# The we loooooove Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Part 4



## BarryS

Welcome to Part 4 of The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread!

Hat tip to all those who started these threads and kept them going:
Lisa0620, SparKeLLy, vettechick99, donaldduck352, Disfan15, Cdn Gal, and many more!

*Here are the links to the old threads (I highly recommend reading at least the first post on each):

Part 1*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303

*Part 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2739937

*Part 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951974


Here are the links to some other useful threads:

*Bonnet Creek Photos*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195

*Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward
https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...n-please-read-first-post-for-details.3754096/*


I've personally stayed at WBC twice and will be staying there again in July 2015. My family and I love it!



Here is some general information about the resort (copied from the previous threads - thanks again!):

*Address:*
Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830

*Map View*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46103273&postcount=3524

*What/Where is Bonnet Creek?*
Bonnet Creek Resort is a 70-acre area located in the southeast corner of Walt Disney World. It is not owned by Disney, but is bordered on three sides by Disney-owned land. The entrance is located just east of the entrance to Disney’s Caribbean Beach resort. The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, and an 18 hole golf course.

*How do I make a reservation at Bonnet Creek?*
Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort. You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners. People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay, through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, through Vacation Strategy www.vacationstrategy.com, Farrell's Vacations, and others.

The best price is available when you book within 60 days of your trip. If you make a reservation through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, he will automatically check at the 60-day point if there is still availability and rebook you at the lower rate.

Vacation Strategy has an excellent cancellation policy (which is why I've used them personally).

You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner.
wyndhambonnetcreek.com or call: 800-610-9558

*Is there a parking fee at the resort?*
Parking is free at Bonnet Creek but you will have to pay to park at the theme parks.

*Is there a shuttle from the airport to the resort?*
No, a rental car is recommended.

*Can we walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort and use their transportation?*
No, although the resorts are next to each other, there is no safe walking path between them.

*Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to the parks and Downtown Disney?*
Yes, there is a shuttle. It used to be free, but now there is a charge for it. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom. If you use the ‘Search This Thread’ feature there are several shuttle schedules posted on this thread and the old ones. Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.

*What is included with the units?*
A kitchen with full sized appliances, washer/dryer, iron and ironing board, TV and DVD in the living room, TV’s in each bedroom (flat screens only in the newer buildings.)

The closet of the master bedroom contains a wall safe, which might fit a smaller laptop.

The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer. Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.


*Is there daily maid service?*
No. You can request a cleaning during your stay for a fee, but it is not otherwise provided. You are expected to wash your own towels during your stay. (There are towels provided at the pool for swimming.) There will be instructions in the unit for check out day: you are asked to strip the beds, put all the linens in the bathroom and empty your trash into the hallway chute.

*Are the pools heated?*
Yes, except the kiddie pools near the main building have been reported as not being heated.

*Are there towels at the pool?*
Yes. Pick up and drop off right at the poolside.

*Is there Internet and what is the cost?*
There is now free wifi available in the rooms.

*How to get wifi at the resort*
After you check-in you will recieve a small booklet. In there will provide you with the wifi password.

*Will you have to attend a timeshare tour?*
No. After you check in, you will be asked to visit another desk to pick up your parking pass. They will ask you some questions which you can choose to answer or not. You will be asked to sign up for a tour. I have declined each trip and never been asked again.

*How can I buy into Bonnet Creek/Wyndham properties?*
Check out the tug groups at www.tug2.com. Also, there has been some chatter on this thread about points and fees. Read throughout or check out the random posts on pages 13-16.

*How to avoid timeshare people *
I skipped the "Parking Desk" on both trips and never had any problems. Alternatively, go to the timeshare desk they will ask you some questions. Just tell them that your spouse isn't with you and/or mark the lowest income box on their form.

*Activities *
There are activities going on everyday at the resort. There should be an activity schedule posted in each building. Also there are kid activities at the Grand's pool at around 12 pm. They get a special treat after the activity at the Grand hotel.

*Shops/Restaurants/Bars on the resort *
Starbucks coffee brewers in the main building Deep Blu seafood restaurant in the Grand hotel Bar at the Grand pool Gift shop in the main building and more!

*Requesting rooms, views, etc. *
You can request a lot of things at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. You can request tower, view, floor(low, middle, high), etc. They are under no obligation to honor your requests, but it doesn't hurt to ask!

Title has been edited to update resort name


----------



## ShesALovebug

Thanks for starting a new one. I'm staying there for the first time at the end of April so I know I'll have lots of questions.


----------



## KaptainK

Thanks for starting a new thread! I'm staying there next month for the first time. Which towers are the most updated? Is parking as much of an issue as I've reas on the trip advisor reviews? Is a parking lot view the only way to see fireworks? I feel like I'd rather a lake view but it would be fun to see fireworks. Which buildings are quieter in general?


----------



## lmcarr49

Do they have bed rails for smaller kids?


----------



## Spanky

No bedrails


----------



## melbrujack

Is there free wifi in the units?  I may have to reread, but it sounded like just in lobby and pool, and that you need to bring a router!  Can anyone answer who has been lately ?  We were planning to bring iPhones and use wifi.  We wre from Canada, and will not be getting a data plan.  Any info would be helpful.

Thx


----------



## chekhovgirl

We had wifi in our room.  

We had a fireworks view in building 4 and I believe we were only on the 4th floor.  I would have preferred a view of the pool, since that's there all the time, but it was neat to be able to see the fireworks.


----------



## ibob52

melbrujack said:


> Is there free wifi in the units?  I may have to reread, but it sounded like just in lobby and pool, and that you need to bring a router!  Can anyone answer who has been lately ?  We were planning to bring iPhones and use wifi.  We wre from Canada, and will not be getting a data plan.  Any info would be helpful.
> 
> Thx



*Wifi was installed (in hallways) throughout all the buildings and completed in 2012 *IIRC*

Prior to that personal routers could be used by connecting to the back of the unit phone. 

That option was eliminated ... now there is wifi only. 

*


----------



## BarryS

ibob52 said:


> *Wifi was installed (in hallways) throughout all the buildings and completed in 2012 *IIRC*
> 
> Prior to that personal routers could be used by connecting to back of the unit phone.
> 
> That option was eliminated ... now there is wifi only.
> 
> *



That's great! I'll update the first post with this info.


----------



## BarryS

KaptainK said:


> Thanks for starting a new thread! I'm staying there next month for the first time. Which towers are the most updated? Is parking as much of an issue as I've reas on the trip advisor reviews? Is a parking lot view the only way to see fireworks? I feel like I'd rather a lake view but it would be fun to see fireworks. Which buildings are quieter in general?



It's been a couple years since I've stayed there. At the times I went (September and April), parking wasn't an issue. I'm sure it depends on how full the resort is though.


----------



## Momto4

Hi,
I've stayed at WBC twice before and we LOVE it. ...but it has been several years and my memory and my thread searches are turning up empty!

Going back in May and in August. I know the resort supplies detergent but I prefer to bring or buy my favorite brand. In case the grocery run happens before check in, I am wondering if I can use regular detergent in the washing machines or do they require HE (high efficiency?) detergent?

We will be in a 1 bedroom presidential in May and a 4 bedroom presidential in August if that makes any difference.

Thank you!!


----------



## sb682

Momto4 said:


> Hi,
> I've stayed at WBC twice before and we LOVE it. ...but it has been several years and my memory and my thread searches are turning up empty!
> 
> Going back in May and in August. I know the resort supplies detergent but I prefer to bring or buy my favorite brand. In case the grocery run happens before check in, I am wondering if I can use regular detergent in the washing machines or do they require HE (high efficiency?) detergent?
> 
> We will be in a 1 bedroom presidential in May and a 4 bedroom presidential in August if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thank you!!



We're here for the second time now. Units have a stacked conventional washer and dryer. They provide 4 packets of detergent but I also use my travel packs of Tide.


----------



## BarryS

If anyone has been to WBC on the 4th of July, how busy was the resort? Were the pools crowded?


----------



## lisski76

Heading to WBC in April...I'm wondering if anyone has a recent bus schedule.


----------



## BigredNole

From my brochure, the bus ran every 30 minutes.  It was not worth the price for 4 of us for  days.  We had a car and APs for parking.  

Parking at night was never an issue.  We only had to park in the garage one night the whole time there.  

For the money, you cannot beat WBC.  I would never own a timeshare because I can get rentals from other owners for less than the maintenance fees.

Be aware that Wyndham will call you with the scum of the earth.  I just received my timeshare call.  A free 4 day/3 night trip...just attend the seminar.  I asked the STUPID lady how bad it would be at a seminar after how much of a B she was being for me just turning her down.


----------



## lisski76

BigredNole said:


> From my brochure, the bus ran every 30 minutes.  It was not worth the price for 4 of us for  days.  We had a car and APs for parking.
> 
> Parking at night was never an issue.  We only had to park in the garage one night the whole time there.
> 
> For the money, you cannot beat WBC.  I would never own a timeshare because I can get rentals from other owners for less than the maintenance fees.
> 
> Be aware that Wyndham will call you with the scum of the earth.  I just received my timeshare call.  A free 4 day/3 night trip...just attend the seminar.  I asked the STUPID lady how bad it would be at a seminar after how much of a B she was being for me just turning her down.



We are renting a car but looking for the bus schedule to see if they changed it at all.  We were there in April last year and the buses were few and far between... If they changed it and run more frequently it would be worth it for us to use the bus rather than pay for parking at the parks.


----------



## jm106

We are excited for our first visit. We will arrive June 20 for 3 nights. 
I wondered about activities and events. Do they have family or kids activities, pool activities daily? Certain times of day? Where do they have activities? 

Can we take food/snacks/drinks to pool area?


----------



## BigredNole

Yes you can bring your own things to the pool area.  However, I am not sure about coolers.  Many resorts do not allow coolers.  Definitely no glass products.  

As for the activities, they are throughout the resort.  Most of them are at the pool with the big bar or the other pool near the lobby building.  It is not a far walk to either and it is a pleasant walk.  Activities are easily checked at the main lobby of your tower.  There is a tv there listing the activities, times, and locations.  Some are for kids only, adults only, or both.


----------



## jm106

BigredNole said:


> Yes you can bring your own things to the pool area.  However, I am not sure about coolers.  Many resorts do not allow coolers.  Definitely no glass products.
> 
> As for the activities, they are throughout the resort.  Most of them are at the pool with the big bar or the other pool near the lobby building.  It is not a far walk to either and it is a pleasant walk.  Activities are easily checked at the main lobby of your tower.  There is a tv there listing the activities, times, and locations.  Some are for kids only, adults only, or both.



Thanks so much.


----------



## Lupeix

lisski76 said:


> Heading to WBC in April...I'm wondering if anyone has a recent bus schedule.



I have the schedule for January, I just got it from Denise from Vacation Upgrades. If anyone can tell me how to attach a document to a post I will put it up
 She says it may not be the same by the end of April when we are going, though


----------



## Lupeix

lisski76 said:


> We are renting a car but looking for the bus schedule to see if they changed it at all.  We were there in April last year and the buses were few and far between... If they changed it and run more frequently it would be worth it for us to use the bus rather than pay for parking at the parks.



The current January schedule has only 4 departures daily to MK and Epcot and only 2 to AK and DHS, spaced by about 2 hours starting at 8 am. There are two returns from MK and Epcot, only one at the end of the day for AK and two for DHS. The fee is $6 roundtrip per day. So for 3 or more people, parking is cheaper.

I think a car is a must at WBC, but I like that if anyone wants to sleep in occasionally (DH) he has an easy way to join us.


----------



## Jetstorm

BigredNole said:


> From my brochure, the bus ran every 30 minutes.  It was not worth the price for 4 of us for  days.  We had a car and APs for parking.
> 
> Parking at night was never an issue.  We only had to park in the garage one night the whole time there.
> 
> For the money, you cannot beat WBC.  I would never own a timeshare because I can get rentals from other owners for less than the maintenance fees.
> 
> Be aware that Wyndham will call you with the scum of the earth.  I just received my timeshare call.  A free 4 day/3 night trip...just attend the seminar.  I asked the STUPID lady how bad it would be at a seminar after how much of a B she was being for me just turning her down.



The quote above mentions APs for parking, what are they and where do you get them? Also, as of now which buildings have been recently remodeled and which tower is best for a fireworks view in your opinion?


----------



## BarryS

Jetstorm said:


> The quote above mentions APs for parking, what are they and where do you get them? Also, as of now which buildings have been recently remodeled and which tower is best for a fireworks view in your opinion?



I believe BigRed is referring to Disney World Annual Passes, which allow you to park for free at the theme parks.


----------



## ngchiro

thx.  need to look there next time.


----------



## lisski76

Lupeix said:


> The current January schedule has only 4 departures daily to MK and Epcot and only 2 to AK and DHS, spaced by about 2 hours starting at 8 am. There are two returns from MK and Epcot, only one at the end of the day for AK and two for DHS. The fee is $6 roundtrip per day. So for 3 or more people, parking is cheaper.
> 
> I think a car is a must at WBC, but I like that if anyone wants to sleep in occasionally (DH) he has an easy way to join us.



Thank you


----------



## Lupeix

Does anyone have experience delivering groceries and stroller rental at WBC? I have no idea where I am supposed to pick it up. Should I just ask at the check in counter?
thanks


----------



## jamuth

I had a stroller delivered. They hold it at the bell service. Which is usually in the main building. Just make sure that your stroller company will deliver to them.


----------



## surge1979

Newbie here: What is the difference between the Wyndham Grand Orlando and the Wyndham Bonnet Creek?


----------



## steph613

We've been to Disney many time and we've just decided to go for Spring Break (week of April 4th for us) and we were looking really forward to trying BC this time. But I'm not having luck finding anything available! I know we're going one of the busiest times of year, but what's the chance that things open up as we get closer? Or are we stuck either paying the insanely high price I found on ebay or finding somewhere else to stay?


----------



## Upatnoon

surge1979 said:


> Newbie here: What is the difference between the Wyndham Grand Orlando and the Wyndham Bonnet Creek?


the Grand is a luxury hotel. Regular hotel rooms, daily maid service, etc.

WBC is a time-share resort. 1, 2, 3 and 4 bedroom condos with full kitchens, washer and dryer, etc. No daily maid service. You can rent from timeshare owners for much less than going directly from the resort. You don't have to go on a time-share tour or be a timeshare owner to stay here.

These places are all part of the same complex and you can pool hop and use the facilities of each.


----------



## lisski76

Lupeix said:


> Does anyone have experience delivering groceries and stroller rental at WBC? I have no idea where I am supposed to pick it up. Should I just ask at the check in counter?
> thanks



We ordered groceries from garden grocer.  They called to let us know they left food with bell services.  We then called bell services and they brought the food to our room.


----------



## surge1979

Upatnoon said:


> the Grand is a luxury hotel. Regular hotel rooms, daily maid service, etc.
> 
> WBC is a time-share resort. 1, 2, 3 and 4 bedroom condos with full kitchens, washer and dryer, etc. No daily maid service. You can rent from timeshare owners for much less than going directly from the resort. You don't have to go on a time-share tour or be a timeshare owner to stay here.
> 
> These places are all part of the same complex and you can pool hop and use the facilities of each.



Thanks very much for the reply and information. I can rent the Grand for $115/night ($155 with resort fees and parking) as I have an exclusive employee discount with priceline.  Does it even make sense to explore a timeshare offer - staying 2 weeks.  Do timeshare rentals have to pay the resort fee for instance? 

Would appreciate your insight..


----------



## Laurie5013

steph613 said:


> We've been to Disney many time and we've just decided to go for Spring Break (week of April 4th for us) and we were looking really forward to trying BC this time. But I'm not having luck finding anything available! I know we're going one of the busiest times of year, but what's the chance that things open up as we get closer? Or are we stuck either paying the insanely high price I found on ebay or finding somewhere else to stay?



We're going in April too!  (10-14)  I just got a 4 night reservation last week through vacation strategy, have you requested a quote from them yet?  I got 4 nights in a 2br for $502.00.

I contacted 6 different people on VRBO, but none of them had anything for my dates.


----------



## monagh10

surge1979 said:


> Thanks very much for the reply and information. I can rent the Grand for $115/night ($155 with resort fees and parking) as I have an exclusive employee discount with priceline.  Does it even make sense to explore a timeshare offer - staying 2 weeks.  Do timeshare rentals have to pay the resort fee for instance?  Would appreciate your insight..



What time of year are you going?
You don't pay resort fees staying at WBC. Depending on when you are traveling you could get a 1 bedroom unit for that price so it is up to you if you want to spend 2 weeks in a hotel room or a larger space


----------



## Laurie5013

surge1979 said:


> Thanks very much for the reply and information. I can rent the Grand for $115/night ($155 with resort fees and parking) as I have an exclusive employee discount with priceline.  Does it even make sense to explore a timeshare offer - staying 2 weeks.  Do timeshare rentals have to pay the resort fee for instance?
> 
> Would appreciate your insight..



I did not have to pay a resort fee or a parking fee.  There was a cleaning fee added on though.  I got a 2br in April for $502 total (that includes cleaning fee), that's for 4 nights.  I would definitely look into your timeshare options at BCR before committing to the Grand.  You may very well be able to get a 1 or 2br condo for the same amt, or even less.


----------



## Upatnoon

surge1979 said:


> Thanks very much for the reply and information. I can rent the Grand for $115/night ($155 with resort fees and parking) as I have an exclusive employee discount with priceline.  Does it even make sense to explore a timeshare offer - staying 2 weeks.  Do timeshare rentals have to pay the resort fee for instance?
> 
> Would appreciate your insight..


You could likely book WBC for around the same cost, but have a 1,200 square foot, 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom with a full kitchen and a washer and dryer in the room.

Now, do you want the space? If you are just 2 people, maybe not. If you are a family, I would not want to spend 2 weeks in a little hotel room.

We have a family of 5 and we can't take more than a couple of nights even in a suite hotel like Embassy Suites, largely because we have been spoiled by staying in large, WBC-style accommodations.


----------



## cristen72

Is it possible to have a 1 night reservation at WBC?  We are going to be in Disney on site for 4 nights but we have now decided to go down a day earlier.  I would like to check out WBC as a potential place to stay next year with the family but didn't know if most renters required minimum stays


----------



## ACJT

Do the prices that the likes of Vacation Strategies quote get better if you do a last minute booking vs. booking months in advance.


----------



## Laurie5013

ACJT said:


> Do the prices that the likes of Vacation Strategies quote get better if you do a last minute booking vs. booking months in advance.



I wondered this too, but I was afraid to wait to find out.  I booked 3 months ahead of my trip and I had a hard enough time booking on the dates I wanted.  I was afraid that if I waited nothing would be available.


----------



## ACJT

Laurie5013 said:


> I wondered this too, but I was afraid to wait to find out.  I booked 3 months ahead of my trip and I had a hard enough time booking on the dates I wanted.  I was afraid that if I waited nothing would be available.


Do you mind sharing when you are going and the rate you got?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

steph613 said:


> We've been to Disney many time and we've just decided to go for Spring Break (week of April 4th for us) and we were looking really forward to trying BC this time. But I'm not having luck finding anything available! I know we're going one of the busiest times of year, but what's the chance that things open up as we get closer? Or are we stuck either paying the insanely high price I found on ebay or finding somewhere else to stay?



We booked a 2 bedroom for April 4-11 for $750 on eBay in August, 2014.   Glad we did, as I've been watching eBay and the prices Easter week are very high.  We have noticed that prices usually come down as the dates get closer, so keep an eye out.  

Once we decide on our vacation week(s), we book a room at Embassy Suites on Kyngs Heath Road that we can cancel up to 72 hours before without penalty and then we stalk eBay.  9 times out of 10 we find timeshare condos on eBay for less and we cancel Embassy Suites.


----------



## steph613

Laurie5013 said:


> We're going in April too!  (10-14)  I just got a 4 night reservation last week through vacation strategy, have you requested a quote from them yet?  I got 4 nights in a 2br for $502.00.
> 
> I contacted 6 different people on VRBO, but none of them had anything for my dates.



They are the only ones I haven't heard back from yet. I requested a quote over 2 days ago so I'm not sure what's going on there. Everyone else is booked except for a listing on ebay from travelinqueen but its for $1295. I'm contacting her to confirm availability but that is sooo much more than I want to pay. We may just end up at the Comfort Inn.  

I'll know next time to book further in advance for busy times. I just had read to wait for the good deals so I thought I was doing the right thing. Still really want to stay here one day!


----------



## steph613

Gr8t Fan said:


> We booked a 2 bedroom for April 4-11 for $750 on eBay in August, 2014.   Glad we did, as I've been watching eBay and the prices Easter week are very high.  We have noticed that prices usually come down as the dates get closer, so keep an eye out.
> 
> Once we decide on our vacation week(s), we book a room at Embassy Suites on Kyngs Heath Road that we can cancel up to 72 hours before without penalty and then we stalk eBay.  9 times out of 10 we find timeshare condos on eBay for less and we cancel Embassy Suites.




That's a great idea! And good to know there may still be hope!


----------



## Laurie5013

ACJT said:


> Do you mind sharing when you are going and the rate you got?



Not at all....We are going April 10-14.  Total cost is $502.00.


----------



## ACJT

Laurie5013 said:


> Not at all....We are going April 10-14.  Total cost is $502.00.




Do their prices fluctuate?  I'm thinking later in August.


----------



## Laurie5013

ACJT said:


> Do their prices fluctuate?  I'm thinking later in August.



Maybe someone else who has more experience staying at BCR will chime in.....BUT from what I've seen they do fluctuate based on the season.  August is a more expensive time to go, so everywhere is going to be more expensive.  I think you'd still get a good price at BC in August, maybe just not quite as low as I got for April. (my dates are considered value season)


----------



## ACJT

Laurie5013 said:


> Not at all....We are going April 10-14.  Total cost is $502.00.




Do their prices fluctuate?  I'm thinking later in August.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

ACJT said:


> Do their prices fluctuate?  I'm thinking later in August.



We got a 2 bedroom at WBC last August 23-30, 2014 for $559 for the week on eBay.  We booked it at about 55 days out.


----------



## love__goofy

We are looking at possibly going and staying in a 3 bedroom presidential suite.  Can you tell me if they have any on the ground floor?  And also, which buildings are they located in?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brian Noble

cristen72 said:


> Is it possible to have a 1 night reservation at WBC?  We are going to be in Disney on site for 4 nights but we have now decided to go down a day earlier.  I would like to check out WBC as a potential place to stay next year with the family but didn't know if most renters required minimum stays


Generally speaking, no.  Wyndham requires timeshare reservations to be a minimum of two nights.  There are instances where a single room-night is "orphaned" by other reservations and you can book at as a one night stay, but that's quite rare at a resort as large as Bonnet.


----------



## Brian Noble

Laurie5013 said:


> Maybe someone else who has more experience staying at BCR will chime in.....BUT from what I've seen they do fluctuate based on the season.  August is a more expensive time to go, so everywhere is going to be more expensive.  I think you'd still get a good price at BC in August, maybe just not quite as low as I got for April. (my dates are considered value season)



There are three "seasons" at Bonnet Creek: Value, High, and Prime.  Value is the cheapest, Prime is the most expensive. Most of August is in Prime season, except the last full week and the week spanning end of August to beginning of September---those are High.


----------



## Brian Noble

love__goofy said:


> We are looking at possibly going and staying in a 3 bedroom presidential suite.  Can you tell me if they have any on the ground floor?  And also, which buildings are they located in?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



All 1, 2, and 3BR Presidentials are in Tower 6.  I do not know what is/is not on the ground floor.


----------



## ACJT

Gr8t Fan said:


> We got a 2 bedroom at WBC last August 23-30, 2014 for $559 for the week on eBay.  We booked it at about 55 days out.


Wow.  That's a great rate. 

Did you rent direct from an owner or through a broker of sorts. ?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

ACJT said:


> Wow.  That's a great rate.
> 
> Did you rent direct from an owner or through a broker of sorts. ?



It was from an owner who has rented out Wyndham timeshares before.  Username is lynnedugan4gz7.


----------



## ShesALovebug

ACJT said:


> Do the prices that the likes of Vacation Strategies quote get better if you do a last minute booking vs. booking months in advance.



I booked a year in advance through Vacation Strategies for April 28 -May 7 and it was a little over $900.


----------



## ePink

Hello, 

We have stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek before and loved it! Can't wait to go back soon. 

One question - do any rental car places pick up at Bonnet Creek or does BC have a free shuttle to any rental car places? 

ADD: Talked to reception and Dollar/Thrifty at Wyndham Buena Vista will pick up from Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Laurie5013

Does anyone know how far away from WBC the closest grocery store is?  Wondering if it's easier to stop  at a store on our way in, before we check in, or if it would be just as easy later in the day.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Hey all--going back to WBC next weekend--can't wait!

I last went over 3 years ago. We enjoy eating off-site (better food for much cheaper) and would usually drive down hotel plaza blvd to get the Crossroads area (or turn left on that road and pick something out). DTD still appears to be a major cluster and something we want to avoid.

What's the best way to drive off-property to an area with lots of restaurants without going near DTD?

Thanks!


----------



## monagh10

Does anyone have contact # or email for the activities department at WBC?  I read somewhere that they can do balloon delivery to the room.  We are celebrating my son's birthday while we are there.  I am going to bring some decorations with me but was interested in possibly getting some balloons delivered to the room also.  Or any local places that do balloon deliveries?


----------



## surge1979

what is the best place to rent at WBC? E-bay? VRBO? Are there any risks involved in not renting directly?


----------



## ibob52

monagh10 said:


> Does anyone have contact # or email for the activities department at WBC?  I read somewhere that they can do balloon delivery to the room.  We are celebrating my son's birthday while we are there.  I am going to bring some decorations with me but was interested in possibly getting some balloons delivered to the room also.  Or any local places that do balloon deliveries?



*If it were me ... I would call WBC and ask for the phone number 

 of the Activities Center / Dept (or ask to be transferred )

Also I would think the WBC Concierge could or would be helpful (YMMV) *


----------



## ePink

Another question - I see that check-out is at 10am. If we'd like to stay and play at the pools for the day (~4), is that allowed? Do you think that we could use the fitness center to shower off if needed? (Is there even a shower in the fitness center?)


----------



## ibob52

ePink said:


> Another question - I see that check-out is at 10am. If we'd like to stay and play at the pools for the day (~4), is that allowed? Do you think that we could use the fitness center to shower off if needed? (Is there even a shower in the fitness center?)



*There were showers in the men's restroom at the Main Building (building with the Activity Center)

*


----------



## princess barbara

Just booked through Vacation Strategy as a repeat customer.  I got a 2 BR deluxe for 5 nights  beginning the end of April for $464.  So excited!


----------



## massvacationer

Laurie5013 said:


> Does anyone know how far away from WBC the closest grocery store is?  Wondering if it's easier to stop  at a store on our way in, before we check in, or if it would be just as easy later in the day.



We shopped at the following two supermarkets, when we stayed at WBC:


Publix Super Market
Water Tower Place
29 Blake Boulevard
Celebration, FL 34747

Winn-Dixie
11957 South Apopka Vineland Road
Orlando, FL 32836

The Publix is on 192....and the Winn Dix is in the other side of DTD and Hotel Plaza Blvd.

We preferred the Publix.  Nicer store - really nice. You can get to the Publix without having to drive through all the traffic that you can find near DTD and Hotel Plaza.

Check these locations out on google maps, yelp, or  other mapping websites.


----------



## lisski76

ePink said:


> Another question - I see that check-out is at 10am. If we'd like to stay and play at the pools for the day (~4), is that allowed? Do you think that we could use the fitness center to shower off if needed? (Is there even a shower in the fitness center?)



Yes, you can stay. Bell services will hold your things and yes there are showers in the restrooms of the main building.


----------



## msdaisy

Do they have a fridge for cold groceries?  We will arrive at noon, and I want to get groceries done so we can enjoy the rest of the day. I don't expect our room to be ready at that time. Thank you!


----------



## Brian Noble

Yes.  Our Garden Grocer order arrived mid-day, and we did not until after midnight.  Cold things were cold and frozen things were frozen when bell services brought them up.


----------



## Laurie5013

massvacationer said:


> We shopped at the following two supermarkets, when we stayed at WBC:
> 
> 
> Publix Super Market
> Water Tower Place
> 29 Blake Boulevard
> Celebration, FL 34747
> 
> Winn-Dixie
> 11957 South Apopka Vineland Road
> Orlando, FL 32836
> 
> The Publix is on 192....and the Winn Dix is in the other side of DTD and Hotel Plaza Blvd.
> 
> We preferred the Publix.  Nicer store - really nice. You can get to the Publix without having to drive through all the traffic that you can find near DTD and Hotel Plaza.
> 
> Check these locations out on google maps, yelp, or  other mapping websites.



Thank you so much, this information is very helpful!  

I love this thread, having all this information makes figuring things out so easy!


----------



## Dis5150

I'm so glad I found this site and this thread. I was sent from someone over at TUG forums. 

My 25 yo daughter and I are going to be staying at WBC Nov 6-11 while we are there for the WDW Wine and Dine half marathon. We are so excited and can't wait! Neither of us have ever been to WDW as we grew up in California and are die hard Disneyland addicts! 

I am sure I will have many more questions, but for today, can anyone tell me how much it costs (plus minimum order?) and what companies you have used for grocery delivery? We will be on a very tight budget and can't afford a car rental, so will rely on this and the shuttles during our stay. Thanks in advance!


----------



## msdaisy

Brian Noble said:


> Yes.  Our Garden Grocer order arrived mid-day, and we did not until after midnight.  Cold things were cold and frozen things were frozen when bell services brought them up.



Yay!  Thank you!  Getting excited, only about 43 days before we check in. I figured they did, but I didn't want to assume!


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

We will be staying at WBC for the first time this fall.  My best friend has a timeshare there and has loved it and we will be staying with her in a 3 bedroom suite.  This thread has so much info, thanks for all the effort in compiling everything!  If I missed this info I apologize, can she have one car there and my family also have a van.  She wasn't sure as she hasn't travelled with such a large group before (she can call later but I thought someone on here might be able to answer faster).


----------



## lisski76

Dis5150 said:


> I'm so glad I found this site and this thread. I was sent from someone over at TUG forums.
> 
> My 25 yo daughter and I are going to be staying at WBC Nov 6-11 while we are there for the WDW Wine and Dine half marathon. We are so excited and can't wait! Neither of us have ever been to WDW as we grew up in California and are die hard Disneyland addicts!
> 
> I am sure I will have many more questions, but for today, can anyone tell me how much it costs (plus minimum order?) and what companies you have used for grocery delivery? We will be on a very tight budget and can't afford a car rental, so will rely on this and the shuttles during our stay. Thanks in advance!



Various grocers charge different fees.  Please keep in mind that you will paying more just for convience.  We have used garden grocer and if you spend a certain amount they waive the delivery charge.


----------



## Spanky

Dis5150 - shuttles will not work for marathon. You will need to book taxi. In fact the shuttles from WBC are pretty non-existence.  Most folks at WBC have a car. Check and see what it will cost just for a taxi from the airport to WBC. You will find you can rent a small car for the same price.


----------



## Dis5150

Spanky said:


> Dis5150 - shuttles will not work for marathon. You will need to book taxi. In fact the shuttles from WBC are pretty non-existence.  Most folks at WBC have a car. Check and see what it will cost just for a taxi from the airport to WBC. You will find you can rent a small car for the same price.



We will be taking the Mears shuttle to WBC from the airport. And our run is at 10:00 at night, so I don't think we will have trouble getting there on time. We will most likely have to take a taxi after the run, since it will be so late after the after party, but we are okay with that. Others who have done the run told me that they walked back to WBC afterwards, along with dozens of other people, as it ends at Epcot. Are the shuttle schedules not accurate? The one I looked at showed many shuttles, from morning to evening? We really, really don't want to rent a car. The price, the hold on my one credit card, driving in an unfamiliar place. I hate driving in traffic anyway and posts on here said the traffic on Disney property is horrible if you don't know where you are going. Thank you for your info, I will look into it further and see if I was given correct info.


----------



## ktschultz1

Does anyone know if you can bring play items for the kids into the pools at WBC?  Thinking about a beach ball, noodles to float on, diving sticks etc?  Any insight would be greatly apprecaited!

Thank you!


----------



## ePink

lisski76 said:


> Yes, you can stay. Bell services will hold your things and yes there are showers in the restrooms of the main building.


----------



## ePink

ktschultz1 said:


> Does anyone know if you can bring play items for the kids into the pools at WBC?  Thinking about a beach ball, noodles to float on, diving sticks etc?  Any insight would be greatly apprecaited!
> 
> Thank you!



When we were there last May you were definitely allowed!  They do provide the floats for the lazy river.


----------



## ktschultz1

ePink said:


> When we were there last May you were definitely allowed!  They do provide the floats for the lazy river.



Thank you!


----------



## ktschultz1

Staying at WBC but going to SW and Aquitica several days.  Looking for recommendations for the best breakfast locations between WBC and these parks.  Looking for moderate price - $10- 15/per person max.

Thanks!


----------



## KristinU

Dis5150 said:


> We will be taking the Mears shuttle to WBC from the airport. And our run is at 10:00 at night, so I don't think we will have trouble getting there on time. We will most likely have to take a taxi after the run, since it will be so late after the after party, but we are okay with that. Others who have done the run told me that they walked back to WBC afterwards, along with dozens of other people, as it ends at Epcot. Are the shuttle schedules not accurate? The one I looked at showed many shuttles, from morning to evening? We really, really don't want to rent a car. The price, the hold on my one credit card, driving in an unfamiliar place. I hate driving in traffic anyway and posts on here said the traffic on Disney property is horrible if you don't know where you are going. Thank you for your info, I will look into it further and see if I was given correct info.



I ran W&D this past year and stayed onsite at OKW, with a rental car and we were glad we had it there.  We're going back for 2015 W&D and are staying at WBC.  And honestly, I wouldn't consider it without a car.  You'll need to get to the ESPN Wide World of Sports before the race (either the day before or earlier in the day on the day of the race) to pick up your packets, so that would be a taxi.  Then getting back to WBC after the after-party from Epcot is late-late-late and I'm not sure if they'll be shuttling at that time. Plus, when we were ready to go, we were ready to go (especially this year, it was rainy).  The cost of the shuttles is what? $5 each?  Multiply that by the two of you by how many ever trips back and forth plus cab fare here and there plus a grocery delivery fee plus your Mears fares and you'll probably pay a lot less for a rental.  Orlando usually has some great rental deals, I think ours was around $20 a day.  I don't think traffic is bad on property.  I-4 coming from the airport can have some traffic depending on the time of day, but everything is well labeled and you won't get lost.

Happy planning!  Wine and Dine was a blast, even in the rain!


----------



## lisski76

Dis5150 said:


> We will be taking the Mears shuttle to WBC from the airport. And our run is at 10:00 at night, so I don't think we will have trouble getting there on time. We will most likely have to take a taxi after the run, since it will be so late after the after party, but we are okay with that. Others who have done the run told me that they walked back to WBC afterwards, along with dozens of other people, as it ends at Epcot. Are the shuttle schedules not accurate? The one I looked at showed many shuttles, from morning to evening? We really, really don't want to rent a car. The price, the hold on my one credit card, driving in an unfamiliar place. I hate driving in traffic anyway and posts on here said the traffic on Disney property is horrible if you don't know where you are going. Thank you for your info, I will look into it further and see if I was given correct info.



The shuttle times/frequency change month to month.  We have found that when we need to make due with it, we manage, but we would rather have a car.  We just drive to another Disney resort, park and use their shuttles.


----------



## chicagoshannon

ktschultz1 said:


> Staying at WBC but going to SW and Aquitica several days.  Looking for recommendations for the best breakfast locations between WBC and these parks.  Looking for moderate price - $10- 15/per person max.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a Perkins and Waffle House not too far from BC that would work.  The fastest way to get there right now would be to get on I4 towards a Sea World and get off and the very next exit.

Or there is a Denny's (I think it's Denny's might be IHOP) not too far from Sea World.  You have to drive past the entrance to Sea World and then turn right at the light (I don't know the street name).


----------



## vtwep

Planning a stay this fall.  Haven't stayed here since 2012.  I've read that some renovations have been done.  Has the entire resort been renovated?  Or just certain buildings?  If it's still happening, can someone let me know which have been done and when the rest are expected to be done?  Thanks!


----------



## msdaisy

Are there ice machines or do any of the fridges have ice makers?  We have only stayed at Bonnet Creek once, and we were in a two bedroom. Our fridge did not have an ice maker, so we used the ice trays to make ice which was sort of a pain because we would forget to fill them up each day.


----------



## chicagoshannon

msdaisy said:


> Are there ice machines or do any of the fridges have ice makers?  We have only stayed at Bonnet Creek once, and we were in a two bedroom. Our fridge did not have an ice maker, so we used the ice trays to make ice which was sort of a pain because we would forget to fill them up each day.



We've only stayed in a 3 bedroom and it had a nice maker each time.  I know in the lobby of the tower there is a pop machine and maybe an ice machine, but I wasn't really looking so don't know for sure.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Our fridge did not have an ice maker, so we used the ice trays to make ice which was sort of a pain because we would forget to fill them up each day.


That's odd.  I've always had an ice maker.  I wonder if the one in that unit had broken and been removed.


----------



## msdaisy

Brian Noble said:


> That's odd.  I've always had an ice maker.  I wonder if the one in that unit had broken and been removed.



I am really hoping that is the case because we really like having ice. There were two ice trays in the freezer. So we would try to remember to make ice each night. Then we would bag it up in a freezer bag.


----------



## Upatnoon

msdaisy said:


> Are there ice machines or do any of the fridges have ice makers?  We have only stayed at Bonnet Creek once, and we were in a two bedroom. Our fridge did not have an ice maker, so we used the ice trays to make ice which was sort of a pain because we would forget to fill them up each day.


Our units have always had ice makers. In addition, I've found an ice machine in the ground-floor lobby of each tower.


----------



## Dis5150

Thanks everyone for your input! We were so excited for our trip in November that we couldn't wait and booked a trip for the end of February and one again in September! Only staying at BC on the September and November trip though. The one next month is at All Star Sports and I heard it is TINY! But my DD surprised me with the trip, room and AP and my DS bought me my plane ticket for an early BD present so who am I to complain, lol!?


----------



## wdwmom0f3

I am so excited because I just booked Bonnet Creek for the last week of June! We have never stayed here but I have wanted to for years! I just keep getting sucked in to Disney with free dining but not this time.     I have to go back and read all about WBC now. Let the planning begin!


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

I just read on Kennythepirate that there is a character meal at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but I can't find that info anywhere else. Is this current?!


----------



## clshirk

Just wanted to say we were at Bonnet Creek 6 years ago and loved it.  Next month will be our 'next' trip to Disney since 6 years ago and for the first time ever we'll be staying on site.  I have a feeling I'm going to miss this place!

Tips :  Plan a day to spend in the water at the resort.  My kids could have spent an entire day there.  My husband and I didn't know why we didn't just add on an extra day or take 1 less day at the parks and just hang out at the hotel because the kids loved it!

And use the Pay if Forward thread!   We actually left our next people things like our Disney Lanyards and a couple trading pins and a lot of other stuff.  I kinda wish I still had them since now I'm scrounging for more for this trip...lol, but it was so awesome showing up with a box of 'gifts' almost or leftovers from the previous guests.  I don't think the Disney resorts do this...


----------



## mommy2jack

woodynjessiesmomma said:


> I just read on Kennythepirate that there is a character meal at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but I can't find that info anywhere else. Is this current?!



I'm also interested to hear if this is still offered. If so, it's definitely something we'd like to check out!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

I'm sure this is buried somewhere in the thread, but does anyone know, do the prices listed on vacation upgrade include the resort fees and taxes, or are they extra?


----------



## lisski76

mommy2jack said:


> I'm also interested to hear if this is still offered. If so, it's definitely something we'd like to check out!



Me too! But this is the first I am hearing of this and I have stayed at WBC a couple times.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

lisski76 said:


> Me too! But this is the first I am hearing of this and I have stayed at WBC a couple times.



I just called the resort and they told me they do not offer any character dining since they aren't affiliated with disney.


----------



## Brian Noble

> do the prices listed on vacation upgrade include the resort fees and taxes, or are they extra?


For timeshare bookings at WBC, there are no taxes/fees.



> I just called the resort and they told me they do not offer any character dining since they aren't affiliated with disney.


Maybe it is in the hotel side?  They are managed separately.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Brian Noble said:


> For timeshare bookings at WBC, there are no taxes/fees.
> 
> 
> Maybe it is in the hotel side?  They are managed separately.



how would I contact the hotel side? Are the restaurants at the hotel different from the timeshare?
 Is the hotel also called Wyndham Bonnet creek?


----------



## Happyinwonerland

I called Wyndham lake buena vista. They do have character meal Tuesday, Thursday,  and Saturday mornings with Mickey Goofy and Pluto. $24.95 adults/ $12.95 ages 4-11. For those prices it doesn't seem worth it. Might as well do a real disney breakfast.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Anyone ever rent Wyndham Bonnet Creek from VRBO? Today I was quoted a very reasonable rate on a 2br/2 ba, and the person says that the only additional charge would be a security deposit and if we charge anything to the room. I worry that once we book, we will owe taxes and fees upon checkin. Are those usually paid up front by the booking agent or will we owe those?


----------



## Candleshoe

Happyinwonerland said:


> I called Wyndham lake buena vista. They do have character meal Tuesday, Thursday,  and Saturday mornings with Mickey Goofy and Pluto. $24.95 adults/ $12.95 ages 4-11. For those prices it doesn't seem worth it. Might as well do a real disney breakfast.



I suppose if you have 10-11 year olds it's a much better deal.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

What about just regular dining at bonnet creek.  Is it any good?  We've found the food at Disney is usually over priced and not that great, so we have a few choice places we eat at in the parks! and we know the Kissimmee area pretty well from previous stays off site.  We were just wondering how the restaurants there at the timeshare compare.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Happyinwonerland said:


> I called Wyndham lake buena vista. They do have character meal Tuesday, Thursday,  and Saturday mornings with Mickey Goofy and Pluto. $24.95 adults/ $12.95 ages 4-11. For those prices it doesn't seem worth it. Might as well do a real disney breakfast.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## lisski76

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> What about just regular dining at bonnet creek.  Is it any good?  We've found the food at Disney is usually over priced and not that great, so we have a few choice places we eat at in the parks! and we know the Kissimmee area pretty well from previous stays off site.  We were just wondering how the restaurants there at the timeshare compare.



It's your standard overpriced food.  We enjoy grilling and cooking ourselves.


----------



## klledoux

I am heartbroken!  We usually stay in a 2 BR Pres and were looking for a 3 or 4 br and I just got this news from one of the brokers: (


----------



## HopperFan

Happyinwonerland said:


> I just called the resort and they told me they do not offer any character dining since they aren't affiliated with disney.





mommy2jack said:


> I'm also interested to hear if this is still offered. If so, it's definitely something we'd like to check out!





Happyinwonerland said:


> I called Wyndham lake buena vista. They do have character meal Tuesday, Thursday,  and Saturday mornings with Mickey Goofy and Pluto. $24.95 adults/ $12.95 ages 4-11. For those prices it doesn't seem worth it. Might as well do a real disney breakfast.



Just to be clear this is NOT the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort property.  This is a Downtown Disney hotel that Wyndham bought out and it has always had a character meal there, even when it was the Grosvenor Hotel.  It is located on Hotel Plaza Blvd across from the Hilton Hotel and the Marketplace.  The DTD hotels are "Official Walt Disney World Hotels" aka partners.  I don't think Bonnet Creek will ever be a partner.

From their site -
http://www.wyndhamlakebuenavista.com/amenities/amenities.aspx

Disney® Character Breakfast - Enjoy a delicious full breakfast buffet and take pictures with two of the Fab Five Disney® Characters on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays, 7:30-10:30am in the Lakeview Restaurant.


----------



## ibob52

klledoux said:


> I just heard that Tower 6 will be closed Sep-Nov? Does anyone know the details? I am heartbroken!
> We usually stay in a 2 BR Pres and were looking for a 3 or 4 br and I just got this news from one of the brokers: (



*In the past month or so ... it was posted on DIS ... Building 6 will be under going  renovation in October.

Therefore there will be no rental of ... Presidential 1-2-3 Bedroom Suites because they are all located in Building 6. 

IIRC ... the Presidential 4 Bedroom Suites are located on the top floor of all the buildings.

 I assume there are not that many Presidential 4 Bedroom Suites.   *


----------



## Rigbyfab4

Hi everyone!  I am a long-time reader but have very few posts under my belt. 

Does anyone here have experience with the 4BR presidential Reserve units in building six?  I'm interested in what views are available in those units?  Does anyone know how many there are?  The one nugget I have unearthed so far sounds like there's really only one of those units with fireworks views?  Does anyone have additional info?  

Thanks all!


----------



## Upatnoon

ibob52 said:


> *In the past month or so ... it was posted on DIS ... Building 6 will be under going  renovation in October.
> 
> Therefore there will be no rental of ... Presidential 1-2-3 Bedroom Suites because they are all located in Building 6.
> 
> IIRC ... the Presidential 4 Bedroom Suites are located on the top floor of all the buildings.
> 
> I assume there are not that many Presidential 4 Bedroom Suites.   *


They've remodeled all the deluxe units and they're great. Why not just stay in one of those?  

There will still be presidential 4 bedrooms available, just not in tower 6. Availability may be more tight, though.

I really don't think you'll miss much from the presidential units.


----------



## klledoux

Thank you upatnoon!  I needed to hear that!  We love our 2 br pres, always had a high floor with a great view of the lake.  I wanted to bring my parents along this trip, so am looking for a 3 or 4 br which look to be sold out with the reno in building 6.

I will definitely just go with a regular 2 br and perhaps 2.  Have all of the towers been redone?  We like the Tower 6 area and lazy river area, which tower has been refurbed closest to those amenities?

Thanks very much for your input: )

Best,
Kim


----------



## Upatnoon

klledoux said:


> Thank you upatnoon!  I needed to hear that!  We love our 2 br pres, always had a high floor with a great view of the lake.  I wanted to bring my parents along this trip, so am looking for a 3 or 4 br which look to be sold out with the reno in building 6.
> 
> I will definitely just go with a regular 2 br and perhaps 2.  Have all of the towers been redone?  We like the Tower 6 area and lazy river area, which tower has been refurbed closest to those amenities?
> 
> Thanks very much for your input: )
> 
> Best,
> Kim


The most recent tower to be renovated is tower 5, which is the big tower just to the right of tower 6.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

HopperFan said:


> Just to be clear this is NOT the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort property.  This is a Downtown Disney hotel that Wyndham bought out and it has always had a character meal there, even when it was the Grosvenor Hotel.  It is located on Hotel Plaza Blvd across from the Hilton Hotel and the Marketplace.  The DTD hotels are "Official Walt Disney World Hotels" aka partners.  I don't think Bonnet Creek will ever be a partner.
> 
> From their site -
> http://www.wyndhamlakebuenavista.com/amenities/amenities.aspx
> 
> Disney® Character Breakfast - Enjoy a delicious full breakfast buffet and take pictures with two of the Fab Five Disney® Characters on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays, 7:30-10:30am in the Lakeview Restaurant.



Sorry for the confusion and thank you for clarifying everything.  I double check the original site I read that on and Wyndham Bonnet Creek is clearly listed, but nothing on their actual site.  The Lake Buena Vista site matches the description pretty well.  We'll probably stick with character meals in the parks or maybe CMs.  Looking forward to our first stay at WBC   Thanks!


----------



## ShesALovebug

Just looking for opinions. We're booked for the end of April/first week of May. We'll be driving down from NJ and should be arriving around 3-4pm (fingers crossed.) We have a 2 yr old and 8 yr old.

Do you think it's best to hit the grocery store/Walmart before we get to the resort or go check in, then go back out. We plan to hit DTD at that night, so we're not worried about park time.


----------



## shark bait

ShesALovebug said:


> Just looking for opinions. We're booked for the end of April/first week of May. We'll be driving down from NJ and should be arriving around 3-4pm (fingers crossed.) We have a 2 yr old and 8 yr old.  Do you think it's best to hit the grocery store/Walmart before we get to the resort or go check in, then go back out. We plan to hit DTD at that night, so we're not worried about park time.


  I would check in first. The lines to check in can be long and you don't want your groceries to go bad if get stuff that needs to be kept in a refrigerator.


----------



## Upatnoon

ShesALovebug said:


> Just looking for opinions. We're booked for the end of April/first week of May. We'll be driving down from NJ and should be arriving around 3-4pm (fingers crossed.) We have a 2 yr old and 8 yr old.
> 
> Do you think it's best to hit the grocery store/Walmart before we get to the resort or go check in, then go back out. We plan to hit DTD at that night, so we're not worried about park time.


We generally check in, unload, then while everyone else unpacks and relaxes in the room I go to the store and round up the supplies. Then we eat dinner in our room.

If time allows, sometimes we'll play minigolf or go for a walk around the resort.

Its about 15 minutes each way to Walmart or Publix Grocery Store.


----------



## jkjjhuddle

We will be back to Bonnet Creek in November.  We were hoping for a 4 bedroom presidential, but were able to get one 2 bedroom deluxe and a 1 bedroom deluxe.  We are thrilled with that because it is Thanksgiving week!


----------



## ShesALovebug

shark bait said:


> I would check in first. The lines to check in can be long and you don't want your groceries to go bad if get stuff that needs to be kept in a refrigerator.





Upatnoon said:


> We generally check in, unload, then while everyone else unpacks and relaxes in the room I go to the store and round up the supplies. Then we eat dinner in our room.
> 
> If time allows, sometimes we'll play minigolf or go for a walk around the resort.
> 
> Its about 15 minutes each way to Walmart or Publix Grocery Store.



Thanks, this is what I'm looking for. I was thinking I'd end up going back out alone to the store. Or we could stop by on the way back from DTD.


----------



## TracyMouse70

Are only presidential units found in Building 6? We have reserved a time share 4BR Presidential and I have read alot of mixed info on their location.  Some say all time share units are in building 6, others say 4BR Presidential Suites only on top floors of all buildings, others have said there are numerous floors of 4BR Presidential units, but all are above 10th floor.  Does anyone have any info on this or where I can find it (aside from calling the resort directly)?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Brian Noble

Every tower has 4BR Presidentials.  1BR, 2BR, and 3BR presidentials are only in Tower 6.


----------



## TracyMouse70

Brian Noble said:


> Every tower has 4BR Presidentials.  1BR, 2BR, and 3BR presidentials are only in Tower 6.



Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Looking forward to our first stay here mid April for 8 nights.  Getting excited reading through all the threads!

Does anyone know where the grills are located?  Are they near a pool area?  Certain tower section? Thx.


----------



## mommy2jack

RCI has weeks available thru out August and September now. We have our request in already for October so I'm hoping to hear something really soon!! Can't wait to have our resort finalized so we can start planning everything else!  Really looking forward to trying out Bonnet Creek for the first time!


----------



## Brian Noble

The September deposit just went in very recently, so I expect October in about a month, give or take.


----------



## SunkistJoy

Is there a way to find out how many suites (2 bedroom or larger) BC has available for 2/28 thru 3/7? Not the resellers (or whatever they are called) but Wyndham itself?

We had never really considered Bonnet Creek, but DH has a friend who may be able to get us a friends & family rate there. But, we can't book until 14 days out. Trying to decide whether to roll the dice or not. Actually Bonnet Creek is our first choice, but a 2 BR or larger at any of the other Orlando Wyndham timeshare properties would be ok too. 

I have emailed DH's friend, but haven't heard back yet. Hate to keep bugging him, as he is probably hard at work and not obsessing over this vacation like I am  Just thought someone here might be an owner and able to give me a rough ballpark. Or if the info is out there online somewhere, just point me in the right direction. I have googled ever combo I can think of 

We were looking forward to renting a pool house again, but now that we have considered Bonnet Creek, we are excited about the possibility.

Thanks!


----------



## Spanky

I just checked the Wyndham owner site and no rooms of any size are available for Feb. 28 - March 7, 2015. This property has become very popular but I am surprised that nothing is available during such an off time week. Spring breaks usually start in mid-March so not sure what is going on 2/28-3/7 that has taken all the condos.


----------



## SunkistJoy

Spanky said:


> I just checked the Wyndham owner site and no rooms of any size are available for Feb. 28 - March 7, 2015. This property has become very popular but I am surprised that nothing is available during such an off time week. Spring breaks usually start in mid-March so not sure what is going on 2/28-3/7 that has taken all the condos.



Thank you so much! That is disappointing, but I'm glad to know it.

I realize it is O/T, but if it wouldn't be too much trouble, could you check the same week for Cypress Palms and Star Island? Those would be our 2nd and 3rd choices.

I really appreciate you looking for us.


----------



## Spanky

None of the Wyndham properties show availability for Feb. 28 - March 7. I then checked for first dates open - Cypress & Star Island have condos starting April 11. Bonnet Creek is May 8 for available date for a week stay.


----------



## SunkistJoy

Spanky said:


> None of the Wyndham properties show availability for Feb. 28 - March 7. I then checked for first dates open - Cypress & Star Island have condos starting April 11. Bonnet Creek is May 8 for available date for a week stay.



Wow! That DOES surprise me. And make me a little for nervous about crowd levels our week. Guess I better rent that home we were considering. 

Thank you again for checking.


----------



## lisski76

momof2gr8kids said:


> Looking forward to our first stay here mid April for 8 nights.  Getting excited reading through all the threads!
> 
> Does anyone know where the grills are located?  Are they near a pool area?  Certain tower section? Thx.



I know there are grills outside Tower 3 across from the pool and there are grills near the Pirate Pool by building 6.  I believe there are others, just not sure where they are located.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

lisski76 said:


> I know there are grills outside Tower 3 across from the pool and there are grills near the Pirate Pool by building 6.  I believe there are others, just not sure where they are located.



Awesome.  Thanks.  I had visions of lounging by the pool  while dh slaved away cooking me a nice juicy steak.  Glad to hear it will be happening!


----------



## lmcarr49

Is it a hassle taking a break from the parks and going back to the resort midday? This will be my first time staying here and I have no clue how close the parks are.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

lmcarr49 said:


> Is it a hassle taking a break from the parks and going back to the resort midday? This will be my first time staying here and I have no clue how close the parks are.



No more than going back to a WDW resort.  Bonnet Creek is just past CBR on the way to DtD.


----------



## Brian Noble

SunkistJoy said:


> Is there a way to find out how many suites (2 bedroom or larger) BC has available for 2/28 thru 3/7? Not the resellers (or whatever they are called) but Wyndham itself?
> 
> We had never really considered Bonnet Creek, but DH has a friend who may be able to get us a friends & family rate there. But, we can't book until 14 days out.


It's possible that the F&F rate will come out of the Extra Holidays inventory, and not the points inventory---this is inventory backed by points that Wyndham owns directly, breakage inventory (which we are in the 60-day window for), or that owners book with their points and turn over to Wyndham as a rental agent.  There still appears to be some there---Expedia is one of the outlets they use, and they show availability in a 1BR and a 2BR.  That's not a super popular week, so even if you can't get the F&F rate, you can probably still get a pool house on short notice.


----------



## Brian Noble

Gr8t Fan said:


> No more than going back to a WDW resort.  Bonnet Creek is just past CBR on the way to DtD.



And easier than some.  When we stay at OKW, we often joke about passing the Bonnet Creek entrance on at least half of our trips.


----------



## alipink3

We will be renting a car and driving every where. Does anyone know how long it takes to get to the following from WBC?
Polynesian Resort
Grand Floridian Resort
Epcot
Hollywood Studios
Animal Kingdom

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Spanky

Driving time is a case of how many lights you hit. 
Hollywood Studio - could be 5 min if you make every light
Epcot-8-10 min
Poly - 15 min
Grand Flo- 18 min
Animal Kingdom - 18-20 min
Park time can also be longer if you have to wait to pay at the parking gate, etc.


----------



## lisski76

momof2gr8kids said:


> Awesome.  Thanks.  I had visions of lounging by the pool  while dh slaved away cooking me a nice juicy steak.  Glad to hear it will be happening!


----------



## lisski76

lmcarr49 said:


> Is it a hassle taking a break from the parks and going back to the resort midday? This will be my first time staying here and I have no clue how close the parks are.



As long as you are driving it's fine.  If you are using WBC shuttles, it won't be worth it.


----------



## ShesALovebug

Are there picnic tables next to the grills to sit and eat?


----------



## SunkistJoy

Brian Noble said:


> It's possible that the F&F rate will come out of the Extra Holidays inventory, and not the points inventory---this is inventory backed by points that Wyndham owns directly, breakage inventory (which we are in the 60-day window for), or that owners book with their points and turn over to Wyndham as a rental agent.  There still appears to be some there---Expedia is one of the outlets they use, and they show availability in a 1BR and a 2BR.  That's not a super popular week, so even if you can't get the F&F rate, you can probably still get a pool house on short notice.



I wondered if that might be the case. Ultimately, we must not be gamblers. Before I saw your post I committed to a pool house. We really like those anyway...especially the ROOM and the private pool/spa. I'm hopeful we can plan a future trip during a slow time to take advantage of the F&F rate so we can explore one of the resorts.

I feel like I have received a crash course in timeshares...but I have so very much to learn. Thank you for your response.


----------



## eeyoresnr

we have stayed at Bonnet Creek 4 times but I am wondering... has anyone ever rented 2 separate rooms. if so were you able to get them close to each other?


----------



## lisski76

eeyoresnr said:


> we have stayed at Bonnet Creek 4 times but I am wondering... has anyone ever rented 2 separate rooms. if so were you able to get them close to each other?



We got two rooms in the same building but different floors.


----------



## KristinU

Brian Noble said:


> And easier than some.  When we stay at OKW, we often joke about passing the Bonnet Creek entrance on at least half of our trips.


This is exactly why I looked into WBC and booked it for next November!  We passed by so many times during W&D weekend when we stayed at OKW and I remembered seeing that people looooooooove Bonnet Creek


----------



## BadgerGirl84

We are here now. 2 bed deluxe in tower 3. Every bit as nice as our stay in tower 6 two years ago. The pools are nicely heated and we swam this afternoon and evening with temps in the low 70s and upper 60s. This resort is heads and shoulders above our last stay in a townhome at windsor hills...I don't see us staying anywhere else in the near future!

Just to confirm what everyone else had said...parking pass is not needed. We checked in late and got a "temporary pass" and never picked up a "permanent" one.


----------



## haPevraftr

51 days out for us.  Can't wait for our first stay in a 4 bedroom!!!  What are people reporting as approximate dates for payment in full invoices from Vacation Strategy?  Just curious if there is any pattern of invoices being sent closer to 50 days or 30 days out. TIA!


----------



## monagh10

haPevraftr said:


> 51 days out for us.  Can't wait for our first stay in a 4 bedroom!!!  What are people reporting as approximate dates for payment in full invoices from Vacation Strategy?  Just curious if there is any pattern of invoices being sent closer to 50 days or 30 days out. TIA!


 
We got our invoice about 40 days.  We are travelling 2/21-2/28 and got our final invoice on 1/16.  We paid the next day and I got a receipt email but haven't heard anything else from VS.  I have called several times & always have to leave a message and have emailed with no response.  I am a little nervous!

Just called again & finally was able to speak to a live person.  They say everything is all set & no worries.  Not sure when I can call WBC to see when we are in the system.


----------



## jm106

I know most people rent when staying but I am going as part of a time share viewing deal (I know not to buy it but I am obligated to see the presentation.) Anyway, they scheduled me a date on my confirmation but it is the only day we will be at a theme park, MK and it is my anniversary. I wondered if anyone knows how flexible they are with moving our presentation to the next day or even arrival day. 
TIA


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Just wanted to add that we went swimming this past weekend (temps in low 70s) and the Tower 6 Pirate pool was a bit chilly due to it being more shaded, but the pool right next to it was MUCH warmer due to the pool getting more sun.


----------



## Portugal1000

eeyoresnr said:


> we have stayed at Bonnet Creek 4 times but I am wondering... has anyone ever rented 2 separate rooms. if so were you able to get them close to each other?



In 2013 we were about 5 rooms away from my brothers family on the same floor in building 6. In 2012 we ere in room 366 and my best friend in room 566, so two floor directly above and stairs right outside room so made it easy popping up and down. It wasn't a coincidence, we specifically asked to be near to each other.


----------



## HopperFan

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Just wanted to add that we went swimming this past weekend (temps in low 70s) and the Tower 6 Pirate pool was a bit chilly due to it being more shaded, but the pool right next to it was MUCH warmer due to the pool getting more sun.



When we were there last month we asked about the pool temps.  We were told that all pools and lazy rivers are heated but the pirate pool with slide is not heated. This is why you experienced the temp differences.


----------



## southbound

Just under 11 weeks now...  getting very excited!  It's been a bit chilly here the past week or so, and I'm dreaming of the Florida sunshine.  I'm very happy to be heading back to Bonnet Creek, as we loved the resort the first time we went.  So glad I found this thread a couple years back, because this is one of the best resorts IMHO!  

Last time we went, I called a couple weeks before our arrival and asked for a fireworks view and was super please with our room in tower 4 on the 14th floor.  I've read that WBC are not taking room requests anymore.     How have people been making out with requests at the resort itself?  We will be arriving very late on a Thursday night, so I'm pretty sure we'll be the only ones checking in at that time.  I'm okay with almost any view, just want a higher floor and to be in tower 4 or 5!  Loved the proximity to the parkade, never had issues parking there.  Also liked the closeness to the main building and entrance.  

Also, are they still pretty pushy about attending their 'sales pitch'?  Having said that, maybe since we'll be there after 11pm, nobody will be around and we can just slip off to our room???  That would be very nice.  We checked the lowest income box last time (thanks to fellow disers for that tip), though they didn't seem to believe it, but didn't push us about it.  I also unplugged the phones because anyone who needed to contact us would call our cell phones, not the resort anyways.

Broke the news to my hubby last night that we will be spending a night at the Hard Rock Hotel (It's my 50th, so I thought it would be a nice treat) and explained to him the perks of staying onsite for doing US/IOA.  Didn't tell him how much it costs because he'd tell me we have a perfectly good room not that far away and that I was crazy to spend that kind of money.   

I also think I read that some towers have been renovated recently???  Not that it really matters because I've got my heart set on tower 4 or 5, but it's always nice to have a refreshed room.  I can't wait to head south!


----------



## Laurie5013

southbound said:


> I also think I read that some towers have been renovated recently??? Not that it really matters because I've got my heart set on tower 4 or 5, but it's always nice to have a refreshed room. I can't wait to head south!



I think I read a few pages back that all towers have been renovated now.  Tower 5 was the most recent renovation.


----------



## southbound

Laurie5013 said:


> I think I read a few pages back that all towers have been renovated now. Tower 5 was the most recent renovation.




Thanks, Laurie...  Tower 5 would be awesome!  That is probably my first choice.


----------



## PMFan

i've seen Wyndham Bonnet Creek on VRBO also.  Is this not a recommended way ?  we've never stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek or used VRBO... thanks all!


----------



## southbound

PMFan said:


> i've seen Wyndham Bonnet Creek on VRBO also.  Is this not a recommended way ?  we've never stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek or used VRBO... thanks all!



People rent from a lot of different places, I've read.  Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades are probably the most popular.  I've used VS twice and was very pleased with their rates.  However, they are membership only now, I think or at least heading that way, so not too sure on the best price for you.  A lot of people get deals on ebay as well.  Good luck, it's a fabulous resort.


----------



## HopperFan

I rented twice from SkyAuction.


----------



## missingdisneymore

We found a rental thru VRBO- 5 Star Resorts.  We've rented thru VRBO listings in the past and have always been happy.  I've checked as much as I could find on 5 Star- didn't find anything negative.  Has anyone rented from them?


----------



## guera

Is VRBO the same company as VS? 
I got a just paid our deposit with VS, then just checking around found VRBO has the same pic for the owners. And the reviews list the same names.


----------



## Laurie5013

guera said:


> Is VRBO the same company as VS?
> I got a just paid our deposit with VS, then just checking around found VRBO has the same pic for the owners. And the reviews list the same names.



I am pretty sure they are not the same, or even connected in any way.  That's odd about the same pictures.  VRBO is a site where individuals can go to rent out their properties.  Maybe VS put a listing on VRBO though.  That's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## ShesALovebug

guera said:


> Is VRBO the same company as VS?
> I got a just paid our deposit with VS, then just checking around found VRBO has the same pic for the owners. And the reviews list the same names.



I booked through VS and found them on VRBO. They list on there like an owner would. We're booked for the end of April.


----------



## Laurie5013

For anyone who is familiar with the area:  What are some restaurants (non-Disney) close to BC?  I think we'll eat breakfast in the room every morning, lunch in the park, but dinner out of the park, mainly to save money.  Just trying to get an idea of what is nearby w/out having to drive around looking for something once we get there.


----------



## lisski76

Laurie5013 said:


> For anyone who is familiar with the area:  What are some restaurants (non-Disney) close to BC?  I think we'll eat breakfast in the room every morning, lunch in the park, but dinner out of the park, mainly to save money.  Just trying to get an idea of what is nearby w/out having to drive around looking for something once we get there.



Downtowm Disney is a short drive and they have plenty of options.


----------



## lisski76

lisski76 said:


> Downtowm Disney is a short drive and they have plenty of options.




You may want to also take advantage of the full kitchen and cook dinner there.


----------



## Laurie5013

lisski76 said:


> Downtowm Disney is a short drive and they have plenty of options.


I've heard nightmares about the DTD traffic and parking, hopefully by April it will be better.



lisski76 said:


> You may want to also take advantage of the full kitchen and cook dinner there.


I thought we'd probably cook breakfast there, but I dont want to cook too much on vacation.


----------



## southbound

Laurie5013 said:


> For anyone who is familiar with the area:  What are some restaurants (non-Disney) close to BC?  I think we'll eat breakfast in the room every morning, lunch in the park, but dinner out of the park, mainly to save money.  Just trying to get an idea of what is nearby w/out having to drive around looking for something once we get there.



Laurie, there are tons of restaurants outside of Disney and Downtown Disney.  Souplantation and Sweet Tomatoes is close, I haven't been, but am planning on going in April.  Can also sign up to their website, but maybe wait until closer to the date because I think they send a coupon that will expire too quickly.  My family loves Joe's Crab Shack which is minutes away.  I liked Chevy's Mexican, and Steak N Shake... tried Giordano's but didn't like it.  Olive Garden is close and Buffalo Wild Wings.  If you open up Google maps and just zoom in to the area near WBC, it will list a lot of restaurants.  That's how I found half of the ones we tried.  I'm going to try Benihana in the Hilton in the Downtown Disney area this time... think my kid will love the atmosphere.  And if you are willing to go a little further, there are tons more restaurants on the other side of I4.  I don't mind a quick breakfast and sometimes making sandwiches for lunch if we are hanging around the pool, but I refuse to cook dinner on vacation!


----------



## southbound

Looks like a lot of people are going at the end of April!  I'm celebrating my 50th down there, so if anyone wants to bring me a  or some presents, I'm okay with that!  LOL  Just kidding peeps!  My husband is letting me plan anything I want for this vacation.


----------



## Laurie5013

southbound said:


> Laurie, there are tons of restaurants outside of Disney and Downtown Disney.  Souplantation and Sweet Tomatoes is close, I haven't been, but am planning on going in April.  Can also sign up to their website, but maybe wait until closer to the date because I think they send a coupon that will expire too quickly.  My family loves Joe's Crab Shack which is minutes away.  I liked Chevy's Mexican, and Steak N Shake... tried Giordano's but didn't like it.  Olive Garden is close and Buffalo Wild Wings.  If you open up Google maps and just zoom in to the area near WBC, it will list a lot of restaurants.  That's how I found half of the ones we tried.  I'm going to try Benihana in the Hilton in the Downtown Disney area this time... think my kid will love the atmosphere.  And if you are willing to go a little further, there are tons more restaurants on the other side of I4.  I don't mind a quick breakfast and sometimes making sandwiches for lunch if we are hanging around the pool, but I refuse to cook dinner on vacation!



Right!!  No cooking on vacation, because it's MY vacation too!    Thank you for all those restaurant recommendations, good to know there are that many close by.


----------



## Laurie5013

Someone just posted in another thread ("Vacation Rentals?") that there is now a $12/night resort fee for shuttle use at Bonnet Creek that has to be paid whether you use the shuttles or not.  Anyone else heard of this?  I thought it was $6 or $7/pp/per day to use the shuttles and if you didn't use them, you didn't have to pay.

I booked through VS and asked when I paid my deposit if there were any fees and I was told no.


----------



## southbound

Laurie5013 said:


> Someone just posted in another thread ("Vacation Rentals?") that there is now a $12/night resort fee for shuttle use at Bonnet Creek that has to be paid whether you use the shuttles or not.  Anyone else heard of this?  I thought it was $6 or $7/pp/per day to use the shuttles and if you didn't use them, you didn't have to pay.
> 
> I booked through VS and asked when I paid my deposit if there were any fees and I was told no.




I think they tried that for a while, but then decided to just go with the pay per use option.  Please someone correct me if this is wrong.


----------



## southbound

Laurie5013 said:


> Right!!  No cooking on vacation, because it's MY vacation too!    Thank you for all those restaurant recommendations, good to know there are that many close by.



Exactly... what's a vacation if you're cooking all the time.  Last time we went, I did zero cooking for lunch or supper, but did some quick stuff for breakfast a few times.  I find I can eat healthier if I do my own breakfast though, and I love that we don't waste any time stopping somewhere.  But since we are doing quite a few more relaxing by the pool days, I said that I wouldn't mind making some sandwiches a couple times.

There's lots and lots of restaurants around there, you might have to drive 10/15 mins depending on where you're going and the time/traffic, but lots of options to choose from.  We don't have some of the chain restaurants in Canada that I find in Florida, so I'm always eager to try those.  Never had Chick-fil-a before, so might have to go there... but my son said something about them being unethical, so not too sure.  Loved Steak N Shake!  And we don't have an Outback Steakhouse here anymore, so gotta have that bloomin' onion!  Mmmmmm


----------



## Laurie5013

southbound said:


> Exactly... what's a vacation if you're cooking all the time.  Last time we went, I did zero cooking for lunch or supper, but did some quick stuff for breakfast a few times.  I find I can eat healthier if I do my own breakfast though, and I love that we don't waste any time stopping somewhere.  But since we are doing quite a few more relaxing by the pool days, I said that I wouldn't mind making some sandwiches a couple times.
> 
> There's lots and lots of restaurants around there, you might have to drive 10/15 mins depending on where you're going and the time/traffic, but lots of options to choose from.  We don't have some of the chain restaurants in Canada that I find in Florida, so I'm always eager to try those.  Never had Chick-fil-a before, so might have to go there... but my son said something about them being unethical, so not too sure.  Loved Steak N Shake!  And we don't have an Outback Steakhouse here anymore, so gotta have that bloomin' onion!  Mmmmmm



I love Chick-Fil-A (don't plan to go there on a Sunday, because they are closed)!  Yummmm!  And Steak N Shake too.  It's good to know all of these places are close to BC.


----------



## chicagoshannon

There are a lot of restaurants in the Crossroads area: Perkins, Red Lobster, Fudruckers, TGIFridays, McDonalds, Sweet Tomatoes, Chevys, Flippers pizza.  Down the street is Olive Garden and Pizza Hut.

To avoid the Disney traffic, get on I4 and get off at the first exit.  You'll be right there.


----------



## AC7179

Is there room in the 2 bedroom deluxe nonmaster bedroom to put a toddler bed in there?  Debating renting one because my toddler kicks!  Thanks!


----------



## HopperFan

AC7179 said:


> Is there room in the 2 bedroom deluxe nonmaster bedroom to put a toddler bed in there?  Debating renting one because my toddler kicks!  Thanks!



We stayed in one in December. Because the bar stools were really just in the way for us I moved a small side chair in bedroom next to a bed and then put two large bar stools on the wall to the left as you walked in by the dresser.  You might fit a pack-n-play there but nothing bigger. There would be no room anywhere else in the room unless that dresser will move, the furniture was fairly tight and that was the floor plan with no bedroom to bathroom door.


----------



## lisski76

AC7179 said:


> Is there room in the 2 bedroom deluxe nonmaster bedroom to put a toddler bed in there?  Debating renting one because my toddler kicks!  Thanks!



It might work if you push one of the beds up against the window and the other bed up against the other wall.  You may be able to then squeeze the toddler bed in between.


----------



## Spanky

I don't think you can move the beds. Headboard is attached to the wall - at least it was several years ago


----------



## ibob52

Spanky said:


> I don't think you can move the beds. Headboard is attached to the wall - at least it was several years ago



*The headboard is attached to the wall ... but the bed-frame-mattress can be moved.*
*IIRC ... the dresser can be moved also (info from 2013).*


----------



## PMFan

Planning a mid April trip (Tues-Tues).  Two adults, One 13yo.  Is a 1BR 1BA roomy enough for 3?  What is the check in and check out times?   Would we have access to all BC amenities all day on day of checkout?  Are all amenities free for resort guests?  Would attending concurrent timeshare presentation reduce cost of stay?


----------



## ibob52

AC7179 said:


> Is there room in the 2 bedroom deluxe nonmaster bedroom to put a toddler bed in there?  Debating renting one because my toddler kicks!  Thanks!


----------



## CKC23

Hi there, 

I was reading somewhere that some people will book a night at a value resort at the beginning of their vacation to get different perks that go along with staying at a resort. Does anyone have experience with this? What are the benefits in doing so? 
 Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

You get a set of Magic Bands, the ability to make FP+ reservations at 60 days in advance rather than 30, and theme park parking on your check-in and check-out days.

The FP+ thing isn't really helpful---Anna and Elsa are the only things that are full at 30 days, but they are also full at 60---you need a longer onsite stay than just one night to get it.  7DMT can be done at 30 days most times of the year if you are diligent (it is still available for March 9th even this late in the day on the 30 day mark.)

The bands I could live without.  They are convenient, but not *that* convenient.  You can't get ride photos at 7DMT at all without a Band, but that's about the only thing you can't also do with a card.

I debated getting a throwaway night for my most recent Bonnet Creek stay, but ultimately decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## lisski76

CKC23 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was reading somewhere that some people will book a night at a value resort at the beginning of their vacation to get different perks that go along with staying at a resort. Does anyone have experience with this? What are the benefits in doing so?
> Thanks!



We did this last year while staying at WBC and it worked great.  We payed for a campsite for one night as they are the cheapest.  We were able to check in online and never had to set foot on the camp ground.  We were mailed magic band and at 60 days out we were able to book fast passes for day 1 & 2 of our stay, then every day after we were able to book the following days fast passes.  We were able to get fast passes for everything we wanted, including Anna & Elsa twice!  We are doing the same thing for our trip this April.


----------



## guera

So I wouldnt have to purchase tickets through disney directly or would I? Ive already purchased them through UT.


----------



## guera

Does anyone know if there are strollers available for rent at WBC? I have a 4 year old that would appreciate one.I know I can rent one from Disney, but if there are other options it would be great.


----------



## Spanky

Actually the best place would be to move the dining table forward & put bed in that corner. No room in master - the king size bed takes up a lot of room. Maybe you could move the side chair in master room & squeeze in there? I do not know the size of a toddler bed. Could you just make a pallet on the floor?


----------



## SqueakyMouse

PMFan said:


> Planning a mid April trip (Tues-Tues).  Two adults, One 13yo.  Is a 1BR 1BA roomy enough for 3?  What is the check in and check out times?   Would we have access to all BC amenities all day on day of checkout?  Are all amenities free for resort guests?  Would attending concurrent timeshare presentation reduce cost of stay?



You'd have much more room than sharing a WDW resort room and at least the same (if not more) than in a WDW 1-bedroom.  That being said, our 12 and 14 yo's really like having their own bed and bath.  There's also much less clutter as we have so much more storage.  Both kids have crashed on the sleeper sofas at some time or another and have never complained about them, but I've never found one to be all that comfy.

Not sure what the official check-in times are, but we've checked in at all hours -- from early until late -- and never had an issue.  Never stood in line either, although I've read of plenty of other guests who have.

Not sure what you mean by all "amenities."  All pools, grills, pool towels, etc. are available to all guests free of charge.  They do charge something like a quarter to purchase ping pong balls.  There are crafts and things offered to kids on various days, and these have a small fee attached.  Things such as shampoo, soap, etc. are free.  Only a small amount is in the unit, but you can stop by the front desk or catch a housekeeper at any time for more -- and it's free.  

You do have access to everything on the day of check-in.  I asked before our first visit, never thinking we'd get right into our unit on that and subsequent trips.  They'll even store perishable food items for you, if you are not able to access your unit.

We've only been offered park tickets (we're AP holders, so no good to us) and visits to other Wyndham properties in exchange for the time share presentation.  As we've never been interested, we never asked if anything else were on offer.


----------



## disneycrazy01

Going to a timeshare presentation isn't worth it.  Wyndham salesman are relentless.  They will tell you that you will be there for 90 minutes and you end up spending at least 3 hours if not more.  My niece's friend owns a Wyndham timeshare and we went on a vacation with her one summer for a week.  We stayed at Star Island.  At check-in they convinced me to go on a timeshare presentation and said that they were offering discounted park tickets.  That sounded pretty good at the time.  It was a big mistake.

I went to the presentation and my niece and her 10 year old son came with me.  They had a playroom and he stayed for a little while.  During the presentation they kept trying to get me to buy.  They used the fact that my niece and nephew were there.  They pushed so hard and didn't stop.  I kept telling them that I couldn't afford to buy and didn't want to make that sort of commitment.  When I signed up I had no idea about the cost of buying a timeshare.  They kept sending one salesman after another.  They kept trying to find ways that I could borrow the money to buy.  The last salesman came up with the Wyndham Discover Program.  They lied about what I could get with it.  They showed us Bonnet Creek and my niece and nephew fell in love with the way it looked that they were trying to get me to buy or try the Wyndham Discover Program.

The salesman found a way I could try the Discover Program and I would only have to pay about $180 a month for like 10 months.  He lied about what I could rent with the points that I was getting.  I made it very clear that the only time we would go on vacation was during July or early August and we wanted a 2-week vacation since we had to fly.  He outright lied to me that with the points I had I could rent 2 weeks at BC during the summer.  I had 10 days to get out of it if I wanted to.  I left there really happy because I fell for their lies.

When I got home I realized what I could rent and it wasn't 2 weeks at BC.  It wasn't enough for 2 weeks  anywhere during the summer months.  It was too late for me to get out of it.  I really learned from my mistake.  We ended up having enough points to rent a 1-bedroom in Williamsburg, Virginia.  The only I did get out of it since I called Wyndham to complain a few times was an extra Sun. thru Thurs stay in addition to my week without any addition cost.

The discount on tickets was for tickets I already had so we ended up with a $100 Amex card.  Not worth all my aggravation.  I will never go through a presentation again.  It's definitely not worth the 3 hours of your vacation time.  They do give a voucher of some sort that you can get 3 days at a timeshare for a discounted price.


----------



## lisski76

guera said:


> Does anyone know if there are strollers available for rent at WBC? I have a 4 year old that would appreciate one.I know I can rent one from Disney, but if there are other options it would be great.


 
I did notice strollers at the main building for rent however I'm not sure how many they have.  I would call to double check they still do this and if there is a way you can reserve it ahead of time.


----------



## lisski76

guera said:


> So I wouldnt have to purchase tickets through disney directly or would I? Ive already purchased them through UT.


 
You can link your tix to your MDE account without issue, they do not have to be purchased thru Disney.


----------



## mggeary

We're a group of 7 (4 adults, 3 kids) and have been considering just taking taxi vans to the park rather than renting a car.  We're staying at WBC Sun-Sun, preceeded by a 1 night stay at Beach Club on 1st night, so will have magical express in.  I figure taxi vans will range from $15-25 per trip depending on park so about $40/day.  Don't think i can score a rental minivan for less, plus there will be $17/day park parking from Tue-Sun.  I also think taxis will be much more convenient, particularly to MK with a dropoff at the Contemporary.  Anyone else do taxis over rental car for WBC?  Would love to hear your experience.


----------



## lisski76

mggeary said:


> We're a group of 7 (4 adults, 3 kids) and have been considering just taking taxi vans to the park rather than renting a car.  We're staying at WBC Sun-Sun, preceeded by a 1 night stay at Beach Club on 1st night, so will have magical express in.  I figure taxi vans will range from $15-25 per trip depending on park so about $40/day.  Don't think i can score a rental minivan for less, plus there will be $17/day park parking from Tue-Sun.  I also think taxis will be much more convenient, particularly to MK with a dropoff at the Contemporary.  Anyone else do taxis over rental car for WBC?  Would love to hear your experience.



Our first stay we used taxis and it was fine, we had no issues.  Our last trip we rented a car and will never look back.  The freedom of coming and going without having to wait for a taxi or shuttle was wonderful.  Keep checking car rates they change daily.


----------



## jm106

guera said:


> Does anyone know if there are strollers available for rent at WBC? I have a 4 year old that would appreciate one.I know I can rent one from Disney, but if there are other options it would be great.


I dont know about WBC but what about renting from an off site company like Kingdom or Apple strollers? We used Kingdom 3 times and loved the service.


----------



## southbound

guera said:


> Does anyone know if there are strollers available for rent at WBC? I have a 4 year old that would appreciate one.I know I can rent one from Disney, but if there are other options it would be great.




Just a thought, but why not buy one from Walmart?  You can get some pretty decent strollers for less than a rental.  I actually picked one up from a very nice couple who were leaving it behind at WBC last time we were down, and then in turn, I left it for another couple to use when we were done.


----------



## mommy2jack

RCI just approved our request, so it's official!! We'll be staying at Bonnett Creek from Oct. 11-18, 2015!!


----------



## klledoux

lisski76 said:


> We did this last year while staying at WBC and it worked great.  We payed for a campsite for one night as they are the cheapest.  We were able to check in online and never had to set foot on the camp ground.  We were mailed magic band and at 60 days out we were able to book fast passes for day 1 & 2 of our stay, then every day after we were able to book the following days fast passes.  We were able to get fast passes for everything we wanted, including Anna & Elsa twice!  We are doing the same thing for our trip this April.



Does this allow you to book all of your dining at 180+10?  Thanks very much!


----------



## limpy

For those who have stayed at WBC recently:

(1) Is there an IPod dock/player in the room?  If not, we will have to bring ours.

(2) I know you can request a portable bed/Pack n Play, but can you request a high chair?

(3) Is there enough room for a Pack n Play in the non-master bedroom of the 2 br deluxe?

Thanks!!

We leave in 6 days!


----------



## lisski76

klledoux said:


> Does this allow you to book all of your dining at 180+10?  Thanks very much!



I'm not sure about that, I actually never tried.  I have just always done the 180 and never had a problem getting what I wanted.


----------



## lisski76

limpy said:


> For those who have stayed at WBC recently:
> 
> (1) Is there an IPod dock/player in the room?  If not, we will have to bring ours.
> 
> (2) I know you can request a portable bed/Pack n Play, but can you request a high chair?
> 
> (3) Is there enough room for a Pack n Play in the non-master bedroom of the 2 br deluxe?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> We leave in 6 days!



No Ipod dock.  Not sure about the high chair.  You will have to re-arrange some things to fit pack n play.


----------



## limpy

lisski76 said:


> No Ipod dock.  Not sure about the high chair.  You will have to re-arrange some things to fit pack n play.



I am guess not, but I have to ask just in case - is there a cd player anywhere in the suites?  (My son uses white noise to sleep better at night).


----------



## lisski76

limpy said:


> I am guess not, but I have to ask just in case - is there a cd player anywhere in the suites?  (My son uses white noise to sleep better at night).



I don't think there was a cd player.  We downloaded daughters bed time music on a laptop and brought that with us.  There is an alarm clock radio in the bedroom.


----------



## ShesALovebug

limpy said:


> I am guess not, but I have to ask just in case - is there a cd player anywhere in the suites?  (My son uses white noise to sleep better at night).



My daughter uses white noise as well. We bought a little white noise machine at Walmart for $15 I think and we bring that when we travel. But we also have white noise apps on our phones. There is a free version and one that costs a few dollars that has a few more bells and whistles.


----------



## limpy

Good idea about the phones - I have the hairdryer track on my phone so I can just plug it next to the bed.

Big question - are any of pools warm enough to use in cooler weather? It looks like low to mid 60s on our "hotel day." We are from the northeast, but even so...


----------



## lisski76

limpy said:


> Good idea about the phones - I have the hairdryer track on my phone so I can just plug it next to the bed.
> 
> Big question - are any of pools warm enough to use in cooler weather? It looks like low to mid 60s on our "hotel day." We are from the northeast, but even so...



All pools are heated except the Pirate Pool.


----------



## mrsmomo

How much is the shuttle fee now? And do I have to pay it if I don't use the shuttle


----------



## Laurie5013

I bleieve it's $7 per person/per day and you only pay if you  use it.


----------



## pbarager

Just booked our 2 bedroom Presidential at WBC for December.  I was surprised there was still 1, 2 and 3 bedroom Presidential suites available.  We are Wyndham owners and have stayed at many properties.  Hands down WBC is the best,  This resort outshines any Disney property with the exception of transportation.  Now, all we have to do is wait!


----------



## carlbarry

lisski76 said:


> I don't think there was a cd player.  We downloaded daughters bed time music on a laptop and brought that with us.  There is an alarm clock radio in the bedroom.


Every DVD player I've ever seen will also play CDs.  So the sound should come out of the TV.


----------



## lisski76

carlbarry said:


> Every DVD player I've ever seen will also play CDs.  So the sound should come out of the TV.



True.  I just don't recall a DVD player being in the bedroom.  I gather they could move it though


----------



## carlbarry

lisski76 said:


> True.  I just don't recall a DVD player being in the bedroom.  I gather they could move it though


True.  I think in the living room only.


----------



## ibob52

*There was a mini stereo in the cabinet underneath the living room TV* [2012 & 2013]


----------



## LittlMissApril

I had reservations for 7/3-7/7, found out the person we booked with filed bankruptcy, so out the money and the hotel stay. Does anyone have access to see if they are accepting reservations for that time? I'm having absolutely no luck being able to find a reservation. Where are the one bedroom condos located? Are they scattered throughout the resort or in one building? Thanks!


----------



## Laurie5013

Have you tried vacation strategy or vacation upgrades to see if they have anything avail. then?
That's a very popular week, may be hard to find something, but hopefully it's early enough that you will.


----------



## Brian Noble

LittlMissApril said:


> I had reservations for 7/3-7/7, found out the person we booked with filed bankruptcy, so out the money and the hotel stay. Does anyone have access to see if they are accepting reservations for that time? I'm having absolutely no luck being able to find a reservation. Where are the one bedroom condos located? Are they scattered throughout the resort or in one building? Thanks!


At this time, inventory is very limited for your dates.  There appears to be a 2BR available, but no 1BRs.


----------



## pbarager

mrsmomo said:


> How much is the shuttle fee now? And do I have to pay it if I don't use the shuttle



We haven taken a cab to CBR for $5-6 and hopped on the bus from there!


----------



## lisski76

Does anyone know if the presidential units have the same cone coffee pot as the other units or if its different.


----------



## scooterx

Anyone know when they remodel Tower 6 in the sept/oct/nov time frame should the pool area be open at tower 6.
I have a 4 bedroom Presidential reserved in October and not sure what tower to request now that Tower 6 will be down.
What Tower would you request ? Me,wife,23,17, and grandson 4.


----------



## Fundytrail

I just received an email requesting my final payment for WBC 60 days out from a *gmail account* (vsllcinventory@gmail.com) not a Vacation Strategy email account, whom I booked through. Have sent an email to VS and currently awaiting reply.

Title on email was; Hi ****** Your Final Balance is Due on Your Vacation

Just a heads up for others to check their request for final payments.

Will keep you posted!


----------



## haPevraftr

When does it say your final payment is due? Should be 30 days from check in.  Also, VS takes their payments through Authorize Net.  How is this email asking you to pay?  I just received my invoice as well and it was very official.  Good call on communicating with them before doing anything!


----------



## Fundytrail

Fundytrail said:


> I just received an email requesting my final payment for WBC 60 days out from a *gmail account* (vsllcinventory@gmail.com) not a Vacation Strategy email account, whom I booked through. Have sent an email to VS and currently awaiting reply.
> 
> Title on email was; Hi ****** Your Final Balance is Due on Your Vacation
> 
> Just a heads up for others to check their request for final payments.
> 
> Will keep you posted!




*Just got word the email was from VS, everything OK!*


----------



## monagh10

Fundytrail said:


> *Just got word the email was from VS, everything OK!*



Good! Was just going to say that is the same email my payment request came from. Check in next Saturday & per WBC everything is set!


----------



## Laurie5013

monagh10 said:


> Good! Was just going to say that is the same email my payment request came from. Check in next Saturday & per WBC everything is set!



So were you able to call WBC and confirm that there's a reservation in your name?  I was curious if I'd be able to do this a few days before we leave, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## monagh10

Laurie5013 said:


> So were you able to call WBC and confirm that there's a reservation in your name?  I was curious if I'd be able to do this a few days before we leave, just to be on the safe side.



Yes I called WBC this morning and they were able to pull up the reservation in our name


----------



## mrsmomo

HELP!!! I'm a bit confused.... we booked a room in August 2014 for this February. It was through hotels.com got a confirmation and called two months ago and everything seemed fine. Fast forward to tonight. I call the WBC just to make sure everything is fine but it's not!! Apparently they canceled the reservation and refunded the money as of Feb 5 which will not show until our next billing cycle! Now what can they even do that?! Has this happened to anyone? Where do I begin to rectify this! Rooms are still available at twice the price!


----------



## Upatnoon

mrsmomo said:


> HELP!!! I'm a bit confused.... we booked a room in August 2014 for this February. It was through hotels.com got a confirmation and called two months ago and everything seemed fine. Fast forward to tonight. I call the WBC just to make sure everything is fine but it's not!! Apparently they canceled the reservation and refunded the money as of Feb 5 which will not show until our next billing cycle! Now what can they even do that?! Has this happened to anyone? Where do I begin to rectify this! Rooms are still available at twice the price!



You need to call hotels.com to find out what is going on -- if anything. The reservation process is different when you are using a 3rd party booking agent. It could be that the night before you check in, hotels.com will put a reservation in your name. Using a service like hotels.com is NOT the same as booking directly through Wyndham. Good luck.


----------



## mrsmomo

Thanks thats a good idea I'm freaking out over here! I know it will all turn out fine in the end but right now its a little nerve racking


----------



## Elacklen

Can you walk from WBC to DTD? Length? Road hazards/walkability?


----------



## Spanky

No, you can not walk to DTD. No sidewalks, 8 lanes of very busy traffic.
Maybe you could walk to DHS as you would not have to cross a major street. Still no sidewalk but I think there is grass between the street & property fences for a safe area to walk


----------



## guera

anyone know if there are vacuum cleaners in the rooms? I'm thinking about getting space bags, and having everyone have a space bag with their clothes in it.


----------



## mrsmomo

Update Bonnet Creek is taking care if the cancellation mixed up


----------



## guera

Did they say what could have went wrong? We are staying there in Sept. (booked through VS) and Im nervous.


----------



## mrsmomo

guera said:


> Did they say what could have went wrong? We are staying there in Sept. (booked through VS) and Im nervous.


They said they can't really tell! It says it was paid 4 on the 2 of Feb and canceled on the 5th by "online" which is totally incorrect.  I emailed them my confirmation saying it was paid for on Aug 30 2014!! So they are now working on it and will be re booking it in their system on the next business day. .. so Tuesday!


----------



## mrsmomo

Upatnoon said:


> You need to call hotels.com to find out what is going on -- if anything. The reservation process is different when you are using a 3rd party booking agent. It could be that the night before you check in, hotels.com will put a reservation in your name. Using a service like hotels.com is NOT the same as booking directly through Wyndham. Good luck.


Hotels.com disconnected me twice! But WBC is taking care of it, they apparently have a whole third party booking division!


----------



## ibob52

mrsmomo said:


> Update Bonnet Creek is taking care if the cancellation mixed up



*Yay ... that is great news ... Have a Good Day & Happy WBC Vacation ! !*


----------



## Upatnoon

Elacklen said:


> Can you walk from WBC to DTD? Length? Road hazards/walkability?



Everything seems so close, but You cannot walk from WBC anywhere but to the Hilton Bonnet Creek or Waldorf Astoria next door.  You can walk down the sidewalk on Chelonia Parkway to Lake Buena Vista Drive, but the sidewalk ends there. There are no sidewalks on that area of Buena Vista Drive, just cars zooming by. Lots of traffic. It is not safe. 

If you stay at bonnet creek, you need to drive your car or take a cab or a bus to the attractions.


----------



## guera

that is really good news! Makes me glad ive never dealt with hotels.com


----------



## Elacklen

Spanky said:


> No, you can not walk to DTD. No sidewalks, 8 lanes of very busy traffic.
> Maybe you could walk to DHS as you would not have to cross a major street. Still no sidewalk but I think there is grass between the street & property fences for a safe area to walk


Thanks for the info. I figured as much. Oh well!


----------



## southbound

Can anyone tell me the best pool for renting a cabana, please.  Last time we stayed in building 4 and we pretty much parked ourselves in front of that pool so we'd have an unobstructed view of our kiddo swimming.  I noticed the cabanas at that pool were not right in front of the pool.  Do any of the pools have cabanas closer to the pools?  Our vacation was mostly spent at the parks, but we are going to have a few more 'relax by the pool' days.  I am super fair and burn easily and if I'm going to be at the pool all day, I will need lots of opportunity to get out of the sun.  Any help would be appreciated.  TIA


----------



## jm106

What kind of coffee maker does the resort have- Keurig style or pods or filter and ground coffee?
EDiting my post as I found activities calendar. Thought I would share it in case anyone would like to see it 
https://www.myclubwyndham.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf

 We are not going to any WDW/US theme parks this trip(we did 8 days in October. Still sad) but will do gatorland one day and see what other local things are inexpensive. We will(sadly) be hanging at the resort more this trip, cooking in more and maybe a night swim and activities at resort.


----------



## Brian Noble

jm106 said:


> What kind of coffee maker does the resort have- Keurig style or pods or filter and ground coffee?


Filtered drip coffeemaker. Cone-style filters.


----------



## jm106

Brian Noble said:


> Filtered drip coffeemaker. Cone-style filters.


 do they supply filters?


----------



## Brian Noble

I'm not sure.  I keep both basket and cone-style filters in my Owner's Locker, and use those.  There might have been a few pre-supplied, but I don't remember 100% for sure.


----------



## mrsmomo

Brian Noble said:


> Filtered drip coffeemaker. Cone-style filters.


Can you make espresso in that or should I just bring my little pot

Also housekeeping question... I know you have to pay extra for it, which I was not planning on doing. But what about the trash? I have a baby with diapers and 6 days of the trash not going out will smell terrible!!!


----------



## Spanky

There are trash chutes on each floor. Take you trash and drop it down the chute


----------



## lisski76

jm106 said:


> do they supply filters?



They give you 3 filters, not sure if you can ask for more or have to buy your own.


----------



## haPevraftr

southbound said:


> Can anyone tell me the best pool for renting a cabana, please.  Last time we stayed in building 4 and we pretty much parked ourselves in front of that pool so we'd have an unobstructed view of our kiddo swimming.  I noticed the cabanas at that pool were not right in front of the pool.  Do any of the pools have cabanas closer to the pools?  Our vacation was mostly spent at the parks, but we are going to have a few more 'relax by the pool' days.  I am super fair and burn easily and if I'm going to be at the pool all day, I will need lots of opportunity to get out of the sun.  Any help would be appreciated.  TIA


Last year, we rented a cabana next to the zero entry portion of the pirate pool at Tower 6.  That was a great location.  There are other cabanas at that pool near the poolslide, too.


----------



## DCB1234

PMFan said:


> i've seen Wyndham Bonnet Creek on VRBO also.  Is this not a recommended way ?  we've never stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek or used VRBO... thanks all!



We have stayed at many Disney resorts, and have stayed at WBC many times. WBC is definitely the way to go. This year we went thru VRBO. Our reservation was managed by Vacation Strategy. They were easy to work with and even upgraded our reservation to a 2-bedroom suite. We'll do it again next year.


----------



## DCB1234

guera said:


> Is VRBO the same company as VS?
> I got a just paid our deposit with VS, then just checking around found VRBO has the same pic for the owners. And the reviews list the same names.



Don't worry...the same thing happened to us and all turned out fine. I called VS to see what was going on. The way I understand it.... VS helps time share owners who can not use their time or afford the maintenance fees by renting the time for the owners.    VS uses VRBO to list the available time / space. Even thou you can email the owners on the VRBO site, the owners never responded to my email to them....VS responded to me. For our next trip, we are trying to go thru VS directly.


----------



## DCB1234

monagh10 said:


> We got our invoice about 40 days.  We are travelling 2/21-2/28 and got our final invoice on 1/16.  We paid the next day and I got a receipt email but haven't heard anything else from VS.  I have called several times & always have to leave a message and have emailed with no response.  I am a little nervous!
> 
> Just called again & finally was able to speak to a live person.  They say everything is all set & no worries.  Not sure when I can call WBC to see when we are in the system.



VS doesn't put the reservation in your name until 7 days before you are scheduled to check in.  They do this because of the liberal cancellation policy VS allows. ( We didn't get a confirmation from VS until 3 days before we were suppose to check in ..... we told them we were panicking so they upgraded us to a 2 bedroom suite.  )


----------



## Brian Noble

mrsmomo said:


> Can you make espresso in that or should I just bring my little pot
> 
> Also housekeeping question... I know you have to pay extra for it, which I was not planning on doing. But what about the trash? I have a baby with diapers and 6 days of the trash not going out will smell terrible!!!


There's no way you'll get anywhere close to the pressure you need to make a proper espresso. There are trash chutes on every floor; not a problem to just take it out.  We do that once or twice in a typical week.


----------



## mrsmomo

Brian Noble said:


> There's no way you'll get anywhere close to the pressure you need to make a proper espresso. There are trash chutes on every floor; not a problem to just take it out.  We do that once or twice in a typical week.



That should be simple enough! I fell like there is more I need to know... even though I have been following this thread for the last 6 months lol


----------



## KaptainK

We just stayed at WBC for the first time last week in tower 3. It was a great experience! Thanks for all the great tips from this board. The only complaint I have is that the wifi was terrible in our room. So slow it was unusable. I never had a chance to call about it but wondered if it was typical or something about our room location.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

IF the wifi is really slow, do they still have the ethernet option?  We use the laptop extensively when we travel, to purchase tickets, check weather, etc.  I also was hoping the boys could stream movies on rainy days.


----------



## ibob52

CyndiLooWho said:


> IF the wifi is really slow, do they still have the ethernet option?  We use the laptop extensively when we travel, to purchase tickets, check weather, etc.  I also was hoping the boys could stream movies on rainy days.



*Wifi only ... available in all Buildings / Towers*
*Wifi Speed depends on Room Location etc (streaming movies on a shared wifi system is YMMV)*
Ethernet Option (kitchen phone plug) was eliminated sometime between 2012-2013 (as per call to Front Desk)


----------



## KaptainK

Our room was at the very end of the hall (3 bedroom unit). WiFi was great near the elevator. We camped out there a few times when we really need to check something online. Even the 4G on my phone was spotty. WiFi in the parks was much better.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Well, shoot.  It was a pain to only be able to use the ethernet and not be able to connect anything wirelessly, but dh is an IT guy and might have to log in to do some emergency work (it happens about half of our vacations).  The ethernet was limiting, but fast.  Wifi has been great at the most recent two Wyndham resorts; I was expecting the same here.  I wonder if I need to call and ask for a room near the elevators just to be safe.  The boys can make do with Redbox the night dh and I go to Emeril's, but dh will need some extra connectivity.


----------



## KaptainK

I don't think you can call with a room request, but you can ask at check in. And if you do get a room with poor WiFi, there should be a table and chairs in the foyer area of the elevator on each floor. That's where we sat to use the internet when we needed it. It was very fast there.


----------



## ibob52

*It is good to have all the comforts of home while on vacation.
But it can be very relaxing to unplug too.*
*
*


----------



## Eveningsong

Has anyone rented from Kevin Wiseman? I always rented from Aaron Washburn, and received excellent service, but he is not renting this year.  I also tried to google Shelby Resorts but had no luck.

thank you


----------



## Sharon526

We will be staying at BC in August, this will be our third time.  The first time was great, the second time (last August) our room STUNK, the wifi was spotty and the fridge/freezer hardly worked.  I had to throw out all of our food because it was barely cool.  We put bottles of water in the freezer and it took a full 24 hours for them to actually be frozen.

So we are hoping for a better experience this time around.  I have a few questions, in case anyone can answer... First, on our first trip they offered to sell us Disney tickets at a really low rate. Do they still do this? Secondly, I was thinking of buying a new stroller from Amazon or Target with free shipping and sending it directly to the hotel, so it's one less thing we have to bring down on the plane.  Has anyone done this?  I'm wondering what would happen if I ship it and it arrives a few days before we do?  Will they hold it until we arrive?


----------



## southbound

haPevraftr said:


> Last year, we rented a cabana next to the zero entry portion of the pirate pool at Tower 6.  That was a great location.  There are other cabanas at that pool near the poolslide, too.



That sounds ideal.  I hate the idea of being so far away from the pool that I can't see my kid swimming, but I also don't want to be out in the sun all day.  Thanks for your help.  Do you know if the cabana rates are the same, or do they fluctuate?  Also, do you think I should book ahead of time, or can I wait until we're down there to rent one?  It would be pointless to rent a cabana on a rainy day.  Thanks again!


----------



## haPevraftr

The rates do fluctuate by season and day of the week.  I am sure the availability depends on when you are going.  Last year, we were there for spring break the first week of April and we wanted two cabanas for multiple days, so I reserved in advance.  You can call the activity desk in Tower 6 to inquire about rates and availability.  You can reserve it but don't pay for it until the day you use it.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

ibob52 said:


> *It is good to have all the comforts of home while on vacation.*
> *But it can be very relaxing to unplug too.*
> **



I agree.  I made the hubby tell work that they could not contact him for any reason when we took our 25th anniversary trip to Hawaii last year (Wyndham's Waikiki Beachwalk was AWESOME).  They had a full year's warning.  But it was fun to upload pics at night and post them to FB.  We were also able to check the weather and research places we wanted to go.  Work has done a major staff redux though, and I don't think I can make that happen this trip.  Gonna try hard, but if he has to be on, he has to be on.  They will at least wait until we're out of the parks (I still remember being on a bus tour of London England when we were living overseas and him having to explain to some idiot that he was on a bus with 30 other tourists and his small children, and whatever it was could wait until after dinner).


----------



## southbound

haPevraftr said:


> The rates do fluctuate by season and day of the week.  I am sure the availability depends on when you are going.  Last year, we were there for spring break the first week of April and we wanted two cabanas for multiple days, so I reserved in advance.  You can call the activity desk in Tower 6 to inquire about rates and availability.  You can reserve it but don't pay for it until the day you use it.



We are going last week of April/first week of May, so I don't think it should be too busy, but who knows these days.  It used to be that everyone's kids had the same holidays, now they're all over the place.  I think I'm going to chance it and wait until we are down there.  I'm not sure I understand the different pricing for different days of the week.  Everyone is on holiday (I'm assuming) and every day is the weekend when on vacation.  LOL  Thanks again for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## byoung78

Is it OK to book this place through vbro.some good deals.


----------



## mrsmomo

Are there any good places to eat at WBC


----------



## cw21726

For people with the timeshare, a question for my mom if I may.

On her brochure it says she's limited to 6 attraction tickets using points per visit. Does this mean per person or for the entirety of the trip regardless of number of guests. 

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherC

Just made our final payment for ten nights in a 3br over April break.  Can't wait!

Does anyone know what they are currently offering if you do their timeshare tour?  Not that we will do it, but curious what the enticement is currently.

For the Person who asked about places to eat....there are a couple pool bars to get food along with a place to get pizza.  There is also a small gift shop market place for things like milk.  Bonnet Creek is also attached to the Wyndham hotel which has several restaurants there as well.  It is also a very close drive to the Boardwalk area which has shops and restaurants.


----------



## HeatherC

BYOUNG...we usually use myresortnetwork.com and get great deals through the owners there.  VRBO is fine as well.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

mrsmomo said:


> Are there any good places to eat at WBC



We have never eaten at the resort, though I intend for the boys to try out their pizza place in June while hubby and I are at Emeril. 

I would absolutely not recommend getting any grocery-type items from the store unless you have absolutely zero choice.  Last trip, we did have to buy some "food" at the gift shop (waaaay too long for all of us to walk to the pizza in the monsoon rain).  It was very cheap frozen dinners (Michelina's, I think) at 3x the cost of same from grocery store.  We were at the end of our stay and had used up the few dinner foods we had purchased.  This time I'll make sure we have bread and peanut butter for emergencies.


----------



## Brian Noble

The pizza is decent.  We had lunch at the pool bar one day over in the hotel; that was fine. The upper-end restaurant (deep blu) in the hotel is supposed to be very good, but we ended up not making it over.  There are also several great places in the Hilton/Waldorf just across the street.


----------



## GuyFromGulfport

HeatherC said:


> BYOUNG...we usually use myresortnetwork.com and get great deals through the owners there.  VRBO is fine as well.


When you go through somewhere like myresortnetwork.com, how do you typically pay?

Forgive the novice question. But, that describes me in this case.

Thanks!


----------



## mrsmomo

Thanks for the food replies! My father will b pleased there are many options


----------



## HeatherC

GuyfromGulfport...when using myresortnetwork, I have used PayPal.  This time we are renting from same person as last two times so I actually sent a check.


----------



## Portugal1000

Sharon526 said:


> We will be staying at BC in August, this will be our third time.  The first time was great, the second time (last August) our room STUNK, the wifi was spotty and the fridge/freezer hardly worked.  I had to throw out all of our food because it was barely cool.  We put bottles of water in the freezer and it took a full 24 hours for them to actually be frozen.
> 
> So we are hoping for a better experience this time around.  I have a few questions, in case anyone can answer... First, on our first trip they offered to sell us Disney tickets at a really low rate. Do they still do this? Secondly, I was thinking of buying a new stroller from Amazon or Target with free shipping and sending it directly to the hotel, so it's one less thing we have to bring down on the plane.  Has anyone done this?  I'm wondering what would happen if I ship it and it arrives a few days before we do?  Will they hold it until we arrive?


 
Sorry to hear your last visit wasn't as good as it should be. We have stayed 6 times and never had an issue with the room. Last year we were in room 666 and were a little worried, I don't know why but it was perfect. Didn't hear a sound. It was funny but everytime we gave our room number at the bar or something, people looked horrified. Anyway, yes you can have items delivered and ok if they arrive early. We are in UK and my husband always orders stuff from US sites before we go and usually waiting for us when we get there.

We will be there in August again this year for 21 nights, cant wait.

Have fun.


----------



## southbound

To my fellow WBC folks...  we will have our own car (rental) and are planning a few meals at Downtown Disney, as well as a trip to BBB!  Can anyone who's been there recently comment on the traffic in that area, please???  I've read a lot of conflicting reports on traffic at DD.  I know they've opened the new parking garage and that the weekends are worse, but if some folks could please let me (and others reading this thread) know what their take was on the traffic in that area at different times of the day/week, I'd really appreciate it.  TIA


----------



## ShesALovebug

southbound said:


> We are going last week of April/first week of May, so I don't think it should be too busy, but who knows these days.  It used to be that everyone's kids had the same holidays, now they're all over the place.  I think I'm going to chance it and wait until we are down there.  I'm not sure I understand the different pricing for different days of the week.  Everyone is on holiday (I'm assuming) and every day is the weekend when on vacation.  LOL  Thanks again for your help, much appreciated.



We'll be there the same time, April 28th - May 7th.


----------



## southbound

ShesALovebug said:


> We'll be there the same time, April 28th - May 7th.



There's a few people on here going down for the end of April.  When I was a kid, my parents always took us to Florida in April/May and this year is a special occasion, so we are really looking forward to this trip.  Am I right in assuming you're daughter doesn't know about this trip?  Ours doesn't either and it's killing me not to be able to share our plans with her.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cw21726 said:


> For people with the timeshare, a question for my mom if I may.
> 
> On her brochure it says she's limited to 6 attraction tickets using points per visit. Does this mean per person or for the entirety of the trip regardless of number of guests.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have it in front of me because it's my parents timeshare, but I think it's per trip.  That being said I don't think it's a good value for the points unless they're points earned from using the credit card.  I wouldn't use my vacation points for tickets.


----------



## limpy

We just got back from a five day stay at Bonnet Creek.  It was great.  We loved our 2 bd deluxe in Tower 4.  We did not make any room requests and we ended up on the ground floor unfortunately.  But it was so convenient.  We were seconds away from the pool, hot tub, and lazy river, and seconds away from the car.  Our kids were asleep before any fireworks, so the lack of view wasn't an issue.  Our patio was parking lot adjacent, however, and that wasn't so great.  But the room was very nice and very quiet. And it was chilly last week so we didn't care about spending time on the patio.

I checked in alone ran past the "parking pass" counter, and they never even called us. Housekeeping was awesome - brought us a portable crib and high chair within minutes and more coffee whenever we asked.  The customer service was excellent.  We found a hot tub that wasn't "hot," just warm and kid friendly, which they loved.  They also loved the jacuzzi tub in our room.  

We got our rental from an individual on myresortnetwork.com.  I had no reviews to go on, only email contact, and paid in full up front, but she was completely legit and there was never an issue with our reservation.  I contacted all of the well known renters (Ken, etc), she had the best price.  PM me if you want her name.

The location to the parks was great too, you are actually on Disney property.  We are not Disney fanatics (esp. my husband), but I would love to stay at BC again if we ever go back.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Anyone have any tips on how to request a nice room?  We stayed here once before, during a slow season, and even though we got there a couple hours before check in and the property didn't seem full, they said they couldn't give us a room with a view.  In fact, we got a view of the parking lot:-(.  That was a Friday check in though, and I think I read somewhere that the majority of people do Sat to Sat, so you have more options if you are checking in Saturday.  This time we are going PEAK season and checking in Saturday. I will be in Orlando staying at a different hotel the night before, so I can be at WBC at 9am and at least request a good room, but not sure if it will help.  Also, this time we are getting a 3BR 2BA.  Does anyone know if that can still be in any building or are they only in certain buildings?

Thanks


----------



## lisski76

GatorMomInNC said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to request a nice room?  We stayed here once before, during a slow season, and even though we got there a couple hours before check in and the property didn't seem full, they said they couldn't give us a room with a view.  In fact, we got a view of the parking lot:-(.  That was a Friday check in though, and I think I read somewhere that the majority of people do Sat to Sat, so you have more options if you are checking in Saturday.  This time we are going PEAK season and checking in Saturday. I will be in Orlando staying at a different hotel the night before, so I can be at WBC at 9am and at least request a good room, but not sure if it will help.  Also, this time we are getting a 3BR 2BA.  Does anyone know if that can still be in any building or are they only in certain buildings?
> 
> Thanks


 
I always ask for a specific building and a high floor and have been accommodated.  I did not ask for a specific view though.  I just smile a lot and tell the person checking us in how excited we are to be there again


----------



## ShesALovebug

southbound said:


> There's a few people on here going down for the end of April.  When I was a kid, my parents always took us to Florida in April/May and this year is a special occasion, so we are really looking forward to this trip.  Am I right in assuming you're daughter doesn't know about this trip?  Ours doesn't either and it's killing me not to be able to share our plans with her.



Nope, she has no clue. Our plan right now is to put her (and our 2yr old) in the car and tell her we're visiting friends in Alabama. She thinks Florida is too far to drive to, so she'll have no idea. As of right now I'm not sure how we'll tell her where we are or where we're going. I'm giddy with excitement every time I think about it. Sometimes I just want to scream "We're going to Disney" in the middle of a random conversation. But I've been keeping the secret for at least a year now, I can hold it another 2 months.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Hi WBC experts, 
I have been researching an off site stay for over a month now.   Naturally,  as a disboards member WBC was the first location I checked into.   I sent requests through vacation upgrades and vacation strategies and unfortunately, neither had availability.   So,  I moved on to looking at private house rentals.   However,  yesterday I came across Farrell vacation rentals and they quoted me $149/night in a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek.  That seemed a bit high to me.   What do you think?   Is this a reputable company and is this a decent price?   Everyone here seems to love WBC (hence the name of the thread
; )) but we have never stayed off site as a family. ..would love to hear thoughts from the WBC "veterans"!
Thanks! !

-Kelly


----------



## Gr8t Fan

kkayluvsdis said:


> Hi WBC experts,
> I have been researching an off site stay for over a month now.   Naturally,  as a disboards member WBC was the first location I checked into.   I sent requests through vacation upgrades and vacation strategies and unfortunately, neither had availability.   So,  I moved on to looking at private house rentals.   However,  yesterday I came across Farrell vacation rentals and they quoted me $149/night in a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek.  That seemed a bit high to me.   What do you think?   Is this a reputable company and is this a decent price?   Everyone here seems to love WBC (hence the name of the thread
> ; )) but we have never stayed off site as a family. ..would love to hear thoughts from the WBC "veterans"!
> Thanks! !
> 
> -Kelly



Farrel Vacation Rentals is legitimate.  Many here have rented from them.  $149/nt. seems a bit high but it depends on when you're thinking of going.


----------



## Ksquared

kkayluvsdis said:


> Hi WBC experts,
> I have been researching an off site stay for over a month now. Naturally, as a disboards member WBC was the first location I checked into. I sent requests through vacation upgrades and vacation strategies and unfortunately, neither had availability. So, I moved on to looking at private house rentals. However, yesterday I came across Farrell vacation rentals and they quoted me $149/night in a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek. That seemed a bit high to me. What do you think? Is this a reputable company and is this a decent price? Everyone here seems to love WBC (hence the name of the thread
> ; )) but we have never stayed off site as a family. ..would love to hear thoughts from the WBC "veterans"!
> Thanks! !
> 
> -Kelly



We have stayed both onsite and offsite.  We have stayed at WBC and our last trip we rented a private home.  I have loved all of my trips because they all have been different.  This year's trip we are returning to WBC and I have to say I can't wait to go back.  We loved how much room we had here, loved the atmosphere, loved the different pools to choose from and loved how it felt onsite even though the resort is not Disney.  I'd say the price given to you is reasonable if he has availability that the others don't have.  We booked with Vacation Upgrades for this trip.  When we vacation, we love to spread out, the kids love having their own rooms, and the pools at this resort are great.  You definitely won't be disappointed staying offsite if you stay at WBC.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Ksquared said:


> We have stayed both onsite and offsite.  We have stayed at WBC and our last trip we rented a private home.  I have loved all of my trips because they all have been different.  This year's trip we are returning to WBC and I have to say I can't wait to go back.  We loved how much room we had here, loved the atmosphere, loved the different pools to choose from and loved how it felt onsite even though the resort is not Disney.  I'd say the price given to you is reasonable if he has availability that the others don't have.  We booked with Vacation Upgrades for this trip.  When we vacation, we love to spread out, the kids love having their own rooms, and the pools at this resort are great.  You definitely won't be disappointed staying offsite if you stay at WBC.





Gr8t Fan said:


> Farrel Vacation Rentals is legitimate.  Many here have rented from them.  $149/nt. seems a bit high but it depends on when you're thinking of going.



Thanks for the responses.  I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that I hear something more back today.  Still waiting   Our dates are April 21-28 so didn't think that was considered a "prime" time but every time seems popular for WBC!


----------



## limpy

For what it's worth, the lowest quote I got was $116/night during peak season from an individual on myresortnetwork.com.  The quotes from VS and VU were much higher for the same period.


----------



## southbound

kkayluvsdis said:


> Thanks for the responses.  I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that I hear something more back today.  Still waiting   Our dates are April 21-28 so didn't think that was considered a "prime" time but every time seems popular for WBC!



We are staying at the end of April and we got our 2 bedroom deluxe for just over $100/night.  I didn't think there would be a problem getting a unit at that time of the year either.    We booked through VS as we had used them previously.  Have you checked ebay?  I've heard a number of people use that site or VRBO is popular too.  Not sure where you've looked.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

I'm using Michael Sullivan this year.  He quoted me $850 for 7 nights for a 2 bedroom for the week of Memorial Day, which I thought was a really good deal.  Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy didn't have any 2 bedrooms available for us, only 1 bedroom presidentials (not what I wanted--no second bathroom).  Michael was recommended to me by a good friend who has used him before.  You can find him by googling his name, along with Wyndham.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

jennasmommyinMS said:


> I'm using Michael Sullivan this year.  He quoted me $850 for 7 nights for a 2 bedroom for the week of Memorial Day, which I thought was a really good deal.  Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy didn't have any 2 bedrooms available for us, only 1 bedroom presidentials (not what I wanted--no second bathroom).  Michael was recommended to me by a good friend who has used him before.  You can find him by googling his name, along with Wyndham.


I'm emailing with him now.  Couldn't find a lot of feedback (positive or negative) about him but he's been very prompt and responsive via email so far.   Not having much luck with my dates,  however.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fsupomgrl

BarryS said:


> Welcome to Part 4 of The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread!
> 
> Hat tip to all those who started these threads and kept them going:
> Lisa0620, SparKeLLy, vettechick99, donaldduck352, Disfan15, Cdn Gal, and many more!
> 
> *Here are the links to the old threads (I highly recommend reading at least the first post on each):*
> 
> *Part 1*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303
> 
> *Part 2*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2739937
> 
> *Part 3*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951974
> 
> 
> Here are the links to some other useful threads:
> 
> *Bonnet Creek Photos*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195
> 
> *Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3155751
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally stayed at WBC twice and will be staying there again in July 2015. My family and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some general information about the resort (copied from the previous threads - thanks again!):
> 
> *Address:*
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
> 9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> *Map View*
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46103273&postcount=3524
> 
> *What/Where is Bonnet Creek?*
> Bonnet Creek Resort is a 70-acre area located in the southeast corner of Walt Disney World. It is not owned by Disney, but is bordered on three sides by Disney-owned land. The entrance is located just east of the entrance to Disney’s Caribbean Beach resort. The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, and an 18 hole golf course.
> 
> *How do I make a reservation at Bonnet Creek?*
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort. You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners. People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay, through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, through Vacation Strategy www.vacationstrategy.com, Farrell's Vacations, and others.
> 
> The best price is available when you book within 60 days of your trip. If you make a reservation through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, he will automatically check at the 60-day point if there is still availability and rebook you at the lower rate.
> 
> Vacation Strategy has an excellent cancellation policy (which is why I've used them personally).
> 
> You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner.
> wyndhambonnetcreek.com or call: 800-610-9558
> 
> *Is there a parking fee at the resort?*
> Parking is free at Bonnet Creek but you will have to pay to park at the theme parks.
> 
> *Is there a shuttle from the airport to the resort?*
> No, a rental car is recommended.
> 
> *Can we walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort and use their transportation?*
> No, although the resorts are next to each other, there is no safe walking path between them.
> 
> *Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to the parks and Downtown Disney?*
> Yes, there is a shuttle. It used to be free, but now there is a charge for it. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom. If you use the ‘Search This Thread’ feature there are several shuttle schedules posted on this thread and the old ones. Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.
> 
> *What is included with the units?*
> A kitchen with full sized appliances, washer/dryer, iron and ironing board, TV and DVD in the living room, TV’s in each bedroom (flat screens only in the newer buildings.)
> 
> The closet of the master bedroom contains a wall safe, which might fit a smaller laptop.
> 
> The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer. Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.
> 
> 
> *Is there daily maid service?*
> No. You can request a cleaning during your stay for a fee, but it is not otherwise provided. You are expected to wash your own towels during your stay. (There are towels provided at the pool for swimming.) There will be instructions in the unit for check out day: you are asked to strip the beds, put all the linens in the bathroom and empty your trash into the hallway chute.
> 
> *Are the pools heated?*
> Yes, except the kiddie pools near the main building have been reported as not being heated.
> 
> *Are there towels at the pool?*
> Yes. Pick up and drop off right at the poolside.
> 
> *Is there Internet and what is the cost?*
> There is now free wifi available in the rooms.
> 
> *How to get wifi at the resort*
> After you check-in you will recieve a small booklet. In there will provide you with the wifi password.
> 
> *Will you have to attend a timeshare tour?*
> No. After you check in, you will be asked to visit another desk to pick up your parking pass. They will ask you some questions which you can choose to answer or not. You will be asked to sign up for a tour. I have declined each trip and never been asked again.
> 
> *How can I buy into Bonnet Creek/Wyndham properties?*
> Check out the tug groups at www.tug2.com. Also, there has been some chatter on this thread about points and fees. Read throughout or check out the random posts on pages 13-16.
> 
> *How to avoid timeshare people *
> I skipped the "Parking Desk" on both trips and never had any problems. Alternatively, go to the timeshare desk they will ask you some questions. Just tell them that your spouse isn't with you and/or mark the lowest income box on their form.
> 
> *Activities *
> There are activities going on everyday at the resort. There should be an activity schedule posted in each building. Also there are kid activities at the Grand's pool at around 12 pm. They get a special treat after the activity at the Grand hotel.
> 
> *Shops/Restaurants/Bars on the resort *
> Starbucks coffee brewers in the main building Deep Blu seafood restaurant in the Grand hotel Bar at the Grand pool Gift shop in the main building and more!
> 
> *Requesting rooms, views, etc. *
> You can request a lot of things at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. You can request tower, view, floor(low, middle, high), etc. They are under no obligation to honor your requests, but it doesn't hurt to ask!


Has anyone booked off ebsy and had success?


----------



## Fsupomgrl

kkayluvsdis said:


> I'm emailing with him now.  Couldn't find a lot of feedback (positive or negative) about him but he's been very prompt and responsive via email so far.   Not having much luck with my dates,  however.  Fingers crossed!


We're you able to book directly and gave confirmation? It said they gave 24 hours?


----------



## Fsupomgrl

Also do you request the building when you book or check in?


----------



## Rigbyfab4

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone knows what to expect from the Tower Six refurb this year?  What do they typically do?

We're booked just post re-opening in early December.  Is there any prescident of refurbishment not completing on time?  It's a thought that's crossed my mind, hopefully a veteran here can put me at ease!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Fsupomgrl said:


> We're you able to book directly and gave confirmation? It said they gave 24 hours?


He is first trying to secure the dates.   It is my understanding that the resort confirmation will come later.  

It sounds like he may have to piece together multiple reservations in order to cover all my dates.   He said it wouldn't be a problem at the resort as long as we're staying in the same room category.   Does this sound right,  everyone?

Also,  he mentioned that WBC takes a $150 refundable security deposit upon check in.   I wasn't aware of this.   Typical? ? 

Thanks again all! !


----------



## limpy

kkayluvsdis said:


> He is first trying to secure the dates.   It is my understanding that the resort confirmation will come later.
> 
> It sounds like he may have to piece together multiple reservations in order to cover all my dates.   He said it wouldn't be a problem at the resort as long as we're staying in the same room category.   Does this sound right,  everyone?
> 
> Also,  he mentioned that WBC takes a $150 refundable security deposit upon check in.   I wasn't aware of this.   Typical? ?
> 
> Thanks again all! !



My Sun-Fri reservation was actually two overlapping reservations that they combined when I checked in.  It wasn't a problem.  And yes, BC places a $150 hold against your credit card that goes away when you check out. No one mentioned this to me, but  I saw it as a pending transaction on my credit card activity.  The charge didn't actually go through on my card.


----------



## Fsupomgrl

Thank you - I'm going to submit our request!  So excited since we have never been to bc!


----------



## Fsupomgrl

Is it going to be warm enough in April to use the pools?


----------



## Fsupomgrl

And will we have time to use the pools etc- we are checking in on Sunday night and gave weekday select passes.


----------



## tina.tina

Fsupomgrl said:


> Is it going to be warm enough in April to use the pools?


We went April 7th a few years ago for a 10 day trip.  Highs were mostly in the 80's and 60's at night.  A couple of days were in the 90's.  That is summer where I live.


----------



## Fsupomgrl

Awesome thank you!


----------



## Fundytrail

Fsupomgrl said:


> Is it going to be warm enough in April to use the pools?



It has been the last few years, but then again we are Canadian and as long as there is no ice in the water we are good to go LOL

This link may help;
http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Florida/florida-temperatures-in-april.php


----------



## southbound

Fundytrail said:


> It has been the last few years, but then again we are Canadian and as long as there is no ice in the water we are good to go LOL
> 
> 
> We used to travel down from Montreal in April when I was a kid, and it was always summer weather!  We've had a brilliant Winter really, but I'm so looking forward to that Florida sunshine.


----------



## limpy

We went in the pools last week on a day when it was in the mid to low 70s.  It was like any outdoor heated pool, a slight shock when you get in but then it was fine.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

April 21-28 2015?  That is a Tuesday to Tuesday, am I missing something? 

On Redweek I am seeing a 2br/2ba for one week - 4/19-4/26 - for $788 or $113 per night...



kkayluvsdis said:


> Thanks for the responses.  I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that I hear something more back today.  Still waiting   Our dates are April 21-28 so didn't think that was considered a "prime" time but every time seems popular for WBC!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

GatorMomInNC said:


> April 21-28 2015?  That is a Tuesday to Tuesday, am I missing something?
> 
> On Redweek I am seeing a 2br/2ba for one week - 4/19-4/26 - for $788 or $113 per night...


It is a Tuesday to Tuesday which may be why I'm having trouble.  I had one company tell me that standard check ins at WBC are on Fridays,  Saturdays or Sundays.   Because of flights being very high with that being a school vacation week here in Mass we had to play around a bit with dates to get flights that weren't insanely priced.   I've never heard of Redweek.  I'll check it out.  Thanks! !


----------



## ShesALovebug

kkayluvsdis said:


> It is a Tuesday to Tuesday which may be why I'm having trouble.  I had one company tell me that standard check ins at WBC are on Fridays,  Saturdays or Sundays.   Because of flights being very high with that being a school vacation week here in Mass we had to play around a bit with dates to get flights that weren't insanely priced.   I've never heard of Redweek.  I'll check it out.  Thanks! !



I'm checking in on a Tuesday and leaving Thursday at the end of April. We booked through Vacation Strategy about a year in advance. We actually originally booked Wednesday to Wednesday, then added a day before and a day after a few months.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

During high season, you must check in or check out on a Fri / Sat / Sun per Wyndham owners website.


----------



## massvacationer

CyndiLooWho said:


> During high season, you must check in or check out on a Fri / Sat / Sun per Wyndham owners website.


weeks 15 through 19  (~4/11 - 5/9)  are "Value" Season at WBC.....so no such restriction for Late April


----------



## Greenfield1984

Quick question - do 2 year olds count towards room occupancy? I'd prefer to rent a 1 bedroom if that's allowed, but I know max room occupancy is 4 and we are 5 (2 adults and 3 children, 7, 4 and 2).  A 1 bedroom would be plenty of room for us and I'd love to save that extra $$ 

Thanks


----------



## Brian Noble

CyndiLooWho said:


> During high season, you must check in or check out on a Fri / Sat / Sun per Wyndham owners website.


True, but you can piece together a connecting reservation by going Tuesday->Friday, and then Friday->Tuesday.  You could also use Saturday as the connecting day.  Bonnet generally won't move you when you do this, but other Wyndham resorts might.


----------



## HeatherC

Greenfield...what are they quoting you for a 1 bedroom?  Reason I ask is that there are many more 2 bedrooms so you may be able to negotiate a 2br for the same price.

As an example, we will be there for 10 nights in April.  We were quoted $849 for a 2br and $1249 for a 3br.  We opted for the three bedroom, but the two bedroom was only $85 a night with all taxes and fees.  Can't imagine a 1 br. would be much less than that.

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## massvacationer

HeatherC said:


> Greenfield...what are they quoting you for a 1 bedroom?  Reason I ask is that there are many more 2 bedrooms so you may be able to negotiate a 2br for the same price.
> 
> As an example, we will be there for 10 nights in April.  We were quoted $849 for a 2br and $1249 for a 3br.  We opted for the three bedroom, but the two bedroom was only $85 a night with all taxes and fees.  Can't imagine a 1 br. would be much less than that.
> 
> Good luck to you!!!


I agree,  I'm a Wyndham owner and booked a few rooms for my family trip for this April.......two bedrooms are the easiest to get and most plentiful....the cost difference should be reltively small ....like  $300 difference for a whole week.....I would just book a two bedroom


----------



## Greenfield1984

massvacationer said:


> I agree,  I'm a Wyndham owner and booked a few rooms for my family trip for this April.......two bedrooms are the easiest to get and most plentiful....the cost difference should be reltively small ....like  $300 difference for a whole week.....I would just book a two bedroom



While I understand $300 may not be a big deal to some, with our growing family, trips are becoming more and more expensive and we are trying to do whatever we can to keep it affordable.  Hence the reason we are willing to cram the 5 of us in a smaller space.  While it may become an issue when the kids are older, as of now, we have no problem all being in a smaller space.  Especially because we just use the rooms to sleep.


----------



## Brian Noble

Unlike Disney, where you can add one under-3, everyone "counts" at WBC.  So, unfortunately, you need at least a 2BR at Bonnet.  You might be able to rent a condo or townhome at Windsor Hills for less if budget is an issue.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Brian Noble said:


> Unlike Disney, where you can add one under-3, everyone "counts" at WBC.  So, unfortunately, you need at least a 2BR at Bonnet.  You might be able to rent a condo or townhome at Windsor Hills for less if budget is an issue.


Darn . Ahh well thanks for the info. And actually Windsor hills was another option we were lookin at


----------



## HeatherC

Greenfield...I totally get what you are saying.  My point is that there are many more two bedrooms available to fill than one bedrooms.  With that being the case, it may not wind up costing you ANY more for a two bedroom.  I would definitely try to negotiate that.  You may be pleasantly surprised to find it is the same price for more space.

Where are you looking to rent?  Try myresortnetwork.com.  We have rented direct from owners there many times with no problems.

Good luck!!


----------



## ibob52

Greenfield1984 said:


> Darn . Ahh well thanks for the info. And actually Windsor hills was another option we were lookin at



*Try ...  VRBO ~ Windsor Hills or Windsor Palms ... the Weekly Rate for a

3 Bedroom Condo appears that it can be had for less than a ... WBC 1 Bedroom. 

I do not have first hand experience ... but that was my *plan B* at one time. *


----------



## Greenfield1984

HeatherC said:


> Greenfield...I totally get what you are saying.  My point is that there are many more two bedrooms available to fill than one bedrooms.  With that being the case, it may not wind up costing you ANY more for a two bedroom.  I would definitely try to negotiate that.  You may be pleasantly surprised to find it is the same price for more space.
> 
> Where are you looking to rent?  Try myresortnetwork.com.  We have rented direct from owners there many times with no problems.
> 
> Good luck!!


Ahh I see what you are saying now.  I'll defiantly look into that and the website.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## haPevraftr

Lol!  I assume the word "definitely" autocorrected to "defiantly" but reading that made me smile.


----------



## Brian Noble

HeatherC said:


> My point is that there are many more two bedrooms available to fill than one bedrooms.  With that being the case, it may not wind up costing you ANY more for a two bedroom.


This seems unlikely.  A Wyndham owner needs to spend more points to book the 2BR than the 1BR.  Availability isn't an issue---it's not like you are renting directly from the hotel where the "cost" of carrying the rooms is already paid.

There is one exception, where a VIP owner can get a "free" upgrade if one exists for a last-minute reservation. But, you can't really count on that.


----------



## HeatherC

Can't count on it, but definitely worth checking.  We have rented many times at Bonnet Creek through owners and the cost to do so between a 1,2 or 3 bedroom was virtually the same.  I am talking within $10 a night difference.  Last year we opted for a larger 3 br. For the same price as a 2br.  so it is entirely possible for the OP to pay the same.


----------



## MMCamp

I just found a 2/2 for $1250 for 10 nights in October.  Is this a reasonable price?


----------



## HeatherC

I think so....that's $125 a night for a 2 bedroom villa.


----------



## Delaney21

We've stayed at WBC a few times, but this i s our first time booking a 4 bedroom Presidential. I've been trying to researching to rooms, but I can't find specific info.  Is a 4 bedroom presidential always a fireworks view or does it depend on where you get placed?


----------



## Spanky

The 4 bedrooms are all located on upper floors. The buildings have a center hall with rooms on both sides so some rooms will not have firework views.


----------



## TheKatie

We are just back from six nights in  a 2 BR Fireworks view in Tower 5.  I would 100% stay at WBC again -- it was really lovely.  (Although interestingly my 15 year old daughter said she preferred the Vistana b/c of the "townhouse" style of the units versus the 'hotel corridor" style of WBC).  We checked in easy peasy and asked if she had something with a 'good view" and she made a phone call and put us on the 10th floor of tower 5 with GORGEOUS views of the Spaceship Earth, Swan and Dolphin, and Downtown Disney.  it was really stunning . I said do we really needa  parking pass?  she said "yes"  - we went to the desk and said very firmly "JUST THE PARKING PasS"  the guy looked at our sheet and saw we were already owners through RCI and said 'okeydokey here you go"  no hard sell at all.  And as many have said you really don't need the parking pass -they never checked it, and a room card gets you through the gate but more often than not the guard just waved us through. Our garden grocer order had arrived and we got it from bell services and were on our way!   The unit was lovely - and building 5 isa great spot as that pool has a lazy river and is next to the tower 4 pool with the pool bar where wehad a surprisingly delicious dinner our first night there.    The river and hot tubs were awesome.  I wanted to walk around the whole resort but we were on the go so much I never had the chance. The weather was a bit cool so we only swam a few times but I enjoyed this sort of secluded hot tub where I sat with y drink and watched the world go by.    The location seriously can't be beat, made it so easy to get to the parks and to resort hop for dinners -- we ate at Olivias at OKW one night and Beaches and Cream one night and Downtown Disney two nights.  parking a the west side was very convenient and then we took the water taxi across to the marketplace.  Even Zipped over to City Walk for dinner at Margaritaville with our niece and her nusband one night.  The ONLY negative I would give WBC is that parking at night is a pain... more often than not we ended up in the garage whcih was not that big a deal but after walking all day in the parks those extra steps felt like insult LOL!  Any questions I can answer i'm happy to -- fire away!


----------



## southbound

TheKatie said:


> We are just back from six nights in  a 2 BR Fireworks view in Tower 5.  I would 100% stay at WBC again -- it was really lovely.  (Although interestingly my 15 year old daughter said she preferred the Vistana b/c of the "townhouse" style of the units versus the 'hotel corridor" style of WBC).  We checked in easy peasy and asked if she had something with a 'good view" and she made a phone call and put us on the 10th floor of tower 5 with GORGEOUS views of the Spaceship Earth, Swan and Dolphin, and Downtown Disney.  it was really stunning . I said do we really needa  parking pass?  she said "yes"  - we went to the desk and said very firmly "JUST THE PARKING PasS"  the guy looked at our sheet and saw we were already owners through RCI and said 'okeydokey here you go"  no hard sell at all.  And as many have said you really don't need the parking pass -they never checked it, and a room card gets you through the gate but more often than not the guard just waved us through. Our garden grocer order had arrived and we got it from bell services and were on our way!   The unit was lovely - and building 5 isa great spot as that pool has a lazy river and is next to the tower 4 pool with the pool bar where wehad a surprisingly delicious dinner our first night there.    The river and hot tubs were awesome.  I wanted to walk around the whole resort but we were on the go so much I never had the chance. The weather was a bit cool so we only swam a few times but I enjoyed this sort of secluded hot tub where I sat with y drink and watched the world go by.    The location seriously can't be beat, made it so easy to get to the parks and to resort hop for dinners -- we ate at Olivias at OKW one night and Beaches and Cream one night and Downtown Disney two nights.  parking a the west side was very convenient and then we took the water taxi across to the marketplace.  Even Zipped over to City Walk for dinner at Margaritaville with our niece and her nusband one night.  The ONLY negative I would give WBC is that parking at night is a pain... more often than not we ended up in the garage whcih was not that big a deal but after walking all day in the parks those extra steps felt like insult LOL!  Any questions I can answer i'm happy to -- fire away!




I was hoping someone could answer some questions about Downtown Disney and any traffic congestion or parking issues there?  I have heard good and bad about that area right now, so current information and times you visited that area would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ToyStoryBo

6 nights for $1000 in June seem reasonable for 2BR??  (That's 167 a night)


----------



## TheKatie

southbound said:


> I was hoping someone could answer some questions about Downtown Disney and any traffic congestion or parking issues there?  I have heard good and bad about that area right now, so current information and times you visited that area would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks a bunch!



Sure! it really wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. We went two nights in a row - followed the signs from Bonnet Creek (literally one right turn one left turn) and then just tried to get as close to the Cirque du Soleil site as possible and we were very successful.  From the car it was a quick walk to the dock nd we took the water taxi across to the marketplace. it was pretty easy peasy!


----------



## mrsap

Hey all! We are going to Disney with friends our first week and they'd like to rent at BC in a 3br. Does anyone have website recommendations where we can find available rentals? I tried the two main ones listed on page one, but no availability for our week. Thank you!


----------



## ibob52

*I think of parking* *in the garage as a plus (while staying in Building 4 or 5) *

*I drop my passengers off at the door of our Building & then proceed to park in the garage.*

*The extra steps to the garage are justified by the car being parked out of the direct sun. *


----------



## CyndiLooWho

southbound said:


> I was hoping someone could answer some questions about Downtown Disney and any traffic congestion or parking issues there?  I have heard good and bad about that area right now, so current information and times you visited that area would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks a bunch!





TheKatie said:


> Sure! it really wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. We went two nights in a row - followed the signs from Bonnet Creek (literally one right turn one left turn) and then just tried to get as close to the Cirque du Soleil site as possible and we were very successful.  From the car it was a quick walk to the dock nd we took the water taxi across to the marketplace. it was pretty easy peasy!




That would be great if traffic is good.  In June 2012, the area from WBC to DTD was a very, very slow crawl.  Excruciating, esp since we were actually going someplace else via that area.  Didn't even try going by there the rest of our stay.


----------



## southbound

CyndiLooWho said:


> That would be great if traffic is good.  In June 2012, the area from WBC to DTD was a very, very slow crawl.  Excruciating, esp since we were actually going someplace else via that area.  Didn't even try going by there the rest of our stay.




We used that corridor to get to a lot of restaurants/shops too, and mostly it was smooth sailing.  My big question is how congested is that area?  We have a dinner scheduled at Planet Hollywood and a reservation for BBB.  I also want to hit EoS our first night, but it will be later (10pm ish) so I think I'm okay for that?


----------



## TheKatie

southbound said:


> We used that corridor to get to a lot of restaurants/shops too, and mostly it was smooth sailing.  My big question is how congested is that area?  We have a dinner scheduled at Planet Hollywood and a reservation for BBB.  I also want to hit EoS our first night, but it will be later (10pm ish) so I think I'm okay for that?



We honestly had NO problem and very little traffic. I imagin on  a busy week in July its a different story, but even though it was busy we didn't have any issues finding a good parking spot


----------



## PMFan

Is BC a fun place for a 13yo boy?  Thanks!


----------



## tjlamphere

TheKatie said:


> We are just back from six nights in  a 2 BR Fireworks view in Tower 5.  I would 100% stay at WBC again -- it was really lovely.  (Although interestingly my 15 year old daughter said she preferred the Vistana b/c of the "townhouse" style of the units versus the 'hotel corridor" style of WBC).  We checked in easy peasy and asked if she had something with a 'good view" and she made a phone call and put us on the 10th floor of tower 5 with GORGEOUS views of the Spaceship Earth, Swan and Dolphin, and Downtown Disney.  it was really stunning . I said do we really needa  parking pass?  she said "yes"  - we went to the desk and said very firmly "JUST THE PARKING PasS"  the guy looked at our sheet and saw we were already owners through RCI and said 'okeydokey here you go"  no hard sell at all.  And as many have said you really don't need the parking pass -they never checked it, and a room card gets you through the gate but more often than not the guard just waved us through. Our garden grocer order had arrived and we got it from bell services and were on our way!   The unit was lovely - and building 5 isa great spot as that pool has a lazy river and is next to the tower 4 pool with the pool bar where wehad a surprisingly delicious dinner our first night there.    The river and hot tubs were awesome.  I wanted to walk around the whole resort but we were on the go so much I never had the chance. The weather was a bit cool so we only swam a few times but I enjoyed this sort of secluded hot tub where I sat with y drink and watched the world go by.    The location seriously can't be beat, made it so easy to get to the parks and to resort hop for dinners -- we ate at Olivias at OKW one night and Beaches and Cream one night and Downtown Disney two nights.  parking a the west side was very convenient and then we took the water taxi across to the marketplace.  Even Zipped over to City Walk for dinner at Margaritaville with our niece and her nusband one night.  The ONLY negative I would give WBC is that parking at night is a pain... more often than not we ended up in the garage whcih was not that big a deal but after walking all day in the parks those extra steps felt like insult LOL!  Any questions I can answer i'm happy to -- fire away!


----------



## tjlamphere

We stayed at WBC from 2/11 - 2/21, in Tower One...we had stayed there in 2012 and liked it, as it was away from the action, but pretty close to the Main Building and the pool over there.  We did go the bar a few times adjacent to Tower 3, La Cocina Bar....the food was good there, they made a great Margarita and the two bartenders were real nice guys.  I even won Trivia there one night as a one man team!!!!  I got 5 draught beers as the prize, and that was like $ 25 or so...I was happy.

Our family loves WBC.  We have been there twice, both times in a 2 BR unit.  We were First Floor this year, and I had wanted a higher floor, but the FF unit worked out GREAT !!  When we brought back groceries, checked in or checked out, not having to monkey with the elevator was nice.  And our porch had lush tropical plants with big leaves, so we got a lot of privacy from the walkway.  I would take that unit again (120) in a heartbeat.

We did stay at Grand Beach 3 times and the 3 bedroom units there are huge, but their pools leave something to be desired..and they are on Rt. 535, so not as close to the parks as WBC.

We hope to be back in 2 years....we love it there.  But coming back home to the frigid, snow blasted Northeast makes me long for the Orlando area.  Even though it was cool when we were there, sure beat the sub zero temps at home!!


----------



## CyndiLooWho

PMFan said:


> Is BC a fun place for a 13yo boy?  Thanks!



We took our boys at 8 and 10, then again at 11 and 13 - they enjoyed it very much both times.  We stayed in the same bldg both times (5, I think?), very close to the second lazy river.  It has a pirate / Spanish Main feel, and the boys ate it up.  We never crossed to the activities on the other side of the lagoon, but I know they had mini-golf and other things the kids would have enjoyed had we not been all parked out both visits.


----------



## Rigbyfab4

southbound said:


> We have a dinner scheduled at Planet Hollywood



I haven't been on site in a few years, but did hear on Len Testa's podcast that Planet Hollywood rated as THE LOWEST restaurant in survey responses for the 2015 edition, by a healthy margin. It might be a personal favorite of your party, but otherwise you might want to consider, well, reconsidering.


----------



## RvingDude

TheKatie said:


> Sure! it really wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. We went two nights in a row - followed the signs from Bonnet Creek (literally one right turn one left turn) and then just tried to get as close to the Cirque du Soleil site as possible and we were very successful.  From the car it was a quick walk to the dock nd we took the water taxi across to the marketplace. it was pretty easy peasy!


Did the Disney Water Taxi cost anything to transport you from Cirque to the Marketplace? I saw online that it was free for Disney lodging guests with their room key, but couldn't find anything for off-site guests like WBC. Thanks!


----------



## TheKatie

RvingDude said:


> Did the Disney Water Taxi cost anything to transport you from Cirque to the Marketplace? I saw online that it was free for Disney lodging guests with their room key, but couldn't find anything for off-site guests like WBC. Thanks!



didn't cost a thing! They have two lines -one for the guests going back to resorts like Saratoga Springs, OKW, POR etc.  and one for people just crossing from one side of DTD to the other -- no one asked if we were onsite guests or not.. very nice little ride too..!


----------



## PMFan

By marketplace do you mean boardwalk ? Sorry only been there once.  Thanks.


----------



## TheKatie

PMFan said:


> By marketplace do you mean boardwalk ? Sorry only been there once. Thanks.



Hey there- no at DTD there is the West Side where Cirque and Bongos and PLanet Hollywood and House of Blues are and theres the Marketplace" side where the World of Disney Store is, Earl of Sandwich, Fultons etc.    you can walk from one to the other but if you'd rather not you can take the water taxi.   The Boardwalk is an entirely different location


----------



## southbound

Rigbyfab4 said:


> I haven't been on site in a few years, but did hear on Len Testa's podcast that Planet Hollywood rated as THE LOWEST restaurant in survey responses for the 2015 edition, by a healthy margin. It might be a personal favorite of your party, but otherwise you might want to consider, well, reconsidering.




We always go back to Planet Hollywood because it's where my husband and I had our first date.  The food doesn't have to be good, it's more for sentimental value that we go back.  Thanks for the response though.


----------



## southbound

TheKatie said:


> We honestly had NO problem and very little traffic. I imagin on  a busy week in July its a different story, but even though it was busy we didn't have any issues finding a good parking spot




I'm hoping the traffic will be okay getting in and out of the parking lots.  I found finding parking not too bad before, just had to walk a little bit further which I'm okay with.  I'd rather have to walk a bit than keep circling trying to find a closer spot.  Thanks for your help... much appreciated!


----------



## kimatigger

Would love some advice on safe options and booking WBC. I know there are a ton of legit people out there. Just would love to use someone that comes recommended from someone with a great experience. Ideally looking for 10 nights but I heart that is like booking 2 reservations. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Spanky

I am a Wyndham owner and have used www.vacationupgrades.com on 2 different trips when I needed more rooms than I had points to rent. They were very reliable and reasonable priced. I highly recommend them to you.


----------



## esbee27

I am headed to WBC for the first time in October and am very excited!  I just booked a 5 night stay in a deluxe two bedroom for October 26 - 31 (Monday - Saturday) for $489 total, including taxes and fees, which is a little under $100 a night.  I got quotes from Vacation Strategies and Tripbound and was able to leverage the lower price from Tripbound to get a better rate from Vacation Strategies, which I preferred to book with due to their more flexible cancellation policy.  Vacation Strategies said they would match any price from a Better Business Bureau competitor, so keep that in mind and get quotes from multiple sources.


----------



## Jen1010

This summer will be our first stay at Bonnet Creek. Our previous visits we stayed onsite. How bad is the shuttle bus at Bonnet Creek? I've read people don't care for it but what is it they don't care for? We are driving to the World and my brother and his family are flying. We'll have a car with enough room for 7 but there are 9 of us so we're trying to figure out our options. Renting a car at $20-30 a day plus parking seems a bit much. I'm wondering if we have 2 people take the shuttle bus (rotating who does it each day) and the rest of us drive. We are park hoppers so that also comes into play. Another option is Uber/Taxi but that ends up being the same amount as a rental car/parking (I think). Any advice you have would be wonderful.


----------



## ibob52

Jen1010 said:


> This summer will be our first stay at Bonnet Creek. Our previous visits we stayed onsite. How bad is the shuttle bus at Bonnet Creek? I've read people don't care for it but what is it they don't care for? We are driving to the World and my brother and his family are flying. We'll have a car with enough room for 7 but there are 9 of us so we're trying to figure out our options. Renting a car at $20-30 a day plus parking seems a bit much. I'm wondering if we have 2 people take the shuttle bus (rotating who does it each day) and the rest of us drive. We are park hoppers so that also comes into play. Another option is Uber/Taxi but that ends up being the same amount as a rental car/parking (I think). Any advice you have would be wonderful.


*
How about using your own car as a shuttle. 

Driver drops off first group and then repeats with second group.*

*You would only pay for parking once and/or (drop offs are not required to pay for parking)

This leaves the option for a (I want to go to a different park day) or if someone wants to take a day off.*

*If it is only 2 people ... the shuttle seems like it would be best.*


----------



## maurene

Jen1010 said:


> This summer will be our first stay at Bonnet Creek. Our previous visits we stayed onsite. How bad is the shuttle bus at Bonnet Creek? I've read people don't care for it but what is it they don't care for? We are driving to the World and my brother and his family are flying. We'll have a car with enough room for 7 but there are 9 of us so we're trying to figure out our options. Renting a car at $20-30 a day plus parking seems a bit much. I'm wondering if we have 2 people take the shuttle bus (rotating who does it each day) and the rest of us drive. We are park hoppers so that also comes into play. Another option is Uber/Taxi but that ends up being the same amount as a rental car/parking (I think). Any advice you have would be wonderful.


 
Might it work for part of your crew to be driven over to DTD where they can get into Disney transportation?  And then the driver can go back to Bonnet Creek to bring the rest of the crew to the park.


----------



## Laurie5013

maurene said:


> Might it work for part of your crew to be driven over to DTD where they can get into Disney transportation?  And then the driver can go back to Bonnet Creek to bring the rest of the crew to the park.



There are no direct buses from DTD to any of the parks.  They could  hop on a resort bus at DTD and eventually make it to the parks, but it would be a lot of trouble.


----------



## esbee27

Jen1010 said:


> This summer will be our first stay at Bonnet Creek. Our previous visits we stayed onsite. How bad is the shuttle bus at Bonnet Creek? I've read people don't care for it but what is it they don't care for? We are driving to the World and my brother and his family are flying. We'll have a car with enough room for 7 but there are 9 of us so we're trying to figure out our options. Renting a car at $20-30 a day plus parking seems a bit much. I'm wondering if we have 2 people take the shuttle bus (rotating who does it each day) and the rest of us drive. We are park hoppers so that also comes into play. Another option is Uber/Taxi but that ends up being the same amount as a rental car/parking (I think). Any advice you have would be wonderful.



I think Uber is definitely a viable option. I haven't used it at Disney yet, but I use it in major metro areas frequently and love it. I just did a quick fare estimator and the price quotes from WBC to MK was $12-$16. And they were experiencing a high volume of requests at the moment I requested the quote, so that price includes what they call "surge pricing" which is higher than customary. Additionally, you can usually snag a promotion if some smartphone users in your group aren't already Uber users and they sign up via your invitation. You should be able to get some credits/free rides out of that, which would help to reduce your costs.


----------



## Spanky

Why not drop off at Disney Hollywood Studio. Where they can catch a direct bus or boat to the other parks. It is very close to WBC. Or use Carribean Beach Resort & catch their bus service. I would not want to do several days in a row - gate guard might wonder why so many trips.


----------



## ibob52

esbee27 said:


> Vacation Strategies, which I preferred to book with due to their more flexible cancellation policy.otes from multiple sources.





*Quote: *Vacation Strategies said they would match any price from a Better Business Bureau competitor, so keep that in mind and get quotes from multiple sources.


----------



## Jen1010

These are great ideas! Thank you. I think we might try a combination of things based on all your input. Maybe Uber a few times, Studios Drop off, Beach Club drop off, shuttle, etc.. I don't mind doing two trips but we are rope drop people so that adds about 40 minutes to the morning.


----------



## GlenR

Does anybody have the current Activities schedule for this month? The one on the website is till Dec-Feb.


----------



## WDW-WOW

Ken and Denise at Vacation Upgrades are awesome! I've used them twice, and I've referred 5 different friends! We've all been super pleased.


----------



## massvacationer

I know this question has been answered before.  We are going to WBC for our second time in April (we are Wyndham points owners, and I have never stayed on site.).  I liked WBC the first time that we went.

Anyway, How does the quality of WBC compare to the various levels of Disney Resorts:  Value, Moderate, Deluxe, DVC ??

Out of curiosity, I just priced a family suite at Art of Animation for the same week that we are going to be at WBC...and the price was $2,500.   The maintenance fees for the unit that I am going to be using at WBC is below that - and I'm getting a lot more space.   Is the quality level   (rooms, amenities, etc.) at WBC on par with the higher end Disney offerings?


----------



## Spanky

The Art of Animation property will have more theme items - nice things to see but less to do. WBC has more pools - no lazy rivers at Disney resort. I have stayed in a little Mermaid room at AofA. The shower area was darling with tile murial on the wall & shower curtain. Rooms are smaller - not as many TVs. I also spent a lot of time in lines waiting for the Disney busses where at WBC I have a car and go when I am Ready. You would have daily maid service at Disney but not as nice a kitchen. Everything is more compact at AofA where you have a full size kitchen at WBC. At AofA you have a food court or you could walk over the bridge to Pops and use their food court. WBC has several restaurants but no food court. I would say if decorations & theme is important then choose AofA. If convenience ( like washer & dryer in your space) and room to spread out is important choose WBC.


----------



## tiggerfied

We're considering WBC but since I don't cook much (especially on vacation!) and we have some in our party who will be remaining back in the room much of the time, I'm wondering about casual dining options.  First of all, is there room service?  And is there a place similar to what they have at a lot of the Disney resorts where you can grab a salad or sandwich, or bagels or ice cream to go?  Some even have a little grill going on? I've searched through this thread but couldn't find this...sorry if it's a repeat! And if we are pretty reliant on these, which tower would be best to stay in? Does each tower have some kind of amenities/services, food/beverage in it?
My other question is what is the advantage of booking a Presidential suite?  I've looked at the pictures at it appears that the decor is different and the Master bathroom is more deluxe.  Anything else? 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## kimatigger

Thanks  for all the replies. I am waiting for one more quote. The best I got for 10 nights 8/22-9/1 2 bedroom deluxe was 1350.00. I think it's a great price.Opinions on price? I was thinking of adding 2 more nights. Should I just stay elsewhere or is it worth the extra 300.00 for 2 nights?


----------



## klcrawford

So excited for out trip this September!  Staying onsite for 2 nights to get the full Disney experience and then 5 nights at WBC.  I'm so excited for the off-site nights! I'm in the process of booking with Ken Price at Vacation upgrades -- any recommendations for units or views that we should try to snap up?  Any other helpful advice?


----------



## Spanky

Tiggerfied: yes there are places to grab a sandwich at WBC. Each condo has a balcony or porch with outside sitting - a lovely place to relax & read for an adult who chooses not to attend the parks - Only offered at the Disney delux hotels.  Presidential suites have a little larger rooms and upgraded appliances. They have granite counter tops but I understand the current upgrading of delux units is putting granite in them.  There is no room service at WBC. Food locations are spread through the property. No vending machines on every floor like a hotel.


----------



## kimatigger

Forgot to ask if they provide towels for you to use in the rooms? (I understand you must wash them yourself) Or do I need to bring them? How much is the cleaning fee?


----------



## ibob52

kimatigger said:


> How much is the cleaning fee?



*I paid $99.00 (May 2013) for a one time housekeeping fee. Which was actually my fee to change suites. 

I wanted to change rooms because I was not thrilled with my first room. 

I considered the fee Quite reasonable because I was able to practically 

handpick the location (Building/Floor Level/View) of my new room. *

*Bell Services was offered for the move (if I had other plans) * *This was done the day after my first check in.*

*The price I originally paid was so low (early May 2013) that paying the extra $99.00 was no problem.*


----------



## SqueakyMouse

kimatigger said:


> Forgot to ask if they provide towels for you to use in the rooms? (I understand you must wash them yourself) Or do I need to bring them? How much is the cleaning fee?



Plenty of wash cloths, hand towels, and bath towels!  They are quite thick and nice.  

You also can collect pool towels.  Location for pool towel collection depends on how busy the resort is.  When we were there in May and the resort was pretty empty, you had to go to the main building and check them out.  When we were there October and the resort was hopping, they had towels at all the main pools, and you did not have to check them out.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Spanky said:


> They have granite counter tops but I understand the current upgrading of delux units is putting granite in them.



We've had 3 recently refurbished 2 BR deluxes over the past year, and they've all had granite counter tops in the kitchen and baths.  Very nice.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

tiggerfied said:


> My other question is what is the advantage of booking a Presidential suite?  I've looked at the pictures at it appears that the decor is different and the Master bathroom is more deluxe.  Anything else?
> Thanks so much!!



More space.  For example, a 2 BR deluxes is from 1180-1257 sq ft; while 2 BR Presidentials are 1250 sq ft. 

BTW, the refurbished deluxes have equally nice bathrooms.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

massvacationer said:


> Anyway, How does the quality of WBC compare to the various levels of Disney Resorts:  Value, Moderate, Deluxe, DVC ??



We have visited 3 times over the past year (and are about to return for a 4th) and have been lucky enough to score recently refurbished rooms each time.  They have been far nicer and much more spacious than anything we've ever had at WDW (and we've stayed just about everywhere over the years!) - definitely nicer than DVC.  What WBC is lacking is the over-the-top theming that the WDW resorts now have.  There is a pirate them, but it's subtle.  Admittedly, my kids are all getting older; and the Disney theming no longer appeals to us as it once did.  Personal preference.  

On a side note, you also have to consider whether you need Disney transportation, Disney-type food courts/restaurants, and daily housekeeping.  Not desired by us, but essential to others.


----------



## Funwith4kids

OK folks.....looking at WBC as a first timer...we usually are in a condo/house down in Kissimmee resorts, but looking at different area this time around.

A few questions...

How crowded is the resort? Assuming most go to the parks everyday, how crowded is the pool(s) as we like to take a couple pool days to relax? 
How does WBC compare to the Sheraton Vistana Villages units and pools? 
Some of the pictures look like the units are dated. Have certain buildings been updated recently?
Recommended places to find out availability and prices?

TIA!


----------



## Upatnoon

SqueakyMouse said:


> More space.  For example, a 2 BR deluxes is from 1180-1257 sq ft; while 2 BR Presidentials are 1250 sq ft.
> 
> BTW, the refurbished deluxes have equally nice bathrooms.


Presidentials have full-size washers and dryers vs. stacked units in deluxe.
Presidentials have stainless appliances.
Presidentials are just a bit more "done." 

It's nice, but would I pay more? No


----------



## Upatnoon

Funwith4kids said:


> OK folks.....looking at WBC as a first timer...we usually are in a condo/house down in Kissimmee resorts, but looking at different area this time around.
> 
> A few questions...
> 
> How crowded is the resort? Assuming most go to the parks everyday, how crowded is the pool(s) as we like to take a couple pool days to relax?
> How does WBC compare to the Sheraton Vistana Villages units and pools?
> Some of the pictures look like the units are dated. Have certain buildings been updated recently?
> Recommended places to find out availability and prices?
> 
> TIA!


We've been there more than a dozen times and there have never been big crowds that made us uncomfortable. Some times are busier than others, of course. Many people take pool days at Bonnet Creek because of the nice facilities.
All the rooms have been updated.
I recommend ebay as an easy place to start to get a feel for the prices. Tons of reservations to look at on there and you can see sales history in the sold listings. There are a few sellers mentioned on here quite a bit, like Vacation upgrades and Vacation Strategy. There is no one perfect place to get a deal, you have to shop around.


----------



## Portugal1000

massvacationer said:


> I know this question has been answered before.  We are going to WBC for our second time in April (we are Wyndham points owners, and I have never stayed on site.).  I liked WBC the first time that we went.
> 
> Anyway, How does the quality of WBC compare to the various levels of Disney Resorts:  Value, Moderate, Deluxe, DVC ??
> 
> Out of curiosity, I just priced a family suite at Art of Animation for the same week that we are going to be at WBC...and the price was $2,500.   The maintenance fees for the unit that I am going to be using at WBC is below that - and I'm getting a lot more space.   Is the quality level   (rooms, amenities, etc.) at WBC on par with the higher end Disney offerings?



I have stayed at SSR three times in a one bedroom and I would say that BC is definitely on par with the Disney resorts. Obviously looks very different from the outside as high rise but I think the rooms are far superior at BC. I loved SSR but didn't like the fact that you couldn't really walk to every pool, at BC you can wander round the whole lake and pool hop (we love that). While the rooms at SSR are very nice, a one bed their is about three times the price of a 2 bed at BC so no contest really. Also the balconies at BC are huge in comparison. BC doesn't feel as Disney of course but we like that. I also think the pools are less crowded at BC but that might just be because there are more of them.

For me, I would never consider Disney unless it was cheaper than BC and the room was atleast as big.


----------



## tiggerfied

Does anyone know if there is a way to rent points/make reservations with some sort of cancellation policy even if it's just to use the points at a later time?


----------



## Funwith4kids

Upatnoon said:


> We've been there more than a dozen times and there have never been big crowds that made us uncomfortable. Some times are busier than others, of course. Many people take pool days at Bonnet Creek because of the nice facilities.
> All the rooms have been updated.
> I recommend ebay as an easy place to start to get a feel for the prices. Tons of reservations to look at on there and you can see sales history in the sold listings. There are a few sellers mentioned on here quite a bit, like Vacation upgrades and Vacation Strategy. There is no one perfect place to get a deal, you have to shop around.



Thanks for the response.

What are recommended buildings for teenagers (swimming, water slide, lazy river) and for adults (bar!)?

Any feedback on the quality of the rooms (carpet, furniture, etc..)? Some of the pics look pretty dated.

How does WBC compare to the Sheraton Vistana Villages?

Thanks.


----------



## ibob52

Funwith4kids said:


> What are recommended buildings for teenagers (swimming, water slide, lazy river) and for adults (bar!)?



*Buildings ... 4-5-6  ... IIRC (exception no large water slide)*


----------



## Brian Noble

Funwith4kids said:


> What are recommended buildings for teenagers (swimming, water slide, lazy river) and for adults (bar!)?
> 
> Any feedback on the quality of the rooms (carpet, furniture, etc..)? Some of the pics look pretty dated.



Nothing is too far from anything else; it's a compact resort. They are just finishing a resort-wide refurbishment; we were in Building 2 (one of the earlier in the refurb cycle) a few months ago and it was in good shape.


----------



## Spanky

Vistana is very spread out with 2 story buildings. Bonnet Creek is high rise buildings around a small lake. All pools are an easy walk. The lake is the center of the circle. The next loop are the pools, playgrounds, cook out area followed by the high rise buildings. The parking is on the outer edge of the circle.


----------



## kimatigger

Woohoo! Just booked my 10 nights late August through Vacation Starategy. Love their cancellation policy and response time and service so far has been fabulous.


----------



## ibob52

kimatigger said:


> Woohoo! Just booked my 10 nights late August through Vacation Starategy. Love their cancellation policy and response time and service so far has been fabulous.


----------



## DavisVacationer

Does anyone know how the room assignments are done here? We stayed at WBC back in November, and loved it! We're actually heading back in May for another week. But this time I REALLY want a view of Epcot. I know you can see Spaceship Earth from some balcolnies. How does WBC determine where guests stay? I tried asking prior to our first stay and they siad they did away with the "asking for a fireworks view room" policy. They stuck us in the large Tower 6, facing DTD (I guess).


----------



## Upatnoon

DavisVacationer said:


> Does anyone know how the room assignments are done here? We stayed at WBC back in November, and loved it! We're actually heading back in May for another week. But this time I REALLY want a view of Epcot. I know you can see Spaceship Earth from some balcolnies. How does WBC determine where guests stay? I tried asking prior to our first stay and they siad they did away with the "asking for a fireworks view room" policy. They stuck us in the large Tower 6, facing DTD (I guess).



The room assignments are done randomly. Some VIP owners can request a certain room, but that doesn't apply to renters and the benefits don't transfer.

Unlike Disney resorts, which charge extra for anything that anyone would possibly request, there is no such thing at Bonnet Creek. Bonnet Creek also cracked down room requests because of all the people calling ahead for Epcot and fireworks views.

I'm sure if Wyndham could do it over, they'd charge a bundle more points for those Epcot view rooms -- but they didn't.

You can ask politely when you check in and see what happens.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

We are staying in a 2 bedroom for the first time in June. Can someone tell me the best building to request when we check in, or if there is a way to request it before you get there? I am taking my 20 month old grandson so I would like to be close to the new zero entry Pirate pool.


----------



## Brian Noble

wdwmom0f3 said:


> if there is a way to request it before you get there?


They don't take requests in advance.


----------



## DavisVacationer

Upatnoon said:


> The room assignments are done randomly. Some VIP owners can request a certain room, but that doesn't apply to renters and the benefits don't transfer.
> 
> Unlike Disney resorts, which charge extra for anything that anyone would possibly request, there is no such thing at Bonnet Creek. Bonnet Creek also cracked down room requests because of all the people calling ahead for Epcot and fireworks views.
> 
> I'm sure if Wyndham could do it over, they'd charge a bundle more points for those Epcot view rooms -- but they didn't.
> 
> You can ask politely when you check in and see what happens.


Great. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## massvacationer

wdwmom0f3 said:


> We are staying in a 2 bedroom for the first time in June. Can someone tell me the best building to request when we check in, or if there is a way to request it before you get there? I am taking my 20 month old grandson so I would like to be close to the new zero entry Pirate pool.


The pirate pool is by building 6.....so nicely request 6.......


----------



## DisnyDee

We are looking at staying here this year. Do you hear your neighbors?  Either above/ below or next door?

I have a son with autism and he stims by running back and forth all the time.  I'm wondering if I should ask them to put us in a first floor room. 

Thanks!


----------



## TheKatie

We asked really nicely for a high floor with a view and smiled really big and she gave us 10th floor with views of Epcot, the Swan and Dolphin and Downtown Disney


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

DisnyDee said:


> We are looking at staying here this year. Do you hear your neighbors?  Either above/ below or next door?
> 
> I have a son with autism and he stims by running back and forth all the time.  I'm wondering if I should ask them to put us in a first floor room.
> 
> Thanks!



You can hear the movement of your upper neighbors from time to time...chairs scraping the floor and such.  I have a feeling that if you explained to them the reason behind your request, you would have no issues getting it.  WBC is a wonderful resort, I hope your son gets to enjoy all it offers!


----------



## pmdeve

Are there any pet friendly units at BC?


----------



## HeatherC

No, unfortunately, they do not allow pets.


----------



## FLCyndi

I didn't realize there are certain check in days.  Can I do a Wednesday to Wednesday?


----------



## CyndiLooWho

If you are going during prime season (most of the summer) you would have to book a split stay - W-Su & Su - W (Or W-Sa & Sa-W).  During prime season, you can book 7, 4 or 3 night stays, but you have to start on F-Sa-Su.  So to get W-W, you need to book a 4 night and a 3 night back to back.

If it is not prime season, you can book W-W.


----------



## Lupeix

Does anyone know which kind of cable TV there is in the units? We are staying at a 2bedroom presidential April 25-May5th and my husband"has to watch" a boxing match on May 2nd. 
Is there any kind of sportsbar nearby?
thanks


----------



## carlbarry

There is a bar, I believe a sports bar (at least hey had a bunch of TVs when I was there, all tuned to sports) at the Wyndham Grand, which is smack dab in the middle of the Bonnet Creek buildings.  Whether they show pay per views there I doubt, due to licensing costs--which I'm sure Wyndham wouldn't pay.


----------



## Spanky

*ESPN *is located at the boardwalk - a short drive from WBC


----------



## DisnyDee

ash-n-brensmom said:


> You can hear the movement of your upper neighbors from time to time...chairs scraping the floor and such.  I have a feeling that if you explained to them the reason behind your request, you would have no issues getting it.  WBC is a wonderful resort, I hope your son gets to enjoy all it offers!



Thank you very much!


----------



## froggygal1301

All of the stroller rental sites have two options for delivery to BC. One simply is WBC and the other is WBC tower six. Is there a better one to choose? Any idea where it will go if I choose the one that just says BC?


----------



## AC7179

We just chose BC and it went to the front lobby area where you check in.  We were in building one, so it was more convenient than having to pick it up in building six.


----------



## mrsap

Hey everyone! I am rejoining this thread! We are staying at WBC for the second time, as we  booked a 3 br. presidential suite  for half of our upcoming trip!! Very excited to stay at WBC again and looking forward to all the planning with everyone!!


----------



## massvacationer

Question about Current room conditions at Tower Six:

I know Tower 6 is going down for rehab around September of this year.

How are the rooms now?  Are they in good condition or really worn?

I'd kind of like to request tower 6, when we check-in in April, but if the rooms are really worn, I won't.

We have a couple of Deluxe ( regular - non presidential) units reserved, and I know the first ten floors (or so) are non-presidential units.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## HeatherC

Great question MassVacationer.  I am interested as well.  Also...anyone know what the most recently renovated towers were? 

We will be there in a month!!  Can't wait!!,


----------



## WriterGina

So excited for our first stay at Bonnet Creek in April! We got a 2BR deluxe for 8 nights through the wonderful Ken and Denise Price of Vacation Upgrades, and are paying $120 a night all in--can't beat it! This will be our fourth Disney trip as a family, but our first staying "off property." We were at Saratoga Springs when my oldest was a toddler, at Bay Lake Towers when our oldest two were 4 and 2, and at Wilderness Lodge villas when the kids were 6, 4, and 2. Looking forward to my first Disney trip since my mid-20s that will involve NO kids in diapers! They are now 9, 7, and almost 5.

So it sounds like buildings 4, 5, and 6 are the ones to ask for upon check-in if you have kids in this age range--is that right? I'm debating whether or not to pay the extra $99 for cleaning service. If it were just me and my husband I wouldn't, but keeping up with kids' chaos can be hectic. If you've used it, do you think it was worth it?


----------



## lisski76

WriterGina said:


> So excited for our first stay at Bonnet Creek in April! We got a 2BR deluxe for 8 nights through the wonderful Ken and Denise Price of Vacation Upgrades, and are paying $120 a night all in--can't beat it! This will be our fourth Disney trip as a family, but our first staying "off property." We were at Saratoga Springs when my oldest was a toddler, at Bay Lake Towers when our oldest two were 4 and 2, and at Wilderness Lodge villas when the kids were 6, 4, and 2. Looking forward to my first Disney trip since my mid-20s that will involve NO kids in diapers! They are now 9, 7, and almost 5.
> 
> So it sounds like buildings 4, 5, and 6 are the ones to ask for upon check-in if you have kids in this age range--is that right? I'm debating whether or not to pay the extra $99 for cleaning service. If it were just me and my husband I wouldn't, but keeping up with kids' chaos can be hectic. If you've used it, do you think it was worth it?




Building 3 is good too.  Building 3 has a pool with water slide, hot tub and a kids splash pool.  Also has a bar for the grown ups


----------



## WriterGina

Bar for the grown ups is totally key! Thanks!


----------



## Portugal1000

WriterGina said:


> So excited for our first stay at Bonnet Creek in April! We got a 2BR deluxe for 8 nights through the wonderful Ken and Denise Price of Vacation Upgrades, and are paying $120 a night all in--can't beat it! This will be our fourth Disney trip as a family, but our first staying "off property." We were at Saratoga Springs when my oldest was a toddler, at Bay Lake Towers when our oldest two were 4 and 2, and at Wilderness Lodge villas when the kids were 6, 4, and 2. Looking forward to my first Disney trip since my mid-20s that will involve NO kids in diapers! They are now 9, 7, and almost 5.
> 
> So it sounds like buildings 4, 5, and 6 are the ones to ask for upon check-in if you have kids in this age range--is that right? I'm debating whether or not to pay the extra $99 for cleaning service. If it were just me and my husband I wouldn't, but keeping up with kids' chaos can be hectic. If you've used it, do you think it was worth it?



We have stayed in main building , building 4 and building 6. Our favourite is building 4 as we love their pool and right by main pool also. Anywhere on that side of lake will be great.
We are going in August for 21 nights. Our 7th trip booked with Ken and Denise. We were in 4 last year and our room looked brand new. Mind you it was room 666 so maybe we were the first ones brave enough to stay in it! Didn't hear a single sound from anywhere the whole time we were there.


----------



## Southerncal24

We are going next week and are looking forward to it. I have read through some of the comments and learned that they don't really take requests, right? Can we ask upon check-in and hope for the best? That being said, are the renovated buildings very hard to get?


----------



## mrsap

kimatigger said:


> Woohoo! Just booked my 10 nights late August through Vacation Starategy. Love their cancellation policy and response time and service so far has been fabulous.



Vacation Strategy is AMAZING!!! They never gave up on me!!! I've never even used them before and they treated me like an old friend. I highly recommend Mandy as well... so sweet, thorough and she'll answer each and every question you have. Very happy with my experience so far!! Would definitely use them again!!!


----------



## Laurie5013

Southerncal24 said:


> We are going next week and are looking forward to it. I have read through some of the comments and learned that they don't really take requests, right? Can we ask upon check-in and hope for the best? That being said, are the renovated buildings very hard to get?



All of the building, except for 6, have been renovated, so getting into a renovated one will be easy.  They don't take requests, but be really nice and ask anyway, you never know!  Enjoy your stay, we're going in April, I can't wait!


----------



## WriterGina

We'll be arriving late-ish on a Friday night--flight gets in at 8:40 pm. Anything we should know about checking in around 9:30-10 pm?


----------



## Southerncal24

Laurie5013 said:


> All of the building, except for 6, have been renovated, so getting into a renovated one will be easy.  They don't take requests, but be really nice and ask anyway, you never know!  Enjoy your stay, we're going in April, I can't wait!



Thank you! You too.


----------



## Brian Noble

Southerncal24 said:


> We are going next week and are looking forward to it. I have read through some of the comments and learned that they don't really take requests, right? Can we ask upon check-in and hope for the best? That being said, are the renovated buildings very hard to get?


As mentioned, all of the buildings except #6 have been renovated, and that one is the newest and still in decent shape. The resort is compact enough that nothing is particularly far from anything else.  While you can ask to be in a specific building, it won't really matter if you end up elsewhere, unless you have one or more people in your party with mobility issues.


----------



## Dis5150

So excited! Was able to get registered for the Wine&Dine Half Marathon in November for DD25 and I! I booked our BC room months ago, on the hope we would get in! Now, to train....


----------



## Lupeix

I hear someone mention a $99 cleaning fee. Is that a one time cleaning? or for your whole stay. I really wanted to schedule a cleaning mid stay, but 99 is steep!


----------



## Fundytrail

Lupeix said:


> I hear someone mention a $99 cleaning fee. Is that a one time cleaning? or for your whole stay. I really wanted to schedule a cleaning mid stay, but 99 is steep!



On day 7 of our stays in the past two years we have received a complimentary cleaning, we normally stay 14 nights.


----------



## klcrawford

Can anyone tell me approximately how long it will take us to get from WBC to the Magic Kingdom front gates? I'd like to be there for rope drop and just need to know how much time to allot to the drive and walk in. Thanks!


----------



## mrsmick4

froggygal1301 said:


> All of the stroller rental sites have two options for delivery to BC. One simply is WBC and the other is WBC tower six. Is there a better one to choose? Any idea where it will go if I choose the one that just says BC?


Same for us..we chose BC and it went to the front lobby. It was closer for us than building 6.


----------



## mrsmick4

Portugal1000 said:


> We have stayed in main building , building 4 and building 6. Our favourite is building 4 as we love their pool and right by main pool also. Anywhere on that side of lake will be great.
> We are going in August for 21 nights. Our 7th trip booked with Ken and Denise. We were in 4 last year and our room looked brand new. Mind you it was room 666 so maybe we were the first ones brave enough to stay in it! Didn't hear a single sound from anywhere the whole time we were there.


We have only stayed at Bonnet Creek once in building 4 and it was great. Also booked through Ken and Denise. Pleasure working with. This is by far my favorite timeshare in Orlando!


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Lupeix said:


> I hear someone mention a $99 cleaning fee. Is that a one time cleaning? or for your whole stay. I really wanted to schedule a cleaning mid stay, but 99 is steep!



We have never paid a cleaning fee at any Wyndham resort, and we stay for a week almost every year for the last six years, including two previous stays at WBC.  We do our own towels in the washer/dryer in the room at least once during our stay.  We have no real need for a mid-week cleaning.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

What are the deluxes in building 6 like?  We have stayed only in renovated rooms.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

We have never had housekeeping at WBC.  That's one of my pet peeves about staying on-site.  No matter what time we return to our rooms, housekeeping is in them.  Ugh!  The odds of this happening must be slim, but it always seems to happen.  Anyway, we've never needed housekeeping at WBC.  There's so much room to store things, that we don't have any trouble keeping things neat.  This helps immensely with keeping things clean, too.  The coverings on the bed are super easy to sling up on them.  Even my teenagers can handle this, and that's saying something!  Last trip, I took canisters of Clorox wipes to keep in the kitchen and bathrooms.  This more than took care of keeping those areas feeling clean.  There's a manual sweeper in the living room closet.  My 12 yo loves the novelty of it.  Go figure!  She wouldn't push a broom or vacuum at home!  It does a fine job of getting up the little bits on the floor.


----------



## Lupeix

My house doesn't survive without at least weekly full 3 hours cleaning by a team of 2-3 people from a cleaning company, in order to be to my standards it requires a second shorter weekly visit and nightly kitchen cleanup/sweeping, it drives me nuts! I am sure I have the messiest DH and DS around. There's always mess on the floor after a meal, you would think a group of teenage boys just finished eating with their hands and don't even get me started with the bathrooms. I am afraid we won't survive at WBC for more than 4 days and I refuse to clean on vacation while 20 weeks pregnant. I will do laundry, but not cleaning. Will love to know what the housekeeping fee is, I am pretty sure I will need to pay it at least once (we are staying 10 nights)


----------



## ibob52

Lupeix said:


> (we are staying 10 nights)



*IIRC ... there is a (one time) housekeeping included (no extra fee) after the 7th night. 

This applies only ... for visits of more than one week. *


----------



## pbarager

Does anybody know what buildings have the 2 bedroom presidential suites in?


----------



## Laurie5013

Lupeix said:


> My house doesn't survive without at least weekly full 3 hours cleaning by a team of 2-3 people from a cleaning company, in order to be to my standards it requires a second shorter weekly visit and nightly kitchen cleanup/sweeping, it drives me nuts! I am sure I have the messiest DH and DS around. There's always mess on the floor after a meal, you would think a group of teenage boys just finished eating with their hands and don't even get me started with the bathrooms. I am afraid we won't survive at WBC for more than 4 days and I refuse to clean on vacation while 20 weeks pregnant. I will do laundry, but not cleaning. Will love to know what the housekeeping fee is, I am pretty sure I will need to pay it at least once (we are staying 10 nights)



From what I understand, you pay $99 every week you stay for cleaning, this fee s included in your quoted price, it is NOT an additional fee.  I assume if you are staying 10 days, on your 7th day a housekeeper will come clean.  Hopefully this will be enough for you, considering that you will most likely be spending most of your time at the park?  If you want housekeeping to come more often, I believe you can request it for an additional $99 fee.  Maybe someone who has stayed longer than a week can confirm this for you.


----------



## Upatnoon

pbarager said:


> Does anybody know what buildings have the 2 bedroom presidential suites in?


1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are ONLY located in Tower 6.

4 bedroom presidentials are located in all the towers.


----------



## KDsmommy

We are set to arrive at WBC on Friday (YAY!!!) and are staying in 2br deluxe. We're traveling with another family who's in a 1br deluxe. I called yesterday to request our units to be close together and they noted the request but of course cannot guarantee anything. Is it likely that we'll get units close together? I also asked about a crib (we have a 6 month old) and was told I don't need to request ahead of time and that there are plenty of cribs. Has anyone ever arrived and found that they were out of cribs, or is that something I don't need to worry about?


----------



## Upatnoon

KDsmommy said:


> We are set to arrive at WBC on Friday (YAY!!!) and are staying in 2br deluxe. We're traveling with another family who's in a 1br deluxe. I called yesterday to request our units to be close together and they noted the request but of course cannot guarantee anything. Is it likely that we'll get units close together? I also asked about a crib (we have a 6 month old) and was told I don't need to request ahead of time and that there are plenty of cribs. Has anyone ever arrived and found that they were out of cribs, or is that something I don't need to worry about?


There are six towers and a hotel they can get pack'n'plays from. I would not worry at all about that. Remember, these resorts are catering to families.

As for your request, good luck! The resort is compact, so even if you don't get the same building, its not  big deal.


----------



## webcreatrix

Portugal1000 said:


> We have stayed in main building , building 4 and building 6. Our favourite is building 4 as we love their pool and right by main pool also. Anywhere on that side of lake will be great.
> We are going in August for 21 nights. Our 7th trip booked with Ken and Denise. We were in 4 last year and our room looked brand new. Mind you it was room 666 so maybe we were the first ones brave enough to stay in it! Didn't hear a single sound from anywhere the whole time we were there.



We stayed in 666 in 2012, I think. It was looking a little worn then, so someone has stayed there!


----------



## Brian Noble

Lupeix said:


> My house doesn't survive without at least weekly full 3 hours cleaning by a team of 2-3 people from a cleaning company, in order to be to my standards it requires a second shorter weekly visit and nightly kitchen cleanup/sweeping, it drives me nuts! I am sure I have the messiest DH and DS around. There's always mess on the floor after a meal, you would think a group of teenage boys just finished eating with their hands and don't even get me started with the bathrooms. I am afraid we won't survive at WBC for more than 4 days and I refuse to clean on vacation while 20 weeks pregnant. I will do laundry, but not cleaning. Will love to know what the housekeeping fee is, I am pretty sure I will need to pay it at least once (we are staying 10 nights)



In the future, based on what you've written here, I'd recommend you not stay at timeshare resorts with limited scheduled cleaning.  You'll be much happier somewhere with daily service.  As for the cost of scheduling an extra cleaning---or if it is even possible---call the resort.  I'm sure they can tell you. 407-238-3500


----------



## Lupeix

Brian Noble said:


> In the future, based on what you've written here, I'd recommend you not stay at timeshare resorts with limited scheduled cleaning.  You'll be much happier somewhere with daily service.  As for the cost of scheduling an extra cleaning---or if it is even possible---call the resort.  I'm sure they can tell you. 407-238-3500



I just heard back, we have a full cleaning included on our 7th day, the cost of scheduling another one earlier is 99. Still deciding whether to schedule one in day 4, I can decide when I check in. Either way, based on how much we are saving compared to staying onsite, even if I end up paying the extra 99 is still worth it to stay at WBC and getting the extra space and amenities.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Some of you may be disappointed by this:  We spent 10 days at WBC last May/June.  Our cleaning after the first week consisted of the maids putting clean sheets on the beds and checking on our towels.  I had just washed the towels and rehung them, so they did nothing.  Admittedly, everything was straight and clean, so nothing much really needed to be done. I will say this for the housekeeping staff at WBC, they do an amazing job of really cleaning rooms and doing it super fast when guests check-out.  You ought to see the state some of the units are left in when people leave!  I was truly shocked!!!  When we've checked in, our rooms have been impeccably clean and fresh-smelling.  Additionally, the housekeeping staff has always been very friendly and helpful.


----------



## ibob52

*I am very much interested in finding out ... *

*Are there any other - WBC Timeshare Rental parties* - *that offer a Cancellation Policy*?

*I have found that Vacation Stategy is the only - WBC Timeshare Rental Company - 

that offers a Cancel Policy.*

*Suggestion to get Cancellation Insurance ~ Does Not Apply*
(as it would be a non medical reason for cancellation)

*Any info would be appreciated. *

I have stayed at WBC twice ... once was last minute and the other time was thru Vacation Strategy.


----------



## Rigbyfab4

Vacation Upgrades has I believe a pretty favorable cancellation policy. I'd check them out too.


----------



## Southerncal24

Does anyone know if the pillows at WBC are all feather pillows? 2 of us are allergic and we need foam pillows. We are flying, so bringing them with us is not an option.


----------



## Brian Noble

Southerncal24 said:


> Does anyone know if the pillows at WBC are all feather pillows? 2 of us are allergic and we need foam pillows. We are flying, so bringing them with us is not an option.


Call the resort and ask: 407-238-3500


----------



## massvacationer

Southerncal24 said:


> Does anyone know if the pillows at WBC are all feather pillows? 2 of us are allergic and we need foam pillows. We are flying, so bringing them with us is not an option.


The standard wyndham pillow is definitely foam, a lot of people really like them.  But, I agree that a call to the resort will get you the answer.


----------



## ibob52

Rigbyfab4 said:


> Vacation Upgrades has I believe a pretty favorable cancellation policy. I'd check them out too.



*Thank you ... I just received a email from Vacation Upgrades confirming their Cancellation Policy.*


----------



## Southerncal24

Thanks for the replies. I will do that.


----------



## splashmt

Only going for 4 nights, with rental car.  If we say "No, we don't have a car with us."... Can we get away with not having a parking pass on our car in/out for a few days... or are they strict with it like Disney resorts?  Thanks.


----------



## splashmt

Garden Grocer question... if they deliver after we check in, will they bring food up to room?  if they deliver before we check in, does bell services bring up the food-- and does that take forever?? thanks so much!!


----------



## Spanky

You do not need the parking pass. Just skip that area when you check in. Your room key gets you in the guard gate at night.


----------



## maurene

Does anyone know we can use the pools and grounds prior to check-in time?  I'm assuming its pretty unlikely that we'll actually be able to get our room early -- on a Saturday in early April.  But could we swim in the pool while waiting?  Are there adequate facilities (like bathrooms) near the pools that we could change clothes in?  We've never been to WBC before.  Thanks!


----------



## lisski76

maurene said:


> Does anyone know we can use the pools and grounds prior to check-in time?  I'm assuming its pretty unlikely that we'll actually be able to get our room early -- on a Saturday in early April.  But could we swim in the pool while waiting?  Are there adequate facilities (like bathrooms) near the pools that we could change clothes in?  We've never been to WBC before.  Thanks!



Yes you can use the pool.  The main building will store any luggage you may have and the pool at the main building does have restrooms with showers.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Heading over to bonnet creek now to see if I can get an early check-in for our room tonight.  Any suggestions for great three bedroom two bathroom? Any particular building have better three bedrooms?


----------



## splashmt

Spanky said:


> You do not need the parking pass. Just skip that area when you check in. Your room key gets you in the guard gate at night.



Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Laurie5013

GatorMomInNC said:


> Heading over to bonnet creek now to see if I can get an early check-in for our room tonight.  Any suggestions for great three bedroom two bathroom? Any particular building have better three bedrooms?



Were you able to check in early?  What building did you get and how do you like it?


----------



## paqutte25

Asking the experts here....going down in a week for our first stay. We have a two bedroom with two rental cars....are we allowed two parking passes?   Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

paqutte25 said:


> Asking the experts here....going down in a week for our first stay. We have a two bedroom with two rental cars....are we allowed two parking passes?   Thanks


Yes. You don't really need a parking pass, a room key will let you in. The only advantage of having a parking pass it that the guard will open the gate for you. The other advantage is that if there is a problem with your car -- for example, they need you to move it for some reason -- they know who it belongs to.


----------



## southbound

Does anybody know if you can order pay per view events at WBC?  We're down there during the Mayweather / Pacquiao fight, and my husband doesn't want to miss it.   If not, any idea where he can watch it that's close by?  TIA


----------



## wdwmom0f3

How easy is it to grill out there? My husband is wanting to grill some steaks out one night and I am wondering if there are several grills available or will he have to hunt for one. Another question, would you even do this? Are they clean?


----------



## Upatnoon

wdwmom0f3 said:


> How easy is it to grill out there? My husband is wanting to grill some steaks out one night and I am wondering if there are several grills available or will he have to hunt for one. Another question, would you even do this? Are they clean?


There are lots of grills available and lots of people are out grilling -- but not so many people grilling that you will have trouble finding a free one. 

I can't attest to you clean they are, but they must be OK since lots of people are using them.

We were just there last week, and the smells of people grilling is heavenly around dinner time!

Also, you can borrow grilling tools from the recreation desk.


----------



## Fundytrail

wdwmom0f3 said:


> How easy is it to grill out there? My husband is wanting to grill some steaks out one night and I am wondering if there are several grills available or will he have to hunt for one. Another question, would you even do this? Are they clean?


Grills are cleaned each morning by staff and we have found for the most part they are clean at dinner time, but we have found that after 5 PM they are busy and have had to travel around to find one free.


----------



## acfbob

Just read that Tower 6 is the only tower that has 1 bedroom presidential units and also that Tower 6 is the only tower that has not been renovated. We are heading down in a month and have a one bedroom presidential booked. Can anyone let me know if Tower 6 is in great need of refurbishment? If it is I may change to a non presidential room and hope to get in a refurbished are.


----------



## Spanky

We were there Sept of 2014 and I could not see what needed to be refurbished. Everything was in excellent order in the unit we stayed presidential. Love building 6 and the ability to reach your car in the parking garage without going outside. A big help with the FL showers.


----------



## Upatnoon

acfbob said:


> Just read that Tower 6 is the only tower that has 1 bedroom presidential units and also that Tower 6 is the only tower that has not been renovated. We are heading down in a month and have a one bedroom presidential booked. Can anyone let me know if Tower 6 is in great need of refurbishment? If it is I may change to a non presidential room and hope to get in a refurbished are.



We were there last week. Tower 6 doesn't look like it needs to be updated at all. Not sure what they are going to refurbish.


----------



## ibob52

acfbob said:


> Can anyone let me know if Tower 6 is in great need of refurbishment?



*IIRC ... Tower 6 was completed and opened for timeshare stays ...  approximately 4 years ago.*


----------



## Rigbyfab4

acfbob said:


> Just read that Tower 6 is the only tower that has 1 bedroom presidential units and also that Tower 6 is the only tower that has not been renovated. We are heading down in a month and have a one bedroom presidential booked. Can anyone let me know if Tower 6 is in great need of refurbishment? If it is I may change to a non presidential room and hope to get in a refurbished are.


I hear tower six refurb is basically paint and soft furnishings, all reports I've seen are that it's still in overall good condition.


----------



## acfbob

Thank you for all the responses. Puts my mind at ease.


----------



## massvacationer

Rigbyfab4 said:


> I hear tower six refurb is basically paint and soft furnishings, all reports I've seen are that it's still in overall good condition.



Thanks for the info!

We stayed in Tower six about three years ago, when tower six was about one-year old.  We had a non-presidential 3 Bedroom.  We really liked tower six and the pirate pool.  

We are staying at WBC, again,  in about three weeks and I was wondering what tower to try for.  I was thinking of asking for tower four or five - to try to get something recently renovated and be near the pools on that side of the resort.

Maybe, I should ask for tower six,  if the units are still in good shape?


----------



## gunderda

We will be staying there mid-June and will have a rental car. I finally convinced my dad that we should NOT use the shuttles to get to Disney.  But looking at the map I see that BC is very close to Epcot.  Would it be stupid to park at Epcot and travel to MK that way if we don't plan to visit Epcot that day?


----------



## Upatnoon

gunderda said:


> We will be staying there mid-June and will have a rental car. I finally convinced my dad that we should NOT use the shuttles to get to Disney.  But looking at the map I see that BC is very close to Epcot.  Would it be stupid to park at Epcot and travel to MK that way if we don't plan to visit Epcot that day?



This would likely take double the time of just going to the MK lot.

You are close to the back of Epcot, not the front where the parking lot is. Driving time to both lots is pretty similar. You would then have to ride the monorail to the TTC and change to the MK monorail, taking more time.


----------



## gunderda

Upatnoon said:


> This would likely take double the time of just going to the MK lot.
> 
> You are close to the back of Epcot, not the front where the parking lot is. Driving time to both lots is pretty similar. You would then have to ride the monorail to the TTC and change to the MK monorail, taking more time.



Thanks!  I kinda figured it might take longer but thought I would ask just in case!
I had read that if the MK lot is full then they will redirect you to EPCOT so was just curious if bypassing all the traffic to MK was worth it. 
The day we go to MK I hope to be there pretty early so I don't think we'll have to worry about the lot being full.


----------



## WriterGina

We'll be at WBC April 17-25th, and I'm obsessively making my daily schedules. We've always stayed on property, so this will be the first time we've needed to use a car much to get around. From experienced people, what are the approximate door-to-parking lot drive times from WBC to the Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and HS? (We're not doing AK this time around.) I can use Google maps to calculate, but I'm figuring there may be variables that vets know but Google doesn't account for. I guess the real question is how long before rope drop (or an early breakfast reservation) do we need to be driving out of WBC to be sure of an on-time arrival? Thanks!


----------



## Spanky

I would allow 30 min to MK because after you park you still have tram to TTC, boat to MK, security check and tickets at gate before you are actually inside the park. It all takes time to do.
HS is almost close enough to walk to but give yourself 15 min depending of whether you catch green or red lights.
Epcot is just a little farther. I would say 20 min to be safe. By the way - at Epcot go to the entrance security check on the left as you walk up .
The monorail and resort buses all feed into the ride side security check.


----------



## AC7179

Is there any kind of lobby at the bottom of BLDG 6?


----------



## haPevraftr

AC7179 said:


> Is there any kind of lobby at the bottom of BLDG 6?


Not sure what you are asking, but there is a check in desk and bell services at Tower 6.  There is also a rec room with couches and an activities desk close to the entrance.  There is not a grand formal lobby like at the WDW deluxe resorts


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Upatnoon said:


> We were there last week. Tower 6 doesn't look like it needs to be updated at all. Not sure what they are going to refurbish.



When we were at WBC in October, we noticed that the building being refurbished was getting a major overhaul.  Every unit was getting new mattresses.  At least some rooms were getting new furniture, carpet, etc.  We've only stayed in refurbed rooms, so I'm sure there are others more knowledgeable on here who could tell you more of the changes.  The biggest change we noticed was the installation of granite counter tops in the kitchen and bath.


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

Few questions:
1)  Does anybody know if pool toys, floats are allowed in the pools at WBC?
2) Does anybody who has stayed recently have a activities schedule to give an idea of what may be available at the end of April?

Thank-you!!!!


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

Found the activities schedule link : https://www.myclubwyndham.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf   Thanks to who posted it wayyyy back on this thread!


----------



## Upatnoon

WelshDH@98CPAlum said:


> Few questions:
> 1)  Does anybody know if pool toys, floats are allowed in the pools at WBC?
> 2) Does anybody who has stayed recently have a activities schedule to give an idea of what may be available at the end of April?
> 
> Thank-you!!!!


Last week I saw some floats, giant beach balls and little pool balls.


----------



## Brojoef

WriterGina said:


> We'll be at WBC April 17-25th, and I'm obsessively making my daily schedules. We've always stayed on property, so this will be the first time we've needed to use a car much to get around. From experienced people, what are the approximate door-to-parking lot drive times from WBC to the Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and HS? (We're not doing AK this time around.) I can use Google maps to calculate, but I'm figuring there may be variables that vets know but Google doesn't account for. I guess the real question is how long before rope drop (or an early breakfast reservation) do we need to be driving out of WBC to be sure of an on-time arrival? Thanks!


Just returned yesterday. MK took us 60 mins from the time we got in our car- through Disney bag check and ticketing. If you want to make rope drop be sure to leave at least 60 mins early. Takes forever! 
Epcot maybe 30
HS 25
These are all door through ticketing times. HS was the quickest.


----------



## Brojoef

Upatnoon said:


> Last week I saw some floats, giant beach balls and little pool balls.


They actually sell all kinds of floats by the pool so I'm sure most would be fine especially in the lazy river. I didn't see any lounger type floats though.


----------



## Brojoef

We 


massvacationer said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> We stayed in Tower six about three years ago, when tower six was about one-year old.  We had a non-presidential 3 Bedroom.  We really liked tower six and the pirate pool.
> 
> We are staying at WBC, again,  in about three weeks and I was wondering what tower to try for.  I was thinking of asking for tower four or five - to try to get something recently renovated and be near the pools on that side of the resort.
> 
> Maybe, I should ask for tower six,  if the units are still in good shape?


we just returned from tower 4 and loved it. The rooms were very nice and the location was great with the lazy river right there. The pirate pool is just next door.


----------



## cinder-ellah

I'm staying at WBC for the first time this May ! ! !  
We're a family group of 5 (3 adults, 2 children).

Are towers 4,5 & 6 where the desired rooms are ?
I see you need to wait til you check in to ask nicely for a specific area. 
Is there a desirable side of the buildings for a good view ?
What floor levels are best for views ?
I'm sure they're what everyone wants, but it doesn't hurt to ask.
Any area that's slightly undesirable ?

I'm sure I'll have more questions....... but in the meantime I'm reading thru all the WBC information.

Thanks for all the great information !


----------



## Lupeix

southbound said:


> Does anybody know if you can order pay per view events at WBC?  We're down there during the Mayweather / Pacquiao fight, and my husband doesn't want to miss it.   If not, any idea where he can watch it that's close by?  TIA



We will be there at the same time and my husband is on the same boat. Ken Price from vacation upgrades told me there is no PPV. They will be showing the fights in a lot of bars around the area, it will get packed and they will likely charge a cover to get in. My husband is not very keen on that, so I am waiting to see if the ESPN boardwalk location will show it


----------



## Lupeix

Brojoef said:


> Just returned yesterday. MK took us 60 mins from the time we got in our car- through Disney bag check and ticketing. If you want to make rope drop be sure to leave at least 60 mins early. Takes forever!
> Epcot maybe 30
> HS 25
> These are all door through ticketing times. HS was the quickest.



You can cut down the time to get inside MK by 20 min or so if you valet park at the contemporary. It is  $20 instead of $17, and you just drop your car and walk to MK, it is a 5-10 min walk. So you don't waste time looking for parking and waiting for the ferry/monorail. You can valet park in any Disney resort for the rest of the day, so it is easy to take a break in the middle of the day and come back (we are going to Jiko the night we do MK, so we will be using the valet at AKL). It is particularly awesome if you stay for the fireworks/parades, since the monorail and ferry tend to be jam packed with so many people leaving the park at the same time. You just walk and have someone pick up your car.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Brojoef said:


> They actually sell all kinds of floats by the pool so I'm sure most would be fine especially in the lazy river. I didn't see any lounger type floats though.



They seemed a bit pricey to me.  We picked up ours at Walmart.


----------



## chickycmcnuffin

What's the best tower to stay at? We'll be staying the last week of April. Can we call ahead to make a request? Also, is there a way to extend our stay by one more night? We booked through tripbound.com and they said they cannot change our reservations. Is there a way to extend it directly through the resort?


----------



## Upatnoon

chickycmcnuffin said:


> What's the best tower to stay at? We'll be staying the last week of April. Can we call ahead to make a request? Also, is there a way to extend our stay by one more night? We booked through tripbound.com and they said they cannot change our reservations. Is there a way to extend it directly through the resort?


The don't allow calling ahead and making requests since everyone was calling ahead and asking for the same fireworks views.

You can request nicely when you check in.

All the of resort is nice and easy to walk around. What is it that you want to request?

As for extending your trip, bonnet creek is a timeshare resort and not quite the same as a hotel. I would suggest calling them or asking about it when you check in.


----------



## texasrachel

chickycmcnuffin said:


> What's the best tower to stay at? We'll be staying the last week of April. Can we call ahead to make a request? Also, is there a way to extend our stay by one more night? We booked through tripbound.com and they said they cannot change our reservations. Is there a way to extend it directly through the resort?


I'd look into booking one more night some place else then. Bonnet Creek is good about not moving people and combining stays so it shouldn't be a problem. But I wouldn't expect to extend your stay by asking when you show up. They could be booked and you'd be out of luck.


----------



## WannaGoDW

We also asked to extend our stay in April by an extra night and was told it is a 2 night minimum and I believe the price was in the neighorhood of $240 a night so we decided to go somewhere else


----------



## southbound

Lupeix said:


> We will be there at the same time and my husband is on the same boat. Ken Price from vacation upgrades told me there is no PPV. They will be showing the fights in a lot of bars around the area, it will get packed and they will likely charge a cover to get in. My husband is not very keen on that, so I am waiting to see if the ESPN boardwalk location will show it




Thanks so much for the information.  My husband doesn't care about having to pay to see the fight, but he isn't keen on huge crowds!  (probably why he isn't a Disney fan)  I have been searching sports bars in the area but I don't know much about these places.  I guess I could always call them and find out their cover prices and see if you need to pre-purchase tickets to get in.  He'd be gutted if he missed the fight...  I would rather be shopping.


----------



## tjlamphere

Spanky said:


> I would allow 30 min to MK because after you park you still have tram to TTC, boat to MK, security check and tickets at gate before you are actually inside the park. It all takes time to do.
> HS is almost close enough to walk to but give yourself 15 min depending of whether you catch green or red lights.
> Epcot is just a little farther. I would say 20 min to be safe. By the way - at Epcot go to the entrance security check on the left as you walk up .
> The monorail and resort buses all feed into the ride side security check.




Spanky, we accidentally went to the far left when going in....I was taking some photos of my Grandson and wanted the shot from over on that side...and there was no one at that entrance except my Grandson and me and the Security folks...we got in and waited for the rest of our party....they wondered how we got in so quickly...so yes, that is a good tip !!!!


----------



## abinormal

Ok, weird question.  Do the bedspreads have duvet covers that zip on and off?


----------



## kymom99

I am considering staying at Bonnet Creek next June, 2016. I am getting some price quotes from owners on VRBO and Vacation Strategy. I am shocked to hear some of the owners not having availability already. One told me he would probably have something open up in December but couldn't promise. Now I am worried I won't find anything at a good price. We still need to decide on the exact dates because of school schedules.

I have never rented a timeshare before and I am nervous. Does anyone have any words of wisdom? I am a little fuzzy about the process.


----------



## Lupeix

kymom99 said:


> I am considering staying at Bonnet Creek next June, 2016. I am getting some price quotes from owners on VRBO and Vacation Strategy. I am shocked to hear some of the owners not having availability already. One told me he would probably have something open up in December but couldn't promise. Now I am worried I won't find anything at a good price. We still need to decide on the exact dates because of school schedules.
> 
> I have never rented a timeshare before and I am nervous. Does anyone have any words of wisdom? I am a little fuzzy about the process.



As far as I know you cannot book until 11 months in, so that's really strange. Contact Ken Price at Vacation Upgrades, I rented from him and he and his wife Denise have been nothing short of amazing in how helpful they are. I will personally not rent from VRBO, some people have had good experiences but some people have had really bad ones.  I am planning a trip for July 2016 and have not contacted Ken yet because I was pretty sure that was the rule. If you are going in peak season you may have restrictions on the dates of check-in and check out and how many days you can stay, cannot remember exactly but Ken can tell you. 
*http://www.sephora.com/miracle-worker-miraculous-anti-aging-retinoid-pads-solution-P254602*


----------



## Rigbyfab4

You might actually be too early.  I'd recommend giving Ken and Denise Price (Vacation Upgrades) a call.  I believe many owners can't book until 11-months in advance, which might help explain the limited availability at this stage.  We booked just under a year out, I think.


----------



## Upatnoon

Lupeix said:


> http://www.sephora.com/miracle-worker-miraculous-anti-aging-retinoid-pads-solution-P254602
> As far as I know you cannot book until 11 months in, so that's really strange. Contact Ken Price at Vacation Upgrades, I rented from him and he and his wife Denise have been nothing short of amazing in how helpful they are. I will personally not rent from VRBO, some people have had good experiences but some people have had really bad ones.  I am planning a trip for July 2016 and have not contacted Ken yet because I was pretty sure that was the rule. If you are going in peak season you may have restrictions on the dates of check-in and check out and how many days you can stay, cannot remember exactly but Ken can tell you.


If you own Bonnet Creek points, you can book 13 months out. However, many of the super renters out that that manage points don't have them for the specific resort. 

I would not worry about that too much. Bonnet Creek is a large resort and still pretty easy to rent.

Generally people who want to reserve far out will pay more, however.


----------



## ibob52

kymom99 said:


> Now I am worried I won't find anything at a good price.



*Your price will also *depend* on what time of year you choose to go.*

*There are 3 or 4 seasons for a WBC timeshare rental*.

*Value season will usually cost less than *... *High season or Peak season.*


----------



## staceyeileen

If the Wyndham owner owns their points at Bonnet Creek specifically, they receive Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) which allows them to book 13 months in advance.  All other point owners can book 10 months in advance.  

Bottom line is that it's too early for anyone to book June 2016 for you.  Hopefully that helps to ease your mind a bit.


----------



## lisski76

abinormal said:


> Ok, weird question.  Do the bedspreads have duvet covers that zip on and off?



no, they are standard hotel sytle bedspreads....


----------



## abinormal

lisski76 said:


> no, they are standard hotel sytle bedspreads....



Darn.


----------



## kymom99

Lupeix said:


> As far as I know you cannot book until 11 months in, so that's really strange. Contact Ken Price at Vacation Upgrades, I rented from him and he and his wife Denise have been nothing short of amazing in how helpful they are. I will personally not rent from VRBO, some people have had good experiences but some people have had really bad ones.  I am planning a trip for July 2016 and have not contacted Ken yet because I was pretty sure that was the rule. If you are going in peak season you may have restrictions on the dates of check-in and check out and how many days you can stay, cannot remember exactly but Ken can tell you.


How much have you paid with Vacation Upgrades? I looked at their site and it is like $1400 in June. I got a price of $850 from someone on VRBO, but I waited too late and now his points for June 2016 are gone, but he is the one who said try again in December. He sent me an attachment explaining the process and has good reviews. I am assuming his points are spoken for but he will have points from others that he can deal with. Another told me he only has June 26 2016 and his price is $1050. I don't want to go that close to 4th of July. Another person told me he can't do anything till 10 months out.

So I guess I should just chill.


----------



## staceyeileen

kymom99 said:


> Another told me he only has June 26 2016 and his price is $1050. I don't want to go that close to 4th of July. Another person told me he can't do anything till 10 months out.
> 
> So I guess I should just chill.



There is no way that ANYONE can have already booked a reservation or even  check availability for June 2016 yet.  I'd question anyone that claims otherwise.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Leaving for Bonnet Creek next month.  Few questions that I am hoping don't require reading all posts.  

1.  Do they offer tubes for free at the lazy river?
2. What size/type filter do the coffee makers use?
3. Does the shuttle run to DTD?  We want to see Avengers at the movie theater so time would be a factor but heard traffic is ridiculous so was thinking shuttle
4. Best Pizza place to order from


Thanks guys!


----------



## CyndiLooWho

1. Lazy river tubes are free
2. We don't do coffee
3. No.  
4. We have never ordered pizza from there, but there is a pizza place on site.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

The coffee makers take the cone-style filters.  The package that I have from my last stay there says #4 on it.  The coffee makers are full size.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## eeyoresnr

ibob52 said:


> *Your price will also *depend* on what time of year you choose to go.*
> 
> *There are 3 or 4 seasons for a WBC timeshare rental*.
> 
> *Value season will usually cost less than *... *High season or Peak season.*


do you know where I can find dates of each season?


----------



## Spanky

Weeks 1-6 high season
Weeks 7-14 prime season
Weeks 15-19 value season
Weeks 20-22. High
Weeks 23-33 prime
Weeks 34-35 high
Weeks 36-39 value
Weeks 40-42 high
Weeks 43-50 value
Weeks 51-52 prime


----------



## Upatnoon

Bkk40in2011 said:


> Leaving for Bonnet Creek next month.  Few questions that I am hoping don't require reading all posts.
> 
> 1.  Do they offer tubes for free at the lazy river?
> 2. What size/type filter do the coffee makers use?
> 3. Does the shuttle run to DTD?  We want to see Avengers at the movie theater so time would be a factor but heard traffic is ridiculous so was thinking shuttle
> 4. Best Pizza place to order from
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


1, Free tubes for lazy river.
2. Cone filters.
3. There is a shuttle, but it is a shadow of the service they once had. The shuttle goes once or twice in the evening, costs $7 per person (infants and kids pay too), and you have to make reservations in advance. There is a lot construction going on near and in DTD, but even with that it only took us about 10 minutes to get there. We park at the Westside and take the boat over to the Marketplace. I think they now have a one of the new parking garages open, but we didn't try it.
4. They have a pizza place in the resort that's adequate IMO. Flipper's and Giordano's are a couple of local pizza places I have tried and like that offer deliver. You will get flyers under the door for some other Orlando places, but I would urge you NOT to order from them, as they usually are poor quality and some have even used the flyers to steal credit card info.


----------



## Upatnoon

eeyoresnr said:


> do you know where I can find dates of each season?


I would suggest that shopping around is still the key to getting a great deal. While knowledge of the seasons and other aspects of the Wyndham system doesn't hurt, it is really unimportant to the renter.  The bottom line is the price you pay for the dates you want. The potential for getting a good deal can come at any time of the year.


----------



## alipink3

My family and I stayed at WBC the first week of March and it was amazing. I did call a few weeks before our stay to check about having an EVC delivered. While I was on the phone with them I also asked about getting a fireworks view room. When we arrived and I checked in I again asked for a fireworks view room and was informed that I had one. So just a heads up, they may tell you that they don't take request, but we were able to get ours. We stayed in tower 4 floor 13. We could see both illumNations and Wishes. I wish I would have taken pictures with my camera because the ones on my phone lack the beauty.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Just checking......  We'll be staying for the first time this May.

Do you have a favorite grocery store to pre-order groceries from ?


----------



## Diaz

I am considering renting at Bonnett Creek through a broker. The Reservation won't be made in my name until 7  days prior to arrival. This is way past the cancellation deadline. And way past the time my payment is due. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Fundytrail

Diaz said:


> I am considering renting at Bonnett Creek through a broker. The Reservation won't be made in my name until 7  days prior to arrival. This is way past the cancellation deadline. And way past the time my payment is due. Does anyone have any experience with this?



This is our third time renting from a broker and the practice of adding your name to the reservation at the 7 day mark has always been the case for us in the past.


----------



## Diaz

Thanks Fundrytrail for your prompt response. It makes me a little nervous to make a reservation, pay for it,  but it is not in my name. I get that I am basically renting from an owner, but why can't the reservation be placed in my name initially? Will I be assigned "left over" less desirable units? What has been your experience with receiving a decent room?


----------



## froggygal1301

There aren't any chairs at BC that I could even pretend are rockers, are there? My 11 month old has a lot of trouble settling down sometimes and rocking is one of the only things that relaxes her. I'm thinking of renting a rocking chair but wanted to make sure first.


----------



## Upatnoon

Diaz said:


> Thanks Fundrytrail for your prompt response. It makes me a little nervous to make a reservation, pay for it,  but it is not in my name. I get that I am basically renting from an owner, but why can't the reservation be placed in my name initially? Will I be assigned "left over" less desirable units? What has been your experience with receiving a decent room?


The power renters who rent reservations are often are managing the points of many, many owners. They use various techniques to maximize those points and their profits. This allows them to pass on some of the savings to you.

The important thing is that you are comfortable with the company you are doing business with. There are many, many places to rent reservations.

As for what unit you will get, at Bonnet Creek it is luck of the draw. I don't think there is any advantage at all in when you reserve a room now that they have eliminated most room requests, especially the "fireworks view" ones.


----------



## Upatnoon

froggygal1301 said:


> There aren't any chairs at BC that I could even pretend are rockers, are there? My 11 month old has a lot of trouble settling down sometimes and rocking is one of the only things that relaxes her. I'm thinking of renting a rocking chair but wanted to make sure first.


There are stools, regular chairs, sofa chairs, but no rocking chairs. There are some swing chairs several places down by the lake you could sit in.


----------



## Spanky

There are several 2 person swings outside around the lake but nothing in the rooms


----------



## froggygal1301

Thank you both!


----------



## Fundytrail

Diaz said:


> Thanks Fundrytrail for your prompt response. It makes me a little nervous to make a reservation, pay for it,  but it is not in my name. I get that I am basically renting from an owner, but why can't the reservation be placed in my name initially? Will I be assigned "left over" less desirable units? What has been your experience with receiving a decent room?



Diaz,
I know the felling as the first time we rented at BC all I had was the email from my broker and no confirmation.

Each time we have rented from Vacation Strategy and now I don’t give it a second thought, just show at check-in with picture ID and we are good to go.


----------



## Diaz

Thank you all for your prompt reply


----------



## WriterGina

Lupeix said:


> You can cut down the time to get inside MK by 20 min or so if you valet park at the contemporary. It is  $20 instead of $17, and you just drop your car and walk to MK, it is a 5-10 min walk. So you don't waste time looking for parking and waiting for the ferry/monorail. You can valet park in any Disney resort for the rest of the day, so it is easy to take a break in the middle of the day and come back (we are going to Jiko the night we do MK, so we will be using the valet at AKL). It is particularly awesome if you stay for the fireworks/parades, since the monorail and ferry tend to be jam packed with so many people leaving the park at the same time. You just walk and have someone pick up your car.



This sounds fantastic! I would gladly pay an extra $3 in order to stress a lot less getting in and out, especially towing three kids and trying to make either rope drop or an 8:05 Crystal Palace breakfast reservation. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lisski76

cinder-ellah said:


> Just checking......  We'll be staying for the first time this May.
> 
> Do you have a favorite grocery store to pre-order groceries from ?



We have used Garden Grocer with success.  They delivered my order to the resort and bell services brought it up to our room.


----------



## Spanky

Valet parking at Contemporary is especially nice if you are using a stroller. You can leave your little one sleeping until your car pulls up - only the one transfer. Otherwise you must fold stroller to ride tram out to parking lot.haul child & stroller from tram to car.or walk from TTC to where you parked car to keep child in stroller


----------



## cinder-ellah

Thank you for the reply about Garden Grocer.  
Will Bell Services hold your items till you are there and then they bring it to your room ?
I just wondered about refrigerated items.


----------



## lisski76

cinder-ellah said:


> Thank you for the reply about Garden Grocer.
> Will Bell Services hold your items till you are there and then they bring it to your room ?
> I just wondered about refrigerated items.



Yes, they will hold your groceries and refrigerate anything that needs it.  Garden Grocer will also call you once the delivery has been made.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Thank you. 
We are looking forward to staying there.


----------



## yeamac

kymom99 said:


> I am considering staying at Bonnet Creek next June, 2016. I am getting some price quotes from owners on VRBO and Vacation Strategy. I am shocked to hear some of the owners not having availability already. One told me he would probably have something open up in December but couldn't promise. Now I am worried I won't find anything at a good price. We still need to decide on the exact dates because of school schedules.
> 
> I have never rented a timeshare before and I am nervous. Does anyone have any words of wisdom? I am a little fuzzy about the process.


You sound just like me. I started planning in March 2014 for a Disney trip for the first full week of June 2015. For my group, we were looking for two 4-bedroom units, or a 4 and a 3. I noticed several sellers on eBay selling 7-nights in 4-bedroom presidential "last minute," from 8 weeks out to as close as one week out, in late March-May 2014 for the first week of June 2014. So I hoped and assumed that would be the case for 2015.

We had one specific date that would work for our group, four different families coming together. The short of it is that just this past week the June 2015 dates came online. There was only one 4-bedroom presidential available, and the seller also had a 3-bedroom presidential, so we reserved those two units.

My point is that you may not have any luck making a reservation this far in advance. I contacted two eBay sellers at the 10-month window in August 2014, thinking they could at least make that type of reservation. Neither could do it for me. I also contact Vacation Strategies at the same time, but they wanted maybe $350 or $400/night, so I took a pass since the same unit was going for a low as $200/night on eBay at two months out.

We waited to make our reservations this late (10 weeks away) and got what we wanted. We paid $240/night for the four-bedroom. They can get as low at $200/night for a four-bedroom the closer one gets to the date, but obviously this is an important trip, so we just made the reservation as soon as it came up on eBay and didn't try to haggle the price (there was a "make an offer" icon, but we didn't want to risk loosing the 4-bedroom since it was the only one, and let's face it, $240 a night is a pretty sweet deal for prime season for a 4-bedroom presidential.)

So, if you can stomach to wait that late, I would suggest watching eBay this season for the approximate week you want in 2016, and then start looking in March 2016 for those June 2016 dates.


----------



## kymom99

yeamac said:


> You sound just like me. I started planning in March 2014 for a Disney trip for the first full week of June 2015. For my group, we were looking for two 4-bedroom units, or a 4 and a 3. I noticed several sellers on eBay selling 7-nights in 4-bedroom presidential "last minute," from 8 weeks out to as close as one week out, in late March-May 2014 for the first week of June 2014. So I hoped and assumed that would be the case for 2015.
> 
> We had one specific date that would work for our group, four different families coming together. The short of it is that just this past week the June 2015 dates came online. There was only one 4-bedroom presidential available, and the seller also had a 3-bedroom presidential, so we reserved those two units.
> 
> My point is that you may not have any luck making a reservation this far in advance. I contacted two eBay sellers at the 10-month window in August 2014, thinking they could at least make that type of reservation. Neither could do it for me. I also contact Vacation Strategies at the same time, but they wanted maybe $350 or $400/night, so I took a pass since the same unit was going for a low as $200/night on eBay at two months out.
> 
> We waited to make our reservations this late (10 weeks away) and got what we wanted. We paid $240/night for the four-bedroom. They can get as low at $200/night for a four-bedroom the closer one gets to the date, but obviously this is an important trip, so we just made the reservation as soon as it came up on eBay and didn't try to haggle the price (there was a "make an offer" icon, but we didn't want to risk loosing the 4-bedroom since it was the only one, and let's face it, $240 a night is a pretty sweet deal for prime season for a 4-bedroom presidential.)
> 
> So, if you can stomach to wait that late, I would suggest watching eBay this season for the approximate week you want in 2016, and then start looking in March 2016 for those June 2016 dates.



Thanks for the insight. It makes me feel better. One person I contacted did say he didn't have enough points for June 2016. I think that meant they were already promised to someone else, not that he made reservations already. he also said he does cancel/rebook work and that there is a good chance that in December he will be able to find something for us. He explained that 60 days out he cancels and rebooks, which is why his price quoted is so good. This matches up with what I am hearing about the 60 days out thing and the prices. It makes me a bit nervous to play that game, but I guess if worse came to worse, we would just find a hotel and make the best of it. Now that I have looked into it, I really want to stay at BC. It looks like such a nice place.


----------



## GlenR

As far as I can tell the whole cancel/rebook is usually done using 2 separate accounts that person controls so they cancel with one and immediately rebook with the other.


----------



## eeyoresnr

Spanky said:


> Weeks 1-6 high season
> Weeks 7-14 prime season
> Weeks 15-19 value season
> Weeks 20-22. High
> Weeks 23-33 prime
> Weeks 34-35 high
> Weeks 36-39 value
> Weeks 40-42 high
> Weeks 43-50 value
> Weeks 51-52 prime


thanks


----------



## Firepath

Does anyone know the location of the conference center at BC? I have a conference there for which I can stay in a regular hotel room, but am considering using a relative's timeshare points for a one bedroom Instead. Which would be more convenient to the conference center? Thank  you.


----------



## Upatnoon

Firepath said:


> Does anyone know the location of the conference center at BC? I have a conference there for which I can stay in a regular hotel room, but am considering using a relative's timeshare points for a one bedroom Instead. Which would be more convenient to the conference center? Thank  you.


I'm guessing you are talking about the Wyndham Grande Hotel, which has conference rooms and is part the the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort complex. The conference rooms are at the bottom of the hotel, so if you want to be as close as possible, stay at the hotel.

If you want the space of the timeshare, they are all very close. If you are staying in Tower 6, the timeshare unit side and the hotel are connected with a hallway. You won't have to walk outside at all.

If you are staying in another tower, you would have a 5-10 minute walk to the hotel.

You can guarantee getting in Tower 6 by booking a 1 BR presidential level room. All 1, 2 and 3 Bedroom presidentials are located in Tower 6. They cost more points than a regular room, however.


----------



## mrzrich

Has anyone booked WBC with Cheaptickets.com or orbitz?  Trying to book a last minute trip and neither Ken Price or Farrell can get my dates.  Cheap hotels and orbitz can get me a 2 bedroom for $206 plus another 15 to 20% off with a promo code.


----------



## Brojoef

*BOOKING BONNET AT CHRISTMAS- 
*
We just returned from an awesome week and Disney/Bonnet Creek. We looooved it SO much that I'm trying to organize a trip back for Christmas break. I thought that 9 months would be plenty of time to reserve a room.....HOWEVER....I emailed Vacation Strategies and Vacations Upgrades who both had no availability and said it's been full for sometime now.
So.... do any of you have experience with booking Christmas time at Bonnet Creek without booking 5 years in advance  
For our last trip we booked through Redweek and so I may go that route again. However I need 2 units this time around so it might be a little more tricky to go that route.
Thanks!


----------



## mrzrich

Brojoef said:


> *BOOKING BONNET AT CHRISTMAS-
> *
> We just returned from an awesome week and Disney/Bonnet Creek. We looooved it SO much that I'm trying to organize a trip back for Christmas break. I thought that 9 months would be plenty of time to reserve a room.....HOWEVER....I emailed Vacation Strategies and Vacations Upgrades who both had no availability and said it's been full for sometime now.
> So.... do any of you have experience with booking Christmas time at Bonnet Creek without booking 5 years in advance
> For our last trip we booked through Redweek and so I may go that route again. However I need 2 units this time around so it might be a little more tricky to go that route.
> Thanks!



There are rooms out there, as I posted about, travel sites like orbitz have rooms for your dates, its a matter of finding a good promo code.  The ones out now are only good for travel up to September though.


----------



## staceyeileen

Brojoef said:


> *BOOKING BONNET AT CHRISTMAS-
> *
> We just returned from an awesome week and Disney/Bonnet Creek. We looooved it SO much that I'm trying to organize a trip back for Christmas break. I thought that 9 months would be plenty of time to reserve a room.....HOWEVER....I emailed Vacation Strategies and Vacations Upgrades who both had no availability and said it's been full for sometime now.
> So.... do any of you have experience with booking Christmas time at Bonnet Creek without booking 5 years in advance
> For our last trip we booked through Redweek and so I may go that route again. However I need 2 units this time around so it might be a little more tricky to go that route.
> Thanks!




The only units I see that are available during Christmas time are 1 bedrooms, and I'm not even sure they match your dates.  The Wyndham booking system sometimes requires that you're flexible with your check in dates in order to find a reservation.  For example, I see 1 BRs with check in on 12/19 and 12/21 but nothing for 12/20.

There are undoubtedly mega-renters that have already snatched up these reservations and may be putting them on eBay or elsewhere.


----------



## Upatnoon

Brojoef said:


> *BOOKING BONNET AT CHRISTMAS-
> *
> We just returned from an awesome week and Disney/Bonnet Creek. We looooved it SO much that I'm trying to organize a trip back for Christmas break. I thought that 9 months would be plenty of time to reserve a room.....HOWEVER....I emailed Vacation Strategies and Vacations Upgrades who both had no availability and said it's been full for sometime now.
> So.... do any of you have experience with booking Christmas time at Bonnet Creek without booking 5 years in advance
> For our last trip we booked through Redweek and so I may go that route again. However I need 2 units this time around so it might be a little more tricky to go that route.
> Thanks!


Many of those units were reserved by speculators looking to rent them. I see them on Ebay every year. Sometimes people put them up for a ton of money, but if you are patient I see many of them sell for a reasonable price.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

We had trouble finding a 2 bedroom at Christmas this past year-- until 2 weeks before.  Then, everyone we had contacted had something available - and the prices were better than what we're paying for Easter (but not what we've paid in June and October).


----------



## mrzrich

I just bit the bullet and booked a 2 bedroom for 4th of July Weekend for $176  ($609 total OOP for 3 nights) a night on CheaptIckets.com (owned by orbitz) using the promo code EGGHUNT (20% off).  I had contacted Vacation Upgrades and Farrell and neither had availability.  I know thet his rate isnt the best, but there is no Certificate fee when booking with orbitz.  Best deal I cound find on Ebay was $685

I know a PP asked about Christmas, and they has 2 BR available that week too.  PP will have to wait to book until they can get a promo code as the ones up now are only good for stays through September


----------



## Upatnoon

Upatnoon said:


> Many of those units were reserved by speculators looking to rent them. I see them on Ebay every year. Sometimes people put them up for a ton of money, but if you are patient I see many of them sell for a reasonable price.


I think lots of people think they're going to strike it rich with a holiday rental, but when no one bites they settle for a normal price, or just cancel and the super-renters swoop in and sell them last-second.


----------



## Upatnoon

mrzrich said:


> I just bit the bullet and booked a 2 bedroom for 4th of July Weekend for $176  ($609 total OOP for 3 nights) a night on CheaptIckets.com (owned by orbitz) using the promo code EGGHUNT (20% off).  I had contacted Vacation Upgrades and Farrell and neither had availability.  I know thet his rate isnt the best, but there is no Certificate fee when booking with orbitz.  Best deal I cound find on Ebay was $685
> 
> I know a PP asked about Christmas, and they has 2 BR available that week too.  PP will have to wait to book until they can get a promo code as the ones up now are only good for stays through September


If you can cancel without penalty, you may find something for less closer to the time you are traveling.


----------



## Brojoef

Thanks for all the tips on Christmas booking! I'm glad to hear that we at least have options.


----------



## backfire103

Alright. I bit the bullet and got a 2BR for my trip in May. I stayed at WBC in January thanks to a family member and fell in love. Now of course doing my own research I found the list of bed bug problems. Anything to be worried about or am I just being an over-paranoid idiot? I always make it a habit to check, cousin of mine managed to acquire them about two years ago. I don't want that hell.


----------



## Fundytrail

backfire103 said:


> Alright. I bit the bullet and got a 2BR for my trip in May. I stayed at WBC in January thanks to a family member and fell in love. Now of course doing my own research I found the list of bed bug problems. Anything to be worried about or am I just being an over-paranoid idiot? I always make it a habit to check, cousin of mine managed to acquire them about two years ago. I don't want that hell.



No reports since June of last year, see link below. You will never stay anywhere but home again if you check out all the hotels and resorts listed.
http://www.bedbugregistry.com/hotel/FL/Orlando/Wyndham-Bonnet-Creek-Resort


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Checked in yesterday afternoon.  Arrived around noon.  Some pretty significant lines at check-in, but they moved pretty quickly.  WBC employees at check-in were extremely friendly and chatty.  Hung out at the main pool until our rooms were ready -- around 3.  Lots and lots of other people doing the same.  No lounge chairs available when we first arrived but then scored one quickly followed by two within a half hour.  Resort appears very busy but still plenty of parking.  We have a 3 bedroom in Tower 3 - parking lot view...again.  Lots of space!  Of the units we've stayed in, this is the first that hasn't "just" been refurbished...and you can tell.  Trim has a fair number of dings, grout in bathrooms is not as pristine, etc.; however, it's still much better than our most recent WDW resorts.  These rooms get a LOT of use!  Additionally, WBC rooms remain far cleaner than any WDW resort we've visited in quite a few years.  No hot water last night, but appears to be corrected today.  Lines at the grills around 5:00 last night.  Smelled wonderful, but we decided to go out to eat.  Made the mistake of doing a big grocery shop at the closest Publix.  Should have stuck to our regular at Water Tower or Water-whatever-it-is.  Very busy, not too clean, not very friendly, not much selection, etc.  Looking forward to another wonderful stay at WBC!


----------



## tporter4

backfire103 said:


> Alright. I bit the bullet and got a 2BR for my trip in May. I stayed at WBC in January thanks to a family member and fell in love. Now of course doing my own research I found the list of bed bug problems. Anything to be worried about or am I just being an over-paranoid idiot? I always make it a habit to check, cousin of mine managed to acquire them about two years ago. I don't want that hell.



Just made a reservation and just came across the bed bug report, too. Sigh.


----------



## Laurie5013

I am freaking out.....I booked through vacation strategy and have paid in full.  We are scheduled to arrive Friday 4/10.  I called WBC to confirm the reservation and they told me they have nothing in my name.  It's only 4 days away, shouldn't they have me in their system at this point (the lady I spoke w/ a WBC said yes)?
I've called VS and, of course, didn't get an answer.

ETA  Just got a call back from VS.  She said that this does happen occassionally.  She's going to resend my reservation to them and then call to confirm they received it.  Once she's confirmed it she will call me back.  I'm so glad that I called!  What if I hadn't called and ended up arriving to no reservation!   I'll update after I hear back from her.


----------



## GlenR

backfire103 said:


> Alright. I bit the bullet and got a 2BR for my trip in May. I stayed at WBC in January thanks to a family member and fell in love. Now of course doing my own research I found the list of bed bug problems. Anything to be worried about or am I just being an over-paranoid idiot? I always make it a habit to check, cousin of mine managed to acquire them about two years ago. I don't want that hell.


As someone who deals with Bedbugs at work, I can tell you to relax. Check for visible sign when you get into the rooms and you should be allright. Just because someplace is on/not on the registry does not mean they will/won;t be there when you check in. The number one place to look is around the seams in the mattresses.
The most important things to remember about bedbugs is:
1. They don't carry disease
2. They don't "jump" or fly. They are lazy, they let their food come to them.
3. They don't check your bank account before they move in, and you don't get them from being dirty, they are just bugs looking for someplace to stay!


----------



## lilmape

Has anyone ever rented from. Wholesale holiday rentals - Jeff Hudson on Vrbo? He has a ton of good ratings on vrbo, but I trust the DISers...


----------



## lisski76

Bed bugs can be anywhere and have been at issues at hotels/cruise ships/motels/boarding homes/nursing homes etc.  When I travel I always do 2 things as soon as I check in.  First I check all beds for bed bugs and then I wipe everything down with Clorox.


----------



## mrsap

Laurie5013 said:


> I am freaking out.....I booked through vacation strategy and have paid in full.  We are scheduled to arrive Friday 4/10.  I called WBC to confirm the reservation and they told me they have nothing in my name.  It's only 4 days away, shouldn't they have me in their system at this point (the lady I spoke w/ a WBC said yes)?
> I've called VS and, of course, didn't get an answer.
> 
> ETA  Just got a call back from VS.  She said that this does happen occassionally.  She's going to resend my reservation to them and then call to confirm they received it.  Once she's confirmed it she will call me back.  I'm so glad that I called!  What if I hadn't called and ended up arriving to no reservation!   I'll update after I hear back from her.



How did you make out?


----------



## Laurie5013

mrsap said:


> How did you make out?



VS called back this afternoon.  She told me that everything was now taken care of and that I could call WBC and they would have me in their system.  I called and they do!  Phew!!  


Anyone staying at WBC that booked through a 3rd party (such as Vacation Strategy, VRBO, etc...) *CALL BEFORE YOU GO AND CONFIRM THAT THEY HAVE YOU IN THEIR SYSTEM*!  This could have led to a very stressful beginning to our vacation!  So glad I called today.


----------



## backfire103

Laurie5013 said:


> VS called back this afternoon.  She told me that everything was now taken care of and that I could call WBC and they would have me in their system.  I called and they do!  Phew!!
> 
> 
> Anyone staying at WBC that booked through a 3rd party (such as Vacation Strategy, VRBO, etc...) *CALL BEFORE YOU GO AND CONFIRM THAT THEY HAVE YOU IN THEIR SYSTEM*!  This could have led to a very stressful beginning to our vacation!  So glad I called today.



I always do. Even if its a reservation made through hotels.com or the hotels own website. Always better safe than sorry.


As far as the bed bugs go I'm just normally a paranoid individual. I always very carefully check as much as I can. It's mostly the worry of getting them into my home but hopefully I would notice by then. It's funny too because normally I stay at Grande Villas which seems like a place you'd be more likely to get them. Who knows. Once I'm in the parks I forget all about it!


----------



## massvacationer

so, in two weeks we are going back to WBC for our second stay.  And, DW is following a pretty strict exercise regimen.  i don't remember anything about the gyms.

The Club Wyndham website says there are two exercise rooms at the resort.

Which buildings are they in and what sort of equipment do they have?

I am guessing they are in the main reception building and Tower 6 - and I also guess there is a third in the Wyndham Grand Hotel (if so can timeshare folks use that one)?


----------



## mrsap

Laurie5013 said:


> VS called back this afternoon.  She told me that everything was now taken care of and that I could call WBC and they would have me in their system.  I called and they do!  Phew!!
> 
> 
> Anyone staying at WBC that booked through a 3rd party (such as Vacation Strategy, VRBO, etc...) *CALL BEFORE YOU GO AND CONFIRM THAT THEY HAVE YOU IN THEIR SYSTEM*!  This could have led to a very stressful beginning to our vacation!  So glad I called today.



Great news!!! After reading your post I got nervous because that was one of the issues I had with booking with them. I had called a couple days after booking with VS (Bonnet Creek) to make sure my reservation was there, and when they said no I immediately emailed VS. She said they don't officially change the owners name to yours until 7 days before your reservation!!!! When I read your post I got an 'Oh no!' feeling!!! lol thanks for following up. You made me feel better about that. SO many people use VS and honestly I feel comfortable just based on the reviews here. I didn't think they'd leave you hanging!! Have a Great trip and make sure you let us know all about it when you get back!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie5013

mrsap said:


> Great news!!! After reading your post I got nervous because that was one of the issues I had with booking with them. I had called a couple days after booking with VS (Bonnet Creek) to make sure my reservation was there, and when they said no I immediately emailed VS. She said they don't officially change the owners name to yours until 7 days before your reservation!!!! When I read your post I got an 'Oh no!' feeling!!! lol thanks for following up. You made me feel better about that. SO many people use VS and honestly I feel comfortable just based on the reviews here. I didn't think they'd leave you hanging!! Have a Great trip and make sure you let us know all about it when you get back!!!!!!


Yeah, I was really freaking out for a while there.  Feel much better now. I'll definitely post when I get back! 3 more days, I can't wait!


----------



## purple hippo

I was looking at some listings for WBC on vrbo and some of the prices seem so low (off season) which is great, but should I be concerned by lower prices?  If all the units have the same layout and features (2 bdrm) then why such a big difference in price for the same dates?  Sometimes it is over $100 difference per day.  Would it depend on the location on the property or just owner's discretion to try and get more to cover their costs? This would be our first time renting from vrbo and staying at WBC so I want to makes sure I shoot myself in the foot by saving a couple of dollars.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Thanks for the replies on the coffee filters, pizza and shuttles.  Appreciate all of your help!


----------



## Arich01

Hi everyone!  I haven't read through the entire thread so not sure if this has been answered before. I'm wanting to book a 1 or 2 bedroom for the 2nd week of June.  When is the best time to book and get the best price? Thanks for any help!


----------



## caira01

We checked in yesterday for our first visit.  Our room was not available until after 3pm, so we wandered the resort & had a pricy, (but tasty) lunch while we waited.  We took a gamble and booked through Michael Sullivan at winpointVIP & have no regrets!  Saved half off our original reservation & 1/4 the price of the hotel booked through Wyndham.  I did call the resort directly after booking to confirm a reservation in our name.  45 days out & it was there.  The room is beautiful.  The grounds are beautiful.  The pools are lovely.  We may never go back to disney resorts.  I did do a relatively thorough bedbug check, but it is something I do everywhere, no matter if I find them on the registry or not.


----------



## HeatherC

We will be checking in to a three bedroom next Wednesday.  So excited!  Will be our 4th time staying at BC.

Wondering if anyone has or knows of where the menus for Escudos Bar and Grill and La Cantina Pizza menus might be found?  Just curious since we were last there two years ago.

Thanks!


----------



## SqueakyMouse

purple hippo said:


> I was looking at some listings for WBC on vrbo and some of the prices seem so low (off season) which is great, but should I be concerned by lower prices?  If all the units have the same layout and features (2 bdrm) then why such a big difference in price for the same dates?  Sometimes it is over $100 difference per day.  Would it depend on the location on the property or just owner's discretion to try and get more to cover their costs? This would be our first time renting from vrbo and staying at WBC so I want to makes sure I shoot myself in the foot by saving a couple of dollars.



We have paid as little as $100/night, and we have to travel during the busier times.  Some of our friends have paid far less during off-times.  Of course, we're paying quite a bit more than that to be here right now, during Easter Week.  Still got a very good rate compared to the AP rate we could get at WDW right now.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

We have the loudest dryer ever!  This has not been the norm here, thankfully.


----------



## Laurie5013

Is there a hair dryer in each suite?  If so, is it a good one?  I'd prefer not to have to pack mine.

What about an iron?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Laurie5013 said:


> Is there a hair dryer in each suite?  If so, is it a good one?  I'd prefer not to have to pack mine.
> 
> What about an iron?



Yes and yes.


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

Just Back (March 28-April) from our 3rd stay at WBC and I have to say we were disappointed with WBC.  Let me start with the positives, the overall grounds and size of the rooms are great for the $ and the staff was very friendly.  We stayed in tower three on the 5th floor parking lot view.  Our request was a high floor Theme park view.  So no love there(not a big deal).  What was a big deal was not having hot water in the late afternoon when you wanted to shower and get ready for dinner. Night after night and we were told that the resort was fully booked and sometimes this happens late in the day. What????

We were just at the resort for the pool and sun.  No Disney parks for us this trip.  So imagine my surprise when 4 days into the trip some staff go up to the chairs around us and start taking the towels off the chairs and packing up the stuff that people had laid out.   About 30 minutes later the family comes down and is accusing another family of taking their chairs.  I told the family that was saving the chairs that the staff picked up their stuff so the disagreement didn't get any uglier than it already was. How do you do this without letting guest know you have a policy.  When we stayed at Aulani everyday at towel/bracelet pick up they let you know your stuff would be moved if you weren't using your chair for 30 min. To me you either have a policy or you don't but you don't just start making up something because people were complaining about not having chairs. 

Since we were staying at the pool/ lazy river all day I can't tell you how many people thought is was OK to have squirt guns, nerf ball, full size footballs, giant floats all in the lazy river.  Of course it's water and we will get splashed from time to time but it's a lazy river that states "No Horseplay" as one of the rules.  It really hurts when you are drifting in a raft and get hit with a regular football.  Especially when you are completely unaware it's coming.  I'm also not sure at what point it became OK for people to swim in clothes and I'm talking about a t-shirt over a sunburn.  But flat out parents stripping down their kids and having them swim in their undies, I'm guessing their rooms weren't ready???  I realize WBC does NOT have lifeguards but they need to get the pool areas under control.  When each of these events (multiple times) were happening we would look around to see if their was some kind of personnel to help out and their just wasn't.  The only people are the ones giving tours.

Unfortunately, this stay really altered our opinion of WBC and I just don't see us going back.  I know others will have had better experiences and we had two great trips and that's why we went back but this was a real mess.  WBC needs to reinforce the policies they already have in place if they want to have us back.  Unfortunately, we didn't looooooove bonnet creek this time.


----------



## lisski76

buzzgirls&dad said:


> Just Back (March 28-April) from our 3rd stay at WBC and I have to say we were disappointed with WBC.  Let me start with the positives, the overall grounds and size of the rooms are great for the $ and the staff was very friendly.  We stayed in tower three on the 5th floor parking lot view.  Our request was a high floor Theme park view.  So no love there(not a big deal).  What was a big deal was not having hot water in the late afternoon when you wanted to shower and get ready for dinner. Night after night and we were told that the resort was fully booked and sometimes this happens late in the day. What????
> 
> We were just at the resort for the pool and sun.  No Disney parks for us this trip.  So imagine my surprise when 4 days into the trip some staff go up to the chairs around us and start taking the towels off the chairs and packing up the stuff that people had laid out.   About 30 minutes later the family comes down and is accusing another family of taking their chairs.  I told the family that was saving the chairs that the staff picked up their stuff so the disagreement didn't get any uglier than it already was. How do you do this without letting guest know you have a policy.  When we stayed at Aulani everyday at towel/bracelet pick up they let you know your stuff would be moved if you weren't using your chair for 30 min. To me you either have a policy or you don't but you don't just start making up something because people were complaining about not having chairs.
> 
> Since we were staying at the pool/ lazy river all day I can't tell you how many people thought is was OK to have squirt guns, nerf ball, full size footballs, giant floats all in the lazy river.  Of course it's water and we will get splashed from time to time but it's a lazy river that states "No Horseplay" as one of the rules.  It really hurts when you are drifting in a raft and get hit with a regular football.  Especially when you are completely unaware it's coming.  I'm also not sure at what point it became OK for people to swim in clothes and I'm talking about a t-shirt over a sunburn.  But flat out parents stripping down their kids and having them swim in their undies, I'm guessing their rooms weren't ready???  I realize WBC does NOT have lifeguards but they need to get the pool areas under control.  When each of these events (multiple times) were happening we would look around to see if their was some kind of personnel to help out and their just wasn't.  The only people are the ones giving tours.
> 
> Unfortunately, this stay really altered our opinion of WBC and I just don't see us going back.  I know others will have had better experiences and we had two great trips and that's why we went back but this was a real mess.  WBC needs to reinforce the policies they already have in place if they want to have us back.  Unfortunately, we didn't looooooove bonnet creek this time.


 
I can understand your frustration, however I do think that people in general need to be more respectful of others.  During our last stay, many kids had squirt guns and nurf balls in the pool.  I got hit with both several times, while parents watched and did nothing.  I eventually told the children to move to the other part of the pool so no one else would get hit and they did listen.  One day my daughter and niece were using swim tubes in the pool, they both got out to get a drink and left their tubes near the zero entry pool.  We had chairs close by so the kids only had to go to the chairs for their drinks, they were literally gone 1 minute.  When we turned back around for the tubes, they were gone.  2 women actually allowed their children to take our kids swim tubes and they were spinning them around in the water in the tubes.  The mothers new they weren't their tubes and new they didn't belong to the pool, and they didn't care.  They actually gave us attitude when we told them to give them back. 

My point is that no matter how many rules or policies are in place, you will have individuals that feel entitled to do as they wish.  Don't them spoil your vacation or views on WBC.


----------



## lisski76

buzzgirls&dad said:


> Just Back (March 28-April) from our 3rd stay at WBC and I have to say we were disappointed with WBC.  Let me start with the positives, the overall grounds and size of the rooms are great for the $ and the staff was very friendly.  We stayed in tower three on the 5th floor parking lot view.  Our request was a high floor Theme park view.  So no love there(not a big deal).  What was a big deal was not having hot water in the late afternoon when you wanted to shower and get ready for dinner. Night after night and we were told that the resort was fully booked and sometimes this happens late in the day. What????
> 
> We were just at the resort for the pool and sun.  No Disney parks for us this trip.  So imagine my surprise when 4 days into the trip some staff go up to the chairs around us and start taking the towels off the chairs and packing up the stuff that people had laid out.   About 30 minutes later the family comes down and is accusing another family of taking their chairs.  I told the family that was saving the chairs that the staff picked up their stuff so the disagreement didn't get any uglier than it already was. How do you do this without letting guest know you have a policy.  When we stayed at Aulani everyday at towel/bracelet pick up they let you know your stuff would be moved if you weren't using your chair for 30 min. To me you either have a policy or you don't but you don't just start making up something because people were complaining about not having chairs.
> 
> Since we were staying at the pool/ lazy river all day I can't tell you how many people thought is was OK to have squirt guns, nerf ball, full size footballs, giant floats all in the lazy river.  Of course it's water and we will get splashed from time to time but it's a lazy river that states "No Horseplay" as one of the rules.  It really hurts when you are drifting in a raft and get hit with a regular football.  Especially when you are completely unaware it's coming.  I'm also not sure at what point it became OK for people to swim in clothes and I'm talking about a t-shirt over a sunburn.  But flat out parents stripping down their kids and having them swim in their undies, I'm guessing their rooms weren't ready???  I realize WBC does NOT have lifeguards but they need to get the pool areas under control.  When each of these events (multiple times) were happening we would look around to see if their was some kind of personnel to help out and their just wasn't.  The only people are the ones giving tours.
> 
> Unfortunately, this stay really altered our opinion of WBC and I just don't see us going back.  I know others will have had better experiences and we had two great trips and that's why we went back but this was a real mess.  WBC needs to reinforce the policies they already have in place if they want to have us back.  Unfortunately, we didn't looooooove bonnet creek this time.


 
I can understand your frustration, however I do think that people in general need to be more respectful of others.  During our last stay, many kids had squirt guns and nurf balls in the pool.  I got hit with both several times, while parents watched and did nothing.  I eventually told the children to move to the other part of the pool so no one else would get hit and they did listen.  One day my daughter and niece were using swim tubes in the pool, they both got out to get a drink and left their tubes near the zero entry pool.  We had chairs close by so the kids only had to go to the chairs for their drinks, they were literally gone 1 minute.  When we turned back around for the tubes, they were gone.  2 women actually allowed their children to take our kids swim tubes and they were spinning them around in the water in the tubes.  The mothers new they weren't their tubes and new they didn't belong to the pool, and they didn't care.  They actually gave us attitude when we told them to give them back. 

My point is that no matter how many rules or policies are in place, you will have individuals that feel entitled to do as they wish.  Don't them spoil your vacation or views on WBC.


----------



## lisski76

sorry for the double post


----------



## Upatnoon

We were just at the resort for the pool and sun.  No Disney parks for us this trip.  So imagine my surprise when 4 days into the trip some staff go up to the chairs around us and start taking the towels off the chairs and packing up the stuff that people had laid out.   About 30 minutes later the family comes down and is accusing another family of taking their chairs.  I told the family that was saving the chairs that the staff picked up their stuff so the disagreement didn't get any uglier than it already was. How do you do this without letting guest know you have a policy.  When we stayed at Aulani everyday at towel/bracelet pick up they let you know your stuff would be moved if you weren't using your chair for 30 min. To me you either have a policy or you don't but you don't just start making up something because people were complaining about not having chairs.

Since we were staying at the pool/ lazy river all day I can't tell you how many people thought is was OK to have squirt guns, nerf ball, full size footballs, giant floats all in the lazy river.  Of course it's water and we will get splashed from time to time but it's a lazy river that states "No Horseplay" as one of the rules.  It really hurts when you are drifting in a raft and get hit with a regular football.  Especially when you are completely unaware it's coming.  I'm also not sure at what point it became OK for people to swim in clothes and I'm talking about a t-shirt over a sunburn.  But flat out parents stripping down their kids and having them swim in their undies, I'm guessing their rooms weren't ready???  I realize WBC does NOT have lifeguards but they need to get the pool areas under control.  When each of these events (multiple times) were happening we would look around to see if their was some kind of personnel to help out and their just wasn't.  The only people are the ones giving tours.

Unfortunately, this stay really altered our opinion of WBC and I just don't see us going back.  I know others will have had better experiences and we had two great trips and that's why we went back but this was a real mess.  WBC needs to reinforce the policies they already have in place if they want to have us back.  Unfortunately, we didn't looooooove bonnet creek this time.[/QUOTE]

There is a lifeguard at the two pools with slides. The lazy river pool always seems to be the most "busy" pool. There are 5 other pools to choose from, however. We like the pirate pool for its size and it seems a bit quieter.


----------



## backfire103

Does anyone know if you can call and have two reservations merged together? I want to get two consecutive 2BR reservations and was curious if they would allow me to keep the same room. Thanks!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Well, when we stayed there in 2013, we were there for a total of 9 nights.  When I checked in, the man at the front desk said, "So I see that you'll be checking out on Wednesday, correct?"  I told him that we were actually staying until the following Sunday and to look for another reservation.  He found it right away, combined them, and no move was necessary.


----------



## lisski76

backfire103 said:


> Does anyone know if you can call and have two reservations merged together? I want to get two consecutive 2BR reservations and was curious if they would allow me to keep the same room. Thanks!



We have always had 2 reservations and never had to move..


----------



## Dis5150

Can anyone tell me if there are ever cabs waiting around the main check in area, or hotel area? We will be there for W&D Half marathon weekend in November and will rely on cabs or Uber. I have never used either so I am a little nervous, but we are NOT renting a car.


----------



## Upatnoon

Dis5150 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are ever cabs waiting around the main check in area, or hotel area? We will be there for W&D Half marathon weekend in November and will rely on cabs or Uber. I have never used either so I am a little nervous, but we are NOT renting a car.


Sometimes I see them in front of the main building, but its not Las Vegas where a stream of taxis are waiting to pick you up.

However, there are many, many cabs in the area so if you have to call one and you shouldn't have to wait too long.


----------



## Dis5150

Upatnoon said:


> Sometimes I see them in front of the main building, but its not Las Vegas where a stream of taxis are waiting to pick you up.
> 
> However, there are many, many cabs in the area so if you have to call one and you shouldn't have to wait too long.



Thanks! Do you know if there is a concierge who can call one for us, or are we on our own?


----------



## lisski76

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks! Do you know if there is a concierge who can call one for us, or are we on our own?



They gave us a number at the desk for a cab service they recommend.  You have to call as cabs don't sit st WBC.  I don't remember the name of company but they were very good.  We would give a pick up time when they dropped us off and they were always prompt.


----------



## Dis5150

lisski76 said:


> They gave us a number at the desk for a cab service they recommend.  You have to call as cabs don't sit st WBC.  I don't remember the name of company but they were very good.  We would give a pick up time when they dropped us off and they were always prompt.



Thanks!


----------



## HeatherC

Upatnoon...sorry to hear your stay wasn't as good as it could have been.  I wonder...also...if it was because it was Easter time with higher than normal crowds of people.  Plus, the weather has been unusually hot so that could also come into play with more people hanging


----------



## Upatnoon

HeatherC said:


> Upatnoon...sorry to hear your stay wasn't as good as it could have been.  I wonder...also...if it was because it was Easter time with higher than normal crowds of people.  Plus, the weather has been unusually hot so that could also come into play with more people hanging


Thanks. Our last trip was great. I was replying to someone else that had a problem, but somehow the message got scrambled.


----------



## Lupeix

massvacationer said:


> so, in two weeks we are going back to WBC for our second stay.  And, DW is following a pretty strict exercise regimen.  i don't remember anything about the gyms.
> 
> The Club Wyndham website says there are two exercise rooms at the resort.
> 
> Which buildings are they in and what sort of equipment do they have?
> 
> I am guessing they are in the main reception building and Tower 6 - and I also guess there is a third in the Wyndham Grand Hotel (if so can timeshare folks use that one)?



DH always exercises on vacation. I asked Ken Price and he told me you can use the gym at the hotel. As far as I know there's only one exercise room at WBC itself and it is not that great, you can see pictures here: http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/wyndham-bonnet-creek-resort/photos/fitness-center--v3016533/


----------



## lilmape

What's your favorite non-disney restaurant near WBC?


----------



## KaceyA

We are going to Bonnet Creek at the end of April.  Does anyone know whether guests can use the pools on check in day prior to actually checking in? We will arrive in the morning.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Checking into WBC next Friday. 

Although I'm super excited, I'm also going aaakkkk where did the time go!! Gotta get my you know what in gear this weekend.

So, a couple quick questions - what's the closest grocery store to get some of our supplies, alcohol, good deli for grab and go stuff?  We are Canadian so not used to alcohol in grocery stores - are there separate liquor stores?  Can you get the same booze (beer, hard liquor, etc.) in a grocery store as you can in a liquor store?  Is it ok to bring alcohol to pool as long as it's not in glass? (In disguise in a to go mug???lol)

We are doing Universal/SeaWorld/Aquatica this trip - what's the best way to get to these places in morning rush hr traffic - take the Interstate or Palm Pkway/Turkey Lake Road route?

I think from what I've read that all buildings except tower 6 have been refurbished - is that correct? I'm not too concerned about what building we will be in location wise - just hoping when we check in after 5 we score a room with a decent view!

Thanks everyone.  I read some will be here the exact time we are (17th-25th).  See you all there!


----------



## chicagoshannon

lilmape said:


> What's your favorite non-disney restaurant near WBC?



We always go to Sweet Tomatoes and Perkins (kids eat free on Tuesday dinner).  They're not fancy but we like them. You can get there by either driving through Downtown Disney or go 1 exit on I4.  They're both in the Crossroads area.   There are a bunch of other restaurants on the same area: Red Lobster, TGIFridays, Chevy's, Fudruckers and more.


----------



## lisski76

KaceyA said:


> We are going to Bonnet Creek at the end of April.  Does anyone know whether guests can use the pools on check in day prior to actually checking in? We will arrive in the morning.



Yes you can swim and there are shower/bathroom facilities at the main building pool.


----------



## lisski76

momof2gr8kids said:


> Checking into WBC next Friday.
> 
> Although I'm super excited, I'm also going aaakkkk where did the time go!! Gotta get my you know what in gear this weekend.
> 
> So, a couple quick questions - what's the closest grocery store to get some of our supplies, alcohol, good deli for grab and go stuff?  We are Canadian so not used to alcohol in grocery stores - are there separate liquor stores?  Can you get the same booze (beer, hard liquor, etc.) in a grocery store as you can in a liquor store?  Is it ok to bring alcohol to pool as long as it's not in glass? (In disguise in a to go mug???lol)
> 
> We are doing Universal/SeaWorld/Aquatica this trip - what's the best way to get to these places in morning rush hr traffic - take the Interstate or Palm Pkway/Turkey Lake Road route?
> 
> I think from what I've read that all buildings except tower 6 have been refurbished - is that correct? I'm not too concerned about what building we will be in location wise - just hoping when we check in after 5 we score a room with a decent view!
> 
> Thanks everyone.  I read some will be here the exact time we are (17th-25th).  See you all there!



There is both Walmart and Publix stores close by. You can usually get the same alcohol in the grocery store as you can in a liquor store.  They have a very good variety to chose from. You may bring liquor to the pool as long as it is in a plastic cup, no glass is allowed at the pool.  Yes all buildings but 6 have been refurbished.   Can't help you with the direction question


----------



## mesathemom

Laurie5013 said:


> I am freaking out.....I booked through vacation strategy and have paid in full.  We are scheduled to arrive Friday 4/10.  I called WBC to confirm the reservation and they told me they have nothing in my name.  It's only 4 days away, shouldn't they have me in their system at this point (the lady I spoke w/ a WBC said yes)?
> I've called VS and, of course, didn't get an answer.
> 
> ETA  Just got a call back from VS.  She said that this does happen occassionally.  She's going to resend my reservation to them and then call to confirm they received it.  Once she's confirmed it she will call me back.  I'm so glad that I called!  What if I hadn't called and ended up arriving to no reservation!   I'll update after I hear back from her.



So glad I read this...I also booked through vacation strategy.I just called to confirm my own reservation for the 16th, and nope. Nothing in my name! And I have a parcel being sent there that will probably be arriving a few days before us... I hope VS gets back to me soon, seriously don't need this kind of stress right now!


----------



## massvacationer

Lupeix said:


> DH always exercises on vacation. I asked Ken Price and he told me you can use the gym at the hotel. As far as I know there's only one exercise room at WBC itself and it is not that great, you can see pictures here: http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/wyndham-bonnet-creek-resort/photos/fitness-center--v3016533/


Thanks....great info 're the hotel gym....sounds like DW will have a place to work out


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mesathemom said:


> So glad I read this...I also booked through vacation strategy.I just called to confirm my own reservation for the 16th, and nope. Nothing in my name! And I have a parcel being sent there that will probably be arriving a few days before us... I hope VS gets back to me soon, seriously don't need this kind of stress right now!



Did u get it sorted out? We booked through vs as well.  Called today and we are in the system for our stay on Friday thank goodness!


----------



## mesathemom

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did u get it sorted out? We booked through vs as well.  Called today and we are in the system for our stay on Friday thank goodness!



No, haven't heard from them yet. Which sucks. They have always been quick to reply when I had any questions. No one ever picks up at the number listed, so I both emailed and left a voice message last night, and am hoping someone resolves something soon, or I will have an ulcer.


----------



## lmcarr49

Does Vacation Strategy send a final email confirmation? I already paid in full and arrive in 3 weeks.


----------



## froggygal1301

So, we are going to be at BC in 6 days and I am packing! I have been following the loooove Bonnet Creek threads off and on for a year or two now but I just want to ask .... if BC provides extra "stuff" if you need it, why would you bring it? Specifically, I am thinking of dishwasher detergent and coffee filters. Is it just so you don't have to hunt them down? Our packing room is more tight than I thought it would be and I am just really trying to figure out what is necessary because I will absolutely over pack if I let myself!


----------



## SqueakyMouse

froggygal1301 said:


> So, we are going to be at BC in 6 days and I am packing! I have been following the loooove Bonnet Creek threads off and on for a year or two now but I just want to ask .... if BC provides extra "stuff" if you need it, why would you bring it? Specifically, I am thinking of dishwasher detergent and coffee filters. Is it just so you don't have to hunt them down? Our packing room is more tight than I thought it would be and I am just really trying to figure out what is necessary because I will absolutely over pack if I let myself!



Just back.  There were 5 of us, so I'm sure that impacted what we needed:  kitchen trash bags (only given 2 this trip), laundry detergent (again, only given 2 packets), dishwasher detergent (same), shampoo/conditioner (they sell theirs in the gift shop now, and so I'm not sure you could get more from housekeeping...didn't try).  Did not need additional paper towels or coffee filters.  Hint for coffee drinkers:  Our middle ds is addicted to his coffee.  Dh picked up some disposable coffee cups with plastic lids at the grocery.  Wonderful!


----------



## SqueakyMouse

Grocery store suggestion: Avoid the closest Publix (about 1 1/2 miles away) and go just a little further.  (There's a Super Walmart really close to the next Publix, too.)  The closest Publix does not have the best or most affordable of selections.  Also, it's not very clean or friendly.  I suspect this is because it is slammed with WDW visitors all the time.


----------



## SqueakyMouse

momof2gr8kids said:


> We are doing Universal/SeaWorld/Aquatica this trip - what's the best way to get to these places in morning rush hr traffic - take the Interstate or Palm Pkway/Turkey Lake Road route?



Visited US/IoA 3 times this past week.  Took I-4 every time.  Never had any difficulty.  Experimented with the different exits.  The main entrance to the parking garages tends to back-up in the morning hours.  I wish I could tell you which exit takes you to a small side entrance with like 3 toll booths.  There was never a line here.  Hopefully someone on here can advise. I meant to make a note of the exit that took us this way but didn't.  Whatever you do, don't return to WBC by way of DTD.  It's still absolutely CRAZY in that area.


----------



## froggygal1301

SqueakyMouse said:


> Just back.  There were 5 of us, so I'm sure that impacted what we needed:  kitchen trash bags (only given 2 this trip), laundry detergent (again, only given 2 packets), dishwasher detergent (same), shampoo/conditioner (they sell theirs in the gift shop now, and so I'm not sure you could get more from housekeeping...didn't try).  Did not need additional paper towels or coffee filters.  Hint for coffee drinkers:  Our middle ds is addicted to his coffee.  Dh picked up some disposable coffee cups with plastic lids at the grocery.  Wonderful!



Had you brought extras of those things or did you ask for more? (except s/c of course)


----------



## lisski76

froggygal1301 said:


> So, we are going to be at BC in 6 days and I am packing! I have been following the loooove Bonnet Creek threads off and on for a year or two now but I just want to ask .... if BC provides extra "stuff" if you need it, why would you bring it? Specifically, I am thinking of dishwasher detergent and coffee filters. Is it just so you don't have to hunt them down? Our packing room is more tight than I thought it would be and I am just really trying to figure out what is necessary because I will absolutely over pack if I let myself!


You will run out of most things they provide as they only leave about 2 of each item.  We have never tried asking for more because it isn't a traditional hotel stay with maid service. I always thought that was part of keeping costs down but  I'd be curious to know if anyone has tried to get additional supplies as well.


----------



## Upatnoon

SqueakyMouse said:


> Grocery store suggestion: Avoid the closest Publix (about 1 1/2 miles away) and go just a little further.  (There's a Super Walmart really close to the next Publix, too.)  The closest Publix does not have the best or most affordable of selections.  Also, it's not very clean or friendly.  I suspect this is because it is slammed with WDW visitors all the time.


Not sure what Publix you visited, but there isn't one that close to WBC.

The Publix I always go to is this one about 4.5 miles away:

Publix at Water Tower Shoppes
Water Tower Place
29 Blake Blvd
Celebration, FL 34747

This Publix is busy -- you will also see Disney cast members shopping in there -- but it is large and brand-new. One tip to save money: Check out iheartpublix.com before you go to see what's on sale.

Sometime I go to this Super Wal-Mart, also about 4.5 miles away:

Walmart Supercenter
3250 Vineland Rd
Kissimmee, FL 34746

It is also very busy, but the route is a bit more simple and a bit faster than Publix.


----------



## massvacationer

So, Tower 5 was the last one renovated - and Tower 6 will be renovated this fall.

*But*, *was the main  check-in building*  (which is called "Puerto de Leon" and I believe does not have a number)  *ever renovated?*  if it was, when was it renovated?  How are the rooms?  

Are there 3-bedroom deluxe units in this building?


----------



## Laurie5013

mesathemom said:


> So glad I read this...I also booked through vacation strategy.I just called to confirm my own reservation for the 16th, and nope. Nothing in my name! And I have a parcel being sent there that will probably be arriving a few days before us... I hope VS gets back to me soon, seriously don't need this kind of stress right now!



Did you head anything back from them yet?   Someone returned my call w/in an hour after I left a message.  If you haven't heard back I'm sure you will.  I know how you feel though, I was completely freaking out. It all worked out for us.  We just got back today and had no problems checking in.


----------



## Laurie5013

We just got back from WBC, had a great time and loved the resort!
*Check-In  *We arrived at 2pm and were able to check-in.  The line at the check-in desk was quite long.  Probably 15 people in line in front of me.  It seemed to move quickly and took about 20 minutes.  One thing I noticed was that there were only 5 people working to get guests checked in, but there were 12 working at the "parking pass desks". Once I got up to the desk I had to give my drivers license and a credit card.  They placed a $150 hold on the credit card for "incidentals", whatever that means. He said it would be removed from my account after about 5 days.  He gave us our key cards and directed us to the "parking pass desk".

*Parking Pass Desk *I considered skipping the parking pass desk, but decided that I wanted to experience it, just so I could post here about it.  I walked over to one of the desks and was directed around to the side where a lady was standing.  I said to her "I need a parking pass, please" she asked for my drivers license (annoying that I had to show it AGAIN) and asked for everyone's name who would be staying there. She asked me three different times if I already had all of the tickets that I needed.  Then she started giving me the talk about the breakfast.  Every time she asked me something, my answer was basically "I am just here for the parking pass".  I could tell she was getting annoyed.  Finally she asked me "Have you already been to the breakfast?"  I said "no and I'm not interested, I just want the parking pass"  She took my parking pass and a Wyndham catalog and slammed it down on the counter.  I picked it up and walked away.  Sunday evening they called twice w/in 15 minutes inviting us to the breakfast or a luncheon. I'm not sure exactly what they said because my husband answered both of those times.  The next day I answered when they called again.  She offered a $150 gift card if we would attend.   I nicely told her we weren't interested and would be checking out the next morning and she said she'd remove us from her list.  

*Room *Tower 5, room 484  I did not request a room/view. We had a view of the parking garage.  We could see some fireworks over the trees around 9:30 each night.  If we had been a few floors higher we would have been able to see them really well.  The room was nice and clean.  Tons of space. There was an iron, but no ironing board.  We had no extra toilet paper or trash bags.  There were only 3 of us and we were only there 4 days, so the two rolls of toilet paper were enough, but just barely.  They provided plenty of bar soap (one bar at each bathroom sink, plus a bar in each shower and one at the master tub).  There was also body gel, mouthwash (which had already been opened), shampoo, conditioner and lotion.  The room wasn't very sound proof.  I was woken up very early each morning by a baby crying in the room next door.  We also heard kids running up and down the hallway all through the night....sounded like a herd of elephants.  The location was perfect.  It was a very easy drive to all 4 disney parks. 

I have some pictures of the room that I will post in the picture thread once I upload them.


----------



## mombrontrent

Laurie5013 said:


> We just got back from WBC, had a great time and loved the resort!
> *Check-In  *We arrived at 2pm and were able to check-in.  The line at the check-in desk was quite long.  Probably 15 people in line in front of me.  It seemed to move quickly and took about 20 minutes.  One thing I noticed was that there were only 5 people working to get guests checked in, but there were 12 working at the "parking pass desks". Once I got up to the desk I had to give my drivers license and a credit card.  They placed a $150 hold on the credit card for "incidentals", whatever that means. He said it would be removed from my account after about 5 days.  He gave us our key cards and directed us to the "parking pass desk".
> 
> *Parking Pass Desk *I considered skipping the parking pass desk, but decided that I wanted to experience it, just so I could post here about it.  I walked over to one of the desks and was directed around to the side where a lady was standing.  I said to her "I need a parking pass, please" she asked for my drivers license (annoying that I had to show it AGAIN) and asked for everyone's name who would be staying there. She asked me three different times if I already had all of the tickets that I needed.  Then she started giving me the talk about the breakfast.  Every time she asked me something, my answer was basically "I am just here for the parking pass".  I could tell she was getting annoyed.  Finally she asked me "Have you already been to the breakfast?"  I said "no and I'm not interested, I just want the parking pass"  She took my parking pass and a Wyndham catalog and slammed it down on the counter.  I picked it up and walked away.  Sunday evening they called twice w/in 15 minutes inviting us to the breakfast or a luncheon. I'm not sure exactly what they said because my husband answered both of those times.  The next day I answered when they called again.  She offered a $150 gift card if we would attend.   I nicely told her we weren't interested and would be checking out the next morning and she said she'd remove us from her list.
> 
> *Room *Tower 5, room 484  I did not request a room/view. We had a view of the parking garage.  We could see some fireworks over the trees around 9:30 each night.  If we had been a few floors higher we would have been able to see them really well.  The room was nice and clean.  Tons of space. There was an iron, but no ironing board.  We had no extra toilet paper or trash bags.  There were only 3 of us and we were only there 4 days, so the two rolls of toilet paper were enough, but just barely.  They provided plenty of bar soap (one bar at each bathroom sink, plus a bar in each shower and one at the master tub).  There was also body gel, mouthwash (which had already been opened), shampoo, conditioner and lotion.  The room wasn't very sound proof.  I was woken up very early each morning by a baby crying in the room next door.  We also heard kids running up and down the hallway all through the night....sounded like a herd of elephants.  The location was perfect.  It was a very easy drive to all 4 disney parks.
> 
> I have some pictures of the room that I will post in the picture thread once I upload them.



Thanks for the review, we are headed there in 2.5 weeks. I won't be checking in until late (plane lands at 9:05pm) so I will try to skip the "parking pass desk". I might also unplug the phone in the room. We usually pack a fan or two in our luggage or just turn the bathroom fan on for white noise. I sleep with a fan at home as do my kids so hopefully we won't notice too much noise in the other rooms or in the hallways. Now just have to remember to pack extra supplies, we are staying 10 nights so 2 rolls of toilet paper for 5 people won't cut it!


----------



## Laurie5013

mombrontrent said:


> Thanks for the review, we are headed there in 2.5 weeks. I won't be checking in until late (plane lands at 9:05pm) so I will try to skip the "parking pass desk". I might also unplug the phone in the room. We usually pack a fan or two in our luggage or just turn the bathroom fan on for white noise. I sleep with a fan at home as do my kids so hopefully we won't notice too much noise in the other rooms or in the hallways. Now just have to remember to pack extra supplies, we are staying 10 nights so 2 rolls of toilet paper for 5 people won't cut it!



I thought it was odd that there wasn't one extra roll of toilet paper in each bathroom.  I'm sure that you can request more, but may have to go to the desk in the main building to get it.


----------



## lisski76

Here now.  Checked in yesterday at 10:30, room was not ready until 2:30.  They did say during check in that you can call house keeping for additional items, such as soap etc.  We are in tower 6 and this time I did not request a view or floor just to see what we would get.  I am happy to report we are on the 15th floor with a pool view and perfect firework view as well!  For those wondering if tower 6 is dated and worn because it's due for a refurb, I can say it is in great shape.  Everything in our unit is in great condition and does not show tremendous wear.


----------



## mrsap

lisski76 said:


> Here now.  Checked in yesterday at 10:30, room was not ready until 2:30.  They did say during check in that you can call house keeping for additional items, such as soap etc.  We are in tower 6 and this time I did not request a view or floor just to see what we would get.  I am happy to report we are on the 15th floor with a pool view and perfect firework view as well!  For those wondering if tower 6 is dated and worn because it's due for a refurb, I can say it is in great shape.  Everything in our unit is in great condition and does not show tremendous wear.



Thanks for keeping us updated!!! Hope you have a wonderful trip!!! Take some fireworks pictures for us!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## acfbob

lisski76 said:


> Here now.  Checked in yesterday at 10:30, room was not ready until 2:30.  They did say during check in that you can call house keeping for additional items, such as soap etc.  We are in tower 6 and this time I did not request a view or floor just to see what we would get.  I am happy to report we are on the 15th floor with a pool view and perfect firework view as well!  For those wondering if tower 6 is dated and worn because it's due for a refurb, I can say it is in great shape.  Everything in our unit is in great condition and does not show tremendous wear.



Excellent news. We we will be there in a little under two weeks and will be in tower 6. Can't wait!!!


----------



## mesathemom

Laurie5013 said:


> Did you head anything back from them yet?   Someone returned my call w/in an hour after I left a message.  If you haven't heard back I'm sure you will.  I know how you feel though, I was completely freaking out. It all worked out for us.  We just got back today and had no problems checking in.



Yes, we did get it straightened it out yesterday, thank God! No one ever did return my message or email, but my husband was able to get someone on the line a bit later in the day. I guess they don't keep business hours for panicked guests on the weekends, lol. They didn't have an excuse for not having the reservation switched to my name, but they were very prompt in taking care of it once we were able to reach them. Now I can fully look forward to ditching the kids and having a sweet vacation with my hubby


----------



## barefootMom

Hi all - I am going to WBC for the first time next week (joining my sisters family who is renting there) but will need to get to the airport somehow very early on Friday morning and will n to have a rental car. I am trying to research but it does not look like there is a shuttle to the airport, correct? Any ideas on the easiest way to get to the airport for me and my daughter and how much it might cost? tHANKS!


----------



## Upatnoon

barefootMom said:


> Hi all - I am going to WBC for the first time next week (joining my sisters family who is renting there) but will need to get to the airport somehow very early on Friday morning and will n to have a rental car. I am trying to research but it does not look like there is a shuttle to the airport, correct? Any ideas on the easiest way to get to the airport for me and my daughter and how much it might cost? tHANKS!


The easiest? Just take a cab. You can find out some more info here:
http://www.mearstransportation.com/


----------



## lisski76

barefootMom said:


> Hi all - I am going to WBC for the first time next week (joining my sisters family who is renting there) but will need to get to the airport somehow very early on Friday morning and will n to have a rental car. I am trying to research but it does not look like there is a shuttle to the airport, correct? Any ideas on the easiest way to get to the airport for me and my daughter and how much it might cost? tHANKS!




Mears transportation


----------



## HeatherC

We arrived yesterday!  Very excited to be back.  We arrived around 2:30 and there was no line at check in.  The guy at the desk was very nice and showed us on his computer that he had two 3 bedrooms available and ready.  One was ground floor Tower 3 and the other was 3rd floor Tower 6.  DD didn't want ground floor so we chose Tower 6.  We could have also waited a couple hours for a few more units to be ready, but we were fine with 3rd floor Tower 6.

We have a "conservation view" aka...parking lot.  But that is fine.  What we do have is an ENORMOUS balcony.  It is right over the entrance so it is double the width and length of the other ones we have had in the past.

Our 3bedroom unit is in great shape, but we did notice the set up seems a bit smaller than the last one we had in 2013.  I believe we had a Presidential then and now have a deluxe.  I also believe it is because the owner we rented from last time had a million Wyndham points and was considered Platinum.  I remember both him and the desk telling us last time that we had gotten an "upgraded" unit.  They are basically the same, but this one feels more compact even though it is still huge. 

We used the lazy river and hot tub at Tower 5 last night and everything is great so far.

Someone also mentioned no ironing board.  There is one mounted against the end wall of the main hall closet....kinda hard to spot.  They also have a hair dryer under the sink....which is great since I didn't pack mine.

We also ran to Walmart on Vineland Rd for groceries.  Easy to get too and prices were fine.


----------



## andiraye

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to create some of the Disney magic for my 7yo and 4yo boys while staying at WBC?  Because we are traveling with grandparents we are staying off property and I'm super excited about the pools and the other amenities but I'd love to inject some Disney into the hotel experience for my kids. For example, are there any Mickey wake up call services?  Other ideas?


----------



## massvacationer

HeatherC said:


> We arrived yesterday!  Very excited to be back.  We arrived around 2:30 and there was no line at check in.  The guy at the desk was very nice and showed us on his computer that he had two 3 bedrooms available and ready.  One was ground floor Tower 3 and the other was 3rd floor Tower 6.  DD didn't want ground floor so we chose Tower 6.  We could have also waited a couple hours for a few more units to be ready, but we were fine with 3rd floor Tower 6.
> 
> We have a "conservation view" aka...parking lot.  But that is fine.  What we do have is an ENORMOUS balcony.  It is right over the entrance so it is double the width and length of the other ones we have had in the past.
> 
> Our 3bedroom unit is in great shape, but we did notice the set up seems a bit smaller than the last one we had in 2013.  I believe we had a Presidential then and now have a deluxe.  I also believe it is because the owner we rented from last time had a million Wyndham points and was considered Platinum.  I remember both him and the desk telling us last time that we had gotten an "upgraded" unit.  They are basically the same, but this one feels more compact even though it is still huge.
> 
> We used the lazy river and hot tub at Tower 5 last night and everything is great so far.
> 
> Someone also mentioned no ironing board.  There is one mounted against the end wall of the main hall closet....kinda hard to spot.  They also have a hair dryer under the sink....which is great since I didn't pack mine.
> 
> We also ran to Walmart on Vineland Rd for groceries.  Easy to get too and prices were fine.


Thanks.  This is great info.
very interesting that the unit is in great shape, considering Tower 6 is due to be refurbished in Five months.

three years ago, we stayed in a 3bd deluxe on the pool side of tower 6 and enjoyed it.  It was on the 7th or 8 th floor, I think.


----------



## Laurie5013

HeatherC said:


> Someone also mentioned no ironing board.  There is one mounted against the end wall of the main hall closet....kinda hard to spot.



That was me who posted about no ironing board.  We were in a 2br, not a 3br and there is no "main hall closet".  There is a closet in the living room area, which is where the iron was.  There was a space for the ironing board to be stored in that closet, but it wasn't in there.  It was obvious there should have been one, it just happened to be missing from our particular room.  I'm sure I could have requested one, but I was able to do w/out it thanks to the small bottle of downy wrinkle releaser (love that stuff!) I had w/ me.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

andiraye said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for how to create some of the Disney magic for my 7yo and 4yo boys while staying at WBC?  Because we are traveling with grandparents we are staying off property and I'm super excited about the pools and the other amenities but I'd love to inject some Disney into the hotel experience for my kids. For example, are there any Mickey wake up call services?  Other ideas?



I think your best call here would be to bring your own Disney with you.  You can bring inexpensive Disney or park related items for Tinkerbell to leave for them each day.  I would suggest having a special basket or plastic bucket that you can place on the dining table, breakfast bar, or coffee table, maybe with some Easter grass in it, and leaving a little gift each night.  Target, Walmart and dollar stores often have themed sunglasses, wands, or coloring books, plus you can add glow sticks or other fun items as you like.  When we stayed at WBC and went to Disney, I was able to find quite a bit of those types of items for the boys, though we didn't have them special delivered.


----------



## andiraye

CyndiLooWho said:


> I think your best call here would be to bring your own Disney with you.  You can bring inexpensive Disney or park related items for Tinkerbell to leave for them each day.  I would suggest having a special basket or plastic bucket that you can place on the dining table, breakfast bar, or coffee table, maybe with some Easter grass in it, and leaving a little gift each night.  Target, Walmart and dollar stores often have themed sunglasses, wands, or coloring books, plus you can add glow sticks or other fun items as you like.  When we stayed at WBC and went to Disney, I was able to find quite a bit of those types of items for the boys, though we didn't have them special delivered.



I was definitely planning on tinker bell gifts. Was wondering if there were any other brilliant tricks. So many people on these boards are so creative!  Since this morning I've hit on Disney themed toiletries, napkins and maybe wall decals if I can find cheap ones.


----------



## Fundytrail

Checked in last on Sunday(12th) for 14 nights, ask nicely at the front desk for a lake view and ended up in Tower 3 on the 7th floor with a lake and fireworks view


----------



## southbound

Fundytrail said:


> Checked in last on Sunday(12th) for 14 nights, ask nicely at the front desk for a lake view and ended up in Tower 3 on the 7th floor with a lake and fireworks view




That's awesome, Fundytrail!  Would you be able to post a pic of your view, please?  We stayed in building 4 last time, and wondered what it looked like from over there?  How's the weather?  Forecast didn't look great


----------



## Skicount

Below is a detailed review of our stay at WBC from April 12th - April 18th.  Please feel free to skip if you are not interested in such detail - but I wanted to give back to this group with my thoughts because this forum's feedback was invaluable to our stay at WBC.  We just loved the place!

*Booking:*  Booked through Ken and Denise Price at vacationupgrades.com.  My best advice from our trip - do yourself a favor and book with Ken and Denise.  Very thorough, very easy and responsive to work with, and the price is excellent.  I've heard other folks get a little nervous with other groups, primarily due to a lack of timely communications about their reservations - this is not a problem with Ken and Denise.  In fact, Ken originally was unable to get a reservation for us due to lack of availability, but then found an opening and held it for us for 24 hours.  On top of that - we only wanted 5 nights, but Ken had a hold for 7 nights and was worried he might lose the whole reservation if we tried to adjust.  We were only billed the 5 night rate but could have used the additional nights if it had worked into our schedule.
*
Check-in: *Checked in on sunday 4/12 around 3pm.  Roughly 15 people in line if front of us - so roughly a 20 minute wait, but wasn't bothered by this.  Once at the counter, very friendly staff, very efficient.

*Infamous Parking Pass Desk:*  Was sent over to the parking pass desk to get our pass for the week.  Knew in advance what to expect from all of the useful postings on this forum.  Asked my wife and daughter to go check out the closest pool while I got the pass.  My parking pass desk experience was not as bad as some have described on here.  Yes, the person that talked with me was aggressive.  He repeated some of the property information I had already received at the front desk.  He asked whether we needed tickets for parks - I said "no, we are all set, thank you" - which was also true...  He talked about the free breakfast on monday or tuesday and the presentation with it.  I told him we were already booked those mornings, but thank you for the invitation.  He asked if we would attend if the breakfast were scheduled later in the week.  I said thank you but we are already fully booked with other activities.  He seemed to realize I wasn't biting on his pitches - so he then abruptly just gave me our pass and moved on.  This was about a 3 minute conversation if that.  So my advice is to stay friendly but firm and you will get your pass without hassle.

(I will mention I also received a voicemail in our room on Wednesday of our stay claiming I didn't have a parking pass.  I called back and told them that I received the parking pass at check in.  They tried again to pitch me the presentation by offering a $150 credit or a 7-night stay at some resort.  I told them thanks but no thanks and that was that.)

*Room:  *We stayed in Tower 1, Room 116.  Decided not to ask for a particular room.  The room was a 1 bedroom deluxe and was great!  It was at the end of the building on the first floor - facing the lake.  No fireworks or high level view, but it didn't matter to us.  It was so easy to go in and out of the room without getting on an elevator.  Facing the lake was also key - i'm sure it wouldn't have been as enjoyable if we were parking lot side.  Also, the towers at the other end of the property (5 & 6) seemed a little rowdier - we only have a 4-year old, so the relative quiet in Tower 1 actually worked out great.

*Facility:*  Property is very clean.  Loved the variety of pools at WBC.  Spent more time at the Tower 3 pool than others (seemed less rowdy).  Also really enjoyed the pool outside the hotel (between Towers 3 & 6) - a little quieter and seemed little more upscale.  Also swam at night at the pool outside Tower 4 (??) where there was live music at the adjacent bar.

While the pirate pool outside Tower 6 was fun with the pirate ship, it was also a bit too busy for our tastes.  Same with the pool outside the registration desk.

Never tried either lazy river.  We didn't do the splash pad (which was actually closed for much of the week for some reason).  Skipped mini-golf too, but a lot of folks seem to enjoy it.  Also skipped the playground outside Towers 1 & 2.

The 0.6 mile path around the lake was pretty awesome.  Great for walking anytime or running (early morning).  The lake was pretty great too - my 4-year old loved the ducks, Koi fish, and turtles in the lake.  The fountains were very pretty too - particularly at night (colored lights).

Ate at the Bar & Grill outside hotel/Tower 6 (not surprisingly, a bit over priced - but the pub food was good with good portions) and ordered out one night from the pizzeria next to Tower 3 (wouldn't recommend - below average pizza and pretty rough nachos).

*Activities:  *Lots of great activities to pick and choose from - particularly for the little ones.  My 4-year old loved making a tie-dye shirt ($10) and a stuffed bear ($20).  We went to the ice cream social as well ($3?).  Staff was great working with the kids.  We also went to the Gatorland experience, where they presented a couple of alligators and a boa constrictor snake.  The little ones loved this.  Another bonus - when booking through vacationupgrades.com, no daily resort fees - you only pay for materials for those activities requiring them.

*Surrounding area:  *Super easy to get to the Disney parks (we only went one day - to Magic Kingdom) and to Sea World (one day there too).  Please note we rented a car ($200 for the week - great price through Dollar), so can't speak to situation with shuttles or other public transportation.  Also easy to get to many restaurants and stores.

One suggestion - avoid the Publix supermarket on Rt. 192 listed on the info provided by the hotel.  The place is a madhouse (crazy busy) and it seemed as though there was some price inflation going on in this supermarket due to its proximity to Disney.  In retrospect, we would have gone to a slightly further away grocery store.

Overall, WBC is a great place to stay.  We stayed at a Disney value resort on our previous trip and were so disappointed with that room.  I can't see us staying at Disney again when WBC is so nice and has so much to offer.


----------



## missingdisneymore

We checked in at 8:30 am and they actually had a unit ready for us.  Tower 4, great view, etc.  Sent us over to get our 'parking pass' and I walked right by it and went to our room. About 2 days later a woman called inviting us to a breakfast, we gratuitously declined.  10 minutes later a man called and invited us to an after dinner meet n greet Wyndham reception (???).  Again, we declined.  15 minutes later a woman called (pretty sure it was the same from before) and said there was no record of us picking up our parking pass.  I said that was correct.  She asked if now was as good time for me to come get it.  I said, no.  She asked what time would be.  I said 'ma'am, you and I both know I do not need a parking pass.  Half of the vehicles on this property do not have one.  People come here to hang out for a day with no recourse. (We saw a lot of that on the weekend days)  You have called me 3 times in 30 minutes.  I am not interested in attending a presentation.  Please do not interrupt my family vacation again.' Then I unplugged the phone.  

Loved WBC and intend to return next year but I will unplug the phone on day 1 next time.


----------



## ibob52

missingdisneymore said:


> Loved WBC and intend to return next year but I will unplug the phone on day 1 next time.



*I have no problem getting my *parking pass* when I check in.

I also ... unplug the phone on the first day.


*


----------



## acfbob

We booked a one bedroom presidential for myself, wife and 7 year old son thinking it should be sufficient. For the last month have tried unsuccessfully to change to a two bedroom presidential so we didn't have to put my son on a pullout. I have had no luck. What are the chances I could upgrade to a two bedroom presidential at check in????


----------



## Upatnoon

acfbob said:


> We booked a one bedroom presidential for myself, wife and 7 year old son thinking it should be sufficient. For the last month have tried unsuccessfully to change to a two bedroom presidential so we didn't have to put my son on a pullout. I have had no luck. What are the chances I could upgrade to a two bedroom presidential at check in????


How did you book? Are you a timeshare owner? Did you rent? Did you reserve direct from Wyndham? I would say the odds of upgrading at the front desk are slim, as this is a time-share resort. 

For 3 people the 1BR unit will be plenty big. What are your concerns?


----------



## Rosebud123

Fundytrail said:


> Checked in last on Sunday(12th) for 14 nights, ask nicely at the front desk for a lake view and ended up in Tower 3 on the 7th floor with a lake and fireworks view



I had a lake view/fireworks view one year from Tower 2. It was amazing!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Lupeix

Hi, I will be there in 5 days
How much laundry soap and coffee filters do they give you?
Can you request extra toilet paper/ paper towels or should I add it to our garden grocer order?
thanks!


----------



## jm106

Are the grills outside charcoals or propane? Thanks


----------



## Gr8t Fan

jm106 said:


> Are the grills outside charcoals or propane? Thanks



Propane.


----------



## acfbob

Upatnoon said:


> How did you book? Are you a timeshare owner? Did you rent? Did you reserve direct from Wyndham? I would say the odds of upgrading at the front desk are slim, as this is a time-share resort.
> 
> For 3 people the 1BR unit will be plenty big. What are your concerns?



My only real concern is the pullout couch and it not being a good bed to sleep for 9 nights. If they are sufficient then the 1 bedroom is fine. 

We booked through VS


----------



## ibob52

acfbob said:


> We booked a one bedroom presidential for myself, wife and 7 year old son thinking it should be sufficient. For the last month have tried unsuccessfully to change to a two bedroom presidential so we didn't have to put my son on a pullout. I have had no luck.



*If it were me ... I would be perfectly *Happy* with a Deluxe 2 Bedroom (if it is available)*

*The aura of a *Presidential* is not that much ... when compared to comfort. *


----------



## CyndiLooWho

acfbob said:


> My only real concern is the pullout couch and it not being a good bed to sleep for 9 nights. If they are sufficient then the 1 bedroom is fine.
> 
> We booked through VS



We booked a Wyndham in Williamsburg too late to get a 2 BR and the boys had to use the pullout couch / floor in the 1 BR.  They're boys - it was fine.  The first night, they tried the pullout and decided they could not sleep in the same space (younger boy is a bed hog). After that, the older one slept on the couch like it was a couch, and the younger one used a camp pad and sleeping bag and slept on the floor.  They thought it was an adventure.  The 2 BR would have been better for our sanity, b/c the boys were almost teens, but I remember sleeping that way at friends' and relatives' houses and it was always kind of fun.

The presidentials have larger living areas, so you should be able to easily move around the pullout should you decide to pull it out. If you are concerned about it being comfortable, you could always invest in an inflatable pool mattress or inexpensive camp pad to make it more comfy.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Checked in Friday and this place is amazing! Loving the space and the grounds.  Not sure I will ever be able to go back to a hotel room.  So nice for everyone to have their own rooms to chill in after a long park day! 

We ended up in an end room - part parking lot part pool view.  At first I was disappointed, but it's been fine and the best thing is that it's at the end of the hall and there is a stairwell beside us - so super quiet. 

Drive to Universal has been fine as well, so I'm glad we chose this over a hotel closer to Universal. 

As for Parking Pass - I was worrying about the high pressure sales, but all I did was not go to the Parking Pass desk.  Went out the other door.  No one bothered me at all.  Phone's been unplugged most of the time, so not sure if they've called.

Someone asked about coffee filters - we had 8.  Assuming that's because we are here 8 nights.  2 packets of laundry soap and dishwasher soap.


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Momof2gr8kids or anyone else there - Can you let me know if they had the following:

cupcake pan
Big skillet
big pot to boil noodles in
large mixing bowl
can opener
9x13 pyrex or metal dish

Thanks!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Bkk40in2011 said:


> Momof2gr8kids or anyone else there - Can you let me know if they had the following:
> 
> cupcake pan
> Big skillet
> big pot to boil noodles in
> large mixing bowl
> can opener
> 9x13 pyrex or metal dish
> 
> Thanks!


No cupcake pan, but everything else you mentioned is here.  The mixing bowls have lids for them too, which is nice.


----------



## froggygal1301

Checked in yesterday morning at 8! We lucked up because there were available rooms so definitely ask if you arrive early!

Is there anywhere on property we can go to see fireworks since we don't have a view?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

froggygal1301 said:


> Checked in yesterday morning at 8! We lucked up because there were available rooms so definitely ask if you arrive early!
> 
> Is there anywhere on property we can go to see fireworks since we don't have a view?


Tower 1 Suite 726 at 9 for Epcot fireworks. (so the girl at the check in desk said..haven't been to verify.)


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Bkk40in2011 said:


> Momof2gr8kids or anyone else there - Can you let me know if they had the following:
> 
> cupcake pan
> Big skillet
> big pot to boil noodles in
> large mixing bowl
> can opener
> 9x13 pyrex or metal dish
> 
> Thanks!



Wyndham never has a cupcake pan - we bring / buy disposable aluminum cupcake tins when we get our groceries.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

CyndiLooWho said:


> Wyndham never has a cupcake pan - we bring / buy disposable aluminum cupcake tins when we get our groceries.


Wow - you guys are energetic - no baking here on vacation! lol.  Although I hate baking at home too... But nice to have the kitchen for easy dinners after the park.  I know lots of people say no way will they cook on vacation, but honestly, it's more relaxing coming back here and making something simple than dragging a tired family to a restaurant.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

momof2gr8kids said:


> Wow - you guys are energetic - no baking here on vacation! lol.  Although I hate baking at home too... But nice to have the kitchen for easy dinners after the park.  I know lots of people say no way will they cook on vacation, but honestly, it's more relaxing coming back here and making something simple than dragging a tired family to a restaurant.



Easy to bake some muffins while the kids shower (yanno - those 30 min teen showers?). Add some wheat germ to make them digest a little slower and kill the carb crash...


----------



## froggygal1301

momof2gr8kids said:


> Tower 1 Suite 726 at 9 for Epcot fireworks. (so the girl at the check in desk said..haven't been to verify.)



Thanks! I'll check it out. We are in Tower 1 

ETA: It's not labeled as anything but it is obviously a room on display. Doors are propped open, all lights and TVs on, etc. It's a 4 bdrm presidential and is gorgeous! We will try tonight if fireworks aren't cancelled from rain.


----------



## froggygal1301

momof2gr8kids said:


> Wow - you guys are energetic - no baking here on vacation! lol.  Although I hate baking at home too... But nice to have the kitchen for easy dinners after the park.  I know lots of people say no way will they cook on vacation, but honestly, it's more relaxing coming back here and making something simple than dragging a tired family to a restaurant.



I am starting to agree with this more and more. After the incident yesterday at Sweet Tomatoes where I didn't get to eat due to the sick and screaming baby.... we are enjoying eating here more. Not to mention, my 4 year old is ridiculously picky. Dragging everyone to a restaurant in the traffic last night and then all the drama with the baby was blahhhh.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Wish me some pixie / mummy dust if you have a mo!

Trying to add a day onto our reservation at WBC in early June.  We just looked at our Wyndham points and figured out that we need to use a few more this summer, and adding a day to Orlando would be great. We currently have 2, 3 night back-to-back stays, and want to expand that to a full week. We have the 3 park Universal tix, so we can add the extra park day is already paid for, and since we would be using our own points, the extra night is paid for, too. It's finding someone giving up a ressie that includes June 13 so we can snag that extra night that will be the problem.

Other than calling VIP reservations hotline daily until we leave, does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

froggygal1301 said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out. We are in Tower 1
> 
> ETA: It's not labeled as anything but it is obviously a room on display. Doors are propped open, all lights and TVs on, etc. It's a 4 bdrm presidential and is gorgeous! We will try tonight if fireworks aren't cancelled from rain.


We were there tonight to watch the fireworks and O.M.G. That unit is gorgeous!


----------



## texasrachel

CyndiLooWho said:


> Wish me some pixie / mummy dust if you have a mo!
> 
> Trying to add a day onto our reservation at WBC in early June.  We just looked at our Wyndham points and figured out that we need to use a few more this summer, and adding a day to Orlando would be great. We currently have 2, 3 night back-to-back stays, and want to expand that to a full week. We have the 3 park Universal tix, so we can add the extra park day is already paid for, and since we would be using our own points, the extra night is paid for, too. It's finding someone giving up a ressie that includes June 13 so we can snag that extra night that will be the problem.
> 
> Other than calling VIP reservations hotline daily until we leave, does anyone have any suggestions for me?


No, that's what I'm doing, just remember that 15/14 days a lot of people cancel. So you might luck out then. I'm noticing a lot open for beginning of May as people cancel things they were holding on to.


----------



## natenapril

So I'm getting excited for our stay here in 15 days! We usually book a 2 bedroom deluxe but we are celebrating my daughters high school graduation and my husbands completion of his 3 degree (while being in the Air Force) so I booked a 3 bedroom Presidential!!  SO so excited!


----------



## mrsap

natenapril said:


> So I'm getting excited for our stay here in 15 days! We usually book a 2 bedroom deluxe but we are celebrating my daughters high school graduation and my husbands completion of his 3 degree (while being in the Air Force) so I booked a 3 bedroom Presidential!!  SO so excited!



Have a great trip!!!!! Please share your feedback and some pics!!!


----------



## lmcarr49

natenapril said:


> So I'm getting excited for our stay here in 15 days! We usually book a 2 bedroom deluxe but we are celebrating my daughters high school graduation and my husbands completion of his 3 degree (while being in the Air Force) so I booked a 3 bedroom Presidential!!  SO so excited!



We might be neighbors! We leave in 16 days and also have a 3 bedroom presidential. If you hear a little boy throwing a tantrum, that's me. Lol


----------



## Bkk40in2011

Thanks guys for all the responses on what's in the suite.  I didn't think to even try check in that early 8AM! and was so happy to hear that because we are getting there super early before 10am most likely next Thurs so hoping that because it is an "off" day that maybe they will be able to accommodate.  If not I will have swimsuits packed.  Can't wait!

Also I agree about the eating in the rooms.  I like to cook but if on vacation it is nice not to do that, BUT my body cannot take fast food, high sodium restaurants and park food for our entire vacation.  The kids are most excited about hanging out at the resort and eating dinners like we live there.  I think that's great!  I am taking a pork roast for crockpot shredded pork sandwiches, crockpot beans and rice, venison sausage to grill, burgers to grill, steaks to grill, spaghetti meat is already made, breakfast sausage is already cooked up and frozen.  I made as much ahead of time as possible to make throwing meals together easy.  It isn't the healthiest food but it is at least homemade so maybe I won't swell up like a toad frog!

I am tracking my calories on MFP so knowing ahead of time a little of what we are eating is very helpful to me.


----------



## natenapril

lmcarr49 said:


> We might be neighbors! We leave in 16 days and also have a 3 bedroom presidential. If you hear a little boy throwing a tantrum, that's me. Lol



We might be bringing my four year old nephew so I'm sure you will hear him too! LOL   I'm so ready for this vacation!


----------



## ibob52

*Taking a day off (or 2-3) and Hanging around WBC ... can be relaxing and a lot of fun.*

*Last time ... my teens had a daily walk around the lake* (a hey they get it moment)


----------



## Laurie5013

I just uploaded some pictures of the 2br deluxe we stayed in last week to the WBC photo thread.


----------



## ShesALovebug

Checking in on the 28th, booked with VS and called today to confirm my reservation. They had it right away. I guess it was split up in 2 separate reservations but the guy on the phone took it upon himself to combine the reservations so we didn't have to switch rooms. 

I can't wait! This will be our first visit.


----------



## Jarmo

Would you guys say a 1BR or a 2BR with a 2 year old?   Last time the baby was 11 months old and it was easy enough with a one bedroom.  This time I'm thinking her naptime/bedtime routine might be easier with a separate bedroom.


The price I have now is $66 a night for a 1BR and $83 for a 2BR (in September)


----------



## froggygal1301

momof2gr8kids said:


> We were there tonight to watch the fireworks and O.M.G. That unit is gorgeous!



We were there too! We stood on the right side of the balcony and had the baby that kept flipping backwards from Daddy's shoulders (crazy game she plays). I need a reason to stay in one of those one day!




Jarmo said:


> Would you guys say a 1BR or a 2BR with a 2 year old?   Last time the baby was 11 months old and it was easy enough with a one bedroom.  This time I'm thinking her naptime/bedtime routine might be easier with a separate bedroom.
> 
> The price I have now is $66 a night for a 1BR and $83 for a 2BR (in September)



I vote 2bdrm.  It's so nice for nap time and we love our privacy. She can have her own space


----------



## monkeybug

We are excited to be staying at Hilton Bonnet Creek (I'm guessing that's the hotel part) for a few days soon. We are traveling with friends who are staying somewhere else and I was wondering if they can meet us for drinks and swimming one night? Are there rules against non-guests swimming?


----------



## staceyeileen

monkeybug said:


> We are excited to be staying at Hilton Bonnet Creek (I'm guessing that's the hotel part) for a few days soon. We are traveling with friends who are staying somewhere else and I was wondering if they can meet us for drinks and swimming one night? Are there rules against non-guests swimming?



The Hilton Bonnet Creek, although in the same general area as the Wyndham (i.e. the Bonnet Creek resort area), is not associated with the Wyndham resort at all.  If people are referring to the hotel in this thread, they're probably taking about the Wyndhan Grand Bonnet Creek, which is actually an additional tower next to one of the timeshare towers with a direct walkway between them.


----------



## monkeybug

staceyeileen said:


> The Hilton Bonnet Creek, although in the same general area as the Wyndham (i.e. the Bonnet Creek resort area), is not associated with the Wyndham resort at all.  If people are referring to the hotel in this thread, they're probably taking about the Wyndhan Grand Bonnet Creek, which is actually an additional tower next to one of the timeshare towers with a direct walkway between them.


Oh okay! Thank you!


----------



## massvacationer

Wrapping up a stay at WBC - extended family staying in a few deluxe units in Tower six.  All units in good shape.

building six is going down for renovation this fall, but our units are still good.....mattresses are feeling like they need to get replaced, though


----------



## Jarmo

massvacationer said:


> Wrapping up a stay at WBC - extended family staying in a few deluxe units in Tower six.  All units in good shape.
> 
> building six is going down for renovation this fall, but our units are still good.....mattresses are feeling like they need to get replaced, though



The only difference I cared about after trying deluxe and a presidential was the mattress


----------



## ShesALovebug

Just curious, which fireworks are closer, MK or Epcot? Or are they equally close and it just depends on your room location?


----------



## lisski76

ShesALovebug said:


> Just curious, which fireworks are closer, MK or Epcot? Or are they equally close and it just depends on your room location?


Epcot and pretty sure those are the only ones you can very well.


----------



## lisski76

Sadly checked out this morning from a perfect 12 day stay!!!!  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## acfbob

Does anyone have a phone number for the Bonnet Creek front desk. Want to confirm my reservation.


----------



## Spanky

WBC phone is 407-238-3500


----------



## acfbob

Spanky said:


> WBC phone is 407-238-3500



Thank you very much. All confirmed!


----------



## minerva78

I'm looking at possibly booking with Vacation Strategy for December, and in reading through some of the posts I just wanted to get some clarification.  It sounds like they do not put the reservation in your name until 7 days before check in, correct?  Or at least that's what is supposed to happen.  So if I call WBC several days ahead of time, they will look up my name, and if it's not there, Vacation Strategy has always been able to straighten this out?  I was just curious as to whether or not anyone had ever still run into problems with their reservation after contacting VS.  They have the best quote and best cancellation policy for my dates, so I would like to go with them if I finally bite the bullet and book an offsite trip.


----------



## chicagoshannon

ShesALovebug said:


> Just curious, which fireworks are closer, MK or Epcot? Or are they equally close and it just depends on your room location?



We were actually able to see the DHS fireworks last May (frozen fireworks).


----------



## ibob52

*


minerva78 said:



			It sounds like they do not put the reservation in your name until 7 days before check in, correct? Or at least that's what is supposed to happen. So if I call WBC several days ahead of time, they will look up my name, and if it's not there, Vacation Strategy has always been able to straighten this out.
		
Click to expand...

*
*In past DISboard posts ... there have only been a few reports of people not being able  

to confirm with WBC the week before arrival (when Booked thru VS)*

*Use due diligence ... confirm the week before arrival. 

So that would give VS time to correct it ... if there were a problem.*

* 99% of the time everything is fine with a WBC via VS ... transaction/reservation.

But ... it is wise to stay on top of it.*

*Also a *Good Quote* today is subject to availability (tomorrow - etc)*

*I definitely like the Vacation Strategy *cancellation policy* (I believe it is the Best - WBC)*


----------



## Chrispygal

We are booked for a 4 bedroom Presidential this coming November, and ended up deciding to fly in Friday night instead of Saturday morning.  I booked through VS and there was no rooms available for that Friday night, so we are staying at a different resort for one night.   Our plan was to hit a park on Saturday morning and then plan to be at WBC for check in around 4pm.  In reading this thread it seems like we may be able to check in early?  Is it worth trying this, or should we just stick with our original plan?  Also if we do try and check in and our room is not ready (which I'm guessing could happen since there are only so many 4 bedroom units), do they have a spot to store our luggage while we go to the parks, or would you not trust that??


----------



## Jarmo

Chrispygal said:


> We are booked for a 4 bedroom Presidential this coming November, and ended up deciding to fly in Friday night instead of Saturday morning.  I booked through VS and there was no rooms available for that Friday night, so we are staying at a different resort for one night.   Our plan was to hit a park on Saturday morning and then plan to be at WBC for check in around 4pm.  In reading this thread it seems like we may be able to check in early?  Is it worth trying this, or should we just stick with our original plan?  Also if we do try and check in and our room is not ready (which I'm guessing could happen since there are only so many 4 bedroom units), do they have a spot to store our luggage while we go to the parks, or would you not trust that??



I've been twice, first time we checked in very early (11am), the second time we had to wait until 4.  Both were in September.


----------



## Chrispygal

Jarmo said:


> I've been twice, first time we checked in very early (11am), the second time we had to wait until 4.  Both were in September.



Thanks!  I guess it might be worth giving it a try, or at least not worry about staying at the park longer than we want to.


----------



## ibob52

Chrispygal said:


> do they have a spot to store our luggage while we go to the parks, or would you not trust that??



*Yes ... WBC does have Bell services and they will hold your luggage for you.*

*I trust Bell services at other places (Hotels) there is no reason why I would not trust them at WBC*


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

We booked our first off site stay at WBC for the last week in August. We are traveling with another family, 9 people total (4 A, 5C). We booked through VS - I assume we got a "good" deal -- it was the cheapest I could find. Originally we were staying at Fort Wilderness and our friends were at AoA, so they are saving about $275 and we're spending an extra $200 or so, but staying in a large condo is much better than our motorhome (plus a washer and dryer?!?)!

On that note, does anyone know if parking our motorhome at WBC will be an issue? We plan to use it as our transportation to the park everyday, too (it has 9 seat belts so we'll all fit).

Looking forward to cathing up with this thread


----------



## Jarmo

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> We booked our first off site stay at WBC for the last week in August. We are traveling with another family, 9 people total (4 A, 5C). We booked through VS - I assume we got a "good" deal -- it was the cheapest I could find. Originally we were staying at Fort Wilderness and our friends were at AoA, so they are saving about $275 and we're spending an extra $200 or so, but staying in a large condo is much better than our motorhome (plus a washer and dryer?!?)!
> 
> On that note, does anyone know if parking our motorhome at WBC will be an issue? We plan to use it as our transportation to the park everyday, too (it has 9 seat belts so we'll all fit).
> 
> Looking forward to cathing up with this thread




Parking is usually pretty tight, and at the end of the day it can be hard to find a spot close to your building.  I'd call WBC to ask, maybe they have special parking for large vehicles.


----------



## natenapril

I just called to confirm our reservation and we are in Tower 6(3 bedroom Presidential suite). I know thats the Pirate ship pool building so it's a new tower for us. Come on vacation!


----------



## goodbunny

Just booked September 12th - 19th at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (through Vacation Strategy)! 

We're West Coast transplants who know Disneyland and its resorts like the back of our hands, but now must get a new education in everything Walt Disney World since moving to the East Coast. I felt totally certain that we would stay on site and closely followed recent Free Dining developments until yesterday evening, when I realized that we would be paying $1200+ to get "free" dining for our party of five and we'd be crammed together in a relatively small room. (Did I mention that certain members of our party snore and talk in their sleep?) We have two small children, which can make traveling between parks a pain, so the new requirement to add on park hoppers added no real value to us. Bonnet Creek seems to make much more sense, right?

My understanding is that we will make any room requests at check-in? Any particular towers that are preferable (more recently renovated, centrally located, etc.)? Thanks for your help, and all of the information provided in this thread!


----------



## DavisVacationer

Hey Guys, we've always stayed at WBC, but it was all booked for our trip coming up in 2 weeks, so we're over at Wyndham Cypress Palms for the first time. It's our first time staying off-property (or WBC) as a family, so we're not sure what to expect. Has anyone been there recently? I saw they were going under a rehab, is that over now? Thanks!


----------



## ibob52

DavisVacationer said:


> Hey Guys, we've always stayed at WBC, but it was all booked for our trip coming up in 2 weeks, so we're over at Wyndham Cypress Palms for the first time. It's our first time staying off-property (or WBC) as a family, so we're not sure what to expect. Has anyone been there recently? I saw they were going under a rehab, is that over now? Thanks!



*It might be *better* to start a new thread ... with *Wyndham Cypress Palms *in the title.

Additionally try ... tripadvisor... to supplement DISboard reviews. *


----------



## DavisVacationer

ibob52 said:


> *It might be *better* to start a new thread ... with *Wyndham Cypress Palms *in the title.
> 
> Additionally I use ... tripadvisor... to supplement DISboard reviews. *


I did awhile back but no responces, so I thought I'd take a shot at the WBC thread since we had stayed there prior. Thanks!


----------



## Jarmo

Just booked out 3rd trip to WBC, September 6- 11!  I got a pretty good rate by avoiding a Friday or Saturday night stay.


----------



## ShesALovebug

Just checked in for our first time. Gorgeous property. I asked for a newer renovated room and fireworks view, the guy at the front desk was super nice and putt us in 774, saying it had great fireworks view. Just questioning if anyone knows this is true, the room faces a parking lot and trees, which I don't care about if we can see fireworks. I just thought the fireworks views would face the lake for some reason.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

ShesALovebug said:


> Just checked in for our first time. Gorgeous property. I asked for a newer renovated room and fireworks view, the guy at the front desk was super nice and putt us in 774, saying it had great fireworks view. Just questioning if anyone knows this is true, the room faces a parking lot and trees, which I don't care about if we can see fireworks. I just thought the fireworks views would face the lake for some reason.



That's a fireworks view.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Jarmo

Anybody know if Kids Nite Out will come to Bonnet Creek?  We're not totally on board with a stranger coming to watch our (will be) 2 year old, but it's something we are considering


----------



## gunderda

So is it better to ask for a "view" or "fireworks view" ??
A great view plus fireworks would be ideal but honest if i had to choose one or the other I'd rather take a great daytime view (if that even exists without being able to see fireworks at night)


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

That view exists--I think it's in buildings 1, 2, or 3--not absolutely sure about those building numbers, though.  When you check in, just tell them what you would like--a lake view with a view of the evening fireworks.  

I prefer the other side.  I want building 5 with a lake view so that we'll be near the lazy river that we love and can park in the garage between 4 and 5.  I know we won't be able to see the fireworks from the room, but I'd rather park in the shade and look out to the lake each morning while drinking coffee.  It's great that we all want something different--if we all wanted the same views, we'd stand much less of a chance at getting what we want!


----------



## ibob52

*Fireworks off in the distance don't do much for me ... but I'm happy for those who choose it.*


----------



## thr33boys

Ok, I just read through this whole thread and I see a lot of posters comment on VS's great cancellation policy. Can someone go into detail about what their cancellation policy is? Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

goodbunny said:


> Just booked September 12th - 19th at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (through Vacation Strategy)!
> 
> We're West Coast transplants who know Disneyland and its resorts like the back of our hands, but now must get a new education in everything Walt Disney World since moving to the East Coast. I felt totally certain that we would stay on site and closely followed recent Free Dining developments until yesterday evening, when I realized that we would be paying $1200+ to get "free" dining for our party of five and we'd be crammed together in a relatively small room. (Did I mention that certain members of our party snore and talk in their sleep?) We have two small children, which can make traveling between parks a pain, so the new requirement to add on park hoppers added no real value to us. Bonnet Creek seems to make much more sense, right?
> 
> My understanding is that we will make any room requests at check-in? Any particular towers that are preferable (more recently renovated, centrally located, etc.)? Thanks for your help, and all of the information provided in this thread!



We are West Coast transplants who know Disneyland too! And we are staying at Bonnet Creek on Sept 18-23.  My DD25 and I visited WDW for the first time this past February so we know our way around a bit. But, we stayed onsite and took Disney transportation everywhere. This trip is 6-7 people and we are Wyndham points owners so Bonnet Creek is a better idea for us. But we will have a rental car, so I'm sure we will be lost again as far as knowing our way to the parks! Will you have a car or rely on BC shuttle? Because the shuttle is $6 per person, per day, round trip, so it really adds up. And people on here have stated that they didn't like the BC shuttles. Wyndham told me that we had to wait until check in to request a certain room or view and that they would do what they could.

Sorry I can't answer any questions about towers as this will be our first trip there too! We are in a 3 bdrm deluxe.


----------



## Jarmo

thr33boys said:


> Ok, I just read through this whole thread and I see a lot of posters comment on VS's great cancellation policy. Can someone go into detail about what their cancellation policy is? Thanks!



*What is your cancellation policy?*
-More than 20 days notice of your check in date – Full Refund
-Less than 20 days notice of your check in date – Full Credit towards future vacation at one of our 160 resorts.


----------



## Upatnoon

gunderda said:


> So is it better to ask for a "view" or "fireworks view" ??
> A great view plus fireworks would be ideal but honest if i had to choose one or the other I'd rather take a great daytime view (if that even exists without being able to see fireworks at night)



One thing to mention, is that once the summer frozen fireworks start in June  at Hollywood Studios, most of the lake-view rooms will have a nice fireworks view.


----------



## gunderda

jennasmommyinMS said:


> That view exists--I think it's in buildings 1, 2, or 3--not absolutely sure about those building numbers, though.  When you check in, just tell them what you would like--a lake view with a view of the evening fireworks.
> 
> I prefer the other side.  I want building 5 with a lake view so that we'll be near the lazy river that we love and can park in the garage between 4 and 5.  I know we won't be able to see the fireworks from the room, but I'd rather park in the shade and look out to the lake each morning while drinking coffee.  It's great that we all want something different--if we all wanted the same views, we'd stand much less of a chance at getting what we want!



Honestly I'd probably prefer a room closer to the lazy river lol 
So if I could get that and a lakeview that would be ok for me!


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Both times we've been in bldg 4 near the lazy river. One time we had a semi-fireworks view, which was nice, but by that time, we were all pooped and ready to sag in front of the tvs. But being near the lazy river was GREAT. I'll probably ask for one of those rooms again in June.


----------



## goodbunny

Hey, Dis5150 (fellow Disneylander)! We are driving to Orlando, so we won't be at the mercy of the Bonnet Creek shuttle since parking at the parks is the cheaper/more flexible option (although my mother is traveling with us and will probably end up using it to head back early on occasion, so I hope it's not too bad).

Thanks for all of the room location recommendations! My husband is still waffling about doing BC instead of two rooms at a Value resort onsite, so I appreciate any suggestions that make the notion of staying at BC less daunting.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

So, question... when the rooms are listed as "Sleeps 4" how strict are they on that? Our traveling companions are backing out of an off site stay, so we're going to cancel our 3BR reservation, but I REALLY want to stay at WBC. Problem is we have 5 in our family (2A, 3C -- 9, 6, & 3). I know at Disney you can't put in an extra person, but we have stayed in many hotels (Marriots, Hyatts, etc.) that have allowed 5 since our 5th was a small child (we have a travel cot that we bring so she has a "bed").

So, can you put 5 in a 1bedroom? I can't see spending the extra $ for a 2 bedroom just to have space for a 3 year old. Otherwise it's back to the campground for us.


----------



## Jarmo

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> So, question... when the rooms are listed as "Sleeps 4" how strict are they on that? Our traveling companions are backing out of an off site stay, so we're going to cancel our 3BR reservation, but I REALLY want to stay at WBC. Problem is we have 5 in our family (2A, 3C -- 9, 6, & 3). I know at Disney you can't put in an extra person, but we have stayed in many hotels (Marriots, Hyatts, etc.) that have allowed 5 since our 5th was a small child (we have a travel cot that we bring so she has a "bed").
> 
> So, can you put 5 in a 1bedroom? I can't see spending the extra $ for a 2 bedroom just to have space for a 3 year old. Otherwise it's back to the campground for us.




How much of a price increase are you getting between a 1BR and 2BR?  For me it was only $20 a night extra


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

Jarmo said:


> How much of a price increase are you getting between a 1BR and 2BR?  For me it was only $20 a night extra



Vacation Upgrades wants $50 more/night -- and we're staying 7 nights. 
I havent' gotten my quote from Vacation Strategy yet.


----------



## Jarmo

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Vacation Upgrades wants $50 more/night -- and we're staying 7 nights.
> I havent' gotten my quote from Vacation Strategy yet.



I'm using Vacation Strategies for the 3rd time.  However, the price difference probably varies a lot by season and we always go during slower times.  Give VS a shot, especially if you are more than 60 days away... you might find a 2BR is cheaper than a 1BR from VU.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> So, question... when the rooms are listed as "Sleeps 4" how strict are they on that? Our traveling companions are backing out of an off site stay, so we're going to cancel our 3BR reservation, but I REALLY want to stay at WBC. Problem is we have 5 in our family (2A, 3C -- 9, 6, & 3). I know at Disney you can't put in an extra person, but we have stayed in many hotels (Marriots, Hyatts, etc.) that have allowed 5 since our 5th was a small child (we have a travel cot that we bring so she has a "bed").
> 
> So, can you put 5 in a 1bedroom? I can't see spending the extra $ for a 2 bedroom just to have space for a 3 year old. Otherwise it's back to the campground for us.



I would not recommend a 1BR for 5. We stayed in a 1BR (not 1BR deluxe) at another Wyndham TS a couple of years ago with boys aged 12 & 14. It was miserable, only slightly better than a hotel room. We had to move some of the LR furniture into the bedroom in order to pull out the sofa bed, which leaves no room for a cot. Only 1 bathroom, and the kitchen table and chairs had to be pushed into the LR in order to open the dishwasher and/or oven. I would never do it again. Never. I'm not even sure I'd do a 1BR deluxe, which has bigger living areas, with more than 3 people.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

CyndiLooWho said:


> I would not recommend a 1BR for 5. We stayed in a 1BR (not 1BR deluxe) at another Wyndham TS a couple of years ago with boys aged 12 & 14. It was miserable, only slightly better than a hotel room. We had to move some of the LR furniture into the bedroom in order to pull out the sofa bed, which leaves no room for a cot. Only 1 bathroom, and the kitchen table and chairs had to be pushed into the LR in order to open the dishwasher and/or oven. I would never do it again. Never. I'm not even sure I'd do a 1BR deluxe, which has bigger living areas, with more than 3 people.



I had to chuckle because the alternative is 5 of us sleeping in a 7 ft wide by 30 ft long motorhome, so the 1 bedroom sounds very spacious! LOL.

The floor plan of the 1BR deluxe looks like we'd have no problem fitting all 5 of us. We still have time to figure this out.. I just wish our plans weren't changing. The 3br was perfect fo rall of us.


----------



## andiraye

Has anyone ever taken a taxi between BC and EP, MK or HS?  How much does it generally cost?  We are a party of 6 renting a mini van but I suspect some may want to leave the parks earlier than others on occasion.


----------



## ibob52

andiraye said:


> Has anyone ever taken a taxi between BC and EP, MK or HS?  How much does it generally cost?  We are a party of 6 renting a mini van but I suspect some may want to leave the parks earlier than others on occasion.



*MK to WBC (*9560 Via Encinas, Orlando,_FL_32830)

Initial Fare $2.40
Add. Metered Fare $21.33<== *Fare <== ($2.40 per mile) ***
Tip (10%) $2.37 $26  *<== Tip
Estimated Taxi Fare* $26.10  <== *Total /Approx ... * www.taxifarefinder.com/main.php?city=Orlando

*I suggest ~ look up the address or (the distance in miles) to calculate the approximate fare ($2.40 a mile)*


----------



## jm106

andiraye said:


> Has anyone ever taken a taxi between BC and EP, MK or HS?  How much does it generally cost?  We are a party of 6 renting a mini van but I suspect some may want to leave the parks earlier than others on occasion.



We took a taxi from beach club after we left Epcot to Hilton bonnet creek and it was $12 for 4 of us.


----------



## Rigbyfab4

I have read elsewhere in this thread that the maximum number of people in a unit is strictly enforced. From what that post said, a chil counts as a person at any age, and the explanation given was that it was about fire regulations. This is second hand information so YMMV, but I wanted to share that.


----------



## njmousefest

At WBC now.  So far very impressed with everything.  Just wondering from the regulars, where is a good close place to get a pizza either delivered or (even picked up)?


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Woohoo! I got my extra night reserved.  So now we are scheduled for a full week, Sa-Sa. I even got the points discount for booking less than 60 days out. That's more points for next year's vacation.

As an aside for Wyndham points owners, I booked 2 consecutive 3 night ressies back in Feb. This 1 night reservation seems to have been made as part of the Club Wyndham Plus program. Will I have problems staying in the same unit for the whole time? It's the same room size/class. I booked it online, as the reservations hotlines were already closed for the night, so I couldn't ask about that. We're still new to owning our own points (we've traveled on my parents' points in the past), and this is the first set of ressies I've made on my own.


----------



## Spanky

For the folks asking about taxi cost - you could always use the Disney transporation to Caribbean Beach Resort and then call for a taxi. This will take longer but will be cheaper.


----------



## ibob52

*


njmousefest said:



			At WBC now.  So far very impressed with everything.  Just wondering from the regulars, where is a good close place to get a pizza either delivered or (even picked up)?
		
Click to expand...


FLIPPERS Pizza Delivers ... and they will call you when they arrive onsite. 
*

*Then you go meet them outside the lobby of your building.*


----------



## njmousefest

ibob52 said:


> *
> 
> FLIPPERS Pizza Delivers ... and they will call you when they arrive onsite.
> 
> Then you go meet them outside the lobby of your building.*


Thanks! Totallly remember hearing about flippers.  Just a question though - which one?  Old town/celebration or Lake Buena Vista disney?  Or just call one and they'll let us know?


----------



## ibob52

njmousefest said:


> Thanks! Totallly remember hearing about flippers.  Just a question though - which one?  Old town/celebration or Lake Buena Vista disney?  Or just call one and they'll let us know?



*I am not sure which address ... we got the number from the WBC welcome packet.*

*Yes ... just call and ask them if they deliver to WBC*


----------



## Upatnoon

njmousefest said:


> At WBC now.  So far very impressed with everything.  Just wondering from the regulars, where is a good close place to get a pizza either delivered or (even picked up)?


They have a pizza place in the resort over by the pool with the slide by Tower 3. There is likely a menu on your fridge.

I think that pizza's fine, but as some have said, Flippers is good. If you like Chicago deep-dish I like Giordanos.

I would not recomment ordering from the places that put a flyer under your door.


----------



## tiggerfied

Hi everybody! We're here now - first time at WBC. Happily very impressed. We checked in yesterday shortly before 4 pm. We asked for a lake view, upper floor (3rd and above) and something quiet. We waited in the lobby for about 45 mins waiting for them to call us, as they said they would, but my kids were antsy so I went up to the desk to ask if it was ready and sure enough it was. Neither time that I was up at the check in desk did they say anything about a parking desk or permit (and I've had the room phone unplugged since we got into the room). And you certainly don't need a permit as far as I can see to park here. Your room key gets you through the guard gate. 

I really love the location of our room. We are in Tower One, third floor, facing the lake. The view is absolutely lovely - I can't imagine looking the other way, but that's just me. Plus, since my son is a little under the weather, it looks like we'll be in our room a lot - looking out our windows!  Tower One is definitely quiet with no pool in front of it so it's perfect for us. The lady at check said tower one had been refurbished and I guess it has been - flat screen t.v.s - but, boy, there is a lot of wear and tear in our room....mostly  chipped paint, mildew or mold in bathroom and windows, scuff marks etc. It could use a good cleaning and paint job. Did I say we are staying in a two bedroom deluxe?  I love the huge balcony. And the whole room is such a great size. Perfect for the four of us. 

I really like WBC because it's not just six towers with a pool in front of each one. Each tower has something different in front of it. One has a quiet pool next to a lazy river, one has a slide another has a pirate ship slide, another has a playground and volley ball court. And different food and drink counters too. You really have to walk around to see all of the different offerings. I posted a picture of the resort map that is posted around the lake in the Picture Thread. 
Other things: great wifi, very responsive engineering visit when we thought the a/c wasn't working as well as well as we thought it should. All of the employees are very helpful and friendly. I ordered from Garden Grocer to arrive the morning of our arrival. Great! GG emailed me that it arrived and that refrigerated items were refrigerated. As soon as we arrived in our room and called Bell Services, it was brought up to our room - very nicely placed on our dining room table (7 bags).


----------



## goodbunny

Thanks for the detailed update, tiggerfied! I wonder if other towers have been more recently renovated and the rooms might be in better shape- I think that I heard #5 was the most recently renovated. Anyone know?


----------



## Spanky

I was at WBC last Sept. and building 5 was being refurbished at that time.


----------



## Laurie5013

goodbunny said:


> Thanks for the detailed update, tiggerfied! I wonder if other towers have been more recently renovated and the rooms might be in better shape- I think that I heard #5 was the most recently renovated. Anyone know?



We stayed in tower 5 last month.  The man at the check-in desk said it was the most recently renovated tower.  I didn't notice any excessive wear and tear in the room.  Everything seemed to be in great shape.  Furniture looked new and I didn't notice any chips in the paint.


----------



## Dis5150

If not in a hurry, I would take Disney bus to CBR and get a taxi or Uber from there. Just over 1 mile, much less $$.


----------



## KrystalS

I've been reading through this thread in preparation for our upcoming trip May 27-June 4. We have never stayed at WBC and I'm so excited! We are reserved for a 2br deluxe. We would like to be close to a pool with a slide and lazy river, can I request this? Do I call to request or just wait until check in? 
Just to confirm I can totally skip the "parking pass" desk? No plans to attend their sales pitch.

We are renting a car at the airport, what is the best route to the resort? We land at 12:30, I plan to check in and then head to the grocery store while my DH takes the kids to swim. Where is the closest Walmart?


----------



## Brian Noble

KrystalS said:


> We would like to be close to a pool with a slide and lazy river, can I request this?


Bonnet currently does not accept requests in advance. You could potentially ask for a specific area when you check in (and that might require a move) but the resort is very compact.  Unless you have someone in your party with mobility issues, everything is within easy walking distance.


----------



## KrystalS

Brian Noble said:


> Bonnet currently does not accept requests in advance. You could potentially ask for a specific area when you check in (and that might require a move) but the resort is very compact.  Unless you have someone in your party with mobility issues, everything is within easy walking distance.



Good to hear I was worried it was really spread out.


----------



## Spanky

I like to take the south exit out of the airport and drive the greenway (417) toll road. be sure you stop and pay each fee or the toll folks will bill the rental car company and they will add a daily toll fee to your rental even though you only used the toll road on two different days.
Exit on 536 and you will see a right exit to buena vista drive - follow the signs for  Caribbean Beach Resort. You may notice a small orange sign that says Bonnet Creek Resort. You will turn left at Buena Vista Drive and left onto Bonnet Creek Resort. There is a long entrance drive but the first property you come to will be Wyndham Bonnet Creek - it is also a left turn.
When you check in they will give you directions to several grocery store & Walmart.


----------



## Brian Noble

Spanky said:


> they will add a daily toll fee to your rental even though you only used the toll road on two different days.


This depends on the company from which you rent.  National, Alamo, and Enterprise only add a $4 fee for the days you use a toll road---so a total of $8 for a typical WDW trip. That's low enough that I'm happy to pay it to zip through the sunpass lanes on my way to the resort.

More details here: https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar


----------



## ibob52

Brian Noble said:


> This depends on the company from which you rent.  National, Alamo, and Enterprise only add a $4 fee for the days you use a toll road---so a total of $8 for a typical WDW trip. That's low enough that I'm happy to pay it to zip through the sunpass lanes on my way to the resort.
> 
> More details here: https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar



*That was my experience with ALAMO 

*$4.00 a day ~ only on days ~ that a toll road was driven**


----------



## Tink415

Spanky said:


> I like to take the south exit out of the airport and drive the greenway (417) toll road. be sure you stop and pay each fee or the toll folks will bill the rental car company and they will add a daily toll fee to your rental even though you only used the toll road on two different days.
> Exit on 536 and you will see a right exit to buena vista drive - follow the signs for  Caribbean Beach Resort. You may notice a small orange sign that says Bonnet Creek Resort. You will turn left at Buena Vista Drive and left onto Bonnet Creek Resort. There is a long entrance drive but the first property you come to will be Wyndham Bonnet Creek - it is also a left turn.
> When you check in they will give you directions to several grocery store & Walmart.


I received directions to grocery stores, Target and Walmart from the "parking pass" desk (did not get a parking pass).


----------



## yeamac

Rigbyfab4 said:


> I have read elsewhere in this thread that the maximum number of people in a unit is strictly enforced. From what that post said, a chil counts as a person at any age, and the explanation given was that it was about fire regulations. This is second hand information so YMMV, but I wanted to share that.


From my experience with Wyndham resorts, they ask for the names of the individuals staying in the room when you check in. Other than that, how will they really know? 

When I travel with my family of 5, I typically look for hotels that permit 5 in the room, but sometimes can only find ones that permit a max of 4. So for those I just indicate 2 adults, 2 children to make the online reservation. In all cases I have my own air mattress anyway for child #5. I've never had an issue with this. It's not like there is a security department - room enforcement division.

However, the Bonnet Creek resort is different from a hotel because it does offer 2-bedroom and larger units. But, if only a 1-bedroom unit was available for the time I needed it, I would book it for my family of 5 and make do. If you don't cause any fuss, it won't be a problem. To each their own, but that is how I would handle it. The 1 bedroom *deluxe* units are typically spacious enough, in my experience, especially if putting the youngest in the king bedroom. I don't have experience with 1 bedroom non-deluxe units, and imagine they would be smaller as was described by another forum member.


----------



## stephenmacrx

Hello Bonnet Creekers, 
We are thinking of staying here for the first time for 5 or so days the week after the Wine and Dine half marathon weekend.  I am wondering how far in advance we should get some quotes or book the room,  Not sure what size room we will need yet as some of the people are still on the fence this far out.  We are staying on property for the race weekend, so this would be a sunday/monday to friday res for a 2-3 bedroom most likely.  Any helpful advice on timelines is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Floridacrazy001

I just booked our 3-week summer vacation at Bonnet Creek.  It will be 2 adults and 2 kids, the youngest being 5 and the other is 15.  I was at Bonnet Creek for 2 weeks about 2 years ago, but we were at the Disney parks every day.  Last year we were at Cypress Pointe for 3 weeks.  We had a good time, but there are only 2 pools which can get crowded.  The only good thing for the teenager at Cypress Pointe was that it had a basketball hoop which he loved.  A question for all the families with teenagers, is there enough to do at BC that a 15 year old won't get bored?  During the summer does there appear to be a lot of teens hanging out around the pools?  We don't plan on spending too much time at the parks this year.  The only place we might go to for a day or 2 is Universal and one of the Disney water parks.


----------



## tiggerfied

I think it would be a great place to vacation for a teenager.  There is such a variety of activities offered - each of the five (or more) pools is very different than the other e.g. slides,lazy rivers, theming, additional amenities.  There is also a sand volleyball court, miniature golf, billiards, ping pong, beautiful walking around the lake, an arcade, and many, many scheduled activities - from outdoor evening movies to karaoke to pool activities and entertainment to contests (Family Survivor Challenge, Selfie Scavenger Hunt).


----------



## Funwith4kids

Hey folks who have stayed in a 2 BR unit and utilized the pull out couch,

Was there enough room in the unit to walk around it if you left it out? Also, if someone was still sleeping on it in the morning, was there enough space separation for others to have breakfast, use kitchen, etc?

TIA


----------



## tiggerfied

Funwith4kids said:


> Hey folks who have stayed in a 2 BR unit and utilized the pull out couch,
> 
> Was there enough room in the unit to walk around it if you left it out? Also, if someone was still sleeping on it in the morning, was there enough space separation for others to have breakfast, use kitchen, etc?
> 
> TIA


We stayed in a two bedroom deluxe. We didn't use the pull out but I'm pretty sure there would be room to walk around it - it just might be a little annoying. But there is no separation from it and the kitchen so it would a challenge to be making and eating breakfast with someone asleep on couch unless you were quiet as mice!  On the other hand, I will say that there was room in the second bedroom for a double aerobed - in case that's an option.


----------



## ibob52

*WBC ... 2 Bedroom *(sample layout)


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Just remember that the living space in a 2BR deluxe is rather smaller than the LR space in a presidential 2BR. I believe the floor plan above is a 2BR deluxe. Having stayed in one of those 2x, the space is tighter than it looks on the floor plan. Even in the presidential, though, the space is not well separated, as shown below.


----------



## KrystalS

ibob52 said:


> *That was my experience with ALAMO
> 
> *$4.00 a day ~ only on days ~ that a toll road was driven**



Good to know, we are also renting with Alamo. I don't mind paying the $4, but I was reading crazy amounts, like $20 a day for the entire length of your rental.


----------



## lmcarr49

I'm here now and the 3 bedroom presidential is amazing! I love this whole resort. Only bad thing is the water pressure; it's terrible.


----------



## maggiew

I'm so excited.  I won an auction today on SkyAuction for $599 (+$20 fee) for a 2 bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the last week of August!  We were debating between All Star Music regular room for $800, Marriott Residence Inn 2 bed/2 bath for $1100, other skyauction options, renting DVC points or using all of our Marriott Points for Grand Vista.  With 2 girls in their early 20s, the 2 bathrooms are essential!  And getting the condo at Bonnet Creek was cheaper than the All Stars!

I'm ok giving up the 60 day FP+ opportunity by not staying on site.  We've never done Mine Train (well, I have but the family hasn't), so the extra time might have helped with that.  But we can just try at park opening or closing or some of the other strategies.  And Anna & Elsa FP+ are not essential since the girls are older.  But it would have been fun since they played Anna & Elsa for Halloween.






I've been reading along with this threads for years.  I've always wanted to try out WBC but never have - up until now!!

Maggie


----------



## labdogs42

We will be staying at WBC in November 2015.  We got a 1 BR and a 2 BR with my RCi points.  Will it be easier to steer clear of the timeshare people if I say I already own RCI?  Or should I not even mention that and just run away!


----------



## Jarmo

labdogs42 said:


> We will be staying at WBC in November 2015.  We got a 1 BR and a 2 BR with my RCi points.  Will it be easier to steer clear of the timeshare people if I say I already own RCI?  Or should I not even mention that and just run away!



Here's my foolproof plan to avoid the timeshare upsell: when I'm at the parking desk, I tell them I just lost my job.


----------



## labdogs42

Jarmo said:


> Here's my fullproof plan to avoid the timeshare upsell: when I'm at the parking desk, I tell them I just lost my job.



lol PERFECT!!


----------



## smarsenault

stephenmacrx said:


> Hello Bonnet Creekers,
> We are thinking of staying here for the first time for 5 or so days the week after the Wine and Dine half marathon weekend.  I am wondering how far in advance we should get some quotes or book the room,  Not sure what size room we will need yet as some of the people are still on the fence this far out.  We are staying on property for the race weekend, so this would be a sunday/monday to friday res for a 2-3 bedroom most likely.  Any helpful advice on timelines is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Will also be there at the same time! As an owner I booked a few months ago. At the time there were not many 2-3 bedrooms left from what I could find. I would definitely book it as soon as you can.


----------



## Laurie5013

maggiew said:


> I'm ok giving up the 60 day FP+ opportunity by not staying on site.  We've never done Mine Train (well, I have but the family hasn't), so the extra time might have helped with that.  But we can just try at park opening or closing or some of the other strategies.  And Anna & Elsa FP+ are not essential since the girls are older.  But it would have been fun since they played Anna & Elsa for



I had no trouble getting a FP for Mine Train at 30 days out.  I couldn't get A&E though.  I got a 8am ADR at BOG, ate breakfast before the park opened, then was able to be 4th in line to see them. Well worth the overpriced breakfast!


----------



## andiraye

Laurie5013 said:


> I had no trouble getting a FP for Mine Train at 30 days out.



That is SO great to hear!


----------



## labdogs42

andiraye said:


> That is SO great to hear!



I agree!  Great news!  I was a little nervous about the 30 day FP thing.  We saw A&E in the fall, so i don't need to do that again!


----------



## Ollie Tabooger

Can anyone comment on the ResortNet2 rollout here? We'll have a party of 6 in a 2 br deluxe, and I bought a travel router to circumvent the device limit. The router can rebroadcast a wireless signal. I'm wondering about the pricing structure. Is there a "premium" level wifi for two devices, and, if so, how much per day/week is it. Thanks!


----------



## Jetstorm

Laurie5013 said:


> I had no trouble getting a FP for Mine Train at 30 days out.  I couldn't get A&E though.  I got a 8am ADR at BOG, ate breakfast before the park opened, then was able to be 4th in line to see them. Well worth the overpriced breakfast!


I'm staying Bonnet Creek for the first time this summer and just got to make my first fast pass after midnight last night and everyone I looked at was for late afternoon with the  summer crowds and on site people being able to book them 60 days out, but at least I got some. My question is since I made the fast passes online do I just show my ticket or band. I read that when you use the in park kiosks you get a little ticket to show at the ride. Do you have to print off the page and show it? I'm not sure I'm liking these fast passes because you have to know which park you'll be at for that day an dyou can only make the reservations for one park but up to three attractions.


----------



## Laurie5013

Jetstorm said:


> I'm staying Bonnet Creek for the first time this summer and just got to make my first fast pass after midnight last night and everyone I looked at was for late afternoon with the  summer crowds and on site people being able to book them 60 days out, but at least I got some. My question is since I made the fast passes online do I just show my ticket or band. I read that when you use the in park kiosks you get a little ticket to show at the ride. Do you have to print off the page and show it? I'm not sure I'm liking these fast passes because you have to know which park you'll be at for that day an dyou can only make the reservations for one park but up to three attractions.



If you have magic bands connected to your acct, you will use those at your FP rides....if no bands you will use your park ticket.  Since you're staying offsite you will not have magic bands unless you purchase them and add them to your account.  At each FP ride there is a thing shaped like a mickey head that you press your band/ticket to.  You have to scan them twice at each ride usually....once at the very beginning and then again when you are up closer to the ride.  We didnt use the in-park kiosks, so I can't tell you how those work.  As far as knowing which parks you'll be at each day, I suggest finding a crowd calendar online and using that to decide which park to go to. The idea is to go to the most recommended (least crowded) park.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

We have a party of 7 (four adults and 3 kids) looking at a late January trip. The rate I got online for a 2bd was $389/night. Is that average for what I could expect to pay? Or do they release discounts at some point? I am trying to decide whether to suggest Bonnet Creek or renting a condo.


----------



## Ollie Tabooger

nervous1sttimer said:


> We have a party of 7 (four adults and 3 kids) looking at a late January trip. The rate I got online for a 2bd was $389/night. Is that average for what I could expect to pay? Or do they release discounts at some point? I am trying to decide whether to suggest Bonnet Creek or renting a condo.


Did you book directly with the resort? Try Vacation Strategy or one of the other many resellers mentioned on this thread. EBay also has several dates listed at about $150/night. Search "Bonnet Creek Jan". I'd be shocked if you spent more than $200/night go a 2 br deluxe.


----------



## tiggerfied

nervous1sttimer said:


> We have a party of 7 (four adults and 3 kids) looking at a late January trip. The rate I got online for a 2bd was $389/night. Is that average for what I could expect to pay? Or do they release discounts at some point? I am trying to decide whether to suggest Bonnet Creek or renting a condo.


Check the first page of this thread for useful information regarding booking. It might be a good idea to take a look a VRBO to get an idea of some possible rates at WBC. We just got back and we paid $110 per night for a 2 bedroom deluxe through Ken and Denise Price (I think because of the season and it being within 60 days). Good luck!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Does anyone know if there is a sheet pan in the kitchens?  I can't seem to find the answer.  I'll have 5 kids with me, so I'll need to bake things like fish sticks and chicken nuggets.  I'm driving down, so I could always pack one in a suitcase, but if there's already one in the kitchen, I won't need to.  Thanks!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Has anyone ever made a room request and if so what building would be the best? Which one is close to the pirate pool? We are going next month so its getting close!!


----------



## Ollie Tabooger

jennasmommyinMS said:


> Does anyone know if there is a sheet pan in the kitchens?  I can't seem to find the answer.  I'll have 5 kids with me, so I'll need to bake things like fish sticks and chicken nuggets.  I'm driving down, so I could always pack one in a suitcase, but if there's already one in the kitchen, I won't need to.  Thanks!



Yes, there is a baking sheet.


----------



## ibob52

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Which one is close to the pirate pool? We are going next month so its getting close!!



*Building 6 is the closest ... not too far from Building 5 ~ either.*


----------



## Brian Noble

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Has anyone ever made a room request and if so what building would be the best? Which one is close to the pirate pool? We are going next month so its getting close!!


Bonnet does not accept room requests, except for VIP members personally staying on their points. The good news is that the resort is very compact, and nothing is particularly far from anything else. There is a walkway around the lake on the inner-ring of the resort's buildings, so everything is accessible


----------



## gunderda

My family is getting a 3 bedroom (regular - so i think that would be deluxe?).  The room plans I've looked at online only show one room with 2 double beds and the other two rooms have king beds.  My parents said they also a set up available where one room has king and the other two have 2 doubles.  I know this is slim to none chance, but does anyone know if those types of 3 bedroom setups are only in certain towers?


----------



## Jarmo

Anybody go back to an onsite hotel after WBC and regret it?  We've stayed at WBC the last two trips and loved it.  This year we didn't need to buy tickets since we have NE days remaining, so we decided to spend the extra money and rent DVC at Animal Kingdom.

I'm second guessing myself, mostly because WBC has a much more convenient location, and we already know we love it there.


----------



## Ksquared

Jarmo said:


> Anybody go back to an onsite hotel after WBC and regret it?  We've stayed at WBC the last two trips and loved it.  This year we didn't need to buy tickets since we have NE days remaining, so we decided to spend the extra money and rent DVC at Animal Kingdom.
> 
> I'm second guessing myself, mostly because WBC has a much more convenient location, and we already know we love it there.



We have rented DVC points and stayed at Animal Kingdom.  I think you will like it there.  I've stayed both onsite and offsite and we like to change things up by staying someplace different each trip, giving us new perspective etc.  We will certainly go back to our favorites (this is our 2nd stay at Bonnet Creek) but you will never know if you like another place if you don't try it.  And if you end up not liking it, then plan your next trip back at the place you know you love.


----------



## Brian Noble

gunderda said:


> My parents said they also a set up available where one room has king and the other two have 2 doubles.


Unfortunately, I think they might be mistaken.  The Wyndham directory lists all 3BR DLX units as sleeping 10 maximum; the configuration you are hoping for sleeps 12 (2 in the K, 4 in each of the other rooms, and two on the pull out).  The difference in bedding between the two unit configurations are, IIRC, whether the 3rd BR has two doubles or two queens.


----------



## gunderda

Brian Noble said:


> Unfortunately, I think they might be mistaken.  The Wyndham directory lists all 3BR DLX units as sleeping 10 maximum; the configuration you are hoping for sleeps 12 (2 in the K, 4 in each of the other rooms, and two on the pull out).  The difference in bedding between the two unit configurations are, IIRC, whether the 3rd BR has two doubles or two queens.



I questioned them on it and they swear the last time they stayed there they had a set up like that. 
I was just curious because I told my dad to nicely request at check in for a room by the lazy river and possibly one with a view but my mom said they're more worried about getting one that has 4 double beds and 1 king - although she did say if we can't get that then it's not an issue, my nephews will just have to sleep on the pull out.


----------



## Zomp

Hey guys,

My wife and I are going to WBC with another couple in November.  We arrive in Orlando at 2:15, so by the time we get our bags and get the car I'm assuming it will be between 3-4:30pm that we'll arrive at WBC.  We do have reservations at 6pm so I'm sure we'd like to freshen up.

I've seen some posts alluding to the parking pass desk, or the "parking pass" desk. 

Do you need a parking pass to stay on the resort?  Is it a desk you definitely need to go to?  I have no problem with going and just mentioning that we're in a hurry so I can't discuss investing in a timeshare at that moment but I didn't know if it would be better to just forego the desk.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Zomp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wife and I are going to WBC with another couple in November.  We arrive in Orlando at 2:15, so by the time we get our bags and get the car I'm assuming it will be between 3-4:30pm that we'll arrive at WBC.  We do have reservations at 6pm so I'm sure we'd like to freshen up.
> 
> I've seen some posts alluding to the parking pass desk, or the "parking pass" desk.
> 
> Do you need a parking pass to stay on the resort?  Is it a desk you definitely need to go to?  I have no problem with going and just mentioning that we're in a hurry so I can't discuss investing in a timeshare at that moment but I didn't know if it would be better to just forego the desk.



You DO NOT need a parking pass to park at the resort.  It's simply a way they try to suck you into a timeshare purchase.  We have never stopped at the parking pass desk and have never had a problem.


----------



## Zomp

Thanks!


----------



## Jetstorm

Laurie5013 said:


> If you have magic bands connected to your acct, you will use those at your FP rides....if no bands you will use your park ticket.  Since you're staying offsite you will not have magic bands unless you purchase them and add them to your account.  At each FP ride there is a thing shaped like a mickey head that you press your band/ticket to.  You have to scan them twice at each ride usually....once at the very beginning and then again when you are up closer to the ride.  We didnt use the in-park kiosks, so I can't tell you how those work.  As far as knowing which parks you'll be at each day, I suggest finding a crowd calendar online and using that to decide which park to go to. The idea is to go to the most recommended (least crowded) park.



Laurie5013, Sorry its taken me so long to says thanks, but I really appreciate your help. I finally got all my FASTPASS reservations made.


----------



## Jetstorm

nervous1sttimer said:


> We have a party of 7 (four adults and 3 kids) looking at a late January trip. The rate I got online for a 2bd was $389/night. Is that average for what I could expect to pay? Or do they release discounts at some point? I am trying to decide whether to suggest Bonnet Creek or renting a condo.



I checked with quite a few of the top booking sites mentioned here on disboards and ended up going with Megan Bailey at Endless Escapes. They gave me a great price, took a lot of time answering all my questions as I was like you, very nervous. I even checked them out with the BBB before booking along with several of the other companies I was getting quotes from. They are an actual travel agency, not just an online booking site or a mail box somewhere.


----------



## tiggerfied

Zomp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wife and I are going to WBC with another couple in November.  We arrive in Orlando at 2:15, so by the time we get our bags and get the car I'm assuming it will be between 3-4:30pm that we'll arrive at WBC.  We do have reservations at 6pm so I'm sure we'd like to freshen up.
> 
> I've seen some posts alluding to the parking pass desk, or the "parking pass" desk.
> 
> Do you need a parking pass to stay on the resort?  Is it a desk you definitely need to go to?  I have no problem with going and just mentioning that we're in a hurry so I can't discuss investing in a timeshare at that moment but I didn't know if it would be better to just forego the desk.


We were just there and in our case no one even said to stop by the parking pass desk. So we never got a parking pass and if the gate was ever down at the resort guard office, she just waved us through or we used our room key. Enjoy!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

One more question. Do they have pack and play's to use for a crib or do we need to bring one for my grandson? If they do have them are they nice and clean?


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Which tower do you like best and why?

Staying in early June, and we are Wyndham VIP, so we can put in requests (not guaranteed, but they will actually note them in the file). Both of our previous stays, we've been in Tower 5, which is nice b/c it is close to the parking garage and the lazy river is right next door. We've had parking lot, I mean fireworks, views the last 2 visits, and I know it would be nice to have lake view. The boys are teens now, and probably aren't interested in much more than the lazy river and the wifi.

Just trying to figure out if it's worth it to ask for a specific bldg or if I should just specify lake view. We'll be in a 2BR deluxe, unless and upgrade opens up in the next week or so.


----------



## Rosebud123

The best view we ever had was a lake/fireworks view in Tower 2. It was amazing! Last trip we stayed in Tower 3, parking lot view, and we once stayed in Tower 5, parking garage (ughhh) view. I prefer the Tower 1/2/3 side of the resort. Seems a little quieter and prettier


----------



## tiggerfied

CyndiLooWho said:


> Which tower do you like best and why?
> 
> Staying in early June, and we are Wyndham VIP, so we can put in requests (not guaranteed, but they will actually note them in the file). Both of our previous stays, we've been in Tower 5, which is nice b/c it is close to the parking garage and the lazy river is right next door. We've had parking lot, I mean fireworks, views the last 2 visits, and I know it would be nice to have lake view. The boys are teens now, and probably aren't interested in much more than the lazy river and the wifi.
> 
> Just trying to figure out if it's worth it to ask for a specific bldg or if I should just specify lake view. We'll be in a 2BR deluxe, unless and upgrade opens up in the next week or so.


We asked for (1) lake view (2) not first floor. We ended up Tower One Lake View, 3rd floor. Loved the lake view...we were in the room a lot and it was so nice to see the water and watch all of the goings on. The downside to Tower One is that, no matter what, you have to walk a ways to get to a pool. But that was ok, plus it was always very quiet.


----------



## Upatnoon

wdwmom0f3 said:


> One more question. Do they have pack and play's to use for a crib or do we need to bring one for my grandson? If they do have them are they nice and clean?


Yes, they have them. Request them when you check in and they will be delivered to your room. They also have high-chairs.


----------



## Brian Noble

CyndiLooWho said:


> Just trying to figure out if it's worth it to ask for a specific bldg or if I should just specify lake view.


The resort is so compact that the building is probably less important than the lake view. Unless you have someone with mobility issues, everything is an easy walk.


----------



## KristinU

Just popping into this thread to say how great Ken at Vacation Upgrades has been the past couple of days.  Now that Southwest has released fares for the fall we shifted our days for the Wine and Dine half marathon since they were much cheaper if we go in a day early.  I had a few "what if?" questions and he was super responsive and ended up rebooking us with our new dates.  Always friendly and very helpful, he has made me feel very confident about this booking (and rebooking).  I'm really looking forward to our first trip to WBC!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

How many other people have booked their stays through Megan Bailey at Endless Escapes? I am looking for any and all feedback before I commit! Thanks in advance.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Thanks for the input; I asked for Lake View and we'll work from there.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Upatnoon said:


> Yes, they have them. Request them when you check in and they will be delivered to your room. They also have high-chairs.



Great! Thanks so very much!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

We are here now for a week!  We stayed at ASMu last night for the Magic Bands and FP+ and 60 days FP+. We're loving everything here--we came over at 7:30am to drop off our cooler full of frozen food, but our room was ready.  We were able to get most of our stuff in the room, including our freezer items, and we could come back "home" from the Disney park whenever we wanted.  We're looking forward to Tuesday, which is our day off from the parks--just to hang around here all day!


----------



## PrinceOfPeace

We will be staying there through Vacation Strategies....found out about them here on the board. I vaguely remember them saying that Tower 6 is the most popular....is that correct?  What is a 'must do' for this resort?


----------



## CyndiLooWho

PrinceOfPeace said:


> We will be staying there through Vacation Strategies....found out about them here on the board. I vaguely remember them saying that Tower 6 is the most popular....is that correct?  What is a 'must do' for this resort?



Relax.   That's what we do with our resort days at WBC. We sleep in and then head to the lazy river and just float and soak. Both visits we've been in Tower 5, next to the tower 6 lazy river (spanish conquest themed). We hang out near the zero depth entry and read while the boys float in the river, shoot other people in the river with the water cannons, etc. Then we head back to eat in the room, and spend some more time in the water later, unless we decide to go shopping or play mini golf (they have a small putt-putt course there, but we normally treat the boys to one of the off-site themed ones). There is a dvd player and movie rentals, so we normally rent something and watch a movie in the evening, then we head out to see the fireworks. When I put in our room request this time, they reminded me that there is a room set aside just for fireworks viewing, so we requested the lake view room this time. I expect to spend quality time on the balcony if we get the lake view. Note that they don't take room requests except from VIP owners, and even then they reminded me that they would only make a note, not a guarantee.


----------



## natenapril

We have been back from our stay at WBC now for over a week. We were in tower 6 on the 19th (top) floor, 3 bedroom presidential. We did have a few things happen that make us leery of staying there again and we did a DVC tour as well to weigh out our options.


----------



## KristinU

natenapril said:


> We have been back from our stay at WBC now for over a week. We were in tower 6 on the 19th (top) floor, 3 bedroom presidential. We did have a few things happen that make us leery of staying there again and we did a DVC tour as well to weigh out our options.



Can you elaborate on the issues you had?


----------



## Rigbyfab4

natenapril said:


> We did have a few things happen that make us leery of staying there again



Yes...please do say more!


----------



## MotherRunner

Loved it!!! Definetly use a car, especially if you are a rope dropper.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

I remember reading that there is a way to bypass the air conditioner control. Can someone tell me how to do that please?


----------



## ibob52

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I remember reading that there is a way to bypass the air conditioner control. Can someone tell me how to do that please?



*Press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat.*

*Once "6P" appears on the digital display ... the unit is on override.*

It is possible you may need to do this on a daily basis (the thermostat may reset itself)

*"6P" is digital code for bP ... bP = bypass*


----------



## wdwmom0f3

ibob52 said:


> *Press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat.*
> 
> *Once "6P" appears on the digital display ... the unit is on override.*
> 
> It is possible you may need to do this on a daily basis (the thermostat may reset itself)
> 
> *"6P" is digital code for bP ... bP = bypass*


Thank you so much!


----------



## junderwood99

Starting to do some research for an August '16 trip.  We are a family of 5 (kids ages 13, 8, 5 at time of trip).  Our past trips have all been on property (Pop, Carribbean Beach).  However, the cost to stay on property is getting just crazy.  Plus, with the girls getting bigger, we feel like a condo style room is more our style to spread out.

But, I am super unsure about staying off property. We have never rented a car - always relied on Disney Transportation (with a few cab rides here and there).  We really don't want to worry about renting a car - but in reading, it doesn't sound like the shuttles are worth it?

If we book with a someone - what type of cancellation policies do most companies have?  I know in renting DVC points, it pretty much has no refund.  We aren't 100% on the trip yet and need to figure out daughters sports schedules as we get closer.

What other tips or thoughts can everyone give?  Really unsure about staying off property - but the price and size of condos is amazing!!


----------



## Spanky

Folks who own points at WBC can book 13 months out - other Wyndham owners can book at 10 months out so this is not a decision you have to make any time soon.
We like having a car - no waiting on a bus - when you are ready to leave you will find your return trip to the resort is much faster than the Disney transportation. WBC is next door to Caribbean Beach so you know where it is located. You will love the big rooms - having 2 bathrooms plus a kitchen to help offset food cost and a washer & dryer right in your condo. 
You do not rent from Wyndham but find someone - we like www.vacationupgrades.com but there are several to select from including individual owners who post on ebay.  Different owners offer different cancellation policies.
Orlando is the car rental capital of the US so you should be able to find a great deal on a rental car. I find it is super easy to drive from the airport to Disney - just take the south exit from the airport.  On property just follow the signs for Caribbean Beach resort and you will find Wyndham Bonnet Creek next door.


----------



## maggiew

junderwood99 said:


> Starting to do some research for an August '16 trip.  We are a family of 5 (kids ages 13, 8, 5 at time of trip).  Our past trips have all been on property (Pop, Carribbean Beach).  However, the cost to stay on property is getting just crazy.  Plus, with the girls getting bigger, we feel like a condo style room is more our style to spread out.
> 
> But, I am super unsure about staying off property. We have never rented a car - always relied on Disney Transportation (with a few cab rides here and there).  We really don't want to worry about renting a car - but in reading, it doesn't sound like the shuttles are worth it?
> 
> If we book with a someone - what type of cancellation policies do most companies have?  I know in renting DVC points, it pretty much has no refund.  We aren't 100% on the trip yet and need to figure out daughters sports schedules as we get closer.
> 
> What other tips or thoughts can everyone give?  Really unsure about staying off property - but the price and size of condos is amazing!!


 
We are staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time this August.  But we are renting a car.  We stayed at Residence Inn LBV in 2003 in a 2 bedroom/2 bath unit using Marriott points.  It was really great!  Loved being able to spread out.

If you don't want to rent a car, maybe you should look into a hotel room at one of the Downtown Disney hotels.  They have a better shuttle schedule than most other offsite resorts.  When we stayed there (long time ago - when the Courtyard Marriott was there), the shuttles ran every half hour from before park opening to after park closing.  I believe this is still the case - but maybe someone has more recent experience.  

If you stay at one of the downtown disney hotels, you could get the benefit of cheaper accomodations while having the benefit of better shuttles.  The DTD shuttles are as good as the Disney buses but they are better than the other offsite buses.

Maggie


----------



## mum2fourkids

Would someone be able to point me in the direction of the shuttle schedule? Is it online somewhere. Not staying until early dec, so I realise it will change, but just wanted a rough idea of frequency.

Thanks!


----------



## lisski76

WBC has spoiled me!  We are taking a family vacation this summer in another state and every place I've looked at online can not even compare to WBC.  We can't wait to go back!


----------



## Brojoef

How is the weather in December for swimming? My kids are crazy about the pools but I'm concerned the water temps may be cool around Christmas time. Then again kids pretty much swim anytime


----------



## lisski76

Brojoef said:


> How is the weather in December for swimming? My kids are crazy about the pools but I'm concerned the water temps may be cool around Christmas time. Then again kids pretty much swim anytime



Most of the pools are heated with the exception of the Pirate pool.  There may be one other that isn't heated as well.


----------



## AeroKU

We stayed at WBC in Nov. '14.  We did not have a car, and instead of taking the shuttles, we used Mears Cabs.  It was so great.  You call them up 15 minutes before you are ready to leave and they drop you off at the parks.  Then when you are ready to leave, there are always cabs ready to take you.  It was so convenient for us, and I highly recommend it if you don't want to drive on your vacation.


----------



## Dis5150

AeroKU said:


> We stayed at WBC in Nov. '14.  We did not have a car, and instead of taking the shuttles, we used Mears Cabs.  It was so great.  You call them up 15 minutes before you are ready to leave and they drop you off at the parks.  Then when you are ready to leave, there are always cabs ready to take you.  It was so convenient for us, and I highly recommend it if you don't want to drive on your vacation.



Can you give a $$ on about how much you spent on the cabs to each location? DD25 are headed there Nov of this year and aren't renting a vehicle.


----------



## AeroKU

Dis5150 said:


> Can you give a $$ on about how much you spent on the cabs to each location? DD25 are headed there Nov of this year and aren't renting a vehicle.


It was about $15 each way to EPCOT and HS, $20 to and from MK, and a little more to AK.  We had 5 people each time and that was going to cost us $30 a day for the Shuttle, and for a couple bucks more a day, we had a private ride each way and it was ready to go when we were - no worrying about the shuttle schedule.  Much better in my opinion.


----------



## klledoux

Hi All, I wondered if anyone has seen any updates on presidential suites in tower 6?  We are hoping the refurb will finish early but am not sure when it is even starting!

Thanks!


----------



## natenapril

KristinU said:


> Can you elaborate on the issues you had?



Sorry. I haven't been on in awhile. I will say we were in a Presidential suite on the 19th (top) floor. You had to use your door key to get the elevator to even go to that floor which was kind of a nice touch. However, we checked in before our room was ready and hit the pools.We went to the other desk and she gave us our parking pass with no pushing of a sale. Easy Peasy.  At 4 o'clock we went to check on the status of our room and was told it was ready but they forgot to call.Okay.. Moving on we go out to get a cart and they were gone. We asked them if there was somewhere else we could get one and were told if we were staying in a Presidential suite that we should afford the bell man. That was pretty rude.  So after asking if we could just have a cart and we would carry our own stuff and we were bringing our luggage in the lady where you get a parking pass started screaming at my daughter that we needed to come get a parking pass and that we were not allowed to go to our room until we had one. After informing her that we had already taken care of that she continued to yell and say we hadn't. We just walked away from that kind of crazy  
We got to our room and it was nice. I'm not sure that I would spend the extra money again on a presidential over a deluxe but it was nice and we all had plenty of room. That was the usual wear and tear on the furniture.
The next day we were gone all day and noticed that they had replaced the alarm clocks with bose alarm clocks. Nice touch but we felt they should have let us know they were in the room. Went to the pool after our first day at MK and the pool was packed with middle aged people who were using 2 flows each and drinking heavily. There were beer cans all over the place. Decided to cut the night short and go back to the room.
 The next night we my son and I went to a different pool and he was having a good time and all of a sudden he looks terrified and is getting out of the pool as fast as he can. Turn out there was feces in the pool and when we informed the front desk they seemed less than concerned.
  We did call the manager about the lady at the front desk screaming at our teenager to get a parking pass. Unfortunately, they are part of a different team and she could knew without me describing the lady who it was and she had previous problems with her.
Overall, our first night at Art of Animation was a better experience. The room there was much much smaller but the staff was nicer and the pool was clean. To be honest, we even went and toured DVC after this disappointing stay a BC


----------



## Tink415

natenapril, sorry you had those problems. Its understandable to feel leery about another stay after all that. 

My 15 yr old DD said about WBC staff 'these sure aren't disney employees',  she was right but I pointed out to her it was only a few with poor attitude/tone/helpfulness and for the most part the staff was very good or excellent for a timeshare.    

We've only had one stay at WBC but we're going again this summer. Our stay this April was great! There were a few little issues (e.g. a pool *full* of bugs for an unbelievable amount of time - but I didn't report it and maybe no one else did either) and I think we met the same parking pass lady  ! But overall, considering the cost and value of a WBC rental, and the cost and value of a DVC stay or rental (we own DVC but don't have enough points to stay multiple weeks every year like we have been), I'm happy to stay at WBC again. 

DVC is not a perfect timeshare. Some of the same issues could and can happen at a DVC resort. We've been going a long time and have run into issues. Especially after owning DVC I notice more. The Disney resorts that aren't DVC (e.g. AOA) seem to have less of these issues, but I've had incidents that left a sour taste at the non DVC resorts; I forgot eventually!    

Anyway, I hope your next Orlando vacation is much better, wherever it is!


----------



## KristinU

natenapril said:


> Sorry. I haven't been on in awhile. I will say we were in a Presidential suite on the 19th (top) floor. You had to use your door key to get the elevator to even go to that floor which was kind of a nice touch. However, we checked in before our room was ready and hit the pools.We went to the other desk and she gave us our parking pass with no pushing of a sale. Easy Peasy.  At 4 o'clock we went to check on the status of our room and was told it was ready but they forgot to call.Okay.. Moving on we go out to get a cart and they were gone. We asked them if there was somewhere else we could get one and were told if we were staying in a Presidential suite that we should afford the bell man. That was pretty rude.  So after asking if we could just have a cart and we would carry our own stuff and we were bringing our luggage in the lady where you get a parking pass started screaming at my daughter that we needed to come get a parking pass and that we were not allowed to go to our room until we had one. After informing her that we had already taken care of that she continued to yell and say we hadn't. We just walked away from that kind of crazy
> We got to our room and it was nice. I'm not sure that I would spend the extra money again on a presidential over a deluxe but it was nice and we all had plenty of room. That was the usual wear and tear on the furniture.
> The next day we were gone all day and noticed that they had replaced the alarm clocks with bose alarm clocks. Nice touch but we felt they should have let us know they were in the room. Went to the pool after our first day at MK and the pool was packed with middle aged people who were using 2 flows each and drinking heavily. There were beer cans all over the place. Decided to cut the night short and go back to the room.
> The next night we my son and I went to a different pool and he was having a good time and all of a sudden he looks terrified and is getting out of the pool as fast as he can. Turn out there was feces in the pool and when we informed the front desk they seemed less than concerned.
> We did call the manager about the lady at the front desk screaming at our teenager to get a parking pass. Unfortunately, they are part of a different team and she could knew without me describing the lady who it was and she had previous problems with her.
> Overall, our first night at Art of Animation was a better experience. The room there was much much smaller but the staff was nicer and the pool was clean. To be honest, we even went and toured DVC after this disappointing stay a BC



Thanks so much for stopping back in to let us know about your experience!


----------



## DisneyDazed

We are booked for next week and am curious what towers have been redone? We last stayed there 7 years agao and it was amazing but i must say im kind of scared after reading some reviews.


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyDazed said:


> We are booked for next week and am curious what towers have been redone? We last stayed there 7 years agao and it was amazing but i must say im kind of scared after reading some reviews.


All the towers have been redone except tower 6, which is next. Tower 5 is the most recent.


----------



## Floridacrazy001

When was tower 5 redone because I just read a review on Tripadvisor about someone staying in May in Tower 5 on the 9th floor and finding bed bugs?  I'll be there for 3 weeks in July and I'm getting a little worried after reading some reviews, especially about bed bugs.


----------



## DisneyDazed

Floridacrazy001 said:


> When was tower 5 redone because I just read a review on Tripadvisor about someone staying in May in Tower 5 on the 9th floor and finding bed bugs?  I'll be there for 3 weeks in July and I'm getting a little worried after reading some reviews, especially about bed bugs.



I saw that as well but none of them were recent. Even some disney hotels had them. Thos things are nasty and can hitch a ride from anywhere. Even movie theaters or the plane ride to Disney. Just  do a good bed big check before you unpack.


----------



## lindsmom

There was one bedbug review on trip advisor from 3 days ago. I agree that anyone can get them, just yikes.


----------



## KristinU

Anyone know how the running is around Bonnet Creek?  Any decent trails?  What kind of mileage can you get?


----------



## tiggerfied

KristinU said:


> Anyone know how the running is around Bonnet Creek?  Any decent trails?  What kind of mileage can you get?


The path around the lake is .63 miles. It's a beautiful path/trail to walk or stroll or run - just right for me but maybe not far enough for many.


----------



## KristinU

tiggerfied said:


> The path around the lake is .63 miles. It's a beautiful path/trail to walk or stroll or run - just right for me but maybe not far enough for many.



Many thanks!  We haven't even had our first stay at WBC and we're considering a second one!  Trying to decide between Fort Wilderness with our RV or flying down and staying at WBC.  We love the Fort and one of the plusses for us as runners is that we can hit some decent mileage there without repeating laps.  Sounds like we'd have to lap quite a bit at Bonnet Creek, but it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Spanky

There is also a paved sidewalk down Chelonia Pkwy to Buena Vista Dr. I would guess it is close to a mile.  Chelonia Pkwy has 2 additional hotels which you could run to for a longer route.


----------



## KristinU

Spanky said:


> There is also a paved sidewalk down Chelonia Pkwy to Buena Vista Dr. I would guess it is close to a mile.  Chelonia Pkwy has 2 additional hotels which you could run to for a longer route.



Great to know, thanks!


----------



## minandmick

i just booked our stay for December in a 1 bedroom presidential. I'm having cold feet! this is the first time we aren't staying on Disney property. budget allows us to stay at pop if we stay on property this time. my questions are, are the views for the one bedroom presidential tower six as bad as I've been reading? are the floors in the presidential all tile? Will this be ok for a two year old? and lastly, is it worth the extra room to not be on property? thanks everyone!


----------



## KristinU

minandmick said:


> are the floors in the presidential all tile? Will this be ok for a two year old?



I can't help with the other questions since we have yet to stay at WBC, but having stayed at OKW with tile floors with a small fry I can field this one   Our DS was maybe 18 months or so when we stayed in a 1 BR at OKW and he was motoring all over the villa with no problems at all with the tile.

We owned DVC when our DS was small, and the extra space was sooooo nice!  Even though we were on property then we always rented a car so we could make a relatively quick getaway if he was melting down, so I honestly don't know that WBC will be that much different than those days since it is so freakishly close.  The space was sweet to be able to put him down for bed and allow DH and I to relax and watch TV or sit on the balcony and have a glass of wine.  Not really possible when you're in a standard hotel room sitting on the beds.

For the record, we became interested in WBC last year when we stayed at OKW for the Wine and Dine half marathon.  We had a car and kept driving by the Bonnet Creek entrance, which was right around the corner.  I remembered this LOOOOOOVE Bonnet Creek thread so I decided to poke around when we got home.  When I saw the prices it was a no-brainer to book it!

OK, so I guess I weighed in on your question about the extra room


----------



## Upatnoon

minandmick said:


> i just booked our stay for December in a 1 bedroom presidential. I'm having cold feet! this is the first time we aren't staying on Disney property. budget allows us to stay at pop if we stay on property this time. my questions are, are the views for the one bedroom presidential tower six as bad as I've been reading? are the floors in the presidential all tile? Will this be ok for a two year old? and lastly, is it worth the extra room to not be on property? thanks everyone!


Room-wise there is no comparison. It's a suite vs. a tiny motel room. When we stayed in Tower 6 last summer, we had an awesome view of the Frozen Fireworks show. There are lots of rooms in Tower 6 with great views. Unlike a Disney resort, you won't pay extra for any view. Of course, you aren't guaranteed you'll get a great view either.

 What you get at Pop is free bus service, nice Disney theme, a food court and free parking at the parks if you want to drive. If you are flying in you get Magical Express.

When I went to Disney with just my son for a short trip, Pop was fine. A tiny room is all we needed. Still, I wouldn't want stay there for long. I have no idea how a family of 4 would fit -- but they do. I've even read of families and an infant in those tiny rooms. I can't do that.

If our whole family is going for a longer stay, we're going to stay at Bonnet Creek for the space and comfort. Two bedrooms, a full kitchen, a washer and drier, hot tubs.

To get any amount of similar space -- and comfort -- at a Disney resort, you have to pay a huge premium.


----------



## minandmick

thank you for your replies! we have booked a one bedroom presidential and are getting excited now after looking at pictures! i read this awful review that none of the one bedroom presidential have a lake, pool view. Any insight if this is true?


----------



## minandmick

upatoon, space is the main reason we are staying there. i can't imagine beingcramped in a small hotel room while the baby is asleep at eight and my husband's and i tiptoeing around all evening.


----------



## gunderda

What's the best route to take from bonnet creek to TTC? 
-Buena Vista to World to TTC
-Epcot Center Dr to World to TTC
-bonnet creek pkwy to Vista Blvd to World to TTC

Google maps recommends Buena Vista to World but all 3 routes appear to be the same amount of time.
Just wasn't sure if World would be super busy and if it would be better to hop onto World at the tail end via Vista Blvd. 

This is early morning driving - 7 am-ish


----------



## Jen1010

I'm sure this question is covered somewhere in this thread...I just can't seem to find it. We are staying at Bonnet Creek August 8-15. What are the approximate drive times from Bonnet Creek to the entrance of the parks, arriving for RD?


----------



## yeamac

Jen1010 said:


> I'm sure this question is covered somewhere in this thread...I just can't seem to find it. We are staying at Bonnet Creek August 8-15. What are the approximate drive times from Bonnet Creek to the entrance of the parks, arriving for RD?


We are at Bonnet Creek now, and factoring variables like where you might be parked in Bonnet Creek (in the parking garage in tower 6 would have the longest drive times), and depending on how long you might wait for cars ahead of you while paying for parking, I'd say the approximate drive times, parking space to parking space, are:

7-10 min to Hollywood Studios
8-13 min to Epcot
10-16 min to Magic Kingdom
11-17 min to Animal Kingdom

Bonnet Creek is just an excellent location for visiting the Disney Parks.


----------



## yeamac

KristinU said:


> Thanks so much for stopping back in to let us know about your experience!


This is the third time I've been to Bonnet Creek, and I have had nothing but positive experiences each time. Resort staff I have interacted with have always been friendly and courteous, but I also treat them in a friendly and respectful manner as well.

For the room space, location, and cost, Bonnet Creek just can't be beat. Currently paying $240/night for a 4-bedroom presidential with full kitchen, large living and dining room, and 4 full baths (2 with hot tubs), renting for one week. This is during prime time in early June.

Trying to find something comparable direct from Disney, I was finding prices at $1800 night, they were unavailable, and I don't even think they were as spacious.


----------



## scooterx

Anyone have any updates on Tower 6 refurbishment ??
We are going in October and was told tower 6 would be down.
Just wondering if this is still the plan.
Thanks


----------



## Dis5150

Can anyone tell me if the tap water at BC has the same nasty taste as the water at WDW? Or do they filter it somehow? We will be making lots of lemonade/iced tea and wondered about having to buy gallon jugs of drinking water to make it with. Also if the ice in the makers has that taste/smell as well? I know it doesn't bother a lot of people (didn't bother my DD25 at all) but I just couldn't stomach it. TIA


----------



## EpcotNerd

I've read the intro post to this thread over and over hoping to clarify the booking process for WBC but still have questions.  I'm looking to get prices for WBC for April 2016 (middle of the month, after the Easter rush).  One of the agents recommended in the first post said it was too early to give me a quote, another quoted me $169/night for a 3BR which seemed high.  How and when are people getting ridiculous deals for WBC?  I saw the postings on ebay but I'm not going for an easy sat-sat stay and booking last minute isn't my thing.  I saw VRBO had a few listings but I'm confused how this works, is this individual timeshare owners selling their times at WBC? (if so, does it really work out so well that they have the 11 nights I need to "sell" to me?) TIA!


----------



## staceywj

EpcotNerd said:


> I've read the intro post to this thread over and over hoping to clarify the booking process for WBC but still have questions.  I'm looking to get prices for WBC for April 2016 (middle of the month, after the Easter rush).  One of the agents recommended in the first post said it was too early to give me a quote, another quoted me $169/night for a 3BR which seemed high.  How and when are people getting ridiculous deals for WBC?  I saw the postings on ebay but I'm not going for an easy sat-sat stay and booking last minute isn't my thing.  I saw VRBO had a few listings but I'm confused how this works, is this individual timeshare owners selling their times at WBC? (if so, does it really work out so well that they have the 11 nights I need to "sell" to me?) TIA!


I am also interested in hearing about VRBO.  We gotta great quote from Jeff Hudson but also nervous.   Any experience through booking through him?


----------



## nervous1sttimer

EpcotNerd said:


> I've read the intro post to this thread over and over hoping to clarify the booking process for WBC but still have questions.  I'm looking to get prices for WBC for April 2016 (middle of the month, after the Easter rush).  One of the agents recommended in the first post said it was too early to give me a quote, another quoted me $169/night for a 3BR which seemed high.  How and when are people getting ridiculous deals for WBC?  I saw the postings on ebay but I'm not going for an easy sat-sat stay and booking last minute isn't my thing.  I saw VRBO had a few listings but I'm confused how this works, is this individual timeshare owners selling their times at WBC? (if so, does it really work out so well that they have the 11 nights I need to "sell" to me?) TIA!



$169/night for a 3-bedroom is high? We are going January 2016 and I priced out 8 different WBC brokers including recommended agents from this thread and VRBO. The cheapest I found was $1299 for 7 nights, which is $185/night. And then I booked somewhere else that was slightly higher (still under $200/night) because they had a better reputation and awesome cancellation policy.


----------



## missingdisneymore

We've rented through VRBO and got good rates, great cancellation policy and absolutely no issues with the process or with checking in at BC (and other places, too.). Just check each listing carefully and check out who the "manager" is.  

$169 for a 3 BR is not high at all-especially for spring break season, and basically mid-March thru the end of April is spring break these days.


----------



## staceywj

What is the difference between the 2 BR Presidential Suite and the Deluxe 2 BR?


----------



## Upatnoon

nervous1sttimer said:


> $169/night for a 3-bedroom is high? We are going January 2016 and I priced out 8 different WBC brokers including recommended agents from this thread and VRBO. The cheapest I found was $1299 for 7 nights, which is $185/night. And then I booked somewhere else that was slightly higher (still under $200/night) because they had a better reputation and awesome cancellation policy.


For January you might be able to do better if you wait, however you are paying the premium for booking early.


----------



## Upatnoon

staceywj said:


> What is the difference between the 2 BR Presidential Suite and the Deluxe 2 BR?





staceywj said:


> What is the difference between the 2 BR Presidential Suite and the Deluxe 2 BR?


Slightly larger room that's a bit more "done."
Stainless appliances.
Full-size washer and dryer instead of a stacked unit
May not have a couch bed and only sleep 6
Guarantees you are in Tower 6 and in one of the higher floors.

Not worth paying much extra for, IMO. We have stayed in presidentials a few times, but have never paid extra just to stay in one.


----------



## EpcotNerd

nervous1sttimer said:


> $169/night for a 3-bedroom is high? We are going January 2016 and I priced out 8 different WBC brokers including recommended agents from this thread and VRBO. The cheapest I found was $1299 for 7 nights, which is $185/night. And then I booked somewhere else that was slightly higher (still under $200/night) because they had a better reputation and awesome cancellation policy.


It seemed high based on people saying they've gotten it for $800/wk?  Maybe I'm aiming too low....


----------



## staceywj

Thanks!  I agree that it does not seem that it is worth the extra $.


----------



## EpcotNerd

missingdisneymore said:


> We've rented through VRBO and got good rates, great cancellation policy and absolutely no issues with the process or with checking in at BC (and other places, too.). Just check each listing carefully and check out who the "manager" is.
> 
> $169 for a 3 BR is not high at all-especially for spring break season, and basically mid-March thru the end of April is spring break these days.



What do you mean abut looking to see who the "manager" is?  Are there warning signs to look for?


----------



## DisneyDazed

We are here now (gosh it is HOT! not sure how people do it in August.) I was nervous considering some past reviews but the place is bug free( thank the heavens) and nice. The cleaning did leave a bit to be desired but I always sanitize and do a quick clean of any room so it's not that big of a deal. I do recamend bringing vinegar and run it through the coffee maker on the clean cycle. I did this and gathering by the color and stuff that came out I would say it has been ages since it was done. 
Booked through VRBO and used Michael Sullivan and was very helpful and nice. His prices were in line with other people mentioned  here. Not one problem checking in. Well other then my husband signed Us up for the presentation in return for a weeks stay somewhere.(has anyone done this? Any advice?) We did Learn that REI bought these guys out so perhaps that could be the reason for certain issues people are mentioning.   Overall it's been great and the  location is nice.  We stayed here back in 2009  and while it shows its age mildly it's really  still a great place.  We are in tower 4 floor three and have quite a nice view and our room was ready at 12:45 and they let us check in early with. No issues. One agent did say that since our stay many years ago BC has become so popular and in high demand that  people are getting much more for them.


----------



## gunderda

We are here now. Got parking lot view but I'm near a lazy river so I'm happy


----------



## Aidensmum

Hi. Can anyone point me in the direction of a list of what to buy to stock our room for our 11 day stay? We are flying in and plan on doing a shop at Walmart the day we arrive. Have breakfast food, snacks, drinks, some toiletries on my list. Do we need dishwashing liquid, laundry powder, toilet paper? Any other suggestions? 
Does Walmart sell fresh food (fruit/veg/meat)? Coming from Australia so unsure.


----------



## lorilori

scooterx said:


> Anyone have any updates on Tower 6 refurbishment ??
> We are going in October and was told tower 6 would be down.
> Just wondering if this is still the plan.
> Thanks



We stayed there last month for our 24-hour trip and will be back again in October for MNSSHP. DH was talking to someone at the Tower 6 check in who told him Tower 6 would be closed for renovations for three months the end of the year, including October.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Some of the rates here for 2 and 3 bedrooms seem so low. From what I have read, it would seem that for owners, the maintenance fees alone would exceed what people are paying them to rent a week at WBC.

Surely I am missing something, or are there a lot of owners who are just renting these units at a loss?

I am asking because I asked my uncle, who is a Wyndham owner, if he might be able to secure a 2 or 3 bedroom for us in April of 2016. I asked him via email how much it would cost and if there is availability. He responded via email "I went ahead and booked a 3 bedroom for you.  We will work out price."  I started reading about points and maintenance fees for Wyndham (which is quite confusing and the info available is difficult to find for a non-owner). I am afraid he is going to come back and say, "So that will be $3000 for the week."   

How much do you think it is costing my uncle to rent this 3 bedroom unit to me for the week? I don't want him to lose money on me, but I also don't want to pay significantly more than most people pay to rent this unit. 

What do you think?


----------



## Spanky

_Hi. Can anyone point me in the direction of a list of what to buy to stock our room for our 11 day stay? We are flying in and plan on doing a shop at Walmart the day we arrive. Have breakfast food, snacks, drinks, some toiletries on my list. Do we need dishwashing liquid, laundry powder, toilet paper? Any other suggestions? 
Does Walmart sell fresh food (fruit/veg/meat)? Coming from Australia so unsure_.

The unit does come with all you listed but it is a small amount and would not be enough for your entire stay.
Walmart does sell fresh food and convenient frozen food for a fast fix for supper after a long day in the park.
If you are fussy about the toilet paper you use then I would pick up some more. 
I think you get laundry soap for 2 loads. No product like bounce for the dryer so be sure and buy that.
I always ask housekeeping for more soap for the dishwasher as we do cook most meals and I think the unit comes with only 3 packets.
I believe you will receive a cleaning at the end of 7 days but not sure as we only go for a week.


----------



## Spanky

AtlantaDisneyDre - The last 2 weeks of April are value season and the points for a 3 bedroom for a week are 175,000. My 231,000 points cost me $970.00 a year.  So I would think around $800.00 would be a fair price for both of you.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Spanky said:


> AtlantaDisneyDre - The last 2 weeks of April are value season and the points for a 3 bedroom for a week are 175,000. My 231,000 points cost me $970.00 a year.  So I would think around $800.00 would be a fair price for both of you.




Thanks for the info. That makes me feel a little better. Of course, we would be staying the first week of April, which will be more expensive, but at least it won't blow our budget.

I know that two nights at the Panama City Wyndham cost him 140,000 points and that sounded steep to me, but maybe it costs more to rent for a short period of time, and maybe the beach condos are more expensive.  I asked him for a rate for 6 nights and he booked for 7, so I am guessing it is just about cheap to book 7 as 6.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

The 2BR Presidential has a larger living area and double balcony. I believe the shower in the master bedroom is also bigger, and there is a little more space in the MBR itself. Otherwise, no real difference.



staceywj said:


> What is the difference between the 2 BR Presidential Suite and the Deluxe 2 BR?


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Just back this morning from a week in a 2BR Deluxe. Check-in was easy and our room was available when we arrived just past noon. We did get a parking pass, but declined the owner's breakfast. I know that they called multiple times to try to get us to schedule, but we did not answer the phone. And on our last full day, when I did try to answer, the phone handset did not work, so we had the perfect excuse!

This is our 3rd stay at WBC in 6 yrs. It is starting to show just a little bit of age, at least in our unit. The colors and style haven't changed since our first visit, and they are a little tired. I also dislike the tops of the iron chairs for the bar, which stick out far enough that I run into them the first few days no matter how far in we move the chairs.

We were 2nd floor, Tower 2. We got our requested lake view, which was partially obscured by the trees, but that meant people on the path couldn't really see us on the balcony. That worked great for us. The unit was very clean, and all the furniture was in good shape. The "bubble tub" in the master worked very well, there was plenty of water for 4 people to get hot showers. The large appliances were once again the most cost effective on the market, which meant absolutely no bells and whistles and loud washer and dishwasher. The dryer was very slow - most loads took two cycles to dry.

We do some limited cooking during our stays, so the kitchen is important to us. The kitchen was clean and easy to use. All the countertop appliances appeared to be in good order, and were Cuisinart, which is the Wyndham standard. We did not use any of them this trip, but saw no obvious problems with them. There seemed to be fewer cooking items this trip. 1 large and 1 small pot with lid, 1 medium frying pan no lid, one dutch oven no lid, 2 - 9x13 pans (one glass, one metal), 1 cookie sheet, 1 covered glass casserole, 1 colander, 1 HUGE glass salad bowl. Measuring spoons and 1 glass liquid measure, but no dry measuring cups. Full place settings for 8, with glassware in multiple sizes. Limited cooking utensils. We did use all the large appliances, with only one issue. The oven door did not seal, which almost made it useless. Fortunately, the way the oven is positioned, pulling out the utensil drawer pushed the door in well enough to bake. Baking was limited to Texas Toast, but still.. We prepared simple dishes - pasta, hot dogs, sandwiches - and the kitchen was fine for those things. There were no grill utensils, but there were very nice gas grills near each of the towers. I never saw all of them in use at any one time, but did note that there were normally fewer tables than grills in each grill pavilion.

This trip we did not use the pools or lazy rivers, which looked more crowded than on previous visits. We did use the walking path several nights, and it's a nice walk around the lake. We did not even set foot in the main bldg except to check in and out, and we did not use the food service. We cooked in 3 nights, had breakfast in the room each day, and made sandwiches in the room the one day we were not at a park.

Overall, this was another good stay, and my complaints above are very minor. Everything worked, and the space is awesome. We will definitely stay again when we come back to Orlando.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Aidensmum said:


> Hi. Can anyone point me in the direction of a list of what to buy to stock our room for our 11 day stay? We are flying in and plan on doing a shop at Walmart the day we arrive. Have breakfast food, snacks, drinks, some toiletries on my list. Do we need dishwashing liquid, laundry powder, toilet paper? Any other suggestions?
> Does Walmart sell fresh food (fruit/veg/meat)? Coming from Australia so unsure.



The room will have 2 dishwasher detergents, 2 laundry detergents, a small container of liquid dish soap (plenty for your stay), 1 decaf and 1 regular coffee, 1 microwave popcorn, tiny salt & pepper, 1 2 liter lemonade mix, 1 sponge, 2 dishtowels, 2 dishcloths, 2 potholders/trivets.

For our week, we brought/purchased: laundry and diswasher pods, napkins, wet wipes, disposable muffin tins, spices, ziplock bags, foil, various food/beverage, liquid hand soap for the kitchen. I wish I had bought plastic cling wrap and cloth potholders. I do not remember seeing a corkscrew, but I wasn't looking for one; mom always packs her own.


----------



## kimatigger

Getting super excited for our first stay at WBC in August. Would love to hear which towers are the best to stay. Which ones are newly renovated?
We have 4 kids so convenience and view of the fireworks would be great.


----------



## Brian Noble

Spanky said:


> There is also a paved sidewalk down Chelonia Pkwy to Buena Vista Dr. I would guess it is close to a mile.  Chelonia Pkwy has 2 additional hotels which you could run to for a longer route.



Unfortunately, the sidewalk doesn't go quite all the way to the road but if you combine with a route around the Waldorf/Hilton it's pretty easy to get a 5K in.



Dis5150 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the tap water at BC has the same nasty taste as the water at WDW? Or do they filter it somehow? We will be making lots of lemonade/iced tea and wondered about having to buy gallon jugs of drinking water to make it with. Also if the ice in the makers has that taste/smell as well? I know it doesn't bother a lot of people (didn't bother my DD25 at all) but I just couldn't stomach it. TIA



It's more or less the same.  We keep a Brita filter in our Owners' Locker to deal with it.  We don't worry too much about the ice, as at cold temperatures it is much less noticeable.


----------



## Dis5150

[QUOTE="It's more or less the same.  We keep a Brita filter in our Owners' Locker to deal with it.  We don't worry too much about the ice, as at cold temperatures it is much less noticeable.[/QUOte]

Thanks for replying! We were thinking of getting a Brita filter to take with us (or get one at Walmart when we get there). Glad to know it helps!


----------



## gunderda

My only tip for people is that if you're staying in tower 6 - there is a ramp right next door which I guess is for the hotel part but you can use it. However your room key will not work. You have to get a special key card from the front desk in tower 6. 

We have seen so many people holding up he line to get in because no where does it say your regular room key won't work. My dad was also in that boat when we first arrived lol.  They are seriously lacking parking ground level parking by tower 5 and 6 


Oh and my only gripe so far is that the ac system is wonky. I'm in the 3rd bedroom and I have the ac cranked down to 65 and it's still warm. Feels like there's barely any airflow in that room. The rest of the unit is very cool.


----------



## DisneyDazed

Just thought I would say the staff here has been quite amazing. Very kind and nice and helpful. You have to sign out your pool towels but people seem to like to steal one another's towels while you are in the pool so keep an eye out. The events guys was quite nice and just notes the issue so we weren't responsible for the towels that were taken. We have had fresh sets of washclothes and towels brought up every other day and they will provide extra soaps upon request so if you aren't picky in your soap I would t purchase any and just get extras as needed.
For the person asking about the water.  I would say its all your preference. I hate Orlando water and even with a Brita filter its terrible to me. I just got several big bottles of water for use at the condo  and a case of reg water bottles for the parks. Tastes better and pretty much less than a brita filter system IMO


----------



## Dis5150

DisneyDazed said:


> Just thought I would say the staff here has been quite amazing. Very kind and nice and helpful. You have to sign out your pool towels but people seem to like to steal one another's towels while you are in the pool so keep an eye out. The events guys was quite nice and just notes the issue so we weren't responsible for the towels that were taken. We have had fresh sets of washclothes and towels brought up every other day and they will provide extra soaps upon request so if you aren't picky in your soap I would t purchase any and just get extras as needed.
> For the person asking about the water.  I would say its all your preference. I hate Orlando water and even with a Brita filter its terrible to me. I just got several big bottles of water for use at the condo  and a case of reg water bottles for the parks. Tastes better and pretty much less than a brita filter system IMO



Thanks! I hate it too and wondered if I would be able to stand it with the Brita filter. I will plan on buying gallon jugs of water!

We have a trip booked from 9/18-9/22. We recently decided to go on the 17th, arriving later in the day to get our shopping done and so DH can be rested up for the parks, lol. Unfortunately Bonnet Creek doesn't have availability for the extra day for us (points owners). So, thinking of staying at a Downtown Disney hotel so DH and I can walk around and check it out that night (he has never been, I've only been once). Can anyone tell me of any hotel that we can stay at and walk to Downtown Disney? I am weighing all my options. May just stay onsite and take the shuttle as they are having a late summer deal and we can stay at Pop for less than $100 inc. tax for the one night. Can't do parks as only I have an AP and he will only have a 5 day park hopper that will be used fri-tue. Any ideas?


----------



## lisski76

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks! I hate it too and wondered if I would be able to stand it with the Brita filter. I will plan on buying gallon jugs of water!
> 
> We have a trip booked from 9/18-9/22. We recently decided to go on the 17th, arriving later in the day to get our shopping done and so DH can be rested up for the parks, lol. Unfortunately Bonnet Creek doesn't have availability for the extra day for us (points owners). So, thinking of staying at a Downtown Disney hotel so DH and I can walk around and check it out that night (he has never been, I've only been once). Can anyone tell me of any hotel that we can stay at and walk to Downtown Disney? I am weighing all my options. May just stay onsite and take the shuttle as they are having a late summer deal and we can stay at Pop for less than $100 inc. tax for the one night. Can't do parks as only I have an AP and he will only have a 5 day park hopper that will be used fri-tue. Any ideas?



I have stayed at Wyndham lake buena vista, right across from DTD, takes 5 minutes to walk there.  The hotel is nothing spectacular, but the staff is pleasant, rooms are clean and they do offer free shuttle service.  Just make sure you ask for a tower room otherwise you wind up in a motel style room.


----------



## keishashadow

Excited I was able to hotwire a few nights at the WBC (@ less than rack rate for a WDW value room woot) for upcoming, last minute trip.  Had tried to work thru VRBO and other sources but found no availability being so close to 4th of July. 

A few questions for the pros:

what building houses check in for the condos? 

can we utilize all the pools in the complex including the hotel's?

looking at the map it really does look to be a large tract of land.  Is it 'walkable' if we get stuck in a far flung building from lazy river or feature pools? 

Can you drive to the different pool areas or do you have to park in assigned lot?

Does anybody know the summer pool hours?


----------



## Upatnoon

keishashadow said:


> Excited I was able to hotwire a few nights at the WBC (@ less than rack rate for a WDW value room woot) for upcoming, last minute trip.  Had tried to work thru VRBO and other sources but found no availability being so close to 4th of July.
> 
> A few questions for the pros:
> 
> what building houses check in for the condos?
> 
> _*The building right in front of the gate for most of the resort for most. For presidential units, Tower 6. The guard at the gate will tell you where to go. *_
> 
> can we utilize all the pools in the complex including the hotel's?
> 
> _*Yes*_
> 
> looking at the map it really does look to be a large tract of land.  Is it 'walkable' if we get stuck in a far flung building from lazy river or feature pools?
> 
> _*Very walkable and compact. You can walk around the lake and past all the towers and pool in about 15 minutes or less.*_
> 
> Can you drive to the different pool areas or do you have to park in assigned lot?
> 
> _*No assigned parking, but it would be silly to drive. You just walk to another pool.*_
> 
> Does anybody know the summer pool hours?



_*8 a.m. 11 p.m. I believe. The hours will be on the activity guide.*_


----------



## keishashadow

thank you


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Excited I was able to hotwire a few nights at the WBC (@ less than rack rate for a WDW value room woot) for upcoming, last minute trip.  Had tried to work thru VRBO and other sources but found no availability being so close to 4th of July.
> 
> A few questions for the pros:
> 
> what building houses check in for the condos?
> 
> can we utilize all the pools in the complex including the hotel's?
> 
> looking at the map it really does look to be a large tract of land.  Is it 'walkable' if we get stuck in a far flung building from lazy river or feature pools?
> 
> Can you drive to the different pool areas or do you have to park in assigned lot?
> 
> Does anybody know the summer pool hours?


It's been a couple of years since my last stay at wbc. The main check in was right after you pull in the resort. We stayed in a 4 bedroom presidential and check in for that was in tower 6. The entire complex is easily walkable. We ate at the hotel restaurant 1 day and used the pool. Not sure if this is still allowed. We had a great time there and I'm planning to go back late sept for a week before we hit USO for a week.


----------



## Spanky

Since WBC is high rise buildings you will find everything is close by or just a short walk. Yes, you are welcome to use all the different pools including the hotel. No you can not use the Hilton or Waldorf pools but they are further down the road. You can park anyplace. There is a gate house and the person working will direct you to where you go to check in. WBC is built in a circle. A man made lake in the center. Next are all the activities - pools, playgrounds, out door grills, miniature golf, etc. Next are the six buildings of condos and the hotel. The parking is on the outer circle so you will actually walk farther if you drive around to the different buildings than to walk the inner circle to reach the different pools.


----------



## ibob52

keishashadow said:


> Excited I was able to hotwire a few nights at the WBC (@ less than rack rate for a WDW value room woot) for upcoming, last minute trip. Had tried to work thru VRBO and other sources but found no availability being so close to 4th of July.



*Did you book a WBC timeshare* *through Hotwire ?*

*Or ... did you get one of the Hotels [Hilton or Wyndham) that share the property at WBC.*

I am interested because IIRC ...  this is the first mention of [a WBC timeshare  - Hotwire reservation]
on this particular thread


----------



## Tink415

ibob52 said:


> *Did you book a WBC timeshare* *through Hotwire ?*
> 
> *Or ... did you get one of the Hotels [Hilton or Wyndham) that share the property at WBC.*
> 
> I am interested because IIRC ...  this is the first mention of [a WBC timeshare  - Hotwire reservation]
> on this particular thread



Your question wasn't directed towards me, but I was able to book WBC timeshare via Orbitz at a good rate when I couldn't find availability from other sources (or the price was too high from Wyndham extra vacations).


----------



## ibob52

ibob52 said:


> *Did you book a WBC timeshare* *through Hotwire ?*
> 
> *Or ... did you get one of the Hotels [Hilton or Wyndham) that share the property at WBC. *



*OK ... I believe I answered my own question*.

*I browsed Hotwire and they do have a listing for WBC condos.*

*It seems one could consider themselves *very lucky* to get a Reservation at WBC via Hotwire*.

*All experimental dates post as *sold out* *... No rooms available for the selected dates.


----------



## keishashadow

ibob52 said:


> *OK ... I believe I answered my own question*.
> 
> *I browsed Hotwire and they do have a listing for WBC condos.*
> 
> *It seems one could consider themselves *very lucky* to get a Reservation at WBC via Hotwire*.
> 
> *All experimental dates post as *sold out* *... No rooms available for the selected dates.



or persistent, I've been stalking all the likely sites more times than I care to admit over the last 3 weeks 

it popped up last week on hotwire (hidden deal but hotel lists were pretty definitive).  however, it was over double in price from what I wound up paying. 

using codes, Cheap tickets had it at a slightly lesser discount, followed by Orbitz yesterday.


----------



## KristinU

Can somebody tell me about the offerings at the gift shop - are there snacks and treats there?  Or at a snack bar, perhaps?  Also, I think I've seen mention of an arcade, is there one?  

We're still trying to decide between Fort Wilderness and WBC for next April, and my tween will be bringing along a friend. One of the things they enjoy when we've been camping with this friend is a little independence in going and getting a treat or playing some games by themselves.  I'm kinda feeling like they'd have more opportunity for that at the Fort, plus they'd have their bikes and be able to go fishing or find a tetherball court or something.  But we haven't stayed at WBC yet (DH and I will be there in November), so I'm not sure if they'd have some comparable opportunities for a little freedom at WBC.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Tink415

Yes, the gift shop has snacks and there is a snack bar/counter service area also, and there is an arcade and gameroom (we didn't use those). I've stayed in the cabins at FW and at WBC. There is a lot more for tweens to explore at FW, more recreational opportunities for them, and there isn't any bike riding at WBC. I really enjoy FW, its a favorite WDW resort. I also really enjoyed WBC. Good luck deciding, both will be great!


----------



## KristinU

Tink415 said:


> Yes, the gift shop has snacks and there is a snack bar/counter service area also, and there is an arcade and gameroom (we didn't use those). I've stayed in the cabins at FW and at WBC. There is a lot more for tweens to explore at FW, more recreational opportunities for them, and there isn't any bike riding at WBC. I really enjoy FW, its a favorite WDW resort. I also really enjoyed WBC. Good luck deciding, both will be great!



Thanks so much for your thoughts, Tink 415!  I really appreciate the feedback!  At the moment we're kinda leaning toward the Fort, but I swear I flip back and forth every day.  The thing is that the Fort fills up fast, so I really need to make a decision soon.


----------



## momimouse27

I did read the first page, but I'm still a bit confused!  So is this thread for ALL the Bonnet Creek resorts?  We are staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek in November and I want info about that.  If this is the wrong thread, maybe someone could point me to the correct one.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Upatnoon

momimouse27 said:


> I did read the first page, but I'm still a bit confused!  So is this thread for ALL the Bonnet Creek resorts?  We are staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek in November and I want info about that.  If this is the wrong thread, maybe someone could point me to the correct one.  Thanks in advance!



This is only about Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the timeshare resort.


----------



## ibob52

momimouse27 said:


> I did read the first page, but I'm still a bit confused!  So is this thread for ALL the Bonnet Creek resorts?  We are staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek in November and I want info about that.  If this is the wrong thread, maybe someone could point me to the correct one.  Thanks in advance!



*Type in the search box ... Hilton Bonnet Creek ... *


----------



## suwoogie

I've emailed Vacation Strategy about the Presidential condo and am waiting for a reply. But I was wondering if any of you have an idea what the cost for that suite is for the first week in December for 4 nights? I'm just looking for a ball park number so I can start planning. Does anyone have any idea? Thanks!!!


----------



## MandM-Mom

We will be staying here the first time this August and wondering what's close for breakfast on the way to the parks.thanks


----------



## DisneyDazed

MandM-Mom said:


> We will be staying here the first time this August and wondering what's close for breakfast on the way to the parks.thanks


Since its within the disney gates there is not much "on the way" to the parks. We just got some fresh fruit and organic waffles for the  mornings and even did scramble eggs  and bagels a few times.  They do have places to eat within the hotel but it was just so easy to cook our own stuff and go. Sorry not much help


----------



## Tink415

There are breakfast sandwiches, etc at the snack bar in the check in building at WBC, donuts and such at the Hess station, and McDonalds on the way to Animal Kingdom. We boarded our puppy at Best Friends and stopped at POR Riverside & FQ for quick breakfast a few times.


----------



## missingdisneymore

EpcotNerd said:


> What do you mean abut looking to see who the "manager" is?  Are there warning signs to look for?


Anyone can list on VRBO.  The manager is the listing agent/agency.  That is the person or place you need to research to see if there are any complaints, reviews, etc.  if they are new to VRBO, do your homework.  If they've been on VRBO for a long time and there aren't any issues, chances are they're good to go, then it's a price war....Google is your friend.


----------



## vettechick99

Hi all!

We were just there a few weeks ago. We normally stay in one of the older towers (2 I think) but this time we got Tower 4. IDK if it's been updated or it's just newer, but it was really nice. The couch was really comfortable - way better than that awkward leather one. The patios are smaller in this tower, but I love the location. The bubble tub is nice as well. We had a parking lot view but it wasn't a total deal breaker for me.

I talked BC up so much that I convinced my BFF to go back with me for a week in a few weeks. We found a good deal on eBay, so we'll be checking in July 11th! Has anyone had luck requesting a specific tower at check-in? I plan to get there before lunch so I hope that helps the cause.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

When we checked in on May 23rd, we got there at 7:30 am.  I had thought long and hard about the location that I wanted--near the lazy river at building 5, near the parking garage, and with a lake view--so  based on my most important (to me) requests, I asked the lady for something near the parking garage.  She had one ready right then--building 4, 2nd floor, but on the parking lot side.  I took it, since we could go in right away, put our frozen things in the freezer, and come back whenever we felt like it from Animal Kingdom that day.  She did say that we could wait until later if we wanted to, but there would be no guarantee of a water view.  I decided that it was worth it to be in the area that I wanted--plus, we were able to come back and go straight to our room at 1pm that day to relax.  

So, I'd suggest checking in knowing what is important to you but willing to give something up if necessary.  I was very pleased with our location!


----------



## Dis5150

We are going in September for 4 nights. We recently tried to add a day to the beginning of our trip but no 3 bdrms were available. So we are thinking of spending the night at AS Sports. My question is, since only 3 of us are staying the extra night, could I list the 3 people who don't already have magic bands on the reservation, as long as the person who is paying for the room is there? In other words, does Disney care which other 2 people are staying in the room? I was thinking of doing this to get my DH (staying and paying for the room) and 2 adult step daughters (who aren't coming until our first night at BC) their magic bands so I could book all of our FP+'s. My DD25 and I have AP's and magic bands already and would be spending the night at Sports with my DH. The only problem I can think of is that my DD25 and I would have to use the extra magic band to get us into the room, but since we will be with my DH it wouldn't be a problem. I just don't need another magic band (already have 2) and would save me from having to buy my step daughters theirs. Any thoughts on other problems? We will be landing at 6:30 that night so wouldn't be in the resort that long anyway.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Okay, so I read your post a few times to make sure I understood everything.  You'll have a total of 5 adults for the majority of your trip, right?  You'd be able to put 4 names on a room reservation at AS Sports, but that would leave one person out when it comes to making FP+ bookings at 60 days.  Even though you and your daughter have APs, you'd still need to stay onsite for one night in order to book those, and linking the reservation in your MDE account would show who is onsite and who is not. 

The cheapest option would be the Disney campsites for one night since you could list everyone, but I doubt that you'll be bringing camping gear!  The next option would be Port Orleans Riverside, which can accommodate 5 per room.  If that's not available, you could do a suite at AS Movies, which can accommodate 5 per suite--that would probably be over $200 for the night, and you'd have to decide if it's worth it to be able to book all of the FP+ at 60 days.  Oh, and I think Disney charges a few dollars extra for each person over 18 in the room over two people (maybe $10 a person?).  One more thing--when staying onsite only one night, you'll have to make your FP+ selections one day at a time.  For example, if Day 1 is the day you check out, and let's say that the date is September 20th, you can make your choices 60 days before that date.  If Day 2 is September 22nd, you'll have to wait until 60 days prior to that date to make the choices for that date. 

I had a party of 6 for our stay back in May--me alone with 5 kids (yes, I lost my mind for a bit!)--and we stayed at AS Movies for our first night, arriving at 9pm and leaving around 7am the next morning.  I stayed up late each night for a week to make our FP+ choices 60 days prior to each date, but it was worth it to me, since I was able to get what we wanted, including some Anna & Elsa FPs. 

Really, unless you're needing FP+ choices for A&E or maybe the mine train, booking them at 30 days would be fine.  Heck, I have many friends that have success at getting the mine train at 30 days! 

Now that I'm sure I've made all of this clear as mud, I'll stop.  Let me know if you have any questions, or if I made no sense at all!

Edited to add:  after doing some research, it looks like you'd be able to book FP+ choices for everyone as long as you have them added to your MDE account.  I'm going on the word of others, though, since I have no personal experience doing this.


----------



## Dis5150

jennasmommyinMS said:


> Okay, so I read your post a few times to make sure I understood everything.  You'll have a total of 5 adults for the majority of your trip, right?  You'd be able to put 4 names on a room reservation at AS Sports, but that would leave one person out when it comes to making FP+ bookings at 60 days.  Even though you and your daughter have APs, you'd still need to stay onsite for one night in order to book those, and linking the reservation in your MDE account would show who is onsite and who is not.
> 
> The cheapest option would be the Disney campsites for one night since you could list everyone, but I doubt that you'll be bringing camping gear!  The next option would be Port Orleans Riverside, which can accommodate 5 per room.  If that's not available, you could do a suite at AS Movies, which can accommodate 5 per suite--that would probably be over $200 for the night, and you'd have to decide if it's worth it to be able to book all of the FP+ at 60 days.  Oh, and I think Disney charges a few dollars extra for each person over 18 in the room over two people (maybe $10 a person?).  One more thing--when staying onsite only one night, you'll have to make your FP+ selections one day at a time.  For example, if Day 1 is the day you check out, and let's say that the date is September 20th, you can make your choices 60 days before that date.  If Day 2 is September 22nd, you'll have to wait until 60 days prior to that date to make the choices for that date.
> 
> I had a party of 6 for our stay back in May--me alone with 5 kids (yes, I lost my mind for a bit!)--and we stayed at AS Movies for our first night, arriving at 9pm and leaving around 7am the next morning.  I stayed up late each night for a week to make our FP+ choices 60 days prior to each date, but it was worth it to me, since I was able to get what we wanted, including some Anna & Elsa FPs.
> 
> Really, unless you're needing FP+ choices for A&E or maybe the mine train, booking them at 30 days would be fine.  Heck, I have many friends that have success at getting the mine train at 30 days!
> 
> Now that I'm sure I've made all of this clear as mud, I'll stop.  Let me know if you have any questions, or if I made no sense at all!
> 
> Edited to add:  after doing some research, it looks like you'd be able to book FP+ choices for everyone as long as you have them added to your MDE account.  I'm going on the word of others, though, since I have no personal experience doing this.



Thanks! You gave me lots to think about, lol! I think we are staying at Pop, but haven't booked yet. So if I book at a room for one night I can book FP+ for our whole stay??


----------



## KristinU

Dis5150 said:


> We are going in September for 4 nights. We recently tried to add a day to the beginning of our trip but no 3 bdrms were available. So we are thinking of spending the night at AS Sports. My question is, since only 3 of us are staying the extra night, could I list the 3 people who don't already have magic bands on the reservation, as long as the person who is paying for the room is there? In other words, does Disney care which other 2 people are staying in the room? I was thinking of doing this to get my DH (staying and paying for the room) and 2 adult step daughters (who aren't coming until our first night at BC) their magic bands so I could book all of our FP+'s. My DD25 and I have AP's and magic bands already and would be spending the night at Sports with my DH. The only problem I can think of is that my DD25 and I would have to use the extra magic band to get us into the room, but since we will be with my DH it wouldn't be a problem. I just don't need another magic band (already have 2) and would save me from having to buy my step daughters theirs. Any thoughts on other problems? We will be landing at 6:30 that night so wouldn't be in the resort that long anyway.



I'd probably do it the way you're proposing.  Everyone in the scenario is an adult, so no worries about child vs. adult.  And I'd assume that your step daughters will not be taking MDE, correct?


----------



## Dis5150

KristinU said:


> I'd probably do it the way you're proposing.  Everyone in the scenario is an adult, so no worries about child vs. adult.  And I'd assume that your step daughters will not be taking MDE, correct?



No, they are driving down from NC and meeting us on Friday.


----------



## klstiger

I have a gift certificate that I won at a silent auction for a deluxe room (1bedroom) for 2 nights including parking and resort fees. Expires end of 2015. Any advice on how I can get rid of it? just trying to recoop the money I put out for it.  
We are going to Disney for Mardi Gras 2016. 
not sure if i am breaking a rule..... if I am, please feel free to delete. 

thanks,
Kristy 
klstiger01@gmail.com


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Dis5150 said:


> Thanks! You gave me lots to think about, lol! I think we are staying at Pop, but haven't booked yet. So if I book at a room for one night I can book FP+ for our whole stay??


Yes, you'll be able to do that, but at 60 days prior to each park day, instead of all in one sitting like you'd be able to do if you were staying onsite the whole time.  Also, you'd get free parking at the parks for two days--your check-in day and your check-out day.


----------



## scooterx

Anyone know if the pool/ bar @ tower 6 will remain open when tower 6 is under renovations in October.  Not sure how these renovations are done. Just trying to figure out what tower to request upon arrival.
Thanks


----------



## klcrawford

For those that have stayed at WBC and visited Disney, how feasible is it to return to the condos for a mid day break and then head back to the parks for the evening? Or is it more of a hassle..... Kids are 3 & 5. Thanks!


----------



## Spanky

*Kristi - Wyndham Bonnet Creek has neither parking or resort fees. Maybe you won for the Wyndham Grand hotel?

klcrawford - it is very easy to return to the condo for a break. Animal Kingdom is the farthest away. Come back for a swim or naps - it will really revive everyone. Plus a break from the over stimulation.*


----------



## gunderda

klcrawford said:


> For those that have stayed at WBC and visited Disney, how feasible is it to return to the condos for a mid day break and then head back to the parks for the evening? Or is it more of a hassle..... Kids are 3 & 5. Thanks!



We didn't do it but it would be super easy.  We never saw much of heavy traffic last week.


----------



## njmousefest

klcrawford said:


> For those that have stayed at WBC and visited Disney, how feasible is it to return to the condos for a mid day break and then head back to the parks for the evening? Or is it more of a hassle..... Kids are 3 & 5. Thanks!



I went with a soon to be 4 year old and soon to be 2 year old. We never made it back (and not sure if we would have if we were on site).  Just felt easier to stay in the parks and have a mid afternoon cool down somewhere.  The little one napped in a stroller and the older one doesn't nap any more.  I think the only park that would be a real pain to leave during the day would be magic kingdom, just because of the time to take the boat and then tram or walk to the car.  And my fear with leaving mid-day was that the little one would conk out for a nap as soon as she got in her car seat and we wouldn't even make it back to bonnet creek...


----------



## Dis5150

jennasmommyinMS said:


> Yes, you'll be able to do that, but at 60 days prior to each park day, instead of all in one sitting like you'd be able to do if you were staying onsite the whole time.  Also, you'd get free parking at the parks for two days--your check-in day and your check-out day.



Great! Thanks! I don't mind doing it every day.


----------



## megan722

Hi everyone!  It's been about 6 years since my last Disney trip and this will be the first time staying offsite July 18-25.  I booked through Michael Sullivan, winpoints vip, and so far so good.  My room confirmation reflects that my room is a 2 bedroom presidential reserve room.  I've heard the only difference is they give you some robes and upgraded toiletries.  If there is more to it than that, I'd love for someone to enlighten me!  I also heard that because I'm not a Wyndham owner, they don't have to give me the reserve room even though that is what is currently reserved.  Does anyone have experience with being booked a Presidential Reserve room as the guest of an owner and them not providing the reserve room at checkin?  Or does anyone have any feedback about a Presidential Reserve room at all?  Thanks!


----------



## Spanky

All pres. 2 bedrooms are located in building 6. I did not receive the room I had booked but was given another room on the same floor. You will check in at building 6. The gate person will direct you. Be sure and receive a card to open the parking garage arm. ( your room card will not work). Keep your car out of the sun & rain plus you can reach it without going outside. The first time it is a challenge and then you learn where to go to avoid the hotel and end up in building 6. When I asked why I did not get the room I had reserved I was told that I was not the presidential owner. Really no big deal as all the rooms are great.


----------



## megan722

Do all Presidentials have balconies?  I have read that some condos do not have a balcony so to be sure if that is important to ask for one.  If all Pres have them, then I don't need to ask.  Has anyone experienced reserving a presidential and given a deluxe instead?  Maybe I won't get the "pres. reserve" but I sure would like to make sure I get the Pres.  I spent a little more to have the Pres. vs. Deluxe.  Thanks for your response Spanky!


----------



## Jetstorm

We just returned from WBC and I wanted to take a moment to let the person who posted a while back requesting info about booking with Megan Bailey at Endless Escapes know that we did book with her and everything went very smoothly. Megan was very knowledgeable about the resort and I would book with her again. I called WBC about three days before leaving to check that our reservation was on their books and it was. They even linked my two reservations together at that time ( we were staying for ten nights so it had to be split into two reservations since they normally book by the week). Check in went fast and we had no problems getting a parking pass,  no heavy sales pitches or anything. Building six seemed to be open from the renovations as I saw people on balconies from time to time but the parking deck was partly blocked off between towers five and six. We were in tower five, room 283 overlooking the entrance of the lazy river. Its considered lake front but being on the second floor we couldn't see the lake. It was very tropical though and not as hot as the higher unprotected floors. The only down side for us was all the very young kids turned loose in the "lazy river". They were jumping rom the walls and a big egg-shaped rock and swimming and snorkeling between tubes. Many people were complaining about it but I never saw anyone do anything to stop them even though the rule sign says no one under 14 yrs. without supervision and every one is to be on a tube. The fireworks from the top floor balcony in tower 1 was nice and we loved the mini golf. There were quite a few other activities that we didn't participate in.
We went to all the Disney parks and to Universal. If I had to do it again I would skip Universal. We hated having to wait in a line to get a locker for most big rides and even go through metal detectors on several. And then several rides broke down while we were in line.
Anyways, to those who are still looking for a place to stay off site but close to everything Disney. WBC is great. We really loved the resort.


----------



## Spanky

To my knowledge all units have balconies at WBC except for the first floor which have patios.


----------



## DisneyDazed

klcrawford said:


> For those that have stayed at WBC and visited Disney, how feasible is it to return to the condos for a mid day break and then head back to the parks for the evening? Or is it more of a hassle..... Kids are 3 & 5. Thanks!


It is quite easy to return for a mid day break.  We went early in the morning and left the parks by noon as it was too hot and crowded. We would then Return and use our fast passes for the evening and watch fireworks. I can't imagine being in the parks all day long but everyone is different


----------



## Funwith4kids

what is the most effective way to make building location requests? At check-in, call ahead of arriving, can broker make requests on your behalf when booking reservation?


----------



## gunderda

Funwith4kids said:


> what is the most effective way to make building location requests? At check-in, call ahead of arriving, can broker make requests on your behalf when booking reservation?



They technically don't take room requests but you can try to ask nicely when checking in.


----------



## lchuck

Anyone have any estimates on a per night cost for a 1 or 2 BR?  We're looking to go for 10 nights at the end of May 2016/beginning of June 2016 and are trying to set a budget.  Thanks!


----------



## Fundytrail

lchuck said:


> Anyone have any estimates on a per night cost for a 1 or 2 BR?  We're looking to go for 10 nights at the end of May 2016/beginning of June 2016 and are trying to set a budget.  Thanks!



Check out the link below as a starting reference;
http://vacationupgrades.com/pricing.html


----------



## JenDett

lchuck said:


> Anyone have any estimates on a per night cost for a 1 or 2 BR? We're looking to go for 10 nights at the end of May 2016/beginning of June 2016 and are trying to set a budget. Thanks!


Vacation Strategy will give you pricing now, but can't book it until 10 months out.  I emailed them last night for an October 2016 stay and got a call this morning with a quote.  VS pricing was better than what VU had listed on their chart.


----------



## Fundytrail

JenDett said:


> Vacation Strategy will give you pricing now, but can't book it until 10 months out.  I emailed them last night for an October 2016 stay and got a call this morning with a quote.  VS pricing was better than what VU had listed on their chart.



Agreed, we used VS as well


----------



## Upatnoon

lchuck said:


> Anyone have any estimates on a per night cost for a 1 or 2 BR?  We're looking to go for 10 nights at the end of May 2016/beginning of June 2016 and are trying to set a budget.  Thanks!


You can look at the completed listings in Ebay to see what its been renting for this year.


----------



## megan722

lchuck said:


> Anyone have any estimates on a per night cost for a 1 or 2 BR?  We're looking to go for 10 nights at the end of May 2016/beginning of June 2016 and are trying to set a budget.  Thanks!


 
You can also try sending a message to the ebay seller winpointvip (I think.)  I bought my week through him on ebay.  His name is Michael Sullivan.  I was very pleased with his prices and service.  He responded to all of my emails and messages within 30 minutes and even gave me his number for texting.  I haven't actually gone on my trip yet, but I have called Wyndham and they have my name and the room info and dates correct.  Just thought I'd give you an additional option to those previously posted.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

We just got back from our 8 night stay at WBC and all I can say is WOW!!! Why did it take me this long to give it a try? We all fell in love with it from the very first day! 

I checked in early on June 20th. I asked for a lake view and I was shocked when he said our condo was a lake & firework view and it was READY!! We were in building 3 room 758. The 2 bedroom condo was spotless and just beautiful. My husband was so happy since he is not a Disney freak like the rest of us and he spends more time at the resort. This was so much more comfortable for him on his down days. 

I think we have found our new home while visiting Walt Disney World. None of us missed the Disney resorts. We truly loved having so much space and driving was no problem at all. We love the location of WBC also. It's located in a perfect area! 

Thanks to those who answered all of my crazy questions! Everything was fantastic!!


----------



## klstiger

Spanky said:


> *Kristi - Wyndham Bonnet Creek has neither parking or resort fees. Maybe you won for the Wyndham Grand hotel?
> 
> klcrawford - it is very easy to return to the condo for a break. Animal Kingdom is the farthest away. Come back for a swim or naps - it will really revive everyone. Plus a break from the over stimulation.*


You are correct, its for the hotel.... Is that in the same area thou?   Still would like to get rid of it...


----------



## Spanky

Yes, Wyndham Bonnet Creek Grand hotel is located in the middle of the property with 3 high rise condos on each side of the hotel. The hotel has a shuttle included in the resort fee and a daily parking charge. You are free to use any of the swimming pools. It is a great location for visiting the Disney parks.


----------



## vettechick99

Has anyone not even bothered getting the parking pass? We've stayed 4 or 5 times and always get the parking pass, but I don't know that we even put ours in the windshield last time, and no one ever said anything. It seems as though its just a way to get your contact info and pitch you. And the pitch last time was pretty hard and annoying.


----------



## tiggerfied

vettechick99 said:


> Has anyone not even bothered getting the parking pass? We've stayed 4 or 5 times and always get the parking pass, but I don't know that we even put ours in the windshield last time, and no one ever said anything. It seems as though its just a way to get your contact info and pitch you. And the pitch last time was pretty hard and annoying.


We've only stayed once (this last May).  Fortunately, when we checked in, the people at check in didn't direct us over to the "parking desk" so we never even stopped by to get a parking pass.  And then for the duration of our vacation, we drove in and out of the resort a couple of times a day and only had to use our room key at the Guard House (usually the nice lady just waved us through).  We never had a parking pass displayed in our car as it was parked in the parking lot behind our building (Building One) and it never seemed to matter.  Some people had them displayed and some people didn't.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

vettechick99 said:


> Has anyone not even bothered getting the parking pass? We've stayed 4 or 5 times and always get the parking pass, but I don't know that we even put ours in the windshield last time, and no one ever said anything. It seems as though its just a way to get your contact info and pitch you. And the pitch last time was pretty hard and annoying.



We have stayed there three times and NEVER got a parking pass.  Never needed one.


----------



## vettechick99

tiggerfied said:


> We've only stayed once (this last May).  Fortunately, when we checked in, the people at check in didn't direct us over to the "parking desk" so we never even stopped by to get a parking pass.  And then for the duration of our vacation, we drove in and out of the resort a couple of times a day and only had to use our room key at the Guard House (usually the nice lady just waved us through).  We never had a parking pass displayed in our car as it was parked in the parking lot behind our building (Building One) and it never seemed to matter.  Some people had them displayed and some people didn't.





Gr8t Fan said:


> We have stayed there three times and NEVER got a parking pass.  Never needed one.



Exactly what I was thinking! Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## eeyoresnr

question about 2 bedroom deluxe... is door to balcony a sliding glass door , or a regular door. I need to figure out a way to keep my grandson inside when we are not out there ... sliding would be easy fix... regular i will have to purchase alarm or something


----------



## vettechick99

eeyoresnr said:


> question about 2 bedroom deluxe... is door to balcony a sliding glass door , or a regular door. I need to figure out a way to keep my grandson inside when we are not out there ... sliding would be easy fix... regular i will have to purchase alarm or something



It's a slide in all the ones I've ever been in. It has a lock and it's really heavy and difficult to slide for a little one.


----------



## eeyoresnr

vettechick99 said:


> It's a slide in all the ones I've ever been in. It has a lock and it's really heavy and difficult to slide for a little one.


LOL... he is almost 4 and half of his strength comes from determination... half the time I can't hardly open ours and he just braces his foot on door jamb and pulls... amazes me... but sliding actually will be better because I have window latches that will work and he won't be able to reach...thanks for your quick reply


----------



## Upatnoon

eeyoresnr said:


> question about 2 bedroom deluxe... is door to balcony a sliding glass door , or a regular door. I need to figure out a way to keep my grandson inside when we are not out there ... sliding would be easy fix... regular i will have to purchase alarm or something


Sliding glass door. The balcony also has a railing.


----------



## Fundytrail

eeyoresnr said:


> question about 2 bedroom deluxe... is door to balcony a sliding glass door , or a regular door. I need to figure out a way to keep my grandson inside when we are not out there ... sliding would be easy fix... regular i will have to purchase alarm or something



Sliding patio door.


----------



## Rosebud123

DisneyDazed said:


> Since its within the disney gates there is not much "on the way" to the parks. We just got some fresh fruit and organic waffles for the  mornings and even did scramble eggs  and bagels a few times.  They do have places to eat within the hotel but it was just so easy to cook our own stuff and go. Sorry not much help



There's a Starbucks in the Wyndham Hotel right next to bldg 6.


----------



## WillBanksMom

What is the best way to get to MK for pre-rd adr in the MK from WBC? We will have our own car, but I just wasn't sure if parking at the ttc and riding the boat over is the quickest option. Reading mixed options about using the valet at the CR and walking over. That seems like it would be quickest, but is it still an option? If not, what's the next best way? Can uber take us to the main gate? 
Always stayed onsite, so trying to figure out this offsite transportation thing! 
Thanks!


----------



## Firepath

Has anyone had their Owners Locker delivered or picked up from BC that can share how the process was? This will be our first visit with it staying off property.


----------



## staceywj

We are going for our 3rd time soon and would like to stay in the same bldg but my old memory does not remember which bldg we were in last time.  We had a pool view of the lazy river.  As soon as we walked out we there were cabanas and the hot tub was really close.  Any ideas which bldg that was?


----------



## Upatnoon

staceywj said:


> We are going for our 3rd time soon and would like to stay in the same bldg but my old memory does not remember which bldg we were in last time.  We had a pool view of the lazy river.  As soon as we walked out we there were cabanas and the hot tub was really close.  Any ideas which bldg that was?


This sounds like Tower 5. Tower 6 you would have a view of the pirate pool.


----------



## staceywj

Thanks, I did not think it was Tower 1 or 6.  I felt like I was playing lets pick a tower number game with the family.  So, lucky number 5 it is.


----------



## staceywj

In regards to the sliding glass doors: 
I think there is a broom in the unit.  Maybe you could take off the stick part to jam it in bottom part of the door.  Here is another crazy suggestion: have DH enter unit first.  Close the blinds and move the couch in front of the doors but not too close so he cannot sit on the couch and move the blinds to see that they are doors.  I would totally do that if it was my DD a few years ago.


----------



## Dis5150

Rosebud123 said:


> There's a Starbucks in the Wyndham Hotel right next to bldg 6.



Really?? A full Starbucks? That makes me so happy!


----------



## snowangel72

Does anyone have a link to the Activities Schedule for July 2015? Thanks so much!


----------



## Rosebud123

Dis5150 said:


> Really?? A full Starbucks? That makes me so happy!



It's a Starbucks like you find in hotels or grocery stores. Not a separate store. It was great.


----------



## Spanky

_What is the best way to get to MK for pre-rd adr in the MK from WBC? We will have our own car, but I just wasn't sure if parking at the ttc and riding the boat over is the quickest option. Reading mixed options about using the valet at the CR and walking over. That seems like it would be quickest, but is it still an option? If not, what's the next best way? Can uber take us to the main gate?_
CR valet parking eliminates the need for the boat or monorail. Uber would drop you off at the TTC just like a taxi so not any closer than your own car. We went one year for a breakfast before rope drop and did not have to pay for parking - it was so early they were not yet staffed at the entrance huts. The regular monorail and boat were not yet running so we just walked to TTC from our front row parking space and used the resort monorail to reach the MK.


----------



## Tink415

does everyone that agrees to a timeshare presentation have a $20 credit card charge taken to ensure they show up for the meal? Just curious. 
I decided not to attend and was able to get a refund.


----------



## megan722

Reservation question to all you extremely helpful people  I have my reservation comfirmation and it has the owners name and then my name listed as guest.  I did call Wyndham and they confirmed me as a guest about a month ago. I keep hearing that 7 days prior that the owner's name is removed and replaced with my name.  Or it's very possible I am confused.  I've never done this timeshare thing before so, of course I'm nervous given I'm arriving on Saturday.  But I've heard some crazy stuff related to something being wrong and the guest couldn't check in because the ressie was in the owners name.  I just want to make sure I have no issues.  It would just be a total nightmare if something went wrong and we had no where to stay. Obviously, I'm a major worry wart   Thanks everyone in advance this is the best board


----------



## jcanary

It has been years since we have been here but we are heading to WBC this November. Has anyone ever checked out the tugbbs com marketplace for rentals?  I am a new owner and have a reservation during a busy time that I thought I would try to rent but wasn't sure where to put it. Which tower is the closest to the lazy river?  Our time is going to be mostly at the resort.  thanks


----------



## Spanky

There are 2 lazy rivers - one at the check in building & one at building 5. Pirate pool at building 6 with slide. another pool with slide between buildings 2 & 3. You can also use pool at hotel located between building 6 & 3 of the timeshare condos. Your condo location is assigned at check in time.


----------



## alipink3

We stayed there in March, I called about 2 weeks before check in just it ask about rooms with a fireworks view. They say they don't make request but when I went to check in there was a note on our reservation and we did get a fireworks view. We were in building 4. It was amazing. My little ones are not much of night owls so only one night did we see the fireworks in the park. All the other nights we watched them from our balcony.


----------



## joannjoe

Rosebud123 said:


> It's a Starbucks like you find in hotels or grocery stores. Not a separate store. It was great.



Yes it was


----------



## springandmac

I'm staying at Bonnet Creek in November, when was the last time they refurbished?  I stayed there a couple years ago and while we were in a presidential unit & it was nice, the bedding was uncomfortable & things just needed some updating/refreshing.

This time we're in a regular unit.


----------



## joannjoe

We stayed in 2011 and they were starting then I thought.


----------



## mjohnson96

springandmac said:


> I'm staying at Bonnet Creek in November, when was the last time they refurbished?  I stayed there a couple years ago and while we were in a presidential unit & it was nice, the bedding was uncomfortable & things just needed some updating/refreshing.
> 
> This time we're in a regular unit.


Based on your signature, they have refurbished since your last stay if you were there in 2012.  If I remember right it was 2013 they finished up with tower 6 and we were just there for a a few nights last September and my parents were in tower 6 and loved the bedding and had no problems.  I personally didn't stay this time since we had a great rate at AKL so we stayed there with the kids while my parents stayed at WBC.

But we have 2 2BR units booked here in a few weeks (checking in 8/13) so I can report back if we get Tower 6 on the status, but of course it will be a deluxe since this was a last minute trip and all the presidential units were gone.


----------



## FirstTripEver

We are staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort next month. 

Has anyone successfully stayed there and used Uber for drop-offs and pick-ups at the park? Also, did you still have to pay the $17 daily parking fee at the parks with this method? 

Thanks!


----------



## staceywj

What tower is the one that was most recently renovated?


----------



## Spanky

Uber would drop you off at the same location as taxi - right outside of the TTC. You would still need to use the monorail or boat to reach the Magic Kingdom. They do not have to pay the $17 parking fee - instead you go to the far right entrance  hut and they are waved through to go down the road and turn left at the light to reach the drop off area. This is the same location you will be picked up unless you walk to Contemporary Resort to catch a taxi - no monorail or boat necessary which is great if you leave the park at closing time


----------



## isestrex

FirstTripEver said:


> We are staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort next month.
> 
> Has anyone successfully stayed there and used Uber for drop-offs and pick-ups at the park? Also, did you still have to pay the $17 daily parking fee at the parks with this method?
> 
> Thanks!



We ultimately settled for paying $17 a day for parking at each park. Going in, I knew this was probably what we'd have to do but I did everything I could think of to try and come up with a better solution.

The WBC does have a shuttle but it's extremely inconvenient. 1) It charges $7 per person (round trip) so if you have 2 people you're only saving $3 and you're obviously losing money if you have a larger party. 2) You have to make a shuttle reservation no more than 24 hours in advance... IN PERSON... FROM ONLY 9am-5pm AT THEIR DESK. This means that if you're in a park all day, you have absolutely no chance at making a reservation for the following day unless you come back to the hotel mid-day which you can't because, 3) they only have limited morning drop off times (after rope drop if I remember correctly) and limited pick up times. All in all it's the most inconvenient shuttle plan I've ever experienced and I told them that when they explained it to me.

I also tried to google earth the area to see if we could walk over to Caribbean and sneak aboard their bus. Sadly this just isn't possible. Disney clearly thought this through and made it very difficult. Once we got there and saw the area we realized it wasn't worth it to try and walk around the large florida swap and high disney fences to maybe sneak past the gate guard.

We didn't think of Uber but even then I'd be worried about exiting the park at the end of the night and not being able to find anyone. Spending the $17 a day does sound disappointing but it gives you all the flexibility you need and no worries.


----------



## WillBanksMom

Spanky said:


> _What is the best way to get to MK for pre-rd adr in the MK from WBC? We will have our own car, but I just wasn't sure if parking at the ttc and riding the boat over is the quickest option. Reading mixed options about using the valet at the CR and walking over. That seems like it would be quickest, but is it still an option? If not, what's the next best way? Can uber take us to the main gate?_
> CR valet parking eliminates the need for the boat or monorail. Uber would drop you off at the TTC just like a taxi so not any closer than your own car. We went one year for a breakfast before rope drop and did not have to pay for parking - it was so early they were not yet staffed at the entrance huts. The regular monorail and boat were not yet running so we just walked to TTC from our front row parking space and used the resort monorail to reach the MK.



Thanks for explaining this! Was thinking Uber could drop off at the CR and we could walk, darn! 
How long does it take to get from WBC to TTC? And how long does it take to get from the TTC parking lot to the front gate?


----------



## wdwmom0f3

We drove to the parks each day and it really is easy with the exception of MK. To be honest, we drove the parks a lot even while staying at the Disney resorts because most of the time its just faster. 

It takes about 10 minutes to get from WBC to the TTC. Then it takes about 15 minutes or so to get to the front gate using the Monorail or Ferry. Allow for more time though because in my mind it took forever. The Monorail was down most of the time we needed it.  Seriously it was down 5 out of the 6 times we wanted to use it. (3 weeks ago)


----------



## springandmac

mjohnson96 said:


> But we have 2 2BR units booked here in a few weeks (checking in 8/13) so I can report back if we get Tower 6 on the status, but of course it will be a deluxe since this was a last minute trip and all the presidential units were gone.



Thanks, I'd appreciate the update when you return. We're also in a deluxe unit this time.


----------



## WillBanksMom

wdwmom0f3 said:


> We drove to the parks each day and it really is easy with the exception of MK. To be honest, we drove the parks a lot even while staying at the Disney resorts because most of the time its just faster.
> 
> It takes about 10 minutes to get from WBC to the TTC. Then it takes about 15 minutes or so to get to the front gate using the Monorail or Ferry. Allow for more time though because in my mind it took forever. The Monorail was down most of the time we needed it.  Seriously it was down 5 out of the 6 times we wanted to use it. (3 weeks ago)


Thanks for the info! Just what I needed to know. Wish MK was easier. Wanting to take midday breaks, but it may be too much of a hassle there.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

WillBanksMom said:


> Thanks for the info! Just what I needed to know. Wish MK was easier. Wanting to take midday breaks, but it may be too much of a hassle there.



We still took breaks because it was so very hot and I had my 21 month old grandson with us who needed a good nap to make it late at night. Going back to WBC was so nice and relaxing too. 

I asked Disney about valet parking and we actually ended up doing just that for the next two days there at MK. I valet parked at the Contemporary Resort. It's $20. plus tip however its good at any resort for 24 hours. So I paid $20 instead of $17 and avoided the TTC. I tipped $5 for our afternoon break & $5 at night when leaving. It was worth it to me and like I said Disney gave us the Okay. It's still a good walk to MK, the monorail was down, and I don't know that we saved much time but it was easier. If you are doing a meal there anyway, thats what I would do for sure. When I asked in a Facebook group prior to checking with Disney even CMs in that group said it was fine, but there was one person who gave me a hard time. She said I was "lazy" and that it should be for resort guests only. lol  Thats not at all why we did it. I may have even walked more doing it, but my grandson was terrified on the ferry with people falling onto his stroller, pushing, it was so hot and really no room to even breath. I just couldn't do it to him again. Had it just been me and my older children we could have certainly managed, but is was little and panicked. It's just another option for you. Like I said, if my children were older I wouldn't have given the ferry another thought. We have done it many times without issue but while the monorail is having these issues you may want to consider it.


----------



## staceywj

That is great to know!  We have resies on night at CM and then the Pirates and Pals cruise and I asked the CM when I booked the resies if we can park there in the morning and then our car will already be there at the end of a long day.  She stated that it was too long of a time frame and not able to do so. So, I am happy that were able to do and I think that is what we are going to do.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

staceywj said:


> That is great to know!  We have resies on night at CM and then the Pirates and Pals cruise and I asked the CM when I booked the resies if we can park there in the morning and then our car will already be there at the end of a long day.  She stated that it was too long of a time frame and not able to do so. So, I am happy that were able to do and I think that is what we are going to do.



Yes, we have driven for dinner and just parked there before and then actually moved our car to the MK parking lot after dinner. Had I asked about valet parking then I would have known for this trip. You can't just park there, but you can valet park.


----------



## WillBanksMom

wdwmom0f3 said:


> We still took breaks because it was so very hot and I had my 21 month old grandson with us who needed a good nap to make it late at night. Going back to WBC was so nice and relaxing too.
> 
> I asked Disney about valet parking and we actually ended up doing just that for the next two days there at MK. I valet parked at the Contemporary Resort. It's $20. plus tip however its good at any resort for 24 hours. So I paid $20 instead of $17 and avoided the TTC. I tipped $5 for our afternoon break & $5 at night when leaving. It was worth it to me and like I said Disney gave us the Okay. It's still a good walk to MK, the monorail was down, and I don't know that we saved much time but it was easier. If you are doing a meal there anyway, thats what I would do for sure. When I asked in a Facebook group prior to checking with Disney even CMs in that group said it was fine, but there was one person who gave me a hard time. She said I was "lazy" and that it should be for resort guests only. lol  Thats not at all why we did it. I may have even walked more doing it, but my grandson was terrified on the ferry with people falling onto his stroller, pushing, it was so hot and really no room to even breath. I just couldn't do it to him again. Had it just been me and my older children we could have certainly managed, but is was little and panicked. It's just another option for you. Like I said, if my children were older I wouldn't have given the ferry another thought. We have done it many times without issue but while the monorail is having these issues you may want to consider it.



Been wondering about that too! Reading different things about that like they are a little less likely to let you do this early in the a.m., which is when we would need it, for a BoG breakfast, and that you should allow time to get to the TTC in case they turn you away. Kind of defeats the purpose if we are trying to save time. Glad it worked out so well for you, does sound easier! The monorail sounds awful! If we are leaving the parks midday, and returning early evening, then we wouldn't have the car there for the entire day though. At least the day would be broken up.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

WillBanksMom said:


> Been wondering about that too! Reading different things about that like they are a little less likely to let you do this early in the a.m., which is when we would need it, for a BoG breakfast, and that you should allow time to get to the TTC in case they turn you away. Kind of defeats the purpose if we are trying to save time. Glad it worked out so well for you, does sound easier! The monorail sounds awful! If we are leaving the parks midday, and returning early evening, then we wouldn't have the car there for the entire day though. At least the day would be broken up.



We got there before park opening both days that we valet parked and we did not have a single issue. I pulled up to the attendant and told them that I wanted to valet park, I showed them my ID and they sent me on my may with no questions asked. I did this twice.


They said that the valet parking was good for 24 hours at any Disney Resort. We went to DTD and I thought I might could use the pass to valet park there too but they do not accept it. We just parked in the garage and it was fine.


----------



## Spanky

Valet parking at CR with small children  & a stroller is the way to go at MK. No need to fold up the stroller until you reach the car. Valet turns on ac when they bring the car so it has already started cooling off. You avoid the crush to board the boat or monorail as you strol over to CR. We have done it for many years. I have not tried to do it at Christmas time.


----------



## Upatnoon

staceywj said:


> What tower is the one that was most recently renovated?


Tower 5 was the most recent renovation. Tower 6 is next, I believe starting in the fall.


----------



## WillBanksMom

wdwmom0f3 said:


> We got there before park opening both days that we valet parked and we did not have a single issue. I pulled up to the attendant and told them that I wanted to valet park, I showed them my ID and they sent me on my may with no questions asked. I did this twice.
> 
> 
> They said that the valet parking was good for 24 hours at any Disney Resort. We went to DTD and I thought I might could use the pass to valet park there too but they do not accept it. We just parked in the garage and it was fine.



Thanks for sharing your experience! Glad it worked so well! May give it a try!


----------



## keishashadow

Just wanted to do a quick shout out as to how blown away we were by our first stay @ WBC a few weeks ago!  Beautifully landscaped grounds and surprisingly quiet (aside from the activity pool) despite the number of guests.

We are long-time DVC owners and will now consider this property as our first alternate stay when we can't book into our TS or bringing down a large group.  We were lucky to grab our stay last-minute on hotwire.  Next time, I'd go with renting from one of the owners but nothing was available for our spur of the minute trip. 

BTW, I'm a pool person and enjoyed the variety and never had an issue finding a lounger, even at the activity pool.  Only negative issue was how long it took to get food served in the poolside restaurant located at the hotel.  Food quality was good, prices comparable to Disney.  Was told it's much quicker to order food to go either at the bar or from one of the pool servers.  Note I believe from an incident we observed that traditional guests are unable to charge purchases at this pool back to their condo...make sure to double check.


----------



## jcorco00

Spanky said:


> Valet parking at CR with small children  & a stroller is the way to go at MK. No need to fold up the stroller until you reach the car. Valet turns on ac when they bring the car so it has already started cooling off. You avoid the crush to board the boat or monorail as you strol over to CR. We have done it for many years. I have not tried to do it at Christmas time.


This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Kerri1211

This is a great thread, thank you for all the information.  I have a few questions.  I currently have a reservation at CBR in October with myself, my husband, my parents and three children (ages 9, 7, and 1).  We are thinking of cancelling and renting a Bonnet Creek Villa.
1. Is it best to rent a car or use shuttle (pros and cons of each)?
2. Is there a specific grocery service people use?
3. What is best transportation to/from airport?
4. Are there restaurants on property or within walking distance of WBC?
5. Any recommendations on who to rent through (besides the ones listed in the first post)?
Any other advice/tips are greatly appreciated!!!
Thank you.


----------



## Upatnoon

Kerri1211 said:


> This is a great thread, thank you for all the information.  I have a few questions.  I currently have a reservation at CBR in October with myself, my husband, my parents and three children (ages 9, 7, and 1).  We are thinking of cancelling and renting a Bonnet Creek Villa.
> 1. Is it best to rent a car or use shuttle (pros and cons of each)?
> 2. Is there a specific grocery service people use?
> 3. What is best transportation to/from airport?
> 4. Are there restaurants on property or within walking distance of WBC?
> 5. Any recommendations on who to rent through (besides the ones listed in the first post)?
> Any other advice/tips are greatly appreciated!!!
> Thank you.


1.  Rent a car. The shuttle is very limited and expensive with 5 people.
2. With your rental car, you can get groceries at Publix or Walmart nearby. Wegoshop is one delivery option.
3. Rental car is the best. Mears taxi or shuttle is the most common public transportation, but there are many options.
4. There are poolside restaurants, one which has pizza, plus restaurants in the Wyndham Grand Hotel and you could walk to the Hilton and Waldorf Astoria next door for more restaurants if you are ambitious. With a rental car you can drive to hundreds of nearby restaurants.
5. There is no one best place. You have to shop around. Easiest to start is looking on Ebay. That will give you a feel for prices and let you look at what reservations are available.


----------



## Kerri1211

Upatnoon said:


> 1.  Rent a car. The shuttle is very limited and expensive with 5 people.
> 2. With your rental car, you can get groceries at Publix or Walmart nearby. Wegoshop is one delivery option.
> 3. Rental car is the best. Mears taxi or shuttle is the most common public transportation, but there are many options.
> 4. There are poolside restaurants, one which has pizza, plus restaurants in the Wyndham Grand Hotel and you could walk to the Hilton and Waldorf Astoria next door for more restaurants if you are ambitious. With a rental car you can drive to hundreds of nearby restaurants.
> 5. There is no one best place. You have to shop around. Easiest to start is looking on Ebay. That will give you a feel for prices and let you look at what reservations are available.




Thank you so much!  Which Tower is the best to request (with young children)?
Thanks 
Kerri


----------



## mjohnson96

Upatnoon said:


> 1.  Rent a car. The shuttle is very limited and expensive with 5 people.
> 2. With your rental car, you can get groceries at Publix or Walmart nearby. Wegoshop is one delivery option.
> 3. Rental car is the best. Mears taxi or shuttle is the most common public transportation, but there are many options.
> 4. There are poolside restaurants, one which has pizza, plus restaurants in the Wyndham Grand Hotel and you could walk to the Hilton and Waldorf Astoria next door for more restaurants if you are ambitious. With a rental car you can drive to hundreds of nearby restaurants.
> 5. There is no one best place. You have to shop around. Easiest to start is looking on Ebay. That will give you a feel for prices and let you look at what reservations are available.



I agree with the above, going on a last minute trip and renting a car but each time we have stayed in the past we do the car rental or use my mom's car   and it makes it so much easier to come and go.

The only difference is on number 5, I prefer to use VacationUpgrades.com with Ken Price because they have always been super friendly and easy to work with.  I know I don't have to worry about who I rent through and something going wrong and end up without a room.  I have also use VacationStrategy and got lucky with my last minute trip here in 2 weeks that they had a cancellation for 2 rooms during my dates and I was able to grab them at a much better price than I would have paid direct to the hotel, basically 2 rooms for just a bit more than 1


----------



## Kerri1211

mjohnson96 said:


> I agree with the above, going on a last minute trip and renting a car but each time we have stayed in the past we do the car rental or use my mom's car   and it makes it so much easier to come and go.
> 
> The only difference is on number 5, I prefer to use VacationUpgrades.com with Ken Price because they have always been super friendly and easy to work with.  I know I don't have to worry about who I rent through and something going wrong and end up without a room.  I have also use VacationStrategy and got lucky with my last minute trip here in 2 weeks that they had a cancellation for 2 rooms during my dates and I was able to grab them at a much better price than I would have paid direct to the hotel, basically 2 rooms for just a bit more than 1


Awesome, thank you. I tried Vacation Strategy, but no availability. Have you heard of Farrell Vacations?


----------



## southernqueen

Is there a certain amount of days that must be rented for Bonnet Creek. We are going on a cruise and when we get back we are going to Disney World. We would need 3 nights, but wondering is there a minimum night restriction there.


----------



## ibob52

southernqueen said:


> Is there a certain amount of days that must be rented for Bonnet Creek. We are going on a cruise and when we get back we are going to Disney World. We would need 3 nights, but wondering is there a minimum night restriction there.



*You should be fine with 3 nights ... go ahead and get a quote (it does not cost anything) *


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

How far in advance should we book a Christmas stay? I obviously want the best deal I can get, we're paying $145/night at a Disney campsite right now -- if I can get a 2 BR cheaper than that I'll gladly move


----------



## Tink415

Well, I looked on Orbitz this morning and 2br Christmas week was over $400 night. Don't think you'll find it for less than a campsite.


----------



## Dis5150

I was reading reviews on Trip Advisor and people were saying you can't check in early? I thought I saw on this thread that people had checked in in the morning? We are staying one night at All Star Movies, then after check out we were planning on trying to check into Bonnet Creek, mid morning. Would we be able to do that?


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

We did exactly that--left All Stars Movies and went over to WBC at 7:30am.  A room was ready, so we took it.  I was mainly going over there to leave our coolers before hitting a park, but the lady at the desk had a 2 bedroom that we could get into right away.


----------



## mrzrich

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> How far in advance should we book a Christmas stay? I obviously want the best deal I can get, we're paying $145/night at a Disney campsite right now -- if I can get a 2 BR cheaper than that I'll gladly move



Doubt you'll find a 2 bedroom cheaper than $145

Here's one for $200

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291441671701&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Upatnoon

Tink415 said:


> Well, I looked on Orbitz this morning and 2br Christmas week was over $400 night. Don't think you'll find it for less than a campsite.



You often see Christmas reservations listed on eBay for huge premiums, as speculators hope someone comes along and pays the big price for that time period. However, as it get closer to Christmas, those prices generally plummet.


----------



## andiraye

This is our first stay at WBC and we are traveling by plane. I am wondering what basics, if any, the rooms are outfitted with. Things like sugar, pepper, salt, dishwashing soap, dishwasher detergent, laundry detergent, fabric softener, etc., that are hard to buy in one-week quantities but are a pain to travel with. If the rooms don't come with it, what do you all do?   Also towels. Thanks!!!!


----------



## mrzrich

The room comes with everything you mention except for fabric softener.  The salt and pepper are tiny.


----------



## mrzrich

Like this tiny


----------



## andiraye

mrzrich said:


> View attachment 111978 View attachment 111978 Like this tiny



Lol!  Will they give us more?


----------



## ibob52

andiraye said:


> Lol!  Will they give us more?



*Maybe but ... I believe the intention is ... they provide the starter kit (supplies)*


----------



## mrzrich

Also, the sugar is just a few packets with the coffee


----------



## WillBanksMom

How about a hair dryer? If they have one, is it decent? Or one of the tiny ones?


----------



## Upatnoon

WillBanksMom said:


> How about a hair dryer? If they have one, is it decent? Or one of the tiny ones?


It's a full-size one. Usually located under one of the sinks in the master.


----------



## WillBanksMom

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## megan722

megan722 said:


> Hi everyone!  It's been about 6 years since my last Disney trip and this will be the first time staying offsite July 18-25.  I booked through Michael Sullivan, winpoints vip, and so far so good.  My room confirmation reflects that my room is a 2 bedroom presidential reserve room.  I've heard the only difference is they give you some robes and upgraded toiletries.  If there is more to it than that, I'd love for someone to enlighten me!  I also heard that because I'm not a Wyndham owner, they don't have to give me the reserve room even though that is what is currently reserved.  Does anyone have experience with being booked a Presidential Reserve room as the guest of an owner and them not providing the reserve room at checkin?  Or does anyone have any feedback about a Presidential Reserve room at all?  Thanks!


 

In case someone else has this question, I wanted to report back that we indeed received the Presidential Reserve room on the 16th floor of tower 6.  We did not have robes, however. It was great because we didn't have to request a high floor room as the reserve units are on the high floors and you need a room key to get to the floor.  This was our first visit to WBCR and we will definitely return.  We had an awesome experience and the condo/resort was gorgeous.  Getting to the parks was a breeze.  I have done the Disney transportation before and can confirm having your own car is easier with the exception of Magic Kingdom where you need to go to the transportation and ticket center.  But even then, it wasn't too bad.


----------



## andiraye

I was planning on placing an order with Garden Grocer but wasn't really thrilled with their selection. What is the nearest grocery store and is it decent?  I believe others have posted that Publix and Walmart are about 4.5 miles away. Is there anything closer?


----------



## ibob52

andiraye said:


> I was planning on placing an order with Garden Grocer but wasn't really thrilled with their selection. What is the nearest grocery store and is it decent?  I believe others have posted that Publix and Walmart are about 4.5 miles away. Is there anything closer?



*I saw online that Goodings (grocery store) will deliver to WBC and a few other 

locations (Shades of Green - DISNEY Resorts) *Online Shopping**

*I cannot speak for their items ... 

because I was just signing up ... online for their *Club Card* 

*Maybe try searching ~ Crossroads Plaza Store Directory**


----------



## Upatnoon

andiraye said:


> I was planning on placing an order with Garden Grocer but wasn't really thrilled with their selection. What is the nearest grocery store and is it decent?  I believe others have posted that Publix and Walmart are about 4.5 miles away. Is there anything closer?


There is really nothing closer than Walmart an Publix with that kind of selection and price. There are a couple of Hess gas stations that have some drinks and things. The resort has a small store with a few expensive items. The disney resorts also have stores with a few expensive items.


----------



## andiraye

Upatnoon said:


> There is really nothing closer than Walmart an Publix with that kind of selection and price. There are a couple of Hess gas stations that have some drinks and things. The resort has a small store with a few expensive items. The disney resorts also have stores with a few expensive items.



Thanks. Garden Grocer worked for a few supplies in our hotel room in the past but it looks like we are making a Publix run!


----------



## mrzrich

If you follow the signs to AK and then go towards AKL turn left on Sherbeth road. Turn right on the service road behind the gift shop on the corner (Black Lake Road I think?)

Take the service road to the end and turn right on Irlo Bronson (92). The Publix at Orange Lake is a very short distance.  Download the Publix App.  The app has an order online option for deli items.   If you order as you are getting in the car, your deli items will be waiting for you, saving  precious vacation time.


----------



## mrzrich

Oh, and Goodings at Crossroads is expensive and it was pretty gross last time I went in there (which admittedly was many years ago)


----------



## andiraye

mrzrich said:


> If you order as you are getting in the car, your deli items will be waiting for you, saving  precious vacation time.



Now THAT's a great tip!!!!  Thank you so much!

And thanks to everyone else, too.  I don't know what I'd do without Disboards!


----------



## scrapple

Anyone ever use the ebay seller magicalholidays? I just bought the 7 night 2br Bonnet Creek Package from them. Good rating, but waiting on the post purchase email from them. Any experiences?


----------



## lindsey

We went to Winn Dixie last year.  Turn left at Crossroads, then about two miles on right.


----------



## Upatnoon

scrapple said:


> Anyone ever use the ebay seller magicalholidays? I just bought the 7 night 2br Bonnet Creek Package from them. Good rating, but waiting on the post purchase email from them. Any experiences?


MagicalHolidays is the Ebay arm of Skyauction.com. They rent tons of reservations.


----------



## maggiew

I won a bid on Skyauction a few months ago for a week at Bonnet Creek ($599 for 2 bd).  I just got a Welcome letter in the mail from Bonnet Creek for our trip which is Aug. 23 - 30.  So it seems with Skyauction, your name gets on the reservation a lot sooner than with some others.  It seems like they might have sent it at the 30 days prior to check in time frame.

Maggie


----------



## WillBanksMom

Is there a toll to get to Epcot from WBC? If so, how much is it? 
Also, coming from NC and saw there is a bypass around Orland, 417. Is that quicker that using I4? Will be traveling on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## maggiew

mrzrich said:


> If you follow the signs to AK and then go towards AKL turn left on Sherbeth road. Turn right on the service road behind the gift shop on the corner (Black Lake Road I think?)
> 
> Take the service road to the end and turn right on Irlo Bronson (92). The Publix at Orange Lake is a very short distance.  Download the Publix App.  The app has an order online option for deli items.   If you order as you are getting in the car, your deli items will be waiting for you, saving  precious vacation time.



I am interested in maybe doing this one day.  I thought it might be nice to do on our way back to Hollywood Studios after our afternoon break.  If we pick up the sandwiches on the way, we can sit and eat them in the theater while waiting for Fantasmic.  However, when I mapped it out, it doesn't seem very convenient.  Is there any particular park that it would be more convenient to do this on the way to/from?  When have you done this?

We have 2 "rest" days to hang out at the resort.  I thought about grilling for lunch for those days.  However picking up sandwiches from Publix might be nice too.  We can sit and eat them while lounging around the pool.  The only problem is someone has to go pick them up!  I don't really trust DH to get it right, but since you can order ahead on the app, it might be doable!  I have restaurant.com certificates for dinner those two rest days.

Maggie


----------



## mrzrich

Animal Kingdom definitely


----------



## Josi96

We will be staying one night at AofA on our arrival day.  The following day, our first park day, will be at MK then we will head to WBC.  We have BOG for dinner at 5:30 and will leave after that.  We plan to make rope drop or maybe even BOG breakfast at 8:00.  Would it make more since to leave our car parked at AofA and take the bus or park at TTC? We have never stayed off site before so not sure how much trouble TTC is.


----------



## Spanky

I think you will be better off to leave your car at AofA while you visit the MK. Then take the bus back for your car. You avoid the tram and TTC center plus the AofA is just around the corner from WBC. 3 right hand turns and your on the driveway up to the Bonnet Creek resorts. Then a left hand turn into WBC. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Upatnoon

Josi96 said:


> We will be staying one night at AofA on our arrival day.  The following day, our first park day, will be at MK then we will head to WBC.  We have BOG for dinner at 5:30 and will leave after that.  We plan to make rope drop or maybe even BOG breakfast at 8:00.  Would it make more since to leave our car parked at AofA and take the bus or park at TTC? We have never stayed off site before so not sure how much trouble TTC is.


I would leave the car at AofA and take the bus directly to MK. When you are done for the day, return to AofA and take the short drive to WBC.


----------



## Upatnoon

WillBanksMom said:


> Is there a toll to get to Epcot from WBC? If so, how much is it?
> Also, coming from NC and saw there is a bypass around Orland, 417. Is that quicker that using I4? Will be traveling on a Saturday afternoon.


There are no toll roads on Disney property. You will have to pay for parking at Epcot, however.

As for I-4, it undergoing construction in various places. However, I don't know if any alternative routes are faster. This site does have traffic info: http://www.fl511.com/


----------



## WillBanksMom

Upatnoon said:


> There are no toll roads on Disney property. You will have to pay for parking at Epcot, however.
> 
> As for I-4, it undergoing construction in various places. However, I don't know if any alternative routes are faster. This site does have traffic info: http://www.fl511.com/



Thanks for the info! When I google mapped WBC to the parks, it said that there was a toll road just before Epcot, and I was shocked! That's why I asked. I guess google can be wrong, shew! The traffic info site will be helpful for the drive down leaving in the morning!


----------



## WillBanksMom

I know they don't really take requests, but thought it does't hurt to ask when we check in. Soooo, another Which Tower question, sorry! 

Don't really care so much about a fireworks view, and don't want a parking lot view. But do want to be close to a good pool for our tween/teen boys for our breaks, and close to good parking since we are trying to make rd most days and may be getting back in late. Any suggestions?


----------



## Spanky

I would request building 5. You have a pool there plus the pirate pool next door at bldg. 6. There is a parking garage between building 4 & 5 so no matter how late you get back there will be a place for your car.


----------



## WillBanksMom

Spanky said:


> I would request building 5. You have a pool there plus the pirate pool next door at bldg. 6. There is a parking garage between building 4 & 5 so no matter how late you get back there will be a place for your car.


Sounds like a good spot! Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe unit? I can't find any pictures anywhere. I know there aren't many of them so wondered what buildings and what kind of views they had? TIA


----------



## Fundytrail

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe unit? I can't find any pictures anywhere. I know there aren't many of them so wondered what buildings and what kind of views they had? TIA



Try this link;


----------



## Dis5150

Fundytrail said:


> Try this link;



That is perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## DawnM

It looks like we may be staying here for the first time later this month.

We are getting a 2 bedroom.  

Is there an area that is quieter to request than other areas?  

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## Upatnoon

DawnM said:


> It looks like we may be staying here for the first time later this month.
> 
> We are getting a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Is there an area that is quieter to request than other areas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawn


A higher floor facing away from the pool would be the quietest


----------



## scrapple

so check in is 2pm? should I try and go a bit earlier to get a room building request?


----------



## KJMAX1

My friend's stayed at BC a few years ago and loved it, but now she cannot recall how she got a suite there. So I found where to look for the rooms. Can someone tell me the benefits for staying at BC rather than a rental house? I'm trying to decide between the home we usually rent, and BC. thx


----------



## JessB320

scrapple said:


> Anyone ever use the ebay seller magicalholidays? I just bought the 7 night 2br Bonnet Creek Package from them. Good rating, but waiting on the post purchase email from them. Any experiences?



We are using them for this trip. We leave in 9 days and just got a confirmation letter mailed to us from whyndam. I wasnt expecting that, so a nice suprise. I called bonnet creek yesterday (10 days out) and we were already in the system. I was able to link our reservations so we won't have to change rooms  (we are staying using our own points and then renting some) . So far everything has gone very smoothly


----------



## Spanky

_Can someone tell me the benefits for staying at BC rather than a rental house? I'm trying to decide between the home we usually rent, and BC. 
Location, Location .....WBC will be closer to the parks than a house. More things to do - 6 pools to choose from - some with zero entry, 2 lazy rivers, 2 different pool slides, miniature golf, playground, restaurants within walking distance.  Pool towels for free use - must return before you leave - can exchange wet pool towels for dry ones._


----------



## andiraye

I know there have been tons of questions about views, so apologies for adding another. Are there any deluxe 2BR rooms that have water/non-parking lot views AND fireworks views?


----------



## Spanky

WBC has 6 high rise buildings with the vast majority of the condos being a 2BR so sure  there are rooms that have your request for pool view and fireworks -the upper floors of Torre de la Tierra and Torre del Viento [ building 1 & 2] should deliver. Now whether or not you can get one ...... I would suggest you go for the pool/lake view as it is there all the time. The fireworks are 10 minutes in the evening.


----------



## andiraye

Spanky said:


> WBC has 6 high rise buildings with the vast majority of the condos being a 2BR so sure  there are rooms that have your request for pool view and fireworks -the upper floors of Torre de la Tierra and Torre del Viento [ building 1 & 2] should deliver. Now whether or not you can get one ...... I would suggest you go for the pool/lake view as it is there all the time. The fireworks are 10 minutes in the evening.



Thanks!  Just in case I can swing it to get extra lucky... We're 1 and 2 recently renovated?  I know, I'm asking for a lot. Lol!


----------



## KJMAX1

Spanky said:


> _Can someone tell me the benefits for staying at BC rather than a rental house? I'm trying to decide between the home we usually rent, and BC.
> Location, Location .....WBC will be closer to the parks than a house. More things to do - 6 pools to choose from - some with zero entry, 2 lazy rivers, 2 different pool slides, miniature golf, playground, restaurants within walking distance.  Pool towels for free use - must return before you leave - can exchange wet pool towels for dry ones._


So is the mini golf included along with the kids activities?


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

Sorry if this has been asked before... we're booked in a 4br Presidentail Suite, are these units located in every building? And are they usually the top floor or are they all over?

We would LOVE a fireworks view, but I know as renters we can't make requests, so we're hoping to just get lucky


----------



## scooterx

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before... we're booked in a 4br Presidentail Suite, are these units located in every building? And are they usually the top floor or are they all over?
> 
> We would LOVE a fireworks view, but I know as renters we can't make requests, so we're hoping to just get lucky


We are also staying last week in October in a 4 bedroom Presidential unit. From what I was told there are 32 4 bedroom Suites. Tower 6 has 13 of them and the rest are located in towers 1-5 all on top floor units I believe. Also Tower 6 will be closed Sept,October,November for renovations. I'm really still hoping for pool/lake view for our stay. With Tower 6 down I'm not sure if ill get my request.


----------



## Ceryssa

Considering staying here instead of onsite in November, if I can find availability. My one concern is whether there's a water slide--the hot tubs and lazy river are very appealing, but my oldest needs a slide. Can anyone confirm there is one?


----------



## Spanky

WBC has 2 different slides in 2 different pools.
WBC does not charge for parking, miniature golf, tubes for the lazy river, use of the grills, or wifi.
WBC does offer some events you can sign up to attend that do have a charge.
WBC does charge for the use of the cabanas at the pools.


----------



## scrapple

I heard that you have to pay for parking, but its not really necessary. True?


----------



## missingdisneymore

Seriously, the fireworks view is way overrated.  If you have to choose between a lake or FW view, pick the lake! 

Parking is free, getting the parking pass is not necessary.  It's a trap.


----------



## ibob52

scrapple said:


> I heard that you have to pay for parking, but its not really necessary. True?



*When someone posts they had to pay for parking at WBC *

*that is because they are staying at one of the *hotels* that are adjacent to the WBC Timeshare Resort.*

_*They are posting in the wrong thread and/or they are confused.*_

_*Parking is *Free* for those who are staying in a WBC Timeshare.*_


----------



## Dis5150

Will Bell services hold your luggage at checkout until we have to leave for MCO? We are not renting a car and won't be flying out until late afternoon. Just now realized I don't know what I will do with our bags, lol!


----------



## Ceryssa

Spanky said:


> WBC has 2 different slides in 2 different pools.
> WBC does not charge for parking, miniature golf, tubes for the lazy river, use of the grills, or wifi.
> WBC does offer some events you can sign up to attend that do have a charge.
> WBC does charge for the use of the cabanas at the pools.


Thanks a bunch! Sadly, Vacation Strategy was sold out for our dates this year, but WBC is first on the list of places I plan to look into for our next trip. It looks amazing! Gives me something to research during the time between trips


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

Ceryssa said:


> Thanks a bunch! Sadly, Vacation Strategy was sold out for our dates this year, but WBC is first on the list of places I plan to look into for our next trip. It looks amazing! Gives me something to research during the time between trips




Don't give up! Start checking Ebay in September. We booked on site just to have a place but 60 days out we got a 4br presidential suite on ebay. There were lots of listing in the 60 days prior to our arrival.


----------



## Ceryssa

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Don't give up! Start checking Ebay in September. We booked on site just to have a place but 60 days out we got a 4br presidential suite on ebay. There were lots of listing in the 60 days prior to our arrival.


Really? That's good to know. Hey it looks like we were there the same week in November last year


----------



## mrzrich

Ceryssa said:


> Thanks a bunch! Sadly, Vacation Strategy was sold out for our dates this year, but WBC is first on the list of places I plan to look into for our next trip. It looks amazing! Gives me something to research during the time between trips



Check cheaptickets.com (owned by Orbitz) use promo code SUMMERFUN 

I was also unable to book my dates through Vacation Strategic, Ken Price or Farrell, but Cheaptickets had them.


----------



## Ceryssa

They do have a bit of availability, but it's not much less than what I'm paying at YC. At least there I get free dining :/


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

PARKING -- just in case anyone had the same question as I did.... 

We are driving our motor home down from NJ with another family (9 people total -- and yes, we have 9 seat belts) and we are using the motorhome to get to & from the parks everyday (free parking with our APs). I knew Disney had special lots/parking spaces for over-sized vehicles but I was nervous about finding parking @ WBC. We are 2 weeks out from our trip so I called WBC Guest Services and was told they have a separate parking lot at Tower 1 for RVs/Motorhomes/Trailers, etc. I feel SO much better now!

Even if we aren't staying in Tower 1 I'm just glad to know we won't have to drive around hunting for a big enough spot.

My plan is to have H drop me,the kids, and the other mom at our building, and then park and walk back with the other dad  sounds fair


----------



## married2mm

Just booked a stay here for mid September.
We won't have a car.

I'm a saddo and really looking forward to doing laundry after aoa stay.

Wondering about transport to and parks-how is this organised ?


----------



## Spanky

You will need to use taxi. That will also be expensive to get to airport at end of your trip. Check on price to rent car for entire trip. It may be cheaper than renting for your WBC stay. You can also pick up rental cars on property - gas station near MK, Dolphin hotel & one hotel at DTD all have cars for rent


----------



## megan722

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Don't give up! Start checking Ebay in September. We booked on site just to have a place but 60 days out we got a 4br presidential suite on ebay. There were lots of listing in the 60 days prior to our arrival.


 
My understanding is that there is a points discount starting 60 days out for any unoccupied or cancelled units.  That's why you'll see them mostly 60 days out from resellers on ebay.  The owner is able to rent it out at less points.  Just FYI.


----------



## married2mm

Spanky said:


> You will need to use taxi. That will also be expensive to get to airport at end of your trip. Check on price to rent car for entire trip. It may be cheaper than renting for your WBC stay. You can also pick up rental cars on property - gas station near MK, Dolphin hotel & one hotel at DTD all have cars for rent



Thanks for your reply-however I don't drive.

Our transport to/ from airport is already organised.

Are taxis readily available at bonnet creek, or do we need to book in advance?
Any idea what the costs will be?


----------



## Jarmo

married2mm said:


> Thanks for your reply-however I don't drive.
> 
> Our transport to/ from airport is already organised.
> 
> Are taxis readily available at bonnet creek, or do we need to book in advance?
> Any idea what the costs will be?



I don't think you need to rely on taxis.  Unless something has changed recently WBC has busses that run on a regular schedule to the parks.  However, they are something like $7 per person so depending on your party size it might not be the cheapest option.


----------



## mum2fourkids

We are staying at WBC for the first time in December...Will they allow us to check-in early if a room available?  If room not available, can we still use the pools etc if we arrive early (probably around 1pm)?


----------



## pepperandchips

married2mm said:


> Thanks for your reply-however I don't drive.
> 
> Our transport to/ from airport is already organised.
> 
> Are taxis readily available at bonnet creek, or do we need to book in advance?
> Any idea what the costs will be?



I don't know if you will have a mobile phone with data while you are staying at Bonnet Creek but Orlando has a service called Uber, which is a taxi service you can hire from an app on your phone. You can even enter your destination to get a fare quote before you call the car so you know exactly what the cost will be. We have used it with good success.


----------



## Upatnoon

Dis5150 said:


> Will Bell services hold your luggage at checkout until we have to leave for MCO? We are not renting a car and won't be flying out until late afternoon. Just now realized I don't know what I will do with our bags, lol!


Of course they will hold your bags for you. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Upatnoon

mum2fourkids said:


> We are staying at WBC for the first time in December...Will they allow us to check-in early if a room available?  If room not available, can we still use the pools etc if we arrive early (probably around 1pm)?


Of course you can check in. A room may or may not be available that early, but you can use the pools and other facilities.


----------



## Upatnoon

married2mm said:


> Thanks for your reply-however I don't drive.
> 
> Our transport to/ from airport is already organised.
> 
> Are taxis readily available at bonnet creek, or do we need to book in advance?
> Any idea what the costs will be?


Bonnet Creek has a shuttle service and you have to reserve a spot in advance. I think it's now $8 per person RT, no discounts for kids or infants. Or $40 for a family of 5.

Taxis should be less than $20 to get anywhere. If you want to save a few bucks, just take a cab to the Caribbean Beach Resort next door and ride the Disney bus.


----------



## KimberlyE

Great thread - spent the weekend reading through all 52 pages! Got some great info! Currently planning a second trip for later this year at WBC - it will be our first time staying off property. I searched through all of the recommended sources mentioned throughout the thread. I found 2 great offers via VIRBO (owners Rick and Megan) for $58/night (1 bedroom) and $80/night (2 bedroom). The reviews were all great and they've owned since 2007. The prices just seemed so much cheaper than other sites, although I have not heard back from Vacation Upgrades (Ken Price) or Vacation Strategy yet, that I was wondering if it was too good to be true.

1. Anyone ever booked via Rick and Megan on VIRBO?
2. Is it normal to see some really low end prices?
3. Recommendations for how to be safe/smart when booking via VIRBO (worried about being scammed and have no experience booking a time share via the owner)?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jarmo

KimberlyE said:


> Great thread - spent the weekend reading through all 52 pages! Got some great info! Currently planning a second trip for later this year at WBC - it will be our first time staying off property. I searched through all of the recommended sources mentioned throughout the thread. I found 2 great offers via VIRBO (owners Rick and Megan) for $58/night (1 bedroom) and $80/night (2 bedroom). The reviews were all great and they've owned since 2007. The prices just seemed so much cheaper than other sites, although I have not heard back from Vacation Upgrades (Ken Price) or Vacation Strategy yet, that I was wondering if it was too good to be true.
> 
> 1. Anyone ever booked via Rick and Megan on VIRBO?
> 2. Is it normal to see some really low end prices?
> 3. Recommendations for how to be safe/smart when booking via VIRBO (worried about being scammed and have no experience booking a time share via the owner)?
> Thanks in advance!



It sounds like that might actually be Vacation Strategy on VRBO.  If you are more than 60 days out, VS usually gives the best rates.  The rates drop everywhere once you hit the 60 day mark, but VS seems offer the lower rate ahead of time since they know it will drop.  You'll know if it is VS for sure when they email you when you request a quote through VRBO.

The prices seem close to rates I've had in the past so you are probably good to go!


----------



## KimberlyE

Thanks, that makes me feel more confident! I didn't want to fall into one of those "too good to be true" scenarios! I received an e-mail back about both listings and it came from homeaway.com. But I'm thinking that may just be an auto reply type of an e-mail generated by my inquiry. Does that sound right?


----------



## Jarmo

KimberlyE said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel more confident! I didn't want to fall into one of those "too good to be true" scenarios! I received an e-mail back about both listings and it came from homeaway.com. But I'm thinking that may just be an auto reply type of an e-mail generated by my inquiry. Does that sound right?



I believe Homeaway owns VRBO, so that makes sense.  If I remember, I got one of those followed by an actual email from the owner (which was Vacation Strategy in my case as well).

For what it's worth, I've used VS 3 times.  This last time I had to cancel the reservation and they refunded my deposit very quickly so I have no issues putting my trust in them.


----------



## JessB320

We leave in 2 days. This will be our 4th stay at WBC. Can not wait. I can't seem to find how to override the AC unit in my notes, I know we have done this on past trips. Anyone remember how to do this by chance?


----------



## ibob52

JessB320 said:


> We leave in 2 days. This will be our 4th stay at WBC. Can not wait. I can't seem to find how to override the AC unit in my notes, I know we have done this on past trips. Anyone remember how to do this by chance?



To do this, you need to press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat. Once "6P" appears in the digital display, the unit is on override.

** * info found via Google #==> Wyndham Bonnet Creek how to override the ac thermostat * *

(6P is the *Digital* equivalent of *bP* ... bP = by Pass)*


----------



## TBViking

Always wanted to stay here, but it's always seemed like more of the kid/family hotel.  Now that I have a son I guess I should give it a shot.


----------



## Jarmo

TBViking said:


> Always wanted to stay here, but it's always seemed like more of the kid/family hotel.  Now that I have a son I guess I should give it a shot.



I've stayed alone with the wife twice.  In our experience it is quieter and more relaxing than Disney hotels.


----------



## JessB320

ibob52 said:


> To do this, you need to press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat. Once "6P" appears in the digital display, the unit is on override.
> 
> ** * info found via Google #==> Wyndham Bonnet Creek how to override the ac thermostat * *
> 
> (6P is the *Digital* equivalent of *bP* ... bP = by Pass)*



Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Tink415

TBViking said:


> Always wanted to stay here, but it's always seemed like more of the kid/family hotel.  Now that I have a son I guess I should give it a shot.





Jarmo said:


> I've stayed alone with the wife twice.  In our experience it is quieter and more relaxing than Disney hotels.



I stayed at WBC twice this year.  After our April vacation dd25 asked if we could stay some place with less kids next time. I didn't notice any difference in the amount of kids myself WBC vs Disney resorts.


----------



## mrzrich

I have found less kids at the Swan/Dolphin, probably because it is a convention hotel.  Great location and good deals can be had if you are A nurse/teacher/fire/police/gov't employee


----------



## MandM-Mom

Do they take a credit card and hold for incidentals at check in like a hotel or is it different, this is our first time in a condo. Thanks


----------



## megan722

klcrawford said:


> For those that have stayed at WBC and visited Disney, how feasible is it to return to the condos for a mid day break and then head back to the parks for the evening? Or is it more of a hassle..... Kids are 3 & 5. Thanks!




We just came back from a trip in July. We went back to WBCR everyday after lunch to swim and relax before returning to the parks at night.  It was very easy with the exception of magic kingdom because you actually have to go to the transportation and ticket center first before you can leave.  Frankly, I thought driving was much faster than taking the disney buses.  I have a lot of experience with disney transportation and can happily say it was easier with a car.    Have fun on your trip!


----------



## klk77

Can anyone confirm if they were able to plug in a device to any of the TVs at bonnet creek?  Last year we tried, so kids could watch netflix, but couldn't get the input to change on the TV.  I know this seems like a stupid question, but would love to have that option on our down days.  Last year we tried with apple tv, thought I'd just bring chromecast this year, if I knew how to do it.

Thanks


----------



## mrzrich

klk77 said:


> Can anyone confirm if they were able to plug in a device to any of the TVs at bonnet creek?  Last year we tried, so kids could watch netflix, but couldn't get the input to change on the TV.  I know this seems like a stupid question, but would love to have that option on our down days.  Last year we tried with apple tv, thought I'd just bring chromecast this year, if I knew how to do it.
> 
> Thanks



We tried to connect our Apple TV, but had no luck getting the wifi to truly connect to the Apple TV.

When you connect your phone, tablet or laptop to the wifi, it brings you to the "I agree" page.

The Apple TV doesn't give you a way to get to the "I agree", so even though it said it was connected, it would never really connect.


----------



## Upatnoon

klk77 said:


> Can anyone confirm if they were able to plug in a device to any of the TVs at bonnet creek?  Last year we tried, so kids could watch netflix, but couldn't get the input to change on the TV.  I know this seems like a stupid question, but would love to have that option on our down days.  Last year we tried with apple tv, thought I'd just bring chromecast this year, if I knew how to do it.
> 
> Thanks


You can plug things into the TV, but the real issue is streaming video with limited bandwidth. Unlike your home, at most hotels you are sharing the bandwidth with lots of people. As more and more people bring all kinds of Internet devices, the system slows to a crawl. I wouldn't be surprised if WBC has some sort of blocks on streaming video in an attempt to keep Internet speeds reasonable for regular browsing.

The last few hotels and timeshares we've stayed in, all of them had what I would consider slow internet. No doubt all these places are struggling to keep up with the demands of people streaming and having lots of devices.

Bonnet Creek does have a TV in each room and a DVD player in the living room.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

We have unlimited data (thanks, Verizon!) and plan to use our cell phones to stream Netflix at night for the kids (my H has the cables to hook it to the TV at home, I assume it should work on the TV @ WBC). We'll bring DVDs as a back up.


----------



## klk77

mrzrich said:


> We tried to connect our Apple TV, but had no luck getting the wifi to truly connect to the Apple TV.
> 
> When you connect your phone, tablet or laptop to the wifi, it brings you to the "I agree" page.
> 
> The Apple TV doesn't give you a way to get to the "I agree", so even though it said it was connected, it would never really connect.



I couldn't even get that far, as I couldn't seem to change the input on the TV.  However, I didn't think about that problem.  Seems like appleTV wouldn't work, nor would chromecast based on that alone.

Wish I had unlimited data to use, but we're traveling from Canada, so even a bit of data use would be crazy.


----------



## kimatigger

We are a week away from our stay at Bonnet Creek. Called today and part of my ressie is missing. We are staying 12 nights so it does consist of multiple stays. How worried should I be. The place I booked through is checking with their guest relations. I have already placed 5 calls today. On another note has anyone been able to checkin early and get their room? Also what tower is your favorite? I have 4 kids 12,11,8 and 6. Thank you in advance.


----------



## staceywj

We checked in at 12 and got the tower and view requested.  We asked for tower 5, high floor and facing pool.  Would have preferred tower 4 since the pool is a little quieter there.  DH wanted 5 and it is right inciting of lazy river and can see HS fireworks.


----------



## staceywj

Rainy day and went to timeshare presentation.  Can't believe how pushy and aggressive they were. After we said no many times they sent us two other managers over then our first person back before being shown the gifting area. I personally do not think it was worth our time.


----------



## mgellman

So sorry if this was asked earlier in the thread.  50+ pages is a lot to go through.  We're staying at WBC in October on our timeshare and will have a rental car.  Trying to get an idea of drive time to the various parks.  I called the resort guest services but they just gave me the mileage, which I could have Googled.

We hope to get to the parking lot of most of them by 8:15am.  How long to get from WBC to the parking lot of the following : MK, Epcot, DHS and AK?  Anything else I should know about driving our own car from WBC to the parks?

TIA


----------



## Spanky

If you hit all green lights I would say you could be in the DHS parking lot in 10 minutes from leaving WBC. 15 min to EPCOT as it is a very large parking lot to reach your assigned space. [At EPCOT always go to the security check on the left hand side as the right gate gets all the Monorail traffic and the buses from Disney resorts] MK & AK are farther - say 20 minutes to parking lots. Your parking ticket will get you into any lot so if you leave you can return or go to a different park without paying a second time on the same day. Remember to leave time at the MK to go through TTC before reaching the park entrance and the security check.  More like 30 minutes from when you leave WBC until you are at the entrance of MK.
When leaving at the end of the day follow the Disney signs for Caribbean Beach Resort and you will then see the orange WBC signs and recognize where you are. It all looks so different in the dark.  If you have stroller children then I recommend valet parking at Contemporary Resort. It cost more but you avoid the TTC and transfer to the trams to the parking lot. You can just stroll back to CR while pushing your child in the stroller and wait for Valet to bring your car to you - at that point then take the child out of the stroller & put in car seat. Just a whole lot easier with a tired or sleeping child at the end of the night - you avoid the long lines waiting for the monorail or the boat to TTC and the rush to get on a tram to the parking lot.


----------



## kimatigger

Arriving at WBC in a few days and have a few questions. We have always stayed on sight so we took buses and never thought about how to get to each park. Which parks are a direct drive to (have their own parking lot) and which ones do we have to go to TTC? Do the villas have enough hangers or should I pick up extra at Walmart? Any other suggested must buy items to have in the villa? We are there 13 days so I plan on doing some shopping for basics. Thank you in advance!


----------



## andiraye

Arriving in 15 (!!!!!!!!) days. First time at WBC. Have been reading the recent posts about travel to and from the parks (thank you!) but my poor brain can't understand directions until I'm in a place. Are the staff at WBC generally friendly and knowledgeable enough to give good directions or should I print out some of the previous posts?  TIA!


----------



## andiraye

staceywj said:


> Rainy day and went to timeshare presentation.  Can't believe how pushy and aggressive they were. After we said no many times they sent us two other managers over then our first person back before being shown the gifting area. I personally do not think it was worth our time.



Noted!!


----------



## DisneyDazed

well my Husband caved and said yes and ITS SO NOT WORTH IT. NOt even for the free week. WHy? Its IMPOSSIBLE To book anything for that free week. IF you have kids in school forget about it. You can only see whats available 30 days out and lets just say I wouldnt stay in any of the places left over for free. Has anyone had any luck? They want you to purchase a time share and offer up a package to try out their hotels. The catch????? Even though you can call and they have rooms available they say they dont when you call to use your points. Its so backwards its nuts. ANYONE have any tips who have been down this road. I curse out my DH every day I have to try and find ressie


----------



## Upatnoon

kimatigger said:


> Arriving at WBC in a few days and have a few questions. We have always stayed on sight so we took buses and never thought about how to get to each park. Which parks are a direct drive to (have their own parking lot) and which ones do we have to go to TTC? Do the villas have enough hangers or should I pick up extra at Walmart? Any other suggested must buy items to have in the villa? We are there 13 days so I plan on doing some shopping for basics. Thank you in advance!


You only park at MK for the TTC. As an alternative, you can valet park at the Contemporary and walk to the park. All the other parks have dedicated parking lots right in front. Depending on when you arrive, you may have to ride the tram to the park gate.

As for the hangers, there are 2 closets and we always had plenty. There are also drawers for you clothes. One tip: Don't forget you have a washer and dryer in your room. You can bring half as many clothes with you if you don't mind doing a load or two of laundry.


----------



## Upatnoon

andiraye said:


> Arriving in 15 (!!!!!!!!) days. First time at WBC. Have been reading the recent posts about travel to and from the parks (thank you!) but my poor brain can't understand directions until I'm in a place. Are the staff at WBC generally friendly and knowledgeable enough to give good directions or should I print out some of the previous posts?  TIA![/QUOTE
> 
> They'll be happy to give you directions. Don't worry, you will be driving on Disney property and there are lots of signs everywhere. Basically you turn left out of the resort and follow the signs to the parks.


----------



## Spanky

Actually you turn right out of WBC and drive to the first traffic light where you will turn left to go to the parks and right to go to DTD and Typhoon Lagoon.  Just remember to follow the signs to Caribbean Beach Resort to find your way back to WBC.


----------



## scrapple

Question:

Were staying one night at Port Orleans French Quarter the night before our WBC 7 night stay (rental car). When I check out of POFQ, we are heading for a 11am reservation at T-Rex in Disney Springs, then after that heading to WBC to check in. I want to be able to stop on the way to check-in at a supermarket and get some breakfast food and necessities. Is their a supermarket close by that I can achieve this?

Thanks


----------



## creamypuffs

Hi all.  I'm new to WBC thread and still reading thru all the threads.

When is the best time to get a deal with rentals?

We plan to go mid-Feb. Will weather be too chilly to use their pool and lazy river?  Is there an indoor pool?

Are rentals from owners payable at time of booking or just deposit only until closer to trip?  

Any sites that have good cancellation policy?  Which sites do you prefer to book from?

When you rent from timeshare owner, do they make reservations for you and when you check in, just provide your own info? 

If you can't book WBC, what's another off site property you would consider? 

Thanks!


----------



## Spanky

Scrapple - I think the Winn Dixie on 535 will be the closest grocery store. You will go left out of the DTD parking and turn right on Hotel Plaza ( all the DTD hotel road) It will dead into 535. Turn left and Winn Dixie will be on your right in a couple of blocks.


----------



## Upatnoon

scrapple said:


> Question:
> 
> Were staying one night at Port Orleans French Quarter the night before our WBC 7 night stay (rental car). When I check out of POFQ, we are heading for a 11am reservation at T-Rex in Disney Springs, then after that heading to WBC to check in. I want to be able to stop on the way to check-in at a supermarket and get some breakfast food and necessities. Is their a supermarket close by that I can achieve this?
> 
> Thanks


I'd suggest checking in to WBC before going to the store. If a room is not ready or there is a wait at check-in, any frozen or cold food will be cooking in the car.

What works for us is that while my wife and kids are unpacking in the room, I go to the store and get all the supplies. I've found that makes for a much faster shopping experience.

My favorite store is Publix, Water Tower Place, 29 Blake Blvd, in Celebration. It's about a 20 minute drive. Also about 20 minutes away is a Super Walmart, 3250 Vineland Rd, Kissimmee.


----------



## toweristops

Spanky said:


> If you hit all green lights I would say you could be in the DHS parking lot in 10 minutes from leaving WBC. 15 min to EPCOT as it is a very large parking lot to reach your assigned space. [At EPCOT always go to the security check on the left hand side as the right gate gets all the Monorail traffic and the buses from Disney resorts] MK & AK are farther - say 20 minutes to parking lots. Your parking ticket will get you into any lot so if you leave you can return or go to a different park without paying a second time on the same day. Remember to leave time at the MK to go through TTC before reaching the park entrance and the security check.  More like 30 minutes from when you leave WBC until you are at the entrance of MK.
> When leaving at the end of the day follow the Disney signs for Caribbean Beach Resort and you will then see the orange WBC signs and recognize where you are. It all looks so different in the dark.  If you have stroller children then I recommend valet parking at Contemporary Resort. It cost more but you avoid the TTC and transfer to the trams to the parking lot. You can just stroll back to CR while pushing your child in the stroller and wait for Valet to bring your car to you - at that point then take the child out of the stroller & put in car seat. Just a whole lot easier with a tired or sleeping child at the end of the night - you avoid the long lines waiting for the monorail or the boat to TTC and the rush to get on a tram to the parking lot.



Have you had luck with the Contemporary valet parking this year?  If so, what do you typically tell them upon arrival so they let you through?  I take it you haven't had any issues with the valet wondering why you have unpacked the stroller and all the theme park backpacks and heading towards MK.  All I had read has led me to believe they have cut down on this.  I believe they will give you a 3 hour pass for a dining reservation or other business at the hotel.  I would appreciate any tips you can provide.

We will be down for a week at WBC in November and be taking our 5-year old for the first time.


----------



## labdogs42

So, where do I call to put in my room request?  We have a 1 BR and 1 2BR reserved for the week after Thanksgiving through an RCI exchange.  This will be our first time at Bonnett Creek.  I'd love to be near the lazy river.  What should I request?  Thanks!


----------



## Kay7979

Upatnoon said:


> Bonnet Creek has a shuttle service and you have to reserve a spot in advance. I think it's now $8 per person RT, no discounts for kids or infants. Or $40 for a family of 5.
> 
> Taxis should be less than $20 to get anywhere. If you want to save a few bucks, just take a cab to the Caribbean Beach Resort next door and ride the Disney bus.




Please don't do this. Busses for Caribbean Beach are for guests of that resort. How would you like to be a paying guest at that resort and be sardined into a bus with people staying off property?


----------



## Upatnoon

labdogs42 said:


> So, where do I call to put in my room request?  We have a 1 BR and 1 2BR reserved for the week after Thanksgiving through an RCI exchange.  This will be our first time at Bonnett Creek.  I'd love to be near the lazy river.  What should I request?  Thanks!


You don't call. They don't accept room requests over the phone. You can ask when you check in, of course, but don't be disappointed. The tower closest to the lazy river is tower 5.


----------



## labdogs42

Upatnoon said:


> You don't call. They don't accept room requests over the phone. You can ask when you check in, of course, but don't be disappointed. The tower closest to the lazy river is tower 5.



Cool.  Thanks!  I'll be happy where ever, but I figure it is worth knowing what to ask for in case it is available!


----------



## maggiew

How big is the coffee maker in the unit i.e. how many cups?  I want to pack some preportioned coffee grounds into ziploc bags and I don't know how much coffee to put in each baggie.  Probably only my older daughter (23) will drink coffee in the morning (I drink tea and DH isn't coming on the trip).  I was thinking of filling the carafe to the "4" line and then putting 8 tablespoons of grounds in each baggie.  Does that sound ok?  We have a Keurig at home, so not really sure what I am doing.  (The Folgers website says 1.5 tablespoons per 175 mL.  Since each cup is 236 mL, that would be 8 tablespoons.)

And are the coffee filters size #2 or size #4?  I went to the store to find some filters and got confused by the size.  I knew to look for cone style filters but wasn't prepared for the various sizes.  

Maggie


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Does anyone have pics of the newly updated rooms (specifically a 3br deluxe or 3/4br presidential)? Also, have the presidential units in buildings other than building 6 already been renovated? 

Thanks!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

maggiew said:


> How big is the coffee maker in the unit i.e. how many cups?  I want to pack some preportioned coffee grounds into ziploc bags and I don't know how much coffee to put in each baggie.  Probably only my older daughter (23) will drink coffee in the morning (I drink tea and DH isn't coming on the trip).  I was thinking of filling the carafe to the "4" line and then putting 8 tablespoons of grounds in each baggie.  Does that sound ok?  We have a Keurig at home, so not really sure what I am doing.  (The Folgers website says 1.5 tablespoons per 175 mL.  Since each cup is 236 mL, that would be 8 tablespoons.)
> 
> And are the coffee filters size #2 or size #4?  I went to the store to find some filters and got confused by the size.  I knew to look for cone style filters but wasn't prepared for the various sizes.
> 
> Maggie



The coffee pot is full size, so get the #4 filters.  As for the amount of coffee, I guess that depends on how strong or weak the coffee drinker likes it.  I tend to make a full pot for just myself, but I only put about 4 tablespoons of grounds in the basket.


----------



## maggiew

jennasmommyinMS said:


> The coffee pot is full size, so get the #4 filters.  As for the amount of coffee, I guess that depends on how strong or weak the coffee drinker likes it.  I tend to make a full pot for just myself, but I only put about 4 tablespoons of grounds in the basket.



How much water do you put in the carafe i.e. what line do you fill the water up to?  

Thanks for your help!  I don't think DD likes it strong, so it seems like 8 T for 4 cups is a lot!!  I guess Folgers really wants you to use a lot of their coffee!

Maggie


----------



## andiraye

We use Folgers at home and I use 1T per 8oz cup of water, and then add a little extra coffee, probably another half Tbs for a four cup pot. I like my coffee medium - not as strong as Starbucks, but not light either.


----------



## DisneyDazed

creamypuffs said:


> Hi all.  I'm new to WBC thread and still reading thru all the threads.
> 
> When is the best time to get a deal with rentals?
> 
> We plan to go mid-Feb. Will weather be too chilly to use their pool and lazy river?  Is there an indoor pool?
> 
> Are rentals from owners payable at time of booking or just deposit only until closer to trip?
> 
> Any sites that have good cancellation policy?  Which sites do you prefer to book from?
> 
> When you rent from timeshare owner, do they make reservations for you and when you check in, just provide your own info?
> 
> If you can't book WBC, what's another off site property you would consider?
> 
> Thanks!



Sept is a slow month and value season so it will be the cheapest. Mid Feb is actually prime season so prices will be at their highest. I am not sure of the pool temps in Feb as everyone is so different with what they call cold and temps change so much yearly. 

For Bonnet creek if you find a room available then that is a deal. The rooms go fast and become difficult to find if a busier season.  April and may.... sept into parts of oct  are value seasons so prices will be lower. There is also another small time period that is value prices as well its just not coming to me.  

If you can book through Ken for your reservations he is wonderful. His room seem to go quick. They make the reservation for you .Best of luck and have fun


----------



## DisneyDazed

maggiew said:


> How much water do you put in the carafe i.e. what line do you fill the water up to?
> 
> Thanks for your help!  I don't think DD likes it strong, so it seems like 8 T for 4 cups is a lot!!  I guess Folgers really wants you to use a lot of their coffee!
> 
> Maggie


 
Its an 8 cup  pot maybe 12.  I HIGHLY suggest while at the store to get a small bottle of white vinegar and run it through the coffee pot before using it then running several cycles with water to rinse it. Its the model that has the little filter built into the water section but it sure didnt seem like they change it often and doing this was well lets say a bit shocking so now i will always do this.  Granted whomever checked into our room after us had quite a clean room with sanitized everything  lol


----------



## DisneyDazed

toweristops said:


> Have you had luck with the Contemporary valet parking this year?  If so, what do you typically tell them upon arrival so they let you through?  I take it you haven't had any issues with the valet wondering why you have unpacked the stroller and all the theme park backpacks and heading towards MK.  All I had read has led me to believe they have cut down on this.  I believe they will give you a 3 hour pass for a dining reservation or other business at the hotel.  I would appreciate any tips you can provide.
> 
> We will be down for a week at WBC in November and be taking our 5-year old for the first time.



We were down in June, made a wrong turn and needed to pull into the contemporary to make a uturn and the guy at the gate informed us they are cracking down on people parking there. To us its not a big deal to drive park and get into the park.We took my son when he was 5 parked in the regular parking lots and he was fine. MK is really the only one that takes a bit longer because you have  several steps to get to the park.  Still not really a big deal just plan accordingly.  Are you going over the busy season or the beginning of Nov? IF you are staying until park closing then dont rush out to the tram to get to your car. Take your time let the masses go before you  or leave the park before closing. Again we stayed until closing took our time getting out of the park and did not have any issues at all


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

Does anyone have a recent shuttle schedule???

We're driving to the parks everyday, but H & I are going to Epcot for a date night and we don't want to drink & drive 

H wants to use Uber, but I wanted to look into the shuttle option, too.

Thanks!


----------



## RachaelRol

First time checking in at WBC. We're doing US first time and Disney of course. Got a great deal I think, $550 for two bedroom deluxe for 7 nights, starting on 8.22. 

Where are the updated rooms? Do all rooms have flat screens? We will be out a lot but plan on enjoying the resort too! Thanks for any tips!


----------



## klk77

Just wanted to leave another suggestion for booking a room at Bonnet Creek.  We used Paul Symington at Utopia World Vacations. His price was much cheaper than any of the other quotes we received.  It was a little close to check in for receiving the confirmation emails from Wyndham, but all worked out great.  He knew our room ahead of time, and got us a great view.  We can see all the fireworks! 

Highly recommend checking him out if you're looking for some other quotes.  I don't think BC is on his website though as a listed resort.


----------



## scooterx

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Does anyone have pics of the newly updated rooms (specifically a 3br deluxe or 3/4br presidential)? Also, have the presidential units in buildings other than building 6 already been renovated?
> 
> Thanks!


Bump
Looking for same info on 4 bedroom Presidential units....


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

scooterx said:


> Bump
> Looking for same info on 4 bedroom Presidential units....



We check into a 4 BR Presidential on Saturday, I'll update when we return!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> We check into a 4 BR Presidential on Saturday, I'll update when we return!


Thank you! I hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## mum2fourkids

MandM-Mom said:


> Do they take a credit card and hold for incidentals at check in like a hotel or is it different, this is our first time in a condo. Thanks


I would like to know this too...we are staying for the first time in December for 12 nights. If they do place a 'incidentals' hold, usually how much is it?


----------



## vtwep

Hi - our last stay at WBC was three years ago.  For that trip, I brought a router for the room wi-fi and connected it to the kitchen phone.  I believe I have seen that this is no longer needed (or may not even be an option) any longer.  Can someone please confirm?


----------



## ibob52

vtwep said:


> I brought a router for the room wi-fi and connected it to the kitchen phone. I believe I have seen that this is no longer needed (or may not even be an option) any longer. Can someone please confirm?



*As per my 2013 WBC vacation ... the phone to router option is no longer a option.

There is no ethernet plug/jack on phone any more. 

I called the front desk to confirm = no longer a option.

My 2012 WBC vacation ... I too used my router via the kitchen phone. 

2012 was the year wifi was being installed throughout WBC *


----------



## vtwep

ibob52 said:


> *As per my 2013 WBC vacation ... the phone to router option is no longer a option.
> 
> There is no ethernet plug/jack on phone any more.
> 
> I called the front desk to confirm = no longer a option.
> 
> My 2012 WBC vacation ... I too used my router via the kitchen phone.
> 
> 2012 was the year wifi was being installed throughout WBC *



Thanks for the info!!  I'll cross that off my packing list.  Appreciate it.


----------



## MandM-Mom

mum2fourkids said:


> I would like to know this too...we are staying for the first time in December for 12 nights. If they do place a 'incidentals' hold, usually how much is it?



I called and she told me yes they take a $150.00 hold


----------



## andiraye

I seem to remember reading somewhere that they do a swim test for the slide pools. Is that true?  If so, what does the test entail?  Curious if my DS will be able to pass.


----------



## Upatnoon

andiraye said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere that they do a swim test for the slide pools. Is that true?  If so, what does the test entail?  Curious if my DS will be able to pass.


Sounds like something I should of told my kids to get them to pay closer attention during swimming lessons.

There is no swim test that i've ever seen or heard of in many trips there. They do have height requirements. One of the slides doesn't even end in a swimming pool, it ends like a slide at a water park.


----------



## mickeyinthehouse

My husband decided we should take a trip in October.  I am scrambling to find a place to stay.  I've contacted multiple recommended listings on here but all have said that there is no availability for the dates we are wanting.  We are looking for Oct 21-26.  I know its not the typical weekly stay...but is there still a chance that something might open up?  I'm watching ebay like a hawk, I've tried VRBO and still not luck.  Also, has anyone stayed in the 1BR and have any comments on the fold out couch?  My kids would be sleeping on this and we have stayed other places where the fold out couch is really uncomfortable.  I'm trying to figure out if we can make it in a 1BR or should try for the 2BR.


----------



## ibob52

mickeyinthehouse said:


> My husband decided we should take a trip in October.  I am scrambling to find a place to stay.  I've contacted multiple recommended listings on here but all have said that there is no availability for the dates we are wanting.  We are looking for Oct 21-26.  I know its not the typical weekly stay...but is there still a chance that something might open up?  I'm watching ebay like a hawk, I've tried VRBO and still not luck.  Also, has anyone stayed in the 1BR and have any comments on the fold out couch?  My kids would be sleeping on this and we have stayed other places where the fold out couch is really uncomfortable.  I'm trying to figure out if we can make it in a 1BR or should try for the 2BR.



*
These timeshares are my next in line possibilities (after WBC) 

Sheraton Vistana Resort 

Orange Lake Resort  

Sheraton Vistana Village *


----------



## esbee27

I have heard good things about Orange Lake from multiple people I know and trust, if you can't find any availability at WBC during our dates.


----------



## stephenmacrx

Hey guys and gals, I'll be staying in a 2 bedroom  in November and was wondering 2 things... What are the closest grocery store options and has anyone had luck using Uber getting to the disney parks.  We will be renting a car but the fare estimater for Uber shows it would be cheaper to use them for most of the parks.  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## MandM-Mom

which towers for fireworks we are here and wondering if we can see any from our tower 2 room


----------



## Fundytrail

MandM-Mom said:


> which towers for fireworks we are here and wondering if we can see any from our tower 2 room


Last year we were in Tower 3 Room 760 and we had a great fireworks view.


----------



## MandM-Mom

stephenmacrx said:


> Hey guys and gals, I'll be staying in a 2 bedroom  in November and was wondering 2 things... What are the closest grocery store options and has anyone had luck using Uber getting to the disney parks.  We will be renting a car but the fare estimater for Uber shows it would be cheaper to use them for most of the parks.  Thanks a bunch!!



Here now and used UBer to go to pop century this morning and then hopped on there bus to go to Magic Kingdom.. It cost 5.10 before I thru in tip.
Then tonight we took uber from Poly to Wyndham Bonnet Creek and it was 8.41 before tip.
I was very pleased with promptness and ease of using Uber.  Will be using the rest of my trip.


----------



## MandM-Mom

MandM-Mom said:


> Here now and used UBer to go to pop century this morning and then hopped on there bus to go to Magic Kingdom.. It cost 5.10 before I thru in tip.
> Then tonight we took uber from Poly to Wyndham Bonnet Creek and it was 8.41 before tip.
> I was very pleased with promptness and ease of using Uber.  Will be using the rest of my trip.


To add to my past post we also used Uber to Hollywood Studios from Wyndam Bonnet Creek this morning and it was $4.71 before tip


----------



## esbee27

I will be traveling to Disney for my second visit in the next few months (not counting a childhood trip when I was six). Last time I stayed at the Swan and Dolphin and took Disney buses to the parks. I am staying at WBC this time and will have a car. I am an obsessive planner and I know that most of you sympathize.  I've looked up the normal routes from WBC to the parks, but are there any back roads or less known routes you all know and recommend for faster and easier travel around the property? I have a smartphone with Google Maps and Waze, but figured you all might have some additional tips.  Thanks!


----------



## Spanky

Animal Kingdom 
Left on Buena Vista
Left on Victoria Way (Pops )
Right on Oceola Way - straight shot to AK


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

We're home from our first WBC stay! We have always stayed at a Disney resort but we were traveling with another family and staying in the same room/unit was a must for us, so that put Disney WAY out of our budget. We used Ebay to get an amazing rate ($1,500/7 nights) in a 4 bedroom, 4 bathroom Presidential Suite. The suite was HUGE and we LOVED having our own washer and dryer. The full kitchen and dining area was great since we at 2 meals a day in the unit. We had the BEST views from Tower 3 – we could see the Epcot ball from our balcony, as well as the Illuminations fireworks AND the Frozen fireworks! We had one little problem… cockroaches! They weren’t swarming the place, but they were HUGE. We smashed one and hoped that was it... but the next day we saw 2 more, so we called the front desk. They sprayed the unit while we were at the park and we didn’t see another one for the rest of the stay. We tried all of the pools and the kids loved the splash park and lazy river and the slides. I will say that our unit was in need of a refurb. Everything looked pretty beat up. It didn't bother me, but I know some people we curious about refurbs -- I can tell you tower 3 (at least on the 9th floor) hasn't been touched. 

I'm unsure if we'll go off site again, driving to and from MK/TTC was enough to make me lose it (waited over 40 mins to get on a ferry to the TTC and that was BEFORE Wishes). If we do ever go off site again we'll be coming back to WBC. 

We used Uber to get to and from Epcot for a date night and had no issues except the drivers seemed annoyed that we were going to the parks. I guess the fares aren't worth the hassle? We got a few delines before someone accepted our route and that has never happened to us before.


----------



## RideShareRob

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> We're home from our first WBC stay! We have always stayed at a Disney resort but we were traveling with another family and staying in the same room/unit was a must for us, so that put Disney WAY out of our budget. We used Ebay to get an amazing rate ($1,500/7 nights) in a 4 bedroom, 4 bathroom Presidential Suite. The suite was HUGE and we LOVED having our own washer and dryer. The full kitchen and dining area was great since we at 2 meals a day in the unit. We had the BEST views from Tower 3 – we could see the Epcot ball from our balcony, as well as the Illuminations fireworks AND the Frozen fireworks! We had one little problem… cockroaches! They weren’t swarming the place, but they were HUGE. We smashed one and hoped that was it... but the next day we saw 2 more, so we called the front desk. They sprayed the unit while we were at the park and we didn’t see another one for the rest of the stay. We tried all of the pools and the kids loved the splash park and lazy river and the slides. I will say that our unit was in need of a refurb. Everything looked pretty beat up. It didn't bother me, but I know some people we curious about refurbs -- I can tell you tower 3 (at least on the 9th floor) hasn't been touched.
> 
> I'm unsure if we'll go off site again, driving to and from MK/TTC was enough to make me lose it (waited over 40 mins to get on a ferry to the TTC and that was BEFORE Wishes). If we do ever go off site again we'll be coming back to WBC.
> 
> We used Uber to get to and from Epcot for a date night and had no issues except the drivers seemed annoyed that we were going to the parks. I guess the fares aren't worth the hassle? We got a few delines before someone accepted our route and that has never happened to us before.




Hi! Sorry to hear about the uber difficulty. We actually dont see your destination until you are in the car.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

RideShareRob said:


> Hi! Sorry to hear about the uber difficulty. We actually dont see your destination until you are in the car.



Maybe that's why they were annoyed -- they didn't realize they had to take us into Epcot! 

I mean, if you're an Uber driver in the area one woudl assume you'd be going into Disney parks a lot... our first driver got lost! It was fine, but I expected them to be VERY familiar with the area and they weren't.


----------



## RideShareRob

The thing with wdw is you get former/current castmembers....and then newbies who think its an obvious place to go because itll be busy all the time (its not!)


----------



## minandmick

We just made our final payment on our vacation in December! Of course I'm back with more questions!!! What building do you suggest for a one bedroom presidential lake view?  Which buildings were the most recently renovated?  Thanks so much!


----------



## ibob52

minandmick said:


> We just made our final payment on our vacation in December! Of course I'm back with more questions!!! What building do you suggest for a one bedroom presidential lake view?  Which buildings were the most recently renovated?  Thanks so much!



*IIRC (as per a post on DISboards) ~ all the *presidential* 1-2-3 Bedrooms ~ are in *Building 6**


----------



## mgellman

MandM-Mom said:


> Here now and used UBer to go to pop century this morning and then hopped on there bus to go to Magic Kingdom.. It cost 5.10 before I thru in tip.
> Then tonight we took uber from Poly to Wyndham Bonnet Creek and it was 8.41 before tip.
> I was very pleased with promptness and ease of using Uber.  Will be using the rest of my trip.



Did I see that you're a family of 5?  And you could all fit in an Uber car?


----------



## mgellman

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> I'm unsure if we'll go off site again, driving to and from MK/TTC was enough to make me lose it (waited over 40 mins to get on a ferry to the TTC and that was BEFORE Wishes). If we do ever go off site again we'll be coming back to WBC.



What was bad a about the drive to MK/TTC, specifically?  We're going next month and were planning on driving from WBC to the parks


----------



## MandM-Mom

mgellman said:


> Did I see that you're a family of 5?  And you could all fit in an Uber car?



We are a family of five but my youngest did not make the trip this time.. Unfortunately Disney is no longer something she enjoys as her dislike of noise and crowds has gotten too a difficult level, if she goes we bring our wheelchair accessible van so we have not tried Uber as a group of five but we were given the option of UberXL


----------



## DavidRiley

We are flying in this Monday.  It is my wife, myself, and our two children ages two years and five months.    We rented a two-bedroom deluxe.   We would like a room not on the first floor, overlooking the lake, near children friendly pools, possibly near the miniature golf, my wife likes the lazy river...   What building should we request   upon arrival in order to satisfy the majority or all of those things. Also, is there a way to satisfy all of those things, the Lakeview, and still see the fireworks?  thank you so much!


----------



## Thumperella

Seriously thinking of staying at WBC again, in August 2016 if we can pull it off financially. We are getting a little turned off of Disney itself, we hate magic bands. So we are thinking a cruise, Universal and Discovery Cove trip. We have always stayed in building 5 (3 trips) but, I would like to go deluxe this trip, money may make this not possible. The luxury problem may be that we have to do a Disney trip in February for a sporting event and that will hurt our family trip options. My youngest DD has been campaigning hard for a family trip. She has done a 100 post its, with reasons why should go to Disney and put them all over the house where I will find them. This is especially cute because she is a teen and not the norm for behavior. I will be going up the stairs and there will be one on each stair, I open up the medicine cabinet there is one, pull down the shade there is one, open my sock drawer and there is one...Disney magic.


----------



## scooterx

Is anyone at Bonnet Creek now and know if tower 6 pool is opened during the renovations @ tower 6.  I wanted tower 6 for our trip in october but with it being closed sept-nov Im hoping to get tower 5 instead.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

scooterx said:


> Is anyone at Bonnet Creek now and know if tower 6 pool is opened during the renovations @ tower 6.  I wanted tower 6 for our trip in october but with it being closed sept-nov Im hoping to get tower 5 instead.



It was open 9/4/15 and Tower 6 was open as well.


----------



## scottandtisha

We are going for our second WBC trip in December (myself, DW, DS9 AND DS7). I don't know which tower I would want. What towers do people request and why? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

mgellman said:


> What was bad a about the drive to MK/TTC, specifically?  We're going next month and were planning on driving from WBC to the parks



The fact that it took easily 3x's the time to get from our car to the park gate than any other park. The TTC is awful, and the monorails were often "down". Leaving MK at night -- even before Wishes -- was a disaster. We had to wait for 3 full ferry's before we could get on. Next time I might take the OPs reccomendation and park at Epcot and use the monorail to get to MK. 

Every other park was great, but getting to and from MK really put a damper on the trip.


----------



## Dis5150

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> The fact that it took easily 3x's the time to get from our car to the park gate than any other park. The TTC is awful, and the monorails were often "down". Leaving MK at night -- even before Wishes -- was a disaster. We had to wait for 3 full ferry's before we could get on. Next time I might take the OPs reccomendation and park at Epcot and use the monorail to get to MK.
> 
> Every other park was great, but getting to and from MK really put a damper on the trip.



We are going next week and that is what we are planning on doing, parking at Epcot and taking monorail to MK.


----------



## Spanky

Monorail from Epcot to the Magic Kingdom only works if you leave the Magic Kingdom no later than 9:30pm. An hour after Epcot closes at 9pm the monorail should stop running.  Maybe if Epcot is open late for resort guests it might run later but Disney could just add buses to the monorail resorts from Epcot and shut down the monorail.


----------



## Dis5150

Spanky said:


> Monorail from Epcot to the Magic Kingdom only works if you leave the Magic Kingdom no later than 9:30pm. An hour after Epcot closes at 9pm the monorail should stop running.  Maybe if Epcot is open late for resort guests it might run later but Disney could just add buses to the monorail resorts from Epcot and shut down the monorail.



Thanks for the tip! My DH will never make it to park closing at MK so I am sure he will retrieve the car by then lol! Then DD25 and I can Uber it back to Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Spanky

However the monorail from Epcot still puts you in the middle of the TTC mess. Waiting for a ferry or monorail to the park. If the goal is to miss TTC then park at DHS and catch the bus to a contemporary hotel and walk to the MK entrance. When you husband leaves he can catch the contemporary bus back to DHS to get the car.  Seems like a lot of work just to miss the TTC.


----------



## Dis5150

Spanky said:


> However the monorail from Epcot still puts you in the middle of the TTC mess. Waiting for a ferry or monorail to the park. If the goal is to miss TTC then park at DHS and catch the bus to a contemporary hotel and walk to the MK entrance. When you husband leaves he can catch the contemporary bus back to DHS to get the car.  Seems like a lot of work just to miss the TTC.



Ugh, you are right! But my DD gets super nauseas on boats and can't ride the ferry. I'm getting tired just thinking about it now. How are the lines for the monorail from TTC to MK?


----------



## stephenmacrx

MandM-Mom said:


> Here now and used UBer to go to pop century this morning and then hopped on there bus to go to Magic Kingdom.. It cost 5.10 before I thru in tip.
> Then tonight we took uber from Poly to Wyndham Bonnet Creek and it was 8.41 before tip.
> I was very pleased with promptness and ease of using Uber.  Will be using the rest of my trip.





MandM-Mom said:


> To add to my past post we also used Uber to Hollywood Studios from Wyndam Bonnet Creek this morning and it was $4.71 before tip



Thanks MandM...  We used it exclusively in Dallas a few months back and it was amazing, they don't have it up on the East Coast of Canada and I've read some mixed reviews about using at Disney, but I'm glad I can.. much better deal


----------



## sdoll

Thumperella said:


> Seriously thinking of staying at WBC again, in August 2016 if we can pull it off financially. We are getting a little turned off of Disney itself, we hate magic bands. So we are thinking a cruise, Universal and Discovery Cove trip. We have always stayed in building 5 (3 trips) but, I would like to go deluxe this trip, money may make this not possible. The luxury problem may be that we have to do a Disney trip in February for a sporting event and that will hurt our family trip options. My youngest DD has been campaigning hard for a family trip. She has done a 100 post its, with reasons why should go to Disney and put them all over the house where I will find them. This is especially cute because she is a teen and not the norm for behavior. I will be going up the stairs and there will be one on each stair, I open up the medicine cabinet there is one, pull down the shade there is one, open my sock drawer and there is one...Disney magic.


 
We are in a similiar situation we realy wanted another vacation and financially we could not afford a full disney vacation.  Lucky for me my sister is an owner at WBC and offered us a week for free.  But financially we weren't in a spot to do a full disney trip and to be quite honest even Discovery Cove is more than i want to spend right now (even though i dream of visiting) so we decided to take her up on the offer and are getting season passes to the Disney water parks for our family of 4 its under $500 for the week and we are hoping to come back next summer.  My boys will love the water parks and will be happy to go there everyday.  I plan on visiting some hotels in the evening for some fun adventures.  We are planning on eating most of our meals in our room to save some money too.  I even got my flights using FF miles.  we are traveling 2 different airlines but it worked out. So far for room and flights i have spent $68.73.   Hope you make in in 2016!


----------



## tiggerfied

DavidRiley said:


> We are flying in this Monday.  It is my wife, myself, and our two children ages two years and five months.    We rented a two-bedroom deluxe.   We would like a room not on the first floor, overlooking the lake, near children friendly pools, possibly near the miniature golf, my wife likes the lazy river...   What building should we request   upon arrival in order to satisfy the majority or all of those things. Also, is there a way to satisfy all of those things, the Lakeview, and still see the fireworks?  thank you so much!


We stayed in Tower One with the lake view and loved it. We were on the third floor. We could walk across to the main building to use their pool and lazy river as well as their great kiddie spray/splash area. There was a playground right outside tower one and mini golf adjacent to us. Loved the location!


----------



## suwoogie

Hi, I'm having trouble finding out where the fitness centers are at WBC. Does each building have its own center? Or is it within walking distance of another building? 

Thanks


----------



## tiggerfied

suwoogie said:


> Hi, I'm having trouble finding out where the fitness centers are at WBC. Does each building have its own center? Or is it within walking distance of another building?
> 
> Thanks



The fitness center is located in the Main Building where you check in.  On the map the building is called Puerto de Leon.  I posted a picture of the map and legend on the thread for WBC pictures a few months ago - I think that it's useful for those of us who are newbies (I went for the first time in May).


----------



## Upatnoon

suwoogie said:


> Hi, I'm having trouble finding out where the fitness centers are at WBC. Does each building have its own center? Or is it within walking distance of another building?
> 
> Thanks


There is a fitness center in the main building, in tower 6 and in the Wyndham Grand hotel.


----------



## ashleyfallis

We're headed to WBC for the first time at the end of next month and I have to say guys, this thread is brilliant


----------



## suwoogie

tiggerfied said:


> The fitness center is located in the Main Building where you check in.  On the map the building is called Puerto de Leon.  I posted a picture of the map and legend on the thread for WBC pictures a few months ago - I think that it's useful for those of us who are newbies (I went for the first time in May).



Thank  you!


----------



## married2mm

I'm feeling very tired (excuses,excuses!)

Couple of quick queries-
We are leaving bonnet creek tomorrow-do we need to go to lobby to "physically" check out?
We did not pay extra for housekeeping, do we need to leave unit in any particular way-eg strip beds?
We are leaving ahead of departure date (but not looking for any refund) -will this be problematic?


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

When we were there this past May, I didn't go to the lobby to check out--we just left.  I didn't strip the beds, but I did make sure all our garbage was out, and I ran the dishwasher and washed & dried all of the towels.  Also, we were supposed to leave on a Saturday morning, but we ended up leaving on Friday afternoon--no problem at all.


----------



## married2mm

jennasmommyinMS said:


> When we were there this past May, I didn't go to the lobby to check out--we just left.  I didn't strip the beds, but I did make sure all our garbage was out, and I ran the dishwasher and washed & dried all of the towels.  Also, we were supposed to leave on a Saturday morning, but we ended up leaving on Friday afternoon--no problem at all.


Thanks.


----------



## Upatnoon

married2mm said:


> I'm feeling very tired (excuses,excuses!)
> 
> Couple of quick queries-
> We are leaving bonnet creek tomorrow-do we need to go to lobby to "physically" check out?
> We did not pay extra for housekeeping, do we need to leave unit in any particular way-eg strip beds?
> We are leaving ahead of departure date (but not looking for any refund) -will this be problematic?



Many years ago they left a card with instructions on things to do, such as putting all the dirty towels on the floor and putting the dishes in the dishwasher. Now there are no cards or any other instructions -- other than when check-out time is. Expecting any "work" from the guests has long gone by the wayside.

So basically its just like leaving a hotel room -- you don't "have" to do anything -- other than leave.

I'm sure the people cleaning your room will appreciate anything you do to make their jobs easier.


----------



## andiraye

Ooops. I had no idea.  First time timeshare stay for us.  We called to check out the night before and they didn't ask us to do anything.  We didn't strip our beds or anything like that. We put our dishes in the dishwasher, our towels in the bathtub (I always to that when I leave hotels to make sure nothing is hiding on the floor under the towels), wiped down the counters and left.

I have to say, it was a GREAT place to stay.  The location was AMAZING, the pools and resort activities were fantastic, the grounds were beautiful and well-maintained, our villa was clean (nothing luxurious, but not bare bones, either), and the staff was quite helpful.  I can't believe how much you get for the price, and so close to the parks!  Before arriving, I was afraid it too good to be true, and it really wasn't at all.  My only complaint was the lighting in the living room of our villa, which made everything seem a little grungy.  Small thing to complain about, I know!


----------



## vkim

Hello all,

I'm new here and I'm trying to digest all of these threads, but I can't find an answer to this question: how big is this resort?  We are heading down for a wedding in April.  The wedding is in the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Hotel, so if I booked the resort, I think we'd want to be in tower 6 or 3.  But from what I can tell, there's no way to guarantee it.  So should I just stay in the hotel?  Or is the resort small enough that even if I'm not in tower 6 or 3, we won't be far from the wedding action?

Thanks,
Virginia


----------



## Gr8t Fan

vkim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here and I'm trying to digest all of these threads, but I can't find an answer to this question: how big is this resort?  We are heading down for a wedding in April.  The wedding is in the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Hotel, so if I booked the resort, I think we'd want to be in tower 6 or 3.  But from what I can tell, there's no way to guarantee it.  So should I just stay in the hotel?  Or is the resort small enough that even if I'm not in tower 6 or 3, we won't be far from the wedding action?
> 
> Thanks,
> Virginia



It's small enough that it won't really matter.


----------



## guera

We are getting so excited, arriving at WBC on Tues. 
Can anyone tell me what is the fastest way to all the parks, MK in particular from the resort?
thanks


----------



## andiraye

guera said:


> We are getting so excited, arriving at WBC on Tues.
> Can anyone tell me what is the fastest way to all the parks, MK in particular from the resort?
> thanks



We just entered the name of the park in Waze (the app) and followed the directions until we saw signs for be particular park. Then we followed the signs to the park. It was super easy. No issues whatsoever.  I would give yourself an hour to get to MK, especially if you are going for RD, because you have to park and then take a bus or ferry (no monorail until 9:30 on the day we went).


----------



## lafemmega

I just wanted to post that we just checked in to Bonnet Creek for the first time. This is our second trip to Disney. Last September was our first trip and we stayed at CBR with free dining. This year we added a 5th person (grandma) to the group and needed more space. We are blown away at the size and how nice the place is. We are in a 2 bedroom deluxe in Tower 1 and it's fabulous. We are on the first floor (fine with us) and have a patio that we used to bring all of our stuff inside from the car. I'm not sure that we'll ever go back to onsite. I remember from last year when staying at CBR seeing the signs for Bonnet Creek so I knew it was very close proximity to the parks. I don't think this place can be beat for the value.


----------



## Dis5150

We are here now too, in a 3 bdrm deluxe in tower 5, on the 13th floor. We think it is fabulous also! DH and I and 3 adult daughters and we all have our own space. We used the pool and lazy river right outside our building and for the most part it was nice and relaxing. Except for some obnoxious teen/Tweens on the water cannons. The were determined to soak everyone, especially me! The put their hands over the flow of the cannon, to make it spray out on all sides so you couldn't go around or away from it. And their sister was in the river, grabbing your tube as you tried to float by, and holding you in place so her brothers could soak you. We complained to an employee who was walking by and she did nothing. Oh and they were spitting into the river from up top where the cannons are. I may not swim again.

We love our unit, how fast the elevators are, being able to do laundry, etc. We had dominos delivered last night and they met us outside our tower. My daughters and I took Uber to Boardwalk bakery this morning, then Disney bus to rope drop. No problems using Uber at Bonnet Creek. It was $4.75 for the 4 of us total, to Boardwalk from here.

Tomorrow is our last full day and night here and will be our first night cooking a meal in our unit. I took some pics of the unit before we unpacked that I will post when I get home.


----------



## Antonius215

Thanks for the update!  I was wondering what the Uber costs would be for bouncing around the parks.  We are renting a car, but it's good to know just in case!


----------



## atilley01

We're booked here for our first trip at the end of April and this thread has been invaluable.  I've made it through a lot of information but not all so I hope I'm not being redundant.

My question is how pushy is the sales team to get you to attend their timeshare pitch?  We have absolutely no interest in investing in a timeshare and don't want to waste the time sitting through a presentation.  How do you say no or better yet, tips on avoiding these people all together?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

atilley01 said:


> We're booked here for our first trip at the end of April and this thread has been invaluable.  I've made it through a lot of information but not all so I hope I'm not being redundant.
> 
> My question is how pushy is the sales team to get you to attend their timeshare pitch?  We have absolutely no interest in investing in a timeshare and don't want to waste the time sitting through a presentation.  How do you say no or better yet, tips on avoiding these people all together?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I avoided them altogether by checking in and telling the clerk that I had to use the restroom before getting my parking pass (and leaving the lobby through the door near the restroom).  They telephoned a few times and left a message indicating that I didn't stop in for my parking pass and it was necessary to have one in order to park at the resort, but I never did stop in and get one.


----------



## atilley01

Gr8t Fan said:


> I avoided them altogether by checking in and telling the clerk that I had to use the restroom before getting my parking pass (and leaving the lobby through the door near the restroom).  They telephoned a few times and left a message indicating that I didn't stop in for my parking pass and it was necessary to have one in order to park at the resort, but I never did stop in and get one.



So they try to get you at the parking passes?  Do you actually need one or is that their way of setting you up for the pitch?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

atilley01 said:


> So they try to get you at the parking passes?  Do you actually need one or is that their way of setting you up for the pitch?



The parking pass desk is where they make their sales pitch, so we avoid it entirely.  We've been to the resort 4 times in the past and have never needed a parking pass. 

In the event I get stuck at the "parking pass desk" of any timeshare in the future, I will say that I'm married and my husband is NOT with me as it is a requirement that both spouses attend the presentation.


----------



## guera

We arrived tonight! Avoided the parking pass desk, but wondering if I'll need one and if they are going to persist?
 We are in tower 4, beautiful and a firework view although I would have liked lake. (Didn't even mention it)
 Anyone having trouble with the air conditioning not cold?  I tried to do the over ride thing by pressing the fc button but it didn't do anything when it went to p6 , or whatever that is. It wouldn't let me lower the temp at all. 
Hitting MK tomorrow, hoping for rope drop!


----------



## Dis5150

Just got back last night. When we checked in, the clerk said I needed to do "one more thing, go and get my parking pass". I just smiled at him and kinda laughed and he said, "oh, you know about them, haha??" I said yep, won't be going there and he just told me to have a nice vacation. We walked right past the parking pass (sales) desk and back out to our car. We were there 5 days, never had a single issue with not having the pass. Just use your room key to get through the entrance gate and you will be fine. We saw lots of other cars without passes. Then my step daughters drove in to meet us and stay with us and they never got one either. Their car was parked in one spot 5 days (used our car the whole time), right in front of tower 5 and no issues whatsoever. We unplugged our phone when we got to our room. When DH plugged it back in yesterday am it said there was 1 message but it was blank.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

guera said:


> We arrived tonight! Avoided the parking pass desk, but wondering if I'll need one and if they are going to persist?
> We are in tower 4, beautiful and a firework view although I would have liked lake. (Didn't even mention it)
> Anyone having trouble with the air conditioning not cold?  I tried to do the over ride thing by pressing the fc button but it didn't do anything when it went to p6 , or whatever that is. It wouldn't let me lower the temp at all.
> Hitting MK tomorrow, hoping for rope drop!



Make sure the sliding glass door to the balcony is closed securely and locked.  We were having trouble with our AC last month and called maintenance and it was because the patio door wasn't securely closed.  Once we closed and locked the door, the AC turned on.


----------



## atilley01

Dis5150 said:


> Just got back last night. When we checked in, the clerk said I needed to do "one more thing, go and get my parking pass". I just smiled at him and kinda laughed and he said, "oh, you know about them, haha??" I said yep, won't be going there and he just told me to have a nice vacation. We walked right past the parking pass (sales) desk and back out to our car. We were there 5 days, never had a single issue with not having the pass. Just use your room key to get through the entrance gate and you will be fine. We saw lots of other cars without passes. Then my step daughters drove in to meet us and stay with us and they never got one either. Their car was parked in one spot 5 days (used our car the whole time), right in front of tower 5 and no issues whatsoever. We unplugged our phone when we got to our room. When DH plugged it back in yesterday am it said there was 1 message but it was blank.



Thanks for all the great advice!  So I'm taking away from everyone's posts to avoid the parking pass desk and unplug the room phone.  

Can I sneak one more question in?  What is the fast food situation like around the resort?  I'm wondering if we just poop out after a long day at the parks and decide to grab something quick for dinner on the way back to the resort, are there any close options or is it just easier to eat dinner at the park before we leave?  What about pizza delivery options?  

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dis5150

We had Dominoes deliver on one night. We had to meet them downstairs at their vehicle at the lobby 5 door as they can't get into the building but the driver was fine with getting thru the guard shack. There was no fast food that we passed between any of the parks and Bonnet Creek. There is a McDonalds closer to the All Star Value resorts but I don't know how to get there exactly. We drove about 10 - 15 miles to a Red Robin one night (address in in Winter Park), then back to that same shopping center to a Panera Bread another night. Then we shopped at that Super Target in that shopping center. There were many other restaurants in that shopping center. Taco Bell/KFC, a Chipotle, etc. The shopping center was off of Daniels Dr. exit.


----------



## kydisfan

Are coolers allowed in pool area?


----------



## kydisfan

How can you avoid parking pass desk and be able to park your car?


----------



## Dis5150

kydisfan said:


> Are coolers allowed in pool area?



Yes. Just no glass.



kydisfan said:


> How can you avoid parking pass desk and be able to park your car?



Well, we walked out to our car and drove to our tower and parked. There was never anyone checking for the pass. You only go thru the guard gate when you go on and off property, and after you have your room key you go thru the unmanned part and just scan your room key to lift the gate. I'm just stating our experience, you have to do what you feel comfortable with. But many, many people on here have never had a problem with not having the pass.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

We avoided the parking pass desk as well and had no problem on our trip in April.  Once in a while we had to scan our key - most of the time they waved us through at the gate.  We did unplug our phone a few times, and were never bothered afterwards about coming down to get one.


----------



## kydisfan

ePink said:


> When we were there last May you were definitely allowed!  They do provide the floats for the lazy river.


I read somewhere that they charge $15.00 for a tube for the lazy river. Is that true?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

kydisfan said:


> I read somewhere that they charge $15.00 for a tube for the lazy river. Is that true?



Not true.  Tubes are free and plentiful.


----------



## Dis5150

kydisfan said:


> I read somewhere that they charge $15.00 for a tube for the lazy river. Is that true?



Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare condo portions do NOT charge to use the tubes. Maybe that is the Wyndham Grand Hotel, which is next to tower 6? We used them on 2 different days and they are just piled up next to the lazy river.


----------



## kydisfan

Dis5150 said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare condo portions do NOT charge to use the tubes. Maybe that is the Wyndham Grand Hotel, which is next to tower 6? We used them on 2 different days and they are just piled up next to the lazy river.


Thanks for all the help. We stayed there 10 years ago and have been staying on Disney property since then. I am a little nervous because I am use to having everything through Disney.


----------



## Dis5150

This is just my personal opinion (and my families), but we will NEVER park in the T&T Center at MK again! I was worried about this and commented on here about trying to avoid it. We ended up just trying it and it was horrible. Driving up there was fine. The line to get into the lot after you paid was very long and 4 lanes merged down into 2. Then at the last minute you had to merge over to the right to avoid exiting the parking lot. Not posted! We finally got parked and walked to the tram. We got on the first tram in the very last row. Then sat there. And sat there. While they decided if the people walking up were going to actually get on the tram or just stand there. Seriously, the CM running the tram asked them 4 times if they were getting on. Finally we were headed to the monorail/ferries. We opted for the monorail as my DD25 gets horribly motion sick on any boat. Another LONG line. We had BOG lunch reservations at 10:45 and at this point we were worrying if we were going to make it. Two monorails filled and left before we got up to the front of the line. Then we waited and waited again. Finally they made an announcement that there was a problem and the monorail coming in would be stopping but would not be picking up passengers. By then it was time for our reservation and I got my phone out to call Disney reservations to see if we were going to be charged for missing our reservation. I went thru all the options and was put on hold. While I was on hold the empty train left and another pulled in. We all loaded up and then we just sat. Again. They made an announcement that the empty train in front of us had to be taken off the track so we would have to sit there and wait. While we were sitting there I got thru to a CM and explained the situation to them. The gentleman I talked to was super nice and told us that since it was essentially their fault we were late, we would  not be charged for missing the reservation. He asked if we still wanted to go and I said yes, but we are still just sitting on the stopped monorail, then had to do bag check, then scan magic bands for entry, etc. He said to go to BOG and they would try to accommodate us, but no guarantees. Just as I was hanging up the monorail started moving.

We did make it to BOG and they did seat us, so that was good. But DH, and 2 of my DD's had never been to MK before and I feel like they got a bad deal, having to rush into the park and book it down main street and around the castle to try and get to our reservation. I have been before but I still like to "take it all in" as you enter the park and first see the castle and Main Street.

We left BC two hours before our reservation, so it's not like we didn't plan ahead. Next time I will drive to Epcot and take the monorail, or HS and take the bus, to bypass the T&T Center. We left MK by 5:00 that evening anyway so we would have been fine with either of their parking lots (which were very easy to park in btw) before those parks closed. At least now we know. The rest of the trip we used Uber to the Boardwalk then took the Disney Bus to MK. We checked out the Boardwalk Bakery and several of the shops.


----------



## Spanky

The monorail from Epcot will put you in TTC . Also the bus from DHS also lets you out at TTC. The solution you found - Boardwalk bus to MK does bypass the TTC. You can valet park at CR and walk to MK.


----------



## Dis5150

Spanky said:


> The monorail from Epcot will put you in TTC . Also the bus from DHS also lets you out at TTC. The solution you found - Boardwalk bus to MK does bypass the TTC. You can valet park at CR and walk to MK.



Hmmm... really? I feel like we took a bus from a different park to MK on our trip in February and got dropped off in front of MK with the rest of the busses.. Maybe I am remembering wrong. I know I had never been to the TTC before this trip. In November we won't have a car so will Uber it somewhere and get on Disney transportation.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

Ok, we are booked in a 3 bedroom for 1/23-1/30 but now that the discounts for winter are coming out, I am starting to second guess myself. My family (me, DH, DS9, DD7) have been to Disney several times and always stayed onsite. We are taking our friends for their first trip (2 adults and a DD10) and we are doing a full week with 6 day Disney base tickets and 2 day Universal tickets. The idea was that we would be very flexible, not RDing every day, minimal ADRs, etc. We typically do commando, but this style was my suggestion because I don't think they are commando-type people and I think they may tire easily. Her DH also would prefer to save money wherever possible, so I picture us doing parks and then leaving at dinnertime to eat offsite somewhere.

BUT now I am wondering if we should go with two value rooms instead of one 3bdrm condo?! It would make things easier for park transportation and to get the FP+ we want. 

Also keep in mind, I am the one who sold them on the condo idea. It probably wouldn't take much to convince them to go onsite, but I'm not sure how we will do in value rooms (we typically stay deluxe) and I think having extra space may come in handy if they aren't able to last as long at the parks as my family would. Give me your advice! TIA


----------



## VP037388

We stayed at WBC last year and loved it. We will be back next year over the holidays. Do you know if the resort offers any Halloween/Thanksgiving/Christmas activities for kids and families who aren't going to the parks on the holiday day? Trick or treating, tree lighting, that kind of thing...


----------



## Gr8t Fan

nervous1sttimer said:


> Ok, we are booked in a 3 bedroom for 1/23-1/30 but now that the discounts for winter are coming out, I am starting to second guess myself. My family (me, DH, DS9, DD7) have been to Disney several times and always stayed onsite. We are taking our friends for their first trip (2 adults and a DD10) and we are doing a full week with 6 day Disney base tickets and 2 day Universal tickets. The idea was that we would be very flexible, not RDing every day, minimal ADRs, etc. We typically do commando, but this style was my suggestion because I don't think they are commando-type people and I think they may tire easily. Her DH also would prefer to save money wherever possible, so I picture us doing parks and then leaving at dinnertime to eat offsite somewhere.
> 
> BUT now I am wondering if we should go with two value rooms instead of one 3bdrm condo?! It would make things easier for park transportation and to get the FP+ we want.
> 
> Also keep in mind, I am the one who sold them on the condo idea. It probably wouldn't take much to convince them to go onsite, but I'm not sure how we will do in value rooms (we typically stay deluxe) and I think having extra space may come in handy if they aren't able to last as long at the parks as my family would. Give me your advice! TIA



I still think WBC is your best bet.  The 3 bedrooms are huge and the amenities at WBC are great. 

The only park that is a bit of a hassle to get to is MK because you have to park in the parking lot of the TTC and then take the boat or monorail over to MK.  If you're really concerned about that, valet at the Contemporary and walk over.  We always drive to the parks even when we stay onsite, so we're used to parking at the TTC and then taking the monorail.


----------



## Dis5150

Here are some pics of the 3 bdrm deluxe we stayed in this past week. My DH took these. I have a few more on my iPhone that I will add later.


----------



## guera

We just got back from WBC. Had a wonderful time. The room was beautiful and being fully equipped was fabulous and really saved us a ton. Being able to have breakfast in the condo gave us plenty of time to make RD.  We would just toss out dirty clothes in the ssh at the end of the night and I'd wash in the morning.
 The pools are open until 11, so the kids got to swim almost every night after the parks.
 The only negative was the a/c. Didn't blow any cool air. We tried the overdrive thing and the doors locked, but nothing. Finally called the front desk on the 3rd day and they fixed it. 
 We booked through vacation strategy, and since it was more than the typical week that WBC does, it was booked as two reservations. I had to go to the front desk mid visit and have new keys issued. That was kind of a pain. I didn't bring my wallet with me, not knowing I needed to leave another deposit. So I had to go back and get it, we didn't make make RD that day. : (
 Two minor details really didn't change our great trip.  I'm so happy I found this thread and stayed at WBC, it won't be the last time.


----------



## KristinU

guera said:


> We booked through vacation strategy, and since it was more than the typical week that WBC does, it was booked as two reservations. I had to go to the front desk mid visit and have new keys issued. That was kind of a pain. I didn't bring my wallet with me, not knowing I needed to leave another deposit.



Thanks for posting this, our upcoming reservation is a dual like that so knowing I need my wallet helps!


----------



## Dis5150

I can't get my photos to post so here is a link to the rest of our tower 5, 3 bdrm deluxe pictures.


[GALLERY=]https://www.flickr.com/gp/48627313@N06/cga1z0[/GALLERY].


----------



## mgellman

Leaving for WBC on Monday!!  How many tolls between MCO and WBC?


----------



## kanw

So I'm getting the jest that parking at MK is a PITA.  If we have a breakfast reservation for 8:30, so 30 min before MK opens, what time should we plan on leaving bonnet creek?  From the sounds of other post 6:30??


----------



## LibrarianBecky

I've never stayed at WBC before (first trip in 28 days!!!), but I've gone to MK via the TTC before, and for us, it wasn't a big deal.  You take a tram from the parking lot to the monorail/ferry.  Ride the monorail to MK.  I'm sure that things can go wrong and make that not such an easy thing, but I don't think it would normally require 2 hours to get from WBC to MK.  It should take about 20 minutes to drive to MK from WBC, maybe 30 minutes from TTC to MK  (and that is on the high side of average, I believe).  I would probably be comfortable leaving between 7:15 and 7:30 (I like to have plenty of time).  As I say, I've never been to MK from WBC, so maybe others can chime in with more experience.  For me, though, parking at the TTC and taking the monorail over to MK was no big deal--certainly easier than dealing with Disney buses.  JMO.


----------



## pepperandchips

We are currently at WBC staying in tower 5. You cannot ride the monorail from the TTC to the MK for an 8:30 breakfast reservation. The monorail did not run until 9:00. They did have buses but the line was long. To be sure you'll be on time, I'd leave at 7:30.


----------



## Spanky

Or just pay for valet parking at Contemporary Hotel and walk to Magic Kingdom


----------



## KristinU

What is everyone's favorite grocery and liquor store stop on the way from MCO to WBC?  The past few trips we've taken have been to Fort Wilderness with our RV, so I'm out of practice!  We used to stop at the Target Greatland when we were DVC'ers - is that still a good choice?  We'll need a decent wine selection for the couple we're traveling with and a decent craft beer selection for DH and myself...so any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## andiraye

KristinU said:


> What is everyone's favorite grocery and liquor store stop on the way from MCO to WBC?  The past few trips we've taken have been to Fort Wilderness with our RV, so I'm out of practice!  We used to stop at the Target Greatland when we were DVC'ers - is that still a good choice?  We'll need a decent wine selection for the couple we're traveling with and a decent craft beer selection for DH and myself...so any recommendations are appreciated!



We went to public for groceries. It was a few miles away from WBC. Maybe a ten minute drive door to door. Not the best publix I've ever been to but it did the job.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

KristinU said:


> What is everyone's favorite grocery and liquor store stop on the way from MCO to WBC?  The past few trips we've taken have been to Fort Wilderness with our RV, so I'm out of practice!  We used to stop at the Target Greatland when we were DVC'ers - is that still a good choice?  We'll need a decent wine selection for the couple we're traveling with and a decent craft beer selection for DH and myself...so any recommendations are appreciated!



We like Winn Dixie on 535 just outside of DTD.  There's an ABC Liquor Store in the same shopping plaza so we get out groceries at Winn Dixie and our adult beverages at ABC.


----------



## jsmla

Does anyone know the best phone number for making requests?

Thanks


----------



## Dis5150

jsmla said:


> Does anyone know the best phone number for making requests?
> 
> Thanks



I used this number 407-238-3500 to confirm our reservations and was able to just have the agent note in my reservation what I would like. They don't actually take requests but will try to accommodate you if possible. We asked for a high floor with fireworks view and got Tower 5, 13th floor, with Disney Springs view. We could see Epcot fireworks off the side of our balcony. But I think we were lucky in that most of the 3 bdrm Deluxe units have a fireworks view.


----------



## jsmla

Thanks!  We don't want anything too specific, we'd like to be in either building 4 or 5 because we prefer that pool.


----------



## Dis5150

jsmla said:


> Thanks!  We don't want anything too specific, we'd like to be in either building 4 or 5 because we prefer that pool.



Sure! We like that pool too! DD25 and I are going back to stay there for the W&D Half Marathon in a few weeks and I am not making any requests this time. We will just have a 1 Bdrm Deluxe so we could end up anywhere.


----------



## jsmla

I discovered the pool when I got a sweet upgrade.  I had booked Wyndham Cypress Palms for peanuts on SkyAuction.  I woke up the first morning to a call from the front desk asking that I move my car all the way across the sizeable complex because they were resurfacing the parking lot. This would be going on for the entire week.  I requested to be moved to that end of the resort but no rooms were available.  I politely but firmly insisted that a room that far from my car, reeking of asphalt and surrounded by construction was unacceptable.  I videoed the scene just outside my door and showed it to the manager.  They moved me to Bonnet Creek and I was thrilled!


----------



## KristinU

Is there a "quiet pool" at WBC?  Something more adult-y for relaxing?  (our upcoming trip is a grownups only trip!)


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> Is there a "quiet pool" at WBC?  Something more adult-y for relaxing?  (our upcoming trip is a grownups only trip!)


The quietest pool is likely the one in front of the wyndham grand resort. The pool in front of tower 5 and the main building pool I think are a bit more quiet than the pirate pool or the slide pool.

There are lots of pools, so if don't like the scene at one you can move on easily. It's a very compact resort.


----------



## Dis5150

The pirate pool was closed when we were just there, as a result of the Tower 6 refurbishment. So the pool and lazy river at Tower 5 was filled with unruly kids, spraying everyone with the water canons, holding your tube so you couldn't avoid being sprayed in the face. And Wyndham staff did nothing about it. So at least right now, I wouldn't count on that one being "quite".


----------



## TravelE

Dis5150,

Do you know how long the Tower 6 will be undergoing refurbishment and how long the pool will be closed?


----------



## Dis5150

TravelE said:


> Dis5150,
> 
> Do you know how long the Tower 6 will be undergoing refurbishment and how long the pool will be closed?



Their website says thru November for Tower 6. They don't say if the pool will open sooner than that, sorry.


----------



## TravelE

Dis5150 said:


> Their website says thru November for Tower 6. They don't say if the pool will open sooner than that, sorry.


Thank you!  I have a 2 bedroom Presidential reserved for Thanksgiving.  I hope everything is okay by then.


----------



## kydisfan

Upatnoon said:


> The quietest pool is likely the one in front of the wyndham grand resort. The pool in front of tower 5 and the main building pool I think are a bit more quiet than the pirate pool or the slide pool.
> 
> There are lots of pools, so if don't like the scene at one you can move on easily. It's a very compact resort.


 
We found that during the day the pools were not that busy. We used the main pool with lazy river.  We never felt squeezed out or crowded.


----------



## kydisfan

We just got back from WBC last Saturday. This will be the place that we will probably stay from here on out.  We stayed in tower one on the second floor in a one bedroom. Room was not perfect but oh well, it was cheaper than staying at a value resort.  We loved the pool areas so much that we swam just about everyday we were there instead of just the first day. We didn't mind driving to parks everyday because we could set our own schedule.  Parking is easy and we were not harassed much by the sales people when getting parking pass.  The whole resort never felt crowded at all.  Checking in and out was a breeze.  We did have a problem with our keys the last night we where there and sat in the hallway for about 45 minutes.  Security brought us new keys and about 10 minutes later the front desk called and asked if we got in okay.  I told them yes and then they went into the spill about that we needed to do their sales walk through.  I told my wife they probably scrambled our key just to have a chance to get in front of us for a sales presentation.


----------



## suwoogie

You said that your one bedroom wasn't perfect. Can I ask what was wrong with it? We have a one bedroom for two weeks in Feb. and now I'm concerned.


----------



## kydisfan

suwoogie said:


> You said that your one bedroom wasn't perfect. Can I ask what was wrong with it? We have a one bedroom for two weeks in Feb. and now I'm concerned.


 Size was great. Ours had a full bathroom with a shower and another with big sink area and garden tub. It was just my wife, daughter (7), and myself.  It just had a little wear and tear and washing machine did not work properly.  We are for sure going back there next year.


----------



## suwoogie

Thanks! I wonder if they have any renovated one bedrooms.


----------



## SHammett

Does anyone know if I can store refrigerated items with the bell hop on day of check out? I know they've offered one on check-in, so assuming so?


----------



## KristinU

My latest question: do the two bedroom units have a hair dryer in both bathrooms or just one?


----------



## HopperFan

Just got back from third stay, second in a one bedroom.  What a great resort!  

It makes it really hard to want to book a Disney resort when I am virtually on property with all that WDB offers.


----------



## HeatherC

KristinU said:


> My latest question: do the two bedroom units have a hair dryer in both bathrooms or just one?



When we were there in April in a three bedroom, there was only one hair dryer in the master bathroom.


----------



## pepperandchips

Absolutely ditto what @kydisfan said, above. We were at WBC October 2-9, and man am I ever sold on this place! We checked in around 8pm and the employee at the desk diligently searched for a lake view for me. No dice. He offered me high floor - I asked instead for tower 5. He sounded almost apologetic that "all he had" was the first floor. Um, no problem! So convenient having the sliding door to send family members through with bags at check in/out, right by the car.

I'm definitely a Disney deluxe type traveler and we all mentioned that this felt just as opulent as the DVC villa we rented last year, just with a more Italian theme. Everything in our 2 BR deluxe was immaculate, and I found the beds more plush and comfortable than the one we stayed in just afterward at Animal Kingdom Lodge. AKL was easily $100 per night more expensive (for the best deal I could find on a standard view hotel room) versus a two bedroom well appointed condo with plush bedding and full kitchen... It's a no brainer - this is my new favorite resort. 

We did not stop by the "amenity desk" or whatever it was called to get parking passes for either of our two vehicles and we only had to use the key card once to get in the gate (the guard was occupied talking to another guest in the lane nearer the guard shack), and many times the arm was just up. We drive nearly everywhere even when we are on property (except at the Epcot or monorail resorts, for obvious reasons) so we did not miss the Disney buses at all. 

We booked with Farrell and had a professional and seamless experience. I totally "get it" as to why there are four threads full of devotees who LOOOOOOOVE bonnet creek. We do too!


----------



## KristinU

HeatherC said:


> When we were there in April in a three bedroom, there was only one hair dryer in the master bathroom.



Thanks!  We'll be sure to pack one then!


----------



## AeroKU

Is tower 6 currently under renovation?


----------



## dadschum

Does anyone have the most current shuttle schedule to the parks and what is the cost of the shuttle?  It seems taxis to the parks average $15-$20 with tip depending on where you are going and Uber is a bit less.  Thinking of a stay here but don't want to rent a car.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

We are in a 2 bedroom deluxe.  What is the pillow situation like?  DH and I both sleep with multiple pillows.  Are you able to get more from the Main building or should I plan on packing a few?  (We are flying, so this isn't ideal, but also not impossible.)


----------



## pepperandchips

LibrarianBecky said:


> We are in a 2 bedroom deluxe.  What is the pillow situation like?  DH and I both sleep with multiple pillows.  Are you able to get more from the Main building or should I plan on packing a few?  (We are flying, so this isn't ideal, but also not impossible.)


I think there were 4 on the king bed in the master and I am not sure about the second bedroom but I am thinking there were 2 per bed in there. We didn't ask for more pillows but I did manage to smash the glass carafe for the coffee maker (oops) and housekeeping replaced it for us really quickly. I suspect something reasonable like a request for more pillows would also be accomodated. For what it's worth, I brought my own pillow and this is one of the few hotels I didn't feel it was necessary. The pillows on our bed were super comfy.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

pepperandchips said:


> I think there were 4 on the king bed in the master and I am not sure about the second bedroom but I am thinking there were 2 per bed in there. We didn't ask for more pillows but I did manage to smash the glass carafe for the coffee maker (oops) and housekeeping replaced it for us really quickly. I suspect something reasonable like a request for more pillows would also be accomodated. For what it's worth, I brought my own pillow and this is one of the few hotels I didn't feel it was necessary. The pillows on our bed were super comfy.



Thanks for the info!  DH and I should be able to scavenge pillows from the second bedroom and be good.  One less thing to pack!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

LibrarianBecky said:


> Thanks for the info!  DH and I should be able to scavenge pillows from the second bedroom and be good.  One less thing to pack!



There are also a couple of pillows in the living room closet.  There's a sleeper sofa in there, so that's where they put the pillows for it, along with a blanket.


----------



## mommy2jack

Just got back from our week stay at Bonnet Creek on Saturday. Let me just say that this will definitely be our go-to resort from now on!! We had a 2 bedroom on floor 11 in tower 5. It overlooked the pools and we could see Hollywood Studios in the distance, absolutely gorgeous view! We booked our stay through an RCI trade and because of that we didn't even have to stop at the much dreaded "parking desk" and were handed a parking pass at check in. They never bothered us once about doing a timeshare presentation. We didn't get to spend a lot of time at the resort, but did manage to spend one evening and one full morning swimming. The pool nearest tower 5 seemed the most crowded, but not packed. Didn't have any trouble getting a raft for the lazy river. My kids LOVED the sprinkler area and were the only ones playing in it. I think they would have stayed there all day if we would have let them! I also loved how compact the resort was. We rented a car and had no trouble driving to the parks. I was nervous about MK, but we didn't have any problems parking at the ticket and transportation center for MK and hopping on a bus to get to the park. Can't wait until we can go back (which probably won't be until at least 2017)! LOVE LOVE LOVE Bonnet Creek!!!


----------



## mommy2jack

KristinU said:


> My latest question: do the two bedroom units have a hair dryer in both bathrooms or just one?



Our unit had 2. One in each bathroom.


----------



## Chelley00

Here now.  Every stay we've been in tower 4 but this time we are in 2.   Not a fan considering we are doing a no parks/all resort trip and we are far from all the pools.  It seems noisier too.   We've never heard neighbors before.   

We are at the very end of the hallway in a 2 bedroom and so our room is laid out differently than we've ever seen before.  From the balcony we can see Tower of Terror, the mouse ears, carribean beach and pop.   From the kids bedroom we can see Spaceship Earth over the main building and last night watched illumations and Hallowishes.   

We are the main pool now and it's really empty.   Our kids are super bummed the pirate pool is closed but with the other pools being empty I think they'll manage


----------



## njmousefest

Are there any 3 bedroom presidential's in Tower 6 that could potentially have fireworks views?  Just made 2 weeks worth of reservations end of June, beginning of July and we'll be there for the 4th and would be cool to see.


----------



## Upatnoon

njmousefest said:


> Are there any 3 bedroom presidential's in Tower 6 that could potentially have fireworks views?  Just made 2 weeks worth of reservations end of June, beginning of July and we'll be there for the 4th and would be cool to see.


We had a great view of the "Frozen Fireworks" at Hollywood Studios when we stayed in a 3BR presidential last summer. Our view was straight toward the park.


----------



## HeatherC

When is the Pirate pool opening again?


----------



## AeroKU

Just booked a 3bdr Presidential for November 13-20, 2016 through Ken Price for $1575.  Can't wait to go back and I have to wait a whole year.


----------



## cocoabean1

We have stayed at BC several times-  the way we get around the parking pass issue is-  my husband stays in the car while I go check in-  I go to the desk to get the parking pass and tell them that my husband isn't with me on this trip.  The tell me that they need the both of us for the presentation-  I get the parking pass right away with no issue!!!   Really easy!!


----------



## springandmac

Is there an adult pool?  If so, what tower is it by?


----------



## Spanky

No pool is restricted for adults only.


----------



## ibob52

springandmac said:


> Is there an adult pool? If so, what tower is it by?





Spanky said:


> No pool is restricted for adults only.



*Pretty much true there being no true adults only pool.

Although some may consider the pool by Towers 4 & 5 a bit 

more adult friendly due to the fact .. there  is a Bar at that pool.*


----------



## Zomp

Can someone recommend a good grocery store?  Can be anywhere near MCO or Bonnet Creek.  We're going to go right after we land.


----------



## HeatherC

Zomp..we usually just go to the SupeR Walmart on Vineland Ave on the way.  I am flying there to tomorrow to meet a friend for a long weekend at Bonnet Creek and plan to do the same.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

We are down to the nitty gritty here, folks. We leave Saturday for our trip!  Couple of questions:

1.  Do we need to bring trash bags?
2.  Is there a DVD player in the unit (2 by deluxe)?
3.  I know they have towels for the pool, but does anyone prefer to bring their own beach towels?

Thank you!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

1.  I always bring a few trash bags for a week's stay.
2.  The living room has a DVD player.
3.  I do prefer to bring our own pool towels.  I like my towels, and spreading them out on the chairs makes our spots quick and easy to find when getting out of the pool or hot tub.

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## BarryS

Anyone there now who can take a picture of the activity schedule and post it here?

Does anyone know what if any activities the resort has on Halloween day?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

Is it closer to get to the Walmart or the Publix in Celebration from BC?


----------



## esbee27

We just got back from five nights at WBC and absolutely loved it!  We were in Tower 1, on the second floor with a lake view.  It was just me, my mom, and sister.  That location was perfect for us because it was quiet and we didn't use the pools at all.  We liked being on the second floor because we were still low enough that the trees and plantings were very much around our balcony, making it seem move private.  We loved the size of the condo and how much room we had.  There was plenty of space to spread out, no one had to share a bed, and the three sink areas were ideal for three women getting ready.  Everything was clean and in good shape.  The kitchen was well equipped for the minimal cooking we did - eggs and bacon for breakfast, a glass of wine in the evening.  The resort itself was compact and pretty.  We enjoyed walking around the lake and grabbed a drink and snack at one of the bars.  Driving to the parks was quick and easy.  My only complaint is that we really enjoyed sitting on our balcony and wish they were better furnished.  A dining table and more comfortable patio furniture would have been awesome.  However, at $489 for five nights, I will be hard pressed to ever stay on property again.  I've already booked a 2 bedroom deluxe again for a friends trip in April. 

As for the parking pass, after all the advice here, we didn't even bother going to the counter.  We never had a problem getting back into the resort.  One time we had to show our room key.  The phone rang once and assuming that it was a sales call, we just unplugged the phone.  Easy peasy.


----------



## jenben8426

We leave in 9 days and I'm trying to figure out all the details we need.  I just read about leaving some sort of deposit (and having to do it twice if your stay is a longer stay than a week).  What is this?  I booked through Vacation Strategy and they did not say anything about this.  Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

jenben8426 said:


> We leave in 9 days and I'm trying to figure out all the details we need.  I just read about leaving some sort of deposit (and having to do it twice if your stay is a longer stay than a week).  What is this?  I booked through Vacation Strategy and they did not say anything about this.  Thanks!



We were just there and when we checked in they told us they were putting a $150 hold on our credit card. I checked later and they did. They told me it would not be released until a few days after we checked out but mine was released about an hour after we checked out. That could vary by bank though. We have US Bank.


----------



## saju1109

We will be there this coming weekend for a few days.  What building do you recommend for the most quiet and we will have a 1 year old with us.  Do they supply you will a crib for her to sleep in?


----------



## Upatnoon

saju1109 said:


> We will be there this coming weekend for a few days.  What building do you recommend for the most quiet and we will have a 1 year old with us.  Do they supply you will a crib for her to sleep in?


They provide high chairs and pack'n'plays for free. Request when you check in and they will be delivered to your room.

As for location, I think the parking-lot views are the quietest, but these units are much quieter than your average hotel room as they are large suites.


----------



## pepperandchips

saju1109 said:


> We will be there this coming weekend for a few days.  What building do you recommend for the most quiet and we will have a 1 year old with us.  Do they supply you will a crib for her to sleep in?





Upatnoon said:


> They provide high chairs and pack'n'plays for free. Request when you check in and they will be delivered to your room.
> 
> As for location, I think the parking-lot views are the quietest, but these units are much quieter than your average hotel room as they are large suites.



Agreed. The resort seemed really full when we were there, but we never heard one peep from neighbors (except we could hear the neighboring shower running when we were in the bathroom but who cares about that?) . We were in building 5, first floor, parking lot view. Also with a little one comes a lot of "stuff" to put in and out of the car and you can shortcut from a first floor patio out to the parking lot. Just be nice to the landscaping!


----------



## kdnaylor

LibrarianBecky said:


> We are down to the nitty gritty here, folks. We leave Saturday for our trip!  Couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  Do we need to bring trash bags?
> 2.  Is there a DVD player in the unit (2 by deluxe)?
> 3.  I know they have towels for the pool, but does anyone prefer to bring their own beach towels?
> 
> Thank you!




1.  It would be a good idea to bring a couple of trash bags.  They do supply you with a few cheap clear ones but depending on how much you use the kitchen you may need more.
2.  There is a DVD (I'm thinking it was blu-Ray) player in the living room.
3.  I would bring my own pool towels.  You have to walk down to the main building and check them out.  You can use them for the entire stay but if you lose one they charge $25 per towel to replace.  I kept worrying my kids would lose theirs!


----------



## ibob52

kdnaylor said:


> kept worrying my kids would lose theirs!



*I was worried too .. someone took one of our towels (that we had checked out from WBC)*

*We told the towel attendant .. and we were given another one .. no problem.*

*Probably happens a lot ... all the towels are the same.*


----------



## TravelE

If anyone is there now or checking in soon, can you check on the progress of Building 6 and the pool?  The renovation is supposed to be finished in November and I was wondering how far along they were.  Thank you!


----------



## KristinU

I'm sure it has been asked a zillion times, but how long does it take to get to the front gate of MK from WBC if you park at the TTC and take the boat or monorail?  I just snagged some 8:20 reservations for breakfast, so pre rope-drop.  Will allowing an hour be sufficient?

Also, in case anyone has an opinion on it - we plan to hop to Epcot later in the day - any thoughts on parking at Epcot and taking the monorail over to MK?  I assume the monorail will be running by then.

We're AP holders, so general parking is free so we're not terribly interested in the valet method.


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> I'm sure it has been asked a zillion times, but how long does it take to get to the front gate of MK from WBC if you park at the TTC and take the boat or monorail?  I just snagged some 8:20 reservations for breakfast, so pre rope-drop.  Will allowing an hour be sufficient?
> 
> Also, in case anyone has an opinion on it - we plan to hop to Epcot later in the day - any thoughts on parking at Epcot and taking the monorail over to MK?  I assume the monorail will be running by then.
> 
> We're AP holders, so general parking is free so we're not terribly interested in the valet method.


I think an hour will be plenty, especially for someone who knows where they're going.


----------



## sonnyeclipso

I booked a last minute trip on homeaway.com in a 1bdrm condo from 11/18-11/25. I am nervous about everything being legitimate, but I am really excited to stay at this resort. This thread has been a real wealth of information, but I have a couple of questions.

1.When can I call them to verify that I am in the system and reassure myself?

2. If my family decides to take a mid day break, do we have to pay the parking fee at the theme park again?

3. What do you think our chances are of being able to get a room with a good view checking in late on a Wednesday? 

Thanks!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

1.  You could call now and check, but it might not be put in your name yet.  Try again about a week prior to your trip and it should be there.

2.  The parking fees for the Disney parks are all one time per day.  You can take a break or even switch parks--just keep the receipt that you get from the CM when you pay.

3.  I once checked in at 11pm on a Friday night (Memorial Day weekend), and we got a perfect location for us--building 5 near the parking garage and overlooking the lazy river.  So there's always a chance!


----------



## sonnyeclipso

Thank you! I am so excited to check out this resort!


----------



## mrsap

TravelE said:


> If anyone is there now or checking in soon, can you check on the progress of Building 6 and the pool?  The renovation is supposed to be finished in November and I was wondering how far along they were.  Thank you!



I'm also curious about this too!! Anyone have any information about when the construction is supposed to be completed? Thank you!!


----------



## LibrarianBecky

I am here now, and my family and I are loving WBC!  We are in Tower 2, lake view, 2 bdr deluxe. Our room was very clean, everything has worked, and we love the space it gives our family of three. It really is so close to everything and the parks are an easy drive.  Tower 6 and pool are still closed. I don't really have a way of gauging their progress, but if I see someone today, I'll ask. 

One thing I did wish I had brought was beach towels....not all of the pools have towels all the time. I was told by a staff member to stop by the lobby and they would give me pool towels for our stay. Planning on doing that today, since we are taking a morning off. We have done five days of rope drop to close (or close to close), and my family needs a break before they mutiny. So, I'm enjoying a cup of coffee on the balcony. We are 6 days in to our 10 day stay, and at this point we would definitely stay here again.


----------



## saju1109

How close is Celebration to the resort and is there a starbucks near the resort (I know about those in the parks).  Also, can we bring our own raft for the pool.  My 1 year old has a very small boat she floats in and would love to use that there.


----------



## TravelE

Thanks for checking on Building 6 Librarian Becky.  I guess they have two weeks to get it ready for us!  We are booked in a 2 Bedroom Presidential and they are only in that building.  Enjoy your day off from the parks.


----------



## ibob52

saju1109 said:


> ... is there a starbucks near the resort



*IIRC ... there is a Starbucks in the Wyndham Hotel (next to Tower 6)*

*As per a phone call to the WBC Front Desk ~ "the pirate pool will *reopen* the end of November"*


----------



## LibrarianBecky

saju1109 said:


> How close is Celebration to the resort and is there a starbucks near the resort (I know about those in the parks).  Also, can we bring our own raft for the pool.  My 1 year old has a very small boat she floats in and would love to use that there.



Well, Celebration can't be very far because we ended up there when we were lost once this week. . It is our first time driving ourselves around, and it has been very good, but we have had a few wrong turns. I have seen others kids with their own inflatables in the pools (inner tubes and a little floaty thing with a baby seat built into it), so I think that would probably be fine. 

My son and I tried out three different pools today. The pool at the main building wasn't heated, so it was a tiny bit chilly.  The lazy river at the main pool seemed to be heated though. It also had a splash pad type are that small kids would like. We also did the lazy river at Tower 4, which my son preferred because it had some things spraying water throughout the river. Then, we did the pool that is just to the right of Tower 2.  It has a slide, which would be fun for kids too. The mini golf course is right behind Tower 2, and we plan on playing during our morning off on Sunday.


----------



## Zomp

Do the rooms come equipped with an iron, iron board, and blender?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Zomp said:


> Do the rooms come equipped with an iron, iron board, and blender?



Yes


----------



## excitedfamof4

We are heading down to WBC next week and renting a 3 bedroom deluxe for 7 days.   We are checking in on Sunday, but the rest of our party will not be arriving until Tuesday night around 7:00.   Will the front desk let them get a room key , or do we need to be there since the reservation is in our name?   We were hoping to not have to leave the park to let them in.    If they won't give them a key, I thought maybe we could leave an envelope for them at the front desk to pick up with one in it.   Any other ideas?   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Upatnoon

excitedfamof4 said:


> We are heading down to WBC next week and renting a 3 bedroom deluxe for 7 days.   We are checking in on Sunday, but the rest of our party will not be arriving until Tuesday night around 7:00.   Will the front desk let them get a room key , or do we need to be there since the reservation is in our name?   We were hoping to not have to leave the park to let them in.    If they won't give them a key, I thought maybe we could leave an envelope for them at the front desk to pick up with one in it.   Any other ideas?   Thanks in advance!


Since you a checking in, not them, leaving them the keys sounds like the perfect solution.


----------



## Portugal1000

cocoabean1 said:


> We have stayed at BC several times-  the way we get around the parking pass issue is-  my husband stays in the car while I go check in-  I go to the desk to get the parking pass and tell them that my husband isn't with me on this trip.  The tell me that they need the both of us for the presentation-  I get the parking pass right away with no issue!!!   Really easy!!



I haven't even bothered to collect a parking pass for the last three years, no issue whatsoever. Was there in August for 21 nights and waved to the lady on the gate and every time without fail she opened the gate for us. I think she recognises us but even so you can use your room key to open gate if they don't open it automatically.


----------



## Portugal1000

Zomp said:


> Do the rooms come equipped with an iron, iron board, and blender?


yes, yes and yes


----------



## Megsmachine

We want to stay at Bonnet Creek January 16-23.  Right now the lowest I can find a 2 bedroom for is $999.  We stayed for a week in September and it was $590.  Any chance it will go lower for January?  If I wait will it be totally booked?? Thanks!!


----------



## toweristops

Quick question as we arrive Saturday - have they added ceiling fans in the 2nd bedroom of the 2-bedroom deluxe?  That room always seemed to be stuffy with very little airflow from previous visits.  We are just trying to decide if we are going to haul a box fan down.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## sonnyeclipso

I was just wondering, since it is an on property hotel, does Bonnet Creek have Stacy on the TVs? I love watching her!


----------



## Chelley00

Yes!  We listen to Stacy every year while we unpack!


----------



## HeatherC

toweristops said:


> Quick question as we arrive Saturday - have they added ceiling fans in the 2nd bedroom of the 2-bedroom deluxe?  That room always seemed to be stuffy with very little airflow from previous visits.  We are just trying to decide if we are going to haul a box fan down.
> 
> Thanks for any input!



We were there last week in a 2 bedroom deluxe in Tower 3.  Unfortunately, the second bedroom did not have a ceiling fan.  Other than that the villa was great.


----------



## toweristops

HeatherC said:


> We were there last week in a 2 bedroom deluxe in Tower 3.  Unfortunately, the second bedroom did not have a ceiling fan.  Other than that the villa was great.



Okay thanks.  We had hoped that the room upgrades may have added this but they must not have gotten enough complaints.  This will be our 4th stay and we love it there.


----------



## brios86

I got a quote for $716 for a 2 bedroom from Vacation Strategies for April 30, 2016 for 7 nights. Should I book now? Any chance it will go down if I hold off until closer to our travel date?


----------



## HeatherC

That is like $100 a night.  I would grab it.  After all, you can't even stay in a decent hotel most places for $100 a night...including taxes.   

Have fun planning!


----------



## Star Mom

From my understanding this thread is about the wbc time share? Does this have anything to do with the hotel? Or am I just confused....we are planning to stay at the hotel for 6 night in December as we got an amazing deal, and thought it would be a good change.


----------



## brios86

HeatherC said:


> That is like $100 a night.  I would grab it.  After all, you can't even stay in a decent hotel most places for $100 a night...including taxes.
> 
> Have fun planning!


Just sent my deposit   Presidential was about $350 more.  It was tempting but thats a park ticket!  I hope we all love Bonnet Creek like everyone here


----------



## Upatnoon

Star Mom said:


> From my understanding this thread is about the wbc time share? Does this have anything to do with the hotel? Or am I just confused....we are planning to stay at the hotel for 6 night in December as we got an amazing deal, and thought it would be a good change.


This thread is about the timeshare, Wyndham Bonnet Creek.

The Wyndham Grand is the luxury hotel, and does share facilities with the timeshare, so you can use all the various pools, restaurants of the timeshare and vice-versa.

The hotel charges a resort fee and parking fees, while the timeshare does not.


----------



## Star Mom

Upatnoon said:


> This thread is about the timeshare, Wyndham Bonnet Creek.
> 
> The Wyndham Grand is the luxury hotel, and does share facilities with the timeshare, so you can use all the various pools, restaurants of the timeshare and vice-versa.
> 
> The hotel charges a resort fee and parking fees, while the timeshare does not.



Ok, thank you for the clarification!


----------



## pepperandchips

excitedfamof4 said:


> We are heading down to WBC next week and renting a 3 bedroom deluxe for 7 days.   We are checking in on Sunday, but the rest of our party will not be arriving until Tuesday night around 7:00.   Will the front desk let them get a room key , or do we need to be there since the reservation is in our name?   We were hoping to not have to leave the park to let them in.    If they won't give them a key, I thought maybe we could leave an envelope for them at the front desk to pick up with one in it.   Any other ideas?   Thanks in advance!



We had the same situation - I was able to list everyone's name at check in, so they were issued keys by showing ID when they arrived.


----------



## ibob52

sonnyeclipso said:


> I was just wondering, since it is an on property hotel, does Bonnet Creek have Stacy on the TVs? I love watching her!



*Yes ... Stacy is on WBC TV's and every time you turn the TV on ... guess who is on .. Stacy.*


----------



## diz_dad

Staying for the first time this week beginning Friday. Any suggestions on the best tower/floor since 6 is down for construction? We're in a 1 bedroom deluxe with one child. Would prefer an updated unit and a fireworks view would be a plus. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## njmousefest

ibob52 said:


> *Yes ... Stacy is on WBC TV's and every time you turn the TV on ... guess who is on .. Stacy.*



That was my one gripe about WBC.  Not that she was on, but all the TV's were set so loud when you turned them on it would disturb the sleepers...


----------



## shark bait

I have a 1 Bedroom deluxe reserved for Thanksgiving. Can someone tell me where to request if I want a view of Spaceship Earth? I can't find any info about where in the towers the 1 bedroom units are located.


----------



## KristinU

Back from a great first stay at WBC!  Definitely won't be out last!  We were in a 2 bedroom deluxe in Tower 2.  

A little tidbit on the pool towels: they are checked out from the activities desk and you sign a little slip with your room number and number of towels that says they'll charge you $25 a piece if you don't turn them back in.  I was spazzing a little bit as I laid in bed on Monday night/Tuesday morning when I realized that we were checking out before the activities desk would be open again....so I took the towels to the front desk around 6am and they took them and said no worries...I asked them if they wanted to write down my room number so I don't get charged, and they said they never charge guests for towels.  So that's an incentive to get them back in, but don't lose sleep over it like I did!  Actually I think I'd just bring our own pool towels next time if we had the room in our luggage.

Tower 6 is still being worked on and the pool there is still closed.  I didn't inquire as to when it would be opened back up.


----------



## KristinU

sonnyeclipso said:


> I was just wondering, since it is an on property hotel, does Bonnet Creek have Stacy on the TVs? I love watching her!


Just adding to the YES's!  We were so happy to see the "propaganda channels" just like at WDW resorts!



toweristops said:


> Quick question as we arrive Saturday - have they added ceiling fans in the 2nd bedroom of the 2-bedroom deluxe?  That room always seemed to be stuffy with very little airflow from previous visits.  We are just trying to decide if we are going to haul a box fan down.
> 
> Thanks for any input!



None in our second bedroom in Tower 2.  I'm adding a suggestion to our survey that we just received.  Our friends slept with the door open.


----------



## mrsap

KristinU said:


> Back from a great first stay at WBC!  Definitely won't be out last!  We were in a 2 bedroom deluxe in Tower 2.
> 
> A little tidbit on the pool towels: they are checked out from the activities desk and you sign a little slip with your room number and number of towels that says they'll charge you $25 a piece if you don't turn them back in.  I was spazzing a little bit as I laid in bed on Monday night/Tuesday morning when I realized that we were checking out before the activities desk would be open again....so I took the towels to the front desk around 6am and they took them and said no worries...I asked them if they wanted to write down my room number so I don't get charged, and they said they never charge guests for towels.  So that's an incentive to get them back in, but don't lose sleep over it like I did!  Actually I think I'd just bring our own pool towels next time if we had the room in our luggage.
> 
> Tower 6 is still being worked on and the pool there is still closed.  I didn't inquire as to when it would be opened back up.




If you happen to have a minute to inquire about when the construction is supposed to be completed I'd really appreciate it!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## jenben8426

We just checked into the resort and it is beautiful.  We did hit a couple of snags at check-in though, and I wanted to ask for advice here on if I should do anything.  When I gave them my name at the desk, at first they could only see my reservation through the 15th (it is the 11th right now).  Starting to feel a bit panicky I told them my reservation was through the 19th.  After a few minutes he was able to see that I had a reservation from the 11-15th, then the 15th-18th, then the 18th-20th.  We are not staying until the 20th--our checkout date and what we paid for was only through the 19th.  When he asked who I booked through, I told him Vacation Strategy, and he almost sighed then said, "you better be careful with them, we have lots of guests who have problems with them."  I have had several interactions talking with customer service at Vacation Strategy and most people on here find them to be okay.  So he got us into our room and everything is set, but should I call Vacation Strategy and tell them we somehow got an extra day in the resort?


----------



## lindsmom

KristinU said:


> None in our second bedroom in Tower 2.  I'm adding a suggestion to our survey that we just received.  Our friends slept with the door open.



Can someone else address this?  Concerned - what's the air conditioning situation?!?  We are sensitive to the heat, so we usually set AC at 68, and I know that the override info has been provided here on the thread - are we able to keep cool in the WBC units?


----------



## scottandtisha

jenben8426 said:


> We just checked into the resort and it is beautiful.  We did hit a couple of snags at check-in though, and I wanted to ask for advice here on if I should do anything.  When I gave them my name at the desk, at first they could only see my reservation through the 15th (it is the 11th right now).  Starting to feel a bit panicky I told them my reservation was through the 19th.  After a few minutes he was able to see that I had a reservation from the 11-15th, then the 15th-18th, then the 18th-20th.  We are not staying until the 20th--our checkout date and what we paid for was only through the 19th.  When he asked who I booked through, I told him Vacation Strategy, and he almost sighed then said, "you better be careful with them, we have lots of guests who have problems with them."  I have had several interactions talking with customer service at Vacation Strategy and most people on here find them to be okay.  So he got us into our room and everything is set, but should I call Vacation Strategy and tell them we somehow got an extra day in the resort?



We went with Vacation Strategy last year and had no problems at all. We're going again with them in a month. 

I'd be interested in knowing if anyone else had issues with VS.

Thank you for bringing this up!


----------



## pepperandchips

@lindsmom - We were there the first week in October (hot) and used the override tip to lower the AC to about 68 every night. Slept comfortably in both bedrooms all night and awoke to freezing temps! My only tip is to be careful and just gradually raise the thermostat or you will accidentally kick on the heat! Sounds like mileage varies.


----------



## HeatherC

scottandtisha said:


> We went with Vacation Strategy last year and had no problems at all. We're going again with them in a month.
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing if anyone else had issues with VS.
> 
> Thank you for bringing this up!



You will be fine with VS....Wyndham would just prefer people pay full price for their timeshare points system.  Most times there may be multiple reservations for someone based on the number of days they are staying, day they are checking in and whether the dates include two different booking seasons like value season or high season.


----------



## KristinU

What is this AC override tip???

And sorry Mrsap, we're home now.  Hopefully someone else will be able to find out an ETA on Tower 6!


----------



## shark bait

I have stayed there before and had multiple reservations during one stay. I had no issues and never had to change rooms or check out and back in. You ended up with an extra day because they have a 2 night minimum stay requirement when you use points. They had to give you the extra night because of the way they had to split your reservation.


----------



## brios86

Do you get a confirmation email when you book with Vacation Strategy?  I requested a quote, paid the deposit through the link provided and got the automatic receipt.  Should I be expecting another confirmation or is that it?


----------



## jenben8426

shark bait said:


> I have stayed there before and had multiple reservations during one stay. I had no issues and never had to change rooms or check out and back in. You ended up with an extra day because they have a 2 night minimum stay requirement when you use points. They had to give you the extra night because of the way they had to split your reservation.



Thank you for your response!  That makes total sense.  We are loving our stay here.  We will definitely be coming back!


----------



## mrsap

Has anyone heard anything else about Tower 6 and when it's supposed to reopen? Thanks!


----------



## KristinU

Can we talk about deluxe vs. presidential?  We just stayed at a 2 bedroom deluxe and enjoyed it very much.  What advantages would a presidential have over the deluxe?  Are the taller towers all presidentials?


----------



## Rigbyfab4

Hi Friends!  

We are very excited to be arriving at WBC early next month!  

We have a specific question I think this thread could help with regarding high chair / booster seats.  

I have heard there are high chairs available.  Can anyone confirm the weight limit on these models?  We've got a big 2 year-old boy!  

Does anyone know if booster seats are available as an alternative to the high chair?

Thank you!


----------



## Upatnoon

Rigbyfab4 said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> We are very excited to be arriving at WBC early next month!
> 
> We have a specific question I think this thread could help with regarding high chair / booster seats.
> 
> I have heard there are high chairs available.  Can anyone confirm the weight limit on these models?  We've got a big 2 year-old boy!
> 
> Does anyone know if booster seats are available as an alternative to the high chair?
> 
> Thank you!


They have high chairs like the ones you get in a restaurant that you pull up to the table. You request them when you check in and it will be delivered to you room.


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> Can we talk about deluxe vs. presidential?  We just stayed at a 2 bedroom deluxe and enjoyed it very much.  What advantages would a presidential have over the deluxe?  Are the taller towers all presidentials?



All the 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in tower 6. The 4 bedroom presidentials can be in any tower.

The presidentials are a bit more "done" in decor. They have stainless appliances and a full-size washer and dryer instead of a stacked unit. The unit is a bit larger. They do not have a pullout couch, so the occupancy is less.

They are nice, but would I pay a premium to stay in one -- no.

I have stayed in presidential units because they were what was available for the time I wanted to travel and the price was reasonable.


----------



## KristinU

Upatnoon said:


> All the 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in tower 6. The 4 bedroom presidentials can be in any tower.
> 
> The presidentials are a bit more "done" in decor. They have stainless appliances and a full-size washer and dryer instead of a stacked unit. The unit is a bit larger. They do not have a pullout couch, so the occupancy is less.
> 
> They are nice, but would I pay a premium to stay in one -- no.
> 
> I have stayed in presidential units because they were what was available for the time I wanted to travel and the price was reasonable.



Thanks for the response!  And yeah, that's the way we are leaning...it is a $480 difference for the 8 days we are looking at - that is a lot for not such a big difference in amenities.


----------



## Fundytrail

jenben8426 said:


> We just checked into the resort and it is beautiful.  We did hit a couple of snags at check-in though, and I wanted to ask for advice here on if I should do anything.  When I gave them my name at the desk, at first they could only see my reservation through the 15th (it is the 11th right now).  Starting to feel a bit panicky I told them my reservation was through the 19th.  After a few minutes he was able to see that I had a reservation from the 11-15th, then the 15th-18th, then the 18th-20th.  We are not staying until the 20th--our checkout date and what we paid for was only through the 19th.  When he asked who I booked through, I told him Vacation Strategy, and he almost sighed then said, "you better be careful with them, we have lots of guests who have problems with them."  I have had several interactions talking with customer service at Vacation Strategy and most people on here find them to be okay.  So he got us into our room and everything is set, but should I call Vacation Strategy and tell them we somehow got an extra day in the resort?



*We have used VS the past 3 years with no issues at check-in and are booked to return in April 2016 with VS. *


----------



## smarsenault

saju1109 said:


> How close is Celebration to the resort and is there a starbucks near the resort (I know about those in the parks).  Also, can we bring our own raft for the pool.  My 1 year old has a very small boat she floats in and would love to use that there.



There is starbucks available in the lobby (2nd floor) of the Wyndham Grand hotel which is next to tower six of Bonnet Creek. Not a full menu but had what I wanted.


----------



## smarsenault

mrsap said:


> Has anyone heard anything else about Tower 6 and when it's supposed to reopen? Thanks!


We just left on sunday and it still looks like a lot of work going on. They were working on the Pirate Pool too.


----------



## TravelE

I just called the resort number and they said the Presidential Units in Building 6 should be "ready" on November 20.  I check in on the 22nd and will report back here.


----------



## LtRazor

lindsmom said:


> Can someone else address this?  Concerned - what's the air conditioning situation?!?  We are sensitive to the heat, so we usually set AC at 68, and I know that the override info has been provided here on the thread - are we able to keep cool in the WBC units?



Press and hold F/C button on left size of thermostat until it says 6P and this means it is in bypass mode.   It resets in 24 hours so you will have to do it every day


----------



## jenben8426

We check out tomorrow.   We have so loved being at this resort.  We can't wait to come back with our children for our next stay.  I'm wondering if there is anyone here now, or coming today or tomorrow morning that would benefit from some laundry detergent that we bought and used 2 pods out of a 20 package thing.  The brand is All.  We just hate to waste it all and it can't fit in with our luggage.  Is there some type of bin we could put in to help others out?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

jenben8426 said:


> We check out tomorrow.   We have so loved being at this resort.  We can't wait to come back with our children for our next stay.  I'm wondering if there is anyone here now, or coming today or tomorrow morning that would benefit from some laundry detergent that we bought and used 2 pods out of a 20 package thing.  The brand is All.  We just hate to waste it all and it can't fit in with our luggage.  Is there some type of bin we could put in to help others out?



If you don't find any takers, I would just leave it on the lobby table in your building with a sticker that says "free" on it.  I'm sure someone will take it.


----------



## mrsap

TravelE said:


> I just called the resort number and they said the Presidential Units in Building 6 should be "ready" on November 20.  I check in on the 22nd and will report back here.



Thank you for that. I have also called and got different answers each time. We check in on Saturday (3 BR. Presidential) so we're really hoping it will be ready. Would definitely be nice but not holding my breath. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## KimberlyE

We check in Saturday for our first stay at WBC. All our previous stays have been on property. We are in building 1, room 718. Does that sound like a good location? Is the kiddie pool in the main building heated? Lastly, any advice for us? Things you wish you'd brought (we're driving so we have extra space)? Thanks bunches!!!


----------



## KristinU

KimberlyE said:


> We check in Saturday for our first stay at WBC. All our previous stays have been on property. We are in building 1, room 718. Does that sound like a good location? Is the kiddie pool in the main building heated? Lastly, any advice for us? Things you wish you'd brought (we're driving so we have extra space)? Thanks bunches!!!


I'd have brought our own pool towels if we had the room.  I also wish I would have known the AC bypass thing before we went.  We were in building 2 and were happy with the location, right next door   There is a playscape in that vicinity, so if you have littles, that will be a good spot!  Have a great vacay!


----------



## ibob52

*We just checked out of WBC yesterday ... eleven days of bliss.

I am not complaining ~ because we got our favorite location at the resort [shhh it's a secret]*

*That said ~  there were a few things ~ I feel sould be addressed during a refurb.

1) As mentioned before ... the 2nd bedroom could definitely use a ceiling fan (for two reasons)

It gets hot in the room  ... especially when running the clothes dryer ~ YMMV*

*(lesson learned ~ we ran the dryer when out & about ~ parks etc)

2) The other *Benefit*  of having a ceiling fan ~ there would be a additional light fixture. 

The single table lamp *does not* provide enough light for the room ... in my opinion.

3) Also the unit we stayed in ~ the faucets *did not* have water filters ~ for the tap water. 

I drink a lot of water ~ and this time the water at WBC ~ really did smell very bad.

(lesson learned ~ buy bottled water)*

*Again we had a *great* stay at WBC ~ but it would please me even more if these items were fixed.  *


----------



## careyr24

Building 6 is open for those who were wondering.


----------



## Rigbyfab4

Anyone who is there - can you tell what's new with bldg 6?  Is the pool open too?


----------



## mrsap

Rigbyfab4 said:


> Anyone who is there - can you tell what's new with bldg 6?  Is the pool open too?



Building 6 is absolutely GORGEOUS. We were in (I believe) Tower 4 two years ago, what a difference. The updated 3 br. Presidential is breathtaking. This room is huge and with the updates makes you feel like you're in a modern home. We have a perfect view of Hollywood Studios and can even see the Osborne lights! If I can figure out how to post pictures I'll do so. pool is open too! People are swimming!


----------



## mrsap

Pictures


----------



## mrsap

Pool


----------



## toweristops

ibob52 said:


> *We just checked out of WBC yesterday ... eleven days of bliss.
> 
> I am not complaining ~ because we got our favorite location at the resort [shhh it's a secret]*
> 
> *That said ~  there were a few things ~ I feel could be addressed during a refurb.
> 
> 1) As mentioned before ... the 2nd bedroom could definitely use a ceiling fan (for two reasons)
> 
> It gets hot in the room  ... especially when running the clothes dryer ~ YMMV*
> 
> *So lesson learned ~ we ran the dryer when out & about ~ parks etc.
> 
> 2) The other *Benefit*  of having a ceiling fan ~ would be a additional light fixture.
> 
> The single table lamp does not provide enough light for the room ... in my opinion.
> 
> 3) Also the unit we stayed in ~ the faucets *did not* have water filters ~ for the tap water.
> 
> I drink a lot of water ~ and this time the water at WBC ~ really did smell very bad.*
> 
> *Our remedy ... we purchased ~ H2O in 1 gallon jugs. [less plastic to recycle]*
> 
> *Again we had a *great* stay at WBC ~ but it would please me even more if these items were fixed.  *



We just returned from WBC and had a great stay but absolutely agree with your points.  Florida water is never good but it was just awful.  We brought a box fan with us for circulation in the 2nd bedroom which helped but it is a dark room.  We also had stove burner issues for the third straight time but maintenance fixed them.  Our only other negative was the pool temperature this time.  I know they have had above average temperatures but boy it was chilly in that water with the heaters off.

It is so much nicer and affordable to stay here than Disney.  If only Wyndham could work out a deal with Disney for early access to FP+ and ADR's like staying at a Disney resort to help with that issue


----------



## linzjane88

Ok fellow Bonnet Creekers. 118 per night for December 18-25. Tell me to pull the trigger! 2 Bedroom deluxe. I know I should and I am almost certain it won't get better.

ETA: Ok I did it. Turns out I didn't need a second opinion. With the Ebay 5x promotion, the room was $788 but you got back $78 in Ebay bucks. I had found one other deal that was slightly better at $688 on red week but the guy seemed highly flaky. He would email me back almost immediately but then when we made plans to do the Paypal invoices he would go missing and never seal the deal. His rates are suspiciously lower than everyone else's listings. I don't know what he would have to gain by listing low rates and then never actually completing a booking so maybe I am being paranoid but I would rather pay slightly more and feel like I have some backing from Ebay in case things went wrong.

ETA (x2): Of course, the second I hit 'buy it now' my email pops up with the invoice from the first guy. Sheesh, now I have one from Ebay I have to buy and the one from Redweek that's cheaper and the guy *finally* sent the invoice. I hate feeling like I am wasting peoples time trying to get these things booked. Sometimes I long for the convenience of clicking "add to cart" and being done with it on the Disney site.


----------



## Rigbyfab4

mrsap said:


> Pool


Thanks for these!  Nine days and counting and I think we will be in tower six!


----------



## KristinU

linzjane88 said:


> ETA (x2): Of course, the second I hit 'buy it now' my email pops up with the invoice from the first guy. Sheesh, now I have one from Ebay I have to buy and the one from Redweek that's cheaper and the guy *finally* sent the invoice. I hate feeling like I am wasting peoples time trying to get these things booked. Sometimes I long for the convenience of clicking "add to cart" and being done with it on the Disney site.



Aw, man, so what happens now?  Can you sub-lease one of them?  Change dates with one of them for a future trip?  I hope it works out for you!


----------



## linzjane88

KristinU said:


> Aw, man, so what happens now?  Can you sub-lease one of them?  Change dates with one of them for a future trip?  I hope it works out for you!



Well, it turned out to be quite the giant coincidence. We are traveling with family members who are meeting us there (driving down from Georgia) who also wanted to stay at the BC. I called and asked if I could book the place for them. It was $688 for December 18-25 -2 bedroom deluxe- I had a feeling they wouldn't get around to booking a place until it was gone so she was all for it. GREAT! solved my problem and ensured all my traveling party would stay together. I then paid for both on Paypal and noticed when I got the confirmation email...it was the SAME person I bought the other one for. 

Long story still long, the guy only had one booking for that time period but listed in two places and since I bought them basically at the same time he didn't have time to remove the other posting yet. But, he did have the 19-26 available and while he was listing it for more money he said I could have it at the price I paid. He called me to explain it and I felt totally comfortable with him after talking. I already have my confirmation emails! So I got two 2 bdrm bookings over xmas for 7 nights for $688 and $710 (after Ebay Bucks). I feel pretty good about it. 

Whats even more exciting is that we fly in on the morning of the 15th so I booked at All Star Movies with the deluxe dining plan (it's only 3 nights!). I have always wanted to try a value eventhough I don't think I could give up Bonnnet Creek and  I have also always wanted to try the deluxe dining plan. I got the best of both worlds because if I end up hating ASM or being too 'fooded out' we head to glorious Bonnet Creek by Friday. I am so excited , expecially since we only decided to go last week and everything is falling into place.


----------



## KristinU

Great!  Sounds like a win-win-win Linzjane88!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I am staying there in May. When is it ok to call and request? As I said on another thread, I may not get it but it never hurts to ask. Thanks!


----------



## Duke of Pride Rock

I know this is mentioned in one of these threads somewhere, but I don't have time to read through them...

What tower/floor/room do we need to request to be able to see the fireworks? We have a 2br/2ba deluxe condo reserved. With our little one we know we won't be able to catch the fireworks in the park, so we hope to catch them in our jammies from the balcony.


----------



## Dis5150

.


----------



## Dis5150

Mambo Junkie said:


> I am staying there in May. When is it ok to call and request? As I said on another thread, I may not get it but it never hurts to ask. Thanks!



I called a week prior to my reservation and confirmed the reservation, then asked if they could just make a note of my requests. I asked to be near a lazy river, not on first floor. When we arrived they had put us in tower 5 , 4th floor overlooking the pool. The man who checked me in said if I wanted to have a room right then they could move me but if I wanted to wait they had "put me in a room to accommodate my requests". We waited. So it doesn't hurt to call and ask.


----------



## labdogs42

We are here now and got main building, fourth floor.  I didn't request anything special, so we were really happy to be in this building!  I'm not sure if it is even the most "desirable" location, but for us, it is great.  I like the room a lot and the location is ideal.


----------



## kanw

labdogs42 said:


> We are here now and got main building, fourth floor.  I didn't request anything special, so we were really happy to be in this building!  I'm not sure if it is even the most "desirable" location, but for us, it is great.  I like the room a lot and the location is ideal.


I didn't know the main building had rooms, I think that would be perfect for us too!  Are you able to see the fireworks or do you have a lake view room


----------



## labdogs42

kanw said:


> I didn't know the main building had rooms, I think that would be perfect for us too!  Are you able to see the fireworks or do you have a lake view room



We have a PERFECT view of Illuminations.  We can even hear the music if we are out on our balcony!  Maybe they gave us this room to try and sell us on the timeshare?


----------



## labdogs42

Fireworks from our balcony!


----------



## njmousefest

labdogs42 said:


> Fireworks from our balcony!


Nice view.  What building?


----------



## labdogs42

The main one with the lobby, whatever it's called!


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Rigbyfab4 said:


> Thanks for these!  Nine days and counting and I think we will be in tower six!



Is Tower 6 the only one that has been refurbished so far?  Or are there others?  Thanks


----------



## linzjane88

Has anyone ever been successful in getting two condos on the same floor /building? We are traveling with family from out of state and would love the convenience of being in the same building. We will both have a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom. We check in December 18th and they get in December 19th.


----------



## Upatnoon

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Is Tower 6 the only one that has been refurbished so far?  Or are there others?  Thanks


All the towers have now been refurbished once. They have been done in numerical order over the past few years. Perhaps now they will go back and repeat the process.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Upatnoon said:


> All the towers have now been refurbished once. They have been done in numerical order over the past few years. Perhaps now they will go back and repeat the process.



Thank you, I'm trying to determine the best requests to make, would love your opinion!


----------



## seascapemvy

I have a question on the transpotation options.  I am thinking about Bonnett Creek for 9 nights in late September 2016. We normally stay at a DVC resort and use Disney Transpotation which takes us everywhere.  How do things work with Wyndham?  Should I use their system or rent a car.   I have an annual pass so parking is free at the parks.  Also which is the best building to request for fireworks view in a 1 bedroom presidential unit.


----------



## labdogs42

linzjane88 said:


> Has anyone ever been successful in getting two condos on the same floor /building? We are traveling with family from out of state and would love the convenience of being in the same building. We will both have a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom. We check in December 18th and they get in December 19th.



We just got home last night and we had a 1BR and a 2BR on the same floor, one room in between.  We were in the main building.  It had a great view of Illuminations!  



seascapemvy said:


> I have a question on the transpotation options.  I am thinking about Bonnett Creek for 9 nights in late September 2016. We normally stay at a DVC resort and use Disney Transpotation which takes us everywhere.  How do things work with Wyndham?  Should I use their system or rent a car.   I have an annual pass so parking is free at the parks.  Also which is the best building to request for fireworks view in a 1 bedroom presidential unit.



We rented a car from Dollar and it was great.  WBC is so close to everything, we loved it!  With an AP and free parking, driving to the parks is a no brainer.  I don't know where the 1 BR presidentials are located, but we had a 1br in the main building and our view of the fireworks was awesome!


----------



## Spanky

All 1,2 & 3 bedroom presidentials are only located in building 6. You will skip main building and do your check in at building 6. Be sure and pick up a gate card for access to the covered parking located between #6 & the hotel. You can access the garage from inside the building which is great for all those FL rainstorms.


----------



## seascapemvy

Spanky said:


> All 1,2 & 3 bedroom presidentials are only located in building 6. You will skip main building and do your check in at building 6. Be sure and pick up a gate card for access to the covered parking located between #6 & the hotel. You can access the garage from inside the building which is great for all those FL rainstorms.


Thank you for the parking information, I had no idea that I would get inside parking.  Does that come will all Presidential units?  I still have a DVC trade search going on with RCI.  I want to stay at WBC but my wife wants DVC and that  is why I picked a Presidential  unit.


----------



## ustasmom

seascapemvy said:


> I have a question on the transportation options.  I am thinking about Bonnett Creek for 9 nights in late September 2016. We normally stay at a DVC resort and use Disney Transpotation which takes us everywhere.  How do things work with Wyndham?  Should I use their system or rent a car.   I have an annual pass so parking is free at the parks.  Also which is the best building to request for fireworks view in a 1 bedroom presidential unit.



I think that their transportation is expensive. Since you have AP, rent a car. It will be cheaper. 

I have the lovely parking lot view this week. So they have a 4 bedroom Presidential suite open for fireworks viewing. Now that place is NICE! There are some pretty tall trees that block the view somewhat.


----------



## ustasmom

What activities are there to do here?


----------



## kiltclan

Ok, so I finally buckled and booked a 2-bedroom Suite at Bonnet Creek at a ridiculously low price for the first week of Feb. It'll be my first time staying there and I was just wondering if there's anything in particular I should know or if I should request to be put in any particular location? (I'm not picky, but I'd like a nice view for our anniversary trip lol) Or any tips y'all may have to get the most out of my first stay would be appreciated!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Was just offered $1,500 for a ten night stay in a 3 bedroom, 2 bath presidential suite, good price?


----------



## jsavage4

labdogs42 said:


> We are here now and got main building, fourth floor.  I didn't request anything special, so we were really happy to be in this building!  I'm not sure if it is even the most "desirable" location, but for us, it is great.  I like the room a lot and the location is ideal.



Were just left 2 days ago and had a 2BR on the 4th floor of the main building too!  Excellent fireworks view.  It was pretty cool to be able to hear the music from Illuminations too!  Wishes were visible right behind Spaceship Earth.  We could even read the goodnight phrases on Spaceship Earth after Illuminations.


----------



## KristinU

MommyinHonduras said:


> Was just offered $1,500 for a ten night stay in a 3 bedroom, 2 bath presidential suite, good price?



I think so!


----------



## thereallolo

Are there standard rooms in building 6, or only Presidentials?  I figured y'all would know the best! We're going next week and can't wait!


----------



## Spanky

Building 6 has regular rooms on the lower floors


----------



## Missy29

Sorry if this has been covered but I can't find it. What is the difference between the deluxe and presidential rooms.


----------



## brios86

Missy29 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered but I can't find it. What is the difference between the deluxe and presidential rooms.


Presidential is slightly larger. The decor is nicer. All the 1 and 2 bedrooms are in tower 6.


----------



## Upatnoon

Missy29 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered but I can't find it. What is the difference between the deluxe and presidential rooms.



All 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in tower Stainless appliances.
Full size washer and dryer.


Missy29 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered but I can't find it. What is the difference between the deluxe and presidential rooms.


All 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in tower 6. It's the newest and recently renovated tower. On higher floors.
Rooms slightly larger
Stainless appliances
Full-size washer and dryer
Slightly more "done" decor.
No couch bed in living room.

Is it "worth it" to pay more? I say no. I've stayed presidential a few times because the price was fine for the days I was looking for. They're nice, but the regular deluxe rooms are also nice.


----------



## Missy29

Upatnoon said:


> All 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in tower Stainless appliances.
> Full size washer and dryer.
> 
> All 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in tower 6. It's the newest and recently renovated tower. On higher floors.
> Rooms slightly larger
> Stainless appliances
> Full-size washer and dryer
> Slightly more "done" decor.
> No couch bed in living room.
> 
> Is it "worth it" to pay more? I say no. I've stayed presidential a few times because the price was fine for the days I was looking for. They're nice, but the regular deluxe rooms are also nice.


Thank you so much!


----------



## pbarager

Here now in tower 6 Presidential 2 bedroom. Only one bed in the second bedroom and the couch does make into a bed. We were not expecting this but it is fine. Corner room with views of Hollywood Studio's. Watching the Osbourne Lights dance right now!


----------



## Upatnoon

pbarager said:


> Here now in tower 6 Presidential 2 bedroom. Only one bed in the second bedroom and the couch does make into a bed. We were not expecting this but it is fine. Corner room with views of Hollywood Studio's. Watching the Osbourne Lights dance right now!


That's a very unusual configuration. Curious how they ended up with a room like that. Glad it didn't upset your trip!


----------



## njmousefest

Is there a difference between a 3 bedroom presidential and a 3 presidential reserve?


----------



## cammie810

Just returned from another lovely 2 night stay at Bonnet Creek in a 2 bedroom deluxe.  I was a little bit aggravated upon check in.  I had purposely booked a 3 night stay knowing I couldnt get over there for the first day of my reservation since I was working.  So, when we arrived around noon on 12/14 the young lady checking us in gave me the usual spiel that she didnt know if she had any rooms ready.  I reminded her that since my reservation technically started the day before, there should certainly be a room ready for me.  After trying to explain to me why this might not be possible, she gave up and magically found an available room for us.  Now, I understand that check in time is not until 4pm.  But MY check in time would have been 4pm the day before.  Anyway, other than that, everything was great as usual.  Used Uber for the first time and thought they were GREAT!!  Anytime we called a car would be there to pick us up in under 5 minutes.  And it was cheaper than using the shuttle!  Definitely worth a try.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

What needs to be on a box if I order items shipped to the resort?  What restaurants can deliver, I saw a list but can not find it again, what are your favorite restaurants close by to eat at?  Is there a Target near by?   Favorite place to buy groceries? Sorry for the long list of questions, thank you in advance for taking time to answer them.


----------



## DavisVacationer

Not sure about boxes being delivered to WBC, but having stayed there before a couple of times I know we usually like to shop for Groceries ourselves, saves a little money and gets you out of the Disney-bubble for a little while. I would not suggest going to the Publix in Celebration on 192 however. We've gone there for both of our last trips, not knowing that there is both a Super Target and Wal-Mart a few miles futher down 192 away from WDW.


----------



## Upatnoon

njmousefest said:


> Is there a difference between a 3 bedroom presidential and a 3 presidential reserve?


Presidential reserve rooms are generally just presidential rooms reserved for presidential reserve members. It's more about the level of timeshare membership than the room itself. Wyndham has created all kinds of levels in order to sell more points to timeshare owners.


----------



## Spanky

It is my understanding that Presidential reserve rooms means the member can reserve a certain room like 1304 in building 6. However,  Wyndham only honors the room choice if the reserve member is staying in the room. If they use a guest certificate or rent the room to someone else then Wyndham can put you where ever they want as long as they honor the number of bedrooms & presidential selection. At least that is what happened to me. I rented from Ken Price and he gave me the actual room number we would be in but when I arrived at WBC they put us in a different room. When I questioned the change I was asked if I was the reserve member. Oh well, the family liked the room we ended up with better as we could see all the fireworks - MK, DHS, & Epcot.


----------



## FirstDown

Sorry if this has been asked, but if you don't get a room that has a fireworks view, is there a rooftop deck or anything like that?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Yes - they open up one of the 4 bdr presidential suites to watch from the balcony.


----------



## FirstDown

Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Wondering on how often a room will be ready early?  We arrive at the airport at 8:05 am, coming internationally.  I was told we could register at noon and they will let us know when the room is ready.  We are staying in a 3 bedroom pres.   I am guessing after claiming our bags, renting a car and stopping for lunch we could get there at noon.  I also want to buy groceries but need to know in the Sept heat timing to get it into the fridge/freezer.  Thinking of checking in as soon as possible and leaving our bags and going to lunch hoping for a call.


----------



## Monica

Anyone just back- check your credit card statement.  Somehow a $70 charge for dinner went through 4 extra times.  I caught it yesterday and spoke to a manager but they can't do anything to reverse the charges until the bookkeeping staff is back in on Monday.


----------



## missingdisneymore

MommyinHonduras said:


> Wondering on how often a room will be ready early?  We arrive at the airport at 8:05 am, coming internationally.  I was told we could register at noon and they will let us know when the room is ready.  We are staying in a 3 bedroom pres.   I am guessing after claiming our bags, renting a car and stopping for lunch we could get there at noon.  I also want to buy groceries but need to know in the Sept heat timing to get it into the fridge/freezer.  Thinking of checking in as soon as possible and leaving our bags and going to lunch hoping for a call.


We've been there at 8:00 am and gotten into a room and other times had to wait until 3:00 pm.   Just depends on occupancy and availability.   Bell services can hold your grocery items until your room is ready.  The have cold/freezer storage.  Just bag your items accordingly.  We've never had any issue.


----------



## KristinU

Monica said:


> Anyone just back- check your credit card statement.  Somehow a $70 charge for dinner went through 4 extra times.  I caught it yesterday and spoke to a manager but they can't do anything to reverse the charges until the bookkeeping staff is back in on Monday.


We had a similar thing happen at Raglan Road on our last visit.  I wonder if it has to do with the restaurant software pre-authorizing then charging again after a tip.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in April for the Star Wars race weekend. I'm assuming that the hotel won't have race transportation. So what has been your experience with using a taxi to race locations during any race weekend? I've only ever stayed insight during race weekends, so this is new for me. Thanks!


----------



## AmyS.

linzjane88 said:


> Has anyone ever been successful in getting two condos on the same floor /building? We are traveling with family from out of state and would love the convenience of being in the same building. We will both have a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom. We check in December 18th and they get in December 19th.



We arrived a day earlier than my son's family and when we checked in we made sure they put us in our 2 BR on the same floor as their 3 BR even though they arrived the next day.  The front desk person did have to get a manager involved but everyone was very nice and it worked out great! (This was Dec. 2013)


----------



## Dis5150

RangerPooh said:


> I'm staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in April for the Star Wars race weekend. I'm assuming that the hotel won't have race transportation. So what has been your experience with using a taxi to race locations during any race weekend? I've only ever stayed insight during race weekends, so this is new for me. Thanks!



DD26 and I stayed at Bonnet Creek for W&D. Nope, no race transportation. We didn't have a car and used Uber for our whole trip. We Ubered to Boardwalk every day to use Disney busses except the race, where we took it to Epcot to catch the race busses. But W&D is a night race so I'm not sure about early morning transportation. We never had any problems with Uber, either picking us up or dropping us off. Boardwalk is an excellent location to be taken to as you can walk to both Epcot and HS, catch busses to MK and AK and go to the Bakery! We bought the refillable mugs and filled them up every time we were there, coming and going. All the small Uber charges add up though, especially if you like to go back to the condo during the daytime. It probably would have been cheaper to rent a car, but Uber was very convenient. And much cheaper than a taxi.


----------



## Jfernandez160

We have a 3 BR Deluxe unit reserved for April.  Are these units only located in certain buildings or can they be in any building spread out throughout the resort?


----------



## Upatnoon

Jfernandez160 said:


> We have a 3 BR Deluxe unit reserved for April.  Are these units only located in certain buildings or can they be in any building spread out throughout the resort?



1, 2 and 3 bedroom deluxe units can be located in any tower. As can 4 bedroom presidential units.

1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials units are only located in Tower 6.


----------



## MommaBerd

cammie810 said:


> Just returned from another lovely 2 night stay at Bonnet Creek in a 2 bedroom deluxe... I had purposely booked a 3 night stay knowing I couldnt get over there for the first day of my reservation since I was working.



Did you use any particular booking agency or person to get only 3 nights? We are going in November and I want to do a split on-site/off-site stay. The last time we stayed at WBC, we had to book for a week.


----------



## pigletto

We finally booked tonight for our May 2016 trip! 
We've been to Disney many many times, and only stayed offsite for the first time last year. We went to Sheraton Vistana last time, and loved the space and amenities and having kitchen and laundry facilities.. oh and did I say space? lol

The kids really wanted to give Bonnet Creek a try this time and dh and I are excited to try something new. We booked for 8 nights with Vacation Strategy for $945 in a 2bdrm deluxe. I'm pleased with that price. Works out to $116 a night. Even factoring in a rental car and gas and parking, we are still under $150 a night. I can't get a moderate for that price anymore, and we enjoyed our vacation so much more with the kids having their own bedroom and room to spread out! I love having the kitchen to make easy meals as well, both to save a bit of money, and to cut down on unhealthy eating. Eating out once a day is plenty for us.
Anyway.. I'm babbling. Just so excited to finally be booked!!!


----------



## brios86

pigletto said:


> We finally booked tonight for our May 2016 trip!
> We've been to Disney many many times, and only stayed offsite for the first time last year. We went to Sheraton Vistana last time, and loved the space and amenities and having kitchen and laundry facilities.. oh and did I say space? lol
> 
> The kids really wanted to give Bonnet Creek a try this time and dh and I are excited to try something new. We booked for 8 nights with Vacation Strategy for $945 in a 2bdrm deluxe. I'm pleased with that price. Works out to $116 a night. Even factoring in a rental car and gas and parking, we are still under $150 a night. I can't get a moderate for that price anymore, and we enjoyed our vacation so much more with the kids having their own bedroom and room to spread out! I love having the kitchen to make easy meals as well, both to save a bit of money, and to cut down on unhealthy eating. Eating out once a day is plenty for us.
> Anyway.. I'm babbling. Just so excited to finally be booked!!!


What dates? We will be there April 30th for 7 nights before we board the Fantasy


----------



## pigletto

brios86 said:


> What dates? We will be there April 30th for 7 nights before we board the Fantasy


We also check in on the 30th!


----------



## linzjane88

Since I had posted asking about getting two rooms in the same building at check-in I thought I would update with my experiences. We had two 2bdrm/2bath reservations, one checking in one day after the other. We checked in first and I asked about the chances of getting a room in the same building and the check-in guy was able to 'reserve' a room directly below us so that was very nice. Our check in dates were 12/18 and 12/19 (pretty busy time) so that makes me hopeful that we could potentially do that again in the future.

I was a little disappointed in the noise from the surrounding rooms. My previous stay was in building 4 I think, and we were on an end unit. I am shocked at how loud and wild people allow their children to be at 10-11-12 at night! We had one large family with tons of kids across the hall as us and they were SO SO loud. You could hear them in their room from our kitchen area. When they would leave they would let all the little ones race down the hallway and back a few times to meet before they would go. It  was like a stampede! The people on the other side of our master were OK but both our beds let a pretty loud squeaking when you moved at all (not ideal on vacation ). I actually feel bad for them because I got food poisoning and it sounded like a dinosaur vomiting all night. I can only imagine what that sounded like for them. The family on the other side of my DD's room were wild too. You could hear the kids jumping on the beds, onto the ground, then running into the other room and leaping from that furniture.

For as naughty as I thought my kids were being I changed my mind when I heard everybody elses!


----------



## FirstDown

I literally just LOL'ed when I read " it was like a dinosaur vomiting all night!"  It's always shocking how parents let their children behave.  Ugh.  Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## RangerPooh

Dis5150 said:


> DD26 and I stayed at Bonnet Creek for W&D. Nope, no race transportation. We didn't have a car and used Uber for our whole trip. We Ubered to Boardwalk every day to use Disney busses except the race, where we took it to Epcot to catch the race busses. But W&D is a night race so I'm not sure about early morning transportation. We never had any problems with Uber, either picking us up or dropping us off. Boardwalk is an excellent location to be taken to as you can walk to both Epcot and HS, catch busses to MK and AK and go to the Bakery! We bought the refillable mugs and filled them up every time we were there, coming and going. All the small Uber charges add up though, especially if you like to go back to the condo during the daytime. It probably would have been cheaper to rent a car, but Uber was very convenient. And much cheaper than a taxi.



Thank you. I might have to try uber as a strategy to get from WBC to the BBC/Boardwalk and from there Disney transportation. Did you call and get a vehicle right away or did you have to wait a bit? I've never used Uber before. Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

RangerPooh said:


> Thank you. I might have to try uber as a strategy to get from WBC to the BBC/Boardwalk and from there Disney transportation. Did you call and get a vehicle right away or did you have to wait a bit? I've never used Uber before. Thanks!



We used the app and never waited longer than 5-7 minutes. After giving them the address on the app, we called or texted the driver the tower number and never had a problem with them finding us or getting there in a timely manner.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

We are going in about 3 weeks, booked through Vacation Strategies, and haven't received any sort of confirmation from Wyndham in our name. Was that supposed to come at 30 days out? Do I need to call for that?


----------



## Fundytrail

nervous1sttimer said:


> We are going in about 3 weeks, booked through Vacation Strategies, and haven't received any sort of confirmation from Wyndham in our name. Was that supposed to come at 30 days out? Do I need to call for that?



That is normal, just need a photo ID at check-in. We were a bit concern our 1st booking with VS with no confirmation but after 4 years with VS we no longer worry.


----------



## ibob52

nervous1sttimer said:


> We are going in about 3 weeks, booked through Vacation Strategies, and haven't received any sort of confirmation from Wyndham in our name. Was that supposed to come at 30 days out? Do I need to call for that?



*My WBC routine when booked through VS or VU etc . . .  *

*I call WBC about 2 weeks before my stay and confirm my reservation is for the correct number of days.*

*If I'm trying to contact VS ... I've had good luck calling during business hours (non holiday)*


----------



## chekhovgirl

nervous1sttimer said:


> We are going in about 3 weeks, booked through Vacation Strategies, and haven't received any sort of confirmation from Wyndham in our name. Was that supposed to come at 30 days out? Do I need to call for that?



We've booked with VS a few times and have never received any confirmation directly from Wyndham. Never had any problems, everything was always as planned, even when our stay was over 7 nights.


----------



## chekhovgirl

pigletto said:


> We finally booked tonight for our May 2016 trip!
> We've been to Disney many many times, and only stayed offsite for the first time last year. We went to Sheraton Vistana last time, and loved the space and amenities and having kitchen and laundry facilities.. oh and did I say space? lol
> 
> The kids really wanted to give Bonnet Creek a try this time and dh and I are excited to try something new. We booked for 8 nights with Vacation Strategy for $945 in a 2bdrm deluxe. I'm pleased with that price. Works out to $116 a night. Even factoring in a rental car and gas and parking, we are still under $150 a night. I can't get a moderate for that price anymore, and we enjoyed our vacation so much more with the kids having their own bedroom and room to spread out! I love having the kitchen to make easy meals as well, both to save a bit of money, and to cut down on unhealthy eating. Eating out once a day is plenty for us.
> Anyway.. I'm babbling. Just so excited to finally be booked!!!



Who do you book your rental car through? Last time we got a decent rate through Enterprise, but I'm having a hard time finding something affordable for this April.


----------



## pigletto

chekhovgirl said:


> Who do you book your rental car through? Last time we got a decent rate through Enterprise, but I'm having a hard time finding something affordable for this April.


Usually I use the transportation forum to get codes and tips on the best rates for the month we are going. There is usually a dedicated thread for each month where everyone shares the rates and coupons they are finding. 
I didn't book the decent rate I saw the other day (it was through my Visa rewards site) and it's gone back up. We have four months though so it should come back down at some point.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

I'm here now and we are checking out tomorrow.  The owner I rented from said there would be cleaning instructions inside the unit but I can't find anything??  I saw on page 1 of this thread we are supposed to put the linens in the bathroom?  Strip all beds?  Even the beds we didn't use??


----------



## linzjane88

TigrLvsPooh said:


> I'm here now and we are checking out tomorrow.  The owner I rented from said there would be cleaning instructions inside the unit but I can't find anything??  I saw on page 1 of this thread we are supposed to put the linens in the bathroom?  Strip all beds?  Even the beds we didn't use??



We checked out about two weeks ago and wondered the same thing. We didn't find any instructions so we called the front desk. The only thing they said to do was load up the dishwasher. I assumed we are to do something with linens and asked specifically and they said no.
Well,  my cousin called for me from the room. I was just going to strip everything and she thought I was crazy . She saved me some work. 
Eta:they also said dump our food from the fridge which we did. We took our garbage to the chute as well.


----------



## Upatnoon

TigrLvsPooh said:


> I'm here now and we are checking out tomorrow.  The owner I rented from said there would be cleaning instructions inside the unit but I can't find anything??  I saw on page 1 of this thread we are supposed to put the linens in the bathroom?  Strip all beds?  Even the beds we didn't use??


Years ago they had instructions for leaving, but they haven't had them in years. Now you just leave, like a hotel. 

Obviously the housekeepers would appreciate any break you can give them.


----------



## pigletto

We invited my inlaws to join us on our trip and tried to upgrade to a 3 bedroom today. Unfortunately there was nothing available for our dates in a 3bdrm. We are on a waitlist for a cancellation with Vacation Strategy. We went ahead and booked them into a one bedroom. If I could be relatively assured that we would end up in the same building and same or near floor we would leave it this way to give everyone a bit more privacy. I am just hoping we don't have to tromp over to another building to see Nana and Papa. The folks at Vacation Strategy were helpful and seemed to think they would try to accommodate us at check in and she was willing to note our reservations.
We will see what happens.


----------



## linzjane88

pigletto said:


> We invited my inlaws to join us on our trip and tried to upgrade to a 3 bedroom today. Unfortunately there was nothing available for our dates in a 3bdrm. We are on a waitlist for a cancellation with Vacation Strategy. We went ahead and booked them into a one bedroom. If I could be relatively assured that we would end up in the same building and same or near floor we would leave it this way to give everyone a bit more privacy. I am just hoping we don't have to tromp over to another building to see Nana and Papa. The folks at Vacation Strategy were helpful and seemed to think they would try to accommodate us at check in and she was willing to note our reservations.
> We will see what happens.



After us doing essentially the same thing over Christmas week I would feel somewhat confident in being able to make it happen. We had two 2 bedrooms booked... I'm not sure if mixing up the size of the condo would change anything? I'm not sure how they are distributed across the towers. But hopefully it will work out for you.


----------



## cruisingtwins

chekhovgirl said:


> Who do you book your rental car through? Last time we got a decent rate through Enterprise, but I'm having a hard time finding something affordable for this April.



Have you heard of Turo? It's like air BnB but for cars.


----------



## pigletto

linzjane88 said:


> After us doing essentially the same thing over Christmas week I would feel somewhat confident in being able to make it happen. We had two 2 bedrooms booked... I'm not sure if mixing up the size of the condo would change anything? I'm not sure how they are distributed across the towers. But hopefully it will work out for you.


Thank you, that's good to hear. One of the two options (the 3 bedroom opening up or being placed in the same tower) should come through. I hope so, but plan to make the best of it either way.


----------



## Upatnoon

pigletto said:


> We invited my inlaws to join us on our trip and tried to upgrade to a 3 bedroom today. Unfortunately there was nothing available for our dates in a 3bdrm. We are on a waitlist for a cancellation with Vacation Strategy. We went ahead and booked them into a one bedroom. If I could be relatively assured that we would end up in the same building and same or near floor we would leave it this way to give everyone a bit more privacy. I am just hoping we don't have to tromp over to another building to see Nana and Papa. The folks at Vacation Strategy were helpful and seemed to think they would try to accommodate us at check in and she was willing to note our reservations.
> We will see what happens.


If you went with 1 and 2 bedroom presidential units, they would both be in tower 6. Of course, you would have to pay more.

You could also widen your net by looking for a 4 bedroom as well. The premium to move from 3 to 4 bedrooms may not be too bad.

The resort is compact, so if you have bad luck and are in different towers, it's not a hike.


----------



## ibob52

pigletto said:


> Thank you, that's good to hear. One of the two options (the 3 bedroom opening up or being placed in the same tower) should come through. I hope so, but plan to make the best of it either way.



*You might consider this as a backup plan ...

You may pay a fee to move to a different tower/building (the following day etc)*

*The fee is for housekeeping to clean the room you vacate.

The fee was $99.00 the last time I checked . .  Bell services are available.*


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Upatnoon said:


> Years ago they had instructions for leaving, but they haven't had them in years. Now you just leave, like a hotel.
> 
> Obviously the housekeepers would appreciate any break you can give them.



Thank you!


----------



## pigletto

ibob52 said:


> *You might consider this as a backup plan ...
> 
> You may pay a fee to move to a different tower/building (the following day etc)*
> 
> *The fee is for housekeeping to clean the room you vacate.
> 
> The fee was $99.00 the last time I checked . .  Bell services are available.*


Interesting! Might be worth exploring. Thank you!


----------



## chekhovgirl

pigletto said:


> Usually I use the transportation forum to get codes and tips on the best rates for the month we are going. There is usually a dedicated thread for each month where everyone shares the rates and coupons they are finding.
> I didn't book the decent rate I saw the other day (it was through my Visa rewards site) and it's gone back up. We have four months though so it should come back down at some point.



Thanks! I found some good codes for Alamo.


----------



## chekhovgirl

cruisingtwins said:


> Have you heard of Turo? It's like air BnB but for cars.



No, we have something similar where I live but never thought of using it in lieu of a car rental. Looks like we found a good car rental rate that's better than Turo, but thanks!


----------



## Meldev

I admit I haven't read through this entire thread - just looking to see if anyone has booked via VBRO and what their experience was like?

Also, where would you request to be if your kids love fun pools (water slides/lazy river, etc), but also like convenience to parking....

TIA!


----------



## mom2nicky

I was curious. I have rented a 2 bedroom presidential for a week in March. I know the condo will be in building 6 but I was wondering if the presidential are only on the higher floors, or do I need to request a high floor.

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

mom2nicky said:


> I was curious. I have rented a 2 bedroom presidential for a week in March. I know the condo will be in building 6 but I was wondering if the presidential are only on the higher floors, or do I need to request a high floor.
> 
> Thanks!


I think the presidential floors start around the 7th. I have been in a non-presidential on the 6th floor, so they are higher than that.


----------



## Flyersrock

First timer at Bonnet Creek,  tried to read thru as much as I could for info. It's a little overwhelming. We booked a 4 bedroom presidential suite I was told we would be in tower 2 rep on the phone couldn't really tell me too muchoutside of that, but if anyone knows anything about the views do all the 4bdrm have a pool view?  She said we can try back and ask for a specific tower or accommodation a few weeks prior they may be able to change it up. Any suggestions?Would like view of the fireworks for the kids! Thank you in advance


----------



## KristinU

Since we didn't rally do too much cooking on our first trip I didn't pay too much attention to the cooking utensils available, and I really should have for future reference since it was clear that we'd be returning!

Anyone have a list of what's in the drawers?  And how about grilling implements?  We saw some folks grilling on those great-looking grills and definitely plan to do a couple of meals like that on our next trip.  Should we plan to pack along a spatula and tongs, or are they provided?  If you use the grills and sit at the picnic tables, do you bring along your own paper plates?  Or are a few provided?  And DH and I can bring down an adult beverage to have while grilling and eating, correct?


----------



## chekhovgirl

KristinU said:


> Since we didn't rally do too much cooking on our first trip I didn't pay too much attention to the cooking utensils available, and I really should have for future reference since it was clear that we'd be returning!
> 
> Anyone have a list of what's in the drawers?  And how about grilling implements?  We saw some folks grilling on those great-looking grills and definitely plan to do a couple of meals like that on our next trip.  Should we plan to pack along a spatula and tongs, or are they provided?  If you use the grills and sit at the picnic tables, do you bring along your own paper plates?  Or are a few provided?  And DH and I can bring down an adult beverage to have while grilling and eating, correct?



They supply all basic kitchen utensils, but nothing for grilling. We have gotten by using the plastic spatula and forks, depending on what we were cooking, but it's not ideal. Yes, bring your own paper plates and any other disposable things like that. If you're planning on grilling a lot, you might want to bring a few Tupperware type containers to carry food down in. They supply glass bowls with tops, but plastic would be much easier/won't break on the concrete! Not sure about the alcohol.


----------



## pigletto

If you grill at the resort do you bring everything down for your meal and eat at a picnic area, or carry what you grilled back up? I've always wondered about that. Seems like if you were on a higher floor it would be a pain to bring everything down for a whole meal, but it also might be odd to bring your sizzling steaks back into the elevator. I suppose whatever works right? I am pretty sure we will make use of the grills once or twice.


----------



## FirstDown

Sorry if already asked a million times, but all rooms have a balcony right?


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> Since we didn't rally do too much cooking on our first trip I didn't pay too much attention to the cooking utensils available, and I really should have for future reference since it was clear that we'd be returning!
> 
> Anyone have a list of what's in the drawers?  And how about grilling implements?  We saw some folks grilling on those great-looking grills and definitely plan to do a couple of meals like that on our next trip.  Should we plan to pack along a spatula and tongs, or are they provided?  If you use the grills and sit at the picnic tables, do you bring along your own paper plates?  Or are a few provided?  And DH and I can bring down an adult beverage to have while grilling and eating, correct?


I've seen people checking out grilling supplies, like tongs, from the activities desk.


----------



## Upatnoon

pigletto said:


> If you grill at the resort do you bring everything down for your meal and eat at a picnic area, or carry what you grilled back up? I've always wondered about that. Seems like if you were on a higher floor it would be a pain to bring everything down for a whole meal, but it also might be odd to bring your sizzling steaks back into the elevator. I suppose whatever works right? I am pretty sure we will make use of the grills once or twice.


I've had many elevator rides with people bringing back platters of sizzling goodness. Ah, the smells!


----------



## Upatnoon

FirstDown said:


> Sorry if already asked a million times, but all rooms have a balcony right?


Some rooms on 1st floor have a small patio.


----------



## FirstDown

Thanks so much!


----------



## chekhovgirl

pigletto said:


> If you grill at the resort do you bring everything down for your meal and eat at a picnic area, or carry what you grilled back up? I've always wondered about that. Seems like if you were on a higher floor it would be a pain to bring everything down for a whole meal, but it also might be odd to bring your sizzling steaks back into the elevator. I suppose whatever works right? I am pretty sure we will make use of the grills once or twice.



We usually bring everything down and eat at the tables. Being from New England, we want to get outside and eat! I also feel like it is easier to carry things down that are not cooked than carry things up that are cooked. Last time we grilled at the new grills that were near the playground, that was great for the kids.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Upatnoon said:


> I've seen people checking out grilling supplies, like tongs, from the activities desk.



Good to know!


----------



## KristinU

Awesome, thanks for all of the grilling info!


----------



## MeyersDVM

We just got a two night stay at WBC from Hotwire 2/26-2/28.  It is advertised as a one bedroom condo.  What is the likelihood that we will get a 1BR vs 2BR?  The 1BR would be fine, just wondering....


----------



## momof2gr8kids

If you have room, I would pack tongs or something for bbq'ing.  Depending on where you are located, it could be a pain going back and forth to activities desk to check out bbq stuff.


----------



## KristinU

momof2gr8kids said:


> If you have room, I would pack tongs or something for bbq'ing.  Depending on where you are located, it could be a pain going back and forth to activities desk to check out bbq stuff.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing!  I might even pick up an inexpensive set and leave it in the Pay-it-Forward bin.


----------



## KristinU

MeyersDVM said:


> We just got a two night stay at WBC from Hotwire 2/26-2/28.  It is advertised as a one bedroom condo.  What is the likelihood that we will get a 1BR vs 2BR?  The 1BR would be fine, just wondering....



I'm guessing it will be a 1 bedroom.


----------



## pmdeve

We would love to stay at Bonnet Creek on our next trip but my daughter has a service dog.  Will they allow us to bring her service dog?


----------



## jaz0308

Ok complete newbie here!  Just booked a 3 night in 1 bdr. stay directly through wyndham for 3/21-3/24.  After reading through this site i sent an email to vacation upgrades to see if they have a better price for me.  Makes me nervous as i have never used a service like that before. Never stayed at "timeshare" before even as a regular rental.  I see that there will be no daily housekeeping service and I'm fine with that.  What else is important for me to know?  Also, we will be spending a good deal of time at the resort with 2 kids 5 and 8.   Any suggestions for room request?  Also not sure if we will have rental car.  does resort offer shuttle to sea world or legoland?  not doing Disney or Universal this trip!  Thanks for all advice!


----------



## TwoMisfits

pmdeve said:


> We would love to stay at Bonnet Creek on our next trip but my daughter has a service dog.  Will they allow us to bring her service dog?



Even if they allow you to bring it, they don't seem to be a dog-friendly chain (per a review website).  Even though I love the resort, I would probably pick a more dog-friendly resort chain to stay at (there are many and they will make it much easier to have the dog onsite).


----------



## missingdisneymore

pmdeve said:


> We would love to stay at Bonnet Creek on our next trip but my daughter has a service dog.  Will they allow us to bring her service dog?


If your daughter's dog is a registered service animal, they must allow the animal to be on property.  It is covered in the ADA.  It is illegal for them to deny it.


----------



## Chelley00

pigletto said:


> If you grill at the resort do you bring everything down for your meal and eat at a picnic area, or carry what you grilled back up? I've always wondered about that. Seems like if you were on a higher floor it would be a pain to bring everything down for a whole meal, but it also might be odd to bring your sizzling steaks back into the elevator. I suppose whatever works right? I am pretty sure we will make use of the grills once or twice.



I always pack a 31 Tote and we take everything down and eat at one of the picnic tables.  We meet a lot of interesting people that way


----------



## mom2nicky

Has anyone stayed in suite 1824? We were told it is a presidential reserve 2 bedroom suite. Does anyone know what floor this room would be on and if you have stayed in it before to let know about.


----------



## ibob52

mom2nicky said:


> Has anyone stayed in suite 1824? We were told it is a presidential reserve 2 bedroom suite. Does anyone know what floor this room would be on and if you have stayed in it before to let know about.



*Presidential 2 Bedroom Suites .. are in Building 6*

*IIRC .. the first two numbers indicate the floor level .. 1824 will be on the 18th floor.*

*As per the map .. 1824 will be on the 18th floor and does not face the lake.*

*




*


*
Buildings/Towers*

*
Building  1    Torre de la Tierra  7 floors   Even numbered units face the lake.*

*
Building  2   Torre del Vinto       9 floors    Even numbered units face the lake.*

*
Building  3    Torre del Mar        9 floors   Even numbered units face the lake.*

*
Building  4    Torre del Cielo       15 floors  Odd numbered units face the lake.*

*
Building  5    Torre de la Luna    15 floors    Odd numbered units face the lake.*

*
Building  6   Torre del Sol            19 floors     Odd numbered units face the lake.*


----------



## mom2nicky

Thanks!


----------



## kanw

ibob52 said:


> *Presidential 2 Bedroom Suites .. are in Building 6*
> 
> *IIRC .. the first two numbers indicate the floor level .. 1824 will be on the 18th floor.*
> 
> *As per the map .. 1824 will be on the 18th floor and does not face the lake.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buildings/Towers
> Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
> Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake
> Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
> Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
> Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15(?) floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
> Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.*



This is awesome, thanks!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

We usually stay at a Disney Resort so my teen boys can come and go as they please (we have been 15+ times so I don't worry about them getting lost). We are thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek, however, we would be giving up the buses to do so. Are the buses easy enough to navigate for a 17 and 15 year old? Is there anything I should be aware of? I know I would have to buy a bus pass for them but we need the room to spread out with these guys! Any thoughts would be appreciated!!


----------



## Tigerlily125

sorry if this has been asked a million times...having trouble finding the info through the search function.  can anyone tell me the hours for the pool restaurant by the pool at Tower 6.  And also how late do the pools stay open at Tower 6?  Staying at WBC for the second time in April but I can't remember  TIA


----------



## Tigerlily125

Are all 4 br presidential suites in tower 6?


----------



## kanw

danjoealexis3006 said:


> We usually stay at a Disney Resort so my teen boys can come and go as they please (we have been 15+ times so I don't worry about them getting lost). We are thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek, however, we would be giving up the buses to do so. Are the buses easy enough to navigate for a 17 and 15 year old? Is there anything I should be aware of? I know I would have to buy a bus pass for them but we need the room to spread out with these guys! Any thoughts would be appreciated!!


We are just staying for the first time next month but we plan to use uber if we ever need to split up.  Should be a viable option for you too and the kids can just download the app to their phone.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

We have a late flight on our departure day and I'm trying to plan our activities for that day. If we want to swim, is there a place to rinse off and change before heading to the airport?


----------



## Spanky

4 bedroom presidentials are located on the upper floors of all 6 buildings.

Folks that arrive early and have to wait for their condo or stay late after check out can use the main pool. There are bathrooms to use for changing before going to the airport.


----------



## lizzygreen

We have a late flight on our departure day and I'm trying to plan our activities for that day. If we want to swim, is there a place to rinse off and change before heading to the airport?

Yes, there are showers and changing rooms by the pool at the main building. They are in with the restrooms by the pool. Entrance is at the end near the kid's splash pad.


----------



## brios86

How long does it take you to get to the resort? We arrive at 1:30pm at MCO. We will have checked luggage we have to get and a rental car to pick up.


----------



## cammie810

we just came back from a stay at WBC and used Uber for the first time.  We were commenting after that it makes no sense to pay $6 per person to take the shuttles from WBC when it cost approximately that to take Uber for the both of us.  Plus, they picked us up and dropped us off when we wanted!!


----------



## pigletto

cammie810 said:


> we just came back from a stay at WBC and used Uber for the first time.  We were commenting after that it makes no sense to pay $6 per person to take the shuttles from WBC when it cost approximately that to take Uber for the both of us.  Plus, they picked us up and dropped us off when we wanted!!


I'm wondering if it wouldn't be smarter for us to Uber than to pay for parking every day


----------



## DarthHannah

cammie810 said:


> we just came back from a stay at WBC and used Uber for the first time.  We were commenting after that it makes no sense to pay $6 per person to take the shuttles from WBC when it cost approximately that to take Uber for the both of us.  Plus, they picked us up and dropped us off when we wanted!!


how much did it cost?


----------



## Spanky

brios 86 - I would allow 1 hour from the time you land. You will have to wait for your luggage and if you are not a member of the company you are renting your car from there could be a long wait at the airport. Members of car rental companies can often just walk across the street and pick up their car with minimum time. Take the south exit for the Greenway turnpike [417 toll] - you will need to pay in 2 places - for the quickest way to WDW. Take the 536 exit off of 417 toward Epcot. You will pass under I 4 where there will be a right exit for Typhoon Lagoon - street name is Buena Vista Drive. It is a right exit off of 536 and you will come to a light. Make a left turn onto Buena Vista Drive.
The left exit[ for WBC]  is the next light after you get on Buena Vista so stay in the left lane. You will pass under 536 and then will see the light. On the right is a huge billboard advertising Disney Vacation club with a car and Goofy driving. It is a left protected turn but usually a very busy intersection so it may take 2 lights before you can turn. You are now on Chelonia Pkwy. WBC is a left turn off this road.


----------



## DisMom829

I've tried with several agencies & individuals to get a two bedroom for spring break Mar 12-19.  Finally gave up and booked onsite.  Should I keep trying?  Really wanted to try WBC.


----------



## Upatnoon

DisMom829 said:


> I've tried with several agencies & individuals to get a two bedroom for spring break Mar 12-19.  Finally gave up and booked onsite.  Should I keep trying?  Really wanted to try WBC.


I see one listing on redweek with your dates for $127 a night.

Reservations pop up all the time on ebay, tugbbs and redweek, as when reservations get canceled, the big renters swoop in to grab the dates.

I would just keep looking. If something comes up, you can cancel your onsite reservation. If not, you are still set.


----------



## Chelley00

DisMom829 said:


> I've tried with several agencies & individuals to get a two bedroom for spring break Mar 12-19.  Finally gave up and booked onsite.  Should I keep trying?  Really wanted to try WBC.



There are some on ebay for that week or at least similar to your dates.


----------



## DisMom829

Chelley00 said:


> There are some on ebay for that week or at least similar to your dates.



 Thanks, I'll look again.  I checked on Friday and didn't see anything.  We have to have those exact dates due to school being out.


----------



## Fabnsab

We just bought the week of March 6-13 on eBay. It'll be our first time staying at WBC. It looks beautiful!

We usually stay at silver lake because we know it well but wanted a change.


----------



## brandilee8299

pigletto said:


> I'm wondering if it wouldn't be smarter for us to Uber than to pay for parking every day


That's a great idea.  I wonder how much it is to use uber.  Wonder if they pick up at the airport and bring you to the resort?  We usually get a rental car, but the prices seem very high in April.


----------



## KristinU

brandilee8299 said:


> That's a great idea.  I wonder how much it is to use uber.  Wonder if they pick up at the airport and bring you to the resort?  We usually get a rental car, but the prices seem very high in April.



Uber X (the standard Uber), can't pick up at the airport because of access rights and stuff.  Uber Black now can, that's like a towncar service.  People do get around the Uber X from the airport thing by taking a shuttle off the airport grounds (like to a nearby hotel) and then requesting an Uber from there.  Seems like a lot of work to me, with questionable scruples (to me) using someone elses shuttle for free.  But, that's what I've learned by reading up on it.

We found a decent rental in April through Alamo.  Check the transportation board and look for a thread on rentals for April.  They have one for most months and post codes.

I do think we'll use Uber here and there, though, on property.  Not parking a car in some places just seems much easier (like DTD/DS).  If you have the Uber app on your phone you an estimate a fare between two places.  Remember that you'll need enough power on your phone to request an Uber ride back!  We ended up taking a cab from DTD/DS last fall.  It was going to be our first swing at using Uber, but it had been a long day and we were out of juice on our phones!  I have successfully used Uber here at home since then, and I was very happy.


----------



## Dis5150

brandilee8299 said:


> That's a great idea.  I wonder how much it is to use uber.  Wonder if they pick up at the airport and bring you to the resort?  We usually get a rental car, but the prices seem very high in April.



DD and I used Uber everyday while staying at Bonnet Creek. We just took it to Boardwalk and either walked to Epcot or HS, or took Disney bus to AK & MK. We always went to Boardwalk Bakery and refilled our refillable mugs and bought breakfast etc. It was $4-6 for each trip. It adds up if you go back to BC midday though. We could have rented a car cheaper but didn't want to  deal with driving and parking.  Well cheaper for us because we have annual passes for free parking. We spent the first night at All Star Sports so we used Magical Express on the way from the airport and I think it was $25 to Uber back to the airport.


----------



## JustAKid

Am I crazy in thinking that there was a post somewhere listing all the towers and what types of rooms they hold and also known rooms to have a fireworks view?


----------



## Upatnoon

JustAKid said:


> Am I crazy in thinking that there was a post somewhere listing all the towers and what types of rooms they hold and also known rooms to have a fireworks view?


All the towers have a mix of rooms. 1, and 3 bedroom presidentials are only in tower 6.

In all the towers there are rooms with the chance for a fireworks view, especially when they have them at Hollywood studios. Probably well over half the rooms in the resort will have such a view when there are fireworks at Hollywood studios.


----------



## KristinU

Ping pong, mini golf, pool cues and the like...they're free of charge, right? Or if there's a charge, can they be charged to the room?  Or cash?  Or debit/credit card? And can tweens/teens check them out on their own?  Or will we need to be with them to leave a license or something?  The only thing we checked out on our last trip were pool towels, so I'm not familiar with the rec stuff.    Just trying to think through what we will all need to carry around the resort, and what  kind of lanyards or the like that I'll want to get for everyone.


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> Ping pong, mini golf, pool cues and the like...they're free of charge, right? Or if there's a charge, can they be charged to the room?  Or cash?  Or debit/credit card? And can tweens/teens check them out on their own?  Or will we need to be with them to leave a license or something?  The only thing we checked out on our last trip were pool towels, so I'm not familiar with the rec stuff.    Just trying to think through what we will all need to carry around the resort, and what  kind of lanyards or the like that I'll want to get for everyone.



These are all free. You request the item and they write down your name and room number. You sign up usually for a window of time.

The pool towels are also signed out. They give you a slip of paper receipt. Just be sure to turn in all your towels at the end of your stay. You can swap your wet towels for fresh ones of course.

They do have a couple of activities that cost money -- for example ice cream sundaes and for crafts in the activities center. I have paid cash for those, so not sure how they handle people with no cash for those.


----------



## Chelley00

We charge to our room for crafts, food etc.  so much easier than carrying cash


----------



## KristinU

Upatnoon said:


> These are all free. You request the item and they write down your name and room number. You sign up usually for a window of time.
> 
> The pool towels are also signed out. They give you a slip of paper receipt. Just be sure to turn in all your towels at the end of your stay. You can swap your wet towels for fresh ones of course.
> 
> They do have a couple of activities that cost money -- for example ice cream sundaes and for crafts in the activities center. I have paid cash for those, so not sure how they handle people with no cash for those.





Chelley00 said:


> We charge to our room for crafts, food etc.  so much easier than carrying cash



Cool, thanks guys!!!  Are your tweens/teens able to do this themselves?  Or do you have to be there to do the checking out and back in of stuff?

And Chelley, charging to the room sounds easy!  Do you have to show ID or just give name and room #?


----------



## Chelley00

They will ask you room # and name and compare it to a print out list


----------



## bubbie11

Hello everyone, We stayed at BC in 2013 and loved it. Returning to Florida this year and would like to stay there again, but the gentleman we rented from is no longer renting out and I'm wondering who everyone uses? I'm sure there is a ton of information in this thread, and I will look, but I'm anxious so wanted to post  We paid $600 for 8 days in a 2 BDRM and I'm hoping to stay around the same price. TIA!


----------



## chekhovgirl

We use Vacation Strategy. Have gotten a quote for that much for a one bedroom, but not a two bedroom. Paying a little over $100 a night for a two bed this coming April. Others might know of a better deal. I have not worked up the nerve to purchase on ebay or anything like that!


----------



## FirstDown

bubbie11 said:


> Hello everyone, We stayed at BC in 2013 and loved it. Returning to Florida this year and would like to stay there again, but the gentleman we rented from is no longer renting out and I'm wondering who everyone uses? I'm sure there is a ton of information in this thread, and I will look, but I'm anxious so wanted to post  We paid $600 for 8 days in a 2 BDRM and I'm hoping to stay around the same price. TIA!



We are paying $100 a night for a 2 bedroom Easter week 2017. Booked through VRBO/Homeaway.


----------



## pigletto

chekhovgirl said:


> We use Vacation Strategy. Have gotten a quote for that much for a one bedroom, but not a two bedroom. Paying a little over $100 a night for a two bed this coming April. Others might know of a better deal. I have not worked up the nerve to purchase on ebay or anything like that!


We are using Vacation Strategy as well. Our rate for first week of May works out to about $116 a night for a two bedroom.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

We are using WinPointVIP and are paying $150 a night for 10 nights in a 3 bed presidential.


----------



## KristinU

April will be our second time using Vacation Upgrades.  We've been quite happy with their communication and service.  Their prices are listed right on their web site - I'm sure there are better deals to be found, but I'm a bit chicken to try eBay or other lesser known avenues with a decent chunk of money and my precious vacation time.


----------



## bubbie11

chekhovgirl said:


> We use Vacation Strategy. Have gotten a quote for that much for a one bedroom, but not a two bedroom. Paying a little over $100 a night for a two bed this coming April. Others might know of a better deal. I have not worked up the nerve to purchase on ebay or anything like that!





FirstDown said:


> We are paying $100 a night for a 2 bedroom Easter week 2017. Booked through VRBO/Homeaway.





pigletto said:


> We are using Vacation Strategy as well. Our rate for first week of May works out to about $116 a night for a two bedroom.





MommyinHonduras said:


> We are using WinPointVIP and are paying $150 a night for 10 nights in a 3 bed presidential.



Thank you! Going to look into these places


----------



## MrKnight

The Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria resorts across the street are also really nice and worth looking into, unlike the Wyndham their shuttle service to the parks is FREE.


----------



## Megsmachine

Can anyone explain the difference between a deluxe 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom presidential suite?  Thanks!


----------



## chekhovgirl

I've never stayed in a Presidential, but they are a little bigger, may have bigger balconies and are decorated in a more "luxurious" way as well as having stainless steel appliances, granite countertops, etc. They also have a full sized washer and dryer instead of the stackable ones found in the Deluxe. 

Here are the layouts: http://kirke.us/BonnetCreek-2brFloorplans.jpg

Here's a video tour of a presidential. Not sure if anything has changed decor-wise in the last three years:


----------



## chekhovgirl

Deluxe tour:


----------



## danielle a

kiltclan said:


> Ok, so I finally buckled and booked a 2-bedroom Suite at Bonnet Creek at a ridiculously low price for the first week of Feb. It'll be my first time staying there and I was just wondering if there's anything in particular I should know or if I should request to be put in any particular location? (I'm not picky, but I'd like a nice view for our anniversary trip lol) Or any tips y'all may have to get the most out of my first stay would be appreciated!



Hello! Can I ask who you booked through? Thank you!


----------



## Megsmachine

I'm about to book a 2 bedroom for a week in May for $716 through Vacation Strategy.   I also had a quote from 5 star vacations for the same week, 2 bedroom for $699 but they have not emailed me back.


----------



## Upatnoon

chekhovgirl said:


> I've never stayed in a Presidential, but they are a little bigger, may have bigger balconies and are decorated in a more "luxurious" way as well as having stainless steel appliances, granite countertops, etc. They also have a full sized washer and dryer instead of the stackable ones found in the Deluxe.
> 
> Here are the layouts: http://kirke.us/BonnetCreek-2brFloorplans.jpg
> 
> Here's a video tour of a presidential. Not sure if anything has changed decor-wise in the last three years:



They are also only in Tower 6, on the upper floors (starting around 7 I think) If you are wondering if it is "worth it" I would say they are nice, and I have stayed in them because I was able to get one for the dates I wanted, but I would not seek one out as the deluxe units are also very nice.


----------



## ibob52

Megsmachine said:


> I'm about to book a 2 bedroom for a week in May for $716 through Vacation Strategy.   I also had a quote from 5 star vacations for the same week, 2 bedroom for $699 but they have not emailed me back.



*I would choose Vacation Strategy . . because their cancellation policy is

the *Best* out of all the companies that *Provide Resort Vacation Rentals* 

I always feel better when Vacation Strategy handles my reservation

because of their *fair* cancellation policy.*

********************************************************************
We understand things come up unexpectedly and do not want our customers to risk any financial loss.
If you should need to cancel your reservation more than 20 days before your check in date, you will receive
a full refund. If you cancel within 20 days of your check in date you will receive a full credit towards a future vacation with us.


----------



## Fundytrail

ibob52 said:


> *I would choose Vacation Strategy . . because their cancellation policy
> 
> is the *Best* out of all the companies that *Provide Resort Vacation Rentals*
> 
> I always feel better when Vacation Strategy handles my reservation
> 
> because of their *fair* cancellation policy.*
> 
> ********************************************************************
> We understand things come up unexpectedly and do not want our customers to risk any financial loss.
> If you should need to cancel your reservation more than 20 days before your check in date, you will receive
> a full refund. If you cancel within 20 days of your check in date you will receive a full credit towards a future vacation with us.



X2

Plus they have been great to work with over the past 4 years, always quick to respond.


----------



## pigletto

Thanks so much for the 2 bedroom Deluxe tour chekovgirl! I have looked at so many pictures but that gave me a way better feel for the unit. I just loved the sounds of kids playing in the pool when the video went out on the balcony. It just sounded like vacation!


----------



## Megsmachine

I booked through Vacation Strategy!  I got an email back from 5 star vacations and their new quote was $945!!!  I had originally emailed both places before thanksgiving and got the quotes of $716 from VS and $699 from 5 Star. Unexpected things came up and we couldn't book until now.  VS honored their original quote and obviously 5 Star did not. Thanks all!


----------



## Megsmachine

Thanks chekovgirl for the videos!!  While no doubt that presidential has a nicer décor, I don't want to have to pay more for it.   The deluxe is really the same thing and is very nice as well.


----------



## chekhovgirl

pigletto said:


> Thanks so much for the 2 bedroom Deluxe tour chekovgirl! I have looked at so many pictures but that gave me a way better feel for the unit. I just loved the sounds of kids playing in the pool when the video went out on the balcony. It just sounded like vacation!


 
Yes! Can't wait to go back.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Megsmachine said:


> Thanks chekovgirl for the videos!!  While no doubt that presidential has a nicer décor, I don't want to have to pay more for it.   The deluxe is really the same thing and is very nice as well.



I agree. It's already so much more room than a hotel room. I don't feel like I need to pay more for the presidential. Honestly, I like the decor of the Deluxe more!


----------



## chicagoshannon

The one thing I like better in the presidential is the full size washer and dryer instead of the smaller stacked unit in the deluxe.  Even with that I'm not sure it's worth the extra cost.


----------



## Megsmachine

chicagoshannon said:


> The one thing I like better in the presidential is the full size washer and dryer instead of the smaller stacked unit in the deluxe.  Even with that I'm not sure it's worth the extra cost.



Yes, that would definitely be a plus! BUT I agree, not several hundred dollars more plus.


----------



## brios86

I need everyone to keep on saying the presidential suites are not worth the extra cost please! 

But really... I want to upgrade but those $350 could definitely be spent somewhere else.


----------



## Megsmachine

brios86 said:


> I need everyone to keep on saying the presidential suites are not worth the extra cost please!
> 
> But really... I want to upgrade but those $350 could definitely be spent somewhere else.



I've only stayed in a deluxe.  I would think the presidential would only be worth it (not for me, I'd rather save the money) if you were staying in your room a lot.  The décor is more over the top, a normal size washer and dryer, bigger sink in the second bathroom, and I think a larger tub in the master... those are the only real differences I can see.   When we were in the deluxe I used the washer a lot and it was perfectly fine, no complaints, and I have 5 boys and a husband.    It would not be worth $200 more let alone $350.


----------



## KristinU

The way I see Deluxe vs. Presidential is this: now that we've decided that we loooooooove Bonnet Creek, we will go with Deluxes until we really want to ramp it up for a special occasion to make it feel even more special and luxurious.


----------



## kiltclan

danielle a said:


> Hello! Can I ask who you booked through? Thank you!



Would you believe me if I said I found it on Priceline? I double and triple checked the address, name and everything. I even called the number Priceline gave in order to confirm that it was the right place 
I found it at $86 a night for the 2 bed.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Megsmachine said:


> I've only stayed in a deluxe.  I would think the presidential would only be worth it (not for me, I'd rather save the money) if you were staying in your room a lot.  The décor is more over the top, a normal size washer and dryer, bigger sink in the second bathroom, and I think a larger tub in the master... those are the only real differences I can see.   When we were in the deluxe I used the washer a lot and it was perfectly fine, no complaints, and I have 5 boys and a husband.    It would not be worth $200 more let alone $350.


The dryer did take two times to dry our clothes though.  It was just a slight inconvenience.

I also think that even though there is a little more square footage in a presidential there are less beds.  I don't think the couch in the living room folds out.

I'm hoping that we get a free upgrade in September to a Presidential (my parents own there and we are able to upgrade for free 45 days out if there is availability) just for the washer/dryer.


----------



## chekhovgirl

KristinU said:


> The way I see Deluxe vs. Presidential is this: now that we've decided that we loooooooove Bonnet Creek, we will go with Deluxes until we really want to ramp it up for a special occasion to make it feel even more special and luxurious.



Yes, I'm hoping that our extended family will go at some point and then we'll go 4 bed presidential!


----------



## Dis5150

I really wanted a 4 bdrm Presidential for our trip in September due to the dynamics of our group. Really wanted that 4th bdrm for my military son who is finally able to come on one of our trips and is getting the military 4 day tickets for us. He will sleep on the hide a bed but 4th bedroom would have been much nicer.


----------



## ibob52

kiltclan said:


> Would you believe me if I said I found it on Priceline? I double and triple checked the address, name and everything. I even called the number Priceline gave in order to confirm that it was the right place
> I found it at $86 a night for the 2 bed.


*
Was it a *name your own price* deal (NYOP)*

*Either way . .  you got a very good price.*


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I got a better price quote for the presidential with WinPointVIP than with vacation strategies for the deluxe.


----------



## FirstDown

I believe that's who I am using Easter week 2017... Michael Sullivan.????


----------



## MommyinHonduras

FirstDown said:


> I believe that's who I am using Easter week 2017... Michael Sullivan.????



Yes it is


----------



## kiltclan

ibob52 said:


> *Was it a *name your own price* deal (NYOP)*
> 
> *Either way . .  you got a very good price.*



Surprisingly it was the listed price. Now to be fair, I'm an obsessive bargain hunter and had been stalking it for about a week when it suddenly dropped to that price and I snatched it up.


----------



## Fundytrail

MommyinHonduras said:


> I got a better price quote for the presidential with WinPointVIP than with vacation strategies for the deluxe.



This is why you should always check around and get several quotes, as WinPointVIP was $400 higher than VS for 14 nights in a one bedroom deluxe for our dates, as you never know who is willing to give you the best rate for your selected dates and room type. You may also want to have a look at the cancellation policy as well if there is a possibility you may have to cancel.


----------



## brios86

Fundytrail said:


> This is why you should always check around and get several quotes, as WinPointVIP was $400 higher than VS for 14 nights in a one bedroom deluxe for our dates, as you never know who is willing to give you the best rate for your selected dates and room type. You may also want to have a look at the cancellation policy as well if there is a possibility you may have to cancel.


I contacted them and they are also higher than VS for me.


----------



## The Iron Giant

We have stayed at Bonnet Creek before but never booked through Farrell's - can someone tell me about the payment process.  I couldn't find much info on their website.

Do they require you to pay in full up front or is there a deposit with the full amount due at later date?  Also, do they have a refund or cancellation policy?  

Thanks, guys


----------



## ibob52

The Iron Giant said:


> We have stayed at Bonnet Creek before but never booked through Farrell's - can someone tell me about the payment process.  I couldn't find much info on their website.
> Do they require you to pay in full up front or is there a deposit with the full amount due at later date?  Also, do they have a refund or cancellation policy? Thanks, guys



*I booked through FARRELLS . . last year.

I paid 100% up front . . Payment was through *PayPal**

*Prior to booking: * I emailed  FARRELLS . . to get their Cancellation policy **

ETA
*You may make changes in your Reservation until the Confirmation is placed in your name, which is around 15-30 days prior to Travel.*

* To move your stay for credit toward another vacation a $119 transfer fee is applied. 

Cancellations will receive a refund within 30 days of request minus a $159 restocking fee. 

Any reservations not used will result in a 100% forfeiture. We will do our best to Service your needs.*


----------



## mich1073

Stayed on NYE for 2 nights, has fireworks view so it was pretty amazing as I could see Epcot and MK as well as all of Orlandos and then Marriott World Center had a nice display also. Fell in love with it, the location and everything. Plan on using it again a few times before our passes expire in 10 months, not sure if we will renew for a year or so. I want to explore more of crazy Florida instead of so many Disney trips for a year. But once the new HWS I know we will get them again.


----------



## KaptainK

mich1073 said:


> Stayed on NYE for 2 nights, has fireworks view so it was pretty amazing as I could see Epcot and MK as well as all of Orlandos and then Marriott World Center had a nice display also. Fell in love with it, the location and everything. Plan on using it again a few times before our passes expire in 10 months, not sure if we will renew for a year or so. I want to explore more of crazy Florida instead of so many Disney trips for a year. But once the new HWS I know we will get them again.


Do you mind if I ask how much you paid for 2 nights and who you booked through? Most places wont do a 2 night booking, but I got one on ebay for $200/night for a 2 bedroom. It's a higher rate that we usually pay per night there, but I guess there's a $99 reservation fee the booker has to pay regardless of the length of booking.


----------



## mich1073

450 of eBay for both nights from junketsnjunk.  He was really good to work with and for NYE it's was a lot cheaper than everywhere else. I live west of Tampa, so I doubt I will ever do a full week anywhere. Normally just a couple of days here and there.


----------



## mich1073

Yes they have to pay the 99 name switch fee or whatever and some have to have around 100 for housekeeping as well.


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

Has anyone else noticed a significant increase in prices? I paid $730 for a week at BC last Nov and this year I got a quote for a week in Oct and the prices were $2583 from 5 Star Resorts Plus and $1400 from Vacation Strategy. My eyes almost popped out of my head, why so high??


----------



## Tink415

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> Has anyone else noticed a significant increase in prices? I paid $730 for a week at BC last Nov and this year I got a quote for a week in Oct and the prices were $2583 from 5 Star Resorts Plus and $1400 from Vacation Strategy. My eyes almost popped out of my head, why so high??


The $2583 is really high. Are both quotes for the same type of room? I've stayed April July and December and I know July was a higher priced season than April. Not an owner so I don't have access to the seasons for BC.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> Has anyone else noticed a significant increase in prices? I paid $730 for a week at BC last Nov and this year I got a quote for a week in Oct and the prices were $2583 from 5 Star Resorts Plus and $1400 from Vacation Strategy. My eyes almost popped out of my head, why so high??



On Vacation Strategy's VRBO listings it shows Oct 4-24 as high season, then value from Oct. 25-Nov. 17.  Are you going in that high season time?  But Yikes on the 5 Star Resorts quote, if it's the same room.


----------



## NJR

We are staying in a 3 bedroom presidential next month (rented through VRBO), which I understand will be in tower 6.  Is the check-in desk at tower 6 only for owners, or is anyone staying in tower 6 able to check in there?  It would be nice to avoid the main check-in area, which I'm guessing will be very busy on our arrival day.


----------



## JustAKid

I booked through Vacation Strategy for 7 nights the last week of April for $716.  After looking around this was only $0-26 cheaper than a couple of other places.  While I have seen cheaper prices they were usually for more off-seasons and I have to admit, after seeing how much our 4 night Disney Resort stay was, this price tag didn't seem so hefty.  Here's why I booked with VS:


Best cancellation policy
Ability to make payments, allowing me to secure my reservation earlier
Friendly, professional, helpful phone reps
User-friendly, straight forward website without much searching
Fair prices
When I called THREE WEEKS after getting my price quote they had held my reservation and honored their original price quote.
Easy process to book, make payments, etc.
I don't know if VS is best for everyone but I'd recommend them to a friend!


----------



## KaptainK

I know there are pools aplenty, but is there a playground at WBC? We're going at the end of the month and it will likely be too cold for my little ones to swim, but they love playgrounds!


----------



## KristinU

KaptainK said:


> I know there are pools aplenty, but is there a playground at WBC? We're going at the end of the month and it will likely be too cold for my little ones to swim, but they love playgrounds!



Yep, there sure is.  Between towers 1 and 2 (if I recall my building numbers correctly!) along the walkway around the water.


----------



## Spanky

NJR - the guard at the gate will tell you to go the building 6 to check in. It will be a left turn after the guard hut. Just keep following the road . It will be the last building. Be sure and get a card to open the parking garage gate. You can access the garage from inside the building - pretty ideal for afternoon showers plus your car is out of the sun. The garage is shared with the hotel guests. Hotel charges to use garage but it is free for timeshare guests.


----------



## NJR

Spanky - Thanks so much!


----------



## KristinU

Blech, I just learned that I'm going to have to do some work while at WBC in April 

SOOOO...what can you guys tell me about internet connection options?  Is there wifi in the buildings?  I think there is a business center there, right?  Is that wifi or ethernet?  I do have the option of checking out a hotspot to bring along if I don't have other options.


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> Blech, I just learned that I'm going to have to do some work while at WBC in April
> 
> SOOOO...what can you guys tell me about internet connection options?  Is there wifi in the buildings?  I think there is a business center there, right?  Is that wifi or ethernet?  I do have the option of checking out a hotspot to bring along if I don't have other options.


There is free wifi in your room and all over the resort. They do have a couple of rooms with computers -- I guess you could call it a business center -- that I've used to print documents. There is probably one in the Wyndham Grand as well.


----------



## KristinU

Upatnoon said:


> There is free wifi in your room and all over the resort. They do have a couple of rooms with computers -- I guess you could call it a business center -- that I've used to print documents. There is probably one in the Wyndham Grand as well.



Cool, thanks!  Well, still not cool that I have to work...but better than staying home


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

Those two quotes were for the exact same room type, not sure why there was such a high difference. With that being said, I went ahead and booked a Disney resort because it was going to end up costing the same amount of $$. At least at a Disney resort I don't have to rent a car and will get free transportation. I love Bonnet Creek, but if they are going to inflate their prices like that, then I will just stay at Disney.


----------



## Upatnoon

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> Those two quotes were for the exact same room type, not sure why there was such a high difference. With that being said, I went ahead and booked a Disney resort because it was going to end up costing the same amount of $$. At least at a Disney resort I don't have to rent a car and will get free transportation. I love Bonnet Creek, but if they are going to inflate their prices like that, then I will just stay at Disney.


You booked a 2 bedroom suite at a Disney resort for the same price as what you found for Bonnet Creek? Where did you find that?


----------



## lindsmom

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> Has anyone else noticed a significant increase in prices? I paid $730 for a week at BC last Nov and this year I got a quote for a week in Oct and the prices were $2583 from 5 Star Resorts Plus and $1400 from Vacation Strategy. My eyes almost popped out of my head, why so high??


Hi - I'm just curious which week in October, and what kind of room were you booking?  The reason I'm asking is because through vacation upgrades (where we are booking), the prices for the first half of the month were $1470 (before 10/20) but after that it drops to $910 - value season, which would include November that you are comparing to.  That's for a 2 bedroom deluxe.  So my suggestion is perhaps you have moved from a value week to a high week?


----------



## MyGirlLovesTink

No, it wasn't a 2 bedroom, just a standard room, but the final price is still the same plus I get all the perks of staying at a Disney resort.

It is the earlier part of Oct. so maybe that is the reason although why do they consider that high season? I thought Sept through mid-Nov was usually considered value.


----------



## Tink415

MyGirlLovesTink said:


> No, it wasn't a 2 bedroom, just a standard room, but the final price is still the same plus I get all the perks of staying at a Disney resort.
> 
> It is the earlier part of Oct. so maybe that is the reason although why do they consider that high season? I thought Sept through mid-Nov was usually considered value.


Wyndham has different seasons than Disney, but October & November aren't value season at Disney either anymore. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## smd8z

We are staying at the Grand (hotel) not the timeshare. As far as I understand, we are allowed to use all the pools on the property. Does anyone know where the different pools and lazy river are located? Near the hotel?


----------



## mar21

I believe that the lazy rivers are located in front of the Main Building and Tower 5.


----------



## smd8z

Thank you ! Is the main building the hotel? Not sure where it is located among all the buildings


----------



## ibob52

smd8z said:


> Thank you ! Is the main building the hotel? Not sure where it is located among all the buildings


----------



## smd8z

Thank you! Love this map! It really helps a lot. I didn't even realize there were two lazy rivers!


----------



## njmousefest

I am planning a trip and was just on a list of character meets on Kenny the pirate.  Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## brandilee8299

I need some help... We are booked in a presidential one bedroom 4/6-4/12. At that point we were supposed to be checking in to the Hilton BC as my husband has a work conference. We learned last week that his company only booked us one night, 4/13 and there isn't any sort of availability there for the 12th and 14th. Figured we just do WBC for the whole stay then 4/6-4/15, but there is nothing available. I've checked with Ken Price, Farrel's and Vacation Strategy. I'm really stuck and don't know what to do. I can wait it out and see if something opens up, but Ken said it seems unlikely. We love WBC and have stayed several times. Any suggestions?

ETA: scowered eBay all morning and found something for our dates from WinPointVIP. Has anyone ever rented with Michael through there?  We've always rented with Ken Price and get a little worried thinking about using someone else.


----------



## mich1073

With ebay you have buyers protection and as long as he has good feedback, I would. Also look into the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek for dates you needed. I have stayed there before and its nice, not condos but a nice hotel room.


----------



## ibob52

brandilee8299 said:


> Has anyone ever rented with Michael through there? We've always rented with Ken Price and get a little worried thinking about using someone else.



*The question regarding Michael Sullivan has been asked a few times on this very thread.

To confirm my memory  ... I  did a [search] of this thread [Michael Sullivan] and there are several posts.*

*I would book thru Michael Sullivan / WinPointVIP ... based on the positive reviews posted on DISboards.
*


----------



## Upatnoon

brandilee8299 said:


> I need some help... We are booked in a presidential one bedroom 4/6-4/12. At that point we were supposed to be checking in to the Hilton BC as my husband has a work conference. We learned last week that his company only booked us one night, 4/13 and there isn't any sort of availability there for the 12th and 14th. Figured we just do WBC for the whole stay then 4/6-4/15, but there is nothing available. I've checked with Ken Price, Farrel's and Vacation Strategy. I'm really stuck and don't know what to do. I can wait it out and see if something opens up, but Ken said it seems unlikely. We love WBC and have stayed several times. Any suggestions?
> 
> ETA: scowered eBay all morning and found something for our dates from WinPointVIP. Has anyone ever rented with Michael through there?  We've always rented with Ken Price and get a little worried thinking about using someone else.


On ebay you can check the feedback of the seller, see how long the seller has been renting and see what units the seller has rented. A wealth of information to help you choose.


----------



## FirstDown

ibob52 said:


> *The question regarding Michael Sullivan has been asked a few times on this very thread.
> 
> To confirm my memory  ... I  did a [search] of this thread [Michael Sullivan] and there are several posts.*
> 
> *I would book thru Michael Sullivan / WinPointVIP ... based on the positive reviews posted on DISboards.*


Yes, my reservation is through Michael Sullivan.  Made it later in 2015 for Easter 2017.  He was fine with it, and I paid upfront.  Not sure if everyone does or if because I was so far out.  Super nice, and replies quickly.  2 bed, 2 bath was $899.. The $99 was some fee.  Not sure if I get that back.

Anyone know?  I'm there 8 nights.  Also, can I move housekeeping to a different night so it's not day 7?


----------



## brehede1

I would be grateful for some advise from the experts on Bonnet Creek.  I want to stay at a 2 bed room unit at Bonnet Creek in August 2016 but the prices seem to be quite high.  Does anyone have a feel for how full it is likely to be in the 2nd and 3rd weeks of August - is it usually full at 60 days before or are discounts likely to be available at that point?
Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

brehede1 said:


> I would be grateful for some advise from the experts on Bonnet Creek.  I want to stay at a 2 bed room unit at Bonnet Creek in August 2016 but the prices seem to be quite high.  Does anyone have a feel for how full it is likely to be in the 2nd and 3rd weeks of August - is it usually full at 60 days before or are discounts likely to be available at that point?
> Thanks!



Keep checking and also check options on VRBO. I was looking for a specific week during the height of spring break frenzy and found the price I wanted by just emailing tons of folks asking their rate. Given, I haven't checked in yet, but so far so good with Shelby Resorts.

The prices seem to be pretty high when you're far out from your dates - I know six months isn't a long way out in the Disney planning world but it is a long way out from my experience booking at WBC. Mid to late August should be slower since schools are resuming.


----------



## KristinU

brehede1 said:


> I would be grateful for some advise from the experts on Bonnet Creek.  I want to stay at a 2 bed room unit at Bonnet Creek in August 2016 but the prices seem to be quite high.  Does anyone have a feel for how full it is likely to be in the 2nd and 3rd weeks of August - is it usually full at 60 days before or are discounts likely to be available at that point?
> Thanks!



We're using Vacation Up[grades for the second time this coming April, so I checked their pricing here.  They look to be about $200 a night during late August, which isn't crazy cheap, but for a two bedroom condo practically on Disney property I think it is a pretty great price.


----------



## brehede1

Thanks for the replies!  I guess it is just an expensive time of year....


----------



## FirstDown

brehede1 said:


> Thanks for the replies!  I guess it is just an expensive time of year....


August?  I don't think it is.  My Easter week for next year is 100 a night.


----------



## veggirl

njmousefest said:


> I am planning a trip and was just on a list of character meets on Kenny the pirate.  Has anyone noticed this?
> 
> View attachment 153041



@njmousefest I saw this from Happyinwonerland earlier in this thread.  It's at the Lake Buena Vista Wyndham right next door to BC



Happyinwonerland said:


> I called Wyndham lake buena vista. They do have character meal Tuesday, Thursday,  and Saturday mornings with Mickey Goofy and Pluto. $24.95 adults/ $12.95 ages 4-11. For those prices it doesn't seem worth it. Might as well do a real disney breakfast.


----------



## veggirl

Anyone know about thing about trying to put in a request for the Main Building?  When we called to put a preference in they said we could only reserve in a tower.  We have a reservation for two, 2 bedroom suites.


----------



## Spanky

Lake Buena Vista Wyndham is a hotel located with the hotels at Disney Sorings - formerly downtown Disney. It is not by Bonnet Creek. The Wyndham hotel at Bonnet Creek is called the Wyndham Grand at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## coreynyc

Booked a last minute stay, checking in this Saturday, for a few days in a 2 BR deluxe. We are not going to any Disney parks. Just Legoland, Disney Springs, a Spring training game at WWOS, and relaxing. We have a 3 yr old son.

I usually have little patience for people who ask questions rather than read a thread or search but, due to time constraints, I'm going to be one of THOSE people.

Was wondering what building(s) I should request in terms of convenience (to pools, parking, other important facilities), updated rooms, resort view (pools & greenery vs parking lot) and/or possibility of seeing some fireworks.

Also, I know check in is at 4 but, do they ever let people check in earlier (based on availability)? Or at the very least, use the pool before 4?
TIA!


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

I've just begun to look at Bonnet Creek for the first time, and I see a lot of people mention the 60 day mark. What is the significance? Does more inventory become available and prices become cheaper at that point? I'm looking at late June and the prices seem to be around $240/night, which doesn't seem to be as great of a deal as others are mentioning. I'm wondering if I should wait until I get closer.


----------



## serenitynow

Are there kids life jackets available at the pools? We have a toddler one, but it's huge to pack


----------



## missingdisneymore

Does anyone have the March-May activities guide, or access to it?  I can't seem to find it online.  TIA!


----------



## chicagoshannon

serenitynow said:


> Are there kids life jackets available at the pools? We have a toddler one, but it's huge to pack


no, not that I remember.  They might have floaties to buy though if you want to go that route.


----------



## shandysugar

Thanks for these threads!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

missingdisneymore said:


> Does anyone have the March-May activities guide, or access to it?  I can't seem to find it online.  TIA!



https://www.myclubwyndham.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf


----------



## missingdisneymore

DisneyCowgirl said:


> https://www.myclubwyndham.com/ffrweb/pdfs/BonnetCreek_AG.pdf


Thanks, I have this one, it's for 2015.  I'm looking for 2016 to see if they've changed anything since last spring break.  Appreciate the effort and response!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

missingdisneymore said:


> Thanks, I have this one, it's for 2015.  I'm looking for 2016 to see if they've changed anything since last spring break.  Appreciate the effort and response!


I think there might be a typo in the brochure. That same link had the Feb one in it until just recently.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Nope, I have that same PDF saved as a file, and the actual hard copy brochure we were given by the resort. That is the same one.  I also have the one for June-Aug 2015, Sep-Nov, etc and they were a bit different.  Guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## KristinU

Hey everyone, what is the earliest you've checked in and had a room ready?  What is the likelihood that we'll get lucky around 10 am on a Friday???  

And they'll check us out pool towels before a room assignment, right?  I'm anticipating some pool time while we wait.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Last year I checked in at 7:30 am on a Friday, and they had a room ready.  It overlooked the parking lot, and I could've waited for a better location, but we were headed to a park, and I wanted to be able to come back to the room early in the afternoon.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

What are the chances on a Monday, I just booked a day use hotel since we redeye and arrive at 8am (6am our time!)  Can I call the day before or when we land?


----------



## Portugal1000

brehede1 said:


> I would be grateful for some advise from the experts on Bonnet Creek.  I want to stay at a 2 bed room unit at Bonnet Creek in August 2016 but the prices seem to be quite high.  Does anyone have a feel for how full it is likely to be in the 2nd and 3rd weeks of August - is it usually full at 60 days before or are discounts likely to be available at that point?
> Thanks!


We stay in August for three weeks every year and it never feels full but I thinks that's because everyone is at the parks. I don't take a chance and book as soon as I have my flights and because my stay is for so long and I don't want to have to check out and stay somewhere else then check back in. I always book with Vacation Upgrades who are fantastic.


----------



## Portugal1000

veggirl said:


> Anyone know about thing about trying to put in a request for the Main Building?  When we called to put a preference in they said we could only reserve in a tower.  We have a reservation for two, 2 bedroom suites.


We use to request main building and stayed in it three times but now request tower 4 and are always lucky. Both buildings are great.


----------



## brehede1

Portugal1000 said:


> We stay in August for three weeks every year and it never feels full but I thinks that's because everyone is at the parks. I don't take a chance and book as soon as I have my flights and because my stay is for so long and I don't want to have to check out and stay somewhere else then check back in. I always book with Vacation Upgrades who are fantastic.


Thanks - I have now booked for 2 weeks from August 6th!  We will stay 4 nights in a DVC studio, 1 night at Universal (to get the "fast pass") and then 14 nights in Bonnet Creek.  I was worried that it would be too crowded so glad to hear that you haven't found it too bad!


----------



## Portugal1000

brehede1 said:


> Thanks - I have now booked for 2 weeks from August 6th!  We will stay 4 nights in a DVC studio, 1 night at Universal (to get the "fast pass") and then 14 nights in Bonnet Creek.  I was worried that it would be too crowded so glad to hear that you haven't found it too bad!



That's great. We arrive on 7th for 22 nights. We plan one night in the middle at Portifino Bay at Universal to get fast passes but don't check out of BC. My husband always comes back and my son and I stay at Universal then husband meets us next day again at midday. he cant handle two early mornings!! When I compare the pools at BC to SSR, they are empty. I love SSR but it was always very busy in August.


----------



## Fabnsab

I am at bonnet creek now. Here is the current activity guide


----------



## Fabnsab

Part 2


----------



## missingdisneymore

Thank you @Fabnsab!  Much appreciated!


----------



## brandilee8299

What is the latest on how to do a room request?  Can you call the hotel directly with a request or can you still just only do it at check in?  How long before checking in should I call, if so.


----------



## Fabnsab

I called in advance to try and they told me at check in only. We checked in at 6pm yesterday and asked for a high floor and a water view. We got the high floor but he said there were no water views.


----------



## Portugal1000

Fabnsab said:


> I called in advance to try and they told me at check in only. We checked in at 6pm yesterday and asked for a high floor and a water view. We got the high floor but he said there were no water views.



Hope you have a great time at Bonnet Creek. Cant wait to go back.


----------



## kidneymomma

If we decide to go back to Disney wee are thinking about Bonnet Creek; we did in property so I have an MDE account and Magic bands.  Can you link new tickets to old magic bands on MDE or does that have to be done in the park? I liked the ease of the MB vs. the card tickets.  Less likey to loose them.  Just wondering what I'd need to do to accomplish this,


----------



## trvlgirlmq

I have not read all 76 pages (I tried, I really did).  If I am interested in staying at BC beginning late May 2017 (week of Memorial Day) for 10 nights when is the best time to begin getting quotes from the various companies listed on the 1st page?  We are also looking at Windsor Hills but if it doesn't cost too much more then the extra pools and being closer to the parks would be better for our plans.  Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Chelley00

kidneymomma said:


> If we decide to go back to Disney wee are thinking about Bonnet Creek; we did in property so I have an MDE account and Magic bands.  Can you link new tickets to old magic bands on MDE or does that have to be done in the park? I liked the ease of the MB vs. the card tickets.  Less likey to loose them.  Just wondering what I'd need to do to accomplish this,



You can do it in MDE.  We did it last trip.


----------



## ktate82

We just booked our first BC stay for this Sept/Oct through RCI in a 2 br deluxe.  We are excited as I have been wanting to stay here for awhile.  So what I understand is you can't make any room requests till check in?  Do they not do room assignments?  Is it better to get there early or mid afternoon?  We have a one night stay at BLT the night before and then plan to go to MK at open, but DH and I could prob get up really early and go over to BC to check in if that would be better.


----------



## pigletto

For those of you that have booked with Vacation Strategy, when is final payment typically due?
We are under 60 days now (51!) but haven't received an invoice for final payment. My inlaws are very generously paying for the room for everyone going and I would like them to be able to pay soon while our dollar is doing a little better that it has been.


----------



## brios86

pigletto said:


> For those of you that have booked with Vacation Strategy, when is final payment typically due?
> We are under 60 days now (51!) but haven't received an invoice for final payment. My inlaws are very generously paying for the room for everyone going and I would like them to be able to pay soon while our dollar is doing a little better that it has been.


We haven't gotten one either. I emailed them asking about and they replied within minutes. 

"You may make your final payment online through the emails we send you towards the end of March or you can call and make a payment over the phone."

We are also about 60 days out


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> For those of you that have booked with Vacation Strategy, when is final payment typically due?
> We are under 60 days now (51!) but haven't received an invoice for final payment. My inlaws are very generously paying for the room for everyone going and I would like them to be able to pay soon while our dollar is doing a little better that it has been.



I don't remember.  However if you know approx. how much is left owing, they can pay it before an invoice comes, while the dollar is not too bad then square up on any smaller amount left owing when you get the invoice.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you for the replies. I will talk to my inlaws and suggest they call in soon.


----------



## Fundytrail

pigletto said:


> For those of you that have booked with Vacation Strategy, when is final payment typically due?
> We are under 60 days now (51!) but haven't received an invoice for final payment. My inlaws are very generously paying for the room for everyone going and I would like them to be able to pay soon while our dollar is doing a little better that it has been.



Just got ours a while back at 41 days out, it varied over the years from 60 days to 35 days.


----------



## kym888

Hello!! Looking for some info. We haven't been to Bonnet Creek in a few years. Anyone have an updated shuttle schedule?  We are going in May for the weekend and are looking into using the shuttle. Is it still 8 dollars a person?


----------



## disneyholic family

i want to two 2 bedroom units for us (for 3 weeks).
the 2 bedroom deluxe units are cheaper than the 2 bedroom presidential units.

Has anyone stayed in both the deluxe and the presidential and can compare them for me?
thanks!


----------



## disneyholic family

chekhovgirl said:


> I've never stayed in a Presidential, but they are a little bigger, may have bigger balconies and are decorated in a more "luxurious" way as well as having stainless steel appliances, granite countertops, etc. They also have a full sized washer and dryer instead of the stackable ones found in the Deluxe.
> 
> Here are the layouts: http://kirke.us/BonnetCreek-2brFloorplans.jpg
> 
> Here's a video tour of a presidential. Not sure if anything has changed decor-wise in the last three years:




thanks for posting the video tours...i'm still not sure what to do!


----------



## Upatnoon

disneyholic family said:


> i want to two 2 bedroom units for us (for 3 weeks).
> the 2 bedroom deluxe units are cheaper than the 2 bedroom presidential units.
> 
> Has anyone stayed in both the deluxe and the presidential and can compare them for me?
> thanks!


I've stayed in both and would not pay extra just for presidential. They are nice, but the deluxe rooms are also nice.  Now if you are planning to do a lot of laundry it is nice to have the full-size washer and drier instead of the stacked unit.

I've stayed in presidentials because they were available on the dates I was looking for on ebay and the price was right. Having stayed in both I would never "seek out" a presidential. If it falls in my lap, fine.


----------



## disneyholic family

Upatnoon said:


> I've stayed in both and would not pay extra just for presidential. They are nice, but the deluxe rooms are also nice.  Now if you are planning to do a lot of laundry it is nice to have the full-size washer and drier instead of the stacked unit.
> 
> I've stayed in presidentials because they were available on the dates I was looking for on ebay and the price was right. Having stayed in both I would never "seek out" a presidential. If it falls in my lap, fine.




thanks for the response!
yeah, i would love to have the full size washer/dryer - especially for 3 weeks, but on its own, i don't think it's enough.
i wonder if they ever upgrade people at check in


----------



## MochaDrinker

I have a quick question- how is the pizza at the resort and do any local places deliver pizza to it? Thanks


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I will be going in May; I booked through RCI Timeshares.
I've been following the thread. I can?
1. Get a card for the parking deck?
2. Request a tower room?
3. In your opinion what is the best tower room and why?
4. How far out is best to put in a request?
I will be staying on Disney property Wednesday - Sunday, checking out Monday. We have Bonnet Creek Friday - Friday, though we will not officially move in until Monday. We plan to move the majority of our belongings from our room at WDW to BC on Saturday and spend the day there. Any tips?


----------



## Upatnoon

Mambo Junkie said:


> I will be going in May; I booked through RCI Timeshares.
> I've been following the thread. I can?
> 1. Get a card for the parking deck?
> 2. Request a tower room?
> 3. In your opinion what is the best tower room and why?
> 4. How far out is best to put in a request?
> I will be staying on Disney property Wednesday - Sunday, checking out Monday. We have Bonnet Creek Friday - Friday, though we will not officially move in until Monday. We plan to move the majority of our belongings from our room at WDW to BC on Saturday and spend the day there. Any tips?


1. You can park in the parking decks with your room key. You don't need a special card.
2. All the rooms are in towers. Some towers are taller than others of course.
3. I like tower 6 and prefer a lake view, but all the towers are fine and the resort is fairly compact and easy to get around in. Is there a certain amenity you want to be close to? Why do you want to make a request?
4. You can make a request when you check in. They don't allow early requests as no doubt they were deluged with people requesting a "fireworks view on a high floor." Unlike most hotels where you pay extra for a view, at Bonnet Creek is luck of the draw.
5. I would cancel those extra days the BC and just move to Bonnet Creek on Friday.


----------



## Fundytrail

Mambo Junkie said:


> I will be going in May; I booked through RCI Timeshares.
> I've been following the thread. I can?
> 1. Get a card for the parking deck? Most parking is at ground level unless you use the garage, your room key will give you access through the main gate.
> 2. Request a tower room? You can request on check in only, no guarantee.
> 3. In your opinion what is the best tower room and why? This is a bit subjective LOL
> 4. How far out is best to put in a request? Can only be done at check-in.
> I will be staying on Disney property Wednesday - Sunday, checking out Monday. We have Bonnet Creek Friday - Friday, though we will not officially move in until Monday. We plan to move the majority of our belongings from our room at WDW to BC on Saturday and spend the day there. Any tips?


----------



## Upatnoon

MochaDrinker said:


> I have a quick question- how is the pizza at the resort and do any local places deliver pizza to it? Thanks


The pizza is OK -- nothing fancy.

Flipper's Pizza and Giordano's are couple of local places that deliver and are good. Giordano's has Chicago-deep dish.

Don't order from any pizza flyer places stuck under your door!


----------



## Upatnoon

disneyholic family said:


> thanks for the response!
> yeah, i would love to have the full size washer/dryer - especially for 3 weeks, but on its own, i don't think it's enough.
> i wonder if they ever upgrade people at check in



It's a timeshare resort, so unless you are a Wyndham owner I would say your chances of an upgrade are super-slim. In fact, I don't think I've every read of anyone getting an upgrade.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Are the deluxe rooms different than the timeshare rooms or are they the same?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Upatnoon said:


> 1. You can park in the parking decks with your room key. You don't need a special card.
> 2. All the rooms are in towers. Some towers are taller than others of course.
> *3. I like tower 6 and prefer a lake view, but all the towers are fine and the resort is fairly compact and easy to get around in. Is there a certain amenity you want to be close to? Why do you want to make a request?*
> 4. You can make a request when you check in. They don't allow early requests as no doubt they were deluged with people requesting a "fireworks view on a high floor." Unlike most hotels where you pay extra for a view, at Bonnet Creek is luck of the draw.
> 5. I would cancel those extra days the BC and just move to Bonnet Creek on Friday.


A good view. Of course, watching fireworks is always a plus, but not necessary as we will have already spent 6 days at Disney. I may cancel 1 day, but I do not want to check in on a check in day. It can often be crowded and I don't want to wait until my room is ready. I figure since technically we will be there on Friday, when we arrive Saturday it should all be set and I have no plans for Saturday. It will be our "chill out" day so I figure the girls can swim if we have a wait. The only reservation we have that day is dinner at the 1900 Park Fare at 5:30. We have a pretty full MK day planned for Sunday, so I don't want to drive and be at the mercy of the monorail system getting me where I need to be on time. We plan a later arrival at Epcot on Monday, so staying offsite is doable.


----------



## Upatnoon

Mambo Junkie said:


> Are the deluxe rooms different than the timeshare rooms or are they the same?


There are two levels of rooms at Bonnet Creek, Deluxe and Presidential. The decor is slightly upgraded in presidential. This was just recently discussed above. Most of the rooms are deluxe.


----------



## Spanky

If you are staying in building #6 you do need a special card for access to the parking garage that is used by both 6 & Wyndham Grand Hotel.  This garage can be access from inside the building - a big plus during summer rain storms. The parking garage between building 4 & 5 does not require anything for access.


----------



## kym888

Anyone have an updated shuttle schedule? How often do they run? Price still $8.00 per person??? 

Thank you!


----------



## lvdis

Upatnoon said:


> It's a timeshare resort, so unless you are a Wyndham owner I would say your chances of an upgrade are super-slim. In fact, I don't think I've every read of anyone getting an upgrade.


When my husband and I went in Sept of 2014, we had reserved a one bedroom through Vacation Strategy. We checked in and were given our room with no mention of what type it was. Imagine our surprise when we walked in and discovered we had a 2 bedroom. The place was huge and it was just the two of us! So, I would say random upgrades are a possibility. Maybe rare, but it happened to us!

It was kind of funny, because we walked in and just saw the bedroom that had 2 beds. I was a little disappointed because I thought we would have a king bed. Then upon walking in further my husband noticed the door to the other bedroom (with the king bed).


----------



## disneyholic family

I understand there is no daily housekeeping, but it is available for a fee.

Does anyone know what the fee is?  How much it costs and what the service includes?

.


----------



## sretav

Re: It's a timeshare resort, so unless you are a Wyndham owner I would say your chances of an upgrade are super-slim. In fact, I don't think I've every read of anyone getting an upgrade.

We booked a 2 bedroom deluxe through an owner listed on VRBO for an April 2014 trip staying 12 days. When I called the morning we were arriving, they said we were confirmed for the 4 bedroom presidential. When I hung up, I told my husband they either made a mistake or we just got the mother of all upgrades. When we got to the front gate and gave our name, we were directed to Tower 6 to check in. Our room wasn't ready yet so the kids played in the pool for about an hour. When we got the key and room number, it was a 4 bedroom presidential on the top floor of Tower 5

It was amazing. We're going back this May and booked a 3 bedroom presidential for 14 nights for only $1835. I don't think we'd ever stay on Disney property at these prices.

I would assume as far as upgrades go, this wasn't an isolated incident.


----------



## pigletto

I just wanted to give an update to my earlier question regarding when payment would be due. I received the invoice today, our payment is due in full on March 31st, and our check in date is April 30th.  Just in case anyone else is wondering when they might get an invoice , like I was.


----------



## brios86

pigletto said:


> I just wanted to give an update to my earlier question regarding when payment would be due. I received the invoice today, our payment is due in full on March 31st, and our check in date is April 30th.  Just in case anyone else is wondering when they might get an invoice , like I was.


I was about to come post that I got my invoice as well today. Same check in day


----------



## KristinU

I feel like I've read somewhere that the arcade games are free of charge - anyone know if this is correct?  If so, I'll have a couple of very happy 12 year olds who can spend their saved money elsewhere!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

KristinU said:


> I feel like I've read somewhere that the arcade games are free of charge - anyone know if this is correct?  If so, I'll have a couple of very happy 12 year olds who can spend their saved money elsewhere!



Nope.  Sorry.  My kids would have been thrilled if they were too.


----------



## KristinU

Gr8t Fan said:


> Nope.  Sorry.  My kids would have been thrilled if they were too.



Thanks, good to know, that will help limit their time there


----------



## firstwdw

Are there quick service type places that offer kid friendly gluten free items? Such as Chicken nuggets, fries, hamburgers, pancakes, waffles?? that sort of thing?? We are thinking about a stay here but we've never stayed offsite before.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

KristinU said:


> I feel like I've read somewhere that the arcade games are free of charge - anyone know if this is correct?  If so, I'll have a couple of very happy 12 year olds who can spend their saved money elsewhere!



They do have a games room with pool tables /and ps4? or Xbox? (Can't remember...didn't pay attention) and those were free.  My kids loved playing pool at night.  They have ping pong tables too.  I honestly don't remember even seeing an arcade and surprised my kids didn't seek it out.  LOL.  Pretend you don't know if there is one and direct them to the free stuff!


----------



## Chelley00

firstwdw said:


> Are there quick service type places that offer kid friendly gluten free items? Such as Chicken nuggets, fries, hamburgers, pancakes, waffles?? that sort of thing?? .




NO!!!   We love WBC and stay there a lot.  However they are awful with allergies.  When I asked about gluten free items the lady said "the only healthy stuff we have is wheat bread". There is no training at all on allergy/cross contamination.  

I just pack my food and we eat in the condo or if not in the parks we go to POR, POFQ, Caribbean Beach or Disney Springs since they are pretty close.


----------



## mar21

Does anyone have any recent experience with the sofa beds? I'd like to know how comfortable they are... well, for sofa beds, lol. I can always pack a couple of air mattresses if they're uncomfortable. 

Thanks


----------



## Chelley00

mar21 said:


> Does anyone have any recent experience with the sofa beds? I'd like to know how comfortable they are... well, for sofa beds, lol. I can always pack a couple of air mattresses if they're uncomfortable.
> 
> Thanks



My husband spent a few nights on the sleeper sofa (he had a cold and was snoring like a crazy person - I had a pinched nerve in my back so I won the "worst problem" award and got the bed)  He was surprised at how comfortable the sofa mattress was


----------



## mar21

Thank you, Chelley! That's great to know! I've heard horror stories about the sofa beds on Disney property so I was worried that I might have to prepare for the worst, haha!


----------



## ustasmom

brios86 said:


> I was about to come post that I got my invoice as well today. Same check in day



Are they reasonable? I just went there and noticed that their hot deals were all expired. Doesn't sound hot to me!

I just booked 2 bdrm for $100 per night. We stayed there in December for $55 per night. I wish I could find one of those deals again.


----------



## serenitynow

Can you walk to Disney Springs from WBC?


----------



## KristinU

serenitynow said:


> Can you walk to Disney Springs from WBC?



No, there aren't any pedestrian walkways along most of the Disney roads.  I also think it would be a couple of miles, not that it truly isn't a walkable distance...but I assume it is beyond what most people want to walk to get to shopping and dining


----------



## serenitynow

Thank you - that's what I told DH but he says there are pedistrian walkways over to Disney Springs. But I didn't think he was right. ha


----------



## KristinU

serenitynow said:


> Thank you - that's what I told DH but he says there are pedistrian walkways over to Disney Springs. But I didn't think he was right. ha



You can walk over to Disney Springs from Saratoga Springs, maybe that's what he's thinking of?


----------



## pepperandchips

You can also walk from the Wyndham Lake Buena Vista hotel to Disney springs - it is arguably the closest hotel to Disney Springs now that the new pedestrian bridges are open, but this is not the same property as Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the Bonnet Creek properties are MUCH nicer in my opinion. Very glad to trade the walkability for the amenities and service at Bonnet Creek! (Not to mention price)


----------



## KristinU

Did anyone ever get a hold of a link for the current Activities Guide?  I have the photos of them that Fabnsab so graciously posted, but Friday is cut off a bit and that's our "arrival and play at WBC" day so it would be nice to see the full day somehow.


----------



## Fabnsab

KristinU said:


> Did anyone ever get a hold of a link for the current Activities Guide?  I have the photos of them that Fabnsab so graciously posted, but Friday is cut off a bit and that's our "arrival and play at WBC" day so it would be nice to see the full day somehow.



Try this. I see all the text.


----------



## KristinU

Better than my printout of your pics!  But I still can't tell what time the bingo is in the morning (I'm assuming it is junkfood bingo)  I'm guessing it is a little too early for us anyway since our flight gets in at 9:00 am.


----------



## missingdisneymore

reprinted courtesy of fabnsab.


----------



## KristinU

missingdisneymore said:


> View attachment 157911reprinted courtesy of fabnsab.



Perfect, thanks so much!


----------



## WannaGoDW

Does anyone know if the Koi Fish are still in the Lake? Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

WannaGoDW said:


> Does anyone know if the Koi Fish are still in the Lake? Thanks!



They are


----------



## WannaGoDW

Thank you!


----------



## mmafan

are the time share units in all the buildings???and are the menus somewhere to look at...thanks


----------



## KristinU

mmafan said:


> are the time share units in all the buildings???and are the menus somewhere to look at...thanks



All of the numbered towers are timeshare units, so the only building without timeshare units is the hotel.


----------



## mmafan

KristinU said:


> All of the numbered towers are timeshare units, so the only building without timeshare units is the hotel.


ok thanks........how about the restaurant menus.....any pics


----------



## Fundytrail

mmafan said:


> ok thanks........how about the restaurant menus.....any pics



Try this link;

http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining/dining-orlando-florida


----------



## supamaki

mar21 said:


> Thank you, Chelley! That's great to know! I've heard horror stories about the sofa beds on Disney property so I was worried that I might have to prepare for the worst, haha!



I feel like the most uncomfortable part of a sofa bed is usually the frame, so I always take the mattress off and throw it on the floor to avoid the metal bars of death!


----------



## supamaki

ktate82 said:


> We just booked our first BC stay for this Sept/Oct through RCI in a 2 br deluxe.  We are excited as I have been wanting to stay here for awhile.  So what I understand is you can't make any room requests till check in?  Do they not do room assignments?  Is it better to get there early or mid afternoon?  We have a one night stay at BLT the night before and then plan to go to MK at open, but DH and I could prob get up really early and go over to BC to check in if that would be better.



Did you ever get an answer to this? I'll be in the same boat, but in a few weeks and would live some advice.


----------



## Chelley00

They will not take room requests anymore.  You can ask at check in but even then it's not a given you will get your request.  Our last trip we got there at 1pm and asked for one of two buildings and got neither of them.  The trip before we arrived at 6pm and got our building request and had our choice of 4 different units.


----------



## chicagoshannon

The only way to do a room request is if you're a VIP Wyndham member.  My parents are and we already know which room we'll be in in September.


----------



## pepperandchips

Has anyone had any experience checking in verrrrry late (or very early, I suppose, depending on your perspective)? We are contemplating arriving around 1 or 2 AM. We have a Friday arrival and this would be 1 or 2 am Saturday, so I wouldn't be trying to sneak an extra night.


----------



## brios86

Has anyone had packages shipped to the resort? Is there a package handling fee or a specific was it needs to be addressed?


----------



## pepperandchips

brios86 said:


> Has anyone had packages shipped to the resort? Is there a package handling fee or a specific was it needs to be addressed?



I had one sent but haven't gotten there yet to receive it! There was another thread here on the boards that I found the address. I sent it to:
Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Attn: Guest (My Name) arriving (My arrival date)
9560 VIA ENCINAS
LAKE BUENA VISTA, FL 32830-8474

On the other thread they did not say anything about a handling fee, just that the box was ready for them when they checked in.


----------



## Upatnoon

pepperandchips said:


> Has anyone had any experience checking in verrrrry late (or very early, I suppose, depending on your perspective)? We are contemplating arriving around 1 or 2 AM. We have a Friday arrival and this would be 1 or 2 am Saturday, so I wouldn't be trying to sneak an extra night.



You can check in at any time. They are staffed 24/7.


----------



## TrueEeyore

I read this whole thread (and most of the earlier ones!) and I saw it mentioned where people valet park at Contemporary for MK days. Is this still a thing or is it frowned upon? Having a little one in a stroller, this seems so much more pleasant than the hassle of the T&TC! Thanks.


----------



## Mrspeaks

I'm looking at booking through a vip owner through vrbo. Since she will be able to request a room/building, what should I request? I would like to see the fireworks, newest remodel, close to a pool toddlers would like. Any suggestions?


----------



## pepperandchips

TrueEeyore said:


> I read this whole thread (and most of the earlier ones!) and I saw it mentioned where people valet park at Contemporary for MK days. Is this still a thing or is it frowned upon? Having a little one in a stroller, this seems so much more pleasant than the hassle of the T&TC! Thanks.



I think it still depends on the number of vehicles they already have parked in the valet lot. The worst they can tell you is "no" and if you pull up and they do tell you that they are full, your driver (husband?) can let you out at the Contemporary with the stroller and tots and then he can go park at the TTC lot and meet you inside.


----------



## Tigerlily125

Does anyone have access to the April activities guide?  I see that someone posted one but I think it was for March (thank you to whomever it was!). Not sure if April will be the same schedule?


----------



## Upatnoon

Mrspeaks said:


> I'm looking at booking through a vip owner through vrbo. Since she will be able to request a room/building, what should I request? I would like to see the fireworks, newest remodel, close to a pool toddlers would like. Any suggestions?



While the VIP owner can request a room, those benefits are only for the owner, not for guests, so don't be disappointed if that isn't the room you get in the end.


----------



## Tigerlily125

are all 4 BR presidential suites in Tower 6?  I've seen info about where the 2 and 3BR presidentials are located but can't seem to find confirmation about the 4BRs...
TIA!


----------



## sretav

Tigerlily125 said:


> are all 4 BR presidential suites in Tower 6?  I've seen info about where the 2 and 3BR presidentials are located but can't seem to find confirmation about the 4BRs...
> TIA!


I think they are in all 6 towers. We had one in Tower 6, top floor.


----------



## supamaki

I've read through a ton of this, but I'm wondering what tips you can share for a first time visitor. Is tipping at check in acceptable? I usually slip a $20 and ask if any upgrades are available. 
I have also read it's impossible to walk to anywhere in Disney from the resort. The Caribbean Beach resort looks like it's right across the street, is this true.

Anything else a first timer should know would be appreciated!


----------



## pepperandchips

pepperandchips said:


> I had one sent but haven't gotten there yet to receive it! There was another thread here on the boards that I found the address. I sent it to:
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek
> Attn: Guest (My Name) arriving (My arrival date)
> 9560 VIA ENCINAS
> LAKE BUENA VISTA, FL 32830-8474
> 
> On the other thread they did not say anything about a handling fee, just that the box was ready for them when they checked in.



@brios86 just wanted to update you that this works - we got our box with only a small delay for the luggage services folks looking for it


----------



## Upatnoon

supamaki said:


> I've read through a ton of this, but I'm wondering what tips you can share for a first time visitor. Is tipping at check in acceptable? I usually slip a $20 and ask if any upgrades are available.
> I have also read it's impossible to walk to anywhere in Disney from the resort. The Caribbean Beach resort looks like it's right across the street, is this true.
> 
> Anything else a first timer should know would be appreciated!


Sadly, there is no way to walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort or anywhere else on Disney property -- no sidewalks. If you had wings, you could fly over the big fence and landscaping into the Caribbean Beach Resort next door -- but its all walled off.

It's a timeshare resort with different rules than a hotel, so the $20 trick probably won't get you more than a smile. However, report back how it goes. 

My advice for a first-timer is just to budget more time to enjoy the resort -- your kids may not want to leave -- and don't sign up for the timeshare tour even if they offer you a bribe.


----------



## brios86

pepperandchips said:


> @brios86 just wanted to update you that this works - we got our box with only a small delay for the luggage services folks looking for it


Sweet!  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## supamaki

Is there a parking fee at the hotel?


----------



## BubMunkeyBles

Just booked us a 2BR/2BA for our first stay ever through Strategy Vacations. We're usually on site snobs but nothing worthwhile was coming about for our dates and we're out of DVC points and spoiled with condo living. Very excited to hang out by the pool and explore the resort since we won't be going to the parks over the weekend since some of our party are FL residents and only have weekday tickets.


----------



## Upatnoon

supamaki said:


> Is there a parking fee at the hotel?


If you are staying the Wyndham Grand hotel there is a $20 parking fee and $20 resort fee.

Parking at the WBC timeshare resort is free and there is no resort fee.


----------



## KristinU

Anyone happen to know if the entry doors to the villas are magnetic?


----------



## lpizzuro123

We are thinking of booking this resort through Redweek.com. Never used them before. Anyone have good reports from them?


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

lpizzuro123 said:


> We are thinking of booking this resort through Redweek.com. Never used them before. Anyone have good reports from them?


What dates are you looking for ?  Ive been searching high and low for decent rates for May18th to May 27th. Vacation Strategy is usually my go to but their quote was outrageous this year. I also tried VRBO, Redweek, Farrels and Vacation Upgrades. I cant believe how much the rates have gone up.  I was surprised to as some of the short responses I got when requesting quotes - not one of the above offered to keep searching for availability for my dates. I had also been looking on Ebay. There is a seller named Jeannette (ebay ID is Qvac)  after a few days of searching she was able to piece together 3 separate reservations (will be combined when I check in - I already called front desk at Bonnet Creek) for my dates for a rate of $900. Thats 9 nights in a 2 bedroom deluxe for $900. That is the best rate by far & she has been a pleasure to deal with (even speaking with me directly early Saturday morning) she also has 100% feedback rating on Ebay. My point is check around....the rates I got from redweek were at least $400 more than I ended up paying.


----------



## lpizzuro123

thanks, probably do high due to being so close to Memorial Day. We are later in May into June. We have never gone ghis way. We own timeshare in Cape Cod so we usually exchange but we really want to go there too so we thought of using someone's timeshare. I'll try the other sites you mentioned also. Thanks.


----------



## Calee

So we have never been to WDW.  I am planning a trip for September and currently have a reservation at an on-site property.  I started looking at off site properties though and found this.  We are a family of 5 (2 adults, 3 children) and will be driving to WDW.  I am having a hard time knowing what to do, but just requested a quote from Vacation Strategies that seems too good to be true.  Am I missing something? Are there resort fees or parking fees that are not included in the quote I was sent? I know I would have to pay parking at WDW.  I'm just struggling to know what the best thing to do is.  I hear lots of people say they would NEVER stay off site, but this resort looks beautiful.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Calee said:


> So we have never been to WDW.  I am planning a trip for September and currently have a reservation at an on-site property.  I started looking at off site properties though and found this.  We are a family of 5 (2 adults, 3 children) and will be driving to WDW.  I am having a hard time knowing what to do, but just requested a quote from Vacation Strategies that seems too good to be true.  Am I missing something? Are there resort fees or parking fees that are not included in the quote I was sent? I know I would have to pay parking at WDW.  I'm just struggling to know what the best thing to do is.  I hear lots of people say they would NEVER stay off site, but this resort looks beautiful.



There are no resort or parking fees for the timeshare property. The resort and parking fees you see referenced above are for the hotel.  Vacation Strategy deals with the timeshare so the quote you received includes everything (except parking at WDW, of course).


----------



## Megsmachine

Calee said:


> So we have never been to WDW.  I am planning a trip for September and currently have a reservation at an on-site property.  I started looking at off site properties though and found this.  We are a family of 5 (2 adults, 3 children) and will be driving to WDW.  I am having a hard time knowing what to do, but just requested a quote from Vacation Strategies that seems too good to be true.  Am I missing something? Are there resort fees or parking fees that are not included in the quote I was sent? I know I would have to pay parking at WDW.  I'm just struggling to know what the best thing to do is.  I hear lots of people say they would NEVER stay off site, but this resort looks beautiful.




We went this past September and I got a quote a month out and ended up booking 2 weeks before.  I paid $590 for a week in a 2 bedroom delux.  It wasn't with VS but another company.  I think September is not a busy month and therefor a better rate. We are going for a week in May through Vacation Strategy and we are paying $716 for a week in a 2 bedroom.  What was the quote you got from them?  I do think you may have to put a deposit down when you get there but we got ours back before we even checked out.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Calee said:


> So we have never been to WDW.  I am planning a trip for September and currently have a reservation at an on-site property.  I started looking at off site properties though and found this.  We are a family of 5 (2 adults, 3 children) and will be driving to WDW.  I am having a hard time knowing what to do, but just requested a quote from Vacation Strategies that seems too good to be true.  Am I missing something? Are there resort fees or parking fees that are not included in the quote I was sent? I know I would have to pay parking at WDW.  I'm just struggling to know what the best thing to do is.  I hear lots of people say they would NEVER stay off site, but this resort looks beautiful.


My family swore we would never stay off site UNTIL we tried Bonnet Creek. Now my kids beg to go back. You can NOT beat the beautiful rooms, property and service. No parking fees, no resort fees. I have used Vacation Strategy 3 times and the quote they give you is all inclusive - no hidden fees. I love having a full size kitchen, love the space of spreading out vs being crammed into a hotel room and love having a washer / dryer. There is a Walmart not too far away - we always check in, I leave the hubby & kids and make a Walmart run. We save $ by eating breakfast in the room, being able to store drinks and other snack foods. Plus the Walmart has a liquor store attached - cant tell you how much that has saved us - Bonnet Creek kitchens have nice blenders   we make our own margaritas for the pool   After staying at Bonnet Creek I dont think we will ever go back to staying on site. Even an capacity the resort is quiet and you would never know it was at capacity. Movies on the lawn, mini golf, 2 lazy rivers, pirate boat slide and many other pools to enjoy. I just cant say enough good things about Bonnet Creek & vacation Strategy is great to deal with.


----------



## AeroKU

Calee said:


> So we have never been to WDW.  I am planning a trip for September and currently have a reservation at an on-site property.  I started looking at off site properties though and found this.  We are a family of 5 (2 adults, 3 children) and will be driving to WDW.  I am having a hard time knowing what to do, but just requested a quote from Vacation Strategies that seems too good to be true.  Am I missing something? Are there resort fees or parking fees that are not included in the quote I was sent? I know I would have to pay parking at WDW.  I'm just struggling to know what the best thing to do is.  I hear lots of people say they would NEVER stay off site, but this resort looks beautiful.



WBC is on par or better than Saratoga Springs, for example.  I have stayed at both, and we will probably never stay on-site again unless it's free.  There is no comparison in price.  The resort is really amazing and the price really does seem too good to be true...except it's not!


----------



## AntFarm

We are booked for June 18-25 through VS again. We are so excited and happy to be going back to Bonnet Creek! My boys love the pools and the lazy rivers here. Rates are a bit higher now but still sooooo worth it!


----------



## Tigerlily125

Calee said:


> So we have never been to WDW.  I am planning a trip for September and currently have a reservation at an on-site property.  I started looking at off site properties though and found this.  We are a family of 5 (2 adults, 3 children) and will be driving to WDW.  I am having a hard time knowing what to do, but just requested a quote from Vacation Strategies that seems too good to be true.  Am I missing something? Are there resort fees or parking fees that are not included in the quote I was sent? I know I would have to pay parking at WDW.  I'm just struggling to know what the best thing to do is.  I hear lots of people say they would NEVER stay off site, but this resort looks beautiful.


No hidden fees!  I had the same reaction when we stayed for the first time last year.  We paid something like $189 a night for a 3 bedroom presidential suite.  It sounded too good to be true, but it wasn't.  The biggest downside compared to staying on-site is that you don't get the convenience of the WDW resort transportation.  For me, that is a small trade-off given how beautiful WBC is and how much less money it costs.  When traveling with children, I love the convenience of having a full kitchen in the room and separate bedrooms.  Put that together with the beautiful grounds and pools, and location within Disney gates -- you will not be disappointed!


----------



## KristinU

Calee said:


> So we have never been to WDW.  I am planning a trip for September and currently have a reservation at an on-site property.  I started looking at off site properties though and found this.  We are a family of 5 (2 adults, 3 children) and will be driving to WDW.  I am having a hard time knowing what to do, but just requested a quote from Vacation Strategies that seems too good to be true.  Am I missing something? Are there resort fees or parking fees that are not included in the quote I was sent? I know I would have to pay parking at WDW.  I'm just struggling to know what the best thing to do is.  I hear lots of people say they would NEVER stay off site, but this resort looks beautiful.



We started visiting WDW for our honeymoon in 1994 and have been visiting pretty much annually, if not more, since then.  Over the years we've stayed at pretty close to every resort on property and were DVC owners for about 8 years...so we were definitely on-site-ers.  Then we visited in the fall of 2014 and stayed at Old Key West, so we had a rental car for convenience.  We kept driving by the Bonnet Creek entrance and I recalled seeing these "loooooove Bonnet Creek" threads.  So when we got home I clicked into the thread to learn more, read about the loooooove, and booked our first WBC stay for November 2015.  We're about to return tomorrow if that tells you anything!  We, too, were shocked at the prices and felt like it was too good to be true, but it really is that good.  Having stayed at DVC villas and also traveling with our RV, we really value having communal space and a kitchen.  Sitting around for relaxation time on a couple of hotel beds is just not my favorite way to relax - I want a separate space with a couch and a coffee table, and access to an outside seating area.  It just is so much more relaxing to me!

Since you're driving already, the transportation thing really just comes down to the parking at the parks.  I do like the Disney busses for convenience, but driving around the property is easy and saves time and frustration at times.  

One take-away that I feel is a little overblown is the FP+ booking.  On site you can book at 60 days, off site is 30 days.  For both of these trips I haven't had a problem getting fastpasses for what we were looking for.  The only thing we didn't get before and didn't get this time is the 7DMT.  In November we just did standby for 45 minutes, not a biggie.  We'll see if we even want to do it this time.  But really, this aspect hasn't been a problem.  Actually, in November I booked our FP+ about 2 weeks out because it was an adults trip and the couple we traveled with didn't have their park tickets until that time.  

Another thing is dining - on site books at 190 days, where off site is 180.  Again, not a big deal.  In fact, I've had decent luck booking things and changing our minds just the week before since so many people book extras and drop reservations as their trips get close.


----------



## lpizzuro123

We are looking to stay here this coming May.  Looking at a map of the resort, not sure which building to request.  Looks like Building 3 Lake View would have a view of the lake and maybe fireworks.  Also Building 6 Lake view would have view of Lake and Fireworks.

What is everyone's favorite location.  Like most, I would not like a parking lot view if I can at all help it.

Thanks.


----------



## sretav

Tigerlily125 said:


> No hidden fees!  I had the same reaction when we stayed for the first time last year.  We paid something like $189 a night for a 3 bedroom presidential suite.  It sounded too good to be true, but it wasn't.  The biggest downside compared to staying on-site is that you don't get the convenience of the WDW resort transportation.  For me, that is a small trade-off given how beautiful WBC is and how much less money it costs.  When traveling with children, I love the convenience of having a full kitchen in the room and separate bedrooms.  Put that together with the beautiful grounds and pools, and location within Disney gates -- you will not be disappointed!


This will be our second time staying at WBC. The prices seem outrageously cheap but it's real. Hard to believe the difference between what you get on property for the price and what you get at WBC. 3 times the space for a third the price. We're staying 14 days the first 2 weeks of May for $1845 US for a 3 bedroom Presidential. That's $131 US a night. Can't beat it.


----------



## Spanky

Ipizzuro123 - when I stayed in the bldg #6 we had a parking lot view which gave us the Epcot fireworks, Magic Kingdom fireworks ( but far off) plus DTD ballon and the boat from Typhoon Lagoon ( on top of hill) Because of the angle of the different wings of the building it is hard to tell the view from a particular room. You can request a certain view - I prefer the lake as it is there all the time. The fireworks are only 10 minutes in the evening. But you get what they give you. Sometimes they tell you if you will wait they will try & get you what you want. Most folks just take what is available so they can unpack and start their vacation. By the way - the parking lot view is only that if you look down. I choose to look out over the marvelous view of Disney property. We could see Caribbean Beach resort buildings and also Pop Century. Coming from a one story house we loved being on the 15th floor and seeing so many Disney items and just chose to ignore the parking lot directly below our balcony.


----------



## Chelley00

KristinU said:


> Another thing is dining - on site books at 190 days, where off site is 180.



This isn't right.  Onsite guests also can't book until 180 days. The difference is onsite books at 180 days and you can book up to 10 days of reservations.   Offsite guests can only book starting at 180 days and can only book one day at a time.


----------



## pepperandchips

lpizzuro123 said:


> We are looking to stay here this coming May.  Looking at a map of the resort, not sure which building to request.  Looks like Building 3 Lake View would have a view of the lake and maybe fireworks.  Also Building 6 Lake view would have view of Lake and Fireworks.
> 
> What is everyone's favorite location.  Like most, I would not like a parking lot view if I can at all help it.
> 
> Thanks.



Here's our view from building 4, lake view, floor 7:






Ironically we had asked for a first floor parking lot view since last time we stayed, that's what we had and we loved the convenience of parking lot access via our patio (not every first floor unit has this though, some patios are surrounded by high and dense shrubs, we just lucked out that time). We have enjoyed building 4 being close to the main building's pool amenities. We saw the full show of Symphony in the Stars from our balcony - this is the Hollywood Studios fireworks show and was truly awesome from the privacy of our balcony. If you want to check out the view I posted a video on my Instagram account (@mindiemouse).

I figured out how to post a link to the fireworks video if you're interested:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BD4X7dhSRJ2/?taken-by=mindiemouse


----------



## Tigerlily125

Anyone currently there who can post the activities schedule?


----------



## lpizzuro123

Thanks so much all.  Hope we can get a great view - but even if we don't this looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## DonnaDavid

Thank you so much for this info.  Just booked through Vacation Strategy - great price with a decent cancellation policy.


----------



## ustasmom

Tigerlily125 said:


> No hidden fees!  I had the same reaction when we stayed for the first time last year.  We paid something like $189 a night for a 3 bedroom presidential suite.  It sounded too good to be true, but it wasn't.  The biggest downside compared to staying on-site is that you don't get the convenience of the WDW resort transportation.  For me, that is a small trade-off given how beautiful WBC is and how much less money it costs.  When traveling with children, I love the convenience of having a full kitchen in the room and separate bedrooms.  Put that together with the beautiful grounds and pools, and location within Disney gates -- you will not be disappointed!



I will have to take a look. I need a 3 bdrm Presidential for next December. We are taking the grandbabies to Disney. They want to stay at BC.


----------



## ustasmom

Does anyone know the ring size of the floats that BC sells for $8 each? Waiting for floats for the lazy river was a bit of a pain.


----------



## supamaki

Tigerlily125 said:


> Anyone currently there who can post the activities schedule?



I just saw on the board there was billiards at 2 and then face painting at 3. I didn't read the rest. When I do, I'll report back.


----------



## KristinU

The current schedule was posted a few pages back, but I'm here now and just used CamScan to scan it, here's a link to the PDF in my Google Docs...hopefully this works! https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4cqKhx4DckRTzdEQWpoeXBQY1k/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## lpizzuro123

Are you allowed to bring your own noodle for the pool?  This is our first time staying here.  We will have our own car so can bring some of our own things down.


----------



## KristinU

ustasmom said:


> Does anyone know the ring size of the floats that BC sells for $8 each? Waiting for floats for the lazy river was a bit of a pain.


Not sure of actual size,  but they are smaller than the yellow ones available for use, like an adult wouldn't really be comfortable on one.



lpizzuro123 said:


> Are you allowed to bring your own noodle for the pool?  This is our first time staying here.  We will have our own car so can bring some of our own things


Sure,  plenty of folks with their own various pool stuff


----------



## ibob52

KristinU said:


> The current schedule was posted a few pages back, but I'm here now and just used CamScan to scan it, here's a link to the PDF in my Google Docs...hopefully this works! https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4cqKhx4DckRTzdEQWpoeXBQY1k/view?usp=drivesdk



*Your scan did work ... I would need to print it out to read it (or save it to my Documents etc)

Because it is sideways (90 degrees) other than that it is readable. *


----------



## brios86

Just to clarify... If points from multiple owners are used for your reservation and the resort combines them at check in, do you still have to get new room keys every time a reservation ends? Someone said this happened to them on another site but it's not what I've read that happens on here.


----------



## WannaGoDW

brios86 said:


> Just to clarify... If points from multiple owners are used for your reservation and the resort combines them at check in, do you still have to get new room keys every time a reservation ends? Someone paired this happened to them on another site but it's not what I've read that happens on here.


Hi
This did happen to us once and in the middle of our vacation we had to get new room keys. The next couple of times we checked in, we made sure that the reservations were connected. Just be very firm when asking so you won't have to go back as it is not done automatically


----------



## brios86

WannaGoDW said:


> Hi
> This did happen to us once and in the middle of our vacation we had to get new room keys. The next couple of times we checked in, we made sure that the reservations were connected. Just be very firm when asking so you won't have to go back as it is not done automatically


So once the reservations were connected, did you still have to get new room keys?


----------



## Meldev

Can anyone direct me to a forum or thread (off of the DIS) for the Wyndham timeshares?  We're considering purchasing resale.  We love the bonnet creek area (we have stayed at the Bonnet Creek Hilton twice now) and we've stayed in a Wyndham timeshare on Pompano Beach last week, for our trips to disney and beaches it sounds like a good deal for us.  Any owners know of a informative site to help me in my decision?  TIA


----------



## Meldev

lpizzuro123 said:


> We are thinking of booking this resort through Redweek.com. Never used them before. Anyone have good reports from them?


I haven't used them personally but just heard excellent things about redweek.com for excellent deals this past weekend while we were staying at another Wyndham timeshare location in FL


----------



## WannaGoDW

You should have the same room key for your whole stay


----------



## KristinU

Meldev said:


> Can anyone direct me to a forum or thread (off of the DIS) for the Wyndham timeshares?  We're considering purchasing resale.  We love the bonnet creek area (we have stayed at the Bonnet Creek Hilton twice now) and we've stayed in a Wyndham timeshare on Pompano Beach last week, for our trips to disney and beaches it sounds like a good deal for us.  Any owners know of a informative site to help me in my decision?  TIA


I'd like to know this too.  Or even more specifically,  I'd love to hear from someone who owns or has owned both DVC and Wyndham since we used to own DVC and understand that system well.


----------



## pepperandchips

KristinU said:


> I'd like to know this too.  Or even more specifically,  I'd love to hear from someone who owns or has owned both DVC and Wyndham since we used to own DVC and understand that system well.



I have been looking into this as well. I did a bunch of research using TUG BBs. I'm still not convinced I want to buy -- the rental rates have been pretty good and I'm not locked into paying dues every year. But I was glad to have the advice from TUG!


----------



## momw/2princesses

Thanks to this thread, we're planning our first offsite stay!  With two teen girls, we just need more space and privacy.  And the Disney resorts that provide that are out of budget!

I've been reading reviews on tripadvisor for BC and there were several that mentioned issues with check-in taking an hour or more at busy times.  I'm assuming Saturdays/Sundays?  And also that there were issues with third party reservations and room key cards being deactivated during the week because of the way they pieced the reservation together.  Has anyone here experienced anything like that? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Curious about checkin issues too. We are checking in on a Saturday but not until very late.


----------



## pepperandchips

momw/2princesses said:


> Thanks to this thread, we're planning our first offsite stay!  With two teen girls, we just need more space and privacy.  And the Disney resorts that provide that are out of budget!
> 
> I've been reading reviews on tripadvisor for BC and there were several that mentioned issues with check-in taking an hour or more at busy times.  I'm assuming Saturdays/Sundays?  And also that there were issues with third party reservations and room key cards being deactivated during the week because of the way they pieced the reservation together.  Has anyone here experienced anything like that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!





DisneyCowgirl said:


> Curious about checkin issues too. We are checking in on a Saturday but not until very late.



I only have two experiences with check in but both were less than 15 minutes total (both Friday nights, and for one there were only 2 people staffing the desk). I wonder if the other folks included time at the "parking pass" desk? That's the timeshare sales staff and they can be pretty pushy and try to keep you there. You DO NOT NEED the parking pass. All you have to do is flash your key at the gatehouse and they will raise the arm for you. If they tell you to go over to the "activity desk" or to any other desk to collect materials or passes, just skip it. Say thank you and leave via the exit door to the far left of the check-in counter. Then you don't even have to walk past the timeshare sales desks.


----------



## momw/2princesses

pepperandchips said:


> I only have two experiences with check in but both were less than 15 minutes total (both Friday nights, and for one there were only 2 people staffing the desk). I wonder if the other folks included time at the "parking pass" desk? That's the timeshare sales staff and they can be pretty pushy and try to keep you there. You DO NOT NEED the parking pass. All you have to do is flash your key at the gatehouse and they will raise the arm for you. If they tell you to go over to the "activity desk" or to any other desk to collect materials or passes, just skip it. Say thank you and leave via the exit door to the far left of the check-in counter. Then you don't even have to walk past the timeshare sales desks.



Thanks for your input!  Most that mentioned the delays said that there were a few people in line, but that people would come in and enter the VIP line and those folks were helped first without regard to folks in the "regular" line.  The regular line just kept getting longer.  There were more than a few that mentioned check in taking over an hour.  Yikes!


----------



## pepperandchips

momw/2princesses said:


> Thanks for your input!  Most that mentioned the delays said that there were a few people in line, but that people would come in and enter the VIP line and those folks were helped first without regard to folks in the "regular" line.  The regular line just kept getting longer.  There were more than a few that mentioned check in taking over an hour.  Yikes!



I could see that happening so I suppose we've just been lucky! Maybe others have tips on when the slowest check-in times are. Our last check-in was at 10:30 on a Friday night and there were two families in front of us in line.


----------



## pigletto

We are checking in on a Saturday as well. There are 9 of us checking into three units. Our plane lands at 10 a.m. 
Our plan so far is to get the rental car, head to a Sweet Tomatoes for lunch and then find a Target or Walmart etc to get our supplies for the week. I'm thinking this will put us close to early afternoon and we will go over to check in. We will keep our swim stuff in a carry on so that we can use the pools if our condos aren't ready (which I doubt they will be) We want all three condos to be in the same building and hopefully on the same or nearby floors. This could take longer to accommodate I'm sure. Our reservations are linked the way we booked (all in my Dh's name with a family member listed on each reservation as the main contact.) 
I'm hopeful this will be a smooth process but definitely not expecting it after reading about some long check in lines. We'll be ready for whatever comes. I guess. I find these things aren't as annoying if you are expecting a wait.

In other news.. I'm so excited for this trip and to be trying Bonnet Creek for the first time. I can barely stand the wait!!!


----------



## Maineiak

We check in on 4/22.  While there, we'll be celebrating my wife's bday on 4/26.  I saw on the information Wyndham sent us that they have "balloon bouquets" delivered to your door.  Anyone have experience with these?  Worth it?


----------



## Fundytrail

Just a parking note. A section of the Tower 2 parking lot is currently under construction and if you return late in the day you may have to park in Tower 2's parking area, no big deal but thought I would let everyone know.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

For anyone interested, I called about renting a cabana at the pool on our planned "resort" day, and found out 2 things--you can call and reserve in advance of arrival, and the lady said the charge would be $99 even though the time I'm there is a low season (some posts said it would be $50). I don't pay until the day of, so maybe that will change, but I'm not counting on it. In our case, I'll probably pay $99--we are planning to spend most of the day at the pool, and we need shade.


----------



## suwoogie

DisneyCowgirl said:


> For anyone interested, I called about renting a cabana at the pool on our planned "resort" day, and found out 2 things--you can call and reserve in advance of arrival, and the lady said the charge would be $99 even though the time I'm there is a low season (some posts said it would be $50). I don't pay until the day of, so maybe that will change, but I'm not counting on it. In our case, I'll probably pay $99--we are planning to spend most of the day at the pool, and we need shade.



How many lounge chairs are in the cabanas? Is there a table too?


----------



## pepperandchips

I wish I had thought about this. The chair hogs were out in full force when I was at WBC last week. Not to mention people "saving" the WBC tubes that were for public use. I totally would have rented a cabana that day instead of fretting over chairs!


----------



## KristinU

Here is a pic of a cabana:


----------



## missingdisneymore

Maineiak said:


> We check in on 4/22.  While there, we'll be celebrating my wife's bday on 4/26.  I saw on the information Wyndham sent us that they have "balloon bouquets" delivered to your door.  Anyone have experience with these?  Worth it?


Was just there last week....they have 3 packages to choose from, not very expensive, to my surprise.  Probably nice if you're  into that kind of thing.  You order them at the activities desk if onsite.


----------



## missingdisneymore

KristinU said:


> Here is a pic of a cabana:


Is it just me?  I can't see a pic.


----------



## KristinU

missingdisneymore said:


> Is it just me?  I can't see a pic.


I'm on my phone,  so it could be me.   How about a link: https://goo.gl/photos/fyDiSn1YTaqjXacH8


----------



## pepperandchips

KristinU said:


> I'm on my phone,  so it could be me.   How about a link: https://goo.gl/photos/fyDiSn1YTaqjXacH8



Nice! Did you guys get a cabana? If so, I'm going on vacation with you next time, Kristin! What tower did you end up in?


----------



## KristinU

pepperandchips said:


> Nice! Did you guys get a cabana? If so, I'm going on vacation with you next time, Kristin! What tower did you end up in?


No cabana for us, we were walking by an empty one earlier and I snapped that pic to post.  We are in tower 5, water view on the 7th floor.  We love it!   The easy access to the lazy river is a huge hit with DS and his friend!  We haven't had problems snagging chairs at the pool,  but I think this week is a little lighter than last week.  I'm going to be so sad to pack up tomorrow!


----------



## missingdisneymore

We were there for 10 days and just came home on Saturday.  We usually stay at the pool by the main building and never had any problem getting chairs, even when we waited until noon or so to hit the pool.  It was way less busy this year than last year for our spring break.  I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## njmousefest

Now I'm intrigued on the cabana.  How do you rent one in advance?  Going to be there with planned resort day on July 4th so that may be a nice touch.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

njmousefest said:


> Now I'm intrigued on the cabana.  How do you rent one in advance?  Going to be there with planned resort day on July 4th so that may be a nice touch.


I just called the main number and they transferred me I guess to the activities desk.


----------



## KristinU

KristinU said:


> Anyone happen to know if the entry doors to the villas are magnetic?


Just to answer my own question in case anyone in the future has the same question: YES.

We used magnetic hooks to hang a shoe organizer on the door for magic bands, room cards, sunscreen, car keys, goggles, sunglasses, activity schedule, etc. (and passed it along in the purple Pay it Forward bin):


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

KristinU said:


> Just to answer my own question in case anyone in the future has the same question: YES.
> 
> We used magnetic hooks to hang a shoe organizer on the door for magic bands, room cards, sunscreen, car keys, goggles, sunglasses, activity schedule, etc. (and passed it along in the purple Pay it Forward bin):



Love this! Last time we stayed in a place like this, all that stuff ended up on the kitchen counter. By the end of the week, it was a mountain of stuff.


----------



## mar21

Does anyone know if the TVs have an HDMI port? I'd like to know if I can stream Netflix on the TV through my laptop. Thanks in advance


----------



## Upatnoon

mar21 said:


> Does anyone know if the TVs have an HDMI port? I'd like to know if I can stream Netflix on the TV through my laptop. Thanks in advance


Yes, they have HDMI ports. Your mileage may vary on streaming video. We've had pretty good Internet there, but it does slow down a bit in the evening when everyone is back in the resort and on.


----------



## mar21

@Upatnoon - Thanks so much! I'll keep that in mind. Looks like I'll be bringing my copies of Lilo and Stitch and Pirates, just in case


----------



## PrinceOfPeace

Just wondering.... are there any pizza delivery recommendations? Would like pizza delivered to hotel room. Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

PrinceOfPeace said:


> Just wondering.... are there any pizza delivery recommendations? Would like pizza delivered to hotel room. Thanks!



Upon check-in, the front desk gave us a list of recommended local places that delivered along with a listing of local grocery stores, pharmacy, liquor stores, etc. I've never had anything delivered at WBC but some of the most recommended pizza places in Orlando tend to be Giordano's, Flippers, and NYPD Pizza. I'm sure others have personal experience and can recommend a delivery service!


----------



## ibob52

PrinceOfPeace said:


> Just wondering.... are there any pizza delivery recommendations? Would like pizza delivered to hotel room. Thanks!



*Part of our first night tradition is ordering Pizza / Pasta .. from Flippers*

*They call you when they are on WBC property.. and it is Required that you*

*Meet with them .. Downstairs just outside the Lobby of whatever Building / Tower you are in.*

*Flyers are occasionally slipped under your door .. by various other Restaurants that Deliver

But they are not Approved to do so by WBC .. Past Reports are .. in most cases the flyer-food is sub-par.
*


----------



## KristinU

ibob52 said:


> *Flyers are occasionally slipped under your door .. by various other Restaurants that Deliver
> 
> But they are not Approved to do so by WBC .. Past Reports are .. in most cases the flyer-food is sub-par.*



Sub-par food at best, a scam for your credit card info at worst.  A while back the DIS Unplugged podcast had a local law enforcement officer on talking about safety tips and she warned against giving info to the flyer "businesses", I have since read the same thing somewhere else, that article said to look for a physical address on the flyer if you do consider ordering.  A scam wouldn't be a real local establishment with a valid street address.


----------



## Fundytrail

PrinceOfPeace said:


> Just wondering.... are there any pizza delivery recommendations? Would like pizza delivered to hotel room. Thanks!



We called Domino's at 407-239-1221 with no issue and a great pizza last week. You will need to know the address and zip code, They will call you just before they arrive so you can meet them in the lobby entrance. No need to give your CC info as they accept cash upon delivery.

Reference
Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista
32830


----------



## mar21

Okay, so I'm here now. We booked a vacation package for a 1 bedroom through Expedia. However, at check in, they said that we have 3 separate reservations: 3 nights in a 1 bedroom, 1 night in a 2 bedroom, and 3 nights in a 1 bedroom. The check in people said that Expedia did this and we'd have to fix it with them. So, we've called them several times.

Has this ever happened to anyone else? We ended up spending the night at the airport because our flight was delayed. We called the front desk, but they still put us as a no show last night.  I'm wondering if this affected our reservation?

Thanks in advance for any advice or insight.


----------



## supamaki

mar21 said:


> @Upatnoon - Thanks so much! I'll keep that in mind. Looks like I'll be bringing my copies of Lilo and Stitch and Pirates, just in case



I was just there last week, building 5, floor 7 and the Wifi was awful. I had 3 Mbps down and about the same up. I called the technical support and got them to reboot the Access Point, but it was no better. he told me they throttle the bandwith because of the amount of users.


----------



## numa05

We have not been to this resort in over 2 years. What are the preferred buildings to request now? Want something updated and with a fireworks view! We will be there in October! Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

numa05 said:


> We have not been to this resort in over 2 years. What are the preferred buildings to request now? Want something updated and with a fireworks view! We will be there in October! Thanks!


All the towers have been updated. The latest to be updated was Tower 6.

As for fireworks, when they have them at Hollywood Studios most of the units with a lake view should see those. Many other units will have a view of the Epcot fireworks. Some may have a few of both. I would guess that 70 percent of the rooms might have a fireworks view when they have them at Hollywood Studios.

As for requests, you can make one when you check in, but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Fundytrail

Tower 2 & 3 BBQ areas are closed until 21st as they are currently under renovations.


----------



## froggygal1301

Anyone know when a good time is to start stalking ebay for a room? We have rented through ebay for our last trip but did it only a couple months out for a 2 bedroom. I'm hoping to find a 3 bedroom in Jan 2017 and just don't see much of anything yet. Is it just way too early? Also, is it unreasonable to hope for a 3 bedroom for at least 7 nights (during off season) under $1000?


----------



## friend2Figment

We took the leap. Oct will be our first off site trip WBC. DH is wondering if we can visit POFQ to eat at their food court counter service one of the days.


----------



## lvdis

friend2Figment said:


> We took the leap. Oct will be our first off site trip WBC. DH is wondering if we can visit POFQ to eat at their food court counter service one of the days.


You sure can!  When my husband and I stayed at WBC 2 years ago, we drove over to CBR (which is basically next door!) one morning for breakfast so I could have Mickey waffles.  We just told them at the guard shack that we were going in for breakfast and they waved us on.


----------



## friend2Figment

Thanks, the DH and the DD will be so happy. That was part of not wanting to give up our on-site room.


----------



## Upatnoon

froggygal1301 said:


> Anyone know when a good time is to start stalking ebay for a room? We have rented through ebay for our last trip but did it only a couple months out for a 2 bedroom. I'm hoping to find a 3 bedroom in Jan 2017 and just don't see much of anything yet. Is it just way too early? Also, is it unreasonable to hope for a 3 bedroom for at least 7 nights (during off season) under $1000?



3 Bedrooms are much rare than 2 bedrooms and I would not count of finding one for your dates on Ebay. I would shop from one from many of the sellers mentioned on this thread, or contact some of the ebay sellers.


----------



## Upatnoon

friend2Figment said:


> We took the leap. Oct will be our first off site trip WBC. DH is wondering if we can visit POFQ to eat at their food court counter service one of the days.


You can visit any Disney resort to eat! Art of Animation is a fun one to walk around and take photos. Also, Fort Wilderness is a great place to visit. All very easy and about 10-15 minutes away by car.


----------



## pigletto

mar21 said:


> Okay, so I'm here now. We booked a vacation package for a 1 bedroom through Expedia. However, at check in, they said that we have 3 separate reservations: 3 nights in a 1 bedroom, 1 night in a 2 bedroom, and 3 nights in a 1 bedroom. The check in people said that Expedia did this and we'd have to fix it with them. So, we've called them several times.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone else? We ended up spending the night at the airport because our flight was delayed. We called the front desk, but they still put us as a no show last night.  I'm wondering if this affected our reservation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice or insight.


I'm sorry your vacation is off to such a rocky start. Hopefully everything has been fixed at this point and you are enjoying your trip.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

KristinU said:


> The current schedule was posted a few pages back, but I'm here now and just used CamScan to scan it, here's a link to the PDF in my Google Docs...hopefully this works! https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4cqKhx4DckRTzdEQWpoeXBQY1k/view?usp=drivesdk



Thank you so much for this and the cabana info. We got a half-day cabana at the Disneyland Hotel in 2013, and it was awesome, and my DH has been asking if WBC has cabanas, too. 
Going back to the schedule, I assume only the items with "$" next to them cost extra? Anyone recall how much *sundaes* or *s'mores* are?


----------



## smd8z

Is there a link anywhere to the restaurant menu?


----------



## AeroKU

froggygal1301 said:


> Anyone know when a good time is to start stalking ebay for a room? We have rented through ebay for our last trip but did it only a couple months out for a 2 bedroom. I'm hoping to find a 3 bedroom in Jan 2017 and just don't see much of anything yet. Is it just way too early? Also, is it unreasonable to hope for a 3 bedroom for at least 7 nights (during off season) under $1000?



January 2017 is considered High Season (Value, High, Prime) and for a 3 BR Deluxe, you are looking at $1820 for 7 nights.  I'd be surprised if you find anything close to $1000.


----------



## Upatnoon

AeroKU said:


> January 2017 is considered High Season (Value, High, Prime) and for a 3 BR Deluxe, you are looking at $1820 for 7 nights.  I'd be surprised if you find anything close to $1000.


If you look in the sold listings on ebay, during the peak, peak season in March, many 3 bedrooms went for $1688, and January is not as high as March for demand. I agree that $700 is likely too low for a full week in a 3 bedroom.


----------



## KristinU

And I still think $1700 - $1800 for a 3 bedroom unit for 7 nights is a bargain considering you are pretty much on property.  I compared the price of our recent 2 bedroom WBC for 8 nights with what we would have paid to rent a 2 bedroom at SSR (a pretty close comp I think) and it would have been about $5000 as opposed to the $1000 we paid.


----------



## smd8z

smd8z said:


> Is there a link anywhere to the restaurant menu?



 Never mind found them !  For some reason I couldn't see them on my phone but when I got on my computer they popped up on the hotel website


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

We took our children's lunch in a soft sided cooler and noone said anything to us about it not being allowed. We did this to save money and my kids are picky eaters!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Are there now Cabanas at all of the pools?  Last time we were there I only remember seeing them at the pool the hotel is attached to.


----------



## Upatnoon

chicagoshannon said:


> Are there now Cabanas at all of the pools?  Last time we were there I only remember seeing them at the pool the hotel is attached to.


There are many cabanas around the pirate pool by tower 6.


----------



## Chelley00

There are cabanas near the pool at tower four too


----------



## sretav

ibob52 said:


> *Part of our first night tradition is ordering Pizza / Pasta .. from Flippers*
> 
> *They call you when they are on WBC property.. and it is Required that you*
> 
> *Meet with them .. Downstairs just outside the Lobby of whatever Building / Tower you are in.*
> 
> *Flyers are occasionally slipped under your door .. by various other Restaurants that Deliver
> 
> But they are not Approved to do so by WBC .. Past Reports are .. in most cases the flyer-food is sub-par.*


Do you order from the 12525 State Road Location? We thought we might order pizza our first night after the drive from Toronto.


----------



## ibob52

*



sretav said:



			Do you order from the 12525 State Road Location? 
We thought we might order pizza our first night after the drive from Toronto.
		
Click to expand...


I am not sure of the address/location.*

*Our last trip (WBC/2015) we asked the concierge for a list of restaurants*

*Specific to what kind of food (pizza - breakfast - etc)*

*We also got directions to .. TARGET - Walmart etc*


----------



## arubia

We are thinking of staying here for our first trip to Disney. Are there stairs in the resort that are easily accessible or do you have to use the elevators? I hate elevators...


----------



## pepperandchips

arubia said:


> We are thinking of staying here for our first trip to Disney. Are there stairs in the resort that are easily accessible or do you have to use the elevators? I hate elevators...



We never used stairs (except in the parking garage) but our first stay was in a first floor unit. You could ask for one and avoid stairs or elevators altogether.


----------



## chicagoshannon

There are stairs toward the end of each hallway/wing for sure.  There might be stairs near the elevators too but I don't remember.


----------



## kangamangus

Well I did it!! I just booked a 4 bedroom presidential suite for our upcoming trip!! For our family I hope the extra space is worth not having the bus system.  We will be renting two mini vans.  Since it will be our immediate family of 8 plus my brother and my parents the extra bedrooms will be nice to have!  Fingers crossed it all works out....we have never done VRBO before.


----------



## brios86

@mar21 - how did everything end up?


----------



## Maineiak

Here now in Tower 5.  High floor, perfect view of DHS fireworks last night.

Anyone ever do the presentation?  We've done many over the years and lately have been skipping them, but got roped into it this time around.  Just wondering if the gift of a 10 day stay is too good to be true?


----------



## Spanky

You will be dealing with very aggressive sales force. Just do not believe what they say, stay firm in your No Thank You and you should be O K. I have heard some folks say it is hard to redeem the 10 day stay.


----------



## chicagoshannon

The stay you get ,usually, can only be booked 30 days in advance.  Beware!


----------



## Fundytrail

3 AM fire alarm in Tower 3 last night was a rude awaking, thanks to some prankster. Everyone had to evacuate and it took about a half hour for the all clear to re-enter.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Has anyone ever bought their room on eBay? I'm looking at both Farrell's Vacations and AZTimeshares as sellers. Any experience there?


----------



## Chelley00

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Has anyone ever bought their room on eBay? I'm looking at both Farrell's Vacations and AZTimeshares as sellers. Any experience there?



We used Farrell's in October off of eBay.   No problems at all.


----------



## NinaBella

Here now and not impressed.  We are on the hotel side and have the bunk bed room. I am here with a 13 and 14 year old. I thought the hotel was okay until my hysband and kids said it was below average.  We also did the presentation for 2.5 hours.

My husbsnd says he doesn't get a friendly feel here and pool is not up to par. I didnt go to the pool but he days its shallow and more for adults to sit in pool and drink.  14 year old says the deepest part is 4 ft and is "miniscule".  There isn't very many things to do at this hotel for teens.

I would give it just an average rating.  We travel a lot and my family has stayed in nicer places.  Overall in Orlando our favorite hotel is still Gaylord Palms.  My husband also just said we might try SoG again since it has been a few years since we have stayed there.

The internet keeps disconnecting on my Samsung phone but my son is connected on his Apple fine.

Front desk is young and very fake to the point of obnoxious.  She asked me 3 times how many room keys I needed and I answered the same 3 times. She wasnt listening to me, and she kept repeating everything like she didn't even remember what she said 2 seconds ago.

I would recommend the hotel for value and location, but not for any amenities.  We have a few friends here this weekend on the owner side as her mom is owner.  The owner side is probably nicer than the hotel side.  We went into a 2 bedroom and a 4 bedroom during our presentation.

We are checkin out now and DH is pointing out rips on couch and stains around room, scratches on table.  Its all fine, just shows its an older room.

Just thought I would share since so many love WBC, that the hotel side is average for room, below average for amenities.


----------



## missingdisneymore

NinaBella said:


> Here now and not impressed.  We are on the hotel side...
> Just thought I would share since so many love WBC, that the hotel side is average for room, below average for amenities.


This is why we looooove the timeshare side.  No extra fees and way better all around.  Wouldn't waste my time/$ on the hotel when I could get a condo for cheaper than a hotel room.


----------



## smd8z

But can't you use the other poolside you stay at the hotel? Or did your kids not like the other pools as well? Just wondering because we are going in a few days


----------



## NinaBella

missingdisneymore said:


> This is why we looooove the timeshare side.  No extra fees and way better all around.  Wouldn't waste my time/$ on the hotel when I could get a condo for cheaper than a hotel room.



I was there under a promo, so i paid $179 for 2 nights.  Original reservation in March was in the owner side but I had to reschedule and there was no availability other than the hotel side. I would't want more than 2 nights. One night would have worked for this trip because we are only in town to watch cheer today.  My husband and son only came because it was 2 nights to check out the pool.  They could have explored other areas but we saw the areas from the room tours and they didnt appear much different.

In addition to the $179 promo we were charged the following... per night...
1) Parking $20.00
2) Parking gate tax 1.30
3) Occupancy tax $12.12
4) State tax $13.14

2-nights total $179 + 93.10 = 272.10
So $136.05 per night

Oh and we got a $100 visa gift card for attending the presentation.

Queen bed, sofa bed, bunk beds.


----------



## NinaBella

I didn't ask about using the other pools.  My daughter and I stayed on the room while my husband and 14 year old son went to the pool.  Since the pool is shallow its probably great for younger kids.
The beach hotel we fequent has a large rectangle pool that goes to 6ft. Nothing overly fancy about the rectangle pool but my son says he likes the beach hotel pool better.  It is advertised as the largest hotel pool in st pete.


----------



## married2mm

Being very lazy

I was just wondering if there was one company preferred over another for booking through?

I stayed here last September & loved it-however dh prefers offsite villas...

I can see pros & cons for both


----------



## missingdisneymore

$100 for 2.5 hours worth of my time?  No thanks.  I'll be in one of the lazy rivers, or playing mini golf, or getting ice cream, or listening to live entertainment, or enjoying an adult bevy, or soakin in one of the many hot tubs, or playing billiards with the kiddos, or ...... 

There's several pools and hot tubs and a couple of lazy rivers.  I have teenagers as well and if they can't find enough to do at WBC, I tell them they have a serious issue and are maybe a bit hard to please.  A pool doesn't need to be deep to be fun.  The main pool on the timeshare side is huge BTW.

Guests of either property are welcome to use any and all amenities.  They just charge ridiculous fees at the hotel.

Edit:  the pools are deeper than 4'.​


----------



## NinaBella

missingdisneymore said:


> $100 for 2.5 hours worth of my time?  No thanks.  I'll be in one of the lazy rivers, or playing mini golf, or getting ice cream, or listening to live entertainment, or enjoying an adult bevy, or soakin in one of the many hot tubs, or playing billiards with the kiddos, or ......
> 
> There's several pools and hot tubs and a couple of lazy rivers.  I have teenagers as well and if they can't find enough to do at WBC, I tell them they have a serious issue and are maybe a bit hard to please.  A pool doesn't need to be deep to be fun.  The main pool on the timeshare side is huge BTW.
> 
> Guests of either property are welcome to use any and all amenities.  They just charge ridiculous fees at the hotel.
> 
> Edit:  the pools are deeper than 4'.​


Well, I did have my starbucks in hand and it was an 8AM start. We also had side conversation about Tunisia (where our salesman was from) and Alaska (where his manager was from). DH and I are both retired military so we had some good side conversations.  We also were the last to leave in our group.  We were seriously considering buying.  Since we had no plans that day, 2.5 hours was nothing.


----------



## pepperandchips

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Has anyone ever bought their room on eBay? I'm looking at both Farrell's Vacations and AZTimeshares as sellers. Any experience there?



Farrell's was great when we used them. His daughter (from what I could tell) was our representative and she has been a pleasure to deal with (Michaela). Very responsive.



NinaBella said:


> Here now and not impressed.  We are on the hotel side and have the bunk bed room....
> 
> I would recommend the hotel for value and location, but not for any amenities.  We have a few friends here this weekend on the owner side as her mom is owner.  The owner side is probably nicer than the hotel side.  We went into a 2 bedroom and a 4 bedroom during our presentation.
> ...
> 
> Just thought I would share since so many love WBC, that the hotel side is average for room, below average for amenities.



We have stayed at the Hilton Bonnet Creek and same thing - after all the nickel and dimes, I was wishing we'd just booked at WBC (ownership). But the Hilton was super nice with a great pool. No complaints other than price and upcharges. That's why I LOOOOOOOOVE Bonnet Creek 



married2mm said:


> Being very lazy
> 
> I was just wondering if there was one company preferred over another for booking through?
> 
> I stayed here last September & loved it-however dh prefers offsite villas...
> 
> I can see pros & cons for both



Have used Farrell's Vacation Rentals and Shelby Resorts. Better rate from Shelby, no complaints about either. Both helpful and responsive!


----------



## married2mm

pepperandchips said:


> Have used Farrell's Vacation Rentals and Shelby Resorts. Better rate from Shelby, no complaints about either. Both helpful and responsive!




Thanks very much.


----------



## owill

I have seen other posts on the boards that suggest budgeting an hour to get from WBC to the turnstiles at the Magic Kingdom for rope drop.  Should a similar amount of time budgeted for Epcot and DHS?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

An hour, really?  We have a 8:15 adr pre 9am park opening at MK.  I was told to arrive by 7:45am.  So leave WBC before 7? Glad day before is not a park day


----------



## Maineiak

owill said:


> I have seen other posts on the boards that suggest budgeting an hour to get from WBC to the turnstiles at the Magic Kingdom for rope drop.  Should a similar amount of time budgeted for Epcot and DHS?



Yup, time was an hour and 10 minutes from WBC until we started walking down Main Street yesterday.


----------



## AeroKU

That's crazy.  Were you using the Resort Shuttle?  We used Mears Cab for everything last year and it probably took 15 minutes to get to the TTC, 15-20 mins on the monorail, and maybe 5-10 mins to get through the gates.


----------



## KristinU

Epcot, DHS, and AK all took us considerably less time than MK.  DHS is practically next door, so maybe 15 minutes to get over there and park and get in.  Closer to 20-25 for the other two.  Then a good 45 or so for MK because of the TTC.  You just never know if your timing is going to be perfect with the ferry or monorail, or if you'll walk up right when they just loaded the last person on and you have to wait for the next one.


----------



## Dis5150

Our time to MK from WBC was over 2 hours. We had lunch reservations at BOG and left with plenty of time. Traffic was very backed up going into the TTC, tram waited forever before leaving to allow people to get on, no boat so got in line for the monorail and waited 30 minutes for one to arrive that we could get on (they were having issues). Then the one we got on broke down. We were still sitting there at our reservation time. But I called the reservation line and explained what happened and that we were currently in a non moving monorail and they told us BOG would still seat us. We got there 1 hour after our reservation. It was such a horrible experience that I won't use the TTC ever again. We will park at Epcot or HS and use a bus or monorail. DH never stays till park close anyway so he can easily get to the car before either of those park closes. Then DD's and I take the bus to BW and use Uber to get back to WBC. We love BW and don't mind doing this but it's not for everyone I know. We always hit up the bakery anyway.


----------



## KristinU

Dis5150 said:


> Our time to MK from WBC was over 2 hours. We had lunch reservations at BOG and left with plenty of time. Traffic was very backed up going into the TTC, tram waited forever before leaving to allow people to get on, no boat so got in line for the monorail and waited 30 minutes for one to arrive that we could get on (they were having issues). Then the one we got on broke down. We were still sitting there at our reservation time. But I called the reservation line and explained what happened and that we were currently in a non moving monorail and they told us BOG would still seat us. We got there 1 hour after our reservation. It was such a horrible experience that I won't use the TTC ever again. We will park at Epcot or HS and use a bus or monorail. DH never stays till park close anyway so he can easily get to the car before either of those park closes. Then DD's and I take the bus to BW and use Uber to get back to WBC. We love BW and don't mind doing this but it's not for everyone I know. We always hit up the bakery anyway.



Oh, that sounds terrible!  Parking at Epcot still exposes you to the possibility of Monorail issues...I'd go for the HS and bus method, personally.  We were stuck on a monorail between TTC and Epcot last fall that kept having issues and took a good 30 minutes or more to finally get there.  I had visions of having to be rescued by ladder.  As much as I love the monoraril, I don't think it is the most reliable form of transport at WDW at this time.


----------



## Dis5150

KristinU said:


> Oh, that sounds terrible!  Parking at Epcot still exposes you to the possibility of Monorail issues...I'd go for the HS and bus method, personally.  We were stuck on a monorail between TTC and Epcot last fall that kept having issues and took a good 30 minutes or more to finally get there.  I had visions of having to be rescued by ladder.  As much as I love the monoraril, I don't think it is the most reliable form of transport at WDW at this time.



Yeah, that is what I am thinking! We are headed back Sept 18-25!


----------



## pepperandchips

owill said:


> I have seen other posts on the boards that suggest budgeting an hour to get from WBC to the turnstiles at the Magic Kingdom for rope drop.  Should a similar amount of time budgeted for Epcot and DHS?



It took us over an hour just from the parking attendant at the TTC/MK parking lot until the tapstiles at park entry. Had nothing to do with the distance from WBC or resort transportation - this was in our car. The major delay was the GINORMOUS wait in the lines at bag check, but yes, I would budget a lot of time from leaving WBC to where you want to be first inside the MK. Next time I will probably plan on it taking us an hour and a half.


----------



## Maineiak

AeroKU said:


> That's crazy.  Were you using the Resort Shuttle?  We used Mears Cab for everything last year and it probably took 15 minutes to get to the TTC, 15-20 mins on the monorail, and maybe 5-10 mins to get through the gates.



Nope, personal car.  Parked and walked from Simba lot, we would have had to wait for two trams to get on.  Waited for three monorails, then the lines for security were huge.


----------



## lvdis

Maineiak said:


> Nope, personal car.  Parked and walked from Simba lot, we would have had to wait for two trams to get on.  Waited for three monorails, then the lines for security were huge.


Oh no, that sounds terrible.  What time of day was it?  Were you trying to get there for park opening?


----------



## babyruth

Oh man I was looking into this place but I think y'all just officially scared me away from it! An hour and a half away from MK with a 3 yr old ain't gonna happen! That's ridiculous!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

babyruth said:


> Oh man I was looking into this place but I think y'all just officially scared me away from it! An hour and a half away from MK with a 3 yr old ain't gonna happen! That's ridiculous!



You might not have better luck anywhere outside of the 4 hotels with boat/monorail service to MK. As the previous posters pointed out, it isn't the ride from the resort that makes it take so long.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

I've looked and maybe I'm just missing it, but what kind of food service is available at the resort? Are there menus posted somewhere? Wondering if there's something for lunch while we're at the pool especially.


----------



## evcollins

Did I read and understand correctly somewhere that all presidential suites are in Tower 6?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

It is my understanding that all 1,2 and 3 bedrooms yes, the 4 bedrooms are at the  tops of all buildings.


evcollins said:


> Did I read and understand correctly somewhere that all presidential suites are in Tower 6?


----------



## pepperandchips

babyruth said:


> Oh man I was looking into this place but I think y'all just officially scared me away from it! An hour and a half away from MK with a 3 yr old ain't gonna happen! That's ridiculous!


 If you drive your own car to the TTC you would encounter this staying at any resort. The Disney resort buses, boats, and monorail might shave off the <30 minutes we spent on the tram and ferry, but the bag check line was the nightmare. Buses from an offsite resort still require a ferry or monorail ride as they drop at the TTC not at MK bus shelters. No matter where you stay I advise you to adjust your expectations. Crowds have been higher (or controlled poorly) and no resort can help you with that.


----------



## smd8z

DisneyCowgirl said:


> I've looked and maybe I'm just missing it, but what kind of food service is available at the resort? Are there menus posted somewhere? Wondering if there's something for lunch while we're at the pool especially.



 I was looking for this the other day and they had it on the website .  Now, we are staying at the hotel side so it was on the hotel website .

http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining/dining-orlando-florida


----------



## pmdeve

When at Disney, I rent a scooter and have it delivered to the Resort.  This is my first time at WBC.  Is there a preferred vendor list as they have in Disney?  Any information about renting a scooter for my visit will be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## serenitynow

pmdeve said:


> When at Disney, I rent a scooter and have it delivered to the Resort.  This is my first time at WBC.  Is there a preferred vendor list as they have in Disney?  Any information about renting a scooter for my visit will be appreciated.  Thanks.


Me too. I looked into list of providers of the disabilies thread of the Disboards to choose a vendor. No problems with delivery, since WBC is basically on "Disney property" for delivery purposes. I decided to go with Walker Mobility as their scooter looks simple to disassemble for transport. Plus we have used the before when staying onsite.


----------



## serenitynow

babyruth said:


> Oh man I was looking into this place but I think y'all just officially scared me away from it! An hour and a half away from MK with a 3 yr old ain't gonna happen! That's ridiculous!


Not trying to sway you one way or the other, but it can take that long staying onsite to get to a certain park depending on the luck of the bus. The buses are "supposed" to run every 25 minutes. If you just miss the bus, there's about 1/2 hour. Depending on the season and resort, the next bus might be full or crowded. If it's full, they usually send another bus 15 minutes more. Get on the bus, stop at other resort stops, add 20 minutes more for the loading of new bus passengers (depending on the resort), the bus drive in traffic to your park about another 20-30 minutes.

 There is no quick way into a Disney park, especially Magic Kingdom, unless you are close enough to walk from your resort (Conteporary or Grand Floridian).

When we stay onsite and rely on the bus, we leave at least one hour early for a ADR and sometimes we have been late.

Plus now you have to add 30 minutes to get through bag check, regardless of how you arrived to the park.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is one of the closest offsite resorts to Disney. There is just not a great way to get to the parks in a short amount of time.


----------



## pmdeve

serenitynow said:


> Me too. I looked into list of providers of the disabilies thread of the Disboards to choose a vendor. No problems with delivery, since WBC is basically on "Disney property" for delivery purposes. I decided to go with Walker Mobility as their scooter looks simple to disassemble for transport. Plus we have used the before when staying onsite.



Thanks!!!  I appreciate your help!


----------



## serenitynow

Very welcome


----------



## babyruth

serenitynow said:


> Not trying to sway you one way or the other, but it can take that long staying onsite to get to a certain park depending on the luck of the bus. The buses are "supposed" to run every 25 minutes. If you just miss the bus, there's about 1/2 hour. Depending on the season and resort, the next bus might be full or crowded. If it's full, they usually send another bus 15 minutes more. Get on the bus, stop at other resort stops, add 20 minutes more for the loading of new bus passengers (depending on the resort), the bus drive in traffic to your park about another 20-30 minutes.
> 
> There is no quick way into a Disney park, especially Magic Kingdom, unless you are close enough to walk from your resort (Conteporary or Grand Floridian).
> 
> When we stay onsite and rely on the bus, we leave at least one hour early for a ADR and sometimes we have been late.
> 
> Plus now you have to add 30 minutes to get through bag check, regardless of how you arrived to the park.
> 
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek is one of the closest offsite resorts to Disney. There is just not a great way to get to the parks in a short amount of time.



So I'm taking away a few things from reading all these concerns and time estimates of getting into the parks. (not just on this thread but on the DIS throughout) 1) things (crowds, staff ratio, bus timing and reliability etc) must have majorly changed since I was there last. 2) don't bring a bag in with you. or are you saying everyone goes through it regardless of if you brought one?


----------



## froggygal1301

AeroKU said:


> January 2017 is considered High Season (Value, High, Prime) and for a 3 BR Deluxe, you are looking at $1820 for 7 nights.  I'd be surprised if you find anything close to $1000.



Where did you find that info on which season it is? Is that for Bonnet Creek specifically or Disney or what? Just trying to gather more info  We will have the freedom to travel whenever we want next year (starting homeschool, yay!) and I'd like to go during value/off season, or as much as possible for one considering it's Disney. DH had pinpointed January as his requested date after looking at crowd calendars because we saw that it was supposed to be at the lowest then, except for President's Day (I think that's the holiday in Jan).


----------



## AeroKU

froggygal1301 said:


> Where did you find that info on which season it is? Is that for Bonnet Creek specifically or Disney or what? Just trying to gather more info  We will have the freedom to travel whenever we want next year (starting homeschool, yay!) and I'd like to go during value/off season, or as much as possible for one considering it's Disney. DH had pinpointed January as his requested date after looking at crowd calendars because we saw that it was supposed to be at the lowest then, except for President's Day (I think that's the holiday in Jan).



http://vacationupgrades.com/pricing.html


----------



## froggygal1301

AeroKU said:


> http://vacationupgrades.com/pricing.html



Thanks a bunch! This actually helps my case for traveling in April, which is my preferred month  We are spoiled after getting our 2bdrm for 1 week for $750 last year.


----------



## serenitynow

KristinU said:


> Just to answer my own question in case anyone in the future has the same question: YES.
> 
> We used magnetic hooks to hang a shoe organizer on the door for magic bands, room cards, sunscreen, car keys, goggles, sunglasses, activity schedule, etc. (and passed it along in the purple Pay it Forward bin):


Where did you find the magnetic hooks? I'd love to leave one for the Teal Bin Pay it Forward


----------



## pepperandchips

babyruth said:


> So I'm taking away a few things from reading all these concerns and time estimates of getting into the parks. (not just on this thread but on the DIS throughout) 1) things (crowds, staff ratio, bus timing and reliability etc) must have majorly changed since I was there last. 2) don't bring a bag in with you. or are you saying everyone goes through it regardless of if you brought one?



1.) Yes, I agree, and I don't know what the specific worst issue is as I think it may be a combination of these things compounding the issue with crowding. This was only an issue for us in the Magic Kingdom and only in the morning. Epcot did have long bag check lines at park open some days, but when I say "long" I mean "15 minutes" not an hour. MK bag check in the evening was no problem. We had no problems at Animal Kingdom, and I skipped the studios last time so I have no insight.

1a.) Another thing that's super annoying is that they've taken many of the parking spaces "close enough to walk" (comfortably, I recognize you could walk from Florida to California, but I mean a reasonably fit and energetic person would elect to walk rather than wait on a tram) and designated them for "premium parking". This is the recent change that irks me the most. I don't want to ride a tram. I want to get there before the park opens and get a close space!  And I don't want to pay an extra $15 for it!!!

2.) Absolutely! If you can get away with not having a bag I would for sure go without. However, if you have a stroller/scooter pouch/wristlet etc. those items are considered bags and you will have to wait along with everyone else. Just beware - we were trying to leave the MK at about 10:15 or 10:30 (when the masses are crowding in) and the "lines" of people coming from the Ferry to the bag check stations on the right side of the park entrance were 100% solid, think WALL of people as far as the eye could see. We wanted to get on the resort launch boat back to Poly but based on where we were siphoned through the exit and since we literally could not get through the crowd of people we walked to contemporary and took the monorail. All this to say that even going bagless, you may still be one fish in a huge stream and gridlocked for a while regardless of your wisdom in not carrying a bag. 

Now... who can convince my family that they won't end up needing Advil, bandaids, flip flops, more sunscreen, ponchos, and all the other crap I am designated to carry around in my parks bag?


----------



## Dis5150

Well I can't even find a 3 bdrm deluxe for our September trip. I was quoted $1813 for a Presidential this morning, but was hoping for a deluxe. We may have to squeeze into a 2 bdrm.


----------



## KristinU

serenitynow said:


> Where did you find the magnetic hooks? I'd love to leave one for the Teal Bin Pay it Forward



In the hardware section at Walmart near the adhesive hooks.  And thanks!  I'm in line for the teal bin in November


----------



## serenitynow

KristinU said:


> In the hardware section at Walmart near the adhesive hooks.  And thanks!  I'm in line for the teal bin in November


Ok, thanks! I saw those but they said they only held 3 pounds so I thought it wouldn't work.


----------



## KristinU

serenitynow said:


> Ok, thanks! I saw those but they said they only held 3 pounds so I thought it wouldn't work.


3 lbs a piece and I had 4 across the top of the shoe organizer, so 12 lbs total - more than enough   But I did learn that a single one isn't big enough to hold a bunch of bananas on the side of the fridge


----------



## chicagoshannon

pmdeve said:


> When at Disney, I rent a scooter and have it delivered to the Resort.  This is my first time at WBC.  Is there a preferred vendor list as they have in Disney?  Any information about renting a scooter for my visit will be appreciated.  Thanks.


We've use Apple Scooter several times with no problems.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

It is official: I booked a 5-night stay with Farrell's, so we'll be there in November! We're really excited about our split stay, with this spacious 2-bdrm for our final leg (after the Cabins and a weekend at USO).
So, how can we rent a cabana for our no-park day? We did one for a half day at the Disneyland Hotel back in 2013, and now my eldest son and DH are hoked on them.


----------



## pepperandchips

TigerlilyAJ said:


> It is official: I booked a 5-night stay with Farrell's, so we'll be there in November! We're really excited about our split stay, with this spacious 2-bdrm for our final leg (after the Cabins and a weekend at USO).
> So, how can we rent a cabana for our no-park day? We did one for a half day at the Disneyland Hotel back in 2013, and now my eldest son and DH are hoked on them.



Anyone (maybe a Wyndham points owner) know why Farrell offers these 5 day discounted stays?


----------



## chicagoshannon

pepperandchips said:


> Anyone (maybe a Wyndham points owner) know why Farrell offers these 5 day discounted stays?


I have no idea.  I'm an owner and I don't see any point benefit in that.


----------



## tlovesdis

I am subscribing to this thread!  My dad was able to get us in here for 7 nights in February 2017!  My cousin and I are taking my niece and her BFF for an early graduation present!  I have a lot of reading to do about this place, transportation, etc...I am a planner so I am excited to start my research!

Any opinions on renting a car/driving to the parks each day versus using the shuttle service provided???  How much is a rental car for a week in Orlando???  I am just getting started so I will probably have more questions, but will search other threads before I ask!

Thanks!


----------



## KristinU

tlovesdis said:


> Any opinions on renting a car/driving to the parks each day versus using the shuttle service provided???  How much is a rental car for a week in Orlando???



Welcome to the thread!  We've rented both times we've stayed at WBC and really liked the freedom and flexibility.  Also helps with grocery trips, etc.  Rental cars can usually be found for great rates in Orlando.  Start poking around the Transportation board and you'll see that they start a thread for each month with rental car codes and deals that people find.  We recently paid $160 for our 9 day trip using Alamo and the "Vegas Brazil" code that is talked about a lot over there.  At $8 a person round trip for the shuttle, the rental car just makes sense to us.  Oh, and we have AP's this year, so the parking is included, so that made it an even easier decision.


----------



## Spanky

Peppersandchips- Wyndham - like many hotels - charges more points for Fri & Sat night stays. I imagine the 5 day stays are Sunday - Thursday night which cost the owner less to rent so they are willing to rent the dates at a cheaper price and still make a profit.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Spanky said:


> Peppersandchips- Wyndham - like many hotels - charges more points for Fri & Sat night stays. I imagine the 5 day stays are Sunday - Thursday night which cost the owner less to rent so they are willing to rent the dates at a cheaper price and still make a profit.


Yes, when I inquired about a 7-day stay, the price for adding Friday night and Saturday night was about the same as booking a family suite at ASMu, where the Sun-Thurs nightly rate is less than anything Disney except a single room at Pop--which is not big enough for my party.
I'm looking forward to discovering how to kick back here and do some non-Disney dining and enjoy all the space. I can't wait to try out the whirlpool tub.


----------



## Mo B

pepperandchips said:


> Now... who can convince my family that they won't end up needing Advil, bandaids, flip flops, more sunscreen, ponchos, and all the other crap I am designated to carry around in my parks bag?



That is hilarious! I am the carry all as well!


----------



## Dis5150

Was finally able to book a 2 bedroom deluxe for 7 nights through Farrell's. No one had a 3 bedroom left for our September trip. Waited too long but sometimes you have to when it comes to money. Just glad to find something as 4/6 of us had already bought our plane tickets for the trip! And more importantly, I have been signed up for bin 1 for those dates for months, lol! The only one really inconvenienced by going down to a 2 bdrm is my DD26 and she is being a total trooper about it! She and I are the real Disney freaks in the family so we go to Disney 2-3 more times a year for runDisney races. We almost always stay on property for those for the ease of race morning transportation. So she is fine with 1 trip of sleeping on the air bed.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Has anyone ever bought their room on eBay? I'm looking at both Farrell's Vacations and AZTimeshares as sellers. Any experience there?


I used seller "Qvac" off of ebay this time. We have a 2 bedroom deluxe from May 18th to May 27th booked for $900 !!  she has 100% feedback. She worked hard to find my dates. Her price was $500 less than Farrell / $450 less than Vacation Strategy & Vacation Upgrades. Ive spoke with the seller twice - very nice lady. Look for her listings - if you dont see your dates she will hunt for them and call you when they pop up. Good luck !


----------



## BizmoFunyuns

Looking forward to loving Bonnet Creek in October for 7 days.  This will be my kids first trip to Disney World and Bonnet Creek.  We have gone to Wyndham Smoky Mtns. and Glacier Canyon resorts and they are both really nice.  I'm sure these will be too.  Although not sure how much time we will be spending there with all the Disney activities.


----------



## brios86

I just called to confirm our reservation and everything sounds good. We check in tomorrow!


----------



## ktate82

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> I used seller "Qvac" off of ebay this time. We have a 2 bedroom deluxe from May 18th to May 27th booked for $900 !!  she has 100% feedback. She worked hard to find my dates. Her price was $500 less than Farrell / $450 less than Vacation Strategy & Vacation Upgrades. Ive spoke with the seller twice - very nice lady. Look for her listings - if you dont see your dates she will hunt for them and call you when they pop up. Good luck !



Is it possible to rent just one night?  We have a 7 night stay through RCI and check out on a Friday, but we are going on a cruise on Saturday.  We were thinking maybe we could get one more night there through a renter (or at least check the cost) so we wouldn't have to move for one night.  Also if we did that, is there a way to link the reservations so we don't have to move rooms at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## DisneyDazed

I think I'm falling out of love with Bonnet creek. Woke up this morning to bugs.  My biggest fear ever.  The building manager is great came out right away moved us is treating all of our stuff  and is bringing out a dog to clear our next room for peace  of mind. Perhaps they are only being so reactive  because I actually was brave enough to get a bug in a bag for evidence.

That being said wyndham as a company in general is nasty. Please people do NOT set through the sells pitch.  Today we were basically told it is a wate and we were taken for a ride with the Discovery plan we purchased last year.  They midway restricted  availability to discovery owners and never told us.  I could go on and on but it's not worth  it.  Their rooms are hit and miss and if you are a germ a phobe or like a clean room bring your own cleaning stuff.  This room we had so  many balls of hair in the shower and corners of the bathroom.  When I cleaned the floors the  rags came up nearly black.

Now I know basically every hotel has issues with bugs these days.  It's how they treat the issue that speaks volumes to me. It's sad to read other guests who have had same experiences where their concerns were dismissed. We work with many hotels back home so are aware of protocols Etc.  Just wish this hotel would keep their standards up to par across the board. Last stay was amazing, this one has us done. Mostly due to how dirty the room was and how the manager and main sales person treated us. They do not keep their word at all and approach you wih an " oh well attitude. "


----------



## DisneyDazed

DisneyDazed said:


> I think I'm falling out of love with Bonnet creek. Woke up this morning to bugs.  My biggest fear ever.  The building manager is great came out right away moved us is treating all of our stuff  and is bringing out a dog to clear our next room for peace  of mind. Perhaps they are only being so reactive  because I actually was brave enough to get a bug in a bag for evidence.
> 
> That being said wyndham as a company in general is nasty. Please people do NOT set through the sells pitch.  Today we were basically told it is a wate and we were taken for a ride with the Discovery plan we purchased last year.  They midway restricted  availability to discovery owners and never told us.  I could go on and on but it's not worth  it.  Their rooms are hit and miss and if you are a germ a phobe or like a clean room bring your own cleaning stuff.  This room we had so  many balls of hair in the shower and corners of the bathroom.  When I cleaned the floors the  rags came up nearly black.
> 
> Now I know basically every hotel has issues with bugs these days.  It's how they treat the issue that speaks volumes to me. It's sad to read other guests who have had same experiences where their concerns were dismissed. We work with many hotels back home so are aware of protocols Etc.  Just wish this hotel would keep their standards up to par across the board. Last stay was amazing, this one has us done. Mostly due to how dirty the room was and how the manager and main sales person treated us. They do not keep their word at all and approach you wih an " oh well attitude. "



Nix that I'm done with this place.  I posted this  before the process was compete and now we have to stay in this exact room until tomorrow.   they will give is new bed linens though. Nobody else will be brought in until tomorrow


----------



## ibob52

DisneyDazed said:


> I think I'm falling out of love with Bonnet creek
> ... Nix that I'm done with this place.



*I was going to post a question/comment .. but decided .. you are all ready too beat up.*

*Not to imply that .. I was going to grill you but that .. you sound like you need 

to step away from issue and enjoy some magic in your day. *


----------



## serenitynow

Try to get a contact number, email address, etc. to Wyndham Corporate. You may also want to consider posting your full story on the Wyndham's Facebook page or Twitter. Post a review on Yelp and TripAdvisor. When all else fails, social media is your friend.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DisneyDazed said:


> I think I'm falling out of love with Bonnet creek. Woke up this morning to bugs.  My biggest fear ever.  The building manager is great came out right away moved us is treating all of our stuff  and is bringing out a dog to clear our next room for peace  of mind. Perhaps they are only being so reactive  because I actually was brave enough to get a bug in a bag for evidence.
> 
> That being said wyndham as a company in general is nasty. Please people do NOT set through the sells pitch.  Today we were basically told it is a wate and we were taken for a ride with the Discovery plan we purchased last year.  They midway restricted  availability to discovery owners and never told us.  I could go on and on but it's not worth  it.  Their rooms are hit and miss and if you are a germ a phobe or like a clean room bring your own cleaning stuff.  This room we had so  many balls of hair in the shower and corners of the bathroom.  When I cleaned the floors the  rags came up nearly black.
> 
> Now I know basically every hotel has issues with bugs these days.  It's how they treat the issue that speaks volumes to me. It's sad to read other guests who have had same experiences where their concerns were dismissed. We work with many hotels back home so are aware of protocols Etc.  Just wish this hotel would keep their standards up to par across the board. Last stay was amazing, this one has us done. Mostly due to how dirty the room was and how the manager and main sales person treated us. They do not keep their word at all and approach you wih an " oh well attitude. "


Are you talking about bed bugs or some other type of bug?

What is the midway?  I've never heard of that.


----------



## DisneyDazed

chicagoshannon said:


> Are you talking about bed bugs or some other type of bug?
> 
> What is the midway?  I've never heard of that.


Yes those are indeed what I am talking about.  

About midway, was an auto correct or a typo. Sorry.  I meant midway through our contract.


----------



## DisneyDazed

serenitynow said:


> Try to get a contact number, email address, etc. to Wyndham Corporate. You may also want to consider posting your full story on the Wyndham's Facebook page or Twitter. Post a review on Yelp and TripAdvisor. When all else fails, social media is your friend.


Thanks, I'm already in correspondence with a gal on Twitter.  I will look into your other suggestions. I'm just really bummed they handled it as poorly as they have. Perhaps I'm even more irritated because I posted a positive experience about how they handled it before hand. Lesson learned. 
That being said the main person here at BC laughed at my husband when he mentioned that one bad review can replace 10 great ones or more.  She laughed and said it doesn't matter since they have millions of owners.


----------



## DisneyDazed

ibob52 said:


> *I was going to post a question/comment .. but decided .. you are all ready too beat up.*
> 
> *Not to imply that .. I was going to grill you but that .. you sound like you need
> 
> to step away from issue and enjoy some magic in your day. *



Bob I really don't think I was beat up. I do however get quite annoyed and irritated when a corporation or other people in general can't treat customers with respect. Yet I thank you for refraining.  That being said I'm realistic  and have a pretty thick skin so I can take pretty much any questions. 

Being in the hotel industry ourselves in certain aspects, I can appreciate how difficult it is and that stuff can and will happen.  Yet NEVER have I come across the management like here.  I used to shake my head when I would read  comments on how dismissive and rude they could be here.  Well today I experienced it first hand on an epic level.  One that no magic disney has to offer could erase. 

With that I will say this, we have been staying here since it was still being built. Since it was taken over by RCI we have noted many changes. One of them being inaccurate and shotty housekeeping.  Yet we obviously could deal with that and manage as we keep coming back and again are realistic. I can't even begin to list what has gone on with upper management and the main sales lady we had to deal with. Many promises today followed my far more lies.   This is never ok in my book.  The people that actually dealt directly with the situations  such as housekeeping and the tower manager were wonderful but other calls were made above them and this is ridiculous.  We couldnt have gone to the parks earlier today if we had wanted. I had to repack everything up to move to another room, then unpack what we needed when they said it would have to wait until tomorrow.  Endless calls from the front desk, managers knocking on the doors ,  engineers  security the list goes on. It's exhausting.  Did we manage to find some time for laughs yes yet this will pick up again tomorrow. Oh joy as we find out what we have to do.  

I have to be careful what I say and can't disclose all that has gone on but I will say I have zero trust or faith in the corporation. I'm not being dramatic or beaten down.  Rather I am a person in the industry that has seen a great deal and the crew here takes the cake. It's easy to be nice and sweet when things are going good but when an issue arises that is what shows the true character of a company.  I'm just sad for all the potential buyers in the future. They have no idea what they are getting into.  None  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ibob52

DisneyDazed said:


> Bob I really don't think I was beat up. I do however get quite annoyed and irritated when a corporation or other people in general can't treat customers with respect. Yet I thank you for refraining. That being said I'm realistic and have a pretty thick skin so I can take pretty much any questions.



*What I meant to say is ..*you have enough to deal with*.. [enough on your plate]

*

*
*


----------



## Chris3581

Hi all, I booked this hotel without reading a lot of info about it on here first.  This is my first post to the board after lurking for a bit.  I have two questions about this property.  First is, I booked through Expedia and noticed that many people book through other sites directly getting the time share points.  I called and confirmed the reservation with the resort but should I be worried about the reservation?  Second question is since there is no daily housekeeping, is the room actually cleaned in between differnet families staying in the room?  Thank you all


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yes, the rooms are cleaned between guests.  Owners have to pay for housekeeping through their monthly dues and sometimes out of pocket if their housekeeping credits have run out.  IF you arrive to a dirty room please complain!


----------



## mmmhf

Does anyone know where the two and three bedroom presidential suites are located? We really want a high floor and a fireworks view would be a huge bonus.


----------



## Upatnoon

mmmhf said:


> Does anyone know where the two and three bedroom presidential suites are located? We really want a high floor and a fireworks view would be a huge bonus.


All 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are located in Tower 6 on the upper floors, starting around floor 7. 4-bedroom presidentials can be found in any tower.

Chances are excellent for a fireworks view if they have them at Hollywood Studios, not as great if they are only at Epcot and MK.


----------



## owill

owill said:


> I have seen other posts on the boards that suggest budgeting an hour to get from WBC to the turnstiles at the Magic Kingdom for rope drop.  Should a similar amount of time budgeted for Epcot and DHS?


We are now here. Sunday we left WBC at 7:10. We were at the monorail line by 730 (walked from the car) and queued up at the tapstiles of MK at 7:50.  Monday we left the hotel at 8:00 and were lined up at Epcot at 8:30. We were the second family in line to meet baymax.


----------



## babyruth

pepperandchips said:


> 1.) Yes, I agree, and I don't know what the specific worst issue is as I think it may be a combination of these things compounding the issue with crowding. This was only an issue for us in the Magic Kingdom and only in the morning. Epcot did have long bag check lines at park open some days, but when I say "long" I mean "15 minutes" not an hour. MK bag check in the evening was no problem. We had no problems at Animal Kingdom, and I skipped the studios last time so I have no insight.
> 
> 1a.) Another thing that's super annoying is that they've taken many of the parking spaces "close enough to walk" (comfortably, I recognize you could walk from Florida to California, but I mean a reasonably fit and energetic person would elect to walk rather than wait on a tram) and designated them for "premium parking". This is the recent change that irks me the most. I don't want to ride a tram. I want to get there before the park opens and get a close space!  And I don't want to pay an extra $15 for it!!!
> 
> 2.) Absolutely! If you can get away with not having a bag I would for sure go without. However, if you have a stroller/scooter pouch/wristlet etc. those items are considered bags and you will have to wait along with everyone else. Just beware - we were trying to leave the MK at about 10:15 or 10:30 (when the masses are crowding in) and the "lines" of people coming from the Ferry to the bag check stations on the right side of the park entrance were 100% solid, think WALL of people as far as the eye could see. We wanted to get on the resort launch boat back to Poly but based on where we were siphoned through the exit and since we literally could not get through the crowd of people we walked to contemporary and took the monorail. All this to say that even going bagless, you may still be one fish in a huge stream and gridlocked for a while regardless of your wisdom in not carrying a bag.
> 
> Now... who can convince my family that they won't end up needing Advil, bandaids, flip flops, more sunscreen, ponchos, and all the other crap I am designated to carry around in my parks bag?



Good points! My 2 yr old needs to carry epi pens so I guess we will end up going through bag check if that little pouch is considered a bag. Past trips I've been there, I carried my tiny sony powershot camera in a 3x4 case on a lanyard and it was not considered a bag for bag check. so yes regulations must have changed. this is why i'm here planning LOL 

annnnd this premium parking is new also?! is that for AP holders? or just anybody can pay and extra $15 to park closer? man maybe taking my daughter to DLR for her 1st experience would be easier  

we have a big family, and I think a girlfriend is joining us too  I wanted on property for the transportation ease but obviously considering off due to pricing and sheer need for space. adding up extra parking fees and things that I didn't consider is going to be key!


----------



## mmmhf

Upatnoon said:


> All 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are located in Tower 6 on the upper floors, starting around floor 7. 4-bedroom presidentials can be found in any tower.
> 
> Chances are excellent for a fireworks view if they have them at Hollywood Studios, not as great if they are only at Epcot and MK.


Thank You!


----------



## BubMunkeyBles

owill said:


> We are now here. Sunday we left WBC at 7:10. We were at the monorail line by 730 (walked from the car) and queued up at the tapstiles of MK at 7:50.  Monday we left the hotel at 8:00 and were lined up at Epcot at 8:30. We were the second family in line to meet baymax.



This makes me feel better. Reading some of the comments on how long it takes to the MK had me getting paranoid about our upcoming trip.


----------



## smd8z

Just back! We were in the hotel part (The Grand), and we had a nice stay. A few things:

1. Housekeeping is lacking to say the least. Our room wasn't cleaned until 6:45pm for 2 of the 4 nights we were there. We had a room on the 12th floor at the end of the hallway. They did not replenish the coffee in the room and never once vacuumed. Yes, they made the beds and gave us new towels but that was it. We even had to chase them down to get rid of the trash in the trash can (there is only one small trash can per room; in the bathroom).

2. The Italian restaurant at the Grand is delicious. We had our best meal there. The chicken parmigiana, breaded ravioli and salmon were all wonderful. Prices were not too bad (but we are from DC so we are used to higher prices). The outdoor restaurant at the Grand pool was very good as well. We are the steak and cheese, onion rings, fries, bean burger and one of the salads, and they were all delicious.

3. The pools are great but no lifeguards on duty at the lazy rivers led to a lot of crazy kids standing on tubes and running through the mulch beds before jumping in the pool. We were there during a cheer competition and we witnessed a handful of incidents where the girls were doing cheer stunts while standing on the tubes and then falling on young kids in the pool. One young boy got really hurt but the girls didn't notice. Quite a few parents of the young kids spoke to the girls but they kept doing it. We moved pools a few times because of the rough play ( mind you we have four kids under the age of 12 so we are used to some roughhousing). There was a lifeguard at one of the pools with a slide but she was solely watching the slide. Behind her, kids were diving in the pool where there were clearly marked signs saying "no diving". One kid scraped his chin on the bottom of the pool because he was diving in 3 feet of water.

4. We drove to all the parks and had no issues with it taking an hour. On MK day we were out of our room and walking down Main Street in 40 mins. And yes, security was time consuming. We even packed light (no backpack just a sling bag) so we could go through the "quick" line for purses only. All the other parks were about 20 mins because there was no monorail involved.

5. Kingdom strollers and Garden Grocers were fantastic and delivered straight to the hotel. No problems.

6.  We had a wonderful experience with all the staff members there. Even the housekeeping staff were very sweet when we had to find them for more towels and coffee, etc.


----------



## lvdis

owill said:


> We are now here. Sunday we left WBC at 7:10. We were at the monorail line by 730 (walked from the car) and queued up at the tapstiles of MK at 7:50.  Monday we left the hotel at 8:00 and were lined up at Epcot at 8:30. We were the second family in line to meet baymax.


Very similar to our experience on Saturday, April 30 going to the Magic Kingdom for a pre-park breakfast reservation.  It worked out seamlessly!


----------



## jaceraden

how reliable is a BC booking through VRBO?


----------



## skylizard

Pretty reliable. I've rented through vrbo before I bought at WBC and never had an issue. Just make sure the owner has good reviews posted.


----------



## ustasmom

Is anyone here now? We are checking out and we have extra food.


----------



## bobo

Does the resort provide pool towels? 
We are travelling down in August for 10 days we have a 2 bed presidential booked.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yes, they provide pool towels.  You have to sign them out and if you don't return them they'll charge your room.


----------



## Portugal1000

bobo said:


> Does the resort provide pool towels?
> We are travelling down in August for 10 days we have a 2 bed presidential booked.



You can also change them as many times as you like but we usually don't bother and just tumble dry them. 
We are there for 22 nights in August. Getting excited now!


----------



## sheboz

Does WBC have a Hallowe'en party?


----------



## owill

We have just recently returned and very much enjoyed our time at WBC.  

The Cons (minor):
-Check-in was very slow, nearly a 1/2 hour with only 4 groups in front of us in line
-Service in general was a tad lacking.  For example, I called the front desk at 6AM one day because there was an alarm beeping in the lobby of our tower from one of the service panels.  It took nearly an hour before someone came to address it.
-Wi-fi was a tad spotty and was down at the entire resort for around 4 hours one day.
-Thanks to this thread we avoided the parking pass and sales pitch, but the salespeople constantly walking around giving tours is a minor annoyance.
-The only thing that was somewhat concerning with how thin the walls seem to be.  We had no neighbors for 6 nights of the trip, but on the last night a new group moved in and we could hear nearly everything going on in the next room.  Anyone out there have tips on this for future trips?  

The Pros:
-Amazing value.  For a similar suite at a Disney Resort we would have easily paid 5 to 6 times more.
-Great location.  
-Multiple pools to pick from and the kids loved the lazy rivers.
-The grills were cleaned daily and were awesome.  We used them nearly every day.
-Free parking

We are already thinking about when we will be back to WBC and I doubt we will ever go back to staying at a Disney Resort.


----------



## pigletto

We also returned from a great stay at WBC last night. We had a super simple and speedy check in, but other members of our party (who got the same person we did) said it was painfully slow just a little while later.
I have zero complaints about sales staff. We avoided the parking pass desk and unplugged the phone. End of story. 
Wifi was spotty and frustrating at times but nothing that couldn't be dealt with.
The pools were kinda cold. They definitely don't keep them as warm as I was expecting. And finally, we had a herd of elephant children running over our heads a few nights. I realize it's vacation, but I don't let my kids stomp or run back and forth repeatedly, especially after 11. Earplugs were needed most nights. But, that can happen at ANY hotel and isn't really a fault of WBC.

Now the good stuff.. EVERYTHING ELSE!!! Beautiful grounds, clean rooms and hallways, spacious units, friendly staff, beautiful pools.. and that LOCATION. Holy cow!!! I knew I was an offsite lover after staying at Vistana 1.5 years ago. WBC sealed it. There's nowhere I would rather be for a Disney trip. When its just two of us travelling one day maybe I would go back onsite, but while we need this much space.. WBC (and Vistana) will be our top choices.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

We just got back--first offsite stay in years. Kids whined about not being a Disney hotel, but I am now spoiled by the space and the washer-dryer!!!

I agree on some comments about the service. Our AC was broken and it took many calls and 3 visits from Engineering before someone admitted it was broken instead of just telling us to close the patio door (which had been closed and locked for hours).  And one night we could not find our room key, and the guy at the front gate (where you drive in) just stood there staring at us and refused to help even though we needed to get in to go to the front desk for a new card. There was quite a line of frustrated cars behind us by the time he decided to let us in.

We had no problems at check in, no calls from salespeople, smooth delivery from garden grocer, the location and convenience can hardly be any better, etc.


----------



## TrueEeyore

We were at Bonnet Creek last week and WOW was it amazing! We had a 3BR deluxe booked and we arrived to check in around 9am. I planned to get checked in before the room was ready and head to the parks while we waited. Well, there were zero people in line so I didn't wait at all. The guy was very friendly and I asked if I could make a room request. He said sure so I said "High floor, theme park view. Probably the same that everyone else requests!" And he was like, "This is very unusual but I have a 12th floor theme park view and it's ready for check in right now" I was so excited!!! We were in Tower 4, room 1263. 

The resort was extremely clean and all of the staff we encountered were very friendly. We did get a parking pass but they didn't hound me at all. Maybe because another guy working the desk ended up living 30 minutes from us and he and my husband started talking football lol. 

The kids loved the pools and splash pad. We never ate at the resort but we did get Flippers pizza delivered one night with no issues. Park days were hot and crowded but fun. I actually loved staying in the resort and enjoying the view from the balcony. We watched fireworks from Epcot, DHS, and MK every single night. It was awesome! I don't think we will ever stay on property again. The space, location and room views are unbeatable. I mean, just look at this! 

 

 

Also, this is my usual home but I decided to stay at Bonnet Creek instead. Isn't she pretty?


----------



## tlovesdis

So we have a 1 bedroom deluxe reserved.  Are there 1 bedrooms in each building?  And are there some on high floors with theme park views?

Thanks!!


----------



## DisneyDazed

Ok now we are back and  the issues were addressed. LiKe I said most of the people we dealt with were very nice and helpful.  The people with the attitudes and issues were the higher managers and a woman in the sales/owners department.

The cleanliness left much to be desired .  I always clean the room anyway as its common practice for housekeeping to use the used towels left behind to clean the bathroom floor before the next guests I sanitize and clean as much as I can and  hang the " do not disturb sign " on the door. Once everything was done and we were bedbug free the vacation was quite nice. It is best to unplug your phone. 

I did talk with someone from corporate and the woman in the sales/owner department who was downright nasty also was full of lies. She has been written up and a report filed , yes her lies and threats were THAT bad.   Perhaps she got enough of a slap on the wrist to cool her jets and respect guests as they should be. 

That being said the price can't be beat for the location and the rooms can be quite nice.

We never had issues with driving to MK and getting into the park early.  

When we were there, there was a lifeguard at the pirate ship pool.

The grills had just been cleaned so that was good 

They have changed some things such as needing your room key to park but the people at the gate were always quite nice.


----------



## Chris3581

I will be checking in on Sunday.  Anyone have tips on the best time to check in?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

@TrueEeyore We had a similar view when we stayed in Tower 4 and I had to pinch myself each morning when I woke up and saw EPCOT in the distance.  It truly made my day, everyday.  Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## TrueEeyore

Gr8t Fan said:


> @TrueEeyore We had a similar view when we stayed in Tower 4 and I had to pinch myself each morning when I woke up and saw EPCOT in the distance.  It truly made my day, everyday.  Glad you had a great trip.



Thanks! It was surreal. I'm such a geek and I love being able to see things that are far away lol. We could see all 4 parks from our balcony and master bedroom window. I told my husband we'd probably never get such an awesome view again! Next time I will bring some binoculars, just in case


----------



## serenitynow

Has anyone had an Amazon Prime Pantry box delivered to WBC? I have the street address but want to place the order with Amazon about a week before we are scheduled to arrive. We were renting from an owner, so I am unsure how to address the box to WBC.


----------



## ibob52

*



			Has anyone had an Amazon Prime Pantry box delivered to WBC? I have the street address but want to place the order with Amazon about a week before we are scheduled to arrive. We were renting from an owner, so I am unsure how to address the box to WBC.
		
Click to expand...



In the search box at the top of this page enter .. Shipping package to Bonnet Creek*



*
 
*


----------



## serenitynow

ibob52 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> In the search box at the top of this page enter .. Shipping package to Bonnet Creek*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *


Thank you!


----------



## ktate82

So do I understand this correctly in that you don't have to stop at the sales desk for a parking pass?  You don't really need it then?


----------



## KristinU

ktate82 said:


> So do I understand this correctly in that you don't have to stop at the sales desk for a parking pass?  You don't really need it then?



Nope, not at all.


----------



## owill

ktate82 said:


> So do I understand this correctly in that you don't have to stop at the sales desk for a parking pass?  You don't really need it then?


We just returned and never got a parking pass and had no issues.


----------



## tlovesdis

I have a question...if you order from Garden Grocer, will the front desk hold the order for you?  On our arrival day, we plan to check in, if possible, or leave our bags and head to Epcot.  We weren't planning on coming back til Epcot closed, so if I placed an order to be delivered late in the day will they hold it for us til we get back that night?


----------



## mmeeccee

Sorry for the dumb question but where are the lazy rivers?  We were at WBC two weeks ago and I could only find one, at the main building.  LOL


----------



## Upatnoon

mmeeccee said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but where are the lazy rivers?  We were at WBC two weeks ago and I could only find one, at the main building.  LOL


One is in front of the main building as you notices, but a longer, more-themed one is located in-between Tower 5 and 6. It's left of the pirate pool and looks like a there's a fort around it.


----------



## crjack

We are staying here for the first time arriving next week. (May 21) Reserved a 4-bedroom Pres. Unit.  Thank you all very much for all of the helpful information you have all shared.  I will be happy to answer any questions I can when we return.  We are all very excited for our stay.  Hoping our unit is just as nice in person as it is in the photos!


----------



## mmeeccee

Upatnoon said:


> One is in front of the main building as you notices, but a longer, more-themed one is located in-between Tower 5 and 6. It's left of the pirate pool and looks like a there's a fort around it.


Thanks.  We were given a unit in tower 6 overlooking the pool.   We are on the fourth floor and could see the MK fireworks last night from the room.   Can't wait to swim today.


----------



## mmeeccee

ktate82 said:


> So do I understand this correctly in that you don't have to stop at the sales desk for a parking pass?  You don't really need it then?



I was at BC two weeks ago and stayed in tower 2.   We were never even told of a sales desk or a parking pass.  We are here again, arrived last night, and we were given tower 6.   They made us go by the sales desk for a parking pass and she tried to get me to take a tour.   I suspect the parking pass is a gimmick since they also make you give them your plate number when you check in.


----------



## kangamangus

crjack said:


> We are staying here for the first time arriving next week. (May 21) Reserved a 4-bedroom Pres. Unit.  Thank you all very much for all of the helpful information you have all shared.  I will be happy to answer any questions I can when we return.  We are all very excited for our stay.  Hoping our unit is just as nice in person as it is in the photos!


Can't wait to hear the update! We are staying in a 4 bedroom pres too in Oct/Nov!


----------



## suwoogie

kangamangus said:


> Can't wait to hear the update! We are staying in a 4 bedroom pres too in Oct/Nov!


 
We will be there, too, in a 4 bdrm pres in October!


----------



## AeroKU

We have stayed in a 2 bdrm deluxe and last year we got a 4 bdrm Presidential.  While the Deluxe units are very nice and a great deal most of the time, the Presidential blows it out of the water.  When we walked in, I felt like the dad on the Booking.com commercial.  Booking.YEAH!


----------



## cammie810

Has anyone rented a cabana recently?  Interested in prices and phone number to reserve.  Also, activity schedules would be great.  Planning a "relax" day there with family.


----------



## crjack

suwoogie said:


> We will be there, too, in a 4 bdrm pres in October!



I will definitely update when we get back.  Can't wait....only a few more days until we arrive!  Thanks again for all of the helpful information.


----------



## njmousefest

cammie810 said:


> Has anyone rented a cabana recently?  Interested in prices and phone number to reserve.  Also, activity schedules would be great.  Planning a "relax" day there with family.



I just called the main number last week and they transferred me to the activities desk.  I'm sure the price I'm paying is higher than normal for July 4th, but it is $119...They asked what pool I wanted and if I wanted it near a specific pool feature.


----------



## happy2012

Where is the best place to book WBC? What rates can I expect in the summer?


----------



## mmeeccee

happy2012 said:


> Where is the best place to book WBC? What rates can I expect in the summer?



I used Ebay twice with great results.  Pay attention to the feedback and the refund policy.  I never asked but it seems like you can't pick your tower or room.  The last two times I purchased from Ebay, I seem to have been assigned a room when I checked in.  We had a parking lot view in Tower 2 the first time and a pool (and MK fireworks) view in tower 6 the second time. I have seen people on here mention using Redweek, although I have never.


----------



## KristinU

happy2012 said:


> Where is the best place to book WBC? What rates can I expect in the summer?



We've used Vacation Upgrades twice and have had a pleasant experience both times.  Their web site lists their rates


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Hey, I am booking through Redweek and the owner wants me to use Deposit Guard instead of paypal.  Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## GatorMomInNC

GatorMomInNC said:


> Hey, I am booking through Redweek and the owner wants me to use Deposit Guard instead of paypal.  Has anyone ever done this before?



Well, I went ahead and did it.  I have booked from Redweek before with no problem, but this is such a GREAT rate, I am a little nervous.  I should get the confirmation/reservation info on Friday and then I can call the hotel and make sure it is all legit. 

We got a 4 bedroom presidential - never stayed in one before, and I am very excited for all the extra room.  I posted this on another thread, but I am wondering what building we might get.  I read once that T6 is only for owners, so I guess that is out.  Is there any chance we could get T5, that is our favorite.  Or can anyone recommend another good building for the 4 bedrooms - maybe one with a really good view?

Also, do you get maid service on an 8 night stay?


----------



## Upatnoon

happy2012 said:


> Where is the best place to book WBC? What rates can I expect in the summer?


There is no "best place" as you have to shop around.

Tugbbs.com is another good place to look. Easiest to start is Ebay.


----------



## AeroKU

GatorMomInNC said:


> Well, I went ahead and did it.  I have booked from Redweek before with no problem, but this is such a GREAT rate, I am a little nervous.  I should get the confirmation/reservation info on Friday and then I can call the hotel and make sure it is all legit.
> 
> We got a 4 bedroom presidential - never stayed in one before, and I am very excited for all the extra room.  I posted this on another thread, but I am wondering what building we might get.  I read once that T6 is only for owners, so I guess that is out.  Is there any chance we could get T5, that is our favorite.  Or can anyone recommend another good building for the 4 bedrooms - maybe one with a really good view?
> 
> Also, do you get maid service on an 8 night stay?


We stayed in a 4 bedroom presidential in tower 6 when we booked with Vacation Upgrades.  I thought I heard before that all the 4 bdrm Presidentials were in Tower 6.


----------



## mmeeccee

GatorMomInNC said:


> Well, I went ahead and did it.  I have booked from Redweek before with no problem, but this is such a GREAT rate, I am a little nervous.  I should get the confirmation/reservation info on Friday and then I can call the hotel and make sure it is all legit.
> 
> We got a 4 bedroom presidential - never stayed in one before, and I am very excited for all the extra room.  I posted this on another thread, but I am wondering what building we might get.  I read once that T6 is only for owners, so I guess that is out.  Is there any chance we could get T5, that is our favorite.  Or can anyone recommend another good building for the 4 bedrooms - maybe one with a really good view?
> 
> Also, do you get maid service on an 8 night stay?




I just stayed in T6, 3 bedroom deluxe and I was a guest.  I know there are Presidential units in T6 so you may end up there.


----------



## Chris3581

Got back from our two night stay on Sunday and Monday.  What a great hotel!  We decided to check in early at around 12:30 on Sunday when we got to Orlando.  First, the whole Bonnet Creek area is nicely done, the entrance to the resort and the entire grounds were clean and well maintained.  I was a little worried about checking in, reading about the lines and the sales pitch at the parking pass booth.  Low and behold there were about 4-5 people in front of me but I only waited about 15 mins.  The check in went very smooth.  I requested a room with a park view and was told I had to wait for it since none were available.  I decided to go with the room that actually was available; building 4, floor 6, regular old parking lot view.  When we were done with check in, I was told to go get my parking pass.  We skipped the whole thing and just exited the building no problem.  Besides one phone call that I didn't even hear, that was the last we heard from staff.

We were glad we took the room early.  I didn't want to wait around on line again after the park.  Also, we weren't even in the room at the time of the fireworks.  The room was clean and had a great amount of room for us (wife, 12yr old daughter, 17 month old son).  Building 4 also turned out to be great because it is next to the main lobby which has the activities center and restaurants, it is by a parking garage and most importantly there is a great pool, hot tubs, larger lazy river and pretty large bar area fully equipped with drinks and food right behind the building.  Depending on the traffic lights, it was no more than a 5-10 minute drive to the parks.

I really can't say enough about this resort.  I found it to be the best value for the amenities and location to Disney.  If you have a family and rather have space by staying in a large suite or villa, this is the place to go.  Unless I want to stay at a Disney resort I don't think another off site hotel is worth it depending on the rate you get.  For our next trip I will look into some of the sites suggested here before we book our room.  We will be back!


----------



## Spanky

4 bedroom presidential units are located in all 6 buildings. 1,2 & 3 bedroom presidential units are only located in building 6. Rents are run on a 3, 4 or 1 week basis. Depending on how your rental was set up you should receive one cleaning sometime during your stay. Maybe it was booked as two -4 day stays and your cleaning would be after 4 days. Probably ask at check in.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

AeroKU said:


> We stayed in a 4 bedroom presidential in tower 6 when we booked with Vacation Upgrades.  I thought I heard before that all the 4 bdrm Presidentials were in Tower 6.





Spanky said:


> 4 bedroom presidential units are located in all 6 buildings. 1,2 & 3 bedroom presidential units are only located in building 6. Rents are run on a 3, 4 or 1 week basis. Depending on how your rental was set up you should receive one cleaning sometime during your stay. Maybe it was booked as two -4 day stays and your cleaning would be after 4 days. Probably ask at check in.





mmeeccee said:


> I just stayed in T6, 3 bedroom deluxe and I was a guest.  I know there are Presidential units in T6 so you may end up there.


Okay, thanks everyone.  I thought I read that T6 was only for owners but I guess that isn't true.  I hope we end up there or T5.


----------



## sdoll

2 more weeks till we check in again!!!!  Can't wait and fingers crossed for tower 5.   That is my favorite area to stay.  I think we have had it all but 1 of our stays!  I absolutely love Bonnet Creek!


----------



## GatorMomInNC

sdoll said:


> 2 more weeks till we check in again!!!!  Can't wait and fingers crossed for tower 5.   That is my favorite area to stay.  I think we have had it all but 1 of our stays!  I absolutely love Bonnet Creek!



How funny -- we check in in 2 weeks also, and my sons (12 and 9) like tower 5 the best too!! They love the lazy river.  This will be our 5th time , I believe, and we've managed to get T5 all but one other time also!  

So, for the first time we will be in a 4bed/4bath, and I have been looking at pix online, and it looks AMAZING!  About a month ago we suffered damage to our home and we need repairs and have to be out of the house for almost 2 weeks.  The insurance company is putting us up in a hotel, and they said they don't care where we are, as long as we stay within a certain budget-- so we're going to Florida!  I'm calling this trip the "making lemonade" vacation.

I got a great deal on a 4br (the same price as a 3 br), so the insurance company is paying.  We don't need that much space, so we invited our neighbors too. We looooooove Bonnet Creek and I can't wait to be sitting by the pool in 2 weeks!  We'll see you there Sdoll!


----------



## sdoll

GatorMomInNC said:


> How funny -- we check in in 2 weeks also, and my sons (12 and 9) like tower 5 the best too!! They love the lazy river.  This will be our 5th time , I believe, and we've managed to get T5 all but one other time also!
> 
> So, for the first time we will be in a 4bed/4bath, and I have been looking at pix online, and it looks AMAZING!  About a month ago we suffered damage to our home and we need repairs and have to be out of the house for almost 2 weeks.  The insurance company is putting us up in a hotel, and they said they don't care where we are, as long as we stay within a certain budget-- so we're going to Florida!  I'm calling this trip the "making lemonade" vacation.
> 
> I got a great deal on a 4br (the same price as a 3 br), so the insurance company is paying.  We don't need that much space, so we invited our neighbors too. We looooooove Bonnet Creek and I can't wait to be sitting by the pool in 2 weeks!  We'll see you there Sdoll!




I know damage to your house is no fun but talk about making the best out of a bad situation!!!  That sounds amazing!   I am sure our boys will find each other to play with mine aren't shy!  Kind of jealous of the 4 bedroom. We are trying a one bedroom for the first time we have been so spoiled.  I don't care though because I am on vacation!  Water parks only trip!  See you there!


----------



## Bmurr

LOVE BONNET CREEK AREA 

My girlfriend and I have only been staying at either the Wyndham or Hilton for the last year when we come to Disney. 

With Florida resident and AAA discount we usually get a rate of about $150 a night.

I will say I am definitely more biased towards the Hilton being nicer but both are amazing stays. Fireworks seen from the room and at night when you are back from the parks and still have a little energy left Disney Springs is literally across the street


----------



## Bmurr

I'll add that at the Hilton a little kept secret is they have a legitimate Disney store in the hotel with actual CM working. 

They have a full selection of magic bands, characters and pins. This came in clutch a couple weeks ago when my girlfriend left her magic band at home, we were able to go and get a new magic band activated befoe heading to the parks the next morning 

Saved time having to go to the tickets office or guest services to explain the situation and get a new magic band


----------



## KristinU

Bmurr said:


> Disney Springs is literally across the street



I'm confused by this comment, are you talking about the Wyndham and Hilton at Disney Springs?  Bonnet Creek is a drive down the road to Disney Springs, not far at all but not walkable.  But maybe you don't mean literally-literally?


----------



## mmeeccee

KristinU said:


> I'm confused by this comment, are you talking about the Wyndham and Hilton at Disney Springs?  Bonnet Creek is a drive down the road to Disney Springs, not far at all but not walkable.  But maybe you don't mean literally-literally?



They are referring to the Hilton.  I'm not sure how that ended up on this Bonnet Creek thread.


----------



## crjack

We just returned last night from our first trip to Bonnet Creek and everyone in our group thought it was amazing!  For this trip, we had 6 people so we decided to go for the large 4 bedroom presidential suite and it was gorgeous.  We had more space than we needed but that's a good problem to have.  We had 4 college aged kids and it was nice to be able to have some down time in your own room after a long day at the parks.

I rented through VRBO and had another great experience.  We were in Tower 6 on the 16th floor and we could look directly out to Hollywood Studios and see Tower of Terror.  We had a perfect view of the fireworks from HS and a decent view of the Epcot fireworks. 

There are so many activities there but unfortunately not many of them worked for our schedule but we did enjoy the pools a great deal.  For families with younger children there are a variety of onsite activities that make this resort a vacation in itself.

We would definitely stay here again.  Can't always stay in a presidential suite but I think any unit would be fine.  Great location too.  I know some previous posts were concerned about the trip to MK but for us it was a quick trip.  We were fortunate with our timing of the tram and monorail but we could literally see the Caribbean Beach Resort beside us so the distance is no further than if you stayed at one of the outer resorts of Disney.  The travel time to Hollywood Studios was incredibly quick.


----------



## firstwdw

Newbie here with some questions considering WBC for April 2017. Thank you in advance experts! We usually stay at a Disney moderate but considering other options since we will be going during a peak pricing time (Easter)

1. How is the sleeper sofa in the one bedroom? We are a family of 3 but considering a 2bedroom so everyone has a real bed. It's $150 more for a 2bedroom for 7night stay over a one bedroom. 

2. How often are condo's available early for checkin? Our flight lands around 10am

3. How does WBC handle issues with rooms? Disney resorts are so good at moving guests to another room, refunding for bigger issues etc.

4. We'd be booking through Vacation Strategy and so no requests. If we check in on a Tuesday I am guessing our chances of a decent room are less likely?

5. What buildings have been upgraded recently? Are the condo's quiet or can you hear neighbors?

6. Aside from more space and less $$$, why do people choose WBC?

7. Gluten Free and Allergies: are there any places at WBC to grab a quick sandwich or burger etc and do they accommodate allergies?


----------



## sheboz

Is there a list of restaurant delivery to the WBC?
What is the best BBQ restaurant near WBC?


----------



## ibob52

sheboz said:


> Is there a list of restaurant delivery to the WBC?
> What is the best BBQ restaurant near WBC?



*Sometimes when I am pondering to give a answer to a question .. *

*I enter the sentence asked in the above [search] box.*

*In this case I entered .. Restaurants that Deliver to Bonnet Creek* and there is a match.*

*Our 1st night tradition is .. we get pizza or pasta delivered by Flippers. 

Also .. in the past the *concierge* and/or the *Front Desk* have a list available. *


----------



## sheboz

ibob52 said:


> *Sometimes when I am pondering to give a answer to a question .. *
> 
> *I enter the sentence asked in the above [search] box.*
> 
> *In this case I entered .. Restaurants that Deliver to Bonnet Creek* and there is a match.*
> 
> *Our 1st night tradition is .. we get pizza or pasta delivered by Flippers.
> 
> Also .. in the past the *concierge* and/or the *Front Desk* have a list available. *



Sometimes you don't need to be so snarky.  I was attempting to get some personal opinions on the surrounding restaurants.  I would like to try some local restaurants that are not part of a large chain. We enjoy BBQ. We also have family members with food allergies. I need to look into menu items as well as ingredients.


----------



## KristinU

I answered those that I could...


firstwdw said:


> Newbie here with some questions considering WBC for April 2017. Thank you in advance experts! We usually stay at a Disney moderate but considering other options since we will be going during a peak pricing time (Easter)
> 
> 1. How is the sleeper sofa in the one bedroom? We are a family of 3 but considering a 2bedroom so everyone has a real bed. It's $150 more for a 2bedroom for 7night stay over a one bedroom.
> 
> I'd go for the 2 bedroom to avoid having to make up the sofa bed every day.  I'm a big fan of everyone having their own space PLUS some group space for hanging out. (not exactly what you asked but my .02)
> 
> 2. How often are condo's available early for checkin? Our flight lands around 10am
> 
> Ours was ready around 1pm in April on a Friday
> 
> 6. Aside from more space and less $$$, why do people choose WBC?
> 
> Great resort atmosphere, ability to cook your own food, great pools, location.  You'll know once you stay there


----------



## Meldev

Is it difficult to book a presidential suite just a couple of months out?  I'm looking at rental options on VBRO, Farrell's and more, but can't commit to our dates just yet...


----------



## crjack

We returned over the weekend from our stay at BC.  Happy to answer any questions.  Our 4 bedroom Presidential Suite could not have been any nicer.....just gorgeous!  We were in Tower 6 on FL 16 and looked out directly on to Hollywood Studios and Tower of Terror.  We had a perfect view of those fireworks from our balcony.  We could also see Epcot fireworks although off more to the side but still visible.

Unit was huge and well equipped.  Everyone in our group loved it and it is really a destination in itself.   My children and their friends found the lazy river to be fairly crowded but there were so many pools it wasn't an issue.

We were very happy with our stay.  Thank you for all of the helpful information posted on this resort.


----------



## kaddjr

sheboz said:


> Is there a list of restaurant delivery to the WBC?
> What is the best BBQ restaurant near WBC?



Bubbaloo's BBQ is our favorite.


----------



## ibob52

ibob52 said:


> *Sometimes when I am pondering to give a answer to a question .. *
> 
> *I enter the sentence asked in the above [search] box.*
> 
> *In this case I entered .. Restaurants that Deliver to Bonnet Creek* and there is a match.*
> 
> *Our 1st night tradition is .. we get pizza or pasta delivered by Flippers.
> 
> Also .. in the past the *concierge* and/or the *Front Desk* have a list available. *






sheboz said:


> Sometimes you don't need to be so snarky.  I was attempting to get some personal opinions on the surrounding restaurants.  I would like to try some local restaurants that are not part of a large chain. We enjoy BBQ. We also have family members with food allergies. I need to look into menu items as well as ingredients.



*Nope .. I was not being snarky .. But in Retrospect  

I probably should not have removed the sentence in my reply that stated  

I am *not* being snarky .. and sometimes *tone* can be misinterpreted on the internet.*


----------



## Abro1975

Hi, this is my first time posting on Disboards and just noticed the WBC thread.  We got a good price (I think) for June 20-25 for a 2BR deluxe, about $185 /night thru WinPointVIP.  There are 4 of us, me, my wife, 19 year old son and his 18 year old GF.   Anyway, I have a few questions I hope you helpful WBC veterans can help with.
I hate renting cars, to me that defeats a part of the relaxation part of vacation, so I was thinking of using Uber as much as possible , including from the Airport. I know you can't use the cheaper UberX getting picked up at the Airport, so may take a cab or bus or shuttle off airport limits and then call for uber.
Once at Bonnet Creek,  can you use Uber back and forth to the Disney Parks (or Transportation Center) without Disney charging an additonal $20 to the uber driver who then would charge me the extra 20 ?   Can I have Uber drop me off at Club ESPN or the Contemporary without additional charge to use the International Gateway at Epcot ?    WBC says it charges $8/per person for each person for 1 RT to any park, so to me $32 for 4 of us could easily become $64 if we come back for an afternoon swim or rest before heading back out at night to Epcot.  Thoughts for both best (cheapest) way to get from Orlando Intl Airport to WBC , and daily transportation to Disney Parks?  

Next question,  I was planning on using Garden Grocer delivery service to drop off food, beverages, snacks etc for when we get there, and since our plane lands around 5:30, I figure we will get there around 6:30, is WBC front desk or bell/concierge service good about keeping it for you until we arrive?

If we eat at WBC first night we check in,  what are the choices for dinner ?

Thanks in advance, everyone !


----------



## Dis5150

Abro1975 said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting on Disboards and just noticed the WBC thread.  We got a good price (I think) for June 20-25 for a 2BR deluxe, about $185 /night thru WinPointVIP.  There are 4 of us, me, my wife, 19 year old son and his 18 year old GF.   Anyway, I have a few questions I hope you helpful WBC veterans can help with.
> I hate renting cars, to me that defeats a part of the relaxation part of vacation, so I was thinking of using Uber as much as possible , including from the Airport. I know you can't use the cheaper UberX getting picked up at the Airport, so may take a cab or bus or shuttle off airport limits and then call for uber.
> Once at Bonnet Creek,  can you use Uber back and forth to the Disney Parks (or Transportation Center) without Disney charging an additonal $20 to the uber driver who then would charge me the extra 20 ?   Can I have Uber drop me off at Club ESPN or the Contemporary without additional charge to use the International Gateway at Epcot ?    WBC says it charges $8/per person for each person for 1 RT to any park, so to me $32 for 4 of us could easily become $64 if we come back for an afternoon swim or rest before heading back out at night to Epcot.  Thoughts for both best (cheapest) way to get from Orlando Intl Airport to WBC , and daily transportation to Disney Parks?
> 
> Next question,  I was planning on using Garden Grocer delivery service to drop off food, beverages, snacks etc for when we get there, and since our plane lands around 5:30, I figure we will get there around 6:30, is WBC front desk or bell/concierge service good about keeping it for you until we arrive?
> 
> If we eat at WBC first night we check in,  what are the choices for dinner ?
> 
> Thanks in advance, everyone !



I can answer Uber questions. DD26 and I used Uber for our whole trip, except first night we stayed at Sports so we could use DME. We took Uber back to the airport ($25-30? I think). We mostly had them drop us off at Boardwalk and used Disney transportation from there. We always buy the refillable mugs so we loved stopping at Boardwalk Bakery for a snack and a fill up every time we passed thru. Plus you can walk to Epcot and DHS from Boardwalk. We got dropped off at Epcot parking lot for W&D half marathon and driver did not have to pay to drive in to drop us off. You would have to get dropped off at TTC for MK as they don't allow Uber/Taxi's to the front gate where busses drop off. We averaged $5-6 for every trip to the Boardwalk. There is a great Uber thread that answers a lot of the general Uber questions. It was made by a driver and he answers questions. I will look for the link and edit this post to add it if I can find it.

ETA: http://disboards.com/threads/everthing-you-wanted-to-know-about-uber-lyft-at-wdw.3443634/


----------



## Abro1975

@Dis5150,   Thanks so much for the info !  Makes my decision to use Uber more comfortable.  Only decision left is leaving the Airport , whether to use Uber black or Mears OR take shuttle bus or taxi or Airport property to catch a Uber X or XL (we are a party of 4).  Not sure if it's worth the hassle,  we will be able to get 2 discounts with my wife and I never having used Uber before !  Thanks again.


----------



## mulanrouge

I have a question...I have always wanted to stay at this resort (I have always stayed at Sheraton Vistana Resort) but looking to maybe try something new...and this looks like the one to try...My question is, are all of the 3 bedroom presidential suites on the upper floors?  I have a bit of a fear of heights, lol, and don't think i could do those high floors.  Can you request a lower floor?


----------



## sonomom

Is there a tower that has lake/pool & firework view??


----------



## ELSA711

I would like to try WBC next summer (June 2017), is it to early to try and request a room now?


----------



## mom2my3kids

Would love some information as well...


----------



## Upatnoon

sonomom said:


> Is there a tower that has lake/pool & firework view??


Most of the units with a lake view will have a fireworks view because they now have fireworks at Hollywood Studios. Good luck!


----------



## crjack

We just returned and were in Tower 6.  We had a perfect view of Hollywood Studios fireworks. Good view o Epct because we were up high.

Tower 5 should also have a good view if facing the lake.

We had a rental car but our kids used Uber sometimes and it was great. Quick and affordable. I don't think the resort runs the shuttle more than 4-5 Times a day.


----------



## mmeeccee

Abro1975 said:


> Next question,  I was planning on using Garden Grocer delivery service to drop off food, beverages, snacks etc for when we get there, and since our plane lands around 5:30, I figure we will get there around 6:30, is WBC front desk or bell/concierge service good about keeping it for you until we arrive?
> 
> If we eat at WBC first night we check in,  what are the choices for dinner ?
> 
> Thanks in advance, everyone !



I heard Amazon Prime now has 2 hour delivery in certain zip codes in Orlando.  I know people are using it for the WDW resorts.  You may want to look into this.  I heard it was more affordable.


----------



## jennynoel

Abro1975 - I'm interested in your experience with WinPointVIP - their rates are very good. Did you book through VRBO.com? Do you know what additional fees you have to pay (parking, resort fee, etc?)

I'll be looking forward to hearing your review of WinPointVIP. Have a great trip!



Abro1975 said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting on Disboards and just noticed the WBC thread.  We got a good price (I think) for June 20-25 for a 2BR deluxe, about $185 /night thru WinPointVIP.  There are 4 of us, me, my wife, 19 year old son and his 18 year old GF.   Anyway, I have a few questions I hope you helpful WBC veterans can help with.
> I hate renting cars, to me that defeats a part of the relaxation part of vacation, so I was thinking of using Uber as much as possible , including from the Airport. I know you can't use the cheaper UberX getting picked up at the Airport, so may take a cab or bus or shuttle off airport limits and then call for uber.
> Once at Bonnet Creek,  can you use Uber back and forth to the Disney Parks (or Transportation Center) without Disney charging an additonal $20 to the uber driver who then would charge me the extra 20 ?   Can I have Uber drop me off at Club ESPN or the Contemporary without additional charge to use the International Gateway at Epcot ?    WBC says it charges $8/per person for each person for 1 RT to any park, so to me $32 for 4 of us could easily become $64 if we come back for an afternoon swim or rest before heading back out at night to Epcot.  Thoughts for both best (cheapest) way to get from Orlando Intl Airport to WBC , and daily transportation to Disney Parks?
> 
> Next question,  I was planning on using Garden Grocer delivery service to drop off food, beverages, snacks etc for when we get there, and since our plane lands around 5:30, I figure we will get there around 6:30, is WBC front desk or bell/concierge service good about keeping it for you until we arrive?
> 
> If we eat at WBC first night we check in,  what are the choices for dinner ?
> 
> Thanks in advance, everyone !


----------



## pepperandchips

firstwdw said:


> How is the sleeper sofa in the one bedroom? We are a family of 3 but considering a 2bedroom so everyone has a real bed. It's $150 more for a 2bedroom for 7night stay over a one bedroom.



The second bathroom is worth more to me than the "real" bed, but as there are so many 2 bedrooms available you can usually get great rates on them. For my budget, the ~$20 per night is worth having the second bathroom and the second dedicated bedroom. The strangest complaint I had about the 1 bedroom was that the laundry was inside the bath, and there were times I wanted to use the laundry but there was another member of my family in the bathroom. 



firstwdw said:


> What buildings have been upgraded recently? Are the condo's quiet or can you hear neighbors?



They were renovated in order, 1-6 with 6 being renovated most recently. We were just in building 6 in the worst room (in my opinion obviously) I've ever had at WBC - at the far end of the hall, overlooking the garbage dumpster and next door to the housekeeping room. It was noisy at all hours of the day (though fairly quiet at night) due to the housekeepers bumping around next door and chatting loudly. I also hated the hustle and bustle of the lobby in tower 6 and would much prefer tower 4 or 5.



firstwdw said:


> Aside from more space and less $$$, why do people choose WBC?



Gorgeous grounds; well-appointed, comfortable, and luxurious rooms; plush bedding; prime location; great pools; no resort fee or parking charge... the list goes on.



sonomom said:


> Is there a tower that has lake/pool & firework view??


As mentioned above, the Hollywood Studios fireworks are visible from many of the lake/pool view rooms. We were in Tower 4 in a lake view unit in early April and our room was pointed toward the main building (the building is shaped a bit like an arrow, with some rooms facing toward the hotel and some facing toward the main WBC building; ours was the latter) and we had a perfect fireworks view. We were on floor 6 or 7.


----------



## friend2Figment

jennynoel said:


> Abro1975 - I'm interested in your experience with WinPointVIP - their rates are very good. Did you book through VRBO.com? Do you know what additional fees you have to pay (parking, resort fee, etc?)
> 
> I'll be looking forward to hearing your review of WinPointVIP. Have a great trip!



We are booked for Oct/Nov through WinpointVIP, we got our quote through VRBO.com. So far has been very quick with responses and we are $182 night for a 4bed deluxe. He did have on my invoice that the resort fee was included in the price it would not be additional. I can report back once we are there but it is a way off yet. I know we will have a vehicle and will need to pay at parks for parking but think it is included at the resort.


----------



## Abro1975

jennynoel said:


> Abro1975 - I'm interested in your experience with WinPointVIP - their rates are very good. Did you book through VRBO.com? Do you know what additional fees you have to pay (parking, resort fee, etc?)
> 
> I'll be looking forward to hearing your review of WinPointVIP. Have a great trip!



Hi,  I originally saw the WinPointVip posting on VRBO, and went into the link,  they contacted  me and sent me an invoice to review. I wanted June 20-25 and they /he was able to accomodate.  I checked as much as I could on WinPointVIP and it's owner Mike Sullivan,  as it did not have a VRBO guarantee, and everything looked on the up and up.  I even called my American Express Rep, as I would be paying with my AMEX,  and asked it there were any complaints against WinPointVip and/or owner Mike Sullivan, and the response was no.   Their reviews on Facebook and a few other goggle searches all revealed good comments.   He brokers time share points between Wyndham owners and  the public looking for rentals.  He used to be a Wyndham sales person and saw a need for this service and a way to make a commission or bonus.  He said at the 45 days before the first day of your agreed upon move in date, the name of the reservation would be changed from the owners to yours (mine).  Around the 50 day mark he sent me an email saying the reservation was now in my name.  I have called Wyndham BC several times now and so far so good, they confirm there is a reservation in my name for the agreed upon dates with the agreed upon unit, a 2 BR 2 bath deluxe condo.  Also, he gave me his cell phone, and I have talked or texted with him several times.   Using American Express gave me some more comfort as using them they give you a level of protection against scammers.  WinPointVip/Mike Sullivan seems legit.  I called Wyndam BC on site front dek again after reading your post, lol, and everything  still good with the reservation.  They have my name and home address just like I gave him.  I printed out his invoice as well as well as my Amex statement.
PS- I think there is a small resort fee and deposit for potential damages  when you check in, but with my payment to WinPointVIP there were no additional fees.
Good luck.


----------



## pepperandchips

Abro1975 said:


> PS- I think there is a small resort fee and deposit for potential damages  when you check in, but with my payment to WinPointVIP there were no additional fees.
> Good luck.



WBC will authorize your card "for security purposes" $200.00 but there is no resort fee.


----------



## crjack

friend2Figment said:


> We are booked for Oct/Nov through WinpointVIP, we got our quote through VRBO.com. So far has been very quick with responses and we are $182 night for a 4bed deluxe. He did have on my invoice that the resort fee was included in the price it would not be additional. I can report back once we are there but it is a way off yet. I know we will have a vehicle and will need to pay at parks for parking but think it is included at the resort.



I used WinpointVIP for our recent trip in a 4 bedroom and everything was great!  Excellent communication and service and check in was easy.  They had my name at the entrance gate and also at the lobby check in.  There were no extra resort charges but I did have to leave a card on file for any additional room charges, etc but that is pretty standard most places. 

There were no parking charges at WBC.  I would use Winpoint again for any future trips.  Great experience.


----------



## serenitynow

crjack said:


> I used WinpointVIP for our recent trip in a 4 bedroom and everything was great!  Excellent communication and service and check in was easy.  They had my name at the entrance gate and also at the lobby check in.  There were no extra resort charges but I did have to leave a card on file for any additional room charges, etc but that is pretty standard most places.
> 
> There were no parking charges at WBC.  I would use Winpoint again for any future trips.  Great experience.


This exacts mirrors our experience from last month. Easy peasy, we would use Winpoint again, too!


----------



## Rjw615

Has anybody had problems using vacation strategy or something?

I have trips booked with them September 10th-17th this year and another week next May, although they cant book until July but on waiting list. In both cases, they were considerably cheaper than most everyone else including WINPOINTVIP. For example, this September for a week stay in a one bedroom with VS, I am paying $562, just checked with WINPOINTVIP, he quoted by email for same room and rate $837, I also had the same experience for the May 2017 stay as well. I could book a two bedroom thru VS for $716 for that same week as well in September.


----------



## jennynoel

I checked with Vacation Strategy and they didn't have availability. Hoping that's not across the board as booking through Wyndham directly is still available, with a pretty good discount but still higher than WinPointVIP. 

Thanks all for the positive reviews! I feel better now about booking. It seems like every year it gets harder to get the timing of everything right.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Just booked our next trip with winpointvip.  Michael was awesome at answering questions and getting back with me, even during evening hours.  I was hesitant as we've used 2 others consistently but based on what others were saying here, the price he offered,  and his communication with me, we went with him.  I really don't anticipate any issues.  Don't let me down, Mr. Sullivan!


----------



## eeyoresnr

I am sure this has been asked and answered but I can't find it... I know there are 4 bdr presidentials in all the buildings, but fpr some reason I was think the 2 and 3 bdr Presidentials were all in building 6? is this the case or are they in all buildings also? thanks


----------



## Spanky

Presidential 1,2 or 3 bedrooms are only located in building 6.


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## xinfamousxi

How does this getting offers through ebay work?


----------



## xinfamousxi

Wait so instead of paying $900 for a 2 bedroom you guys are saying I can book this for $599?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/June-26-30-...462797?hash=item3d1d0e03cd:g:CJYAAOSwofxUc5P8


----------



## xinfamousxi

I just went ahead and booked it couldnt pass up the offer. Now i just need to find a room for 6/25 - 6/26. 


Anyone know if they would transfer luggage for us if we have two rooms? going to the park on the 26th would be nice for them to transfer it from room to room


----------



## missingdisneymore

Hmmm....following on this one.  Let us know what you find for one night.  I was once told no one night bookings were available as a stand alone reservation, single nights were only obtainable to be added at the end of a trip by the booking agent, if available.  Hope you find something!


----------



## xinfamousxi

missingdisneymore said:


> Hmmm....following on this one.  Let us know what you find for one night.  I was once told no one night bookings were available as a stand alone reservation, single nights were only obtainable to be added at the end of a trip by the booking agent, if available.  Hope you find something!



Sure will!!

However, I just found out that we get express passes for Universal the day of checkout and even check in, so we are thinking about Doing hard rock with Universal Sat and Sunday and have unlimited passes both days. We were already going to Universal on Sunday and a little worried we wouldnt get to everything so this may work out.


----------



## cammie810

Have been here for four days and leaving early tomorrow morning.  Have enjoyed our stay as usual but have been a little surprised at the number of people who let their children run around the pools unattended.  Throwing mulch into the lazy river, playing on the handicapped pool lifts, cannonballing into the hot tub. Their is absolutely no staff enforcing any of the posted rules so you are kind of on your own.  Also at one of the pool areas this afternoon we witnessed a group of adult women (accompanied by children) who were very clearly intoxicated showing their breasts to a gentleman they were chatting with and at one point he had his hands up the bottoms of one of the ladies bathing suit.  In front of EVERYBODY!  Super classy.  Other than strange guest behavior everything else has been great.  Unit was clean and has enough basic cooking utensils to make just about anything.  There are 4 of us and we had 3 other friends over for dinner one night and had plenty of dishes, etc.  All of the parks are conveniently located.  It took us about 5 minutes to get to both Epcot and Hollywood Studios.


----------



## robinb

Can anyone recommend someone who rents for a good price last minute?  I have a quote for a 1BR for $553 for 5 days and I'd like to get it in the $450 range if possible.


----------



## xinfamousxi

Contact winpoint! I just got a 2 bedroom deluxe for 1 night for $200 for 6/25


I just booked 3bdrm deluxe for $599 4 nights 6/26 -6/30 and 1 night for $200 6/25 - 6/26 for 2 bedroom


----------



## Smbmoyers

Just booked through vs. Is it true it will cost me $20 a day to park at bc?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Smbmoyers said:


> Just booked through vs. Is it true it will cost me $20 a day to park at bc?



Parking at WBC is free.


----------



## pepperandchips

Smbmoyers said:


> Just booked through vs. Is it true it will cost me $20 a day to park at bc?



No. It does not cost anything to park at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (Vacation Ownership).


----------



## Lisa P.

Wyndham Grand Orlando Hotel at Bonnet Creek does charge both a resort fee and a parking fee.  This is the hotel that shares resort property with Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort (timeshare condos).  Self-parking for the WBC timeshare condos is free.  The shuttle bus to the parks does incur a daily fee per guest.


----------



## robinb

xinfamousxi said:


> Contact winpoint! I just got a 2 bedroom deluxe for 1 night for $200 for 6/25
> 
> 
> I just booked 3bdrm deluxe for $599 4 nights 6/26 -6/30 and 1 night for $200 6/25 - 6/26 for 2 bedroom


I contacted him through eBay and he didn't have anything.  I'll try again.


----------



## princessap

I just am in the process of booking with Winpoint right now...have others used him??? price is great!!!


----------



## princessap

One other question....how did everyone pay winpoint?? paypal is what it seems to be??


----------



## serenitynow

Paypal, which offers great protection for the buyer, or in this case, renter


----------



## princessap

Thanks 
I was a little nervous because no one else had availability but him but have read great things on here


----------



## Abro1975

princessap said:


> Thanks
> I was a little nervous because no one else had availability but him but have read great things on here



We check in tomorrow.  We have used WinpointVip (Mike Sullivan).  I just called the Wyndam BC again (maybe for the 4th time in the last 6 weeks) and we are in their computer for the 2 Bedroom Deluxe  we contracted for ! I did a lot of research , calling my Amex rep to see if there were any complaints, and there were none.  So looking good.  Also, I made a reservation with Skippy's Transportation for a Van to take us to the WBC.  If you book online it's $66 for the fare w tax and gratuity.  Once there we plan on using Uber back and forth.  I hate renting cars if there isn't a big need.  We will use Uber back to the airport.  The Fast Pass reservations are done, as well as the Dining Reservations. Garden Grocers bringing us an order of food, snacks, supplies and beer !  Even got the Pay it Forward bin to take advantage of !   Looking forward to Soarin especially and the dinner most anticipated is at Saana at Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas.  We've never seen the lodge , let alone the grounds there or Saana.


----------



## serenitynow

Abro1975 said:


> We check in tomorrow.  We have used WinpointVip (Mike Sullivan).  I just called the Wyndam BC again (maybe for the 4th time in the last 6 weeks) and we are in their computer for the 2 Bedroom Deluxe  we contracted for ! I did a lot of research , calling my Amex rep to see if there were any complaints, and there were none.  So looking good.  Also, I made a reservation with Skippy's Transportation for a Van to take us to the WBC.  If you book online it's $66 for the fare w tax and gratuity.  Once there we plan on using Uber back and forth.  I hate renting cars if there isn't a big need.  We will use Uber back to the airport.  The Fast Pass reservations are done, as well as the Dining Reservations. Garden Grocers bringing us an order of food, snacks, supplies and beer !  Even got the Pay it Forward bin to take advantage of !   Looking forward to Soarin especially and the dinner most anticipated is at Saana at Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas.  We've never seen the lodge , let alone the grounds there or Saana.


Sounds like you are all set to have a great vacation! Enjoy!


----------



## missingdisneymore

Abro1975 said:


> We check in tomorrow.  We have used WinpointVip (Mike Sullivan).  I just called the Wyndam BC again (maybe for the 4th time in the last 6 weeks) and we are in their computer for the 2 Bedroom Deluxe  we contracted for ! I did a lot of research , calling my Amex rep to see if there were any complaints, and there were none.  So looking good.  Also, I made a reservation with Skippy's Transportation for a Van to take us to the WBC.  If you book online it's $66 for the fare w tax and gratuity.  Once there we plan on using Uber back and forth.  I hate renting cars if there isn't a big need.  We will use Uber back to the airport.  The Fast Pass reservations are done, as well as the Dining Reservations. Garden Grocers bringing us an order of food, snacks, supplies and beer !  Even got the Pay it Forward bin to take advantage of !   Looking forward to Soarin especially and the dinner most anticipated is at Saana at Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas.  We've never seen the lodge , let alone the grounds there or Saana.


Our last Disney trip was at AKL.  If you haven't already, be sure to check out Jambo House, the lobby is much more impressive!  Take the internal shuttle over for a look and check out the Savannahs from that side while you're there, as well as their resort gift shop.  They have a ton of great, unique things.  It's one of our favorite.  Have fun!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Parking is free!


----------



## eeyoresnr

Another question? If we are booked in a 2 bedroom presidential can we check in at building 6? Also we are renting a stroller from a local company.  Can we hVe stroller dropped off at building 6 also?


----------



## njmousefest

How is WiFi at areas outside of the room?  Is there any coverage at the pool areas?


----------



## BarryS

If anyone is at the resort this week, would you mind posting the resort activities schedule?


----------



## Abro1975

We checked in a few hours ago, the booking through WinPointVIP went perfectly, plus no resort fees or taxes .  It's pretty full this week, the nice guy at the desk said he had 4 of the Two BR deluxe condos available, I asked for one w a view of the lake and fireworks, he said he's limited, so I pulled out a 20 and he found a 2 BR W w a view of the lake and the fireworks.  A small tip well spent for the 5 nights here, lol .  Plus  the Pay It Forward bin was filled full,of great provisions.   We will be Using Uber for transportation, will report back tomorrow.  We used Skippy's Transportation for our Airport to WBC ride,  $65 for an 8'person van w tax and tip. Will probably use Uber back to airport. Dinner tonight at their indoor/ outdoor restaurant and bar was very good.  Jalapeño Margerita for me, Mai Tai for the wifey very good as well.


----------



## ruby33

LOL! Now I know why I never got a lake view room! Parking lot...... every time!


----------



## xinfamousxi

Does anyone know what kind of view is best for 2bdrm deluxe and which one for 3 bdr deluxe


----------



## Abro1975

njmousefest said:


> How is WiFi at areas outside of the room?  Is there any coverage at the pool areas?



Wifi is excellent in the rooms and still pretty good at the pools and restaurants.


----------



## Dis5150

I have only stayed in a 1bdrm and a 3 bdrm deluxe. The only thing I could get for our Sept. trip is a 2 bdrm deluxe. Can someone help me out with the floor plan? We will have 6 people crammed in there! 2 DSD's will be in the second bedroom and obviously DH and myself in the master. DD26 and DS27 will be on the sofa bed and an airbed we are bringing (queen size). If the floor plan is similar to the 3 bdrm, I am planning on putting the airbed in the corner of the dining area, next to the table. We may have to shift the table closer to the front door, idk? When I look at the floor plan on wyndham website, it shows the  door to the second bathroom inside the 2nd bedroom? I am really hoping not! That will be very inconvenient for DD & DS staying in the common area! Also, is there 1 or 2 vanity/sink areas in the second bathroom? In the 3 bdrm there was a second vanity area outside the room with the shower. The website says floor plans vary and that was true of the 3 bdrm so I am hoping it is true of the 2 bdrm too!


----------



## Lisa P.

Here is the Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2BR deluxe floorplan.  The MBR has a king bed and I believe the 2nd BR has two full beds though they may be queen beds, not sure.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Lisa P.

Dis5150 said:


> ...wyndham website, it shows the  door to the second bathroom inside the 2nd bedroom? I am really hoping not! That will be very inconvenient for DD & DS staying in the common area! Also, is there 1 or 2 vanity/sink areas in the second bathroom? In the 3 bdrm there was a second vanity area outside the room with the shower. The website says floor plans vary and that was true of the 3 bdrm so I am hoping it is true of the 2 bdrm too!



While this image does not show a hallway entrance door to either bathroom, it's always been there in the 2nd bathrooms I've seen.  However, Wyndham's website does indicate that *some 2BRs have 8/6* occupancy (8 max, 6 private with 2 per sleeping room, access to a bathroom without disturbing others sleeping) and *some 2BRs have 8/4* occupancy (8 max, 4 private - meaning the LR guests would have to disturb the privacy of BR guests in order to access the bathroom).  So, while I doubt there are many rooms like this, there's no guarantee that you will get a 2BR with the hallway access door to the 2nd bathroom.

Also, the 2nd bathroom in the 2BRs are all basic bathrooms.  No double sinks.  No separate vanity area.  Wyndham only puts those in 2nd or 3rd bathrooms in their larger units, 3BR and larger.  While the floorplans "may vary slightly", this normally is just an added door or window or a longer hallway to account for the shape of a curved or angled building or an end unit.  I have not seen this to mean a different bathroom or kitchen amenity, such as double sinks.  Sorry.

Depending on how well your family members get along or need space, an 8/6 2BR may work (with the hallway access door to the 2nd bath), especially if the 2 DSDs are able to share a bed in the 2nd BR and your DD is able to share that BR, leaving the LR sleeper sofa for DS.  An 8/4 2BR would be difficult (pass through the 2nd BR to reach the bathroom).  Perhaps you could get a 2nd unit to spread out more?  A 1BR would have another BR and LR for the older 2 to sleep - request that the 1BR have a separate access door to the master bathroom.  While there's no 7-night availability at Wyndham Bonnet Creek in September at this time, there is a fair amount of 4-5 night availability with a Sunday or Monday check-in.  So you may be able to spread out for part of your trip.


----------



## Dis5150

Lisa P. said:


> While this image does not show a hallway entrance door to either bathroom, it's always been there in the 2nd bathrooms I've seen.  However, Wyndham's website does indicate that *some 2BRs have 8/6* occupancy (8 max, 6 private with 2 per sleeping room, access to a bathroom without disturbing others sleeping) and *some 2BRs have 8/4* occupancy (8 max, 4 private - meaning the LR guests would have to disturb the privacy of BR guests in order to access the bathroom).  So, while I doubt there are many rooms like this, there's no guarantee that you will get a 2BR with the hallway access door to the 2nd bathroom.
> 
> Also, the 2nd bathroom in the 2BRs are all basic bathrooms.  No double sinks.  No separate vanity area.  Wyndham only puts those in 2nd or 3rd bathrooms in their larger units, 3BR and larger.  While the floorplans "may vary slightly", this normally is just an added door or window or a longer hallway to account for the shape of a curved or angled building or an end unit.  I have not seen this to mean a different bathroom or kitchen amenity, such as double sinks.  Sorry.
> 
> Depending on how well your family members get along or need space, an 8/6 2BR may work (with the hallway access door to the 2nd bath), especially if the 2 DSDs are able to share a bed in the 2nd BR and your DD is able to share that BR, leaving the LR sleeper sofa for DS.  An 8/4 2BR would be difficult (pass through the 2nd BR to reach the bathroom).  Perhaps you could get a 2nd unit to spread out more?  A 1BR would have another BR and LR for the older 2 to sleep - request that the 1BR have a separate access door to the master bathroom.  While there's no 7-night availability at Wyndham Bonnet Creek in September at this time, there is a fair amount of 4-5 night availability with a Sunday or Monday check-in.  So you may be able to spread out for part of your trip.



Thanks for your reply! A second unit would be great, unfortunately I don't think finances will allow it. DSD's will not be able to share a double bed (I am lucky to get them sharing a bedroom, lol!) They are 35 and 38 and need their space. Last year in the 3 bdrm, the 35yo ended up on the sofa bed due to the other one snoring! So DD26 will be on the sofa bed and DS27, who is a total trooper, will use the airbed. Just having the hallway access door will help 100%. DD26 will end up sharing my vanity area, DD27 can share the other vanity in the master with DH and the DSD's can have the second bathroom. I was mainly thinking of night time trips to the bathroom, or early a.m. before the bedroom sleepers were up, etc.

Thanks for taking the time to answer and post the floorplan! Here is hoping we get one of the 8/6's!


----------



## Lisa P.

Sounds like you have a good attitude about it.  It's such a gorgeous, fun resort.  We know so many people who cannot manage an Orlando vacation within their finances at all.  Being able to plan and take a trip like that is really a wonderful privilege.  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Abro1975

Dis5150 said:


> I have only stayed in a 1bdrm and a 3 bdrm deluxe. The only thing I could get for our Sept. trip is a 2 bdrm deluxe. Can someone help me out with the floor plan? We will have 6 people crammed in there! 2 DSD's will be in the second bedroom and obviously DH and myself in the master. DD26 and DS27 will be on the sofa bed and an airbed we are bringing (queen size). If the floor plan is similar to the 3 bdrm, I am planning on putting the airbed in the corner of the dining area, next to the table. We may have to shift the table closer to the front door, idk? When I look at the floor plan on wyndham website, it shows the  door to the second bathroom inside the 2nd bedroom? I am really hoping not! That will be very inconvenient for DD & DS staying in the common area! Also, is there 1 or 2 vanity/sink areas in the second bathroom? In the 3 bdrm there was a second vanity area outside the room with the shower. The website says floor plans vary and that was true of the 3 bdrm so I am hoping it is true of the 2 bdrm too!




We are in 2 BR deluxe now.  Master BR has a King size bed, it's own bathroom w stall shower doored off, also a,2'person jacuzzi tub.  2nd BR has 2 double beds,  full bath outside off the hallway.  Living room has a queen sofa. 
Nice kitchen and dining room seats 6.    I'd say it sleeps 8, but 6 or less more comfortably.  We are 4, it's great.


----------



## Dis5150

Lisa P. said:


> Sounds like you have a good attitude about it.  It's such a gorgeous, fun resort.  We know so many people who cannot manage an Orlando vacation within their finances at all.  Being able to plan and take a trip like that is really a wonderful privilege.  Enjoy your vacation!



Thanks! I know we will! All the kids (lol, adult kids!) are grateful for the vacation. DH and I rent the condo and pay for the food and park tickets (this year DS27 gets to join us and he is using my money to buy the discounted military tickets!  ). All the 4 of them have to do is pay to get there, plus their own spending money. Although last year we gave them each $100 Disney gift cards. We save up a little each month to be able to pay for it all. We are spread out all over the country so it is our one week a year we all get to be together, all at least when DS27 isn't deployed.  We love Bonnet Creek! We would never be able to do the trip, staying on Disney property.


----------



## Dis5150

Abro1975 said:


> We are in 2 BR deluxe now.  Master BR has a King size bed, it's own bathroom w stall shower doored off, also a,2'person jacuzzi tub.  2nd BR has 2 double beds,  full bath outside off the hallway.  Living room has a queen sofa.
> Nice kitchen and dining room seats 6.    I'd say it sleeps 8, but 6 or less more comfortably.  We are 4, it's great.



Thanks! Glad to hear the bathroom door is off the hallway!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ELSA711

Does anyone know the Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy cancellation policy?
Also, payment policy?  Are they both pay in full upfront?


----------



## ibob52

ELSA711 said:


> Does anyone know the Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy cancellation policy?



*These are the WBC Cancellation Policies .. that were current November 2015 (our last trip)

IIRC .. I gathered the info via a email to .. the various Timeshare Rental Company's 
...........................................................................................

VACATION STRATEGY CANCELLATION POLICY

No-Risk Cancellation Policy
Rest Easy. A full refund if canceled before 20 days from check-in or a full credit 
if canceled within 20 days from your check-in date.

Best Price Guarantee 
Even if you happen to find a better price
we will happily match it and give you a $50 credit towards any future vacation with us.
...................................................................................................

VACATION UPGRADES CANCELLATION POLICY

Here’s the cancellation language from our rental agreement template:

“Owner is not able to cancel this agreement without reimbursing Renter all monies received from Renter. 

Should Renter cancel, Owner agrees to return all monies received (less $99 if reservation has already been transferred to the Renter).

However the Renter is not able to cancel this agreement fewer than 20 days before the arrival date without forfeiting all monies paid. 

If any payment is more than 5 days late, then Owner shall deem Renter to have cancelled.”

We typically transfer the reservation to the renter about 35 days prior to the arrival date.
...........................................................................................

FARRELL'S CANCELLATION POLICY

CANCELLATIONS/EXCHANGES

Any vacation may be exchanged/cancelled until the reservation 
is placed in your name 15-30 days before check-in minus fees.  

Thereafter, no changes can be made. 

To move your stay for credit toward another vacation a $119 transfer fee per reservation is applied.  

Cancellations will receive a refund within 30 business days minus a $159 restocking fee. 

*


----------



## kimgof

Decided to book at BC this August. We have always stayed on Dis property, but with 5 people, the $$$ of dis property is too much now. We are staying in a 2 BR dlx. through VS. Heard so many great things about VS and BC on here I figured we could give it a try! Just a few ??? Do they supply bathroom towels or do we need to bring our own? I know there are some places to eat on the BC property but would love to hear the recommendations of some of you who have been there.  If I ask for a specific room location, where do you think is the best choice? We are ok with a little noise if it is close to the pool, just want to avoid looking at a trash dumpster for a week.  Thanks!


----------



## xinfamousxi

Anyone know the address of the nearest Target or walmart to Bonnet creek? preferably Target since i have some gift cards


----------



## crjack

kimgof said:


> Decided to book at BC this August. We have always stayed on Dis property, but with 5 people, the $$$ of dis property is too much now. We are staying in a 2 BR dlx. through VS. Heard so many great things about VS and BC on here I figured we could give it a try! Just a few ??? Do they supply bathroom towels or do we need to bring our own? I know there are some places to eat on the BC property but would love to hear the recommendations of some of you who have been there.  If I ask for a specific room location, where do you think is the best choice? We are ok with a little noise if it is close to the pool, just want to avoid looking at a trash dumpster for a week.  Thanks!



We stayed at BC for the first time a few weeks ago and our unit was well stocked with everything, including bath towels.  At the pools, towels are available as well.  The only thing we ran out of at the end was dishwashing soap but with a group of 6 we actually ran it a fair amount.  (Most mornings we ate breakfast in the room before hitting the parks)  There is also a washer/dryer in the unit if you need it.

We loved the space, the price and location of Bonnet Creek.  If you have younger children (mine are in college) there are so many activities on site if you want to take advantage of them.  You could make a stay there a vacation on it's own.

Have fun!  We were in Tower 6 and liked our building.  We had a perfect view of the HS fireworks.


----------



## missingdisneymore

xinfamousxi said:


> Anyone know the address of the nearest Target or walmart to Bonnet creek? preferably Target since i have some gift cards


We go to the Super Target at 4795 W Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy, Kissimmee, FL 34746. We actually pass a Walmart and go here, it's only a few more lights, I think.  It's a much better shopping experience.


----------



## serenitynow

You can call the front desk and have more dishwasher soap, laundry soap, shampoo, lotion, body wash, dish soap or any of the other things they supply delivered to your room if you run out.


----------



## eeyoresnr

serenitynow said:


> You can call the front desk and have more dishwasher soap, laundry soap, shampoo, lotion, body wash, dish soap or any of the other things they supply delivered to your room if you run out.


not always... we have stayed several times at BC now and twice when we called down for extra laundry and dish soap they informed us they don't usually supply more than what they start you with... we ended up getting it but on one occasion it took 3 calls and 3 days?


----------



## serenitynow

eeyoresnr said:


> not always... we have stayed several times at BC now and twice when we called down for extra laundry and dish soap they informed us they don't usually supply more than what they start you with... we ended up getting it but on one occasion it took 3 calls and 3 days?


Wow, I'm sorry that was your experience. We didn't have any problems getting more last month, we just called down to the front desk. And we called for different things at different times.


----------



## cammie810

no...free parking for time share guests.  There is a charge if you stay at the hotel and park in their garage.


----------



## kimgof

crjack said:


> We stayed at BC for the first time a few weeks ago and our unit was well stocked with everything, including bath towels.  At the pools, towels are available as well.  The only thing we ran out of at the end was dishwashing soap but with a group of 6 we actually ran it a fair amount.  (Most mornings we ate breakfast in the room before hitting the parks)  There is also a washer/dryer in the unit if you need it.
> 
> We loved the space, the price and location of Bonnet Creek.  If you have younger children (mine are in college) there are so many activities on site if you want to take advantage of them.  You could make a stay there a vacation on it's own.
> 
> Have fun!  We were in Tower 6 and liked our building.  We had a perfect view of the HS fireworks.


Thanks for the info! Any idea how much housekeeping is? I am thinking of having them come in at the middle of our stay


----------



## ibob52

kimgof said:


> Thanks for the info! Any idea how much housekeeping is? I am thinking of having them come in at the middle of our stay



*It was $99.00 last time we needed housekeeping for a 2 bedroom (May 2014)

If your stay is more than 7 days .. Housekeeping is included on day eight (Nov 2015)

I always call to verify such things to make sure the policy/option has not changed.


*


----------



## sonomom

ibob52 said:


> *It was $99.00 last time we needed housekeeping for a 2 bedroom (May 2014)
> 
> If your stay is more than 7 days .. Housekeeping is included on day eight (Nov 2015)
> 
> I always call to verify such things to make sure the policy/option has not changed.
> *




Here for two weeks they came after week one and changed linens and towels and gave us some more supplies , pleasant surprise


----------



## Abro1975

We just got back from 5 days at WBC, we were a party of 4.  For transportation we relied on Uber for everywhere,  from WBC it was only 5-10 bucks depending on where you were going.  Saana restaurant was the furthest.  Never waited longer than 7 minutes,  it was great to just use your phone for a quick pickup into a air conditioned car.  They were allowed to do pickups and drop offs at any disney park or resort except of course MK,  where we got dropped off at the Contemporary and walked the 5 minutes. We used WinPointVIP for a great rate for a 2 BR deluxe w no taxes or fees - $182/night.  Used the WBC pools after every lunch.  We needed an afternoon break after morning at one park , before hitting Epcot for dinner and more rides at night. Started the trip w a FP at Soarin, and finished it with a manageable 30 minute wait on Soarin our last night .  Great dinners at Saana,  Chefs du France, and San Angel Inn,  decent dinner at Rose &Crown.  

We loved Wyndham resorts, we previously stayed at Governours Green at Busch Gardens,  Williamsburg, Va and knew it was top notch.  We always use VRBO.


----------



## xinfamousxi

Here now at the hotel at 2:30 am miserable. This was our 2nd night here first one at this room, so we checked in around 3pm they had moved all our luggage to the new 3 bedroom since we had a 2 bedroom the night before. Well tonight our room was flooded with toilet water. daughter went to the restroom and we went back out to explore when we got back we walked into a flooded bedroom. 

its now 2:46 and we are moving around rooms. I feel so bad because I scolded my son thinking he put too much paper in the toilet he mentioned that that he didn't flush any paper down and I still didn't believe him maybe I was frustrated but my wife pointed out that the toilet paper wasn't even used in the bathroom which now made me feel like an @ hole so much that I can't even get mad at the resort for the inconvenience we are suffering. 

I just hope they don't try sticking us with some kind of damage bill!! They moved us to a nicer room though and said it had fireworks view so they were sympathetic and I know stuff happens. Wifey wanted me to complain more about the experience but Im more understanding just which i would have been with my son. 

all and all not a good end to day 1.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Abro1975 said:


> We just got back from 5 days at WBC, we were a party of 4.  For transportation we relied on Uber for everywhere,  from WBC it was only 5-10 bucks depending on where you were going.  Saana restaurant was the furthest.  Never waited longer than 7 minutes,  it was great to just use your phone for a quick pickup into a air conditioned car.  They were allowed to do pickups and drop offs at any disney park or resort except of course MK,  where we got dropped off at the Contemporary and walked the 5 minutes. We used WinPointVIP for a great rate for a 2 BR deluxe w no taxes or fees - $182/night.  Used the WBC pools after every lunch.  We needed an afternoon break after morning at one park , before hitting Epcot for dinner and more rides at night. Started the trip w a FP at Soarin, and finished it with a manageable 30 minute wait on Soarin our last night .  Great dinners at Saana,  Chefs du France, and San Angel Inn,  decent dinner at Rose &Crown.
> 
> We loved Wyndham resorts, we previously stayed at Governours Green at Busch Gardens,  Williamsburg, Va and knew it was top notch.  We always use VRBO.



How did pick-up at MK work out?  That is the one I am a bit confused ... did you request an Uber to pick you up at the Contemporary as well?


----------



## pigletto

xinfamousxi said:


> Here now at the hotel at 2:30 am miserable. This was our 2nd night here first one at this room, so we checked in around 3pm they had moved all our luggage to the new 3 bedroom since we had a 2 bedroom the night before. Well tonight our room was flooded with toilet water. daughter went to the restroom and we went back out to explore when we got back we walked into a flooded bedroom.
> 
> its now 2:46 and we are moving around rooms. I feel so bad because I scolded my son thinking he put too much paper in the toilet he mentioned that that he didn't flush any paper down and I still didn't believe him maybe I was frustrated but my wife pointed out that the toilet paper wasn't even used in the bathroom which now made me feel like an @ hole so much that I can't even get mad at the resort for the inconvenience we are suffering.
> 
> I just hope they don't try sticking us with some kind of damage bill!! They moved us to a nicer room though and said it had fireworks view so they were sympathetic and I know stuff happens. Wifey wanted me to complain more about the experience but Im more understanding just which i would have been with my son.
> 
> all and all not a good end to day 1.


Dealing with any sort of maintenance issue on vacation is annoying, but dealing with it at 2:30 am is extra terrible.
We were at Bonnet Creek the first week in May and had a very similar issue. The toilet in the second bathroom (kids) was slow from day one and we had to use the plunger just to flush a bit of toilet paper.  After 2 days it wasn't flushing at all and we had to call maintenance. Not a big deal but the guy complained that it was the end of his shift, and despite me saying it was like that the day we checked in, I still felt like we had done something wrong. They had to work on it a long time and go get extra tools and snake it which made me think the people before us had flushed something they shouldn't but maybe they are just having plumbing issues overall. It never did get much better and  I didn't trust it so we had the kids tromp through our bedroom to use the bathroom which wasn't good.

In retrospect I should have asked to move but we were all unpacked and running all over and I just didn't want to pack up and spend the time switching rooms and unpacking again. I guess I would advise anyone with a similar issue to ask to move right away rather than wait. Other than that issue I had zero fault with any aspect of the resort and we loved our stay.


----------



## lindsey

We also had toilet problems in 2nd bath.  Floor was slightly wet near toilet when we arrived. We thought floor had not dried from cleaners. We were gone till after lunch Sunday and when we returned found bathroom floor more wet.   Called front desk for maintenance. They came, and it took several hours and several parts, but it was fixed.


----------



## xinfamousxi

I got a call this morning from the guest relations they offered a $100 gift card. Might call and ask for more as I found out we missed all 3 of our fast pass rides this morning because everyone was so tired from the night before. Reported issue at 11:55 didnt get into new room till about 3 am


----------



## Abro1975

TheMaxRebo said:


> How did pick-up at MK work out?  That is the one I am a bit confused ... did you request an Uber to pick you up at the Contemporary as well?



We walked the 5 minutes over to The Contemporary and ordered the Uber from there.  Only Disney ferry and monorail , actually can get to the MK.  Another option is take the monorail to Epcot, Polynesian or Contemporary and call for Uber from there.  We never waited more than 8 minutes.


----------



## tlovesdis

Question...We will be driving to the parks each day.  Can we pay to park at the Contemporary and take the monorail to MK?


----------



## msb578

tlovesdis said:


> Question...We will be driving to the parks each day.  Can we pay to park at the Contemporary and take the monorail to MK?


If there's room in the valet lot, yes you're allowed to valet at the CR and keep your car there all day.

Walking from CR to MK is also an option.


----------



## beachgrl001

So excited for our first stay at bonnet creek! My dad is coming with us and doesn't do the parks. He is planing on just hanging around the resort and joining us for dinners. My question is, can he hang out from about 10 am till check in time at 4? (We were planing on being at the parks) Are there lobbys and a restaurant for him to go to? I don't want him to be stuck outside for all that time...


----------



## Fundytrail

beachgrl001 said:


> So excited for our first stay at bonnet creek! My dad is coming with us and doesn't do the parks. He is planing on just hanging around the resort and joining us for dinners. My question is, can he hang out from about 10 am till check in time at 4? (We were planing on being at the parks) Are there lobbys and a restaurant for him to go to? I don't want him to be stuck outside for all that time...



Several Restaurant opportunities plus Lots to do at Bonnet Creek, walk around the boardwalk, lay out at one of the five pools, people watch at Back Bay Bar & Grill, sit out on you units patio, sit out on one of the bench swings, BBQ his own lunch on one of the grills and yes both the resort and the hotel on property have a lobby. I'm sure others will have more ideas.

This video may help;


----------



## beachgrl001

Wow looks,awsome!!!!


----------



## suwoogie

Great video!!! thanks for posting it



This video may help;




[/QUOTE]


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

Is the coffee maker in the kitchen still the drip type(not keriug)?


----------



## SunTravels

Hello,
I just booked WBC for the first time for March 2016. I booked directly through Wyndham (2 bedroom) and just want to confirm that there are no parking or additional resort fees for this resort. Some of the reviews on Trip Advisor say that there are, and I see here everyone says that isn't the case, so can someone let me know if there is a difference in any of the fees if you book direct through the resort rather than renting points? 

Thank you.


----------



## eeyoresnr

SunTravels said:


> Hello,
> I just booked WBC for the first time for March 2016. I booked directly through Wyndham (2 bedroom) and just want to confirm that there are no parking or additional resort fees for this resort. Some of the reviews on Trip Advisor say that there are, and I see here everyone says that isn't the case, so can someone let me know if there is a difference in any of the fees if you book direct through the resort rather than renting points?
> 
> Thank you.


if you are staying at the timeshare condos, there is no parking fee. if you are staying at the hotel there is a parking fee , I believe it is $20 per day. as for resort fees I can't say if you booked directly from Wyndham, we have always booked through VS or on ebay and never been charged an additional resort fee... hope this helps


----------



## eeyoresnr

DisneyCrazyMom22 said:


> Is the coffee maker in the kitchen still the drip type(not keriug)?


when we were there last October it was still the drip kind


----------



## ibob52

SunTravels said:


> Hello,
> I just booked WBC for the first time for March 2016. I booked directly through Wyndham (2 bedroom) and just want to confirm that there are no parking or additional resort fees for this resort. Some of the reviews on Trip Advisor say that there are, and I see here everyone says that isn't the case, so can someone let me know if there is a difference in any of the fees if you book direct through the resort rather than renting points?
> Thank you.



*TripAdvisor and DISboards etc .. both will get a occasional Review/Trip Report 

By a person unaware that they were staying in a Hotel and now they are posting a 

Review on the Timeshare page.

Part of it maybe because they share the two words Bonnet Creek in their names.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek .. Hilton Bonnet Creek .. Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek

It's just one of those things that will probably never stop.

I just read their review and move on ...*


----------



## Fundytrail

SunTravels said:


> Hello,
> I just booked WBC for the first time for March 2016. I booked directly through Wyndham (2 bedroom) and just want to confirm that there are no parking or additional resort fees for this resort. Some of the reviews on Trip Advisor say that there are, and I see here everyone says that isn't the case, so can someone let me know if there is a difference in any of the fees if you book direct through the resort rather than renting points?
> 
> Thank you.



As others have stated there are two Wyndham locations sharing the same property but if you booked 2 bedroom unit I would suggest you have the one referenced in this forum;
1. Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort - no fees (which is talked about in this forum)
2. Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek


----------



## SunTravels

Ok good to know, I figured that might be the case with the different resort names, I did book Wyndham Bonnet Creek not Wyndham grand, so no fees is great news.

Thank you all for your fast replies!


----------



## njmousefest

SunTravels said:


> Hello,
> I just booked WBC for the first time for March 2016. I booked directly through Wyndham (2 bedroom) and just want to confirm that there are no parking or additional resort fees for this resort. Some of the reviews on Trip Advisor say that there are, and I see here everyone says that isn't the case, so can someone let me know if there is a difference in any of the fees if you book direct through the resort rather than renting points?
> 
> Thank you.


As others have posted, timeshares do not charge parking.  But more importantly,  how did you manage time travel as well?


----------



## SunTravels

njmousefest said:


> As others have posted, timeshares do not charge parking.  But more importantly,  how did you manage time travel as well?



Haha...you would think by July, I would have my mind wrapped around it being 2016 already!  Time just goes so fast...I am in denial  

March 2017!  I am very excited to try this resort, I wanted to stay at a Disney resort, but with the cost and the extra room I can not even justify spending almost double for less at Disney. We always drive to the parks with my pre-school aged kids, and I have an annual pass so my parking is free at the parks. My husband talked me into staying here and now that I have read all about it, I am really looking forward to trying WBC!


----------



## TamaraQT

I found an owner at Bonnet Creek to rent to me from 8/20 - 8/27.  I am so excited !!!!!  The best part is the price I got it for.  I ALMOST FAINTED!!!    It seemed too good to be true but it has been verified.  My family is SUPER EXCITED !!!!  All that is left now is to hope our room request for Building 5 with a poolview get honored.  Is it odd room numbers face parking lot, and even room numbers face pool???  I want to be sure I know the FACTS from the Bonnet Creek Pros here on the DIS!!!


----------



## ibob52

TamaraQT said:


> All that is left now is to hope our room request for Building 5 with a poolview get honored. Is it odd room numbers face parking lot, and even room numbers face pool???



*as per my WBC notes .. *

*WBC Buildings ~ 1 ~ 2 ~ 3 .. even numbered suites ~ face the lake.*

*WBC Buildings ~ 4 ~ 5 ~ 6 .. odd numbered suites ~ face the lake.*


----------



## Abro1975

TamaraQT said:


> I found an owner at Bonnet Creek to rent to me from 8/20 - 8/27.  I am so excited !!!!!  The best part is the price I got it for.  I ALMOST FAINTED!!!    It seemed too good to be true but it has been verified.  My family is SUPER EXCITED !!!!  All that is left now is to hope our room request for Building 5 with a poolview get honored.  Is it odd room numbers face parking lot, and even room numbers face pool???  I want to be sure I know the FACTS from the Bonnet Creek Pros here on the DIS!!!




When the front desk person is looking for rooms in his computer, it will say on his screen IF there is a Fireworks view.  I offered my person a $20 bill when he said they were very full, and affer about 5 minutes he found a 2BR deluxe with a view,  I asked if he was sure, and he turned the screen to me and showed me where it said "Fireworks View".   
$20 was well worth it for 5 nights w a view of both Hollywood Studios and Epcot Fireworks.  We were Tower 2,  room 436.


----------



## vettechick99

Can someone post the July activities schedule? Thanks so much!!

ETA: is it the same as April's?


----------



## TamaraQT

ibob52 said:


> *as per my WBC notes .. *
> 
> *WBC Buildings ~ 1 ~ 2 ~ 3 .. even numbered suites ~ face the lake.*
> 
> *WBC Buildings ~ 4 ~ 5 ~ 6 .. odd numbered suites ~ face the lake.*



Thanks so much !!!  Just what I needed !!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Discovered Im sharing WDW with Cheerleaders in February.  

Can't switch our dates due to expiring SWA credit. Have visited when Pop Warner, Twirlers, etc. in the past.  Have a value booked, but looking at other options thinking HBC might have less participants as guests (ha).

Anyway, for a 6 night starting on Sunday 2/12, wondering what would be 'a fair' rate to book?

Thus far I'm seeing avg nighty quotes coming in at:

1 BD-$185

2 BR-$248 

Had hoped rates might be a bit lower.  Am I being unrealistic?  last minute hotwired it in end of June '16 @. approx $100 a night.

Waiting on a few other quotes, have checked w/VRBO direct, vacation upgrades, Farrell's & vacation strategy.  Have I missed any of the popular sites? 

If I don't find a palatable deal now, Is it worth checking again at 60 day mark?


----------



## KateSpade79

keishashadow said:


> Discovered Im sharing WDW with Cheerleaders in February.
> 
> Can't switch our dates due to expiring SWA credit. Have visited when Pop Warner, Twirlers, etc. in the past.  Have a value booked, but looking at other options thinking HBC might have less participants as guests (ha).
> 
> Anyway, for a 6 night starting on Sunday 2/12, wondering what would be 'a fair' rate to book?
> 
> Thus far I'm seeing avg nighty quotes coming in at:
> 
> 1 BD-$185
> 
> 2 BR-$248
> 
> Had hoped rates might be a bit lower.  Am I being unrealistic?  last minute hotwired it in end of June '16 @. approx $100 a night.
> 
> Waiting on a few other quotes, have checked w/VRBO direct, vacation upgrades, Farrell's & vacation strategy.  Have I missed any of the popular sites?
> 
> If I don't find a palatable deal now, Is it worth checking again at 60 day mark?



I'm planning to book through tripbound.com for my trip in December. I *think* it came out to $174/night for your dates for 2 bedroom. Also, right now if you book 4 nights or more you get 15% off code- Earlybird15 expires July 10th or you can sign up for their emails and get a 10% off code for your first booking. Hope that helps!


----------



## keishashadow

KateSpade79 said:


> I'm planning to book through tripbound.com for my trip in December. I *think* it came out to $174/night for your dates for 2 bedroom. Also, right now if you book 4 nights or more you get 15% off code- Earlybird15 expires July 10th or you can sign up for their emails and get a 10% off code for your first booking. Hope that helps!


Wow initial quote was much better. Not sure if it's all taxes and fees. Will call later and try to get written quote. 

 Thank you

I do like vacation strategy's cancellation policy tho.  Believe I saw something referenced on their quote as to price matching.


----------



## keishashadow

_Ok, I got vacation strategy to price match, only took a few minutes.  Booked @ $108/night, I'm thrilled!

Told cancellation is 100% up to 20 days, thereafter full credit towards a future stay with no time limit, seems very generous

So excitedI forgot to ask if they take requests for building/view.  Anybody rent from them that knows

Will go back & read thru the thread(s) here later for hints.

Watched the video last night that was posted on prior page...oooh!  going from memory, building #5 was one with lazy river and the view on it (14th floor, I believe) was amazing?

Do people usually get their requests @ WBC?  

Is there any sort of reference map here as to where the studios are located as to building/view/floor?

Any suggestions as to 'what' to ask for if interested in a fireworks view & being near the large lazy river/pool area?

I'm working off the following 

_
*WBC Buildings ~ 1 ~ 2 ~ 3 .. even numbered suites ~ face the lake.*

*WBC Buildings ~ 4 ~ 5 ~ 6 .. odd numbered suites ~ face the lake.*


----------



## Tulips05

We're planning a trip for the fall and thinking about using one of the grills. I've been searching online but I can't figure out if they are gas or if we need to bring charcoal. Anyone used them recently? Thanks!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Tulips05 said:


> We're planning a trip for the fall and thinking about using one of the grills. I've been searching online but I can't figure out if they are gas or if we need to bring charcoal. Anyone used them recently? Thanks!



They are gas grills.


----------



## KateSpade79

keishashadow said:


> _Ok, I got vacation strategy to price match, only took a few minutes.  Booked @ $108/night, I'm thrilled!
> 
> Told cancellation is 100% up to 20 days, thereafter full credit towards a future stay with no time limit, seems very generous
> 
> So excitedI forgot to ask if they take requests for building/view.  Anybody rent from them that knows
> 
> Will go back & read thru the thread(s) here later for hints.
> 
> Watched the video last night that was posted on prior page...oooh!  going from memory, building #5 was one with lazy river and the view on it (14th floor, I believe) was amazing?
> 
> Do people usually get their requests @ WBC?
> 
> Is there any sort of reference map here as to where the studios are located as to building/view/floor?
> 
> Any suggestions as to 'what' to ask for if interested in a fireworks view & being near the large lazy river/pool area?
> 
> I'm working off the following
> 
> _
> *WBC Buildings ~ 1 ~ 2 ~ 3 .. even numbered suites ~ face the lake.*
> 
> *WBC Buildings ~ 4 ~ 5 ~ 6 .. odd numbered suites ~ face the lake.*



Awesome!! I love getting a great deal


----------



## keishashadow

KateSpade79 said:


> Awesome!! I love getting a great deal



Thanks again for sharing the code!  Every little bit helps the cause


----------



## serenitynow

Gr8t Fan said:


> They are gas grills.


They are indeed gas grills. They work really well and they clean them more than once a day. We used them 3 nights of our stay. Burger, hot dogs, chicken and steaks. So good!


----------



## KristinU

serenitynow said:


> They are indeed gas grills. They work really well and they clean them more than once a day. We used them 3 nights of our stay. Burger, hot dogs, chicken and steaks. So good!



We, too, used them quite a bit.  I brought along a collapsible shopping basket that was really helpful in shlepping our stuff to the grills and back.  Something like this, but I'm sure other things might work as well:


----------



## Cdn Gal

beachgrl001 said:


> So excited for our first stay at bonnet creek! My dad is coming with us and doesn't do the parks. He is planing on just hanging around the resort and joining us for dinners. My question is, can he hang out from about 10 am till check in time at 4? (We were planing on being at the parks) Are there lobbys and a restaurant for him to go to? I don't want him to be stuck outside for all that time...


Yes he can definetly hang out.  There is the outdoor restaurant as well as starbucks at the Wyndham Grand Hotel.  If his name is on the reservation, he may be able to check in already!  We have done that one more than one occassion at 8am when we drove through the night, and at another time at 10am and 10:30am.  If the room is available, they are reasonable at the front desk and will try to get you in.  The lobby is beautiful too.  Your dad could also walk and check out the Hilton and the Waldorf Astoria hotels.  There are washrooms in the lobby where he can change into a swimsuit and hang out at the pool too!


----------



## khanna

Hi all,
  I am new to the Bonnet Creek thread. We have stayed offsite in a house in Windsor Hills before but are considering BC for something different and closer to WDW.  We are a family of 8 and taking my mom, Grandma, so we will need room for 9 people.  We have to have 3 bathrooms.  2 is just pushing it for us.  I emailed Vacation Strategy and all they have right now for our dates (end of April 2017 for a week) is the 3 bedroom which won't work.  I did email Ken Price and I am waiting to hear back.  Any advice on where else to look if I need an alternative to try to find the 4 bedroom presidential? Also, what tower is best  for the 4 bedroom presidential?  Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Tulips05

KristinU said:


> We, too, used them quite a bit.  I brought along a collapsible shopping basket that was really helpful in shlepping our stuff to the grills and back.  Something like this, but I'm sure other things might work as well:


Thanks for all the replies about the grills. It's good to know that they work well and they clean them regularly. The basket is a great idea too! I hadn't even thought about how I would carry everything down to the grills!


----------



## Upatnoon

khanna said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the Bonnet Creek thread. We have stayed offsite in a house in Windsor Hills before but are considering BC for something different and closer to WDW.  We are a family of 8 and taking my mom, Grandma, so we will need room for 9 people.  We have to have 3 bathrooms.  2 is just pushing it for us.  I emailed Vacation Strategy and all they have right now for our dates (end of April 2017 for a week) is the 3 bedroom which won't work.  I did email Ken Price and I am waiting to hear back.  Any advice on where else to look if I need an alternative to try to find the 4 bedroom presidential? Also, what tower is best  for the 4 bedroom presidential?  Thanks so much in advance!!



I would look in ebay history to see what 4 bedroom presidentials were going for during your time period. You can also see what they are going for now in the peak summer. Generally will pay a premium for trying to book this early. Around 60 days out you will usually find more affordable reservations.

Four-bedroom presidentials are found in all the towers and I would be happy in any of them. The most recently renovated are towers 6 and 5. They are also the largest towers.


----------



## Spanky

There are very few 4 bedrooms at WBC. If you find one grab it up. You might also consider renting 2 of the 2 bedroom condos. I did that one year when I could not get a 4 bedroom. They gave us units across the hall from each other.  That way you still have 4 bedrooms & 4 bathrooms


----------



## Pja&raa

We have stayed at Bonnet Creek several times and very much enjoy it.  The owner that books our reservations goes out of his way to get us the dates we need at the best possible price.  He reserved a two bedroom for us over the 2016 Labor Day weekend.  We have had a change of plans and will be arriving on Thursday instead of Friday for the long weekend.

However, he had to do this under two reservations. A one night stay for Thursday and then a four night stay for the rest of the trip.  I am wondering based on others experience what the likelihood is that we would have to checkout and check back into another room.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## klk77

We've had multiple reservations before, 3 last time.  We only had to switch rooms when it was a change in room type (e.g. Presidential to deluxe).  When it was the same room type, with 2 reservations, we just stayed put.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

khanna said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the Bonnet Creek thread. We have stayed offsite in a house in Windsor Hills before but are considering BC for something different and closer to WDW.  We are a family of 8 and taking my mom, Grandma, so we will need room for 9 people.  We have to have 3 bathrooms.  2 is just pushing it for us.  I emailed Vacation Strategy and all they have right now for our dates (end of April 2017 for a week) is the 3 bedroom which won't work.  I did email Ken Price and I am waiting to hear back.  Any advice on where else to look if I need an alternative to try to find the 4 bedroom presidential? Also, what tower is best  for the 4 bedroom presidential?  Thanks so much in advance!!




We stayed at Windsor Hills for our first trip (family of 5) and Bonnet Creek our 2nd....we preferred Bonnet Creek because of more of a vacation/resort feel.


----------



## PrincessV

I'm a pretty frequent visitor to WBC, but am just back from our first long trip (7 nights) there and thought I'd share...

Having all that space was wonderful for a week! I used to have a DVC membership but only stayed in studios: the full kitchen, separate rooms, and washer/dryer just made things easier and more relaxed for me and my teen son. 

This was, unfortunately, the worst room I've had out of many stays, though. It was truly as clean as housekeeping could make it, but the carpet simply needed to be replaced - it was stained in more places than I could count and the whole place was just stinky. Everything else was immaculate, but the nasty carpet was a bit of a letdown. The mattresses in the bedroom and sofabed also needed to be replaced. This was in Tower 1.

Our AC went out one night. We'd called it an early night and felt like the room was warm when we got to it around 9pm, but figured it just needed time to cool down since the thermostat works on a motion sensor. But it just kept getting warmer by 11pm and though the fan was running non-stop, I never heard the AC kick on. So I called the front desk, expecting Disney-like service (read: I was ready to pack us up and pay for another hotel because nothing would be done until the next day)... but they sent someone over right away. He checked things out, reset the breaker, and AC started back up. Said with it being so hot, and the motion sensor preventing the AC from turning on in the worst of the heat, sometimes they work too hard to bring the temp down when people return and it freezes up. As a FL homeowner, I know this means the AC is in need of maintenance or replacement, but whatever - it kept working the rest of our stay, lol!

The grounds were lovely! I usually stay at WBC for races and rarely make use of the public areas, so this was a first for me. I ran a couple mornings around the lake - it's only a bit over a 1/2 mile, but very pretty. And I enjoyed some post-run pool time - surprised to find plenty of open chairs at 11am and no yelling or loud music thumping. MUCH nicer than my many Disney pool experiences.  Bartender at the pool was friendly and the beer was cold. A winning experience all around.


----------



## PrincessV

Beemitchcowski said:


> We stayed at Windsor Hills for our first trip (family of 5) and Bonnet Creek our 2nd....we preferred Bonnet Creek because of more of a vacation/resort feel.


Totally agree! I stayed at WH once and it was fine, but nowhere near as vacation-y feeling as WBC.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

PrincessV said:


> Our AC went out one night. We'd called it an early night and felt like the room was warm when we got to it around 9pm, but figured it just needed time to cool down since the thermostat works on a motion sensor. But it just kept getting warmer by 11pm and though the fan was running non-stop, I never heard the AC kick on. So I called the front desk, expecting Disney-like service (read: I was ready to pack us up and pay for another hotel because nothing would be done until the next day)... but they sent someone over right away. He checked things out, reset the breaker, and AC started back up. Said with it being so hot, and the motion sensor preventing the AC from turning on in the worst of the heat, sometimes they work too hard to bring the temp down when people return and it freezes up. As a FL homeowner, I know this means the AC is in need of maintenance or replacement, but whatever - it kept working the rest of our stay, lol!



We were there in early May, and our AC quit working. It took many many calls to get someone to believe us that it really was not working and was not just the motion sensor/patio door sensor issue. Finally they sent someone who messed with the breaker and said it was fixed. Nope. Many many calls later (because no one believed it was not the patio door being open), someone finally came the next night around 1am and spent 3 hours fixing it. 

It worked after that, but I was tired the next day.


----------



## PrincessV

DisneyCowgirl said:


> We were there in early May, and our AC quit working. It took many many calls to get someone to believe us that it really was not working and was not just the motion sensor/patio door sensor issue. Finally they sent someone who messed with the breaker and said it was fixed. Nope. Many many calls later (because no one believed it was not the patio door being open), someone finally came the next night around 1am and spent 3 hours fixing it.
> 
> It worked after that, but I was tired the next day.


UGH. That was exactly what I was expecting to happen, so it was such a relief when it didn't! I was literally dripping in sweat by the time maintenance came: no way could we have stayed the night in that.


----------



## KateSpade79

I have a couple of questions about WBC. I've never stay here but have stayed at other locations with very similar room set ups. We are staying on-site at Disney 11/26-12/1 so I'm only needing 3 nights 12/1-12/4. We are planning to do a park on 12/1 then hopefully enjoy the resort on 12/2 (or finish up anything at Disney we missed) then heading to Legoland on 12/3 and checking out 12/4.  I hate to be a control freak but I really want a nice room. Mainly clean and updated and a nice view from the balcony would be a plus. We really only need a 2 bedroom deluxe but not knowing what tower we would get makes me nervous. Should I try to find a 2 bedroom presidential to guarantee tower 6? Do I definitely want tower 6? Am I being silly and just take my chances and roll with it?  What is your favorite tower and why? Do you think the pools will be crowded those dates? 

Another question- when should I try to book? I want to get the best rate possible but don't want end up without a room because of my weird dates. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa P.

If your long weekend is in early December of this year, 2016, it's not too early to reserve now.  Timeshares book up earlier than hotels.  While there are a handful of larger (4BR) Presidential units in other buildings, I've read that all sizes Presidential units are located in building 6.  Building 6 is furthest from the main lobby and activity area.

Whether you would want building 6 may depend on the ages of your children.  Since you are going to Legoland, I'll guess they're fairly young.  The pirate ship pool slide at the Wyndham Grand Orlando (hotel) next to building 6 has a height restriction.  While it's a really beautiful pool area, families with younger kids often enjoy the main timeshare resort pool area closer to the front lobby building.  This one offers a large zero-entry area, a floating river, and a very nice splash zone for the younger set.  The main lobby building is central to many activities:  kids' game rooms, arcade, ping pong, nighttime outdoor movies, mini-golf equipment check-out, snack counters, and a gas grill & picnic area for guest use.

If your kids are a little older, or are less interested in some of those other things than in the Pirate pool, and they're fine with the modest walk around the lake, then building 6 is really nice.  The hotel offers convenient, upscale restaurants, lounges, and spa services.  It just depends on what your family would like and may use during this trip.

I doubt that any of the pools will be very crowded in early December.  This is a gorgeous, fun resort and it has enough pools for the size of the property.  The weather is rarely hot in early December so more people stay out all day long without a midday swim.  You may have wonderful, very warm midday pool weather or not.  Whenever we visit Orlando between late November and early March, we try to be flexible in selecting  which days we relax at the resort pools, based on the local weather forecast once we get there.  Hope that helps.


----------



## KateSpade79

Lisa P. said:


> If your long weekend is in early December of this year, 2016, it's not too early to reserve now.  Timeshares book up earlier than hotels.  While there are a handful of larger (4BR) Presidential units in other buildings, I've read that all sizes Presidential units are located in building 6.  Building 6 is furthest from the main lobby and activity area.
> 
> Whether you would want building 6 may depend on the ages of your children.  Since you are going to Legoland, I'll guess they're fairly young.  The pirate ship pool slide at the Wyndham Grand Orlando (hotel) next to building 6 has a height restriction.  While it's a really beautiful pool area, families with younger kids often enjoy the main timeshare resort pool area closer to the front lobby building.  This one offers a large zero-entry area, a floating river, and a very nice splash zone for the younger set.  The main lobby building is central to many activities:  kids' game rooms, arcade, ping pong, nighttime outdoor movies, mini-golf equipment check-out, snack counters, and a gas grill & picnic area for guest use.
> 
> If your kids are a little older, or are less interested in some of those other things than in the Pirate pool, and they're fine with the modest walk around the lake, then building 6 is really nice.  The hotel offers convenient, upscale restaurants, lounges, and spa services.  It just depends on what your family would like and may use during this trip.
> 
> I doubt that any of the pools will be very crowded in early December.  This is a gorgeous, fun resort and it has enough pools for the size of the property.  The weather is rarely hot in early December so more people stay out all day long without a midday swim.  You may have wonderful, very warm midday pool weather or not.  Whenever we visit Orlando between late November and early March, we try to be flexible in selecting  which days we relax at the resort pools, based on the local weather forecast once we get there.  Hope that helps.



Thank you for the info! We have 3 kids a 13 year old DD, 10DS, and 6DS. We enjoy a more relaxing quiet pool so not being too crowded would be awesome for us


----------



## suebeelin

Read a lot of this thread and trying to figure out whether I booked the bonnet creek resort or the grand hotel side.

Booked through agoda.com. The 2bd was $145/night from April 16-19, 2017. Can cancel within 21 days.

They called it the Orlando bonnet creek resort.

They have no more 2bds for that time and 3 more 1bds for $115/night.

Any insight? Did I book the hotel and need to pay resort fee and parking?!

Can I get a better price through the timeshare portion like vacation strategy?


----------



## Upatnoon

suebeelin said:


> Read a lot of this thread and trying to figure out whether I booked the bonnet creek resort or the grand hotel side.
> 
> Booked through agoda.com. The 2bd was $145/night from April 16-19, 2017. Can cancel within 21 days.
> 
> They called it the
> 
> They have no more 2bds for that time and 3 more 1bds for $115/night.
> 
> Any insight? Did I book the hotel and need to pay resort fee and parking?!
> 
> Can I get a better price through the timeshare portion like vacation strategy?



If it is a 2BR, it seems likely it is on the timeshare side. They Wyndham Grand is a hotel with regular hotel rooms. As for the cost, $145 isn't bad, but is this the final cost or are they adding sales taxes and various junk fees to the total?

Generally when you rent WBC from a private party, when you pay $150 a night or whatever, that's ALL you pay.


----------



## suebeelin

Upatnoon said:


> If it is a 2BR, it seems likely it is on the timeshare side. They Wyndham Grand is a hotel with regular hotel rooms. As for the cost, $145 isn't bad, but is this the final cost or are they adding sales taxes and various junk fees to the total?
> 
> Generally when you rent WBC from a private party, when you pay $150 a night or whatever, that's ALL you pay.



That was the final cost. I can cancel a few weeks before. 

I just got a quote and booked with vacation strategy-- are they legit?! The price is $125 for sat night, and $105 for weekdays... For a 2bd!!

Very excited. It'll be over Easter weekend!!


----------



## lizzygreen

They are legit. I have used them multiple times and they are frequently mentioned by users on these boards. I have had great experiences with them.


----------



## sunlover13

Any difference between Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy?  I received two very different quotes, about $150 difference.


----------



## Moushe

Can anyone give me information on the poolside cabanas?  We will be there from August 14-20th and are planning a resort day mid-week.  Is this something I should book ahead of time or will there be plenty available to reserve day-of?


----------



## eeyoresnr

Lisa P. said:


> If your long weekend is in early December of this year, 2016, it's not too early to reserve now.  Timeshares book up earlier than hotels.  While there are a handful of larger (4BR) Presidential units in other buildings, I've read that all sizes Presidential units are located in building 6.  Building 6 is furthest from the main lobby and activity area.
> 
> Whether you would want building 6 may depend on the ages of your children.  Since you are going to Legoland, I'll guess they're fairly young.  The pirate ship pool slide at the Wyndham Grand Orlando (hotel) next to building 6 has a height restriction.  While it's a really beautiful pool area, families with younger kids often enjoy the main timeshare resort pool area closer to the front lobby building.  This one offers a large zero-entry area, a floating river, and a very nice splash zone for the younger set.  The main lobby building is central to many activities:  kids' game rooms, arcade, ping pong, nighttime outdoor movies, mini-golf equipment check-out, snack counters, and a gas grill & picnic area for guest use.
> 
> If your kids are a little older, or are less interested in some of those other things than in the Pirate pool, and they're fine with the modest walk around the lake, then building 6 is really nice.  The hotel offers convenient, upscale restaurants, lounges, and spa services.  It just depends on what your family would like and may use during this trip.
> 
> I doubt that any of the pools will be very crowded in early December.  This is a gorgeous, fun resort and it has enough pools for the size of the property.  The weather is rarely hot in early December so more people stay out all day long without a midday swim.  You may have wonderful, very warm midday pool weather or not.  Whenever we visit Orlando between late November and early March, we try to be flexible in selecting  which days we relax at the resort pools, based on the local weather forecast once we get there.  Hope that helps.


the pool with pirate ship is in front of building 6  not the hotel next door


----------



## eeyoresnr

question about paying balance to Vacation Strategy ... I paid the $150 deposit when booked. yesterday I received reminder for balance due in Aug. it gives a link to pay balance. when I clicked link it takes me to the 'click here to make deposit'. is this the right button to pay balance also? thanks


----------



## ibob52

eeyoresnr said:


> question about paying balance to Vacation Strategy ... I paid the $150 deposit when booked. yesterday I received reminder for balance due in Aug. it gives a link to pay balance. when I clicked link it takes me to the 'click here to make deposit'. is this the right button to pay balance also? thanks



*In the past whenever I had a question about my payment etc

I've had good luck .. emailing or calling Vacation Strategy.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
I'm aware .. that my reply .. is frowned upon by some .. but a phone call or email .. is what I would do.


----------



## suebeelin

sunlover13 said:


> Any difference between Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy?  I received two very different quotes, about $150 difference.



Not sure. I read that ppl on this board are happy with vacation strategy. I think they work with timeshare owners.


----------



## mrzrich

Just checked into our 3bedroom Presidential Suite.  It was just like the Booking.com com. 

We have stayed here before, but never Presidential.  My family was blown away.


----------



## eeyoresnr

mrzrich said:


> Just checked into our 3bedroom Presidential Suite.  It was just like the Booking.com com.
> 
> We have stayed here before, but never Presidential.  My family was blown away.


did you check in at front building or directly in building 6?


----------



## mrzrich

eeyoresnr said:


> did you check in at front building or directly in building 6?



We were sent directly to building 6 when we gave our name at the gate.


----------



## ELSA711

Remind me again, which is the best building to view DHS fireworks?

Also, can I request a room now for next June or to early?


----------



## eeyoresnr

ELSA711 said:


> Remind me again, which is the best building to view DHS fireworks?
> 
> Also, can I request a room now for next June or to early?


I can't answer which building for DHS fireworks. but unless something has changed they don't take room requests. at check in you may ask for certain view but it's hit or miss as to whether or not they get you where you want to be


----------



## ELSA711

eeyoresnr said:


> I can't answer which building for DHS fireworks. but unless something has changed they don't take room requests. at check in you may ask for certain view but it's hit or miss as to whether or not they get you where you want to be


I am sorry not room request, reservation requests thru vacation upgrades or strategies


----------



## crjack

ELSA711 said:


> Remind me again, which is the best building to view DHS fireworks?
> 
> Also, can I request a room now for next June or to early?



We were in an upper floor of Building 6 and had a perfect view of the DHS fireworks. I think building 5 would be good too and would probably have a good view of Epcot as well.


----------



## suebeelin

We looked into Wyndham bonnet creek for three days... April 16-19, just after Easter weekend. Vacation strategy gave me a $350 quote for a 2bd/2bth. That's $115/day! For a 2bd!!

We have Boardwalk dvc. Although I booked the same weekend, it's 20pts/day for a std studio (and maint fees are $6+ pp, so $120/day). So, the maint fees for a std studio at bwv is more $$ than a 2bd/2bth at Wyndham bonnet creek!!

In this case it's a no brainer.

My question, though, is whether there are ANY cases where vacation strategy gets a bum reservation?!


----------



## ELSA711

crjack said:


> We were in an upper floor of Building 6 and had a perfect view of the DHS fireworks. I think building 5 would be good too and would probably have a good view of Epcot as well.


Thanks!  Can we get a two bedroom in those buildings?


----------



## crjack

ELSA711 said:


> Thanks!  Can we get a two bedroom in those buildings?


I would think so but I only stayed at BC just recently for the first time.  We were a group of 6 and rented a 4 bedroom unit. It was beautiful and I would definitely stay there again.


----------



## SunTravels

It seems like many booked next April are getting much better rates around Easter than I got for the first week of March through Vacation Strategies.  I had orginally booked directly through the hotel at almost $240/night and decided to cancel that and book through vacation strategies at $185/night.  Both room were 2bd/2br.  Now I know based on all the responses in this thread that you get a better deal if you book closer to the date, but in this case, it seems people that are booking around Easter are getting better rates and I would think those would be higher than early March. But I am new to timeshare rentals, so maybe I am missing something or it is just luck of the draw?!  Or maybe because march is still the peak of snowbird season?!

I feel I am paying a good rate, For what we are getting, I just want to make sure I am getting the best rate I can. We typically stay on property, but with our budget this trip and needing more space for our children this trip than a standard hotel room, I just could not pay close to $500/night for a 1 bedroom villa on property.


----------



## Upatnoon

SunTravels said:


> It seems like many booked next April are getting much better rates around Easter than I got for the first week of March through Vacation Strategies.  I had orginally booked directly through the hotel at almost $240/night and decided to cancel that and book through vacation strategies at $185/night.  Both room were 2bd/2br.  Now I know based on all the responses in this thread that you get a better deal if you book closer to the date, but in this case, it seems people that are booking around Easter are getting better rates and I would think those would be higher than early March. But I am new to timeshare rentals, so maybe I am missing something or it is just luck of the draw?!  Or maybe because march is still the peak of snowbird season?!
> 
> I feel I am paying a good rate, For what we are getting, I just want to make sure I am getting the best rate I can. We typically stay on property, but with our budget this trip and needing more space for our children this trip than a standard hotel room, I just could not pay close to $500/night for a 1 bedroom villa on property.


March is peak season in Florida, as many schools in the South are on spring break. Also, you have the snowbird factor.

When looking for the best deal at Bonnet Creek, you have to shop around. There is no one place that will always give you the lowest price. Also, as you mentioned, the earlier you want to book, the greater the chance you will pay more.

 You can beat yourself up chasing the lowest price, but your time is also worth something. I've booked many vacations, sometimes for a little more, sometimes for a little less, but in the end I've stopped stressing about finding the "absolute cheapest" deal.


----------



## SunTravels

Upatnoon said:


> March is peak season in Florida, as many schools in the South are on spring break. Also, you have the snowbird factor.
> 
> When looking for the best deal at Bonnet Creek, you have to shop around. There is no one place that will always give you the lowest price. Also, as you mentioned, the earlier you want to book, the greater the chance you will pay more.
> 
> You can beat yourself up chasing the lowest price, but your time is also worth something. I've booked many vacations, sometimes for a little more, sometimes for a little less, but in the end I've stopped stressing about finding the "absolute cheapest" deal.



Yes, you are right, I felt I was getting good deal until I saw other posts, so I will be happy with what I have! And I never book anything without the ability to cancel without penalty so booking through Vacation Strategy or direct were my best options for that.  

Thank you for your reply it put things in perspective :0) Sometimes you just need to talk it through!


----------



## suebeelin

SunTravels said:


> Yes, you are right, I felt I was getting good deal until I saw other posts, so I will be happy with what I have! And I never book anything without the ability to cancel without penalty so booking through Vacation Strategy or direct were my best options for that.
> 
> Thank you for your reply it put things in perspective :0) Sometimes you just need to talk it through!



To be fair, I called back to tinker with my dates and they price doubled to add a day and get rid of a day (so, $600+ for 3 days including a Saturday). So I think I just got lucky.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

suebeelin said:


> We looked into Wyndham bonnet creek for three days... April 16-19, just after Easter weekend. Vacation strategy gave me a $315 quote for a 2bd/2bth. That's $105/day! For a 2bd!!
> 
> We have Boardwalk dvc. Although I booked the same weekend, it's 20pts/day for a std studio (and maint fees are $6+ pp, so $120/day). So, the maint fees for a std studio at bwv is more $$ than a 2bd/2bth at Wyndham bonnet creek!!
> 
> In this case it's a no brainer.
> 
> My question, though, is whether there are ANY cases where vacation strategy gets a bum reservation?!



Great price! THIS is why I don't think we will EVER buy DVC, even though my husband suggests it every time we visit WDW. We enjoy the offsite timeshare resorts and private home rentals that the maintenance fees alone on the DVC properties are more than I would ever care to spend.


----------



## jimbostacks

Christmas Week.....Sorry to ask, but struggling to find answers on search engine.    What are the decorations like during this week and when is the best time to reserve?  I am seeing prices from $250-$500 for a 2Br, not sure if the price calendars work for prime season.  looks like VRBO best option right now as VS is sold out. But I am worried if I wait too long, may not be any availability between Christmas and New Years?  thanks,


----------



## Upatnoon

jimbostacks said:


> Christmas Week.....Sorry to ask, but struggling to find answers on search engine.    What are the decorations like during this week and when is the best time to reserve?  I am seeing prices from $250-$500 for a 2Br, not sure if the price calendars work for prime season.  looks like VRBO best option right now as VS is sold out. But I am worried if I wait too long, may not be any availability between Christmas and New Years?  thanks,


In my experience of watching Ebay listings of Bonnet Creek over the years, generally you see a massive premium for Christmas week this far out --- followed by an equally massive drop the closer you get.

In addition to the super-renters like VS, I think many individual owners reserve that week looking to cash in, then get a big reality check when people don't bite. Also, I'm sure many book thinking they may go, then end up canceling because their holiday plans changed or they decide they don't want to fight the biggest crowds of the year.

My advice would be to get a reservation somewhere that you can live with and that you can cancel -- then wait and book something much closer to the holiday. It helps if you can be flexible.

If you can't be flexible and want to book this early, the rule is you will pay a premium. This goes for pretty much any Bonnet Creek reservation, but even more so on any time when people "expect" they may have to pay more.


----------



## jimbostacks

Awesome  thanks for the advice...usually do DVC , so this is my first time in ages going offsite.  Only doing parks for one day, so I want the resort feel...and save my point s later.


----------



## acramey4

Can someone give their thoughts on The balcony and two busy toddlers?  Do you think I could get a first floor room pretty easily?


----------



## mrzrich

acramey4 said:


> Can someone give their thoughts on The balcony and two busy toddlers?  Do you think I could get a first floor room pretty easily?



I don't know how hard the room request will be, but I do know that once locked, I as an adult had a hard time unlocking the balcony door.  To lock and unlock, you have to pull the door, hold the handle up and turn the lock.


----------



## serenitynow

mrzrich said:


> I don't know how hard the room request will be, but I do know that once locked, I as an adult had a hard time unlocking the balcony door.  To lock and unlock, you have to pull the door, hold the handle up and turn the lock.


Also, once the door in unlocked, it is very heavy and hard to pull open. The iron railings on the balcony are chest high on an adult.


----------



## ibob52

*oops ...
*


----------



## ibob52

acramey4 said:


> Can someone give their thoughts on The balcony and two busy toddlers?



*For a little bit more ~ peace of mind ...*

*We brought one of these ..

Defender Security Patio Door Lock S-4124 .. by Prime Line Products

and there might be other types of *child-proof-devices* 

AMAZON


*


----------



## eeyoresnr

acramey4 said:


> Can someone give their thoughts on The balcony and two busy toddlers?  Do you think I could get a first floor room pretty easily?


I would think bottom floor would be easier to request... also as others have stated the sliding doors are pretty heavy BUT depending on what type room you book some do have regular opening doors, not sure if this is for the 4 bedroom only but worth looking into. another option is the door alarms that can be put on with 2 sided tape and then removed when you are done


----------



## vettechick99

Hi guys. We went to BC a few weeks ago and had booked our trip through eBay very successfully. *I wanted to recommend our seller, WinPointVIP*. Not only did she book my week but she was able to upgrade me from a 1b to 2b as a surprise. 

I still couldn't seem to snag a lake view. The last 4 or 5 trips we have had parking lot and i'm beginning to think it's a conspiracy for point renters. 

Anyway, we still love it even after all these years. Hope everyone has a great trip!


----------



## mich1073

Another great place to keep an eye out is tugbbs.com under Last Minute Rentals. They are 45 days out, but can post that you want something or even look at what is offered. For example right now, there is a week long 3 bedroom Presidential for 700 or 100 a night (100 per night is the max they can sell for).

I bought a 2 bedroom for August this way and could not be happier!


----------



## vettechick99

mich1073 said:


> Another great place to keep an eye out is tugbbs.com under Last Minute Rentals. They are 45 days out, but can post that you want something or even look at what is offered. For example right now, there is a week long 3 bedroom Presidential for 700 or 100 a night (100 per night is the max they can sell for).
> 
> I bought a 2 bedroom for August this way and could not be happier!



So good to know. We don't mind planning our trips last minute, especially for the savings. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MochaDrinker

Does anyone know if you can park a conversion can at WBC?


----------



## mich1073

vettechick99 said:


> So good to know. We don't mind planning our trips last minute, especially for the savings. Thanks for the tip!



You can also request a stay with your dates, its what I did. I got people that offered high prices and two that offered 125 or less per night for a 2 bedroom for the two nights I wanted (weekend and no booking fees either). So a GREAT DEAL> Just post and people will start sending you requests, wait until you find the price you want


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

Just got back today from a week long stay at WBC. This was the fourth time we have stayed at WBC over the last 7 years and this was by far our worst room. I don't think we will be going back any time soon. My FIL is a VIP owner and booked 3 2 BDRM units nearly a year ago. As a VIP owner he has always had good luck requesting rooms. We have stayed in Towers 4,5, and 6 and always had a lake view. Our 3 rooms were close together so that was nice, but we were on the 4th floor of Tower 6 with a parking lot view.  The worst part though was that our room stunk--BAD! We had 5 different people from housekeeping come try to take care of the odor by spraying tons of air freshener and maintenance came and changed the furnace filter but really nothing helped. I asked to be moved but they said there was nothing available anywhere near the rest of our family. The other thing that was bad in our room was the pipes. Anytime one of us would shower they would make a very loud rattling sound(think banging in the walls). We were woke up in the middle of the night several times by the neighbors showers and I felt bad anytime we needed a late night shower as I knew we were probably waking up some of our neighbors. I had read that Tower 6 had been recently renovated but our room didn't seem like it and it was a lot less clean than most all of the other Wyndhams we have stayed at. We did have a great time at the pools though!


----------



## suwoogie

DisneyCrazyMom22 said:


> Just got back today from a week long stay at WBC. This was the fourth time we have stayed at WBC over the last 7 years and this was by far our worst room. I don't think we will be going back any time soon. My FIL is a VIP owner and booked 3 2 BDRM units nearly a year ago. As a VIP owner he has always had good luck requesting rooms. We have stayed in Towers 4,5, and 6 and always had a lake view. Our 3 rooms were close together so that was nice, but we were on the 4th floor of Tower 6 with a parking lot view.  The worst part though was that our room stunk--BAD! We had 5 different people from housekeeping come try to take care of the odor by spraying tons of air freshener and maintenance came and changed the furnace filter but really nothing helped. I asked to be moved but they said there was nothing available anywhere near the rest of our family. The other thing that was bad in our room was the pipes. Anytime one of us would shower they would make a very loud rattling sound(think banging in the walls). We were woke up in the middle of the night several times by the neighbors showers and I felt bad anytime we needed a late night shower as I knew we were probably waking up some of our neighbors. I had read that Tower 6 had been recently renovated but our room didn't seem like it and it was a lot less clean than most all of the other Wyndhams we have stayed at. We did have a great time at the pools though!




That's not encouraging. Sorry you had such a lousy room. Were the other two rooms okay?


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

suwoogie said:


> That's not encouraging. Sorry you had such a lousy room. We're the other two rooms okay?



You could hear the noisy pipes in one of the other rooms and the view wasn't great, but other than that they were okay. We have stayed in many different Wyndhams and have never had a room that didn't smell clean and fresh until this one.


----------



## mrzrich

I stayed in the same building pretty much the same dates and heard no pipes.  What I did hear was doors slamming.


----------



## Abro1975

vettechick99 said:


> Hi guys. We went to BC a few weeks ago and had booked our trip through eBay very successfully. *I wanted to recommend our seller, WinPointVIP*. Not only did she book my week but she was able to upgrade me from a 1b to 2b as a surprise.
> 
> I still couldn't seem to snag a lake view. The last 4 or 5 trips we have had parking lot and i'm beginning to think it's a conspiracy for point renters.
> 
> Anyway, we still love it even after all these years. Hope everyone has a great trip!


----------



## Abro1975

n/a


----------



## mich1073

MochaDrinker said:


> Does anyone know if you can park a conversion can at WBC?



There is handicap spaces right int eh fronts of the building or super close. Also the parking garage should handle it as well. So you should have no problems that I can think of.


----------



## sherabby

Is there a rental fee for the tubes in the lazy river and can you bring you own?


----------



## mrzrich

sherabby said:


> Is there a rental fee for the tubes in the lazy river and can you bring you own?



No fee for the tubes, and yes, you can bring your own.

I brought one like this...


----------



## eeyoresnr

mrzrich said:


> No fee for the tubes, and yes, you can bring your own.
> 
> I brought one like this...


what are these called? never seen one like this... kinda neat


----------



## mrzrich

A company called Intex makes it.  I think it's called a "Sit and Float". Got mine at Five Below for $5.  Love how easy it is to get into vs the awkwardness of getting into a tube


----------



## lindsmom

mrzrich said:


> A company called Intex makes it.  I think it's called a "Sit and Float". Got mine at Five Below for $5.  Love how easy it is to get into vs the awkwardness of getting into a tubeView attachment 185449



....heading off to Five Below!...... thanks!......


----------



## pepperandchips

acramey4 said:


> Can someone give their thoughts on The balcony and two busy toddlers?  Do you think I could get a first floor room pretty easily?



I had an agent at check in once give me this weird spiel about how we'd been assigned a FIRST FLOOR PARKING LOT VIEW (egads!) and how he was "stealing" the room from another reservation to give to me. It was near midnight on our check in day and I was 1000% willing to take the first floor parking lot view as we'd had one in the past. I think you will easily have a first floor request accommodated. There aren't a lot of rooms like the one I first stayed in, but it's worth mentioning that on our first trip we lucked into a first floor unit in building 5 that was "parking lot view" but had a little cut through the bushes which made bringing bags in SO MUCH EASIER. A lot of patios have large shrubs outside, so we lucked out. But you may too if you request building 5, first floor at check in.

(We ended up with a lovely 7th floor room in tower 4 with a perfect view of DHS fireworks, so the theft of the room worked in my favor)



mrzrich said:


> A company called Intex makes it.  I think it's called a "Sit and Float". Got mine at Five Below for $5.  Love how easy it is to get into vs the awkwardness of getting into a tubeView attachment 185449



For those who aren't near a 5 below I've also bought these same floats many times on Amazon (usually a bit more than $5) and never got a dud. I love these things too! Great for the ocean or the pool.


----------



## TamaraQT

Ok...this may be a little off-topic but I want to shout from the rooftops.  I received my confirmation for my WBC stay from 8/20 - 8/27.  I booked from a private owner as I have done in the past.  I got a GREAT deal on a 2 bedroom....$85/nite !!!!  And here the owner was THANKING ME for taking it so her points don't expire and go to waste!!!!  Wow!!!!  My family is super excited !!!  We arrive in Orlando on 8/12 and staying at Red Lion Hotel overnight.  Then we are staying at a Westgate Property from 8/13 - 8/20....then on 8/20... Wyndham Bonnet Creek....Here we come !!!  This is going to be GREAT.....we have never stayed in Orlando for 2 entire weeks before.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

mrzrich said:


> I stayed in the same building pretty much the same dates and heard no pipes.  What I did hear was doors slamming.



My inlaws were across the hall from us and could not hear the pipes either. They came into our room while DS was showering and were like--What is that horrible noise?? To give you an idea of how bad the smell was, when they sent a maintenance guy up to change the furnace filter(to try to help with the stench) he walked in the room, covered his nose and asked if something had died in there. The closet where the trash can is smelled really strong so I think trash had rotted in there. I opened up all the doors to try and air it out but nothing really helped. I can't believe they rented it out that way. Beware of room 6404.


----------



## Dis5150

I have a question for anyone who may have run while on vacation at WBC. Have you ever run to the end of Chelonia Parkway to the dead end? If so, how far was it from there to Buena Vista Dr.? And did you feel safe running there in the daytime? DD26 and I are training for the WDW Marathon in January and when we vacation at WBC in September we have to get in a 13 mile training run. I would prefer not to circle the running path around the lake 17-18 times, so we are looking for alternate routes that we could run while still staying fairly close to WBC for water stops, etc.


----------



## mich1073

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for anyone who may have run while on vacation at WBC. Have you ever run to the end of Chelonia Parkway to the dead end? If so, how far was it from there to Buena Vista Dr.? And did you feel safe running there in the daytime? DD26 and I are training for the WDW Marathon in January and when we vacation at WBC in September we have to get in a 13 mile training run. I would prefer not to circle the running path around the lake 17-18 times, so we are looking for alternate routes that we could run while still staying fairly close to WBC for water stops, etc.


You might be able to drive over to Fort Wilderness/Wilderness as well to run, it was the place they used to run the Ironman when they held it years ago. 

As far as BC, the road around there is not crazy traffic since its just the bonnet creek hotels and the sidewalk runs all along the Chelonia Pkwy and then maybe you can cross over to Hilton and run around the Hilton Waldorf side.


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> I have a question for anyone who may have run while on vacation at WBC. Have you ever run to the end of Chelonia Parkway to the dead end? If so, how far was it from there to Buena Vista Dr.? And did you feel safe running there in the daytime? DD26 and I are training for the WDW Marathon in January and when we vacation at WBC in September we have to get in a 13 mile training run. I would prefer not to circle the running path around the lake 17-18 times, so we are looking for alternate routes that we could run while still staying fairly close to WBC for water stops, etc.


I didn't go all the way to the end, but close - as safe as any place can be, I'd say. Be aware that there was no shade once past the bulk of the resort shortly after sunrise: which is why I didn't go all the way to the end. I worked it out on Google maps and I want to say it was maybe a mile from end to end? I managed 3+ miles with some looping of the WBC lake and Chelonia Pkwy and figured I could get to 4-5 by adding a loop through the Hilton/Waldorf. Personally, I'd head over to the EP resorts loop for 13 miles - I'd lose my mind trying to do it at WBC! The outer EP resorts loop is around 5 miles, as I recall, so easy and pleasant to put that together with the inner loop around Crescent Lake and the path to HS.


----------



## Dis5150

PrincessV said:


> I didn't go all the way to the end, but close - as safe as any place can be, I'd say. Be aware that there was no shade once past the bulk of the resort shortly after sunrise: which is why I didn't go all the way to the end. I worked it out on Google maps and I want to say it was maybe a mile from end to end? I managed 3+ miles with some looping of the WBC lake and Chelonia Pkwy and figured I could get to 4-5 by adding a loop through the Hilton/Waldorf. Personally, I'd head over to the EP resorts loop for 13 miles - I'd lose my mind trying to do it at WBC! The outer EP resorts loop is around 5 miles, as I recall, so easy and pleasant to put that together with the inner loop around Crescent Lake and the path to HS.



Yeah, may do that. It sounds a lot nicer. I wonder if they would let us park there (BW) or if I would need to Uber over? Have you ever had any trouble with the guards letting you park to go to the BW if you aren't staying there?

ETA: I wonder if BW bakery would let us fill our water bottles there? One of the reasons for running at WBC was so I could access water easily. I don't run with a belt or vest, just some flipbelt bottles in my Sparkle Skirt pockets.


----------



## mich1073

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ce-running-trails-at-walt-disney-worldresort/

This is a little better link:

http://www.runnersguidetowdw.com/new-balance-running-trails-walt-disney-world/


----------



## PrincessV

Dis5150 said:


> Yeah, may do that. It sounds a lot nicer. I wonder if they would let us park there (BW) or if I would need to Uber over? Have you ever had any trouble with the guards letting you park to go to the BW if you aren't staying there?
> 
> ETA: I wonder if BW bakery would let us fill our water bottles there? One of the reasons for running at WBC was so I could access water easily. I don't run with a belt or vest, just some flipbelt bottles in my Sparkle Skirt pockets.


I usually park at YC if I'm doing anything at the EP resort area - its parking is generally less full and I like visiting the resort. Nope, never had an issue with parking (BW gets to be a problem during F&W Fest, though). You can also park at the Fantasia Mini Golf lot and walk across to the Swan/Dolphin entrance. I refill my water bottle at water fountains - I can't remember exactly where they are, but there are a few around the loop.


----------



## chimilady

Can someone post the August Activities Schedule?


----------



## Portugal1000

chimilady said:


> Can someone post the August Activities Schedule?



I would love to see this too as arrive on Sunday for 22 nights. Really hoping they are still having lots of quizzes, we really enjoy those and they seem to have a lot more last year.


----------



## chicagoshannon

22 nights.  :WOW!  I'd love to see the schedule too but our trip doesn't start until Sept 3 so it doesn't really apply to us yet.


----------



## WyoMickey

In regards to the fireworks, do you have to be in a fireworks view room to see them, or could you see them while strolling around the lake, for example?


----------



## lindsey

We watched HS fireworks from grassy area between main building and tower 1.


----------



## suwoogie

Those of you who have stayed in the 4 bedroom presidential, can you tell me if there is a table and chairs for eating meals on the balcony? If so, how many does it sit? THanks!!!


----------



## Brian Noble

SunTravels said:


> It seems like many booked next April are getting much better rates around Easter than I got for the first week of March through Vacation Strategies.


There's a quirk in the points chart. When Easter is late (as it is this year) part or all of it can fall into Value season. But, all of March is Prime.


----------



## eeyoresnr

suwoogie said:


> Those of you who have stayed in the 4 bedroom presidential, can you tell me if there is a table and chairs for eating meals on the balcony? If so, how many does it sit? THanks!!!


Yes a table and 4 chairs


----------



## eeyoresnr

suwoogie said:


> Those of you who have stayed in the 4 bedroom presidential, can you tell me if there is a table and chairs for eating meals on the balcony? If so, how many does it sit? THanks!!!










the 2 photo is the rest of balcony, I was stand next to eating table when I took this one... hope this helps


----------



## suwoogie

eeyoresnr said:


> the 2 photo is the rest of balcony, I was stand next to eating table when I took this one... hope this helps


Wow!!!! Thank you. The balcony looks huge!!!


----------



## eeyoresnr

suwoogie said:


> Wow!!!! Thank you. The balcony looks huge!!!


it is huge, you won't be disappointed


----------



## SunTravels

Brian Noble said:


> There's a quirk in the points chart. When Easter is late (as it is this year) part or all of it can fall into Value season. But, all of March is Prime.



Ahh. That makes sense. Thank you for the feedback :0).


----------



## osopecoso

Is there a Starbucks at the resort and do you know if they accept the Starbucks app?


----------



## act1980

Hi,

Could someone please tell me how much the shuttle costs to DS? Thank you!


----------



## pigletto

osopecoso said:


> Is there a Starbucks at the resort and do you know if they accept the Starbucks app?


They served Starbucks coffee in the shop in the main building but it wasn't a real starbucks store. I doubt it takes the app as it was a very limited menu. Someone else may know for sure, but I thought I could share my experience to help a little.


----------



## osopecoso

pigletto said:


> They served Starbucks coffee in the shop in the main building but it wasn't a real starbucks store. I doubt it takes the app as it was a very limited menu. Someone else may know for sure, but I thought I could share my experience to help a little.


That is what I figured.  It's probably someone who just brews Starbucks.  I guess I will just use the one in the parks.


----------



## Dis5150

osopecoso said:


> Is there a Starbucks at the resort and do you know if they accept the Starbucks app?



They Wyndham Grand hotel has a Starbucks but it also has a limited menu. I didn't try paying with the app and can't remember if DD26 did either. All I really remember is that I wanted a Vanilla Frapp and they couldn't make me one. I don't like coffee so they made me one of the other flavors (carmel?)that usually have coffee in it, without the coffee. It was meh. I probably won't go back.

ETA: Their menu from the Grand website: http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com//assets/pdfs/Barista-Menu-Feb-2015.pdf


----------



## osopecoso

Dis5150 said:


> They Wyndham Grand hotel has a Starbucks but it also has a limited menu. I didn't try paying with the app and can't remember if DD26 did either. All I really remember is that I wanted a Vanilla Frapp and they couldn't make me one. I don't like coffee so they made me one of the other flavors (carmel?)that usually have coffee in it, without the coffee. It was meh. I probably won't go back.
> 
> ETA: Their menu from the Grand website: http://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com//assets/pdfs/Barista-Menu-Feb-2015.pdf


Thanks.  That is a very limited menu.  They don't have my Flat white on there which is not good.


----------



## osopecoso

So question for those who booked a room through airbnb/vrbo....Does anyone have Wyndham employees calling you before arriving to book timeshare presentations.  They just called me 3 times within the last hour.  First time they called I told them I will not be attending and to remove me from their list.  15 minutes later a manager called me regarding taking advantage of this great opportunity at their resort and it would be smart to attend their 90 minute presentation which again I said no.  Now about 10 minutes ago another manager called me and said that if I had no intention of attending the presentation, why did I bother booking at their resort.  I told him that this was done through Airbnb and was informed the presentation was not required to stay there and to take it up with the company I booked through if they have a problem.


----------



## pepperandchips

osopecoso said:


> So question for those who booked a room through airbnb/vrbo....Does anyone have Wyndham employees calling you before arriving to book timeshare presentations.  They just called me 3 times within the last hour.  First time they called I told them I will not be attending and to remove me from their list.  15 minutes later a manager called me regarding taking advantage of this great opportunity at their resort and it would be smart to attend their 90 minute presentation which again I said no.  Now about 10 minutes ago another manager called me and said that if I had no intention of attending the presentation, why did I bother booking at their resort.  I told him that this was done through Airbnb and was informed the presentation was not required to stay there and to take it up with the company I booked through if they have a problem.



Um, no! I found Shelby Resorts on VRBO (though we corresponded via email and I used PayPal, so it wasn't all through VRBO) and I definitely did not experience this. Who did you book through? I would absolutely complain to them. When I checked in with my last WBC reservation (found via eBay) the employee at the desk had my name but didn't have my address or anything - I would be sort of surprised that the "host" (owner of the points) gave them your phone number and then it was abused this way! That sounds fishy. The sales staff has been rude to me in the past too when I've told them to buzz off.


----------



## Upatnoon

osopecoso said:


> So question for those who booked a room through airbnb/vrbo....Does anyone have Wyndham employees calling you before arriving to book timeshare presentations.  They just called me 3 times within the last hour.  First time they called I told them I will not be attending and to remove me from their list.  15 minutes later a manager called me regarding taking advantage of this great opportunity at their resort and it would be smart to attend their 90 minute presentation which again I said no.  Now about 10 minutes ago another manager called me and said that if I had no intention of attending the presentation, why did I bother booking at their resort.  I told him that this was done through Airbnb and was informed the presentation was not required to stay there and to take it up with the company I booked through if they have a problem.



They are just trying to drum up business for their timeshare presentations. That's how Bonnet Creek was built -- not by us savvy renters. 

I'm curious, did you talk to "parking pass" people when you checked in? 

In the past I used to just unplug my phone when I got to the room. Then I forgot one time and didn't get any calls, so wondered if they had stopped using that technique.

I generally to talk to the parking pass people and tell them I am not interested, so I don't know if that helps reduce the number of calls I was getting. 

It could be the salespeople were getting a big push to drum up more business or something.


----------



## osopecoso

pepperandchips said:


> Um, no! I found Shelby Resorts on VRBO (though we corresponded via email and I used PayPal, so it wasn't all through VRBO) and I definitely did not experience this. Who did you book through? I would absolutely complain to them. When I checked in with my last WBC reservation (found via eBay) the employee at the desk had my name but didn't have my address or anything - I would be sort of surprised that the "host" (owner of the points) gave them your phone number and then it was abused this way! That sounds fishy. The sales staff has been rude to me in the past too when I've told them to buzz off.


Don't want to post the companies name but I did call them asking why the resort was contacting me.  Informed them to contact the resort regarding this and to not call me again.  I already blacklisted the number but they seem to call from several 407 numbers.


----------



## osopecoso

Upatnoon said:


> They are just trying to drum up business for their timeshare presentations. That's how Bonnet Creek was built -- not by us savvy renters.
> 
> I'm curious, did you talk to "parking pass" people when you checked in?
> 
> In the past I used to just unplug my phone when I got to the room. Then I forgot one time and didn't get any calls, so wondered if they had stopped using that technique.
> 
> I generally to talk to the parking pass people and tell them I am not interested, so I don't know if that helps reduce the number of calls I was getting.
> 
> It could be the salespeople were getting a big push to drum up more business or something.


I have not even arrived at the resort.  This is my second time there and my name must have come up on some list as a frequent guest there.  The last time I stayed there, we just told them no thanks and unplugged the phone in our room.  Our check in is tomorrow.


----------



## jimbostacks

Hey Team:

Just booked through Shelby resorts for the first time...so far so good.  Our trip is Christmas week.  Would love any information on decorations, activities, and advice for the busiest week of the year?  Seems like the dueling pianos and live pool entertainment would be fun for the family.  We are planning on doing one park that week, and then hitting other attractions - Celebration at night, SAK comedy show, and hit the monorail resorts and have dinner......  thanks


----------



## lisski76

act1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please tell me how much the shuttle costs to DS? Thank you!


Shuttles are $6 per person per day.


----------



## choppee

jimbostacks said:


> Hey Team:
> 
> Just booked through Shelby resorts for the first time...so far so good.  Our trip is Christmas week.  Would love any information on decorations, activities, and advice for the busiest week of the year?  Seems like the dueling pianos and live pool entertainment would be fun for the family.  We are planning on doing one park that week, and then hitting other attractions - Celebration at night, SAK comedy show, and hit the monorail resorts and have dinner......  thanks



We were at the resort last Christmas, and the resort was certainly decked out for the holidays! There were activities  for the kids and there was live entertainment during the evenings around the pools, thought we didn't participate in it. We really enjoyed the Christmas spirit and had a great time! If I can, I'll post some pix!


----------



## act1980

lisski76 said:


> Shuttles are $6 per person per day.


Thank you


----------



## TheJuiciestOfJs

We stayed at the Waldorf during our last stay and won't ever again. When I go to Disney, staying at a Disney resort just takes our vacation to a new level. 

The Waldorf rooms are fine, but the entire place felt cold and somewhat unwelcoming. Plus the fee for parking sucked. I think we will just reserve this place for Bull and Bear alone and not keep it as a hotel option.


----------



## missingdisneymore

So.....about that WYNDHAM Bonnet Creek


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Thank you


According to RCI, its $8 a round trip unless something has changed. And that is everyone, including babies and toddlers.


----------



## dis2cruise

A few questions....

1..Check in time...

We arrive in Orlando at 9:30 am can I tell them a few days before we will be arriving early?

2. Check out time is?

3.  BBQ gas or charcoal?
     Location?
     Does the room come with BBQ flippers?


----------



## Upatnoon

dis2cruise said:


> A few questions....
> 
> 1..Check in time...
> 
> We arrive in Orlando at 9:30 am can I tell them a few days before we will be arriving early?
> 
> 2. Check out time is?
> 
> 3.  BBQ gas or charcoal?
> Location?
> Does the room come with BBQ flippers?



Calling early won't do anything. You can confirm your reservation. "Official" check in is 4 p.m. They usually allow you to check in early, but there may be no room available for you. They will hold your baggage for you as you head out to the parks or whatever. 

They have gas grills in several stations around the resort near the towers. There is more than one grill in each station.

If you need BBQ utensils, you can check them out from one of the two activity centers, one in the main check-in area, one in tower 6.


----------



## MK2010

Do all 4 bedroom presidential suites face the pool?


----------



## Spanky

No, 4 bedrooms are on both sides of the hall. We did not face the pool but did face Epcot, HS, & MK fireworks.


----------



## jeremyland

Hello,
We are staying at Bonett creek starting on the 18th of September in a 3 bedroom presidential. Are the 3 bedroom presidentials all in building 6 or spread out ?

Jeremy


----------



## Spanky

Presidential 1,2,&3 bedrooms are all located in building 6. The 4 bedrooms are located in all 6 buildings


----------



## keishashadow

I booked thru vacation strategy for February - yea!

Not sure which buildings house the 1 BR units.  Would love to be near the lazy river where we spent most of our time in the past.

Is it worthwhile to try and request a building thru VS @ time of final payment or is it the luck of the draw for renters?

Flight arrives early, typically we stop for groceries before checking into Disney properties and cold things are held for us if our room is not ready.  Do they do the same thing @ WBC?


----------



## chicagoshannon

They will hold things for you until your room is ready.

They won't take requests for rooms until check in.  There is no way to request a certain area/room online so requesting through VS won't happen.  There is no way they are going to call Wyndham for all of their reservations (if you are VIP you can request a certain building and I'm sure VS is VIP).


----------



## royal99

Hey, 

Heading here at end of october for two weeks cannot wait.

Could you kind people recommend any restuarants that are a short drive away? All types please from your standard buffet to smarter places.

What are ths restaurants like on resort and is there take out on property? If not what local places deliver?

Thanks in advance


----------



## chicagoshannon

There is Disney Springs right there with all of those restaurants.  Also the Crossroads shopping area has Sweet Tomatoes, TGIFriday, Chevy's, Red Lobster, Perkins, McDonalds, Fudruckers.  There is an Olive Garden and Pizza Hut a little farther down the road also.

Bonnet Creek has a bar/restaurant in a couple places.  I think there is also a restaurant in the hotel.


----------



## Spanky

You can order pizza. Only use national companies. The adds that show up under your door are often fake & trying to get your credit card number. We have eaten at the bar/restaurant by pool at building 5 and thought it was good.


----------



## act1980

This may seem like a silly question but in the 1 bedroom deluxe floor plan it doesn't show the laundry room. Does this unit have one? If so, where in the unit is it exactly?

Thank you!


----------



## serenitynow

Spanky said:


> You can order pizza. Only use national companies. The adds that show up under your door are often fake & trying to get your credit card number. We have eaten at the bar/restaurant by pool at building 5 and thought it was good.


The many, many flyers under the door were annoying. Every time we returned to the room there were 5 or 6 flyers on the floor inside the room. We finally started just pushing them out into a big pile in the hallway next to our room. By the fourth day, the flyers stopped being shoved under the door. Problem solved.


----------



## suwoogie

Did I read this right? The four bedroom presidential units either have a view of the pool (which one?) or a view of the fireworks at DW. But not both. Correct? I guess I can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## PrincessV

act1980 said:


> This may seem like a silly question but in the 1 bedroom deluxe floor plan it doesn't show the laundry room. Does this unit have one? If so, where in the unit is it exactly?
> 
> Thank you!


They do, and it's a stackable unit in closet in the bathroom with the toilet and shower.


----------



## crjack

suwoogie said:


> Did I read this right? The four bedroom presidential units either have a view of the pool (which one?) or a view of the fireworks at DW. But not both. Correct? I guess I can't go wrong with either one.



We had both.  We were in Building 6 and each building has a pool (which was below us from our balcony) and straight ahead was Tower of Terror and a great view of the DHS fireworks.  We could see the high fireworks from Epcot but Building 5 blocked our view of some of the lower ones.


----------



## Fundytrail

act1980 said:


> This may seem like a silly question but in the 1 bedroom deluxe floor plan it doesn't show the laundry room. Does this unit have one? If so, where in the unit is it exactly?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## pigletto

* edited because I answered my own question.


----------



## nedac

I have stayed at WBC back in 2012 and I just dont remember the answer to this question... when should the resort have my reservation? I just want to call and make sure it is booked. I went through Vacation Strategy again.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I would guess not before 14 days out.


----------



## ericaseiler

Had booked 2bdrm thru Vacation Strat for mid-Dec but ended up getting an amazing rate at a Marriott that we couldn't pass up. Looked to move my reservation to the very beginning of June and was surprised how much more a 2 bedroom was. I ended up having to go with a one bedroom due to the cost. Any other companies you can recommend getting a quote from? Also, I know that you can't request until you check-in but we really like being on a high floor. Is this even possible with a 1 bdrm? Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

ericaseiler said:


> Had booked 2bdrm thru Vacation Strat for mid-Dec but ended up getting an amazing rate at a Marriott that we couldn't pass up. Looked to move my reservation to the very beginning of June and was surprised how much more a 2 bedroom was. I ended up having to go with a one bedroom due to the cost. Any other companies you can recommend getting a quote from? Also, I know that you can't request until you check-in but we really like being on a high floor. Is this even possible with a 1 bdrm? Thanks!



Try Shelby Resorts - they are on Facebook and VRBO. Have used them twice, both around $130/night for 2 bed deluxe. Also check eBay closer to your travel date - I have gotten a good rate there about a month out for the long weekend date I needed.


----------



## act1980

Fundytrail said:


> View attachment 189533



Thank you!


----------



## eeyoresnr

can someone tell me the phone number to call and verify my reservation? Thanks


----------



## chicagoshannon

you can try this number
407-238-3500


----------



## suebeelin

chicagoshannon said:


> you can try this number
> 407-238-3500



Can you call the verify a reservation in April that was made through vacation strategy? Thanks!!


----------



## Upatnoon

suebeelin said:


> Can you call the verify a reservation in April that was made through vacation strategy? Thanks!!


You can, however it may not be in the Bonnet Creek system until a couple of weeks before your trip or so.


----------



## jerseygirl81

We just returned from WBC 3 days ago, it was our second time staying there and we just love it.  We booked free dining at POR but cancelled it to stay at WBC. We so much enjoyed not having to make it to dining reservations every night and eating in a crowded food court in the morning. We loved the space and spent every morning on the balcony with coffee and drinks at night. It's nice having different options for pools and lazy rivers. We were impressed with the constant upkeep we saw of the resort. When we checked in we left the lobby and never stopped at another desk and we unplugged our phone and we were never bothered by sales people. There was a couple of times we couldn't find a parking spot at night but there was plenty in the parking garage. We forgot from our first visit how close we were to everything. We went to the Speedway station (used to be Hess) for a few basics our first night since our flight was delayed and we got in late. We went to CBR twice for breakfast by the time we waited online to pay for our food it was cold, I would just skip it and buy frozen waffles at the food store next time. I would definitely return to WBC and would highly recommend it, for the price you can't beat it!  Linda


----------



## ADVentive

Can anyone post the September activities calendar? Thanks!


----------



## ktate82

Do the two bedrooms have a pitcher in the kitchen?  Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

ktate82 said:


> Do the two bedrooms have a pitcher in the kitchen?  Thanks!


Yes, and there are usually some free lemonade packets as well.


----------



## crys1158

Arriving end of September we have a 4bedtoom presidential booked. We have only ever stayed on presidentials in building 6. Are the views the same in presidentials in the other buildings??


----------



## ADVentive

crys1158 said:


> Arriving end of September we have a 4bedtoom presidential booked. We have only ever stayed on presidentials in building 6. Are the views the same in presidentials in the other buildings??



Same situation here. We stayed in a 4BR in tower 6 last time, scheduled for a 4BR again this month. My understanding is they are on the top floor of each tower facing either direction. However, since tower 6 is the tallest, it may afford the best views.  Towers 1, 2, and 3 look to be significantly shorter.


----------



## Dis5150

ktate82 said:


> Do the two bedrooms have a pitcher in the kitchen?  Thanks!



Last few times we were there it was empty in the refrigerator. So check there too!


----------



## suwoogie

Have any of the 4 bedroom presidentials been refurbished lately?


----------



## Upatnoon

suwoogie said:


> Have any of the 4 bedroom presidentials been refurbished lately?


Tower 6 was renovated last year. Haven't seen any since.


----------



## rachdd

Hi!  We will be checking into Bonnet Creek for our first stay!  This is our first time off property and I am pretty excited about it.  My question is can you request a tower at check in or it it up to the draw on where you are put?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

rachdd said:


> Hi!  We will be checking into Bonnet Creek for our first stay!  This is our first time off property and I am pretty excited about it.  My question is can you request a tower at check in or it it up to the draw on where you are put?



You can request at check-in, but it's only a request.  I have found them pretty accommodating when I've asked for a certain view (lake or fireworks), but we've never asked for a specific building.  It's certainly worth a try.


----------



## mcguiresix

I booked a room through an agency recommended here on DIS boards.  I wanted a 2 bedroom but only a 1 bedroom was available.  We are a family of 6 and the 1 bedroom is for 4 people.   The agency said we can fit 6 by using an air mattress.  We can make it work but will we get in trouble?   Has anyone done this or heard of someone doing this?


----------



## Upatnoon

mcguiresix said:


> I booked a room through an agency recommended here on DIS boards.  I wanted a 2 bedroom but only a 1 bedroom was available.  We are a family of 6 and the 1 bedroom is for 4 people.   The agency said we can fit 6 by using an air mattress.  We can make it work but will we get in trouble?   Has anyone done this or heard of someone doing this?



The occupancy is 4, thus you would be breaking the rules.  Seems rather poor of the agency to even suggest this.

Why suffer the stress and overcrowding? There are lots of people renting 2 bedroom units, just look on ebay.


----------



## suebeelin

mcguiresix said:


> I booked a room through an agency recommended here on DIS boards.  I wanted a 2 bedroom but only a 1 bedroom was available.  We are a family of 6 and the 1 bedroom is for 4 people.   The agency said we can fit 6 by using an air mattress.  We can make it work but will we get in trouble?   Has anyone done this or heard of someone doing this?


 
Which agency? They shouldn't bait n switch....


----------



## pigletto

mcguiresix said:


> I booked a room through an agency recommended here on DIS boards.  I wanted a 2 bedroom but only a 1 bedroom was available.  We are a family of 6 and the 1 bedroom is for 4 people.   The agency said we can fit 6 by using an air mattress.  We can make it work but will we get in trouble?   Has anyone done this or heard of someone doing this?


The agency is suggesting that you break the occupancy rules that are set for safety reasons. That's sneaky and I would highly suggest not working with these people, who clearly have no problem being dishonest.


----------



## Belle5

How miserable! I would NOT do business with a company that promotes dishonesty! Find a reputable source for rental!


----------



## missingdisneymore

Winpointvip.com thru Michael Sullivan is a renter many here have mentioned and recommended.  The website comes up invalid now.  Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## KaptainK

missingdisneymore said:


> Winpointvip.com thru Michael Sullivan is a renter many here have mentioned and recommended.  The website comes up invalid now.  Does anyone have any info on this?


Yes! I just booked with him. He's great. He always has availability when no one else does and has great rates. I always just text him. +1 (630) 687-5012


----------



## missingdisneymore

KaptainK said:


> Yes! I just booked with him. He's great. He always has availability when no one else does and has great rates. I always just text him. +1 (630) 687-5012


Thank you.


----------



## kangamangus

I just read on a trip advisor report that parking is 23 dollars a day? Can someone please confirm or deny?


----------



## suebeelin

kangamangus said:


> I just read on a trip advisor report that parking is 23 dollars a day? Can someone please confirm or deny?


 
Only if you stay in the hotel portion. If you stay in the timeshare rooms then parking is free.


----------



## EmmersonsMOM

Good Day fellow #DISnerds!!! ºoº 

My lil family of three (6y/o daughter) will be at WBC for Oct 30-Nov 6th!

Anyone been there Halloween night?

Does the WBC offer trick or treating and other fun stuff?

Thanks so much in advance ºoº 


P.S.  How do I add my profile pic LOL


----------



## Rjw615

Just back from a seven night stay at WBC, 09/10-09/17, just a one bedroom deluxe as it was only me, DS and DD. This was our first time staying there and we wont be staying anywhere else when visiting Disney. What an awesome place. We requested lake and firework view, got a perfect location overlooking the lake in building three on floor five with an excellent view of EPCOT fireworks and could see MK fireworks as well all be it a lot farther away than EPCOT.. From building three, was not able to see HS fireworks but could hear them or walk out to the parking lot to see them.

One minor issue was the cleanliness of our room- it appeared to look awesome when we walked in but then wife noticed small hairs on the floor, in the sink, bathtub and even some fingernail clippings. We took about 30 mins to go back through and clean up everything ourselves, room was perfect for the rest of our stay. We stayed at POP century for one night after our stay here and POP room was way nastier and in need of serious upgrades.

I love how the resort is basically 10 mins within all the parks, we had no trouble getting to MK at rope drop leaving at 7:30, at MK by 8:15 at the latest, often times quicker, Disney Springs is so close and we went to City Walk one night, made it in 20 mins.

Bunch of activities going on at the resort, putt putt golf is actually a good little course, nice gas grills to cook your food, they are cleaned every morning, excellent pools and lazy river, just a really good resort all the way around for us.


----------



## webhead15

EmmersonsMOM said:


> Good Day fellow #DISnerds!!! ºoº
> 
> My lil family of three (6y/o daughter) will be at WBC for Oct 30-Nov 6th!
> 
> Anyone been there Halloween night?
> 
> Does the WBC offer trick or treating and other fun stuff?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance ºoº
> 
> 
> P.S.  How do I add my profile pic LOL



Yes WBC normally do,  last year they had trick or treat locations outside each of the buildings for the kids, the staff dressed up and handed candy out to the kids.  Then there is an outdoor fun party with games etc at the main pool.


----------



## suebeelin

webhead15 said:


> Yes WBC normally do,  last year they had trick or treat locations outside each of the buildings for the kids, the staff dressed up and handed candy out to the kids.  Then there is an outdoor fun party with games etc at the main pool.



Hmm.... Do they do Easter events too?


----------



## missingdisneymore

Yes, been there the last couple of years for Easter.  Egg hunts, holiday specific crafts, teen egg scavenger hunt, etc.  Bunny visited.  You can order baskets and the EB will deliver them to your unit....fun stuff.


----------



## lindsmom

missingdisneymore said:


> Yes, been there the last couple of years for Easter.  Egg hunts, holiday specific crafts, teen egg scavenger hunt, etc.  Bunny visited.  You can order baskets and the EB will deliver them to your unit....fun stuff.



We are interested in EB delivering baskets (possibly) next year.  Do you know if they are ordered in advance (we will be arriving Saturday 15th, so the day before Easter)?  I can email WBC but not sure whom to check with.  TIA!


----------



## royal99

Hi all

We requested a cot for next months visit and were informed their don't provide them but we could get a free pack and play at reception? Being from uk I am not 100% sure what these are, i am guessing a kind of travel cot?

Thanks


----------



## suebeelin

royal99 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We requested a cot for next months visit and were informed their don't provide them but we could get a free pack and play at reception? Being from uk I am not 100% sure what these are, i am guessing a kind of travel cot?
> 
> Thanks



Pack n play are for babies and toddlers:
http://www.toysrus.com/products/graco-pack-n-play.jsp


----------



## missingdisneymore

lindsmom said:


> We are interested in EB delivering baskets (possibly) next year.  Do you know if they are ordered in advance (we will be arriving Saturday 15th, so the day before Easter)?  I can email WBC but not sure whom to check with.  TIA!


They take orders well into the evening the night prior...like 7 or 8, if I recall correctly.  You can order them at the activities desk in either building.


----------



## crys1158

Anyone here now we are leaving and have beer and whole gallon of unopened milk and other things that cannot go in pay it forward bin and just wanted to ask before we throw it out. Crystal: 6096179563


----------



## lafemmega

We checkout tomorrow. Are we supposed to do anything special in regards to cleaning?  Do we remove our trash and do we place our linens somewhere?  Do we just run the dishwasher or should I run it early so that I can put everything back before we leave. We were planning on having breakfast in the room before checkout.  It seems I heard something about that but I can't find any information anywhere regarding it.


----------



## ruby33

We usually put the dishwasher on after breakfast and take the trash on our way out.


----------



## JanBlessed

Is this thread just for Wyndham? Or for the other resorts as well?

Also: what is being built way at the end? Anyone know?


----------



## Calee

Is there a reputable place to look for last minute deals? We have been to Disney ONCE (2 weeks ago, lololol) and are so dying to go back!!! Looking for a more budget friendly trip this time-we stayed on property last time.


----------



## pepperandchips

JanBlessed said:


> Is this thread just for Wyndham? Or for the other resorts as well?



Mainly we are discussing the Wyndham Vacation Ownership units here but some folks have lots of knowledge about the other hotel options at Bonnet Creek as well so it never hurts to ask!


----------



## La Belle

Hello,

I am very seriously considering staying offsite this year and have always wanted to stay here. 

Could someone tell me who/what websites they rent from? I feel nervous booking and it would be nice to hear from those who rent and have had success. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Spanky

We are Wyndham owners but have also used :
Vacationupgrades.com 
When I needed more space than I had points to use. I was very pleased with their service.


----------



## Fundytrail

La Belle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very seriously considering staying offsite this year and have always wanted to stay here.
> 
> Could someone tell me who/what websites they rent from? I feel nervous booking and it would be nice to hear from those who rent and have had success.
> 
> Thanks so much!



We have used VS with no issues and they have always given us the best quote and availability.

http://vacationstrategy.com/


----------



## pepperandchips

La Belle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very seriously considering staying offsite this year and have always wanted to stay here.
> 
> Could someone tell me who/what websites they rent from? I feel nervous booking and it would be nice to hear from those who rent and have had success.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I have used both Farrell's Vacation Rentals as well as Shelby Resorts. Both were great customer service - we are repeat Shelby customers, as I usually get the best price there. Have also booked a long weekend from an eBay auction and had no problems there either. Have fun price checking and I KNOW you will love Bonnet Creek!


----------



## La Belle

Thank you so much! I will check out those sites.


----------



## suwoogie

Are all the 4 bedroom presidentials refurbished? Would it make sense to request a newly refurbished unit when I check in or save the request for a fireworks view? I just don't want a run-down condo.


----------



## ADVentive

La Belle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very seriously considering staying offsite this year and have always wanted to stay here.
> 
> Could someone tell me who/what websites they rent from? I feel nervous booking and it would be nice to hear from those who rent and have had success.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I have used Vacation Strategy twice now and found them to be very reasonable. I would not hesitate to rent from them again.


----------



## ADVentive

suwoogie said:


> Are all the 4 bedroom presidentials refurbished? Would it make sense to request a newly refurbished unit when I check in or save the request for a fireworks view? I just don't want a run-down condo.



I don't know the answer, but we just had a 4 bedroom in tower 6 in September and it was very nice. When I checked in, I was not able to make any type of request though. I just got what I got. But I was not disappointed - we had a wonderful view of the Star Wars fireworks. A different time we were on the other side of the hall and had a great view of the Epcot fireworks!


----------



## suwoogie

ADVentive said:


> I don't know the answer, but we just had a 4 bedroom in tower 6 in September and it was very nice. When I checked in, I was not able to make any type of request though. I just got what I got. But I was not disappointed - we had a wonderful view of the Star Wars fireworks. A different time we were on the other side of the hall and had a great view of the Epcot fireworks!


thanks! I'll take what I get. I'm sure it will be wonderful


----------



## jessigirldiy

Is ebay a good place to reserve bonnet creek through?


----------



## jimbostacks

Hey Veterans....Does the activity schedule change much season to season?   Any idea when the next activity schedule  is out and how fun is the dueling pianos?  My wife and I love jelly Rolls....would assume a more tame version but fun?  We are headed out in December.  thanks, Jim


----------



## Upatnoon

jessigirldiy said:


> Is ebay a good place to reserve bonnet creek through?


Sure, many of the people who sell reservations on ebay have been doing it for years. You can also check the feedback of the sellers. It's a great place to start your vacation search because you can see what people have been paying.

The only negative for ebay is is mainly reservations within 3 months or so. If you are a planner who wants to book a year out, you would likely have to contact some of the sellers on there to see what they can do for you.


----------



## pepperandchips

jimbostacks said:


> Hey Veterans....Does the activity schedule change much season to season?   Any idea when the next activity schedule  is out and how fun is the dueling pianos?  My wife and I love jelly Rolls....would assume a more tame version but fun?  We are headed out in December.  thanks, Jim



Can't help much with the activity schedule but we have heard the dueling pianos in the past from our patio at the unit. It was pretty good in my opinion, lots of what you'd expect from a piano bar (Elton John, Billy Joel) with some new hits mixed in.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

We have a 4 night stay in a 3 bedroom deluxe from 11/10-11/14 (through my father's Wyndham points). It was reserved as 2 separate 2 night stays. I have never done a split stay or even two reservations back to back at the same resort. What do we need to do to make sure that we don't have to change rooms? Do we need to contact the resort before we get there or just talk to them when we check in? Also, do we have to check out and check back in to end the first reservation and start the second reservation?


----------



## BizmoFunyuns

Hello fellow Wyndham owners.  I have a trip coming up starting Oct. 9th in a 2 bedroom deluxe unit.  Is there any certain building I should request that may be newer than others or have better firework views?  Not that they have to fulfill my request, but it never hurts to ask.  Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

BizmoFunyuns said:


> Hello fellow Wyndham owners.  I have a trip coming up starting Oct. 9th in a 2 bedroom deluxe unit.  Is there any certain building I should request that may be newer than others or have better firework views?  Not that they have to fulfill my request, but it never hurts to ask.  Thanks!



The buildings were renovated in order 1-6, so 6 is the "freshest" renovation. That being said, we were in 6 recently and hated the chaos in the lobby of that building - there is a check in desk there for presidential units and there are activity desks and just generally more going on. We much prefer buildings 4 or 5 - the best room we've had yet was in building 4.

Here's our view from building 4, lake view, floor 7:






We enjoyed building 4 being close to the main building's pool amenities. We saw the full show of the DHS fireworks from our balcony - this is the older Star Wars fireworks show and was truly awesome from the privacy of our balcony.  I figured out how to post a link to the fireworks video if you're interested:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BD4X7dhSRJ2/?taken-by=mindiemouse


----------



## tiggerfied

Maybe this is not the right thread to post this, but we're checking into WBC on 10/8 (this Saturday!) and I'm just a little nervous about what our stay might be like the day after Hurricane Matthew rumbles. Any advice? Anyone going then or around then? I called them yesterday and they did say they have a back up generators so that's good. I'm kinda not going to count on Green Grocer being able to deliver.  We've been to WBC once before and loved it, by the way. Thanks!!


----------



## Dis703

vettechick99 said:


> Hi guys. We went to BC a few weeks ago and had booked our trip through eBay very successfully. *I wanted to recommend our seller, WinPointVIP*. Not only did she book my week but she was able to upgrade me from a 1b to 2b as a surprise.
> 
> I still couldn't seem to snag a lake view. The last 4 or 5 trips we have had parking lot and i'm beginning to think it's a conspiracy for point renters.
> 
> Anyway, we still love it even after all these years. Hope everyone has a great trip!



I'm so glad to see this. I just started looking at rentals for a potential November trip and have seen a few adds from WinPointVIP that didn't have a lot of reviews and were quite a bit cheaper so I was worried it wasn't for real. Sounds like that's not the case. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dis703

I can't believe I'm considering an "offsite" stay, but here I am investigating my options.  We are looking to do a 5 night stay potentially next month. The tricky part is that there are 5 of us (which already sizes us out of a number of options) and grandma may or may not be coming so we could be six. Which bumps us out of a whole lot of room options. So, I started looking to find a place that is more affordable for at least 6 people, just in case she makes it, and I landed on Bonnet Creek through VRBO.

I just have a few questions if someone wouldn't mind helping me. First, through VRBO are there any additional fees like resort, parking fees that I should be aware of that could be tacked on later?  Second, has anyone bought the insurance through VRBO and could you tell me anything about it, was it very expensive, does it cover all the usual stuff, etc.?  I don't normally buy insurance but we typically always book onsite with Disney and have never had any problems making changes if needed. This time we are driving so the hotel cost is the only thing I'm worried about.

I'm also wondering what the likelihood of getting a request might be. I'm looking at booking a 2 bedroom condo or a Deluxe 3 bedroom, but very much prefer a lower floor. Partially, because I'm terrified of heights and also because the balconies scare the crap out of me with my 5 year old completely fearless and super active twins. I'm assuming mid-November isn't a crazy busy time which might help my chances but I'm not sure.

Thanks for any input you can provide!


----------



## pepperandchips

Dis703 said:


> I can't believe I'm considering an "offsite" stay, but here I am investigating my options.  We are looking to do a 5 night stay potentially next month. The tricky part is that there are 5 of us (which already sizes us out of a number of options) and grandma may or may not be coming so we could be six. Which bumps us out of a whole lot of room options. So, I started looking to find a place that is more affordable for at least 6 people, just in case she makes it, and I landed on Bonnet Creek through VRBO.
> 
> I just have a few questions if someone wouldn't mind helping me. First, through VRBO are there any additional fees like resort, parking fees that I should be aware of that could be tacked on later?  Second, has anyone bought the insurance through VRBO and could you tell me anything about it, was it very expensive, does it cover all the usual stuff, etc.?  I don't normally buy insurance but we typically always book onsite with Disney and have never had any problems making changes if needed. This time we are driving so the hotel cost is the only thing I'm worried about.
> 
> I'm also wondering what the likelihood of getting a request might be. I'm looking at booking a 2 bedroom condo or a Deluxe 3 bedroom, but very much prefer a lower floor. Partially, because I'm terrified of heights and also because the balconies scare the crap out of me with my 5 year old completely fearless and super active twins. I'm assuming mid-November isn't a crazy busy time which might help my chances but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks for any input you can provide!



I have found points brokers on VRBO but never booked using VRBO's tools. Everyone I've rented from has had some form of cancellation policy - other than that, sorry I can't help but I have no experience with trip insurance. 

As for your requests, we have been randomly assigned first floor rooms twice and asked for a first floor room once but they offered us a lake and fireworks view so we took that instead. I suspect the first floor rooms are the easiest to come by and boy are they convenient! 

I think you would love Bonnet Creek - it is staying on Disney property but can accommodate your group. It's the onsite offsite .


----------



## Dis5150

Dis703 said:


> I can't believe I'm considering an "offsite" stay, but here I am investigating my options.  We are looking to do a 5 night stay potentially next month. The tricky part is that there are 5 of us (which already sizes us out of a number of options) and grandma may or may not be coming so we could be six. Which bumps us out of a whole lot of room options. So, I started looking to find a place that is more affordable for at least 6 people, just in case she makes it, and I landed on Bonnet Creek through VRBO.
> 
> I just have a few questions if someone wouldn't mind helping me. First, through VRBO are there any additional fees like resort, parking fees that I should be aware of that could be tacked on later?  Second, has anyone bought the insurance through VRBO and could you tell me anything about it, was it very expensive, does it cover all the usual stuff, etc.?  I don't normally buy insurance but we typically always book onsite with Disney and have never had any problems making changes if needed. This time we are driving so the hotel cost is the only thing I'm worried about.
> 
> I'm also wondering what the likelihood of getting a request might be. I'm looking at booking a 2 bedroom condo or a Deluxe 3 bedroom, but very much prefer a lower floor. Partially, because I'm terrified of heights and also because the balconies scare the crap out of me with my 5 year old completely fearless and super active twins. I'm assuming mid-November isn't a crazy busy time which might help my chances but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks for any input you can provide!



No resort fees or parking fees. Once you pay whoever you go through for your trip, that is all you pay. They will put a hold on your credit card for "incidentals" I think it was $150 this trip for our 2 bdrm Deluxe. They told me the hold would be lifted after we checked out but ours was taken off on Friday and we didn't check out until Sunday. We love, love, love Bonnet Creek when we are a large party! We had 6 in a 2 bdrm and it was tight, but that was due to none of the (adult)kids being willing to share beds! So we used the sofa sleeper and took a twin air bed with us. So much room for everyone to spread out and not be crammed in a tiny hotel room. The only time I stay onsite now is when it is just my DD26 and I going on our runDisney trips and that is mostly because we want to use the race transportation. I think you will love it!


----------



## kkgordon02

tiggerfied said:


> Maybe this is not the right thread to post this, but we're checking into WBC on 10/8 (this Saturday!) and I'm just a little nervous about what our stay might be like the day after Hurricane Matthew rumbles. Any advice? Anyone going then or around then? I called them yesterday and they did say they have a back up generators so that's good. I'm kinda not going to count on Green Grocer being able to deliver.  We've been to WBC once before and loved it, by the way. Thanks!!


We are going (supposed to go - I should say too) Saturday too. I'm freaking out to be honest. Got Bonnet Creek through WinVIP. Wondering if I will lose the money on the reservation? I don't want to be there if there's no power, flooding and rides closed. Yuck!


----------



## jessigirldiy

Upatnoon said:


> Sure, many of the people who sell reservations on ebay have been doing it for years. You can also check the feedback of the sellers. It's a great place to start your vacation search because you can see what people have been paying.
> 
> The only negative for ebay is is mainly reservations within 3 months or so. If you are a planner who wants to book a year out, you would likely have to contact some of the sellers on there to see what they can do for you.


Thanks just booked for 7 nights for 580$ ! Super excited, now to start planning our after thanksgiving trip!


----------



## jessigirldiy

BizmoFunyuns said:


> Hello fellow Wyndham owners.  I have a trip coming up starting Oct. 9th in a 2 bedroom deluxe unit.  Is there any certain building I should request that may be newer than others or have better firework views?  Not that they have to fulfill my request, but it never hurts to ask.  Thanks!


i would love to hear what others have to say as well!


----------



## tiggerfied

kkgordon02 said:


> We are going (supposed to go - I should say too) Saturday too. I'm freaking out to be honest. Got Bonnet Creek through WinVIP. Wondering if I will lose the money on the reservation? I don't want to be there if there's no power, flooding and rides closed. Yuck!


 I got mine through EBay thinking it was worth the gamble that I wouldn't have to cancel. I'm not optimistic that I'll get my money back. They said they have a back up generator but I'm thinking that it could be limited to essential stuff like hallway lighting etc. I was planning to order groceries from Green Grocer before we arrived but I'm guessing that they may not be able to get that done.  This is truly a bummer.


----------



## ktate82

We just completed our first stay at Bonnet Creek.  It was very pretty, the pools were amazing, and we had a great fireworks view.  

The one thing that turned us off however, was how they handled us with the hurricane.  We were supposed to check out Friday morning, and on Wednesday, we had a note under our door saying they "advised us to leave Thursday".  When we asked the front desk, they very strongly told us we needed to be out by Thursday.  They had no availability for us to stay Friday night and would not know until Friday morning (but we supposed to check out early???).  We called Disney and they had rooms, but we would of had to move each night (for 2 nights).  So we called another time share we have stayed at several times and they had us right in.  

When we were loading our car (in the pouring rain), one of the Bonnet Creek vans kept honking at us to move.  We were pulled over almost onto the sidewalk so they could go around, but they wanted to be able to back up to the door.  We were in their way.  There were several other staff that day that were just very off setting.  I realize they were under stress, but if that is what happens when they are faced with a serious situation, I'm thinking we don't want to be there.  Maybe time will make that fade, but for now we are sticking with Silver Lake.  It's not as updated, but the staff has always been great and the units are huge.


----------



## AandP2005

Can anyone tell me if all the rooms at Bonnet Creek resort have hard-wired internet? I am going there next month and might have to work a bit. Hard wired internet is a requirement for me to login to my works network.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Don't believe so....Wifi.


----------



## ibob52

↑


			
				Is there free wifi in the units? I may have to reread said:
			
		

> *Wifi was installed (in hallways) throughout all the buildings and completed in 2012 *IIRC*
> 
> Prior to that personal routers could be used by connecting to back of the unit phone.
> 
> That option was eliminated ... now there is wifi only.
> 
> I always use ethernet when it is available . *
> *
> ibob52,Jan 7, 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> AandP2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if all the rooms at Bonnet Creek resort have hard-wired internet? I am going there next month and might have to work a bit. Hard wired internet is a requirement for me to login to my works network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The wired method of internet access option was removed 2012-2013
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## KristinU

I wonder if the business center has wired internet?  I had to work during our trip last April and worried about the in-room wifi strength, so I had the business center in the back of my mind...but the wifi was fine for me so I never investigated further.


----------



## SJerseyMommy

I believe I read this here, but I want to double check. Do I need to get a parking pass after I check in? Or will my room key be enough to let me in?


----------



## KristinU

Correct, you don't need a parking pass.  You can use the card reader at the gate, or sometimes it is open when it is staffed and the gate person just waves you a hello


----------



## pepperandchips

They will tell you at check in to get your parking pass at the "other desk" which is the timeshare sales desk... We have stayed at Bonnet Creek 4 times now and never needed the parking pass.


----------



## dajota

AandP2005 said:


> Can anyone tell me if all the rooms at Bonnet Creek resort have hard-wired internet? I am going there next month and might have to work a bit. Hard wired internet is a requirement for me to login to my works network.



perhaps they have a business center with a hard wire? Your company can't just let you use VPN? Packets can easily be sniffed on a wired network just as easy as wifi.


----------



## BizmoFunyuns

Just checked in here Sunday and am so far impressed with the staff and resort. I asked the guy at checkin if a firework view was possible and we got a great one
Our room is in tower 4 on the 15th floor with a view of both epcot and magic kingdom. We can't see the laser show part on the water, but can see all the boom boom. Also we were able to check in at 1030am. I really wasn't expecting to get our room, but figured it didn't hurt to try.  I imagine that did help with our room request.  I looooovvveee bonnet creek!


----------



## AandP2005

Thank you everyone! Unfortunately I will most likely need to take phone calls, so I'm not sure if the business center will work. I'll have to figure something else out :/


----------



## Paul78

Anyone having luck getting good deals at BC for spring break?  So far I've not gotten the deals I've had in the past.  I know it's a little early for those deals but seeing if they are out there.


----------



## KristinU

Paul78 said:


> Anyone having luck getting good deals at BC for spring break?  So far I've not gotten the deals I've had in the past.  I know it's a little early for those deals but seeing if they are out there.



Yeah, we're shopping for early April and the rate quotes I'm getting aren't super-spectacular, but then when I put it into perspective compared to Disney's resorts it is still a great deal.  A full two bedroom condo with laundry and gorgeous resort amenities for the price of a regular hotel room down the street, I can't complain too much!  

I have seen some lower rates on eBay but I'm too nervous to take a risk with an unknown seller vs. one of the trusted companies I've used and/or have been given high accolades on this thread.


----------



## Smbmoyers

Thanks to this lovely thread and the disboards my family has decided to use uber for our upcoming wbc trip November 26th through December 4th. Those car rentals are OUTRAGEOUS! by using uber we should save close to $150. Anyone have a favorite way to get to hotel from the airport?


----------



## pepperandchips

Many folks like Tiffany's or Mears. You might also be interested in visiting a gift shop or quick service restaurant at a nearby airport hotel that offers free shuttle service from the airport to the resort! You can use the airport shuttle to go make your purchase and then call an Uber from the airport hotel


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## SunTravels

Has anyone had experience with Vacation Strategy price match?
 Do they only match travel companies or do they also match individuals renting (like on VBRO)?

I plan to reach out to them tomorrow, but just wanted to see if anyone had insight on here.  Thanks!


----------



## friend2Figment

We are heading to FL in two weeks, super excited. Does anyone know if the resort offers Halloween activities? We are trying to plan out our days in the parks and resort days.


----------



## SunTravels

SunTravels said:


> Has anyone had experience with Vacation Strategy price match?
> Do they only match travel companies or do they also match individuals renting (like on VBRO)?
> 
> I plan to reach out to them tomorrow, but just wanted to see if anyone had insight on here.  Thanks!



FYI - in case anyone else is interested, I emailed them and they said it has to be a BBB accredited company to price match.


----------



## amytippin

I have a trip coming up in December during the oh-so-random time period of 12/8 to 12/12. 5th wedding anniversary, woot woot.

I have stayed at Bonnet Creek in the past though not in the last five years. The first time, it was late 2005 and most of the resort was under construction at that time. Of course, being brand new, it was great! I stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe with my cousin and her family. The second time, it was early 2012, and my cousin gifted my husband and I a reservation as a wedding present and we stayed in a 1 bedroom deluxe while on our honeymoon. It wasn't quite as nice the second time around but everything had a few years of wear on it so understandable. The front desk/sales pitch people were pushy when we got there but we politely said no and turned down their gift card to sit through a presentation because we would have felt guilty for taking it when we had no interest in buying. They left us alone after that and it was a quiet stay.

We have never stayed in a Disney hotel, and in fact we were actually Florida residents for a while and traveled from St. Petersburg often to visit WDW, so my only other basis of comparison is the Clarion Inn Lake Buena Vista. It was great during Star Wars Weekends since we were literally only there to shower and sleep but I see a few negative reviews about it on TripAdvisor. This time, my husband and I want a little more space and a closer location to the parks -- the traffic we got stuck in that Memorial Day weekend was insane!

Understandably, all my information is a little outdated and I am kind of overwhelmed with the huge information dump that is this thread. So, just to come right out and ask...

1)  Smoking on the balconies, yay or nay? We aren't cigarette smokers but my husband will occasionally partake in a cigar or two and fell in love with Sosa Family Cigars when we were there. Just want to know before he accidentally breaks a rule.

2) I booked through VacationStrategy and need to pay off the rest of my balance but the only payment link I can find in my emails is where I paid my deposit. How do I complete payment? I swear I'm not an airhead, hah.


----------



## ADN13vb

Arriving at WBC on 10/26, and planning to use the shuttle on 10/27 (we will have a car after that). Going to MK in the morning, and coming back from Epcot in the early evening. Are there any recent shuttle schedules out there?  Trying to plan ahead to make sure we can make our FP times, and that there will be a shuttle option after our ADR at Epcot. Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

ADN13vb said:


> Arriving at WBC on 10/26, and planning to use the shuttle on 10/27 (we will have a car after that). Going to MK in the morning, and coming back from Epcot in the early evening. Are there any recent shuttle schedules out there?  Trying to plan ahead to make sure we can make our FP times, and that there will be a shuttle option after our ADR at Epcot. Thanks!



I don't have a schedule but if there are more than 2 of you it would probably be cheaper to take Uber.


----------



## WelshDH@98CPAlum

So, I'm not sure when exactly but I want to plan a trip for next year (looking at crowd levels and hoping to hit LOW crowds).  I would also like to book Bonnet Creek - 4 bedroom presidential.  For those that have booked the 4 Bedroom and feel you got "a great rate" - how far in advance did you book?  Who did you book from?  And, did you do a normal Sat-Sat or other time frame?

We did this 2 years ago, booked from Ebay - the seller is no longer selling.  We simply watched ebay listings, reviewed seller feedback, and booked.  I believe we booked 6 weeks approximately in advance, and paid less than $200/night.  We had an amazing stay.  The only hard thing was to get the vacation time off from work.  

I'm just getting nervous.  I want to try to "set the dates" before the end of the year so we can arrange for work vacation (and maybe book a few FP+ in advance, and dining reservations), but know this is tough because its going to be based on some variables.

Thanks!!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## ADN13vb

Dis5150 said:


> I don't have a schedule but if there are more than 2 of you it would probably be cheaper to take Uber.



If only it were that easy!  . We are big Uber people, so we will first check to see whether Uber family will be an option (we need a car seat for the ride). I understand Uber family is in Orlando, but I've heard they can be few and far between. Otherwise, we will have to do the shuttle since regular Uber and a taxi aren't an option (no car seat).


----------



## Cyrene_cyrene

WelshDH@98CPAlum said:


> So, I'm not sure when exactly but I want to plan a trip for next year (looking at crowd levels and hoping to hit LOW crowds).  I would also like to book Bonnet Creek - 4 bedroom presidential.  For those that have booked the 4 Bedroom and feel you got "a great rate" - how far in advance did you book?  Who did you book from?  And, did you do a normal Sat-Sat or other time frame?
> 
> We did this 2 years ago, booked from Ebay - the seller is no longer selling.  We simply watched ebay listings, reviewed seller feedback, and booked.  I believe we booked 6 weeks approximately in advance, and paid less than $200/night.  We had an amazing stay.  The only hard thing was to get the vacation time off from work.
> 
> I'm just getting nervous.  I want to try to "set the dates" before the end of the year so we can arrange for work vacation (and maybe book a few FP+ in advance, and dining reservations), but know this is tough because its going to be based on some variables.
> 
> Thanks!!



We booked with Vacation Strategy we'll be staying at BCR in Nov. It was very easy and such a great rate. We are getting a 2 bedroom, 2 bath, and paid under $400 for 4 days 5 nights. I can update after our trip to make sure there are not extras which I did make sure to ask about and they said no. But you never know.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## KristinU

JuneChickie said:


> Does anyone know if they decorate for Christmas ?
> 
> and do others decorate their balconies , we were thinking about putting lights
> out on the railings just for fun.   I forgot to look when we were there to see if
> there was even an outlet to plug in anything.



I can tell you that they do decorate for Christmas.  They were starting the decorating last year when we were there for the Wine & Dine Half Marathon, so early November.

I can't answer about guests decorating their balconies, though, since it was pretty early for that.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

JuneChickie said:


> Does anyone know if they decorate for Christmas ?
> 
> and do others decorate their balconies , we were thinking about putting lights
> out on the railings just for fun.   I forgot to look when we were there to see if
> there was even an outlet to plug in anything.



There was an outlet on our balcony last year.


----------



## DaisyandBoo

Do Bonnet Creek bedrooms have ceiling fans in them?


----------



## pepperandchips

DaisyandBoo said:


> Do Bonnet Creek bedrooms have ceiling fans in them?



I have only stayed in a 1 and 2 bedroom deluxe, and in both of those units the "master" (king) bedroom had a ceiling fan. In the 2 bedroom, the second bedroom (the one with two beds) did not have a ceiling fan.


----------



## suwoogie

Is there a hair dryer and shampoo in the 4 bd presidentials? I don't want to overpack.


----------



## Dis5150

suwoogie said:


> Is there a hair dryer and shampoo in the 4 bd presidentials? I don't want to overpack.



All the units have hair dryers, at least in the master bath, under the sink in a bag. There are sample sized shampoo, conditioner, lotion, etc. bottles but it depends on how long you are staying and how much you use. Since you don't get housekeeping every day like at a hotel they aren't replenished during your stay. You might be able to get extras from housekeeping if you call (and tip,lol).


----------



## suwoogie

Dis5150 said:


> All the units have hair dryers, at least in the master bath, under the sink in a bag. There are sample sized shampoo, conditioner, lotion, etc. bottles but it depends on how long you are staying and how much you use. Since you don't get housekeeping every day like at a hotel they aren't replenished during your stay. You might be able to get extras from housekeeping if you call (and tip,lol).


Thanks!!


----------



## KristinU

I figured it might be about time to dig up the A/C bypass instructions and share them since someone was asking about ceiling fans.  I know the 2nd bedroom can get stuffy at night if you leave the thermostat to its own devices.



LtRazor said:


> Press and hold F/C button on left size of thermostat until it says 6P and this means it is in bypass mode.   It resets in 24 hours so you will have to do it every day


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## KristinU

JuneChickie said:


> What do we do when we see the  "  6p   "   ??
> 
> I did do this when I stayed there last month  , but didn't know what to do with the 6P ,,  we didn't know what to do after we
> got it in bypass mode ,, HELP please



Hmmm...I don't remember if we just left it at 6P and kept it at the default temp or if we then set a temp. I don't remember having too much trouble figuring it out, though...you might have been overthinking it.  If nobody else chimes in, I will check in a few weeks when I'm there and report back.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

JuneChickie said:


> What do we do when we see the  "  6p   "   ??
> 
> I did do this when I stayed there last month  , but didn't know what to do with the 6P ,,  we didn't know what to do after we
> got it in bypass mode ,, HELP please



You use the up or down arrow keys to adjust the temperature up or down.


----------



## ADVentive

WelshDH@98CPAlum said:


> For those that have booked the 4 Bedroom and feel you got "a great rate" - how far in advance did you book?  Who did you book from?  And, did you do a normal Sat-Sat or other time frame?



We have done this twice now. The first time was a Sat-Sat, the 2nd time was a 10 night stay starting on Sat. We booked from Vacation Strategy at the maximum time frame. Like, they took our requested dates down and put us on a list to book when the time came up when they could book it. I forget exactly how far that was, but around a year out.


----------



## hedberg1661

We love Waldorf and Hilton at Bonnet Creek. Great resorts and another great option for families...especially if you have a vehicle.


----------



## higdonk

Ok I have a question. We have been to WDW 2x, both times onsite. Now we are a family of 5 and the thought of staying on-site crammed in one room is unappealing. We love our space, so I have been looking at WBC, and I am almost convinced it's the way to go, but dh is not. He has a co-worker who went to WBC and said that the timeshare people bugged them at the pool, on the grounds in general, when they were at the bar etc. To the point where they had to go in and complain at the desk. Has anyone actually had a problem with this, or is it how everyone says, they only ask you when you go get the parking pass? Do you even need the parking pass?


----------



## Upatnoon

higdonk said:


> Ok I have a question. We have been to WDW 2x, both times onsite. Now we are a family of 5 and the thought of staying on-site crammed in one room is unappealing. We love our space, so I have been looking at WBC, and I am almost convinced it's the way to go, but dh is not. He has a co-worker who went to WBC and said that the timeshare people bugged them at the pool, on the grounds in general, when they were at the bar etc. To the point where they had to go in and complain at the desk. Has anyone actually had a problem with this, or is it how everyone says, they only ask you when you go get the parking pass? Do you even need the parking pass?



Never happened to me. I find the whole "fear of timeshare salespeople" as overblown. You see the timeshare people giving tours, but I've never seen them trying to talk to guests like you are describing. Do you need  a parking pass? I doubt it, as you can use your room key. I've talked to these people many times so there is nothing they can say to get me to come to their presentation. After they get the pitch over with, they've been very nice and give balloons to my kids.

Generally I think the people who have the most issues are those who get a sudden urge to get a "free" gift card or somehow give a hopeful vibe to the salespeople, whose only job is to get you to the sales meeting where the real "fun" can begin.

Knowing that those are salespeople, and knowing that buying a timeshare from the developer is not a good idea is the key thing.


----------



## suwoogie

Upatnoon said:


> Never happened to me. I find the whole "fear of timeshare salespeople" as overblown. You see the timeshare people giving tours, but I've never seen them trying to talk to guests like you are describing. Do you need  a parking pass? I doubt it, as you can use your room key. I've talked to these people many times so there is nothing they can say to get me to come to their presentation. After they get the pitch over with, they've been very nice and give balloons to my kids.
> 
> Generally I think the people who have the most issues are those who get a sudden urge to get a "free" gift card or somehow give a hopeful vibe to the salespeople, whose only job is to get you to the sales meeting where the real "fun" can begin.
> 
> Knowing that those are salespeople, and knowing that buying a timeshare from the developer is not a good idea is the key thing.


We're here now and no one has bothered us. We don't need a parking pass and avoided that desk at check in as everyone on this board said. We get into the resort parking lot with our room key. We unplugged the phone as soon as we got into our condo. 

The resort is is gorgeous. Our 4 bd presidential is outstanding. We can't believe we have this much room AND a full kitchen to cut down food costs. Last night we watched the Star Wars fireworks from our balcony- the kids in their pjs and ready for bed right after the show. 

I give BC a solid thumbs up and surely will be back.


----------



## higdonk

Thanks for the replies!! We are leaning WBC if my husband can't use his Hilton points at HBC. Thinking of going the Monday after Easter 4/17-4/25. The kids will miss two days of school 4/24 and 4/25, but it looks like with Easter being late, the later that week goes, crowds might die down and we might have a couple of quieter park days if that week is insane. We have never done a holiday week, and I am not looking forward to it, but the other choices aren't much better and we can't do summer heat.


----------



## PrincessV

higdonk said:


> Ok I have a question. We have been to WDW 2x, both times onsite. Now we are a family of 5 and the thought of staying on-site crammed in one room is unappealing. We love our space, so I have been looking at WBC, and I am almost convinced it's the way to go, but dh is not. He has a co-worker who went to WBC and said that the timeshare people bugged them at the pool, on the grounds in general, when they were at the bar etc. To the point where they had to go in and complain at the desk. Has anyone actually had a problem with this, or is it how everyone says, they only ask you when you go get the parking pass? Do you even need the parking pass?


I've stayed at WBC multiple times and have never been bothered by salespeople. I don't bother with the parking pass: only your room key is needed to open the gate. I have unplugged the phone because it was ringing at least once a day and anyone I actually want to speak with has my cell number.


----------



## pate59

Staying here now..made it clear upon check in during the "parking pass" inquiry we were not interested.
No free breakfast, no Amex gift card, no BOGO tickets. Politely we stated we need how this works and our vacation time was much more valuable then these freebies.  Have not been bothered via phone, pool or anywhere on site.


----------



## jimbostacks

Any word on when the activities schedule will be out for Christmas week?


----------



## nedac

Just an FYI... the '6p' on the thermostat is actually a 'bp' for 'bypass'


----------



## stobaugh6

I just put a deposit down on a 3 bedroom for 10 nights in January! I'm SO excited!! This will be our first time staying here.

Our flights come in at 9:30am. Does anyone know what time we can check in? Thanks!!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## tinkertastic

Hi all! Quick question, What tower are the 1 BR presidential rooms in and when was the last refurb? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## ibob52

*the Refurb of Building 6 was completed last year (2015) right around December 1st

We checked out on  November 20, 2015 and the pool in front of Building 6 was still not open.

Folks were speculating that when the *pirate ship pool* was reopened then the completion of Tower 6 was done.*


----------



## Pja&raa

I know that rooms are not confirmed until check in. However is that different for 4 bedrooms? Do they assign the room at the time you make the reservation.


----------



## Upatnoon

Pja&raa said:


> I know that rooms are not confirmed until check in. However is that different for 4 bedrooms? Do they assign the room at the time you make the reservation.


Nothing is guaranteed. Some VIP owners can supposedly request a specific a room, however, this does not include their guests (AKA renters) and is subject to availability.

The four bedrooms are located in the top floors of all towers, with the most units being in Tower 6.


----------



## KateSpade79

We are checking out of our Disney onsite room on 12/1 and checking in here. We have an ADR at 10:55am at Boma so we are planning to head over to AK for that day. Should we interrupt our day to go check in or just go after our park day? If ROL is up in running it would be after that... does later check in equal crappier room/view? or will it not matter either way?


----------



## pepperandchips

KateSpade79 said:


> We are checking out of our Disney onsite room on 12/1 and checking in here. We have an ADR at 10:55am at Boma so we are planning to head over to AK for that day. Should we interrupt our day to go check in or just go after our park day? If ROL is up in running it would be after that... does later check in equal crappier room/view? or will it not matter either way?



In my experience, yes, later check in = crappier room. Last time we stayed at WBC was the worst view we had (backside of pool cabanas) and I checked in late in the evening. When we've checked in earlier we've had a choice of different units. I'm sure this can vary but if the view or location is important to you, I would take a quick break to go check in.


----------



## WannaGoDW

Just wondering~~Do people leave a tip for the housekeeping, even though they don't come until in after you leave unless you are there for over 7 days? Thanks


----------



## BigredNole

I don't tip because we clean the room pretty thoroughly. If we don't have the time to clean it up as nice as we like, we leave some money.


----------



## BigredNole

We are officially booked for our second stay here. There are only 3 of us and I was weighing cost vs space. We opted for a 1BR. The quotes I was getting for 2BR were definitely reasonable and what I would have expected to pay. Then a lovely Wyndham owner contacted me with an offer of $70/nt. I could not pass up on the deal and I did verify it was not a scammer. The cost savings between the 1BR and 2BR almost covers one of our Annual Passes. 

The second BR would have only been a benefit for me to work when I wake up early. Me spending 30-60 minutes working on critical items is better than coming back from vacation in the eye of a s storm. Plenty of space still. I can sit on the balcony or at the dining table. The room is 900sf vs 260sf for 50-70% off the price. We are 8 months away, but it will be here soon enough.


----------



## glen nosti

KateSpade79 said:


> We are checking out of our Disney onsite room on 12/1 and checking in here. We have an ADR at 10:55am at Boma so we are planning to head over to AK for that day. Should we interrupt our day to go check in or just go after our park day? If ROL is up in running it would be after that... does later check in equal crappier room/view? or will it not matter either way?


We just got back from WBC 10/25-10/29.  We didnt check in till after we got back from the park around 7pm.  I think we got lucky thou as they had just finished and opened the tower 2 remodel.  They gave us tower 2 with lake/fireworks view on 8th floor.  We could see different firework shows from Hollywood studios, Epcot and MK every night we were there.  As well as a giant view of the ball 24 hours a day.  Our floor didnt even have vend/ice machine in it yet.  This was our first stay and we were very impressed.  We will be back in the future for sure.  The only negative was the playground area was closed as they were starting the tower 1 remodel and were painting and had the whole area roped off.  This didnt effect us too much but it was very close to our tower and we passed the playground often which our 4yo son was constantly asking to play on.


----------



## Prez8983

Hi all, excited to stay at WBC during Christmas week but I have two questions.

1) What are the best tower requests to make to hopefully see fireworks and be close to main pools? Are all towers recently renovated or are there ones that are more new?

2)We will have a car. Is it possible to drive to CBR, park there, and take Disney transport to avoid paying for parking?

Thanks!


----------



## pmdeve

We will be at BC in a couple of weeks.  Do they decorate for Christmas?  We are so excited.  Thanks


----------



## BigredNole

I have not been during XMas, but from I have read about WBC is that they do decorate for XMas.


----------



## glen nosti

pmdeve said:


> We will be at BC in a couple of weeks.  Do they decorate for Christmas?  We are so excited.  Thanks


I have not been during xmas but they did decorate for Halloween so i would assume so.  They had cobwebs and spiders and severed limbs all over.


----------



## AeroKU

We will be arriving at WBC on Sunday!  Last time we were there, we stayed in a 4 bdr Presidential.  We had access to a lounge down the hall that the kids loved to go to in the morning to get hot coco.  This time we are staying in a 3 bdr Presidential, and they are wanting to know if we will have access to a lounge again.  Is that only for 4 bdr Pres., or is it for any sized Presidentials?


----------



## Spanky

Last time I was at WBC they had changed the lounge to being only for owners in the upper categories of points. One man was very mad because he had used the lounge in the past but the membership in Wyndham was his mothers and she was not with him so Wyndham would not let him. This was a lounge you need a special key to access. It sounds like you were on a special floor. This was in building #6.


----------



## AeroKU

We were just able to use our regular room key to enter the lounge last time.


----------



## friend2Figment

We just got back on Sunday. When I was checking in and got our parking pass I pretty much cut her off and said sorry but we have little ones that need naps I need to get my parking pass and get them up to the room. They put us in Tower 4 on the third floor. If we would have been two floors up we would have had an awesome view of Epcot fireworks. We also found that driving to Epcot each morning and then taking transportation to the park we wanted to visit worked out since the Wyndham property is a straight shot from Epcot exit basically. Never much traffic.


----------



## vettechick99

There is a small chance we could get down to BC over thanksgiving next week. I've only been during warm months. Are the pools heated?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

vettechick99 said:


> There is a small chance we could get down to BC over thanksgiving next week. I've only been during warm months. Are the pools heated?



Yes they are.


----------



## jaybee1026

We are planning an 11 night stay for November 2017.  Is there any housekeeping offered for a longer stay or is it request only?  If it's by request, how much does it cost?


----------



## ibob52

*IIRC there is Housekeeping on the 8th day if you are staying longer than a week.

I was quoted $99.00 for a room change so I assume $99.00 = the Housekeeping charge. 

The $99.00 was what they charged a few years ago .. might be *best* to call the Resort.*


----------



## royal99

Just a quick note to say just returned to uk after an amazing 2 weeks at bonnet creek. The place is a little gem.

Had a little two minute chat about time share on check in and two missed calls in two weeks so where not bothered by them at all.

It was very busy our second week, I was told it was to do with jersey week and veterans day, but still could of just about got sunbed if required and a parking space although on second or third floor of multi storey (not a problem).

While we where there blocks 2,3 where having a major refurb inside and out, looked good from what I could see through the plastics covering, so maybe its the blocks to choose when requesting at reception in future.

Finally thanks for all the advice on this thread, very helpful.


----------



## jaybee1026

ibob52 said:


> *IIRC there is Housekeeping on the 8th day if you are staying longer than a week.
> 
> I was quoted $99.00 for a room change so I assume $99.00 = the Housekeeping charge.
> 
> The $99.00 was what they charged a few years ago .. might be *best* to call the Resort.*



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Beemitchcowski

OH that sounds like bliss! May I ask what kind of room did you have?


glen nosti said:


> We just got back from WBC 10/25-10/29.  We didnt check in till after we got back from the park around 7pm.  I think we got lucky thou as they had just finished and opened the tower 2 remodel.  They gave us tower 2 with lake/fireworks view on 8th floor.  We could see different firework shows from Hollywood studios, Epcot and MK every night we were there.  As well as a giant view of the ball 24 hours a day.  Our floor didnt even have vend/ice machine in it yet.  This was our first stay and we were very impressed.  We will be back in the future for sure.  The only negative was the playground area was closed as they were starting the tower 1 remodel and were painting and had the whole area roped off.  This didnt effect us too much but it was very close to our tower and we passed the playground often which our 4yo son was constantly asking to play on.


!


----------



## pmdeve

On our next visit my daughter is coming with us.  She will be bringing her service dog.  Are there special dog areas at BC?


----------



## jimbostacks

If anyone can post the December activity guide or Christmas week...would be awesome!!!!!!  thanks, Jim


----------



## pmdeve

jimbostacks said:


> If anyone can post the December activity guide or Christmas week...would be awesome!!!!!!  thanks, Jim


I'd love to see the December activity guide also.  Thanks


----------



## ibob52

*I was reading a WBC review or two on TripAdvisor and I found this as a reply 

from a WBC Rep concerning the Parking Pass issuing and the *timeshare* folks who work there ...*

Thank you for choosing Wyndham Bonnet Creek! I apologize for any excessive exuberance while inviting you to own a piece of the magic. *#=>* You can request to have your name added to a do not contact list when you pick up the parking pass.* <=#*

*I thought this might help someone who is bothered by just the thought of picking up a parking pass.*

*My experience has been fine the past 3 or 4 times at WBC*

*I check in single (not married etc) and I pick the lowest annual income possible ($20K ?)*

*and IIRC I unplug the phone right before I  *adjust*  the thermostat *


----------



## pmdeve

What hotels are next to Bonnet Creek and do they have good restaurants?


----------



## ziravan

We're gonna be there soon. Excited!


----------



## Fundytrail

pmdeve said:


> What hotels are next to Bonnet Creek and do they have good restaurants?



Click on the link below for a "map" with nearby hotels, we have not tried any of the surrounding hotel restaurants as we go to Disney Springs or the Cross Roads to eat out.

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourcei...038428474984,0.006008171325476042&oz=15&qop=1


----------



## pepperandchips

pmdeve said:


> What hotels are next to Bonnet Creek and do they have good restaurants?


The Bull & Bear Steakhouse at the Waldorf Astoria at Bonnet Creek is widely regarded as one of the best steakhouses in the area. I'm not sure about the other restaurants. On the Bonnet Creek property are the Wyndham Grand, Waldorf Astoria, and Hilton Bonnet Creek. Disney's Caribbean Beach resort is also next to Bonnet Creek, though you can't walk between them.


----------



## KateSpade79

We just returned home on Sunday. Here is the activity sheet they gave us.


----------



## jimbostacks

Awesome  - Thank you.......  Comedy Magic show seems new, and a luau..........


----------



## HPS3

Prez8983 said:


> Hi all, excited to stay at WBC during Christmas week but I have two questions.
> 
> 1) What are the best tower requests to make to hopefully see fireworks and be close to main pools? Are all towers recently renovated or are there ones that are more new?
> 
> 2)We will have a car. Is it possible to drive to CBR, park there, and take Disney transport to avoid paying for parking?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi! I'm pretty certain you need to have a reservation booked at CBR to get on property, so I don't think you'd be able to park there and ride the Disney buses. They stop you at the security gate and check your names in their list on the way in. Have a great trip!


----------



## HPS3

Can anyone tell me pros and cons of each building?


----------



## Onceuponadream2

Hi all. We have a Disney trip planned over Easter weekend (Weds-Tues, 5 nights) and may now need to stay off property due to unforeseen circumstances. Have no experience, as we've always stayed at a family member's house. Anyone with Bonnet Creek experience know if we stand any chance of getting a 1-2 bedroom 60 days out from such a peak week?


----------



## Upatnoon

HPS3 said:


> Hi! I'm pretty certain you need to have a reservation booked at CBR to get on property, so I don't think you'd be able to park there and ride the Disney buses. They stop you at the security gate and check your names in their list on the way in. Have a great trip!


Anyone can park and eat at CBR or any Disney resort. Sometimes the lots are full, like at the Beach Club during Food and Wine, and you will be turned away, but we have parked, just visited and eaten at various resorts many times. It's a fun way to visit.


----------



## Upatnoon

Onceuponadream2 said:


> Hi all. We have a Disney trip planned over Easter weekend (Weds-Tues, 5 nights) and may now need to stay off property due to unforeseen circumstances. Have no experience, as we've always stayed at a family member's house. Anyone with Bonnet Creek experience know if we stand any chance of getting a 1-2 bedroom 60 days out from such a peak week?


I have seen plenty of them on ebay. You will likely see some premium prices, especially early. Then the price will drop as it gets closer.


----------



## pigletto

Upatnoon said:


> Anyone can park and eat at CBR or any Disney resort. Sometimes the lots are full, like at the Beach Club during Food and Wine, and you will be turned away, but we have parked, just visited and eaten at various resorts many times. It's a fun way to visit.


Which is different than parking there to use the bus system and avoid paying for parking. Visiting is one thing, parking there all day is not allowed even if technically one can get away with it.
We just paid the parking. It's the price of staying offsite, and was still worth it IMO.


----------



## MK2010

Hi! I have a couoke of quick questions. I've stayed at WBC before in September of 2012. I booked through Vacation Strategies and had a great experience. I'm currently looking for an 8 night stay 8/5-8/13 in a 4 bedroom Presidential. I'm hoping to keep it right around $3500. Here are my questions:
1) Since this is Prime season will I have trouble trying to do an 8 night stay? How soon should I look at booking?
2) Do all 4 bedroom Presidentials have Lagoon views?


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Picking someone up that lands at 3:15 on a Thursday afternoon at MCO.  What time would you leave the resort?


----------



## Spanky

Not all 4 bedrooms have lagoon views. The condos are on both sides of the center hallways. We had no lagoon view but could see the fireworks from Epcot, Hollywood Studio and way off the Magic Kingdom.
I would allow at least 30 minutes to reach the airport and probably 45 min would be better. I use the green belt toll road.


----------



## KristinU

Mickeymickey197555 said:


> Picking someone up that lands at 3:15 on a Thursday afternoon at MCO.  What time would you leave the resort?



Are they checking luggage, or just carry on?  I'd allow 45 minutes if they aren't checking, probably an hour if they're checking.  MCO has cell phone lots, so you can park there and have them dial you when they're ready.  Good tip: have them look above their heads and tell you the number they're standing near in the pick-up zone.  We were picking up some seasoned travelers during our girls weekend, and that was super helpful!


----------



## jimbostacks

posted on wrong thread before.....sorry

Heading to WBC day after Christmas 0 we are DVC vets, so looking forward to the comparison, etc...... couple of questions for the veterans:

I am hoping for tower 4 or 5.....

- Grills - do we need our own utensils, use the ones in room, other spot?
- assume there are lifeguards throughout for the pools.
- Bring our own drinks to the pool - assuming aluminum or plastic containers - can we bring a soft small cooler?
- Uber/taxi.....I am going to try this instead of parking in mass lot, take a taxi to Boarwalk for example and walk into parks. I hate the Epcot main entrance. pretty east to get Uber for short trips?


thanks, Jim


----------



## KristinU

jimbostacks said:


> posted on wrong thread before.....sorry
> 
> Heading to WBC day after Christmas 0 we are DVC vets, so looking forward to the comparison, etc...... couple of questions for the veterans:
> 
> I am hoping for tower 4 or 5.....
> 
> - Grills - do we need our own utensils, use the ones in room, other spot?
> - assume there are lifeguards throughout for the pools.
> - Bring our own drinks to the pool - assuming aluminum or plastic containers - can we bring a soft small cooler?
> - Uber/taxi.....I am going to try this instead of parking in mass lot, take a taxi to Boarwalk for example and walk into parks. I hate the Epcot main entrance. pretty east to get Uber for short trips?
> 
> 
> thanks, Jim



1. Bring your own utensils if you can.  You can check them out from the activity desks, but I find that to be a bit of a pain for something so little.

2. I don't believe there are lifeguards, at least not at the tower 5 pool/river. (edited to correct the tower #)

3. Yep and yep, no problem.

4. We just drive, but I've heard good things about hopping an Uber to Boardwalk. Hopefully somebody will chime in on how quickly you can call one at WBC.  I would think 5 minutes or less.

Enjoy your trip!  Report back on how you like it!


----------



## Dis5150

jimbostacks said:


> posted on wrong thread before.....sorry
> 
> Heading to WBC day after Christmas 0 we are DVC vets, so looking forward to the comparison, etc...... couple of questions for the veterans:
> 
> I am hoping for tower 4 or 5.....
> 
> - Grills - do we need our own utensils, use the ones in room, other spot?
> - assume there are lifeguards throughout for the pools.
> - Bring our own drinks to the pool - assuming aluminum or plastic containers - can we bring a soft small cooler?
> - Uber/taxi.....I am going to try this instead of parking in mass lot, take a taxi to Boarwalk for example and walk into parks. I hate the Epcot main entrance. pretty east to get Uber for short trips?
> 
> 
> thanks, Jim



We have used Uber on every trip to BC to the Boardwalk. Always had someone there in around 5 minutes and no problems at all. Just make sure you call or text the driver to tell them which tower you are at - their app just tell them Bonnet Creek.


----------



## jimbostacks

Awesome  thanks for the advice....will do a full report when back.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## Disneygrandmareno

We will staying for a few stays after coming off a cruise.  We want to stop at a grocery on our way to Bonnet Creek.  If you room is not ready do they have some place that we can put the food that needs to stay cold.  We are only picking up some breakfast items so not a lot of items.  Thank you


----------



## KristinU

Disneygrandmareno said:


> We will staying for a few stays after coming off a cruise.  We want to stop at a grocery on our way to Bonnet Creek.  If you room is not ready do they have some place that we can put the food that needs to stay cold.  We are only picking up some breakfast items so not a lot of items.  Thank you



Yes, bell services can keep your groceries in the fridge or freezer for you.


----------



## stackyallred

Sofa bed comfort?!

I've tried to use the search option for this but it keeps saying security error. We just got a great rate for a one bedroom and are wondering how the fold out sofa beds are? Are they comfortable for 10 nights of rest? Thanks!


----------



## David Brent

Been lurking here for a few days. Booked 2 nights in Jan.....4bedroom presidential on ebay. The seller had 100% rating so I decided to pull the trigger. All the seller did after I payed was ask for my full name to be on the reservation. It's my first time booking on ebay and staying at WBC. 

I've read different strategies for theme park parking. My group are all AP holders so we will obviously drive. We are doing MK first day. Is parking at EPCOT then transferring to MK faster/easier than driving to MK ticket center?


----------



## KristinU

If you aren't hopping to Epcot in the afternoon, I'd just drive to the TTC.


----------



## David Brent

KristinU said:


> If you aren't hopping to Epcot in the afternoon, I'd just drive to the TTC.


thank you


----------



## mich1073

Yes just drive to the TTC. Way easier than all the transfers and alot faster. If you goto Epcot, I also like to Uber to the Boardwalk and go in the back way. That way you can drink, its a 5 minute Uber tops and less than 8 bucks.


----------



## Dis5150

mich1073 said:


> Yes just drive to the TTC. Way easier than all the transfers and alot faster. If you goto Epcot, I also like to Uber to the Boardwalk and go in the back way. That way you can drink, its a 5 minute Uber tops and less than 8 bucks.



This is what we do too. Then hubby can enjoy drinking around the world and doesn't have to worry about driving. And have never had any problems with Uber, either at BC or at BW.


----------



## BigredNole

We are within the 6 months window for our trip. We are in a 1BR unit in June for 7 nights. We still have not determined where we will stay the second week. We have to hold off a little before we book our second week. Santa Mickey sent the family Platinum Annual Passes. We have to get through a few months before deciding where we are going to stay the second week of our trip. We may book WBC again, a Disney Value, or some other place. Price will be key. 

In the mean time, I booked 2 of our dining reservations. Most meals will be had at WBC. We will eat breakfast at the resort, take snacks to the parks, and have late lunch/early dinners at WBC. We will also venture off for a meal or two as well.


----------



## Onceuponadream2

Hoping to stay at Bonnet Creek for 6 nights starting Wed, 4/12 (this is over Easter weekend). Do I run a big risk if I hold out to book until 60 days in advance since it's a prime week? (If I even find anything available now)


----------



## Liisa1965

I have a quote for early June that amounts to about $175 a night for a two bedroom deluxe. Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## BigredNole

That seems extremely high for WBC. I would do a lot of searching because you should be able to get a 2BR for about $100-$125 a night. I got a 1BR for $80 a night. You just have to search. A quick search I found MANY renting at $140 a night and that was just a quick look. This is more in line of a price for that time of year. You can search and find it for a bit less.


----------



## Tigger1221

We haven't stayed here in a while and will be staying here again in April. What building is the one close to the fort Lazy river? also can you still skip the parking pass desk? We will be driving but in the past have skipped the parking pass so we don't have to here about the timeshare speal. Thanks


----------



## ibob52

Tigger1221 said:


> We haven't stayed here in a while and will be staying here again in April. What building is the one close to the fort Lazy river?


*
Tower **4 . . or . . Tower 5*


----------



## David Brent

From just reading here and tripadvisor, it seems the majority that have skipped the "parking pass" desk and have had no issues doing so. I plan on doing the same because I don't have time for foolishness. Going to Cabo 2 times a year, I'm used to timeshare sharks.


----------



## lindsmom

Onceuponadream2 said:


> Hoping to stay at Bonnet Creek for 6 nights starting Wed, 4/12 (this is over Easter weekend). Do I run a big risk if I hold out to book until 60 days in advance since it's a prime week? (If I even find anything available now)



We are going that weekend - booked through vacation upgrades, and he has it listed as a value week.  We are paying $130/night for 2 bedroom.  The WBC timeshare point system is different from the Disney standard for Prime vs Value weeks.  You might want to look sooner rather than later.  Because it is a "prime" week for visitors, but it isn't considered "prime" for billing, it's probably more likely to fill early.


----------



## jimbostacks

Here now .  We are long time DVC family and tried WBC for the first time.     Rooms are as good, grounds beautiful,  pools great.    We arrived late and took a first floor tower 5. 2 BR.  Love it.    The entertainment is beetle here than DVC for adults,  Disney is 24/7 Disney only.  Lots of activities for kids .   Next time I would bring my own ping pong paddles and balls.   Really only hassle so far.

Check in was long but day after Christmas and I did not get harassed for timeshare at all.  Grills are cleaned really good each day. But can be busy after 6.

The resort is spread out. About a 10 minute walk full circle.    Very happy here.  Rented my DVC points and used money for on tickets and minivan.

On our Epcot day we used Uber to boardwalk.  2 cars $12 total each way.   So $24  round trip vs $20 for parking and avoiding chaos at front gate .

I would definitely come back especially at peak time


----------



## BigredNole

Nice to hear from a DVC owner. I am a DVC renter. Cost savings vs DVC is not even comparable. Being able to prepare all meals is a huge money saver as well.


----------



## zippy2

I was quoted $1370 for seven night. This is for a three bedroom the first week of October. Does this sound like a reasonable amount? This is through Vacation Strategy.


----------



## BigredNole

Seems very reasonable to me for a 3BR for a week. That's about $200 a night for a lot of people.


----------



## infopurposesonly

Has anyone booked WBC through Jeff Hudson? He is on VRBO and also has a website, Wholesale Holiday Rentals.


----------



## David Brent

yes, easy/smooth transaction. great seller.


----------



## DisSconnie

We will be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time this April. We booked through Michael Sullivan at WinPointVIP. I'm a little nervous since we don't get a confirmation with our name on it until 45 days out from the trip. Is this standard for all rentals? Has anyone had any good experiences with WinPointVIP? I searched and found some posts from years ago, but was hoping someone had more experience recently. Thanks!


----------



## bobo

I used winpoint last august for a 10 night stay. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## BigredNole

From research, WinPointVIP is excellent. He is highly recommended. I am only guessing here based on my Wyndham timeshare research is that he is a top level Wyndham VIP owner (1,000,000 points purchased from Wyndham directly). What people like this do is book the room you choose, say a 2BR Deluxe for 200,000 points (I don't know the real number). Within 45 days, they can book available rooms for 50% of the points. So what he will do is cancel the reservation for 200,000 points and immediately rebook the same room for 100,000 points. This is when he will add your name and send you the confirmation.


----------



## SunTravels

Can anyone tell me the height restrictions for the water slides? I think I read the pirate one is 48, is there a restriction on the blue on near building 3?


----------



## Link2016

Do the units come stocked with paper products? (paper towels, Kleenex, toilet paper)


----------



## vjmartin

Mail Question? 
I am hoping I can send postcards from Bonnet Creek, but I am wondering if I can send the small USPS priority boxes from there also?   if not any suggestions on sending one.  (i plan to pre-purchase the USPS label).
Thank you in advance for any information 
vjmartin


----------



## KristinU

Link2016 said:


> Do the units come stocked with paper products? (paper towels, Kleenex, toilet paper)


Yes, but I'm a bit picky about paper towels so I pick up a couple of rolls on our grocery run since you get just one cheapie little roll.  Kleenex and TP have always had spares under the sinks.


----------



## DisSconnie

BigredNole said:


> From research, WinPointVIP is excellent. He is highly recommended. I am only guessing here based on my Wyndham timeshare research is that he is a top level Wyndham VIP owner (1,000,000 points purchased from Wyndham directly). What people like this do is book the room you choose, say a 2BR Deluxe for 200,000 points (I don't know the real number). Within 45 days, they can book available rooms for 50% of the points. So what he will do is cancel the reservation for 200,000 points and immediately rebook the same room for 100,000 points. This is when he will add your name and send you the confirmation.



Thank you!! I read great reviews, but was so nervous since I wouldn't be getting my reservation confirmation until 45 days before, and the price is amazing. So excited!


----------



## mckennarose

We are off-siters who usually stay at the Marriott Sabal Palms with "get aways".  We were looking at the getaway prices for Sabal and it was over $100 more this year.  So, we started looking at other places through the time share but in the meantime, I received an email from sky auctions for Bonnet Creek with some good prices that got me interested.  Has anyone booked through skyauction before?  Are they good units?  Is there anything I need to know about how to book, room request, buildings, etc?  From the map online, I can see that it's even closer to Epcot than the Marriott we usually stay at.
It's for a 2 bedroom suite in May.  TIA!


----------



## BigredNole

There is no choosing of location until check-in. The early you check-in the better the chances of getting a better view, building of choice. I have heard people get good deals through Skyauction. I do not know what they go for. I do know a good renter that got me a 1BR at $80 a night, a 2BR for about $125 a night. Bounce that off what you see on Skyauctions.

I think all of the units are excellent. The deluxe units are great, the Presidential units are better. I have not stayed in one. I fell in love with WBC the minute we drove up. Fell in love with it more as we explored.


----------



## mckennarose

Thanks for the info!  Do the amenities have a charge?  Like the lazy river and pools?


----------



## BigredNole

No. There may be some small things here or there that have charges like arts and crafts. I do know that the kids Duck Race has a charge if you don't have a little rubber duck. I think it was $3. You can reuse it all week and bring it the next time too.  

It definitely is not like you are going to nickel and dime you at every turn.


----------



## mckennarose

Great, thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Link2016 said:


> Do the units come stocked with paper products? (paper towels, Kleenex, toilet paper)


Yes they come stocked. If you run out you can request more.

About the only thing I would suggest you bring that is not provided are dryer sheets if you plan to do laundry.


----------



## Carla1183

This is our first time at WBC (and Disney!) We are super excited! 

1. I feel like the only downside is 30 vs 60 days on fast passes. You WBCers want to calm my fears? 
We're pretty flexible since the kids don't even know what there IS so if we miss something we won't have devastation  And the price and space well more than make up for it. All the "Disney resort or why bother" people told me 'but youll hardly be in the room!' but I couldnt get over thinking 5 days of park time + iffy sleep from all being cramped in 1 tiny room and not even a microwave to make oatmeal...yikes!

2. Renting a car is probably our best bet right? Kids are 4 and 6. Once I was adding up airport transfers + ubers or the WBC shuttle, it seemed like renting a car + parking wouldn't be that much more, and I feel like itll be nice not to have to wait around on busses and deal with a double stroller. Most annoying part of rental car is prob that we'll need to fly carseats out.


----------



## BigredNole

FPs are not an issue at all. You WILL get FPs. They may not be for the biggest/best rides, but you can counter that. First, DO NOT go to a morning EMH park. Get there at rope drop, head to the attractions you don't have FPs for. Do those fast and quickly early. Then, use your FPs when they come up.

For me, having a car offsite is critical. It is the only "down" side of staying offsite. Renting a car should not be too much of an issue and you can usually get excellent deals ($200 for a week).


----------



## KristinU

Carla1183 said:


> This is our first time at WBC (and Disney!) We are super excited!
> 
> 1. I feel like the only downside is 30 vs 60 days on fast passes. You WBCers want to calm my fears?
> We're pretty flexible since the kids don't even know what there IS so if we miss something we won't have devastation  And the price and space well more than make up for it. All the "Disney resort or why bother" people told me 'but youll hardly be in the room!' but I couldnt get over thinking 5 days of park time + iffy sleep from all being cramped in 1 tiny room and not even a microwave to make oatmeal...yikes!
> 
> 2. Renting a car is probably our best bet right? Kids are 4 and 6. Once I was adding up airport transfers + ubers or the WBC shuttle, it seemed like renting a car + parking wouldn't be that much more, and I feel like itll be nice not to have to wait around on busses and deal with a double stroller. Most annoying part of rental car is prob that we'll need to fly carseats out.



Yes, I will calm your fears on the FP+ thing: my DS and I are about to take a last minute trip next weekend, staying onsite but booked less than 60 days in advance.  We're still messing with our park plans and Fastpasses since we have about 1.5 days before meeting up with my parents and want to jam as much in before we slow down to their more-sane pace.  Anyway, just last week I dropped AK Fastpasses and picked up DHS Fastpasses (including Toy Story, RnR, Tower of Terror).  Then just yesterday I dropped the DHS ones and went back to AK ones (including the safari, Everest, and Dinosaur).  This is for next Saturday!  It is sooooo easy to get caught up in the frenzy for Fastpasses, but over and over I'm reminded that we'll be just fine.  We stayed at WBC last April for spring break, peak time and the only FP that we didn't get was Frozen (my DS is 13 - he and his friend weren't at all bothered by that anyway).  But Frozen and 7 Dwarfs are the biggies that you might not get, so just be mindful of that and you'll be fine.

BigRedNole makes a great point about rope drop, which we are big fans of.  Aside from getting on attractions without needing Fastpasses, it is just a special time to be in the parks...at least for us morning folks!  But even my night owl DS, who will sleep until noon if I let him, loves getting up for rope drop.

Personally, the extra space of WBC far surpasses the additional 30 days of FP+ booking.  EMH is another takeaway, but we've always been of the mindset to avoid the EMH parks anyway.  And be sure to plan time for just chilling at the resort.  WBC has a lot to offer!

And yes, rent a car.  Driving around property is convenient and pretty easy, plus you might want to make a grocery run or something.  WBC doesn't have many signs, but you can follow signs for Caribbean Beach and you know you'll be nearby.


----------



## ban26ana

Where are the cheapest places to rent WBC?  My husband and I are making a last minute trip and I was interested in staying there, but some of the prices I'm seeing online vary greatly from the prices people on this thread are mentioning.  We just need a 1BR.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I rented a camping space at Disney for one night (our 1st night at WBC) and made rolling 60 day fp selections.  Got two days parking  (check in and out day) and magic bands also.


----------



## Upatnoon

ban26ana said:


> Where are the cheapest places to rent WBC?  My husband and I are making a last minute trip and I was interested in staying there, but some of the prices I'm seeing online vary greatly from the prices people on this thread are mentioning.  We just need a 1BR.


Prices vary greatly. You have to shop around. The easiest place to start is on ebay, where you can see what's available and what they've been going for.


----------



## BigredNole

ban26ana said:


> Where are the cheapest places to rent WBC?  My husband and I are making a last minute trip and I was interested in staying there, but some of the prices I'm seeing online vary greatly from the prices people on this thread are mentioning.  We just need a 1BR.



What you are looking for is a Wyndham Platinum VIP member. There may be some here that will respond. Otherwise, you need to go to other sites. I sent you a few in PM. Platinum VIP owners get to reserve for 50% of the points with free upgrades inside the 60-day window. Since you are at that point, for a 1BR you should not be spending more than $600 for 7-nights. February is High and Prime season so you will be paying towards the higher end of the spectrum. 

I would look at the TUG site, pay the minor fee to be able to place ads on the Marketplace, and see what comes up. You will get plenty of responses.


----------



## KristinU

MommyinHonduras said:


> I rented a camping space at Disney for one night (our 1st night at WBC) and made rolling 60 day fp selections.  Got two days parking  (check in and out day) and magic bands also.



As a camper at the Fort, can I please kindly but publicly discourage this practice using a campsite reservation?  Campsites are often difficult to book, especially during the busy seasons, so booking a single day takes that campsite out of circulation and buggers up the ability to book an entire week since that single day is all booked but the site is available the remainder of the week.  I'd just ask that if any of my WBC fan friends consider this practice, choose an All Star or Pop instead, where they're much more rarely booked to capacity.


----------



## BigredNole

I don't think that practice is widely used. The reason is you save nothing because you have to keep the Fort Wilderness reservation in order to keep the passes. If they cancel the campsite, the FPs go too. You can't make FP reservations past the following day at the 60 day mark. I have never had issues getting FPs anyway. I can get everything I want at the 30-day mark. Those I can't I hit at rope drop.


----------



## mckennarose

Carla1183 said:


> This is our first time at WBC (and Disney!) We are super excited!
> 
> 1. I feel like the only downside is 30 vs 60 days on fast passes. You WBCers want to calm my fears?
> We're pretty flexible since the kids don't even know what there IS so if we miss something we won't have devastation  And the price and space well more than make up for it. All the "Disney resort or why bother" people told me 'but youll hardly be in the room!' but I couldnt get over thinking 5 days of park time + iffy sleep from all being cramped in 1 tiny room and not even a microwave to make oatmeal...yikes!
> 
> 2. Renting a car is probably our best bet right? Kids are 4 and 6. Once I was adding up airport transfers + ubers or the WBC shuttle, it seemed like renting a car + parking wouldn't be that much more, and I feel like itll be nice not to have to wait around on busses and deal with a double stroller. Most annoying part of rental car is prob that we'll need to fly carseats out.



We are frequent off-siters and I can say that we have never had issues with fast passes at 30 days with the exception of Anna and Elsa M&G at MK back when they were still there, but that was not something we wanted anyway.  

Having two bedrooms, two bathrooms, full kitchen, washer and dryer and the amount of space in a condo is so worth it for us.  We have the option to stay onsite with family DVC members, but we choose offsite for extra room and our own space.  The money we save allows us to do more extras.  We're still undecided on WBC this year only because we usually stay with our timeshare getaways, but if we can't do a timeshare deal this year, WBC is high on our list to try.

A car is a plus and we have never relied on shuttles at resorts.  They usually have a fee and are not as frequent or convenient.  We drive to WDW so we always have a car.

You'll have a great time and if you're like us, staying offsite will allow you to go more often!


----------



## ban26ana

BigredNole said:


> What you are looking for is a Wyndham Platinum VIP member. There may be some here that will respond. Otherwise, you need to go to other sites. I sent you a few in PM. Platinum VIP owners get to reserve for 50% of the points with free upgrades inside the 60-day window. Since you are at that point, for a 1BR you should not be spending more than $600 for 7-nights. February is High and Prime season so you will be paying towards the higher end of the spectrum.
> 
> I would look at the TUG site, pay the minor fee to be able to place ads on the Marketplace, and see what comes up. You will get plenty of responses.




Thank you for your help.  I just got a 3 bedroom for $80 a night!!!!!!  I can't even believe it!  My husband and I might just have to sleep in separate bedrooms lol.


----------



## BigredNole

ban26ana said:


> Thank you for your help.  I just got a 3 bedroom for $80 a night!!!!!!  I can't even believe it!  My husband and I might just have to sleep in separate bedrooms lol.



Or, test the springs in the mattresses in each together!!!


----------



## michelepa

ban26ana said:


> Thank you for your help.  I just got a 3 bedroom for $80 a night!!!!!!  I can't even believe it!  My husband and I might just have to sleep in separate bedrooms lol.



What site did you end up using to get your great deal?

We usually stay in the Disney bubble (me and DD) but this is a different type of trip and I think WBC would be ideal for our family (teens and anti-Disney hubby). 

We are going to watch our son play baseball with his high school team at ESPN, take DD to Universal while DS is with his team and then as a family we will go to SW and Discovery Cove. 

We are looking for 2 bedroom from March 25-April 2.


----------



## Link2016

Is the pool open all year round?


----------



## BigredNole

Link2016 said:


> Is the pool open all year round?


Pretty much. Only time it would be shut is maintenance and storms.


----------



## carolynwi

I'm going to WBC for a long weekend starting this Friday. I'm not an owner- nor am I renting from anyone. I redeemed a voucher given to me at Wyndham Cypress Palms for agreeing to downgrade my unit on my last stay there and they gave me 5 nights at any Wyndham resort. I have 2 questions

I see people saying they skipped the parking pass desk. Am I to assume that parking passes are not enforced on property? If they are enforced I have no trouble refusing the sales pitch just was wondering.

I will be arriving very late into the night to check in. I have friends staying with me who may arrive earlier than me. Will they let them into the room without me?

TIA!


----------



## BigredNole

Your room key gets you through the gate. The parking desk is the start of the spiel. You get your room key at check-in and they offer you to stop at the parking desk.

If your friends' names are on the reservation, I would expect them to be able to check-in.


----------



## Mexico279

ban26ana said:


> Thank you for your help.  I just got a 3 bedroom for $80 a night!!!!!!  I can't even believe it!  My husband and I might just have to sleep in separate bedrooms lol.


Hi , that's a great rate , would you mind sharing with me where you booked , thank you xxx


----------



## Upatnoon

carolynwi said:


> I'm going to WBC for a long weekend starting this Friday. I'm not an owner- nor am I renting from anyone. I redeemed a voucher given to me at Wyndham Cypress Palms for agreeing to downgrade my unit on my last stay there and they gave me 5 nights at any Wyndham resort. I have 2 questions
> 
> I see people saying they skipped the parking pass desk. Am I to assume that parking passes are not enforced on property? If they are enforced I have no trouble refusing the sales pitch just was wondering.
> 
> I will be arriving very late into the night to check in. I have friends staying with me who may arrive earlier than me. Will they let them into the room without me?
> 
> TIA!


I have not noticed any checking of parking passes. You use your room key to open the security gate when needed. The main purpose of the desk is to get people to sign up for a timeshare tour. Of course they also answer questions about the resort and have balloons for the kids.

If you put their names on the reservation they would, but its just like a hotel. They are not going to let someone claiming to be your friend check in. Your friends could hang out in one of the resort restaurants, Disney springs, etc. until you arrive.


----------



## ban26ana

BigredNole said:


> Or, test the springs in the mattresses in each together!!!


LOL  This is the first thing my husband suggested!!!!


----------



## tjlamphere

We hope to be booking a 4 BR Presidential unit for the first week of November.....are there 3 bathrooms in those units?  And are they usually the upper floors of the tower they are in...I know when we stayed in Tower 1, it is only maybe 5 floors.  But other towers are what, 10 or more floors???


----------



## Link2016

Any idea what they offer you for sitting through the presentation?


----------



## BigredNole

Link2016 said:


> Any idea what they offer you for sitting through the presentation?


Hours of pain, relentless pestering, more spiel to buy, layers upon layers of management to sign off for you to leave to get the offer. Then, you get their offer and it is to Wyndham's lowest class rooms for free.


----------



## Link2016

Thanks, I was just wondering if it was like a Disney gift card or discount tickets or meals.


----------



## mckennarose

mckennarose said:


> We are off-siters who usually stay at the Marriott Sabal Palms with "get aways".  We were looking at the getaway prices for Sabal and it was over $100 more this year.  So, we started looking at other places through the time share but in the meantime, I received an email from sky auctions for Bonnet Creek with some good prices that got me interested.  Has anyone booked through skyauction before?  Are they good units?  Is there anything I need to know about how to book, room request, buildings, etc?  From the map online, I can see that it's even closer to Epcot than the Marriott we usually stay at.
> It's for a 2 bedroom suite in May.  TIA!


Well, we are not staying at WBC this year. We got an excellent deal for our favorite Sabal Palms for a 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom condo $96 per night!  It was cheaper than the WBC deal we were looking at but I will definitely keep watching this thread for the future.  I would like to stay here once to check it out.


----------



## David Brent

Since there has been so much information on check in and the "parking pass" desk, is there any special check out process?


----------



## Upatnoon

David Brent said:


> Since there has been so much information on check in and the "parking pass" desk, is there any special check out process?


You don't have to do anything, you just leave. 

If you checked out pool towels or something else from the activities desk, return them of course.


----------



## David Brent

Upatnoon said:


> You don't have to do anything, you just leave.
> 
> If you checked out pool towels or something else from the activities desk, return them of course.



thank you! i'm here now tower 5. check in was a breeze. just gave some basic info, asked for extra keys, and headed straight for my vehicle.


----------



## michelepa

We will not have a car for our stay.

 Is it a problem getting around the resort especially luggaging our luggage at checkin. 

We are planning on using uber to get to and from the various parks. Do they allow uber drivers on WBC property?


----------



## pepperandchips

michelepa said:


> Is it a problem getting around the resort especially luggaging our luggage at checkin.


The resort has bell services that would be happy to assist you getting bags to your room - you will likely need the assistance because your room will likely not be in the building where you check in, and could be a few buildings away.

Without bags to drag around, I think it's a pleasant walk around the full circuit of the lake so you can enjoy all of the pools and recreation easily without a car. I probably would not choose to eat in the on-site restaurants, but they are there should you need them, and you also have the amenities of the Wyndham Grand hotel within the same circle around the lake with the timeshare buildings. 



michelepa said:


> We are planning on using uber to get to and from the various parks. Do they allow uber drivers on WBC property?


Yes they do, I used Uber several times during my last trip to WBC and it was very convenient and worked like a charm.


----------



## Link2016

Does anyone know if the tv's have hdmi hook ups? I was thinking of bringing blue ray player for kids


----------



## ibob52

michelepa said:


> Is it a problem getting around the resort especially luggaging our luggage at checkin.



*I would hope for being assigned Building 6 prior to check in.*

*Building 6 has it's own check-in . . counter/desk. *

*If you were to reserve a 1 - 2 -3 Bedroom Presidential Suite*

* then that would practically be a for sure . .  Building 6 check in.*


----------



## michelepa

ibob52 said:


> *I would hope for being assigned Building 6 prior to check in.*
> 
> *Building 6 has it's own check-in . . counter/desk. *
> 
> *If you were to reserve a 1 - 2 -3 Bedroom Presidential Suite*
> 
> * then that would practically be a for sure . .  Building 6 check in.*



We have just a 3bd for march 26-april 2. Not a great time to go $$$$ 
but we are headed down to watch our son play baseball. It's just me and daughter checking in the first day otherwise i wouldn't be as concerned about getting around. It's our first time staying at WBC. We are excited!!


----------



## Upatnoon

Link2016 said:


> Does anyone know if the tv's have hdmi hook ups? I was thinking of bringing blue ray player for kids


Yes they have HDMI hookups. I think there is a DVD player on the TV in the living room, but not sure if it is a bluray. You can also rent DVDs.


----------



## tlovesdis

We will be there in 36 days!  I cannot wait.  What building would be the best to request for fireworks view?  We have a 1 bedroom reserved.  Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

tlovesdis said:


> We will be there in 36 days!  I cannot wait.  What building would be the best to request for fireworks view?  We have a 1 bedroom reserved.  Thanks!



Which park's fireworks would you like to see? There are lots of good fireworks views so if you just ask at check in the person on the desk may be able to assist you.  I previously had a Hollywood Studios fireworks view that was also overlooking the lake in building 4, which is my favorite.


----------



## TnTWalter

haven't been since 2012? can't believe it...any new information I need...it used to be building 4 or 5 were best ... we're going end of march so we'll see if we get lucky. still have barbecues? loved playing shuffleboard while grilling...


----------



## JEng711

Hi there! I've been following this thread like crazy since we booked our trip and a friend told me about WBC! I do have a question though - I saw someone state that the pools were heated year-round. We're coming from NY 2/4-2/11. The weather will obviously be practically balmy for us, haha. If it was just the hubs and I, I'd pack our suits knowing we probably wouldn't use them (we're not that naive to think that FL in winter is super hot), but "just in case" it's warm enough one day for a dip. 

However, we will be bringing our 2.5 year old with us. She uses the Puddle Jumpers brand flotation device and it's not exactly small, so my question then is... should I even bother with swim stuff, based on a "just in case"? I mean, we already have to bring enough extra stuff (her special pillow, some of her "guys" to sleep with, other contraptions that she will surely perish without ), and NOT adding the Puddle Jumpers seems like a gimme. Then there's that little voice in the back of my head saying "but what if?"

Knowing the pools are heated at WBC, what would you do?


----------



## runwad

Hey everyone. I haven't had time to read thru this whole thread but i need some recommendations. I just won a deluxe 2 bdrm auction for a room here. We are a family of 5 with 3 older teenagers. Where is the best bldg to stay in for my room request? Thanx for the help☺.


----------



## SunTravels

JEng711 said:


> Hi there! I've been following this thread like crazy since we booked our trip and a friend told me about WBC! I do have a question though - I saw someone state that the pools were heated year-round. We're coming from NY 2/4-2/11. The weather will obviously be practically balmy for us, haha. If it was just the hubs and I, I'd pack our suits knowing we probably wouldn't use them (we're not that naive to think that FL in winter is super hot), but "just in case" it's warm enough one day for a dip.
> 
> However, we will be bringing our 2.5 year old with us. She uses the Puddle Jumpers brand flotation device and it's not exactly small, so my question then is... should I even bother with swim stuff, based on a "just in case"? I mean, we already have to bring enough extra stuff (her special pillow, some of her "guys" to sleep with, other contraptions that she will surely perish without ), and NOT adding the Puddle Jumpers seems like a gimme. Then there's that little voice in the back of my head saying "but what if?"
> 
> Knowing the pools are heated at WBC, what would you do?



I would bring it. At that age the pool is pretty exciting and fun for a kid and I know my kids would have begged me at that age to go in the pool (even more than the parks). And having the puddle jumper will make the pool so much more fun for you and your husband.  When we lived in NJ and would come down in Jan-mar we always went swimming - even now that we live in Florida we still swim all year (even in unheated pools).

ETA: If you check a car seat just throw it in the carseat bag (we have those car seat bags for flying, and no one ever questioned the puddle jumper in with the carseat) or stick it under a stroller if you bring that.


----------



## Disneychick75

We're staying at Bonnet Creek next week! Is there a small grocery store onsite for milk, etc. or should we order from Garden Grocer or another delivery service? Thanks!


----------



## cammie810

Disneychick75 said:


> We're staying at Bonnet Creek next week! Is there a small grocery store onsite for milk, etc. or should we order from Garden Grocer or another delivery service? Thanks!


I would order from a delivery service.  They have a small store in the lobby but the choice is really limited.  We don't do a ton of cooking when we stay there but it is really nice to be able to have coffee and breakfast In your pajamas in the morning and have a couple of drinks and snacks in the afternoon.


----------



## BigredNole

Disneychick75 said:


> We're staying at Bonnet Creek next week! Is there a small grocery store onsite for milk, etc. or should we order from Garden Grocer or another delivery service? Thanks!



DO you have a car? If so, go to the Super Walmart. They have everything you could possibly need and things you never thought you needed. It is cheap, only takes about an hour to get to shop, and get back.


----------



## lindsmom

For those that have done Amazon Prime Now, did you get it delivered directly to your room, or do you meet them in the lobby or somewhere else?


----------



## BigredNole

I am going to get to love WBC more now. We are spending 2 weeks there this Summer!!!


----------



## pepperandchips

BigredNole said:


> I am going to get to love WBC more now. We are spending 2 weeks there this Summer!!!



Woo hoo! Let us know what room to come crash in with you  No but seriously that's awesome.


----------



## pigletto

We've just booked flights for an August trip and everyone is requesting Bonnet Creek again for this trip. I have a quote from Vacation Strategy for $1066 for 7 nights in a 2 bdrm  deluxe  for the last week of August. Anywhere else I should check or does that sound like a decent rate? It's around the same as we paid last time (May 2016).

We stayed onsite for years but nobody wants to go back to being squished into one room. Now that the kids are older we have a much better time when we all have space. I'll be looking forward to spending a lot of time at the pools given how hot August is. Are the pools terribly crowded in the summer? I imagine they probably are, but they were when we stayed onsite too so it's not a deal breaker.

I'll likely be putting our deposit down this week. Looking forward to planning along with all of you in this thread again .


----------



## BigredNole

pigletto said:


> Anywhere else I should check or does that sound like a decent rate?



The only way to get a better rate is to find a private owner that is PlatVIP. Then you have to see if they are willing to do the book/rebook and pass the savings on to you. It takes a little work find an owner that is trustworthy and you have to do you due diligence. You may be able to find a 2BR unit for about $800 or a little less. You could even wait a while with VS to see if they throw specials up on their site.


----------



## AA.Appeldoorn

Carla1183 said:


> This is our first time at WBC (and Disney!) We are super excited!
> 
> 1. I feel like the only downside is 30 vs 60 days on fast passes. You WBCers want to calm my fears?
> We're pretty flexible since the kids don't even know what there IS so if we miss something we won't have devastation  And the price and space well more than make up for it. All the "Disney resort or why bother" people told me 'but youll hardly be in the room!' but I couldnt get over thinking 5 days of park time + iffy sleep from all being cramped in 1 tiny room and not even a microwave to make oatmeal...yikes!
> 
> 2. Renting a car is probably our best bet right? Kids are 4 and 6. Once I was adding up airport transfers + ubers or the WBC shuttle, it seemed like renting a car + parking wouldn't be that much more, and I feel like itll be nice not to have to wait around on busses and deal with a double stroller. Most annoying part of rental car is prob that we'll need to fly carseats out.



Hi - we are planning our second trip to Disney 4/27 - 5/6 and 3rd stay at WBC. Our kids were 4 and 6 on our first trip to Disney and WBC was a perfect place to stay - the kids loved hanging out "at home" one day - doing crafts, lazy river, putt putt golf, kiddie pool etc. It was so nice that they each had their own beds (in a room together) and we had our own room. Having a car for the week was great. We picked up our souvenirs for half the price of the Disney stores at the Walmart that is close by. Being able to make our own meals, pack a lunch for the parks was invaluable. 

We loved it so much, we are basically repeating the trip now that they are 8 and 9!


----------



## ibob52

pigletto said:


> I have a quote from Vacation Strategy for $1066 for 7 nights in a 2 bdrm deluxe for the last week of August.



*I would put a Deposit on that quote (refundable if needed)*

*The rate is not guaranteed to be available later.*

*Vacation Strategy will do price match if you find a better price. *


----------



## TnTWalter

what are your favorite restaurants to eat nearby but offsite? Thanks.


----------



## pigletto

TnTWalter said:


> what are your favorite restaurants to eat nearby but offsite? Thanks.


We went to Bahama Breeze (others highly recommend it.. we weren't wowed but it was ok), Sweet Tomatoes (casual but we love it .. think extensive salad/soup/pasta bar with some other things), Miller's Ale House is always a must do, and we have done a few offsite places in Celebration and loved them all. There is a UNO's pizzeria close by and a Giordano's. We also go to Steak 'n' Shake on most trips. It's not the least bit healthy but a vacation treat. Most of the ones I mentioned above (not the one's in Celebration) will have coupons or online offers if you join their email list as well.


----------



## pigletto

ibob52 said:


> *I would put a Deposit on that quote (refundable if needed)*
> 
> *The rate is not guaranteed to be available later.*
> 
> *Vacation Strategy will do price match if you find a better price later. *


Thank you. Skyauction has a better price if I buy now ($200 cheaper) but that price is off of the check in day that we need by one day. We can't change our flights, so we would need a hotel for the first night, move to Bonnet Creek for a week, and then cut our onsite Universal stay short at the end of the trip. It doesn't seem worth all the hassle, and I feel more secure booking with Vacation Strategy.


----------



## TnTWalter

Does Miller's Ale House take reservations? Thanks.


----------



## BigredNole

I don't think they take reservations. They move people in and out quickly. I don't think there is any wait. Every  time I have been to one there has been no wait,


----------



## pigletto

TnTWalter said:


> Does Miller's Ale House take reservations? Thanks.


It couldn't hurt to call ahead. They are always pretty busy but have a lot of seating. The only time I've ever had a long wait was at the location by the airport.


----------



## tjlamphere

OK....I thought I was good for a 4 BR Presidential....but the sales guy fouled up and said he thought he had a 4BR left, but now only 3 BR units are available....VERY frustrated.  So what other options are out there for rental companies or individuals?  Need to pull the trigger on this real soon, as I am under 10 months out....thanks for any suggestions/recommendations !!!!!


----------



## BigredNole

tjlamphere said:


> OK....I thought I was good for a 4 BR Presidential....but the sales guy fouled up and said he thought he had a 4BR left, but now only 3 BR units are available....VERY frustrated.  So what other options are out there for rental companies or individuals?  Need to pull the trigger on this real soon, as I am under 10 months out....thanks for any suggestions/recommendations !!!!!



Inventory changes constantly. It is a dynamic system. How big of a unit do you need? If you require 4 bedrooms and none are available, get 2 2BR units. I do not need Presidential accommodations. They look a little nicer, but are functionally no better than a Deluxe.


----------



## tjlamphere

BigredNole said:


> Inventory changes constantly. It is a dynamic system. How big of a unit do you need? If you require 4 bedrooms and none are available, get 2 2BR units. I do not need Presidential accommodations. They look a little nicer, but are functionally no better than a Deluxe.


We will have 7 adults and 2 children, so we need 4 BR...but 2 2BR would work....but from a price standpoint, would probably have to pay $ 500 more for the week....hopefully something will come available in the next few weeks.


----------



## mom2t

We rented a bedroom room deluxe through Vacation Strategies for 3 nights in late April.  Are there any extra fees when we check in?  We will have our car.  Are there parking fees?


----------



## chicagoshannon

There should be no extra fees.


----------



## BigredNole

mom2t said:


> We rented a bedroom room deluxe through Vacation Strategies for 3 nights in late April.  Are there any extra fees when we check in?  We will have our car.  Are there parking fees?


The only "fee" is a $100 credit card hold when you check-in. They use that for onsite room charges, etc. If you don't spend that much, you get the difference back. If you do some of the onsite activities for kids, there may be an additional charge depending on what it is.


----------



## tlovesdis

pepperandchips said:


> Which park's fireworks would you like to see? There are lots of good fireworks views so if you just ask at check in the person on the desk may be able to assist you.  I previously had a Hollywood Studios fireworks view that was also overlooking the lake in building 4, which is my favorite.



It doesn't matter to use which ones, we just thought that would be a cool view!  LOL


----------



## BigredNole

I was reading reviews on TripAdviser. I feel sorry for all of those people that go to WBC and do not do any intelligent research. Almost all of the complaints are the timeshare sales spiel. They all go to the parking desk, get roped in, and then get phone calls like crazy. Then, they complain they had to listen to it or were bugged by it. I have never been bugged.

Tips to avoid timeshare sales spiel:
Don't go to the parking desk. It is not required.
Disconnect room phone.
Only ONE spouse go to check-in. Wyndham's policy is no sales spiel with only one spouse. Tell them you are on the trip without your spouse and all sales talk is done.


----------



## pepperandchips

tlovesdis said:


> It doesn't matter to use which ones, we just thought that would be a cool view!  LOL



Well that is a better request as it should be easier to accommodate! Just ask at check in, the worst they can do is say no. I love relaxing on the balconies at WBC and have done so even when I had a view of the backside of pool cabanas or of a bush (we don't mind the first floor units and have gotten assigned them a couple of times when we had very late check ins). If you aren't checking in super late at night just mention you are willing to wait for a fireworks view and see if they can do anything for you. Hope you have a lovely stay!


----------



## higdonk

Ok can someone give me advice on booking WBC? I am looking for July 31-August 8. I have contacted a couple of people via VRBO but both times people said they had to check on rates and get back to me and I haven't heard back. I have booked through VRBO for other vacations so I am comfortable using their site. I want a 2 bedroom deluxe. That's it. I looked at vacation rentals.com but I don't get the whole book it now and then they drop the price if you book within 60 days? Seems like kind of last minute to me. Help what can I use that I can trust?


----------



## MinnieMouse105

BigredNole said:


> What you are looking for is a Wyndham Platinum VIP member. There may be some here that will respond. Otherwise, you need to go to other sites. I sent you a few in PM. Platinum VIP owners get to reserve for 50% of the points with free upgrades inside the 60-day window. Since you are at that point, for a 1BR you should not be spending more than $600 for 7-nights. February is High and Prime season so you will be paying towards the higher end of the spectrum.
> 
> I would look at the TUG site, pay the minor fee to be able to place ads on the Marketplace, and see what comes up. You will get plenty of responses.



Hi BigredNole. I'm having trouble finding a decent price for WBC, as well. I was hoping you'd be willing to PM me some other site I could try. THANK YOU!


----------



## BigredNole

Here is what I have done to find good owners at Wyndham. It all started back in Summer 2014. We were going to Williamsburg VA but the hotels were insane. I started searching for better deals. Went on eBay and found a Wyndham resort that wasn't for our dates. I contacted the owner through eBay. She called me after I gave her my number. We wound up getting a 1BR condo there for $400 for 7-nights. Compared to WBC, the place we stayed is no comparison. It was more run down, but very nice for the area. When I got back, I called her to thank her. She gave me pointers on where to look and the type of people to deal with. 


eBay is a good place to start or to at least make contact with a Wyndham owner
VRBO is excellent and can sometimes find a good owner to work with. I found Vacation Strategy this way and they have always been good but on the higher side
Timeshare Users Group is great for information. They have a place for 45-day or less reservations that cannot be more than $100 a night. They also have a Marketplace to search for rentals and post for rentals. I paid for this access. I think it is $18 a year. Seeing as it saved me over $1,000 just on this Summer trip, the $18 is nothing.
I found another owner through someone I had rented from before. 
Once you find a person that is good to work through, it becomes very easy. We needed to stay at DVC and asked the Wyndham owner if there was a chance for RCI. He did not rent RCI because it could suspend his account. He knew someone that was a DVC owner, contacted them, brokered a trade, and got us a 1BR SSR room for 7-nights for $1,250. The DVC owner wanted to go to a Wyndham somewhere, didn't want to deal with RCI, so they basically each made reservations to close out the 3-way deal. The SSR room was 262 points for $1,250 ($4.77 per point). This is less than the maintenance fees they paid for the room.

Basically, my experience shows that unless you are a Top Tier timeshare owner, it is pointless owning one. The cost simply is not there. I have talked with one of the Platinum VIP members about buying my own, transferring my points to him when we want to vacation, and getting the PlatVIP benefit. He is thinking about it and it would basically double our points for almost no investment.


----------



## TnTWalter

sniper bids got a 2bedroom i had bid on [went for $961 darn it]...luckily there was another 2 bedroom by same seller...paid $100 more but i'm done. $1075 7 nights spring break...vacationupgrades has it listed for $1750 right now. I was afraid to wait til 60 day window to get it for $910. Sigh...when we went 2011 we only stayed 6 nights but it was $600!! so that hurt a bit. lol...


----------



## BigredNole

If you are going for the 1st week in April, then that is not too bad. The last 3 weeks of April appear to be Value season. There are several on Redweek for $900 or less during the Value portion of April. That Value season is nice because there is usually inventory. PlatVIP owners can get great deals and free upgrades. If I can get a reservation inside 60-days at WBC, a 2BR is $400 during Value season + whatever upgrade is available. If I only need a 2BR, he can book a 1BR + upgrade to a 2BR for $280. He scans inventory for the best upgrade, especially if there is a cheap way to upgrade to Presidential.

This is why it is good to find a good owner. They charge about $7 per 1,000 points and pass on the lower point total for booking at 60-days or sooner.


----------



## Dis5150

We are going back the last weekend in October thru the first weekend in November. Just got confirmation that we were able to book a 4 bdrm presidential for $1602, which I think is awesome, thru Vacation Strategy. They have a great cancellation policy. Last year we rented thru Farrell's and while the people were great, the price was high and you had to pay a lot to cancel or change anything. So excited for this trip! The (adult) kids will each have their own bedroom and bathroom. Last year we crammed everyone into a 2 bdrm deluxe because we waited too long to reserve a unit.


----------



## tjlamphere

BigredNole said:


> Inventory changes constantly. It is a dynamic system. How big of a unit do you need? If you require 4 bedrooms and none are available, get 2 2BR units. I do not need Presidential accommodations. They look a little nicer, but are functionally no better than a Deluxe.


We ended up booking 2 - 2 BR units....will give us 2 washers/dryers, 2 refrigerators, 2 balconies, and 2 views if we are across the hall from one another....the key will be to get two rooms that are adjacent to one another...we are checking in at the same time for both rooms, and will be willing to wait 4 or 5 hours for 2 adjacent rooms to be ready for occupancy...and we are checking in on a Saturday morning, so lots of people leaving then.  And hard to believe, but 2 - 2 BR rooms is over $ 200 less than the 4 BR Presidential unit....go figure.  I think it will work out fine for our family...we are checking in on 11/4/17.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

tjlamphere said:


> We ended up booking 2 - 2 BR units....will give us 2 washers/dryers, 2 refrigerators, 2 balconies, and 2 views if we are across the hall from one another....the key will be to get two rooms that are adjacent to one another...we are checking in at the same time for both rooms, and will be willing to wait 4 or 5 hours for 2 adjacent rooms to be ready for occupancy...and we are checking in on a Saturday morning, so lots of people leaving then.  And hard to believe, but 2 - 2 BR rooms is over $ 200 less than the 4 BR Presidential unit....go figure.  I think it will work out fine for our family...we are checking in on 11/4/17.



That sounds great, especially two washers/dryers and two refrigerators.  I think you should be fine getting two units adjacent to each other as long as you're willing to wait a bit if necessary.  Have a great trip!


----------



## tlovesdis

pepperandchips said:


> Well that is a better request as it should be easier to accommodate! Just ask at check in, the worst they can do is say no. I love relaxing on the balconies at WBC and have done so even when I had a view of the backside of pool cabanas or of a bush (we don't mind the first floor units and have gotten assigned them a couple of times when we had very late check ins). If you aren't checking in super late at night just mention you are willing to wait for a fireworks view and see if they can do anything for you. Hope you have a lovely stay!



Thank you so much!  We are getting there about 9am so I am hoping I can request it!


----------



## BigredNole

higdonk said:


> Ok can someone give me advice on booking WBC? I am looking for July 31-August 8. I have contacted a couple of people via VRBO but both times people said they had to check on rates and get back to me and I haven't heard back. I have booked through VRBO for other vacations so I am comfortable using their site. I want a 2 bedroom deluxe. That's it. I looked at vacation rentals.com but I don't get the whole book it now and then they drop the price if you book within 60 days? Seems like kind of last minute to me. Help what can I use that I can trust?



What exactly are you looking for? I went to VRBO, put your information in, sorted by price. The first one was $1,141 for 8-nights. I am not sure what the issue is. That's not a bad deal at all.


----------



## tjlamphere

tlovesdis said:


> Thank you so much!  We are getting there about 9am so I am hoping I can request it!


I was planning on arriving about 11 AM, to get a better chance of getting my request for two rooms adjacent to one another.....I thought 9 AM might be early to approach the Reservation Desk....thoughts on what time I should arrive on a Saturday morning to maximize my chances of getting my request fulfilled....and I am willing to wait till 3 PM for two rooms next to one another.


----------



## BigredNole

The earlier you arrive the better. The rooms may not be ready, but you can check-in, give them your requests, have them lockout the rooms to you, and be done. As the day progresses and more people check-in the available rooms get locked out. By having 2 separate rooms, you could be in two completely different buildings. It is not likely. They do not take requests ahead of time. They know what inventory is available/becoming available that day. As they get assigned out, the available inventory reduces.


----------



## Carla1183

higdonk said:


> Ok can someone give me advice on booking WBC? I am looking for July 31-August 8. I have contacted a couple of people via VRBO but both times people said they had to check on rates and get back to me and I haven't heard back. I have booked through VRBO for other vacations so I am comfortable using their site. I want a 2 bedroom deluxe. That's it. I looked at vacation rentals.com but I don't get the whole book it now and then they drop the price if you book within 60 days? Seems like kind of last minute to me. Help what can I use that I can trust?



We used Ken/Denise Price at Vacation Upgrades. Could not have been an easier process booking. They were quick to answer and super helpful, rates are right on their website so you know exactly what you are getting.


----------



## KristinU

Carla1183 said:


> We used Ken/Denise Price at Vacation Upgrades. Could not have been an easier process booking. They were quick to answer and super helpful, rates are right on their website so you know exactly what you are getting.



Another thumbs up for Ken and Denise at Vacation Upgrades.  We've used them three times so far and I don't hesitate to recommend them.  I've also never heard anything bad about Vacation Strategy.  We've requested quotes from VS a couple of times and have our next trip booked through them and they've always been very quick with responses (as are Ken and Denise)  The VS rate was a little lower for our next trip, and while I believe I could have requested a match from VU I kind of wanted to try VS for a comparison.

Can you get a cheaper rate elsewhere?  Possibly, but the reputation of solid companies helps my comfort level...plus it is still a major heck of a deal compared to on site rates for a similar accommodation.


----------



## pepperandchips

higdonk said:


> Ok can someone give me advice on booking WBC? I am looking for July 31-August 8. I have contacted a couple of people via VRBO but both times people said they had to check on rates and get back to me and I haven't heard back. I have booked through VRBO for other vacations so I am comfortable using their site. I want a 2 bedroom deluxe. That's it. I looked at vacation rentals.com but I don't get the whole book it now and then they drop the price if you book within 60 days? Seems like kind of last minute to me. Help what can I use that I can trust?



Just in case VS/VU don't have the price you are looking for, I have gotten good rates and great service from Farrell's Vacation Rentals as well as Shelby Resorts.


----------



## MinnieMouse105

BigredNole said:


> Here is what I have done to find good owners at Wyndham....



Thank you for all the information BigredNole!!!


----------



## higdonk

Thanks everyone for the replies. I did get a quote back within like 15 minutes or so after I requested one from Vacation Strategies. They had a 2 bedroom for 7/31-8/8 of this year at just under $1600. From reading all the replies, it looks like if I spent time and located a Wyndham VIP member I could probably beat that price, but we don't do WDW often (last went in 2010) and so I am not used to working the system and I have enough other things to worry about besides being nervous about an unknown user flaking on my reservation. So I will probably go with someplace like Vacation Strategies or Vacation Upgrades. The problem with Upgrades is that they are quoting only SAt-Sat or Sun-Sun. For a variety of reasons, we are traveling Monday till the following Tuesday. So I don't think they would work. 

All that said, does $1600 seem reasonable for Vacation Strategies or a similar type of place for 8 nights two of which are weekend in the summer? 

Thanks for all the help. Once I lock in my reservation, I am sure I will be back to the thread to ask more WBC questions. 

Kate


----------



## Carla1183

higdonk said:


> The problem with Upgrades is that they are quoting only SAt-Sat or Sun-Sun. For a variety of reasons, we are traveling Monday till the following Tuesday. So I don't think they would work.
> 
> Kate



We are doing a tues-mon with them, and they just gave us 2 contracts that aren't for a full week, and said that Bonnet Creek wouldn't make us move rooms. So even though it looks like 2 reservations it wont feel that way. We are going in value time, so maybe its not available during peak times? But worth asking!


----------



## prestoncaldwell

BigredNole said:


> I was reading reviews on TripAdviser. I feel sorry for all of those people that go to WBC and do not do any intelligent research. Almost all of the complaints are the timeshare sales spiel. They all go to the parking desk, get roped in, and then get phone calls like crazy. Then, they complain they had to listen to it or were bugged by it. I have never been bugged.
> 
> Tips to avoid timeshare sales spiel:
> Don't go to the parking desk. It is not required.
> Disconnect room phone.
> Only ONE spouse go to check-in. Wyndham's policy is no sales spiel with only one spouse. Tell them you are on the trip without your spouse and all sales talk is done.



Also, tell them you work for a timeshare company like Marriott or Hilton.  They don't like timeshare employees poisining their well in the presentation area.


----------



## prestoncaldwell

BigredNole said:


> Here is what I have done to find good owners at Wyndham. It all started back in Summer 2014. We were going to Williamsburg VA but the hotels were insane. I started searching for better deals. Went on eBay and found a Wyndham resort that wasn't for our dates. I contacted the owner through eBay. She called me after I gave her my number. We wound up getting a 1BR condo there for $400 for 7-nights. Compared to WBC, the place we stayed is no comparison. It was more run down, but very nice for the area. When I got back, I called her to thank her. She gave me pointers on where to look and the type of people to deal with.
> 
> 
> eBay is a good place to start or to at least make contact with a Wyndham owner
> VRBO is excellent and can sometimes find a good owner to work with. I found Vacation Strategy this way and they have always been good but on the higher side
> Timeshare Users Group is great for information. They have a place for 45-day or less reservations that cannot be more than $100 a night. They also have a Marketplace to search for rentals and post for rentals. I paid for this access. I think it is $18 a year. Seeing as it saved me over $1,000 just on this Summer trip, the $18 is nothing.
> I found another owner through someone I had rented from before.
> Once you find a person that is good to work through, it becomes very easy. We needed to stay at DVC and asked the Wyndham owner if there was a chance for RCI. He did not rent RCI because it could suspend his account. He knew someone that was a DVC owner, contacted them, brokered a trade, and got us a 1BR SSR room for 7-nights for $1,250. The DVC owner wanted to go to a Wyndham somewhere, didn't want to deal with RCI, so they basically each made reservations to close out the 3-way deal. The SSR room was 262 points for $1,250 ($4.77 per point). This is less than the maintenance fees they paid for the room.
> 
> Basically, my experience shows that unless you are a Top Tier timeshare owner, it is pointless owning one. The cost simply is not there. I have talked with one of the Platinum VIP members about buying my own, transferring my points to him when we want to vacation, and getting the PlatVIP benefit. He is thinking about it and it would basically double our points for almost no investment.



Wyndham stopped allowing transfer of points several years ago.  While your VIP member CAN get his VIP benefits applied to resale points, he has to own them.

I agree in general with your comment about it being pointless to own timeshare if you aren't getting VIP benefits...but for me, I like the idea that I'm putting away $100 a month for maintenance fees, I don't even feel it, and I can then book where I want to stay without a cash outlay all at once.  I am in a place financially where I don't always have $2K disposable in my account.  Yes, I would if I saved it instead of spending it, but that's not how my wife rolls. 

I have also found that resort employees take extra care of me during my stays, even as a resale owner.

As an aside, it took some work to get my wife interested in going to a timshare resort.  After the second timeshare stay, she scrunches her nose when I mention the possibility of staying in a motel or midrange hotel.  There is just something about space, and a full kitchen, to fall back into when vacationing.
On the balance, you give excellent advice.


----------



## BigredNole

I didn't realize they closed that loophole. Still, going through a PlatVIP is still cheaper (for me) than owning. Right now, I have 2 1-week 1BR Dlx rentals for just over $1,100. Both have potential for upgrades. For 14 days at Disney, that is a great price. I cannot even get that price by owning.


----------



## prestoncaldwell

BigredNole said:


> I didn't realize they closed that loophole. Still, going through a PlatVIP is still cheaper (for me) than owning. Right now, I have 2 1-week 1BR Dlx rentals for just over $1,100. Both have potential for upgrades. For 14 days at Disney, that is a great price. I cannot even get that price by owning.



Nope, like you said, unless you spent the ~$200K to own platinum.  There is an increasing chance that reservations get lost when cancel-rebook is attempted.  It appears that the system now enforces a lag time of several minutes before the interval reappears as available, and anyone can grab it at the time it reappears.  Not trying to scare, it should just be taken into account that a VIP could actually lose that ressie trying to get the discount.  

There are also rumours that Wyndham will be making some system and rule changes later this year that will severely hamper the efficacy of cancel/rebook.


----------



## BigredNole

Yes, I know the risk. They won't cancel rebook unless there is inventory. Most of the time there is inventory so not concerned there.


----------



## prestoncaldwell

BigredNole said:


> Yes, I know the risk. They won't cancel rebook unless there is inventory. Most of the time there is inventory so not concerned there.



Thumbs up.  Was more posting that caveat for the edification of readers who aren't experienced with the process.


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

I am looking at an exchange with RCI.  They list two different 1 bedroom options.    One is sleeps 4 with privacy of 2 (4/2) and the other is sleeps 4 with privacy of 4 (4/4).   The RCI site doesn't show a floor plan.  Does anyone know the difference?    Appreciate the help/information.


----------



## KristinU

FYI, fellow WBC lovers - this news might affect the view of the DHS fireworks for some towers: 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-files-expansion-plans-for-caribbean-beach.3572669/

Time will tell, of course, but it sounds like there might be a taller component to the expansion.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MomsGoneGoofy said:


> I am looking at an exchange with RCI.  They list two different 1 bedroom options.    One is sleeps 4 with privacy of 2 (4/2) and the other is sleeps 4 with privacy of 4 (4/4).   The RCI site doesn't show a floor plan.  Does anyone know the difference?    Appreciate the help/information.


I just looked on the Wyndham website and the Deluxe room either has 4/2 or 4/4 and it says beds vary.  Although the only floor plan for deluxe shows a king bed in the bedroom and a pull out sofa in the living room.  The Presidential 1br says it has a king bed in the bedroom and a pull out sofa in the living room but says that it is 4/4.  I would assume either way there will be a pull out sofa involved.


----------



## msb578

Something I noticed recently...

WBC gets a fair amount of negative reviews because of bugs (cockroaches specifically). Two things are true: Florida has bugs everywhere; and online reviews can be unreliable. But still, it seems to be more of a problem in reviews compared to nearby properties.

Does anyone feel this "reputation" is legitimate at all?


----------



## pepperandchips

MomsGoneGoofy said:


> I am looking at an exchange with RCI.  They list two different 1 bedroom options.    One is sleeps 4 with privacy of 2 (4/2) and the other is sleeps 4 with privacy of 4 (4/4).   The RCI site doesn't show a floor plan.  Does anyone know the difference?    Appreciate the help/information.





chicagoshannon said:


> I just looked on the Wyndham website and the Deluxe room either has 4/2 or 4/4 and it says beds vary.  Although the only floor plan for deluxe shows a king bed in the bedroom and a pull out sofa in the living room.  The Presidential 1br says it has a king bed in the bedroom and a pull out sofa in the living room but says that it is 4/4.  I would assume either way there will be a pull out sofa involved.



I remember reading about this here in the past, but I believe the difference is whether there is a separate entry to the bathroom from the hall/living space or whether you must go through the master (only) bedroom to access the bath. Try this link: https://www.clubwyndham.com/cw/resorts/wyndham-bonnet-creek-resort.page then click on "suites" and it will show you sample floor plans. I haven't stayed in a presidential unit, but the 1 bedroom deluxe unit I stayed in last spring was identical to the floor plan pictured. The 4/4 you are looking at may be the presidential unit (or at least set up like one) which would be my preference if traveling with more than 2 people.


----------



## floozy

First post! yippee! we arrive next week. Anyone been recently that has the recent shuttle bus schedule??


----------



## floozy

Also any recommendations were to rent a stroller and crib from? Does the resort have any cribs available?


----------



## chicagoshannon

We usually rented a stroller from Magic Strollers or Orlando stroller rental.   I think we even used Kingdom strollers once.  Never had a problem with any of the places.

Have a good time.  We will be in Orland next week also but chose to rent a house this time.


----------



## floozy

Spanky said:


> Or just pay for valet parking at Contemporary Hotel and walk to Magic Kingdom



Has anyone tried this lately and does it work? Thanks


----------



## BigredNole

Valet parking is $25.


----------



## floozy

Thanks bigrednole

Chicagoshannon thanks. I booked a double stroller from kingdom stroller.


----------



## Upatnoon

floozy said:


> Also any recommendations were to rent a stroller and crib from? Does the resort have any cribs available?



The resort has free pack 'n' play style cribs. Just request at check-in and it will be delivered to your room. It's the same type of crib found at all the Disney resorts.


----------



## kfsprt444

I have flights already booked for March 22-29 and am booked to stay at LBV Village Resort and Spa for a great deal.  However in reading this thread it appears that great deals can be had at WBC by contacting private renters.  I have done this with a few via eBay, as we will be there Wed - Wed.  is it worthwhile to investigate Vacation Strategy, Ken Price, etc. if I need this specific Wed-Wed check in, or do they only offer more standard week type options?


----------



## BigredNole

Can never hurt to ask. You are in Prime season so availability may be limited. First listing on VRBO is $1,000 for a 2BR for those dates.


----------



## kfsprt444

BigredNole said:


> Can never hurt to ask. You are in Prime season so availability may be limited. First listing on VRBO is $1,000 for a 2BR for those dates.


Thank you.  I did look into VRBO already as I have had much success in the past with that site, however those calendars aren't actually up to date.  Looks like those spots are open, but in contacting the owner, they unfortunately are not.


----------



## pigletto

Booked!!!

I just paid our deposit for our late August trip. I didn't want to wait any longer in case it filled up. We are really looking forward to staying here again. We have stayed onsite at least 10 times, and stayed at Sheraton Vistana in a 2bdrm in 2014, and WBC in a 2 bedroom last May. I let everyone vote for where they would like to be for this trip (including  Beach Club and AKL) and Dh, dd19 and ds12 all voted for Bonnet Creek. With the savings, we are going to stay onsite at Universal for 3 nights after our week at Bonnet Creek. We all loved WBC that much and we loved having so much more space compared to one hotel room.

It now feels official and I'm so excited!!


----------



## pepperandchips

msb578 said:


> Something I noticed recently...
> 
> WBC gets a fair amount of negative reviews because of bugs (cockroaches specifically). Two things are true: Florida has bugs everywhere; and online reviews can be unreliable. But still, it seems to be more of a problem in reviews compared to nearby properties.
> 
> Does anyone feel this "reputation" is legitimate at all?



We've stayed a handful of times at WBC and I've never seen a roach there.


----------



## msb578

pepperandchips said:


> We've stayed a handful of times at WBC and I've never seen a roach there.


I appreciate your reply- thank you.

I am really looking forward to staying there in April! I just started to get a little unnerved by a high number of reviews on general travel sites that mentioned it as a problem. It's almost as if other resorts were making a targeted effort to bring WBC down a few pegs with fake reviews?

Everything on the Dis is so positive. I'm definitely more confident about reviews on here vs elsewhere.


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

Hi -- newbie here.  I have read a ton and believe I had a good feel for everything.  One thing I didn't see was information about cancellations - assuming I am going through a reputable site mentioned earlier on these threads - private owner types  - what is typical policy?

Secondly, we love our A/C.  I read something about having to over ride the system to make it work? We are going in late May.

Thanks!


----------



## pigletto

msb578 said:


> I appreciate your reply- thank you.
> 
> I am really looking forward to staying there in April! I just started to get a little unnerved by a high number of reviews on general travel sites that mentioned it as a problem. It's almost as if other resorts were making a targeted effort to bring WBC down a few pegs with fake reviews?
> 
> Everything on the Dis is so positive. I'm definitely more confident about reviews on here vs elsewhere.


We've only stayed once, but it was for ten days last May, and we didn't see a single bug in the unit .


----------



## chicagoshannon

We've never really seen any bugs either.  Well we've seen a few spiders and a tiny frog even made it up to our 7th floor balcony last September but no cockroaches.


----------



## MamaBelleRN

I have really enjoyed reading through this thread! I can't wait to make our second WDW trip official once I book a suite at WBC  Out of curiosity (and I have already started to gather some quotes of my own for a November 2017 trip from TS, TU, VRBO, etc) what is the best price you personally have been able to secure for an early June trip in a three bedroom deluxe or four bedroom presidential? I wanted to go during value season of this year, but it may not be possible. As we're making a budget, I wanted to see how close people came to the prices listed on VU.

ETA: It would be a June 2018 trip, so I know it's too early to begin getting quotes for these dates


----------



## Upatnoon

MamaBelleRN said:


> I have really enjoyed reading through this thread! I can't wait to make our second WDW trip official once I book a suite at WBC  Out of curiosity (and I have already started to gather some quotes of my own for a November 2017 trip from TS, TU, VRBO, etc) what is the best price you personally have been able to secure for an early June trip in a three bedroom deluxe or four bedroom presidential? I wanted to go during value season of this year, but it may not be possible. As we're making a budget, I wanted to see how close people came to the prices listed on VU.
> 
> ETA: It would be a June 2018 trip, so I know it's too early to begin getting quotes for these dates



There is no one best place -- you have to shop around. The easiest place to start is on ebay, where you can see the completed listings and get a feel for what the going rate is for the various times of the year, such as June.

It's also important to find someone you are comfortable with. Also, some sellers have cancellation policies, others don't.

And remember, unlike a resort that sets prices, no one is setting prices for these reservations, it's all supply and demand and what the people renting are willing to sell for.


----------



## BigredNole

MamaBelleRN said:


> I have really enjoyed reading through this thread! I can't wait to make our second WDW trip official once I book a suite at WBC  Out of curiosity (and I have already started to gather some quotes of my own for a November 2017 trip from TS, TU, VRBO, etc) what is the best price you personally have been able to secure for an early June trip in a three bedroom deluxe or four bedroom presidential? I wanted to go during value season of this year, but it may not be possible. As we're making a budget, I wanted to see how close people came to the prices listed on VU.
> 
> ETA: It would be a June 2018 trip, so I know it's too early to begin getting quotes for these dates



The first week of June is High Season and the rest are Prime Season. That will affect the price. A 3BR Dlx will be around $2,100 and a 4BR Pres will be around $2,900 during Prime season. That's based off $7/1000 pts. That is just based off what I see rates as when I rent from people. That should just be used as a guide though.


----------



## KristinU

msb578 said:


> Something I noticed recently...
> 
> WBC gets a fair amount of negative reviews because of bugs (cockroaches specifically). Two things are true: Florida has bugs everywhere; and online reviews can be unreliable. But still, it seems to be more of a problem in reviews compared to nearby properties.
> 
> Does anyone feel this "reputation" is legitimate at all?



We haven't seen bugs in our three visits so far.  I got some sort of bite on my leg on one of our trips, so I did a major inspection of the bedding but no evidence of anything so I still don't know what it was or where it happened (but it was bad enough that I used the Doctor on Demand app and got a prescription for the itching!)  Probably just something random in the wild.


----------



## candygirl75

pigletto said:


> Booked!!!
> 
> I just paid our deposit for our late August trip. I didn't want to wait any longer in case it filled up. We are really looking forward to staying here again.



May I ask how much you're paying and who you booked through?  I'm looking at the same time frame - Aug 19 to Sep 2? Are you going for 1 or 2 weeks (or somewhere in the middle)?  TIA!


----------



## pigletto

candygirl75 said:


> May I ask how much you're paying and who you booked through?  I'm looking at the same time frame - Aug 19 to Sep 2? Are you going for 1 or 2 weeks (or somewhere in the middle)?  TIA!


Sure no problem .
I am booked August 25th to Sept 1st, 7 nights that are a Friday to Friday. We are in a 2bdrm deluxe and we booked with Vacation Strategy. We are paying $1083 and that includes a 5% discount (which I think is for being repeat customers.) We've used them before with no issues. We submitted a quote request and had an answer that day.


----------



## PrincessV

msb578 said:


> Something I noticed recently...
> 
> WBC gets a fair amount of negative reviews because of bugs (cockroaches specifically). Two things are true: Florida has bugs everywhere; and online reviews can be unreliable. But still, it seems to be more of a problem in reviews compared to nearby properties.
> 
> Does anyone feel this "reputation" is legitimate at all?


I've had many stays at WBC - the only bug I've ever seen inside was an ant I brought in on my shoe. And I'm a Floridian - I'm used to seeing errant palmetto bugs pretty regularly!


----------



## runwad

MamaBelleRN said:


> I have really enjoyed reading through this thread! I can't wait to make our second WDW trip official once I book a suite at WBC  Out of curiosity (and I have already started to gather some quotes of my own for a November 2017 trip from TS, TU, VRBO, etc) what is the best price you personally have been able to secure for an early June trip in a three bedroom deluxe or four bedroom presidential? I wanted to go during value season of this year, but it may not be possible. As we're making a budget, I wanted to see how close people came to the prices listed on VU.
> 
> ETA: It would be a June 2018 trip, so I know it's too early to begin getting quotes for these dates



We're staying this year May 27 - June 3 in a 2 bdrm that I got off SkyAuction for $800. I also add cancel for any reason insurance up to 3 days before our trip for another $64 bucks


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Hi all, 
we are looking at options for thanksgiving week and looking at bonnet creek as a potential option. I have read a fair amount on the treads here but I have quite frankly gotten info overload. I had a few questions I hopes someone with experience would be willing to answer.
1. how does the space in a one bedroom compare to a DVC studio? We have stayed at AKL a couple of times, but it looks like we could do this for about half the price. 
2. Are there any hidden fees not included in the rental I need to be aware of?
3. How does this property compare to Windsor Hills, another option we are looking at?
4. We will be 2 adults and a teen. What kind of resort amenities are there to appeal to us if its too cold to swim?
5. What kind of onsite dining is offered?
thanks!


----------



## BigredNole

1. Compared to a AKL DVC studio, about 3x the size plus full kitchen.
2. No hidden fees, just a $100 cc hold for incidentals. If you don't use it, it goes back to your cc
3. Not sure about Windsor Hills, but this is an all out resort comparable to any Disney Deluxe (better in my opinion).
4. If it is too cold to swim, there are bars, restaurants, mini golf, shuffleboard. You can always hop over to a Disney resort as well. BW is only 2 miles
5. There are pool bars, quick service restaurant, and I believe a few full service restaurants. Disney Springs is 5 minutes away as well. Plus, all offsite dining is 5-10 minutes away.


----------



## KristinU

eeyoreandtink said:


> Hi all,
> we are looking at options for thanksgiving week and looking at bonnet creek as a potential option. I have read a fair amount on the treads here but I have quite frankly gotten info overload. I had a few questions I hopes someone with experience would be willing to answer.
> 1. how does the space in a one bedroom compare to a DVC studio? We have stayed at AKL a couple of times, but it looks like we could do this for about half the price.
> 2. Are there any hidden fees not included in the rental I need to be aware of?
> 3. How does this property compare to Windsor Hills, another option we are looking at?
> 4. We will be 2 adults and a teen. What kind of resort amenities are there to appeal to us if its too cold to swim?
> 5. What kind of onsite dining is offered?
> thanks!



Personally, since the price is so decent I'd shoot for a 2 bedroom at WBC, that way your teen will have their own room and bathroom as well.

In addition to the shuffleboard and mini golf that BRN mentioned, there's ping pong and pool free of charge, as well as programs to watch and take part in like a reptile guy or game show types of things at the amphitheater.  There's also an arcade.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

KristinU said:


> Personally, since the price is so decent I'd shoot for a 2 bedroom at WBC, that way your teen will have their own room and bathroom as well.
> 
> In addition to the shuffleboard and mini golf that BRN mentioned, there's ping pong and pool free of charge, as well as programs to watch and take part in like a reptile guy or game show types of things at the amphitheater.  There's also an arcade.


We cannot get a 2 bedroom with anyone who has replied thus far. Sold out.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Anyone here have experience renting from Ron and Sue? Their price is a little better than Ken and Denise.


----------



## BigredNole

what company is Ron and Sue from?


----------



## pepperandchips

eeyoreandtink said:


> 1. how does the space in a one bedroom compare to a DVC studio? We have stayed at AKL a couple of times, but it looks like we could do this for about half the price.


1 Bedroom Deluxe at WBC is 812 sq ft, and the standard studio at AKL is 365 sq feet so well over twice the size. Also the bathroom is gigantic at WBC, you have a separate tub and shower, and as a previous poster mentioned, you have a full kitchen, living, and dining area.



eeyoreandtink said:


> 2. Are there any hidden fees not included in the rental I need to be aware of?


There shouldn't be, but some owners charge a $99 "reservation fee" to make the booking. They are passing on some of their costs to you - just check for that in any fine print. If the total price comes to what you are willing to pay then you are good. You have to give them a major credit card to put on file at check in but there are no other fees (resort, parking, etc)



eeyoreandtink said:


> 3. How does this property compare to Windsor Hills, another option we are looking at?


We did not stay in Windsor Hills, but at a nearby villa in the Four Corners area (near Windsor). There are a lot of choices in Windsor Hills from my understanding - everything from a large home with private pool to town homes and condos. We stayed in a house with a private pool but ended up not being there very much. One reason we like WBC so much is that it is so easy to travel quickly between the resort and the parks - our rental villa was just too far away to come and go like we are accustomed to. WBC is basically on Disney property so it is really quick to drive (or take Uber). 

We haven't used any WBC amenities except the pools - my favorite thing about WBC is the living room, kitchen (with full size coffee pot) and patio so that your relaxation time in the room is really relaxing and not just sitting in a bed. If you luck into a great view that patio becomes a big selling feature! We also have never eaten at the on site restaurants as it's just too much fun to do the Disney restaurants we love or eat meals in the room if we are on a budget. I made a few things ahead and brought with us to keep in the fridge for snacks.

Good luck deciding and have a great trip! I know you will love Thanksgiving in Orlando.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

BigredNole said:


> what company is Ron and Sue from?


it's literally called Ron and Sue's.


----------



## kangamangus

tjlamphere said:


> We hope to be booking a 4 BR Presidential unit for the first week of November.....are there 3 bathrooms in those units?  And are they usually the upper floors of the tower they are in...I know when we stayed in Tower 1, it is only maybe 5 floors.  But other towers are what, 10 or more floors???


Hi! I don't know all the answer to your questions but I can tell you that the 4 bedroom presidential we stayed in had 4 bathrooms.  It was a dream getting ready in the morning! We were on the top floor in a presidential reserve suite.  2500 for 7 nights for 11 people.  We couldn't even dream of coming close to that on Disney without spending three times that amount!


----------



## BigredNole

kangamangus said:


> 2500 for 7 nights for 11 people.  We couldn't even dream of coming close to that on Disney without spending three times that amount!


You are absolutely correct. A Grand Villa at SSR resort which has 1 less bedroom and bath on the cheapest season is $7,000 renting from someone. At $7/1000 points during the busiest season, the 4BR Pres is $2,900. During Value season, it is $1,570. If you have a good person to rent through, inside 60 days, those numbers are cut in half if it is available.


----------



## kangamangus

I was nervous to make the leap off of Disney property but in all honesty we were closer to the parks then when we stayed at ASM.  It is minutes to get to the parks from the resort.  The space and ability to make full meals just can't be beat.  We are going back in 2018 with my parents and brother again.  This time hoping for a longer stay to enjoy more of the resort!  This summer we will make a surprise trip to Fort Wilderness, renting an RV from Florida Camper rental.  It will be a change from the space we just had but the outdoors will be used as space too


----------



## Jetstorm

I did a search but no results. Can anyone tell me if WBC units have any kind of baking dishing like a casserole type dish?


----------



## BigredNole

Jetstorm said:


> I did a search but no results. Can anyone tell me if WBC units have any kind of baking dishing like a casserole type dish?


Go to the 40s mark.


----------



## tlovesdis

Does anyone know where the closest Wal Mart is between the airport and WBC?  We plan on stopping at one on our way from the airport.  Thanks!!!


----------



## lindsay0526

I want to stay at WBC for our trip late-Nov through early-Dec this year.  I have reservations at Floridays (almost $1600), but looking around it looks like we can get a 2BR at WBC for like $1100...  That is a great savings for us.  My only problem is that we need to be able to cancel within a reasonable amount of time or buy a good travel insurance (my husband is in the military and his schedule is unpredictable at best).  Recommendations for any companies that fit that bill?  TIA!


----------



## David Brent

tlovesdis said:


> Does anyone know where the closest Wal Mart is between the airport and WBC?  We plan on stopping at one on our way from the airport.  Thanks!!!


there is one on vineland rd. 8-10 min away from WBC


----------



## BigredNole

lindsay0526 said:


> My only problem is that we need to be able to cancel within a reasonable amount of time or buy a good travel insurance (my husband is in the military and his schedule is unpredictable at best).  Recommendations for any companies that fit that bill?  TIA!


You would have to get trip insurance in my opinion. The reason is this is a timeshare resort. Inside 15-days, there is a non-refund of points to the owner. Secondly, you would need to work with the owner if canceling is even possible through them. Most would do it. I would guess Vacation Strategy and others do.


----------



## ibob52

lindsay0526 said:


> I want to stay at WBC for our trip late-Nov through early-Dec this year.  I have reservations at Floridays (almost $1600), but looking around it looks like we can get a 2BR at WBC for like $1100...  That is a great savings for us.  My only problem is that we need to be able to cancel within a reasonable amount of time or buy a good travel insurance (my husband is in the military and his schedule is unpredictable at best).  Recommendations for any companies that fit that bill?  TIA!



*Vacation  Strategy has the *Best* cancellation policy of the Timeshare Rental Companies *

*That is why they have been my first choice the past five years for my WBC Rentals.

Their Cancellation Policy and other useful information concerning a WBC Rental are listed in their FAQ's
*
*What is the cancellation policy?*
We understand things come up unexpectedly and do not want our customers to risk any financial loss.

If you should need to cancel your reservation more than 20 days before your check in date, you will receive a full *refund*.

If you cancel within 20 days of your check in date you will receive a full *credit* towards a future vacation with us.

*Of course I have had to book with others when my dates were not available 

But I always feel most comfortable when booking with V/S because of their liberal cancellation policy.*

*We stayed the second week of November (2015) for ten days and the price was very good.*

*If your dates are available it is best to put a deposit on it otherwise it may be gone later.*


----------



## Carla1183

Vacation Upgrades allows cancellation up to 20 days too, but it looks like $99 penalty, not sure exactly what the if reservation has already been transferred to the Renter means - 
_"Should Renter cancel, Owner agrees to return all monies received (less $99 if reservation has already
been transferred to the Renter). However, Renter is not able to cancel this agreement fewer than 20 days
before the arrival date without forfeiting all monies paid."_


----------



## ibob52

*Vacation Upgrades is my #2 choice for WBC Rentals

My list is based on my past experience with . . and their Cancellation Policy.

1) Vacation Strategy
2) Vacation Upgrades
3) Farrell's
4) ebay with a reputable seller (based on feedback) etc

with ebay I would generally only purchase there if my vacation was *last minute*

or *unavailable* (via V/S ~ V/U) etc . . or I am 90% sure that my dates are firm. 

Because (generally) with ebay it is not possible to cancel after the payment has been received.

I have read on DISboards about a few other reputable sellers that use ebay as their store for sales.

IIRC some of those would be . . Shelby . . Winpoint . magicalholidays . . and more
*


----------



## tlovesdis

David Brent said:


> there is one on vineland rd. 8-10 min away from WBC



Thank you!


----------



## lindsay0526

Thank you all for the recommendations, I will contact those companies!  We are totally okay with a 20 day cancellation policy (my husband's schedule is crazy, but at a month out we should be 99% sure the trip will or won't happen).  I had just looked at unit on VRBO and they said that they would only refund the money to be used on another stay with them at a later date...  I'm not okay with that.


----------



## pigletto

So I was booked for 7 days at WBC and then we were going to move over to Universal for 3 nights in August. We've decided to just do the extra 3 nights at WBC and go over to Universal for the day to go to Volcano Bay. As much as I love Universal I can not wait to settle in to one place for 10 nights instead of moving hotels.
I'm already thinking about making room requests. I'd like to have a lagoon view this time if I can. Last time we had parking garage view. I won't be upset either way, but I'm thinking it can't hurt to ask and be willing to wait. We'll be checking in just before noon. We could always go for lunch and wander around downtown Disney or go for a swim if we end up waiting.
I suppose I am getting ahead of myself .. still six months to go for Bonnet Creek and Disney.


----------



## tjlamphere

pigletto said:


> So I was booked for 7 days at WBC and then we were going to move over to Universal for 3 nights in August. We've decided to just do the extra 3 nights at WBC and go over to Universal for the day to go to Volcano Bay. As much as I love Universal I can not wait to settle in to one place for 10 nights instead of moving hotels.
> I'm already thinking about making room requests. I'd like to have a lagoon view this time if I can. Last time we had parking garage view. I won't be upset either way, but I'm thinking it can't hurt to ask and be willing to wait. We'll be checking in just before noon. We could always go for lunch and wander around downtown Disney or go for a swim if we end up waiting.
> I suppose I am getting ahead of myself .. still six months to go for Bonnet Creek and Disney.


----------



## tjlamphere

Can someone tell me if my plan might work:  On check in morning, Saturday, 11/4, our family goes to Animal Kingdom for Rope Drop....at about 11, wife and I leave AK and drive to WBC.  We request 2 rooms near each other, hoping for Tower 1 with lagoon view.....we will probably be told we have to wait....we say, OK, call us when ready.....I am thinking  it will be at least 2 - 3 hours, so we head back to AK.  We leave AK at close, like 5, and go back to WBC and finish checking in.

First question is, will WBC let us wait 2 - 4 hours from the time they call us to tell us our rooms are ready until we show up to claim our rooms?????  And has anyone done this before and has it worked for them?

I am afraid if we wait until 5:45 to check in, our room options will be limited. 

Thoughts?  Suggestions?????


----------



## BigredNole

Since no rooms are assigned until the "day of arrival", it will be first come first serve. Since you have 2 rooms you want together, getting there early for check in would be better off. You'd be better off getting there at 7AM, check in with your requirements, and then head to rope drop. Then whenever your rooms are ready, you are good to go back and get the room keys.


----------



## Lmiller1882

I was curious what a good rate for the 4 bedroom Presidential was? Someone on eBay has it listed for 2,900 which I thought was a little much...so curious what I should offer them. It is for 7 nights the end of April.


----------



## megs1313

Can someone fill me in on WBC just in general? I'm hoping to have a party of 12 visit sometime next year and, though I'd love to stay "on property", parties of 12 are $$$ to house! The 4 bedroom at WBC looks very tempting, especially considering it's right in the middle of a bunch of "disney" resorts so it doesn't really feel "off site." Here are my main concerns: 

1. no lifeguards at the pools? do they have the free life vests like disney does? 

2. how busy is it constantly? the pics i see make it look like it's booked up all the time. is that accurate? 

3. how hard is it to book a 4Br? I'm looking at the site and it's not showing me any availability at all! 

4. I've stayed at a wyndham elsewhere before and didn't think much of it (near miami) so I'm nervous about the quality, though the pictures look great. How does it compare to a disney moderate? 

Any thoughts on this for me? TIA!


----------



## pepperandchips

I can't help with all of your questions but here are my thoughts on some of them:



megs1313 said:


> 2. how busy is it constantly? the pics i see make it look like it's booked up all the time. is that accurate?


I don't think anyone here is privy to how close to capacity the resort is booked at all times, but every time I've been no matter the season the resort is bustling. Bear in mind the resort is all timeshare suites at a minimum of 800 sq ft each, so the occupancy even at 100% doesn't feel as crowded as a standard hotel because you simply don't have as many people per square feet. The pools have been busy when we have visited but we've always been able to get chairs after making a lap or two around the pool area. 



megs1313 said:


> I'm looking at the site and it's not showing me any availability at all!


The Wyndham site? I would not book there. Read through the past few pages to see some good discussion about who we've all booked through. Wyndham may not have availability of 4 bedrooms if the owners at the resort have reserved them all. Plus the Wyndham price is going to be exorbitant compared to what you'll get from a third party. 



megs1313 said:


> I've stayed at a wyndham elsewhere before and didn't think much of it (near miami) so I'm nervous about the quality, though the pictures look great. How does it compare to a disney moderate?


My opinion of the rooms is really high- we've stayed at WBC 4 or 5 times and I thought the quality was reflected well in the photos. In my personal opinion WBC blows Disney moderates out of the water but I have only stayed at Coronado Springs and Port Orleans Riverside (we normally stay Deluxe or at WBC and I feel WBC is more like a Disney deluxe)


----------



## BigredNole

megs1313 said:


> 1. no lifeguards at the pools? do they have the free life vests like disney does?
> 
> 2. how busy is it constantly? the pics i see make it look like it's booked up all the time. is that accurate?
> 
> 3. how hard is it to book a 4Br? I'm looking at the site and it's not showing me any availability at all!
> 
> 4. I've stayed at a wyndham elsewhere before and didn't think much of it (near miami) so I'm nervous about the quality, though the pictures look great. How does it compare to a disney moderate?
> 
> Any thoughts on this for me? TIA!



When I was there, I do not recall any lifeguards on duty. I do know there was an attendant for the slide. We were there during a Value season.

Busy? That really depends on season. Prime seasons are going to be much more busy than Value. I was there during Value season and it was not busy at all. 

Booking a 4BR has a lot to do with Platinum VIP members. They know it is a hot resort. They can book, rent them for a large amount, or cancel/rebook for half. They do it as a business and it pays quite good for them.

I only stayed in a Deluxe but have seen the Pres suites. I would put the Deluxe up there with the quality of any DVC room. I would put Pres above any DVC room except the VIP Concierge rooms at the big resorts. There is nothing lacking at this resort. I ran into only 2 problems. The first was they gave us keys to a room already occupied. The people were nice and knew we didn't do anything wrong. WBC took care of it immediately and met us at our new room. Second, the key cards would demagnetize often. They would run out to the building with new keys to replace them.


----------



## Terri

Thanks everyone for all the great information.    I drank the kool aid  and have booked 2 3-bedroom units for my group trip in March.


----------



## ibob52

BigredNole said:


> Second, the key cards would demagnetize often.



*I was infamous for *demagnetizing* my door keys because *

*I would have my cell phone and key card in the same pocket *

*neither one was in a wallet or case (IIRC) . . . oops *


----------



## Lmiller1882

BarryS said:


> Welcome to Part 4 of The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread!
> 
> Hat tip to all those who started these threads and kept them going:
> Lisa0620, SparKeLLy, vettechick99, donaldduck352, Disfan15, Cdn Gal, and many more!
> 
> *Here are the links to the old threads (I highly recommend reading at least the first post on each):*
> 
> *Part 1*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303
> 
> *Part 2*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2739937
> 
> *Part 3*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951974
> 
> 
> Here are the links to some other useful threads:
> 
> *Bonnet Creek Photos*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195
> 
> *Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3155751
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally stayed at WBC twice and will be staying there again in July 2015. My family and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some general information about the resort (copied from the previous threads - thanks again!):
> 
> *Address:*
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
> 9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> *Map View*
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46103273&postcount=3524
> 
> *What/Where is Bonnet Creek?*
> Bonnet Creek Resort is a 70-acre area located in the southeast corner of Walt Disney World. It is not owned by Disney, but is bordered on three sides by Disney-owned land. The entrance is located just east of the entrance to Disney’s Caribbean Beach resort. The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, and an 18 hole golf course.
> 
> *How do I make a reservation at Bonnet Creek?*
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort. You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners. People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay, through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, through Vacation Strategy www.vacationstrategy.com, Farrell's Vacations, and others.
> 
> The best price is available when you book within 60 days of your trip. If you make a reservation through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, he will automatically check at the 60-day point if there is still availability and rebook you at the lower rate.
> 
> Vacation Strategy has an excellent cancellation policy (which is why I've used them personally).
> 
> You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner.
> wyndhambonnetcreek.com or call: 800-610-9558
> 
> *Is there a parking fee at the resort?*
> Parking is free at Bonnet Creek but you will have to pay to park at the theme parks.
> 
> *Is there a shuttle from the airport to the resort?*
> No, a rental car is recommended.
> 
> *Can we walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort and use their transportation?*
> No, although the resorts are next to each other, there is no safe walking path between them.
> 
> *Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to the parks and Downtown Disney?*
> Yes, there is a shuttle. It used to be free, but now there is a charge for it. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom. If you use the ‘Search This Thread’ feature there are several shuttle schedules posted on this thread and the old ones. Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.
> 
> *What is included with the units?*
> A kitchen with full sized appliances, washer/dryer, iron and ironing board, TV and DVD in the living room, TV’s in each bedroom (flat screens only in the newer buildings.)
> 
> The closet of the master bedroom contains a wall safe, which might fit a smaller laptop.
> 
> The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer. Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.
> 
> 
> *Is there daily maid service?*
> No. You can request a cleaning during your stay for a fee, but it is not otherwise provided. You are expected to wash your own towels during your stay. (There are towels provided at the pool for swimming.) There will be instructions in the unit for check out day: you are asked to strip the beds, put all the linens in the bathroom and empty your trash into the hallway chute.
> 
> *Are the pools heated?*
> Yes, except the kiddie pools near the main building have been reported as not being heated.
> 
> *Are there towels at the pool?*
> Yes. Pick up and drop off right at the poolside.
> 
> *Is there Internet and what is the cost?*
> There is now free wifi available in the rooms.
> 
> *How to get wifi at the resort*
> After you check-in you will recieve a small booklet. In there will provide you with the wifi password.
> 
> *Will you have to attend a timeshare tour?*
> No. After you check in, you will be asked to visit another desk to pick up your parking pass. They will ask you some questions which you can choose to answer or not. You will be asked to sign up for a tour. I have declined each trip and never been asked again.
> 
> *How can I buy into Bonnet Creek/Wyndham properties?*
> Check out the tug groups at www.tug2.com. Also, there has been some chatter on this thread about points and fees. Read throughout or check out the random posts on pages 13-16.
> 
> *How to avoid timeshare people *
> I skipped the "Parking Desk" on both trips and never had any problems. Alternatively, go to the timeshare desk they will ask you some questions. Just tell them that your spouse isn't with you and/or mark the lowest income box on their form.
> 
> *Activities *
> There are activities going on everyday at the resort. There should be an activity schedule posted in each building. Also there are kid activities at the Grand's pool at around 12 pm. They get a special treat after the activity at the Grand hotel.
> 
> *Shops/Restaurants/Bars on the resort *
> Starbucks coffee brewers in the main building Deep Blu seafood restaurant in the Grand hotel Bar at the Grand pool Gift shop in the main building and more!
> 
> *Requesting rooms, views, etc. *
> You can request a lot of things at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. You can request tower, view, floor(low, middle, high), etc. They are under no obligation to honor your requests, but it doesn't hurt to ask!




Hi! I am booking a 4 bedroom with someone and this was in disclosure. Is this normal?? Should I be worried about loosing the room? 

"However, since it is in a holding account, it will undergo re-processing approx. 60 days prior to check-in.  There is a remote chance that we could lose the unit during the re-processing.  Since it is not a prime holiday or during a prime season, those chances are extremely remote, but we need to disclose that to you."


----------



## BigredNole

Lmiller1882 said:


> Hi! I am booking a 4 bedroom with someone and this was in disclosure. Is this normal?? Should I be worried about loosing the room?
> 
> "However, since it is in a holding account, it will undergo re-processing approx. 60 days prior to check-in.  There is a remote chance that we could lose the unit during the re-processing.  Since it is not a prime holiday or during a prime season, those chances are extremely remote, but we need to disclose that to you."



Yes, it is possible to lose the reservation. This person is booking to hold the room out of inventory, cancel it at the 60-day mark, then rebook the canceled room with significantly less points. It is possible that 4BR Pres gets swooped up by someone else online at the same time. Odds of it happening? Very low, but there is a possibility.


----------



## pigletto

ibob52 said:


> *I was infamous for *demagnetizing* my door keys because *
> 
> *I would have my cell phone and key card in the same pocket *
> 
> *neither one was in a wallet or case (IIRC) . . . oops *


I didn't have it happen at WBC but my card demagnetized FOUR times on our cruise this past Christmas. I had a purse with a small magnetic closing mechanism. That did it two times. The next two times were because I was smart enough to stop putting it in that bag, but put it in the pocket with my phone instead.


----------



## wintotty

So we are checking in on 2/11, but probably around 7:30p.m. Because of the flight arriving around 6p.m.
Does that mean we'll be staying at garbage view???


----------



## pepperandchips

wintotty said:


> So we are checking in on 2/11, but probably around 7:30p.m. Because of the flight arriving around 6p.m.
> Does that mean we'll be staying at garbage view???



I've checked in much later and gotten a great view, but I wouldn't get my heart set on any certain view. Just remember one man's garbage view is another man's "secluded private patio" and my first stay we had a first floor unit with a parking lot facing room and it was one of the best rooms we ever stayed in since we could bring our bags in through the patio (there were not bushes or landscaping between the parking lot and our door). However I've never had another unit like that one!  (meanwhile we'll all cross our fingers for you getting what you hope for!)


----------



## pepperandchips

So I've lost my mind and bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on an eBay listing for the dates I needed. It's the most I've ever paid for WBC  but it was still less expensive than getting two rooms anywhere else. Needless to say we are very excited to head down to Bonnet Creek for spring break!!! Back to our happy place


----------



## BigredNole

wintotty said:


> So we are checking in on 2/11, but probably around 7:30p.m. Because of the flight arriving around 6p.m.
> Does that mean we'll be staying at garbage view???


A view really depends on how much time you are going to sit there and stare out of it. I know I don't sit on my balcony and spend half my vacation looking out it. My time is spent enjoying the resort and going to parks. If I wanted a spectacular view, I would not be going to Orlando. There are FAR better places to vacation to have a "view".

You are correct that there will be a much smaller inventory available to choose from. If a view is the most important part of your trip, then flying in at a time that will allow you to get a view that suits your liking is required. Look at changing your flights if required.


----------



## tjlamphere

BigredNole said:


> Since no rooms are assigned until the "day of arrival", it will be first come first serve. Since you have 2 rooms you want together, getting there early for check in would be better off. You'd be better off getting there at 7AM, check in with your requirements, and then head to rope drop. Then whenever your rooms are ready, you are good to go back and get the room keys.


So they would allow me to check in at 7 AM????  That would be great...and if I tell them what I want, and return around 5:45 PM, there is a chance I would get two rooms together?  Anyone done this before with success????


----------



## BigredNole

Yes, you can check in any time that day. No rooms are assigned until the day of at checkin. The earlier you check in the better your chances of getting your requirements. Its not like Disney where they assign rooms several days in advance. At WBC they just have a list of available inventory that day. They assign on a first come, first serve basis. Your room may not be available if that is OK with you. Once it is assigned, it is locked out of inventory to be assigned to another guest.


----------



## tjlamphere

BigredNole said:


> Yes, you can check in any time that day. No rooms are assigned until the day of at checkin. The earlier you check in the better your chances of getting your requirements. Its not like Disney where they assign rooms several days in advance. At WBC they just have a list of available inventory that day. They assign on a first come, first serve basis. Your room may not be available if that is OK with you. Once it is assigned, it is locked out of inventory to be assigned to another guest.


That sounds great...we are staying offsite on a Friday night, and going to AK the next morning...so I could get to WBC at 6:30 AM, register for two rooms near each other, with a lagoon view if possible, then head over to AK for rope drop...leave AK at close, head over to WBC, and I should have two rooms waiting for me.  With virtually all day to work with, I would hope WBC would be able to accommodate my request....they will have over 9 hours of vacated rooms to work with.  Anyone done this before with success????????  Just curious.......


----------



## michelepa

BigredNole said:


> Yes, you can check in any time that day. No rooms are assigned until the day of at checkin. The earlier you check in the better your chances of getting your requirements. Its not like Disney where they assign rooms several days in advance. At WBC they just have a list of available inventory that day. They assign on a first come, first serve basis. Your room may not be available if that is OK with you. Once it is assigned, it is locked out of inventory to be assigned to another guest.



This is good to know because we are planning to move from PORS to WBC at 6am. My hope is to "check in" and drop our bags with bell services and head straight to Universal for park opening. My husband will be flying down that evening and it's likely that he will be getting to WBC and actually getting into room before me and my daughter return from Universal. 

I purchased the room on ebay and have requested that both my husband's name and mine be listed on the reservation to avoid any problems with my husband getting into the room if I'm not there. 

Hope it works or it will be a bad start to our spring break vacation


----------



## minniemomof3

Hi
I booked Bonnet Creek today for March.  I booked through Ebay.  I was going to call to put in a building request.  Can you tell me which building was most recently renovated?  Which building has the lobby with the Starbucks?


----------



## minniemomof3

Also, does Bonnet Creek have a free shuttle to the parks?


----------



## lindsmom

minniemomof3 said:


> Hi
> I booked Bonnet Creek today for March.  I booked through Ebay.  I was going to call to put in a building request.  Can you tell me which building was most recently renovated?  Which building has the lobby with the Starbucks?



According to the regular guests here (we are looking forward to our first visit), they do not take building requests.



minniemomof3 said:


> Also, does Bonnet Creek have a free shuttle to the parks?



There is a shuttle, but it has a significant charge and must be booked in advance.


----------



## KristinU

minniemomof3 said:


> Also, does Bonnet Creek have a free shuttle to the parks?


$6 per person round trip.  Traveling with 4 people, a car was just a better option with more flexibility for about the same price each day as 4 round trips.  There are some folks who use Uber very successfully, that would be more cost effective for sure, and more flexible than a scheduled shuttle.  We recently paid about $7 for 4 of us to go from Boardwalk to Fort Wilderness.


----------



## BigredNole

There are no room requests. The only exception may be PlatVIP members locking in Tower 6 for the Pres suites. Everyone else is 1st come 1st serve. 

The bus cost money as stated above. The $6 is for a round trip only. If you want to go back later in the day, it is another $6 per person. Uber is a MUCH better option. It is about $10 each way.


----------



## ELSA711

BigredNole said:


> There are no room requests. The only exception may be PlatVIP members locking in Tower 6 for the Pres suites. Everyone else is 1st come 1st serve.
> 
> The bus cost money as stated above. The $6 is for a round trip only. If you want to go back later in the day, it is another $6 per person. Uber is a MUCH better option. It is about $10 each way.


Is there any best request for a family of 5, which tower or floor?  Are all the buildings updated? 
Any and all feedback is appreciated.  We booked our first stay there for June and my family is a little upset with me for not going WDW all the way


----------



## BigredNole

I would explain to them if they wanted equivalent Disney accommodations, it would have cost $3,000-$4,000 more. I am not sure what size room you got, but the lowest category equivalent to it at Disney is a 1BR DVC room. I simply picked my dates. A 1BR at SSR is $3,913. My 1BR at WBC is $560 ($3,353 price difference). Both have kids activities throughout the days, ping pong, billiards, pools, and pool slides. WBC has 2 lazy rivers, mini golf. SSR has onsite buses, movies, FP 60 days out, and EMH. 

For $3,353 savings just for the room, I can do a whole lot at WDW. Yes, can you cut that savings down a bit going through a DVC owner? Yes, but it will still be $1,500 -$2,000 more. I would just sell it to them on the amount being saved. If they don't enjoy it, you can always go back to previous plans the next time.


----------



## ELSA711

BigredNole said:


> I would explain to them if they wanted equivalent Disney accommodations, it would have cost $3,000-$4,000 more. I am not sure what size room you got, but the lowest category equivalent to it at Disney is a 1BR DVC room. I simply picked my dates. A 1BR at SSR is $3,913. My 1BR at WBC is $560 ($3,353 price difference). Both have kids activities throughout the days, ping pong, billiards, pools, and pool slides. WBC has 2 lazy rivers, mini golf. SSR has onsite buses, movies, FP 60 days out, and EMH.
> 
> For $3,353 savings just for the room, I can do a whole lot at WDW. Yes, can you cut that savings down a bit going through a DVC owner? Yes, but it will still be $1,500 -$2,000 more. I would just sell it to them on the amount being saved. If they don't enjoy it, you can always go back to previous plans the next time.



We were priced at AKV for approx. 2629.00 for 7 nights with a good bounce back discount. 
We are still going to head to AKV first for 4 nights with a 1BR villa at Kidani then headed to WBC for 7 Nights for 1332.00 for a 2 BR.
It's almost half the $$ for a bigger room, it was important to me so we could go back at Thanksgiving and stay onsite the entire time.  Not to mention our side trip to US is costing us a small fortune.


----------



## BigredNole

Was that a studio room or a 1BR?


----------



## ELSA711

BigredNole said:


> Was that a studio room or a 1BR?


The AKV room was a 1BR villa.  It was a killer deal but I just couldn't justify it with some vet bills that popped up on the home front.


----------



## BigredNole

Yeah, that is pretty good for a 1BR. Still, WBC + tickets = AKV by itself.


----------



## pepperandchips

ELSA711 said:


> Is there any best request for a family of 5, which tower or floor?  Are all the buildings updated?
> Any and all feedback is appreciated.  We booked our first stay there for June and my family is a little upset with me for not going WDW all the way



I think you will get different answers from everyone here! As far as I know the towers were renovated in order 1-6 and I am not sure if they have started over yet with tower #1 again. Personally I have stayed in 4, 5, and 6 and could not see a difference in the quality of the rooms or furnishings. I like Tower 4, but it doesn't have a pool right outside - however you can easily walk to the main pool or the pool by tower 5. Tower 5 was also fine I just liked the view I had in tower 4. Tower 6 attaches to the Wyndham Grand hotel and parking garage so if you have bad weather you can get between the car and your suite without getting rained on. That said, I hated tower 6 and would not like to stay there again. The lobby was chaotic and we had trouble getting luggage carts when we needed them. That is extremely anecdotal so my real opinion is that there is really no "bad" location. Many prefer not to have a first floor room but my family finds it convenient. We also liked having a lake view better than a view of the parking area but that speaks for itself. If you are kind at the desk, willing to wait, and don't arrive at midnight you can probably have a lake view request honored. Many of the parking lot view rooms also have a fireworks view so there is a trade off. 

I own DVC at the Grand Floridian but we stay more often at Bonnet Creek. The space is unbeatable, it has a true "resort" feel and the location actually in the heart of Disney property is extremely convenient for us, all at a fraction of the prices of standard Disney hotel rooms (let alone DVC). I think you will enjoy your split stay and your family will come around once they enjoy the awesome pools and spacious suite.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Hi everyone! I just wanted to pop in and say that we stayed for six nights at Bonnet Creek last week. This was our fourth time staying there and all stays were booked through Vacation Strategy. It was great, as usual! We stayed in Tower 5 for the first time. Previously we had stayed at Towers 2, 3 and 4. Over the last couple of years we've done less park days because we love the resort so much. This time we spent a day at Epcot, because we hadn't been in a while, and at Legoland, because the kids like it and I think it'll be our last year due to the kids getting older. Our other three days were spent hanging out at the resort and swimming and also visiting the nearby Port Orleans resorts to fish, take the boat to Disney Springs and getting beignets at POFQ. 

My parents have come with us three times now and like it so much that we're on a waiting list for a four bedroom in April 2018 to bring the rest of our family! I know many people come to this thread wondering if they should stay on site or stay at Bonnet Creek, I know I did. The space, the pools, the atmosphere, the PRICE - I would always choose Bonnet Creek. We're on a waiting list for a four bedroom presidential for $1256 for six nights, you cannot beat that! Looking forward to going back. 

Oh, and the pools were so nicely heated. Friday was "cold" and we spent three hours at night not only in the hot tub but in the lazy river at T5 as well. We love that pool area!


----------



## katie111

Does anyone know if we can call the morning of our check-in to request a certain building or view?  We are staying at a Seaworld hotel the night before and are heading to SW that morning so would obviously prefer not to have to drive over.

Do they allow coolers at the pool?  Just a small,  soft sided cooler with a few adult & kid drinks, no glass. 

Just booked for April break & we are so excited!


----------



## Upatnoon

katie111 said:


> Does anyone know if we can call the morning of our check-in to request a certain building or view?  We are staying at a Seaworld hotel the night before and are heading to SW that morning so would obviously prefer not to have to drive over.
> 
> Do they allow coolers at the pool?  Just a small,  soft sided cooler with a few adult & kid drinks, no glass.
> 
> Just booked for April break & we are so excited!


You can request a view when you check in -- in person. Nothing is guaranteed, of course. They don't take phone requests for views.


----------



## KristinU

katie111 said:


> Do they allow coolers at the pool?  Just a small,  soft sided cooler with a few adult & kid drinks, no glass.



Sure thing, no problem at all!


----------



## BigredNole

Yes and those store bought beers save $5-$6 each. There are blenders in the room for those "frozen concoctions that help me hang on"


----------



## Carla1183

favorite grocery delivery at WBC? I've heard Garden Grocery, there's one that has 'free delivery' with my Kingdom Strollers booking (but looks pricy on items!), and I've heard of people using Amazon? Are they using PrimeNow or Pantry or Fresh? We'll want fresh fruits/veggies for sure, and some snack and breakfast foods. might even cook 1 or 2 meals since we have the kitchen!

Edited to add...i know just going to walmart or publix is probably best but we're already getting in around kids bedtime and want to hit rope drop the next morning, so willing to pay to have it all there waiting for us!


----------



## MamaBelleRN

chekhovgirl said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to pop in and say that we stayed for six nights at Bonnet Creek last week. This was our fourth time staying there and all stays were booked through Vacation Strategy. It was great, as usual! We stayed in Tower 5 for the first time. Previously we had stayed at Towers 2, 3 and 4. Over the last couple of years we've done less park days because we love the resort so much. This time we spent a day at Epcot, because we hadn't been in a while, and at Legoland, because the kids like it and I think it'll be our last year due to the kids getting older. Our other three days were spent hanging out at the resort and swimming and also visiting the nearby Port Orleans resorts to fish, take the boat to Disney Springs and getting beignets at POFQ.
> 
> My parents have come with us three times now and like it so much that we're on a waiting list for a four bedroom in April 2018 to bring the rest of our family! I know many people come to this thread wondering if they should stay on site or stay at Bonnet Creek, I know I did. The space, the pools, the atmosphere, the PRICE - I would always choose Bonnet Creek. We're on a waiting list for a four bedroom presidential for $1256 for six nights, you cannot beat that! Looking forward to going back.
> 
> Oh, and the pools were so nicely heated. Friday was "cold" and we spent three hours at night not only in the hot tub but in the lazy river at T5 as well. We love that pool area!



Are you both on a waiting list through VS? I did not realize you could do that! When is your six night trip? I really want to go back to WDW in 2017, but my DH wants to wait until 2018. Being on a waitlist would make it feel more real for me


----------



## phinz

Carla1183 said:


> I've heard of people using Amazon? Are they using PrimeNow or Pantry or Fresh? !



Prime Now is available in the 32830 Zip code.


----------



## phinz

BigredNole said:


> Yes and those store bought beers save $5-$6 each. There are blenders in the room for those "frozen concoctions that help me hang on"



+1 for the Bubba reference.


----------



## phinz

BigredNole said:


> Yes, you can check in any time that day. No rooms are assigned until the day of at checkin.



I disagree somewhat with this. I have family that works there. They were able to look me up a couple of weeks ago (we arrive this Saturday) and we're currently scheduled for a specific room. This room assignemt was done before family even knew we were coming to visit. That room may change, given the fluidity of hotels and their room situations, but as of a couple of weeks ago we were indeed scheduled for a specific room (Building 5, but much lower floor than we would prefer). I'm hoping to get a better view when I check in, though.


----------



## pepperandchips

Carla1183 said:


> favorite grocery delivery at WBC? I've heard Garden Grocery, there's one that has 'free delivery' with my Kingdom Strollers booking (but looks pricy on items!), and I've heard of people using Amazon? Are they using PrimeNow or Pantry or Fresh? We'll want fresh fruits/veggies for sure, and some snack and breakfast foods. might even cook 1 or 2 meals since we have the kitchen!
> 
> Edited to add...i know just going to walmart or publix is probably best but we're already getting in around kids bedtime and want to hit rope drop the next morning, so willing to pay to have it all there waiting for us!



We have used Prime Pantry at WBC but that did not offer fresh produce (and I don't think it does now but am not sure). We just wanted soda, water, chips, that kind of thing and I tend to get prime pantry credits for accepting standard shipping occasionally when I order things for home. Worked like a charm. You could always order a prime pantry box for your dry staples and include some breakfast bars for that first morning - then hit a supermarket after your first morning in the park. We used the little supermarket in the shopping center across from hotel plaza boulevard once when at WBC - it was very convenient and people complain about prices there but we only needed a couple things so I thought it was fine. I like to pick stuff out myself so I preferred to go shop. I have heard good things about garden grocer though.


----------



## Melissa and Makenna

Got a quote for 7 nights in May for a 2 bedroom presidential at 1600. Is that a good price?  We've always stayed at a Disney resort but not that my daughter is older I want more space!


----------



## Mark New

I just booked a 2BR Deluxe for 7 nights beginning 6/24 and got a rate of 180 a night through VS,  everyone else was in the 190's -low 200's.  Hope is a good rate,  may not be the lowest rate I could have gotten but I am happy with it.


----------



## mbee3600

Mark New said:


> I just booked a 2BR Deluxe for 7 nights beginning 6/24 and got a rate of 180 a night through VS,  everyone else was in the 190's -low 200's.  Hope is a good rate,  may not be the lowest rate I could have gotten but I am happy with it.



We are $157 per night for February (next week!) with VS if that helps you compare seasons and rates.   I'm happy with ours as well.  Didn't want to mess around with stalking ebay and waiting for a last minute deal.


----------



## pedinurse3

Mark New said:


> I just booked a 2BR Deluxe for 7 nights beginning 6/24 and got a rate of 180 a night through VS,  everyone else was in the 190's -low 200's.  Hope is a good rate,  may not be the lowest rate I could have gotten but I am happy with it.


Similar rates for earlier in June.  It will be our first stay at WBC...super excited about it


----------



## mistyinca

So excited! We had been trying to find a place nearby for me my husband and two adult sons to stay. We had been considering two rooms at Disney Springs, and then I found this place. We're getting the 2BR deluxe for March 10-14 (after a cruise out of Port Canaveral). Our first day will be spent at AK as we will be driving in from Port canaveral. We tried this in December for a one-day at MK and Epcot, and we were not prepare for how different WDW is from Disneyland (so cal residents).

Anyway, we want to hit the grocery store for a few items after Animal Kingdom. I see there are a few Publix nearby. Which one is the easier to get to and/or is the nicer store?
Thanks!


----------



## David Brent

Melissa and Makenna said:


> Got a quote for 7 nights in May for a 2 bedroom presidential at 1600. Is that a good price?  We've always stayed at a Disney resort but not that my daughter is older I want more space!


 check eBay. you might find a better deal if you are flexible.


----------



## Lmiller1882

What is the best tower location for little kids? I have two girls under 3 so looking for something close to a walk in pool and lazy river? Thanks! Do they supply highchairs or pack and plays if needed?


----------



## Lmiller1882

pepperandchips said:


> I think you will get different answers from everyone here! As far as I know the towers were renovated in order 1-6 and I am not sure if they have started over yet with tower #1 again. Personally I have stayed in 4, 5, and 6 and could not see a difference in the quality of the rooms or furnishings. I like Tower 4, but it doesn't have a pool right outside - however you can easily walk to the main pool or the pool by tower 5. Tower 5 was also fine I just liked the view I had in tower 4. Tower 6 attaches to the Wyndham Grand hotel and parking garage so if you have bad weather you can get between the car and your suite without getting rained on. That said, I hated tower 6 and would not like to stay there again. The lobby was chaotic and we had trouble getting luggage carts when we needed them. That is extremely anecdotal so my real opinion is that there is really no "bad" location. Many prefer not to have a first floor room but my family finds it convenient. We also liked having a lake view better than a view of the parking area but that speaks for itself. If you are kind at the desk, willing to wait, and don't arrive at midnight you can probably have a lake view request honored. Many of the parking lot view rooms also have a fireworks view so there is a trade off.
> 
> I own DVC at the Grand Floridian but we stay more often at Bonnet Creek. The space is unbeatable, it has a true "resort" feel and the location actually in the heart of Disney property is extremely convenient for us, all at a fraction of the prices of standard Disney hotel rooms (let alone DVC). I think you will enjoy your split stay and your family will come around once they enjoy the awesome pools and spacious suite.




What is the best tower location for little kids? I have two girls under 3 so looking for something close to a walk in pool and lazy river? Thanks! Do they supply highchairs or pack and plays if needed?


----------



## Upatnoon

Lmiller1882 said:


> What is the best tower location for little kids? I have two girls under 3 so looking for something close to a walk in pool and lazy river? Thanks! Do they supply highchairs or pack and plays if needed?


Towers 5 and 6 are the closest to the zero-entry pools, but it isn't far from anywhere, really.

You request pack and plays and high chairs when you check in and they will deliver them to your room very quickly.


----------



## Jules1954

Hello, anyone here know whether you can park more than one car free at the resort? We might be renting more than one car.. thanks..


----------



## Dis5150

Jules1954 said:


> Hello, anyone here know whether you can park more than one car free at the resort? We might be renting more than one car.. thanks..



We rented a car and my step daughters drove down and met us in the same condo so we had 2 and nobody cared.


----------



## KristinU

mistyinca said:


> Anyway, we want to hit the grocery store for a few items after Animal Kingdom. I see there are a few Publix nearby. Which one is the easier to get to and/or is the nicer store?
> Thanks!



We like the Publix at Celebration.  Nice store, nice wine and beer selection inside the store, and a liquor store next store (theirs, just separate).  CVS down the street.  Very convenient, nice, and not very far from WBC.  The way back isn't the same as the way there, at least mine never is using the GPS, just an FYI!


----------



## mistyinca

KristinU said:


> We like the Publix at Celebration.  Nice store, nice wine and beer selection inside the store, and a liquor store next store (theirs, just separate).  CVS down the street.  Very convenient, nice, and not very far from WBC.  The way back isn't the same as the way there, at least mine never is using the GPS, just an FYI!



Thank you! I will look it up on maps and mark it as a place to check out! Thanks also for the heads up on GPS.


----------



## Spanky

Also the main building has a splash area which would be great for 3 year olds to play in. Building 1 or 4 would be the closest to this area.


----------



## Fabnsab

Anyone have any current activity guides?


----------



## BigredNole

$1,260 a week in a 2BR Dlx during Prime season is a good price. If you want to hunt for a better price, you may find one. It's not going to be easy for that week (We are there that week too). There is not much inventory available. I am learning more every day about high demand Wyndham resorts and the advantage PlatinumVIP have. Many of them eat up the larger room categories AND smaller rooms (1BR Dlx) knowing inventory will be gone. At the least busiest time on the Wyndham site and no inventory at the 60-day mark, they will cancel the 1BR and the 4BR Pres suite, turn around and book the 4BR Pres as a free upgrade for the 50% of the points for a 1BR Dlx. Smart way for PlatVIP owners to maximize their points and pay for their Maint Fees for several million points.

Learned that little trick from a PlatVIP owner. He says he does it all the time, especially for the busiest times at WDW.


----------



## chekhovgirl

MamaBelleRN said:


> Are you both on a waiting list through VS? I did not realize you could do that! When is your six night trip? I really want to go back to WDW in 2017, but my DH wants to wait until 2018. Being on a waitlist would make it feel more real for me



Yes, we're on a waiting list through VS for April 15-21, 2018. You just put down a $100 deposit and you get it back if they can't book you. If we don't get the 4 bed then we'll go for two 2 beds. I booked this before checking my e-mail that day where they sent me an offer saying that if we booked another trip within the next 30 days we'd get $50 off a 4-6 night stay or $100 off a 6+ night stay, so I called them and they applied the $50 off to our quote, bringing us down to $209/night for the 4 bedroom. Hope we get it!


----------



## chekhovgirl

mistyinca said:


> So excited! We had been trying to find a place nearby for me my husband and two adult sons to stay. We had been considering two rooms at Disney Springs, and then I found this place. We're getting the 2BR deluxe for March 10-14 (after a cruise out of Port Canaveral). Our first day will be spent at AK as we will be driving in from Port canaveral. We tried this in December for a one-day at MK and Epcot, and we were not prepare for how different WDW is from Disneyland (so cal residents).
> 
> Anyway, we want to hit the grocery store for a few items after Animal Kingdom. I see there are a few Publix nearby. Which one is the easier to get to and/or is the nicer store?
> Thanks!



We go to the Publix at Celebration, like another poster mentioned. It's actually a really nice store and a close location. Go to the deli counter right away if you need to, they can be really slow


----------



## chekhovgirl

Lmiller1882 said:


> What is the best tower location for little kids? I have two girls under 3 so looking for something close to a walk in pool and lazy river? Thanks! Do they supply highchairs or pack and plays if needed?



If you want to walk right out your door, Tower 5. It has a zero entry area that opens up in to the lazy river. It's our favorite pool area.


----------



## Jules1954

Hi again. Excited for our trip to Bonnet Creek. A couple of questions, anyone rented through Shelby Resorts? If so, how did it go with them? Also, when should Bonnet Creek have our reservation listed in their system? Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

Jules1954 said:


> Hi again. Excited for our trip to Bonnet Creek. A couple of questions, anyone rented through Shelby Resorts? If so, how did it go with them? Also, when should Bonnet Creek have our reservation listed in their system? Thanks!



I've used Shelby twice with great, seamless results. I don't know when the reservation "should" be in the system but I called about 5 days out and confirmed our reservation with WBC - it was there. Great rates and never any problems.


----------



## tjlamphere

chekhovgirl said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to pop in and say that we stayed for six nights at Bonnet Creek last week. This was our fourth time staying there and all stays were booked through Vacation Strategy. It was great, as usual! We stayed in Tower 5 for the first time. Previously we had stayed at Towers 2, 3 and 4. Over the last couple of years we've done less park days because we love the resort so much. This time we spent a day at Epcot, because we hadn't been in a while, and at Legoland, because the kids like it and I think it'll be our last year due to the kids getting older. Our other three days were spent hanging out at the resort and swimming and also visiting the nearby Port Orleans resorts to fish, take the boat to Disney Springs and getting beignets at POFQ.
> 
> My parents have come with us three times now and like it so much that we're on a waiting list for a four bedroom in April 2018 to bring the rest of our family! I know many people come to this thread wondering if they should stay on site or stay at Bonnet Creek, I know I did. The space, the pools, the atmosphere, the PRICE - I would always choose Bonnet Creek. We're on a waiting list for a four bedroom presidential for $1256 for six nights, you cannot beat that! Looking forward to going back.
> 
> Oh, and the pools were so nicely heated. Friday was "cold" and we spent three hours at night not only in the hot tub but in the lazy river at T5 as well. We love that pool area!


Fishing at Port Orleans?  How and where...never been there but am very interested in this...thanks.


----------



## KristinU

Hi Everyone, 

Can anyone tell me whether or not there is a fitness room at WBC and if so, is there a scale?  I think I saw a fitness room but didn't pay much attention since I run outdoors most of the time.  However, I'm in a weight challenge for the next several months and weigh in day for April hits right during our trip, so I will need to find a scale that I can use and snap a pic of.


----------



## Jules1954

pepperandchips said:


> I've used Shelby twice with great, seamless results. I don't know when the reservation "should" be in the system but I called about 5 days out and confirmed our reservation with WBC - it was there. Great rates and never any problems.


Thanks!


----------



## cwnhokie

Hi there, I've just started digging into this thread and trying to figure out all there is to know about this resort.  We haven't been to disney in a few years and haven't been to this resort.  We will be traveling with our 3 boys ages 9, 14, and 16.  The 14 year old has POTS and this is our first attempt at Disney since he got sick.  He has a lot of pain and fatigue.  The plan is to take it slow, maybe only go to parks every other day for shortened days and convince him to use a wheel chair.  My question is where would be a good location for being close to a drop off point if we either use a taxi or uber or rent a car and drop him off and close to the most stuff for the rest of us to do or him if he feels up to it.  The oldest just wants to golf and mini golf but that looks a little far from lazy rivers, main area, etc.  I need help getting the lay of the land.  Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

cwnhokie said:


> Hi there, I've just started digging into this thread and trying to figure out all there is to know about this resort.  We haven't been to disney in a few years and haven't been to this resort.  We will be traveling with our 3 boys ages 9, 14, and 16.  The 14 year old has POTS and this is our first attempt at Disney since he got sick.  He has a lot of pain and fatigue.  The plan is to take it slow, maybe only go to parks every other day for shortened days and convince him to use a wheel chair.  My question is where would be a good location for being close to a drop off point if we either use a taxi or uber or rent a car and drop him off and close to the most stuff for the rest of us to do or him if he feels up to it.  The oldest just wants to golf and mini golf but that looks a little far from lazy rivers, main area, etc.  I need help getting the lay of the land.  Thanks!



The resort is really compact and it won't take long to walk anywhere. 

If you have a car, you can pickup / dropoff right in front of whatever tower you are staying at if you can't find a close enough spot.

As to where taxis drop off, I have seen them at the main building, tower 6 and the hotel, thus it can't be more than a 5-10 minute walk depending on where you are.


----------



## phinz

Fabnsab said:


> Anyone have any current activity guides?


I can try and get one. We are here right now.


----------



## phinz

Jules1954 said:


> Hello, anyone here know whether you can park more than one car free at the resort? We might be renting more than one car.. thanks..


Go through their high pressure sales spiel and I bet they'll let you park a 747 here.


----------



## BigredNole

phinz said:


> Go through their high pressure sales spiel and I bet they'll let you park a 747 here.


That's funny.

Just be forewarned people that the Timeshare Sales Spiel is completely, 100% dependent on YOU...not the resort. How do you avoid it? 
1. Only 1 spouse goes to check-in. The other must stay in the car or simply not go into the main lobby for this brief first stop.
2. Do not go to the Parking Desk. It is not required because the room key opens the gate to the resort and you get that at check-in
3. If you fail at Step 1 and 2 because you were not thinking, tell them you are not traveling with your spouse.`
4. Unplug the room phone.

This will solve any and all attempts to attend a timeshare spiel.


----------



## BigredNole

tjlamphere said:


> Fishing at Port Orleans?  How and where...never been there but am very interested in this...thanks.


Fishing at POR is questionable at best. I did it with DD only because I had a required 2 hours conference call from work during our trip. It was cane pole fishing and there was really nothing there. The small area is kind of sectioned off.

Remember, this is FL. If there is water, there are bass, bream, blue gills, etc almost everywhere. Disney does not allow fishing anywhere on property unless it is done by Disney. I sure know I wanted to cast a few around resorts just before dawn. I am sure if you go out there early, the worst they will do is tell you no. However, it is a pretty hefty fine if caught fishing without a license. No license is necessary with Disney fishing though since it is considered a charter.


----------



## KristinU

BigredNole said:


> Disney does not allow fishing anywhere on property unless it is done by Disney.



Not exactly true.  You can fish on your own all you want in the canals at Fort Wilderness.  They sell bait at the Bike Barn.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Melissa and Makenna said:


> Got a quote for 7 nights in May for a 2 bedroom presidential at 1600. Is that a good price?  We've always stayed at a Disney resort but not that my daughter is older I want more space!





tjlamphere said:


> Fishing at Port Orleans?  How and where...never been there but am very interested in this...thanks.



They have pole fishing at a fishing hole on Ol' Man Island at POR. I believe it was $16/half hr for a family of up to six people, including poles, bait and washcloths to keep clean. My son caught a fish right away and then the rest of us got nothing, but that was priceless, we've done a lot of fishing and he's never caught anything. It was also nice, peaceful downtime and we hopped on the boat afterward.


----------



## chekhovgirl

KristinU said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether or not there is a fitness room at WBC and if so, is there a scale?  I think I saw a fitness room but didn't pay much attention since I run outdoors most of the time.  However, I'm in a weight challenge for the next several months and weigh in day for April hits right during our trip, so I will need to find a scale that I can use and snap a pic of.


 
There is a fitness room, but not sure if there is a scale. I would call them. You could also check with the hotel building.


----------



## Dis5150

cwnhokie said:


> Hi there, I've just started digging into this thread and trying to figure out all there is to know about this resort.  We haven't been to disney in a few years and haven't been to this resort.  We will be traveling with our 3 boys ages 9, 14, and 16.  The 14 year old has POTS and this is our first attempt at Disney since he got sick.  He has a lot of pain and fatigue.  The plan is to take it slow, maybe only go to parks every other day for shortened days and convince him to use a wheel chair.  My question is where would be a good location for being close to a drop off point if we either use a taxi or uber or rent a car and drop him off and close to the most stuff for the rest of us to do or him if he feels up to it.  The oldest just wants to golf and mini golf but that looks a little far from lazy rivers, main area, etc.  I need help getting the lay of the land.  Thanks!





Upatnoon said:


> The resort is really compact and it won't take long to walk anywhere.
> 
> If you have a car, you can pickup / dropoff right in front of whatever tower you are staying at if you can't find a close enough spot.
> 
> As to where taxis drop off, I have seen them at the main building, tower 6 and the hotel, thus it can't be more than a 5-10 minute walk depending on where you are.



Uber can pick you up right at your tower. We do this numerous times every trip. You just have to call or text the driver once he accepts your trip and tell him which tower. The app will only let you select the main address.


----------



## David Brent

BigredNole said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Just be forewarned people that the Timeshare Sales Spiel is completely, 100% dependent on YOU...not the resort. How do you avoid it?
> 1. Only 1 spouse goes to check-in. The other must stay in the car or simply not go into the main lobby for this brief first stop.
> 2. Do not go to the Parking Desk. It is not required because the room key opens the gate to the resort and you get that at check-in
> 3. If you fail at Step 1 and 2 because you were not thinking, tell them you are not traveling with your spouse.`
> 4. Unplug the room phone.
> 
> This will solve any and all attempts to attend a timeshare spiel.


excellent. simple as that. i did same and i was in and out with my room keys in about 5-7 minutes.


----------



## chekhovgirl

BigredNole said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Just be forewarned people that the Timeshare Sales Spiel is completely, 100% dependent on YOU...not the resort. How do you avoid it?
> 1. Only 1 spouse goes to check-in. The other must stay in the car or simply not go into the main lobby for this brief first stop.
> 2. Do not go to the Parking Desk. It is not required because the room key opens the gate to the resort and you get that at check-in
> 3. If you fail at Step 1 and 2 because you were not thinking, tell them you are not traveling with your spouse.`
> 4. Unplug the room phone.
> 
> This will solve any and all attempts to attend a timeshare spiel.



This is what we do, but it hasn't mattered whether or not I check in on my own, we just don't go to the desk and we unplug the phone. I wonder if housekeeping ends up plugging in a lot of phones that people forget to plug back in!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

I would love to see an activity guide too if anyone is there now ans can snap a picture.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Which pool has a slide?


----------



## BigredNole

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Which pool has a slide?


The one with a pirate ship. Tower 6


----------



## Gr8t Fan

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Which pool has a slide?



Tower 6 and the pool between Towers 2 and 3.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Thank you!  Which of the 2 (by tower 6 or between tower 2 and 3) is the bigger slide?  Better for bigger kids?

Also, do any of the pools have snack bars?


----------



## cwnhokie

Is there a golf course near by?


----------



## BigredNole

cwnhokie said:


> Is there a golf course near by?


It's FL. If you throw a rock you can hit 15 of them.


----------



## cwnhokie

BigredNole said:


> It's FL. If you throw a rock you can hit 15 of them.


That's what I was thinking when I came back to check the response.  lol


----------



## pepperandchips

cwnhokie said:


> Is there a golf course near by?



There's one at Bonnet Creek on the Hilton/Waldorf property. Very nearby!


----------



## BigredNole

cwnhokie said:


> That's what I was thinking when I came back to check the response.  lol


In all honesty though, when at Disney do Disney. I would try to play one of the Disney courses. I have not been on one, but stayed at SSR. Walked the fairways and greens (when no one was playing). Very nice course.


----------



## mistyinca

Which tower(s) have a view of Epcot, and how can you get that? Do you have to request in advance?
Thanks!


----------



## BigredNole

My understanding is that Wyndham takes no requests in advance. Everything is "day of", first come first serve based on inventory turn over that day. The person I rented through the first time there said to get there early, check-in with requirements, and get the room assigned even if you have to wait. Once it was off inventory, it could not be reassigned. We knew nothing and just asked for a nice view. We were given a room overlooking the parking garage. No big deal because we do not spend time on the balcony. Then, all of a sudden, it sounded like bombs going off. Yep, fireworks galore from our balcony. It was great.


----------



## phinz

Our current room was listed in their system several weeks ahead of time. Confirmed this with a family member who has access to their reservations system. We ended up with the same room they saw listed weeks ago. It apparently is not same day/first come, based on that experience. Some of these point rentals, etc. are also from people who bought for investment. Our family member was telling us that they have several locals who book multiples and then "resell/sublet" them online for profit. They said the secondary market at Bonnet is crazy.


----------



## BigredNole

I'm checking with the people I rent through and on another Wyndham site to get PlatVIP members to respond. There may be a benefit based on level of ownership.


----------



## lpizzuro123

We stayed st Bonnet Creek last year and loved it. We are looking to head there again this year. Last time we rented from an owner through Redweek.com.  We own a timeshare in Cape Cod that is associated with both II and RCI. We might want to do a swap this year. Does anyone know if Wyndham Bonnet Creek part of either those exchange groups or can you only swap through Wyndham?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Upatnoon

lpizzuro123 said:


> We stayed st Bonnet Creek last year and loved it. We are looking to head there again this year. Last time we rented from an owner through Redweek.com.  We own a timeshare in Cape Cod that is associated with both II and RCI. We might want to do a swap this year. Does anyone know if Wyndham Bonnet Creek part of either those exchange groups or can you only swap through Wyndham?
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


Bonnet Creek can be found on RCI. For example, right now there are several units available in September in weeks. Also, sometimes they are in extra vacations. Right now there are several Sept. weeks available. It's a pretty good deal, as the most expensive 2BR is $599 for a week.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Thanks so much. I'll have to look into it tomorrow. We generally do not join because we go to Cape Cod every year and don't swap.


----------



## Upatnoon

lpizzuro123 said:


> Thanks so much. I'll have to look into it tomorrow. We generally do not join because we go to Cape Cod every year and don't swap.


You can find DVC resorts in RCI as well.
You can often find Saratoga Springs 1BRs as well in RCI weeks. The cost will be higher, because Disney tacks on $190. Generally, they Disney stays I see are within a few weeks, but other may have been picked up by an ongoing search.


----------



## BigredNole

DVC on RCI use to be good, but has been much harder. It use to be about $95 for the exchange. Our last two onsite stays were from renting through someone on RCI. I know it is not legal, but they were people I knew and they simply listed their name on it with my name. $1,200 for a 1BR BWV in early February and a 1BR SSR the week after 4th of July for $1,250. No where near as easy any more and the $190 fee gets it beyond comparison now.


----------



## tlovesdis

Ahhhhhhwe're leaving in two days (taking a red eye), checking in on Saturday!  I can hardly wait!!!!  I just know WBC is going to be awesome from everything I have ready here!!!!


----------



## Terri

Is the only parking in a parking garage?   We're a group of 16 (2 3 bedrooms) traveling in a 22 seat touring bus that will need to be parked.


----------



## phinz

Terri said:


> Is the only parking in a parking garage?   We're a group of 16 (2 3 bedrooms) traveling in a 22 seat touring bus that will need to be parked.



No. There was at least one large vehicle taking up multiple spaces in our surface parking lot last week.


----------



## keishashadow

Back from our stay in a 1 BR building 6, the last week of Jan/early Feb rented thru Vacation Strategies

We checked in very early, actually switched our flight time to first crack of dawn NS, had high hopes.  Clerk adamant no FW view units were available and only buildings opening were #2 & #3. I smiled & said I'd be more than happy to wait as long as necessary to check in.  He sighed and clicked away a bit more.  

We received the 2nd floor over the entrance to building/view of parking lot. A bit noisy but so cold in MCO, spent little time on balcony.  We got to point where the beeping backup noises of vehicles out front were our wake up calls lol. Not thrilled the one morning wherein they started to power wash the sidewalks really early tho. Would've thought after 9 am would've been a bit more appropriate time to start.  Ah well, back to being commandos we went.

Was told they were at full occupancy, at first I thought since we were 'just' renters were automatically being given the worst room.  Then, I heard them give the same spiel to other guests throughout the week while waiting in lobby for DH to bring the car around.  Each day observed an unhappy owner, loudly voicing their displeasure at the buildings into which they were assigned...awkward.  Clerks kept their composure, never realized the extent to which they deal with that sort of thing.

Skipped the parking pass & Unplugged the phone in the room, no hassles.

Had very poor reception via AT&T inside our unit, hanging off the balcony got me a bar even then calls would drop.  An issue with needing to make a few work related calls. Usually, have great reception in Disney hotels/MCO in general. Wifi was faster than what I've observed @ WDW IMO.

Thrilled that their pools were very well heated!!!  Despite air temps in the 50's able to enjoy them comfortably.  Later in the trip switched to Portofino Bay Hotel. Main pool closed, the villa one was freezing!   basically had pools to ourselves for days @ WBC = sweet.  Unfortunately, pool bar was closed due to weather there and at the next pool down.

Will say is it's a good thing they have parking garages when resort is full.  Found ourselves noticing how some cars didn't move our entire stay.  After a day we gave up circling the surface lot and went directly to the garage.  lower levels packed, but no matter how late in evening,easy enough to head up to upper floors and grab a spot right by the elevator; then easy, quick indoor walk back to tower #6.

Vacation Strategies worked patiently with me when we had a last minute change in plans due to DH not getting the original time off work.  Thankfully, they found a week earlier than we would've like, but just glad there were no penalties and they found a unit after checking multiple date scenarios I suggested.

We'd book again in an instant, felt it compared well to DVC units, but did lack a bit of the Disney 'magic' theming if that's a priority.  I actually appreciated the relative calm environment @ the resort this trip as parks were very busy.


----------



## Terri

phinz said:


> No. There was at least one large vehicle taking up multiple spaces in our surface parking lot last week.



Thanks!


----------



## BigredNole

Terri said:


> Is the only parking in a parking garage?   We're a group of 16 (2 3 bedrooms) traveling in a 22 seat touring bus that will need to be parked.


I would call to check. Some places do not allow something that size to be there. It almost sounds that you would be required to park outside of the parking garage which cannot be guaranteed.


----------



## KristinU

I think there is plenty of surface parking, but a call ahead to make sure would ease your mind


----------



## Terri

KristinU said:


> I think there is plenty of surface parking, but a call ahead to make sure would ease your mind



That's what I was thinking....Being a planner, knowing where to tell the driver to park would make me feel so much better.   Of course, 99% of us can relate to that since I doubt many non-planner personalities frequent DIS boards, LOL!   Now if anyone could tell me where to call to check on Disney Springs parking, you might just become my hero of the week.


----------



## KristinU

Yeah, we have a 31 foot class C RV that I have at times contacted town chambers of commerce and other places like that to make sure I can park it!  Google maps also helps a lot  

But Disney Springs, hmm...the best I could find was this blurb and number: 
For further directions on parking options, Guests should inquire at the 4 Auto Plazas located at the entrance to each of the 4 Walt Disney World Theme Park Parking lots, or call Guest services at (407) 824-2222.


----------



## phinz

Terri said:


> That's what I was thinking....Being a planner, knowing where to tell the driver to park would make me feel so much better.   Of course, 99% of us can relate to that since I doubt many non-planner personalities frequent DIS boards, LOL!   Now if anyone could tell me where to call to check on Disney Springs parking, you might just become my hero of the week.



Disney Springs: Park in Strawberry lot, behind Cirque. There's a ton of room. I saw several RVs parked there.



This is the same lot where you catch an Uber, fwiw.


----------



## Terri

phinz said:


> Disney Springs: Park in Strawberry lot, behind Cirque. There's a ton of room. I saw several RVs parked there.
> 
> View attachment 221155
> 
> This is the same lot where you catch an Uber, fwiw.



Oh!   Good to know!   I have a feeling, I'm going to learn all about uber and lyft this trip, too.    The lack of good WDW transportation is the only negative that I can see about WBC pre-stay.   If this were a family trip it would be no-biggie since we always have a car but with a group that is not going to be touring like a herd of buffalo, we'll see.


----------



## Cdn Gal

The front desk will take requests from owners only and will do their best to try and accommodate them.  If your name is on a guest certificate, even if you know the VIP owner directly yourself, they won't put your requests as a priority because you are 'renting.'  We are owners here and have never had a problem even during the busiest times (Christmas, March Break, Summer) to get the room and building that we want.  We go here multiple times a year, and are currently booked in for a month this August- can't wait!!!  I think that if you are renting, definitely call and try because you never know, and arrive as early as you can to secure your room, because they may just switch things up depending on who is at the front desk.  Best of luck!!


----------



## michelepa

Getting excited for our stay at WBC in a month. I've never used eBay to rent anything but this thread allayed my fears and today I called and was able to confirm my reservation at WBC which was a relief. Thank you everyone!

First time staying offsite but this isnt a Disney trip per se- going to watch son play high school ball at ESPN taking daughter to universal since son has no interest than together  for Seaworld/Discovery Cove. I digress..

My question is which grocery delivery do people prefer?
 I want to order bottled water, gatorade, chips, cookies, bananas and maybe a box of breakfast sandwhiches for my son at Carribean Beach. 
And 
for WBC we will need breakfast staples: eggs milk bread butter creamer coffee fruit and snacks for evening and maybe some laundry items. 

I want a place that will deliver to hotel and we pick up when we check in.


----------



## mbee3600

We just came back on Wednesday and ended up in Tower #2.   The check in desk said it was just updated (unit 333) in October 2016 so I opted for this over a unit with a better location or view.   Everything was in amazing shape and immaculate.

Would definitely recommend WBC to anyone!  My husband was especially thrilled since he's never been a fan of relying on the buses, ferries, etc. to get around.   Even at home he hates taking train rides to the city, etc. and prefers to drive.   

Not sure if this has been discussed elsewhere....but our unit had an LG smart tv & dvd player in the living room.   We were able to hook it up to the resort wifi and stream our Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc. shows when resting our feet after the parks.    Just remember to log out of your accounts when checking out!


----------



## phinz

mbee3600 said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed elsewhere....but our unit had an LG smart tv & dvd player in the living room.   We were able to hook it up to the resort wifi and stream our Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc. shows when resting our feet after the parks.    Just remember to log out of your accounts when checking out!



I had a difficult time getting the DVD player to connect to the WiFi, but for some reason I was able to get my phone to connect to it and control Netflix through my phone, which would broadcast on the TV. It was the strangest workaround I've had to use to stream video ever.


----------



## mbee3600

phinz said:


> I had a difficult time getting the DVD player to connect to the WiFi, but for some reason I was able to get my phone to connect to it and control Netflix through my phone, which would broadcast on the TV. It was the strangest workaround I've had to use to stream video ever.



Yes, it took a little doing for us to connect as well.   And the signal dropped a few times too.   But it was nice when it worked!


----------



## phinz

mbee3600 said:


> Yes, it took a little doing for us to connect as well.   And the signal dropped a few times too.   But it was nice when it worked!



I actually could have hijacked another resident's FireStick if I had wanted to. Hers was wide open. As a side note, the TVs can accept FireSticks if you have one, so you can bring yours with you, connect it to the WiFi and watch things to your heart's content.


----------



## supamaki

That's great to hear. I was there almost a year ago and the wifi was frightfully bad.


----------



## tlovesdis

Just back on Sunday from a 7 night stay at WBC and we loved it!!!!! We got there on a Saturday at 930am and a room was available for us.  We got 6th floor in Building 1 and ended up with an amazing fireworks view of both HS and EPCOT!!!  The room was great.  We had a 1 bedroom deluxe.  It was great for the four of us girls!  Having two sinks and mirrors to get ready at each morning was a lifesaver.  The wifi worked great for us all week.  Parking was never an issue, plenty of it.  The grounds were beautiful.  We didn't get to use the pool as the one day we took off as a break day it was pouring rain for hours and hours!!!

I would highly recommend WBC!!!!!


----------



## damo

How easy/difficult is it to get two rooms close together?  Anyone have any luck or tips?


----------



## FirstDown

Does WBC sell wine or beer at their little store?  Thanks!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Do all the rooms have balconies?


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## phinz

FirstDown said:


> Does WBC sell wine or beer at their little store?  Thanks!



I recall seeing both. There's not really an extensive selection, but there was some available.


----------



## erbeaman

We just booked through Vacation Strategy for our first stay at WBC, in April, and are so excited!  I see on the official Wyndham website that no outside food or drink is allowed in the pool area, but I am wondering how strict they really are.  It would be nice to use our small soft sided cooler bag to bring in a few waters and adult beverages.


----------



## FirstDown

phinz said:


> I recall seeing both. There's not really an extensive selection, but there was some available.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

We will be staying at WBC in late April. This is the first time we haven't stayed on property. We will have a rental car and plan to drive to the parks each day. It's important for us to arrive for rope drop each morning. When staying on property we always took the first available bus in the morning. How much time should we allocate for driving to the park, parking and getting to the turnstiles? Would you recommend different lengths of time for various parks? More time for MK due to needing to ride the ferry or monorail?


----------



## BigredNole

FirstDown said:


> Does WBC sell wine or beer at their little store?  Thanks!


If not, there is a gas station right by Boardwalk Resort that will have beer and wine.


----------



## BigredNole

I❤MICKEY said:


> It's important for us to arrive for rope drop each morning. When staying on property we always took the first available bus in the morning. How much time should we allocate for driving to the park, parking and getting to the turnstiles?



DHS and Epcot are a VERY short drive. You will get there much faster than buses. AK is not too bad either. MK is where it is a little more difficult. You have to park, take ferry/monorail. I would give an extra 15 minutes when going to MK.


----------



## phinz

I❤MICKEY said:


> We will be staying at WBC in late April. This is the first time we haven't stayed on property. We will have a rental car and plan to drive to the parks each day. It's important for us to arrive for rope drop each morning. When staying on property we always took the first available bus in the morning. How much time should we allocate for driving to the park, parking and getting to the turnstiles? Would you recommend different lengths of time for various parks? More time for MK due to needing to ride the ferry or monorail?



You're literally two lights down from Hollywood Studios, so that's an easy jaunt. Animal Kingdom is farthest away. Epcot is very easy to get to. Magic Kingdom takes a bit longer. Length of time necessary to get there, get parked (you might wind up in a far out lot if you have a lot of people with the same idea) and get to the gates all depends on the guest load that day. If you have a lot of people in town then you'll have a long line for parking. If the Monorail is running then the Express will be quick, provided there aren't a bunch of people in line in front of you. It's really hard to say. Give yourself more time than you expect and if there aren't a lot of people there then you'll be up front.


----------



## Spanky

Balcony on all rooms above the first floor. The first floor have patios .
I would allow 25-30 minutes from WBC to MK. That allows time for ride from parking lot, transportation to front gate , bagcheck, and thru turn stalls. Remember you can do all of that before the opening ceremony now that it has been moved to the front of the castle. Rope drop is at the castle spokes to the different lands.


----------



## supamaki

erbeaman said:


> We just booked through Vacation Strategy for our first stay at WBC, in April, and are so excited!  I see on the official Wyndham website that no outside food or drink is allowed in the pool area, but I am wondering how strict they really are.  It would be nice to use our small soft sided cooler bag to bring in a few waters and adult beverages.



I didn't have a problem bringing m own beverages last time we were here, but didn't bring a cooler. We just checked in and haven't been to the pool yet this trip, but I'll report back if I see coolers. I have a feeling I will.


----------



## missingdisneymore

erbeaman said:


> We just booked through Vacation Strategy for our first stay at WBC, in April, and are so excited!  I see on the official Wyndham website that no outside food or drink is allowed in the pool area, but I am wondering how strict they really are.  It would be nice to use our small soft sided cooler bag to bring in a few waters and adult beverages.


We always bring down a smaller wheeled cooler with drinks/snacks and stack our towels, etc. on top.  Way easier to bring everything down to the pool in one trip.  We bring fruit, chips, sandwiches, paper plates, whatever beverages we want for the day and are sure to clean up after ourselves.  Everyone does it.  It's not a problem unless you have glass containers.  They technically don't allow that but.....


----------



## missingdisneymore

To add, our wheeled cooler kinda looks like a wheeled giant tote bag with an extendable handle.  It's not like we bring down a 50 gal. Igloo or anything like that.


----------



## act1980

The last time I was there the parking was a nightmare at tower 6, this was in 2015. I would drive around for ages trying to find a space and I remember watching people form our balcony having the same problem. 2011 wasn't as bad so I assume the resort has got much busier over the years. Is the parking still bad or does it depend on what tower you're in?


----------



## act1980

Apart from Vacation Strategy who else can I rent BC from? Thanks!


----------



## michelepa

I rented my condo from ebay with a travel ageny. By the time I had done all my research about our first offsite stay none of the other agenies mentioned on this thread had any availability for my spring break week. I just kept watching on ebay until i found my week and a seller with many reviews snd100% rating Everything is all set we are staying in a couple weeks and I have confirmed my reservation with WBC directly.


----------



## katie111

We are using Farrell's Vacation Rentals for our upcoming trip.  They were recommended on this thread & they were the only ones with availability for our last minute spring break trip.  It has been a really easy process.


----------



## act1980

katie111 said:


> We are using Farrell's Vacation Rentals for our upcoming trip.  They were recommended on this thread & they were the only ones with availability for our last minute spring break trip.  It has been a really easy process.



Thanks, I have requested a quote!


----------



## KristinU

We've been really happy with Ken and Denise at www.vacationupgrades.com.


----------



## TnTWalter

is there a link to the best drives to the parks from bonnet creek? thanks.


----------



## phinz

TnTWalter said:


> is there a link to the best drives to the parks from bonnet creek? thanks.



Just use Waze or Google Maps. They're the best at getting you there. We only got sidetracked once, and that's when I didn't do what Waze told me to do. It's all pretty straightforward. If you can drive to the parks from Caribbean Beach Resort of Disney Springs you can get there from Bonnet Creek.

Basically, to get to the Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom or DHS, take a left off of Chelonia Pkwy onto Buena Vista and follow the signs. To get to Epcot or Disney Springs, take a right onto Buena Vista and follow the signs, although it's just as easy to turn left to get to Epcot. If you can find Buena Vista you can get to the parks.


----------



## kangamangus

act1980 said:


> The last time I was there the parking was a nightmare at tower 6, this was in 2015. I would drive around for ages trying to find a space and I remember watching people form our balcony having the same problem.



I didn't see any point to driving around.  We were in tower 6 four months ago.  If we came back late in the day, the lot would be full, and very unlikely to have a spot open up. So typically went straight to the adjacent parking garage.  It was physically connected to tower 6, and usually got us to our rooms quicker then sharking around the lot.


----------



## theyoungs07

kangamangus said:


> I didn't see any point to driving around.  We were in tower 6 four months ago.  If we came back late in the day, the lot would be full, and very unlikely to have a spot open up. So typically went straight to the adjacent parking garage.  It was physically connected to tower 6, and usually got us to our rooms quicker then sharking around the lot.


That doesn't sound good for us, we have a van that is almost 8.5 ft tall and we don't fit into any parking garage I've ever seen.  Is surface parking worse for certain towers?


----------



## chicagoshannon

We've never had a problem finding a parking spot anywhere but tower 6.  We were there in September and couldn't even find a handicap spot in the surface lot.

In the past we'd always been placed in tower 3 and had no problem finding spots.


----------



## runwad

What's the problem parking in the parking garage? I think I'd rather park there so my car will be out of the sun. But everyone talks like its a bad thing???


----------



## phinz

Tower 2 had a surfeit of spaces available when we were there. Tower 1 looked the same when we drove by it.


----------



## lindsey

I have found towers 1, 2, 3 to have plenty of parking spaces.


----------



## kangamangus

We love the parking garage, but be warned-
Our first night at WBC, I dropped my family off at the front door, and then parked in the garage. I didn't realize that the parking garage is also connected to the Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort.

Disoriented, I thought I must have wandered into Tower 5, so I headed counter-clockwise around the lake. But the Grand Orlando is on the other side, so I walked completely around the lake before I realized how lost I was!


----------



## ibob52

runwad said:


> What's the problem parking in the parking garage? I think I'd rather park there so my car will be out of the sun. But everyone talks like its a bad thing???



*I'm a fan of the parking garage . . .*

* to me the car is in the shade and in my mind that would make it cooler*

*than a car parked in the direct sun light. Our process is we drop off the passengers*

*at the building entrance and I go park the car. *

*Usually it is the parking garage by Building 4 & 5 because that is where we like to stay.*

*I like being one of the few who don't mind the parking garage.*


----------



## minniemomof3

I will be checkin in on Monday March 13th in the evening.  I tried calling to put in  a room request and was told they only accept room requests at check in.  I will be arriving at 8 in the evening.  What are my chances of being accommodated so late?  

Also, Which building has the check in lobby and which building has the Starbucks?  I prefer a building with a lobby, which one should I request?  Thanks!


----------



## BigredNole

At 8PM on a Monday check-in, your options are going to be limited during SB season. There may be some inventory, but I think you may just get stuck with whatever is available. Sat/Sun check-in is much better. On Monday, most of the turnover is done and occupied.


----------



## lindsmom

Just confirming what I have been reading: we are scheduled to check in on a Saturday (day before Easter).  We are moving over from another hotel, so originally I was going to go midday during a park break at "official" check in time - 4:00.  However, it sounds like we would be better off going BEFORE we go to a park?  Are we allowed to go at, say, 7:00 am and do a pre check in?


----------



## BigredNole

lindsmom said:


> However, it sounds like we would be better off going BEFORE we go to a park?  Are we allowed to go at, say, 7:00 am and do a pre check in?


That is exactly what I would do. Not sure if you have a car or not. I would just let the fam go to the park as they normally do. Just you go do early check-in, get choice of room (may have to wait), and SKIP the parking desk. You won't be harassed because your spouse is not with you. Then, just drive to the park they are headed to and meet there. Check-in should only take 15-20 minutes tops.


----------



## katie111

Do any of the buildings have a restaurant/bar inside of them?


----------



## BigredNole

Going strictly from memory, the Wyndham Grand Orlando (attached to WBC) has a bar and restaurant inside. There are bars and quick service type food places at the pools in Tower 5 and Tower 6. Not sure of the hours. There is a QS type place by the lobby that has standard hours. I think the Waldorf right next to it has Bull and Bear which is suppose to be excellent. WGO has Deep Blue Seafood. I have heard that is excellent as well. One thing to factor in though is that hotel places tend to be a bit more expensive. Going offsite just a few miles, you run into better prices and Happy Hour


----------



## KristinU

BigredNole said:


> That is exactly what I would do. Not sure if you have a car or not. I would just let the fam go to the park as they normally do. Just you go do early check-in, get choice of room (may have to wait), and SKIP the parking desk. You won't be harassed because your spouse is not with you. Then, just drive to the park they are headed to and meet there. Check-in should only take 15-20 minutes tops.



This is exactly my plan for our upcoming trip, with the addition of me heading to the grocery store after checking in and then swinging back to the WBC bell desk to drop off said groceries


----------



## BigredNole

You may want to hold off on grocery shopping unless the room is ready. I am not certain WBC has refrigerated storage. If it were me, check-in, meet family at the park, then head to the grocery store when room is ready, then back to WBC.


----------



## KristinU

BigredNole said:


> You may want to hold off on grocery shopping unless the room is ready. I am not certain WBC has refrigerated storage. If it were me, check-in, meet family at the park, then head to the grocery store when room is ready, then back to WBC.



Nope, they do have refrigerated and frozen storage at the main bell station 

ETA: I will likely swing through after checking in to be sure they have plenty of room, of course.


----------



## act1980

lindsey said:


> I have found towers 1, 2, 3 to have plenty of parking spaces.



Good to know, thanks! I assumed certain towers wouldn't be as busy. I did try parking in the garage in Tower 6 but that was rammed too.


----------



## Lmiller1882

Has anyone stayed in the Tower 6 Four Bedroom Presidential? Do you have views of pool and lake and fireworks? Thanks!!


----------



## Lmiller1882

Does anyone have menu's of the restaurants at Bonnet Creek? Any food close to Tower 6?


----------



## kfsprt444

Does anyone know where the splash pad for toddlers and playground is located?  ... as in, near which tower?  I am heading down in 2 weeks with my parents, husband, and 2.5 year old daughter.  I'm 6 months pregnant so want to request a room (although I know not guaranteed) at check in that is 'near' toddler attractions as to avoid trekking all over the resort with a bowling ball belly, likely trying to keep up with my daughter!


----------



## ibob52

*IIRC there is a splash area by the Main Building / Puerto de Leon on the map.*

*There is a mini playground for toddlers etc . . near Tower 1*

*Occasionally there is a Bounce House set up on the Lawn between *

*Tower 1 and the Main Building.*


----------



## chicagoshannon

The bounce house is not always there.  We've actually only seen it on one of our visits.

I would suggest tower 1 for the proximity to the main pool and play ground.  Tower 4 wouldn't be bad either.  That tower is right by the ampitheater where they have shows (magic show and gatorland)

I think our favorite tower is tower 3 though.  It is right by the pool that has a small kiddie pool, there is always adequate parking, and one of the bar/restaurants is right there too.  We stayed in tower 6 last time and while the pool that's there is nice it was always pretty noisy and it was just such a big tower that we could never find parking. I think we'll be requesting tower 3 again next time.


----------



## kangamangus

Lmiller1882 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the Tower 6 Four Bedroom Presidential? Do you have views of pool and lake and fireworks? Thanks!!



We had a pretty stunning view of the Epcot fireworks, and MK further away.  The pool was on the other side of the building.
If you had pool view, you might have a view of the Hollywood studio fireworks, but it wouldnt be a very good angle.


----------



## airplane

Can I book last minute?   For example if I jump in my car tonight and get there in 15 hours... Also can I add on days while I am there?


----------



## Upatnoon

airplane said:


> Can I book last minute?   For example if I jump in my car tonight and get there in 15 hours... Also can I add on days while I am there?


This is a timeshare resort that requires planning, not a hotel. Sometimes you can find a firesale on ebay or tugbbs, but for the most part you have to plan ahead.

You may be able to book the resort on one of the hotel sites, but be prepared to pay much more than what you can find on the gray market.


----------



## BigredNole

airplane said:


> Can I book last minute?   For example if I jump in my car tonight and get there in 15 hours... Also can I add on days while I am there?


AS the previous poster stated, you cannot just show up, at least not at WBC. You could possibly do it at the hotel building of Wyndham Grand Orlando but it is just a studio room (I believe).

The best thing to do is go to TUG (Timeshare User Group), join, and ask on the boards. You will most likely find Gold or Platinum VIP owners that are more than willing to check availability, book at the massive discount rate, and get you something if there is inventory. The advantage of a PlatVIP owner is they can book inside 60-days for 50% of the points AND get a free room upgrade based on inventory. If you are booking a 2BR Dlx and the only upgrade available is a 4BR Pres, they can book the 4BR Pres at 50% of the points for the 2BR Dlx.


----------



## blakefamily

Can hardly wait for our trip 5/13/17.  2 more months and we will be at WBC again.


----------



## michelepa

We will be checking into WBC in two weeks around this time - first time - very excited- alot of new things planned


----------



## mom25kiddos

We are heading to WBC in May (and don't know much about it), have never stayed there before but our kids have often enjoyed the resort activities at other timeshares we have stayed at.  are there similar activities at WBC (crafts, organized fun/mayhem for kids)?  If so, any ideas on the typical schedule/activities?


----------



## Tinknalli

There are things like tie dye shirts, ice cream socials, trivia,crafts, face painting, wild life shows, sometimes blow up slides and bouncehouses.  And other stuff, I can't think of right now.  Some things are free and some have a fee.  You will be given a weekly activities schedule when you check in. There are magnets on the fridge so we hang it there.


----------



## Fabnsab

Just checked in today. They asked us for our cell phone number and license plate number at check in so I'm assuming they're on to the "unplug your room phone" trick to avoid the timeshare.

Can someone refresh my memory on which towers have views of the fireworks?

We are in 5 with parking lot views.


----------



## phinz

They're definitely on to the "unplug your room phone" thing, since I was told by somebody who works in sales to do just that so we wouldn't be annoyed. We didn't, but our phone only rang once all week while we were there, and when we picked it up nobody was on the other end.


----------



## BigredNole

If they are asking for cellphone numbers, I will give them a telemarketers number.


----------



## act1980

Does anyone know what tower has been most recently renovated? Thanks!


----------



## phinz

act1980 said:


> Does anyone know what tower has been most recently renovated? Thanks!



Tower 2 still smelled like paint in February, and there were still Pods outside for storage, so I imagine it was renovated recently or is still being renovated.


----------



## runwad

If they ask me for my cell number I'm going to say I don't have one! geez


----------



## act1980

phinz said:


> Tower 2 still smelled like paint in February, and there were still Pods outside for storage, so I imagine it was renovated recently or is still being renovated.


Thanks! 

I think I would like to be in Tower 4 or 5 but not sure when those were done. Ive stayed in Tower 6 a few times so I feel like a change


----------



## pepperandchips

We gave them a cell number for sure the last time (and I'm thinking a couple times before that as well). They never bothered me even once.

Hilariously when the next desk agent over asked the party next to us at check in for their license plate number, the mom sent the daughter out to get it and she came back in and told them MY license plate number. I didn't say anything but I found it funny. (There's no way she could have gotten the car wrong - I have a personalized tag frame, bumper stickers and magnets)


----------



## act1980

I've booked a 1 bedroom unit, can anyone tell me if they have a pack and play? Thanks!


----------



## Spanky

Yes, both pack & plays and high chairs are available but not in unlimited quantities. Should be no charge.


----------



## act1980

Spanky said:


> Yes, both pack & plays and high chairs are available but not in unlimited quantities. Should be no charge.


Thank you! When do I need to request this?


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Thank you! When do I need to request this?


When you check in, ask for a pack'n'play and high chair and they will be delivered to you room. Never had an issue.


----------



## act1980

Upatnoon said:


> When you check in, ask for a pack'n'play and high chair and they will be delivered to you room. Never had an issue.


Thanks!


----------



## DisSconnie

We leave in 40 days! Does anyone have a screen shot of the current activity schedule at the resort?

Thanks!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Which pool has the biggest slide and is best for bigger kids?  Also, do all the pools have snack bars?  Drinks?


----------



## Rigbyfab4

erbeaman said:


> We just booked through Vacation Strategy for our first stay at WBC, in April, and are so excited!  I see on the official Wyndham website that no outside food or drink is allowed in the pool area, but I am wondering how strict they really are.  It would be nice to use our small soft sided cooler bag to bring in a few waters and adult beverages.



I would be really surprised if anyone gave you a hard time about it. Just avoid glass!


----------



## Rigbyfab4

Lmiller1882 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the Tower 6 Four Bedroom Presidential? Do you have views of pool and lake and fireworks? Thanks!!



We were on the pool side and appreciated that view. We didn't have great fireworks visibility (we were at an angle to them) but the room itself was spectacular. If you really want the best fireworks experience, the best place to be is in the parks, but it's not bad from WBC. We also enjoyed having a Dismey Springs view.


----------



## BigredNole

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Which pool has the biggest slide and is best for bigger kids?  Also, do all the pools have snack bars?  Drinks?


Each pool has its benefits. The pool at Tower 6 has the big slide, pool bar, and zero entry pool as well. Tower 5 has a pool bar, an adult pool, and a small pool w/ lazy river. The pool at the Lobby area is quite big, has a bar, and a lazy river. It really comes down to whether they want the slide or lazy river I guess.


----------



## katie111

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Which pool has the biggest slide and is best for bigger kids?  Also, do all the pools have snack bars?  Drinks?



The slide at tower 6 is a tube slide and doesn't go into a pool, it just goes into like a tray of water.  The other slide at Tower 2/3 is an open slide that goes into the pool.  My kids preferred the open slide.  Neither slide is very large so it really just depends what type of slide your kids prefer.


----------



## KristinU

FWIW, my DS and his friend (both 12 last year) preferred the lazy river over the slides.  If your kids like tossing around a beach ball or anything like that, I'd recommend bringing one along - the little poolside shop is way expensive, I want to say their little plastic balls were like $8 or so.


----------



## CindySwims

I have a copy of the current, March 2017, activity schedule. If someone can explain how to post pictures I can post it here.


----------



## Fabnsab

I Ann at WBC now and already booked my next week! We will be here for 7 nights starting October 28 of 2017.

Anyone have any knowledge of what the resort does for Halloween? I searched and couldn't find much at all. 

Tia


----------



## KristinU

CindySwims said:


> I have a copy of the current, March 2017, activity schedule. If someone can explain how to post pictures I can post it here.


You need to save your image somewhere that has a public link and then you can upload it into a message by clicking on the photo icon in the reply toolbar, you then paste the URL link.  I can do it for you if you'd like - shoot me a PM and I'll give you my email address to send it to.


----------



## damo

KristinU said:


> You need to save your image somewhere that has a public link and then you can upload it into a message by clicking on the photo icon in the reply toolbar, you then paste the URL link.  I can do it for you if you'd like - shoot me a PM and I'll give you my email address to send it to.



Or, just have it stored on your computer and click on the upload a file button that is right beside post reply.  You don't have to have it somewhere else anymore.


----------



## KristinU

damo said:


> Or, just have it stored on your computer and click on the upload a file button that is right beside post reply.  You don't have to have it somewhere else anymore.



Good to know!


----------



## Tattylou

Never stayed at Bonnet Creek before bc we usually stay in a Disney value resort, but considering Bonnet Creek next time. Do most of you use VRBO or Homeaway type sites or did you book directly through the Wyndham Bonnet Creek site? I wasn't sure if one option was better than the other. I appreciate opinions! Thanks


----------



## phinz

Tattylou said:


> Never stayed at Bonnet Creek before bc we usually stay in a Disney value resort, but considering Bonnet Creek next time. Do most of you use VRBO or Homeaway type sites or did you book directly through the Wyndham Bonnet Creek site? I wasn't sure if one option was better than the other. I appreciate opinions! Thanks



A lot of people use resellers like vacationupgrades.com. Going straight through Wyndham is expensive unless you're one of their timeshare owners.


----------



## KristinU

Tattylou said:


> Never stayed at Bonnet Creek before bc we usually stay in a Disney value resort, but considering Bonnet Creek next time. Do most of you use VRBO or Homeaway type sites or did you book directly through the Wyndham Bonnet Creek site? I wasn't sure if one option was better than the other. I appreciate opinions! Thanks



We've used www.vacationupgrades.com several times very happily and are now trying www.vacationstrategy.com for our upcoming trip, both are very reputable and are a much better price than booking directly through Wyndham.  I'm sure others will chime in with other options as well.


----------



## Tattylou

phinz said:


> A lot of people use resellers like vacationupgrades.com. Going straight through Wyndham is expensive unless you're one of their timeshare owners.





KristinU said:


> We've used www.vacationupgrades.com several times very happily and are now trying www.vacationstrategy.com for our upcoming trip, both are very reputable and are a much better price than booking directly through Wyndham.  I'm sure others will chime in with other options as well.



Do either of you know if the vacationupgrades pricing list is the total or are there additional fees? I'm looking at 4 nights in late Nov/early Dec for a 2 bedroom and it says $595. That is a steal If it is the total!! Thx


----------



## pepperandchips

Tattylou said:


> Do either of you know if the vacationupgrades pricing list is the total or are there additional fees? I'm looking at 4 nights in late Nov/early Dec for a 2 bedroom and it says $595. That is a steal If it is the total!! Thx



That rate is about what we usually pay. I usually work with Shelby Resorts but have used Farrell's Vacations too. Heard good things about the two already mentioned but was able to beat their rate. I've also successfully used eBay (don't remember the seller but it didn't seem like a broker anyway) and have a reservation for March 31 using a broker on eBay. Will report back with my experience from the new eBay seller after I am assured that check in goes fine


----------



## KristinU

Tattylou said:


> Do either of you know if the vacationupgrades pricing list is the total or are there additional fees? I'm looking at 4 nights in late Nov/early Dec for a 2 bedroom and it says $595. That is a steal If it is the total!! Thx



No other fees like parking or resort fees required.  They will take your credit card at check-in for incidentals, which we've never been charged for...I guess you could probably charge drinks or activities to your room?  We just have paid for things as needed, so I'm not sure what the scenario would be to have your card charged (and of course we've never trashed the room or anything like that!)  

Resort activities like crafts, a rubber ducky race, food for the koi in the lake, and ice cream sundaes are extra but of course totally optional.  Most of their activities are free, but I thought I'd mention the ones that have a cost associated.  

Of course you will need to consider park transportation, so figure in your choice of transportation: Uber/Lyft, parking at the parks for $20 a day (unless you're an AP holder - free!), or the Wyndham shuttle which I believe is $6 per person round-trip.

And yep, the $595 for 4 nights sounds on par with what we paid last November for a girls weekend.  We stayed 5 nights and it was about $700 - split between 4 of us, my friends couldn't believe the great price and certainly weren't expecting the beautiful resort at WBC for that price!  One friend was envisioning an old uncle's stale old condo or something like that, LOL!


----------



## Tattylou

@KristinU , I don't blame your friend bc it sounds almost too good to be true! Lol. We usually stay at a Disney value resort, but I think this would work out to less than that with a lot more room. We would likely rent a car and just pay to park at the parks. I haven't stayed off site at WDW since I was about 11 so that would be new to us!  Im trying to convince myself that I should book a mini trip down there in Dec so the more reasonable I can get everything, the more likely I am to go!!


----------



## BigredNole

Tattylou said:


> Do most of you use VRBO or Homeaway type sites or did you book directly through the Wyndham Bonnet Creek site?



For the best prices, people book through actual owner directly. VS, VU, VRBO, etc will get you good prices. However, the best prices will come from PlatVIP owners directly. For example, VS can get you a 2BR for $1,200. A PlatVIP owner may be able to get it for you at $500 - $700


----------



## Tattylou

BigredNole said:


> For the best prices, people book through actual owner directly. VS, VU, VRBO, etc will get you good prices. However, the best prices will come from PlatVIP owners directly. For example, VS can get you a 2BR for $1,200. A PlatVIP owner may be able to get it for you at $500 - $700



How do ppl go about the PlatVIP? I'm totally new to Bonnet Creek. Thx!


----------



## kfsprt444

Hello, I am leaving in a few days and staying for a week with my family.  Booked through eBay.  As this isn't technically a 'hotel', I was wondering about shampoo.  Do they provide shampoo in the bathrooms, or are you expected to bring your own?  I was thinking if they do, maybe its just a one little bottle that would last for 2 nights or so.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## pepperandchips

kfsprt444 said:


> its just a one little bottle that would last for 2 nights or so.



This! BYO toiletries  they give you those little tiny bottles but you'll want more


----------



## kfsprt444

pepperandchips said:


> This! BYO toiletries  they give you those little tiny bottles but you'll want more


 thanks so much!


----------



## TSM

We are planning our first stay at WBC. We have always stayed onsite at Disney and used their transportation. This time we are renting a car and going with my parents(me, my husband, and daughter).  Is there any way for them to drop us off at the parks so they can keep the rental car to do other things without paying for parking???


----------



## pepperandchips

TSM said:


> We are planning our first stay at WBC. We have always stayed onsite at Disney and used their transportation. This time we are renting a car and going with my parents(me, my husband, and daughter).  Is there any way for them to drop us off at the parks so they can keep the rental car to do other things without paying for parking???



Of course, simply tell the CM at the parking kiosks that your parents are dropping you off. The CM may even give you some good instructions about how to do this best. I will say that for the Magic Kingdom you will be much better off to have gps route you to the Contemporary Resort, tell the gate attendant there that you are being dropped off, and have your parents drop you in the Bay Lake Tower parking lot (to your left of the parking gate) as it is a very short walk to the Magic Kingdom versus being dropped off at the TTC and needing to take a ferry or monorail. Also the last couple of times I walked from the Contemporary to MK there was a dedicated bag check at that walking path. I don't have any good "cheats" like that for the other parks unless you want to enter Epcot using the International Gateway in World Showcase, in which case you can have your parents drop you off at the Beach Club.


----------



## TSM

pepperandchips said:


> Of course, simply tell the CM at the parking kiosks that your parents are dropping you off. The CM may even give you some good instructions about how to do this best. I will say that for the Magic Kingdom you will be much better off to have gps route you to the Contemporary Resort, tell the gate attendant there that you are being dropped off, and have your parents drop you in the Bay Lake Tower parking lot (to your left of the parking gate) as it is a very short walk to the Magic Kingdom versus being dropped off at the TTC and needing to take a ferry or monorail. Also the last couple of times I walked from the Contemporary to MK there was a dedicated bag check at that walking path. I don't have any good "cheats" like that for the other parks unless you want to enter Epcot using the International Gateway in World Showcase, in which case you can have your parents drop you off at the Beach Club.


That is an awesome idea!!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ibob52

*We walked to Magic Kingdom from the Contemporary Resort it was quite nice.

The next time we took the Monorail from the TTC area but when we exited the park after 

the parade (or fireworks) the lines to take the Boats or Monorail were quite large . . of 

course (we chose to wait it out)

I know the crowd all have something in common (Disney) but I don't need to 

be elbow to elbow (congested) as a farewell . . thank you very much.

The third MK visit was a no brainer . . valet park at Contemporary Resort.

No more TTC for me again . . thank you. If valet parking is eliminated then we will uber it etc 
*


----------



## Cdn Gal

So excited!!!! We have just booked Bonnet Creek for the summer!! Now I have to figure out which building to request!


----------



## kangamangus

kfsprt444 said:


> Do they provide shampoo in the bathrooms, or are you expected to bring your own?  I was thinking if they do, maybe its just a one little bottle that would last for 2 nights or so.  Thanks for any info!



We were just there with 11 people.  We quickly burned through most of the supplies, ie dishwasher detergent, clothes detergents, soap, shampoo, TP, trashbags, etc.

All we had to do was call the desk, and they ran up whatever supplies within a few minutes, no charge.  They were pretty amazing. The only quirk I had was with the pool towels.  For whatever reason, they are really, really strict with those suckers.


----------



## BigredNole

Tattylou said:


> How do ppl go about the PlatVIP? I'm totally new to Bonnet Creek. Thx!


You have to go to sites to find owners directly. TugBBS is one of the biggest. You can also Google timeshare renters.


----------



## TnTWalter

I'm so excited I will be there in a week. My kids are teens now. We were in Tower 4 last time and really liked it...thinking of trying to get this tower again. Any other towers we should consider? 

When can we check in or at least arrive and let our preferences etc known?

Thanks. Trish


----------



## BigredNole

TnTWalter said:


> When can we check in or at least arrive and let our preferences etc known?



We stayed in Tower 4 and the location was perfect. It was close to the lobby, close to both lazy rivers, close to the pirate ship pool, and the grills were right outside the building. The only minor issue we had was sometimes having to park in the garage, and that was very minor. I would hope to stay in Tower 4 again.

As for check-in, the earlier you get there the better chance of locking in a location of choice. They only do assignments at day of arrival. If you get a good desk person, they may do it over the phone, but not likely. The person I rent through is a PlatVIP owner. Even he doesn't get early room assignment.


----------



## SunTravels

kangamangus said:


> We were just there with 11 people.  We quickly burned through most of the supplies, ie dishwasher detergent, clothes detergents, soap, shampoo, TP, trashbags, etc.
> 
> All we had to do was call the desk, and they ran up whatever supplies within a few minutes, no charge.  They were pretty amazing. The only quirk I had was with the pool towels.  For whatever reason, they are really, really strict with those suckers.



I second this.  The bell hops chuckled when they saw our paper towels saying "we provide those, if you need more you can call down."  We never had an issue getting things and getting them in a timely manor. We were concerned about the pool towels and keeping track because checking them out was a process, but we turned them in to the activities desk the morning we left (and they never even counted how many we had, my brother said the same thing for his room) so I think we were a little crazy about them for no reason.


----------



## ibob52

*We have been to WBC a few times starting 2012 

The check out of the pool towels system has been the same way for at least 5 years.

Once someone took one of our towels (yep they all look the same) 

We told the towel attendant we needed another towel (and told him why) 

and he gave it to us . . no problem.  

I wasn't charged for a towel so after the first stay I relaxed a bit. 

I prefer the towels that are in the room over the pool towels 
*


----------



## runwad

Should we bring our own beach towels for the pool? What is this about pool towels? I must've missed it.


----------



## KristinU

runwad said:


> Should we bring our own beach towels for the pool? What is this about pool towels? I must've missed it.



You check out pool towels from the rec desk for the duration of your trip.  You give them name and room information.  You can exchange them at the pools for fresh ones (or just throw them in the laundry in your villa, which is what we do most of the time) and then at the end of your stay you turn them back in.

It wouldn't hurt to bring your own if you have the space, just so you don't walk up to the wrong lounge chair and grab the towel that looks like everyone else's and start putting on someone else's flip flops


----------



## BigredNole

runwad said:


> Should we bring our own beach towels for the pool? What is this about pool towels? I must've missed it.


Pool towels are really no different than at any other resort except you sign them out to your room number. I am not certain about WBC but at another Wyndham resort they charged $15 per pool towel that was not returned. You sign the card for the number of towels you checkout and when you return them you get your card back. If they still have the card at the end of the stay, they billed it to the room.

I would also recommend bringing your own beach towels. Although not necessary, it is nice to have your own.


----------



## DTW2WDW

Looking forward to our first stay at Bonnet Creek in another week or so.  We're planning on spending quite a bit of time at the resort this trip.  How do things work at the pools as far as food and drinks?  Glass-free containers for water OK and everything else is not permitted?  I've been to resorts that were very lax and others not so much.  Thanks.


----------



## BigredNole

I think it is very lax. As you stated, no glass. I am sure coolers are not permitted but they do not search what you bring in. If you had a small cooler that fit in a beach type bag, no one would care I think. I know I brought my own adult beverages to the pools when I wanted one. I think that is part of the Wyndham experience. Having that full kitchen and grills lets you bring your own stuff with you.


----------



## PrincessNelly

I just found a good deal but I was curious, when booking through VRBO, is there a daily resort fee charged?


----------



## Gr8t Fan

PrincessNelly said:


> I just found a good deal but I was curious, when booking through VRBO, is there a daily resort fee charged?



No.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Gr8t Fan said:


> No.


thank you


----------



## BigredNole

No resort fee. Although minor, people get annoyed because they did not know. When you check-in, you will be charged $100 on your credit card for room charging even if you don't want room charging. If you don't use it, it is refunded. If you spend more, then the rest is billed at the end of the stay.


----------



## mom25kiddos

Is there a bar/restaurant at the pool?  if so, what are prices like?  thanks!


----------



## SunTravels

mom25kiddos said:


> Is there a bar/restaurant at the pool?  if so, what are prices like?  thanks!



Yes.

Building 3 has a bar that has pizza and a few other things. I thought it was reasonable for a resort, but It's not cheap.

Between Building 4 and 5 there is a bar that has food, tacos, burgers, hot dogs, salads, wings. Same thoughts on pricing as the pizza place.

At the Wyndham Grand there is a sit down restaurant (BB Grill) that has a decent selection, but I found it to be the most
Pricey.

At the lobby next to the lobby pool, there is a little takeout area that has breakfast sandwiches and lunch sandwiches, fries. Resonable prices for a resort.

Food was pretty good all around. We mostly cooked on the grills, but when we didn't feel like cooking it was nice to have some variety and choices.

The drinks were a little pricey, but there was no shortage of liquor in them.

Edited: price is subjective, if you look around online you can find some menus and prices. I am from the NY tristate area and now live in Palm Beach County, I am basing my assessment of price on what i pay in those expensive  areas.  If you live other places I imagine you may think all the restaurants are pricey (but they are still less than Disney resorts).


----------



## eeyoresmom

I just got Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek on Priceline. I will be reading the threads to educate myself but does anyone know what fees I may have to pay in addition to my PL bid? My receipt does say $442 charged today, Hotel fee $60 , Total cost $502. We are staying 3 nights. I assume I will pay the $60 hotel fee at check out but can they charge me a parking fee as well?


----------



## Cdn Gal

I think that if you are staying at the Grand, then your hotel fee includes the parking, and so the $60 should include everything.  Keep in mind that you purchased the hotel side, not the timeshare side of the resort.


----------



## Cdn Gal

BigredNole said:


> I think it is very lax. As you stated, no glass. I am sure coolers are not permitted but they do not search what you bring in. If you had a small cooler that fit in a beach type bag, no one would care I think. I know I brought my own adult beverages to the pools when I wanted one. I think that is part of the Wyndham experience. Having that full kitchen and grills lets you bring your own stuff with you.



We always bring in a soft sided cooler to wherever our lounger is, as long as you are not obvious about bring in...ummm your beverages, you will be fine . We poor our bottles from the soft sided cooler into a bubba mug and drink from that!


----------



## ibob52

*


eeyoresmom said:



			I assume I will pay the $60 hotel fee at check out but can they charge me a parking fee as well?
		
Click to expand...

*
*I did a google search of: *

*Does Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek Charge for Parking*

*and one result was: resortfeechecker.com a website that lists the fees of a specific hotel

The website is new to me and it is now added to my favorite/bookmark  travel notes.

The answer is yes it does charge for parking . .

 which I found odd due to the numerous free parking spots for WBC Resort *


----------



## eeyoresmom

Cdn Gal said:


> I think that if you are staying at the Grand, then your hotel fee includes the parking, and so the $60 should include everything.  Keep in mind that you purchased the hotel side, not the timeshare side of the resort.


Thank you. I am still confused, lol. Should I be reading this thread for info or is this focused on the timeshare side???


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

We love Bonnet Creek, too.  Wondering if anyone has noticed if there is a best day and time to check in?  That is, in terms of getting the room you prefer (fireworks view for us).


----------



## pepperandchips

eeyoresmom said:


> Thank you. I am still confused, lol. Should I be reading this thread for info or is this focused on the timeshare side???



THis thread is about the time share resort but they do share amenities with the Grand so you might find some helpful tips here.


----------



## BigredNole

eeyoresmom said:


> Thank you. I am still confused, lol. Should I be reading this thread for info or is this focused on the timeshare side???


The hotel and timeshare are on the same property and share all of the amenities. The difference is the hotel side has additional fees that the timeshare side is exempt from. In my limited experience, the hotel is vastly more expensive than the timeshare rooms. However, you do get daily housekeeping I believe.


----------



## eeyoresmom

Thank you all so much. From photos it looks really close to Disney properties. In one picture I could see swan and dolphin. Since we are driving should we follow the epcot or animal kingdom resort are signs? Also does anyone know if there is free parking around there? We went to Puerto Rico last year and paid $$$  before realizing we could park in the street in front of the hotel and it was a lot closer to our room than the garage. Not a big deal either way.


----------



## pepperandchips

eeyoresmom said:


> Thank you all so much. From photos it looks really close to Disney properties. In one picture I could see swan and dolphin. Since we are driving should we follow the epcot or animal kingdom resort are signs? Also does anyone know if there is free parking around there? We went to Puerto Rico last year and paid $$$  before realizing we could park in the street in front of the hotel and it was a lot closer to our room than the garage. Not a big deal either way.



Bonnet Creek (with the Wyndham Grand, timeshare, Hilton, and Waldorf hotels in it) is accessed via one major artery (Chelonia Parkway) that comes off of Buena Vista Drive. Chelonia is the street right next to Carribean Beach resort. It's not far from the Epcot resorts but located between the entrance for the Boardwalk and Disney Springs. When you get close there are maroon signs for the Bonnet Creek Resort.


----------



## sista

Hi there. I'm so excited to be starting to plan a trip for December!! It's been many years since we went so this is a big deal for our family. We have stayed at Bonnett Creek in a 2 bedroom before and just loved it. Is December too soon to try to get the timeshare side of bonnet creek? Everything I'm finding shows dates that are closer up. I really like to pay for this part of the trip if it all  possible. Any advice on a reputable seller or company I could go through this far in advance?


----------



## Mark9

We are looking to stay offsite this summer for the first time and like the WBC reviews.  We have received quotes from several of the recommended rental groups.  My question is when is the best time to get the best quote.  We are going in late July.  Now? Within 60 days?  I appreciate the help.


----------



## lindsmom

sista said:


> Hi there. I'm so excited to be starting to plan a trip for December!! It's been many years since we went so this is a big deal for our family. We have stayed at Bonnett Creek in a 2 bedroom before and just loved it. Is December too soon to try to get the timeshare side of bonnet creek? Everything I'm finding shows dates that are closer up. I really like to pay for this part of the trip if it all  possible. Any advice on a reputable seller or company I could go through this far in advance?



We reserved 10 months out through Vacation Upgrades.  You could email him now.


----------



## BigredNole

sista said:


> Hi there. I'm so excited to be starting to plan a trip for December!! It's been many years since we went so this is a big deal for our family. We have stayed at Bonnett Creek in a 2 bedroom before and just loved it. Is December too soon to try to get the timeshare side of bonnet creek? Everything I'm finding shows dates that are closer up. I really like to pay for this part of the trip if it all  possible. Any advice on a reputable seller or company I could go through this far in advance?


It truly comes down to what part of December you are going. To give you a perspective, all the way up to Dec 17th is Value season. This means the rooms are CHEAP. You could contact places like VS, VU and book the room now. I would venture to say they will charge $1,000 - $1,200 for the week. Then, when it gets inside 60-days, you can get that 2BR unit for $400-$500 and cancel the other reservation with VS or VU. There will be no lack of inventory available leading up to Dec 17. The Pres units may be a little harder inside 60-days.


----------



## BigredNole

Mark9 said:


> We are looking to stay offsite this summer for the first time and like the WBC reviews.  We have received quotes from several of the recommended rental groups.  My question is when is the best time to get the best quote.  We are going in late July.  Now? Within 60 days?  I appreciate the help.


The bug rental companies do not pass the 60-day savings to the renters. You have to find private owners that do it. There are many. The big rental companies will have inventory sales as the windows approach. It really depends on what you are comfortable with. I am about 80-days out right now. About 2 months ago I was worried. After much research, far less. In the end, I could miss out on the second week at WBC. If it happens in a couple weeks, no big deal. I search for other deals at Windsor Hills, Orange Lake, Reunion, Sheraton Vistana, Silver Lake, and many others. There are simply too many places to choose from. Yes, WBC is right there and has that benefit. However, the others are not that far either.


----------



## DisneyGal2017

We are headed to Disney this fall!  For our first trip ever. Staying at WBC. From reading the forum I think I will request tower 4, our son is 9 and I'd like to be close to the lazy river and pirate ship. For the view, should I just be requesting fireworks? I know nothing is guaranteed but before this forum I wouldn't even have thought to ask


----------



## runwad

Hey guys speaking of Fireworks if your room doesn't have a  firework view are you able to go outside somewhere and see them on the property?


----------



## sista

BigredNole said:


> It truly comes down to what part of December you are going. To give you a perspective, all the way up to Dec 17th is Value season. This means the rooms are CHEAP. You could contact places like VS, VU and book the room now. I would venture to say they will charge $1,000 - $1,200 for the week. Then, when it gets inside 60-days, you can get that 2BR unit for $400-$500 and cancel the other reservation with VS or VU. There will be no lack of inventory available leading up to Dec 17. The Pres units may be a little harder inside 60-days.



Thanks much great ideas!!  We would be going the slowest part of December - that very first week.  When you mention inside the 60 days, who do you recommend  I check out for booking through?  Ebay sellers?


----------



## phinz

runwad said:


> Hey guys speaking of Fireworks if your room doesn't have a  firework view are you able to go outside somewhere and see them on the property?



They open a 4-BR Presidential for fireworks viewing in one of the towers. We declined because it was being told to us in a way that made it obvious they were going to try and sell us something.


----------



## Seabean

Taking a look at WBC resort after staying many years at the onsite Disney hotels.  I read through a LOT of this thread (and parts of the 3 that preceeded it) but I still have a few questions....

1. This thread is mainly about the timeshare units, but when I look at the the main website....  http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/  ....it looks like booking a resort hotel.  By booking through that website (or by phone) are we essentially booking someones condo as if it were a hotel room?

2. We usually go in late July/early August... and it's late March now... do we still have time, or are we a little on the late side for booking 7 nights at that time of summer?

3. Must we check-in/out from weekend to weekend... or can it be done from midweek to midweek (say, wed to wed)?


----------



## phinz

Seabean said:


> T
> 2. We usually go in late July/early August... and it's late March now... do we still have time, or are we a little on the late side for booking 7 nights at that time of summer?



Contact Vacation Upgrades and ask.

In checking the actual Wyndham booking site for 8/2- 8/9, you have plenty of options, at least for a 2-BR as of right now. Green means available.


----------



## pepperandchips

Seabean said:


> 1. This thread is mainly about the timeshare units, but when I look at the the main website.... http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/ ....it looks like booking a resort hotel. By booking through that website (or by phone) are we essentially booking someones condo as if it were a hotel room?


It is more akin to renting a DVC deluxe villa unit by paying cash to Disney. When you see third parties recommended here in the thread (Vacation Strategies, Vacation Upgrades, Farrell's, Shelby Resorts, Michael Sullivan/Winpoint) it would be like renting DVC points where the member does the booking for you.



Seabean said:


> 2. We usually go in late July/early August... and it's late March now... do we still have time, or are we a little on the late side for booking 7 nights at that time of summer?


No, you should have plenty of time (if you are looking for a 2-bedroom deluxe, the most prolific of the unit configurations there. The other unit sizes are more scarce and sometimes are already snapped up). Check out VRBO and EBay for an idea of availability especially if you are flexible.



Seabean said:


> 3. Must we check-in/out from weekend to weekend... or can it be done from midweek to midweek (say, wed to wed)?


There are specific length and turn day requirements that I remember reading a while back but I can't remember them now. Maybe someone else will chime in. Most of the third party agents can piece together what you need to give you the stay you are looking for. Often that means you are "paying" for nights you won't use, but the prices I have found at WBC are so incredibly low it has not made a difference. For example when I have needed 6 nights and I called the resort just to confirm my booking they told me that my confirmed check in day was actually a day earlier than I needed. If you pick a good booking service and communicate with them about what you are looking for they should help you figure out how to get the best price.


----------



## KristinU

We were long time on-site-ers as well (including DVC ownership for a while) but after trying WBC, we are hooked!  If I can't be in my own RV at Fort Wilderness, then I want to be at WBC 

Anyway, I've answered some of your questions below with what we've experienced:



Seabean said:


> Taking a look at WBC resort after staying many years at the onsite Disney hotels.  I read through a LOT of this thread (and parts of the 3 that preceeded it) but I still have a few questions....
> 
> 1. This thread is mainly about the timeshare units, but when I look at the the main website....  http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/  ....it looks like booking a resort hotel.  By booking through that website (or by phone) are we essentially booking someones condo as if it were a hotel room?
> _
> When you book through Wyndham directly I believe you're booking their own inventory of rooms, i.e. they hold X percent of rooms that they can book directly.  Someone who knows more about how inventory works can probably speak to this a lot more...but the big thing is DON'T book directly through Wyndham as it will cost a lot more.  Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategy, and Farrells Vacations are all large reputable names around here.  People do well dealing directly with folks on eBay and timeshare bulletin boards as well...it all depends on your comfort level and time.  _
> 
> 2. We usually go in late July/early August... and it's late March now... do we still have time, or are we a little on the late side for booking 7 nights at that time of summer?
> _
> I'd check in soon for availability - you can get no-obligation quotes from all three that I mentioned above._
> 
> 3. Must we check-in/out from weekend to weekend... or can it be done from midweek to midweek (say, wed to wed)? We've checked in on a Wednesday I believe, definitely a Thursday.
> _
> What happens is that you end up with two reservations that get stitched together.  No need to go down to the desk and check out and back in or anything, but just on paper they have it as a couple of reservations.  Again, check in with a couple of the companies for a quote on your exact dates and they can tell you if there's availability for your combination of days._


----------



## BigredNole

Seabean said:


> 1. This thread is mainly about the timeshare units, but when I look at the the main website....  http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/  ....it looks like booking a resort hotel.  By booking through that website (or by phone) are we essentially booking someones condo as if it were a hotel room?


You do not want to book through the website unless you want the hotel. If you do that, you are paying insane prices plus resort fees. That may be your thing, but most people here are looking at the timeshare side.



Seabean said:


> 2. We usually go in late July/early August... and it's late March now... do we still have time, or are we a little on the late side for booking 7 nights at that time of summer?


There is no "late" timing. It really comes down to whether there is availability. Usually there still is. Mega-renters take huge blocks of rooms hoping to rent them at a premium. As they can't and the closer to the 60-day mark, they start canceling the reservations freeing up rooms. The earlier you book, the more you will pay. It is a risk/reward scenario and depends on what you are comfortable with.



Seabean said:


> 3. Must we check-in/out from weekend to weekend... or can it be done from midweek to midweek (say, wed to wed)?


I do not think they do weekly reservations except Fri-Fri, Sat-Sat, Sun-Sun. In Value seasons, it may be possible. An owner would really have to provide confirmation.


----------



## Seabean

Thanks everyone for the replies.   I looked up our dates on the WBC website, then called the 800 number and asked the rep if we can do a wed-wed booking and she said that as long as the website is showing availability, you can do it.

But then she mentioned that shuttle service (which goes from towers 2 and 5) is $48 per person per round trip.... is that correct?  Shuttle service to the parks isn't free?


----------



## BigredNole

Seabean said:


> But then she mentioned that shuttle service (which goes from towers 2 and 5) is $48 per person per round trip.... is that correct?  Shuttle service to the parks isn't free?


I am not sure who you talked with, but this sounds like the hotel side. They can do what they want. I think the shuttle is now $8 (or whatever it is now) per person per day and that is only good for 1 round trip. You can come and go as you please. If you need another round trip, it is another $8. If you require transportation, you are better off using Uber.

I highly recommend you do a lot more research before planning your stay there. The ONLY way you will save money is by going through a Wyndham owner. Otherwise you are paying top dollar and will be stuck with resort fees. Renting from owners you can get a 2BR for $100-$120 a night with no fees.


----------



## froggygal1301

BigredNole said:


> You have to go to sites to find owners directly. TugBBS is one of the biggest. You can also Google timeshare renters.



So, I've put out an ISO on this website and I'm curious.... you did mean that you normally find cheap prices on here, right? Like, lower than ebay? Just feeling a bit discouraged about the offers I'm getting. Maybe it's bc we are going at a busy time, which I understand. I'd have better luck just buying on ebay at this point.


----------



## runwad

Here's a 3 bedroom in August on SkyAuction. If you go 8/12 or 8/19 with the surcharge it's 145/night, if you go 8/26 its 126/night. You just have to read the fine print down at the bottom of the listing for the surcharge's and fee's.
http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/2772071

We got a 2 bedroom for the end of May on SkyAuction for $114/night. You just have to keep checking the site to see what pops up.


----------



## BigredNole

froggygal1301 said:


> Like, lower than ebay? Just feeling a bit discouraged about the offers I'm getting. Maybe it's bc we are going at a busy time, which I understand. I'd have better luck just buying on ebay at this point.


Searching for the best deals is not an easy task. There are 10,000s of Wyndham owners that have points they can't use and try to sell. Of those people, many think they can sell the rooms for $500 a night. You have to do a lot of research and searching for the best rates. The best way to find the ceiling price is to get quotes from Vacation Strategy and/or Vacation Upgrades (or similar). Once you know this ceiling price, it can only go down from there. Putting out an ISO lets many people know you want to rent. They want as much as they can get from you. Once you find someone that is easier to work with will tell you they always charge $x/1000 points. Most good renters will charge around $7/1000 points. For the most part, the going rate for a 2BR Dlx in Prime season is about $1,200.

From that starting point, you need to find good Platinum VIP owners to work with. These are the owners that pass their savings on to the renter and you have to take the risk of the rebook process inside 60 days. This is where the discounts are massive. At the 60-day mark, PlatVIP owners can rent the room for 50% of the points AND if there is available inventory, the get the next available inventory upgrade. Value season is where this works best. Doing the simple math, a 2BR Pres in Value season is 175,000 points. @$7/1000 points + 50% discount + 1 category upgrade (if available) = 3 or 4BR Presidential for a little over $600 for a week. 

Although an unfair comparison, SSR and OKW 2BR Villas (lower quality and not as nice as WBC) will be $5,764 for Dec 2 through Dec 9 (Value season dates). If you rent through a DVC owner, you could get the same 2BR unit for ~$3,000 depending on the per points charge (217 DVC points). Its not a fair comparison because WBC is much better and in all likelihood will be 3 or 4 BR. DVC resorts are more in line with the WBC Deluxe rooms, not Pres rooms. Poly and GF may be more in line with the Presedential rooms.


----------



## froggygal1301

BigredNole said:


> Searching for the best deals is not an easy task. There are 10,000s of Wyndham owners that have points they can't use and try to sell. Of those people, many think they can sell the rooms for $500 a night. You have to do a lot of research and searching for the best rates. The best way to find the ceiling price is to get quotes from Vacation Strategy and/or Vacation Upgrades (or similar). Once you know this ceiling price, it can only go down from there. Putting out an ISO lets many people know you want to rent. They want as much as they can get from you. Once you find someone that is easier to work with will tell you they always charge $x/1000 points. Most good renters will charge around $7/1000 points. For the most part, the going rate for a 2BR Dlx in Prime season is about $1,200.
> 
> From that starting point, you need to find good Platinum VIP owners to work with. These are the owners that pass their savings on to the renter and you have to take the risk of the rebook process inside 60 days. This is where the discounts are massive. At the 60-day mark, PlatVIP owners can rent the room for 50% of the points AND if there is available inventory, the get the next available inventory upgrade. Value season is where this works best. Doing the simple math, a 2BR Pres in Value season is 175,000 points. @$7/1000 points + 50% discount + 1 category upgrade (if available) = 3 or 4BR Presidential for a little over $600 for a week.
> 
> Although an unfair comparison, SSR and OKW 2BR Villas (lower quality and not as nice as WBC) will be $5,764 for Dec 2 through Dec 9 (Value season dates). If you rent through a DVC owner, you could get the same 2BR unit for ~$3,000 depending on the per points charge (217 DVC points). Its not a fair comparison because WBC is much better and in all likelihood will be 3 or 4 BR. DVC resorts are more in line with the WBC Deluxe rooms, not Pres rooms. Poly and GF may be more in line with the Presedential rooms.



Good to know. Sounds like I'd be better off just getting the 2 br that's on ebay for $800/week right now than trying to wheel and deal on there. Lessons learned. We decided on a last minute trip starting 4/16 and I thought I'd try that site since I saw you mention it. I thought there was a small chance of getting one for maybe $700/week. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BigredNole

$800 for a 2BR is not bad at all. Can you get better? It has been done and I have done it. It really comes down to how comfortable you are with risk. It is a Value season and occupancy should be lower meaning there will be deals to be had at the 60-day mark. Whether any owners are willing to give it to you under $100 a night is a big question. Some are not willing to give up their points for less than $100/nt. If you get into a good relationship with one, they have no issue.


----------



## Melissa and Makenna

Looks like I've missed out on getting a presidential for our dates in May.  I'm very picky about décor!  Traveling with 2 13 year old girls.  Any suggestions on what tower to attempt to get?  Which has been renovated recently?


----------



## BigredNole

Not sure what you mean by "missed out". I am guessing there is no current availability. I do know that large mega-renters book up Presidential rooms like crazy to take them out of inventory. They release them at some point inside the 60-day window to rebook for 50% of the points. If they can't rent them closing in on the 15-day mark, they dump inventory before they can no longer cancel.

In all honesty, the Dlx rooms are extremely nice as well. They are as good if not better than the DVC accommodations.


----------



## Melissa and Makenna

Yes. I've checked 5 places and there's no availability. I was just wondering what tower was most recently renovated for deluxe


----------



## suebeelin

Trying out 2bd WBC over Easter wknd! Have only stayed at dvc resorts (bwv, blt, akl and poly!). 

We decided not to use our dvc points bc it costs the same for just maintenance fees on a std studio at bwv as it did for a 2bd at WBC!!!

I'll report after Easter what we think but we are uber excited!!!!

Request tower 4, gotcha!

One more question- is it recommended that we get there at 4pm to check in??


----------



## ibob52

*oops . . .*


----------



## TnTWalter

Leaving today. LOVED Bonnet Creek once again.

We arrived around noon Sunday March 26 checked in and gave our bags to bellmen. Hit the pools. Missed a call a little after 1pm went to desk and room ready. I had requested tower 4 and if possible a lake view. Winner winner chicken dinner. We like tower 4 because it's close to the main building where you get towels and coffee [with kid sleeping in living room, easier for me to sneak out grab coffee and read before going back to room]. Also the grills are nice there and there's shuffleboard [again going to main building to get the equipment]. Plus it's close to the lazy river and they have a pool bar with live entertainment some nights.

They said that towers 1 and 2 were recently renovated but I prefer the 4-5-6 location. 6 would be nice as it's close to the hotel and a larger pool bar and pirate pool if you have little kids. Tower 1 doesn't have a pool but has a playground. If I couldn't get 4 I would have asked for 5 I think.

Our room was 1473. There are 15 floors total so it's up there. Great view overlooking lake and whole property. Loved it.

Water still tastes 'unusual' so even for coffee, I recommend grabbing the gallons of water when you hit the grocery.

GROCERY tip....AVOID Walmart. I knew to avoid Walmart. I've always gone to Target which is nicer and quieter...but my brain was tired and I hit the store while family was swimming. It was sooooo crowded and chaotic and ugh...seriously...go to Target or even Publix.

SOAP TIP:  They only provide 1 packet of dishwasher soap so bring from home or grab at grocery. No laundry soap so same. Also no Dawn. And no hand soap...they do provide 6 or so filters for coffee and 2 packets of coffee and a few packets of sweetener.

We found kitchen stocked enough with supplies to make eggs, pancakes etc. There's 2 fry pans, 2 pots, mixing bowls, measuring spoons, cup measure, spatula a ladle, tongs, wine opener [yes!], etc. plates and glasses, mugs, etc. Knives and scissors, ktichen towels, roll of paper towels.

Trash and recycle are at the end of each hallway.

We went to the presidential suite in the main building to watch fireworks one night. It was nice to see one of those units. WOW. If you can swing it, do it. They are more spacious and more elegant but the balcony is the winner. It's huge. Otherwise, ours was perfectly fine.

Sofabed. one of my kids slept in it and found it perfectly fine. They only provide 1 blanket so you could probably ask for one. She had one from home so was ok. Fridge is loud at night sometimes.

Pools were great. hot tubs aren't very warm. Love the swings with honeysuckle and twinkle lights. The path around is about a half mile. people run and walk around at all hours so if you need to get a work out in, that's nice. Plus the gym. We played pool one night. You get balls at the activities desk. And we played chess and checkers a few times.

Activities...we aren't around much because of WDW but the first day they joined a cornhole tournament and had fun.

Any questions?


----------



## TnTWalter

forgot to add...food for koi fish is $1 at main building. it's fun to watch the frenzy.


----------



## eeyoresmom

@TnTWalter , are there any adult only pools or hot tubs? DH and I are doing an adult only trip and hoping this resort ( we're staying at the hotel), is good for an no parks trip.


----------



## Tinknalli

eeyoresmom said:


> @TnTWalter , are there any adult only pools or hot tubs? DH and I are doing an adult only trip and hoping this resort ( we're staying at the hotel), is good for an no parks trip.


No adults only pools etc.  But, there are pools that are less attractive to kids.


----------



## eeyoresmom

Tinknalli said:


> No adults only pools etc.  But, there are pools that are less attractive to kids.


And which would these be ?


----------



## Tinknalli

We are arriving on Good Friday for a week. Booked a two bedroom deluxe through Farrell's for the 5 of us at $129/night all in.  Got our confirmation yesterday and found we got bumped up to a 3 bedroom.  Excited that the kids each now have their own bed and no one will be on the pull out so I can enjoy the early morning quiet without disturbing a couch sleeper.  I know there are fewer 3 bedrooms than 2 bedrooms.  Can the 3 bedrooms be found on any floor in any building?


----------



## Tinknalli

eeyoresmom said:


> And which would these be ?


The kids naturally gravitate to the pirate ship pool and the lazy river pools.  The 
Pool outside tower 2 seemed quieter.


----------



## eeyoresmom

Thank you.


----------



## BigredNole

The pool at Tower 4 is kind of adult only. There is not much there for kids. When we were there, it was only grandma and grandpa's sitting there reading.


----------



## eeyoresmom

Thanks


----------



## TnTWalter

I have teens and they liked pool 4 and lazy river at 5. It was not adult only. Pirate pool too young for them [slide fun]. Main pool too crowded.


----------



## TnTWalter

eeyoresmom said:


> @TnTWalter , are there any adult only pools or hot tubs? DH and I are doing an adult only trip and hoping this resort ( we're staying at the hotel), is good for an no parks trip.



no really adult only sorry. kids are everywhere in Orlando....but it depends on time of year too I'm sure....probably if you go when kids are in school you'll have a better chance. You will still enjoy it. It's very nice.


----------



## Upatnoon

eeyoresmom said:


> And which would these be ?


The pool in front of the Wyndham Grande seems to have fewer kids. However, if you don't want kids around I would avoid Orlando.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yes, I'd say use the hotel pool.  I've not seen too many kids at that pool.


----------



## pepperandchips

BigredNole said:


> The pool at Tower 4 is kind of adult only. There is not much there for kids. When we were there, it was only grandma and grandpa's sitting there reading.



You got lucky. It's been full of unsupervised splashing kids yesterday and today.


----------



## BigredNole

I was also there during a dead time (2nd week of Dec). I don't mind the crazy kids. It is what makes a Disney vacay fun.


----------



## missingdisneymore

pepperandchips said:


> You got lucky. It's been full of unsupervised splashing kids yesterday and today.



Splashing????  In a pool???  What the WHAT?!?!  How dare they.


----------



## ibob52

TnTWalter said:


> Water still tastes 'unusual' so even for coffee, I recommend grabbing the gallons of water when you hit the grocery.



*I agree both to the gallon size water containers  and the sulfur like water from the tap.

I really wish they would install a filter under the sink during one of those renovations.

It's not a deal breaker but if I were a owner etc . . I would want to mention it.*


----------



## pepperandchips

BigredNole said:


> I was also there during a dead time (2nd week of Dec). I don't mind the crazy kids. It is what makes a Disney vacay fun.





missingdisneymore said:


> Splashing????  In a pool???  What the WHAT?!?!  How dare they.



There's a difference between kids just being rowdy kids (which I fully expect in Orlando) and the type of circus that I saw a couple days ago. 

Anyway, my point wasn't to dog on kids horsing around, it was in response to a previous poster asking if there was an adults only pool and @BigredNole sharing his experience of a quieter, more serene atmosphere at tower 4. I was simply sharing my experience that we did not enjoy the same tranquility so that the previous poster knew what to expect.


----------



## Fundytrail

In the past I have noticed a Disney "counter" in the lobby area of Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort, does anyone know what services they offer? Tickets, restaurant reservations and etc.?


----------



## g-mama

Hi all.  I have been following this forum for a bit now.  We are on the waitlist for next March.  My main concern in staying off property is the difference between the 30- and 60-day fast pass timeline, and also a bit on the transportation situation.  We will be traveling with a 3- and 6-year old and really do not want to stand in line for hours.  Other than that, the Bonnet Creek is right up my alley.  Any advice on booking the 30-day fast pass would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## DisneyGal2017

Wondering the same thing about the 30 day FPP window....


----------



## BigredNole

30-day FP window is 100% dependent on when you are going. The first poster is going in March which is slam packed Spring Break season. Most likely you will be able to get FPs for most rides. The ones that will be more difficult (too hard to judge this far out) are Pandora, FEA, 7DMT. Most others you should not have an issue getting a FP for. You won't get the best of times, but you will get them. The ones you don't get FP for you have to hit at rope drop or wait in long lines. It is just that simple.

As for transportation, if you don't have your own vehicle, be prepared for what I would consider a horrible experience. Without a car, the best option is to Uber. Avoid parks with morning EMH. Go commando style early, then back to the resort for the afternoon (possible nap), then back in early evening. Crowd levels now are: very busy, extremely busy, and melt your face off like the German guy at the end of Raiders of the Lost Arc busy. With your Spring Break time, I would put it at the extremely busy side. By 11AM most rides will be over a 1 hour wait for the rest of the day.


----------



## g-mama

And to make matters worse, it will be the week before Easter coinciding with Good Friday but we have no choice as my son-in-law is a teacher.  I think this is going to take a years' worth or research to know all the ins and outs.


----------



## g-mama

how long would you say the lines are with the Fast Pass on any given ride?


----------



## DisneyGal2017

We will be there the last week of this sept and first week of Oct, so it's somewhat positive we may get some fast passes. I will be prepared for some early mornings booking them


----------



## michelepa

Sorry I deleted the post because it was somehow posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## runwad

DisneyGal2017 said:


> Wondering the same thing about the 30 day FPP window....


Here's the work around check this thread out https://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-update.3539209/page-13#post-57369379


----------



## lindsmom

We are headed to WBC next week  and so we had to book our FP last month.  For Easter week (weekend before and the week after).

We will be enjoying all the E ticket rides, including FEA, Soarin, Test Track, and 7DMT two times during our trip.  There was only one time slot (one of the 7D) that are less than ideal for our plan, but everything else is in there. 

So there is hope for everyone!


----------



## michelepa

lindsmom said:


> We are headed to WBC next week  and so we had to book our FP last month.  For Easter week (weekend before and the week after).
> 
> We will be enjoying all the E ticket rides, including FEA, Soarin, Test Track, and 7DMT two times during our trip.  There was only one time slot (one of the 7D) that are less than ideal for our plan, but everything else is in there.
> 
> So there is hope for everyone!



This is good to hear!  We've always stayed on property when going to Disney but next year staying at WBC and going to Disney the week before Easter and was worried about lack of  FP times at 30 day mark


----------



## lindsmom

michelepa said:


> This is good to hear!  We've always stayed on property when going to Disney but next year staying at WBC and going to Disney the week before Easter and was worried about lack of  FP times at 30 day mark



Be aware, when the time comes - I did have a plan in mind, so I knew what I was looking for when I got online at 7:00 am.  I used the app on my phone with one hand and the laptop with the other hand because some days one was faster than the other.  I usually got the "biggie" fp first, then the site would crash for a few minutes, and I was able to get the other 2 (i.e. get 7d first, then peter pan and btmrr).  Within ten minutes, most of the high demand ones are gone (peter pan, splash, btmrr).  But it is possible!


----------



## g-mama

michelepa said:


> This is good to hear!  We've always stayed on property when going to Disney but next year staying at WBC and going to Disney the week before Easter and was worried about lack of  FP times at 30 day mark



Same week we are!  The 30-day FP is the only thing making me nervous.  Seriously considering booking a throwaway room at Disney to get the 60-day FP.  I'm learning a lot.


----------



## michelepa

lindsmom said:


> Be aware, when the time comes - I did have a plan in mind, so I knew what I was looking for when I got online at 7:00 am.  I used the app on my phone with one hand and the laptop with the other hand because some days one was faster than the other.  I usually got the "biggie" fp first, then the site would crash for a few minutes, and I was able to get the other 2 (i.e. get 7d first, then peter pan and btmrr).  Within ten minutes, most of the high demand ones are gone (peter pan, splash, btmrr).  But it is possible!



Oh yes been there many times 60 day FP morning with my list but I can't properly operate more than one device  so me trying to get  on with laptop and daughter on cell with priority list of rides and times ready. But end of August is easy I even get exact times I want.


----------



## BigredNole

You are going Easter week. Prepare for lines to be an hour long by 10AM and much longer by 11AM. To get a good idea what lines will be like next year? Look at the My Disney app every day starting tomorrow. You will quickly see what the crowds will be like for Easter week. I expect MANY schools to plan their Spring Break around the Easter weekend since it is a little earlier next year. 

Personally, I do not envy that trip. Almost everything will be 1-2 hour waits before lunch time. My wife is a teacher and her Spring Break is over Easter every year. She simply has to decide to take off work or not. I will not go Easter, Thanksgiving, Xmas. I am going this Summer and expect it to be more than I like.


----------



## michelepa

BigredNole said:


> You are going Easter week. Prepare for lines to be an hour long by 10AM and much longer by 11AM. To get a good idea what lines will be like next year? Look at the My Disney app every day starting tomorrow. You will quickly see what the crowds will be like for Easter week. I expect MANY schools to plan their Spring Break around the Easter weekend since it is a little earlier next year.
> 
> Personally, I do not envy that trip. Almost everything will be 1-2 hour waits before lunch time. My wife is a teacher and her Spring Break is over Easter every year. She simply has to decide to take off work or not. I will not go Easter, Thanksgiving, Xmas. I am going this Summer and expect it to be more than I like.



Really bad timing but cannot be helped for our trip...

 That's a good idea, I will look at the app to prepare myself.  We are really going to Disney to watch my son play baseball with his high school team at ESPN during spring break, so don't feel too bad for us.  DS and DH are not Disney park fans so I've taken DD the last two Augusts, week before labor day, and that time of year is great as far as lines. 

This was DS first year of high school and he made first string varsity so we went last week to watch him play, our spring break was early thankfully.  He stayed with the team at Caribbean Beach so when not watching his games me, DD and DH went to Universal for the first time for three days(DS has no interest) when his team flew home DS came to stay with us and we went to SW and Discovery Cove.  It was a great trip and we had Express Pass and EA at Universal so everything was wonderful.

So, although next year will not be a Disney park trip, per se, I would like to go with DD to the Disney parks when DS is not playing and maybe convince DH to join us one day at the parks.

The good thing is that we will be going to Orlando for the next 6 years to watch our kids play ball at ESPN (God willing) so I will not get too bogged down with worrying about the Disney Parks portion of this trip and just do what we can and be ready for lines, since DD is desperate to get back in the bubble. 

Next year we will be staying onsite for the beginning of our stay before moving to WBC so I will make the 60 day fast passes and we will just ride the single rider lines when possible since DD and I have experienced all the rides together numerous times and she's old enough to ride by herself as we've done on previous trips.  I also have my list of just a couple restaurants for 180 day ressies that we want to definitely do again.

Thankfully, our kids spring break changes and does not always surround Easter so we can plan more Disney park days for another year, how lucky am I to be able to say that!


----------



## TnTWalter

sometimes fastpass lines looked longer but then  you see the queue for the standby lines...longest we waited in FP line was 20 minutes or so. It was super busy...Mar 26-Mar 31.


----------



## KristinU

We just did rope drop this morning,  that's the way to do spring break IMHO.  Even with fastpasses, I'm ready to get away from people by mid day.   Ahhh, back at WBC now and chilling out.  

We stayed the first night at All Star Sports since we switched flights and couldn't get the extra night at WBC.   That place was a zoo (not to mention the room size...)  I seriously couldn't wait to get myself to Publix and make some of our own meals,  that food court in the morning is literally the least civilized dining experience ever!

I will say that for the first time we got a blah view here.   Tower 5, 2nd floor facing the parking lot.  We could habe taken a 1st floor water view in tower 1, but we stuck with this since we love the pool.  I was bummed, but I have to admit...it is wicked quiet on this side, so that's a plus!


----------



## DisneyGal2017

I was wondering what view I should request. We've never been (not even to Orlando) we want to be near the most fun pool for kids. I know it's just a request but I'd like to go in armed with something instead of just taking what they give.  We should arrive there around 11:30 am, so maybe there's a shot


----------



## KristinU

DisneyGal2017 said:


> I was wondering what view I should request. We've never been (not even to Orlando) we want to be near the most fun pool for kids. I know it's just a request but I'd like to go in armed with something instead of just taking what they give.  We should arrive there around 11:30 am, so maybe there's a shot



It is going to depend on the volume of folks here/time of year, I checked us in about 8:00 am on a Friday and got parking lot view assigned around 2pm.  However, like I said, building 5 is sweet for us since my teens love the lazy river.  There is a slide at tower 6 pool and the one by tower 2, tower 6 is pirate theme.  I guess you never know what kids will like off the bat.  We just happened to get tower 5 last year and my boys loved it.


----------



## KristinU

Trying to upload my photos of the activity calendar...I'm not used to the laptop setup, hopefully these links work:
https://goo.gl/photos/3UuT71aTLAdSPjSo9
https://goo.gl/photos/DPmyZ9S55QCGHFpa6


----------



## chicagoshannon

Just to add, the slide at tower 6 is tall but just ends at a trough not in the pool.  The slide by tower 2/3 is twisty and drops into the pool.  The first two times we stayed here we were in tower 3 with a parking lot view but that also had the DHS fireworks view.  Last time we were in tower 6 with a lake view which was also the DHS firework view.  We enjoyed the view at tower 6 better but over all I think we like tower 3 better because it is quieter.


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## suebeelin

JuneChickie said:


> View attachment 230226


 
Is this for Easter week too? We are arriving on Easter Day.....


----------



## missingdisneymore

suebeelin said:


> Is this for Easter week too? We are arriving on Easter Day.....


It's for the month of April. We just got back yesterday and got the same one.


----------



## froggygal1301

KristinU said:


> We just did rope drop this morning,  that's the way to do spring break IMHO.  Even with fastpasses, I'm ready to get away from people by mid day.   Ahhh, back at WBC now and chilling out.
> 
> We stayed the first night at All Star Sports since we switched flights and couldn't get the extra night at WBC.   That place was a zoo (not to mention the room size...)  I seriously couldn't wait to get myself to Publix and make some of our own meals,  that food court in the morning is literally the least civilized dining experience ever!
> 
> I will say that for the first time we got a blah view here.   Tower 5, 2nd floor facing the parking lot.  We could habe taken a 1st floor water view in tower 1, but we stuck with this since we love the pool.  I was bummed, but I have to admit...it is wicked quiet on this side, so that's a plus!


Yes! This is what I'm hoping saves our sanity. We are arriving Easter Day and this is how we plan to do it. We aren't rope drop till close people anyway and my 2 year old will be ready to nap by 12-1 so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## lindsmom

For anyone who has stayed at WBC, I'm looking at either Garden Grocer or (prefer) Amazon Prime Now for groceries.  If you have had either of those delivered to you, can you tell me if you have to be in the room for delivery?  Or will they leave at the front desk?  Do you meet them in the lobby?


----------



## phinz

lindsmom said:


> For anyone who has stayed at WBC, I'm looking at either Garden Grocer or (prefer) Amazon Prime Now for groceries.  If you have had either of those delivered to you, can you tell me if you have to be in the room for delivery?  Or will they leave at the front desk?  Do you meet them in the lobby?



They tried to deliver our Amazon Prime Now to our room but we weren't there because I was under the impression that we would have to pick it up. I wound up having to go to the lobby to get it and the bellman who got it for me was pretty cranky about it.


----------



## Tinknalli

lindsmom said:


> For anyone who has stayed at WBC, I'm looking at either Garden Grocer or (prefer) Amazon Prime Now for groceries.  If you have had either of those delivered to you, can you tell me if you have to be in the room for delivery?  Or will they leave at the front desk?  Do you meet them in the lobby?


We used Garden Grocer last April.  It was delivered before our arrival and bell services held it.  We stopped by bell services to pick it up on the way to the room,  but they insisted they would bring it up.  By the time we found the room they were already loading the refrigerator.  We gave bell services a tip.


----------



## Peggy5555

My family stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek back in the fall of 2012 and had a wonderful time.  We are planning on vacationing there again this fall.  Can anyone update me on the condition of the tower rooms now and if they shuttle to the parks are still available?  I heard they are free anymore.


----------



## Brojoef

This year Thanksgiving week is looking to be more expensive than last year. I've check with Vacation Upgrades (no availablity) Vacation Strategy $169 a night, and Shelby Resorts $179. Last year I booked with Shelby for about $120 a night but with 2 months advance. Maybe that's the difference? Anyone have any other ideas where to look? I checked Redweek and Skyauction with no avail. TIA!


----------



## Tinknalli

Brojoef said:


> This year Thanksgiving week is looking to be more expensive than last year. I've check with Vacation Upgrades (no availablity) Vacation Strategy $169 a night, and Shelby Resorts $179. Last year I booked with Shelby for about $120 a night but with 2 months advance. Maybe that's the difference? Anyone have any other ideas where to look? I checked Redweek and Skyauction with no avail. TIA!



We used Farrell's Vacations for our trip on Friday.  Very happy with the rate and service.


----------



## Tinknalli

Peggy5555 said:


> My family stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek back in the fall of 2012 and had a wonderful time.  We are planning on vacationing there again this fall.  Can anyone update me on the condition of the tower rooms now and if they shuttle to the parks are still available?  I heard they are free anymore.



Shuttle is $8 per person round trip if you stay in the time shares.  I believe it is included in the resort fee if you stay in the hotel.


----------



## BigredNole

The shuttle service has to be scheduled, in other words you need to sign up for it. It is good for a single RT not unlimited usage for the day. The $8 is per person. $8 is about the price of Uber 1-way. 

For the other poster, Thanksgiving is always going to be more expensive, especially this far out. Megarenters have booked most of the rooms. Other renters are booking up the others. They will try to rent them out at a premium up to 60-days out. At 60-days, they will lower the price because their cost points go down 50%. If they can rent it out now at $169 a night, they are making a ton. Unbeknownst to you, they cancel the reservation at 60-days, rebook it at 50% of the points.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

checking in tomorrow....if we arrive before room is available can we use pools?  Is there a place to change?


----------



## samandryanmom

We're thinking of doing a Christmas trip this year. We've previously rented homes at Windsor Hills for our family. My daughter and I stayed at Bonnet Creek a few years ago in August and it was nice. We previously used Vacation Upgrades but I see on their site that they don't quote Christmas because of the cost. Will that be the case with other companies as well? Thinking we may stick with our Windsor Hills plan.


----------



## ELSA711

We are staying for the first time in June, very excited!!
Just wanted advice on one of our evenings.  We have a dinner planned at Beaches and Cream, then headed to Epcot for the night.
I thought we could pay to park at Beach Club and walk over using the International gateway entrance, is this possible?  Or is there paid parking in or around the boardwalk?


----------



## ibob52

My2CrazyGirls said:


> checking in tomorrow....if we arrive before room is available can we use pools?  Is there a place to change?



*yes . . you can use the pools before your room assignment. *

*There is a restroom located in the Main Building that is used for changing etc*

*If you are facing the building from the pool area it is located on the left side.*

**Puerto de Leon* ~ *Main Building* *


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## samandryanmom

Thanks for the info. I'll go ahead and contact Vacation Upgrades and check with them.
Although, I did hear back from Farrell Vacations and he has no availability. I may hear the same thing with VU.

Since we've never been at Christmas, how do the crowds compare with the height of summer? We've been end of May, beginning to mid August and July 4th.
Just trying to prepare myself and get a comparison.
Thanks.


----------



## phinz

samandryanmom said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll go ahead and contact Vacation Upgrades and check with them.
> Although, I did hear back from Farrell Vacations and he has no availability. I may hear the same thing with VU.
> 
> Since we've never been at Christmas, how do the crowds compare with the height of summer? We've been end of May, beginning to mid August and July 4th.
> Just trying to prepare myself and get a comparison.
> Thanks.



Crowds at Christmas are the worst you'll ever experience at WDW. It's not unusual for the Magic Kingdom to be at capacity by 10 am.


----------



## Upatnoon

My2CrazyGirls said:


> checking in tomorrow....if we arrive before room is available can we use pools?  Is there a place to change?


Yes you can and yes there is a place to change.


----------



## katie111

We were just upgraded by Farrell's for next week to a 3 bedroom.  Yeah!!  Does anyone know if the 3 bedroom units are in a certain building or are they in all the buildings?  

Also, are all the pool activities at one certain pool or are they at different pools?


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Upatnoon said:


> Yes you can and yes there is a place to change.



Thanks!  Do they hold luggage or do we just leave it in the car?


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## ELSA711

JuneChickie said:


> If you have a reservation at Beaches and Cream  , you can park at the Beach Club.
> When you are finished you can just get up and walk over to Epcot.
> Or you can drive over to Epcot and pay for parking or I think the Boardwalk will let you
> park there without a reservation , but they do charge.


Thanks!  We have APs so I don't think we have to pay for Epcot parking but I really didn't want to drive to the front of Future World when after our reservation we are only visiting a few 'countries' in World Showcase, if that makes sense.


----------



## BigredNole

You can just walk over. They do not check the cars to see if you are staying there. You have a dining reservation and everyone is free to visit the resorts.

6 more days for us until our Wyndham Rentor can rebook. He has said inventory is pretty low which means a big upgrade may be had. I have a feeling he locked up a 3 or 4 BR Pres to do a double cancel/rebook.


----------



## KristinU

Anyone happen to be here right now that wants an Easter Lily, 4 frozen burgers (Publix brand), and a Caesar salad kit?  I can meet up in the next half hour or tomorrow morning - shoot me a PM


----------



## jvz82

When people say they stay on the "time share half" of the resort, what does that mean? Do you get to choose where you stay? I'm doing lots of reading but having trouble making sense of WBC! I really like the look of the resort, especially the pirate swimming area (my kids would go crazy there). But there's a lot to figure out!


----------



## missingdisneymore

There's 6 towers of time share condos and another tower, the Wyndham Grand hotel.  Two separate entities, same location.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BigredNole

jvz82 said:


> When people say they stay on the "time share half" of the resort, what does that mean?


Its a bit confusing because there are different ways to go about it. Wyndham Bonnet Creek itself is ALL a timeshare resort. Within the confines and property of Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a hotel named Wyndham Grand Orlando Bonnet Creek. The hotel has its own building (at least that is my understanding). The rooms at the hotel are studio rooms. To make matters more confusing, you can book the timeshare rooms directly from Wyndham which makes it look like those are part of the hotel.

The biggest thing to consider about the entire property is the unit you want and how much you are willing to pay. Because a massive part of the resort are timeshare units, they can be rented from owners. This is the cheapest method. Prices for the same exact room category can vary greatly. An example is a 2 Bedroom Deluxe. You can see prices range from $1,000 - $4,000. The difference? Simply the price an owner wants to rent it for. The room itself is 100% exactly the same. Room assignments do not happen until the day you check-in. 

The best advice is to search for a private renter (best prices usually) or through one of the big rental companies: Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrade, and several others. The big rental companies are really just massive point managers for big owners. They rent someone else's points for them. They are extremely safe and get pretty standard pricing based on the season. During a Peak season, a 2BR Dlx is about $1,200 for the week. During Value season, that same unit may be $700 for the week. With a good private owner that is a PlatVIP, they have tricks to be able to get MASSIVE discounts. That same 2BR unit for $1,200 they may be able to get for $600. They can book at the resort from the 60-day mark for 50% of the point total. If inventory is available, they even get a "next available upgrade free". If they are booking a 2BR Dlx and the only upgrade available is a 4BR Presidential, they get the 4BR Pres for 50% of the point for a 2BR Dlx.


----------



## suebeelin

Quick question-- what is the square footage of a 2bd in building 5? Do they vary by square footage? Are there floor plans?

Thx in advance!!!


----------



## BigredNole

There is only a very slight difference in room sizes. I would not put that in a category to even concern yourself with.


----------



## suebeelin

BigredNole said:


> There is only a very slight difference in room sizes. I would not put that in a category to even concern yourself with.


Was wondering bc we are scaling back from a 3500sq ft home to a 1480sq ft 2bd in Philadelphia . It was more of a question so we can get our bearings on the size of our next home....

In other words, if it's the same size (1481 sq ft), we can live comfortably in it for a year.


----------



## KristinU

A 2br deluxe is about 1200 sq ft.  You can find floorplans by googling 'Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2 bedroom floorplan' (or whatever size you want to see) and then click on Images...you'll get a bunch of results to look at.

Oddly enough, when we were there last week DH and I were recalling that our second apartment was about that size with similar amenities and would suit us just fine once DS is out of the house.


----------



## acellison

With the Free Dining offer getting pretty expensive, we are considering staying offsite this year. WBC looks really great! Does anyone know which towers have been renovated recently?


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> A 2br deluxe is about 1200 sq ft.  You can find floorplans by googling 'Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2 bedroom floorplan' (or whatever size you want to see) and then click on Images...you'll get a bunch of results to look at.
> 
> Oddly enough, when we were there last week DH and I were recalling that our second apartment was about that size with similar amenities and would suit us just fine once DS is out of the house.


Your average home, even though it has a bit more square footage, will likely feel smaller. Why? Because homes have larger closets and other storage areas than a timeshare unit has.

For example, one of my relatives has a 1,500 square foot condo, but the the living space feels smaller than the 1,200 square foot Bonnet Creek condo.


----------



## KristinU

Upatnoon said:


> Your average home, even though it has a bit more square footage, will likely feel smaller. Why? Because homes have larger closets and other storage areas than a timeshare unit has.
> 
> For example, one of my relatives has a 1,500 square foot condo, but the the living space feels smaller than the 1,200 square foot Bonnet Creek condo.



Good point!  And now that you say that, the apartment we were comparing WBC to had a storage closet down the hall that was ours to use.  Plus we had a walk in closet in the master bedroom.  Damn, now that I think of it, that was one nice apartment!  Of course the rent was higher than our first mortgage.


----------



## BigredNole

acellison said:


> With the Free Dining offer getting pretty expensive, we are considering staying offsite this year. WBC looks really great! Does anyone know which towers have been renovated recently?


I don't know the order of refurb, but it really doesn't matter. The rooms are all excellent. There is no guarantee which tower you are in anyway. I prefer 4 or 5 simply because of amenities right outside the doors or a short walk. 

There is nothing free at WDW. You pay for what you get one way or another. They offer "free dining" to rope people in. You pay for it in another way. You are paying rack rates on the room. Will you save a little money between paying for the Dining Plan, discounted room? Maybe a little. Will you get the value of the DDP? Only if you order the most expensive thing off the menu whether that's what you want or not. On top of that, the quality is on par with Denny's. In other words, that $50 meal WDW charges for is the same as the $10 dinner at Denny's. They are using the cheapest cuts of meat, throw some sauce/seasoning on it, give some froo froo name, and charge a fortune. Let's not forget the 20% tip. A $100 meal at Disney plus the 20% tip is $120. The same meal can be had for $40 plus 20% tip is only $48 offsite. That is a cost savings of $72 on a single meal. All that $72 is buying you is the atmosphere. In some cases it is worth it. We do it once or twice on a trip. 

Save money on accommodations and meals by staying offsite and cooking. Even if you don't want to cook, there are spectacular places just around the corner. Lonestar is an excellent steakhouse. Get there during Happy Hour and you can have a WDW $250 meal for 4 for only $60 which includes adult drinks. Miller's Ale House is a casual local place. Great seafood (wife says so because I don't eat it), DD loves her meals, and I usually it the casual food. Always great service and meals. Bill is usually around $40 for the 3 of us. Drinks alone at WDW are $40.


----------



## phinz

acellison said:


> With the Free Dining offer getting pretty expensive, we are considering staying offsite this year. WBC looks really great! Does anyone know which towers have been renovated recently?



They were renovating Building 2 when we stayed there this past February. There were still storage PODS in the parking lot.


----------



## lisski76

Does one have any pics of the presidential units in bldg 6 since they were refurbished?


----------



## lizbaby007

Just booked for our second stay at BC! Got an absolutely amazing rate for the end of May and am hoping this spur of the moment trip will be blessed with awesome weather and lowish crowds!


----------



## froggygal1301

Anyone have favorite options for food places nearby that deliver? Not wanting to leave again today. We are exhausted. Or any tips about food on property?

Probably looking for pizza or burgers, nothing fancy, cheapish is good.


----------



## pepperandchips

froggygal1301 said:


> Anyone have favorite options for food places nearby that deliver? Not wanting to leave again today. We are exhausted. Or any tips about food on property?
> 
> Probably looking for pizza or burgers, nothing fancy, cheapish is good.


We had great pizza and salad delivered from flippers a couple weeks ago! We were also pleasantly surprised by the food at Escudos at tower 4/5 pool


----------



## BigredNole

Be VERY careful with delivery places. If they are not permitted to deliver on premises, pay with cash. Otherwise, your cc will be sold to countries in eastern Europe and before you know it, it will be maxed out. WBC has a list of places that are reputable and permitted to deliver inside the gates.

As for end of May, expect AK to be slammed with Pandora open. I have seen some great deals that time now that it is inside the 45-day mark. I am still waiting until next week for my 60-day deal from the person I rent through for end of June.


----------



## Cdn Gal

To provide a bit of info for Christmas:  Christmas at WBC is actually pretty quiet!  We have been there the past 2 years and are booked for next Christmas/ New Years as well.  You can purchase stockings for the kids to be delivered Christmas morning, I think it was $25 each, the canteen is open at 8am, the place is beautifully decorated.  We usually bring down our iPad sit in the hot tub and skype all of our family/friends in the great white north .  We, like other people decorate our veranda with lights and a disco flashing ball and bring down a small Christmas Tree in the room.  We also decorate our hallway door with vinyl clings we get at the Dollar Store.  Between Christmas and New Year you need to get to the pool in the morning to reserve your chair otherwise they will be gone.  We met the most amazing families from Michigan, (who didn't know each other), and this will be our 3rd year of meeting up.  Each year we keep getting bigger and bigger so I think that we will be up to about 25 of us next Christmas!  We go down in the morning with our coffees, grab our chairs, chat and some settle in for the day while others go out and do things, but by the afternoon we all seem to be together.  It's just a fantastic fantastic time! At New Years they have a party by the bar, but to be honest, we are so tired that we can never stay up for it! We will be at Building 4 pool, stop by and say Hi!


----------



## Cdn Gal

WBC is always keeping the place tidy, clean and up to date.  This is Wyndhams flagship timeshare and they want it looking good.  They have 2 different cleaning crews that go through the unit before they sign off.  The first crew cleans, and then 2 people come through it again and inspect it before they sign off on it to allow people through.  If you need extra soap, toilet paper etc., just call down and they will deliver it for you.  We haven't ever had a problem waiting for things.


----------



## Cdn Gal

BigredNole said:


> Be VERY careful with delivery places. If they are not permitted to deliver on premises, pay with cash. Otherwise, your cc will be sold to countries in eastern Europe and before you know it, it will be maxed out. WBC has a list of places that are reputable and permitted to deliver inside the gates.
> 
> As for end of May, expect AK to be slammed with Pandora open. I have seen some great deals that time now that it is inside the 45-day mark. I am still waiting until next week for my 60-day deal from the person I rent through for end of June.


I agree, we only pay cash for deliveries if it's outside the resort.  They had a big problem a few years ago with scammers.


----------



## katie111

I'm here now if anyone has any questions I can try to answer.


----------



## eeyoresmom

katie111 said:


> I'm here now if anyone has any questions I can try to answer.


I would love some prices on the pool bar fast food options. I've read that the prices are both reasonable and crazy expensive


----------



## SWofDisorder

I am looking at skyauction for WBC but they are bid up.  Does it ever go for just the $1 or is WBC always more expensive?  We want to stay there but our budget is very tight this time.


----------



## BigredNole

WBC will never go for $1. Owners simply won't waste losing their points. You can expect to pay $7/1000 points. That is about the going rate. When you see a 2BR Dlx for $500, that is during Value season and inside 60-days. That is when mega owners can get 50% off the 1BR with the free upgrade to a 2BR.


----------



## katie111

eeyoresmom said:


> I would love some prices on the pool bar fast food options. I've read that the prices are both reasonable and crazy expensive



The pizza place outside of Bldg 2 or 3 has individual pizzas for $7.99 and large pizzas for $16.99.  (Cheese pizzas)

We are eating at the place outside of Bldg 5 right now.  It. is sort of a Mexican theme.  Prices are:  
$10 for nachos
$9 for tacos
$15 for chicken quesadillas
$15 for skirt steak
Has a pretty good menu & so far the food is good. 

The place outside the hotel seemed more expensive, I think around $15 for a hamburger. 

Overall, I think the prices are lower than Disney but a little higher than outside the bubble.


----------



## eeyoresmom

katie111 said:


> The pizza place outside of Bldg 2 or 3 has individual pizzas for $7.99 and large pizzas for $16.99.  (Cheese pizzas)
> 
> We are eating at the place outside of Bldg 5 right now.  It. is sort of a Mexican theme.  Prices are:
> $10 for nachos
> $9 for tacos
> $15 for chicken quesadillas
> $15 for skirt steak
> Has a pretty good menu & so far the food is good.
> 
> The place outside the hotel seemed more expensive, I think around $15 for a hamburger.
> 
> Overall, I think the prices are lower than Disney but a little higher than outside the bubble.


Thank you so much, that is very helpful. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

katie111 said:


> The pizza place outside of Bldg 2 or 3 has individual pizzas for $7.99 and large pizzas for $16.99.  (Cheese pizzas)
> 
> We are eating at the place outside of Bldg 5 right now.  It. is sort of a Mexican theme.  Prices are:
> $10 for nachos
> $9 for tacos
> $15 for chicken quesadillas
> $15 for skirt steak
> Has a pretty good menu & so far the food is good.
> 
> The place outside the hotel seemed more expensive, I think around $15 for a hamburger.
> 
> Overall, I think the prices are lower than Disney but a little higher than outside the bubble.



How late do the restaurants stay open?


----------



## katie111

Skallywag Steph said:


> How late do the restaurants stay open?



Just asked at the place at Bldg 5.  Food till 10, drinks till 11.


----------



## pepperandchips

katie111 said:


> The pizza place outside of Bldg 2 or 3 has individual pizzas for $7.99 and large pizzas for $16.99.  (Cheese pizzas)
> 
> We are eating at the place outside of Bldg 5 right now.  It. is sort of a Mexican theme.  Prices are:
> $10 for nachos
> $9 for tacos
> $15 for chicken quesadillas
> $15 for skirt steak
> Has a pretty good menu & so far the food is good.
> 
> The place outside the hotel seemed more expensive, I think around $15 for a hamburger.
> 
> Overall, I think the prices are lower than Disney but a little higher than outside the bubble.



$15 may seem high for a quesadilla but my mom and I both ate off of the entree chicken quesadilla and still had leftovers! It was the same portion size as TWO quesadillas at my local Mexican place plus rice and beans. All the portions we had were good. I'll post pictures when I can do it from my laptop.


----------



## katie111

pepperandchips said:


> $15 may seem high for a quesadilla but my mom and I both ate off of the entree chicken quesadilla and still had leftovers! It was the same portion size as TWO quesadillas at my local Mexican place plus rice and beans. All the portions we had were good. I'll post pictures when I can do it from my laptop.



Totally agree.  My son & I split the chicken quesadillas & still had 3 pieces to take home.  They were really thick & there were 8 good sized pieces.  Nachos were not huge but  were definitely a good amount for $10.  Three of us split them for an appetizer and it was plenty of food.  Also the waitstaff there was awesome.  They were busy but still super friendly & checked in on us multiple times.


----------



## BigredNole

All I have to say is you guys are killing me. I want to be on vacation so badly. I have 57 days to go. Fortunately, about 45 of those days are going to be extremely busy which will occupy the time. 

The prices are not outrageous. What can get outrageous is the continuous buying of drinks. That is a nice benefit of staying offsite. Yes, it can be done onsite as well. But 90% of the rooms don't have a blender or full kitchen to make that life easier. I am not a huge drinker, but on vacation I like to indulge a little. I remember being at BWV for the Superbowl in 2015. Bought a beer at the pool for $7 (plus $1 tip). Immediately walked over to the then Hess station. Bought the 8-pack for $8. Put it in a small cooler, sat outside the fence of ESPN Bar and watched the SB drinking $1 beers.


----------



## lindsmom

Here now,  leaving tomorrow.  We have an extra case of water if anyone here wants it. We are in tower 6, will be around most of this morning packing


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

katie111 said:


> Just asked at the place at Bldg 5.  Food till 10, drinks till 11.



Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## katie111

BigredNole said:


> All I have to say is you guys are killing me. I want to be on vacation so badly. I have 57 days to go. Fortunately, about 45 of those days are going to be extremely busy which will occupy the time.
> 
> The prices are not outrageous. What can get outrageous is the continuous buying of drinks. That is a nice benefit of staying offsite. Yes, it can be done onsite as well. But 90% of the rooms don't have a blender or full kitchen to make that life easier. I am not a huge drinker, but on vacation I like to indulge a little. I remember being at BWV for the Superbowl in 2015. Bought a beer at the pool for $7 (plus $1 tip). Immediately walked over to the then Hess station. Bought the 8-pack for $8. Put it in a small cooler, sat outside the fence of ESPN Bar and watched the SB drinking $1 beers.




Agree with the drink prices being expensive.  My DH got a Jameson on the rocks with dinner & it was $13.  Yikes!  Other than that though we've been bringing beers to the pool in a cooler.  Everyone has coolers, even the large rolling type, and no one seems to care.  You can even float around on your tube in the lazy river with a drink.  Bought coozies at Publix for $1.99 which were well worth it as our drinks are frosty cold.


----------



## katie111

Just some info on the check-in process.  I drove over from our first night hotel at 6:30am before our day at Seaworld so I could make my room request.  Total waste of time.  We had been upgraded by Farrell's to a 3 bedroom.  Check-in person told me that almost all of the 3 bedroom units that are pool view are pre-reserved by platinum members.  He couldn't even give me a room number, he just made a note that I wanted a higher floor.  Ended up in bldg 5, 7th floor, parking lot view.  No view of the parks or fireworks.  We really like bldg 5 though as my kids love the lazy river in this bldg.  The pool area here though is really small. 

The room itself is spacious although the master bedroom is smaller than i thought it would be & the master bath is ridiculously big.  The one thing I noticed is a lack of storage for your clothes.  The bureaus are more like small armoires.  I practically filled ours with just my clothes.  In the room with two queens, I don't know how you would fit 4 kids worth of stuff.  Maybe we're just overpackers. 

Overall though, the room is great & we are having a great time.


----------



## BigredNole

I am not sure about the pre-reserved rooms. Someone that has an insane amount of points would need to answer that. There may be a difference and/or misunderstanding of what they said. There are Presidential Reserve owners and then there are Platinum VIP members. I think, not 100% sure, that they are not the same thing. However, the day you check-in (today was it?) will determine what inventory is available. It is possible that there was not much available in inventory until a Sat or Sun check-in.

As for clothes storage, you are right that it is not great. However, you are not staying there to move your house in. I live out of my suitcase when we go and DW gets the dresser. I hang up all of my Hawaiian shirts in the closet, the rest stays in the suitcase. The washer and dryer make it very convenient. For our 3 week trip and only because it is Summer heat, I will be taking 3 pairs of shorts, 8 of my embarrassing camp shirts, 3 t-shirts, 2 bathing suits, 2 pair of walking shoes, and 2 pairs of flip-flops. All of this fits easily in 1 suitcase for me. 

I will pack a few household things to bring as well. It all fits in its own plastic storage box: blender (mine is great for frozen cocktails), grilling tools/kit, seasonings for grilling, grilling racks. People may ask why I bring my own grill stuff. First, I don't want to have to buy it while down there. Second, I don't know what someone cooked on the grill previously. With my own grates, I know I won't get food transfer and I know my grates are clean and perfect for our needs. All I have to do is stick them on top of the ones already there, voila. No fuss. Perfectly ready for 2 16-oz t-bones, a beer or two while grilling, and a great easy dinner.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## katie111

JuneChickie said:


> But the rules say no food or drinks in the lazy river .
> 
> We were there when a couple thought they were so cool floating
> around with these really pink drinks , Well some boys were
> rough housing and quess what those pink drinks went flying in the pool.  They boys
> shouldn't have been doing what they were doing , and those drinks shouldn't have been
> there either. The couple were holding onto each other in the floats and it
> making it hard for others to get around them because they were blocking up the
> riverway.
> It also looks nasty to see empty drink cups and beer cans all along the sides of
> the lazy river .  People just don't bother to at least get out and put them in the
> trash ,,
> 
> Why do people think the rules are for everyone else but them ?
> 
> Drinks and food can be enjoyed all around the pool and there are lots of nice chairs
> and tables by the pool to do so.   I see families playing cards , board games, etc etc.
> Its really a nice area and fun too.



We have spill proof cups so no issue for us.  I was just trying to be helpful & report on what is actually going on at the pools.  My DH & I were looking around today & I would say by 5pm at least 50% of the adults had an adult beverage in the lazy river.  Is it against the rules?  I guess so but apparently most people don't care.  It is also against the rules to bring in your own beverages but once again I would say 90% of people were "breaking the rules".  We actually bought a few drinks at the bar but we were definitely the exception. Haven't seen anyone playing board games but it's been pretty hot do most people have been in the pool.  

We've met a lot of nice people & everyone is very respectful, it is a fun party atmosphere yet still very family friendly.  (At least at bldg 5)


----------



## katie111

BigredNole said:


> I am not sure about the pre-reserved rooms. Someone that has an insane amount of points would need to answer that. There may be a difference and/or misunderstanding of what they said. There are Presidential Reserve owners and then there are Platinum VIP members. I think, not 100% sure, that they are not the same thing. However, the day you check-in (today was it?) will determine what inventory is available. It is possible that there was not much available in inventory until a Sat or Sun check-in.
> 
> As for clothes storage, you are right that it is not great. However, you are not staying there to move your house in. I live out of my suitcase when we go and DW gets the dresser. I hang up all of my Hawaiian shirts in the closet, the rest stays in the suitcase. The washer and dryer make it very convenient. For our 3 week trip and only because it is Summer heat, I will be taking 3 pairs of shorts, 8 of my embarrassing camp shirts, 3 t-shirts, 2 bathing suits, 2 pair of walking shoes, and 2 pairs of flip-flops. All of this fits easily in 1 suitcase for me.



That's definitely what he told me when I checked in.  They were reserved for "platinum members" that request the pool view.  No idea if what he was telling me correct or not but that's definitely what he said. Could just be some standard line he uses but who knows?

As I mentioned I am an over packer, but I still think they could have more storage.  We are a family that likes to unpack, I know other people like to live out of a suitcase,  I was just mentioning it so other people would be aware.


----------



## ustasmom

katie111 said:


> That's definitely what he told me when I checked in.  They were reserved for "platinum members" that request the pool view.  No idea if what he was telling me correct or not but that's definitely what he said. Could just be some standard line he uses but who knows?
> 
> As I mentioned I am an over packer, but I still think they could have more storage.  We are a family that likes to unpack, I know other people like to live out of a suitcase,  I was just mentioning it so other people would be aware.



I think that what he was trying to say was that the big owners have their ownership attached to those units. I've rented from a few megarenters and while I've gotten poolview, the fireworks view eludes me.


----------



## Upatnoon

katie111 said:


> Just some info on the check-in process.  I drove over from our first night hotel at 6:30am before our day at Seaworld so I could make my room request.  Total waste of time.  We had been upgraded by Farrell's to a 3 bedroom.  Check-in person told me that almost all of the 3 bedroom units that are pool view are pre-reserved by platinum members.  He couldn't even give me a room number, he just made a note that I wanted a higher floor.  Ended up in bldg 5, 7th floor, parking lot view.  No view of the parks or fireworks.  We really like bldg 5 though as my kids love the lazy river in this bldg.  The pool area here though is really small.
> 
> The room itself is spacious although the master bedroom is smaller than i thought it would be & the master bath is ridiculously big.  The one thing I noticed is a lack of storage for your clothes.  The bureaus are more like small armoires.  I practically filled ours with just my clothes.  In the room with two queens, I don't know how you would fit 4 kids worth of stuff.  Maybe we're just overpackers.
> 
> Overall though, the room is great & we are having a great time.



Its easy to overpack, but we have found you don't wear half the stuff we used to bring.. Instead of bringing a ton of clothes, we just bring about 3 days worth and make use of the washer and dryer in the room. Also, the dress code in Orlando is shorts and T shirts, so not much space is needed for that.


----------



## Upatnoon

katie111 said:


> Just some info on the check-in process.  I drove over from our first night hotel at 6:30am before our day at Seaworld so I could make my room request.  Total waste of time.  We had been upgraded by Farrell's to a 3 bedroom.  Check-in person told me that almost all of the 3 bedroom units that are pool view are pre-reserved by platinum members.  He couldn't even give me a room number, he just made a note that I wanted a higher floor.  Ended up in bldg 5, 7th floor, parking lot view.  No view of the parks or fireworks.  We really like bldg 5 though as my kids love the lazy river in this bldg.  The pool area here though is really small.
> 
> The room itself is spacious although the master bedroom is smaller than i thought it would be & the master bath is ridiculously big.  The one thing I noticed is a lack of storage for your clothes.  The bureaus are more like small armoires.  I practically filled ours with just my clothes.  In the room with two queens, I don't know how you would fit 4 kids worth of stuff.  Maybe we're just overpackers.
> 
> Overall though, the room is great & we are having a great time.



Everyone is always trying to figure out the magic formula to gain the upper hand for getting the best view, but in the end I've found it's really just luck of the draw. You can increase your chances of being higher up by booking a presidential room, but you'll pay more and even then not all the views are perfect.

You can request when you check in, but the worker may have many reasons not to move you. The resort may be very crowded, rooms may be out of service for maintenance, or perhaps the last 20 people in line all requested a "high floor fireworks view." Also, some rooms are more rare, like 3-bedrooms, so the flexibility for a move is much less.


----------



## VacationCindy

katie111 said:


> I'm here now if anyone has any questions I can try to answer.


Do you have any idea which buildings have been renovated and which ones have not.  We are coming in August and would like a recommendation of which building to request.  Thanks!  Hope you are enjoying your trip!


----------



## pepperandchips

For those who might want to know, I now have my total from Escudos (the poolside bar and restaurant near Towers 4 & 5) and the pictures. It was $113.58 including 20% tip for lunch for 5 adults, including 2 burgers, a chicken tenders meal, a cuban sandwich, a chicken quesadilla, and the "pick two dips with chips" appetizer, as well as two cocktails and a soda. I consider that to be extremely reasonable. My photos are not the best but here are a few:












There are multiple layers of quesadilla under the top layer - the chips and big (mostly eaten) cups of guac and salsa were from the appetizer I mentioned above, not included with the quesadilla. It came with sour cream and a small cup of guac, rice, and beans.









rum runner

I also mentioned that we ordered delivery from Flipper's - I did not put this on my card so I am not sure of the total but I believe it was around $50.




Mediterranean salad, no ham $8.99




Two topping large pizza with olives and pepperoni, there was a web promo for a two topping and I am not sure of the price. Around $12.99




Large california classic pizza - Basil Pesto sauce, roasted artichoke hearts, roasted grape tomatoes, red onions, fresh spinach & roasted red peppers, $19.39




6 fresh cut breadsticks, covered in melted garlic butter & Romano cheese. Served with pizza sauce $5.99

The pizza, salad, and breadsticks were all excellent. This was plenty to feed 5 adults lunch plus some leftover pizza for the refrigerator for snacks.

Both options - Escudos and Flipper's - were very good. My mom and sister also had the Escudos nachos when I was not there with them and they said they were pretty good but they did not want them again when we all ate at Escudos again later in the trip.

Our view from Tower 4, second floor:


----------



## Tinknalli

Got home yesterday.  Checked in on Friday 4/14 at a little after 6.  Asked for fireworks view and was told there was not much they could do, but when he looked to see what we had been assigned it was a fireworks view anyway. 1088 in building 5 is a 3 bedroom deluxe with a view of Illuminations and Wishes.  It is on the 10th floor, so I would assume 1188 and 1288 would be even better on a higher floor.


----------



## eeyoresmom

pepperandchips said:


> For those who might want to know, I now have my total from Escudos (the poolside bar and restaurant near Towers 4 & 5) and the pictures. It was $113.58 including 20% tip for lunch for 5 adults, including 2 burgers, a chicken tenders meal, a cuban sandwich, a chicken quesadilla, and the "pick two dips with chips" appetizer, as well as two cocktails and a soda. I consider that to be extremely reasonable. My photos are not the best but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple layers of quesadilla under the top layer - the chips and big (mostly eaten) cups of guac and salsa were from the appetizer I mentioned above, not included with the quesadilla. It came with sour cream and a small cup of guac, rice, and beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rum runner
> 
> I also mentioned that we ordered delivery from Flipper's - I did not put this on my card so I am not sure of the total but I believe it was around $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean salad, no ham $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two topping large pizza with olives and pepperoni, there was a web promo for a two topping and I am not sure of the price. Around $12.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large california classic pizza - Basil Pesto sauce, roasted artichoke hearts, roasted grape tomatoes, red onions, fresh spinach & roasted red peppers, $19.39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 fresh cut breadsticks, covered in melted garlic butter & Romano cheese. Served with pizza sauce $5.99
> 
> The pizza, salad, and breadsticks were all excellent. This was plenty to feed 5 adults lunch plus some leftover pizza for the refrigerator for snacks.
> 
> Both options - Escudos and Flipper's - were very good. My mom and sister also had the Escudos nachos when I was not there with them and they said they were pretty good but they did not want them again when we all ate at Escudos again later in the trip.
> 
> Our view from Tower 4, second floor:


Thank you. Your pics and report are really helpful.


----------



## BigredNole

Thanks for the prices and pics. That is what I remember about staying there. Prices were not outrageous and the food was better than average.


----------



## Brian Noble

BigredNole said:


> I am not sure about the pre-reserved rooms. Someone that has an insane amount of points would need to answer that.


Gold and Platinum VIP owners can request specific rooms when they book. So, entirely possible. However, it's also the case that such members complain about not getting the room they reserve on the timeshare boards, and they are not supposed to be able to do this if they also have a guest on the reservation, so YMMV. 



Upatnoon said:


> Everyone is always trying to figure out the magic formula to gain the upper hand for getting the best view, but in the end I've found it's really just luck of the draw.


Yep. This is why WBC doesn't even take requests anymore, because everyone asks for the same thing, and some people are inevitably disappointed.


----------



## WDW-WOW

Hi,
We've stayed at WBC 3x and never remember the parking pass being an issue. Sometimes we didn't bother even getting it so we wouldn't have to listen to the timeshare pitch. This trip we have friends staying there and we're staying w/them (maybe) for one night. Do you think I need to bother w/a parking pass or did something change?


----------



## pepperandchips

WDW-WOW said:


> Hi,
> We've stayed at WBC 3x and never remember the parking pass being an issue. Sometimes we didn't bother even getting it so we wouldn't have to listen to the timeshare pitch. This trip we have friends staying there and we're staying w/them (maybe) for one night. Do you think I need to bother w/a parking pass or did something change?



Nope, doesn't seem like anything has changed. Dodged the "parking pass" desk when I checked in 3/31 and we parked 3 vehicles all week and never had a problem. Have a great visit!


----------



## VacationCindy

Does anyone know what the hours are for the activity desk to get putters and balls for mini golf and such.  We are arriving late afternoon and would love some activities to do after a day of traveling...thanks!


----------



## VacationCindy

I think I read somewhere that you can store refrigerated items at bell service if your unit is not ready, has anyone used this service?  I think we may try and check in and then go grocery shopping even if the unit is not ready.  Im just concerned that if we finish shopping and the unit is still not ready my groceries will not survive the Florida heat.  Thanks!


----------



## BigredNole

Yes, bell service has refrigeration for groceries. I have no clue how big it is. Personally, I wait until the room is ready. If I can't go arrival day, I will just go when I wake up the next morning. I wake up so early, the only people at WalMart are the shelfers.


----------



## VacationCindy

BigredNole said:


> Yes, bell service has refrigeration for groceries. I have no clue how big it is. Personally, I wait until the room is ready. If I can't go arrival day, I will just go when I wake up the next morning. I wake up so early, the only people at WalMart are the shelfers.


Thanks so much for confirming!  We have an early day the next day and are coming from Oregon so waking up early will be enough to get to the parks for rope drop


----------



## VacationCindy

We will be doing some taxiing around on our upcoming trip....Does anyone know if taxis are parked out in front of the hotel or if you need to call bell service to "order" a taxi.
Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

VacationCindy said:


> Does anyone know what the hours are for the activity desk to get putters and balls for mini golf and such.  We are arriving late afternoon and would love some activities to do after a day of traveling...thanks!


I think the activities desk closes at 11 p.m. but the mini-golf closes at 9 p.m.


----------



## lindsmom

VacationCindy said:


> We will be doing some taxiing around on our upcoming trip....Does anyone know if taxis are parked out in front of the hotel or if you need to call bell service to "order" a taxi.
> Thanks!



You will need to order a taxi.  They do not park out front, that I saw during the week.


----------



## BigredNole

VacationCindy said:


> We will be doing some taxiing around on our upcoming trip....Does anyone know if taxis are parked out in front of the hotel or if you need to call bell service to "order" a taxi.
> Thanks!


You are far better off using Uber. It will be cheaper, better service, and not cheated. Taxi drivers will do everything to increase the fare: longer route, route with more lights (waiting at a light costs money), and everything else they can get away with.


----------



## michelepa

BigredNole said:


> You are far better off using Uber. It will be cheaper, better service, and not cheated. Taxi drivers will do everything to increase the fare: longer route, route with more lights (waiting at a light costs money), and everything else they can get away with.



I agree. I had to use taxi once this last trip because there were no ubers available. We needed to get to ESPN for the start of my son's game during spring break. Taxi driver said he knew where to drop us then proceeded to pull into snd drube around thd CM parking lot. I told him turn off meter or there would be no tip. 

Thereafter we ubered everywhere all week there was never a problem including the five times uber took us to ESPN.


----------



## blaney96

VacationCindy said:


> Does anyone know what the hours are for the activity desk to get putters and balls for mini golf and such.  We are arriving late afternoon and would love some activities to do after a day of traveling...thanks!



We just got back from WBC.  We loved our stay there, so I hope you do too!  The activities desk is open for rentals (of golf clubs, ping pong paddles, and pool sticks) until 9:00.  The desk remains open for towel rentals and other items until 10:00.  If you are there before 6:00, you can borrow the golf clubs from the stand right next to the mini golf course.  The resort runs several activities each day, too, so you might be able to catch a game show or "live entertainment," depending on what day you arrive.  There are sundaes at the Craft Center every day from 3:00-4:00 (as well as open craft time earlier in the day) and of course there are the pools. Have fun!

By the way, for those wondering about requesting rooms, we were in an "assigned room" according to the front desk.  Our room was not ready right at the official check-in time, even though most people were in their rooms around 2:00 on our check-in day.  We were told that the reason we had to wait was that our reservation was attached to a specific unit.  This particular owner always gets the same unit.  We were a little annoyed until we saw the unit (1079).  It was in Tower 5 with a view of the water.  We could see some of the Fantasmic and Illuminations fireworks but truthfully weren't in our room at 9:00 on most nights.  There were too many fun things to do!


----------



## Cdn Gal

pepperandchips said:


> For those who might want to know, I now have my total from Escudos (the poolside bar and restaurant near Towers 4 & 5) and the pictures. It was $113.58 including 20% tip for lunch for 5 adults, including 2 burgers, a chicken tenders meal, a cuban sandwich, a chicken quesadilla, and the "pick two dips with chips" appetizer, as well as two cocktails and a soda. I consider that to be extremely reasonable. My photos are not the best but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pepperandchips said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who might want to know, I now have my total from Escudos (the poolside bar and restaurant near Towers 4 & 5) and the pictures. It was $113.58 including 20% tip for lunch for 5 adults, including 2 burgers, a chicken tenders meal, a cuban sandwich, a chicken quesadilla, and the "pick two dips with chips" appetizer, as well as two cocktails and a soda. I consider that to be extremely reasonable. My photos are not the best but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple layers of quesadilla under the top layer - the chips and big (mostly eaten) cups of guac and salsa were from the appetizer I mentioned above, not included with the quesadilla. It came with sour cream and a small cup of guac, rice, and beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rum runner
> 
> I also mentioned that we ordered delivery from Flipper's - I did not put this on my card so I am not sure of the total but I believe it was around $50.
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean salad, no ham $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> Two topping large pizza with olives and pepperoni, there was a web promo for a two topping and I am not sure of the price. Around $12.99
> 
> 
> 
> Large california classic pizza - Basil Pesto sauce, roasted artichoke hearts, roasted grape tomatoes, red onions, fresh spinach & roasted red peppers, $19.39
> 
> 
> 
> 6 fresh cut breadsticks, covered in melted garlic butter & Romano cheese. Served with pizza sauce $5.99
> 
> The pizza, salad, and breadsticks were all excellent. This was plenty to feed 5 adults lunch plus some leftover pizza for the refrigerator for snacks.
> 
> Both options - Escudos and Flipper's - were very good. My mom and sister also had the Escudos nachos when I was not there with them and they said they were pretty good but they did not want them again when we all ate at Escudos again later in the trip.
> 
> Our view from Tower 4, second floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple layers of quesadilla under the top layer - the chips and big (mostly eaten) cups of guac and salsa were from the appetizer I mentioned above, not included with the quesadilla. It came with sour cream and a small cup of guac, rice, and beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rum runner
> 
> I also mentioned that we ordered delivery from Flipper's - I did not put this on my card so I am not sure of the total but I believe it was around $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean salad, no ham $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two topping large pizza with olives and pepperoni, there was a web promo for a two topping and I am not sure of the price. Around $12.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large california classic pizza - Basil Pesto sauce, roasted artichoke hearts, roasted grape tomatoes, red onions, fresh spinach & roasted red peppers, $19.39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 fresh cut breadsticks, covered in melted garlic butter & Romano cheese. Served with pizza sauce $5.99
> 
> The pizza, salad, and breadsticks were all excellent. This was plenty to feed 5 adults lunch plus some leftover pizza for the refrigerator for snacks.
> 
> Both options - Escudos and Flipper's - were very good. My mom and sister also had the Escudos nachos when I was not there with them and they said they were pretty good but they did not want them again when we all ate at Escudos again later in the trip.
> 
> Our view from Tower 4, second floor:
Click to expand...


Could you please share what type of unit you had and what the room number is?  Thank you!  It's a great view!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Brian Noble said:


> Gold and Platinum VIP owners can request specific rooms when they book. So, entirely possible. However, it's also the case that such members complain about not getting the room they reserve on the timeshare boards, and they are not supposed to be able to do this if they also have a guest on the reservation, so YMMV.
> 
> 
> Yep. This is why WBC doesn't even take requests anymore, because everyone asks for the same thing, and some people are inevitably disappointed.



We own 2 contracts there (resale), and because it's our home resort, they are usually very very good about accommodating us, as they should be considering that we pay maintenance fees there.


----------



## pepperandchips

Cdn Gal said:


> Could you please share what type of unit you had and what the room number is?  Thank you!  It's a great view!



Great question, and I actually wanted to post the room number but I am only 95% sure of which room it is. What I am sure about is the unit type - a two bedroom deluxe! I believe we were in 275. It was on the shorter wing of Tower 4 and super convenient to both the elevators and the (exit only) stairs which take you right out by the pool. The balcony doesn't offer much privacy but you are right in the action of the pool and can scope out the chair situation easily. My whole family was surprised by how quiet the unit was with the balcony door closed - you couldn't hear the fracas at the pool at all. We liked this room!


----------



## Melissa and Makenna

I'm about to book park tickets for our trip next month. I think I read that you can buy magic bands to link your park tickets to?  Anyone know how this works? This is our first trip staying off site and since they started using magic bands!  It's been awhile


----------



## KristinU

Melissa and Makenna said:


> I'm about to book park tickets for our trip next month. I think I read that you can buy magic bands to link your park tickets to?  Anyone know how this works? This is our first trip staying off site and since they started using magic bands!  It's been awhile


You can buy magicbands right at the ticket windows and they'll link them there for you, or you can buy the fancy ones (or plain ones) in many gift shops as well, I think they'll link them there as well.  If not, they're easy enough to link on your own using the MDE app, you just have to plug in the little number on the back of the magicband and tell the app whose ticket you want to link to.  You can also buy them online from the Disney Store if you wanted to have them beforehand.


----------



## BigredNole

You can definitely buy MagicBands. However, if you are buying the plain colored ones you get free, you are better off booking a 1-night stay at Fort Wilderness Campgrounds for the cheapest one. You get the MBs free, you get EMH for 2 days, and you get 60-day FP window for those 2 days.


----------



## BigredNole

I get in to work this morning and my calendar alarm pops up that we hit the 60-day mark for the 2nd week of the trip. Now I just have to wait for the owner to contact me with what he is able to do.


----------



## KristinU

BigredNole said:


> You can definitely buy MagicBands. However, if you are buying the plain colored ones you get free, you are better off booking a 1-night stay at Fort Wilderness Campgrounds for the cheapest one. You get the MBs free, you get EMH for 2 days, and you get 60-day FP window for those 2 days.



As a Fort camper as well as Bonnet Creek loooooover, can I respectfully ask that if folks are going to do this, especially during peak seasons, to go for a Value resort instead where they have much more inventory?  I definitely believe that once you pay for something it is yours to choose what you do with it.  However, that single day deal for magicbands and fastpasses in a high season (where the Fort books solid) literally means that there is a family who wants to camp for a full week that can't book their entire week and needs to set up their crap at another campground their first/last/whatever night.  And yes, it could happen at the Values as well, just not as regularly since they have such a high volume of inventory.

Getting down off my soapbox now, thanks!


----------



## BigredNole

KristinU said:


> I respectfully ask that if folks are going to do this, especially during peak seasons, to go for a Value resort instead where they have much more inventory?


$80 vs $180 is a massive deterrent to using a Value resort. I did not take a week from anyone either. It took me a good 30 minutes just to find a single night within my 2 week vacation to do it. Good luck to anyone trying to find an entire week when we are there. 1-night was hard enough. If Disney would just do things with common sense, then people like me would not have to go to these measures. I am an AP holder but I cannot get Magicbands until after I activate them and it takes 10-days to receive them AFTER I order them online. They need to give AP holders the Magicbands when they activate their passes. Its not as if they don't have the bands sitting right there are the Guest Services window. Second, limiting AP holders to the same 30-day window is ridiculous as well. My 3 APs were $2,650 for a year. It is not MY choice to miss out on getting FPs for the attractions we want to enjoy while there. Disney made that decision. I will never wait an hour in a line for a ride. That leaves me the choice of missing it or fighting the Stroller Brigade to get there at rope drop.

What do a I gain for $80? I will get the MBs (~$45 if I only get 3. I may get 10 just so my DD can have fun decorating them). I get EMH to AK in the morning to hit Pandora for 1 ride and FP the other. I get the late night EMH at AK for Pandora. I will be able to get FP to FEA instead of fighting the Stroller Brigade. We will also get Epcot EMH that night.

WDW needs to stop taking things away from AP holders and there won't be any problem. There is no such thing as a Value resort when a 250sf room for 3 nights is the same price as a 1,200sf 2BR condo less than 2-miles away on Disney Property.


----------



## KristinU

BigredNole said:


> $80 vs $180 is a massive deterrent to using a Value resort. If Disney would just do things with common sense, then people like me would not have to go to these measures. I am an AP holder but I cannot get Magicbands until after I activate them and it takes 10-days to receive them AFTER I order them online. They need to give AP holders the Magicbands when they activate their passes. Its not as if they don't have the bands sitting right there are the Guest Services window. Second, limiting AP holders to the same 30-day window is ridiculous as well. My 3 APs were $2,650 for a year. It is not MY choice to miss out on getting FPs for the attractions we want to enjoy while there. Disney made that decision. I will never wait an hour in a line for a ride. That leaves me the choice of missing it or fighting the Stroller Brigade to get there at rope drop.
> 
> What do a I gain for $80? I will get the MBs (~$45 if I only get 3. I may get 10 just so my DD can have fun decorating them). I get EMH to AK in the morning to hit Pandora for 1 ride and FP the other. I get the late night EMH at AK for Pandora. I will be able to get FP to FEA instead of fighting the Stroller Brigade. We will also get Epcot EMH that night.
> 
> WDW needs to stop taking things away from AP holders and there won't be any problem. There is no such thing as a Value resort when a 250sf room for 3 nights is the same price as a 1,200sf 2BR condo less than 2-miles away on Disney Property.



We are also AP holders, and I do agree that they should give us MBs at activation.  But do I agree that they should give us FP booking at 60 days?  No.  They're trying to fill hotel rooms and sell vacations, they already have us suckers as a captive and high paying audience for tickets and they want to milk the hotel revenue out of us.  Not to mention, if they allowed AP holders to book FPs at 60 days there would be a secondary black market as fast as I could blink my eye.  

While I agree that AP holders are not valued as they should be by Disney, I don't feel like they are forcing me to book throwaway rooms or campsites in order to get my value out of my AP (I'm not forced to buy an AP or even go to WDW at all, for that matter).  There are plenty of FPs left at 30 days anyway.  Heck, my 60 day window for a trip to the Fort just opened up and I'm not booking FPs for many of our days, I just don't feel like planning 60 days out.  I am not a big fan of the new FP+ system.  Booking restaurants at 180 days was bad enough, but a specific ride at 60 days out? Ugh.  And it just causes undue stress and frenzy.  Any time I do make plans 60 days out, or even 30 days out, I end up shifting them around a couple of weeks prior or even the day of...and we live, and dare I say even enjoy ourselves.

I also think most of the folks doing the throwaway thing aren't AP holders anyway.

At any rate, perhaps we can agree to disagree.  And since the throwaway concept is discussed at length on a pinned thread in the Theme Parks, Attractions and Strategies board, perhaps we can agree to funnel conversation about it to there.


----------



## Cdn Gal

OK wait what??  I just became an AP and when we go in July is when we are activating our passes- so I won't be able to get a MB at this time?  Luckily I have some from a previous trip- will they be able to activate those?  What's the point of mailing me MB to Canada when I am already in Orlando?  That doesn't make any sense to me!


----------



## KristinU

Cdn Gal said:


> OK wait what??  I just became an AP and when we go in July is when we are activating our passes- so I won't be able to get a MB at this time?  Luckily I have some from a previous trip- will they be able to activate those?  What's the point of mailing me MB to Canada when I am already in Orlando?  That doesn't make any sense to me!



Yep, so weird, right?  After activation or renewal it shows up on your MDE to make your color selection and then they send it out along with a Passholder slider thingy to go on it for decoration.  I understand that they have extra sliders at Guest Services locations, so why they don't just hand them out at activation/renewal is beyond me.


----------



## BigredNole

Cdn Gal said:


> OK wait what??  I just became an AP and when we go in July is when we are activating our passes- so I won't be able to get a MB at this time?


That is correct. You do not get a MB until AFTER you activate. You need to go to MDE to customize it and order it. It is then shipped to you in about 10 days. They will not give you one at Guest Services. Your old MBs can be used but it is dependent on the bands still having enough power. It is ridiculous especially since MM is free with them. I had a long talk with a Supervisor about it when I found out. I asked if I stated what date to activate the AP, can I then order the MB. They said no. I asked why not provide a $15 voucher for each AP so you can buy one in the parks for another ~$15. The answer was no. 

This is why I started thinking about the things we want to do on this trip. Pandora is a big part and FEA. In order to do those, I had to have some onsite stay. Getting the campsite with an AK EMH on Day 1 and Epcot EMH Day 2 of that dummy rental works out perfectly. I should be able to get a FP for those attractions.


----------



## Tink_83

KristinU said:


> As a Fort camper as well as Bonnet Creek loooooover, can I respectfully ask that if folks are going to do this, especially during peak seasons, to go for a Value resort instead where they have much more inventory?  I definitely believe that once you pay for something it is yours to choose what you do with it.  However, that single day deal for magicbands and fastpasses in a high season (where the Fort books solid) literally means that there is a family who wants to camp for a full week that can't book their entire week and needs to set up their crap at another campground their first/last/whatever night.  And yes, it could happen at the Values as well, just not as regularly since they have such a high volume of inventory.
> 
> Getting down off my soapbox now, thanks!



I understand your position but I think that instead of being annoyed with people who do this campers should try to ask Disney to change their policy so that people can't book one day reservations during peak season. Really it is up to Disney to a) recognize that there is a product that people are willing to pay for (i.e. magic bands, bundled with parking and EMH) and b) decide if they want to go after that market or deter the use of the camp grounds for this purpose.


----------



## pepperandchips

This is somewhat off topic but I wanted to chime in.



BigredNole said:


> Your old MBs can be used but it is dependent on the bands still having enough power.



From what I understand, the battery in the MagicBand powers only the "long range" features (like your name appearing in queues and ride photos automatically appearing in your photopass account). The "Mickey to Mickey" functions (resort room entry, park entry, etc) are short term RFID and don't run from the battery at all, from what I understand. I used one of my first ever magic bands from October 2014 recently and it still works.


----------



## stackyallred

We are renting a one bedroom unit in late May. Can anyone tell me if one bedroom units are in each building? Also do one bedrooms tend to only be in one specific part of the buildings (lower or upper floors)? I'd love to request an area based on our preferences but want to get a feel for what is available to us with a one bedroom first. Thanks!


----------



## Tink_83

pepperandchips said:


> This is somewhat off topic but I wanted to chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the battery in the MagicBand powers only the "long range" features (like your name appearing in queues and ride photos automatically appearing in your photopass account). The "Mickey to Mickey" functions (resort room entry, park entry, etc) are short term RFID and don't run from the battery at all, from what I understand. I used one of my first ever magic bands from October 2014 recently and it still works.



You're correct it still works but not for some of the photo options etc.  So if you are on a ride and you want your photo from that ride you need a MB with the long range RFID still functioning...


----------



## BigredNole

Well, not the news I wanted to hear. The owner we go through lost the 1BR unit for the second week we are traveling. He was truly upset and almost crying. I told him not to worry that I always search contingency plans. He does have availability at Cypress Palms, but there are not enough amenities for our liking there. I am looking towards Orange Lake now for that second week.


----------



## Cdn Gal

What week are you looking for?  I can check for you as well


----------



## Cdn Gal

There are many many changes for owners now at WBC.  Wyndham is going after the Mega Renters and have made it very very difficult for people to rent out their points.  They are no longer allowed to do the cancel/rebook thing where you get a larger unit with 1/2 the amount of points.  Also, you need to put names in guests names within 48 hours of reserving the unit so any good units must be done either at the 13month mark aka Christmas or when it opens to everyone at the 10 month mark.  We are also not allowed to have the flexibility of pushing points forward and then using them whenever we want- we have to push them forward to a given year.  Ultimately it means that for renters they will see less 2/3/4 bedroom units available, and it will cost more $$ to rent.  Owners are unsure when these changes take place- they are saying sometime in May.  For us, it doesn't impact us that much as we don't rent (except my Dad if he has extra points), and we always plan waaaaaay ahead anyway so we get the unit that we want, but for others it is going to be more difficult.


----------



## VacationCindy

Has anyone come back to the resort mid afternoon from the parks and then gone back to the parks in the evening?  Is it a waste of time to drive back and forth or is it fairly convenient to come rest and cool off during the hottest part of the day? Thanks


----------



## pepperandchips

VacationCindy said:


> Has anyone come back to the resort mid afternoon from the parks and then gone back to the parks in the evening?  Is it a waste of time to drive back and forth or is it fairly convenient to come rest and cool off during the hottest part of the day? Thanks



We did this a lot the first week of April. I like to do rope drop, leave the park around noon, hit the pool or nap in the room for a few hours, and then hop to a different park for the late afternoon/evening. I don't find it inconvenient anywhere other than Magic Kingdom but I am so over the TTC that we usually just pay the $8 or so to Uber to the contemporary. We don't travel with car seats but we did rent an ECV this past trip which made the in/out of the car less convenient. It doesn't hurt to try it on your first couple of days and see how that works out for you. Bear in mind that WBC is right next to Caribbean Beach so I find it a very convenient location and easy to drive to all of the parks.


----------



## katie111

Cdn Gal said:


> There are many many changes for owners now at WBC.  Wyndham is going after the Mega Renters and have made it very very difficult for people to rent out their points.  They are no longer allowed to do the cancel/rebook thing where you get a larger unit with 1/2 the amount of points.  Also, you need to put names in guests names within 48 hours of reserving the unit so any good units must be done either at the 13month mark aka Christmas or when it opens to everyone at the 10 month mark.  We are also not allowed to have the flexibility of pushing points forward and then using them whenever we want- we have to push them forward to a given year.  Ultimately it means that for renters they will see less 2/3/4 bedroom units available, and it will cost more $$ to rent.  Owners are unsure when these changes take place- they are saying sometime in May.  For us, it doesn't impact us that much as we don't rent (except my Dad if he has extra points), and we always plan waaaaaay ahead anyway so we get the unit that we want, but for others it is going to be more difficult.



We just got back and I spent some time talking to an owner at the pool.  She told me pretty much all the same information. Glad we went when we did as we had a great time!


----------



## DisneyGal2017

We have never been to a Disney and are staying at WBC. What is everyone's thoughts on Magicbands? Necessary/ pass? We are also coming from Canada so I'm not sure we even get the same kind of "card" as someone from the US.... I don't know when/if we'll be back, but we do have a 5 day park hopper pass...


----------



## BigredNole

No need for a MB. You will get a pass on something like a tyvex flexible plastic card. That thing is almost indestructible, at least for a length of stay.


----------



## KristinU

Yep, the big thing that a magicband does for you is keeps it convenient on your wrist, nice for fastpasses but completely unnecessary.


----------



## Spanky

Stacyallred - one bedrooms are located on all floors in all 6 buildings.


----------



## Jlg148

Hello, WBC experts! We always stay onsite, but going with family who want to try WBC for more space - so trying out WBC for the first time!  One family insisted on Presidential decor - and with the great prices - it was hard to say no  


 We have been put on the wait list with Vacation Strategy for a 1 BR Presidential and a 2 BR Presidential - to accommodate the whole fam for April 2018.


Does booking a Presidential 1 BR and 2 BR tell us anything for certain about where we will be placed?? Are they all on the upper floors - or mixed throughout? All Lake view or a mix? I thought maybe the presidentials might be in certain sections?

 - I can't find any sort of building info that gives info as to what rooms are where? I always try to get close to parking, if possible - since we drive...

Thanks in advance - looking forward to trying it out - looks beautiful there!


----------



## BigredNole

I believe Presidential suites are mixed throughout all of the buildings, except 4BR Pres. There is enough parking at the resort. However, you may have to park at one of the garages and walk a little bit depending on where you rooms are located. With 2 separate reservations, there is no guarantee that your rooms would be in the same building. Since you are using VS, you may want to go to the Tug site. Maybe find an owner there that can actually book farther out than 10 months. This way you are not on a wait list.


----------



## Jlg148

Thank you so much BigredNole - you read my mind that this was my next question - since I see posters talking about 10 month ressies -- I wondered why we are not able to book until July, for April...... thank you so much for this - makes sense!

I had heard Presidential 1,2,3 BR were all in Tower 6, but maybe they were old posts...

Don't mind me with just trying to get an idea where we will be - its a big adjustment from being able to make room requests or book specific room categories   Also don't want to walk up to check in, completely clueless if they offer me something - and I have no idea what to even HOPE for   -- lol....


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BigredNole

There you go. Someone that had the exact answer!!!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BigredNole

JuneChickie said:


> I'm just curious how the owner lost your 1 bedroom unit?


Its called book/rebook. VIP owners can get a room for 50% off the points and a free upgrade if there is availability. They book the room to take it out of inventory. When they get inside 60-days, they cancel and rebook the room at the discount. During Peak season which is when we are currently planning to go (news as of an hour may change it), other megarenters gobble up anything that is out there and try to rent at a premium. In my case, someone gobbled it up before the owner could rebook.


----------



## chellewashere

Hi everyone..this is our first time ever staying off site. We own DVC, but wanted to try staying at WBC. I have a few questions that I have tried to search for answers and I can't seem to find them. We are booked in a 2BDRM deluxe for 2 weeks in Sept. My questions are do you have to pay for parking? Are there elevators in all the building? Do the rooms all come with blenders? Is there covered parking available? Lastly are there designated smoking areas? Thanks!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## chellewashere

JuneChickie said:


> Simply put :  Yes to everything but the smoking areas  ,
> 
> this I'm not sure of ,, I have been given different answers every time I questioned
> it, This is what I do know :
> 
> You cannot smoke in your unit or out on the balcony.
> But you say ,,  the balcony is outside,  still it affects others and goes
> back into the room  , you can be fined for doing this.
> 
> I have been told many times this is a "smoke free" resort.
> 
> But , I have seen people smoking and  I have been told there are 4 smoking
> areas .  Maybe call the resort and ask where they are.
> 
> We don't smoke so maybe someone who does will come along to answer.



Thank you so much...do you know how much parking is? 1/2 the things I read says you have to pay other 1/2 says just park


----------



## Gr8t Fan

You do not have to pay for parking at WBC.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## chellewashere

Gr8t Fan said:


> You do not have to pay for parking at WBC.


thanks


----------



## chellewashere

JuneChickie said:


> Sorry I missed that in your original post :
> 
> There is NO charge to park at Bonnet Creek.
> There is covered parking at no charge.
> 
> There are NO resort fees either.


thank you!!


----------



## Lmiller1882

Has anyone been moved from their original room they were supposed to be in because previous person extended their stay? I booked a specific room with pool view and have been moved to other side facing parking lot. They told me they can't boot the people out since they added more days??


----------



## Jlg148

JuneChickie said:


> Did not see your third question ,,, when it comes to the presidential units ,  those are pre~assigned.
> Unless you are an owner and have a specific unit attached to you or book months out ,,
> Trying to change one if you don't like the location or want a specific location is never going to happen.
> 
> Some of these units are just lake view , some are lake view and fireworks views , and
> some face the back part of the building with Epcot views ( including fireworks )
> ANd then there are some that face the back with just a parking lot view.
> That said those that are just the parking lot view ,, also have a view of downtown disney .
> Watching the balloon go up and down can be entertaining as well.




Thanks JuneChickie --- very encouraging -- if the worst view is Disney Springs -- sounds like I have nothing to worry about -- thanks everyone!!


----------



## Spanky

Lmiller1882 - I was moved from the room I rented from vacationupgrades. I was told that only the mega owners may reserve a special room. Anyone other than the owner does not receive that perk. I had rented a 4 bedroom presidential. I was told that as long as the resort honored the 4 bedroom presidential they could place me wherever one was vacant.


----------



## KristinU

Is it safe to say that all of the presidentials have a decent view?  They are all on upper floors, right?  We had a parking lot view on the second floor on our last trip, so not terribly magical...very quiet, though!  In retrospect, DH and I realized that we didn't use our balcony as much as previous trips and would be willing to pay more for presidential if we were guaranteed a better view.


----------



## Cdn Gal

No it isn't safe to say that they all have a descent view   We had a 3 bedroom Pres. once and it faced the parking lot.  Hated it!!  So to make us happy they gave us a card to the Presidential Lounge which is at the very top of Building 6.  It faces the Studios, it has a double large living room, very large balcony, bathroom with shower, no bedrooms but it was BEAUTIFUL!!  The kitchen was more of a kitchen you would see in a restaurant.  I think they must use it for catering etc. Fantastic Views!!  We used it as our turn around day and one fireworks night as well.   We met another couple there and they had stayed at WBC for 3 months!!  Yep, that's our dream!!!


----------



## KristinU

Cdn Gal said:


> No it isn't safe to say that they all have a descent view   We had a 3 bedroom Pres. once and it faced the parking lot.  Hated it!!  So to make us happy they gave us a card to the Presidential Lounge which is at the very top of Building 6.  It faces the Studios, it has a double large living room, very large balcony, bathroom with shower, no bedrooms but it was BEAUTIFUL!!  The kitchen was more of a kitchen you would see in a restaurant.  I think they must use it for catering etc. Fantastic Views!!  We used it as our turn around day and one fireworks night as well.   We met another couple there and they had stayed at WBC for 3 months!!  Yep, that's our dream!!!



Aw, bummer on the view...I guess there goes that idea!  We've been so spoiled with great views on a couple of trips, but now that I think about it our first stay was parking lot as well.  So I guess it is bound to happen sometimes.  I wish they'd divide it into categories like some of the DVC resorts do, so if you want you can save points and have a lesser view or spend more and get a better view.


----------



## Upatnoon

Lmiller1882 said:


> Has anyone been moved from their original room they were supposed to be in because previous person extended their stay? I booked a specific room with pool view and have been moved to other side facing parking lot. They told me they can't boot the people out since they added more days??



No matter how hard everyone tries, you can't _really_ book a specific room or view at Bonnet Creek. If you are are VIP owner, you can make a request for a specific room or view and they will attempt to book it, however it not guaranteed even if you have a billion Wyndham timeshare points. Also, the benefit of a picking a room in advance is only for VIP owners, not their "guests" AKA renters. The benefits don't transfer. 

What is guaranteed is the room size and the level, either presidential or deluxe.

Most hotels now have many different classes of rooms and charge extra for views. Since they own the hotel, the can quickly adapt to what people are requesting and charge more for it. 

Because WBC is a timeshare resort, it doesn't work that way. It likely would be very difficult or impossible to change how many points each rooms costs at WBC.

I'm sure if they went back in time to when the resort was being built, they would of created more view categories. At Disney, people have long been playing the "room request game" and it makes sense that when Disney fans start discovering WBC, they would bring those habits along.


----------



## Tink_83

So this is our first time staying at the whyndam bonnet creek and we are very excited... but I'm trying to figure out what time we should leave the room to get to the parks.  My family has never been big on getting to the parks super early but we are only going for two days and are trying out touring plans (one day at Epcot and one day at MK). The Epcot day we have an 8am ADR at GG so I'm planning on parking at 7:15 to get through security and to the GG in time for our reservation (does that sound right though). 

And then for the MK I want to do rope drop. Since I've heard they can sometimes let people in a little before the park opening time of 9am I was again thinking of parking at 7:15. But I want confirmation before I tell my family about our goal parking times... and then if I leave the room by 7 each morning am I giving myself enough time to drive and park at the MK and Epcot???


----------



## BigredNole

Parking at 7:15AM will be more than early enough for both parks. Epcot is only about a 5 - 7 minute drive. MK is about 12-15 minutes but parking at TTC then ferry is another ~15-20 minutes.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Everyone gets in before opening at MK. People are let in to shop, purchase breakfast items, etc. and the opening show is now at the castle stage.  The "lands" are roped off.  Those don't open until the official time.  We left WBC at 8:15 for a 9 opening and didn't make it.  Between parking, tram to TTC, security,  waiting for ferry one day, monorail the other, getting IN the park....it took quite a while.


----------



## Upatnoon

Tink_83 said:


> So this is our first time staying at the whyndam bonnet creek and we are very excited... but I'm trying to figure out what time we should leave the room to get to the parks.  My family has never been big on getting to the parks super early but we are only going for two days and are trying out touring plans (one day at Epcot and one day at MK). The Epcot day we have an 8am ADR at GG so I'm planning on parking at 7:15 to get through security and to the GG in time for our reservation (does that sound right though).
> 
> And then for the MK I want to do rope drop. Since I've heard they can sometimes let people in a little before the park opening time of 9am I was again thinking of parking at 7:15. But I want confirmation before I tell my family about our goal parking times... and then if I leave the room by 7 each morning am I giving myself enough time to drive and park at the MK and Epcot???


At MK, they let everyone in the park  early now, but don't let you out of the hub (the area in front of the castle) until 9 a.m. after the opening show. Now, a big crowd will gather where you would head to the Diamond Train ride, so it you want to join that herd you have be in that part of the hub earlier and not go over at 8:45 a.m. There will be less people headed to the other areas of the park.


----------



## VacationCindy

Hey Pe


pepperandchips said:


> We did this a lot the first week of April. I like to do rope drop, leave the park around noon, hit the pool or nap in the room for a few hours, and then hop to a different park for the late afternoon/evening. I don't find it inconvenient anywhere other than Magic Kingdom but I am so over the TTC that we usually just pay the $8 or so to Uber to the contemporary. We don't travel with car seats but we did rent an ECV this past trip which made the in/out of the car less convenient. It doesn't hurt to try it on your first couple of days and see how that works out for you. Bear in mind that WBC is right next to Caribbean Beach so I find it a very convenient location and easy to drive to all of the parks.


Hey Pepper and Chips-
We plan to drive to all the parks in our own car but I too am not a fan of the TTC, its such a hassle with parking lot trams followed by a monorail or boat across the lake.  Would you recommend Uber for that day vs. our own car?  Are you able to be dropped at the Contemporary by Uber and walk over to the MK?  Even early in the morning?
I would appreciate any advice you have to best navigate an early morning arrival at MK.  Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

VacationCindy said:


> Hey Pe
> 
> Hey Pepper and Chips-
> We plan to drive to all the parks in our own car but I too am not a fan of the TTC, its such a hassle with parking lot trams followed by a monorail or boat across the lake.  Would you recommend Uber for that day vs. our own car?  Are you able to be dropped at the Contemporary by Uber and walk over to the MK?  Even early in the morning?
> I would appreciate any advice you have to best navigate an early morning arrival at MK.  Thanks!



Yep that's exactly what we did. When we summoned the Uber in the app we just put in Contemporary Resort as our destination. The driver just told the guys at the parking booth at the Contemporary that he was dropping off guests, and they told him no problem and directed him to the front lobby. We just asked the driver to drop us in the Bay Lake Tower parking lot instead and it was no problem - but if you wanted to cross all your t's you could just tell the Uber driver to tell the guys at the booth that he's dropping you at Bay Lake Tower. It was not a problem and a very short walk. The plus side of this is that when we were last there, the walkway from CR had its own bag check. The only negative I can think of is that the Uber ride is about $8 each way, but if you were going to be paying to park your car at the TTC you'd be paying $20. We have APs so we get free parking and I still think the Uber is worth it. We often eat at either the Polynesian or the Contemporary after our morning at MK anyway so it's convenient to be picked up at one of those resorts on the way out anyway. 

Let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## VacationCindy

pepperandchips said:


> Yep that's exactly what we did. When we summoned the Uber in the app we just put in Contemporary Resort as our destination. The driver just told the guys at the parking booth at the Contemporary that he was dropping off guests, and they told him no problem and directed him to the front lobby. We just asked the driver to drop us in the Bay Lake Tower parking lot instead and it was no problem - but if you wanted to cross all your t's you could just tell the Uber driver to tell the guys at the booth that he's dropping you at Bay Lake Tower. It was not a problem and a very short walk. The plus side of this is that when we were last there, the walkway from CR had its own bag check. The only negative I can think of is that the Uber ride is about $8 each way, but if you were going to be paying to park your car at the TTC you'd be paying $20. We have APs so we get free parking and I still think the Uber is worth it. We often eat at either the Polynesian or the Contemporary after our morning at MK anyway so it's convenient to be picked up at one of those resorts on the way out anyway.
> 
> Let me know if you have other questions!


Thanks so much for the info.  I definitely think we will Uber over early in the morning. What time would you recommend we plan on arriving at CR to get to MK for rope drop?


----------



## Tink_83

Upatnoon said:


> At MK, they let everyone in the park  early now, but don't let you out of the hub (the area in front of the castle) until 9 a.m. after the opening show. Now, a big crowd will gather where you would head to the Diamond Train ride, so it you want to join that herd you have be in that part of the hub earlier and not go over at 8:45 a.m. There will be less people headed to the other areas of the park.



That's good to hear!  We have fast passes for the diamond mine ride later so we are heading for frontier land first... I'm hopeful the amount of rides we will get to go on will be worth the early wake up for everyone


----------



## BigredNole

Tink_83 said:


> That's good to hear!  We have fast passes for the diamond mine ride later so we are heading for frontier land first... I'm hopeful the amount of rides we will get to go on will be worth the early wake up for everyone


You'd be surprised at how much you can do by 11AM while the Lemmings go to 7DMT and Peter Pan. We refuse to do slow/long rides until later. This way you can maximize the fast rides early. IASW, Splash, HM, and PotC are all done later because they are longer and slow rides. I don't want to spend 20 minutes on a ride while I can hammer out all of the short rides quickly. Once we pound out the short rides, the slower rides are a nice break.


----------



## raytheyounger

Is there a pie baking dish in the WBC kitchens?  TIA


----------



## BigredNole

I don't know for certain, but the video below has a complete inventory of what was in their kitchen. It does not look like there is a pie pan or pyrex dish for one.


----------



## raytheyounger

BigredNole said:


> I don't know for certain, but the video below has a complete inventory of what was in their kitchen. It does not look like there is a pie pan or pyrex dish for one.



So if a picture is worth a thousand words, then a _video_ must be worth ... well, I'm not sure what a video is worth.  But that was very helpful.  I probably should have searched for something like that to begin with.  Thanks!


----------



## M&M mom

We are considering staying at WBC for the first time from March 1 -11.  I will admit, I have very little knowledge on staying off site.  This will be our first time.  Our kids are 17 now and we need more space so this seems like a great option.  Who do you suggest I book our stay with and what is considered a good price per night at WBC?  Thank you.


----------



## BigredNole

March 1-11 is going to run into 2 issues for you. First, there will be an extra $100 charge because you cross that 7-night threshold. There is a mandatory cleaning fee. I never knew it either until an owner told me. Even if you break it up into 2 separate reservations, they get you with a fee. Second, this will be Spring/Winter Break so it will be Prime season. You can look up a points chart and expect to pay $7/1,000 points. For 10-nights, you are looking at about 300,000 points for a 2BR DLx. That would be ~$2,000.

There is plenty of information throughout the thread on places to rent. From easiest to least expensive. It depends on what your risk level is, how much you want to spend, and what you are looking for.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BigredNole

If the cleaning fee past 7-nights is not mandatory, then there are a lot of people on TUG lying about it.


----------



## soupy11

Anyone have any experience getting a 10 day package at this resort?  Can you only book in weekly groupings?  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyGal2017

We are staying 10 nights booked through VRBO.


----------



## raytheyounger

JuneChickie said:


> I've never seen a pie baking dish ,, but have seen a rectangle glass baking
> dish. I think the video does show that .
> 
> Some people from the north also call  " pizza "  a pie.
> My husband is from New York and he has always called pizza a pie.
> Doesn't make any sense to me ,, but his whole family does that.
> 
> Yes , I have seen a pizza pan (pie) on some of my visits and once a cookie sheet.
> 
> Im going back next week, so will post what kind of cooking items they supply.
> We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe this time.




LOL.  Now, I have in my head, "When the moon hits your eye ...."  I was actually referring to something for apple pie (or something similar), and I didn't see that in the video.  I did see the rectangular dish.  I'll actually be there next week also.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

soupy11 said:


> Anyone have any experience getting a 10 day package at this resort?  Can you only book in weekly groupings?  Thanks!



I stayed 10 nights last year.  $150 a night 3/2 presidential.  No additional fees, we declined cleaning on day 8.


----------



## M&M mom

MommyinHonduras said:


> I stayed 10 nights last year.  $150 a night 3/2 presidential.  No additional fees, we declined cleaning on day 8.


Who did you book through and what time of the year did you go?


----------



## Rjw615

Cleaning is optional, its not mandatory. You can decline it if you wish.


----------



## M&M mom

BigredNole said:


> March 1-11 is going to run into 2 issues for you. First, there will be an extra $100 charge because you cross that 7-night threshold. There is a mandatory cleaning fee. I never knew it either until an owner told me. Even if you break it up into 2 separate reservations, they get you with a fee. Second, this will be Spring/Winter Break so it will be Prime season. You can look up a points chart and expect to pay $7/1,000 points. For 10-nights, you are looking at about 300,000 points for a 2BR DLx. That would be ~$2,000.
> 
> There is plenty of information throughout the thread on places to rent. From easiest to least expensive. It depends on what your risk level is, how much you want to spend, and what you are looking for.


Thank you for your reply!  My risk level is extremely low, I'm a big planner.


----------



## M&M mom

JuneChickie said:


> Just putting this out there :
> 
> There is no " mandatory " cleaning fee of $100.00 .
> 
> I have stayed at Bonnet Creek many times 2 and 3 weeks in a row just in the last year,
> and as currant at this past March.   And have never been hit with this fee.
> My reservations always have been separated by weeks and sometimes different owners.
> 
> If you stay for 2 weeks  plus or even a just a week , you have to request the
> cleaning and then yes it does costs a $100.00.  BUT no its not mandatory.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Michael Sullivan at Winpointvip.  I booked in January for a Sept stay.


----------



## BigredNole

M&M mom said:


> Thank you for your reply!  My risk level is extremely low, I'm a big planner.


In that case, your best bet is to go through places like Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades. You will have 7-nights @ 224,000 points, then 27,000 points for Thur, and 44,500 each for Fri and Saturday. This is a total of 224+27+44.5+44.5 = 340,000 points. At $7 per point, this is ~$2,400 for a 2BR Dlx. This is just an estimate. It could be more or less, you'll have to check with them.


----------



## chicagoshannon

BigredNole said:


> If the cleaning fee past 7-nights is not mandatory, then there are a lot of people on TUG lying about it.


There is a cleaning fee for owners ONLY if you don't have enough housekeeping credits left in your use year.  We have stayed for 2 weeks and they always come in after 7 days to clean no additional charge.

Some owners might charge a fee to a renter to cover their cost but most of the high volume renters are Platinum so have unlimited housekeeping credits.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Cdn Gal

We have never had to pay a cleaning fee and have stayed numerous times past the 7 day mark including Christmas/New Years and at other high season times.
    If you are going at March pack for anything!  The weather is so unpredictable then!  3 years ago we had to go out and purchase sweatshirts it was so cold!  (And we are from Canada!)


----------



## missingdisneymore

We just returned from a 10 day spring break stay in a two bedroom deluxe. High season. Paid less than 2000. Also, no hundred dollar cleaning fee. That's a load of hooey. We were charged $150 on our credit card at check-in for incidental charges in the event we purchased and charged to our room but was refunded upon checkout as we did not use this during our stay.

 We go every spring break and stay for nine or 10 days. I have never paid the amounts listed above, nor have I ever been charged $100 cleaning fee. We decline  a cleaning on the eighth day as we're usually leaving a day or two later.


----------



## mom25kiddos

We are leaving on Saturday for a split stay-first week at WBC.  My daughter needs glasses and I am stressed they won't be done before we leave. I have looked at some online options, and could order some back up ones for cheap and have them shipped-but we are in Canada, so they likely wouldn't arrive in time-can i have them shipped to WBC and if so, what do i put on the package?  thanks so much!


----------



## higdonk

We are going for our first WBC trip this summer around the first of August. Can you order food from Amazon Pantry ahead of time and ship a box? Will they hold it for you at the desk? How does this work if you don't know your room assignment yet? I am exploring different ways to make the whole groceries on arrival day easier. I know about Garden Grocer, but they seem priced high. I may end up doing that or just running to the store (we will have a car).


----------



## mrzrich

higdonk said:


> We are going for our first WBC trip this summer around the first of August. Can you order food from Amazon Pantry ahead of time and ship a box? Will they hold it for you at the desk? How does this work if you don't know your room assignment yet? I am exploring different ways to make the whole groceries on arrival day easier. I know about Garden Grocer, but they seem priced high. I may end up doing that or just running to the store (we will have a car).



Another option is Instacart, which delivers for Publix, Whole Foods, Costco and ABC Liquor in the Orlando Market

https://www.instacart.com/store/welcome


----------



## higdonk

Cool I will check out Instacart. I am definitely going to want adult beverage fixings for relaxing on the balcony in the evening.  Thanks for the tip! It has been so long since we have been to Disney and our first off-site trip so all that adds a new dimension of planning. 

Thx!
Kate


----------



## Brian Noble

mom25kiddos said:


> can i have them shipped to WBC and if so, what do i put on the package?


You can. Call the resort to get the specific details to use on the address.


----------



## raytheyounger

pepperandchips said:


> Nope, doesn't seem like anything has changed. Dodged the "parking pass" desk when I checked in 3/31 and we parked 3 vehicles all week and never had a problem. Have a great visit!



I don't know if this is a change or not (we're staying here for the first time, through Vacation Strategy).  We checked in on Saturday (May 6) and skipped the parking pass desk as many others have recommended.  Today (May 8), we got a phone call in our room telling us we would need to get a parking pass.  And, of course, since they had me on the line, they wanted to schedule me for a breakfast during which they would give their timeshare presentation.  Maybe they have had too many people skipping the parking pass desk (and not signing up for the presentation)?

Regarding the timeshare presentation, I assume that it is like most others.  As a reward for sitting through 90 minutes of presentation, they are offering a week at one of their resorts.  Is there anyone who has taken advantage of this offer who would be willing to share how easy/difficult it was to redeem?


----------



## BigredNole

You do not need a parking pass at all. That phone call for you was a fishing expedition. They want you down there to throw a bunch of cheap trinkets to get you to go to the "survey" or "tour". Simple solution...unplug the phone.


----------



## mrzrich

I avoid the sales pitch and phone calls very simply.   I go to the parking pass desk. By myself. I let them know that I am married. I tell them that my husband is not traveling with me on this trip. That stops the conversation right there. They are not allowed to sell to you if your spouse is not present.

They have no way of knowing that my husband really is with me. The reservation desk has nothing to do with the sales desk.


----------



## michelepa

raytheyounger said:


> I don't know if this is a change or not (we're staying here for the first time, through Vacation Strategy).  We checked in on Saturday (May 6) and skipped the parking pass desk as many others have recommended.  Today (May 8), we got a phone call in our room telling us we would need to get a parking pass.  And, of course, since they had me on the line, they wanted to schedule me for a breakfast during which they would give their timeshare presentation.  Maybe they have had too many people skipping the parking pass desk (and not signing up for the presentation)?
> 
> Regarding the timeshare presentation, I assume that it is like most others.  As a reward for sitting through 90 minutes of presentation, they are offering a week at one of their resorts.  Is there anyone who has taken advantage of this offer who would be willing to share how easy/difficult it was to redeem?



Yes the tips on this board not only say avoid parking pass/informational packet desk but also unplug the phone in your condo for your entire stay.


----------



## Brian Noble

mrzrich said:


> They are not allowed to sell to you if your spouse is not present.


They are, but there's a much larger chance of a rescission. The sales staff get dinged for a rescission, so the tour flow folks are told not to qualify them for a tour. But, if it's a slow week, they might try to sign you up anyway.


----------



## BigredNole

mrzrich pointed out the other one as well. It is against Wyndham policy to only work through one spouse. If you tell them your spouse is not with you, they will end all discussions at that point.


----------



## raytheyounger

BigredNole said:


> You do not need a parking pass at all. That phone call for you was a fishing expedition. They want you down there to throw a bunch of cheap trinkets to get you to go to the "survey" or "tour". Simple solution...unplug the phone.





michelepa said:


> Yes the tips on this board not only say avoid parking pass/informational packet desk but also unplug the phone in your condo for your entire stay.



Thanks.  I now remember the advice to unplug the phone.  Oh well.  It is easy enough to say "no" to their solicitations.


----------



## pepperandchips

I don't know if it is related but I gave the front desk my cell number at check in last stay and have noticed a huge uptick in spam calls afterward. May be totally unrelated but it's something I thought I'd mention.


----------



## Moushe

Last time we were there I  went up to the desk to get the pass, even though we usually skip it but I thought the same thing - just say no and keep it moving. 

Yeah easier said than done. the lady was very aggressive. after several minutes of her giving me her spiel and me responding with "thank you but we are not interested" (like 10 times)  I finally got annoyed and told her "you are taking up precious vacation time, my kids have been in the car for several hours and are tired and hungry, now please just give me my parking pass so I can be on my way" (as if one cue my 2yo on my hip started crying - she wanted me to put her down but she's a runner and the lobby was very crowded)  

The lady tells me, in a very nasty tone "listen I am trying to help you save money, if you would just let me finish talking and stop interrupting you would see that" I then asked to speak to her manager, that finally did the trick and she handed me the pass.  it was such an unpleasant experience. I should've just skipped it like I always do.


----------



## Melissa and Makenna

Anyone know which tower has been updated most recently?


----------



## lindsmom

We skipped parking pass desk - it was easy - we did super early pre check in, and said we would swing by when we came back.  Later, in the afternoon, we told them we got it in the morning when we did pre check in.

We had one message on the phone while we were out, but we never got a call to set up an appointment.  There's no way they would know whether you have one or not (at the desk) - only at the security gate could they in theory look for a "pass".

We did give the front desk my cell, got a call from them at 2:00 when our room was ready, and I didn't get any spam so hopefully that's not the cause.


----------



## mrzrich

lindsmom said:


> We skipped parking pass desk - it was easy - we did super early pre check in, and said we would swing by when we came back.  Later, in the afternoon, we told them we got it in the morning when we did pre check in.
> 
> We had one message on the phone while we were out, but we never got a call to set up an appointment.  There's no way they would know whether you have one or not (at the desk) - only at the security gate could they in theory look for a "pass".
> 
> We did give the front desk my cell, got a call from them at 2:00 when our room was ready, and I didn't get any spam so hopefully that's not the cause.



They do know that you didn't stop at the desk.  They check you off when you get the pass.  When you don't go to the desk they call you.

As said before, the front desk people have nothing to do with the parking pass people.


----------



## lindsmom

mrzrich said:


> They do know that you didn't stop at the desk.  They check you off when you get the pass.  When you don't go to the desk they call you.
> 
> As said before, the front desk people have nothing to do with the parking pass people.



Well, we got lucky because they didn't call us.  The message we received was from the front desk, not about the parking pass at all.

I don't really understand how they would know - what if you took a cab or other similar transportation?  You wouldn't get a parking pass then.


----------



## missingdisneymore

lindsmom said:


> Well, we got lucky because they didn't call us.  The message we received was from the front desk, not about the parking pass at all.
> 
> I don't really understand how they would know - what if you took a cab or other similar transportation?  You wouldn't get a parking pass then.


You have to give them a plate number for your vehicle when you check in.  We've never gotten a pass and they've called the room Every. Single.  Time.   After the first trip, we unplugged the phone upon arrival but listened to any messages before we left.  One trip, they called 3 times leaving almost threatening messages that our vehicle may be towed.


----------



## lindsmom

missingdisneymore said:


> You have to give them a plate number for your vehicle when you check in.  We've never gotten a pass and they've called the room Every. Single.  Time.   After the first trip, we unplugged the phone upon arrival but listened to any messages before we left.  One trip, they called 3 times leaving almost threatening messages that our vehicle may be towed.



We must have REALLY lucked out, then - because he never asked for our car info.  I purposely took a photo of the rental license plate, expecting them to ask.  But they didn't.  Sorry you went through that.


----------



## mrzrich

Another way to shut them up quick is to tell them you make $15,000 a year.  They won't bother pitching to you if they don't think you have any money.  

I personally use the "girls weekend" excuse every time I go.  I have never been called once I tell them that my husband is home with the dog.  (Even though he is out in the car waiting for me)


----------



## msb578

lindsmom said:


> We must have REALLY lucked out, then - because he never asked for our car info.  I purposely took a photo of the rental license plate, expecting them to ask.  But they didn't.  Sorry you went through that.


We were there three weeks ago. Didn't get a single phone call to the landline, or to the cell number I gave them. I was never hassled by the parking guy in Tower 5 either when I walked by. I expected to be inundated the whole week! It was a pleasant surprise not to hear a word from them.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Brian Noble

pepperandchips said:


> May be totally unrelated


It probably is; this has been a national trend.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/11/smarter-living/stop-robocalls.html?_r=0


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I was just told by Michel Sullivan  Wyndham has changed their booking policy as to personal use versus rental and we can only book 60 days in advance now for rentals.  Anyone know what is up in more details?


----------



## prescea

Hi all! I have searched through this thread, but would like to get everyone's opinion. We are booked for a split stay over Thanksgiving. My family of four (includes a 7-year-old and 2-year-old) has a one-bedroom unit booked from Wednesday, November 22-25. On the 25th, my parents and brother will be arriving and we have a four-bedroom presidential booked for seven nights. We plan on going to Magic Kingdom early on the morning of the 25th, so my plan is to check us in to the four-bedroom before leaving (at maybe 6 or 7 that morning). My dad will be using a scooter, and my parents have several non-park days scheduled, and will be in the condo often. I know there is no way a four-bedroom will be ready the Saturday after Thanksgiving that early; so my question is, what view/building would you recommend I request upon check-in? I really want my parents to enjoy the room and view! Thanks!!


----------



## BigredNole

MommyinHonduras said:


> I was just told by Michel Sullivan  Wyndham has changed their booking policy as to personal use versus rental and we can only book 60 days in advance now for rentals.  Anyone know what is up in more details?


I HIGHLY doubt that. There would be lawsuits files by 10,000s Wyndham owners for breech of contract. Wyndham could not afford the lawsuit. What they are probably stopping is the book/rebook for rentals. That has been known for a long while they were trying to correct that.


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyinHonduras said:


> I was just told by Michel Sullivan  Wyndham has changed their booking policy as to personal use versus rental and we can only book 60 days in advance now for rentals.  Anyone know what is up in more details?



Wyndham is rolling out a lot of changes that will impact the businesses that have turned timeshare renting into a business. The rules haven't started yet, but I appears it will be harder for those businesses to make much money as they have been unless they can somehow convince renters to pay more for those earlier reservations. 

How will this impact renters? I think it will mean if you want to plan and book early, the big renters will likely want to charge more, especially in the short term.

With higher prices, there will likely be less early renting and thus perhaps more inventory available. That may create a scramble to rent as many units as possible late, which could drive the price down for those.

This is all speculation. It will be interesting to see what happens.

In the end, for timeshare renters, there are only two things to consider -- the price you negotiate and if you are comfortable renting from the person. Wyndham rules, super renter tricks, points calendars and all that stuff don't apply to renters. For renters, the only rules that really matter are supply and demand.


----------



## BigredNole

What will happen now is that the megarenters will just book all inventory at the hottest resorts, seek a premium, and if they can't get the premium dump inventory back at the 15-day mark. This will cause a massive glut of unused inventory and all of the VIP owners trying to offload discounted inventory inside 15-days. None of it will be guaranteed because none will book until they have cash in hand. By that time, the unit(s) could be gone.


----------



## Cdn Gal

That is vey true.  When mega renters go and reserve the units they are to put it the guest's name.  To change the guest name is $100.  So even though they will continue to get great inventory they won't make nearly as much money on the deal since they can't use 50% less points on the cancel/rebook strategy, plus when they have a renter to change the name into that guests name will cost $100. Ultimately it means that the prices for renting will increase overall.  Wyndham did this because they are trying to stop the mega renters.  They could not sell timeshares when people would go to the meetings and say why should I buy when I can rent cheaper?


----------



## Biggen

Wanted to say that I also spoke with Michael Sullivan at WinPointVIP inc. over e-mail and I can confirm what MommyinHonduras said.  Michael told me that if I want to book at Bonnet Creek (or any Wyndham property) more than 60 days out, then his cost of booking more than doubles.  He also said this new "system" goes into effect on May 19 and its retroactive.  He is having to eat the costs of the increase from Wyndham all those people he booked more than 60 days that already are in place.  Said the whole thing is a totally disaster.

I'm going to have to figure out what to do now.  I need a 3-bedroom at Bonnet Creek in January and I've always book through him for the last 5 years.  I don't think it is wise to wait 60 days out as the 3-bedrooms are in short supply compared to the 1 and 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Biggen

For anyone else having issues booking at Bonnet Creek, check out Vacation Strategy.  They were some able to get the bedroom that WinPointVIP couldn't get for the price I have always been paying.  So who knows how or why they could but I just locked in a 3-bedroom for January through them.


----------



## kangamangus

Biggen said:


> Michael told me that if I want to book at Bonnet Creek (or any Wyndham property) more than 60 days out, then his cost of booking more than doubles.



Hold on. For those of us that went through VRBO a year out, for the sake of simplicity and security might now have to pay twice as much? All because the mega-renters are gaming the system too well? If that is true, then we will have to go back to renting a house. I don't see how this can be beneficial for Wyndham


----------



## Cdn Gal

That's terrific on getting the 3 bedroom!!!  I know that over on TUG the mega renters are scrambling trying to figure out what to do to save their businesses.  Part of the problem is, is that Wyndham never set it up for owners to create businesses within the system and to rent out points.  It's on our contract actually that we not do it, however Wyndham has always looked the other way with the renters.  But now their inventory is getting low, they are unable to sell timeshares because as I said it's cheaper to rent and they are getting bad reviews because some have paid thousands and thousands of dollars for their timeshare and when they go to book they can't because of less inventory.  For us, this has never really affected us since we bought resale off of ebay, we plan waaaaaay in advance because we have to.  We can only travel during peak times, and let's be honest, there are NO cheap flights out of Canada so to get a reasonable airfare you have to book almost a year in advance.  I think that if people can plan ahead and firm up their reservations at a reasonable price now they should before the new changes takes place.  I also hope that if people decide to purchase a timeshare they seriously do their due diligence and research, research, research.  We knew exactly what we were getting into and have no regrets.


----------



## Cdn Gal

It's beneficial for Wyndham because they also rent so they can get rent off 1-2-3-4 bedrooms at a profit for themselves, they still get new people in to go on the tours and potentially buy then, and get inventory back into their system for the owners.  We stayed at both the Hilton and WBC this past Christmas and we much prefer WBC.  It was a nicer resort and less money.  People will begin to pay what we pay, (maintenance fees for the points they use) plus a bit more (profit for megarenters).


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Cdn Gal said:


> It's beneficial for Wyndham because they also rent so they can get rent off 1-2-3-4 bedrooms at a profit for themselves, they still get new people in to go on the tours and potentially buy then, and get inventory back into their system for the owners.  We stayed at both the Hilton and WBC this past Christmas and we much prefer WBC.  It was a nicer resort and less money.  People will begin to pay what we pay, (maintenance fees for the points they use) plus a bit more (profit for megarenters).



What does that average for a week stay in a 3 bedroom look like based on point maintenance fees?


----------



## DISfirstTimer

I'm just getting ready to book WBC through Vacation Strategy. I'm confused is the price they quoted me likely to change?!?!

Also I was debating on a 1 BDR or 2 BDR for my family of 4. I like the option of a separate bedroom so we can put the kids to bed and sit up for a glass a wine and/or get ready for the next day etc. I had hoped the 1 BDRM would have 2 queen beds (it's not a concern for us to share a room) but then I learned it's a king in room and queen sleeper sofa in living room. I don't wish to sleep on sleeper sofa so I'm wondering do I pay more for a two bedroom or do you think it would be feasible for kids to be on sleeper sofa and still be able to be in kitchen etc without disturbing them or possibly  have room to put an air mattress in bedroom for them to sleep on.


----------



## BigredNole

Biggen said:


> Michael told me that if I want to book at Bonnet Creek (or any Wyndham property) more than 60 days out, then his cost of booking more than doubles.


His cost does not more than double. What he is stating is that he is currently doing a Book/Rebook inside 60-days. At the 60-day mark it cost him HALF his points and a free upgrade (even less points to book). What he is not telling his renters is that he is taking $7/1,000 points. Lets take Prime season as an example. A 2BR Dlx is 224,000 points. He charges them $1,568 (assumes $7/1,000). He books it for them, collects his money, and sits. At the 60-day mark, he searches inventory, verifies a 1BR Dlx is available at 166,000 points. He cancels the 2BR Dlx, books the 1BR Dlx at 50% of the points + free upgrade to the 2BR Dlx. Now, he gets the 2BR Dlx for 83,000 points. The original renter is still paying $1,568. I am 100% sure he is not passing that discount to the renters. The new price would be $581. 

Before the Wyndham changes, PlatVIP owners had a tremendous benefit using this system. They will still be able to use it, but not as easily. Prime season will be the most difficult because of limited inventory. 

What he is complaining about now, is that he is not going to be able to get max use of his points. He will have to leave the reservation at 224,000 for the $1,568 he collected. They will figure out how to manage it. There are enough megarenters that will cause so many issues for Wyndham. They can simply take inventory in the highest demand places, hold it until the 15-day window, then dump it all back to Wyndham. They will also figure out how to manage the Wait Lists also knowing people are going to dump inventory. At the end of the day, if you are flexible, you will still get insane deals at the 2-week mark.


----------



## BigredNole

DISfirstTimer said:


> I'm just getting ready to book WBC through Vacation Strategy. I'm confused is the price they quoted me likely to change?!?!


You are signing a contract with a timeshare owner. There is always a risk, but it is less minor with the big companies. Everything people are talking about is the benefits the actual owner gets. They book you are room for XXX,000 points, you pay for it, all is good. What some owners don't say is that they then rebook it for less than 50% of the points and they make more money per point used. That means they can make ~3 reservations with the same number of points. In the example above, they would make $1,568 for each 83,000 point rental. That turns to ~$4,750 for 3 rentals totaling the same as just the initial rental. That alone almost covers the MFs of 1M+ points. 

People need not worry about it. Let the timeshare owners get it all figured out. They were taking advantages of huge loopholes. They will still be able to book, but they will be limited to rebook inside 60-days. The waitlists will gobble up the rooms as they are freed up. That means someone else will be able to rent it.


----------



## KristinU

DISfirstTimer said:


> I'm just getting ready to book WBC through Vacation Strategy. I'm confused is the price they quoted me likely to change?!?!
> 
> Also I was debating on a 1 BDR or 2 BDR for my family of 4. I like the option of a separate bedroom so we can put the kids to bed and sit up for a glass a wine and/or get ready for the next day etc. I had hoped the 1 BDRM would have 2 queen beds (it's not a concern for us to share a room) but then I learned it's a king in room and queen sleeper sofa in living room. I don't wish to sleep on sleeper sofa so I'm wondering do I pay more for a two bedroom or do you think it would be feasible for kids to be on sleeper sofa and still be able to be in kitchen etc without disturbing them or possibly  have room to put an air mattress in bedroom for them to sleep on.



Personally, I'd go for the 2 bedroom.  We just really like having a separate sitting space that doesn't need to be made up.   The kitchen is very open to the living room, so I think they'd need to be hard sleepers for you to be able to do do stuff in there without disturbing them.  I also don't think there would be enough floor space in the bedroom to set up air mattresses without having to step on the air mattresses to get into and out of bed.  And that second bathroom might come in really handy depending on the ages of your kids.  Just my .02 since you asked


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyinHonduras said:


> What does that average for a week stay in a 3 bedroom look like based on point maintenance fees?



For renters, none of this matters. The only thing that matters is the price you negotiate for the room. The fees that Wyndham timeshare owners pay vary from resort to resort. It's not a simple system and nothing to be concerned about if you are a renter.


----------



## Cdn Gal

MommyinHonduras said:


> What does that average for a week stay in a 3 bedroom look like based on point maintenance fees?


It depends on the time of year that you want to go- do you want me to look it up for Jan?  If so, which week?


----------



## Cdn Gal

BigredNole said:


> His cost does not more than double. What he is stating is that he is currently doing a Book/Rebook inside 60-days. At the 60-day mark it cost him HALF his points and a free upgrade (even less points to book). What he is not telling his renters is that he is taking $7/1,000 points. Lets take Prime season as an example. A 2BR Dlx is 224,000 points. He charges them $1,568 (assumes $7/1,000). He books it for them, collects his money, and sits. At the 60-day mark, he searches inventory, verifies a 1BR Dlx is available at 166,000 points. He cancels the 2BR Dlx, books the 1BR Dlx at 50% of the points + free upgrade to the 2BR Dlx. Now, he gets the 2BR Dlx for 83,000 points. The original renter is still paying $1,568. I am 100% sure he is not passing that discount to the renters. The new price would be $581.
> 
> Before the Wyndham changes, PlatVIP owners had a tremendous benefit using this system. They will still be able to use it, but not as easily. Prime season will be the most difficult because of limited inventory.
> 
> What he is complaining about now, is that he is not going to be able to get max use of his points. He will have to leave the reservation at 224,000 for the $1,568 he collected. They will figure out how to manage it. There are enough megarenters that will cause so many issues for Wyndham. They can simply take inventory in the highest demand places, hold it until the 15-day window, then dump it all back to Wyndham. They will also figure out how to manage the Wait Lists also knowing people are going to dump inventory. At the end of the day, if you are flexible, you will still get insane deals at the 2-week mark.


Yes and no with respect to mega renters creating problems.  Many of their contracts have been frozen since last September.  Only recently have they been able to continue to make guest confirmations, and more and more continue to be frozen.  Wyndham is going through many of the big contracts.


----------



## Brian Noble

Cdn Gal said:


> They could not sell timeshares when people would go to the meetings and say why should I buy when I can rent cheaper?


Nonsense. Wyndham recently reported earnings for their first quarter (Jan-Mar '17). When it comes to timeshare sales:

*Vacation Ownership *
Revenues were $648 million in the first quarter of 2017, compared with $641 million in the first quarter of 2016. 

Gross VOI sales increased 3% in the first quarter of 2017. Volume per guest (VPG) was up 4.9%, reflecting both a higher average close rate and transaction size. Tour flow declined 1.7% due to the closure of sales offices as part of a restructuring in the second half of last year.​


----------



## Cdn Gal

BigredNole said:


> You are signing a contract with a timeshare owner. There is always a risk, but it is less minor with the big companies. Everything people are talking about is the benefits the actual owner gets. They book you are room for XXX,000 points, you pay for it, all is good. What some owners don't say is that they then rebook it for less than 50% of the points and they make more money per point used. That means they can make ~3 reservations with the same number of points. In the example above, they would make $1,568 for each 83,000 point rental. That turns to ~$4,750 for 3 rentals totaling the same as just the initial rental. That alone almost covers the MFs of 1M+ points.
> 
> People need not worry about it. Let the timeshare owners get it all figured out. They were taking advantages of huge loopholes. They will still be able to book, but they will be limited to rebook inside 60-days. The waitlists will gobble up the rooms as they are freed up. That means someone else will be able to rent it.


Yes but, if you are travelling at peak times- Christmas, spring break etc, you will be paying premium because at the 60 day mark there won't be any inventory.  You are not able to do the cancel/rebook thing anymore.  You can use less points if there is availability, and you may get an upgrade, but I can tell you this that Christmas for next year is already all booked up. This is why we picked bonnet creek as our home resort.  At the 13month mark we can call in and get our reservations and have no problem getting whatever size of unit that we want.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Brian Noble said:


> Nonsense. Wyndham recently reported earnings for their first quarter (Jan-Mar '17). When it comes to timeshare sales:
> 
> *Vacation Ownership *
> Revenues were $648 million in the first quarter of 2017, compared with $641 million in the first quarter of 2016.
> 
> Gross VOI sales increased 3% in the first quarter of 2017. Volume per guest (VPG) was up 4.9%, reflecting both a higher average close rate and transaction size. Tour flow declined 1.7% due to the closure of sales offices as part of a restructuring in the second half of last year.​


I Have met a number of people that we have met at bonnet creek that told us that's what they told the timeshare sellers when they went to the timeshare meetings.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Brian, I can't seem to login to our account tonight, are you able to get on?


----------



## Brian Noble

Just logged into both legacy and new sites, no issues.


----------



## Brian Noble

Cdn Gal said:


> I Have met a number of people that we have met at bonnet creek that told us that's what they told the timeshare sellers when they went to the timeshare meetings.


The plural of anecdote is not data. Sales is having no problems in general, because sales are up. There will always be people who know that direct purchases are foolish, but timeshare is a product that is sold, not bought.


----------



## Cdn Gal

By the way, I am not by any means opposed to the mega renters.  I have learned so much about timeshares and they have helped me out personally through various transactions.  They have saved my Canadian bacon more than once! .


----------



## Cdn Gal

Brian Noble said:


> Just logged into both legacy and new sites, no issues.


Yeah, I'm stuck!  I'll try a different computer.

OK just got on- a 3 bedroom second week of Jan, is 231,000 points.  I pay roughly... $3090 US for 500,000 points a year.  We generally only need a 1 bedroom for most of our travel, but it is nice to have extra points for when we bring family along as well.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Cdn Gal said:


> It depends on the time of year that you want to go- do you want me to look it up for Jan?  If so, which week?



I am looking at May 19-27th 2018.


----------



## DISfirstTimer

KristinU said:


> Personally, I'd go for the 2 bedroom.  We just really like having a separate sitting space that doesn't need to be made up.   The kitchen is very open to the living room, so I think they'd need to be hard sleepers for you to be able to do do stuff in there without disturbing them.  I also don't think there would be enough floor space in the bedroom to set up air mattresses without having to step on the air mattresses to get into and out of bed.  And that second bathroom might come in really handy depending on the ages of your kids.  Just my .02 since you asked



Thanks my big question was floor space in the bedroom. I don't mind paying more for a two bedroom but I know my kids (ages 4 & 6) will likely make there way into our room anyway! I guess it's better to have too much space than not enough


----------



## Biggen

The whole thing is very confusing to be honest.  I'm just glad I found Vacation Strategy and they were able to book what WinPointVIP couldn't.  Like I said, Winpoint wanted to charge me double if I booked now with them instead of waiting those 60 days out.  It was over a $1000 difference.  Insane.  Vacation Strategy didn't do this. 

I dunno how the backend system works with points, resellers, etc... Very confusing.


----------



## Cdn Gal

I'm not logged into the new site yet...I


MommyinHonduras said:


> I am looking at May 19-27th 2018.


 Hi, I would have to call directly for that since I am only able to see up til March of next year.  Sorry.


----------



## margot31

Is there still housekeeping when you book through like vacation strategy or only when you book directly through the resorts website?  How big does the resort fee?  My mother in law will be joining us who has walking issues and I want her to be comfortable as possible with getting around the resort too.  Has anyone rented a wheelchair and had it delivered to the resort?

Also I just got off the phone with vacation strategy and they quoted me 1,015 for 6 nights in Oct....is that generally the cost for a 2 bedroom?  I can't believe that so just making sure.


----------



## BigredNole

Look up the points chart and estimate $7/1,000 points. That gives you a ballpark, usually on the slightly higher side. Looking at a random 6-day stay with only one night being a Fri or Sat, this is $1,057.


----------



## pepperandchips

margot31 said:


> Is there still housekeeping when you book through like vacation strategy or only when you book directly through the resorts website?


There is not daily housekeeping when you book through a third party like vacation strategy. My family has never felt like we needed it - you get dish and laundry detergent in the unit so we just run the dishwasher and clothes washer when we need clean dishes or towels. 



margot31 said:


> How big does the resort fee?


I am guessing you are asking how big the resort feels not the size of a resort fee (there is not a resort fee). The resort is quite large but it's easy to walk between the towers. 



margot31 said:


> My mother in law will be joining us who has walking issues and I want her to be comfortable as possible with getting around the resort too. Has anyone rented a wheelchair and had it delivered to the resort?


We ordered an ecv for my mom during our recent stay and had it delivered from Walker Mobility. It was dropped off at bell services at the main building and bell services charged it for us and helped us take it apart the first time. It was great for my mom's mobility issue but pretty heavy and annoying to take in and out of the car a lot. 



margot31 said:


> Also I just got off the phone with vacation strategy and they quoted me 1,015 for 6 nights in Oct....is that generally the cost for a 2 bedroom? I can't believe that so just making sur


That's what we have paid for a week (7 nights) in October so that seems right. I'm not sure if it seems high or low to you but we usually pay between $130-$160 a night for a two bedroom deluxe. I know some folks have gotten better deals but I am happy to pay $130-160 from a seller I am comfortable with (have used Farrell's, Shelby Resorts, and Lise Bohm all with good service).

Have fun planning!


----------



## margot31

BigredNole said:


> Look up the points chart and estimate $7/1,000 points. That gives you a ballpark, usually on the slightly higher side. Looking at a random 6-day stay with only one night being a Fri or Sat, this is $1,057.



where might I be able to find some of that info.  I am so used to being on property but we have a trip (if my husbands job lets him) in the fall and so going off site and all this is new.


----------



## BigredNole

Google "wyndham bonnet creek points chart"


----------



## Upatnoon

margot31 said:


> where might I be able to find some of that info.  I am so used to being on property but we have a trip (if my husbands job lets him) in the fall and so going off site and all this is new.



I want to point out the points chart is for owners, not renters. At bonnet creek you don't rent points like the at DVC resorts, you rent reservations. As a renter, you want to shop around for the best price for your dates and that's it. There can be huge differences in what someone will rent a Bonnet Creek reservation for, regardless of the season. You have to shop around to get the best deal.

How much do the reservations rent for? You can get an idea by looking at the completed listings on ebay. Also, remember that usually ebay listings are not for reservations made well in advance, they are closer. Generally, you will pay a premium to book earlyn. Once again, you have to shop around.


----------



## margot31

Upatnoon said:


> I want to point out the points chart is for owners, not renters. At bonnet creek you don't rent points like the at DVC resorts, you rent reservations. As a renter, you want to shop around for the best price for your dates and that's it. There can be huge differences in what someone will rent a Bonnet Creek reservation for, regardless of the season. You have to shop around to get the best deal.
> 
> How much do the reservations rent for? You can get an idea by looking at the completed listings on ebay. Also, remember that usually ebay listings are not for reservations made well in advance, they are closer. Generally, you will pay a premium to book earlyn. Once again, you have to shop around.



Thanks.  I appreciate this.  Sounds like I should wait a little bit for an Oct trip before I get something.


----------



## BigredNole

The best way to get a ceiling price is to get a quote from Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades. They will give you a quote. I have used VS and they have a very good cancellation policy. Lock in your price, then search for a better deal. VS says they will match any price you can find. I am not sure if that is from Owners directly though. At least this way you have locked in a ceiling price. The best prices start to come out within 60-days of travel. This is not going to be as easy as it once was but in slower times it will still be fairly easy because there will be quite a bit of inventory.

@Upatnoon is correct that the price from renters will range drastically. One owner could be renting a 2BR Dlx for $4000 for a week and another for $700 for a week. They are both renting the same thing. One person wants to rake unsuspecting people over the coals and the other is in line with the rough going rate. A rough rate for estimation is $7/1,000 points. It will vary slightly. Where the BIG savings come is inside 60-days with a PlatVIP owner. If there is inventory, they book at 50% of the point total and get next available size up for free. For example in Value season at WBC, a 1BR Dlx is 84,000 points. Assuming there are 1BR and 2BR Dlx available in inventory 60-days out, the owner can book the 2BR Dlx for 42,000 points (84,000 for the 1BR + 50% discount + free upgrade). 42,000 x $7/1000 = $294. 

It does take a lot more research, more risk, and willing to be patient and flexible.


----------



## ibob52

*I asked Vacation Strategy what is their "Price Match Policy" and the email reply: *

Vacation Strategy will match a price, but

It must be another third party booking company who is accredited with the BBB, and we must be able to verify the price.

Price Matching does not apply to holidays or special price periods.


----------



## BigredNole

Edit...long bad week put me in a snarky mood.


----------



## lisski76

Just got an email from my Megarenter saying my reservation has been cancelled for September because of this!!! Anyhow have any tips or suggestions on how I can find something?


----------



## BigredNole

What canceled the reservation? None of the updates should affect reservations. What they are probably telling you is that the Megarenter canceled the reservation because Wyndham has put in controls for the book/rebook loophole. They don't want to rent to you at the price they gave because it will cost them more points for the unit. Since you cannot go and look at what happened, you have to take what they say.

September is a slow period. I got a quote from VS in Sept for 7-nights in a 2BR Dlx for $680.


----------



## lisski76

Yes, when I emailed back he contradicted himself and said he had no choice but to cancel it.  I gather due to the cost/point.  The thing is, I even asked if I could pay a higher amount and he said no.  Now I'm here with flight and park tickets and no where to stay.  We love WBC and have no idea what other resorts are similar.


----------



## BigredNole

First thing, do not panic. Second, take a deep breath and relax. This is a megarenter that is part of the reason for the change. Just as I posted above, there are great deals to be had and maybe better deals. Using those as examples, you could get a 2BR Dlx in the $400 range with the right patience. Plus, if the worst possible thing happens and you can't, there are 100s of more properties in that price range around there. VRBO has Windsor Hills at $600 for a week with plenty of availability.


Contact VS to get a quote for your dates. I just did for Sept and it was $680 for 7-nights in a 2BR Dlx. 
Use VS cancellation policy if you find a better deal.
September is extremely slow. There will be availability inside 60-days. 
PlatVIP owners will still be able to rent with the free upgrade and 50% discount.


----------



## lisski76

Thank you!  I just sent VS an email for a quote.


----------



## Biggen

BigredNole said:


> What canceled the reservation? None of the updates should affect reservations. What they are probably telling you is that the Megarenter canceled the reservation because Wyndham has put in controls for the book/rebook loophole. They don't want to rent to you at the price they gave because it will cost them more points for the unit. Since you cannot go and look at what happened, you have to take what they say.
> 
> September is a slow period. I got a quote from VS in Sept for 7-nights in a 2BR Dlx for $680.



Where do you look if you use VS as the ceiling price? Redweek?


----------



## BigredNole

eBay, Redweek, VRBO, Skyauction, find renters directly through various timeshare searches.


----------



## margot31

Thank you all who helped with WBC and pricing.  We are looking to change our dates again...thanks to some more information coming in that we go more around the birthdays which is later in Oct the price comes down.  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.  It is making this trip more affordable for everyone.


----------



## lisski76

BigredNole said:


> First thing, do not panic. Second, take a deep breath and relax. This is a megarenter that is part of the reason for the change. Just as I posted above, there are great deals to be had and maybe better deals. Using those as examples, you could get a 2BR Dlx in the $400 range with the right patience. Plus, if the worst possible thing happens and you can't, there are 100s of more properties in that price range around there. VRBO has Windsor Hills at $600 for a week with plenty of availability.
> 
> 
> Contact VS to get a quote for your dates. I just did for Sept and it was $680 for 7-nights in a 2BR Dlx.
> Use VS cancellation policy if you find a better deal.
> September is extremely slow. There will be availability inside 60-days.
> PlatVIP owners will still be able to rent with the free upgrade and 50% discount.


Got a call back from VS and we are a go!  Thank you for the tips!  VS was cheaper then eBay and Vbro.


----------



## BigredNole

lisski76 said:


> Got a call back from VS and we are a go!  Thank you for the tips!  VS was cheaper then eBay and Vbro.


Editing...long, difficult week put me in a snarky mood


----------



## ibob52

*.*


----------



## Biggen

So far, I haven't seen anyone cheaper than VS for my two stays coming up.  Got a 2-bedroom Deluxe in September and a 3-Bedroom Deluxe in January all through VS.  I may recheck within the 60 day mark to see if there is anything that may be cheaper.  We are going after Labor Day in September which is a slow time for the parks and condos so some deals may open up then.


----------



## ELSA711

Quick question...We are staying 7 nights and I understand we do not get maid service, so my question is what do we do with our trash?  Can we take it out somewhere ourselves?
What about bedding? If we need a change of sheets, etc?  Do we just call for a fee?


----------



## Biggen

ELSA711 said:


> Quick question...We are staying 7 nights and I understand we do not get maid service, so my question is what do we do with our trash?  Can we take it out somewhere ourselves?
> What about bedding? If we need a change of sheets, etc?  Do we just call for a fee?



Trash chutes on every floor. I make a run to them daily with our trash. Not sure about linens as Ive never stayed long enough to feel I needed those changed. Id imagine you could call the front desk and have fresh ones delivered with no problems.


----------



## ELSA711

Biggen said:


> Trash chutes on every floor. I make a run to them daily with our trash. Not sure about linens as Ive never stayed long enough to feel I needed those changed. Id imagine you could call the front desk and have fresh ones delivered with no problems.


Thanks!  We are staying 7 nights so typically I wouldn't bother them but in the event of any type of accident with the children, you never know.
Last time at CBR my little one got sick and didn't make it out of bed.  So embarrassing, but they rushed over with new sheets.


----------



## BigredNole

Yes, they have extra linens. If you need it, just give them a call.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Just booked two nights through Orbitz (Yes, I KNOW I paid way too much, no refunds.) With that said, we booked a 2 bedroom. Would love any and all tips about best way to enjoy our stay. 150 pages is a lot to read, so i'd appreciate the pros top tips. Am I able to request a certain location? Is one better than the other? Anything else I should see or do? There 6/10-6/12. Thanks!


----------



## BigredNole

They do not take requests ahead of time. If it is a busy time at check-in, you are most likely just going to get what they give you. If you are there with few people around, ask them if there is any availability for what you like. Best bet is to be higher if you want fireworks view. Personally, I like Bldg 4. Close to all the pools. The longest walk (maybe 5-7 minutes) is to the miniputt course. If you want a tranquil view to have drinks on the balcony, ask for something with the lake view. You may get a firework view that way too.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Um, I keep reading all this oh so positive stuff about VS and have emailed them 3 times over 2 weeks for a quote and haven't received a response yet.  And yes, I checked the spam folder.  Nothing.


----------



## Biggen

missingdisneymore said:


> Um, I keep reading all this oh so positive stuff about VS and have emailed them 3 times over 2 weeks for a quote and haven't received a response yet.  And yes, I checked the spam folder.  Nothing.



That is strange. I got a quote from their website and they called me 30 minutes later to book. I then emailed them to make a name change on the reservation the guy booked for me and they called me back again to confirm the name change.

Did you fill out the quote form?


----------



## msb578

missingdisneymore said:


> Um, I keep reading all this oh so positive stuff about VS and have emailed them 3 times over 2 weeks for a quote and haven't received a response yet.  And yes, I checked the spam folder.  Nothing.


I had a bit of a gap in communications with them as well recently- not sure what was going on there. But they handled our first stay last month flawlessly. I'm now on a VS wait list for next April as well.

If you want a reliable broker with full peace of mind, I recommend them. Other posters correctly point out that there are better prices to be had with higher risk. We're happy with VS.


----------



## BigredNole

I submitted a request for a quote. Got a call about 2 hours later. They said they would email it to me, but never did. Not a big deal though. They are a good company. If I needed an email quote right away, I will call them.


----------



## katallo

Quick question...We are staying 7 nights and I understand we do not get maid service, so my question is what do we do with our trash? Can we take it out somewhere ourselves?
What about bedding? If we need a change of sheets, etc? Do we just call for a fee?

ELSA711, Today at 10:01 

*Concerning the sheets, you'll have a washer and dryer if that helps.  Or, you can always request a change.*


----------



## missingdisneymore

BigredNole said:


> I submitted a request for a quote. Got a call about 2 hours later. They said they would email it to me, but never did. Not a big deal though. They are a good company. If I needed an email quote right away, I will call them.


I filled out a form 3 times, gave my phone number too.  Nothing.


----------



## BigredNole

katallo said:


> Quick question...We are staying 7 nights and I understand we do not get maid service, so my question is what do we do with our trash? Can we take it out somewhere ourselves?
> What about bedding? If we need a change of sheets, etc? Do we just call for a fee?
> 
> ELSA711, Today at 10:01
> 
> *Concerning the sheets, you'll have a washer and dryer if that helps.  Or, you can always request a change.*



There are trash shoots on each floor. Take it there, toss it in, voila!!! If you require a change of sheets, call to request them. I am sure they would prefer giving a change instead of you trying to do it in the washer in the room. They have industrial washers for that kind of stuff.


----------



## BigredNole

missingdisneymore said:


> I filled out a form 3 times, gave my phone number too.  Nothing.


In that case, I would assume there is a website issue. Their phone number is on the top of the page. I would call them directly. VS was my first start into renting timeshares. They were excellent then and excellent now. I still use them when the price is right.


----------



## inkedupmomma

BigredNole said:


> They do not take requests ahead of time. If it is a busy time at check-in, you are most likely just going to get what they give you. If you are there with few people around, ask them if there is any availability for what you like. Best bet is to be higher if you want fireworks view. Personally, I like Bldg 4. Close to all the pools. The longest walk (maybe 5-7 minutes) is to the miniputt course. If you want a tranquil view to have drinks on the balcony, ask for something with the lake view. You may get a firework view that way too.



We will be checking in between 7-10 pm (driving from PA.) Is there a map to view the buildings? or any post in here about each building. This is a very new world for me compared to disney bookings


----------



## BigredNole

The general rule is the later you check-in the less likelihood of accommodating requests. Being that it is the Summer and peak time, you may just be stuck with the limited availability. IMO, there are no bad buildings. There could be rooms with less of a view.


----------



## Biggen

inkedupmomma said:


> We will be checking in between 7-10 pm (driving from PA.) Is there a map to view the buildings? or any post in here about each building. This is a very new world for me compared to disney bookings



Here is the overhead map: https://odis.homeaway.com/odis/listing/ba138de7-6222-4b83-80e6-076cba7d1e5a.c10.jpg

We like to stay in Tower 5 that has the lazy river right in front of it with a nice bar/eatery.  It's also close to the breakfast buffet which is at the hotel near tower 6.  I've tried requesting towers/views before but that can't be done.  The best you can do is request from the front desk when you are doing your check-in.

We normally have a pretty crappy view for our 3-Bedrooms to be honest when book them through WinPointVIP.  It was always a parking lot view.  It doesn't bother us as we don't spend any time up there unless we are sleeping.  But I am hoping that VS will have better rooms views.


----------



## inkedupmomma

BigredNole said:


> The general rule is the later you check-in the less likelihood of accommodating requests. Being that it is the Summer and peak time, you may just be stuck with the limited availability. IMO, there are no bad buildings. There could be rooms with less of a view.





Biggen said:


> Here is the overhead map: https://odis.homeaway.com/odis/listing/ba138de7-6222-4b83-80e6-076cba7d1e5a.c10.jpg
> 
> We like to stay in Tower 5 that has the lazy river right in front of it with a nice bar/eatery.  It's also close to the breakfast buffet which is at the hotel near tower 6.  I've tried requesting towers/views before but that can't be done.  The best you can do is request from the front desk when you are doing your check-in.
> 
> We normally have a pretty crappy view for our 3-Bedrooms to be honest when book them through WinPointVIP.  It was always a parking lot view.  It doesn't bother us as we don't spend any time up there unless we are sleeping.  But I am hoping that VS will have better rooms views.



Thank you both so much. View certainly wont make or break the trip. Being near the pool would be nice though  Totally forgot about eating! Is there a list of places to eat on this thread?


----------



## missingdisneymore

BigredNole said:


> In that case, I would assume there is a website issue. Their phone number is on the top of the page. I would call them directly. VS was my first start into renting timeshares. They were excellent then and excellent now. I still use them when the price is right.


Just an update, I got an email today saying they received my email and are checking on my request. I think they have their hands full with these changes. Also, Michael from VIP confirmed he is not making any new 2018 reservations at this time.  
We're looking into Orange Lake as BC may be just too hard to secure and due to other situations, we can't roll the dice like others are able to do.  I'm lost but know we only want to stay at River Island as an alternative right now.  I'm getting some sketchy responses of people saying they can request that section, etc.  not as confident as when I book WBC.  Very frustrating.    Just confirms why we loooooove BC. LOL.


----------



## Cdn Gal

We are staying at Orange Lake for the first time before we move over to WBC.  I'll let you know how it went!


----------



## BigredNole

missingdisneymore said:


> I'm getting some sketchy responses of people saying they can request that section, etc.  not as confident as when I book WBC.  Very frustrating.    Just confirms why we loooooove BC. LOL.


Someone with much more knowledge would know than me, but River Island is a very specific rental location. All of Orange Lake is. When an owner books, they have to choose Village, room size/type. Points are all based on what is chosen during booking. VS books Orange Lake. I would contact them about it too.


----------



## missingdisneymore

BigredNole said:


> Someone with much more knowledge would know than me, but River Island is a very specific rental location. All of Orange Lake is. When an owner books, they have to choose Village, room size/type. Points are all based on what is chosen during booking. VS books Orange Lake. I would contact them about it too.


Thanks.


----------



## kittercats85

I am excited to see this thread here! Thank you for this! I just made a reservation though my parents Wyndham timeshare for the end of August. I haven't been in the area for many, many years and remember when this property was just opening. I'm really looking forward to staying here for the first time and checking back in this thread/reading some more of the past posts when I have time.


----------



## BigredNole

Only thought of this since there may be another Chase breech. When we stayed at WBC, we got those food delivery flyers under the door. One night we wanted to order delivery. We had to meet them at the gate because they have trespasser warrants if onsite. I found it odd. We met at the gate, got our food, and the guard came to us. She said to call our cc company because are card was most likely now stolen and sold. We get back to the room, eat, and I call my cc company. Sure enough, there were charges coming in from eastern Europe. They froze the card, sent us new ones FedEx (10AM delivery the next day), and all was good. 

If you want to order delivery from offsite, check with the front desk that they are permitted to deliver on property. Many are permitted. Those that are not allowed have been banned for a reason. Or, just eat onsite or drive to one of the many restaurants.


----------



## katallo

We were just there.  I'm curious.  We always needed our key to get through the gate.  How do they get in each day with the ads?


----------



## BigredNole

katallo said:


> We were just there.  I'm curious.  We always needed our key to get through the gate.  How do they get in each day with the ads?


Did you get any under your door? Getting past the gate or into a tower is not difficult. Just think how many people you held a door open for. No one ever thinks about it.


----------



## Moreover

We're staying at WBC beginning next week. Is it really possible to skip the "parking tag" part of check in and just use our key cards to enter the complex?

If this is true, my vacation just improved dramatically. I hate that part of check in. My husband wants to handle it, but will never just come out and say no and the whole thing drags on forever. 

We're Wyndham owners, if that matters.


----------



## KristinU

There was a piece on the takeout flyers on the DISUnplugged podcast several years ago, sorry you fell victim BigRedNole...some unscrupulous people out there!  They had an interview with a local law enforcement officer with some security tips and the flyer thing was one of her things to watch for.  It happens at the Disney resorts as well (and also in DC I can attest, probably many other touristy places!)  I'll see if I can find a link to that bit.

OK, found it!  It was the September 5, 2012 podcast: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/archives-2012.htm  (and man, I love Google!)


----------



## KristinU

Moreover said:


> We're staying at WBC beginning next week. Is it really possible to skip the "parking tag" part of check in and just use our key cards to enter the complex?
> 
> If this is true, my vacation just improved dramatically. I hate that part of check in. My husband wants to handle it, but will never just come out and say no and the whole thing drags on forever.
> 
> We're Wyndham owners, if that matters.



Yes, totally skip!  We've stayed 4 times and have yet to stop by the parking desk.  No problems just using the room card for access at the gate.


----------



## Moreover

KristinU said:


> Yes, totally skip!  We've stayed 4 times and have yet to stop by the parking desk.  No problems just using the room card for access at the gate.



Wonderful! Thanks, Kristin!


----------



## BigredNole

Moreover said:


> Is it really possible to skip the "parking tag" part of check in and just use our key cards to enter the complex?


You can and it is usually very easy. The quickest way to avoid the hassle is to tell them you are not traveling with your spouse. That one stops all calls and harassment. WBC is one of the easiest timeshare places to avoid hassles. The only one easier is DVC. This is the reason I love WBC over others. I know the hard sell sucks. The resorts that force it are a pain for a few minutes. Telling them you are a paid member of TUG usually ends it as well.


----------



## Biggen

BigredNole said:


> You can and it is usually very easy. The quickest way to avoid the hassle is to tell them you are not traveling with your spouse. That one stops all calls and harassment. WBC is one of the easiest timeshare places to avoid hassles. The only one easier is DVC. This is the reason I love WBC over others. I know the hard sell sucks. The resorts that force it are a pain for a few minutes. Telling them you are a paid member of TUG usually ends it as well.



So you don't have a parking pass at all for your vehicle during your entire stay.  No risk of being towed without displaying a parking pass?

When I get my parking pass from the sales desk they always ask if I have stayed before and I always say, "Yes, dozens of times".  Then their next line is as predictable as the sun rising every morning.  They say, "Ah, so you are paying the owner's fees for them letting them enjoy their timeshare for free".  They try to be condescending with that line making you feel like you are getting suckered by not owning the timeshare.  My response is always the same: "No, the owners are paying my mortgage on the timeshare for me."  That typically ends the conversation pretty quickly and we move on.


----------



## BigredNole

Biggen said:


> So you don't have a parking pass at all for your vehicle during your entire stay.  No risk of being towed without displaying a parking pass?


At WBC no. There is no need for a pass. I do know other Wyndham timeshare resorts that do tow cars. WBC is not one of them. If I "had" to stop at the parking desk they usually say something like "you and your wife". I simply say I am traveling without my husband and if he heard her call him my wife, he will turn into the biggest drama queen. It usually freaks them out when you tell them that little lie and they just hand over the pass. That opens them up to some trouble that they don't want to deal with.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

VS just quoted $260 a night for a 3bd dlx for next May...... Is that a hint of prices to come or should I wait a few more months to see it drop.


----------



## BigredNole

Now you have a ceiling price. That is extremely high IMO. It is just so far out. Only a few people can book that far out. Depending on when you go in May it will be either Value (175,000 points) or High (231,000 points). At the going rate of $7/1,000 points, you are looking at $1,225 or $1,617. That comes out to $175 or $230 per night. Those are just estimates though. 3BR units may command a little premium because there are less to go around maybe. I can say that I have seen a 4BR Presidential unit offered for $700 for a week earlier this month. It is really a wait-and-see approach now that the new Wyndham site launched, owners have issues getting on, owners trying to figure out what they can do vs what is broken preventing them from doing things. 

Regardless, the price of rentals should not change dramatically. The book/rebook loophole was closed. That does not mean that there won't be great deals to be had. At hot resorts like WBC, there will always be the megarenters on the Wait List to pick them up and rent them. They still get the 50% discount and free upgrades. We will see though. My first foray into the new system will be for December. Not even looking for rentals until the 60-day mark. You can pit DVC, Wyndham, HICV, and other rentals against each other for best pricing. 

For me, if I waited until the 60-day mark for my 2nd week, I could have gotten WBC for the same I got Orange Lake resort for. I don't regret OLR. My fear was losing out on anything over the Summer. Those fears were laid to rest. There are tons of places available still. Inside 15-days at Wyndham, owners cannot cancel so they dump inventory back. Inside 15-days, owners salivate because they can get great deals and sometimes work great magic for you. If it's Value season, there may be some great opportunities.


----------



## katallo

BigredNole said:


> Did you get any under your door? Getting past the gate or into a tower is not difficult. Just think how many people you held a door open for. No one ever thinks about it.
> 
> I can understand getting into a tower but we had to use our key to enter the resort.  At one point, we didn't have our key handy and they called front desk to verify we were guests.


----------



## Fundytrail

missingdisneymore said:


> Um, I keep reading all this oh so positive stuff about VS and have emailed them 3 times over 2 weeks for a quote and haven't received a response yet.  And yes, I checked the spam folder.  Nothing.



We have used VS 5 times and always got a quote back in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Spanky

I always get an extra key to keep in the ash tray of my car to show at the gate for entrance to the property. No parking pass and no searching for the room key on the drive back to resort


----------



## missingdisneymore

Fundytrail said:


> We have used VS 5 times and always got a quote back in less than 2 hours.


Lots of updates since...the changes have them admittedly busy.  They sent an email days later saying they would respond some days later.  They did.


----------



## rosieposy

What time do the pools close in June?


----------



## inkedupmomma

rosieposy said:


> What time do the pools close in June?


good question!


----------



## BigredNole

Straight from Wyndham's site...

**Please Note*: All swimming pools closes at 10pm each night.


Now, how strict they are may depend on how noisy people are. Some of the rooms are almost on top of the pools. If people are quiet, just relaxing, maybe they don't enforce it too much.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## runwad

In the 2 bdrms how is the sofa sleeper? Comfy or not? I thought the bedroom had 2 queens now I see it's 2 doubles. We'll have to put my son on the sofa sleeper. Any input?


----------



## BigredNole

I do not know about the renovation sleeper sofas. The one we had when we were there was actually comfortable. I have a bad back that requires a good mattress. I always travel with my air mattress in case. Did not need it at WBC.


----------



## Lalalyn

Ugh.  We had a quote from VS.  I called to book and they said they are now full for September and October.  So mad at myself for waiting a couple days to book.  They said something about the website being updated to make booking easier and it booking fast?


----------



## BigredNole

There are many more places than VS. eBay has a 2BR Dlx for $900. I think that is high, but they are out there. There will be more and much better deals in July. Sept is the slowest month and you should be able to get a 2BR Dlx for about $500 or a little less. Just look at the June and July rates right now to get an idea. They are going fairly cheap and that is during Prime season which is about 2x the points. 

Honestly, I stressed it and made a knee-jerk move. I booked Orange Lake because I was panicking. There is absolutely no need. There are tons of places. I have about 99% confidence you will still get WBC. The big renters are trying to understand the changed system as well.


----------



## Lalalyn

BigredNole said:


> There are many more places than VS. eBay has a 2BR Dlx for $900. I think that is high, but they are out there. There will be more and much better deals in July. Sept is the slowest month and you should be able to get a 2BR Dlx for about $500 or a little less. Just look at the June and July rates right now to get an idea. They are going fairly cheap and that is during Prime season which is about 2x the points.
> 
> Honestly, I stressed it and made a knee-jerk move. I booked Orange Lake because I was panicking. There is absolutely no need. There are tons of places. I have about 99% confidence you will still get WBC. The big renters are trying to understand the changed system as well.



Interesting.  VS said they book through Wyndham and they are showing no availability.  And that the rates have increased since I got my quote for October three days ago.  I don't understand the first system, let alone the changed system.  How it went from plenty of availability to none in a week is confusing  -- and seems odd.  I will keep looking.  

It would be nice to have something in hand so that we could book flights.


----------



## BigredNole

I am not an owner, but the recent switch over to the new system has not been easy from what I have read. A 2BR Dlx is 112k points. That comes to about $800 for a week without any discounts. The problem with VS is they do not "own" any points. They manage contracts for many owners, rent their points out, pay their MFs, and they get to use some of the points remaining for vacations. 

Don't panic is all I can offer. If VS is not lying and everything is booked (extremely unlikely), the people that have them booked will be renting them. You should be seeing rentals for the $500-$600 range in July.


----------



## msb578

My VS quote for a 3BR Deluxe went up slightly for April next year. I'm still in the wait list stage because they can't book until next month.

They called me to let me know. I was ok with it- I might take a peek at some other options, but I will likely stick because I was very happy with their process last time.


----------



## Lalalyn

BigredNole said:


> I am not an owner, but the recent switch over to the new system has not been easy from what I have read. A 2BR Dlx is 112k points. That comes to about $800 for a week without any discounts. The problem with VS is they do not "own" any points. They manage contracts for many owners, rent their points out, pay their MFs, and they get to use some of the points remaining for vacations.
> 
> Don't panic is all I can offer. If VS is not lying and everything is booked (extremely unlikely), the people that have them booked will be renting them. You should be seeing rentals for the $500-$600 range in July.


Thank you so much!  At this point, I'm going to make a hotel reservation (at Doubletree) that I know I can cancel.  Just so we have something.  I will stay on the warpath to finding something and searching listings.  Part is my own indecisiveness.  Going back and forth between last week in October and November 5-11 (which I believe is Jersey Week this year).  Both weeks, my kids have 2-3 days off of school.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We are owners.  The website is all messed up.  Many of us can't even book anything because it's showing no availability.  I'd wait a couple of weeks and check again.

Just to make things clear, owners do not automatically get 50% off of the points.  They do IF there is availability.  IF an owner/megarenter has enough points they might book both a 1 bed and 2 bed and in the past cancel both and then rebook the 1 bed and immediately upgrade to the larger unit.  From now on that will not be able to happen(in theory) because when I, as a regular owner, book I can put in for an upgrade at that time.  So if a mega renter cancels their 2 bedroom it would immediately go to the first person who put in for an upgrade during booking.  Mega renters will not be able to get the discounts as easily as before.  Rental prices will most probably go up.

The new system will be nice for us regular owners because we might have a better chance of getting the upgrades now.  Although, it does hurt us too because we will also not be able to cancel and rebook like in the past.

I would just expect rental prices to go up, at least for the first year or so until they can figure out if they'll still be able to game the system.


----------



## BigredNole

Thanks chicagoshannon. The book/rebook is gone. However, the inventory issue is more of a Wyndham problem. I would be willing to bet that WBC is not fully booked out for Sept.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

BigredNole said:


> At WBC no. There is no need for a pass. I do know other Wyndham timeshare resorts that do tow cars. WBC is not one of them. If I "had" to stop at the parking desk they usually say something like "you and your wife". I simply say I am traveling without my husband and if he heard her call him my wife, he will turn into the biggest drama queen. It usually freaks them out when you tell them that little lie and they just hand over the pass. That opens them up to some trouble that they don't want to deal with.



i walked over to that desk with my daughter.  i was glad i did because along with the parking pass you get a folder with much better maps than what we got when we checked in.  the lady asked a couple of times if we wanted to listen to timeshare talk for a couple hours to get a discounted vacation package someplace and I just said no, we have no time and no our time is more valuable than their vacation deal. no pressure and we were out of there!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Could you tell me the discounts for Universal Studios and Discovery Cove if you go to a presentation?  Thank you!


----------



## CRSTEPHE

We arrive June 10, are there any towers that have been recently refurbished?


----------



## chicagoshannon

BigredNole said:


> Thanks chicagoshannon. The book/rebook is gone. However, the inventory issue is more of a Wyndham problem. I would be willing to bet that WBC is not fully booked out for Sept.


I agree.  The inventory is crazy right now.  Some resorts are showing no availability for 13 months out(the furthest out we're allowed to book).
They need to get the website fixed fast!


----------



## Cdn Gal

I'm calling tomorrow and booking for next March.  The website is as slow as molasses and then the ressies just time out anyway.


----------



## vettechick99

Can anyone tell me the brand of pillows they use?


----------



## runwad

^I'm here now the pillow says WynRest, and on the other side of the tag it says Sobel Westex.


----------



## lizbaby007

Just back from another fantastic stay! We are heading back in July for a super quick birthday trip (could not say no to the absolutely fantastic price!!). On my reservation it says upgraded to a 3 Bedroom Presidential Reserve....are the reserve units located in any specific tower?


----------



## Upatnoon

lizbaby007 said:


> Just back from another fantastic stay! We are heading back in July for a super quick birthday trip (could not say no to the absolutely fantastic price!!). On my reservation it says upgraded to a 3 Bedroom Presidential Reserve....are the reserve units located in any specific tower?


All 1, 2 and 3 bedrooom presidentials are located in tower 6. Four bedroom presidentials are in all the towers. The reserve refers to the ownership level of the member you rented from, not a special room type.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Anyone hoping that these changes lead to more availability in 2018 not spoken for and then lower prices?  With thee current prices higher going into 2018 and with people like Michael WinPoint stepping back for awhile?  Or are you all thinking higher than normal while the new system gets the kinks worked out?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I would bet higher than normal and then about a year from now the prices will go back down or they won't because people will be used to the higher prices.


----------



## BigredNole

I don't see prices increasing much at all. The issue right now is the system is broken. This is not just WBC, it is across all the biggest resorts during the hottest times. I don't no Winpoint at all. I am guessing what he did in the past was book 2 rooms (say the 2BR Dlx you want and a 1BR Dlx for him to save money). When the 60-day mark hit and no one was on, he would do the book/rebook loophole. In essence, he was charging say $800 for a reservation but only using $300-$400 worth of points. Until the system is worked out and things are more normal, prices will be the same ~$7/1,000.


----------



## Cdn Gal

I think the prices will go up a bit, but only during peak times.  There will be no availability at the 60 day mark for times such as Christmas/Spring break/Presidents Day/Easter/Thanksgiving and summer.  It was getting a bit crazy because I could rent something off of ebay cheaper than my points were costing me.  Now, it will be luck if you get an upgrade and you get discounted points.  The renters are going to want to make $$ they won't be doing this for nothing.  They still want to make a good profit.  So if you add on a profit to the points, the overall price at peak times will go up.  Non-peak times, renters can use less points which they will pass along to their customers as before.  The difference was that before they could do the cancel/re-book thing, now they can't.


----------



## Cdn Gal

I pay $3098 USA a year for 500,000 which is .006196 a point.  Multiply that out for a 1 bedroom is 168,000 X .006196 = $1040.928 for a week at prime time, which is just cost, then you add on a profit so I think it will go up.  Also, many of the renters accounts are frozen right now so they are unable to do business.


----------



## BigredNole

Some people have contracts for far less in MFs. They bought up contracts at these cheaper resorts to build up points. I don't know all the ins and outs of it, but some people pay $5/1,000 points and some less.


----------



## OSUZorba

Any one have tips on getting a better room location? In Feb, I was on the second floor of Tower 4 right next to the elevators. My balcony was literally on top of the drop off drive. I really liked the room, but was disappointed with the view/balcony. 

Also, is there an issue with booking 8 nights? I was able to in Feb no issue, but right now no one is willing to book 8 nights for me in Sept.


----------



## BigredNole

The best way to get a potentially better view is to get there early to check-in. Be genuine with the person checking you in. If there are a bunch of people waiting, don't expect much to happen. They are trying to get through everyone there. If there is only 1 or 2 people in line, ask what is available, see if they will work with you on a room assignment. Most will bend over backwards within the confines of what is available. 

As for 8 nights and September, I think most of it has to do with the Wyndham site change. From what I have been reading, it is a nightmare at best. The site cannot show accurate availability. An example for WBC is that all of November is 100% booked except Thanksgiving week which has tons of availability. What will happen when the system is working properly is that the inventory for Nov will show back up and those that booked what they believed as available Thanksgiving week will get canceled. Sept is a slow month. the 60-day window is a month away still. Maybe in the next few weeks some of the kinks will be worked out.


----------



## vettechick99

runwad said:


> ^I'm here now the pillow says WynRest, and on the other side of the tag it says Sobel Westex.



Perfect!! Thank you!!


----------



## OSUZorba

BigredNole said:


> The best way to get a potentially better view is to get there early to check-in. Be genuine with the person checking you in. If there are a bunch of people waiting, don't expect much to happen. They are trying to get through everyone there. If there is only 1 or 2 people in line, ask what is available, see if they will work with you on a room assignment. Most will bend over backwards within the confines of what is available.
> 
> As for 8 nights and September, I think most of it has to do with the Wyndham site change. From what I have been reading, it is a nightmare at best. The site cannot show accurate availability. An example for WBC is that all of November is 100% booked except Thanksgiving week which has tons of availability. What will happen when the system is working properly is that the inventory for Nov will show back up and those that booked what they believed as available Thanksgiving week will get canceled. Sept is a slow month. the 60-day window is a month away still. Maybe in the next few weeks some of the kinks will be worked out.



Thanks, I figured check in time was important, but wasn't sure. Last time I checked in around midnight and they said all they had left was mine on the second floor and a handful of first floor. But then the place didn't actually seem very full, so I didn't know whether to believe them.


----------



## katie111

OSUZorba said:


> Any one have tips on getting a better room location? In Feb, I was on the second floor of Tower 4 right next to the elevators. My balcony was literally on top of the drop off drive. I really liked the room, but was disappointed with the view/balcony.
> 
> Also, is there an issue with booking 8 nights? I was able to in Feb no issue, but right now no one is willing to book 8 nights for me in Sept.



I had that same room when we were just there except we were on the 8th floor.  We checked in at 7 am before going to Seaworld and were told that was the only room available.  Checkin guy was very nice but said there was nothing he could do.  Ended up loving bldg 4 and didn't spend much time on the balcony anyways so it worked out for us.  I know people on here always say to check-in as early as possible but I'm not really sure how much of a difference it really makes.


----------



## BigredNole

As a precaution, I contacted WBC. With all of the Wyndham site issues for owners, I wanted to confirm my reservation. They are saying that with the system change WBC is very overbooked, upgrades erroneously given out, and there are some that will be turned away at check-in because there are no rooms available.

I talked to a gentleman named Jose. He pulled up the reservation, confirmed we are all set for June 17th, and ready for our visit. I asked if we could reserve a room or building...you gotta try. He laughed and said no unfortunately. He did say I could call the day of to put a request in. If they weren't busy, they could do it over the phone. With the potential overbooking issues, I had planned on arriving around 9AM. Now, I am planning on getting in around 7:30AM or earlier.


----------



## Biggen

I just fired off an e-mail to VS to make sure I still have my reservations at WBC for September and January.  I'll update when I hear back...



BigredNole said:


> I had planned on arriving around 9AM. Now, I am planning on getting in around 7:30AM or earlier.



I'm surprised they will check you in before the resort wide check-out time.


----------



## BigredNole

Biggen said:


> I'm surprised they will check you in before the resort wide check-out time.


They will not assign a room until inventory is available. However, I will be checked in, guarantee a room is reserved for me, and I have to wait until it is available. There is a huge issue with the potential overbooking. It will be a disaster as people check-in only to find out they do not have a room for them. 

I don't know what Wyndham's plan is because they technically don't have to do anything. The timeshare owner that you rented through are the ones that have to correct it. You can stand there screaming at them, but they are not the ones responsible. You can contact the people you rented from, but they will not have anything they can do other than see if they can get you into one of the other resorts: Reunion, Cypress Palms, and others.


----------



## Biggen

> They will not assign a room until inventory is available. However, I will be checked in, guarantee a room is reserved for me, and I have to wait until it is available. There is a huge issue with the potential overbooking. It will be a disaster as people check-in only to find out they do not have a room for them.



Ah I see what you're saying.  That is a good idea.



> I don't know what Wyndham's plan is because they technically don't have to do anything. The timeshare owner that you rented through are the ones that have to correct it. You can stand there screaming at them, but they are not the ones responsible. You can contact the people you rented from, but they will not have anything they can do other than see if they can get you into one of the other resorts: Reunion, Cypress Palms, and others.



Thats why I e-mailed VS.  They should know if reservations are still reserved or if Wyndham recalled them back into inventory.  If VS reservations have been pulled then we may have to stay at Windsor in September and hopefully all this madness will have died down for our next trip in January.


----------



## Biggen

I just got off the phone with Lora from VS and she told me that all reservations made prior to the new Wyndham site rollout that VS made are still valid and have not been recalled.  So in other words, my two are still good to go.  She said I would be notified if anything happened prior to arrival time.


----------



## BigredNole

That is what owners know right now. But the owners on TUG are singing a different tune. Wyndham may need to make decisions based on when the reservation was made to determine which are being canceled or not fulfilled. The problem is people are not finding out until they get there.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Biggen said:


> Ah I see what you're saying.  That is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I e-mailed VS.  They should know if reservations are still reserved or if Wyndham recalled them back into inventory.  If VS reservations have been pulled then we may have to stay at Windsor in September and hopefully all this madness will have died down for our next trip in January.




Windsor is doing a large pool remodel plus painting of the town homes starting End of Aug/Beg of Sept.   Going to last 90-120 days.  Just an FYI to keep in mind if that matters to your family.


----------



## BigredNole

Th only issue at the pool will be the roping off of the hot tub. The rest of the area will be fine at WHs. I have already been looking at contingency plans in case the worst thing that could happen happens. I am confident that I won't have any issues.


----------



## Biggen

BigredNole said:


> That is what owners know right now. But the owners on TUG are singing a different tune. Wyndham may need to make decisions based on when the reservation was made to determine which are being canceled or not fulfilled. The problem is people are not finding out until they get there.



What we know right now is as best as anyone can do.  I would hope that notice is given and no one rolls into the parking lot of WBC expecting a reservation and told they didnt have one at the front desk.  VS should know if/when their booking are pulled ahead of time.


----------



## Biggen

MommyinHonduras said:


> Windsor is doing a large pool remodel plus painting of the town homes starting End of Aug/Beg of Sept.   Going to last 90-120 days.  Just an FYI to keep in mind if that matters to your family.



Great. Thanks for that!


----------



## rgb18

I have never stayed at WBC before but really want to. Now I feel jinxed that as soon as I start to look, all the inventory disappears! If I was quoted $180/night for a 2 bedroom, for seven nights in October should I jump on it? Sounds like inventory might be iffy for the fall??


----------



## Upatnoon

rgb18 said:


> I have never stayed at WBC before but really want to. Now I feel jinxed that as soon as I start to look, all the inventory disappears! If I was quoted $180/night for a 2 bedroom, for seven nights in October should I jump on it? Sounds like inventory might be iffy for the fall??



It could be the inventory has disappeared, or it could just be a big computer glitch and there are plenty of rooms available. Many, many issues are being reported with the new Wyndham computer reservation system. These issues will likely continue to shake out for a while. Will they continue until the fall? That is pretty far away, so I hope not. I'd wait a few month to see what happens before locking in anything.


----------



## BigredNole

Just be patient. I knee-jerked with this Summer and there was no need to. I don't regret my decision, but the busiest time of year had plenty of openings 2 weeks later. One thing to ease your concerns is to look at the availability in the general area. There were over 3,000 units available. I booked Orange Lake Resort and do not regret it. The lesson is that there are tons of other places in case Wyndham cannot fix the system. I would just wait it out a few months for October dates. If nothing is coming up at the end of August, then start looking for options.


----------



## lizbaby007

Upatnoon said:


> All 1, 2 and 3 bedrooom presidentials are located in tower 6. Four bedroom presidentials are in all the towers. The reserve refers to the ownership level of the member you rented from, not a special room type.



Tower 6. Good to know.

 I knew the rooms themselves are the same but did not know all 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms were in tower 6.


----------



## chicagoshannon

FYI the Bonnet Creek Calendar seems to be fixed on Wyndham's site.  It's showing full availability for August and September for me now.


----------



## BigredNole

Good news. Maybe the IT team is fixing the most critical items first. We are not going again until December, so we have time to wait it out.


----------



## seattlewhite

Anyone know anything about the gifts offered if you do do the timeshare sales pitch? Lot of places offer you 3 nights free for a future stay or something of that sort. Trying to plan if the pitch woould be worth my time.


----------



## BigredNole

Usually the pitch is for discounts at area attractions. I got roped into the free night thing once. It is a resort certificate and none of the resorts were Wyndham. They were all junk places I would not stay in.


----------



## seattlewhite

BigredNole said:


> Usually the pitch is for discounts at area attractions. I got roped into the free night thing once. It is a resort certificate and none of the resorts were Wyndham. They were all junk places I would not stay in.


Good to know. Thanks for help!


----------



## margot31

This might be a bit of an odd question.....I just reached back out to VS for a price.  They gave me one and I am really considering going ahead and grabbing it now.  Would it be wrong if later on I asked them to look into the price again and find out its lower than what I am paying now....that I can cancel my current reservation to get the new price?


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

seattlewhite said:


> Anyone know anything about the gifts offered if you do do the timeshare sales pitch? Lot of places offer you 3 nights free for a future stay or something of that sort. Trying to plan if the pitch woould be worth my time.



I was just there, May 21 to 27, and I did go over to the desk.  The lady was offering a 7-night stay at some point in the future, but that was all of the details I got since I wasn't interested--she wasn't clear about what property.  She did say that they do the timeshare sales thing at 8am and 11am.  I hope that helps a little!


----------



## BigredNole

Most likely it is a certificate for a 1-week stay and can only be booked within 60-days. Most resorts within the 60-day window have "upgrade" fees from $300-$3,000 for the week. We got one of those a year ago. We could even sell it for $25. One of the resorts what Alhambra in Poinciana FL. I could get a 1BR for horrible weeks for about $300 most of the time. If I booked directly through someone else, I could get it for $300 - $400 also. We looked at many other places and it was the same garbage.

If they are offering a "resort certificate", say no. Get it in writing first that you can get Wyndham Bonnet Creek for a 1-week stay.


----------



## Mykal Bent

margot31 said:


> This might be a bit of an odd question.....I just reached back out to VS for a price.  They gave me one and I am really considering going ahead and grabbing it now.  Would it be wrong if later on I asked them to look into the price again and find out its lower than what I am paying now....that I can cancel my current reservation to get the new price?


I wondered this too...


----------



## runwad

Is there anything special we need to do upon checkout? Since we didn't get the parking pass we don't have a welcome packet. We'll be checking out Saturday and other places we stayed we had to do things like strip the beds, throw all the towels in pile...anything required here upon checkout or do we just go. Thanks


----------



## BigredNole

Nothing you need to do. Last time there, I wound up getting a call that I had to be at work. We left a day early. Didn't even think to tell them. We called them after about 4 hours being on the road. They took it from there.


----------



## Biggen

margot31 said:


> This might be a bit of an odd question.....I just reached back out to VS for a price.  They gave me one and I am really considering going ahead and grabbing it now.  Would it be wrong if later on I asked them to look into the price again and find out its lower than what I am paying now....that I can cancel my current reservation to get the new price?



They have refund policy.  Ask them to quote you a price. If its lower, book the new one and get a refund on the old one.


----------



## rgb18

margot31 said:


> This might be a bit of an odd question.....I just reached back out to VS for a price.  They gave me one and I am really considering going ahead and grabbing it now.  Would it be wrong if later on I asked them to look into the price again and find out its lower than what I am paying now....that I can cancel my current reservation to get the new price?



I just emailed VS to ask them this question. I did see they have a $99 rebook fee if you change your reservation. I'm not certain if the same fee holds true if you cancel and book a new reservation.


----------



## margot31

rgb18 said:


> I just emailed VS to ask them this question. I did see they have a $99 rebook fee if you change your reservation. I'm not certain if the same fee holds true if you cancel and book a new reservation.



oh crud....as i just payed the deposit to try and get something on the books for our trip.  After loosing out on a great deal already.


----------



## BigredNole

VS has a cancellation policy up to 15-days in advance. However, price matching them against themselves is probably a no-go. They do say they will price match any commercial renters but not private owners.


----------



## Biggen

Just book the new reservation and cancel the old one an hour/day later.  Don't tell them your intention.  They have a 100% refund policy outside of 20 days.  No 'Rebook' or 'Modification' Fee required.


----------



## OSUZorba

BigredNole said:


> Most likely it is a certificate for a 1-week stay and can only be booked within 60-days. Most resorts within the 60-day window have "upgrade" fees from $300-$3,000 for the week. We got one of those a year ago. We could even sell it for $25. One of the resorts what Alhambra in Poinciana FL. I could get a 1BR for horrible weeks for about $300 most of the time. If I booked directly through someone else, I could get it for $300 - $400 also. We looked at many other places and it was the same garbage.
> 
> If they are offering a "resort certificate", say no. Get it in writing first that you can get Wyndham Bonnet Creek for a 1-week stay.



This is what I was offered in Feb. It is an RTI certificate. My FIL owns at blue green and has gone though RTI a few times, he told me it wasn't worth anything. My research online said the same. 

I think there were some area tickets too that you could do instead, but I can't remember to where.


----------



## OSUZorba

BigredNole said:


> VS has a cancellation policy up to 15-days in advance. However, price matching them against themselves is probably a no-go. They do say they will price match any commercial renters but not private owners.



I just tried to get them to price match Magical Vacations, and they said they only price matched major websites not other renters. 

But the availability is going nuts. I got an e-mail saying there was no availability, then a few days later (yesterday) I get a quote, call today to see if they would price match and was told there was no availability.


----------



## BigredNole

Wyndham inventory is crazy right now. I would hold off a little while as the system is worked out. I had 100% planned on staying at WBC in Dec. Then, I come across an incredible 7-day offer at OKW. I have worked with the individual and will probably rent it. I know I give up a kitchen and extra bedroom. However, we get to stay onsite this time for less than Value resorts. Last time I went in Dec, I got a 2BR at WBC for $500. We have always wanted to stay at OKW to try it. I am sure the issues will be resolved by then, but I cannot pass up on this deal.


----------



## phinz

Moushe said:


> The lady tells me, in a very nasty tone.



I know exactly who you are referencing. She should not be working in a sales or service position. Ever.


----------



## mistyinca

I received this response from Vacation Strategy re: price matching a price I found on VBRO. Does anyone know what they consider to be a "legitimate competitor"?
Dear Misty,
Thank you for your email.
The VRBO listing number you provided looks to be from an individual owner, which we would  not price match their quotes. In order to honor a price match we need a quote from a legitimate competitor for the exact same dates, room type, and resort that we can independently verify. If you have received such a quote please forward that to Support@VacationStrategy.com and we would be happy to consider it for you. If you should need further assistance, please contact us.
Sincerely,
Sharon Barclay
Guest Services
Vacation Strategy
(888)832-4223


----------



## BigredNole

VS means that they only price match businesses, not individual owners. There are not too many businesses that rent timeshares. Vacation Upgrades is one that I know. Other than that, the rest are private owners.


----------



## margot31

What is with the end of Sept?  Due to my husbands work schedule we are now shifting our trip. I tried for the end of Sept going into Oct and even just on the normal WBC website its all booked up?  Convention?  or what?


----------



## BigredNole

Wyndham website update. They updated about 2 weeks ago and it has been horrible since. Just wait until middle of July to see if it clears up. If not, you may be stuck looking at other places.


----------



## margot31

Do they frown upon bringing your own drinks/snacks down to the pool?


----------



## missingdisneymore

margot31 said:


> Do they frown upon bringing your own drinks/snacks down to the pool?


Nope.  We eat lunch/dinner poolside daily.  We bring a small, wheeled cooler so it's easy to get everything down in one trip.


----------



## Upatnoon

margot31 said:


> Do they frown upon bringing your own drinks/snacks down to the pool?


Not at all. You can even BBQ your own food on grills they provide.


----------



## BigredNole

See above posts.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Hey, y'all!  We were just at WBC from May 21 to May 27, and I did a room tour of our 2-bedroom deluxe.  Here's my video:


----------



## rgb18

margot31 said:


> oh crud....as i just payed the deposit to try and get something on the books for our trip.  After loosing out on a great deal already.



Their response to my question. So you cannot cancel and rebook.  
We would not be able to do that since our cancellation policy states you can not book the same dates or dates around your original dates once you cancel it.


----------



## Biggen

rgb18 said:


> Their response to my question. So you cannot cancel and rebook.
> We would not be able to do that since our cancellation policy states you can not book the same dates or dates around your original dates once you cancel it.



So, you cant book two overlapping reservations and then cancel one a week later??


----------



## BigredNole

Reading some of the horror stories on TUG about people trying to check-in at WBC. Reservations are a mess. People booked in 3BR Pres units showing up to only be in a 1BR Pres unit. Others showing up and the reservation not in the system at all. Because of the system change, call wait times are already hours long. Add in the fact that you have families showing up only to be told they don't have the unit they booked or none at all. They are having to wait hours upon hours for the owner they booked through to finally get through to Wyndham, hours on the phone trying to correct it, and then finally getting it done. It is a nightmare for renters like me and even worse for owners. They have clients stuck sitting around waiting to find out if there vacation is ruined.

I have done all my due diligence to insure my trip is 100% accurate and in the system. I talked to the owner I booked through. She verified it on her end. I called WBC and verified it myself 3 times now. This is the reason I plan on getting in around 9AM. I want my room locked in, checked in, and done with it.


----------



## katallo

Wow. What a nightmare.  We told friends how much we liked WBC and they tried to book a few weeks ago.  Had issues and booked Vistana.  Now, I'm so glad they did.  Are all Wyndham timeshares going through this?


----------



## BigredNole

It is a Wyndham wide issue. They rolled their new site out. From what I gather is that all reservations prior to the rollout are fine. The ones after the rollout are the ones having problems. Much of it is also being caused by the "auto-upgrade" feature it seems. I can only go by what I read on the site. Megarenters are the ones that have the biggest issue. They utilized the loophole in the system to reap huge rewards. They've closed that loophole but destroyed the entire system from the sounds of it.


----------



## Chippy4

About a month ago I bought a week at the end of August from an eBay seller. (FWIW, this seller didn't appear to be a mega-renter based on transaction history.) I have a copy of the RCI transaction request made by the seller showing my name and travel dates correctly, but when I called WBC this morning to double-check, they don't have a reservation in my name.  I just opened a "didn't receive item" dispute with eBay and asked the seller to figure out what happened to my reservation. I really hope this gets straightened out!


----------



## BigredNole

If RCI found out about someone renting a reservation, they could have their entire RCI account terminated. It is against policy to rent out RCI units. People still do it. You can see all of the SSR and OKW resorts that are on eBay. They are the ones that show the $190 room charge at check-in. That is what Disney charges for RCI exchanges. 

Don't get nervous yet. It may not have rolled in. Since you said it was RCI, there could be a massive issue with the Wyndham site change and RCI exchanges.


----------



## Upatnoon

Chippy4 said:


> About a month ago I bought a week at the end of August from an eBay seller. (FWIW, this seller didn't appear to be a mega-renter based on transaction history.) I have a copy of the RCI transaction request made by the seller showing my name and travel dates correctly, but when I called WBC this morning to double-check, they don't have a reservation in my name.  I just opened a "didn't receive item" dispute with eBay and asked the seller to figure out what happened to my reservation. I really hope this gets straightened out!


It may be too early for them to have a reservation in your name at the resort. While you may be booked in RCI, those reservations may not be sent to WBC until a couple of weeks before the dates. Is there any reason why the seller would want to rip you off? Is this nerves on your part after reading about the issues with the Wyndham reservation system?


----------



## Chippy4

Upatnoon said:


> It may be too early for them to have a reservation in your name at the resort. While you may be booked in RCI, those reservations may not be sent to WBC until a couple of weeks before the dates. Is there any reason why the seller would want to rip you off? Is this nerves on your part after reading about the issues with the Wyndham reservation system?


I got nervous reading about these booking problems and then I realized I never received the actual guest certificate, either. The seller justgot back to me and said the reservation won't be changed to my name until a week or so before check-in and she gave me the name of the person the reservation is currently under. (I didn't know this about renting a time share, I've never done it before.) She also re-sent the guest certificate and it looks like everything is in order. I'm looking forward to my first stay at WBC!


----------



## BigredNole

That's good to know. RCI is different than actual owners. I don't know what is required in those situations.


----------



## OSUZorba

Skyauction.com is legit right? I just got the first week of September from them and added their cancel for any reason insurance. I asked them when my name would be put on the reservation so I could call and make sure it was there, and Skyauction said not until a few days before I checked in. That seems a little fishy to me. All this talk of the messed up website has me more nervous than normal. 

Last time I rented at WBC through a mega-renter I got that certification within a couple of days.


----------



## BigredNole

Skyauction is legit. I would not be concerned with it. From other people, some of these reservations do not transition over to the new person until a few days before. I would not be too concerned with it.


----------



## runwad

OSUZorba said:


> Skyauction.com is legit right? I just got the first week of September from them and added their cancel for any reason insurance. I asked them when my name would be put on the reservation so I could call and make sure it was there, and Skyauction said not until a few days before I checked in. That seems a little fishy to me. All this talk of the messed up website has me more nervous than normal.
> 
> Last time I rented at WBC through a mega-renter I got that certification within a couple of days.


We just stayed last week with a week I won from SkyAuction. They won't transfer your reservation over until the day before. I called the resort the day before and it wasn't there, called SkyAuction and they said they'd put me to the top of the pile for Bonnet Creek to add in. Sure enough they told me to call Bonnet Creek in an hour and I did and my ressie was there. I would advise for you to do the same just to make sure it's there b/4 you leave


----------



## OSUZorba

Thanks, I sent them a follow-up question and they called me within a 15 minutes and walked me through the process. I then got the RCI guest cert about an hour later. So I feel pretty good about it now, and long as Wyndham doesn't mess it up. 

I will say, I was very impressed they called me to make sure I knew what was going on.


----------



## BigredNole

Is anyone at WBC now? If so, can you upload a copy of the activity calendar?


----------



## margot31

So I have an offer for 8 night at BC for 976.  Biggest thing is that its 30 days and 100 if I cancel vs Vacation Strategy who is 20 days.....jump on this or not?  This whole 3rd party thing is just a bit nerve racking in the first place.  But its the dates I want since the actual wyndham site is all jacked up and can't get my dates and there is such little inventory for my dates right now.


----------



## BigredNole

I am assuming that is a 2BR unit. That is $122 a night. If I recall you are going at the end of Sept which is Value season. 2BR Dlx for Peak season are going for $899 on eBay. Its up to you.


----------



## margot31

BigredNole said:


> I am assuming that is a 2BR unit. That is $122 a night. If I recall you are going at the end of Sept which is Value season. 2BR Dlx for Peak season are going for $899 on eBay. Its up to you.



I think I see the one you are talking about....but from the way I am reading the return policy is that I have 30 days after I receive the information to return.  Yet on the other hand it also says 21 days or more I can get a return....little confusing.  But the deal I have on the table now is better than what I am getting through VS on the wait list.  My husbands job is a little hectic when it comes to a schedule.  So we need some sort of flexibility to work with.


----------



## BigredNole

Just got off  the phone with Shelby @ WBC. I tried getting a room request in. She was such a delight to chat with. They do not take requests for assignment (I knew that already, but worth a shot). I told her we will be getting in early after a very long drive. She said we can pre-check-in at any time on check-in day, they will take requests at that time. If they are not busy, they can see what inventory is available, see what our requests are, and see what they can do. Our plan is still the same to arrive around 9:30. This way we can do check-in. If we have to wait, that is fine. Depending on how long the wait is will determine what we do. We need to go to DS and Wally World for groceries. If a room will be ready early afternoon, we can hit DS to activate our APs, check the pin station for all the new pin sets, do some pin trading, grab some lunch, grocery shop, then into the room.


----------



## Lalalyn

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on Skyauction for a 2 bedroom in October.  I've read on here that they are legit and I read reviews on other websites.  They are showing one week for $750.  I feel like I'm missing something.  That seems like a really great price.  Other than not being able to cancel, is there a catch?


----------



## BigredNole

Lalalyn said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on Skyauction for a 2 bedroom in October.  I've read on here that they are legit and I read reviews on other websites.  They are showing one week for $750.  I feel like I'm missing something.  That seems like a really great price.  Other than not being able to cancel, is there a catch?


They are legit, just make sure you read the Surge Pricing to be sure nothing is added.


----------



## runwad

Lalalyn said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on Skyauction for a 2 bedroom in October.  I've read on here that they are legit and I read reviews on other websites.  They are showing one week for $750.  I feel like I'm missing something.  That seems like a really great price.  Other than not being able to cancel, is there a catch?


Read all the way to the bottom of the listing, sometimes there is an added fee for certain dates. That will get added on to the winning bid. I just used them for a stay last week. Bid was $600 and then I had a $200 fee so $800 for the week.


----------



## Lalalyn

runwad said:


> Read all the way to the bottom of the listing, sometimes there is an added fee for certain dates. That will get added on to the winning bid. I just used them for a stay last week. Bid was $600 and then I had a $200 fee so $800 for the week.


 
Thanks!  Looks like just a $20 fee is added. I see they offer a cancellation option for a fee. Did you get that as protection if you had to cancel?


----------



## runwad

Lalalyn said:


> Thanks!  Looks like just a $20 fee is added. I see they offer a cancellation option for a fee. Did you get that as protection if you had to cancel?


You're lucky then. Yes I did get the cancellation protection.


----------



## margot31

How kid friendly is the pool?  Is there a little slide for little guys?  I see there is splash pad style.  My son loves to go down slide but I have seen bigger ones in the photo's.


----------



## hp_lovecraft

margot31 said:


> How kid friendly is the pool?  Is there a little slide for little guys? .



I've only seen those 2 larger slides, and they have a height requirement. There is a decent playground with kiddie slides. There is also a toddler splash area around tower 1, but that was at the opposite end of us, so not worth the walk.

We usually use the pool at Tower 6.  It had a zero entry, and stays fairly shallow.  Even my youngest kids had no trouble navigating in and out. Nearby was the better slide, and lazy river next over.


----------



## lizbaby007

margot31 said:


> How kid friendly is the pool?  Is there a little slide for little guys?  I see there is splash pad style.  My son loves to go down slide but I have seen bigger ones in the photo's.



My 2 year old wanted nothing to do with the splash pad area. The water was FREEZING COLD!! It was like ice. He was much happier splashing in the zero entry part of the pool near tower 5.


----------



## missingdisneymore

margot31 said:


> How kid friendly is the pool?  Is there a little slide for little guys?  I see there is splash pad style.  My son loves to go down slide but I have seen bigger ones in the photo's.


How little is little?


----------



## OSUZorba

Lalalyn said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on Skyauction for a 2 bedroom in October.  I've read on here that they are legit and I read reviews on other websites.  They are showing one week for $750.  I feel like I'm missing something.  That seems like a really great price.  Other than not being able to cancel, is there a catch?



I just bought the same auction for Labor Day week. $750 + $20 Admin fee + $62 for cancellation protection. It was the best deal I could find by quite a bit. I think one way it is so much cheaper is they book through RCI, and they don't directly own points at WBC. I'm guessing they own a ton of points at cheaper resorts, but I am not really sure. 



lizbaby007 said:


> My 2 year old wanted nothing to do with the splash pad area. The water was FREEZING COLD!! It was like ice. He was much happier splashing in the zero entry part of the pool near tower 5.



We were there at the beginning of February with our then not quite 12 month old. We didn't do the splash pad, but swam in the lazy river and pool by Tower 4. Even after dark the water felt great and DD had no issue with it. The hot tubs could've been hotter, but since they weren't super hot I let my DD get in them a little bit. I think I remember reading that none of the kiddie pools are heated, but all of the big pools and lazy rivers are.


----------



## margot31

missingdisneymore said:


> How little is little?



He will be just about 3 when we go.


----------



## missingdisneymore

The smaller slide is by Bldg 2.   Probably still too big for him unless he's really tall.


----------



## luvsvacations

I was wondering does anyone know if there is a ceiling fan in the second bedroom if you have a 2 bedroom unit ?? 
Thanks


----------



## runwad

luvsvacations said:


> I was wondering does anyone know if there is a ceiling fan in the second bedroom if you have a 2 bedroom unit ??
> Thanks


No there's not


----------



## BigredNole

5 days until I am there. Can't wait.


----------



## TSM

We are here now and we absolutely love it!!!! We have always stayed at Disney Resorts (value or moderate) and we have been missing out!!! It's just beautiful!!!!


----------



## BigredNole

TSM said:


> We are here now and we absolutely love it!!!! We have always stayed at Disney Resorts (value or moderate) and we have been missing out!!! It's just beautiful!!!!


Do you have an activity calendar or is it online somewhere?


----------



## TSM

BigredNole said:


> Do you have an activity calendar or is it online somewhere?


We are at the pool right now. The one we have is just for this week. I can post it later for you if you would like though.


----------



## BigredNole

No worry. I thought they did monthly calendars.


----------



## michelepa

runwad said:


> Is there anything special we need to do upon checkout? Since we didn't get the parking pass we don't have a welcome packet. We'll be checking out Saturday and other places we stayed we had to do things like strip the beds, throw all the towels in pile...anything required here upon checkout or do we just go. Thanks



We stayed at WBC for the first time over spring break and I called the front desk to ask about this same question.
They told me:
You have to return the pool towels to the activities desk, even if you never checked them out they were just handed to you.
Bring garbage and recyclables into the hall dumpster.
Put any dirty dishes from the morning in the dishwasher and the cleaning people would run it when they arrived.


----------



## doggydoc

My wife and I have a 1 bdr deluxe 5 night stay booked through VS for late Sept. Thanks so much to everyone on here for providing such great information, it helped convince to give WBC a try. At first I just could not believe the rate on such a nice room so close to Disney property! I kept looking for the catch or the hidden fees. Even with free dining there was just no comparison.

The money I am saving will allow me to book some special surprises for our 25th anniversary celebration! As always the DIS RULES!


----------



## OSUZorba

Can someone confirm that the light switch in the 2nd bedroom actually does something? When I was there in Feb the switch did nothing in our unit and it was very annoying having to go all the way through the room around a pack n play to get to the lamp. 



michelepa said:


> We stayed at WBC for the first time over spring break and I called the front desk to ask about this same question.
> They told me:
> You have to return the pool towels to the activities desk, even if you never checked them out they were just handed to you.
> Bring garbage and recyclables into the hall dumpster.
> Put any dirty dishes from the morning in the dishwasher and the cleaning people would run it when they arrived.



FYI: The only thing we did was return the pool towels and we didn't get charged. I wouldn't mind doing those things, but if they want me to do it they need to put it on the frig or tell me when I check in.


----------



## BigredNole

I would bet that switch is to a wall outlet most likely if it is not activating a light somewhere. I would have called the front desk just to ask them. The reason is an electrical issue could cause a lot of problems. I would check for you this weekend, but we are only in a 1BR.


----------



## chicagoshannon

OSUZorba said:


> Can someone confirm that the light switch in the 2nd bedroom actually does something? When I was there in Feb the switch did nothing in our unit and it was very annoying having to go all the way through the room around a pack n play to get to the lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: The only thing we did was return the pool towels and we didn't get charged. I wouldn't mind doing those things, but if they want me to do it they need to put it on the frig or tell me when I check in.


It goes to the lamp BUT they had the lamp plugged into the wrong outlet.  If you switch to the other plug in that same outlet it should work.  We did this last time we were there.


----------



## chellewashere

jennasmommyinMS said:


> Hey, y'all!  We were just at WBC from May 21 to May 27, and I did a room tour of our 2-bedroom deluxe.  Here's my video:



Thank you so much this was great..showed everything I needed to know about the room


----------



## DisneyFlash

I have read a little about the "issues" with the new ressie system and the nightmares people are talking about - no room, etc.  

Looking for a little advice....

Should I pay more (about double) with Michael at WinpointVip or go with lesser figure and rent through Lisa Bohm?  I have a ressie with Michael and about to pay the 2nd half, but he offered for me to look for a cheaper option if I wanted and he would grant a full refund for the 1st half that I have already paid.

If I have understood the situation...people are saying existing ressies that have been made for a while are good....it is the new ones that are having the troubles.  I have had my ressie with Michael for a while (since before the new Voyager system was rolled out), so would be jeopardizing my vacay if I switch?  I would be saving $800.

It never crossed my mind to think we would have an issue renting at WBC...have done it several times...some times months and months in advance and last summer 3 weeks in advance.

Staying at WBC is the difference maker between an OK vacay and a great one for my parents!!  It is a must to stay here for them!!

Thanks for any advice and help!


----------



## BigredNole

If it is inside 60-days, I would not change. If you are more than 60-days out, you should not have an issue. I would price check around to find a better rate. Compare it with VS and others. 

After getting more info on TUG, all of the reservation loss issues were with people that scooped up inventory that was not there by mistake with the new system. The one I referenced earlier was a guy that picked up a 3BR unit as an upgrade for 2 days out. When the people got there, the emails for the corrections went out that the reservation was not valid. I am sure the people were extremely mad because they literally wasted a day with no room. In the end, I think WBC, the owner, and the people found an amicable place for them to stay.


----------



## DisneyFlash

BigredNole said:


> If it is inside 60-days, I would not change. If you are more than 60-days out, you should not have an issue. I would price check around to find a better rate. Compare it with VS and others.
> 
> After getting more info on TUG, all of the reservation loss issues were with people that scooped up inventory that was not there by mistake with the new system. The one I referenced earlier was a guy that picked up a 3BR unit as an upgrade for 2 days out. When the people got there, the emails for the corrections went out that the reservation was not valid. I am sure the people were extremely mad because they literally wasted a day with no room. In the end, I think WBC, the owner, and the people found an amicable place for them to stay.



It is less than 60 days.....46 days to be exact.  That is what I was afraid of.  While he did not say...I got the impression from Michael that old ressies (i.e. before the new system changes) are very costly for renters.  He even said he has/is losing money on some.  I think that is why he made the offer and is willing to do a FULL refund.
BUT, I can't afford to lose our reservation.


----------



## OSUZorba

chicagoshannon said:


> It goes to the lamp BUT they had the lamp plugged into the wrong outlet.  If you switch to the other plug in that same outlet it should work.  We did this last time we were there.



That is what I figured, but I thought that I tried switching the socket and it still didn't work. It didn't seem like any other plug made sense for the lamp in the room. Maybe I never actually tried the other socket.


----------



## pepperandchips

DisneyFlash said:


> I have read a little about the "issues" with the new ressie system and the nightmares people are talking about - no room, etc.
> 
> Looking for a little advice....
> 
> Should I pay more (about double) with Michael at WinpointVip or go with lesser figure and rent through Lisa Bohm?  I have a ressie with Michael and about to pay the 2nd half, but he offered for me to look for a cheaper option if I wanted and he would grant a full refund for the 1st half that I have already paid.
> 
> If I have understood the situation...people are saying existing ressies that have been made for a while are good....it is the new ones that are having the troubles.  I have had my ressie with Michael for a while (since before the new Voyager system was rolled out), so would be jeopardizing my vacay if I switch?  I would be saving $800.
> 
> It never crossed my mind to think we would have an issue renting at WBC...have done it several times...some times months and months in advance and last summer 3 weeks in advance.
> 
> Staying at WBC is the difference maker between an OK vacay and a great one for my parents!!  It is a must to stay here for them!!
> 
> Thanks for any advice and help!



It was before the change over but my last stay was booked through Lise Bohm. She was great! I would honestly contact her with a candid appraisal of your options and ask her if her reservation was booked prior to the change. You have nothing to lose and if you are kind in your message and mention you've heard praise I'm sure your kindness would be returned. I don't know if I'd be able to stomach the price difference you mentioned but I've also never been homeless in Orlando when I thought I'd have accommodations at WBC, so I'm not sure what I'd do.


----------



## BigredNole

DisneyFlash said:


> It is less than 60 days.....46 days to be exact.


Have you tried searching rental sites (eBay, Redweek, TUG, etc)?  I did a quick scan assuming your check-in date is July 29 (06/13 + 46 days). There are a few options at WBC. Looking at the listings, the price is almost the $800 savings you mentioned from WinPointVIP. The problem with WinPointVIP is that they were managing 100Ms of points. They would lockout huge amounts of rooms at the hottest resorts just so people could not get reservations there. This let them rent at premiums. Then, with inventory low or completely gone, they would cancel a 3BR and a 1BR at the same time. Then immediately book the 1BR for 50% of the points and get the free upgrade to the 3BR. Then, rebook the 1BR again to take it out of inventory. Basically, the manipulated Wyndham's system to make a ton of money. This was the reason for the change. And don't be fooled. He is not losing any money on any reservation. Even at $7/1,000 points, he is making money.

1BR DLx: $743 July 29 - Aug 5 (eBay)
3BR Dlx: $1301 July 29 - Aug 5 (eBay)
2BR Dlx: $999 July 29 - Aug 5 (eBay)

2x 2BR Dlx: ~$1240 each July 29 - Aug 5 (Redweek Verified; directly purchasable through Redweek)

And be assured, there are PLENTY of places available near Disney that can be booked same day if the worst happened. I am sure Windsor Hills is available and can be booked. VRBO does not do same day, but WindsorHillsRents may. For those 7-nights, there are over 300 units available at Windsor Hills. Even if booking there directly, it looks to be a great place. As a fall back from WBC, it is still looks great.


----------



## DisneyFlash

BigredNole said:


> Have you tried searching rental sites (eBay, Redweek, TUG, etc)?  I did a quick scan assuming your check-in date is July 29 (06/13 + 46 days). There are a few options at WBC. Looking at the listings, the price is almost the $800 savings you mentioned from WinPointVIP. The problem with WinPointVIP is that they were managing 100Ms of points. They would lockout huge amounts of rooms at the hottest resorts just so people could not get reservations there. This let them rent at premiums. Then, with inventory low or completely gone, they would cancel a 3BR and a 1BR at the same time. Then immediately book the 1BR for 50% of the points and get the free upgrade to the 3BR. Then, rebook the 1BR again to take it out of inventory. Basically, the manipulated Wyndham's system to make a ton of money. This was the reason for the change. And don't be fooled. He is not losing any money on any reservation. Even at $7/1,000 points, he is making money.
> 
> 1BR DLx: $743 July 29 - Aug 5 (eBay)
> 3BR Dlx: $1301 July 29 - Aug 5 (eBay)
> 2BR Dlx: $999 July 29 - Aug 5 (eBay)
> 
> 2x 2BR Dlx: ~$1240 each July 29 - Aug 5 (Redweek Verified; directly purchasable through Redweek)
> 
> And be assured, there are PLENTY of places available near Disney that can be booked same day if the worst happened. I am sure Windsor Hills is available and can be booked. VRBO does not do same day, but WindsorHillsRents may. For those 7-nights, there are over 300 units available at Windsor Hills. Even if booking there directly, it looks to be a great place. As a fall back from WBC, it is still looks great.



Those are the ones I found also on eBay after Winpointvip told me he'd give me a full refund. 

I've always booked through eBay (or at least started looking on eBay). 

You've brought up a great point that I didn't think about...when was "this" unit booked (meaning the ones on eBay). 

Thanks for the info... much appreciated!


----------



## BigredNole

I would not be concerned with booking from Lise Bohm. Great feedback. 

I think the inventory issue was quickly fixed. When people believed they could book the 4BR Pres units like crazy, they should have known better. I think owners created the problem as much as Wyndham did. Does a megarenter truly believe that 20 4BR Pres units really opened up during Peak season over a holiday?


----------



## DisneyFlash

Thank you everyone for the ideas, info and advice. 
I didn't ask for the refund.... Michael at WinpointVip offered it for whatever reason only he knows. Not much of me thought he would lose money on any kind of $ on a rental. 

Lisa Bohm had the same size unit for significantly less....I didn't save $800 because we went up a size. But, we went up a size and still saved $100s.   John is/was very easy to work and accommodating as well. 

I give great props to Michael for being a stand up guy and professional when offered a full refund when he didn't have to and he processed the full refund immediately. 
I stress that I didn't ask for the refund... I like to be loyal to those providing a service who have treated us well in the past and didn't want to go elsewhere, but I don't mind that I am saving money. 

45 days to go!!


----------



## BigredNole

I have heard nothing but great things from Michael Sullivan. He started a great company based on Wyndham's rules. The recent change completely decimates that business model. He will have to see what he can do within the confines of the new system and determine if it is worth trying to continue.


----------



## TypeAPrincess

.


----------



## higdonk

Ok we are roughly 45 days from our trip. I have no idea which buildings are "good". Ideally I would like a quiet room, so I am guessing away from the elevator, also would rather have fireworks view than pool view (I think, although would be interested in opinions here), and would rather be closer to the bigs water slides and the lazy river than say the kiddie splash area or a quiet pool. So what building should I request? I booked a 2BR Deluxe through VS. This will be our first WBC trip so any advice in this regard is appreciated. And yes I know they don't take requests, but I figure I can ask at check-in and see what I can get. 

Thanks

Kate


----------



## Spanky

Kate- I would ask for building 5 or 6 based on your requests.5 & 6 both have pools plus the Wyndham hotel pool is on the other side of 6.


----------



## Spanky

Kate I would also try for a water view. They don't really have pool view unless you are on first or second floor. There is a large pond with fountains that would be the view. I find it very peaceful & relaxing. Try for a higher floor so you don't hear the pool noise.


----------



## BigredNole

We arrive tomorrow!!! Excited and unfortunately nervous. We are going to have a great trip. However, I may no longer have a job when we return. We aren't going to let that ruin our trip. We are hoping for a room in Bldg 4 or 5.


----------



## TamaraQT

Spanky said:


> Kate- I would ask for building 5 or 6 based on your requests.5 & 6 both have pools plus the Wyndham hotel pool is on the other side of 6.



Yes, Building 5 or 6 are the BEST in my opinion.  I always ask for Lakeview in those buildings and ask to be placed above the 5th floor so I can guarantee there will be no palm trees blocking my view.  Building 5 looks out to the lake and has a view of the lazy river pool below....building 6 overlooks the pool that has the pirate ship pool slide.  Buildings 5 and 6 are the best in my opinion.  If you room # is odd then you are on the pool/lake view.  if your room # is even then you overlook the parking lot with a supposedly fireworks view.  I think that's the way it goes.  Someone PLEASE correct me if I am wrong. I dont want to give bad information.  Vacations are too important to risk that.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> We arrive tomorrow!!! Excited and unfortunately nervous. We are going to have a great trip. However, I may no longer have a job when we return. We aren't going to let that ruin our trip. We are hoping for a room in Bldg 4 or 5.



Now I have to disasgree with placement in buidling 4 if you have kids.   I think building 4 is more geared towards adults traveling without kids.  The kids look out of place.  Its a plain pool and hot tub.  It's almost as if they prefer kids don't come to that side.  I prefer 5 or 6 or the main building.  Buidling 4 seems to discourage kids.  The kids look so out of place trying to have fun compared to kids in pools 5 and 6. Building 4 is the only building that doesn't have an entertaining type pool or playground.  I think they want building 4 to be more of a kid-free zone.  They really have nothing there that entices the kids to come out and play.


----------



## BigredNole

We won't use the Tower 4 pool. I like it because the grills are right there. We have a short walk to the T5 and T6 pool. Also, while I am grilling and need another beer, it is a quick trip up to the room and back.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> We won't use the Tower 4 pool. I like it because the grills are right there. We have a short walk to the T5 and T6 pool. Also, while I am grilling and need another beer, it is a quick trip up to the room and back.



Bonnet Creek is one of the best resorts with everything at your fingertips.....even a quick cold beer can be found in one's refrigerator inside building 4 !!!  
You leave for your vacation tomorrow.....Have a WONDERFUL TIME!!!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Hi...can someone help me?We are looking to rent a 2 or 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for October 3-10th. I've contacted Vacation Upgrades and Strategy and both show no availability because of Wyndham's new system. I've never used these companies so I'm a little weary. Is there any other suggestion to get a decent rate for 7 nights? Thanks


----------



## OSUZorba

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Hi...can someone help me?We are looking to rent a 2 or 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for October 3-10th. I've contacted Vacation Upgrades and Strategy and both show no availability because of Wyndham's new system. I've never used these companies so I'm a little weary. Is there any other suggestion to get a decent rate for 7 nights? Thanks



Try skyauction.com. 

Here is a link to their "buy it now" listing for WBC: http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/2799823
They also have auction listings that are open for 2 or 3 days at a time that start $50 cheaper than the buy it now.


----------



## rgb18

Can Bonnet Creek be rented midweek? Most of the reservation options I'm seeing are for Saturday-Saturday. We are arriving on a Tuesday and staying 8 nights.


----------



## vtwep

Hi Everyone.  We will be arriving on a Friday after a cruise - most likely 10 or 11 am.  We are renting a presidential unit.  Does being in presidential increase the odds of an early check-in?  We'd love to check in and then head to the parks rather than have all of our stuff in the car all day.


----------



## Liisa1965

Now that Wyndham has changed their rules for renters, can we expect to pay higher prices? We always reserve through Vacation Strategy, and their prices have been great so far.


----------



## margot31

rgb18 said:


> Can Bonnet Creek be rented midweek? Most of the reservation options I'm seeing are for Saturday-Saturday. We are arriving on a Tuesday and staying 8 nights.



It can it just might be a little difficult.  I have been working with Trip Bound and I was able to score a thurs -friday with them.  I think I had taken a already made reservation but it can happen.  I was doing that in the first place before this mess of the new rules.  It might be harder now but it can happen.


----------



## Upatnoon

rgb18 said:


> Can Bonnet Creek be rented midweek? Most of the reservation options I'm seeing are for Saturday-Saturday. We are arriving on a Tuesday and staying 8 nights.


I've read that under the new Wyndham rules, you can book any span and are no longer limited by certain check-in days. 
However, right now the Wyndham reservation system appears to be a mess, so only time will tell on how difficult or easy it will be to get your dates.


----------



## Upatnoon

Liisa1965 said:


> Now that Wyndham has changed their rules for renters, can we expect to pay higher prices? We always reserve through Vacation Strategy, and their prices have been great so far.


 Currently, the Wyndham reservation system is such a mess it will take time to see how the rental market will shake out. Some are predicting higher prices, especially for booking early. Above all, demand controls the price of rentals at WBC, so prices probably can't go up too much. It's just an uncertain time right now.


----------



## ols386

We've stayed at WBC twice now, and absolutely loved it. It has the feel of being on Disney property since it is surrounded by Disney. The Lazy River is fun and the landscaping is beautiful. I really like that it is just a hop skip and a jump to all things Disney. Probably best to have your own car transportation though.


----------



## TamaraQT

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Hi...can someone help me?We are looking to rent a 2 or 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for October 3-10th. I've contacted Vacation Upgrades and Strategy and both show no availability because of Wyndham's new system. I've never used these companies so I'm a little weary. Is there any other suggestion to get a decent rate for 7 nights? Thanks



I have used Redweek and TUG to get the best deals for Bonnet Creek.  Ive heard some people have success with Ebay but I am not comfortable with using Ebay.  Someone above posted a link for SkyAuction and they are pretty reputable too.  I would use SkyAuction but sometimes there is a surcharge fee on top of the listing price so sometimes it comes out to be more than it would be to rent from a private owner.  However, there are times in which there are no surcharges and the price is really good.  Just gotta have patience and do your homework.  When you find a price you are willing to pay without regret, jump on it and don't look back.  Good Luck


----------



## Cdn Gal

DisneyFlash said:


> I have read a little about the "issues" with the new ressie system and the nightmares people are talking about - no room, etc.
> 
> Looking for a little advice....
> 
> Should I pay more (about double) with Michael at WinpointVip or go with lesser figure and rent through Lisa Bohm?  I have a ressie with Michael and about to pay the 2nd half, but he offered for me to look for a cheaper option if I wanted and he would grant a full refund for the 1st half that I have already paid.
> 
> If I have understood the situation...people are saying existing ressies that have been made for a while are good....it is the new ones that are having the troubles.  I have had my ressie with Michael for a while (since before the new Voyager system was rolled out), so would be jeopardizing my vacay if I switch?  I would be saving $800.
> 
> It never crossed my mind to think we would have an issue renting at WBC...have done it several times...some times months and months in advance and last summer 3 weeks in advance.
> 
> Staying at WBC is the difference maker between an OK vacay and a great one for my parents!!  It is a must to stay here for them!!
> 
> Thanks for any advice and help!


We just booked a week with Lisa, I am waiting for the guest certificate.  We are owners but there was no availability for us. I think we will be ok


----------



## Cdn Gal

BigredNole said:


> We arrive tomorrow!!! Excited and unfortunately nervous. We are going to have a great trip. However, I may no longer have a job when we return. We aren't going to let that ruin our trip. We are hoping for a room in Bldg 4 or 5.


Oh no!  That's terrible   But I am sure that you will find something soon   Best of luck!!


----------



## DaisyandBoo

I have been reading on this thread about the changes with Wyndham booking...well those changes have made me rethink Bonnet Creek in the future. Many months ago I booked 8 nights at the end of October for $890 through Vacation Strategy. This was similar to what I paid the exact same week in 2016 with Vacation Strategy Unfortunately, I believe financial issues will require me to push this trip back. I contacted VS to get a quote for 8 nights (Feb 24th- March 4th). The quote came back at $2012!!!  The VS staff called me and I questioned this as it does not appear that this is a busy week and far earlier than normal spring break season. He disagreed with me and said that it was spring break season and that Wyndham recently increased their prices. There is absolutely no way I would spend that kind of money for Bonnet Creek. Too bad...we enjoyed our last stay but will look to stay on Disney property or look at renting a vacation home.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Agreed. At $250 a night it is not worth it for my family.  Not sure how many will book it at those prices.  Will see when 2018 is in full swing what prices are at with places like VS.


----------



## msb578

DaisyandBoo said:


> I have been reading on this thread about the changes with Wyndham booking...well those changes have made me rethink Bonnet Creek in the future. Many months ago I booked 8 nights at the end of October for $890 through Vacation Strategy. This was similar to what I paid the exact same week in 2016 with Vacation Strategy Unfortunately, I believe financial issues will require me to push this trip back. I contacted VS to get a quote for 8 nights (Feb 24th- March 4th). The quote came back at $2012!!!  The VS staff called me and I questioned this as it does not appear that this is a busy week and far earlier than normal spring break season. He disagreed with me and said that it was spring break season and that Wyndham recently increased their prices. There is absolutely no way I would spend that kind of money for Bonnet Creek. Too bad...we enjoyed our last stay but will look to stay on Disney property or look at renting a vacation home.


2/24 to 3/4 falls under Prime Season in 2018.


----------



## DaisyandBoo

msb578 said:


> 2/24 to 3/4 falls under Prime Season in 2018.


That is interesting...the sites I was looking at called it regular season. Regardless...$2012 for 8 days seems high. I'll have to see how it all shakes out and what Disney pricing looks like when 2018 dates open.


----------



## msb578

DaisyandBoo said:


> That is interesting...the sites I was looking at called it regular season. Regardless...$2012 for 8 days seems high. I'll have to see how it all shakes out and what Disney pricing looks like when 2018 dates open.


I was just looking at WBC vs renting DVC for comparison (using a safe, conservative DVC broker- David's in this case). Depending on the date, DVC ranges from double to 6 times the cost of WBC! And now that I've experienced the beautiful 2-BR unit at Bonnet Creek, there's no way I could go back to a regular Disney hotel room 

But I agree with you, that quote is high.


----------



## BigredNole

I am at WBC now. We arrived on Saturday at about 8AM. Check-in was quick, smooth, and no issues. The room was not ready as I expected. The lady at the desk took my request for Tower 5 and said by all means to go grocery shopping. We went, got back at about 10:30, dropped off our groceries with Bell Service, then went to Disney Springs. Room was ready at 12:30 and we were put in Tower 5 room 992. It is a parking lot view but we have a view of Disney Springs. I will post more on trip reports.


----------



## Biggen

DaisyandBoo said:


> I have been reading on this thread about the changes with Wyndham booking...well those changes have made me rethink Bonnet Creek in the future. Many months ago I booked 8 nights at the end of October for $890 through Vacation Strategy. This was similar to what I paid the exact same week in 2016 with Vacation Strategy Unfortunately, I believe financial issues will require me to push this trip back. I contacted VS to get a quote for 8 nights (Feb 24th- March 4th). The quote came back at $2012!!!  The VS staff called me and I questioned this as it does not appear that this is a busy week and far earlier than normal spring break season. He disagreed with me and said that it was spring break season and that Wyndham recently increased their prices. There is absolutely no way I would spend that kind of money for Bonnet Creek. Too bad...we enjoyed our last stay but will look to stay on Disney property or look at renting a vacation home.



Im paying $1100 for a 3 bedroom the last week of January at BC for 5 nights.  I booked this with VS before the Wyndham site update. So thats a bit over $200/night in the value season. I could easily see how your quote is higher for a bit busier time.  

Plugging your dates into David's DVC calculator (https://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp), the cheapest option is a $1800 studio which doesnt work for a family.  All the one bedrooms are all over $3500.  I didnt even check regular Disney resorts (non DVC) buts its my expierence they are usually over $300/night if you arent taking part of a "deal" they advertise from time to time.

I guess what im getting at is that BC will still be cheaper than ANY Disney room even with the hike in prices we are seeing at BC.


----------



## Rjw615

Just FYI- maybe things have changed since, on May 24th, so less than a month ago, I got a quote for a 1BR deluxe at WBC thru VS for seven nights, $714 for 05/12/18-05/19/18. That's no different than we have paid in the past with VS at WBC.


----------



## rgb18

margot31 said:


> It can it just might be a little difficult.  I have been working with Trip Bound and I was able to score a thurs -friday with them.  I think I had taken a already made reservation but it can happen.  I was doing that in the first place before this mess of the new rules.  It might be harder now but it can happen.


Thanks!


----------



## rgb18

Upatnoon said:


> I've read that under the new Wyndham rules, you can book any span and are no longer limited by certain check-in days.
> However, right now the Wyndham reservation system appears to be a mess, so only time will tell on how difficult or easy it will be to get your dates.


Thanks!


----------



## Tinknalli

This year we booked through Farrell's in a two bedroom at $129/night.  Last year same size unit and same week through booking.com was $127/night.  Next year we are booked through Vacation Strategy for $126/night, again same size unit and the same week.  Farrell's quote for next year was $159/night so we kept looking.  We did get upgraded to a 3 bedroom this year with Farrell's.  With booking.com we did not get an upgrade and I am not expecting an upgrade next year.  But, in our experience we are paying about the same three years in a row.  We booked next year last week, so after the changes.


----------



## OSUZorba

Rjw615 said:


> Just FYI- maybe things have changed since, on May 24th, so less than a month ago, I got a quote for a 1BR deluxe at WBC thru VS for seven nights, $714 for 05/12/18-05/19/18. That's no different than we have paid in the past with VS at WBC.



I paid $1099 for 8 nights at the beginning of Feb this year through WholesaleHolidayRentals. I got a quote at that time for 7 nights over labor day and was told $999. At the end of May I asked for an updated quote and it was $1499 for the same week. They used the same excuse that Wyndham had just raised their prices. Ended up going through Skyauction for $750.


----------



## BigredNole

We are now out of WBC and at Orange Lake. I have to say that the OLR rooms are between the WBC Dlx and Pres units. After just 1 afternoon at OLR, I think it is better, at least activity-wise. Amenity wise, the one thing WBC has over OLR are grills. The grills are a HUGE plus for staying offsite at WBC. The WBC crews cleaned them daily. I just wish the people that used them would clean them when they were done. The wire brushes are right there. The grease is still hot and easily scraped away while hot. But, you get certain people in a place that think the world revolves around them. 

We encountered this group at several activities, even ones that there were minor prizes. They were disruptive, disrespectful, and thought that they were owed everything. It was enough to know if they were at an event that it might be better to just leave. At least our encounters with them were near the end of our week. The worst part was their one son who couldn't swim was told to just stand at the steps with no one watching. He threw up his whole dinner into the pool. He was just standing in it, kept throwing up, and wouldn't even make an attempt to throw up out of the pool. The family just told him to stay there and it was WBC's responsibility to clean it up. All while they just sat their trying to win a $2 WBC cup. Everyone had cleared the pool. This kid must have thrown up 5x in it and he is just standing in it in the pool.

Don't get me wrong, we had a great time. But if we saw anyone from this group around, you knew the rest were right behind and it was time to get moving to another area or pool.


----------



## Brian Noble

BigredNole said:


> After just 1 afternoon at OLR, I think it is better, at least activity-wise.


Orange Lake was intended to be a self-contained resort, including several quite nice golf courses. Most of the people I know who own there rarely visit the theme parks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

BigredNole said:


> We are now out of WBC and at Orange Lake. I have to say that the OLR rooms are between the WBC Dlx and Pres units. After just 1 afternoon at OLR, I think it is better, at least activity-wise. Amenity wise, the one thing WBC has over OLR are grills. The grills are a HUGE plus for staying offsite at WBC. The WBC crews cleaned them daily. I just wish the people that used them would clean them when they were done. The wire brushes are right there. The grease is still hot and easily scraped away while hot. But, you get certain people in a place that think the world revolves around them.
> 
> We encountered this group at several activities, even ones that there were minor prizes. They were disruptive, disrespectful, and thought that they were owed everything. It was enough to know if they were at an event that it might be better to just leave. At least our encounters with them were near the end of our week. The worst part was their one son who couldn't swim was told to just stand at the steps with no one watching. He threw up his whole dinner into the pool. He was just standing in it, kept throwing up, and wouldn't even make an attempt to throw up out of the pool. The family just told him to stay there and it was WBC's responsibility to clean it up. All while they just sat their trying to win a $2 WBC cup. Everyone had cleared the pool. This kid must have thrown up 5x in it and he is just standing in it in the pool.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we had a great time. But if we saw anyone from this group around, you knew the rest were right behind and it was time to get moving to another area or pool.


That's disgusting!  When we were there last September we had an encounter with someone we have named "drunk grandma".  It was about 8pm and we were in the tower 6 pool.  There was a family of 6 playing near us.  They had two small children in their group, the parents, and the grandparents.  They decided it was time to go so they got out of the pool.  The grandma was very obviously drunk.  The parents decided it was ok for the grandma to try to get the 2 yr old dried off.  The grandma was so unsteady she proceeded to fall into the pool taking the 2 year old with her and landing on her!  All of the sudden we see grandma floating face down in the water.  It was horrifying.  The parents thankfully noticed and got the toddler out.  They left grandma floating there while they tended to the toddler.  After they made sure the toddler was ok they turned grandma on her side and left her floating until she came to.  It was a train wreck.  I felt so bad for that little girl.  

People are just disgusting.


----------



## BigredNole

We never timed our trips to the parks from WBC. I completely forgot. I can guarantee you that our vehicle driving is by far better than the buses at resorts, even for MK (except the 3 monorail resorts and possibly FW). DHS is 5 minutes, Epcot about 7-10, AK 10, MK (room to entrance) 25.


----------



## msb578

chicagoshannon said:


> That's disgusting!  When we were there last September we had an encounter with someone we have named "drunk grandma".  It was about 8pm and we were in the tower 6 pool.  There was a family of 6 playing near us.  They had two small children in their group, the parents, and the grandparents.  They decided it was time to go so they got out of the pool.  The grandma was very obviously drunk.  The parents decided it was ok for the grandma to try to get the 2 yr old dried off.  The grandma was so unsteady she proceeded to fall into the pool taking the 2 year old with her and landing on her!  All of the sudden we see grandma floating face down in the water.  It was horrifying.  The parents thankfully noticed and got the toddler out.  They left grandma floating there while they tended to the toddler.  After they made sure the toddler was ok they turned grandma on her side and left her floating until she came to.  It was a train wreck.  I felt so bad for that little girl.
> 
> People are just disgusting.


So, no one else around helped grandma (drunk or not) out in the pool? It sounds like she may have drowned otherwise.


----------



## ibob52

*I have not read all of the new posts concerning WBC in this thread but*

*I do have a bit of information on the need to have a "Parking Tag"*

*The paper Parking Pass is not needed to get back into WBC Resort. *

*The "new" method is a "Room Key" is used to actuate the Guard Gate Arm*

*A visit to the WBC Timeshare personnel (sharks) is a "waste of time" *

*My experience on (June 17th) was a aggravating spiel from 2 of the "sharks"*

* at the same time .. yep I was Double teamed. The "new" Room Key method *

*is not just a whim. There is a Sign at the Guard Shack with a simple *

*"Use your Room Key to activate the Gate Arm" for returning guests.*

*The right lane is for Returning Guests and the Left Lane is for those Checking in. *

*My info in this post is YMMV *

*Right now I am using WBC wifi and the connection is bad .. so that is all for now.*

*My previous use of WBC wifi has been good (not high speed but ok)*


----------



## Spanky

I like to ask for an additional room key to keep in the car console so it is handy for opening the gate when returning to W B C.


----------



## Biggen

Spanky said:


> I like to ask for an additional room key to keep in the car console so it is handy for opening the gate when returning to W B C.



This is a great idea.  I'm going to do this when we go back in September.  We always drive right up to the gate and everyone starts digging in their pockets for the key card which no one can ever find quick enough.  I'll keep one right on the dash just for this.


----------



## BigredNole

My experience the week of June 17th was the same as iBob52. I did not even make an attempt at the Parking Desk and no issue the whole week.


----------



## TamaraQT

BigredNole said:


> We are now out of WBC and at Orange Lake. I have to say that the OLR rooms are between the WBC Dlx and Pres units. After just 1 afternoon at OLR, I think it is better, at least activity-wise. Amenity wise, the one thing WBC has over OLR are grills. The grills are a HUGE plus for staying offsite at WBC. The WBC crews cleaned them daily. I just wish the people that used them would clean them when they were done. The wire brushes are right there. The grease is still hot and easily scraped away while hot. But, you get certain people in a place that think the world revolves around them.
> 
> We encountered this group at several activities, even ones that there were minor prizes. They were disruptive, disrespectful, and thought that they were owed everything. It was enough to know if they were at an event that it might be better to just leave. At least our encounters with them were near the end of our week. The worst part was their one son who couldn't swim was told to just stand at the steps with no one watching. He threw up his whole dinner into the pool. He was just standing in it, kept throwing up, and wouldn't even make an attempt to throw up out of the pool. The family just told him to stay there and it was WBC's responsibility to clean it up. All while they just sat their trying to win a $2 WBC cup. Everyone had cleared the pool. This kid must have thrown up 5x in it and he is just standing in it in the pool.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we had a great time. But if we saw anyone from this group around, you knew the rest were right behind and it was time to get moving to another area or pool.



OMG !!!!  That is disgusting and horrifying.   It's not the resorts fault but I am sure if guests witnessed it, there had to be some staff members too that witnessed it.  I don't care how much those guests paid, but management should have stepped in and advised they are NOT entitled to ruin or disrupt the vacation of others guests with their obnoxious behavior.  That is just downright ridiculous.  I bet if WBC threatened to ban them from the resort and activities, I bet their whole attitude and behaviors would have changed.  That is just terrible but I am so glad it didn't ruin your vacation my friend !!!


----------



## ELSA711

TamaraQT said:


> OMG !!!!  That is disgusting and horrifying.   It's not the resorts fault but I am sure if guests witnessed it, there had to be some staff members too that witnessed it.  I don't care how much those guests paid, but management should have stepped in and advised they are NOT entitled to ruin or disrupt the vacation of others guests with their obnoxious behavior.  That is just downright ridiculous.  I bet if WBC threatened to ban them from the resort and activities, I bet their whole attitude and behaviors would have changed.  That is just terrible but I am so glad it didn't ruin your vacation my friend !!!




** We just returned from a week at WBC and on one of our last nights we had the same issue **
A little 2 year old with no swim diaper threw up and had diarrhea in the pool.  I was so disgusted, we left the pools and never returned.  Parents didn't seem to care either way.
No lifeguards or staff around the pools, so how are the pools cleaned and monitored?  It's really gross if you ask me.

The rooms were very spacious and it was wonderful to have kitchen and washer/dryer since we were in FL for 2 weeks.

But I just don't know if I could ever return.  The spa in the master bedroom smelled really bad when turned on.  Chemicals or something.
Thankfully my husband waited until we left to tell me one night he found 2 cockroaches in the kitchen. 
The cleanliness of the place and lack of staff around bothered me.


----------



## SwooshICE

Checked with VS and there was no availability for a 1BR unit at the end of Sept.  Is that a bit odd?  Thought it would be low season?


----------



## BigredNole

With the new Wyndham system, it is very possible. More owners now have opportunities to book the resort since the megarenters lost their ability to gobble up all inventory.


----------



## Upatnoon

SwooshICE said:


> Checked with VS and there was no availability for a 1BR unit at the end of Sept.  Is that a bit odd?  Thought it would be low season?



The fallout of the revamp of the Wyndham reservation computer system is continuing. More likely there are plenty of rooms, but they aren't showing up because of computer glitches. It will take while for this to get sorted out. Luckily, Sept is a long ways off, and some of these issues may be resolved by then.

Also, 1BRs are often booked with the intent of upgrading them to a larger unit. If the upgrade doesn't come through -- or if it does come through -- the 1BRs are dumped.


----------



## Cdn Gal

BigredNole said:


> My experience the week of June 17th was the same as iBob52. I did not even make an attempt at the Parking Desk and no issue the whole week.


Could you please tell us the differences in the kitchens at wbc to orange lake?  What building did you like at orange lake?


----------



## Cdn Gal

Spanky said:


> I like to ask for an additional room key to keep in the car console so it is handy for opening the gate when returning to W B C.


We do the same thing


----------



## Cdn Gal

ELSA711 said:


> ** We just returned from a week at WBC and on one of our last nights we had the same issue **
> A little 2 year old with no swim diaper threw up and had diarrhea in the pool.  I was so disgusted, we left the pools and never returned.  Parents didn't seem to care either way.
> No lifeguards or staff around the pools, so how are the pools cleaned and monitored?  It's really gross if you ask me.
> 
> The rooms were very spacious and it was wonderful to have kitchen and washer/dryer since we were in FL for 2 weeks.
> 
> But I just don't know if I could ever return.  The spa in the master bedroom smelled really bad when turned on.  Chemicals or something.
> Thankfully my husband waited until we left to tell me one night he found 2 cockroaches in the kitchen.
> The cleanliness of the place and lack of staff around bothered me.


What building were you in?  Did anybody tell security? When we have been there we have always seen security walking around.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Here's the thing- you have to let security know or at least the bartender know when there are problems.  If a family with a toddler without a swim diaper is in the water, or grandma is drunk, let them know.  Nobody can stop the behaviour if Wyndham doesn't know.  They will be removed, I have seen it before where security comes over and escorts the people out of the pool area.  I have also seen kids being told off by security and asking were their parents are and then security went over and spoke to the parents.  Yes I think there should be more security walks, but they will act if somebody lets them know.


----------



## margot31

Does BC allow amazon orders?  Even though we are driving and will be able to probably bring most our grocery with us I just want to know if its possible for some things.


----------



## TamaraQT

margot31 said:


> Does BC allow amazon orders?  Even though we are driving and will be able to probably bring most our grocery with us I just want to know if its possible for some things.



No disrespect intended I am just really curious to figure out what would you need amazon to deliver that you couldn't bring with you or pickup while you are there since you are driving?  I'm not trying to start an argument or debate...just genuinely curious as to what amazon will deliver that can't be picked up while you are there?  Example for me, we don't drive, we fly.  One year while I was in Walmart I spotted a crockpot on an open box clearance for like $10 so I bought it.  We were there for 10 days and used it only 3 or 4 times.  But the money it saved us on meals was worth it. I had to leave it there and I am sure a cleaning person "Thanked Me" for my generosity.


----------



## TamaraQT

ELSA711 said:


> ** We just returned from a week at WBC and on one of our last nights we had the same issue **
> A little 2 year old with no swim diaper threw up and had diarrhea in the pool.  I was so disgusted, we left the pools and never returned.  Parents didn't seem to care either way.
> No lifeguards or staff around the pools, so how are the pools cleaned and monitored?  It's really gross if you ask me.
> 
> The rooms were very spacious and it was wonderful to have kitchen and washer/dryer since we were in FL for 2 weeks.
> 
> But I just don't know if I could ever return.  The spa in the master bedroom smelled really bad when turned on.  Chemicals or something.
> Thankfully my husband waited until we left to tell me one night he found 2 cockroaches in the kitchen.
> The cleanliness of the place and lack of staff around bothered me.




I would have died twice that vacation !!!!  The two-year old would have Killed me!!!   Then the fact that my fear of bugs is BEYOND sensible or rational.  I would have died just knowing there were 2 cockroaches that close to me!!!!


----------



## msb578

TamaraQT said:


> I would have died twice that vacation !!!!  The two-year old would have Killed me!!!   Then the fact that my fear of bugs is BEYOND sensible or rational.  I would have died just knowing there were 2 cockroaches that close to me!!!!


I thought I would freak out about cockroaches too. Then I saw one on a can of crushed tomatoes, and it actually wasn't a big deal. We eliminated it and moved on.

I decided my new policy is: an occasional cockroach in Florida with tons of food around (and open balconies)- not a huge deal. An infestation? Get the heck out of there.


----------



## TamaraQT

msb578 said:


> I thought I would freak out about cockroaches too. Then I saw one on a can of crushed tomatoes, and it actually wasn't a big deal. We eliminated it and moved on.
> 
> I decided my new policy is: an occasional cockroach in Florida with tons of food around (and open balconies)- not a huge deal. An infestation? Get the heck out of there.


 

I do prefer screened balconies for that reason.  I also prefer hotels/timeshare units with interior corridors.  I know the heat and humidity is a breeding ground for bugs/cockroaches.  I have seen them around occasionally but if I see one in my unit, I will not stay in it.  I will insist on being moved.  I will not reside with it.


----------



## michelepa

Cdn Gal said:


> We just booked a week with Lisa, I am waiting for the guest certificate.  We are owners but there was no availability for us. I think we will be ok



I used Lisa last year and everything was fine.
When I didn't' hear from her in the time frame she had said I emailed her and she responded to me right away.


----------



## msb578

TamaraQT said:


> I do prefer screened balconies for that reason.  I also prefer hotels/timeshare units with interior corridors.  I know the heat and humidity is a breeding ground for bugs/cockroaches.  I have seen them around occasionally but if I see one in my unit, I will not stay in it.  I will insist on being moved.  I will not reside with it.


I hear you for sure. And I don't know where all my teary emojis came from- I didn't mean to do that!


----------



## michelepa

DaisyandBoo said:


> I have been reading on this thread about the changes with Wyndham booking...well those changes have made me rethink Bonnet Creek in the future. Many months ago I booked 8 nights at the end of October for $890 through Vacation Strategy. This was similar to what I paid the exact same week in 2016 with Vacation Strategy Unfortunately, I believe financial issues will require me to push this trip back. I contacted VS to get a quote for 8 nights (Feb 24th- March 4th). The quote came back at $2012!!!  The VS staff called me and I questioned this as it does not appear that this is a busy week and far earlier than normal spring break season. He disagreed with me and said that it was spring break season and that Wyndham recently increased their prices. There is absolutely no way I would spend that kind of money for Bonnet Creek. Too bad...we enjoyed our last stay but will look to stay on Disney property or look at renting a vacation home.



 I agree about price increases.

I had gotten a quote from someone on VRBO a month ago and was ready to book and he said the room was $440 more due to the price increases set by WBC.  Not sure if that's true or not.  I am now starting my search over.  Last year was our first stay at WBC and we really enjoyed ourselves and wanted to stay again this year again for spring break but I don't know if it's worth it...
Last year I booked on ebay but 2018  our spring break is the week before Easter ~much more popular time.

EDITED: I also checked my VS quote~ on 4/5 they quoted me $2146 for our 3 bedroom spring break trip and today they requoted at $2434 so less than two months its gone up $288.00.

But like others have said Disney DVC prices are three to more times that price but I still am bummed about the increase soon after we discovered it

Anyone know when rentals for the week before Easter start showing up on ebay?


----------



## pepperandchips

margot31 said:


> Does BC allow amazon orders?  Even though we are driving and will be able to probably bring most our grocery with us I just want to know if its possible for some things.



Yes they do. We usually get some dry goods delivered as it's easier the week of departure for me to order soda, water, chips, etc. to be delivered rather than frantically trying to get to the grocery store on top of preparing my work situation for time out of office . Works like a charm - usually it's held at bell services and we just pick it up after checking in.


----------



## margot31

TamaraQT said:


> No disrespect intended I am just really curious to figure out what would you need amazon to deliver that you couldn't bring with you or pickup while you are there since you are driving?  I'm not trying to start an argument or debate...just genuinely curious as to what amazon will deliver that can't be picked up while you are there?  Example for me, we don't drive, we fly.  One year while I was in Walmart I spotted a crockpot on an open box clearance for like $10 so I bought it.  We were there for 10 days and used it only 3 or 4 times.  But the money it saved us on meals was worth it. I had to leave it there and I am sure a cleaning person "Thanked Me" for my generosity.



With the way logistics are working right now my car will be packed....and I still have to pick a person up at the airport.  It will be me and 2 kids in the car with all their gear and mine and what ever I need for that little time before my husband joins.  It would be more of a convenience of not having to go back out when we arrive at the resort let alone dragging 2 kids and a grandmother who just got off a plane doesn't sound pleasant to me.


----------



## TamaraQT

margot31 said:


> With the way logistics are working right now my car will be packed....and I still have to pick a person up at the airport.  It will be me and 2 kids in the car with all their gear and mine and what ever I need for that little time before my husband joins.  It would be more of a convenience of not having to go back out when we arrive at the resort let alone dragging 2 kids and a grandmother who just got off a plane doesn't sound pleasant to me.



OMG !!  You are filled to capacity for time and will be out of energy, and I completely understand.  You want to eliminate the entire shopping trip. I was just wondering if I was missing out on something really!!     The grocery store where I live allows you to shop online and have it delivered to your home.  I have often wanted to try it but I haven't.  Sounds like you are going to do that with Amazon for your vacation.  I get it.  One less thing to do and far less hassle.  The convenience is worth it!!   Enjoy !!!!!


----------



## margot31

TamaraQT said:


> OMG !!  You are filled to capacity for time and will be out of energy, and I completely understand.  You want to eliminate the entire shopping trip. I was just wondering if I was missing out on something really!!     The grocery store where I live allows you to shop online and have it delivered to your home.  I have often wanted to try it but I haven't.  Sounds like you are going to do that with Amazon for your vacation.  I get it.  One less thing to do and far less hassle.  The convenience is worth it!!   Enjoy !!!!!



When we went this past spring we didn't do an amazon/grocery delivery......but after that trip I am thinking no reason to lug down the soda or other things that can be just the same price as brining it with us.


----------



## higdonk

Um ok so a few posts back it sounds like there have been incidents in the pool with let's say leaky or no diapers and puking in the pool. Having never been to WBC yet, do I need to worry about the cleanliness of the pool? Are they generally clean or are there frequent and repeat issues with unclean pools? I don't want us spending our week sick because of swimming in a gross pool. I understand there are normal risks swimming in a pool, but that is different than they are having repeated issues with pool contamination and aren't addressing it. Any feedback?


----------



## DisneyGal2017

higdonk said:


> Um ok so a few posts back it sounds like there have been incidents in the pool with let's say leaky or no diapers and puking in the pool. Having never been to WBC yet, do I need to worry about the cleanliness of the pool? Are they generally clean or are there frequent and repeat issues with unclean pools? I don't want us spending our week sick because of swimming in a gross pool. I understand there are normal risks swimming in a pool, but that is different than they are having repeated issues with pool contamination and aren't addressing it. Any feedback?



I'm with you on this....I was very excited and now I'm a bit nervous


----------



## Upatnoon

higdonk said:


> Um ok so a few posts back it sounds like there have been incidents in the pool with let's say leaky or no diapers and puking in the pool. Having never been to WBC yet, do I need to worry about the cleanliness of the pool? Are they generally clean or are there frequent and repeat issues with unclean pools? I don't want us spending our week sick because of swimming in a gross pool. I understand there are normal risks swimming in a pool, but that is different than they are having repeated issues with pool contamination and aren't addressing it. Any feedback?



Is Bonnet Creek suffering from more problems that any other Orlando hotel? No. The water is treated. There are are maintenance people all over. There's 6 pools and 2 lazy rivers to choose from.

Like any resort visited by thousands, there's going to be issues with some people doing what some people do. Also, for some reason, people don't usually write about the time they went to the pool and it was perfect.

Rest easy and enjoy the pool.


----------



## BigredNole

Cdn Gal said:


> Could you please tell us the differences in the kitchens at wbc to orange lake?  What building did you like at orange lake?


The kitchens are very similar. I am in the 5700 tower (at least that is what I call it) at Orange Lake Resort. The rooms were renovated this year. The appliances are GE, black, and just standard kitchen appliances. The appliances in Tower 5 at WBC are standard as well. The only difference is the stove surface. OLR had the glass top stove and WBC had the coil stove top. 

As for dishes/cooking, the only things I see OLR not having that WBC did were plsatic cups and a pizza cutter.


----------



## Cdn Gal

DisneyGal2017 said:


> I'm with you on this....I was very excited and now I'm a bit nervous


No it's fine- really!!  We were just there at Christmas, and the previous summer.  We go at least 2-3 times a year without any problems.  And if there are, just let the bartender or security know.  I am surprised really because other than the useless guy who is always on his phone by the lazy river (he exchanges towels and sells water toys), everybody is really good.  Maintenance is always around in the morning, and in the afternoon security walks through.  At least where we usually stay, at the larger pool by the bar


----------



## Cdn Gal

BigredNole said:


> The kitchens are very similar. I am in the 5700 tower (at least that is what I call it) at Orange Lake Resort. The rooms were renovated this year. The appliances are GE, black, and just standard kitchen appliances. The appliances in Tower 5 at WBC are standard as well. The only difference is the stove surface. OLR had the glass top stove and WBC had the coil stove top.
> 
> As for dishes/cooking, the only things I see OLR not having that WBC did were plsatic cups and a pizza cutter.


Thank you!  I have a stash of things that I am bringing down for the summer, and just wondered what else I should pack.  So far I have...extra cutting board, garlic press, non-stick frying pan, plastic serving tray, BBQ set, picnic table cloth, proper cutting knives, tupperware containers, and I think that's about it.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## ELSA711

Upatnoon said:


> Is Bonnet Creek suffering from more problems that any other Orlando hotel? No. The water is treated. There are are maintenance people all over. There's 6 pools and 2 lazy rivers to choose from.
> 
> Like any resort visited by thousands, there's going to be issues with some people doing what some people do. Also, for some reason, people don't usually write about the time they went to the pool and it was perfect.
> 
> Rest easy and enjoy the pool.



While your post would typically relax me a bit, I can honestly say I did not see one maintenance person or security guard any time we went to the pools or lazy rivers while we were there.
We visited 3 different pools and both lazy rivers.  I get that I should report the issues but honestly and it's just my preference.  I missed the multitude of lifeguards and staff WDW and US had when we stayed there.  On our trip we were there 2.5 weeks and stayed both onsite at WDW and US as well as the week at WBC.  I just missed the cleanliness and comfort level I had at the other pools.
Once at Loews RPR they closed the pool for like 5 hours because the chemicals just weren't right.  While that stinks for us since that was our pool day, I was happy they kept it closed until they were sure.

In regards to the little toddlers throwing up and relieving (on all levels) themselves in the pools, yes I could report it but the parents shrugged it off and laughed.  They should be the people reporting it to security and then removing said child for future incidents.

It really just comes down to the fact that I liked feeling spoiled at true hotels you don't seem to get at timeshares.  While I don't regret trying Bonnet Creek, I just don't know if I would go back.
Still had a fabulous few weeks away and that's all that mattered in the long run


----------



## TamaraQT

ELSA711 said:


> While your post would typically relax me a bit, I can honestly say I did not see one maintenance person or security guard any time we went to the pools or lazy rivers while we were there.
> We visited 3 different pools and both lazy rivers.  I get that I should report the issues but honestly and it's just my preference.  I missed the multitude of lifeguards and staff WDW and US had when we stayed there.  On our trip we were there 2.5 weeks and stayed both onsite at WDW and US as well as the week at WBC.  I just missed the cleanliness and comfort level I had at the other pools.
> Once at Loews RPR they closed the pool for like 5 hours because the chemicals just weren't right.  While that stinks for us since that was our pool day, I was happy they kept it closed until they were sure.
> 
> In regards to the little toddlers throwing up and relieving (on all levels) themselves in the pools, yes I could report it but the parents shrugged it off and laughed.  They should be the people reporting it to security and then removing said child for future incidents.
> 
> It really just comes down to the fact that I liked feeling spoiled at true hotels you don't seem to get at timeshares.  While I don't regret trying Bonnet Creek, I just don't know if I would go back.
> Still had a fabulous few weeks away and that's all that mattered in the long run



I agree that you do miss out on certain amenities when you stay at a timeshare instead of a hotel. But personally I would rather sacrifice the small things in exchange for the big things.  I hold the timeshare accountable for providing me a quality vacation just as I would a hotel.  Now granted, the timeshares lack lifeguards and visible security staff.  However, they do not lack all staff or at least I have never witnessed a lack of staff around.  No they do not provide people waiting on your every need, but I will give that up, along with  a room with only 2 beds and a bath on any day.  But for some, it doesn't really feel like a vacation unless you feel pampered and I understand that.  It's definitely not for everyone.


----------



## ELSA711

TamaraQT said:


> I agree that you do miss out on certain amenities when you stay at a timeshare instead of a hotel. But personally I would rather sacrifice the small things in exchange for the big things.  I hold the timeshare accountable for providing me a quality vacation just as I would a hotel.  Now granted, the timeshares lack lifeguards and visible security staff.  However, they do not lack all staff or at least I have never witnessed a lack of staff around.  No they do not provide people waiting on your every need, but I will give that up, along with  a room with only 2 beds and a bath on any day.  But for some, it doesn't really feel like a vacation unless you feel pampered and I understand that.  It's definitely not for everyone.



I agree, there was certainly plenty of WBC staff around, they just seemed to be all behind the counter or doing tours.  Only security guards I ever saw were at the gate.
I don't need to be pampered per se, just expected a little more than what we saw. I could just have been naïve about the entire thing.


----------



## BigredNole

In my experience, outside the one issue and one family, everything and I mean everything was fine. If you took that family out of WBC, it would have been a perfect trip. OLR is the same. Take away the one incident from the one group and it is perfect.


----------



## Smbmoyers

When we stayed in tower 5 in November/early December there were zero pool problems. Everything was immaculate and the water was so nice and warm! I really think tower 5 is the place to be! 

I have a couple questions though. We are rebooking a 2nd stay at Wyndham for Nov/Dec of 2018 (we do Disney every two years) and where last time we used uber for our transportation needs but this time my mom is driving down and will have her car. Parking is free at WBC right? It's only hotel you pay per day?
Also, why does it seem near impossible to get my hands on a 4 bedroom unit at WBC? I've already contacted vacation strategy and put my $100 deposit down so they will try to make that ressie in February but I was just questioning if they have a disproportionate amount of 4brs compared to everything else? My group can survive in a 3br unit but 4 br would afford the space we all crave and in future years offer a perfect fit as families grow. 

Finally, is there a dedicated WBC timeshare resale site? How does that work? I don't think we are interested in buying straight from the source as I've heard shady things but I'm always open for resale timeshares!!

Thanks in advance!

Sarah
512 days to go.


----------



## Spanky

I have enough points for a 4 bedroom but can never get one since I own at a different  Wyndham property and have to wait until 10 months out to rent. Mega renters that own at WBC can request what they want 13 months out so just buying Wyndham points will not increase your chances of obtaining a 4 bedroom. The majority of WBC in two bedroom condos . Much smaller numbers of one, three & four bedroom condos so much harder to obtain.
When I want a 4 bedroom I rent from vacation upgrades.


----------



## Upatnoon

Smbmoyers said:


> When we stayed in tower 5 in November/early December there were zero pool problems. Everything was immaculate and the water was so nice and warm! I really think tower 5 is the place to be!
> 
> I have a couple questions though. We are rebooking a 2nd stay at Wyndham for Nov/Dec of 2018 (we do Disney every two years) and where last time we used uber for our transportation needs but this time my mom is driving down and will have her car. Parking is free at WBC right? It's only hotel you pay per day?
> Also, why does it seem near impossible to get my hands on a 4 bedroom unit at WBC? I've already contacted vacation strategy and put my $100 deposit down so they will try to make that ressie in February but I was just questioning if they have a disproportionate amount of 4brs compared to everything else? My group can survive in a 3br unit but 4 br would afford the space we all crave and in future years offer a perfect fit as families grow.
> 
> Finally, is there a dedicated WBC timeshare resale site? How does that work? I don't think we are interested in buying straight from the source as I've heard shady things but I'm always open for resale timeshares!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sarah
> 512 days to go.


Parking is free at the timeshare side of Bonnet Creek. 

It's not hard to book a 4 bedroom, there are 21 on ebay right now. Overall, there aren't nearly as many 4 bedrooms as 2 bedroom units at the resort. Because they are relatively scarce and easy to rent, people scoop them up hoping to flip them on the rental market. 

Currently, there is a lot of turmoil in the Wyndham rental market because of changes to the computer system. It will take a while for this to shake out.

The best place to find out about timeshare ownership is at tugbbs.com. There is a forum for Wyndham owners and people can list and sell their timeshares. I would do a lot of research before buying anything. Ebay is probably the most popular place to buy Wyndham timeshare points.


----------



## OSUZorba

higdonk said:


> Um ok so a few posts back it sounds like there have been incidents in the pool with let's say leaky or no diapers and puking in the pool. Having never been to WBC yet, do I need to worry about the cleanliness of the pool? Are they generally clean or are there frequent and repeat issues with unclean pools? I don't want us spending our week sick because of swimming in a gross pool. I understand there are normal risks swimming in a pool, but that is different than they are having repeated issues with pool contamination and aren't addressing it. Any feedback?



I stayed at Disney's Boardwalk last September and a kid pooped in the pool (I think she was probably about 4). Had no problems at WBC in February. BTW: All Disney did was pull the poop out, and check the chemicals. Once they verified the chemicals were in balance, they let everyone back into the pool.


----------



## ELSA711

OSUZorba said:


> I stayed at Disney's Boardwalk last September and a kid pooped in the pool (I think she was probably about 4). Had no problems at WBC in February. BTW: All Disney did was pull the poop out, and check the chemicals. Once they verified the chemicals were in balance, they let everyone back into the pool.



I get that it happens everywhere.  We were just a little put off that there was literally no one working the pool area to tell and the parents clearly didn't care.
I keep hearing about security and maintenance but we literally did not see one soul that worked at the pool while we were there except once at the towel stand.

I would still give WBC good ratings but it may not be for my family.  We loved being in Tower 5 near the lazy river and seeing the fireworks from our balcony but there were a few things that bugged us enough that we may not go back


----------



## WyoMickey

I  have three weeks coming up in May next year, the first two will be vacation (mostly Disney and then maybe some local fare) and the last week, starting on memorial day weekend will be a convention at the Orange County Convention Center.  I'm considering staying at Whyndam Bonnet Creek Resort for the entire time. There are five adults and a seventeen year old in my family.  I have a few questions: What size suite would fit my family best? What is a reasonable expectation of what I should pay weekly for this stay so I can set my budget?  Is it reasonable to think I could keep the room for the whole three weeks? How early should I book because I heard the best prices aren't until a couple months before?  Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------



## BigredNole

We just returned from our 2-week vacation. We spent the first week at WBC and the second at OLR. It was great to experience a different resort. I have to admit that we truly loved OLR, almost better than WBC. For a "stay at the resort" vacation, OLR would definitely have WBC beat. They just have so much more to offer (at a cost). WBC is far better for a Disney vacation and you can easily make it a "stay at the resort" vacation as well, with less offered.

OLR:
Pros

Huge resort with plenty of things to do: golf, 4 pool locations, activities going on somewhere almost all day
Lake beach with watercraft rentals
Internal shuttle to get around
Multiple restaurants with great prices
3 golf courses onsite
Cons

No grills. There are a few, but they are so far away its not worth it unless you are right where they are.
When there is room availability, HICV offers them out to anyone if they take a tour. We noticed a massive difference in class of people on our last night. So much so we had to only have towels at the pool and nothing else. We were that worried about stuff disappearing. It was not only us. People we had met the whole week were the same way. Instead of staying for the resort activities, they decided to just pack it in and go somewhere offsite for the afternoon/night.
Most things have a fee. 
Location is long for going to Disney parks. 
WBC
Pros

Location: It is very close to all the parks.
Grills make a huge bonus for cooking in and saving a ton. I got drooling stares at the three 1-lb ribeyes that I super seared on one grill and then finished of on another. BBQ chicken was excellent. Burgers and dogs were the choice of many larger groups there: volleyball and baseball competition at the time
Almost everything to do at the resort is included with the stay.
Outside of one family, everyone was excellent there.
Cons

One family could quickly ruin a pool or organized activity. As they showed up, people left. From throwup boy in the pool and them encouraging him to finish, to the point of ruining poolside games. One of their kids was going to lose a hoola-hoop contest. One of their family members "accidentally" brushed against the other girl's hoop making it fall. The people running it even saw it happen and told the girl to pick it up and continue. This family argued with them that their child won. They didn't have it and continued. You should have heard them arguing when their kid didn't win the free $3 sundae. We did notice where this family went that a Security guard was around as well as the week went on.


----------



## lindsmom

margot31 said:


> Does BC allow amazon orders?  Even though we are driving and will be able to probably bring most our grocery with us I just want to know if its possible for some things.






TamaraQT said:


> No disrespect intended I am just really curious to figure out what would you need amazon to deliver that you couldn't bring with you or pickup while you are there since you are driving?  I'm not trying to start an argument or debate...just genuinely curious as to what amazon will deliver that can't be picked up while you are there?  Example for me, we don't drive, we fly.  One year while I was in Walmart I spotted a crockpot on an open box clearance for like $10 so I bought it.  We were there for 10 days and used it only 3 or 4 times.  But the money it saved us on meals was worth it. I had to leave it there and I am sure a cleaning person "Thanked Me" for my generosity.




We ordered Amazon PrimeNow - I placed the order as soon as we checked in.  We ordered milk, ice cream, cereal, 2 cases of water, and some general groceries (breakfast, snack).  While I unpacked and got settled, hubby took the kids on a tour of the property.  Delivered in and hour and a half to bell services, who brought it up to our room for a small tip.  This way, I didn't have to worry about melting ice cream, or carrying cases of water.  And we were multitasking - lol - making a stop to shop would have wasted an hour of our day.  

We flew, but even if we were driving, it was a nice little perk to have that stuff delivered to our room for us


----------



## Upatnoon

WyoMickey said:


> I  have three weeks coming up in May next year, the first two will be vacation (mostly Disney and then maybe some local fare) and the last week, starting on memorial day weekend will be a convention at the Orange County Convention Center.  I'm considering staying at Whyndam Bonnet Creek Resort for the entire time. There are five adults and a seventeen year old in my family.  I have a few questions: What size suite would fit my family best? What is a reasonable expectation of what I should pay weekly for this stay so I can set my budget?  Is it reasonable to think I could keep the room for the whole three weeks? How early should I book because I heard the best prices aren't until a couple months before?  Thanks for your replies in advance.



How many beds do you need? You'd likely need a 3 or 4 bedroom in your situation to be comfortable for a for long stay. These are less common at WBC and would be more expensive to rent. Since what you need is very specialized, waiting until late to reserve wouldn't be a good idea. You would also have to string together 2 reservations, as 14 days is the max. 

Booking early for a large room means you will pay more. Also, there is turmoil in the Wyndham rental market now because the company changed the rules and their website. 

In your situation I would rent a house. You can get plenty of beds and space and it would likely be much cheaper. You would be closer to grocery stores and regular restaurants. There are plenty of them around Disney to choose from as well.


----------



## pmdeve

We are looking to stay at BC in December.  We love this resort.  In the past we stayed in a 2 bedroom Presidential and have been luck to stay on a high floor.  This trip we are considering a one bedroom Presidential.  Other than the 2nd bedroom, what is the difference between the two?  Is there a washer and dryer.  Do they have one bedroom on the upper and lower floors, (we prefer the higher floors)  Can a one bedroom be Presidential reserve.    Thanks for your input.


----------



## TamaraQT

lindsmom said:


> We ordered Amazon PrimeNow - I placed the order as soon as we checked in.  We ordered milk, ice cream, cereal, 2 cases of water, and some general groceries (breakfast, snack).  While I unpacked and got settled, hubby took the kids on a tour of the property.  Delivered in and hour and a half to bell services, who brought it up to our room for a small tip.  This way, I didn't have to worry about melting ice cream, or carrying cases of water.  And we were multitasking - lol - making a stop to shop would have wasted an hour of our day.
> 
> We flew, but even if we were driving, it was a nice little perk to have that stuff delivered to our room for us



Now that is a nice little perk.  I never used it or thought about it.  But since I kind of already know what I want and need from the store already, I may have to consider this.  I am so glad I asked because this is something I would be interested in trying.  The convenience alone makes it worth it.  Although, I have to admit, I do look forward to the trip to Walmart and Target to grocery shop while we are there.  But I think I would much rather chill on the balcony while I wait for my groceries!!!


----------



## BigredNole

I can confirm Amazon does deliver to WBC. The glass over my camera on my phone broke. Ordered a replacement on Amazon and it was delivered the next day. 

We had a car, so our grocery run was to Wally World. We got there about 3 hours before the Mad Rush. We were talking with a manager and she was saying how lucky we were. She said right about noon is when it is wall to wall people, no parking, and people offering to walk people's carts to their car so they could get one.


----------



## Upatnoon

pmdeve said:


> We are looking to stay at BC in December.  We love this resort.  In the past we stayed in a 2 bedroom Presidential and have been luck to stay on a high floor.  This trip we are considering a one bedroom Presidential.  Other than the 2nd bedroom, what is the difference between the two?  Is there a washer and dryer.  Do they have one bedroom on the upper and lower floors, (we prefer the higher floors)  Can a one bedroom be Presidential reserve.    Thanks for your input.


All 1BR presidentials are  in tower 6 on the upper floors. They have all the amenities of the 2BR, including a washer and dryer,  but obviously sleep only 4 as there is only 1 master bedroom and a couch bed.

There is no difference in a presidential 1BR and a presidential reserve 1BR. The reserve has to do with the level of Wyndham ownership, not the room itself.


----------



## Lalalyn

A few pages ago, folks mentioned only ordering food from places who are authorized to deliver at WBC. 

I have a feeling we will buy groceries for breakfast and snacks, eat lunch in the park and either eat out or order in for dinner.  

We have six nights so need lots of options!

What are your favorite restaurants that deliver to WBC?


----------



## BigredNole

Lalalyn said:


> What are your favorite restaurants that deliver to WBC?


At check-in, the lady I was with warned us not to order from any flyer we found under the door. I already knew that from the first time we stayed there. It was interesting this time that they acknowledge it. They said to contact the front desk for delivery places that are legitimate and allowed to deliver on property.

With that being said, we had no need to order out let alone eat on property if we chose not to. The grills are a HUGE bonus of staying there. They were getting a workout the whole time we were there. We had frozen pizza in room one night, BBQ chicken on the grill one night, 3 delicious ribeyes on the grill, hamburgers another night. The other nights we had dinner at Disney. People say they don't like to cook while on vacation. I look at it another way. It was a reason to have another beer or drink. You get to meet some great people at the grills, talk, and have a good time. Done right, there is absolutely no mess to even clean up. Unfortunately, I did not plan that way, but no big deal. Dirty dishes, pans, etc into the dishwasher, press Start, and they are clean. When you price it out, it is ALL cheaper and less than 1 adult meal at Disney. I got 3x ~1Lb ribeyes for $26. Sides were about another $5. That is a meal for 3 for ~$30 (add in about $4 in beer while I cooked). Because there were some large groups of sporting teams, they were cooking burgers and hot dogs. When they saw and smelled those ribeyes, they were salivating as much as I was. Then I had to walk them back through the pool area as people were smelling and wanting it. I felt sorry for the family riding the elevator with me because they smelled so good. By the time I got to the room, got the sides ready, the steaks were ready to eat. Total time was about 45 minutes from prep, preheat, cook, back to room, sides, and eat.

If you don't have a car, Uber to a grocery store. I was absolutely shocked at how nice of a meat section Wally World had. It was very good cuts of meat, pork, and poultry. I am finicky when it comes to cuts of meat.


----------



## pepperandchips

Lalalyn said:


> What are your favorite restaurants that deliver to WBC?



Flippers Pizza was great and reasonably priced! I posted photos a few pages back. Would definitely do delivery from them again. Yummy!


----------



## zilp

lindsmom said:


> We ordered Amazon PrimeNow - I placed the order as soon as we checked in.  We ordered milk, ice cream, cereal, 2 cases of water, and some general groceries (breakfast, snack).  While I unpacked and got settled, hubby took the kids on a tour of the property.  Delivered in and hour and a half to bell services, who brought it up to our room for a small tip.  This way, I didn't have to worry about melting ice cream, or carrying cases of water.  And we were multitasking - lol - making a stop to shop would have wasted an hour of our day.
> 
> We flew, but even if we were driving, it was a nice little perk to have that stuff delivered to our room for us



This is great info, thanks!  I wasn't aware of this service.  I usually order from Garden Grocer, but I would be interested in trying a different service. How did you find the selection?  I usually order breakfast foods, snacks, water, fruits, veggies and frozen pizzas for our stay. The order usually comes out to $200+ for our family.  Is PrimeNow just for smaller orders?


----------



## TamaraQT

pepperandchips said:


> Flippers Pizza was great and reasonably priced! I posted photos a few pages back. Would definitely do delivery from them again. Yummy!



Flippers is always a MUST DO for us. We love their pizza!!!


----------



## michelepa

lindsmom said:


> We ordered Amazon PrimeNow - I placed the order as soon as we checked in.  We ordered milk, ice cream, cereal, 2 cases of water, and some general groceries (breakfast, snack).  While I unpacked and got settled, hubby took the kids on a tour of the property.  Delivered in and hour and a half to bell services, who brought it up to our room for a small tip.  This way, I didn't have to worry about melting ice cream, or carrying cases of water.  And we were multitasking - lol - making a stop to shop would have wasted an hour of our day.
> 
> We flew, but even if we were driving, it was a nice little perk to have that stuff delivered to our room for us



How many choices does Amazon have?!  I was thinking of ordering for WBC over our spring break last year but when I looked at Amazon pantry and they did not have perishables such as milk so I skipped on an Amazon order. 

I didn't know there were other options and we have Amazon Prime.  Good to know for next spring break although we really didn't end up eating much in the condo last year.


----------



## lindsmom

michelepa said:


> How many choices does Amazon have?!  I was thinking of ordering for WBC over our spring break last year but when I looked at Amazon pantry and they did not have perishables such as milk so I skipped on an Amazon order.
> 
> I didn't know there were other options and we have Amazon Prime.  Good to know for next spring break although we really didn't end up eating much in the condo last year.



You have to order through Prime Now, not just regular Prime or Pantry.  Then you can order perishables!  I was so happy when I learned about that   It gets delivered within 2 hours.  Limited cities, but Orlando is one.  Included with your prime membership.


----------



## lindsmom

zilp said:


> This is great info, thanks!  I wasn't aware of this service.  I usually order from Garden Grocer, but I would be interested in trying a different service. How did you find the selection?  I usually order breakfast foods, snacks, water, fruits, veggies and frozen pizzas for our stay. The order usually comes out to $200+ for our family.  Is PrimeNow just for smaller orders?



I found the selection decent, and prices were reasonable (to me, but we live in a high ticket area).  IE milk was under $4 a gallon.  You can definitely place a large order - I think it waives the fee at a certain amount, not sure.  But I didn't see a max amount.  I got 2 boxes of cereal, gallon of milk, lemonade, granola bars, chips, 2 cases water, applesauce, cheese sticks, bananas, ice cream.... We were under $100 I think....

Not sure I can post a link, but you can google amazon prime now and it's the first result.


----------



## michelepa

Excellent thank you for the info!
Happy 4th!!


----------



## Brian Noble

Spanky said:


> Mega renters that own at WBC can request what they want 13 months out so just buying Wyndham points will not increase your chances of obtaining a 4 bedroom.


Some of those folks were reserving them to later cancel/rebook/upgrade from a 1BR unit. With the new processes Wyndham has in place, cancelations no longer return to inventory immediately, and this is unlikely to work. So, there's a chance that these won't be quite so hard to book. I can't log into my account at the moment, so I can't check...

Edited to add: a different browser worked. You could pick up a full week a couple different times in April. But, not much else has a full week. There are some partial weeks in Feb/March---some as long as six days here or there.


----------



## TamaraQT

Now...I may be late with this info, but after discussing Amazon Prime, I did a little researching.  I found PUBLIX also offers the online shopping and delivery service.  So does Walmart.  It's available in the Orlando/Kissimmee/LBV areas.  Now I have to contact WBC and other resorts we are considering to see if they allow delivery from these places.  I do not have an Amazon Prime Membership and do not order enough to pay $99/year for it.  Publix allows first online grocery order delivery for free and gives a $10 discount for first use.  I must look into this further.  I really think if the resorts where we are staying will allow delivery from these places, I will do it just for convenience alone.


----------



## margot31

This just popped up in my head today.  The day of our check out can we leave a car at the resort and go into the parks to return to pick up the car.  We will have 2 with us but don't want to take both to the park before heading back home.  Or do we need to take both upon checking out?


----------



## BigredNole

Sure you can leave your car there. They don't check anything with them. You just need a room key to get in the gate. If your key won't work that day, just go to the left at the entrance, talk to security, and they will let you in to get your car. I don't see this as an issue at all.


----------



## brookness

We have a 4 Bed Presidential booked in August.  I know these could be in any tower. How will we know ahead of time which tower to go to for check in? We've stayed deluxe once but all others were Presidential (2-3bed) so we knew we would be in tower 6. Any advice or thoughts?  We'd definitely prefer to be in 6.


----------



## VacationCindy

Does anyone have a copy of the shuttle schedule for WBC?  Also, do you know the specifics of where the park shuttles pick up and drop off and what the shuttle looks like?  Do you need to reserve?  I will have a couple of teenagers that would appreciate the freedom of coming and going when they please and thought the shuttle would be a good option for them.  Thank you.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## DaisyandBoo

Has anyone stayed at BC and spent the majority of the vacation at Universal?  MapQuest says it takes 17minutes in good traffic. How realistic is this?


----------



## brookness

JuneChickie said:


> The presidentials are pre-assigned and its very hard to get a specific one unless
> you are an owner and reserved it many months before.
> 
> When you get there you can go to either the main building or building 6 to check in.
> It doesn't matter , as they both can check you in.
> 
> Checking in at building 6 does Not guarantee your unit will be in that building as they are pre-assigined.
> 
> You can asked if they will see if there is availability in building 6 and see what they say but I doubt
> unless they had already assigned you there you won't get it.
> The 4 bedroom presidentials are on all the top floors of all the buildings.
> 
> We have never had any luck with trying to change a presidential room for any reason.
> 
> You're going to have a great time no matter the building assignment.
> Everything is very close and just a short walk.



Thank you!  We've stayed there a couple of times and loved it. One trip we had to split between deluxe and Presidential so we did have to check in at the main building for the deluxe room. We'd prefer tower 6 because it's where we've been most. The person we rented from said his guests are pretty much always in 6 but we know it might not be the case. In tower 6 there was the presidential lounge. Do they have those in other towers, too? We know it will be great, no matter what!!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## higdonk

Check in question. We are checking in on 7/31 which happens to be a Monday. We land at MCO at 1:00 and renting a car. Reasonably how long do you think it will take to get from the airport to checked-in? We are planning on hitting AK late afternoon/evening. Also does it make any difference that we are checking in on a Monday? We booked through VS. 

Thanks


----------



## Spanky

Vacation Cindy _ from what I have read you have to book the shuttle in advance so hard for flexibility. Why not let he teenagers use uber. It will be about the same price.The shuttle lets out at the parking lot to the right of the ticket & transportation center where you can catch disney buses to other parks. Drop off at Epcot is same as Disney buses but just a farther out location in that huge lot. If you are trying to save money have the teenagers use Disney transportation to Hollywood Studios and then uber to WBC as that is the closest park to the Wyndham property. That would be a much cheaper ride than using uber from the Magic Kingdom to WBC.


----------



## margot31

So with all the many of questions I have asked this might be the "dumbest" I have searched the website and all but a good confirmation needed by others in our travel party.  There is no type of shuttle to the airport other than ordering uber or something correct?


----------



## erbeaman

Hi!  We have a 3 bedroom deluxe booked in August and really want a fireworks view.  Having the view was one of our favorite things about our last spring break trip!  We were in Tower 4 on the 10th floor.  Does tower 4 have 3 bedroom units on high floors?  Where are the best fireworks view 3 bedroom units?  Note- I know you can't request specific rooms, but I want to have some options to try for at check in.  Thanks!!


----------



## TamaraQT

Has anyone ever booked WBC on SkyAuction?  If so, did you make any special requests such as Building #, floor # etc?  Were the requests honored?  I am wondering if they would honor requests like they do when you book thru an owner.  I wanted to try a different resort this year, but have waited until the last minute basically. (8/19 - 8/26 & 8/26 - 9/2).  Either week would work for me but I was wondering if I should use Redweek and book from an owner or save maybe $50 - $100 and book thru SkyAuction.  Any advice, info or feedback would be greatly appreciated if you have used SkyAuction to book WBC before.  Thanks.


----------



## runwad

TamaraQT said:


> Has anyone ever booked WBC on SkyAuction?  If so, did you make any special requests such as Building #, floor # etc?  Were the requests honored?  I am wondering if they would honor requests like they do when you book thru an owner.  I wanted to try a different resort this year, but have waited until the last minute basically. (8/19 - 8/26 & 8/26 - 9/2).  Either week would work for me but I was wondering if I should use Redweek and book from an owner or save maybe $50 - $100 and book thru SkyAuction.  Any advice, info or feedback would be greatly appreciated if you have used SkyAuction to book WBC before.  Thanks.


We booked thru skyauction and we requested a room on the first or 2nd floor in tower 5 and got it. But we checked in early(10 am) and I told them again, so not sure if it had anything to do with putting the request on skyauction? And when we got into our room someone else's luggage was already there so we then were moved up to the 8th floor. We were tired so we just took it, didn't want to wait around for a lower level room to open up after having driven all night.


----------



## TamaraQT

runwad said:


> We booked thru skyauction and we requested a room on the first or 2nd floor in tower 5 and got it. But we checked in early(10 am) and I told them again, so not sure if it had anything to do with putting the request on skyauction? And when we got into our room someone else's luggage was already there so we then were moved up to the 8th floor. We were tired so we just took it, didn't want to wait around for a lower level room to open up after having driven all night.



Thanks!! It's good to know that requests can be honored when booking thru SkyAuction too.  Yes, we also prefer to arrive well before noon and check-in.  We usually arrive the night before check-in. We stay in a motel for the evening and head over to the resort first thing after breakfast.  Rooms aren't ready but the staff can look to see what is available and what will become available later due to guests scheduled to check-out.  We use that time to enjoy the pool, and other activities.  Often they will have us assigned to a room by noon but we may not get our before 2pm.  Which is fine because we are having fun poolside. If parks are on the agenda for that vacation, we do not visit parks on check-in day.  We use check-in day to relax and become acquainted with what the resort has to offer.  I was afraid that booking thru SkyAuction may not allow requests.  So it's good to know that they still allow requests even though its not guaranteed.  I will be traveling as the season is ending so that may help, as it has in the past.  Tower 5 is also our favorite tower and I prefer to be on the 5th floor or higher facing the lake/pool.  I have always been fortunate to have my request honored and I agree that arriving earlier gives a better chance.


----------



## Cdn Gal

margot31 said:


> So with all the many of questions I have asked this might be the "dumbest" I have searched the website and all but a good confirmation needed by others in our travel party.  There is no type of shuttle to the airport other than ordering uber or something correct?


HI, yes you need to order something.  In the past we have used Mears Transportation and it was on time and reasonably priced.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Here now- a few changes since Chritsmas! First off, in our 1 bedroom unit they have replaced the non-stick frying pan with something of better quality.  The coffee cups are smaller too- not the larger ones that we have been used to in the past.  It is also quite busy here.  When we checked in they told us that they were at 98% occupancy rate and that last week it was 100% which is non usual for them.  Although the pools are busy we have seen no kids/families misbehaving, and have noticed that security seems to walk around more in the morning rather than the afternoon when the crowds are at their peak.


----------



## higdonk

higdonk said:


> Check in question. We are checking in on 7/31 which happens to be a Monday. We land at MCO at 1:00 and renting a car. Reasonably how long do you think it will take to get from the airport to checked-in? We are planning on hitting AK late afternoon/evening. Also does it make any difference that we are checking in on a Monday? We booked through VS.
> 
> Thanks



Just reposting in case someone is able to answer. Also is it correct that rooms are not available until 3:00 but you can check in before that and get your assigned unit? Just want to understand the process so I don't waste time doing it the wrong way.


----------



## margot31

So due to a shift in my husbands schedule we might be going now in Dec.  While I know it can still be very warm in Dec in FL (I live here in FL) we also know it can be a little cool too.  Are the pools heated?


----------



## runwad

higdonk said:


> Just reposting in case someone is able to answer. Also is it correct that rooms are not available until 3:00 but you can check in before that and get your assigned unit? Just want to understand the process so I don't waste time doing it the wrong way.



Can't answer about how long it takes from the airport, but I can tell you on May 27th we got there at 10 am and we were in our room by 11 am. I'd imagine it would depend on how busy it is and if rooms are available that you can get in earlier than 3.


----------



## Spanky

Higdonk-
If your flight is on time and if you do not wait longer than 20 minutes to get your luggage and if you do not have to wait in line to obtain your rental car and if you have a sun pass on the rental car and don't have to stop and pay tolls and if there are no wrecks blocking your progress and if you do not get lost ( Disney has the area by Bonnet Creek all torn up so traffic moves at a snail pace) you should allow at least one hour from arrival at MCO to arrival at WBC. There are so many factor that can make it take much longer.


----------



## erbeaman

Super excited about our 3 bedroom deluxe rental in a few weeks!!  What tower should we request for a fireworks view?  And is anyone there right now who can share a pic of the activities schedule?  I know if changes month to month, but I want to get an idea of how to schedule our non-park days.  Thanks!!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Peggy5555

Just booked our 2 bedroom for Oct 7th through the 14th.  Last time we stay in the 5th tower building.  Can anyone update us on the condition of the towers etc as it's been 5 years since we've been there.  There will be 5 adults and 2 children on this trip.  Last time we really liked the 5th tower and were on the top floor.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cdn Gal

higdonk said:


> Just reposting in case someone is able to answer. Also is it correct that rooms are not available until 3:00 but you can check in before that and get your assigned unit? Just want to understand the process so I don't waste time doing it the wrong way.


Rooms can be available earlier if available.  Last week we were in our unit by 11am, you never know! We checked in earlier, got groceries and while shopping they texted to let us know it was ready for us.


----------



## Cdn Gal

We were just there last week and the rooms in building 3 were updated since Christmas.  The pools were crowded and busy but it was beautiful as always.  We are going back after next week and looking forward to it!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## phinz

Spanky said:


> I have enough points for a 4 bedroom but can never get one since I own at a different  Wyndham property and have to wait until 10 months out to rent. Mega renters that own at WBC can request what they want 13 months out so just buying Wyndham points will not increase your chances of obtaining a 4 bedroom. The majority of WBC in two bedroom condos . Much smaller numbers of one, three & four bedroom condos so much harder to obtain.
> When I want a 4 bedroom I rent from vacation upgrades.



We got a 4-bedroom Royal at 9.5 months out back in April and I'm not even sure where my father owns, but I know it's not at WBC.


----------



## phinz

DaisyandBoo said:


> Has anyone stayed at BC and spent the majority of the vacation at Universal?  MapQuest says it takes 17minutes in good traffic. How realistic is this?



I think you go lost in the shuffle and flurry of questions.

It's not unreasonable to expect that time to Universal, but I usually budget at least 30 minutes because Orlando traffic can be very unpredictable. There's also the matter of getting into the Universal parking lot and then walking from the garage to the hub, through security, down the escalator to CityWalk, through CityWalk, across the bridges and then to whatever park you want to go to. 

Half the time we'll just take surface roads through Disney Springs and then take Palm Parkway instead of the interstate just to avoid the insanity of that stretch of I-4 between WDW and Universal.


----------



## erbeaman

We are hoping for a parent's night out when we are there in August.  Can someone tell me what night we can catch the dueling pianos?  We will be there from Aug. 15-22.


----------



## sweetpeakaris

How do I book a Bonnet Creek Timeshare? I'm confused despite reading the first page of this thread. Bonnet Creek seems more expensive and I don't get the hype. Please direct me to a website to book for March 2018, Thank you.


----------



## Brian Noble

sweetpeakaris said:


> How do I book a Bonnet Creek Timeshare? I'm confused despite reading the first page of this thread. Bonnet Creek seems more expensive and I don't get the hype. Please direct me to a website to book for March 2018, Thank you.


The rental market for Bonnet Creek (and other Wyndham resorts) has changed dramatically in the past few months, due to a change in how VIP owners can secure reservations. The prices in the beginning of this thread have no bearing on what you can get now.

If you are looking for rock-bottom pricing, Bonnet Creek is probably no longer an option except in unusual circumstances.


----------



## Lalalyn

Brian Noble said:


> The rental market for Bonnet Creek (and other Wyndham resorts) has changed dramatically in the past few months, due to a change in how VIP owners can secure reservations. The prices in the beginning of this thread have no bearing on what you can get now.
> 
> If you are looking for rock-bottom pricing, Bonnet Creek is probably no longer an option except in unusual circumstances.


What do you consider rock bottom pricing?  We booked a week in October for $800. Will that still be attainable under the new system?


----------



## Upatnoon

sweetpeakaris said:


> How do I book a Bonnet Creek Timeshare? I'm confused despite reading the first page of this thread. Bonnet Creek seems more expensive and I don't get the hype. Please direct me to a website to book for March 2018, Thank you.


There are 225 reservations for rent on ebay. That's a good place to start.


----------



## Brian Noble

Lalalyn said:


> What do you consider rock bottom pricing? We booked a week in October for $800. Will that still be attainable under the new system?


I suspect Ken's prices at Vacation Upgrades will be representative---and, without the possibility of lowering a pre-booked reservation to the two-month rate at 60-days.
http://vacationupgrades.com/pricing.html


----------



## g-mama

sweetpeakaris said:


> How do I book a Bonnet Creek Timeshare? I'm confused despite reading the first page of this thread. Bonnet Creek seems more expensive and I don't get the hype. Please direct me to a website to book for March 2018, Thank you.


We booked through Vacation Strategy for last week in March (spring break/Easter) 2 bedroom deluxe for $1600.00.  Compared to the same week at Disney, that price was a bargain.


----------



## DaisyandBoo

Lalalyn said:


> What do you consider rock bottom pricing?  We booked a week in October for $800. Will that still be attainable under the new system?



In March I booked 8 nights in October for $890 through Vacation Strategies. I was thinking of changing things up and doing a split stay at BC and a Universal hotel. I contacted VS to see how much 4 nights in the same week we currently have booked would cost. $750 for 4 nights. I decided to stay at BC for the 8 nights since it was such a great deal. I'm not sure BC will be in our future if the prices stay high. We will go back to staying in a regular room at Disney or Universal.


----------



## Penmac

We just booked 6 nights in a 1-bedroom apartment for mid-August through Cheap Tickets.  We used a coupon code sent through Mousesavers and are paying a total of $844 with all tax included (it's about $135/night). This is a non-refundable rate, though. Since we are leaving in 3 weeks I am hoping it won't be an issue...  I have done extensive research and priced this hotel out for our dates many times through many different vendors- directly through timeshare owners and also websites like Tripadvisor, and I think this is a great price based on previous advertised rates over the past several months. I even hesitated on booking asking myself, "what's the catch here"?? But I think the catch is the non-refundable rate. The refundable rate was about $30 more per night. 

I am very happy to be staying at WBC for the first time! I ended up cancelling our reservation at a Disney property to book at this rate since it was over $100/less per night, and WBC was always my top choice. The reason I went with on property originally was that if I was paying $200-$250/night, I wanted to at least have access to Disney hotel amenities. Now that we can save some money on our nightly hotel rate, we don't mind paying for parking at the theme parks (we have a car), and even purchased MNSSHP tickets with our savings. We are very excited. 

This resort looks amazing. We have little kids so I am thinking about requesting in Tower 6 so we can be near the pirate pool.  The lazy river might be a little too intense for our little ones. Does anyone have a recommendation for a Tower suited to very young children?  We don't really mind where they put us.  We are just happy to be staying there.  From what I have read it seems like all the Towers offer pluses and minuses.  But any pool recommendations for small kids would be appreciated.  Our oldest is 8. We are going to have one full day at the resort and the rest will be spent at the parks. 

Thanks!


----------



## lizbaby007

We had another awesome stay at Bonnet Creek this month! Although it was just a quick trip we were able to celebrate two birthdays on the 9th and mine on the 11th! Birthdays are so much fun at Disney World!!

We checked in super early, like 8am, before heading out to a park. We had not heard anything by 2:30 and were a little concerned. So we called and seems like the room had just gotten ready but the maid forgot to mark it as such. Hmmmm not sure what to think about that but it didnt matter because we had THE MOST AMAZING VIEW EVER!!!  We were in a 3 bedroom Presidential Reserve and got room 1601 in Tower 6 floor 16. It was at the very end of the hall and overlooked the pool and lake. You could see the Magic Kingdom, Contemporary Resort, Epcot (Spaceship Earth), Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios from the balcony. We enjoyed getting to see all the firework shows at night. I tried to get some photos but my camera kind of sucks and did not quite capture how lovely of a view it really was. 

And to the poster above... the pirate pool always seemed super crowded. Although my 2 yr old liked it we were all much happier using the pool in front of tower 5 with the lazy river. He was content to splash in the zero entry and we all took a lap around the lazy river


----------



## Penmac

lizbaby007 said:


> We had another awesome stay at Bonnet Creek this month! Although it was just a quick trip we were able to celebrate two birthdays on the 9th and mine on the 11th! Birthdays are so much fun at Disney World!!
> 
> We checked in super early, like 8am, before heading out to a park. We had not heard anything by 2:30 and were a little concerned. So we called and seems like the room had just gotten ready but the maid forgot to mark it as such. Hmmmm not sure what to think about that but it didnt matter because we had THE MOST AMAZING VIEW EVER!!!  We were in a 3 bedroom Presidential Reserve and got room 1601 in Tower 6 floor 16. It was at the very end of the hall and overlooked the pool and lake. You could see the Magic Kingdom, Contemporary Resort, Epcot (Spaceship Earth), Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios from the balcony. We enjoyed getting to see all the firework shows at night. I tried to get some photos but my camera kind of sucks and did not quite capture how lovely of a view it really was.
> 
> And to the poster above... the pirate pool always seemed super crowded. Although my 2 yr old liked it we were all much happier using the pool in front of tower 5 with the lazy river. He was content to splash in the zero entry and we all took a lap around the lazy river


Amazing pictures! And thanks for the info about the pirate pool- that is the exact type of advice I am looking for.  When I looked at closer pictures of the lazy river it did not seem so stressful. Thanks!


----------



## erbeaman

I've searched the web, but I can't find a copy of the activities schedule.  Can someone please let me know what night the dueling pianos usually play at the pool bar, and what day the people from Gatorland typically come?  I am trying to finalize what days we will go to the parks, and what days we will stick around the resorts.  We will be there from Aug. 15-22 if that helps.  Thanks!


----------



## pookybean

If you don't own there is it possible to book before the two months in Prime Season?  I see above to check ebay, so I will check that out too but I guess I don't really understand...


----------



## Carla1183

We booked through Vacation Upgrades and have 2 reservations (makes sense, we will be there Tues-Mon, splitting timeshare weeks). 
How does this typically work? We have a checkout on Friday while we are there, and then a checkin same day. We'd like to be at the parks at Rope Drop that day, can we checkout/in early in the morning, have them hold our bags if we are moving rooms until the new room is ready? Or is there a chance we won't have to move rooms at all?


----------



## KristinU

Carla1183 said:


> We booked through Vacation Upgrades and have 2 reservations (makes sense, we will be there Tues-Mon, splitting timeshare weeks).
> How does this typically work? We have a checkout on Friday while we are there, and then a checkin same day. We'd like to be at the parks at Rope Drop that day, can we checkout/in early in the morning, have them hold our bags if we are moving rooms until the new room is ready? Or is there a chance we won't have to move rooms at all?



You shouldn't have to move rooms at all or do any mid-trip check in.  We've always been able to check in for both reservations at the same time at the beginning of the trip and not think about it again


----------



## erbeaman

Is anyone there right now that can share the activities schedule with me?  I am trying to plan which days to stay at the resort and don't want to miss the Gatorland visit or the dueling pianos. Looking specifically for the week of Aug. 15-22. Thanks!!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

How much is the park shuttle and what are some of your experiences with it?


----------



## Cdn Gal

Hi just checked in again today after a week stay at vacation villages on the parkway and a week at orange lake.  I would love to post a schedule of events but I cannot figure out how to get the pictures off my iPhone to share with you!  First things since we left- it's a lot less busy!  Thank goodness!  Vacation Villages was nice but you don't have the resort feeling and although everything was clean and the staff were friendly my DH got bite by something in the unit twice while sitting in the living room.  The other thing is that the kitchen does not have as many things as Bonnet Creek does such as a cookie sheet or a tray of some sort to put your food on.  After leaving we checked into orange lake.  We had a studio with a partial kitchen and it was a beautiful beautiful resort.  However just like the other poster, in 2 days I witnessed 3 separate times that people tried to take other people's belongings at the pool. Twice it was by a group of cute looking kids that you would never guess what they were up to since they were from ages 8-12.  They swim and jump in the pool splashing and having fun just like other kids but then they ask you if this was your stuff on the chair.  It sounds like they are just looking for a place to sit, but they actually then sit at the chair and when you are not paying attention rifle through the persons things.  Then when they are called on it they run away quickly and shout to each other and they all disappear.  The second time it was a whole family that just over takes your chair with all of your stuff and then they quietly go through your stuff.  I was super vigalient about our things but was surprised when I saw it happen to other people.  I alerted security and let them know as well as the manager on duty and their attitude was terrible.  They seemed to care less.  They didn't take any notes and I could tell by their reaction that this is an ongoing problem.  The pools there were crowded as well and people were drinking and smoking in the pool as well.  It was gross.  Thankfully I'm glad that we are back at Bonnet Creek.  Check in was a beeeze this morning at 8am they granted our request and our room was ready within the hour.  Three weeks ago the resort was at 98% capacity and I will check tomorrow as to what it's at now.  Something else new is that there is now a check in at building 5.  At security this morning she already had it on her list that we were to check into that building.  Looking forward to the next little while  I'll keep you posted! Overall this is by far a top notch resort and I don't think that I appreciated it as much until we stayed elsewhere.  Even though I'm our RCI exchange the other two places were 'gold' I don't know how they can be in the same category as Bonnet Creek.  I'll try to post some pics- if I can figure it out!


----------



## Cdn Gal

For the schedule are you looking for the day or at night?


----------



## Cdn Gal

Ok so here is the resort schedule:
Monday- 9:30am- bingo
       10:30- tie dye
       11- aqua fitness
        1pm- poolside trivia
       2pm couples games show
        3pmice cream
       5pm shuffleboard tournament 
       5:30- magic show
       7pm- comedy magic show
       7:30-9 s'mores


----------



## Cdn Gal

Tuesday- 8:30am- activities orientation
10am-canvas painting
 11- volleyball
1-4pm- live entertainment
2pm ducky river race 
3pm devades trivia
3-4pm ice cream
5pm soccer
6:30 deal or no deal
8pm poly luau show. *** fantastic we have seen it twice and it's great!!***


----------



## Cdn Gal

Wednesday
9am- aqua fitness
9-2pm open craft time
9:30- $ bingo
10am create a bear buddy
11- lawn party/ capture the flag 
1:30pm volleyball
3-4 ice cream
7-10pm dueling pianos


----------



## Cdn Gal

Thursday - 9:30 tie- dye
12pm- ping pong tournament
1-4pm live entertainment
2pm beach bag quest
3- name that groove
3-4 ice cream
4pm gatorland experience
7 lip sync battle
8-9pm glow golf
8-9 cotton candy and mini
Golf


----------



## Cdn Gal

Friday- 9am aqua fitness
9:30 junk food bingo
11am game show extravaganza 
12-3pm live entertainment 
1:30- aqua scrabble 
2pm pool games 
3-4 ice cream
3-4:30 face painting 
5-8 live DJ 
6pm trivia battle
7-10 karaoke


----------



## Cdn Gal

Saturday
9:30- water bottle creations
10am mini golf tournament 
11:30 music bingo
2pm frozen t-shirt relay
2:30 biggest splash
3-4 ice cream
3-4:30 face painting 
4:30 scavenger hunt
5-8 live DJ
8:30 movie


----------



## Cdn Gal

Sunday- 10-12:30 inflatable fun
11-12 snow cones
2:30 billiards tournament 
3-4pm ice cream 
3-4:30
Face painting
3:30 cornhole tournament 
4-7 live entertainment 
5:30 poolside wine glass painting 
7-9:30 activities party


----------



## Portugal1000

Cdn Gal said:


> Sunday- 10-12:30 inflatable fun
> 11-12 snow cones
> 2:30 billiards tournament
> 3-4pm ice cream
> 3-4:30
> Face painting
> 3:30 cornhole tournament
> 4-7 live entertainment
> 5:30 poolside wine glass painting
> 7-9:30 activities party



Thanks so much for posting the schedule. We arrive on 20th August for 15 nights and we have stayed so many times but never get bored of the activities. I really hope Jake is still there. He is one of the singers and also runs the decades and name that groove quizzes which we love. We usually go for three weeks but due to my son being on a four week National Citizen Service (in England) we had to cut it short by a week. So I need to be super organised this time to fit all our favourites in. I have never watched the Poly Luau show but luckily falls on the evening after Discovery Cove so will be back at BC as only night we dont go out for dinner, so definitely going to watch. I don't remember the comedy magic show before so will check that out too.


----------



## Mykal Bent

Hi guys! This is technically a "Vacation Strategy" post- but just wondering if anyone has come across this situation. 
We booked WBC with VS months ago- before the reservation system changed. We paid out balance last week. All along, including the reminder email to pay the balance, the cancellation policy was worded like this:
"We understand things come up unexpectedly and do not want our customers to risk any financial loss. If you should need to cancel your reservation more than 20 days before your check in date, you will receive a full refund. If you cancel after ******, you will receive a full credit towards a future vacation with us. Credit from cancelled reservations can NOT be applied to reservations arriving within 20 days of the previously cancelled dates"
Once we paid the balance, the confirmation email we received had this:
"
*Deposit Fee & Cancellation Policy:*
A booking deposit equal to 20% of reservation total or $150 is due at reservation (whichever is more). 

Final Balance is due 45 days prior to arrival. 

Cancellations made more than 61 days to arrival will receive 100% refund. Cancellations made 60 - 45 days prior to arrival will result in forfeiture of deposit. Cancellations made 45 - 30 days prior to arrival will result in 50% forfeiture of reservation total. Reservations are finalized at 30 days prior to arrival. Cancellations made 30 days or less to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total. No credits will be given."

We have no intentions of cancelling, but I do like knowing what to expect. I have emailed them to clarify and am waiting for a response. Is this just a policy change? Will we qualify under the old policy?
Sorry this is so long!


----------



## margot31

Mykal Bent said:


> Hi guys! This is technically a "Vacation Strategy" post- but just wondering if anyone has come across this situation.
> We booked WBC with VS months ago- before the reservation system changed. We paid out balance last week. All along, including the reminder email to pay the balance, the cancellation policy was worded like this:
> "We understand things come up unexpectedly and do not want our customers to risk any financial loss. If you should need to cancel your reservation more than 20 days before your check in date, you will receive a full refund. If you cancel after ******, you will receive a full credit towards a future vacation with us. Credit from cancelled reservations can NOT be applied to reservations arriving within 20 days of the previously cancelled dates"
> Once we paid the balance, the confirmation email we received had this:
> "
> *Deposit Fee & Cancellation Policy:
> A booking deposit equal to 20% of reservation total or $150 is due at reservation (whichever is more).
> 
> Final Balance is due 45 days prior to arrival.
> 
> Cancellations made more than 61 days to arrival will receive 100% refund. Cancellations made 60 - 45 days prior to arrival will result in forfeiture of deposit. Cancellations made 45 - 30 days prior to arrival will result in 50% forfeiture of reservation total. Reservations are finalized at 30 days prior to arrival. Cancellations made 30 days or less to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total. No credits will be given."*
> 
> We have no intentions of cancelling, but I do like knowing what to expect. I have emailed them to clarify and am waiting for a response. Is this just a policy change? Will we qualify under the old policy?
> Sorry this is so long!



We had to cancel a trip a few times now and I just saw this and now we won't book till we absolutely know we are going because this cancellation policy doesn't work well with us anymore compared to their last one.


----------



## ibob52

> We have no intentions of cancelling, but I do like knowing what to expect. I have emailed them to clarify and am waiting for a response. Is this just a policy change? Will we qualify under the old policy?



*Short answer Vacation Strategy has a "new" Cancellation Policy.*

*Sounds like your Reservation is still covered by the "old"Cancellation Policy*

*I contacted V/S yesterday to get a Quote for our next WBC Vacation (hopefully)*

*Below is a copy of the V/S Cancellation Policy that was included in my email from Vacation Strategy.*

*Notice the Cancellation Protection***
* that can be purchased at the time of accepting the Reservation Terms and Paying the Deposit Fee.*

*Vacation Strategy is not the only Timeshare Rental Company that is changing their business practices ... *

*Vacation Upgrades has made a significant change to their Prime Season Timeshare Rentals.*

*Vacation Strategy *

*Deposit Fee & Cancellation Policy:*
A booking deposit equal to 20% of reservation total or $150 is due at reservation (whichever is more).

Final Balance is due 45 days prior to arrival.

Cancellations made more than 61 days to arrival will receive 100% refund. Cancellations made 60 - 45 days prior to arrival will result in forfeiture of deposit. Cancellations made 45 - 30 days prior to arrival will result in 50% forfeiture of reservation total. Reservations are finalized at 30 days prior to arrival. Cancellations made 30 days or less to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total. No credits will be given.

*Cancellation Protection***

Cancellation Protection may be purchased at the time of reservation as an additional protection against last minute emergencies. Cancellation Protection will allow for cancellations 30 days or more to arrival to receive a full refund and cancellations made between 30 to 20 days to arrival will receive a full credit toward a future vacation with Vacation Strategy. Any cancellations made less than 20 days to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total.

Cancellation Protection can be purchased for $100 for 1 Bedroom units, $110 for 2 Bedroom units, $120 for 3 Bedroom units, or $130 for 4 Bedroom units.

*Cancellation Protection may not be purchased after initial reservation is made and cannot be applied to reservations previously cancelled and re-booked for a similar time frame. Cancellation Protection sales are final and cannot be refunded or transferred.*

*Reservation Modification:*
Changes to reservations including the addition/subtraction of nights, altering arrival dates or unit type, etc. must be done 20 days or more prior to arrival and are subject to availability and an additional $99 fee.

Feel free to contact us if you have any questions, concerns or comments. We are here to serve you!

Toll Free Phone: 888-832-4223


----------



## Mykal Bent

Thank you!


----------



## StarCruiser

Cdn Gal said:


> Tuesday- 8:30am- activities orientation
> 10am-canvas painting
> 11- volleyball
> 1-4pm- live entertainment
> 2pm ducky river race
> 3pm devades trivia
> 3-4pm ice cream
> 5pm soccer
> 6:30 deal or no deal
> 8pm poly luau show. *** fantastic we have seen it twice and it's great!!***



Anyone been to the poly luau show?  What's the show like?  Fire twirlers?  Hula Dancing?  Is it on a stage?  We were considering doing the Spirit of Aloha at the Polynesian resort.  How does the show compare to that?


----------



## BostonEd

Junk food bingo???? 

Also, I saw somewhere (maybe on this huge thread, but I think another one), someone said WBC is not quite in the same league as Sheraton Vistana. Any truth to that? Looking at the pictures, they seem pretty similar. Thoughts?


----------



## Portugal1000

BostonEd said:


> Junk food bingo????
> 
> Also, I saw somewhere (maybe on this huge thread, but I think another one), someone said WBC is not quite in the same league as Sheraton Vistana. Any truth to that? Looking at the pictures, they seem pretty similar. Thoughts?



I think BC is in a league of its own. I have stayed in a lot of great hotels and resorts but BC is my favourite. 9th trip coming up. Spent a lot of time there and love it. So much going on. Great pools. Fantastic rooms. Best location. I love that it's all based around one lake. Easy to pool hop. Honestly can't say anything bad about it. The price is amazing. I'm from England and would never get something like this for the same price here or in Europe. 
The bingo is fun. Usually chocolate bars, not sure what they mean by junk food. Guess we'll find out.


----------



## Brian Noble

BostonEd said:


> WBC is not quite in the same league as Sheraton Vistana.


Bonnet has a superior location, and much better resort amenities (pools, mini-golf, etc.) Vistana's condos are a bit more plush than Bonnet's "standard" units, and its not quite as densely built. Personally, I prefer Bonnet, as I find the quality of the standard units perfectly acceptable. But, Vistana's starwood roots do shine through in the rooms.


----------



## runwad

We've stayed at BC & Sheraton Vistana. Both are nice but BC takes the win if you are visiting Disney Parks. So convenient to be so close!


----------



## michelepa

Mykal Bent said:


> Hi guys! This is technically a "Vacation Strategy" post- but just wondering if anyone has come across this situation.
> We booked WBC with VS months ago- before the reservation system changed. We paid out balance last week. All along, including the reminder email to pay the balance, the cancellation policy was worded like this:
> "We understand things come up unexpectedly and do not want our customers to risk any financial loss. If you should need to cancel your reservation more than 20 days before your check in date, you will receive a full refund. If you cancel after ******, you will receive a full credit towards a future vacation with us. Credit from cancelled reservations can NOT be applied to reservations arriving within 20 days of the previously cancelled dates"
> Once we paid the balance, the confirmation email we received had this:
> "
> *Deposit Fee & Cancellation Policy:*
> A booking deposit equal to 20% of reservation total or $150 is due at reservation (whichever is more).
> 
> Final Balance is due 45 days prior to arrival.
> 
> Cancellations made more than 61 days to arrival will receive 100% refund. Cancellations made 60 - 45 days prior to arrival will result in forfeiture of deposit. Cancellations made 45 - 30 days prior to arrival will result in 50% forfeiture of reservation total. Reservations are finalized at 30 days prior to arrival. Cancellations made 30 days or less to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total. No credits will be given."
> 
> We have no intentions of cancelling, but I do like knowing what to expect. I have emailed them to clarify and am waiting for a response. Is this just a policy change? Will we qualify under the old policy?
> Sorry this is so long!



That's weird because I booked with VS last month and on July 10th, after receiving my $300 deposit, VS sent me a statement which included the language below
"Cancellation Policy:
We understand things come up unexpectedly and do not want our customers to risk any financial loss. If you should need to cancel your reservation more than 20 days before your check in date, you will receive a full refund. If you cancel after 3/4/2018, you will receive a full credit towards a future vacation with us. Credit from cancelled reservations can NOT be applied to reservations arriving within 20 days of the previously cancelled dates."


----------



## zebrastreyepz

What costs extra to do at WBC and what kinds of things are included in your stay as far as activities?


----------



## KristinU

zebrastreyepz said:


> What costs extra to do at WBC and what kinds of things are included in your stay as far as activities?



Most activities are included.  The only things that have an extra fee are ice cream sundaes, rubbery duckies for the races, fish food for the carp, some of the arts and crafts items, and the arcade games.  Pool, ping pong, mini golf, trivia and other activities like that are all included.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

KristinU said:


> Most activities are included.  The only things that have an extra fee are ice cream sundaes, rubbery duckies for the races, fish food for the carp, some of the arts and crafts items, and the arcade games.  Pool, ping pong, mini golf, trivia and other activities like that are all included.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Portugal1000

zebrastreyepz said:


> What costs extra to do at WBC and what kinds of things are included in your stay as far as activities?



I highly recommend the live entertainment. They have some great singers around the pool. We also really enjoy the quizzes especially Name that groove and the decades quiz. 
They have to fun stuff by the pools for the kids like balloon toss, hula hoops, and other pool games.


----------



## Krista Joy

Is Vacation Strategy a reputable company?  I was going to book a 2 bedroom unit for WBC through them for the first time.  Thanks


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Krista Joy said:


> Is Vacation Strategy a reputable company?  I was going to book a 2 bedroom unit for WBC through them for the first time.  Thanks


They get good reviews on Trip Advisor.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Krista Joy said:


> Is Vacation Strategy a reputable company?  I was going to book a 2 bedroom unit for WBC through them for the first time.  Thanks


Yes, very much so.  Totally legit.


----------



## Fundytrail

Krista Joy said:


> Is Vacation Strategy a reputable company?  I was going to book a 2 bedroom unit for WBC through them for the first time.  Thanks



Yes, We have used them for the all our WBC booking over the past few years with 0 issues!


----------



## Krista Joy

Another question for this newbie....has anyone used Skyauction to book WBC?  If so, any issues?  I've ready up on the potential hidden fees, etc.  Also curious if anyone purchased the additional cancellation insurance with them, and then had to use it....were they cooperative?


----------



## sln88

We have a two bedroom booked for 9/8
We will have it two year old grandson with us. I'm thinking I would like to be close to the pools. Any room or building we should request?
Also, our flight doesn't get in until 8, but my daughter lives down there and will be checking us in. What time should I tell her to try to go at?


----------



## Brian Noble

sln88 said:


> I'm thinking I would like to be close to the pools. Any room or building we should request?


There is good news, and bad news.

The bad news is that Bonnet Creek does not take location requests in advance for anyone but Gold and higher VIP owners personally staying on their own points. The good news is that the resort is very compact, and there are good pools quite near every single building. You can walk around the whole thing in maybe 10-15 minutes.


----------



## runwad

Krista Joy said:


> Another question for this newbie....has anyone used Skyauction to book WBC?  If so, any issues?  I've ready up on the potential hidden fees, etc.  Also curious if anyone purchased the additional cancellation insurance with them, and then had to use it....were they cooperative?


We used them for our stay in May, no problems. I did get the cancellation insurance but I didn't need to use it. I'm confident it wouldn't of been a problem had I needed to. I've been using skyauction for 10 years and haven't run into a problem yet with them. I always call my place of stay to make sure they have my ressie before I arrive. BC didn't have my ressie until one day before our arrival...talked to skyauction...they don't call them in until then. That always stresses me out a little but I've never had the resort not have my ressie. As long as you are aware of the fee's, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## sln88

Brian Noble said:


> There is good news, and bad news.
> 
> The bad news is that Bonnet Creek does not take location requests in advance for anyone but Gold and higher VIP owners personally staying on their own points. The good news is that the resort is very compact, and there are good pools quite near every single building. You can walk around the whole thing in maybe 10-15 minutes.



Can she request a certain area at check in? 
Anyone know what time she should go try to check in?


----------



## runwad

sln88 said:


> Can she request a certain area at check in?
> Anyone know what time she should go try to check in?


You can go check in and as early as you want. We checked in at 10, requested tower 5, and got a room in tower 5 by 11.

Depends when you are going and how booked they are that will determine how fast you'll get a room. I've read posts where people go check in at 7 am before going to the parks and come back later and get their room.


----------



## Brttnys

We have booked WBC through RCI for two units. The 2 bedroom will have a Friday check-in, and the one bedroom has a Saturday check-in. We would like for them to be both in the same building, at a minimum.  Do you think that if both reservations are in the same name, they would allow us to request that they be near one another when we check in on Friday?  Or should we check in for the first room, then go down first thing in the morning to make a request for the second room?  Do all of the buildings have both one and two bedroom units available?


----------



## Spanky

Sin 88 - you need to check with WBC. Normally the name of the person using the unit is the only one allowed to check in. If you rented under your name they will not allow your daughter to check into the unit until you arrive. You have to show photo I'd so she can not pretend to be you.


----------



## DisneyGal2017

Off topic....how many of you actually unpack? I've always just lived out of my suitcase, but it's not the most convenient...


----------



## pmanko

Wow - a lot of useful info on this thread - so excuse me if this was asked and answered - hard to navigate through all of it!  We are staying the week before Christmas - my DL and DS are taking the car for a few days and visiting FIL in Bradenton... I will be without car for at least 2 days (maybe 3) and was wondering what my options will be.   Do they still run a shuttle to the parks?  I would only want to get to Disney Springs and then from there I can navigate to other resorts if I wanted too...  if no shuttle what are my options - nothing is walkable is it?  It's been a long time since we were there and honestly I didn't pay attention!


----------



## pepperandchips

pmanko said:


> Wow - a lot of useful info on this thread - so excuse me if this was asked and answered - hard to navigate through all of it!  We are staying the week before Christmas - my DL and DS are taking the car for a few days and visiting FIL in Bradenton... I will be without car for at least 2 days (maybe 3) and was wondering what my options will be.   Do they still run a shuttle to the parks?  I would only want to get to Disney Springs and then from there I can navigate to other resorts if I wanted too...  if no shuttle what are my options - nothing is walkable is it?  It's been a long time since we were there and honestly I didn't pay attention!



Per wyndhambonnetcreek.com FAQs the current shuttle price is $7 per person round trip.  It's scheduled so you will need to inquire as to when the shuttles run.

If you are comfortable with rideshare I would personally recommend Uber or Lyft, which usually runs me about $6-10. I reviewed my email receipts and many of my rides from WBC were free or $2-3 based on promos- for full price reference, a trip to the Contemporary one morning was $9.03, $8.84 to the Animal Kingdom Lodge. This saves so much time compared to buses (especially connecting at Disney Springs) it is worth the money to me.

Nothing (parks wise) is walkable and the stretch of Buena Vista drive near the bonnet creek resort and Disney Springs has been under heavy construction the last few times I was there (the latest in mid July) so I would avoid it unless the construction is done or you actually want to do something at Disney Springs.

Another option would be to check rental car rates (there is at least one location on disney property) and keep your independence via having a rental car. Not sure what values there are to be had during the week prior to Christmas, but might be worth looking.

Hope that helps!


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## Brian Noble

Brttnys said:


> Or should we check in for the first room, then go down first thing in the morning to make a request for the second room? Do all of the buildings have both one and two bedroom units available?


All buildings have both 1BR and 2BR standard units. Only building 6 has 1BR and 2BR Presidential units. When checking in for the first one, let the front desk person know what you are hoping for and see what they can do.


----------



## KristinU

DisneyGal2017 said:


> Off topic....how many of you actually unpack? I've always just lived out of my suitcase, but it's not the most convenient...



DH and I always unpack.  I don't like digging through my suitcase when on vacation, it makes me feel more at home to be "moved in".  DS 13 prefers just living out of his suitcase, so I don't argue.


----------



## Tigerlily26

Hello

When does Bonnet Creek usually do their refurbs or close their pools?
Just wondering because I was planning a trip in February and want to be prepared

Thanks


----------



## klk77

EDIT -Think found my answer in another post, just st hope it's up-to-date, so can ignore my original post below:


Has anyone shipped to the resort?  A shopping package, like Amazon.com?

What needing if possible, cost and convenience?  Also how shipping had to be adddressed.

Thanks


----------



## damo

klk77 said:


> EDIT -Think found my answer in another post, just st hope it's up-to-date, so can ignore my original post below:
> 
> 
> Has anyone shipped to the resort?  A shopping package, like Amazon.com?
> 
> What needing if possible, cost and convenience?  Also how shipping had to be adddressed.
> 
> Thanks



I'd like this information too!


----------



## lindsmom

klk77 said:


> EDIT -Think found my answer in another post, just st hope it's up-to-date, so can ignore my original post below:
> 
> 
> Has anyone shipped to the resort?  A shopping package, like Amazon.com?
> 
> What needing if possible, cost and convenience?  Also how shipping had to be adddressed.
> 
> Thanks



I ordered through Amazon Prime Now, so we got delivered in 2 hours.  Not sure if that is the info you are looking for?  We didn't get a delivery through regular Amazon, like from UPS.

For our Prime Now delivery, we used the address of 

Our Name

Wyndham Bonnet Creek

9560 Via Encinas Our Room #

Orlando, Fl 32830-8474

United States


----------



## AJFireman

lindsmom said:


> I ordered through Amazon Prime Now, so we got delivered in 2 hours.  Not sure if that is the info you are looking for?  We didn't get a delivery through regular Amazon, like from UPS.
> 
> For our Prime Now delivery, we used the address of
> 
> Our Name
> 
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek
> 
> 9560 Via Encinas Our Room #
> 
> Orlando, Fl 32830-8474
> 
> United States



Was there a cost from Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the package to be delivered?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

When using Garden Grocer to deliver to WBC, is it OK to order refrigerated things? I'm trying to avoid a trip to the grocery store and just want to have our things delivered like milk, juice, etc. I can bring the staples from home since I will be driving and have room.


----------



## lindsmom

zebrastreyepz said:


> When using Garden Grocer to deliver to WBC, is it OK to order refrigerated things? I'm trying to avoid a trip to the grocery store and just want to have our things delivered like milk, juice, etc. I can bring the staples from home since I will be driving and have room.



Yes, they have a refrigerator to hold things in Bell Services (I was told).




AJFireman said:


> Was there a cost from Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the package to be delivered?



No, no additional cost - we tipped the bellman who brought the packages up.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Another


runwad said:


> You can go check in and as early as you want. We checked in at 10, requested tower 5, and got a room in tower 5 by 11.
> 
> Depends when you are going and how booked they are that will determine how fast you'll get a room. I've read posts where people go check in at 7 am before going to the parks and come back later and get their room.



Pardon what may sound like silly questions...we have a large group and some are driving and some are flying and I'm trying to coordinate.

I have folks to pick up at MCO around 2PM. I can check in at WBC before then but won't get our condo until 4PM? I don't care about not having immediate access to the room but it would be nice to have that part taken care of so that after picking up some of our party at the airport, we could just go straight to our room before heading out for the evening.


----------



## Portugal1000

klk77 said:


> EDIT -Think found my answer in another post, just st hope it's up-to-date, so can ignore my original post below:
> 
> 
> Has anyone shipped to the resort?  A shopping package, like Amazon.com?
> 
> What needing if possible, cost and convenience?  Also how shipping had to be adddressed.
> 
> Thanks



We always ship to the resort. We are from England so lots of shops we like in US and usually order stuff 4 days before we go. i always put the address and also write Guest Arriving ***.
never had an issue. we arrive on sunday so will belooking tonight to see what we are getting this year. My husband loves 6pm.com and I love Pottery Barn, which we also go to at Mall of Millenia. Wish they had them in England


----------



## doggydoc

I apologize in advance as I am sure this has been covered ad nauseam here but after combing this and the previous closed threads I am still unsure. DW and I have a trip planned for 9/21-9/25 for our 25th anniversary. This is our first WDW without DD and we have stayed almost exclusively onsite previously. If after staying at WBC we are as satisfied as this thread has absolutely convinced me we will be I would like to plan future trips, and yes I am one of those uber planners.

Since DW is an avid runner and participates in many of the races at WDW we decided to buy AP's for the first time. We now have a second trip planned in October just for the heck of it and another in January for DW to run the Dopey Challenge. We could not get a WBC one bedroom reservation AT ALL for either date and the larger rooms were quoted high enough that house rentals made much more sense.

We are planning yet another trip early Sept 2018 for about 10 days at least part of which we would stay at WBC if the rate is anywhere near what we got this year. My question is when do I begin inquiring about rates for this trip? I know from this thread the best rates are found within 60 days however I inquired 90 days out for October and even further for January and there was no availability. Also I got my current Sept quote way back in March so rather inconsistent results to draw conclusions upon (unless low Sept demand makes timing of inquiry less relevant?).  I would be willing to pay a bit extra to insure availability as the house rental in Oct is a good bit more than the WBC Sept rental and is MUCH farther off property but the house has some advantages.

Thanks for wading through this longer than intended post, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## marynpaul

So excited to have our first stay coming up. Got an awesome deal on Redweek for a 2 bed/ 2 bath at $500 for the week.  I am just trying to read thru all the info about the resort.


----------



## leight

Just booked a 2bedroom for my daughter and her friends for her birthday weekend 9/15-17. How can we find out the activities at the resort for those dates? It's for a bunch of college girls I'll provide all the food for the unit, so they wouldn't have to buy meals outside if they choose not to. They should have 2cars with them so transportation isnt an issue, but since they are all full time students I chose this resort because it can be someplace they can do lots of things without paying out of pocket. Thanks.


----------



## vtwep

I know bell services will hold groceries (including refrigerated items) from delivery places like Garden Grocer (used in the past), but can they also keep groceries and refrigerated items for us if we drop them off at check-in (if room is not ready) and deliver them to the room later?


----------



## runwad

zebrastreyepz said:


> Another
> 
> 
> Pardon what may sound like silly questions...we have a large group and some are driving and some are flying and I'm trying to coordinate.
> 
> I have folks to pick up at MCO around 2PM. I can check in at WBC before then but won't get our condo until 4PM? I don't care about not having immediate access to the room but it would be nice to have that part taken care of so that after picking up some of our party at the airport, we could just go straight to our room before heading out for the evening.



Yep you can totally do that. They will ask for your phone number and they will text you when the room is ready, get there when you like . Enjoy your trip.


----------



## OSUZorba

DisneyGal2017 said:


> Off topic....how many of you actually unpack? I've always just lived out of my suitcase, but it's not the most convenient...



I learned to unpack on cruises, it makes life a lot nicer than living out of a suitcase. But I still don't fully unpack in hotels, probably ~75%.


----------



## Moushe

DisneyGal2017 said:


> Off topic....how many of you actually unpack? I've always just lived out of my suitcase, but it's not the most convenient...



I always unpack. With a 2yo and 4yo its just easier to keep things organized in the dresser so we wont have to rummage through the suitcase in the morning while trying to get them ready.  Plus I like to use one of the suitcases for the dirty laundry.


----------



## damo

Anyone know if they have any October 31st special events at the resort?


----------



## BostonEd

Is Mike Sullivan/WinPointVIP out of the game now for WBC, due to the system changes? No availably showing there.


----------



## KristinU

BostonEd said:


> Is Mike Sullivan/WinPointVIP out of the game now for WBC, due to the system changes? No availably showing there.


They posted in the TUG forum a while back that they were booking only within 60 days of arrival going forward...not sure if that was to be temporary or long term.


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Anyone have a current activities schedule?


----------



## lindsmom

vtwep said:


> I know bell services will hold groceries (including refrigerated items) from delivery places like Garden Grocer (used in the past), but can they also keep groceries and refrigerated items for us if we drop them off at check-in (if room is not ready) and deliver them to the room later?



Yes - we did a split stay and had some chocolate frogs from Universal Studios.  We didn't want them to melt while we were at Magic Kingdom, waiting for our room to be ready.  They held any perishables for us.


----------



## vtwep

lindsmom said:


> Yes - we did a split stay and had some chocolate frogs from Universal Studios.  We didn't want them to melt while we were at Magic Kingdom, waiting for our room to be ready.  They held any perishables for us.



Great - thanks!


----------



## chellewashere

Trip is getting closer. We will be at Bonnet Creek Tuesday night. If there is anything anyone would like to see please let me know and I will try to post it for ya.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

chellewashere said:


> Trip is getting closer. We will be at Bonnet Creek Tuesday night. If there is anything anyone would like to see please let me know and I will try to post it for ya.


Have a wonderful time! 

I've been wondering about the restaurants there and what times everything is open.


----------



## chellewashere

zebrastreyepz said:


> Have a wonderful time!
> 
> I've been wondering about the restaurants there and what times everything is open.


Thank you. I will check them out for ya


----------



## ibob52

*I was able to Book our WBC Vacation through Vacation Strategy [prime season] *

*I also contacted Vacation Upgrades for a Quote for the same dates Spring 2018*

*I can confirm V/U will only offer a Prime Season Quote at the 60 days or less time *

*before the Prime Season Reservation begins. I asked*

*[me] Just to be clear .. I can book my WBC Prime Season Vacation with V/U*

*only when my dates are less than 60 days before my check in date.*

*[V/G] That is correct, although I can offer no guarantee that the inventory will *

*hold up that long.*

*Below is the reply from Vacation Upgrades ... *

Thanks for your inquiry.

Your dates span Wyndham Bonnet Creek’s Prime Season.
In order to stretch our points, we recently made a business decision to discontinue booking any prime season stay, outside of our VIP discount window (beyond 60 days out). We are experiencing extremely heavy demand, and we needed to throttle back somewhere.

The points needed to book a prime season stay are often twice the amount of a value season stay, and a prime season stay is far less profitable for us.

So we now only book high season and value season stays, plus anytime within 60 days of the arrival date (at which time we receive a discount on any remaining inventory).
Sorry I cant help you this time.


----------



## ibob52

*We booked a 2018 Prime Season Reservation with Vacation Strategy.*

*Some things have changed .. this is their new Deposit policy ... *

*Deposit Fee *
*A booking deposit equal to 20% of reservation total or $150 is due at reservation (whichever is more).*
*Final Balance is due 45 days prior to arrival.*

*Below is a copy of the email from Vacation Strategy stating their new *

*Cancellation Policy and the addition of their new Cancellation Protection Plan***

*Cancellation Policy*

Cancellations made more than 61 days to arrival will receive 100% refund. Cancellations made 60 - 45 days prior to arrival will result in forfeiture of deposit. Cancellations made 45 - 30 days prior to arrival will result in 50% forfeiture of reservation total. Reservations are finalized at 30 days prior to arrival. Cancellations made 30 days or less to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total. No credits will be given.

*Cancellation Protection Plan*****

*Cancellation Protection may be purchased at the time of reservation as an additional protection against last minute emergencies. Cancellation Protection will allow for cancellations 30 days or more to arrival to receive a full refund and cancellations made between 30 to 20 days to arrival will receive a full credit toward a future vacation with Vacation Strategy. Any cancellations made less than 20 days to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total.*

*Cancellation Protection can be purchased for $100 for 1 Bedroom units, $110 for 2 Bedroom units, $120 for 3 Bedroom units, or $130 for 4 Bedroom units.*

*Cancellation Protection may not be purchased after initial reservation is made and cannot be applied to reservations previously cancelled and re-booked for a similar time frame. Cancellation Protection sales are final and cannot be refunded or transferred.*

*Reservation Modification:*
*Changes to reservations including the addition/subtraction of nights, altering arrival dates or unit type, etc. must be done 20 days or more prior to arrival and are subject to availability and an additional $99 fee.*

*Name Change Policy:*
*The name on your reservation is the one that will be used for check-in at the resort, and the Front Desk staff will -NOT- allow anyone other than this person to check in. If there is someone else in your party that will be arriving before you, and you would like them to check in, you will need to provide their name to us. You can ONLY make this change up to 20 days before check in. Any name changes to a reservation within 20 days to arrival are subject to a $99 name change fee. Requests to change the name on the reservation -after- the arrival date are subject to an additional $150 charge. Please confirm the name on the reservation in advance to avoid any additional fees.*

*Feel free to contact us if you have any questions, concerns or comments. We are here to serve you!*


----------



## Tattylou

Is there a way to book  Bonnet Creek for just one night? I tried on their direct website, but it seems like a 2 night minimum. I think most of the compabies have 3 and 4 night minimums. This is for Tues, April 17. We are staying down on the Gulf Coast, but just wanted to come to do 2 days and 1 night at WDW. I usually stay onsite, but I thought this one night Quick Trip might be a way for me to test out Bonnet Creek. Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

Tattylou said:


> Is there a way to book Bonnet Creek for just one night?


Not until two weeks prior to check-in.


----------



## BigredNole

I have friends that are going to Orlando in a few weeks. They aren't going to any of the parks except a MNSSHP one night. They insisted on staying onsite and driving down. They are doing Legoland and hotel hopping. They will be in 3 different hotels for 5 nights. 3 nights in various Orlando area hotels and 2 nights at the Contemporary. They are paying almost $1,100 for the rooms. I found them a 2BR Dlx at Bonnet Creek for $600. They still didn't want to because they had to be on Disney property for a couple of those nights. No matter what, you can't convince people. The good news about it is more opportunity for me


----------



## Tattylou

Brian Noble said:


> Not until two weeks prior to check-in.




Thank you. That won't work for me. I'm too much of a planner. I will likely just stay onsite, it is only 1 night. I guess I'll be trying out Bonnet Creek another time.


----------



## Lalalyn

On of my girls seems to be developing sensitive skin so I will probably need to bring my own soap for the washing machine.  

Do the washing machines take regular or HE?

And getting so excited!  We are on our last night of our beach vacation and less than two months from Disney!  I'm making packing lists!!!


----------



## pepperandchips

Lalalyn said:


> On of my girls seems to be developing sensitive skin so I will probably need to bring my own soap for the washing machine.
> 
> Do the washing machines take regular or HE?
> 
> And getting so excited!  We are on our last night of our beach vacation and less than two months from Disney!  I'm making packing lists!!!



They take regular, I believe. They are top loading stackable units (at least in the Deluxe, not sure about presidential). For what it's worth, I have extreme sensitivity to laundry detergent and the free one provided by bonnet creek is safe for me. It's fragrance and dye free, if memory serves.


----------



## Lalalyn

pepperandchips said:


> They take regular, I believe. They are top loading stackable units (at least in the Deluxe, not sure about presidential). For what it's worth, I have extreme sensitivity to laundry detergent and the free one provided by bonnet creek is safe for me. It's fragrance and dye free, if memory serves.


Thanks!!  Those would probably be fine. I am trying to make my shopping list as short as possible!


----------



## Moushe

I second this. My husband and son have very sensitive skin and have no problem with the laundry soap provided.


----------



## Jarmo

Is the reservation process working smoothly now?  We decided to take a last minute trip and VS had a 2BR less than 3 weeks out for $111 a night... I've used them 3 times before but seems like some people have had problems after the system update


----------



## cherylsmike

We booked a last minute (30 days out - last minute for us anyway) trip for our first MNSSHP while we have annual passes.  I had booked CBR but I didn't really want to pay that much for a 4 night trip and our days shifted by one day and there wasn't availability.  We have a ressie in Dec for WBC through VS and so I booked there for this trip to try a shorter stay here before we make a final decision on Pop vs. WBC for the longer Dec. trip.  I know the rooms are much bigger (no comparison really) but it would be our first off-property stay.  

I had booked CBR over the phone while driving and hadn't written my confirmation number down and hadn't gotten the email before I got VS quote back so I couldn't try to change my CBR ressie on the computer.  I called to get the confirmation number to cancel CBR and for reasons only you guys probably get I went ahead and tried to change CBR dates and location.  Of course, since I had already impulsively paid for the VS ressie there was Pop availability and I was able to change it.  WBC was still $200 cheaper than Pop, but now that I am reading about computer issues I am nervous.  I am hoping for the best.  And hoping to love WBC.  POR has always been our happy place.  But part of me thinks I should just write off the money lost for WBC and stick with Pop.


----------



## Lalalyn

We are just back from the beach, so as you can tell I'm gearing up for our next trip. A week at WBC at the end of October!!

Do they have life jackets at the pools or lazy river for little kids?


----------



## Upatnoon

cherylsmike said:


> We booked a last minute (30 days out - last minute for us anyway) trip for our first MNSSHP while we have annual passes.  I had booked CBR but I didn't really want to pay that much for a 4 night trip and our days shifted by one day and there wasn't availability.  We have a ressie in Dec for WBC through VS and so I booked there for this trip to try a shorter stay here before we make a final decision on Pop vs. WBC for the longer Dec. trip.  I know the rooms are much bigger (no comparison really) but it would be our first off-property stay.
> 
> I had booked CBR over the phone while driving and hadn't written my confirmation number down and hadn't gotten the email before I got VS quote back so I couldn't try to change my CBR ressie on the computer.  I called to get the confirmation number to cancel CBR and for reasons only you guys probably get I went ahead and tried to change CBR dates and location.  Of course, since I had already impulsively paid for the VS ressie there was Pop availability and I was able to change it.  WBC was still $200 cheaper than Pop, but now that I am reading about computer issues I am nervous.  I am hoping for the best.  And hoping to love WBC.  POR has always been our happy place.  But part of me thinks I should just write off the money lost for WBC and stick with Pop.



It sounds like you want to try WBC, but fear of the unknown is getting in the way. You will never know unless you stay there. If you are reading this thread, you must know that many people are highly satisfied with WBC. 

I recall a trip a couple of years ago where we went to the Grand Floridian to visit some friends of ours, a family of 5, who was staying there while we were staying at WBC. When we left, our kids commented on how happy they were to get back to WBC where they had plenty of space. 

You just won't know until you go.


----------



## sln88

In case Irma hits.... Has anyone stayed at wbc during a hurricane? I read great things about how Disney takes care of you so curious about wbc. We check in next Friday


----------



## Lalalyn

cherylsmike said:


> We booked a last minute (30 days out - last minute for us anyway) trip for our first MNSSHP while we have annual passes.  I had booked CBR but I didn't really want to pay that much for a 4 night trip and our days shifted by one day and there wasn't availability.  We have a ressie in Dec for WBC through VS and so I booked there for this trip to try a shorter stay here before we make a final decision on Pop vs. WBC for the longer Dec. trip.  I know the rooms are much bigger (no comparison really) but it would be our first off-property stay.
> 
> I had booked CBR over the phone while driving and hadn't written my confirmation number down and hadn't gotten the email before I got VS quote back so I couldn't try to change my CBR ressie on the computer.  I called to get the confirmation number to cancel CBR and for reasons only you guys probably get I went ahead and tried to change CBR dates and location.  Of course, since I had already impulsively paid for the VS ressie there was Pop availability and I was able to change it.  WBC was still $200 cheaper than Pop, but now that I am reading about computer issues I am nervous.  I am hoping for the best.  And hoping to love WBC.  POR has always been our happy place.  But part of me thinks I should just write off the money lost for WBC and stick with Pop.



Our upcoming stay will be our first off site. Like you, we booked an extra trip because we have APs. We have stayed at the Poly our last three visits. 

If it helps, we are trying off site because the studio rooms are getting harder with growing kids and prices in site are getting out of control and will only go higher with gondola, new lands etc. 

So we thought we should give off site with more rooms (so we aren't laying in a dark room at 8pm), a kitchen (we won't cook much but just having breakfast, some fruit, beer and generally not always eating fried seems nice), a washer/dryer (so I don't have to stress so much about packing) and less money a shot. 

WBC seems like a perfect happy medium. It is close, has lots of pools and is a fraction of cost. 

If we like it, the money saved on the hotel probably means we would go down more. We love Disney as a vacation with our kids being 7, 4 and 4. 

I'm expecting a different flow to our vacation being offsite and getting around by rental car. 

But, I think trying off site and in particular WBC is well worth it for people who are going more than once every few years.


----------



## Jarmo

For us, WBC feels less off-site than other options  because it is still inside disney property, so we never leave the Disney bubble. 

 We also hate using busses, so we're driving a rental car no matter where we stay.


----------



## lindsmom

Lalalyn said:


> We are just back from the beach, so as you can tell I'm gearing up for our next trip. A week at WBC at the end of October!!
> 
> Do they have life jackets at the pools or lazy river for little kids?



I did not see any life jackets anywhere - by the pools or rivers.


----------



## cherylsmike

Upatnoon - Exactly!  I am not a fan of the unknown.  But nor do I want to let fear hold me back or cost me money .

Lalalyn - WBC certainly sounds like a great choice for a family of 5. Both my kids are in college now (though thankfully still at home) and most trips have just been the two of us the past few years.  We may not need as much room as your family, but it still feels like WBC makes sense.   I think the toaster will be heaven sent for me.  The washer/dryer is a nice perk as well.  Poly is still a dream for us one day though.  And you are so right that it is getting harder and harder to justify the cost of an on-site stay.  I can't even believe I just typed that!

Thank you both.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

When is the right time to call WBC directly to make sure the reservation is now in my name? I'm preparing a "to do" calendar.


----------



## Jarmo

zebrastreyepz said:


> When is the right time to call WBC directly to make sure the reservation is now in my name? I'm preparing a "to do" calendar.



Two weeks I think


----------



## mickeymom61

What Is your guys experience with requesting rooms. My preference is tower 4 high floor pool view. I don't want to make it so narrow they get irritated and give me nothing I very politely request at checkin.  Also, have you noticed if you go early and checkin and wait for your room to be ready they can accommodate you better. Just trying to figure out checkin day. 12 days!


----------



## bladiator

As a newb (read: never been there) to WBC, I figured this is the place to ask all the questions...

If I were to rent a timeshare week from someone for WBC that goes Sat-Sat or Sun-Sun but I can't get there until Monday night, do they allow that?  Can I pay for a whole week, come late, and then still be sure my room will be there?


----------



## Brian Noble

Jarmo said:


> Two weeks I think


This sounds about right. Owners who cancel reservations less than 15 days prior to check in lose their points, so it is unlikely to get pulled at the last minute.



mickeymom61 said:


> What Is your guys experience with requesting rooms.


In general WBC does not take requests, either prior to arrival or at check in. That doesn't mean that a _very_ polite request when checking in isn't worth making, but don't count on anything in particular. I would think that earlier is better than later, but even that's no guarantee.



bladiator said:


> Can I pay for a whole week, come late, and then still be sure my room will be there?


This should not be a problem, but be sure to call (and possibly have the owner from whom you are renting call as well) to let them know.


----------



## Lisa P.

bladiator said:


> If I were to rent a timeshare week from someone for WBC that goes Sat-Sat or Sun-Sun but I can't get there until Monday night, do they allow that?  Can I pay for a whole week, come late, and then still be sure my room will be there?


Just a caution to be careful.  If you are renting a week's reservation, make sure it's not an RCI exchange week that someone is renting out to you.  Those rentals violate RCI rules and they are subject to cancellation by RCI or the resort - without notice to the renter.

Timeshare reservations are generally held empty for you, even if you don't show up until a day or two late... unless the specific resort has a rule otherwise and that is quite rare.  As a Wyndham owner and timeshare vacationer for ~20 years, I have never heard that any Wyndham resort has such a rule.  If you realize that you will not be able to arrive on check-in day, just notify the resort that you will be checking in late.  By updating the resort daily, you certainly ought to have a room waiting for you to check-in at any time during the reservation period.


----------



## Spanky

It is my understanding that the new Wyndham system no longer requires week stays to be sat-sat or sun-sun. You can do a Monday - Monday.


----------



## Tricia's mom

I am an RCI memeber looking to spend a week at WBC Easter week. ( we always go that week so I am aware of the crowd levels) seems to be nothing yet, do I just keep checking every day ? Any tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## Lisa P.

Wyndham's bulk deposits have only been made through February 2018 at this time.  Placing an OnGoing Search request (OGS) is the best way to snag a desirable week in RCI when a resort or system makes bulk deposits, as Wyndham does.  An OGS may be started up to 2 years in advance of travel and they are supposedly filled as deposits are made, first come, first serve, as in, the earliest started OGS gets the first one.  So there will likely be a LOT of other people on the Easter week 2018 wait list ahead of you.

Prime holiday weeks are also less likely to be deposited by Wyndham because Wyndham owners reserve those dates before bulk deposits are given to RCI.  My suggestion would be to place an OGS for this year's trip and add the dates of next year's trip as well.  Then consider an alternative for this year's trip since it's really a longshot.  To be honest, I sincerely doubt Wyndham will deposit anything at all for Easter week.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Moushe said:


> I second this. My husband and son have very sensitive skin and have no problem with the laundry soap provided.


Yes, it's Country Save, which I thought was interesting. We used to buy it by the box full when we cloth diapered, it's all we used. Good for sensitive skin.


Lalalyn said:


> On of my girls seems to be developing sensitive skin so I will probably need to bring my own soap for the washing machine.
> 
> Do the washing machines take regular or HE?
> 
> And getting so excited!  We are on our last night of our beach vacation and less than two months from Disney!  I'm making packing lists!!!



The laundry detergent provided is Country Save natural laundry detergent. When we cloth diapered I ordered it by the box full, good for sensitive skin. I was surprised to see that's what they provide! http://www.countrysave.com/


----------



## Tricia's mom

Thanks Lisa, I appreciate the info. 
I will start the OGS .


----------



## tiggerfied

Hi - Is anyone there now?  Has anyone heard any word from Bonnet Creek - officially or unofficially - what they are planning to do in regard to Irma?  Anything about refunds, or being able to accommodate people who can't get flights out, etc. We have reservations beginning 9/12 at WBC.


----------



## sln88

tiggerfied said:


> Hi - Is anyone there now?  Has anyone heard any word from Bonnet Creek - officially or unofficially - what they are planning to do in regard to Irma?  Anything about refunds, or being able to accommodate people who can't get flights out, etc. We have reservations beginning 9/12 at WBC.



I had gotten my reservation for tomorrow off eBay from vacation strategies. I called and they will cancel and give me credit. But they don't have rooms available for when I was thinking of going


----------



## bladiator

JuneChickie said:


> The good news , no shortage of soda yet .



I love good old fashioned optimism.


----------



## bladiator

I have been watching redweek for Bonnet Creek weeks in early December.  Right now it's flooded with September weeks, but am I fooling myself that it will be the same the closer we get to October, November, December?  Or is September just a time that people are trying to get rid of accommodations there and December is slim pickings?  I just don't want to make a huge mistake waiting and then not finding a place to stay.


----------



## pmdeve

I am trying to book at Bonnet Creek but there was no availability with Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades.  Any suggestions where I could try to find a reservation?


----------



## Brian Noble

Tricia's mom said:


> I am an RCI memeber looking to spend a week at WBC Easter week. ( we always go that week so I am aware of the crowd levels) seems to be nothing yet, do I just keep checking every day ? Any tips would be much appreciated!


If you mean the week starting Easter weekend (checking in 3/30, 3/31, or 4/1) it might not be deposited. According to the owner availability calendar, 4/2 is sold out in standard 2BR units. 1BR standard still has availability, but that might be gone by the time the deposit rolls around.

I'd have a backup plan.


----------



## BostonEd

Lisa P. said:


> Wyndham's bulk deposits have only been made through February 2018 at this time.


Does Wyndham do its deposits sporadically, or on a rolling basis. Like, if February is in there now, does that mean April will reliably be there two months from now? Or will they dump more at some yet-to-be-determined date?


----------



## Peggy5555

bladiator said:


> I have been watching redweek for Bonnet Creek weeks in early December.  Right now it's flooded with September weeks, but am I fooling myself that it will be the same the closer we get to October, November, December?  Or is September just a time that people are trying to get rid of accommodations there and December is slim pickings?  I just don't want to make a huge mistake waiting and then not finding a place to stay.



Check Ebay -- I've found my week before on there.  Just be sure and check their ratings, but most are very reliable.


----------



## Peggy5555

pmdeve said:


> I am trying to book at Bonnet Creek but there was no availability with Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades.  Any suggestions where I could try to find a reservation?


Check Ebay -- I've found my week before on there. Just be sure and check their ratings, but most are very reliable.


----------



## RangerPooh

We are owners at WBC and were hesitant to stay off site at first. In the past we lived on the west coast and rarely had rental cars, therefore we relied on Disney for bus transportation. Staying on property was pleasant, we never left the Disney bubble, and it was convenient. A few years ago we started staying at WBC and found it to be wonderful! The rooms are spacious. We're spoiled having a kitchen, there are plenty of pools, BBQs are nice, and we still aren't leaving the Disney bubble. It's close to everything. We now live in the south and drive to WDW, so we always have a car. Paying for parking isn't a deal breaker for us as we buy APs. We've stayed in DVC units (studios to Grand Villas) and found WBC to be just as nice. While it doesn't have Disney images on the walls it's clean and we often watch fireworks from our hotel room.


----------



## Jarmo

Do people request a crib ahead of time or check in?


----------



## rgb18

Ive been unable to book the week I would like at WBC in october. Does anyone have any second favorite places to stay that I can start researching!


----------



## Upatnoon

pmdeve said:


> I am trying to book at Bonnet Creek but there was no availability with Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades.  Any suggestions where I could try to find a reservation?


Ebay and Redweek have plenty of availability. You can also find it on Tugbbs.com


----------



## Upatnoon

Jarmo said:


> Do people request a crib ahead of time or check in?


Ebay and Redweek have plenty of availability. You can also find it on Tugbbs.com


----------



## rgb18

Upatnoon said:


> Ebay and Redweek have plenty of availability. You can also find it on Tugbbs.com



I've tried the same for October with no luck. eBay and Redweek dont have the dates I'm looking for (10/11-10/18). Haven't tried Tugbbs.com tho. Thanks, will do that!


----------



## OSUZorba

In case anyone is interested. I am at WBC now and they have given everyone notices asking that everyone evacuate by tomorrow morning. They did say that if you can't evacuate, that you can stay, however, expect long periods of no food, no water, no power and no services for an extended period of time. They trimmed back a ton of the trees near our building (VC) and have sand bags sitting by all the doors (not in place yet). They have asked that everyone move the patio furniture inside by tomorrow at 10am.

We are supposed to fly out tomorrow at noon, all flights after 4 pm are cancelled. Wyndham has said that if you get stuck after check out they will "look into availability" but I think we have decided if our flight gets cancelled we are going to start driving.

Also it is almost freakishly empty here. There are only three cars in the parking lot in front of VC, including mine tonight at 10:30 pm.


----------



## OSUZorba

I also wanted to report on my experience with Skyauction.com. They are legit. I booked through them using the "buyitnow" option back in ~June. It is an RCI certificate booking, not direct through the resort. As such the reservation was listed as "unassigned" in the Wyndham system. It created some confusion at check in until I told them it was an RCI booking. Then they were able to find it and it was no issue.


----------



## babyready

bladiator said:


> I have been watching redweek for Bonnet Creek weeks in early December.  Right now it's flooded with September weeks, but am I fooling myself that it will be the same the closer we get to October, November, December?  Or is September just a time that people are trying to get rid of accommodations there and December is slim pickings?  I just don't want to make a huge mistake waiting and then not finding a place to stay.



I need a three bedroom the last week of Nov/start of Dec. I am trying to wait until 60 days out to really start looking but I am nervous about availability. I think last minute is really the best at WBC but it is nerve wracking!

At least, that is what I am understanding, that it is best to wait until 60 days out. Does that still seem to be the case? Anyone want to offer input?


----------



## Upatnoon

rgb18 said:


> I've tried the same for October with no luck. eBay and Redweek dont have the dates I'm looking for (10/11-10/18). Haven't tried Tugbbs.com tho. Thanks, will do that!



When people book stays on speculation to rent, they rarely will book a Wednesday-Wednesday. In the timeshare world you're still going to find most stays booked on speculation start on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## rgb18

Thanks, that's what I figured! Most of the places I've contacted said that the later 1/2 of that week still has availability. It's the first half that is totally booked.


----------



## Peggy5555

OSUZorba said:


> In case anyone is interested. I am at WBC now and they have given everyone notices asking that everyone evacuate by tomorrow morning. They did say that if you can't evacuate, that you can stay, however, expect long periods of no food, no water, no power and no services for an extended period of time. They trimmed back a ton of the trees near our building (VC) and have sand bags sitting by all the doors (not in place yet). They have asked that everyone move the patio furniture inside by tomorrow at 10am.
> 
> We are supposed to fly out tomorrow at noon, all flights after 4 pm are cancelled. Wyndham has said that if you get stuck after check out they will "look into availability" but I think we have decided if our flight gets cancelled we are going to start driving.
> 
> Also it is almost freakishly empty here. There are only three cars in the parking lot in front of VC, including mine tonight at 10:30 pm.


Thank you for updating us!  I was very very curious as to what is happening there now.  We still have a month before our trip, but was wondering what was happening to the people that are there now.


----------



## KristinU

OSUZorba said:


> In case anyone is interested. I am at WBC now and they have given everyone notices asking that everyone evacuate by tomorrow morning. They did say that if you can't evacuate, that you can stay, however, expect long periods of no food, no water, no power and no services for an extended period of time. They trimmed back a ton of the trees near our building (VC) and have sand bags sitting by all the doors (not in place yet). They have asked that everyone move the patio furniture inside by tomorrow at 10am.
> 
> We are supposed to fly out tomorrow at noon, all flights after 4 pm are cancelled. Wyndham has said that if you get stuck after check out they will "look into availability" but I think we have decided if our flight gets cancelled we are going to start driving.
> 
> Also it is almost freakishly empty here. There are only three cars in the parking lot in front of VC, including mine tonight at 10:30 pm.



Thanks for the update!  Safe travels...however you end up getting out of there!


----------



## disneyderns

First off - prayers to all in Florida and I hope that everyone stays safe!

Now my travel question - I'm looking at booking at Bonnet Creek through VRBO.  I've found one managed by VMG Resorts.  Anyone have any experience renting?  No reviews are there for the property.  I have noticed people requesting buildings when checking in.  If I rent through VRBO is that an option or am I usually renting a specific unit?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

babyready said:


> At least, that is what I am understanding, that it is best to wait until 60 days out. Does that still seem to be the case? Anyone want to offer input?


Given the changes Wyndham has made to how reservations work for large-point owners, I would have a backup plan.


----------



## vbarry

Considering a reservation the week after Xmas. We are DVC members but there is no availability. My worry is traffic. I remember seeing the long lines of traffic to get into the parks a few years ago. Does the shuttle bus from Bonnet Creek get to use the Disney bus lanes? Any experience with traffic or resort experience the week after Christmas? Thank you!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

rgb18 said:


> Ive been unable to book the week I would like at WBC in october. Does anyone have any second favorite places to stay that I can start researching!


We've stayed at the Sheraton Vistana Villages (on I-drive) and the Marriott Grande Vista...both great properties. This will be our first visit to WBC but I had no problem picking the other in the event I didn't get a good deal from Redweek.


----------



## KristinU

Is anyone at WBC right now?  I hope and pray that everyone weathered Irma safely.


----------



## Spanky

Someone posted on Facebook that WBC lost 30 trees but everything else appeared to be ok


----------



## Peggy5555

Would love a recent update on Bonnet Creek and how it weathered the hurricane.


----------



## Jarmo

I saw this posted on another forum:

"Just called Bonnet Creek (we arrive tomorrow). Resort is operational with only a few trees down."


----------



## katallo

I have read the Disney resort threads.  Sounds like they took care of guests!  I am curious.  How were things at BC?  I know there are not many restaurants but hopefully everyone was ok.


----------



## Biggen

We check in Friday at WBC. I hope there was a lot of cancellations this weekend!


----------



## Brttnys

BostonEd said:


> Does Wyndham do its deposits sporadically, or on a rolling basis. Like, if February is in there now, does that mean April will reliably be there two months from now? Or will they dump more at some yet-to-be-determined date?



Unfortunately, it seems to be rather random.  I watched very closely from when they listed the October rooms, all the way through February.  Some times it is a couple months between listings, and other times it is a week or two.  In particular, February (when I wanted to book) was listed less than 2 weeks after January.  I was hoping to have a little more time to grab my rooms for financial reasons, but we managed it.


----------



## Pmctn

We are checking in Saturday at WBC. Glad to hear it came through ok.


----------



## cocoabean1

I know it must be here somewhere-  can someone please tell me what kind of coffee makers are in the unit?  Keurig?


----------



## pepperandchips

cocoabean1 said:


> I know it must be here somewhere-  can someone please tell me what kind of coffee makers are in the unit?  Keurig?


Cone type basket multi cup pot


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Hello...so this will be our first time staying at WBC. Can anyone advise which building I should request and how good they are at accommodating requests?We will be 4 adults and 5 children (2-10). We would like to be near a pool with a bar.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Peggy5555

Please update us as to the condition of Bonnet Creek after the hurricane. Anyone there now? Are services back to normal?


----------



## Brojoef

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Hello...so this will be our first time staying at WBC. Can anyone advise which building I should request and how good they are at accommodating requests?We will be 4 adults and 5 children (2-10). We would like to be near a pool with a bar.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


4,5 or 6 are our favorites. 4 has a standard swimming pool and bar, 5 lazy river no bar (but close to pool 4 bar), 6 big pool and slide plus bar. Have fun!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Brojoef said:


> 4,5 or 6 are our favorites. 4 has a standard swimming pool and bar, 5 lazy river no bar (but close to pool 4 bar), 6 big pool and slide plus bar. Have fun!


Thank you!!!Have you been lucky with your requests?I rented directly from an owner so I'm worried I won't have much luck.


----------



## Brojoef

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Thank you!!!Have you been lucky with your requests?I rented directly from an owner so I'm worried I won't have much luck.


We have had 50-50 luck! I do think getting there earlier helps. I have heard they don't really pay attention to room requests when you call or email. It seems that talking to the person at the check-in counter is your best bet.


----------



## Brian Noble

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Hello...so this will be our first time staying at WBC. Can anyone advise which building I should request and how good they are at accommodating requests?We will be 4 adults and 5 children (2-10). We would like to be near a pool with a bar.


Generally speaking, Bonnet does not take location requests unless you are a VIP Owner staying on your own points. They might shuffle things when you check in, but they might not. However, the resort is very compact, and nothing is particularly far from anything else. There are at least two different pool bars, so you'll never be too far from one.


----------



## Biggen

I'm checking in tomorrow so I called WBC yesterday in order to "request" a room in tower 4 on the ground floor.  Over the years we like this location the best.  Anyway, I've never called in before check-in to see if I could make a request so I thought I would give it a try.  The 1st lady I talked to said she couldn't take a request like that unless I was an owner.  Ok, no problem.  I waited an hour and called back and spoke to another lady.  She took the request with no problem, spent a couple moments typing it into the computer and said I was all set!

So we will see when I check in if this actually works.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Biggen said:


> I'm checking in tomorrow so I called WBC yesterday in order to "request" a room in tower 4 on the ground floor.  Over the years we like this location the best.  Anyway, I've never called in before check-in to see if I could make a request so I thought I would give it a try.  The 1st lady I talked to said she couldn't take a request like that unless I was an owner.  Ok, no problem.  I waited an hour and called back and spoke to another lady.  She took the request with no problem, spent a couple moments typing it into the computer and said I was all set!
> 
> So we will see when I check in if this actually works.


Ha!!let me know if your wish was granted


----------



## crys1158

Anyone have a September activity schedule?


----------



## Biggen

We are checked in at WBC at the 4th tower and ground floor like I had requested.  So that is good news.

The patio furniture was still in the room so we moved that out to the patio. There are tons of dehumidifiers present around property so I'm guessing there was some wet carpets.  I found a dead dried earthworm under the coffee table in our room so im assuming the flooding pushed it in.

The resort itself is not full at all. I asked at the front desk if they were full this weekend and they said not even close.


----------



## DisneyGal2017

Hey guys, do the rooms have a safe? How about a toaster? Haha strange questions!


----------



## StarCruiser

DisneyGal2017 said:


> Hey guys, do the rooms have a safe? How about a toaster? Haha strange questions!


The two room unit we stayed in had both a safe (in the master closet) and a toaster.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Biggen said:


> We are checked in at WBC at the 4th tower and ground floor like I had requested.  So that is good news.
> 
> The patio furniture was still in the room so we moved that out to the patio. There are tons of dehumidifiers present around property so I'm guessing there was some wet carpets.  I found a dead dried earthworm under the coffee table in our room so im assuming the flooding pushed it in.
> 
> The resort itself is not full at all. I asked at the front desk if they were full this weekend and they said not even close.


Thanks so much for that info...i hope you enjoy your trip!!!so glad you got the room you wanted.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Anyone know how the breakfast is on WBC property?


----------



## Biggen

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Anyone know how the breakfast is on WBC property?



There is a breakfast buffet at the hotel tower (tower 6 I think). We are headed there in 10 minutes. It's a bit pricey but it's very good and they don't charge for kids under 4 or so.


----------



## Cruella's Hubby

We are staying at Bonnet creek for the 1st time in December.  Half of our party is arriving in Orlando several hours earlier than we are( The reservation is in our name not theirs).  Can they store their luggage with bell services before we are there to check in?  Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## pepperandchips

Cruella's Hubby said:


> We are staying at Bonnet creek for the 1st time in December.  Half of our party is arriving in Orlando several hours earlier than we are( The reservation is in our name not theirs).  Can they store their luggage with bell services before we are there to check in?  Thanks in advance for any information!



This should not be a problem!


----------



## pepperandchips

Gotta plug Shelby Resorts again. They got me a 2 bedroom deluxe for the weekend prior to Halloween that is going for ridiculous amounts (and/or piecemeal not including the Saturday) on eBay. $140ish a night. I'm elated and looking forward to returning to my "home resort".


----------



## cherylsmike

We are 12 days out and I called the resort this morning to confirm the reservation was in my name.  I don't think they could find it until I told them it was for 4 nights or maybe that it was from Vacation Strategies but finally they found it.  I feel a little better.  I am still a bit nervous, but we stayed at a Best Western Plus for a couple nights this weekend and that room was bad.  The door was super light, there was a huge gap under it we shoved a towel under for privacy, the bathroom light was outside the bathroom, no vent fan, and the worst part was the bed.  Having survived that I'm sure WBC will feel like a palace.  But if you have stayed there and liked the beds please post I would love a little confirmation.


----------



## pepperandchips

cherylsmike said:


> We are 12 days out and I called the resort this morning to confirm the reservation was in my name.  I don't think they could find it until I told them it was for 4 nights or maybe that it was from Vacation Strategies but finally they found it.  I feel a little better.  I am still a bit nervous, but we stayed at a Best Western Plus for a couple nights this weekend and that room was bad.  The door was super light, there was a huge gap under it we shoved a towel under for privacy, the bathroom light was outside the bathroom, no vent fan, and the worst part was the bed.  Having survived that I'm sure WBC will feel like a palace.  But if you have stayed there and liked the beds please post I would love a little confirmation.



Woof, sorry to hear about that stay at Best Western Plus. I've only been in the master king bed at WBC but found it great - super comfy with nice pillows.


----------



## AJFireman

You  definitely will be pleased so much better than any Best Western


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> We are checked in at WBC at the 4th tower and ground floor like I had requested.  So that is good news.
> 
> The patio furniture was still in the room so we moved that out to the patio. There are tons of dehumidifiers present around property so I'm guessing there was some wet carpets.  I found a dead dried earthworm under the coffee table in our room so im assuming the flooding pushed it in.
> 
> The resort itself is not full at all. I asked at the front desk if they were full this weekend and they said not even close.



Thanks for the status update.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Princess SarahK

First stay at WBC!! Excuse my newbie questions! 

Can I ship to or have groceries delivered? 

Also, we have a 1 bedroom (larger unit requested). Which buildings should I request for fireworks views? My kiddos appreciate fireworks more from afar right now


----------



## jkh36619

Princess SarahK said:


> First stay at WBC!! Excuse my newbie questions!
> 
> Can I ship to or have groceries delivered?
> 
> Also, we have a 1 bedroom (larger unit requested). Which buildings should I request for fireworks views? My kiddos appreciate fireworks more from afar right now



T5 Pool view is good for seeing HS Star Wars fireworks. I dont know about groceries


----------



## pepperandchips

Princess SarahK said:


> First stay at WBC!! Excuse my newbie questions!
> 
> Can I ship to or have groceries delivered?
> 
> Also, we have a 1 bedroom (larger unit requested). Which buildings should I request for fireworks views? My kiddos appreciate fireworks more from afar right now



We have had amazon shipments delivered to the resort several times. They will hold it for you. I don't know about grocery delivery but would suspect yes. I believe that bell services has refrigerated storage if a grocery service will deliver to bell services. 

Generally if your unit has a good view toward the main building you can see the Hollywood Studios fireworks. Just ask at check in, the agents at check in will generally help you with a specific view if they can. I think that would be better than a tower request as based on the shape of the buildings you could conceivably get the tower you request but facing the wrong way for fireworks.


----------



## Princess SarahK

Another Newbie question...how do you guys get around paying $25/day for parking at the parks? Go to a resort and allow yourself extra time for travel? 

Years ago my Mom would get AAA parking passes, but they've since stopped selling them.


----------



## lindsey

regarding parking - for the times we do not have annual passes, we just budget the cost in our vacation.


----------



## Jarmo

Princess SarahK said:


> Another Newbie question...how do you guys get around paying $25/day for parking at the parks? Go to a resort and allow yourself extra time for travel?
> 
> Years ago my Mom would get AAA parking passes, but they've since stopped selling them.



You can't (or at least not supposed to) leave a car at a resort just to use Disney transportation.  $20 for parking is peanuts compared to what you save at Bonnet Creek


----------



## Princess SarahK

lindsey said:


> regarding parking - for the times we do not have annual passes, we just budget the cost in our vacation.





Jarmo said:


> You can't (or at least not supposed to) leave a car at a resort just to use Disney transportation.  $20 for parking is peanuts compared to what you save at Bonnet Creek





That's true. I hadn't thought about it, big picture style. I'll be sure to add that amount to my Disney gift cards I purchase to cover it! Can I use a gift card to pay for parking? I've only ever stayed on property so I don't know what to do in that regard. Thanks!!


----------



## Jarmo

Princess SarahK said:


> That's true. I hadn't thought about it, big picture style. I'll be sure to add that amount to my Disney gift cards I purchase to cover it! Can I use a gift card to pay for parking? I've only ever stayed on property so I don't know what to do in that regard. Thanks!!



Yep, gift card works for parking! Also, if you park hop you can show your receipt and not have to pay again that day


----------



## Oliver's Nana

infopurposesonly said:


> Has anyone booked WBC through Jeff Hudson? He is on VRBO and also has a website, Wholesale Holiday Rentals.


Hi, did you end up booking with Jeff Hudson? If so, how did the transaction go?  Thanks!!


----------



## Oliver's Nana

staceywj said:


> I am also interested in hearing about VRBO.  We gotta great quote from Jeff Hudson but also nervous.   Any experience through booking through him?


Hi, did you end up booking with Jeff Hudson? If so, how did the transaction go?  Thanks!!


----------



## Brian Noble

Princess SarahK said:


> how do you guys get around paying $25/day for parking at the parks?


I just happily pay the $20. The total cost of my vacation is still well under the cost of a single Moderate Disney hotel room.


----------



## Pmctn

Our stay at WBC has been great. With a 12 & 14 year old the extra room to spread out and kitchen has made a huge difference. Being able to do 8 nights instead of the 5 nights we did in the past has made for a more relaxing pace. The view from tower 5 is wonderful.  Thanks so much to everyone who shared info on this thread.


----------



## wintotty

Could someone let me know the phone number at WBC?
I made a reservation through VS, and want to call WBC 2 weeks before to make sure my name is in the system.


----------



## Peggy5555

Pmctn said:


> Our stay at WBC has been great. With a 12 & 14 year old the extra room to spread out and kitchen has made a huge difference. Being able to do 8 nights instead of the 5 nights we did in the past has made for a more relaxing pace. The view from tower 5 is wonderful.  Thanks so much to everyone who shared info on this thread.


Curious as to your view.  Last time we were there we could see the epcot ball from our balcony, and several different fireworks, but mostly just parking lot underneath and lots of woods.  Wonder if the pool side view would be better and can you see any fireworks from there?


----------



## crys1158

Our flight got delayed we have a lot of unopened items that need to be gone by 6am. Are their any takers? We have a unopened milk and soda some beer and apple juice and more! 3 pool noodles that won't fit in the pay it forward bin. Pm me if you would like anything


----------



## ibob52

*maybe plan C .. Building 4 has a wooden box in the lobby .. for leaving items to share.

I do not know if the other Buildings have a *share box* in their lobbies.


*


----------



## phinz

Building 2 had a box when we were there back in February.


----------



## Brojoef

pepperandchips said:


> Gotta plug Shelby Resorts again. They got me a 2 bedroom deluxe for the weekend prior to Halloween that is going for ridiculous amounts (and/or piecemeal not including the Saturday) on eBay. $140ish a night. I'm elated and looking forward to returning to my "home resort".


We love Shelby resorts too!


----------



## Brojoef

ibob52 said:


> *maybe plan C .. Building 4 has a wooden box in the lobby .. for leaving items to share.
> 
> I do not know if the other Buildings have a *share box* in their lobbies.
> 
> *


5 does as well


----------



## Doberge

Has anyone heard anything about experiences renting WBC through airbnb?


----------



## staceywj

I cannot remember what building I stay in last time and loved it...it had a pool view of the lazy river.  When we walked out of the building, there was a pool vey close.  I think the hot tub was towards the left.  DH thinks Tower 5 is coming to mind?


----------



## Brojoef

staceywj said:


> I cannot remember what building I stay in last time and loved it...it had a pool view of the lazy river.  When we walked out of the building, there was a pool vey close.  I think the hot tub was towards the left.  DH thinks Tower 5 is coming to mind?


You got it, Tower 5


----------



## staceywj

Brojoef said:


> You got it, Tower 5


 Thank you for confirming!


----------



## Tattylou

I can't find my past post and I know someone answered me already months ago.  What are the vacation rental companies that people use to book at Bonnet Creek? There's one that I'm trying to remember and I had even called and talked to the super nice gentleman who runs it....I'm spacing on the name of it bc it was months and months ago!!  Thank you!


Nevermind I found it - Vacation Upgrades!


----------



## Pmctn

Peggy5555 said:


> Curious as to your view.  Last time we were there we could see the epcot ball from our balcony, and several different fireworks, but mostly just parking lot underneath and lots of woods.  Wonder if the pool side view would be better and can you see any fireworks from there?



We were in Tower 5 room 1382. We had great views of MK and Epcot fireworks. Yes the parking lot was directly below us but that didn't bother us at all. The view of the woods was beautiful. We were very amazed to be in the middle of everything but not just looking at wall to wall buildings. 

The only unmagical thing I ran into was interrupting a young black guy trying to break into our van in the parking garage. Security responded quickly but he was gone long before they could get there. That said I would not park in the garage again.


----------



## sharadoc

Hi everyone! We're taking the plunge to Bonnet Creek for our March trip. We're coming for a short choir trip so we won't be using EMH or spending a lot of time at the resort, but we've been scared to go off-property. But since the trip is on the shorter side, we can take it!

We've been wanting to try it forever so we're super thrilled. I've been reading the threads and learning all about the resort. We're excited. Plus the money we'll save will make it easy to buy APs for our March and October trips!

Woo Hoo!


----------



## disney*mom*82

Hello! We will be staying at BC 10/14-21 for a medical conference that will be taking place near by. We have a 2br reserved. We have 6 kiddos (3 with special needs). I am looking for advice on the best tower or location if we hope to see fireworks at night and be close to pools. I saw a lot of talk about tower 5, but wanted to check on any other info.


----------



## Jarmo

disney*mom*82 said:


> Hello! We will be staying at BC 10/14-21 for a medical conference that will be taking place near by. We have a 2br reserved. We have 6 kiddos (3 with special needs). I am looking for advice on the best tower or location if we hope to see fireworks at night and be close to pools. I saw a lot of talk about tower 5, but wanted to check on any other info.




We just stayed in tower 4, great view of the fireworks and the lazy river and pool bar are right outside


----------



## wintotty

Are there anyone recently stayed at WBC had issues with reservation? My trip is within a month, and I'm worried a little bit. I want to confirm reservation at 2 weeks mark, and E-mailed several times to Vacation Strategy for WBC phone number, but haven't received any responses at all....... Any feedback will be appreciated!


----------



## Willow1213

Just checked in today to WBC, booked with Vacation Strategies. No issues at all at check in. We received a brand new renovated room in Tower 2 at first, but had to be moved due to an issue with the plumbing in master bedroom. I took quite a few photos, which I will post later. The renovation is beautiful. 

Now in a room in tower 4 with a side view of Epcot. Watched Illuminations from our balcony.


----------



## Maura S

Hi - we just booked the WBC via Expedia for the week of Thanksgiving - looking forward to the lazy river, slides and drinks


----------



## rgb18

Curious if visitors are allowed on property? We will be at WBC in mid October and have family members who live in FL who would like to come visit us. Is this possible?


----------



## wintotty

Willow1213 said:


> Just checked in today to WBC, booked with Vacation Strategies. No issues at all at check in. We received a brand new renovated room in Tower 2 at first, but had to be moved due to an issue with the plumbing in master bedroom. I took quite a few photos, which I will post later. The renovation is beautiful.
> 
> Now in a room in tower 4 with a side view of Epcot. Watched Illuminations from our balcony.



Awesome! Glad to know everything seems to be sorted out for reservation. I will look out for your pictures, enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## bladiator

If I see someone offering a 5-night stay for rent at Bonnet Creek ... when do those usually start?  Any time? Or is this a Monday-Friday type thing?


----------



## Upatnoon

bladiator said:


> If I see someone offering a 5-night stay for rent at Bonnet Creek ... when do those usually start?  Any time? Or is this a Monday-Friday type thing?


They could start at anytime, however must stays start on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.

The cheaper ones usually start on Sunday.


----------



## Upatnoon

rgb18 said:


> Curious if visitors are allowed on property? We will be at WBC in mid October and have family members who live in FL who would like to come visit us. Is this possible?


Of course they can visit. They can even stay with you if you are under the occupancy limit. This is not a Disney hotel where they charge for having extra people in the room.


----------



## Peggy5555

Do they have any rollaway cots available?  Have a grandson (10 yrs old), just decided to join us.


----------



## Peggy5555

Is there a layout of the resort somewhere on the internet?  I'm looking for where each tower is located along with where the pools, lazy rivers, playgrounds etc are located.


----------



## Peggy5555

Peggy5555 said:


> Is there a layout of the resort somewhere on the internet?  I'm looking for where each tower is located along with where the pools, lazy rivers, playgrounds etc are located.


 never mind, found it on a old post.


----------



## Upatnoon

No rollaways are available. How many people do you have for the room? If you have someone who doesn't want to share a bed I suggest an air mattress.



Peggy5555 said:


> Do they have any rollaway cots available?  Have a grandson (10 yrs old), just decided to join us.


----------



## Doberge

How are the on site dining options? Anything worth hiring up? Or do people usually shoot over to a Disney Springs?


----------



## BigredNole

Doberge said:


> How are the on site dining options? Anything worth hiring up? Or do people usually shoot over to a Disney Springs?


We either cookout or eat somewhere off property, but definitely not on Disney property.


----------



## ibob52

WBC map ...

*The playground is near Tower 1 and Tower 2 .. *

*mini golf is in front of Tower 2  .. I can see it by clicking on the map. *


----------



## chicagoshannon

Doberge said:


> How are the on site dining options? Anything worth hiring up? Or do people usually shoot over to a Disney Springs?


Towers 3 and 5 have bar/food.  The pizza from tower 3 is pretty good.  I believe I had nachos from tower 5 last year.  It works if you're not wanting to leave the property or cook but it's not something you'll want to do every day.  I believe there is also a restaurant inside the hotel which is in between tower 6 and 3.  I've never eaten there though.


----------



## Peggy5555

Upatnoon said:


> No rollaways are available. How many people do you have for the room? If you have someone who doesn't want to share a bed I suggest an air mattress.


Thank you for the reply.  We have considered just purchasing a single air mattress for our grandson (he's 10).


----------



## Peggy5555

ibob52 said:


> *The playground is near Tower 1 and Tower 2 .. *
> 
> *The mini golf area is by Tower 2  .. that I can see by clicking on the map*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 273681*


Thank you so much!  This is much better than the one I found posted.


----------



## cammie810

You can have an air mattress shipped directly to the resort from Amazon.  I recently ordered an Intex brand twin that had its own pump and was super comfortable


----------



## wintotty

Do they have any Halloween activity for kids scheduled?


----------



## Princess SarahK

How does Amazon or Garden Grocer work with WBC? Do they deliver to your room/tower? Or to the front/bell services? Are they then delivered to our room? 

Also what does VIP mean? Our reservation confirmation says 'VIP Benefits Apply' as well as a larger unit being requested. How much larger are they?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Princess SarahK said:


> How does Amazon or Garden Grocer work with WBC? Do they deliver to your room/tower? Or to the front/bell services? Are they then delivered to our room?
> 
> Also what does VIP mean? Our reservation confirmation says 'VIP Benefits Apply' as well as a larger unit being requested. How much larger are they?


Amazon or Garden Grocer would be delivered to Bell Services.  VIP has to do with the person that owns the points.  If you are booked in a 2 bedroom and a 3 bedroom is available in a certain time frame (depends on what level VIP the owner is) you will get upgraded to the larger room.  Now, that also depends on your contract with the rental company.  That's why the rental company doesn't usually put your name on the reservation until 2 weeks before you check in.  It's easier for them to switch people to different rooms to make the most of the points they have.


----------



## Peggy5555

I am so excited !!!  We leave for Disney friday night -- it's a long drive for us, so spending the night half way there and arriving at BC on Saturday!  Just looked at the weather forcast and it's showing rain everyday.  Any good tips for what to do with the grandkids during really bad days?  They are 12, 10 and 3


----------



## WannaGoDW

Does anyone know -- is the Disney desk in the lobby an actual Disney affiliate or just a company that sells tickets? Just wondering if they can connect tickets on our account with ones we hope to buy
Thanks!


----------



## mjohnson96

I love using Ken and Denise for our rentals, this trip though I am going crazy and visiting during Spring Break next year.  Ken sent a very nice email letting me know they no longer will book prime season stays unless it is within their 60 day VIP window.  So those that do use vacation upgrades just a note they are no longer booking prime season stays at this time, we ended up going through vacation strategy instead for the 2 rooms needed but will diffently contact them first like usual for our future trips outside those windows.


----------



## BigredNole

Princess SarahK said:


> How does Amazon or Garden Grocer work with WBC? Do they deliver to your room/tower? Or to the front/bell services? Are they then delivered to our room?
> 
> Also what does VIP mean? Our reservation confirmation says 'VIP Benefits Apply' as well as a larger unit being requested. How much larger are they?


I think it just means you were booked by a VIP Member. We have always been booked by VIP members with and we got nothing out of it. As for a "larger unit", if there is one available at check-in you can ask to see if they will upgrade you. More than likely there won't be any because there is still a very solid market for the megarenters within 60-days.


----------



## Willow1213

Finally getting back onto the boards after our trip. Wow, were we impressed with WBC! We will definitely be returning. I had the opportunity to see one of the newly remodeled 2 Bedroom Deluxe units in Tower 2, and took a good number of photos to share with the group. The lighting is not great, but it still shows how beautiful these units look. They were remodeling Tower 3 during our stay.


----------



## KristinU

Thanks for posting Willow1213!  I'm excited to see the bar stools...I manage to stub a toe at least once a trip on the metal scrollwork ones.


----------



## Princess SarahK

Where can I find a list of things in the units? I am beginning to plan a shopping list for when we arrive and I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed. Can anyone share their packing/shopping list?


----------



## KristinU

Princess SarahK said:


> Where can I find a list of things in the units? I am beginning to plan a shopping list for when we arrive and I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed. Can anyone share their packing/shopping list?



It probably depends on how much you plan to cook, but the kitchen is really well equipped with pretty much anything you'd need, really.  We do add a few things, but not much!  

The additional things we pack or buy:
- A few ziploc bags for marinating, leftovers, etc.
- I pack a few dishwasher pods and laundry pods - they give you some, but usually not enough for us and it is easy enough to throw a few in a ziploc.
- Dish soap and liquid hand soap.  They do give you a little dish soap, but it is not quite enough for us.  We prefer liquid over bar soap, so I pack or pick up a couple of pumps for the bathrooms.
- Aluminum foil (the non-stick kind that we like)
- Paper towels (the ones that come with the villa are the cheaper kind, I like my Bounty select-a-size or store equivalent...but you might not be as weird about paper towels as I am!)
- Grilling tools.  You can check them out from the activity desk, but I find it easier to just pack a set along and not mess with checking out and returning.
- Speaking of grilling, we pack a collapsible basket thing for carrying stuff to and from the grills.

That's about it for us.  

Somewhere there is a Youtube video that goes through all of the kitchen cabinets and drawers to show everything that is there.  Maybe someone has a link handy?  I know it was somewhere on this thread, but it has been a while!


----------



## KristinU

Found it!



BigredNole said:


>


----------



## sharadoc

Hi. Our primary need is ease of parking,  and getting in and out. We don't plan to use the pools, maybe will try the mini golf. We were thinking Building 1 or 2. Any opinions??


----------



## disney*mom*82

Has this building been renovated? Hoping for both a renovated room and fireworks view! LOL!


----------



## DaisyandBoo

disney*mom*82 said:


> Has this building been renovated? Hoping for both a renovated room and fireworks view! LOL!



I am also wondering which buildings have been renovated. We stayed in 4 one year ago. It was great but I'm not sure if it was a renovated room.


----------



## Peggy5555

DaisyandBoo said:


> I am also wondering which buildings have been renovated. We stayed in 4 one year ago. It was great but I'm not sure if it was a renovated room.


We are in building 4 (checked in today). We are on the 13th floor, and our room has been renovated. It's very nice.


----------



## Brian Noble

Princess SarahK said:


> Our reservation confirmation says 'VIP Benefits Apply'





BigredNole said:


> I think it just means you were booked by a VIP Member.



It doesn't even mean that. VIP owners get certain small perks (early check-in, free newspaper, etc.) However, not all resorts offer these amenities---typically only those which are also managed by Wyndham. If "VIP Benefits Apply" is listed, it means that a  VIP owner, staying on their own points, has access to those perks. It doesn't mean anything for someone renting, even if from a VIP owner.


----------



## tjlamphere

BigredNole said:


> They will not assign a room until inventory is available. However, I will be checked in, guarantee a room is reserved for me, and I have to wait until it is available. There is a huge issue with the potential overbooking. It will be a disaster as people check-in only to find out they do not have a room for them.
> 
> I don't know what Wyndham's plan is because they technically don't have to do anything. The timeshare owner that you rented through are the ones that have to correct it. You can stand there screaming at them, but they are not the ones responsible. You can contact the people you rented from, but they will not have anything they can do other than see if they can get you into one of the other resorts: Reunion, Cypress Palms, and others.


Tell me if my plan will work:  We will be going to DHS around 8 AM on a Saturday morning....our WBC reservations start that day.....the ressies are in my and my wife's name.  Our plan is to go to WBC around 7:15 AM that morning, and try to do an early registration/check in.  We will tell them that we won't be back to occupy the rooms until probably 8 PM that evening...and it is critical that the rooms are either across from each other or next to each other....worse case scenario would be 2 rooms on the same floor.

Will this plan work??????  Has anyone done this before, especially requesting two rooms very close to each other?  Is there any chance that the resort will be overbooked and we might not have have two rooms for us when we arrive????  That would be catastrophic!!!!

Please relate any experience anyone has had doing this.  We are checking in on Nov. 4, so it should not be an overly busy week for WBC.

THANKS !!!!!!


----------



## Jarmo

tjlamphere said:


> Tell me if my plan will work:  We will be going to DHS around 8 AM on a Saturday morning....our WBC reservations start that day.....the ressies are in my and my wife's name.  Our plan is to go to WBC around 7:15 AM that morning, and try to do an early registration/check in.  We will tell them that we won't be back to occupy the rooms until probably 8 PM that evening...and it is critical that the rooms are either across from each other or next to each other....worse case scenario would be 2 rooms on the same floor.
> 
> Will this plan work??????  Has anyone done this before, especially requesting two rooms very close to each other?  Is there any chance that the resort will be overbooked and we might not have have two rooms for us when we arrive????  That would be catastrophic!!!!
> 
> Please relate any experience anyone has had doing this.  We are checking in on Nov. 4, so it should not be an overly busy week for WBC.
> 
> THANKS !!!!!!




There's really no way to ensure you will get rooms next to each other, or really even in the same building.  Why do you worry about the resort being overbooked?  If you have 2 reservations there will be 2 rooms for you


----------



## BigredNole

With two separate room reservations, getting them close is no guarantee. The earlier you check-in and explain your needs, the better your chances. When you start making more demands like building, floor, view, this, that, the possibilities drop.


----------



## tjlamphere

BigredNole said:


> With two separate room reservations, getting them close is no guarantee. The earlier you check-in and explain your needs, the better your chances. When you start making more demands like building, floor, view, this, that, the possibilities drop.


I guess I don't understand how the booking system works.  If a Customer Service Rep at the resort sees that two people who check in at the same time (at 7 AM) are requesting two rooms together, then as people check out that day from rooms that are close to one another, couldn't those rooms be "reserved" by the Rep, and set aside in the name of the two people making the request (my wife and I), so that when we return to WBC after 8 that evening, those two rooms would be set aside in their system, waiting for us????

Maybe I don't know how their system works and/or why this should present a problem....just as long as rooms are being vacated on that Saturday that are very close to each other, which I would think is happening in every building at WBC.


----------



## KristinU

I think I'd try to manage my expectations and dial back the "critical" to "nice to have" so that it is a pleasant surprise if they can accommodate your request rather than a major disappointment if they can't.  

I don't know that any of us understands how their room assignment system works, so maybe a call to their front desk with your scenario might get you the clarification you're looking for.  I do think that the earlier the check-in the better; and that kindness, patience, and appreciation generally go a long way in getting some extra help with requests if they are possible.


----------



## tjlamphere

KristinU said:


> I think I'd try to manage my expectations and dial back the "critical" to "nice to have" so that it is a pleasant surprise if they can accommodate your request rather than a major disappointment if they can't.
> 
> I don't know that any of us understands how their room assignment system works, so maybe a call to their front desk with your scenario might get you the clarification you're looking for.  I do think that the earlier the check-in the better; and that kindness, patience, and appreciation generally go a long way in getting some extra help with requests if they are possible.


Oh, I am always kind, patient and understanding when checking in.....kindness opens more doors than crowbars!!!  Kind of like how you treat the cop that stops you for a traffic violation!  But good idea to call the resort and inquire about my pending early morning check in, to see what they say about the probability of returning 13 hours later and getting rooms close to each other.  And I will dial back "critical" to "would be really nice".


----------



## KristinU

tjlamphere said:


> kindness opens more doors than crowbars!!!



Oh, I love this line!  I'll file that one away for future use 

Please report back on what you hear and experience, best of luck!


----------



## Tinknalli

Just my experience when requesting two rooms together.... My sister arrived on a Thursday and checked in.  She explained that we would be arriving on Friday in the evening and could our room be placed near hers.  When I checked in on Friday at 8:30 pm ish they had us in a unit in the same building and on the same floor, but there were a couple of units in between.  I think they try, but will not guarantee.


----------



## wgeo

mjohnson96 said:


> I love using Ken and Denise for our rentals, this trip though I am going crazy and visiting during Spring Break next year.  Ken sent a very nice email letting me know they no longer will book prime season stays unless it is within their 60 day VIP window.  So those that do use vacation upgrades just a note they are no longer booking prime season stays at this time, we ended up going through vacation strategy instead for the 2 rooms needed but will diffently contact them first like usual for our future trips outside those windows.



Thanks for the update,  I've used both Ken and vacation strategy in the past.  Thinking about doing a July 4th trip next year, so I guess Ken won't work.  Do you mind sharing what your rate was for a prime week?


----------



## Peggy5555

Peggy5555 said:


> We are in building 4 (checked in today). We are on the 13th floor, and our room has been renovated. It's very nice.


I AM WRONG !!!!  This room is not renovated as I just looked at the pictures posted.  We think it is really nice, but now that I've had a chance to look around I notice it's not been update.  It is nice though, but the dining room chairs are rather bulky and so are the bar stools. 

We still like it though with no real complaints !!


----------



## Princess SarahK

What do new and renovated rooms look like?


----------



## tjlamphere

Tinknalli said:


> Just my experience when requesting two rooms together.... My sister arrived on a Thursday and checked in.  She explained that we would be arriving on Friday in the evening and could our room be placed near hers.  When I checked in on Friday at 8:30 pm ish they had us in a unit in the same building and on the same floor, but there were a couple of units in between.  I think they try, but will not guarantee.


The thing we have going for us is that both my wife and I will be in front of the same CSR at the same time, so I am hoping that will bode well in our favor...AND...we are returning at the same time.  So let's hope things work out....would like the rest of our family really near us at WBC.


----------



## Liisa1965

I stay here with family every year. We have always been able to get units in the same building, but never that close together. Usually we are on different floors. However, we don't arrive until afternoon, and our priority has always been a lake view. We always call the day before to ask them to link the reservations. They won't take an advance request for a particular building or view, but it does help them keep your party in the same building.


----------



## Peggy5555

We are at BC now. Towers 1 and 2 have been remodeled. They are about to finish Tower 3 and next is the hotel. I am assuming they are making their way around the lake.


----------



## Peggy5555

We had to call maintenance because our air conditioning stopped working. They were up to our condo within 30 minutes. We had left our balcony door open last night because I set off the smoke alarms while cooking. They were open for about a hour as we were in and out for the fireworks also. We didn't know there are sensors by the entry door and the balcony door. We kicked the air conditioning off by leaving the door open for that long. We had the door open this morning for cooler air and when they came in, they closed the door firmly, and the air came on. I guess last night we didn't slam the door hard enough to reset the sensor, so lesson learned!  IF THE AIR SHUTS OFF --- TRY SLAMMING THE BALCONY DOOR FIRMLY.


----------



## Peggy5555

Another observation--there is not a ceiling fan in the 2nd bedroom. For circulation we just bought a small fan at Walmart.


----------



## Willow1213

Willow1213 said:


> Finally getting back onto the boards after our trip. Wow, were we impressed with WBC! We will definitely be returning. I had the opportunity to see one of the newly remodeled 2 Bedroom Deluxe units in Tower 2, and took a good number of photos to share with the group. The lighting is not great, but it still shows how beautiful these units look. They were remodeling Tower 3 during our stay.





Princess SarahK said:


> What do new and renovated rooms look like?



See post on page 176. I posted pictures from my stay 2 weeks ago. This is a 2 bed deluxe in Tower 2.


----------



## Willow1213

Peggy5555 said:


> We had to call maintenance because our air conditioning stopped working. They were up to our condo within 30 minutes. We had left our balcony door open last night because I set off the smoke alarms while cooking. They were open for about a hour as we were in and out for the fireworks also. We didn't know there are sensors by the entry door and the balcony door. We kicked the air conditioning off by leaving the door open for that long. We had the door open this morning for cooler air and when they came in, they closed the door firmly, and the air came on. I guess last night we didn't slam the door hard enough to reset the sensor, so lesson learned!  IF THE AIR SHUTS OFF --- TRY SLAMMING THE BALCONY DOOR FIRMLY.



We did the same thing one night, but figured it out before having to call maintenance! There is a note next to the thermostat for future reference.


----------



## KristinU

On the subject of climate control: you can bypass the auto setting on the AC.  Press and hold the F/C button on left side of thermostat until it says 6P (stands for BP/bypass) and this puts it in bypass mode. It resets in 24 hours so you will have to do it every day.


----------



## DaisyandBoo

Peggy5555 said:


> We are at BC now. Towers 1 and 2 have been remodeled. They are about to finish Tower 3 and next is the hotel. I am assuming they are making their way around the lake.



Does anyone know if tower 1 has a fireworks view?  Last time we stayed I saw that the higher floors of Tower 4 had a great view of EPCOT and Hollywood Studios. We were on floor 2 and had zero view, but when we went up to the higher floors it was a great view and you must have been able to see fireworks from there. The renovated rooms are beautiful...just wondering if tower 1 has the fireworks view.


----------



## Maura S

Hi I booked through expedia - which buildings would that be?


----------



## BigredNole

Maura S said:


> Hi I booked through expedia - which buildings would that be?


It depends on what you booked. Did you book the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek? If so, you are in the hotel at the back. If it is just one of the Wyndham Bonnet Creek rooms, then it can be Tower 1 - Tower 6.


----------



## Peggy5555

I apologize in advance if this has been posted before ---  what do we need to do to the condo before we check out to head home??? We have looked but can't find info. Do we strip the beds etc?


----------



## KristinU

Peggy5555 said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been posted before ---  what do we need to do to the condo before we check out to head home??? We have looked but can't find info. Do we strip the beds etc?



We generally start the dishwasher, put all of the towels into the jacuzzi tub, and tidy up after ourselves.  We've never stripped the beds.

Safe travels home!


----------



## Peggy5555

Our stay here has been great! Kids and grandkids went to the parks and the beach about every day. Hubby and I have been quite content just staying at the resort and lazing by the pool. I had the grandkids yesterday so we went around the lake with the kids trying out each pool, then played a round of mini golf. Hate having to leave tomorrow but we must. It's been a wonderful stay at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Peggy5555

KristinU said:


> We generally start the dishwasher, put all of the towels into the jacuzzi tub, and tidy up after ourselves.  We've never stripped the beds.
> 
> Safe travels home!


Food in fridge ? Ketchup, mustard, apple juice, possibly beer? Do we leave or throw away?


----------



## KristinU

Peggy5555 said:


> Food in fridge ? Ketchup, mustard, apple juice, possibly beer? Do we leave or throw away?


We chuck anything that is open, but individually sealed items we leave, along with a note hoping that housekeeping can use and enjoy whatever it is.  I kind of use the rule of thumb "would I take this home with me if it was on the freebie table at my office?"


----------



## Maura S

BigredNole said:


> It depends on what you booked. Did you book the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek? If so, you are in the hotel at the back. If it is just one of the Wyndham Bonnet Creek rooms, then it can be Tower 1 - Tower 6.


Thanks!


----------



## tlwfun89

does anyone know if reservations are ever in your name before two weeks out? or is it hit or miss?


----------



## denae82

I am hoping to find 2 bedroom unit for specific dates in December.  I have contacted owners of a few listings on Airbnb and vrbo (as well as Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades and Farrell) and they have all replied that they don't have availability.  I am confused why there are listings for my dates on vrbo and airbnb that aren't actually available.  I did find a 1 bedroom available through eBay.   Anyway, I am just under the 60 day mark for our check-in date (not intentionally...I just read about the 60 day thing today).  Does this mean more units may become available in the next few days or would they already be showing available from cancellations?  Or should I jump on the 1 bedroom unit?


----------



## tlwfun89

I called vacation strategy sometimes calling might get better answers than the automated online checks


----------



## Upatnoon

denae82 said:


> I am hoping to find 2 bedroom unit for specific dates in December.  I have contacted owners of a few listings on Airbnb and vrbo (as well as Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades and Farrell) and they have all replied that they don't have availability.  I am confused why there are listings for my dates on vrbo and airbnb that aren't actually available.  I did find a 1 bedroom available through eBay.   Anyway, I am just under the 60 day mark for our check-in date (not intentionally...I just read about the 60 day thing today).  Does this mean more units may become available in the next few days or would they already be showing available from cancellations?  Or should I jump on the 1 bedroom unit?



Some renters book speculative reservations and rent them. You find these on ebay, redweek and tugbbs. Others try to make reservations as they come in, like vacation strategy. On some sites, Some renters will "forget" to remove the reservations they list as available or they are just hoping that they'll be able to book you something.

As for resort availability, it changes all the time of course. 

What I have found is that if someone lists a reservation on ebay, it's really there and rentable. If its on redweek or elsewhere, it may not be. You have to find out from the owner.

Sometimes booking a timeshare is super easy, sometimes it can be a pain. The more flexible you are, the easier it is.


----------



## sharadoc

DaisyandBoo said:


> Does anyone know if tower 1 has a fireworks view?  Last time we stayed I saw that the higher floors of Tower 4 had a great view of EPCOT and Hollywood Studios. We were on floor 2 and had zero view, but when we went up to the higher floors it was a great view and you must have been able to see fireworks from there. The renovated rooms are beautiful...just wondering if tower 1 has the fireworks view.



Yes we'd like to know this too, although I think it would based on a guess lol.

Is Tower 1 or 2 the best request for ease of parking. That's our primary need. View isn't critical.


----------



## Tinknalli

When we stayed in tower 2 we never had a problem finding parking.  Building 5 was hard to find parking unless you parked in the garage.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'd say 1,2, or 3 are easiest for parking.  Towers 5 &6  were a nighmare.


----------



## nedac

Here now... in building 2. No problem parking. Always empty spots. Much better than building 5.


----------



## cherylsmike

We stayed at WBC for the first time 9/30 to 10/4.  We were on the top floor of Tower 6.  Yes, we did have issues with parking.  The unit was nice and well appointed.  The balcony was huge.  The kitchen was well stocked.  Except for one morning when we slept in and housekeeping was going into and out of the housekeeping room next to our unit, it was very quite.  We never ate on property.  The bed was not comfortable.  You could tell it was once a nice mattress but now needs replacing as there was no support and some sagging.  The bathtub was lovely except that when I turned the air off it went on a timer instead of turning off.  It took quite a while for us to get it to stay off.  Having a washer/dryer in the room was nice as well. 

We don't cook on vacation so except for getting one glass of water from the fridge one morning we did not use the kitchen at all.  We only used the bedroom and bathroom.  It isn't that we wouldn't ever stay here again.  We felt this resort could be anywhere.  We missed the Disney resort feeling.  I am cancelling my December reservation and we are staying a Pop Century instead.  DH did say he would prefer WBC to the All-Star Resorts.


----------



## Peggy5555

Just arrived home from a week at WBC (oct 7th -14th).  We all loved our stay.  Had a 2 bedroom unit on the 13th floor of Tower 4 with a view of epcot fireworks.  Our room was quite comfortable with only complaint of no ceiling fan in 2nd bedroom (but none of the units have one).  We had to call maintenance once for the air conditioner not working -- they responded within 30 minutes and it was our fault as we didn't have the balcony door firmly shut.  Maintenance men were very nice and told us that they are onsite 24 hrs a day.  Said Tower 3 is finished being renovated in a few days, and Tower 1 and 2 have been completed also.  They move next to the Hotel and will probably work their way around the resort.  My husband and I enjoyed the pools the time we were there and sons and grandkids went to the parks.  Husband and I ate dinner several nights at the bar outside tower 4 and I truly enjoyed the Escuda Salad with added chicken ($15).  It was large and very fresh.  Yes, parking can be hard to find and son parked several times in the parking garage, but not a big deal for him and it has elevators to go to each floor.  

I will say that Towers 1, 2 and 3 are quieter with less traffic.  Took grandchildren around the lake and let them try out all the pools, then played a round of putt-putt at Tower 2 and played under the fountain at the kids pool.  My grandkids liked the lazy river at Tower 5 the best though.  

We will stay again at WBC as we truly enjoyed it.  I fixed several meals for my family mostly quick things like pizza, burgers, etc as there were 8 of us there, I set off the smoke alarms twice in our unit     We used the teal bin from the Pay it Forward Bin and the kids (actually all of us) loved the Mickey Mouse pancake maker.  It was easy to use and added to our Disney experience.


----------



## tlwfun89

so I think I got a great deal if all works out. WE booked through vacation strategy. We got a rate of 6 nights in a 2 bedroom for 589.00. Im hoping it all works out. We arent within our 15 days prior so the resort does not have our name yet.


----------



## cocoabean1

We booked a 2 bedroom through Wyndham (timeshare).  Do I can the resort or Wyndham (timeshare) to confirm our reservations?  Does anyone have the phone number for the resort?


----------



## acellison

So, I'm sure it has been asked but, how and when do I go about making a room (tower/view) request?


----------



## Upatnoon

acellison said:


> So, I'm sure it has been asked but, how and when do I go about making a room (tower/view) request?


You ask the person checking you in at the counter. No calling ahead, no faxing, no emails.

Good luck.


----------



## Carla1183

Are there any type of life jackets or puddle jumpers available? Kids love to float lazy rivers but are a little small for adult size inner tubes. I guess I could pack small blow up tubes for them, but if they had PJs. life jackets or noodles or something that'd be awesome!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## nichanda

We just booked our first stay at WBC for this February, for 10 nights.  We have two small sons, age 4 and under 1.  My four year old is very active.  One thing I am worried about is being on a high floor with the balcony.  Have any of you ever stayed on a high floor with small children?  If so, did you have any worry with the children around the balcony? Are there locks on the doors out of reach of small kids? I don't think a ground level floor would be ideal either. I know you can't ask for specific rooms so I'm starting to worry about it.  I'd rather have a second floor room than a room with a view.


----------



## mommaof3boys

nichanda said:


> We just booked our first stay at WBC for this February, for 10 nights.  We have two small sons, age 4 and under 1.  My four year old is very active.  One thing I am worried about is being on a high floor with the balcony.  Have any of you ever stayed on a high floor with small children?  If so, did you have any worry with the children around the balcony? Are there locks on the doors out of reach of small kids? I don't think a ground level floor would be ideal either. I know you can't ask for specific rooms so I'm starting to worry about it.  I'd rather have a second floor room than a room with a view.



Our last stay at WBC in 2015, we had 7 kids in a 4 bedroom presidential.  They ranged in age from 8-1.  They could not open the balcony door on their own.  We kept it shut and locked unless an adult was out there.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## ibob52

nichanda said:


> We just booked our first stay at WBC for this February, for 10 nights.  We have two small sons, age 4 and under 1.  My four year old is very active.  One thing I am worried about is being on a high floor with the balcony.  Have any of you ever stayed on a high floor with small children?  If so, did you have any worry with the children around the balcony? Are there locks on the doors out of reach of small kids? I don't think a ground level floor would be ideal either. I know you can't ask for specific rooms so I'm starting to worry about it.  I'd rather have a second floor room than a room with a view.



*Before we went to WBC I bought this item "from Amazon" for putting on the Sliding Door*

*I was concerned about our 4 year old being out on the Balcony without 

either Parent. I cannot say how good it works because we didn't end up using it.*

*We told him to be safe as in no climbing etc and he understood and was good about it.*

*He did not go out on the Balcony by himself.*

*We were on the 13th Floor and that spooked us a little but he was fine.*

*Defender Security Patio Door Lock S-4124 .. Sold by: MetaRetail (Amazon)<=This **


----------



## pepperandchips

For what it's worth, that sliding glass door is pretty heavy even for a grown adult...

Generally if you are asking for a low floor the request can be honored, in my experience, as it seems most folks are looking for high floor for view. I had to argue with a staff member at the desk to get a first floor room as my party really preferred it for convenience (staff reaaaallly wanted to "upgrade" our view)  2nd floor was also good for a quick stair exit toward pool, though the door was locked and we couldn't make the return without an elevator trip.


----------



## Mlcurrie

We are arriving on Saturday - does anyone have a copy of the October or November activity calendar? Thanks!


----------



## damo

Anyone know if there is a kettle in the rooms?


----------



## DaisyandBoo

damo said:


> Anyone know if there is a kettle in the rooms?



I am here now. No Kettle to be found.


----------



## DaisyandBoo

Mlcurrie said:


> We are arriving on Saturday - does anyone have a copy of the October or November activity calendar? Thanks!



I am here now. I will try to pick one up tomorrow and try to post it.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## WildReekies

Sorry if this has been posted I have a few questions:
We are looking at mid June for 1 week. We'd are probably going to book through vacationuograde. We'd prefer a fireworks view and to be close to the pool with the pirate ship. Is that even possible?

On the first part of this thread it says the water in some of the kid pools isn't heated, is it too cold for toddlers? 

We will have twin 2 yr olds with us, does the resort provide baby gates or should we bring one? We are driving from Denver with five kids.. any tips on what else we should bring?


----------



## damo

DaisyandBoo said:


> I am here now. No Kettle to be found.



That is weird.  Do people not drink tea on vacation?


----------



## DaisyandBoo

damo said:


> That is weird.  Do people not drink tea on vacation?


I have found it hard to even cook breakfast. There is only one frying pan and it is the stainless type. I need Non-stick! lol


----------



## chicagoshannon

WildReekies said:


> Sorry if this has been posted I have a few questions:
> We are looking at mid June for 1 week. We'd are probably going to book through vacationuograde. We'd prefer a fireworks view and to be close to the pool with the pirate ship. Is that even possible?
> 
> On the first part of this thread it says the water in some of the kid pools isn't heated, is it too cold for toddlers?
> 
> We will have twin 2 yr olds with us, does the resort provide baby gates or should we bring one? We are driving from Denver with five kids.. any tips on what else we should bring?



You can only request certain rooms/views upon arrival.  Nothing is guaranteed.  You would want to request Tower 6 lake view to see DHS fireworks or parking lot to maybe see Epcot.

I don't know about baby gates but everything is on one floor so you shouldn't need one.  The water in June will be fine for toddlers.  My kids never minded the water temperature.


----------



## Upatnoon

WildReekies said:


> Sorry if this has been posted I have a few questions:
> We are looking at mid June for 1 week. We'd are probably going to book through vacationuograde. We'd prefer a fireworks view and to be close to the pool with the pirate ship. Is that even possible?
> 
> On the first part of this thread it says the water in some of the kid pools isn't heated, is it too cold for toddlers?
> 
> We will have twin 2 yr olds with us, does the resort provide baby gates or should we bring one? We are driving from Denver with five kids.. any tips on what else we should bring?



If you book a presidential room, you'll be guaranteed to be in tower 6 which is in front of the pirate pool. They are on the higher levels, so chances are good you'll have a view of the Hollywood studios fireworks. The presidential rooms also have a full-size washer and dryer, will no doubt come in handy. Beware though, some of the presidentials don't have couch beds and the occupancy is different. You will pay more for a presidential room, however.

I would suggest planning plenty of resort time, because your kids may prefer it over the parks. Take advantage of the activities as well. Be prepared for you kids to ask you to return to the resort after a couple of hours at a theme park. Our kids often did.

We didn't need baby gates there with our twins. No issues. They will deliver high chairs and pack n plays to your room. Request when you check in.

With lots of kids, you'll need lots of snacks, so don't forget chip clips and plastic bags and whatever you're going to store them in. Also, while the resort gives you detergent, they don't provide dryer sheets. 

Your concern in June won't be if the water is too cold, if anything you may find it more warm than you're used to.


----------



## WildReekies

Thanks! 
We stayed onsite at POR two years ago. We are excited to do our first offsite stay! Normally we go back mid day for a rest then back for evening fun and TS. I'm not really looking forward to cooking on vacation this time but I'll have to keep coat down somehow!





QUOTE="Upatnoon, post: 58380802, member: 98108"]If you book a presidential room, you'll be guaranteed to be in tower 6 which is in front of the pirate pool. They are on the higher levels, so chances are good you'll have a view of the Hollywood studios fireworks. The presidential rooms also have a full-size washer and dryer, will no doubt come in handy. Beware though, some of the presidentials don't have couch beds and the occupancy is different. You will pay more for a presidential room, however.

I would suggest planning plenty of resort time, because your kids may prefer it over the parks. Take advantage of the activities as well. Be prepared for you kids to ask you to return to the resort after a couple of hours at a theme park. Our kids often did.

We didn't need baby gates there with our twins. No issues. They will deliver high chairs and pack n plays to your room. Request when you check in.

With lots of kids, you'll need lots of snacks, so don't forget chip clips and plastic bags and whatever you're going to store them in. Also, while the resort gives you detergent, they don't provide dryer sheets.

Your concern in June won't be if the water is too cold, if anything you may find it more warm than you're used to.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ericaseiler

We have our first stay at WBC this upcoming weekend! I booked a 3 bedroom deluxe through Vacation Strategy and understand I cannot make any requests until I check-in. I don't really have any- we will be out in the parks a lot of the time and it's prob going to be too chilly for my lil' Floridian babes to use the pool (though they keep begging to so I will take suits just in case). I'd like more of a quiet area (not over looking the pool) so DD could possibly nap during a mid-day break. Any suggestions for where to make a request? My first request will really just be an early check-in ( we will prob be arriving between 11-12). Does anyone know how likely it will be that a 3 bedroom Deluxe would be available at that time? Thanks so much!


----------



## chicagoshannon

ericaseiler said:


> We have our first stay at WBC this upcoming weekend! I booked a 3 bedroom deluxe through Vacation Strategy and understand I cannot make any requests until I check-in. I don't really have any- we will be out in the parks a lot of the time and it's prob going to be too chilly for my lil' Floridian babes to use the pool (though they keep begging to so I will take suits just in case). I'd like more of a quiet area (not over looking the pool) so DD could possibly nap during a mid-day break. Any suggestions for where to make a request? My first request will really just be an early check-in ( we will prob be arriving between 11-12). Does anyone know how likely it will be that a 3 bedroom Deluxe would be available at that time? Thanks so much!


I"d probably ask for building 1 or 2.  They seem to be on the quieter side of the resort and are far enough away from the pool.  We prefer building 3 on that side of the resort because it's close to a pool and eatery but also on the quiet side.  The playground is also on that side of the pond which is nice.


----------



## Willow1213

nichanda said:


> We just booked our first stay at WBC for this February, for 10 nights.  We have two small sons, age 4 and under 1.  My four year old is very active.  One thing I am worried about is being on a high floor with the balcony.  Have any of you ever stayed on a high floor with small children?  If so, did you have any worry with the children around the balcony? Are there locks on the doors out of reach of small kids? I don't think a ground level floor would be ideal either. I know you can't ask for specific rooms so I'm starting to worry about it.  I'd rather have a second floor room than a room with a view.



We were on the 9th floor with my (just turned) 3 yr old. He WAS able to reach and maneuver the lock on the sliding glass door. The door was extremely heavy, so he was barely able to inch it open. It was certainly not easy, but he could do it. We simply placed one of the side chairs in front of the door or kept the privacy curtain closed.


----------



## staceywjan

I am not sure where to post this, so I am asking here:
is there any other hotels comparable to WBC that are located in different states?  I would like to book a vacation just for that hotel but would like to choose a different location this time?


----------



## Upatnoon

There are many indeed. I suggest looking at timeshare reviews on Tugbbs.com looking through redweek for ideas. The Wyndham system has resorts in pretty much any tourist area. The Wisconsin Dells, Las Vegas, Myrtle Beach, Tennessee and more. There are many, many places.

There are other timeshare systems as well that offer similar-style accommodations.


----------



## mom23guys2

I have stayed at WBC before in both a 1 and a 2 bedroom. I have a 3 bedroom booked in June through VS. Where are the 3 bedrooms located? I understand that there are 3 bedrooms in all the buildings but are they only on certain floors or does every floor have them? are they just a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom combined with a connecting door?


----------



## Lisa P.

DaisyandBoo said:


> I have found it hard to even cook breakfast. There is only one frying pan and it is the stainless type. I need Non-stick! lol


Most Wyndham resorts have stainless cookware with one additional non-stick skillet.  If your kitchen doesn't have one, try calling to request one.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mom23guys2 said:


> I have stayed at WBC before in both a 1 and a 2 bedroom. I have a 3 bedroom booked in June through VS. Where are the 3 bedrooms located? I understand that there are 3 bedrooms in all the buildings but are they only on certain floors or does every floor have them? are they just a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom combined with a connecting door?


I believe 3 bedrooms are on every floor.  They are dedicated three bedrooms, no connecting door.  When you walk in the door, if you go to the right there are 2 bedrooms, bath and washer dryer.  If you go straight there is the kitchen, family room.  The master bedroom is off of the family room next to the kitchen.

We've had a three bedroom on the first floor, 3rd floor and a higher floor in tower six.


----------



## missingdisneymore

mom23guys2 said:


> I have stayed at WBC before in both a 1 and a 2 bedroom. I have a 3 bedroom booked in June through VS. Where are the 3 bedrooms located? I understand that there are 3 bedrooms in all the buildings but are they only on certain floors or does every floor have them? are they just a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom combined with a connecting door?


----------



## KristinU

Anyone know if 1 bedroom presidentials are all in one building or spread out among all of them?  Generally on higher floors?  Or not really?  Generally good views?


----------



## cardo519

I will be staying at WBC for a fifth time, we love it.

I have a question thou. We are staying at WBC for US thanksgiving. Does anyone know of anywhere that would deliver  a thanksgiving meal?It's just my wife, a 3 year old, 10 month old and myself.  Pick up would also work if it's not to far from WBC.

That would be my one complaint about WBC, the food choices at the resort aren't great 

Thanks Brandon


----------



## KristinU

cardo519 said:


> I will be staying at WBC for a fifth time, we love it.
> 
> I have a question thou. We are staying at WBC for US thanksgiving. Does anyone know of anywhere that would deliver  a thanksgiving meal?It's just my wife, a 3 year old, 10 month old and myself.  Pick up would also work if it's not to far from WBC.
> 
> That would be my one complaint about WBC, the food choices at the resort aren't great
> 
> Thanks Brandon



I can't find a listing on their website, but I'm fairly certain that Publix supermarket does prepared Thanksgiving meals, that would be pickup but not far at all.  

We are big Publix fans and have never been disappointed (they make a great "Thanksgiving" sandwich by the way!)  I'm pretty sure my Floridian parents have done their Thanksgiving meals in the past.  You may want to give a call to the nearest Publix, which is the Celebration location: 

*STORE NUMBER*
1431
*ADDRESS*
29 Blake Blvd
Celebration, FL 34747-5414
*PHONE*

Main: (321) 939-3100
Pharmacy: (321) 939-3106
Liquor: (321) 939-3109


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> Anyone know if 1 bedroom presidentials are all in one building or spread out among all of them?  Generally on higher floors?  Or not really?  Generally good views?


All 1,2 an 3 bedroom presidentials at WBC are in Tower 6 on the upper floors. The 4 bedroom presidentials are located in all towers on the upper floors.


----------



## KristinU

Upatnoon said:


> All 1,2 an 3 bedroom presidentials at WBC are in Tower 6 on the upper floors. The 4 bedroom presidentials are located in all towers on the upper floors.



Thanks!


----------



## cardo519

KristinU said:


> I can't find a listing on their website, but I'm fairly certain that Publix supermarket does prepared Thanksgiving meals, that would be pickup but not far at all.
> 
> We are big Publix fans and have never been disappointed (they make a great "Thanksgiving" sandwich by the way!)  I'm pretty sure my Floridian parents have done their Thanksgiving meals in the past.  You may want to give a call to the nearest Publix, which is the Celebration location:
> 
> *STORE NUMBER*
> 1431
> *ADDRESS*
> 29 Blake Blvd
> Celebration, FL 34747-5414
> *PHONE*
> 
> Main: (321) 939-3100
> Pharmacy: (321) 939-3106
> Liquor: (321) 939-3109




Thanks. I just assumed most grocery stores would be closed on thanksgiving


----------



## Upatnoon

cardo519 said:


> Thanks. I just assumed most grocery stores would be closed on thanksgiving


You pick up the prepared meal at Publix the day before Thanksgiving. Publix is closed on Thanksgiving.


----------



## KristinU

OK, so, whoa...the presidentials are NICE!  A regular 2br wasn't available for our current stay so we went for a 1 bedroom presidential that was available.  It is me, DH, and DS, and while we prefer that DS has his own room, we figured a 1BR would be totally fine for a long weekend, especially since DS doesn't have a friend along like we often do.  Holy cow is this place big!  We still need to mess with the hide-a-bed every night, but a decent tradeoff for a bigger kitchen and feeling like royalty!


----------



## Carla1183

Our flight out of MCO is at 5p at the end of our trip. Checkout on our confirmation letter for WBC says 10am. We may go to Disney Springs and eat lunch and hang out for a few hours between (I'm thinking we need to head to airport about 2). If kids want to, can we hang out by pool and let them swim after we check out and just change in pool bathroom somewhere?


----------



## missingdisneymore

Carla1183 said:


> Our flight out of MCO is at 5p at the end of our trip. Checkout on our confirmation letter for WBC says 10am. We may go to Disney Springs and eat lunch and hang out for a few hours between (I'm thinking we need to head to airport about 2). If kids want to, can we hang out by pool and let them swim after we check out and just change in pool bathroom somewhere?


Yes.  The restrooms by the main pool have showers, changing areas, lots of room to get ready.  We’ve done the same thing.  The kids would rather swim than shop.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Are there any decorations up at WBC?


----------



## prescea

Does anyone have experience with checking out of one condo and into another? We are staying in a one-bedroom Wed through Sat of Thanksgiving week, then moving to a four-bedroom on Saturday for a week. With it being the Saturday after Thanksgiving, I know there will be no four-bedrooms ready until later in the day. With that being said, will bell services hold our luggage, or are we going to have to pack everything back up in the car for the day?

Also, has anyone rented from Kingdom Strollers and picked up at check-in? Was the pickup an easy process? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ibob52

*When we have changed rooms (location) Bell Services was offered to make the *

*move for us. We were asked to put our non-refrigerated stuff on or near*

* the Dining Table. All items including the Refrigerated stuff would be moved for us *

*while we were at the Park etc. The second time we called Bell Services *

*to pick up and (hold/store) our stuff and then transfer it to our new room  *

*when it was ready.*


----------



## Princess SarahK

Are there coffee filters in the rooms or should we snag some at the grocery store?


----------



## KristinU

Princess SarahK said:


> Are there coffee filters in the rooms or should we snag some at the grocery store?



There are enough to get you started...maybe 4 or 5, so you might want to pack some along or pick some up.  They are the cone type.


----------



## carlbarry

Sorry for my ignorance, but I haven't checked this thread for a while . . .
I have a friend who told me he's planning a family trip to WDW this January . . . and they still haven't booked a room!
I told him he'd have a problem.  I checked my DVC availability: zero
I also recommended Bonnet Creek to him.  Other than Vacation Strategy, which has nothing, is there another seller I can refer him to?
I checked on my Wyndham timeshare site, and there is availability in January.
Thanks.


----------



## acellison

Does anyone know if there are any "Fireworks Views" from Buildings 2 or 3?


----------



## KristinU

carlbarry said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but I haven't checked this thread for a while . . .
> I have a friend who told me he's planning a family trip to WDW this January . . . and they still haven't booked a room!
> I told him he'd have a problem.  I checked my DVC availability: zero
> I also recommended Bonnet Creek to him.  Other than Vacation Strategy, which has nothing, is there another seller I can refer him to?
> I checked on my Wyndham timeshare site, and there is availability in January.
> Thanks.



You could check Vacation Upgrades, also redweek vrbo and ebay.


----------



## katallo

I would suggest he wait for Last minute deals now.  TUG or My Resort Network.  How about Windsor Hills?


----------



## Ali

I stayed in tower 6 as a guest of a VIP member last weekend and loved the convenience of the parking garage that allowed me to enter the hotel from the garage.  I did learn that you have to go in and out of a specific gate to not be charged to park there.  Anyone in tower 6 is allowed to park there for free.  

We are staying there again starting tomorrow and are staying as a guest of a non-vip member. I can't wait to see what tower we get put into   I want 6!  I doubt I'll get it.


----------



## Tinknalli

We could see Disney Studios fireworks from tower 2.


----------



## cocoabean1

Does the kitchen have paper plates and plastic utensils or real plates and silverware?


----------



## KristinU

cocoabean1 said:


> Does the kitchen have paper plates and plastic utensils or real plates and silverware?



Real plates and silverware.  They are fully stocked kitchens.  If you want disposables, you'll need to pack them or pick them up from the store.


----------



## cocoabean1

Thank you-  I just read on a Disney website that they use the paper products in the kitchen instead of real plates!!  One woman was complaining because her kids were trying to have cereal in a paper bowl-!!!


----------



## KristinU

cocoabean1 said:


> Thank you-  I just read on a Disney website that they use the paper products in the kitchen instead of real plates!!  One woman was complaining because her kids were trying to have cereal in a paper bowl-!!!



Oh yeah, if I recall correctly, the studio DVC units have paper products and I think the 1 bedroom and up have real stuff...it has been a while, though, since we have stayed in a DVC unit.


----------



## Upatnoon

KristinU said:


> Oh yeah, if I recall correctly, the studio DVC units have paper products and I think the 1 bedroom and up have real stuff...it has been a while, though, since we have stayed in a DVC unit.


The 1BRs at DVC units have plates and silverware, just like Bonnet Creek. All units have dishwashers as well.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Three weeks from today, we check into Bonnet Creek for the first time!


----------



## Deucegirl7272

Brojoef said:


> We love Shelby resorts too!


Shelby Resorts will not refund my money. We booked Margaritaville St.Thomas for Christmas this year. The hurricanes damaged the property and they aren’t opening until after the new year. I don’t understand why Shelby Resorts will not refund the money. I worked for Wyndham for 10 years, I know how it works. 
FYI* eBay has a ton of great timeshare rentals


----------



## Carla1183

Just back! Great trip booked through Vacation Upgrades. Ken and Denise were super easy to work with, great prices. Stayed in a 1 bedroom with my husband and 2 kids who slept on the pullout. Worked out great! LOVED having the kitchen (mickey waffles and smoothies for breakfast, super easy!), the extra space, the big bathtub was a big hit, and taking home all clean laundry was awesome.

Ordered and loved Flippers pizza, just had to run down to the door to get it, resort wont let them come in buildings. Pizza and breadsticks were awesome!

Wish we'd planned an extra day to play at the resort, we didnt check out playground or mini golf but liked the pools. Didn't love the lifeguard at the slide pool, he was really unkind to my daughter who was really too little to be on the slide but we didn't realize it until she'd already tried. So somewhat our fault but he spoke to her extremely harshly and unkindly. We just left and went back to the pool by the main lobby with the zero entry, lazy river, etc and were all good.

Definitely still felt 'in the bubble' and loved having the flexibility of a car. we were 8-20 minutes door to door to each park, super close to eat at resorts or disney springs. 

ETA forgot to mention, since its much talked about here, we arrived at 11pm so the parking desk was closed. They called once the next day and asked if we talked to someone at parking desk and I just said "we're all good on that" she asked who we talked to and I was honest "We didn't go by there, but we aren't going to do all that, thanks" and she immediately got message and just said "ok, have a great day!" and we never heard from them again. No problems, no unplugging phone!
I saw so many people on these dragging tours around the resort - don't do it!! 

We would stay here again in a heartbeat!


----------



## pepperandchips

Deucegirl7272 said:


> Shelby Resorts will not refund my money. We booked Margaritaville St.Thomas for Christmas this year. The hurricanes damaged the property and they aren’t opening until after the new year. I don’t understand why Shelby Resorts will not refund the money. I worked for Wyndham for 10 years, I know how it works.
> FYI* eBay has a ton of great timeshare rentals


I just returned last month from another great stay with Shelby Resorts at Bonnet Creek. No problems ever. I hope you get your issues worked out regarding your St. Thomas stay and come back to visit us on the Disboards if you decide to visit Disney instead of the Caribbean.


----------



## achang2001

Checking out in the AM. Have leftover adult beverages (rum, vodka and beer) and some groceries (eggs, whataburger breakfast sausage, cranberry juice, guacamole). Please send me a message if interested. I’m in Tower 6


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I was wondering how many pillows are in the 2 BR? We have someone in our party who will be using the sofabed and are wondering about the pillows and if we should bring extra.


----------



## pepperandchips

zebrastreyepz said:


> I was wondering how many pillows are in the 2 BR? We have someone in our party who will be using the sofabed and are wondering about the pillows and if we should bring extra.



There are 5 pillows on the king bed, and two each on the fulls for a total of 9 pillows on the made up beds. There may be extra in the closet - I'm just not sure since our party always travels with our own pillows from home so we have plenty. I feel certain that housekeeping could accommodate you with extra pillows if need be. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## missingdisneymore

zebrastreyepz said:


> I was wondering how many pillows are in the 2 BR? We have someone in our party who will be using the sofabed and are wondering about the pillows and if we should bring extra.


There are extra in the closet with the bedding for the pullout.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Thank you @pepperandchips and @missingdisneymore!


----------



## missingdisneymore

We just left WBC on Saturday, Miss it already! The only thing that makes leaving easy is we are On a countdown to our next trip in March.


----------



## MrO

Just booked WBC for January!! I'm beyond excited to visit Disneyworld for the 1st time!!


----------



## Patrick Gavin

MrO said:


> Just booked WBC for January!! I'm beyond excited to visit Disneyworld for the 1st time!!


Where did you book amd how much? im looking for jan 10-17!


----------



## MrO

Patrick Gavin said:


> Where did you book amd how much? im looking for jan 10-17!



I booked directly through a WBC owner I found on another forum (TUG)...it was $130/night for a 2 Bdrm Deluxe.


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

Questions- I have been to Disney 4 times before and always stayed in a resort hotel so that we get a package and the dining plan so that we do not have to cook. It has always just been myself and my nuclear family. This trip it is my extended family- 8 adults and 8 children. We were getting 4 rooms in a value and booking packages to get the dining plan. We are park people - open to close- so im not thiking there is much time to cook anyway. Have many of you stayed at WBC and gotten the dining plan with the kitchen being so nice and just not used it?


----------



## Carla1183

Eli's 1st trip said:


> Questions- I have been to Disney 4 times before and always stayed in a resort hotel so that we get a package and the dining plan so that we do not have to cook. It has always just been myself and my nuclear family. This trip it is my extended family- 8 adults and 8 children. We were getting 4 rooms in a value and booking packages to get the dining plan. We are park people - open to close- so im not thiking there is much time to cook anyway. Have many of you stayed at WBC and gotten the dining plan with the kitchen being so nice and just not used it?



You can't do a disney dining plan if you are offsite, so you couldnt stay at WBC and get one. 
I will say we didn't cook a lot of meals - but I still loved having the kitchen. We made smoothies and pancakes and took them 'to go' in the mornings, and then just ate in the park. We had a microwave to heat popcorn, a full size fridge to keep yogurts, etc in for snacks. We ate all lunches and dinners in the parks our out, so we didn't use 'meals' and I still loved having a kitchen!


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

I stand corrected! I was thinking that because it was technically ON the property you could get the dining plan. I was wrong, then I guess that WBC is out for us. I just dont think we will want to miss out on the character experiences with the kids this time. Thanks for the help


----------



## KristinU

Eli's 1st trip said:


> I stand corrected! I was thinking that because it was technically ON the property you could get the dining plan. I was wrong, then I guess that WBC is out for us. I just dont think we will want to miss out on the character experiences with the kids this time. Thanks for the help



You don't have to be on the dining plan to eat at the restaurants, including those with character experiences.  You just make reservations like you would with the dining plan and then just pay with cash or card at the end of the meal (or at the counter for counterservice) rather than scanning your magicband for meal credits.


----------



## BostonEd

Eli's 1st trip said:


> I just dont think we will want to miss out on the character experiences with the kids this time. Thanks for the help


You do realize you don't have to be on the dining plan to eat at WDW restaurants, right? And, in fact, for a lot of people, probably most people, the Dining Plan is *not* the most cost-effective way to eat at Disney?

With 16 people, I would be looking at villas at Windsor Hills.


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

BostonEd said:


> You do realize you don't have to be on the dining plan to eat at WDW restaurants, right? And, in fact, for a lot of people, probably most people, the Dining Plan is *not* the most cost-effective way to eat at Disney?
> 
> With 16 people, I would be looking at villas at Windsor Hills.



I've never heard of those where would I even begin? Yes, we know you can do Disney with out the Dining Plan, but it just "feels" easier to get the package and pay before we get there and feel like vacation is already paid and done when you get there.


----------



## KristinU

Hey guys, FYI - I just read a post on the TUG Wyndham board that the lazy river at tower 5 is going to be resurfaced starting December 4th.  Estimated 2 weeks that the pool will be closed, all other pools will be open during that time.


----------



## missingdisneymore

BostonEd said:


> You do realize you don't have to be on the dining plan to eat at WDW restaurants, right? And, in fact, for a lot of people, probably most people, the Dining Plan is *not* the most cost-effective way to eat at Disney?
> 
> With 16 people, I would be looking at villas at Windsor Hills.





Eli's 1st trip said:


> I've never heard of those where would I even begin? Yes, we know you can do Disney with out the Dining Plan, but it just "feels" easier to get the package and pay before we get there and feel like vacation is already paid and done when you get there.



As much as I love Disney, this is how they get you in the wallet-the “feels”. Off property condos/villas and paying out of pocket for meals will save you a TON of $ to be used on other fun things, even other Disney things if you so choose, especially when booking multiple rooms would be required on property.  This is why we looooooove WBC!


----------



## freecia

missingdisneymore said:


> As much as I love Disney, this is how they get you in the wallet-the “feels”. Off property condos/villas and paying out of pocket for meals will save you a TON of $ to be used on other fun things, even other Disney things if you so choose, especially when booking multiple rooms would be required on property.  This is why we looooooove WBC!



There are DDP estimation calculators which can help crunch the numbers
https://www.distripplanner.com/

You could also put money into a special bank account or onto Disney Gift Cards if you really enjoy having it paid off before you get there.  

The convenience of having something feel like it was paid off, if you'll be using the plan to a decent value, might be worth it if you are already planning to stay on property.  

If your deciding criteria is cash cost, be sure you're comparing a cash/points stay, rental car(s), parking, and food costs (both Disney and non-Disney) to on-site, Disney transport, and DDP.  There's a lot to consider in the value proposition and I tend to put total out of pocket costs, proximity, and quality of lodging (with access to a kettle & laundry) fairly high up in my criteria.  Yours might be ease of transportation, allowing everyone to dine & order separately, and access to FastPass 60+ days out.  A lot of people know how to plan a repeat trip to their favorite Disney Resort and that shouldn't be underestimated, too, as on-property and off have some differences in planning.  Planning for 8 adults and 8 children can be a lot of logistics and time commitment.


----------



## BostonEd

freecia said:


> Planning for 8 adults and 8 children can be a lot of logistics and time commitment.


Good point. Not having to worry about transport for 16 people is certainly worth a lot.


----------



## missingdisneymore

We’ve done multiple trips on/off property with multi-generations and families. We all try to spend at least one major holiday there together.  Honestly, the transportation wasn’t really an issue for any of us.  Some wanted to leave, they left.  Others headed to Disney Springs, some took a bus from there, hung out at Epcot for a bit and came back, etc.  Everyone gets to do what they want however we don’t have to fumble with safety seats.  That would definitely add some hassle.  Everyone does seem to like having larger living quarters and multiple kitchens, even for snacks, breakfast, kids munching and being able to be together in the condos. 
I admit I was terrified to stay at a non-Dis resort at first.  
As for fast passes, we decided to go to MK on Thanksgiving Day the Tuesday prior.  I was able to get FP for everything, including 7DMT, by Tues evening.  You just never know.


----------



## cdd89

I recently discovered Bonnet Creek having previously done a lot of stays at the Swan & Dolphin. It's a fantastic place to stay - and feels Disney in location and quality, if not the details. (I have never stayed at a Disney property at WDW, but I have visited all the hotels extensively).

The only disappointments are the (frankly extortionate) resort and parking charges. On my next visit I intend to try and cut the price a little with a hybrid approach combining Wyndham shuttles, Disney shuttles between parks and to DS/CBR/PCR, and taxis.

Without a rental car, I am wondering how I'll do my traditional visit to a nearby 7-11 and get some cokes, snacks etc to stock up the fridge with. I thought of grocery delivery, but delivery fees make that a non-starter, I'll only be buying about $15 of stuff. The vending machines at the Wyndham looked pretty expensive, in my opinion. My current plan is either to suck up the vending machine rip-off, or get a taxi to take me via LBV/S Apopka Vineland etc as part of another journey. Any better tips? Is there something I'm overlooking?


----------



## KristinU

cdd89 said:


> I recently discovered Bonnet Creek having previously done a lot of stays at the Swan & Dolphin. It's a fantastic place to stay - and feels Disney in location and quality, if not the details. (I have never stayed at a Disney property at WDW, but I have visited all the hotels extensively).
> 
> The only disappointments are the (frankly extortionate) resort and parking charges. On my next visit I intend to try and cut the price a little with a hybrid approach combining Wyndham shuttles, Disney shuttles between parks and to DS/CBR/PCR, and taxis.
> 
> Without a rental car, I am wondering how I'll do my traditional visit to a nearby 7-11 and get some cokes, snacks etc to stock up the fridge with. I thought of grocery delivery, but delivery fees make that a non-starter, I'll only be buying about $15 of stuff. The vending machines at the Wyndham looked pretty expensive, in my opinion. My current plan is either to suck up the vending machine rip-off, or get a taxi to take me via LBV/S Apopka Vineland etc as part of another journey. Any better tips? Is there something I'm overlooking?



Uber/Lyft would be good options!

We have APs so parking is free for us, but even at $20 a day I still think a rental car is a cheap and easy way around.  Rental cars can be usually be had for so cheap in Orlando (our last one had a daily rate of $12.70) and there isn't a parking fee at WBC.  One offsite meal or meal cooked in your villa can offset a couple of days worth of parking fees...or beverages - sodas and waters from the grocery store are SO much cheaper than Disney and even vending machines.

That said, there are still times we Uber/Lyft for convenience, usually to Boardwalk to be able to enter and leave Epcot through International Gateway.


----------



## Carla1183

cdd89 said:


> I recently discovered Bonnet Creek having previously done a lot of stays at the Swan & Dolphin. It's a fantastic place to stay - and feels Disney in location and quality, if not the details. (I have never stayed at a Disney property at WDW, but I have visited all the hotels extensively).
> 
> The only disappointments are the (frankly extortionate) resort and parking charges. On my next visit I intend to try and cut the price a little with a hybrid approach combining Wyndham shuttles, Disney shuttles between parks and to DS/CBR/PCR, and taxis.
> 
> Without a rental car, I am wondering how I'll do my traditional visit to a nearby 7-11 and get some cokes, snacks etc to stock up the fridge with. I thought of grocery delivery, but delivery fees make that a non-starter, I'll only be buying about $15 of stuff. The vending machines at the Wyndham looked pretty expensive, in my opinion. My current plan is either to suck up the vending machine rip-off, or get a taxi to take me via LBV/S Apopka Vineland etc as part of another journey. Any better tips? Is there something I'm overlooking?



We rented a car for $150, parking for 5 days was $100 at parks (remember if you hop you only pay once a day!). Since we paid only around $700 for a 1 bedroom suite, our total for transportation and room was under $1k, way less than we'd have spent at a Disney resort for the same. (especially since having the suite was a dealbreaker for us, we need separate sleeping area from our kids!). I can't imagine doing shuttles, etc would be much cheaper than that, since you'll need to work in airport transfers as well. 

Not sure what resort charges you're referring to? It was free to park at resorts if we had dinner reservations, free to park at WBC, and we didnt feel nickel and dimed at WBC at all - i dont think we spent any money with them aside from our initial booking and tipping bellmen. 

We also had Dizzy Dolphin deliver groceries, either they or Garden Grocer charge $14 and it was well worth it to have it all waiting for us when we arrived! I know there are cheaper ways to do it now too - Amazon Prime Now and my Instacart with Publix?  But we were extremely happy with the customer service with DD. Though with the rental car you could always go get it yourself, we just didnt want to take the time!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I just got my "check in" email from Vacation Strategy and they said I need a credit card for incidentals.

Does anyone know the details on this?

Over the years I've run the gamut from a resort fee to having a $50/night hold put on my card and later refunded.

This is the first I heard of this for WBC and I thought  I was going to be without "fees".


----------



## Upatnoon

zebrastreyepz said:


> I just got my "check in" email from Vacation Strategy and they said I need a credit card for incidentals.
> 
> Does anyone know the details on this?
> 
> Over the years I've run the gamut from a resort fee to having a $50/night hold put on my card and later refunded.
> 
> This is the first I heard of this for WBC and I thought  I was going to be without "fees".



There are no fees. This can be used for incidentals, like paying for resort activities. I used it for paying for ice cream sundaes. Many hotels do this when you check in. I don't know if it mandatory, but you won't be charged unless you buy extras.


----------



## chicagoshannon

zebrastreyepz said:


> I just got my "check in" email from Vacation Strategy and they said I need a credit card for incidentals.
> 
> Does anyone know the details on this?
> 
> Over the years I've run the gamut from a resort fee to having a $50/night hold put on my card and later refunded.
> 
> This is the first I heard of this for WBC and I thought  I was going to be without "fees".


Last time we were there it was a $100 hold that they release upon check out.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

chicagoshannon said:


> Last time we were there it was a $100 hold that they release upon check out.


Thank you.

And I do get this happens. I wasn't expecting it to happen with a timeshare rental for some reason.


----------



## chicagoshannon

zebrastreyepz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And I do get this happens. I wasn't expecting it to happen with a timeshare rental for some reason.



It's actually nice because then you can just charge food/drinks and activities (some require a fee like tie dye) to your room.


----------



## cdd89

Hi,

Regarding parking charges, I have an annual passport so don't pay charges at WDW. The Wyndham Grand, however, charged a painful $22 + Tax for self parking (per night) in the garage. Maybe this is because I was staying in the tower as a hotel guest rather than the WVO sections, it's understandable they'd be free parking? If there's a way to park there as a tower/hotel guest without paying $22 a night, I'd love to hear about it!

Chris


----------



## ibob52

cdd89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding parking charges, I have an annual passport so don't pay charges at WDW. The Wyndham Grand, however, charged a painful $22 + Tax for self parking (per night) in the garage. Maybe this is because I was staying in the tower as a hotel guest rather than the WVO sections, it's understandable they'd be free parking? If there's a way to park there as a tower/hotel guest without paying $22 a night, I'd love to hear about it!
> 
> Chris



*The majority of posts in this thread are about staying at the *

** Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort * Timeshare * Buildings. *

*Your stay was at the Wyndham Grand Hotel and there are *Parking Fees* *

* WBC Timeshare stays *Do Not have Parking fees**


----------



## pepperandchips

cdd89 said:


> I recently discovered Bonnet Creek having previously done a lot of stays at the Swan & Dolphin. It's a fantastic place to stay - and feels Disney in location and quality, if not the details. (I have never stayed at a Disney property at WDW, but I have visited all the hotels extensively).
> 
> The only disappointments are the (frankly extortionate) resort and parking charges. On my next visit I intend to try and cut the price a little with a hybrid approach combining Wyndham shuttles, Disney shuttles between parks and to DS/CBR/PCR, and taxis.
> 
> Without a rental car, I am wondering how I'll do my traditional visit to a nearby 7-11 and get some cokes, snacks etc to stock up the fridge with. I thought of grocery delivery, but delivery fees make that a non-starter, I'll only be buying about $15 of stuff. The vending machines at the Wyndham looked pretty expensive, in my opinion. My current plan is either to suck up the vending machine rip-off, or get a taxi to take me via LBV/S Apopka Vineland etc as part of another journey. Any better tips? Is there something I'm overlooking?





cdd89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding parking charges, I have an annual passport so don't pay charges at WDW. The Wyndham Grand, however, charged a painful $22 + Tax for self parking (per night) in the garage. Maybe this is because I was staying in the tower as a hotel guest rather than the WVO sections, it's understandable they'd be free parking? If there's a way to park there as a tower/hotel guest without paying $22 a night, I'd love to hear about it!
> 
> Chris



As was already pointed out, this thread is largely information regarding the timeshare "vacation ownership" portion of Bonnet Creek. One reason my family loooooooooves it is the very inexpensive nightly rates we've gotten along with the free parking and lack of resort fees. I was just looking at rates around WDW for a long weekend stay in January and realized how spoiled I've gotten by WBC's "fee-free" pricing. Not to mention that the company I usually use doesn't charge me taxes on top of the nightly rate. That 12.5% tax, resort fee, and parking charge hurts! Even at a beautiful resort like the Swan or the lovely Hilton Bonnet Creek. 

It's a trade off though. If you can forego daily housekeeping you should try the timeshare side some day.


----------



## phinz

It amazes me that the hotel charges for parking given that people can just park in the timeshare lots and walk to the hotel. It's not like you have to have a permit to park, since everybody here recommends skipping the parking permit desk so you don't get the sales spiel anyway.


----------



## pepperandchips

phinz said:


> It amazes me that the hotel charges for parking given that people can just park in the timeshare lots and walk to the hotel. It's not like you have to have a permit to park, since everybody here recommends skipping the parking permit desk so you don't get the sales spiel anyway.



You don't need a parking pass but the timeshare lots are behind the gate at the front of the resort. You do need a key to enter. Not saying there aren't ways you could sneak in but most people aren't trying to do that... 

Seems that the area around disney is notorious for charging resort fees and for parking, despite the fact that Orlando is not an area where space is scarce. Anything to make an extra buck, I suppose.


----------



## phinz

pepperandchips said:


> You don't need a parking pass but the timeshare lots are behind the gate at the front of the resort. You do need a key to enter. Not saying there aren't ways you could sneak in but most people aren't trying to do that...



It looked to me like you could drive to the hotel from the parking lot of the timeshares without going through a gate, but I didn't go that far back on the property because I had no reason to. I guess there must be a gate in the way. Carry on.


----------



## Carla1183

phinz said:


> It looked to me like you could drive to the hotel from the parking lot of the timeshares without going through a gate, but I didn't go that far back on the property because I had no reason to. I guess there must be a gate in the way. Carry on.


The parking areas are separate and each has a gate. (I know because we try to drive all the way around to get to a pool on the opposite side and had to turn around when we got to the hotel tower lot as they arent connected!). To get into the timeshare parking lot at all you need a timeshare room key.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Hey, I'm considering Bonnet Creek for an upcoming trip. I haven't read through all the comments here as it's quite long. Just curious about why it's so much more expensive than the other resorts in the area. Does it offer more to do? Better food? Better service? All of the above?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Hey, I'm considering Bonnet Creek for an upcoming trip. I haven't read through all the comments here as it's quite long. Just curious about why it's so much more expensive than the other resorts in the area. Does it offer more to do? Better food? Better service? All of the above?



Basically it's because it is within Disney boundaries.  It is a very nice complex but so are the Marriott resorts and some others.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

chicagoshannon said:


> Basically it's because it is within Disney boundaries.  It is a very nice complex but so are the Marriott resorts and some others.



Thank you. That is very helpful.


----------



## Carla1183

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Hey, I'm considering Bonnet Creek for an upcoming trip. I haven't read through all the comments here as it's quite long. Just curious about why it's so much more expensive than the other resorts in the area. Does it offer more to do? Better food? Better service? All of the above?


Many of us booked timeshares at WBC through a third party. I paid about $700 for 6 nights in a one bedroom. I cant imagine many are much cheaper!


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Carla1183 said:


> Many of us booked timeshares at WBC through a third party. I paid about $700 for 6 nights in a one bedroom. I cant imagine many are much cheaper!



Ah, that's probably the difference. I don't have a timeshare and was looking directly on their site. It's $280 per night for a 2 bedroom. If it we're $700 for 6 nights I wouldn't hesitate at all.


----------



## Upatnoon

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Ah, that's probably the difference. I don't have a timeshare and was looking directly on their site. It's $280 per night for a 2 bedroom. If it we're $700 for 6 nights I wouldn't hesitate at all.


There are many places to book bonnet creek for less, you have to shop around. The most expensive place to book from is from the resort directly.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Upatnoon said:


> There are many places to book bonnet creek for less, you have to shop around. The most expensive place to book from is from the resort directly.



I'll have to go back and read the thread. My biggest concern is booking through someone reliable. I've never booked this way before so it's new to me.


----------



## pepperandchips

Aflyingbuttress said:


> I'll have to go back and read the thread. My biggest concern is booking through someone reliable. I've never booked this way before so it's new to me.



I would only read the last 10-20 pages or so. There are some new Wyndham rules that are affecting the resale (renting) market. If you're within 60 days of travel you are probably safe going with most well known renters (Winpoint/Michael Sullivan, Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategy, Shelby). If you're more than 60 days out the market has gotten very slim and you might want to really commit to the research prior to considering WBC. 

I still find WBC worth any hassle involved and just stayed in a gorgeous renovated 2 bedroom unit about a month ago for a song (about $140 a night compared to many sold out Disney resorts and the Swan/Dolphin clocking in over $300/night including parking). I don't think I would book directly with WBC resort but even if I did I have paid well over $280 per night for just one room on Disney property when WBC gives me the space of 2+ standard hotel rooms. 

I hope this thread helps and please feel free to ask any additional questions!


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

pepperandchips said:


> I would only read the last 10-20 pages or so. There are some new Wyndham rules that are affecting the resale (renting) market. If you're within 60 days of travel you are probably safe going with most well known renters (Winpoint/Michael Sullivan, Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategy, Shelby). If you're more than 60 days out the market has gotten very slim and you might want to really commit to the research prior to considering WBC.
> 
> I still find WBC worth any hassle involved and just stayed in a gorgeous renovated 2 bedroom unit about a month ago for a song (about $140 a night compared to many sold out Disney resorts and the Swan/Dolphin clocking in over $300/night including parking). I don't think I would book directly with WBC resort but even if I did I have paid well over $280 per night for just one room on Disney property when WBC gives me the space of 2+ standard hotel rooms.
> 
> I hope this thread helps and please feel free to ask any additional questions!



I am less than 60 days out. I’ll go back and read the last 20 pages like you suggested. 

How do these rental places work? I accustomed to buying straight from a hotels website or Expedia, but for these vacation rentals it seems that may not be the route to go. Does there happen to be a thread that describes how to use them?


----------



## pepperandchips

Aflyingbuttress said:


> I am less than 60 days out. I’ll go back and read the last 20 pages like you suggested.
> 
> How do these rental places work? I accustomed to buying straight from a hotels website or Expedia, but for these vacation rentals it seems that may not be the route to go. Does there happen to be a thread that describes how to use them?



This thread would be your place! The Wyndham megarenters are slightly slower than Orbitz or Expedia but you can probably google the names I mentioned and find several resources. All have been vouched for by various posters. I've also rolled the dice and bought listings on eBay but I don't know if I'd recommend that for your first stay. I also forgot to mention Farrell's Vacations. I've used them, eBay, and Shelby all with perfect results. It doesn't hurt to email a few companies and see who gets you the best quote. Many folks swear by Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy as well. Google, contact the company, see if there is availability and what the price might be, decide if it's worth it. That's pretty much all there is to it. Of course you may come across posts suggesting to find individual renters on TugBBs or Redweek but I'd ignore those posts for now - that's WBC 201, not 101!


----------



## pepperandchips

Aflyingbuttress said:


> I am less than 60 days out. I’ll go back and read the last 20 pages like you suggested.
> 
> How do these rental places work? I accustomed to buying straight from a hotels website or Expedia, but for these vacation rentals it seems that may not be the route to go. Does there happen to be a thread that describes how to use them?



And I forgot to mention... the way it works is that the "megarenters" (or in some cases individuals) own a certain number of timeshare points. They essentially scalp the reservations to us at a net profit to them (the owner), but at a rate generally much lower than available to the public via Wyndham. They book the reservation, add you as their guest, and you pay them for the privilege of being the guest. Wyndham is compensated via the timeshare points and the owner is compensated via your payment. I have always paid through PayPal for added peace of mind. Never had a problem checking in, they just swipe a CC for damage/incidentals and off I go. 

One pro Tip: the check in desk will tell you that your parking pass and/or welcome packet can be picked up from another desk in the lobby (behind you). That's the timeshare desk. You don't need a parking pass or any other garbage that may be in the welcome packet. Say thank you and walk out the side door by the restrooms and unplug your phone in the room. Never had a problem using this method but one time my mom got trapped by the "parking pass" desk for 15+ minutes telling them no. I'm sorry my vacation time is too valuable to spend it telling you why I don't want a timeshare pitch when I paid $130 a night for this 2 bedroom condo.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

pepperandchips said:


> you are probably safe going with most well known renters (Winpoint/Michael Sullivan, Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategy, Shelby).



I looked at some of these sites last night and I'm wondering if there is a way to look within my specific travel dates. We already have our dates set, with plane tickets purchased, and are booked at Disney at the moment. I want to move offsite before my final payment date on Dec 30. It looks like the timeshare rentals are sold in specific date chunks unless I am looking on expedia and so far I haven't seen anything that matches my trip. I may have to just wait for a future trip to use this option.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Aflyingbuttress said:


> I looked at some of these sites last night and I'm wondering if there is a way to look within my specific travel dates. We already have our dates set, with plane tickets purchased, and are booked at Disney at the moment. I want to move offsite before my final payment date on Dec 30. It looks like the timeshare rentals are sold in specific date chunks unless I am looking on expedia and so far I haven't seen anything that matches my trip. I may have to just wait for a future trip to use this option.


You just need to contact one of the renters.  They can usually get you the dates you need.  You just need to email one of them,  Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy to see if they have availability  for the dates you need.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

chicagoshannon said:


> You just need to contact one of the renters.  They can usually get you the dates you need.  You just need to email one of them,  Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy to see if they have availability  for the dates you need.



Ah, ok. I didn’t realize that. Thank you,


----------



## Carla1183

Had awesome experience with vacation upgrades. Prices are listed on their site.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

I just got a quote from Vacation Strategy. 7 night stay in a 2 bedroom deluxe for $1140, including tax. Which is less than half the price than I saw on Expedia. Pretty incredible! Vacation Upgrades shows the price at $1050 for 7 nights but I can’t twll if that includes tax or not. 

I think I will probably book it. It’s non-refundable so I’m alwaus a bit worried about that. Vacation Strategy is safe? Any risk of something going wrong? Are there any other fees I’d have to pay later?

Other thing I’m wondering is how parking works. Can I park right in front of my room and how easy is it to get around the resort to food and to use the pool? Can I drive and park by the pool when I want to use it?


----------



## mtiger

anyone there now and can tell us if the tower 5 pool is heated enough to swim?  When we wentin May, it was super heated (90),but when we went back in Sept, it was only like 85 and would be cool for 60-70 degree weather.  Really hoping our kids get to swim next week.


----------



## katallo

Both Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades should have cancellation info listed on their sites.  Parking areas are located around each tower.  Very convenient.  There is also a multilevel garage close to Tower 5.  All of the towers have pools so we always walk.  Food is easy as well.  It's a very walkable resort! 

Vacation Upgrades all fees included.  I think the same for VS.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

What is the difference between the Grand Bonnet Creek and just Bonney Creek? I understand the Grand is a hotel while BC is the timeshares, but I can’t tell which property is which? I saw pics and videos of a lazy river and pirate ship and slide. Which place is that? Can you use them both?


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

katallo said:


> Both Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades should have cancellation info listed on their sites.  Parking areas are located around each tower.  Very convenient.  There is also a multilevel garage close to Tower 5.  All of the towers have pools so we always walk.  Food is easy as well.  It's a very walkable resort!
> 
> Vacation Upgrades all fees included.  I think the same for VS.



The quote from VS says it can’t be cancelled or refunded. I haven’t heard back from VU yet. I’m asduming I can get trip insurance. Im ok with not being able to cancel. We already have our plane tickets and our trip is set in stone. I’m just nervous about using a company I’ve never used before and there are a few horror stories online about timeshare rentals going awry.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Aflyingbuttress said:


> The quote from VS says it can’t be cancelled or refunded. I haven’t heard back from VU yet. I’m asduming I can get trip insurance. Im ok with not being able to cancel. We already have our plane tickets and our trip is set in stone. I’m just nervous about using a company I’ve never used before and there are a few horror stories online about timeshare rentals going awry.


It can't be cancelled becaue it is so close to check in.  

The pools are all available to use.  There are 2 lazy rivers and 2 pools with water slides.  5 pools plus the hotel pool that you can use.  There are 2 toddler area's at 2 of the pools also.  There is a lake/pond in the middle of the resort that all of the buildings back up to.  There is mini golf and a playground as well as 2 arcades.  They also have scheduled activities, some are free, some have a small cost.  You will have to provide a credit card at check in for incidentals.  It is a $100 hold that gets returned/released upon check out if you don't use it.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

chicagoshannon said:


> It can't be cancelled becaue it is so close to check in.
> 
> The pools are all available to use.  There are 2 lazy rivers and 2 pools with water slides.  5 pools plus the hotel pool that you can use.  There are 2 toddler area's at 2 of the pools also.  There is a lake/pond in the middle of the resort that all of the buildings back up to.  There is mini golf and a playground as well as 2 arcades.  They also have scheduled activities, some are free, some have a small cost.  You will have to provide a credit card at check in for incidentals.  It is a $100 hold that gets returned/released upon check out if you don't use it.



Oh yes, I totally understand why it’s non-refundable. I certainly don’t blame them. 

So I watched this video earlier not realizing it said it was Wyndham Grand: 



Sounds like that pool area is for both the hotel and the timeshares, right? It looks beautiful but I realized the name and then wasn’t sure about whether I was watching the right thing. 

Sorry for asking so many questions. I really appreciate the help. It’s not as straight forward as getting a hotel off Expedia.


----------



## chicagoshannon

The room in the video is the hotel room.  The first pool shown is the pool at the Grand but can also be used by the timeshare resort.  The other pools and grounds are for the timeshare but can also be used by the hotel guests.  I didn't watch the entire video but from what I saw the only thing that was hotel only was the room at the beginning of the video.

The 2 bedroom units are much larger than that hotel room.  I'm sure you'll be pleased.  You could also bo to tripadvisor and look at the reviews/pictures there.  Just make sure you type in Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## StarCruiser

mtiger said:


> anyone there now and can tell us if the tower 5 pool is heated enough to swim?  When we wentin May, it was super heated (90),but when we went back in Sept, it was only like 85 and would be cool for 60-70 degree weather.  Really hoping our kids get to swim next week.



We were there last week.  The pool by towers 4 and 5 is heated, but I don't think it was 90.  Probably closer to 80 or 85.  We were swimming in 60/70 degree weather.

I think someone posted it, but be aware that the lazy river by tower 5 is closed for a couple weeks while it's being refurbished.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

chicagoshannon said:


> The room in the video is the hotel room.  The first pool shown is the pool at the Grand but can also be used by the timeshare resort.  The other pools and grounds are for the timeshare but can also be used by the hotel guests.  I didn't watch the entire video but from what I saw the only thing that was hotel only was the room at the beginning of the video.
> 
> The 2 bedroom units are much larger than that hotel room.  I'm sure you'll be pleased.  You could also bo to tripadvisor and look at the reviews/pictures there.  Just make sure you type in Wyndham Bonnet Creek.



Thank you so much. We are going to do it. I really, really appreciate all the tips.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

pepperandchips said:


> I would only read the last 10-20 pages or so. There are some new Wyndham rules that are affecting the resale (renting) market. If you're within 60 days of travel you are probably safe going with most well known renters (Winpoint/Michael Sullivan, Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategy, Shelby). If you're more than 60 days out the market has gotten very slim and you might want to really commit to the research prior to considering WBC.
> 
> I still find WBC worth any hassle involved and just stayed in a gorgeous renovated 2 bedroom unit about a month ago for a song (about $140 a night compared to many sold out Disney resorts and the Swan/Dolphin clocking in over $300/night including parking). I don't think I would book directly with WBC resort but even if I did I have paid well over $280 per night for just one room on Disney property when WBC gives me the space of 2+ standard hotel rooms.
> 
> I hope this thread helps and please feel free to ask any additional questions!



Sorry, another question for you. Are Vacation Upgrades/Strategy guaranteed rate once you’ve paid in full? The price won’t change after that, or is there still a risk?

For VS I assume if I just go click “pay” on the quote and pay the full amount I’m good to go for what they offered? I tried calling them but got no answer. I’m sure they’ll call back but it’s almost the end of the business day.


----------



## Carla1183

Aflyingbuttress said:


> What is the difference between the Grand Bonnet Creek and just Bonney Creek? I understand the Grand is a hotel while BC is the timeshares, but I can’t tell which property is which? I saw pics and videos of a lazy river and pirate ship and slide. Which place is that? Can you use them both?


They're connected but 1 tower is the hotel, the rest is the timeshares. The timeshare guests can use the hotel pool, not sure if the other way around. The timeshare buildings also have their own pools, I think there are maybe 4 in all? 2 lazy rivers. Biggest difference as far as I know is no housekeeping in the timeshare units. But you get free parking!  We stayed in the timeshare and had access too all pools, and the one right outside our tower had a lazy river, and we visited the one with the pirate ship slide one day. (Be forewarned, kids must be independent swimmers to use the slide, no flotation devices allowed and no parents can help catch, and the lifeguard was kind of a jerk to us about it! Literally the only even slight complaint we had our entire stay!)


----------



## pepperandchips

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Sorry, another question for you. Are Vacation Upgrades/Strategy guaranteed rate once you’ve paid in full? The price won’t change after that, or is there still a risk?
> 
> For VS I assume if I just go click “pay” on the quote and pay the full amount I’m good to go for what they offered? I tried calling them but got no answer. I’m sure they’ll call back but it’s almost the end of the business day.



The price won't change after you've paid  the only "catch" is paying for parking at the Disney parks and not getting EMH since you're offsite. Far outweighed to me by the beautiful resort grounds and spacious, well appointed condo units at a fraction of the price. I look forward to hearing your review when you get back!


----------



## Carla1183

For me downsides were - not making fast passes until 30 days (still got everything i wanted but stalked like a crazy person!), making dining reservations 1 day at a time at 180 days, no EMH, and paying for parking. We loved having a rental car, and truly I'd be tempted to rent one even if we stayed onsite next time.  The thought of standing and waiting for a bus after a full day made us almost skip to the car with glee. Can't do dining plan but we spent WAY less than a dining plan would have cost on food.

No catches really! Our price we paid with VU was really all-in, we paid it all upfront but I think they just asked for a deposit at first. For sure rent a car though, bc they have shuttles but they are kind of pricey. I think the only other thing we spent a penny on at the resort was one meal we ate poolside, and a few dollars here and there to tip helpful bellmen.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Carla1183 said:


> They're connected but 1 tower is the hotel, the rest is the timeshares. The timeshare guests can use the hotel pool, not sure if the other way around. The timeshare buildings also have their own pools, I think there are maybe 4 in all? 2 lazy rivers. Biggest difference as far as I know is no housekeeping in the timeshare units. But you get free parking!  We stayed in the timeshare and had access too all pools, and the one right outside our tower had a lazy river, and we visited the one with the pirate ship slide one day. (Be forewarned, kids must be independent swimmers to use the slide, no flotation devices allowed and no parents can help catch, and the lifeguard was kind of a jerk to us about it! Literally the only even slight complaint we had our entire stay!)



It all sounds great. I'm going in January so now I'm praying it'll be warm enough to use that pool. I'm also the type to leave the do not disturb sign on my door so housekeeping doesn't come in. I hate having to put everything away just to go out for a bit when I am on vacation. I just want to come and go as I please and have no problem tidying up myself as needed. I do that anyway.

So, on the slide my daughter can't wear a life jacket? She can go swim on her own, but she's 5 and no 5 year old is really a great swimmer. That's a strange rule to me. Sounds the opposite of safe. 



pepperandchips said:


> The price won't change after you've paid  the only "catch" is paying for parking at the Disney parks and not getting EMH since you're offsite. Far outweighed to me by the beautiful resort grounds and spacious, well appointed condo units at a fraction of the price. I look forward to hearing your review when you get back!



I went ahead and booked it last night with Vacation Strategy. I was waiting for a quote from Vacation Upgrades but was worried the availability would disappear. Ultimately, I bit the bullet because I saw VC had their prices and it said the 2 BR deluxe was $1500 for 7 nights and I was quoted $1140 by VS. It wasn't until after I paid that I saw their prices (at the bottom of the page) were much lower when you're inside 60 days. I was on my iPad and just didn't see it unfortunately. So I think VS might end up being $200 more.  Oh well. My fault. We are still saving money and the room is much better and by comparison to POR, the pool will be much better too. And now I have the flexibility to do things outside of Disney. 



Carla1183 said:


> For me downsides were - not making fast passes until 30 days (still got everything i wanted but stalked like a crazy person!), making dining reservations 1 day at a time at 180 days, no EMH, and paying for parking. We loved having a rental car, and truly I'd be tempted to rent one even if we stayed onsite next time.  The thought of standing and waiting for a bus after a full day made us almost skip to the car with glee. Can't do dining plan but we spent WAY less than a dining plan would have cost on food.
> 
> No catches really! Our price we paid with VU was really all-in, we paid it all upfront but I think they just asked for a deposit at first. For sure rent a car though, bc they have shuttles but they are kind of pricey. I think the only other thing we spent a penny on at the resort was one meal we ate poolside, and a few dollars here and there to tip helpful bellmen.



The thought of standing and waiting for a bus is exactly the reason we decided to go off site in the first place. I have fibromyalgia and standing in one spot without being able to move is incredibly difficult for me. The pain is much lower if I can keep moving. The cheaper hotel gave us the money for the rental car.

We actually got really lucky with our fast passes. We originally intended to stay on-site and had POR booked. So I booked our FPs at the 60 day window. Last night I changed our resort reservation to one night at All-Star Music and kept our 8 day park tickets, which kept our fast passes in tact. It was only $88 more for the room and now we can use EMH on the day we check in, when Epcot is open until 11 that night. And I may add a park hopper so we can use EMH at MK the following night. It also includes MagicBands, which I was going to buy anyway, so really that's really only $44 extra.

Additionally, we already had breakfast reservations at Akershus for the day we will be "checking out" which would cost $125. I was able to add one night of the DDP with for $177 more and we will definitely use that $52 on park food during those two days. Plus we get the 3 refillable mugs which we can fill up when we go to resorts for food during the week and keep as souvenirs. 

Dollar for dollar we're still saving a little over $100 but now that amount includes a 2 bedroom villa, a car, a couple of meals and snacks we were going to pay for on top of our original amount anyway, and a ton of flexibility. I'm pretty happy with my choice.


----------



## Triple Trouble

Hey, we are booked for WBC Jan 5-12 for our first stay  but are going to end up there a day ahead. Is there any way to extend the stay by 1 day? I am new to the time shares and thought I read somewhere in the thousands of pages of Bonnet Creek that you could when close to the check in date. Can anyone help me figure out if that is true?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ibob52

Triple Trouble said:


> I am new to the time shares and thought I read somewhere in the thousands of pages of Bonnet Creek that you could when close to the check in date. Can anyone help me figure out if that is true?



*I have not heard of this (in the many pages about WBC)*

*I would contact the person or company who I have Reserved the January stay with and *

*ask for the extra day to be added on etc. *

*Maybe search ebay for a single day.*

*Last Resort Rent a Day from the actual WBC website ($$$)*

*Many have stayed in a Hotel when a extra day was added to their vacation. *


----------



## BOST99

Hi All,

Getting excited for our first stay here in July.  Trying to decide about booking at VS or directly with Wyndham.  Are there any differences in a rental vs direct booking?

With AAA discount it is about $200 more so would love to save that as long as there aren't any major drawbacks.   Thanks!!


----------



## Carla1183

We rented through a third party and didn't see any drawbacks. Easy peasy!


----------



## danabalana

This February will be our third time renting through VS. We've never had a bit of trouble. We love it there!


----------



## KristinU

BOST99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Getting excited for our first stay here in July.  Trying to decide about booking at VS or directly with Wyndham.  Are there any differences in a rental vs direct booking?
> 
> With AAA discount it is about $200 more so would love to save that as long as there aren't any major drawbacks.   Thanks!!


We've happily and successfully rented, what, 4 or 5 times now from both VS and Vacation Upgrades.  I think the only difference to you as a renter is familiarity and comfort level going through Wyndham...and you pay extra for that familiarity


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

I just rented through VS for the first time and paid $200 more than VU ended up quoting me. I accidentally missed the spot on VU’s website where it said prices were cheaper within 60 days and assumed they were more expensive. I  wrote back to VU after I got their quote and mentioned to them that I wished I’d seen it and they actually wrote me back and reformatted their prices page based on my feedback. Really nice people. Great customer service. 

VS boasts a price guarantee, so I contacted them less than 24 Hours after payment to ask about it and got no response. I had to email again a couple days later and still didn’t get a response for a couple days after that. When they did reply it was a really short one liner saying the guarantee only matched with a couple sites. No hello, no sorry for the disappointment, no goodbye, nothing else at all. I at least expected some sort of explanation about how the money goes to the owners right away or something like that. Just the littlest bit of effort. They responded quickly before I paid but not after. 

I consider buying from VS before getting my quote from VU my error, not theirs, and I didn’t really expect a refund, just figured I’d ask. But it bothers me that they just ignored my email until I specifically said I would appreciate a reply. Complete lack of customer service and no effort to make a customer feel happy or valued at all. That’s not to say there will be a problem with my booking. I’m sure that will go ok. But next time I will be booking with VU, both for the excellent customer service and the better rates.


----------



## Upatnoon

BOST99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Getting excited for our first stay here in July.  Trying to decide about booking at VS or directly with Wyndham.  Are there any differences in a rental vs direct booking?
> 
> With AAA discount it is about $200 more so would love to save that as long as there aren't any major drawbacks.   Thanks!!



Generally it is much cheaper to book Bonnet Creek from a timeshare owner or company that rents reservations, like VS or others. You can also find lots of rentals on ebay, redweek and tugbbs as well. Also, when you book through Wyndham you will also have to pay taxes, further driving up the cost.

There are certain advantages to booking directly. Wyndham will usually have some kind of standard cancellation and refund policy. You can call their reservations center 24/7 for help. It's easy to trust a giant company over booking with someone you may not be familiar with. Of course, you will pay a for this.


----------



## BostonEd

Upatnoon said:


> There are certain advantages to booking directly. Wyndham will usually have some kind of standard cancellation and refund policy. You can call their reservations center 24/7 for help. It's easy to trust a giant company over booking with someone you may not be familiar with. Of course, you will pay a for this.


Also, don't they offer daily room cleaning if you book directly?


----------



## BOST99

BostonEd said:


> Also, don't they offer daily room cleaning if you book directly?



Thanks BostonEd and Upatoon.  Good to know about the tax - I didn't think about that.  I'll ask VS about cleaning either daily or what we are responsible for when leaving (rolling up bedding, towels, etc)


----------



## Upatnoon

BOST99 said:


> Thanks BostonEd and Upatoon.  Good to know about the tax - I didn't think about that.  I'll ask VS about cleaning either daily or what we are responsible for when leaving (rolling up bedding, towels, etc)



There is no daily housekeeping service. You may be able to pay extra for some if you want it. I don't know the cost or details. 

You empty your own trash in one of the trash chutes in each building. There is a sweeper in the room for minor spills. There is a dishwasher and washer and dryer.

When you leave, you just leave. You don't have to do anything. Some people leave a huge mess for housekeeping, others are more tidy, but nothing is required of you


----------



## klk77

Is anyone currently at the resort who cam comment on pool temperature?  Pool/lazy river closings?  Arriving this Saturday, and hoping we can use the pools comfortably.  Think the weather isn’t going to be as warm next week, as it is this week, though


----------



## KristinU

Not there right now, but I've read that the pool and lazy river at tower 5 are now open after refurbishment.


----------



## BostonEd

Upatnoon said:


> There is no daily housekeeping service. You may be able to pay extra for some if you want it. I don't know the cost or details.


Let's be clear on this. Are you certain there is no daily housekeeping service for someone who books through the Wyndham site? I think there is.


----------



## pepperandchips

Upatnoon said:


> There is no daily housekeeping service. You may be able to pay extra for some if you want it. I don't know the cost or details.
> 
> You empty your own trash in one of the trash chutes in each building. There is a sweeper in the room for minor spills. There is a dishwasher and washer and dryer.
> 
> When you leave, you just leave. You don't have to do anything. Some people leave a huge mess for housekeeping, others are more tidy, but nothing is required of you





BostonEd said:


> Let's be clear on this. Are you certain there is no daily housekeeping service for someone who books through the Wyndham site? I think there is.



From the Wyndham website:


----------



## Upatnoon

BostonEd said:


> Let's be clear on this. Are you certain there is no daily housekeeping service for someone who books through the Wyndham site? I think there is.


There are are a quite a few Wyndham websites. At wyndhambonnetcreek.com, it states "Daily housekeeping is available only on a request basis (additional charges will apply)."

The same thing is quoted at extraholidays.com on the Wyndham page.

Is there a special exception from some other booking method?  I doubt it since timeshare resorts rarely offer this service.  The Disney ones do when you book them like a hotel room, however, I was reading a complaint the other day that this is often "missed."

Anyway, if you are counting on it and think you are supposed to get it, I would call and confirm.


----------



## BostonEd

Wow, well that eliminates what I thought was the main benefit of booking directly. 

Interesting about DVC resorts sometimes "forgetting" to stop in. I guess that's not surprising, if the housekeeping staff isn't used to daily stops, how would they know?


----------



## RangerPooh

klk77 said:


> Is anyone currently at the resort who cam comment on pool temperature?  Pool/lazy river closings?  Arriving this Saturday, and hoping we can use the pools comfortably.  Think the weather isn’t going to be as warm next week, as it is this week, though



We’re here now but didn’t use the pools. Plenty of families are using them however. We went to Tuphoon Lagoon though, and the water there was posted as being 75-79*.


----------



## MrKnight

I know this is a popular thread, but I am somewhat confused by this thread.. Bonnet Creek consists of multiple resorts, not just the Wyndham, I also noticed that only the address for the Wyndham is listed on the OP. Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria are also considered part of Bonnet Creek and I do not see them mentioned anywhere on this thread.. Did I miss something?


----------



## pepperandchips

MrKnight said:


> I know this is a popular thread, but I am somewhat confused by this thread.. Bonnet Creek consists of multiple resorts, not just the Wyndham, I also noticed that only the address for the Wyndham is listed on the OP. Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria are also considered part of Bonnet Creek and I do not see them mentioned anywhere on this thread.. Did I miss something?



You are right, but this thread is primarily about the timeshare resort. It's there in that same first post albeit buried a bit. We have lots of contributors in this thread that have stayed at some of the other resorts at Bonnet Creek if you have specific questions. I'm sure you can get some help! Most of us drinking the "we looooooove Bonnet Creek" kool-aid have been wooed by the size and value of the timeshare units, hence the outpouring of "loooooove" and the focus of this thread!


----------



## Upatnoon

MrKnight said:


> I know this is a popular thread, but I am somewhat confused by this thread.. Bonnet Creek consists of multiple resorts, not just the Wyndham, I also noticed that only the address for the Wyndham is listed on the OP. Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria are also considered part of Bonnet Creek and I do not see them mentioned anywhere on this thread.. Did I miss something?



Years ago, when this thread started, there was no Hilton Bonnet Creek, Waldorf or Wyndham Grand. It was just the timeshare resort and it wasn't completed. They built it up over the years.


----------



## Upatnoon

BostonEd said:


> Wow, well that eliminates what I thought was the main benefit of booking directly.
> 
> Interesting about DVC resorts sometimes "forgetting" to stop in. I guess that's not surprising, if the housekeeping staff isn't used to daily stops, how would they know?



The main benefit of booking directly for most people is trust -- many people would think I'm crazy to book a room on ebay or with a broker. We get questions on here all the time wondering if Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy is safe -- companies that have been booking WBC rooms for years without complaint. We never get a questions if booking a room via Wyndham is safe. It's a big company everyone knows. Of course, you pay a hefty premium for booking directly.

Another benefit of booking direct is ease. You can check your dates, book and be done. No hunting for dates on ebay or emailing back and forth with a broker. 

Of course, this is a good thing for people who book via the gray market -- it keeps the price down.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Are there any babysitting services offered by WBC?


----------



## Biggen

Trying to book something over President's day week (Feb 16 - 19). Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, and eBay don't have anything available.  Any ideas on where else to check?  I just sent an email to WinPointVIP but I'm not sure he is still in business.


----------



## SunTravels

Biggen said:


> Trying to book something over President's day week (Feb 16 - 19). Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, and eBay don't have anything available.  Any ideas on where else to check?  I just sent an email to WinPointVIP but I'm not sure he is still in business.


 Here is a 1 bedroom I saw on Ebay those dates:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-BONN...736561?hash=item25e8747671:g:NB4AAOSwA3dYfme0

There are other listing on Ebay the are around those dates also, but longer than just the weekend


----------



## Flipflopfly

Biggen said:


> Trying to book something over President's day week (Feb 16 - 19). Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrades, and eBay don't have anything available.  Any ideas on where else to check?  I just sent an email to WinPointVIP but I'm not sure he is still in business.



I emailed Michael over there last month and he said he was closing


----------



## pepperandchips

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Are there any babysitting services offered by WBC?



Was hoping someone with kids would respond but I'm not aware of any childcare offered by WBC. However I have seen other reports of folks using in-room sitting offered by third parties - Kids Night Out is one I've seen mentioned. Again I have no experience with this. I've also heard good things about Camp Dolphin (obviously over at the Swan and Dolphin) which is very near WBC. I believe a certain amount of Camp Dolphin time is comped with your meal at certain participating Swan/Dolphin restaurants (Shula's, Bluezoo, Il Mulino) so if you are just looking for a nice date night that might be a good option to check into.


----------



## Adam Hansen

Two questions. 

We are checking in tomorrow but are already in Florida staying with family, so I wanted to get to the resort early in the morning to put in a room request knowing that it likely will not be ready yet. Does anyone know how early you can arrive to checkin for that day? 

Also, does anyone have the current activities schedule? We are here for the runDisney races this coming weekend and we are looking for a room that is quiet since we will be going to be super early Friday and Saturday night. I know that there is usually karaoke and dueling piano some nights and I wanted to request a building away from those if they happen to be Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## SunTravels

Adam Hansen said:


> Two questions.
> 
> We are checking in tomorrow but are already in Florida staying with family, so I wanted to get to the resort early in the morning to put in a room request knowing that it likely will not be ready yet. Does anyone know how early you can arrive to checkin for that day?
> 
> Also, does anyone have the current activities schedule? We are here for the runDisney races this coming weekend and we are looking for a room that is quiet since we will be going to be super early Friday and Saturday night. I know that there is usually karaoke and dueling piano some nights and I wanted to request a building away from those if they happen to be Friday or Saturday night.




I don't have an activity schedule but here are a few thoughts on quiet locations.  Any building on a higher floor facing the packing lot would be quiet I would think, we have only stayed in building 3 because we love the location, but have had family in other buildings. In Building 3 facing the hotel and water we could hear the activities at the Wyndham Grand until about 11pm (we were on floor 5),  we heard nothing but the garbage trucks early am when we faced the parking lot in building 3 (and the view was actually of a golf Course so it was nice). Building 1 facing the water (floor 4) was quiet when we were hanging out there later in the evening. Building 2 facing the water was similar to the same view in building 3 with some noice from Whyndham Grand, the parking lot view in building 2 was also quiet.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I love building 3 too.  We stayed in building 6 last time and I think we're going to request building 3 in Feb.  Building 6 is so big and busy.  It's nice because it has an activity center right there but I think I'd rather just take the walk to get the stuff I need.  Building 3 also has my favorite bar/snack stand.


----------



## SunTravels

chicagoshannon said:


> I love building 3 too.  We stayed in building 6 last time and I think we're going to request building 3 in Feb.  Building 6 is so big and busy.  It's nice because it has an activity center right there but I think I'd rather just take the walk to get the stuff I need.  Building 3 also has my favorite bar/snack stand.



Yes I totally agree, everything is so easy to walk to no matter where your room is, and the side building 3 is on just feels less busy and more low key. And no issues finding parking close to the building.  Plus my kids love the waterslide at building 3, and the grills right out front just made it so easy.  They just renovated 3, so when we were there in December everything was all new.


----------



## cfergy21

Hi,

We leave on Jan 10th staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek - 1st timers. My in-laws booked for us using there points. They said the reservation does not show the building or room number. They did request a larger room so I'm guessing we won't know until it's closer? My questions are:

1) If we don't request a specific location where are they likely to put us?

2) What building is the convenience store located in?

3) We are planning on using Uber - no car rental - thoughts? Is it a lot of walking just to get around resort? Two of us have limited walking capabilities. If we use Uber what Disney resort or park is closest so that we can get transportation around Disney.

4) What is the closest grocery store/walmart/target to uber to?

5) Any other tips for first t time


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

pepperandchips said:


> Was hoping someone with kids would respond but I'm not aware of any childcare offered by WBC. However I have seen other reports of folks using in-room sitting offered by third parties - Kids Night Out is one I've seen mentioned. Again I have no experience with this. I've also heard good things about Camp Dolphin (obviously over at the Swan and Dolphin) which is very near WBC. I believe a certain amount of Camp Dolphin time is comped with your meal at certain participating Swan/Dolphin restaurants (Shula's, Bluezoo, Il Mulino) so if you are just looking for a nice date night that might be a good option to check into.



Thank you. Just having names of some services is helpful. I will go look them up. I knew about the onside childrens activities centers that Disney offers but never heard about the ones at the swan or dolphin. Those sound like a great option.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cfergy21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We leave on Jan 10th staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek - 1st timers. My in-laws booked for us using there points. They said the reservation does not show the building or room number. They did request a larger room so I'm guessing we won't know until it's closer? My questions are:
> 
> 1) If we don't request a specific location where are they likely to put us?
> 
> 2) What building is the convenience store located in?
> 
> 3) We are planning on using Uber - no car rental - thoughts? Is it a lot of walking just to get around resort? Two of us have limited walking capabilities. If we use Uber what Disney resort or park is closest so that we can get transportation around Disney.
> 
> 4) What is the closest grocery store/walmart/target to uber to?
> 
> 5) Any other tips for first t time



1.)  The times we haven't requested a building we've been put in building 3.  The time we requested building 5 they put us in building 6.

2.) the convenience store is in the check in building.

3.) The resort is large especially for limited walking abilities.  How limited is limited?  Like will you be renting a wheelchair at Disney?  My dad always rents an ECV for Disney and uses it around the resort also.  I'm not sure where Uber picks up but building 1 is close to the check in building so you might want that.

4.) Not sure

5.)


----------



## KristinU

3. Uber will pick you up at your building entrance, so no worries about walking to catch an Uber.

4. For groceries, we like the Publix at Water Tower Shoppes: 29 Blake Blvd, Celebration, FL 34747 - that is about 5 miles
There is a brandy-new Walmart at: 2855 N Old Lake Wilson Rd, Kissimmee, FL 34747 - looks like that's about 6 miles.


----------



## Biggen

SunTravels said:


> Here is a 1 bedroom I saw on Ebay those dates:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-BONN...736561?hash=item25e8747671:g:NB4AAOSwA3dYfme0
> 
> There are other listing on Ebay the are around those dates also, but longer than just the weekend



Man, they must posted those after I posted here.  I looked on eBay for over an hour!  Thanks for that!



Flipflopfly said:


> I emailed Michael over there last month and he said he was closing



Yeah, emailed him and he told me he is still in the business but didn't have anything available for those dates.  Good to know he decided to stick with it.


----------



## cfergy21

chicagoshannon said:


> 1.)  The times we haven't requested a building we've been put in building 3.  The time we requested building 5 they put us in building 6.
> 
> 2.) the convenience store is in the check in building.
> 
> 3.) The resort is large especially for limited walking abilities.  How limited is limited?  Like will you be renting a wheelchair at Disney?  My dad always rents an ECV for Disney and uses it around the resort also.  I'm not sure where Uber picks up but building 1 is close to the check in building so you might want that.
> 
> 4.) Not sure
> 
> 5.)



Thanks. I think one us will need the ECV. I can probably walk it but it just looks like a pain to drag our bags from check in to the farthest building since we won't have a car  (if that's where they put us.)


----------



## chicagoshannon

cfergy21 said:


> Thanks. I think one us will need the ECV. I can probably walk it but it just looks like a pain to drag our bags from check in to the farthest building since we won't have a car  (if that's where they put us.)


THey do have Bell services so should be able to help you bring stuff to your room.  They aren't the quickest though.


----------



## OSUZorba

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Are there any babysitting services offered by WBC?



I don't know all the details because DD was 1 and 1.5 when we've been there, but there is a children's club in the main check in building. I looked through the windows at night and it looked pretty cool. I think the hours are mostly during day, but not really sure. I'd call the resort and ask for details.

There are also several Disney approved babysitting services in Orlando. I've researched them before, but haven't used them. I really wanted a sitter to go to the water parks with us, but they won't guarantee you someone with an AP, and I didn't want to pay $20/hr+waterpark ticket. The service I looked into was Fairy Godmothers, but I can't find a link right now. Here is another link with some info: https://wdwprepschool.com/babysitting-and-childcare-options-at-disney-world/


----------



## JEng711

Hey folks - so happy to be going back to Bonnet Creek Feb 3-10 (especially as we are coming from NY). Last year I schlepped myself to Target and just don't want to do that again. So I'm looking at Prime Now. Super excited to use it but if anyone has used it in the past, when do you order? We will be arriving at MCO at 2:30 and have a Sanaa ressie at 7:05 so there must be a delivery window I need to take into consideration, yes?

Secondly, what do you put for the address? I mean obviously I put my name and WBC's address, but is that it? I mean it's not like I'll have a room number when I order. Will it be waiting at the stroller area? What do they (Prime Now OR WBC, either one) do about perishable stuff? Gotta get at least milk and my daughter's yogurt.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Carla1183

I haven't done Amazon Now but I did use Dizzy Dolphin and they just left my order at Bell services, including perishables. They delivered it midday and we didn't get there until about 9pm and they kept everything cold for us. We just asked for it at checkin and they had bell services bring the groceries and our rented stroller up to our room.


----------



## mommaof3boys

We are staying in a 4 bedroom presidential suite in March.  I can't remember what building/s these are located in.  Also, does anyone know if they have been updated in the last 3 years?  We stayed in one 3 years ago.  It's fine if they have not, as it was very nice during our last stay.


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

Only four more months for a week long stay... ahh! My kids and I are so excited!


----------



## stackyallred

I’m sorry if this is obvious and I’m just not “getting it” but is the parking pass required or not if you have a car? I see people have skipped the parking pass desk which sounds like a good plan to me but will we still be permitted to park during our stay without a pass? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Carla1183

stackyallred said:


> I’m sorry if this is obvious and I’m just not “getting it” but is the parking pass required or not if you have a car? I see people have skipped the parking pass desk which sounds like a good plan to me but will we still be permitted to park during our stay without a pass? Thanks for any input!


Not required. We never had one and parked a car the whole time with no problems. We parked in the garage and in the lot in front of our tower. 
The parking permit is a ruse to get you to talk to the timeshare people. We just never did it, and then when they called the room the first day I was just polite but firm that we werent interested and wouldnt be doing any tours. They never bugged us again!


----------



## stackyallred

Thank you! That is what I was hoping! 



Carla1183 said:


> Not required. We never had one and parked a car the whole time with no problems. We parked in the garage and in the lot in front of our tower.
> The parking permit is a ruse to get you to talk to the timeshare people. We just never did it, and then when they called the room the first day I was just polite but firm that we werent interested and wouldnt be doing any tours. They never bugged us again!


----------



## jenmsmith

Anyone have current information on which towers have finished refurbishment in the most recent update?


----------



## Willow1213

Well, we're going back to Bonnet Creek! We had a short resort centered stay in September, only going to the parks for one MNSSHP. This time we will be on a normal parks-centered vacation with my husbands sisters tagging along, and we needed the extra space that a villa would provide. A 2 Bed Deluxe booked through Vacation Strategy is half the cost of a 1 Bed Disney Villa booked through a point rental agency. 

A few questions, for those that have a car, do you drive to the parks or use their transportation? 

Favorite place for a morning cup of coffee? (I'm tempted to pack a small Keurig!)

Anything that's a "must have" that I should plan to bring from home?


----------



## JEng711

Willow1213 said:


> Well, we're going back to Bonnet Creek! We had a short resort centered stay in September, only going to the parks for one MNSSHP. This time we will be on a normal parks-centered vacation with my husbands sisters tagging along, and we needed the extra space that a villa would provide. A 2 Bed Deluxe booked through Vacation Strategy is half the cost of a 1 Bed Disney Villa booked through a point rental agency.
> 
> A few questions, for those that have a car, do you drive to the parks or use their transportation?
> 
> Favorite place for a morning cup of coffee? (I'm tempted to pack a small Keurig!)
> 
> Anything that's a "must have" that I should plan to bring from home?



Well I can't answer the coffee question or the "must-have" one, as we aren't coffee drinkers and for BC we don't really have any "must-haves" outside of your normal vacation items, but I can answer the car one. We rent a car so we use our own transportation. I think on this board (a looooong time ago, before our stay last year), I read that BC's transportation is at a cost each ride and not the most reliable/not at convenient times. Last February we left 30-45 minutes (WITH a toddler! It's the only time we are on time with a toddler for anything, lol) before each park opening and never felt like we were too far back (maybe 100-200 people at opening at each park by the time we got there? This was pre-Pandora so I'm sure AK will have a much larger crowd now) for rope drop.


----------



## pepperandchips

Willow1213 said:


> Well, we're going back to Bonnet Creek! We had a short resort centered stay in September, only going to the parks for one MNSSHP. This time we will be on a normal parks-centered vacation with my husbands sisters tagging along, and we needed the extra space that a villa would provide. A 2 Bed Deluxe booked through Vacation Strategy is half the cost of a 1 Bed Disney Villa booked through a point rental agency.
> 
> A few questions, for those that have a car, do you drive to the parks or use their transportation?
> 
> Favorite place for a morning cup of coffee? (I'm tempted to pack a small Keurig!)
> 
> Anything that's a "must have" that I should plan to bring from home?



Yay! Excited for you. We always drive to the parks from WBC. The shuttle would be expensive for a big group like yours (it's a per person charge) and we want to leave when we are ready without worrying about a shuttle schedule. You might also consider Uber if you are flying.

We always bring our own coffee (and cone filters) as we have very specific coffee preferences, so the unit patio is my "go to" coffee place. I love early mornings outside in the Florida weather. Aside from that I recommend Joffrey's in the park.  You can definitely bring a keurig if that works for your group. We prefer the big pot. 

Must haves from home are usually grocery items, booze, straws, "to go" cups for coffee and/or cold beverages to take to the pool, toiletry items like pump hand soap that wouldn't be in my suitcase, extra laundry detergent, ziplock bags (for leftovers and all other unseen needs) and sunscreen. The WBC kitchens are stocked with the things I need there since we don't cook much in the units. You might want to bring foil and storage containers if you are going to cook. 

Have fun planning!!!


----------



## Spanky

Dryer sheets as they only furnish washing machine soap.
I always get an extra key for our condo to keep in the car ash tray because I do not get a parking pass so you need to show a room key when you comeback to the property. That way no one has to dig out their room key.


----------



## Carla1183

Driving to the parks is super convenient, honestly after doing it I think we'd rent a car even if we ever stayed onsite. Quick walk to car vs waiting for a bus in the mob, I'll take the car! You do have to pay 20/day for parking so build that into your budget. We splurged for preferred parking on the day we went to MK at 12pm on a super busy day. Was worth it! 

There's a full size coffee maker in the room, I brought my own dunkin donuts grounds but used their filters, it was great. Agree that I brought to go coffee cups to make and take to the parks. The rooms were pretty well stocked, we didn't need much!


----------



## KristinU

Ditto Pepperandchips and Carla1183 on the coffee - we're high maintenance with 50/50 decaf/regular Starbucks mixed, so we brew our own pot. Either on the balcony or in a to-go cup on the ferry to the MK are my two favorite places to enjoy my coffee 

We like to bring our own grilling utensils.  You can check them out from the activities desk, but I find it inconvenient.  I also bring along a collapsible basket for carrying stuff to and from the grills.

And we drive most everywhere.  Sometimes we Uber/Lyft if we're park hopping on a tight schedule or if we know we want to enjoy adult beverages at Epcot.

We also pack our own pool towels if we have room.  With teens it makes it easy to spot where they are at by scanning for our bright striped towels on the chairs in the sea of blue and white stripes.


----------



## supamaki

How is the construction going on Buena Vista Drive? Last time we were there it was really affecting traffic heading into Bonnet Creek


----------



## Biggen

supamaki said:


> How is the construction going on Buena Vista Drive? Last time we were there it was really affecting traffic heading into Bonnet Creek



When has there never been construction on that road?  Been a madhouse there since 2014.


----------



## Brttnys

We have two rooms booked for the same week through RCI.  RCI offers a "name change certificate" and says that it is necessary if the person who booked the room isn't the one on the reservation.  In this case, the timeshare owner will be there, but do you think they will allow her to have two rooms in her name?  Or should we pay the fee to have one in another name?  I was going to call WBC to ask, but I thought I might be able to get an answer here before going through the trouble of calling.


----------



## Spanky

You can only have one room in your name. So we put one room in husband name and one in wife name as we own the time share jointly. So if you are a single owner then  you will need a guest certificate for the second room.


----------



## Brttnys

Spanky said:


> You can only have one room in your name. So we put one room in husband name and one in wife name as we own the time share jointly. So if you are a single owner then  you will need a guest certificate for the second room.



Darn.  Ok, thanks for letting me know.  It is my MIL's and she is sole owner. (She is older, and doesn't understand how timeshares work at all.  They really took her for a ride when she got it.)  I was hoping to save the $80, but no such luck.


----------



## JEng711

Does anyone know if they provide hairdryers in at least the master baths? I must've brought my own last time and I guess I never really poked around to see. Trying to lighten my packing this time around.


----------



## Upatnoon

JEng711 said:


> Does anyone know if they provide hairdryers in at least the master baths? I must've brought my own last time and I guess I never really poked around to see. Trying to lighten my packing this time around.



Yes they provide hairdryers.


----------



## Carla1183

JEng711 said:


> Does anyone know if they provide hairdryers in at least the master baths? I must've brought my own last time and I guess I never really poked around to see. Trying to lighten my packing this time around.


Yes for sure.


----------



## katyjeka

A little early to ask but does anyone know if you can dispose of a 4 foot real Christmas tree at the resort? We have always used an artificial but are thinking of live this year. Thanks


----------



## crys1158

Ok need some advice! Love vacation upgrades! I formerly used vacation strategy until a family member had an awful experience after being referred by me Is their any other dependable place to book besides privately?


----------



## chicagoshannon

You could always go through Wyndham itself.  Will cost you more.


----------



## pepperandchips

crys1158 said:


> Ok need some advice! Love vacation upgrades! I formerly used vacation strategy until a family member had an awful experience after being referred by me Is their any other dependable place to book besides privately?



I've used Shelby Resorts at least 3 times now with no problems at all. I've always found their rates lowest but things are a little different now that Wyndham changed the rules. It's easiest to book inside 60 days now.


----------



## Biggen

crys1158 said:


> Ok need some advice! Love vacation upgrades! I formerly used vacation strategy until a family member had an awful experience after being referred by me Is their any other dependable place to book besides privately?



WinPoint VIP, eBay, TugBBS Rental offer/wanted subforum, Sky Auction, Red Week, and finally Vacation Upgrades.  I make my rounds through this entire list when I book.  If I can't find anything available through there, I just use Orbit/Hotwire/or whatever to book with the hotel portion of the resort instead of the timeshare.


----------



## danabalana

Has anyone used Safeway delivery? I'm looking for the best delivery choice for some groceries.


----------



## QueenAliM

How do you all deal with Fast Passes being off Disney property?  We are staying at BC for the first time this Easter break.  I am so excited, but am worried about getting FPs. We actually booked a room for a few days at Disney so I can take advantage of 60 day out FP and EMH at MK, but it is adding another $1000 to our trip budget. 
What do you all do?  Any tips/ secrets to visiting Disney during Easter break without 60 day out Fast passes?
Thank you for your help


----------



## KristinU

QueenAliM said:


> How do you all deal with Fast Passes being off Disney property?  We are staying at BC for the first time this Easter break.  I am so excited, but am worried about getting FPs. We actually booked a room for a few days at Disney so I can take advantage of 60 day out FP and EMH at MK, but it is adding another $1000 to our trip budget.
> What do you all do?  Any tips/ secrets to visiting Disney during Easter break without 60 day out Fast passes?
> Thank you for your help



We book what we can at 30 days and rope-drop anything that isn't available that we really want.  Honestly, outside of FOP, there isn't much that you can't get.  We even lucked out with FOP same day FPs on our last trip.  Our strategy has always been to go to a non-EMH park, even when on property.  So that part is definitely not a take-away for us.  My family really likes doing rope-drop and the freedom of doing whatever you feel like for that first hour or so as opposed to planned FP+ times, anyway, so there are times we let our FP's go...giving someone else a same-day surprise   And frankly, I prefer to rope-drop FOP rather than FP+ it - the standby queue is really great and you miss a lot of that when you FP.


----------



## Carla1183

QueenAliM said:


> How do you all deal with Fast Passes being off Disney property?  We are staying at BC for the first time this Easter break.  I am so excited, but am worried about getting FPs. We actually booked a room for a few days at Disney so I can take advantage of 60 day out FP and EMH at MK, but it is adding another $1000 to our trip budget.
> What do you all do?  Any tips/ secrets to visiting Disney during Easter break without 60 day out Fast passes?
> Thank you for your help



I did feel this was the one drawback for us for offsite. Nothing else was anything I would have changed (no problem getting meals, didnt want meal plan, loved having rental car). I did end up getting everything I wanted, but I'll be honest it was a lot of work to get Frozen, 7DMT, and FOP. Everything else was a piece of cake and I got at 30 days. For those 3, I needed 4 FPs and I stalked like an insane person, checking like once or twice an hour all day every day for the whole 30 days. I ended up getting all of them around 5am on random days, I don't know if people were dropping trips as we got closer or if Disney was randomly adding a handful more fast passes. So some of it is just luck. 
But outside of those 3 rides, I didn't have any problems getting everything I wanted, even moving times around constantly as I played with Touring Plans and changed things up.


----------



## chicagoshannon

QueenAliM said:


> How do you all deal with Fast Passes being off Disney property?  We are staying at BC for the first time this Easter break.  I am so excited, but am worried about getting FPs. We actually booked a room for a few days at Disney so I can take advantage of 60 day out FP and EMH at MK, but it is adding another $1000 to our trip budget.
> What do you all do?  Any tips/ secrets to visiting Disney during Easter break without 60 day out Fast passes?
> Thank you for your help


We usually stay onsite one night at the beginning of our trip.  We have AP's so have the rolling 60 day FP window.  However even with that we haven't been able to get FOP so far.  

Could you just cancel the onsite ressie and if you really want the 60 day window book one of the off site hotels that now come with the 60 day window.  At the very least it would cost you less.


----------



## Wcpedorc

We are getting ready for our first wbc stay early in February. We have stayed at a few Orlando area timeshares, and on Disney property for years now, but I’m excited to trade in here. I have looked back about 20 pages here, but I’m looking for usable tips about the resort stay at this property in particular, many of the things I’m seeing are about booking tips and Disney parking, we have an ap and are already booked. We are a family of three, our do is 6. Thank you in advance for your suggestions and tips.


----------



## Carla1183

Wcpedorc said:


> We are getting ready for our first wbc stay early in February. We have stayed at a few Orlando area timeshares, and on Disney property for years now, but I’m excited to trade in here. I have looked back about 20 pages here, but I’m looking for usable tips about the resort stay at this property in particular, many of the things I’m seeing are about booking tips and Disney parking, we have an ap and are already booked. We are a family of three, our do is 6. Thank you in advance for your suggestions and tips.



Probably only tip I can think of is to blow off the parking desk. You don't need a parking pass and it's just a chance to have you tour the property and hard sell a timeshare. We just went to our room and didn't go to parking desk, and when they called our room we just told them we weren't interested, nicely but firmly, and they didn't bother us again. 

Oh and the AC only works with the doors firmly shut, if you use the balcony sliding door make sure you get it all the way closed.


----------



## KristinU

Grab an activities sheet from the activity desk when you arrive - there are lots of offerings at the resort!  Sometimes people will take a pic and post them here so you know the schedule ahead of time, but if not you can just look for the week when you get there.

And ditto skipping the parking desk.  You don't need a parking pass.  Your room card will open the gate.


----------



## marvel

Can you rent for longer than a week without having to move rooms? Have stayed at the Vistana before, but will all the 'love' for Bonnet Creek thinking of making a change.  Also, is it impossible to get housekeeping if booking outside of Wyndham itself?


----------



## missingdisneymore

marvel said:


> Can you rent for longer than a week without having to move rooms? Have stayed at the Vistana before, but will all the 'love' for Bonnet Creek thinking of making a change.  Also, is it impossible to get housekeeping if booking outside of Wyndham itself?


We’ve always stayed longer than one week (requiring 2 reservations) and have never moved. They link the reservations in the system.  It’s possible, but rare.
Yes, you can get housekeeping regardless of how you booked.  Just costs extra that’s paid directly to WBC.  Just talk to the front desk.


----------



## lawdoc

I have read through ~30 pages, but was trying to find an answer on whether it is risky to book greater than 60 days out with a megarenter. I have a good price quote, but I read in a different Wyndham thread that megarenters will cancel the original reservation and then rebook once within 60 days of the trip since they have to use fewer points that way--but that carries the small risk that the reservation is lost during the cancel/rebook if inventory is tight. Is this a real issue? If not, why the comments about "if you are within 60 days you should be "ok""? Thanks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

That only applied before Wyndham changed the rules.  You can't really cancel and rebook anymore because you will most likely loose the reservation to someone else who requested an upgrade.

IF you're happy with the quote I'd book.  It would be rare to get a better deal closer anymore.


----------



## RangerPooh

lawdoc said:


> I have read through ~30 pages, but was trying to find an answer on whether it is risky to book greater than 60 days out with a megarenter. I have a good price quote, but I read in a different Wyndham thread that megarenters will cancel the original reservation and then rebook once within 60 days of the trip since they have to use fewer points that way--but that carries the small risk that the reservation is lost during the cancel/rebook if inventory is tight. Is this a real issue? If not, why the comments about "if you are within 60 days you should be "ok""? Thanks!



Wyndham has changed their reservation cancellation/rebooking procedure due to megarenters like these. Now if an owner cancels a reservation they have to wait a period of time before the canceled becomes available again (or something along those lines). This means that they cannot cancel their reservation and immediately rebook the same room they just canceled for fewer points. So if you find a rate that you feel is decent you should book it.


----------



## ibob52

marvel said:


> Can you rent for longer than a week without having to move rooms? Have stayed at the Vistana before, but will all the 'love' for Bonnet Creek thinking of making a change.  Also, is it impossible to get housekeeping if booking outside of Wyndham itself?



*Our WBC stays (5) have always been 9-10 nights.*

*We have never had to change rooms at the one week mark.*

*When you check in .. just make sure they know your *final* check out day*

* and they will look for a 2nd Reservation in the system (and link it ~ if needed)*

*IIRC Housekeeping is provided (one time) on the 8th Day (no extra charge)*

*We usually just ask for the towels etc to be left for us. *


----------



## Tiara2015

pepperandchips said:


> I've used Shelby Resorts at least 3 times now with no problems at all. I've always found their rates lowest but things are a little different now that Wyndham changed the rules. It's easiest to book inside 60 days now.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Why is it better to book at the 60 day mark?


----------



## pepperandchips

Tiara2015 said:


> Why is it better to book at the 60 day mark?



It's not necessarily better but in my personal experience there is much more availability inside 60 days and at prices I am comfortable paying. As discussed a few posts up, Wyndham used to have an easy mechanism in the booking system where the person who made a reservation far in advance could cancel that reservation inside of 60 days and immediately book it again at far fewer points (taking advantage of a "last minute discount" on the booking). Individuals and businesses who rent Wyndham reservations for profit made the maximum profit this way and were often able to pass on some of the savings to the guest. 

Now that the policies have changed, the "cancel and rebook" method is riskier, so if you need a stay booked farther in advance than 60 days, it will require a larger number of Wyndham points than it did in the past and thus will likely cost more to book.


----------



## Lalalyn

My kids finally have a two week break around the holidays.  In the past, they have gotten the week or Christmas and maybe one more day.

We were toying with the idea of heading down to WDW from December 29-January 5.  I know it'll be insane, but we are starting to hesitate to take the kids out of school for vacations.

We stayed at Bonnet Creek this past October and really liked it.  But, I'm wondering what I might expect to pay for that week for a two bedroom.  I notice eBay doesn't seem to have rentals that far out.  

Any ideas what I could expect?  Does Vacation Strategies allow you to book this far out?  Better to wait a few months?


----------



## nichanda

We're staying from Feb 3-13.  We will have my 11 month old with us. Do they provide cribs or playards?  Also, do they have high chairs available?  Thanks!


----------



## ozziejen2000

We are staying in June for 8 days and 7 nights.   If we need extra towels, is there a charge for that since we do not have housekeeping?
I understand there are pool towels at the pool.  
What are the closest food stores, like Publix or Walmart?

Is there anything else that was not in the room that would have bought or packed?  

We have stayed at SVV in the past and always need to buy more paper towels for example.

Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

nichanda said:


> We're staying from Feb 3-13.  We will have my 11 month old with us. Do they provide cribs or playards?  Also, do they have high chairs available?  Thanks!



They provide pack 'n' plays and highchairs. Request them when you check in and they will be delivered to your room.


----------



## Upatnoon

ozziejen2000 said:


> We are staying in June for 8 days and 7 nights.   If we need extra towels, is there a charge for that since we do not have housekeeping?
> I understand there are pool towels at the pool.
> What are the closest food stores, like Publix or Walmart?
> 
> Is there anything else that was not in the room that would have bought or packed?
> 
> We have stayed at SVV in the past and always need to buy more paper towels for example.
> 
> Thanks



1. There are a lot towels in the room and we have not run out, so unsure.
2. You check out pool towels at the activities desk. You can swap them out, take them to your room, whatever but in the end out have to check back in your towels to avoid being charged.
3. I usually go to the Publix at Water Tower Shoppes. There is a Walmart on Vineland Road I would sometimes go to, but it is super-crowded. There is a new Walmart on Old Lake Wilson road that I haven't visited but could be nicer.
4. Dryer sheets are not provided. I have been able to get anything else, like paper towels, by asking, but YMMV.


----------



## KristinU

ozziejen2000 said:


> We are staying in June for 8 days and 7 nights.   If we need extra towels, is there a charge for that since we do not have housekeeping?
> I understand there are pool towels at the pool.
> What are the closest food stores, like Publix or Walmart?
> 
> Is there anything else that was not in the room that would have bought or packed?
> 
> We have stayed at SVV in the past and always need to buy more paper towels for example.
> 
> Thanks



Not sure on the towels.  Like Upatnoon said, I have always found that there are an ample amount of towels stocked in the rooms and we just throw them in the washer ourselves if they need to be washed. 

Ditto Upatnoon on the Publix at Water Tower Shoppes.  They also have a nice beer and wine selection inside the store and a liquor store next door, if you like to pick up adult beverages.  Their deli sandwiches are good, too, so that's a quick and easy meal off the bat 

Additional items: I'm kind of picky about paper towels (gotta have select-a-size!), so I pick some up at Publix when we stop.  I also like to have disposable coffee cups.  I find that the amount of dishwasher packets isn't enough for a full week for us since we cook a lot in the room, so I like to throw some pods from home in a baggie to bring along.  Aluminum foil if you cook with it.  I also like to bring along our own grilling tools.  You can check them out at the activity desks, but I like not having to mess with checkout and return.

You may want to look for a thread about a pair of "Pay It Forward" bins at WBC - there are a lot of these extras in the bins that people pass along when they don't use them up.  They work great and we try to get on the list for one on every visit.


----------



## 1234lucky

pepperandchips said:


> It's not necessarily better but in my personal experience there is much more availability inside 60 days and at prices I am comfortable paying. As discussed a few posts up, Wyndham used to have an easy mechanism in the booking system where the person who made a reservation far in advance could cancel that reservation inside of 60 days and immediately book it again at far fewer points (taking advantage of a "last minute discount" on the booking). Individuals and businesses who rent Wyndham reservations for profit made the maximum profit this way and were often able to pass on some of the savings to the guest.
> 
> Now that the policies have changed, the "cancel and rebook" method is riskier, so if you need a stay booked farther in advance than 60 days, it will require a larger number of Wyndham points than it did in the past and thus will likely cost more to book.



We are looking to go in April (14th)  The chart of Vacation Strategies says it's the first week of the value season.  I recently got a quote and it was ok but more than the VS chart. Would you wait until the 60 mark? Will the prices get much better then?  I'm looking for a 2 bed, standard is fine, 6-7 nights so nothing unusual.  But I don't have any flexibility in my dates.  I'm happy to wait but I don't want to find there is no availability.  Searching now at 90 days, I'm finding reasonable availability.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I honestly wouldn't wait til 60 days.  It's pretty hard to get a week that close to check in.  Most of the inventory from within 60 days would be rooms already booked so might not have the dates you want.  If you're flexible it could work but I wouldn't count on getting a room.

We are owners and it is very hard to book directly from the owner website inside 60 days.


----------



## luvsvacations

1234lucky said:


> We are looking to go in April (14th)  The chart of Vacation Strategies says it's the first week of the value season.  I recently got a quote and it was ok but more than the VS chart. Would you wait until the 60 mark? Will the prices get much better then?  I'm looking for a 2 bed, standard is fine, 6-7 nights so nothing unusual.  But I don't have any flexibility in my dates.  I'm happy to wait but I don't want to find there is no availability.  Searching now at 90 days, I'm finding reasonable availability.



Can I ask on vacation strategy where you see the chart for value season?  Thanks


----------



## 1234lucky

luvsvacations said:


> Can I ask on vacation strategy where you see the chart for value season?  Thanks




Sorry it was on vacation upgrades.  I keep getting them confused.

http://vacationupgrades.com/pricing.html


----------



## MinnieMouse2017

Are the pools here as great as they look in the pics?

The location looks REALLY good!


----------



## msb578

MinnieMouse2017 said:


> Are the pools here as great as they look in the pics?
> 
> The location looks REALLY good!


As someone who visited for the first time last year... yes, they are  The pools in front of Tower 6 and the hotel were beautiful. The lazy river in front of 5 too. The rest of the pools/rivers are somewhat generic, but still nice. We were blown away by the beauty of the whole place- even our parking lot view was pretty. We will not be going back to Disney resorts after staying at Bonnet Creek. Can’t wait until our upcoming April trip!


----------



## Tinknalli

1234lucky said:


> We are looking to go in April (14th)  The chart of Vacation Strategies says it's the first week of the value season.  I recently got a quote and it was ok but more than the VS chart. Would you wait until the 60 mark? Will the prices get much better then?  I'm looking for a 2 bed, standard is fine, 6-7 nights so nothing unusual.  But I don't have any flexibility in my dates.  I'm happy to wait but I don't want to find there is no availability.  Searching now at 90 days, I'm finding reasonable availability.


For reference, we are booked 4/14-4/21 in a 2 bedroom booked through Vacation Strategies in June.  We are paying $126/night total including taxes etc.  Curious what rates you are seeing for that week by waiting.


----------



## pepperandchips

Tinknalli said:


> For reference, we are booked 4/14-4/21 in a 2 bedroom booked through Vacation Strategies in June.  We are paying $126/night total including taxes etc.  Curious what rates you are seeing for that week by waiting.



What you're paying is in the range of what I would be happy with, but immediately after the Wyndham changeover that kind of rate was not available well in advance. I haven't checked prices more than 60 days out in quite a few months, but I think the market is continuing to evolve.


----------



## 1234lucky

pepperandchips said:


> What you're paying is in the range of what I would be happy with, but immediately after the Wyndham changeover that kind of rate was not available well in advance. I haven't checked prices more than 60 days out in quite a few months, but I think the market is continuing to evolve.



Red week doesn't show any specific availability for April yet.  It looks like it's all places that are 60 days out.


----------



## Tinknalli

pepperandchips said:


> What you're paying is in the range of what I would be happy with, but immediately after the Wyndham changeover that kind of rate was not available well in advance. I haven't checked prices more than 60 days out in quite a few months, but I think the market is continuing to evolve.


We booked a few weeks after the changeover, but I think companies were still trying to figure it all out.  I also got a quote from Farrell's at that time and the price was a little more than $150/night.  We have had good service with Farrell's but their price was more than I wanted to pay.


----------



## SunTravels

1234lucky said:


> We are looking to go in April (14th)  The chart of Vacation Strategies says it's the first week of the value season.  I recently got a quote and it was ok but more than the VS chart. Would you wait until the 60 mark? Will the prices get much better then?  I'm looking for a 2 bed, standard is fine, 6-7 nights so nothing unusual.  But I don't have any flexibility in my dates.  I'm happy to wait but I don't want to find there is no availability.  Searching now at 90 days, I'm finding reasonable availability.



I never find a lower price with vacation strategy inside the 60 day period (sometimes it's actually more). I did use a mega renter this time inside the 60 day for Feb, he had a ton of dates to choose from in Jan/Feb and we were flexible (don't know what April will be like with Easter Early). I got a 2bd deluxe for 6 nights for $799 and through vacation strategy 5-7 nights ranged $1100-$1600


----------



## SunTravels

pepperandchips said:


> What you're paying is in the range of what I would be happy with, but immediately after the Wyndham changeover that kind of rate was not available well in advance. I haven't checked prices more than 60 days out in quite a few months, but I think the market is continuing to evolve.



I have never been quoted prices that low through Vacation Strategy even before the Change to the system (even in Value season, I always felt like i was missing something, we used them a few times in 2017). I used VS for their cancel policy (which I never needed to use, but it gave me peace of mind) now that is has changed to 60 days with more restrictions, I no longer see much value in booking through them.


----------



## 1234lucky

I was able to book a six night stay in April with VS for $124 nightly.  I called and got better dates and pricing.


----------



## SunTravels

1234lucky said:


> I was able to book a six night stay in April with VS for $124 nightly.  I called and got better dates and pricing.



That's great!


----------



## missingdisneymore

ozziejen2000 said:


> We are staying in June for 8 days and 7 nights.   If we need extra towels, is there a charge for that since we do not have housekeeping?
> I understand there are pool towels at the pool.
> What are the closest food stores, like Publix or Walmart?
> 
> Is there anything else that was not in the room that would have bought or packed?
> 
> We have stayed at SVV in the past and always need to buy more paper towels for example.
> 
> Thanks


As for towels, call housekeeping during reasonable hours and they’ll bring them right up.  You can place dirty towels in a garbage bag and they’ll take them from you.  I agree with the others, they do give you a crap-ton of towels! LOL 
If you need more dishwasher detergent, dish soap, paper towels, etc. they’ll bring that up as well.  Some people just have a personal brand preference so they bring their own anyway.  There’s usually extra garbage bags in every trash can and also in the big closet so remember to check there, too.  
As for pool towels, we exchange them every day on our way back up to the room so we have fresh for the next day.  You can check out as many as you like.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

For all of you who are experienced driving from WBC to Magic Kingdom, how far in advance of the time we want to be there should we leave the hotel? We have 8:00 am reservations at BOG and I'm wondering what time we should leave. Also, more generally, if we have to head there during rush hour, how long does the drive take?


----------



## Carla1183

Aflyingbuttress said:


> For all of you who are experienced driving from WBC to Magic Kingdom, how far in advance of the time we want to be there should we leave the hotel? We have 8:00 am reservations at BOG and I'm wondering what time we should leave. Also, more generally, if we have to head there during rush hour, how long does the drive take?


The drive itself is super quick, 10 minutes maybe? But you do have to park at the TTC and ride the monorail or the ferry (Which shouldnt have a wait that early!)
We went on a day the park opened at 8 (extended hours not EMH) and left WBC at 7 to make rope drop. We got into the gates about 7:45 and had a few minutes to hang around before watching the open show.


----------



## KristinU

Yeah, we would leave at 7:00 if we had an 8:00 ADR, maybe slightly earlier just in case. I'd rather have more time to lollygag than be in a pinch.


----------



## MamaBelleRN

Aflyingbuttress said:


> For all of you who are experienced driving from WBC to Magic Kingdom, how far in advance of the time we want to be there should we leave the hotel? We have 8:00 am reservations at BOG and I'm wondering what time we should leave. Also, more generally, if we have to head there during rush hour, how long does the drive take?



A follow up on this question- if you have an ADR at Chef Mickey’s, can you still use the valet parking at the Contemporary and keep your car there for the day or no?


----------



## msb578

MamaBelleRN said:


> A follow up on this question- if you have an ADR at Chef Mickey’s, can you still use the valet parking at the Contemporary and keep your car there for the day or no?


Yes- as long as there is room in the valet lot, which is almost always the case. Weeks such as Christmas, Easter, July 4th, etc could be trouble.


----------



## suebeelin

SunTravels said:


> I never find a lower price with vacation strategy inside the 60 day period (sometimes it's actually more). I did use a mega renter this time inside the 60 day for Feb, he had a ton of dates to choose from in Jan/Feb and we were flexible (don't know what April will be like with Easter Early). I got a 2bd deluxe for 6 nights for $799 and through vacation strategy 5-7 nights ranged $1100-$1600



Where did you find the megarenter?  I'm looking to book for my SIL; they have DVC but the rates for easter per point is crazy, so they want to stay off site if the price is right....


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Does anyone know what the shuttle schedule generally looks like for Easter week going to Universal and back. Also what the cost is? We are a family with teens and a young adult so they may want to stay longer than my dh and I.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Do they even have a shuttle to Universal?  I've always read it for Disney.  It would be cheaper to get an Uber as I believe it's $10 per person to Disney for the shuttle.


----------



## larissawbb

crys1158 said:


> Ok need some advice! Love vacation upgrades! I formerly used vacation strategy until a family member had an awful experience after being referred by me Is their any other dependable place to book besides privately?


Can I ask what happened? I have a reservation booked through vacation Strategies.


----------



## wgeo

Sorry, it's been awhile since I've been on this thread and there are a zillion pages that I've missed.  After the change with reservations, is it even possible to reserve in advance for a prime week?  We're looking at the July 4th week and have loved our previous stays at bonnet creek, but I would be very nervous having to wait until 60 days out to book.


----------



## chicagoshannon

You can absolutely still book ahead.  You're just not going to get much of a discount.  I would NOT wait til the last minute for a July trip!


----------



## KCF1216

Hello, I am staying for a week in April with my family and we can’t wait!  I was looking for some detail on how big it feels walking around, how long it takes to walk around to get to various pools.  I read through a few pages but didn’t see anything.  Could anyone point me to a thread with that kind of detail? Thanks!


----------



## JEng711

KCF1216 said:


> Hello, I am staying for a week in April with my family and we can’t wait!  I was looking for some detail on how big it feels walking around, how long it takes to walk around to get to various pools.  I read through a few pages but didn’t see anything.  Could anyone point me to a thread with that kind of detail? Thanks!



I can’t point you in any general direction regarding thread on that, but I can tell you that last year I took a nice walk on the path all the way around with my DD (2.5 yrs). Even with me sauntering and DD inspecting the random things that kiddos inspect, and with stopping to look around at certain spots, it took us maybe 30-45 minutes. And that’s with a 2.5-yr-old walking, not in a stroller.


----------



## KCF1216

JEng711 said:


> I can’t point you in any general direction regarding thread on that, but I can tell you that last year I took a nice walk on the path all the way around with my DD (2.5 yrs). Even with me sauntering and DD inspecting the random things that kiddos inspect, and with stopping to look around at certain spots, it took us maybe 30-45 minutes. And that’s with a 2.5-yr-old walking, not in a stroller.



Thank you! That sounds great! I have 3 little kids so I was hoping it wasn’t too far if we wanted to check out other pools!


----------



## missingdisneymore

KCF1216 said:


> Thank you! That sounds great! I have 3 little kids so I was hoping it wasn’t too far if we wanted to check out other pools!


Some perspective...here’s standing on the upper level balcony at the main building looking out.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Here’s standing at the waterfront in front of this pool.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Here’s from the opposite ens pictured above looking back.  All the pools are right around the water.  Easy to pool-hop.


----------



## Upatnoon

KCF1216 said:


> Hello, I am staying for a week in April with my family and we can’t wait!  I was looking for some detail on how big it feels walking around, how long it takes to walk around to get to various pools.  I read through a few pages but didn’t see anything.  Could anyone point me to a thread with that kind of detail? Thanks!



The resort is really quite compact, especially compared to how spread out some of the Disney resorts are, like Saratoga Springs. No matter what tower you are in you will have at least couple of pool options to walk to in a couple of minutes or less.

Also, while the towers are large, remember the room are also large, so the population isn't as dense as it would be with a hotel.


----------



## KCF1216

Upatnoon said:


> The resort is really quite compact, especially compared to how spread out some of the Disney resorts are, like Saratoga Springs. No matter what tower you are in you will have at least couple of pool options to walk to in a couple of minutes or less.
> 
> Also, while the towers are large, remember the room are also large, so the population isn't as dense as it would be with a hotel.



Thank you upatnoon and missingdisneymore! The pics are helpful and hearing it’s only a few minutes walking.  We are planning a half relaxing pool/ half theme parks vacation and very excited about the pools!


----------



## Maureen Apollonio

I’ve been looking
At this hotel. Is it an easy Uber ride to the parks?


----------



## traej73

Exactly what I was wondering. Using online estimates I am thinking $20 round trip. But then I see uber and left have surges.  And we are going in July possibly the week of the 4th.  Hopefully people will have answers!


----------



## Spanky

If you have the time and are short on money I would uber to Disney Hollywood Studio. It is very close. From there you can catch a bus to any of the other parks or take a boat from DHS to Epcot.


----------



## abooch

Is parking free at this resort? The first page of the thread it says it’s free but on the *Hilton Bonnet Creek booking page it says $27 for self parking.


----------



## Willow1213

abooch said:


> Is parking free at this resort? The first page of the thread it says it’s free but on the *Hilton Bonnet Creek booking page it says $27 for self parking.


The Hilton is a completely separate property across the street, and does charge their guests a parking fee. Parking at Wyndham Bonnett Creek is free.


----------



## abooch

Thank you. $27 is absurd.


----------



## Upatnoon

abooch said:


> Thank you. $27 is absurd.



Many resorts around Disney charge parking and resort fees. This gives you the illusion of a cheaper rate when shopping rates for rooms online as they are "hidden" until you look closer.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the timeshare resort, has no parking fees.

Many users are confused by the different Bonnet Creeks and hotels in the area. For example, the Wyndham Grand Hotel, which is part of the same complex as WBC, has both resort and parking fees.

Of course, this thread is all about WBC, not those fee-charging hotels.


----------



## Biggen

We stay at BC twice a year and drive to every park. I couldn't imagine using a taxi or Uber for a 5 - 10 minute ride.


----------



## Upatnoon

Biggen said:


> We stay at BC twice a year and drive to every park. I couldn't imagine using a taxi or Uber for a 5 - 10 minute ride.



Many people don't want to drive, or can't, and these services are  convenient and they are eager to serve. The rise of Uber has made it far more affordable as well.


----------



## KristinU

We like to Uber (or Lyft) to Boardwalk or Yacht/Beach Clubs to enter and exit Epcot through the International Gateway, especially on evenings where we know we'll be enjoying some adult beverages and staying through Illuminations.  Much easier exit that way than through the front gates to our car.  We also use Uber if we know we're going to park hop and don't want to mess with circling back to retrieve our car from the first park.


----------



## Aflyingbuttress

Is it possible to order from restaurants and have it delivered to our room?


----------



## KristinU

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Is it possible to order from restaurants and have it delivered to our room?


I don't know about the on-site restaurants, but local restaurants will deliver to the lobby of your building.  You just need to go meet them down there.


----------



## abinormal

Someone on a Facebook page was telling me earlier that you need the parking pass now.  Is this correct?


----------



## missingdisneymore

abinormal said:


> Someone on a Facebook page was telling me earlier that you need the parking pass now.  Is this correct?


We were there Thanksgiving week-didn’t need it.


----------



## katallo

We were there last week and didn't need one.


----------



## Carla1183

Aflyingbuttress said:


> Is it possible to order from restaurants and have it delivered to our room?


Flippers pizza!! It's actually the one meal from our week my husband said we would definitely repeat if we go back haha!


----------



## Carla1183

abinormal said:


> Someone on a Facebook page was telling me earlier that you need the parking pass now.  Is this correct?


Theyll tell you at the front desk that you do. Theyll send you to the parking desk, which is really timeshare sales people. We didn't, and when they called our room to ask who we spoke to we just told them we weren't interested and weren't going to do it, but thanks! and they left us alone the rest of the week. No pass needed for lot or garage parking.


----------



## abinormal

Carla1183 said:


> Theyll tell you at the front desk that you do. Theyll send you to the parking desk, which is really timeshare sales people. We didn't, and when they called our room to ask who we spoke to we just told them we weren't interested and weren't going to do it, but thanks! and they left us alone the rest of the week. No pass needed for lot or garage parking.


 
That’s how it was when I went last.  She’s claiming they checked the pass every time.  Weird.


----------



## SunTravels

abinormal said:


> That’s how it was when I went last.  She’s claiming they checked the pass every time.  Weird.



You do need your room key to scan in when you get to the resort, but we have not needed a pass this week. This was the first time the person checking us in didn't even tell me to go to the parking desk, he just told me to have a nice stay (and the usual people directing you to the desk were also MIA) only 2 people behind the desk talking to people...we arrived at noon to check in.


----------



## traej73

how far apart are wbc and wyndham grand?  is it feasible for my parents to stay at the grand and we get a two bedroom at wbc?


----------



## pepperandchips

Maureen Apollonio said:


> I’ve been looking
> At this hotel. Is it an easy Uber ride to the parks?





traej73 said:


> Exactly what I was wondering. Using online estimates I am thinking $20 round trip. But then I see uber and left have surges.  And we are going in July possibly the week of the 4th.  Hopefully people will have answers!


It was like $6-8 for all of my Uber rides from WBC anywhere on property. We use UberX. Short rides and no problems. 



Aflyingbuttress said:


> Is it possible to order from restaurants and have it delivered to our room?


Another vote for Flippers pizza! 



traej73 said:


> how far apart are wbc and wyndham grand?  is it feasible for my parents to stay at the grand and we get a two bedroom at wbc?


Not far at all, depending which tower your WBC unit is in. The Grand is between towers 3 and 6 if I'm remembering correctly - basically the hotel is nestled in among the vacation ownership towers around the lake. It's just as easy to walk there as it would be to another tower on property in my opinion!


----------



## Upatnoon

traej73 said:


> how far apart are wbc and wyndham grand?  is it feasible for my parents to stay at the grand and we get a two bedroom at wbc?



This would be fine. 

The Grand is just another tower that is part of the WBC complex. If you are staying in WBC tower 6 you don't even have to go outside to get to the grand because they are connected via an interior hallway. 

No matter where you land at WBC, the resort is compact and walkable.


----------



## ibob52

*WBC Map ...*


----------



## phinz

KristinU said:


> I don't know about the on-site restaurants, but local restaurants will deliver to the lobby of your building.  You just need to go meet them down there.



We had pizza delivered twice from La Cocina (the on-property pizza place) last night.


----------



## phinz

abinormal said:


> Someone on a Facebook page was telling me earlier that you need the parking pass now.  Is this correct?



We haven't needed one all week. Neither have our friends.


----------



## KristinU

phinz said:


> We had pizza delivered twice from La Cocina (the on-property pizza place) last night.


Did they bring it to your room?  Or did you have to meet them in the lobby like you would with an outside restaurant?


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

Going back "home" in three more months!


----------



## jenmsmith

Which towers have completed the recent refurbishment?


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

Flippers all the way! We order pizza and wings to enjoy poolside at least once during our trip, it's tradition! I've never had pizza from the on-site restaurant.

Just want to share that I can't say enough about the bar in the Grand too! AMAZING cocktails! True mixology going on here!


----------



## ruby33

We were there in January. Building 3 was renovated. New furniture, carpet, paint. Bathroom just painted. It had the older sink/shower. Not sure what building is next.


----------



## Biggen

We ordered from Flippers 6 months ago when we were there and it was "ok".  It gets rave reviews on this thread so maybe we had our hopes set too high but it wasn't anything extra special.  There is also about 12 Flipper locations and you have to figure out which one delivers to WBC. The people at Flippers don't always know and I got shuttled around to 4 different Flipper locations on the phone before I got the one that actually delivers to WBC.

We were back last month at WBC and tried the pizza place that is on the flier they put under the front door. I think it's called "Best Pizza" or something similar and it was an awful experience.  Took 2 hours to get it delivered and was cold as ice. Had I been the one greeting them in the parking lot, I'd had declined the delivery and told them "No Thanks".  So steer clear of the one they push under your door.


----------



## Upatnoon

Biggen said:


> We ordered from Flippers 6 months ago when we were there and it was "ok".  It gets rave reviews on this thread so maybe we had our hopes set too high but it wasn't anything extra special.
> 
> We were back last month at WBC and tried the pizza place that is on the flier they put under the front door. I think it's called "Best Pizza" or something similar and it was an awful experience.  Took 2 hours to get it delivered and was cold as ice. Had I been the one greeting them in the parking lot, I'd had declined the delivery and told them "No Thanks".  So steer clear of the one they push under your door.



It's great advice to never order from the pizza flyer companies, as they are well-known for having horrible service and are scams stealing credit card numbers. They are the bane of Orlando hotels, but it is difficult to stop them.


----------



## BostonEd

AllthingsDisMom said:


> Just want to share that I can't say enough about the bar in the Grand too! AMAZING cocktails! True mixology going on here!


At the Wyndham Grand Hotel? Good to know. I do like me a well-crafted drink!



Upatnoon said:


> It's great advice to never order from the pizza flyer companies, as they are well-known for having horrible service and are scams stealing credit card numbers. They are the bane of Orlando hotels, but it is difficult to stop them.


Yes, this is one time it's best to only work with places that the hotel/timeshare says are OK at the front desk.


----------



## Spanky

Bigger - if you paid for the pizza with a credit card I would watch your account very carefully over the next 6 months. As Upatnoon is correct - the flyers under the door are in business to get your credit card number. WBC use to warn folks not to use any information that shows up under your door.  If fact at one time it was posted on the backside of the front door to your condo.


----------



## Biggen

Thanks for the heads up. We paid cash. I think we will stick with flippers from here on out. Maybe we caught them on an off night.

How do they get access to the property and buildings to put fliers under the door if they aren't sanctioned by Wyndham?


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> How do they get access to put fliers under the door if they aren't sanctioned by Wyndham?



Sadly, it isn't that difficult.  It happens at the Disney resorts too, as well as others touristy areas of the country.  The DIS Unplugged podcast had an interview with a law enforcement officer several years ago and this scam stuck with me from that interview.

I did some digging, and it was the September 5, 2012 show:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/archives-2012.htm

And here's a written article on resort safety/security from that LEO: http://www.wdwinfo.com/staying-safe-on-a-disney-vacation.htm


----------



## kmbrandt

Who else do you rent from besides Vacation Strategy?  Looking for early December 2018 and Vacation Strategy doesn't have any 4 bedroom suites. We can do a 3 br I would just prefer the 4 br if we can find it.  Thanks


----------



## katallo

Try Vacation Upgrades.  Many people also use Farrell's


----------



## missingdisneymore

Shelby resorts, Sky Auction, Red Week, VRBO, TugBBS


----------



## Doberge

We just got back from HS and were told a storm blew threw and knocked out power accross what may be most of resort and unsure how long it will last. One person told me it was the first time he's seen this happen.

I carried my two year old up to the 10th floor. Thankfully the door locks are battery operated and we were able to get back inside. Emergency lights are out pretty much all over, they only worked on maybe two of the ten flights, and they didn't work in stairs of parking garage. My floor is also blacked out in the hall. It's concerning for safety purposes that emergency lights are mostly out. People without phone lights or dead phones would be in trouble.

If anyone else is currently here and hears anything, please share. Thanks!


----------



## KristinU

Doberge said:


> We just got back from HS and were told a storm blew threw and knocked out power accross what may be most of resort and unsure how long it will last. One person told me it was the first time he's seen this happen.
> 
> I carried my two year old up to the 10th floor. Thankfully the door locks are battery operated and we were able to get back inside. Emergency lights are out pretty much all over, they only worked on maybe two of the ten flights, and they didn't work in stairs of parking garage. My floor is also blacked out in the hall. It's concerning for safety purposes that emergency lights are mostly out. People without phone lights or dead phones would be in trouble.
> 
> If anyone else is currently here and hears anything, please share. Thanks!



Oh man, I hope the power came back on quickly!


----------



## Doberge

Power came back between 12 and 1230. All's well now and the staff did a great job. Time to pop an extra Aleve and be off to MK.


----------



## MomOfDisneyPrincess

Can anyone tell me if Bonnet Creek timeshares have the Disney channels in their cable package?


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

MomOfDisneyPrincess said:


> Can anyone tell me if Bonnet Creek timeshares have the Disney channels in their cable package?



Yes, I believe they do.


----------



## pigletto

I got quotes yesterday from Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy in a 2 bedroom deluxe for December 2018. The price is better with Vacation Upgrades. I’ve heard good things and will be happy to book with them. We’ve been tossing around the idea of another Disney trip and I decided it will be an early Christmas present to the family to take them back and stay at Bonnet Creek. Nothing is 100% certain until I pay the deposit, but I plan to do so in the next week or so, and then the countdown is on! I’m so excited to stay at Bonnet Creek again. We haven’t been there since May of 2016. It’s the perfect combo of space, location  and amenities for us!


----------



## BostonEd

(There are a few old posts that touch on this, but nothing recent, and technology has changed...)

Music in the rooms: What options are there? Can you plug your phone into jack into a radio? If so, what rooms have those radios? What music playing potential is there in the living room? Are there "iphone adapters" which are 30 pin or 8 pin? Any and all information about music capabilities in the rooms would be appreciated.

Relatedly, how many USB ports are floating around the rooms?


----------



## Willow1213

BostonEd said:


> (There are a few old posts that touch on this, but nothing recent, and technology has changed...)
> 
> Music in the rooms: What options are there? Can you plug your phone into jack into a radio? If so, what rooms have those radios? What music playing potential is there in the living room? Are there "iphone adapters" which are 30 pin or 8 pin? Any and all information about music capabilities in the rooms would be appreciated.
> 
> Relatedly, how many USB ports are floating around the rooms?


Looking back at my photos, it looks like the clock radio may have a headphone jack. No USB ports to be found, regular wall plugs only.


----------



## BostonEd

Willow1213 said:


> No USB ports to be found, regular wall plugs only.


WOW. I mean, I'll bring a couple plugs, no big deal, but that is very surprising. Some newly renovated places have USB jacks everywhere, almost to the point of absurdity. But I would have expected that WBC would at least have a couple in there. Wow.


----------



## Jules1954

Found out the Lazy River and one of the pools are closed now for rehab...


----------



## kmbrandt

So I am putting a deposit down today with Vacation Strategy - woo hoo.  We wanted the 4 BR but no one had one in stock for the time we wanted (Dec 7 - 15).  Vacation Upgrades beat the price by just a bit but I like the Vacation Strategy cancellation and insurance policy.  So excited.  This will be our second trip and we are planning to do the Christmas party.  

 I assume the difference between a 3 BR presidential and a 3 BR deluxe is the make up of beds in the rooms right?


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## La Belle

JuneChickie said:


> the Lazy River and pool that is being resurfaced is by the main building.
> 
> The other Lazy River and pool are up and in use.
> They are all just a short walk from each other and loads of fun.
> Lots of kiddie splash zones too.
> 
> Fyi , no Lifeguards at any of the pools and
> they do all close at 10 pm except for one square pool (building 4)  by the other lazy river that stays
> open till 11 pm


Oh boy...
Do you know how long is the refurb? And which building # is the main building? I am checking in on March 1st. Is one lazy river bigger than the other? From the pictures one looks bigger and seems to have better theming. Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## La Belle

JuneChickie said:


> I have been in both lazy rivers and I think they are both the same length going around.
> The only difference is the theming.
> The one by building 4 is more tropical and has a zero entry point . Lots more overhang of trees
> and pretty views of the said trees.
> The one by the main building does not have a zero entry , ( just steps)  This one is more
> for getting lots of sun because there is little shade going around in it.
> 
> they are both great and both fun.
> When they did the resurface of building 4's pool , it took a month to get it done from beginning to end.
> So I would assume the one by the main building to be the same .  I'm not sure when they started
> working on it so I can't tell you when it will be up and open.
> 
> All of the pools have some type of theming and or a slide of some sort. All are beautiful
> and loads of fun. All are with in walking distance of each other.   Don't over google it , leave
> some things to surprise .
> 
> they even have 2 game rooms , they also have a fun putt putt , shuffle board and a cool
> play yard.
> 
> there are very nice grills and tables placed all around the lake.
> 
> I've been to this place during the most busy times of year and never once
> have I felt over crowded .
> 
> 
> The main building is where most people go to check in and or get the fancy coffees , it has a little store,
> and a little quick service place for hot foods.



Thank you for your reply. The place sounds wonderful. I am really looking forward to our stay!!!


----------



## chekhovgirl

La Belle said:


> Oh boy...
> Do you know how long is the refurb? And which building # is the main building? I am checking in on March 1st. Is one lazy river bigger than the other? From the pictures one looks bigger and seems to have better theming. Any thoughts would be great!



The lazy river by building 4 is our fave, my kids have spent hours and hours in it and we like the bar and hot tubs on the back side of it


----------



## Jules1954

We are renting through Shelby Resorts. In one of the emails they sent us, they noted that building 4 lazy river and the zero entrance pool would be closed from Feb 2- March 13. We love that lazy river because of the theming and couldn't wait to share with our 2 grandson's. I called the hotel and the person I spoke to I think said they would reopen either the weekend of March 3rd or following weekend.. Unfortunately, we leave the 3rd..  hoping you all get to experience it!


----------



## akl432

Hi everyone!  We are so excited to be staying in a one-bedroom at Bonnet Creek in April.  I am hoping you can help with the answers to these questions, which I have not been able to find through searches:

1) Does the convenience store in the main building have pints of half and half available for purchase?
2) In the one-bedroom units, how many packages of laundry detergent are provided?
3) Which other buildings besides the main building have one-bedroom units?  
4) In the main building, do odd-numbered or even-numbered units face the lake?

Thank you for any information!


----------



## ibob52

*


akl432 said:



			4) In the main building, do odd-numbered or even-numbered units face the lake?
		
Click to expand...

*
*On the Building 4 side of the Lake .. the odd numbered Rooms face the Lake*

*Most likely .. Tower 1-2-3 the even numbered Rooms face the Lake*


*



*


----------



## JuneChickie

~


----------



## Jules1954

Does anyone know whether they have child rails for the beds? Thanks..


----------



## missingdisneymore

akl432 said:


> Hi everyone!  We are so excited to be staying in a one-bedroom at Bonnet Creek in April.  I am hoping you can help with the answers to these questions, which I have not been able to find through searches:
> 
> 1) Does the convenience store in the main building have pints of half and half available for purchase?
> 2) In the one-bedroom units, how many packages of laundry detergent are provided?
> 3) Which other buildings besides the main building have one-bedroom units?
> 4) In the main building, do odd-numbered or even-numbered units face the lake?
> 
> Thank you for any information!



1).  Yes, at least they did at Thanksgiving but it cost a small fortune so take out your second mortgage before you leave.  
2). We always have a 2 bedroom and only get one package every trip and are always there for more than a week. 



Jules1954 said:


> Does anyone know whether they have child rails for the beds? Thanks..



No, they don’t. Sorry.


----------



## pepperandchips

akl432 said:


> Hi everyone!  We are so excited to be staying in a one-bedroom at Bonnet Creek in April.  I am hoping you can help with the answers to these questions, which I have not been able to find through searches:
> 
> 1) Does the convenience store in the main building have pints of half and half available for purchase?
> 2) In the one-bedroom units, how many packages of laundry detergent are provided?
> 3) Which other buildings besides the main building have one-bedroom units?
> 4) In the main building, do odd-numbered or even-numbered units face the lake?
> 
> Thank you for any information!



Just wanted to mention that there have been plenty of reports that housekeeping will bring you extras of anything you need more of (soap, laundry detergent, etc). I don't like to be beholden to someone else's schedule, so we just pack a few of those pod style detergent packs (arm and hammer makes non-liquid type so I don't have to worry too much about them popping in the suitcase). But I think you could probably call and get more laundry detergent. Once we had to call for a new coffee pot carafe and they came within 30 minutes or so.


----------



## phinz

KristinU said:


> Did they bring it to your room?  Or did you have to meet them in the lobby like you would with an outside restaurant?



Sorry. Just got off the Fantasy yesterday. They brought it to our room.


----------



## phinz

jenmsmith said:


> Which towers have completed the recent refurbishment?



Tower 3's parking lot was largely roped off and a mess. The lazy river in front of the main lobby was down for repaving.


----------



## phinz

Biggen said:


> We ordered from Flippers 6 months ago when we were there and it was "ok".  It gets rave reviews on this thread so maybe we had our hopes set too high but it wasn't anything extra special.



Our one experience with Flippers was a long time ago. Their driver never arrived at our timeshare. After three hours of waiting for them, when I called to inquire for the fifth time, they hung up on me. I'll never order from them again.


----------



## phinz

BostonEd said:


> WOW. I mean, I'll bring a couple plugs, no big deal, but that is very surprising. Some newly renovated places have USB jacks everywhere, almost to the point of absurdity. But I would have expected that WBC would at least have a couple in there. Wow.



I just counted the number of USB ports in our Boardwalk room right now. Twelve. And that's the ones I've found. Heck, even Abaracadabar has USB plugs under the edge of the bar, above the purse hangers.


----------



## phinz

Upatnoon said:


> It's great advice to never order from the pizza flyer companies, as they are well-known for having horrible service and are scams stealing credit card numbers. They are the bane of Orlando hotels, but it is difficult to stop them.



FWIW, my credit card number got stolen sometime between 2/3 and 2/10. We then got on the Fantasy and I never used my card, but charges started on 2/13 while we were at sea. The card was five days old when we got to Disney and hadn't been used yet, as I tend to use my AMEX 99% of the time. The stolen card is only for when we've spent a large amount on the AMEX in a short period of time. The card was only out of my hands/sight once, with no number ever given over a phone. The credit card company told us that the people using it had perfect copies of both the front and back.

That place where it was out of my sight? The Edison. I can't guarantee that's where it was taken because I have no proof, but it was the only place the card was out of my sight and the only place we can figure someone would be able to get a picture of the front and back. I can pinpoint the servers (there were two) because the first time we ate there, on 2/3, we paid cash.

I really wish restaurants would go to the European style of taking credit cards, where they bring the machine to you. I will still visit the Edison (their Impossible Burger is absolutely incredible and worth every penny), but I'll be paying cash from now on.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## phinz

JuneChickie said:


> Its building 6's pool that down for refurbishment ,,,,
> 
> The lazy river in building 4 is Open  ~~~~~~~~~



That refurb must be brand new, because it was open 2/3 - 2/10.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## missingdisneymore

phinz said:


> FWIW, my credit card number got stolen sometime between 2/3 and 2/10. We then got on the Fantasy and I never used my card, but charges started on 2/13 while we were at sea. The card was five days old when we got to Disney and hadn't been used yet, as I tend to use my AMEX 99% of the time. The stolen card is only for when we've spent a large amount on the AMEX in a short period of time. The card was only out of my hands/sight once, with no number ever given over a phone. The credit card company told us that the people using it had perfect copies of both the front and back.
> 
> That place where it was out of my sight? The Edison. I can't guarantee that's where it was taken because I have no proof, but it was the only place the card was out of my sight and the only place we can figure someone would be able to get a picture of the front and back. I can pinpoint the servers (there were two) because the first time we ate there, on 2/3, we paid cash.
> 
> I really wish restaurants would go to the European style of taking credit cards, where they bring the machine to you. I will still visit the Edison (their Impossible Burger is absolutely incredible and worth every penny), but I'll be paying cash from now on.


So sorry to hear this.   Just a note to those who may be reading,  when you swipe your card yourself, and they sometimes ask to see the back of your card for your signature, be sure to cover the three or four digit security code with your thumb. There’s no stopping them from knowing your name and credit card number as it auto generates on the receipt/system, but you can control them from seeing the security code.   Without that security code, they are quite limited as to what they can do.   There have been situations where cashers have been found with duplicate copies of receipts with these three and four digit numbers scribbled up in the corner for safekeeping later.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Doberge said:


> We just got back from HS and were told a storm blew threw and knocked out power accross what may be most of resort and unsure how long it will last. One person told me it was the first time he's seen this happen.
> 
> I carried my two year old up to the 10th floor. Thankfully the door locks are battery operated and we were able to get back inside. Emergency lights are out pretty much all over, they only worked on maybe two of the ten flights, and they didn't work in stairs of parking garage. My floor is also blacked out in the hall. It's concerning for safety purposes that emergency lights are mostly out. People without phone lights or dead phones would be in trouble.
> 
> If anyone else is currently here and hears anything, please share. Thanks!


There was NO storm. We were there and it just went out.  Tower 3 and 6 seemed to still have power.  It came back on around midnight.    It was crazy.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We just got home last night.  We were put in building 2, 2nd floor facing the pond.   I do NOT recommend this room(240).  We were right above the mini golf which has lights that stay on ALL night.  It was hard to relax on the balcony with people constantly outside of the room.  The tower was fine I just wouldn't want 1st or 2nd floor facing the pond again.  We had requested tower 3 with pond view so were originally fine with tower 2 since it's right next door.  Over all it was fine just not private and the lights really bothered me.

The power did go out that one night for no apparent reason.  We called the front desk and the guy was less than helpful.  It was 30 minutes after the power went out and he had no idea what the issue was and hadn't even contacted the power company yet.  It was very odd.  It was strange also because tower 3 and the pool still had power, the hotel and I believe tower 6 also had power.  Next day we were told something happened at the power company  but that was all.

As stated above the main building pool is closed for refurb.  Looked like they were replacing all of the tile on the pool deck and top of the lazy river.  The splash pad was still open.

Over all another good trip.


----------



## missingdisneymore

If anyone has pics of the pool and lazy river refurb that would be awesome!  We’ll be back ‘home’ next month.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## lpol

Silly question, but do they provide swim vests at the pool? I couldn't find that info in any of the BC threads. Thanks!


----------



## chekhovgirl

lpol said:


> Silly question, but do they provide swim vests at the pool? I couldn't find that info in any of the BC threads. Thanks!



No, I've never seen any. You may want to call and see if they have them available at all from the recreation desks.


----------



## chekhovgirl

1234lucky said:


> I was able to book a six night stay in April with VS for $124 nightly.  I called and got better dates and pricing.




We are also traveling 4/14-21 and are paying $180 per night for each of our 3 bed deluxe units through Vacation Strategy.

Edited to say that we've used them for the last five years and now that they've changed their policies and rates seem to have gone up, not sure if we'll use them again. Our initial booking was before these changes, but we needed to add a night and now are under the new policies, that in itself rubbed me the wrong way. I've loved dealing with this company up until now.


----------



## supamaki

Are there any fun restaurants nearby, besides Disney Springs?


----------



## pepperandchips

supamaki said:


> Are there any fun restaurants nearby, besides Disney Springs?



Depends entirely on your definition of "nearby" and "fun" 

Without exiting the Bonnet Creek resort, the Waldorf Astoria has Bull & Bear Steakhouse, viewed by some as the best steakhouse at Disney. I've also heard good things about Deep Blu at the Wyndham Grand. Otherwise, not much else within my definition of "nearby", as Bonnet Creek resort is sort of tucked away inside a pocket that's totally surrounded by Disney. 

I'm not sure if you're trying to stay away from Disney restaurants but WBC is really close to the Epcot area resorts if any of those restaurants are fun to you! I don't know what's more fun to me than Ample Hills ice cream.


----------



## OSUZorba

La Belle said:


> Oh boy...
> Do you know how long is the refurb? And which building # is the main building? I am checking in on March 1st. Is one lazy river bigger than the other? From the pictures one looks bigger and seems to have better theming. Any thoughts would be great!


The main building doesn't have a number. It is an acronym, that I can't remember right now. I stayed in it in Sept and loved it, but there are very few rooms in it, so you aren't likely to get it. There are only two floors with rooms and some of those are show rooms and other admin space. I was able to get the closest parking spot to the building every night and had a great EPCOT fireworks view. 

The building 4 pool/lazy river has the better theming though.


----------



## OSUZorba

chekhovgirl said:


> We are also traveling 4/14-21 and are paying $180 per night for each of our 3 bed deluxe units through Vacation Strategy.
> 
> Edited to say that we've used them for the last five years and now that they've changed their policies and rates seem to have gone up, not sure if we'll use them again. Our initial booking was before these changes, but we needed to add a night and now are under the new policies, that in itself rubbed me the wrong way. I've loved dealing with this company up until now.


What policies changed?


----------



## phinz

pepperandchips said:


> I've also heard good things about Deep Blu at the Wyndham Grand.



We had one member of our party griping and moaning about the prices at Deep Blu. Then he got his cocktail and food. He sang their praises all the way back to the 14th floor of building 6 after we finished dinner. It was a fantastic experience.


----------



## Pja&raa

We have a large group hoping to book TWO 4 bedroom villas at Bonnet Creek checking in on June 22, 2019 for seven nights. We have put down a deposit with Vacation Strategy but understand that they cannot make a reservation until I think 10 months prior to check in.  My question is...how likely do you think they will be in booking this reservation.

We are trying to identify other options that may offer a greater opportunity for success.  Any suggestions?  We are willing to forfeit our deposit if need be.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## Pja&raa

We have a large group hoping to book TWO 4 bedroom villas at Bonnet Creek checking in on June 22, 2019 for seven nights. We have put down a deposit with Vacation Strategy but understand that they cannot make a reservation until I think 10 months prior to check in.  My question is...how likely do you think they will be in booking this reservation.

We are trying to identify other option that may offer a grater opportunity for success.  Any suggestions?  We are willing to forfeit our deposit if need be.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## achang2001

Pja&raa said:


> We have a large group hoping to book TWO 4 bedroom villas at Bonnet Creek checking in on June 22, 2019 for seven nights. We have put down a deposit with Vacation Strategy but understand that they cannot make a reservation until I think 10 months prior to check in.  My question is...how likely do you think they will be in booking this reservation.
> 
> We are trying to identify other option that may offer a grater opportunity for success.  Any suggestions?  We are willing to forfeit our deposit if need be.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any recommendations.



Not likely


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## mjohnson96

pigletto said:


> I got quotes yesterday from Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy in a 2 bedroom deluxe for December 2018. The price is better with Vacation Upgrades. I’ve heard good things and will be happy to book with them. We’ve been tossing around the idea of another Disney trip and I decided it will be an early Christmas present to the family to take them back and stay at Bonnet Creek. Nothing is 100% certain until I pay the deposit, but I plan to do so in the next week or so, and then the countdown is on! I’m so excited to stay at Bonnet Creek again. We haven’t been there since May of 2016. It’s the perfect combo of space, location  and amenities for us!



I usually try to use Ken and Denise with Vacation Upgrades, they have been nothing but great to work with and I have never had any issues with them.  Sadly we are going during Spring Break and they no longer will book peak until  your within I think 60 or 45 days and I just couldn't trust anything would be avail so we went with Vacation Strategy.  We got 2 2BR rooms during spring break for under $200 night so I think that is pretty darn good   Still love Ken though, once he called and we had a 3BR but he was able to get us 2 2BR for a lot less per night and since it was only adults we went that route.


----------



## margot31

So hubby and I are trying to plan a trip in June.  We will be driving from only 3 hours away and plan on bringing as much food as we can.  Now the kicker is we would go straight to the parks before we go to the resort.  So we would be arriving around 9 am.  But if I wanted to order Amazon or something is that possible?  Where would the food be held?  I just can't see buying steaks at home and have them sit in a cooler till we check in, in the afternoon....even with ice packs unless we were driving the whole time but June is hot and i don't like the idea of certain food sitting in a car that has no AC going if you know what I mean.


----------



## Upatnoon

margot31 said:


> So hubby and I are trying to plan a trip in June.  We will be driving from only 3 hours away and plan on bringing as much food as we can.  Now the kicker is we would go straight to the parks before we go to the resort.  So we would be arriving around 9 am.  But if I wanted to order Amazon or something is that possible?  Where would the food be held?  I just can't see buying steaks at home and have them sit in a cooler till we check in, in the afternoon....even with ice packs unless we were driving the whole time but June is hot and i don't like the idea of certain food sitting in a car that has no AC going if you know what I mean.



I haven't done it, but many people have reported on here the resort has a fridge to store food. However, I would just stop by the store after you get into your room instead of bringing cold items from home.


----------



## OSUZorba

FYI, Bonnet Creek is back on Skyauction.com for fall. I used them last time and was quite happy with the experience.


----------



## margot31

Upatnoon said:


> I haven't done it, but many people have reported on here the resort has a fridge to store food. However, I would just stop by the store after you get into your room instead of bringing cold items from home.



If we didn’t have 2 very small kids with us I would consider that. But one reason why we are choosing our logistics is to avoid the store after being in the park that morning to be able to just relax.


----------



## OSUZorba

I just booked my third trip to WBC for the week after labor day . Got it through Vacation Strategy for 8-nights. This is my first time using them, so hopefully it goes alright. I would've gone through Skyauction.com again, but they only do 7-night blocks and we wanted an 8-night. 



margot31 said:


> If we didn’t have 2 very small kids with us I would consider that. But one reason why we are choosing our logistics is to avoid the store after being in the park that morning to be able to just relax.


I didn't use the bell hop guys to store food, but I went into the area when I was dropping off the WBC box of goodies and saw the refrigerators. The Bellhops were always very nice, too. I've read of a lot of people on here doing it without problems.


----------



## KristinU

We used bell services to store cold and frozen food on our last trip, not a problem.  Knowing that our room would likely not be ready when we checked in, I made sure that the cold and frozen weren't intermingled in my bags from the grocery store so they could easily put the cold in the fridge and the frozen in the freezer.  I did tip a bit more generously than with just regular suitcases.


----------



## danjoealexis3006

We are staying at Bonnet Creek starting Sat. Could someone please tell me what type of coffee filters we need and if the dishwasher tabs are ok to use in the dishwasher. Its been a while since we last stayed there and I remember they didn't give us enough dishwasher soap to make it the week. TIA!


----------



## KristinU

danjoealexis3006 said:


> We are staying at Bonnet Creek starting Sat. Could someone please tell me what type of coffee filters we need and if the dishwasher tabs are ok to use in the dishwasher. Its been a while since we last stayed there and I remember they didn't give us enough dishwasher soap to make it the week. TIA!



Cone filters for coffee, and the tabs work fine.  I always pack along extras or pick some up from Publix since they never give enough.  I believe you can call for more powder, but I'd rather just bring my own tabs.


----------



## danjoealexis3006

KristinU said:


> Cone filters for coffee, and the tabs work fine. I always pack along extras or pick some up from Publix since they never give enough. I believe you can call for more powder, but I'd rather just bring my own tabs.



Thanks!!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BostonEd

BostonEd said:


> (There are a few old posts that touch on this, but nothing recent, and technology has changed...)
> 
> Music in the rooms: What options are there? Can you plug your phone into jack into a radio? If so, what rooms have those radios? What music playing potential is there in the living room? Are there "iphone adapters" which are 30 pin or 8 pin? Any and all information about music capabilities in the rooms would be appreciated.


Just realized no one really answered the part of this question which relates to playing music. Anyone play music instead of watching TV?


----------



## supamaki

BostonEd said:


> Just realized no one really answered the part of this question which relates to playing music. Anyone play music instead of watching TV?


We bring a bluetooth speaker that I can bring outside to the balcony as well as play inside. It's pretty small and has good sound. I haven't brought it to the pool because I don't think everyone wants to hear my music, but if we got a cabana I could also bring it there. I just like the option of having my own to play with.


----------



## BostonEd

I have a small speaker that I bring with me sometimes. I also like to travel as light as possible and would prefer not to bring it, if possible.


----------



## Lulu27

margot31 said:


> So hubby and I are trying to plan a trip in June.  We will be driving from only 3 hours away and plan on bringing as much food as we can.  Now the kicker is we would go straight to the parks before we go to the resort.  So we would be arriving around 9 am.  But if I wanted to order Amazon or something is that possible?  Where would the food be held?  I just can't see buying steaks at home and have them sit in a cooler till we check in, in the afternoon....even with ice packs unless we were driving the whole time but June is hot and i don't like the idea of certain food sitting in a car that has no AC going if you know what I mean.


We have had 3 stays at WBC. I placed a grocery order with Garden Grocer online. They delivered to the resort and bell services stored it (they have refrigerators for this) until we checked in. No problem!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## supamaki

> "So far there are No usb ports in any of the rooms , even the new refurbished ones.
> 
> so for charging you much bring your own charging equipment for your
> phones , etc etc



It's much faster to use a wall charger over a straight USB anyway.


----------



## BostonEd

JuneChickie said:


> Maybe someone else can better help you with this.


I don't think so! That was a very comprehensive response! Thank you.


----------



## akl432

Which buildings have 1-bedroom villas?

This thread has been so helpful; I have learned so much even just from reading others' questions and answers!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Upatnoon

akl432 said:


> Which buildings have 1-bedroom villas?
> 
> This thread has been so helpful; I have learned so much even just from reading others' questions and answers!  Thank you so much!



All of them


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## akl432

Thank you for the quick responses!


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## To the honeypots

We are considering staying for the first time at Bonnet Creek in early June.  I have researched various rentals through Airbnb, vrbo, vacation strategy, redweek and vacation upgrade. The best price by far is through Vacation Upgrade, but it says he will only rent within sixty days.  So, my question is do you think it is safe to wait until the sixty mark to book for early June or is availiability normally limited in that time?  Thanks!


----------



## msb578

To the honeypots said:


> We are considering staying for the first time at Bonnet Creek in early June.  I have researched various rentals through Airbnb, vrbo, vacation strategy, redweek and vacation upgrade. The best price by far is through Vacation Upgrade, but it says he will only rent within sixty days.  So, my question is do you think it is safe to wait until the sixty mark to book for early June or is availiability normally limited in that time?  Thanks!


Just piggybacking onto this. Same question, but different time of year: Presidents Week next February.


----------



## supamaki

To the honeypots said:


> We are considering staying for the first time at Bonnet Creek in early June.  I have researched various rentals through Airbnb, vrbo, vacation strategy, redweek and vacation upgrade. The best price by far is through Vacation Upgrade, but it says he will only rent within sixty days.  So, my question is do you think it is safe to wait until the sixty mark to book for early June or is availiability normally limited in that time?  Thanks!



So what happens with Wyndham is if the rental is available within 60 days the price(amount of points it costs) goes down dramatically. If you can get it, thayt's great. If you're worried about getting this resort, for this date you will need to find someone to book outside of 60 days, which is more expensive. If you're not married to Bonnet Creek, you should wait. There are hundreds and hundreds of timeshares in Orlando and you'll get one that's very nice(if you do your homework), for a steal. If you have to have Bonnet Creek, you have to book early. You might get it if you wait too, but you might not.


----------



## To the honeypots

supamaki said:


> So what happens with Wyndham is if the rental is available within 60 days the price(amount of points it costs) goes down dramatically. If you can get it, thayt's great. If you're worried about getting this resort, for this date you will need to find someone to book outside of 60 days, which is more expensive. If you're not married to Bonnet Creek, you should wait. There are hundreds and hundreds of timeshares in Orlando and you'll get one that's very nice(if you do your homework), for a steal. If you have to have Bonnet Creek, you have to book early. You might get it if you wait too, but you might not.




Thank you!!! We normally don’t plan last minute and are normally booked far in advance for our accommodations.  This is new territory for me. We have found someone with availability now so we will have to decide.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Can anyone give me a quick summary of the hotel part (Wyndham Grand)? Booked a 3 night stay for my wedding anniversary first week of june for $127 a night (thought i was gonna get the Swan)


----------



## missingdisneymore

https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/services/hotel-services-orlando
Never stayed there, only stopped in for coffee and ice cream while staying on the timeshare side but be sure to note according to their website, self parking  is an additional $22 per day and iresort fee an additional $28 per day.  That adds up quick.  We can usually rent a condo for less than a hotel room as these fees aren’t applicable.


----------



## pepperandchips

Patrick Gavin said:


> Can anyone give me a quick summary of the hotel part (Wyndham Grand)? Booked a 3 night stay for my wedding anniversary first week of june for $127 a night (thought i was gonna get the Swan)



It's a gorgeous hotel and shares amenities with the Wyndham Vacation ownership towers, all situated around a lovely lake. There is a fabulous restaurant in the hotel (Deep Blu), a pool bar, and a pool in front of the hotel. You can also use any of the other pools around the lagoon. There's a parking deck, park transportation, and daily housekeeping. The Bonnet Creek resort property is located next door to Caribbean Beach, across the road and down a bit from the Boardwalk, and near to Epcot, Disney Springs, and I-4. You got a nice rate and I'm sure will love the property. Truly deluxe accommodations at a fraction of the price. We use Uber a lot from Bonnet Creek - worth a mention if you're not renting a car.


----------



## margot31

have any of you used the transportation they offer?  I know you pay for the service but is it equipped to take someone in a scooter without the scooter being broken down?


----------



## supamaki

If I have a 2 BR rented, can I add someone else to the reservation? I'll be there early and friends are coming later in the week. If we're at the parks or something, how can they get in the room? Do I just leave a key like a regular hotel?


----------



## pepperandchips

supamaki said:


> If I have a 2 BR rented, can I add someone else to the reservation? I'll be there early and friends are coming later in the week. If we're at the parks or something, how can they get in the room? Do I just leave a key like a regular hotel?



Yes you can. Just add their names to the room at check in. They will be able to go to the reception desk and provide ID and have additional keys issued. We do this almost every time traveling with family arriving at different times.


----------



## damo

Still waiting for RCI to release fall units.  Hmmmm, last year I had booked for end of October by March 5.


----------



## Auroraborealis18

What's the best part of renting in Bonnet Creek, vs Disney Springs?


----------



## stackyallred

DH, DS and I will be staying in a one bedroom deluxe in April. I realize the sofa is a pull out bed but our son will sleep better if he’s in a room where he can easily see us and I’ll sleep better if I know he’s not alone out in the living room. We have an extra high twin inflatable mattress. Any guesses if that will fit anywhere in the master bedroom or maybe even next to the garden tub (which we won’t use at all) on the tile?


----------



## pepperandchips

Auroraborealis18 said:


> What's the best part of renting in Bonnet Creek, vs Disney Springs?



There's just a resort feeling at WBC that I didn't understand prior to my first visit and can't explain. I think for my family, it's just an incredible value. We love the size of the units (more like a condo), the beautiful resort, the ability to cook in the unit (or on the resort grills), and the more laid back feeling we get when staying at WBC versus at a hotel. Some photos to try to explain what words can't... mind you we usually pay in the realm of $160 all in (including tax, there's no parking charges, no resort fee etc. when you book through an owner) per night for a two bedroom unit:





















Updated room (photos from October 2017, 2 bedroom deluxe, end unit so the washer and dryer was inside the master bath)




















@stackyallred  check out the image above and the next one for what a one bedroom layout would look like where you were asking about putting an air mattress - it might fit in the bathroom but you risk tripping over DS if you need to use the restroom in the night. I would put it just outside the bedroom door and not close the door if it were me




















Parking lot view from Tower 2 is actually a golf course view, not the lagoon view I love but still not bad















Never had this type of unit layout with the laundry inside the master bath before, but it was fine


----------



## KristinU

Ditto what @pepperandchips said!  We've were always on-site-ers until trying WBC.  Even compared to DVC, which we were members for a while, the space and value are the big draw for us at WBC.  And the resort feel as well, just nice and laid back.  I just don't love vacationing without a dedicated sitting area that is separate from the sleeping area.  Having a patio or balcony is really big for us as well.  We really like having morning coffee or evening nightcaps outside.  Oh, and we really like being able to cook meals and grill meals as well.  I really enjoy chatting with others at the grills, too!  Everyone is so nice and friendly, and I just don't think you get that at a lot of hotels/resorts.


----------



## arieliwish

This is a great thread! Just starting to plan for 2019 (either June or Aug/Sep) as I have a big birthday in June so want to take son and daughter and their partners. Disney and DVC is so expensive for 6 of us/3 bedrooms so had a look at villas but feel they would be slightly too far away from the magic and shops and restaurants than we're used to, then I read more than a few comments recommending WBC as a good alternative and loving the comments and pics on here. Going to contact Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy now to see if they can give me a quote or advice on booking.


----------



## Auroraborealis18

pepperandchips said:


> There's just a resort feeling at WBC that I didn't understand prior to my first visit and can't explain. I think for my family, it's just an incredible value. We love the size of the units (more like a condo), the beautiful resort, the ability to cook in the unit (or on the resort grills), and the more laid back feeling we get when staying at WBC versus at a hotel. Some photos to try to explain what words can't... mind you we usually pay in the realm of $160 all in (including tax, there's no parking charges, no resort fee etc. when you book through an owner) per night for a two bedroom unit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated room (photos from October 2017, 2 bedroom deluxe, end unit so the washer and dryer was inside the master bath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @stackyallred  check out the image above and the next one for what a one bedroom layout would look like where you were asking about putting an air mattress - it might fit in the bathroom but you risk tripping over DS if you need to use the restroom in the night. I would put it just outside the bedroom door and not close the door if it were me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parking lot view from Tower 2 is actually a golf course view, not the lagoon view I love but still not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this type of unit layout with the laundry inside the master bath before, but it was fine


That place is gorgeous! The fireworks view and bedroom layout, oh wow. Yeah I think we just found our hotel for off season! Thank you!!


----------



## Tiara2015

chicagoshannon said:


> That only applied before Wyndham changed the rules.  You can't really cancel and rebook anymore because you will most likely loose the reservation to someone else who requested an upgrade.
> 
> IF you're happy with the quote I'd book.  It would be rare to get a better deal closer anymore.


I was able to get almost a 50 percent less deal booked 59 days in advance.


----------



## Tiara2015

SunTravels said:


> I never find a lower price with vacation strategy inside the 60 day period (sometimes it's actually more). I did use a mega renter this time inside the 60 day for Feb, he had a ton of dates to choose from in Jan/Feb and we were flexible (don't know what April will be like with Easter Early). I got a 2bd deluxe for 6 nights for $799 and through vacation strategy 5-7 nights ranged $1100-$1600


whp did you use?


----------



## Tiara2015

chicagoshannon said:


> I honestly wouldn't wait til 60 days.  It's pretty hard to get a week that close to check in.  Most of the inventory from within 60 days would be rooms already booked so might not have the dates you want.  If you're flexible it could work but I wouldn't count on getting a room.
> 
> We are owners and it is very hard to book directly from the owner website inside 60 days.


I booked 59 days in advance and had not issues. got a great deal on ebay. depends on what time of year you are going too I imagine


----------



## WaterLinds

We're planning for next March right now and I'm considering WBC for our first off property stay. It will be our family of 4 plus a grandparent, so a two bedroom unit vs trying to cram into a single hotel room (or paying for two rooms on property) is really appealing.

A few questions:
1. Is a year out too early to find a good deal? I'm seeing prices mostly in the range of $250-275/night right now, which is still cheap compared to comparable space on property but a lot higher than some of the reports I've seen here. We'll be pretty close to peak season, though, so I know we will pay more.
2. I was thinking of booking now but still considering an on property stay if we can get a good price (agency exclusives, etc) when prices are released for 2019. Has anyone cancelled (before the 60 day mark) with vacation strategy? Was it difficult to get a refund or was everything pretty straightforward? I will say I'm already a bit annoyed by how aggressive they've been in "following up on" my quote request (a phone call and something like 3-4 emails in 2 days), so that makes me wonder how hard it would be to cancel.


----------



## Tiara2015

WaterLinds said:


> We're planning for next March right now and I'm considering WBC for our first off property stay. It will be our family of 4 plus a grandparent, so a two bedroom unit vs trying to cram into a single hotel room (or paying for two rooms on property) is really appealing.
> 
> A few questions:
> 1. Is a year out too early to find a good deal? I'm seeing prices mostly in the range of $250-275/night right now, which is still cheap compared to comparable space on property but a lot higher than some of the reports I've seen here. We'll be pretty close to peak season, though, so I know we will pay more.
> 2. I was thinking of booking now but still considering an on property stay if we can get a good price (agency exclusives, etc) when prices are released for 2019. Has anyone cancelled (before the 60 day mark) with vacation strategy? Was it difficult to get a refund or was everything pretty straightforward? I will say I'm already a bit annoyed by how aggressive they've been in "following up on" my quote request (a phone call and something like 3-4 emails in 2 days), so that makes me wonder how hard it would be to cancel.


the best deals are found less than 60 days out. but you risk your dates not being available if you are going prime time. try shelbyresorts,winpoint vip, vacation strategies, vacation upgrades and tripbound. I got quotes from all of them and compared. if your dates are flexible and you are going in value season, try a last minute deal on ebay. I just booked a presidential unit at wbc for may and got a stellar deal!


----------



## Tiara2015

Carla1183 said:


> Flippers pizza!! It's actually the one meal from our week my husband said we would definitely repeat if we go back haha!


very pricey?


----------



## Tiara2015

kmbrandt said:


> Who else do you rent from besides Vacation Strategy?  Looking for early December 2018 and Vacation Strategy doesn't have any 4 bedroom suites. We can do a 3 br I would just prefer the 4 br if we can find it.  Thanks


Shelby resort, vacation upgrades, winpoint vip and qvac on ebay


----------



## WaterLinds

Tiara2015 said:


> the best deals are found less than 60 days out. but you risk your dates not being available if you are going prime time. try shelbyresorts,winpoint vip, vacation strategies, vacation upgrades and tripbound. I got quotes from all of them and compared. if your dates are flexible and you are going in value season, try a last minute deal on ebay. I just booked a presidential unit at wbc for may and got a stellar deal!



I think it's going to be too busy in mid-March (Mardi gras + some spring break practically overlapping next year) to  omfrotably wait until 60 days, as much as I would like the savings. We have some flexibility with when our stay starts, but DH will be at a conference for part of our trip so we're mostly locked in to certain days. I will get a few more quotes for sure, thanks for the extra suggestions.


----------



## Tiara2015

To the honeypots said:


> We are considering staying for the first time at Bonnet Creek in early June.  I have researched various rentals through Airbnb, vrbo, vacation strategy, redweek and vacation upgrade. The best price by far is through Vacation Upgrade, but it says he will only rent within sixty days.  So, my question is do you think it is safe to wait until the sixty mark to book for early June or is availiability normally limited in that time?  Thanks!


june is prime season.


----------



## Tiara2015

WaterLinds said:


> I think it's going to be too busy in mid-March (Mardi gras + some spring break practically overlapping next year) to  omfrotably wait until 60 days, as much as I would like the savings. We have some flexibility with when our stay starts, but DH will be at a conference for part of our trip so we're mostly locked in to certain days. I will get a few more quotes for sure, thanks for the extra suggestions.


o,ok.. well def book int advance with one of those companbies


----------



## To the honeypots

Tiara2015 said:


> june is prime season.



Thank you. We got nervous and ended up booking now through a rental company.


----------



## pepperandchips

Tiara2015 said:


> very pricey?



Flipper's was pretty reasonable! I think their menu with prices is online if you're curious. http://flipperspizzeria.com/


----------



## KristinU

Speaking of Flippers, has anyone tried their gluten free crust?  If so, decent or no?


----------



## WyoLars

We stayed here for our honeymoon and just booked our 5 year anniversary trip for December! 

With the new Disney parking fees might as well stay off site and get a huge room. If I'm going to have to pay Disney parking one way or another.


----------



## KristinU

WyoLars said:


> We stayed here for our honeymoon and just booked our 5 year anniversary trip for December!



Happy anniversary!

And I agree - much more of a "vacation" for the money at a villa vs. a hotel room.


----------



## Mo B

Does anyone know an average rate for a one bedroom for Disney marathon?  Just trying to compare vs onsite rate due to parking charge at Disney resorts. Thanks!


----------



## KristinU

Mo B said:


> Does anyone know an average rate for a one bedroom for Disney marathon?  Just trying to compare vs onsite rate due to parking charge at Disney resorts. Thanks!



Vacation Upgrades is a pretty good indicator of prices, and is a solid company to rent from.  Here's their pricing page: http://vacationupgrades.com/pricing.html

You could also get a quote from Vacation Strategy.  They get back to you pretty quick.

There could be better deals out there from other sources on eBay or VRBO or Redweek or TUG bulletin boards, but before recently becoming resale owners ourselves, we liked the convenience and confidence of renting through both Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy and didn't do a whole lot of shopping around since we were happy with the prices from both as compared to onsite rates.


----------



## kellyballoon

We have stayed at WBC a few times and I’d like to stay again but it seems the prices have gone through the roof since we were there just a few years ago. We are booking 10 nights at the end of June. My mom is a Wyndham owner but it seems it’s even more expensive to book using her points than if we go through one of the resellers. When I reached out to Ken Price I got a note back saying they’re not booking till next year. Any advice for us?


----------



## pepperandchips

kellyballoon said:


> We have stayed at WBC a few times and I’d like to stay again but it seems the prices have gone through the roof since we were there just a few years ago. We are booking 10 nights at the end of June. My mom is a Wyndham owner but it seems it’s even more expensive to book using her points than if we go through one of the resellers. When I reached out to Ken Price I got a note back saying they’re not booking till next year. Any advice for us?



You might want to read back within the last few pages of this thread about the issues everyone has been facing in dealing with the megarenters after Wyndham's policy changes. My best advice is to wait until you are closer to your travel dates (within 60 days) and/or make a backup plan if your dates are not at all flexible. You may find that your mom is able to book with the discounted rates within the 60 day window also.


----------



## Sha259

Thank you all for the amazing information about WBC found in this thread!! Reading it has pretty much sold me on trying to book for Sep/Oct 2019 for my son's 3rd Bday trip! I was originally thinking to rent DVC because with a little one, I wanted to be close to onsite Disney. But so many on the DVC board were making it seem like it would be next to impossible for me to get what I was looking for (1 BR or Studio at BLT, BC, or BWV) that I thought, why am i trying so hard to get them when I could try for WBC for half the price and twice the space! 

I realize that I am simply planning right now, but I was hoping you all would have a good idea when it would be best for me to start shopping and quoting for my vacation. We are thinking any 10 day period (likely Sat to Tue or Sun to Wed) in Sep or Oct 2019, we are flexible. I've seen the recommended rental sites, but just don't know when the best time would be to get prices. We would like to book a 2BR, Deluxe or Presidential doesn't matter.


----------



## JayhawkFans

We have stayed at WBC numerous times and looks like financially it makes sense to return in late July.  My question is fastpasses and difficulty in obtaining them especially at AK.  By staying off Park we can’t request as early as we could if in a Disney hotel.  Wondering if we will be out of luck ... DD and I have done FOP but DH has not.


----------



## KristinU

Sha259 said:


> I realize that I am simply planning right now, but I was hoping you all would have a good idea when it would be best for me to start shopping and quoting for my vacation. We are thinking any 10 day period (likely Sat to Tue or Sun to Wed) in Sep or Oct 2019, we are flexible. I've seen the recommended rental sites, but just don't know when the best time would be to get prices. We would like to book a 2BR, Deluxe or Presidential doesn't matter.



For fall of 2019 the earliest you'd be able to find someone to book would be Aug or Sept of this year.  Wyndham owners at Bonnet Creek or the Club Wyndham Access ownership have priority booking which starts 13 months prior to the day of check-in.  So you have time 



JayhawkFans said:


> We have stayed at WBC numerous times and looks like financially it makes sense to return in late July.  My question is fastpasses and difficulty in obtaining them especially at AK.  By staying off Park we can’t request as early as we could if in a Disney hotel.  Wondering if we will be out of luck ... DD and I have done FOP but DH has not.



You'll likely get everything except for FOP, but who knows if that will die down a bit once Toy Story Land opens up.  We're heading down in a few weeks, so April vacation time period, and we've got FPs for 7DMT, Soarin', the mountains, etc.  I had access to FEA FPs as well but I travel with 3 dudes, so we don't do that one anyway 

I was just saying to DH that I'm torn about FOP.  They just extended hours during our stay so I started stalking for FOP FPs.  DH, DS, and I have done it a few times already, but DS's friend will be with us and he hasn't been on it yet.  Having done it a few times both standby (rope drop) and FP, the standby experience is just better IMHO.  Maybe you agree, maybe you don't.  But I feel like half of the story is walking through the lab.  So that's where I'm torn - stop stalking and just do rope drop (or maybe try the end of night method this time) or waste my time stalking and then probably miss the opportunity to book anyway.

So anyway, that's my long winded way of saying that you'll probably get most everything you want at the 30 day mark  . I find that even when we're staying on property, I make plans at 60 days and end up shuffling around FPs anyway, even the day of.


----------



## chekhovgirl

JayhawkFans said:


> We have stayed at WBC numerous times and looks like financially it makes sense to return in late July.  My question is fastpasses and difficulty in obtaining them especially at AK.  By staying off Park we can’t request as early as we could if in a Disney hotel.  Wondering if we will be out of luck ... DD and I have done FOP but DH has not.



I just booked FP this week for our trip in April and we were able to get everything we wanted except FOP. The only thing is, some were later in the day and we're still going to try and rope drop 7DMT + Peter Pan so we can use FP throughout the day instead of being stuck with FP for Peter Pan and 7DMT in the evening and not having the use of FP.


----------



## chekhovgirl

OSUZorba said:


> What policies changed?



Sorry, just seeing this now! Their cancellation and reservation policies changed. I can't remember the exact differences, but it has to do with how many days out you pay, how many days out you can cancel, and reimbursement. It used to be that no matter what you never lost any money, in the most extreme last minute cancellation they would just put that money toward a future vacation for you. Now I believe there is some sort of penalty. They are now also charging to make changes to reservations, which I found out when we had to add on a night. That never existed before.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Pja&raa said:


> We have a large group hoping to book TWO 4 bedroom villas at Bonnet Creek checking in on June 22, 2019 for seven nights. We have put down a deposit with Vacation Strategy but understand that they cannot make a reservation until I think 10 months prior to check in.  My question is...how likely do you think they will be in booking this reservation.
> 
> We are trying to identify other option that may offer a grater opportunity for success.  Any suggestions?  We are willing to forfeit our deposit if need be.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any recommendations.



I agree that it is not likely, because we tried to get one 4 bed and one 2 bed and could not. We toured the 4 beds while there last year with my parents in preparation for doing a trip with the rest of our family and were on a waiting list at more than 10 months out. The problem with that is that I was told chances were really slim to get the 4 beds, we waited until the 10 month mark and shortly after, when nothing had opened up, we went with two three deluxe rooms because I did not want to be shut out of those.


----------



## Sha259

Now that I'm thinking to book WBC for Fall 2019, anyone else worried inventory may become scarce as WDW onsite defectors try the next closest nice resort practically on Disney property? With the news of paying to park for Disney resort guests, I'm even happier of my decision to stay offsite, as we would be paying to park at the parks anyway!


----------



## queenofthehive

Sha259 said:


> Now that I'm thinking to book WBC for Fall 2019, anyone else worried inventory may become scarce as WDW onsite defectors try the next closest nice resort practically on Disney property? With the news of paying to park for Disney resort guests, I'm even happier of my decision to stay offsite, as we would be paying to park at the parks anyway!


No, I think folks that want to stay on site will continue to pay it. They might be foot stomping mad with the news but will still stay onsite. IMHO, the only thing to break the run on price increases is a down turn in the economy....


----------



## Cherlynn25

We got home last night from a 5 night last minute trip. It has been 7 years since we have been to WDW. Before that we went 7 times over 10 years. I would say that I was an onsite only kinda gal. This trip was decided about 30 days out and I was stressing about staying offsite. After looking and looking and looking for somewhere to stay, I kept coming back to WBC. I knew the kids (11, 13, 17, 19) would love the amenities. Since we were only doing 2 park days, this place looked perfect. I ended up booking on Airbnb with a decent rate. Now I see there are other places to check thanks to this board. I will for sure be looking at those next time. Can I just say we LOVED WBC. I am not sure we would stay onsite again. We stayed in a 2bdrm, building 6 room 1004. I will ask for fireworks view next time. The room was spacious and stocked with all we needed. Called the front desk for an extra blanket and it arrived with in 10 min. The kids played mini golf 2x and used the ping pong table. We swam in all of the pools. We attempted to order pizza one night just after 8pm, couldn't even get anyone to answer. figured they were super busy. We ordered flippers instead and it was delicious. The location of the resort is very convenient to all things Disney. We did go to city walk one afternoon. We wanted to try Toothsome chocolate emporium. I did not realize you had to pay $22 to park for city walk!!!! oh well, live and learn. the food was good. We also wanted to try voodoo donuts but it wasn't open yet. 
we will DEF be back to WBC!!!!


----------



## nancyjrn

Hello,  We have our vacation to WDW coming up in April.  We are staying at WBC from 4/16-4/24.  I have a question about using uber.. we do have a rental car but I'm wondering if using Uber for a family of 5 may be easier to get into and out of the parks?  Is the parking crazy so it just may be easier to get dropped off by an Uber?  Also, if we do take an uber where would it drop off for MK?  the TTC?   thank you for any help!!


----------



## KristinU

nancyjrn said:


> Hello,  We have our vacation to WDW coming up in April.  We are staying at WBC from 4/16-4/24.  I have a question about using uber.. we do have a rental car but I'm wondering if using Uber for a family of 5 may be easier to get into and out of the parks?  Is the parking crazy so it just may be easier to get dropped off by an Uber?  Also, if we do take an uber where would it drop off for MK?  the TTC?   thank you for any help!!



For MK Uber/Lyft drops off at the TTC.  You could also drop off at the Contemporary and walk over.  We don't mind parking, though, for the most part. There is something special about the excitement building from taking the tram to then taking the ferry or monorail (I prefer the ferry ride, just something really nice about it - especially first thing in the morning!)

We do sometimes Uber/Lyft if we know we'll be park hopping and don't want to drive between parks or circle back at the end of the day, or if we know we want to have a couple of adult beverages at Epcot.  Epcot is an easy Uber from WBC - go to Boardwalk or Beach Club and walk into the Epcot entrance at International Gateway.

We have APs, so the fee isn't really a factor for us, just the logistics.  But if you are paying the daily rate, remember that you only pay once per day.  You can access other parks or the same park more than once for the entire day.


----------



## cammie810

Even though we live a few hours away and drive over to WDW, we use Uber often!  It is really nice to be dropped off right at the entrance of most of the parks and not have to worry about driving in crazy Disney traffic or if we have an adult beverage or two (or 4 who am I kidding).  And what you would pay for a round trip to and from a park is about what a days parking would cost.  Of course, if you were going to make more than one trip a day it wouldnt be cost effective but still really convenient.


----------



## Disneychick75

Hi, we're going back to Bonnet Creek in May! Is it possible to ship a box ahead with things we'd like to have but don't want to carry on the plane? Thank-you!


----------



## pepperandchips

Disneychick75 said:


> Hi, we're going back to Bonnet Creek in May! Is it possible to ship a box ahead with things we'd like to have but don't want to carry on the plane? Thank-you!


We have had an amazon delivery shipped to the resort multiple times so I don't see why you couldn't ship something to yourself there! 

Wyndham Bonnet Creek
*attn: Guest (Your Name) arriving ( Check-In Date)*
9560 Via Encinas
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


----------



## Disneychick75

Thank-you! We've done this at WDW resorts but had not done it at Bonnet Creek. One more plus for BC


----------



## stackyallred

I think I read somewhere that the kitchens have 7 coffee filters in them. Will they restock for you if you request it or should we bring our own?


----------



## pepperandchips

stackyallred said:


> I think I read somewhere that the kitchens have 7 coffee filters in them. Will they restock for you if you request it or should we bring our own?



I've read that they will bring you more of anything that you ask for. That said, it's easy just to pick up a pack of cone filters and pack them in our luggage so we've never asked as we have "WBC coffee filters" in our cabinet (our home coffee pot takes basket type so these are truly just for Vacation, lol)


----------



## stackyallred

pepperandchips said:


> I've read that they will bring you more of anything that you ask for. That said, it's easy just to pick up a pack of cone filters and pack them in our luggage so we've never asked as we have "WBC coffee filters" in our cabinet (our home coffee pot takes basket type so these are truly just for Vacation, lol)


Thanks! We have many, many things that are “just for vacation” so I’ll just add these to our collection too lol!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Whelp, we weren't supposed to go back to Disney as a family until the fall.

DH said he needs sooner. For our situation, it financially makes sense to either book 2 rooms at an All Stars resort but I check WBC and they are cheaper for a 2BR Deluxe and DH says, "BONNET CREEK!" 

One stay was all it took for us to fall in love with this place and we are looking forward to going back.


----------



## Disneychick75

zebrastreyepz said:


> Whelp, we weren't supposed to go back to Disney as a family until the fall.
> 
> DH said he needs sooner. For our situation, it financially makes sense to either book 2 rooms at an All Stars resort but I check WBC and they are cheaper for a 2BR Deluxe and DH says, "BONNET CREEK!"
> 
> One stay was all it took for us to fall in love with this place and we are looking forward to going back.



One stay hooked us as well. We were DVC members and one year I did not have enough points so I booked Bonnet Creek not expecting too much. I was wowed. Sold our DVC points and have stayed at Bonnet Creek since. Disney's DVC units do not come close to being as nice. Plus the kids like the lazy river pools. They never did like Storm a long bay because it was always so crowded.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Disneychick75 said:


> One stay hooked us as well. We were DVC members and one year I did not have enough points so I booked Bonnet Creek not expecting too much. I was wowed. Sold our DVC points and have stayed at Bonnet Creek since. Disney's DVC units do not come close to being as nice. Plus the kids like the lazy river pools. They never did like Storm a long bay because it was always so crowded.


Maybe I need to actually see what's needed to buy into it!


----------



## KristinU

zebrastreyepz said:


> Maybe I need to actually see what's needed to buy into it!



That's what we recently did.  Previous DVC owners here as well, but we sold a while back and continued to stay onsite...finally tried WBC after cruising by the entrance so many times and we were hooked! (though we still stay onsite at Fort Wilderness when we take our RV...haven't ventured offsite for campgrounds, YET!)  Anyway, if you are interested in becoming a Wyndham owner, head over to the TUG message boards and soak up everything you can, take your time to learn as much as you can about all of the nuances and different options, then buy resale and not direct from Wyndham.


----------



## nancyjrn

KristinU said:


> For MK Uber/Lyft drops off at the TTC.  You could also drop off at the Contemporary and walk over.  We don't mind parking, though, for the most part. There is something special about the excitement building from taking the tram to then taking the ferry or monorail (I prefer the ferry ride, just something really nice about it - especially first thing in the morning!)
> 
> We do sometimes Uber/Lyft if we know we'll be park hopping and don't want to drive between parks or circle back at the end of the day, or if we know we want to have a couple of adult beverages at Epcot.  Epcot is an easy Uber from WBC - go to Boardwalk or Beach Club and walk into the Epcot entrance at International Gateway.
> 
> We have APs, so the fee isn't really a factor for us, just the logistics.  But if you are paying the daily rate, remember that you only pay once per day.  You can access other parks or the same park more than once for the entire day.


Thank you for all the information!


----------



## Kerry1957

Just booked a 2-bedroom at WBC for Wine & Dine Half Marathon weekend. I sent inquiries to both Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades. I received an auto reply from VU that they were not booking, but later received an email that they were. Israel from VS called a couple of minutes after my request and was terrific. Very informative, but laid back and not pushy. VS costs were competitive and we went with them.

We usually stay at Pop but we will be 4 adults on this trip so needed two rooms at Pop. A 2-bedroom at WBC was just about the same price as one standard room at Pop, so for us it works out to be about half the price.


----------



## eyeshadow

I was quoted $1726 for one week in mid June through VS for a 2 bedroom. This was back in December. Is this the going rate now? We are considering Windsor Hills, but loved BC when we stayed there a few years ago.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

eyeshadow said:


> I was quoted $1726 for one week in mid June through VS for a 2 bedroom. This was back in December. Is this the going rate now? We are considering Windsor Hills, but loved BC when we stayed there a few years ago.


I just booked last week and that is what we are paying.


----------



## andy_high1

Looking around and seen tripbound may be a little cheaper then those quotes for mid June.  Have used them in past with good success! 



zebrastreyepz said:


> I just booked last week and that is what we are paying.


----------



## supedewoop

I've looked at recent comments and searched but can't quite find the answers: How much is the bus right now? Does it arrive at the parks before rope drop? Is Uber/lyft really better for only 1 person? Is the time that going to a nearby resort/park and using Disney transport to get to a further park "worth" the cost difference? Also, best method to get from airport-->hotel? 

I'm staying a Bonnet Creek one-bedroom through a friend who is an owner, but my sister and her family (2 kids, her husband and his parents) will be at French Quarter. I'm trying to figure out if it's easiest to meet them at the park or uber/lyft over to their resort and use the Disney transport with them. I'm also open to walking somewhere and using Disney transport but I've been told there's no good walking paths for that and I'd rather not be hit by a car.  

I had to choose between a cheaper hotel than the others with a couple extra days for just me (which will help keep the peace, haha, and I have friends in the area) or staying with them but getting a shorter trip (although even then, it was tight math and a small budget!) or not going at all(I just couldn't justify the value resort costs based on the reviews and amenities), but when my friend heard about my plight, she offered the use of some of her points for a fair price. I'm really looking forward to this, but know there's going to be some hurdles! 

In the past, I've always stayed on site, but I'm currently living and working in China, so this is also my one trip to the US for a good amount of time and I look forward to the suite-style with a real kitchen! Even eating leftover pizza for a late-night snack for a week sounds like a dream!


----------



## pepperandchips

supedewoop said:


> I've looked at recent comments and searched but can't quite find the answers: How much is the bus right now? Does it arrive at the parks before rope drop? Is Uber/lyft really better for only 1 person? Is the time that going to a nearby resort/park and using Disney transport to get to a further park "worth" the cost difference? Also, best method to get from airport-->hotel?
> 
> I'm staying a Bonnet Creek one-bedroom through a friend who is an owner, but my sister and her family (2 kids, her husband and his parents) will be at French Quarter. I'm trying to figure out if it's easiest to meet them at the park or uber/lyft over to their resort and use the Disney transport with them. I'm also open to walking somewhere and using Disney transport but I've been told there's no good walking paths for that and I'd rather not be hit by a car.
> 
> I had to choose between a cheaper hotel than the others with a couple extra days for just me (which will help keep the peace, haha, and I have friends in the area) or staying with them but getting a shorter trip (although even then, it was tight math and a small budget!) or not going at all(I just couldn't justify the value resort costs based on the reviews and amenities), but when my friend heard about my plight, she offered the use of some of her points for a fair price. I'm really looking forward to this, but know there's going to be some hurdles!
> 
> In the past, I've always stayed on site, but I'm currently living and working in China, so this is also my one trip to the US for a good amount of time and I look forward to the suite-style with a real kitchen! Even eating leftover pizza for a late-night snack for a week sounds like a dream!



Most of my Uber rides around property in UberX run about $8. I don't think you'd save time or much money by Ubering to French Quarter and then using Disney buses - Bonnet Creek is pretty centrally located so you might save a dollar or two going to French Quarter but then you have to wait for and ride on the park bus from there when you could have already been at the park. Unless you are trying to maximize your time with your family, I probably wouldn't do that. And, as you already know, you really can't walk safely to any of the Disney resorts. 

I don't want to tell you something you already know, but you can check Uber rates for any of the routes you are curious about by going into the app like you're going to book a ride and editing your pick up and drop off locations. UberX from the airport is about $35.

Sorry I don't have much information about the Wyndham bus schedules, we've never had to use it as we either drive or Uber. Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Upatnoon

eyeshadow said:


> I was quoted $1726 for one week in mid June through VS for a 2 bedroom. This was back in December. Is this the going rate now? We are considering Windsor Hills, but loved BC when we stayed there a few years ago.



The further out you book, the more you pay. In a few weeks you may find several weeks for $1,000, but of course, there are no guarantees.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Upatnoon said:


> The further out you book, the more you pay. In a few weeks you may find several weeks for $1,000, but of course, there are no guarantees.


Yeah, I'm OK with the price I was given rather than leaving it until last minute.


----------



## supedewoop

pepperandchips said:


> I don't want to tell you something you already know, but you can check Uber rates for any of the routes you are curious about by going into the app like you're going to book a ride and editing your pick up and drop off locations. UberX from the airport is about $35.


I actually didn't know that, haha. I've never used Uber before, as I left for China about the time it took off, and haven't seen the need for it when I've visited home. I'm hoping it's similar enough to DiDi and/or easy enough to understand in my native language that I'll be able to figure it out, but I'm more than happy to hear any tips on how to use it. 

And, as for the time/money savings, thanks. That was my instinct, but I wanted to make sure I was picturing the distances okay. I'm not too worried about maximizing time to that extent. If we left the parks early or took a break, I might go back with them instead of going back to my hotel, right away, but that helps me know it's a decision I can make on case-by-case basis. 

Thanks!


----------



## supamaki

Uber is always going to be faster than WDW transportation. If you wanted to go back to the hotel during the day unless there's a bus waiting for PO, I'd go back to Bonnet Creek, the pools are better and all your stuff is there. Yes it does cost money while WDW transporation is free, but it's always under $10 and there are a ton of codes for Lyft  when you sign up as a new user to make the price almost free.

The shuttle schedule is usually on the hour, but for early entry I wouldn't rely on it.


----------



## Portugal1000

I have booked around 9 times with Vacation Upgrades who I just love. Unfortunately I left it too late this time, my own fault. I have a quote from Vacation Strategy which I am happy with but just wanted to ask if others have booked with them and if they are recommended. I remember being so nervous the first time I booked with VU as it all seemed too good to be true. I always get a Wyndhams Reservation number from VU straight away, does VS work the same way. Thank you


----------



## Disneychick75

Portugal1000 said:


> I have booked around 9 times with Vacation Upgrades who I just love. Unfortunately I left it too late this time, my own fault. I have a quote from Vacation Strategy which I am happy with but just wanted to ask if others have booked with them and if they are recommended. I remember being so nervous the first time I booked with VU as it all seemed too good to be true. I always get a Wyndhams Reservation number from VU straight away, does VS work the same way. Thank you



Have booked with both and while I prefer Ken and Denise ( Vacation Upgrades) because their service is more personal, Vacation Strategy was good too.


----------



## KristinU

Disneychick75 said:


> Have booked with both and while I prefer Ken and Denise ( Vacation Upgrades) because their service is more personal, Vacation Strategy was good too.



Yes, exactly this.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I was really happy with VS last time and so far this time. I did not get a reservation number from them at any time. 

I was advised to call Wyndham Bonnet Creek directly 2 weeks prior to our arrival to insure the reservation was in my name properly and it was.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Does anybody have a current activities schedule they could share an image of? Anybody there now or has been recently? Thanks!


----------



## BostonEd

chekhovgirl said:


> Does anybody have a current activities schedule they could share an image of? Anybody there now or has been recently? Thanks!


We're finishing up around a month's worth of spring break crowds. If someone does post a recent activity schedule, do you think the activities will more-or-less stay the same? Or do they drop off after the spring breakers go home?


----------



## chekhovgirl

BostonEd said:


> We're finishing up around a month's worth of spring break crowds. If someone does post a recent activity schedule, do you think the activities will more-or-less stay the same? Or do they drop off after the spring breakers go home?



I'm not sure what the cycle is, but I would think that it would be somewhat the same.


----------



## chekhovgirl

stackyallred said:


> DH, DS and I will be staying in a one bedroom deluxe in April. I realize the sofa is a pull out bed but our son will sleep better if he’s in a room where he can easily see us and I’ll sleep better if I know he’s not alone out in the living room. We have an extra high twin inflatable mattress. Any guesses if that will fit anywhere in the master bedroom or maybe even next to the garden tub (which we won’t use at all) on the tile?



There really isn't room in the master for an inflatable mattress, unless you put it next to the jacuzzi tub on the tile, which is next to the bed in the master. However, that blocks your entire path to the toilet.


----------



## supamaki

chekhovgirl said:


> There really isn't room in the master for an inflatable mattress, unless you put it next to the jacuzzi tub on the tile, which is next to the bed in the master. However, that blocks your entire path to the toilet.



The pull out couch is in a direct line of sight from the bed in the 1BR deluxe if that helps. You could also not open the couch and put the air mattress at the open door of the bedroom.


----------



## supedewoop

That layout looks bigger than I expected! How many people can do you think you can fit comfortably in there for socializing? 
What's the policy on guests who aren't spending the night? 
I'm the only one staying there, but I'm travelling with a group of 6 others, and on top of that, 3 family in the area might visit. We've all been assuming there's not a great place for us to catch up, outside of like a large meal reservation, and roaming the parks as a group or something but this looks like it might work actually have enough seating and space!


----------



## Upatnoon

supedewoop said:


> That layout looks bigger than I expected! How many people can do you think you can fit comfortably in there for socializing?
> What's the policy on guests who aren't spending the night?
> I'm the only one staying there, but I'm travelling with a group of 6 others, and on top of that, 3 family in the area might visit. We've all been assuming there's not a great place for us to catch up, outside of like a large meal reservation, and roaming the parks as a group or something but this looks like it might work actually have enough seating and space!



A 1BR has about 900 square feet, and it feels bigger because unlike an apartment, there is less storage space. There is plenty of room for visitors.


----------



## supedewoop

Upatnoon said:


> A 1BR has about 900 square feet, and it feels bigger because unlike an apartment, there is less storage space. There is plenty of room for visitors.


It is honestly larger than my Chinese apartment, but I could pay my rent for year on what I'll pay for my 10 day stay, but still. I'm soooo looking forward to this.


----------



## BigredNole

We were not thinking about another trip to Disney World, but finances have limited our Summer vacation. We are looking at staying at WBC again. I am in a battle whether to take a deal I have for a 1BR now or wait to see if there is a better deal at the 60-day mark. I am also looking at other resorts. We did stay at both WBC and Orange Lake this past Summer. Both were great for their own reasons. The only way we would go to OLR again would be simply stay as a non-park trip. There was just so much to do there and it was a bit farther out than I preferred.

As for the above on a 1BR unit, they are quite large. Yes, they only accommodate 4 people, but there is a ton of room.


----------



## BostonEd

Here's a new question (I think): 
We were hoping for a 3 bedroom, but none were available. If WBC got some last minute cancellations, can we even ask to be upgraded? I'm thinking "no" due to the way timeshares work. But, is it worth even asking?


----------



## cammie810

supedewoop said:


> That layout looks bigger than I expected! How many people can do you think you can fit comfortably in there for socializing?
> What's the policy on guests who aren't spending the night?
> I'm the only one staying there, but I'm travelling with a group of 6 others, and on top of that, 3 family in the area might visit. We've all been assuming there's not a great place for us to catch up, outside of like a large meal reservation, and roaming the parks as a group or something but this looks like it might work actually have enough seating and space!


We have had family visit us for dinner while staying at WBC a couple of different times.  They just stop at the gate house and tell them who they are visiting.  There is plenty of room in the condo to have visitors.  I think the dining tables seat 6 and there are also 2 or 3 stools at the kitchen counter that someone could sit at.  There are also a ton of tables at the different pool areas around the resort where you could bring food/drinks and entertain.  Incidentally, both of our visitors were staying on Disney property and were very impressed with the resort and how much space we had and the price we paid!!


----------



## cammie810

BostonEd said:


> Here's a new question (I think):
> We were hoping for a 3 bedroom, but none were available. If WBC got some last minute cancellations, can we even ask to be upgraded? I'm thinking "no" due to the way timeshares work. But, is it worth even asking?


We have stayed there probably 4 or 5 times a year over the past few years and have never gotten an upgrade!  We even stayed during the last hurricane with kind of a larger group than was really comfortable in a 2 bedroom and still were given exactly what we booked!


----------



## BigredNole

I highly doubt there is any chance for an upgrade. The reason is the owners can nab those 3BR units as a free upgrade when they book a 1BR then turn around and rent the 3BR for $1,200 or more for a week.


----------



## Andakay

Just curious, does anyone use hotels.com to book WBC? I've only read back a few pages so maybe it's been discussed. I love using hotels.com since you get a free night after 10 nights booked and they have a price guarantee. I used them to book WBC for our trip in May, used Ebates, Raise gift cards and a coupon code and got an extra $90 off. The hotels.com price was also slightly cheaper than what vacation strategy quoted.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Andakay said:


> Just curious, does anyone use hotels.com to book WBC? I've only read back a few pages so maybe it's been discussed. I love using hotels.com since you get a free night after 10 nights booked and they have a price guarantee. I used them to book WBC for our trip in May, used Ebates, Raise gift cards and a coupon code and got an extra $90 off. The hotels.com price was also slightly cheaper than what vacation strategy quoted.


Four us, the 2BR non-refundable for our next trip was higher than VS and the refundable significantly higher. Even with the rebate from Swagbucks which was the highest I could get, I'm still $385 more through them.


----------



## Tinknalli

BostonEd said:


> Here's a new question (I think):
> We were hoping for a 3 bedroom, but none were available. If WBC got some last minute cancellations, can we even ask to be upgraded? I'm thinking "no" due to the way timeshares work. But, is it worth even asking?


We have gotten a free upgrade from a 2 bedroom to a 3 last year in April.  But, we booked through Farrell's and we knew well in advance, so I think it was Farrell's that made the magic.  My understanding is the type of unit it allotted in advance and owner's can get upgrades in advance.  Because of this one at check in is unlikely.  In fact we check in Saturday and my sister booked a 3 bedroom through Vacation Strategy and in the end they could only get her a 2 bedroom. Good thing there are only 4 staying in the unit so they can make the two bedroom work.


----------



## 1stDzneyMom

pepperandchips said:


> For those who might want to know, I now have my total from Escudos (the poolside bar and restaurant near Towers 4 & 5) and the pictures. It was $113.58 including 20% tip for lunch for 5 adults, including 2 burgers, a chicken tenders meal, a cuban sandwich, a chicken quesadilla, and the "pick two dips with chips" appetizer, as well as two cocktails and a soda. I consider that to be extremely reasonable. My photos are not the best but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple layers of quesadilla under the top layer - the chips and big (mostly eaten) cups of guac and salsa were from the appetizer I mentioned above, not included with the quesadilla. It came with sour cream and a small cup of guac, rice, and beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rum runner
> 
> I also mentioned that we ordered delivery from Flipper's - I did not put this on my card so I am not sure of the total but I believe it was around $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean salad, no ham $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two topping large pizza with olives and pepperoni, there was a web promo for a two topping and I am not sure of the price. Around $12.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large california classic pizza - Basil Pesto sauce, roasted artichoke hearts, roasted grape tomatoes, red onions, fresh spinach & roasted red peppers, $19.39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 fresh cut breadsticks, covered in melted garlic butter & Romano cheese. Served with pizza sauce $5.99
> 
> The pizza, salad, and breadsticks were all excellent. This was plenty to feed 5 adults lunch plus some leftover pizza for the refrigerator for snacks.
> 
> Both options - Escudos and Flipper's - were very good. My mom and sister also had the Escudos nachos when I was not there with them and they said they were pretty good but they did not want them again when we all ate at Escudos again later in the trip.
> 
> Our view from Tower 4, second floor:


Awesome info! 
That pizza looks delish!!


----------



## 1stDzneyMom

I know this has been addressed before, but I haven’t seen it specifically asked...
Is it reasonable to use Uber or Lyft from Bonnett Creek to the parks for a group of 4-6?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

1stDzneyMom said:


> I know this has been addressed before, but I haven’t seen it specifically asked...
> Is it reasonable to use Uber or Lyft from Bonnett Creek to the parks for a group of 4-6?


Part of our party used Uber from the parks back to Bonnet Creek with no problem a few times so I can't imagine it would be difficult in reverse.

They were a group of 3, though.


----------



## KristinU

1stDzneyMom said:


> I know this has been addressed before, but I haven’t seen it specifically asked...
> Is it reasonable to use Uber or Lyft from Bonnett Creek to the parks for a group of 4-6?



4 isn't a problem in the standard size, you can use UberX or Lyft just plain Lyft base service.  With 6 you'd need to step up to the next size, which we've never done, but playing with the Lyft app right now at home in central CT, I see that a "Plus" Lyft for 6 seats is about 7 minutes longer wait, no biggie and I'd assume in Orlando the larger ones are floating around a lot more than here at home.


----------



## blakefamily

We have stayed in a 2 bedroom twice and are planning a trip Sept 2019. We book thru RCI and currently have a 3 bedroom booked with Orange Lake. We would love to get WBC instead but booked orange lake because it was available and wanted to be sure we had a 3 bedroom for our group of 2 families.  When do you think time will be deposited into RCI for Sept 2019???


----------



## BigredNole

blakefamily said:


> When do you think time will be deposited into RCI for Sept 2019???


Someone with more knowledge would need to say if 3BR units at WBC ever show up in RCI. There is usually a very high demand for those and point owners book with the upgrades to rent out.


----------



## DisneyFamily54321

I have a question about WBC. If you book through Vacation Strategy, does anyone know if you pay a resort fee or a parking fee? Thanks for any help!


----------



## supamaki

DisneyFamily54321 said:


> I have a question about WBC. If you book through Vacation Strategy, does anyone know if you pay a resort fee or a parking fee? Thanks for any help!



No, you pay everything up front. No surprises at check in.


----------



## KristinU

DisneyFamily54321 said:


> I have a question about WBC. If you book through Vacation Strategy, does anyone know if you pay a resort fee or a parking fee? Thanks for any help!



No parking or resort fees - only a few little fees for activities like ice cream sundaes,  some crafts,  and a rubber duck race.   They also have a park style that has per-person fee.  Otherwise,  no fees to nickle and dime you!


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyFamily54321 said:


> I have a question about WBC. If you book through Vacation Strategy, does anyone know if you pay a resort fee or a parking fee? Thanks for any help!



What you pay VS is all you pay. There are no resort fees or parking fees.

There are some fees for activities at the resort, like the Ice Cream social. If you want to use the shuttle to disney, there is a fee for that.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

DisneyFamily54321 said:


> I have a question about WBC. If you book through Vacation Strategy, does anyone know if you pay a resort fee or a parking fee? Thanks for any help!


I read the other responses and didn't see this mentioned but they will do a $150 hold on a credit card at check but as long as you do not charge anything to your condo, it all goes back on your card easy peasy.


----------



## DisneyFamily54321

supamaki said:


> No, you pay everything up front. No surprises at check in.


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyFamily54321

KristinU said:


> No parking or resort fees - only a few little fees for activities like ice cream sundaes,  some crafts,  and a rubber duck race.   They also have a park style that has per-person fee.  Otherwise,  no fees to nickle and dime you!


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyFamily54321

zebrastreyepz said:


> I read the other responses and didn't see this mentioned but they will do a $150 hold on a credit card at check but as long as you do not charge anything to your condo, it all goes back on your card easy peasy.


Thank you!


----------



## TrueEeyore

Does anyone know if people are still doing the bin share thing? And if so, what is the link to the thread about it? Thanks!


----------



## Andakay

TrueEeyore said:


> Does anyone know if people are still doing the bin share thing? And if so, what is the link to the thread about it? Thanks!



https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...n-please-read-first-post-for-details.3155751/


----------



## TrueEeyore

Andakay said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...n-please-read-first-post-for-details.3155751/



Thank you!


----------



## KCF1216

Hi, I tried to search for this but the most recent post I found was over a year ago so I wanted to check.  

Can I request some sort of high chair for the week? I’ve rented a crib through the company I’ve rented strollers in the past but if there is a free one at the resort, that would be great!


----------



## Upatnoon

KCF1216 said:


> Hi, I tried to search for this but the most recent post I found was over a year ago so I wanted to check.
> 
> Can I request some sort of high chair for the week? I’ve rented a crib through the company I’ve rented strollers in the past but if there is a free one at the resort, that would be great!



Free highchairs, like the ones you get at a restaurant are available for free and will be delivered to your room at your request.

There are also free pack 'n' play style cribs as well.


----------



## KCF1216

Upatnoon said:


> Free highchairs, like the ones you get at a restaurant are available for free and will be delivered to your room at your request.
> 
> There are also free pack 'n' play style cribs as well.


Thank you!!


----------



## disguy11

KCF1216 said:


> Hi, I tried to search for this but the most recent post I found was over a year ago so I wanted to check.
> 
> Can I request some sort of high chair for the week? I’ve rented a crib through the company I’ve rented strollers in the past but if there is a free one at the resort, that would be great![/QUO



When we were there in early March we called for High Chair and were told they did not have any.  Not sure if they ran out or just were no longer offering.


----------



## abinormal

Just out of curiosity, with the changes made regarding cancellations and all, does that affect all times of year or only prime?  For example, if you want to book during the value season, do you still have to wait until you’re in the 60 day window?


----------



## KCF1216

disguy11 said:


> When we were there in early March we called for High Chair and were told they did not have any.  Not sure if they ran out or just were no longer offering.


Oh no! I have a small travel one, maybe I’ll throw it in a suitcase.  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Biggen

abinormal said:


> Just out of curiosity, with the changes made regarding cancellations and all, does that affect all times of year or only prime?  For example, if you want to book during the value season, do you still have to wait until you’re in the 60 day window?



I think it depends on the travel co you use to book with. I just booked with VS for Columbus Day weekend and the rates were good. I assumed they would tell me I had wait till closer to the dates wanted but I guess not.


----------



## KristinU

Since the question of Uber/Lyft prices comes up every so often, I thought I'd document our fees from yesterday - we used Lyft.  We did a 4 parks challenge and the plan was to Lyft over to AK, bus to DHS, walk to Epcot, monorail to MK, walk to Contemporary and Lyft home.  However drenching rain had us stop back between DHS and Epcot to dry off (and make a Walmart run for better-than-dollar-store ponchos), so we had a couple of extra Lyft trips.

WBC tower 1 to AK: $10
DHS to WBC tower 1: $7
WBC tower 1 to Boardwalk (to walk into Epcot IG): $7
Contemporary to WBC tower 1: $11

I left tips out since YMMV on how you tip.  But this just about covers the current costs from all 4 parks (if you go into Epcot through International Gateway - the front entrance would be more)


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I am looking for menus to the restaurants at WBC and can't find them on their website. I thought I saw them last year when I was planning.


----------



## KristinU

zebrastreyepz said:


> I am looking for menus to the restaurants at WBC and can't find them on their website. I thought I saw them last year when I was planning.



You can get the ones at the hotel here, and that includes the Back Bay Bar and Grill: https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining/orlando-bar-grill

Here's La Cocina: https://www.yelp.com/biz/la-cocina-pizzeria-and-pool-bar-orlando

Here's Escudos: https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/escudos-restaurante-y-barra-orlando?select=svxcFqkMKVfZ8Dh43BXV9Q

Here's La Cantina: https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/la-cantina-lake-buena-vista?select=HGxMvN5VZFGh3-T_zEp_ig


----------



## zebrastreyepz

KristinU said:


> You can get the ones at the hotel here, and that includes the Back Bay Bar and Grill: https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining/orlando-bar-grill
> 
> Here's La Cocina: https://www.yelp.com/biz/la-cocina-pizzeria-and-pool-bar-orlando
> 
> Here's Escudos: https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/escudos-restaurante-y-barra-orlando?select=svxcFqkMKVfZ8Dh43BXV9Q
> 
> Here's La Cantina: https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/la-cantina-lake-buena-vista?select=HGxMvN5VZFGh3-T_zEp_ig


A great big non-threatening, non-stalkerish, virtual Disney hug for you!


----------



## KristinU

zebrastreyepz said:


> A great big non-threatening, non-stalkerish, virtual Disney hug for you!


Hahaha!  I love it!  Happy to do some digging while relaxing on my balcony at WBC since my crew is slow moving this morning!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

KristinU said:


> Hahaha!  I love it!  Happy to do some digging while relaxing on my balcony at WBC since my crew is slow moving this morning!


60 days. We arrive in 60 days. I got all our FP done this morning, set our itineraries, made sure to build in 3 hours every afternoon for pool time, and just waiting at this point.


----------



## KristinU

So, you guys, not really WBC related, but a little bit since sometimes the drawback of offsite is the 30 day fastpass thing (unless you do the throwaway thing), I thought I'd share our new revelation.  This Youtube video explains the process that we used yesterday and today, and IT. WAS. SLICK.  I'm literally never going to spaz out about fastpasses again.  The exception is FOP, but we snagged a FP for that at about 20 days out when Disney expanded park hours (and I still maintain that the standby experience is superior anyway with the amazing queue)...but anyway...  






The same day fastpass "game" is so great, I literally didn't want to leave the park today because I was having so much fun doing the same day thing!  We did 4 parks yesterday, all with this same day technique, and we hit Everest, Dinosaur, RnR, TSMM (yes, they are doing same day fastpasses right now), Frozen, we had Soarin but chose not to use it, Tomorrowland Speedway, Pirates, HM, Jungle Cruise, and Buzz.  Today we slept in and went over to DHS in the early afternoon and did RnR, Star Tours, Muppets, RnR, and RnR yet again.  So yeah, this thing totally works!

We're of the mindset that the Fastpass+ system really sucked all spontaneity from WDW visits, but DH commented that this approach really brings it back, and I totally agree.  We've had a blast the past couple of days!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

KristinU said:


> So, you guys, not really WBC related, but a little bit since sometimes the drawback of offsite is the 30 day fastpass thing (unless you do the throwaway thing), I thought I'd share our new revelation.  This Youtube video explains the process that we used yesterday and today, and IT. WAS. SLICK.  I'm literally never going to spaz out about fastpasses again.  The exception is FOP, but we snagged a FP for that at about 20 days out when Disney expanded park hours (and I still maintain that the standby experience is superior anyway with the amazing queue)...but anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same day fastpass "game" is so great, I literally didn't want to leave the park today because I was having so much fun doing the same day thing!  We did 4 parks yesterday, all with this same day technique, and we hit Everest, Dinosaur, RnR, TSMM (yes, they are doing same day fastpasses right now), Frozen, we had Soarin but chose not to use it, Tomorrowland Speedway, Pirates, HM, Jungle Cruise, and Buzz.  Today we slept in and went over to DHS in the early afternoon and did RnR, Star Tours, Muppets, RnR, and RnR yet again.  So yeah, this thing totally works!
> 
> We're of the mindset that the Fastpass+ system really sucked all spontaneity from WDW visits, but DH commented that this approach really brings it back, and I totally agree.  We've had a blast the past couple of days!


Tap Grab Modify?


----------



## KristinU

zebrastreyepz said:


> Tap Grab Modify?


You got it!


----------



## Biggen

KristinU said:


> You got it!



I thought you could only use the phone app to make 3 FastPasses in a day.  After the 3, you have to use their kiosks.  Is this no longer the case?


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> I thought you could only use the phone app to make 3 FastPasses in a day.  After the 3, you have to use their kiosks.  Is this no longer the case?



Nope, I think that was the case only for a short while when they started fastpass+


----------



## Biggen

KristinU said:


> Nope, I think that was the case only for a short while when they started fastpass+



Man, I didn't know that.  I assumed it was still only a max of 3 a day via the app.  So you can now make unlimited FPs but can't have more than 3 reserved at a given time?


----------



## msb578

Biggen said:


> Man, I didn't know that.  I assumed it was still only a max of 3 a day via the app.  So you can now make unlimited FPs but can't have more than 3 reserved at a given time?


After you tap in at your 3rd FP, you can immediately use the app to book a 4th. And after that, one more at a time for the rest of the day.


----------



## michelepa

I can assure you from experience that if you are going during a busy time you will not be able to use this trick as fp are not available nor will they become available for the more popular rides.
Once she said in the video that she made two mountain and a mine train fp two days prior to their visit she lost me!
I knew all these ticks two years ago when we went end of August and they worked then when crowds are much lower than usual.


----------



## pepperandchips

michelepa said:


> I can assure you from experience that if you are going during a busy time you will not be able to use this trick as fp are not available nor will they become available for the more popular rides.
> Once she said in the video that she made two mountain and a mine train fp two days prior to their visit she lost me!
> I knew all these ticks two years ago when we went end of August and they worked then when crowds are much lower than usual.



It never hurts to try. I was there last week during the height of spring break (seriously crowds were insane) but this tip still worked for us, even as a party of 7. I just had to refresh A LOT! We saw pretty much everything available at some point, including Navi River Journey and Flight of Passage.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

pepperandchips said:


> It never hurts to try. I was there last week during the height of spring break (seriously crowds were insane) but this tip still worked for us, even as a party of 7. I just had to refresh A LOT! We saw pretty much everything available at some point, including Navi River Journey and Flight of Passage.


Yep, because people change their mind and drop stuff all. day. long. You never know unless you give it a chance.

Also: Happy days! Paid off our condo at WBC for our June trip today!


----------



## WaterLinds

Ok, I've read some of the posts about booking windows and changes, etc., but am still trying to figure this all out. E are looking for March 2019, so "prime season."

VS gave me quotes for 2 & 3 bedrooms for that time frame, they were a bit higher than I expected but still a steal compared to most of our other options. 

VU says prices are only available within the 60 day window for prime season. If we wait until the late, what are our chances of actually getting a unit? Particularly a 3 bedroom if that's what we decide we want?

Is there a window between now and 60 days when prices through VS or other outlets are likely to drop, or does it usually hold pretty steady until that 60 day mark?

Sorry, I'm sure this information is already here, but my brain may be suffering from ice storm induced difficulties.  really wishing I was in Florida now!! (Silly us,we went in February, when it was actually warm and lovely at home in Canada...who knew April would be worse!)


----------



## Biggen

WaterLinds said:


> Ok, I've read some of the posts about booking windows and changes, etc., but am still trying to figure this all out. E are looking for March 2019, so "prime season."
> 
> VS gave me quotes for 2 & 3 bedrooms for that time frame, they were a bit higher than I expected but still a steal compared to most of our other options.
> 
> VU says prices are only available within the 60 day window for prime season. If we wait until the late, what are our chances of actually getting a unit? Particularly a 3 bedroom if that's what we decide we want?
> 
> Is there a window between now and 60 days when prices through VS or other outlets are likely to drop, or does it usually hold pretty steady until that 60 day mark?
> 
> Sorry, I'm sure this information is already here, but my brain may be suffering from ice storm induced difficulties.  really wishing I was in Florida now!! (Silly us,we went in February, when it was actually warm and lovely at home in Canada...who knew April would be worse!)



The longer out your reservation is, the more you pay. Doesn’t VS give you a 100% refund if you cancel more than 60 days out?  I’d book with them and continue to look in the meantime elsewhere.  Renting from a private owner will be better if you can find one.  When you get under the 60 and 30 day windows, the prices do go down.

I just booked with VS for a Sep 2018 stay at WBC.  I’ve been staying at WBC for about 6 years now and the rates have gone up universally through all the megarenters due to Wyndham's change in reservation policy. However, it’s still a night and day difference from the WDW overpriced official resorts.


----------



## supamaki

Just checked in yesterday, if anyone needs any information I'm happy to get it.


----------



## WaterLinds

Biggen said:


> The longer out your reservation is, the more you pay. Doesn’t VS give you a 100% refund if you cancel more than 60 days out?  I’d book with them and continue to look in the meantime elsewhere.  Renting from a private owner will be better if you can find one.  When you get under the 60 and 30 day windows, the prices do go down.
> 
> I just booked with VS for a Sep 2018 stay at WBC.  I’ve been staying at WBC for about 6 years now and the rates have gone up universally through all the megarenters due to Wyndham's change in reservation policy. However, it’s still a night and day difference from the WDW overpriced official resorts.


Yes, I believe it is fully refundable until 60 days. I posted a while back to ask if anyone has ever used that option with them, because I'm curious how easy they make getting the refund? No one replied, so if anyone reading this now has experience I'd love to hear about it! I know they're well regarded generally, mostly just curious about whether the refund process is hassle free.

I suspect availability is going to be limited inside the 60 days and I may not be comfortable cancelling at 61 days and hoping we can re-book the next day for cheaper, but I guess we can keep an eye on availability up until that mark and see. Have people had much luck booking inside the 60 days for busy times this year? We have a bit of date flexibility right now too, although by 60 days we'll likelyhave booked our flights and lose that advantage.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

supamaki said:


> Just checked in yesterday, if anyone needs any information I'm happy to get it.


I'm wondering how early the place you can get some breakfast in the main building is open. The cantina?


----------



## Biggen

zebrastreyepz said:


> I'm wondering how early the place you can get some breakfast in the main building is open. The cantina?



I’m not there but the breakfast buffet opens at 7am.  Our kids make sure even on vacation we get up early...


----------



## Biggen

WaterLinds said:


> Yes, I believe it is fully refundable until 60 days. I posted a while back to ask if anyone has ever used that option with them, because I'm curious how easy they make getting the refund? No one replied, so if anyone reading this now has experience I'd love to hear about it! I know they're well regarded generally, mostly just curious about whether the refund process is hassle free.
> 
> I suspect availability is going to be limited inside the 60 days and I may not be comfortable cancelling at 61 days and hoping we can re-book the next day for cheaper, but I guess we can keep an eye on availability up until that mark and see. Have people had much luck booking inside the 60 days for busy times this year? We have a bit of date flexibility right now too, although by 60 days we'll likelyhave booked our flights and lose that advantage.



I’ve never used their refund policy, but VS is pretty well respected and I doubt you’d have issues. They do offer trip cancellation protection where you can cancel 30days out or more and still receive a full refund so you could go that route.

I’d say if you’re flying, getting concrete reservations are paramount. We live in FL and drive to WDW and I still like to book far out dates. I’m not comfortable planning a future trip without long standing reservations.  I’d really only feel comfortable booking 30 days out or less if it was a spur of the moment trip.


----------



## michelepa

Biggen said:


> I’ve never used their refund policy, but VS is pretty well respected and I doubt you’d have issues. They do offer trip cancellation protection where you can cancel 30days out or more and still receive a full refund so you could go that route.
> 
> I’d say if you’re flying, getting concrete reservations are paramount. We live in FL and drive to WDW and I still like to book far out dates. I’m not comfortable planning a future trip without long standing reservations.  I’d really only feel comfortable booking 30 days out or less if it was a spur of the moment trip.



I would check with VS about their current cancellation policy 

We booked awhile back with them for our recent spring break trip and I remember reading on DIS that VS changed their policy and there is no longer a 100% refund. 

We booked so long ago that we were under the old 100% policy but luckily we did not have to cancel. So even when that was the policy we didn't have to use it.


----------



## WaterLinds

michelepa said:


> I would check with VS about their current cancellation policy
> 
> We booked awhile back with them for our recent spring break trip and I remember reading on DIS that VS changed their policy and there is no longer a 100% refund.
> 
> We booked so long ago that we were under the old 100% policy but luckily we did not have to cancel. So even when that was the policy we didn't have to use it.



Looks like it's still 100% up to 60 days:


> Cancellations made more than 61 days to arrival will receive 100% refund. Cancellations made 60 - 45 days prior to arrival will result in forfeiture of deposit. Cancellations made 45 - 30 days prior to arrival will result in 50% forfeiture of reservation total. Reservations are finalized at 30 days prior to arrival. Cancellations made 30 days or less to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total. No credits will be given.


According to their website.

I did see their site now says they can't book until 10 months ahead, but they gave me a quote at 12 months, so maybe that's a change? Not sure.


----------



## michelepa

WaterLinds said:


> Looks like it's still 100% up to 60 days:
> 
> According to their website.
> 
> I did see their site now says they can't book until 10 months ahead, but they gave me a quote at 12 months, so maybe that's a change? Not sure.



Yes the policy was changed since my booking. Policy WAS more than 20 days before first day ofvyour trip 100% refund.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Biggen said:


> I’m not there but the breakfast buffet opens at 7am.  Our kids make sure even on vacation we get up early...


Oh, I didnt' realize the Cantina had a buffet, too. Thanks!


----------



## WaterLinds

michelepa said:


> Yes the policy was changed since my booking. Policy WAS more than 20 days before first day ofvyour trip 100% refund.


Ah, gotcha. 20 day cancellation option would be nice, but fortunately I had seen the 60 before so was expecting that.


----------



## Biggen

zebrastreyepz said:


> Oh, I didnt' realize the Cantina had a buffet, too. Thanks!



I was mistaken. I was thinking of the Tesoro Cove. It’s in the Hotel tower and they have the buffet.


----------



## crys1158

Anyone have the April activity calendar for bonnet creek?


----------



## 1stDzneyMom

Didn’t know if everyone knew this....but the Walmart closest to DW delivers to BC!
I just placed our order to be delivered next Saturday afternoon.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Biggen said:


> I was mistaken. I was thinking of the Tesoro Cove. It’s in the Hotel tower and they have the buffet.


This is still very helpful and I appreciate it.


----------



## missingdisneymore

crys1158 said:


> Anyone have the April activity calendar for bonnet creek?


Just got home last weekend....here you go.


----------



## supedewoop

Looking at the activity schedule, has anyone done the trivia or Karaoke at any time? Are they for fun or do people get really serious? Is the trivia for teams? 
I really enjoy both, but can be pretty terrible and will likely be alone. If it's a good crowd, could still be fun, but could be disastrous if it's not.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

1stDzneyMom said:


> Didn’t know if everyone knew this....but the Walmart closest to DW delivers to BC!
> I just placed our order to be delivered next Saturday afternoon.


Really???We always go to that Wal-Mart when we stay there but it's always an obstacle with all the kids and not wanting to miss out on any Disney or pool time. Thank you so much for this info!!!


----------



## 1stDzneyMom

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Really???We always go to that Wal-Mart when we stay there but it's always an obstacle with all the kids and not wanting to miss out on any Disney or pool time. Thank you so much for this info!!!



No problem!! 
I was going to take an Uber to just pick it up and then when I was checking out, there was a “delivery” tab! I was so excited!


----------



## Biggen

Has anyone used Executive Rentals?  I found them on Redweek renting WBC units.  They don't allow cancellations so I'm a bit leery on using them.  I already have a 2-bedroom WBC unit reserved for October (through Vacation Strategy) but I'm still shopping around for better deals.  Executive is cheaper than VS but not enough to give up a cancellation policy.


----------



## cdepauli

What is the best way, now, to go about renting a 4BR? I've always used Ken and Denise but they're not booking the summer in advance anymore, and seem to be done booking for this year (we had inquired about the end of this summer). We want to go next June again starting on either June 15 or June 22.


----------



## WaterLinds

Another question as I get closer to actually booking this...has anyone done the drive from WBC to the convention centre area during a busy time? Google maps has given me various estimates around the 20 minute mark depending on when I check it, but I'm guessing that during peak spring break, rush hour, etc., it can be significantly longer? How about the drive from WBC to Universal?

I'm pretty sure we will start our trip off at WBC for Disney next year, but am trying to decide where to stay for our second week. DH has a conference that week at the Hyatt beside the convention centre, and will probably uber from wherever we stay every day--he'd rather keep the drive to around 15 minutes most of the time so it isn't eating up so much of his time. (The Hyatt isn't currently showing rates for the week we want, but looking at their rates other times I doubt we will stay there that week.)

It would be really nice to just keep WBC as a base for our whole trip, with young kids I don't love packing up and moving (and to have some flexibility as to what attractions we see when, rather than feeling like it needs to be all Disney week one and all non-Disney sights week two), but not at the expense of a miserable husband who spends that whole second week stuck in traffic.


----------



## Biggen

cdepauli said:


> What is the best way, now, to go about renting a 4BR? I've always used Ken and Denise but they're not booking the summer in advance anymore, and seem to be done booking for this year (we had inquired about the end of this summer). We want to go next June again starting on either June 15 or June 22.



June '18?  Have you checked eBay, Redweek, Vacation Strategy, VRBO, etc...?  All are good places to get quotes from.  I had been using WinpointVIP for years until the new Wyndham reservation system screwed everything up.  Now I use VS for just about all reservations at WBC.



WaterLinds said:


> Another question as I get closer to actually booking this...has anyone done the drive from WBC to the convention centre area during a busy time? Google maps has given me various estimates around the 20 minute mark depending on when I check it, but I'm guessing that during peak spring break, rush hour, etc., it can be significantly longer? How about the drive from WBC to Universal?
> 
> I'm pretty sure we will start our trip off at WBC for Disney next year, but am trying to decide where to stay for our second week. DH has a conference that week at the Hyatt beside the convention centre, and will probably uber from wherever we stay every day--he'd rather keep the drive to around 15 minutes most of the time so it isn't eating up so much of his time. (The Hyatt isn't currently showing rates for the week we want, but looking at their rates other times I doubt we will stay there that week.)
> 
> It would be really nice to just keep WBC as a base for our whole trip, with young kids I don't love packing up and moving (and to have some flexibility as to what attractions we see when, rather than feeling like it needs to be all Disney week one and all non-Disney sights week two), but not at the expense of a miserable husband who spends that whole second week stuck in traffic.



Even with heavy traffic on I-4, it has never taken me longer than 30 minutes to drive from WBC to the convention center and that's worst case.  Morning and Evening commutes will be worse.  It seems like it takes longer to actually park and walk into the convention center that it does to drive to it.  If have an appointment with a vendor at a trade show at the convention center, we just make sure to leave WBC an hour to 45 minutes before.  That gives time to drive, park, walk, check-in, etc...


----------



## BostonEd

Weekly activity guide for April 15,2018. Weekly event schedule.


----------



## BostonEd

Willow1213 said:


> No USB ports to be found, regular wall plugs only.


I’m in what I think is a renovated 2 bedroom, tower 1. There are USB ports in the plug on the kitchen counter. There are also a couple ports at the base of the lamp in the 2nd bedroom (the b/r with two beds).


----------



## WaterLinds

Biggen said:


> Even with heavy traffic on I-4, it has never taken me longer than 30 minutes to drive from WBC to the convention center and that's worst case.  Morning and Evening commutes will be worse.  It seems like it takes longer to actually park and walk into the convention center that it does to drive to it.  If have an appointment with a vendor at a trade show at the convention center, we just make sure to leave WBC an hour to 45 minutes before.  That gives time to drive, park, walk, check-in, etc...



Thanks, that's good to know! Since he will likely uber there he won't have to worry as much about the parking time at least. I suspect he's not going to want to spend 1-2 hours of his day commuting while on quasi-vacation, though, so maybe we'll look for somewhere closer for that week. Something to discuss...


----------



## cdepauli

Biggen said:


> June '18?  Have you checked eBay, Redweek, Vacation Strategy, VRBO, etc...?  All are good places to get quotes from.  I had been using WinpointVIP for years until the new Wyndham reservation system screwed everything up.  Now I use VS for just about all reservations at WBC.



No June 2019. I'm just trying to plan ahead to make sure it's something (the 4 BR) we'd ACTUALLY be able to book. I really would prefer to use VU but I'll take a look at this list as well. 

Thank you!


----------



## andy_high1

cdepauli said:


> No June 2019. I'm just trying to plan ahead to make sure it's something (the 4 BR) we'd ACTUALLY be able to book. I really would prefer to use VU but I'll take a look at this list as well.
> 
> Thank you!



VS let me book a 4BR last December for an upcoming December trip, so at the 12month mark.  They said they usually only do 10 months our but because of limited 4bedroom the let me.  It’s a non-peak week and the rate I got was spectacular. Comes with full cancellation up to 60 days if anything were to change for us.


----------



## supedewoop

BostonEd said:


> I’m in what I think is a renovated 2 bedroom, tower 1. There are USB ports in the plug on the kitchen counter. There are also a couple ports at the base of the lamp in the 2nd bedroom (the b/r with two beds).


Is it possible to request a renovated room? I ordered a power bar with USB ports that allegedly works in US outlets, but I'm worried about it and don't want to buy a block or two if I don't need to.


----------



## Biggen

supedewoop said:


> Is it possible to request a renovated room? I ordered a power bar with USB ports that allegedly works in US outlets, but I'm worried about it and don't want to buy a block or two if I don't need to.



All of the rental companies will tell you "No".  They have no control over the room location.  However, I have found that if you call the resort a week to two weeks before you check in, if you name has been put onto the reservation then you can request a room.

I did this last year.  I waited till 2 weeks before check-in.  I called WBC and asked about requesting a room.  The 1st person I spoke with said it couldn't be done.  Undeterred, I called back 20 minutes later and spoke to a different person.  That person allowed me to not only request a tower, but also request the floor we wanted.  Upon check-in, we got what we requested.

Your mileage may vary but it's worth a try.


----------



## missingdisneymore

supedewoop said:


> Looking at the activity schedule, has anyone done the trivia or Karaoke at any time? Are they for fun or do people get really serious? Is the trivia for teams?
> I really enjoy both, but can be pretty terrible and will likely be alone. If it's a good crowd, could still be fun, but could be disastrous if it's not.


Fun....all fun.   For trivia they give you an answer card and ask all the questions and then you turn in your card at the end. You can answer individually or enter as a team.  Nobody knows if “Team Awesomeness” is one person or 10.  Again, all good fun.  
 Just an FYI, the activities calendar is good for the entire month. It does not change weekly.   If there are special events due to a holiday or special occasion, there is a separate calendar/activity print out that is distributed with the monthly calendar with details.


----------



## ibob52

*as per our WBC stay last week ... my2cents*

*1) there are two Lazy Rivers at WBC the one by the Main Building the *float tubes are Blue**
*they are a bit larger than the *yellow float tubes* at the Tower 5 Lazy River and some of the blue tubes appear to be over inflated .. for a adult they give a far better Floating experience (they float a lot better than the yellow tubes) I could sit in it and it floated great again far better than the yellow tubes.*

*2) Do Not Order the Pizza from La Cocina Pizzeria .. it is available for Delivery to your room from the Tower 3 Pizza joint.*
*It was maybe the worse pizza I have ever ordered .. mostly because the crust is weird like some kind of frozen concoction with pin holes on the bottom (like a saltine cracker) *
*I read the wrong yelp Review (because there is more than one La Cocina Restaurant in the USA) oops*

*3) I will stick with Flippers Pizza Delivered as it is our tradition the first night after check in.*

*4) No need to get a Parking Pass it is a ploy to get you over to the Timeshare Sharks.*
*Last year after saying no multiple times to a pair that Double teamed me .. never again.*
*In the past I just said single and super low income and I was on my way.*
*If they keep coming at me when I say no we got a problem and that does not make a happy camper on check in day .. so no mas parking pass baloney for me.*

*5) Your room key activates the traffic arm for entrance at the Security Shack*

*6) Those darn prohibited pizza flyers were still under our door about every other day.*

*7) Thermostat By Pass still works*
*hold the C/F Button until 69 appears it is digital speak for bp (by pass) which enables the AC to run correctly (aka get to the temperature one desires) *

*8) The Security Office has a Lost and Found .. we called and then went to the Security Office to reunite with the flip flops left at the pool by our little one .. They had a container with about 25 Swim Goggles .. but they did not have ours .. we asked if we could have a pair and they said yes. I do not have the phone number .. call the Front Desk and ask for the Lost and Found extension number.*


----------



## Biggen

ibob52 said:


> *as per our WBC stay last week ... my2cents*
> 
> *1) there are two Lazy Rivers at WBC the one by the Main Building the *float tubes are Blue**
> *they are a bit larger than the *yellow float tubes* at the Tower 5 Lazy River and some of the blue tubes appear to be over inflated .. for a adult they give a far better Floating experience (they float a lot better than the yellow tubes) I could sit in it and it floated great again far better than the yellow tubes.*
> 
> *2) Do Not Order the Pizza from La Cocina Pizzeria .. it is available for Delivery to your room from the Tower 3 Pizza joint.*
> *It was the worse pizza I have ever ordered .. mostly because the crust is weird like some kind of frozen concoction with pin holes on the bottom (like a saltine cracker) *
> *I read the wrong yelp Review (because there is more than one La Cocina Restaurant in the USA) oops*
> 
> *3) I will stick with Flippers Pizza Delivered as it is our tradition the first night after check in.*
> 
> *4) No need to get a Parking Pass it is a ploy to get you over to the Timeshare Sharks.*
> *Last year after saying no multiple times to a pair that Double teamed me .. never again.*
> *In the past I just said single and super low income and I was on my way.*
> *If they keep coming at me when I say no we got a problem and that does not make a happy camper on check in day .. so no mas parking pass.*
> 
> *5) Your room key activates the traffic arm at the Security Shack (Entrance and Exit of WBC)*
> 
> *6) Those darn prohibited pizza flyers were still under our door about every other day.*
> 
> *7) Thermostat By Pass still works*
> *hold the C/F Button until 69 appears it is digital speak for bp (by pass) which enables the AC to run correctly (aka get to the temperature one desires)*



We need to give Flippers another try as we weren’t very impressed the 1st go around. Maybe we caught them on a bad night. We actually ordered from one of those fliers one time. That was a horrible experience and some terrible pizza. It wasn’t until later I read on here that most of those “businesses” are scams. How are they even allowed to place those fliers under the doors???

I’m glad we still don’t need a parking pass. I haven’t picked one up in a year and Ill continue to not do so. It really makes the check-in process simpler and stress free!

Good to know about the thermostats.  I didn’t know that!


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> How are they even allowed to place those fliers under the doors???



They're not allowed, they just do it.  They sneak in somehow (probably pretty easy) and it isn't just WBC, the Disney resorts deal with it too, and all of Orlando, and other touristy areas as well.  We've had them in DC at most of the hotels we've stayed at.  At best, bad pizza...at worst, a scam to steal credit card information.


----------



## blaney96

I'm here right now, but leave tomorrow morning.   We have an unopened gallon jug of chocolate milk, a partial carton of eggs, possibly some red Gatorades (depends on whether my boys drink them by tonight!), and five Fast Passes to Pirates of the Caribbean that don't expire until 4/30/18 (from the Pirate Adventure scavenger hunt game).  Is there anyone at WBC now that wants any of those?  I am staying in Tower 3 and plan to be on the resort grounds for the rest of the day.  You can email me at blaney96@gmail.com.  If not, I am willing to mail the fast passes to someone.


----------



## whiteirishtiger

I stayed at Wyndham Garden but now I'm curious about Wyndham Bonnet Creek. I'm mainly interested in transportation questions/responses.

Do they also have buses that go to Every Park every half an hour like the Garden? If they do provide transportation to the parks, do they accommodate scooters?
We always fly in. Does Wyndham Bonnet provide transportation to the resort?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

whiteirishtiger said:


> I stayed at Wyndham Garden but now I'm curious about Wyndham Bonnet Creek. I'm mainly interested in transportation questions/responses.
> 
> Do they also have buses that go to Every Park every half an hour like the Garden? If they do provide transportation to the parks, do they accommodate scooters?
> We always fly in. Does Wyndham Bonnet provide transportation to the resort?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I can't answer all your questions but I can answer a few.

They have transportation but it costs $8 per person for a round trip. I am not sure of the timing of the shuttle or whether they accommodate scooters.

They do not provide transportation between the resort and the airport. My kids took Uber to meet us at the resort.

Parking is free at this resort and there is no resort fee.


----------



## Smittolis

Ok, I've managed to get a good quote for 12 days for a 2 bedroom. My concern at this point are all the very recent negative reviews on trip advisor about tower 5 as well as customer service etc.. Anyone been recently or a common visitor who can allay my fears?


----------



## Upatnoon

Smittolis said:


> Ok, I've managed to get a good quote for 12 days for a 2 bedroom. My concern at this point are all the very recent negative reviews on trip advisor about tower 5 as well as customer service etc.. Anyone been recently or a common visitor who can allay my fears?



Trip adviser is a pit of negativity. If you read the thousands of posts in this thread, you'll find a much different story. As for Tower 5 and customer service, WBC is a timeshare resort, not a hotel, and something many trip adviser posters don't understand.

If you are staying in tower 5, its likely won't see a Wyndham employee there at all. There is no daily maid service. There are no common areas in Tower 5, it is just a tower full of large units.

Our experiences at WBC have been excellent. Any property can can have an issue from time to time when you have thousands of guests, but I have not seen anything that would keep me from recommending  the resort.


----------



## Biggen

whiteirishtiger said:


> I stayed at Wyndham Garden but now I'm curious about Wyndham Bonnet Creek. I'm mainly interested in transportation questions/responses.
> 
> Do they also have buses that go to Every Park every half an hour like the Garden? If they do provide transportation to the parks, do they accommodate scooters?
> We always fly in. Does Wyndham Bonnet provide transportation to the resort?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Their transportation sucks to be honest. Times are too far between and costs are high.  We have been staying there for 5 years now and have never bothered using them.  We drive to all the parks. I’d suggest using Uber or Lyft if you don’t want to drive.  The convenience of driving is awesome though. Once you do it, you will never go back to the buses.



Smittolis said:


> Ok, I've managed to get a good quote for 12 days for a 2 bedroom. My concern at this point are all the very recent negative reviews on trip advisor about tower 5 as well as customer service etc.. Anyone been recently or a common visitor who can allay my fears?



We only request tower 5. It has direct access to the pool and lazy river plus a bar is right there. Don’t read Trip advisor, there is nothing wrong with WBC. It’s a condo not a hotel. You get left alone essentially which is nice.


----------



## Smittolis

Thanks for the info,

What happens about timeshare sales? Us there a good way to head those off?


----------



## pepperandchips

Smittolis said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> What happens about timeshare sales? Us there a good way to head those off?



Yes... Dont go to the desk, haha. When you check in they will direct you to desks behind you to collect your "parking pass". You don't need the parking pass and that is the sales desk (it sometimes has balloons and stuff. You just don't need to go to any other desk than the check in desk if my description is not clear). Just walk out with your keys and unplug the phone from the phone jack in your room. No problems after doing this probably 10 times over the last few years.


----------



## Smittolis

Lol that's good advice. If I have a car do you 'need' the parking pass?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Smittolis said:


> Lol that's good advice. If I have a car do you 'need' the parking pass?


No. Your room key will gain you access to the resort.


----------



## Tinknalli

We checked out this morning.  We booked through Vacation Strategy this time.  We have used booking.com and Farrell's in the past.  We book a two bedroom and have gotten upgraded to 3 bedrooms in the past.  We thought the chance of an upgrade were slim to none with the new system.  Much to our surprise we were upgraded to a 3 bedroom.  Two of my sister's and their families checked in the same day, also booking through Vacation Strategy.  One sister booked a two bedroom and that is what she got.  The other booked a three bedroom and was contacted by Vacation Strategy in advance that they could not get her one and she had to accept a 2 bedroom and that is what she got.  I am guessing the resort and not Vacation Strategy gave us our upgrade, but it was a nice surprise.  We were in Tower 2 and our unit and another sister had newly refurbished units.  They looked brand new.  My other sister was in Tower 4 and her unit had not been refurbished.  Tower 2 5th floor and higher facing the lake/activity center have EPCOT fireworks views.  We also watched the fireworks one night from the 7th floor 4 bedroom presidential unit that they use for timeshare tours.  Beautiful unit.  Not sure if you need an invite to watch from there.


----------



## supamaki

Just got back from a week long stay and while I loooooove Bonnet Creek the bath towels are just atrocious for such a great resort. Think 1970's Holiday Inn towels. Small and scratchy, the worst towels in the history of drying after a shower.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Is there a workout/weight room at WBC? I'm guessing no since I've looked and can't find anything but thought I'd ask to be sure.


----------



## Biggen

zebrastreyepz said:


> Is there a workout/weight room at WBC? I'm guessing no since I've looked and can't find anything but thought I'd ask to be sure.



Yes, a large one in the hotel tower. Hardcore working out on vacation...


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Biggen said:


> Yes, a large one in the hotel tower. Hardcore working out on vacation...


And you can use it even if you're staying in the condo part?


----------



## 1234lucky

We are just back from a six night stay. Our first time at WBC and first time off property. Honestly I was blown away. The room (2 bd in Tower 3) was newly redone. Kitchen was fully stocked. Grills were convenient. Loved all the pools. The kids loved the free mini golf and activities. We liked the pool side bars and that no one bothered us when we brought our own drinks to the pool. The property was very clean and well kept. 

 It was a breeze to drive to the parks. Far easier than the buses.  

For what we paid at WBC compared to on property and all the resort offered I can’t imagine staying on property again.  The one drawback was I couldn’t get two fast passes (7DMT and FOP). But we successfully rope dropped both.


----------



## ibob52

supamaki said:


> Just got back from a week long stay and while I loooooove Bonnet Creek the bath towels are just atrocious for such a great resort. Think 1970's Holiday Inn towels. Small and scratchy, the worst towels in the history of drying after a shower.



*I agree 100% thin and scratchy .. not sure if it makes a difference .. the linen is washed off site by another company.*


----------



## Biggen

zebrastreyepz said:


> And you can use it even if you're staying in the condo part?



I’ve never used it but, yes, the entire resort is open to both the people in condos and the hotel rooms.


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> Yes, a large one in the hotel tower. Hardcore working out on vacation...



I've never been to the hotel one, but there is one in the main building at WBC, near the activities room and game room.  Decent sized with some machines and hand weights.


----------



## Merianne16

Good morning! We are checking in on Saturday, April 4/28.  Only 5 more days!  I booked through Vacation Strategy so I'll be calling today to make sure the reservation is sent over and in my name.  Any recommendations on which tower I should request? I know it's not any sort of guarantee but I thought I'd try.  We're traveling with my DS11, DS5, and my parents.  I'd love to have a renovated unit.  Which towers are your favorites?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Thank you @Biggen and @KristinU! The husband will be very happy!


----------



## BostonEd

ibob52 said:


> *1) there are two Lazy Rivers at WBC the one by the Main Building the *float tubes are Blue**
> *they are a bit larger than the *yellow float tubes* at the Tower 5 Lazy River and some of the blue tubes appear to be over inflated .. for a adult they give a far better Floating experience (they float a lot better than the yellow tubes) I could sit in it and it floated great again far better than the yellow tubes.*
> 
> *2) Do Not Order the Pizza from La Cocina Pizzeria .. it is available for Delivery to your room from the Tower 3 Pizza joint.*
> *It was maybe the worse pizza I have ever ordered .. mostly because the crust is weird like some kind of frozen concoction with pin holes on the bottom (like a saltine cracker) *
> *I read the wrong yelp Review (because there is more than one La Cocina Restaurant in the USA) oops*
> 
> *3) I will stick with Flippers Pizza Delivered as it is our tradition the first night after check in.*
> 
> *4) No need to get a Parking Pass it is a ploy to get you over to the Timeshare Sharks.*
> *Last year after saying no multiple times to a pair that Double teamed me .. never again.*
> *In the past I just said single and super low income and I was on my way.*
> *If they keep coming at me when I say no we got a problem and that does not make a happy camper on check in day .. so no mas parking pass baloney for me.*
> 
> *6) Those darn prohibited pizza flyers were still under our door about every other day.*
> 
> *7) Thermostat By Pass still works*
> *hold the C/F Button until 69 appears it is digital speak for bp (by pass) which enables the AC to run correctly (aka get to the temperature one desires)*


1) I had no problem with the yellow tubes. I do agree the blue ones were a little bigger. Also, the main building lazy river is deeper than the tower 5 lazy river (3.5 feet vs 3 feet), so maybe it is geared towards larger people.
2) We made our own dinner one night, and had salad fixings, but needed a little more salad. Not worth going to the grocery store for. We ordered a salad from La Cocina. Probably the saddest excuse for a salad I've ever seen. (The food at Escudas, OTOH, was pretty solid, though they are understaffed.)
3) Flippers is quite decent for Orlando. I will order from them again, and they might even be the best in the area. But they won't win any national-level awards. No way.
4) They didn't tell me I had to go for a parking pass. They said, go to our information booth for a free gift and area information. I realized immediately what that was about and skipped it.
6) Got no flyers during my stay, but knew enough not to use them.
7) Had no need for this. The thermostat was set to 72 degrees and was nice and cool. Even turned it up to 73 a few times.


----------



## BostonEd

I also want to add *Tripbound *to the list of solid, reputable booking agents. I did a search, and they have been mentioned once or twice, but not often enough. Their booking process is great. The prices were comparable to VS, but I liked Tripbound's website better. Any questions I had were answered immediately.


----------



## ibob52

BostonEd said:


> 1) I had no problem with the yellow tubes. I do agree the blue ones were a little bigger. Also, the main building lazy river is deeper than the tower 5 lazy river (3.5 feet vs 3 feet), so maybe it is geared towards larger people.



*I agree the Main Building Lazy River was deeper and maybe the current was a bit more (faster) which help for a better float for me. If we return to WBC we will do both Lazy Rivers again.*



BostonEd said:


> 7) Had no need for this. The thermostat was set to 72 degrees and was nice and cool. Even turned it up to 73 a few times.



*72* is a preferred temperature for me too ...*


----------



## missingdisneymore

zebrastreyepz said:


> And you can use it even if you're staying in the condo part?


Yes, no problem.  My high school son worked out twice a day over spring break to stay up to speed for track training.  They have bikes, treadmills, mats, weight presses, free weights, medicine balls, pretty much anything you’d need.  He was impressed with it and said there were only a few people there each time.


----------



## Avid Fan

We're just back from 6 nights at WBC... it was our 5th stay there and we had a great time.  We booked a 2 bedroom unit through Vacation Strategy and were pleasantly surprised to learn we were upgraded to a 3 bedroom unit   We were in unit 1064 in Tower 4.  I'm not sure if the resort upgraded us or VS, but with 4 kids we appreciated the extra space.  We had a partial view of the pools from the balcony and a dead on view for Magic Kingdom and Epcot fireworks each night.  The resort and pools were great as always.  We also did a scavenger hunt one day as well as the magician and made smores one night.  Can't wait to go back next year!


----------



## kmbrandt

If you couldn't stay at Bonnet Creek, where else would you stay that has 3 bedrooms and resort qualities (activities, etc)?  I am on the waitlist with VS for a 3 bedroom for the beginning of December and I hope it works out but I need to plan for something.


----------



## TrueEeyore

1stDzneyMom said:


> Didn’t know if everyone knew this....but the Walmart closest to DW delivers to BC!
> I just placed our order to be delivered next Saturday afternoon.



How can I find out which Walmart to choose online?


----------



## heatheryost

Are there gas grills on site? If so, any ideas which Towers they are near?


----------



## msb578

heatheryost said:


> Are there gas grills on site? If so, any ideas which Towers they are near?


Yes, I just used them last week. I believe there are four sets: at 1, 3, 6, and between Main and 4.


----------



## TrueEeyore

TrueEeyore said:


> How can I find out which Walmart to choose online?


 
Replying to myself in case anyone else wants to know. It's this one - 
Walmart Kissimmee Store #5214
2855 N Old Lake Wilson Rd
Kissimmee, FL 34747


----------



## zebrastreyepz

NM

I was trying to say yesterday and my screen froze and I forgot that we went to this one when we asked Google where the nearest Walmart was and it was pretty easy to get to for us.

3250 Vineland Rd, Kissimmee, FL 34746

I don't know about them having pick up, though.

It took us 19 minutes to get there from Epcot and 14 minutes to get back to WBC.


----------



## firefly_ris

I read a few pages back, that you can easily skip the timeshare sales people by simply not visiting the parking pass kiosk -- I just want to verify that this is still the case right now, and that I don't need the pass to park a rental vehicle in the lot. I am starting to talk to my DH about some aspects of my trip research for next year and I think this place is my top contender, but he seemed worried about the timeshare thing (we had to go to a few long, horrible timeshare presentations in the past at West Palm Beach and I think he was thinking about that when I mentioned that this resort is a timeshare). I think if I keep my eyes peeled at 60 days or less I could get a good deal on this place that would please him so I want to be able to easily ease his mind about the timeshare  thing.


----------



## msb578

firefly_ris said:


> I read a few pages back, that you can easily skip the timeshare sales people by simply not visiting the parking pass kiosk -- I just want to verify that this is still the case right now, and that I don't need the pass to park a rental vehicle in the lot. I am starting to talk to my DH about some aspects of my trip research for next year and I think this place is my top contender, but he seemed worried about the timeshare thing (we had to go to a few long, horrible timeshare presentations in the past at West Palm Beach and I think he was thinking about that when I mentioned that this resort is a timeshare). I think if I keep my eyes peeled at 60 days or less I could get a good deal on this place that would please him so I want to be able to easily ease his mind about the timeshare  thing.


Still the case, as of two weeks ago.


----------



## firefly_ris

Thank you! I'll make sure I show him your post as evidence!


----------



## msb578

firefly_ris said:


> Thank you! I'll make sure I show him your post as evidence!


Some of the check-in employees are slicker than others about sending you over to the parking desk. We arrived at midnight- the parking desk was closed. Our check-in guy was nervous and not slick at all. He suggested we return to that desk in the morning. If I had said, "the parking thing is a scam, right?" I think he would have said, "oh yeah, big time". But his colleague in the next line over was very convincing and slick to the family checking in.


----------



## firefly_ris

msb578 said:


> Some of the check-in employees are slicker than others about sending you over to the parking desk. We arrived at midnight- the parking desk was closed. Our check-in guy was nervous and not slick at all. He suggested we return to that desk in the morning. If I had said, "the parking thing is a scam, right?" I think he would have said, "oh yeah, big time". But his colleague in the next line over was very convincing and slick to the family checking in.



LOL. I'll be interested to see how invested our check-in person is in trying to send us over there. I'll probably just use my go-to line, "Ohhh okay, well I'll have to come back for that, my kids are going crazy after all this traveling so we'll get them settled in the room first".


----------



## lpol

We checked in at about 10 pm on Friday 4/20. The woman who checked me in asked if I knew my license plate number. I truly didn’t as it was a rental. She asked me to go over to the parking kiosk. I said I would when I had the info. I never went and we were fine all week. So maybe you can use that excuse- that you have to double check your info first. 

Also - I laughed when I saw two me returning the disboard pay it forward box. They were at carries it all the way over to check in as opposed You bell services. They were tired. I was just smiling bc I knew where the box was from. 

Also we were in tower 5 and they had a donation box for extra stuff in the lobby area. I forget where, but I believe it goes to local charities. I thought that was great. Not sure if it was mentioned here in these posts.


----------



## chicagoshannon

They ask for the license plate so they know the car is registered to a guest of the resort.  It's actually evidence that you don't need the parking pass.


----------



## MarBee

Does anyone know of a good overview of the buying process at Bonnet Creek?  I’ve seen a few Resales at super low prices that specify color seasons.  I was hoping to clarify that because some of the prices are too good to pass up.
I’ll also take any advice about purchasing/Bonnet Creek please. 
Thank you!


----------



## KristinU

MarBee said:


> Does anyone know of a good overview of the buying process at Bonnet Creek?  I’ve seen a few Resales at super low prices that specify color seasons.  I was hoping to clarify that because some of the prices are too good to pass up.
> I’ll also take any advice about purchasing/Bonnet Creek please.
> Thank you!



We recently acquired a couple of resale Wyndham contracts (Bonnet Creek and another one.)  I would hop over to the Wyndham forums at TUG (Timeshare Users Group) and read and ask as much as possible - tons and tons of information over there.  As you probably know, you want to go into ownership with eyes wide open and understand all of the different varieties of ownership.  Resale is cheap (or even free or nearly free), but you are married to the maintenance fees for as long as you own it so you definitely want to know what you're committing to - so good that you're asking!  Lots to know about resort choices and maintenance fees, so do a lot of homework before jumping in, even if you find a freebie.


----------



## KristinU

In addition to skipping the parking pass thing, we also always unplug the phone in the room and stick it in the closet during our stay.  The front desk has my cell for emergencies.  And that extra counter space in the kitchen is useful!


----------



## Biggen

Yeah we have been skipping the “parking pass” for a while. The last time I was there they called it a “Welcome Packet”. As soon as your registration is done they tell you to go see the parking desk. Tell them ok and just walk out. Been doing it for a long time.

@MarBee Go the resale route for sure. You can get Wyndham properties for pennies compared to buying them from Wyndham directly. Go to TUG like was suggested and begin reading for two weeks before you do anything.


----------



## TrueEeyore

Does anyone happen to have the May activities schedule yet?


----------



## travelgirl71

Just looked up listings on VRBO. If we book there, is the unit specific to that property manager or does the resort assign units?  I'm surprised by the price and kinda wonder how nice the unit is.


----------



## Biggen

travelgirl71 said:


> Just looked up listings on VRBO. If we book there, is the unit specific to that property manager or does the resort assign units?  I'm surprised by the price and kinda wonder how nice the unit is.



I think the resort assigns all units if I'm not mistaken.  I don't think anyone owns actual units.  You just buy and trade points.  Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

The units are very nice as is the whole property.  We have been staying there for 5 years now.  I also look around for somewhere different to book just to try new things but always end up coming back to Bonnet Creek.  Can't beat the price to essentially be on Disney Property without actually being on Disney Property.


----------



## travelgirl71

Biggen said:


> I think the resort assigns all units if I'm not mistaken.  I don't think anyone owns actual units.  You just buy and trade points.  Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> The units are very nice as is the whole property.  We have been staying there for 5 years now.  I also look around for somewhere different to book just to try new things but always end up coming back to Bonnet Creek.  Can't beat the price to essentially be on Disney Property without actually being on Disney Property.



So do I just book right on VRBO and the resort will get my reservation?


----------



## bamajdm

My DD has a sorority sister from Tampa that will be coming to stay with us one night at our condo. Will we be able to get two parking passes?


----------



## pepperandchips

bamajdm said:


> My DD has a sorority sister from Tampa that will be coming to stay with us one night at our condo. Will we be able to get two parking passes?



You don't need any parking passes at all, that's the somewhat questionable technique they use to try to con you into stopping at the timeshare sales desk. Your room key will work for entry into the Wyndham complex (either swipe your key or show it to the parking kiosk attendant) and also let you out of the deck at Tower Six if that is where your unit is located. You can bring an unlimited number of vehicles as far as I am aware.


----------



## Biggen

travelgirl71 said:


> So do I just book right on VRBO and the resort will get my reservation?



Whomever you use to book with (either a Megarenter or an individual) will call into the resort a week or two before your stay to make the reservation and attach your name to the checkin.  So what you are really doing when you book is "reserving" those points to be applied to your booking when the time comes.


----------



## MB711

We are in the process of booking two 3-bedroom presidential suites for our first stay at bonnet creek. I think I read back on an old thread that 3-bedroom presidential units are in Building 6. Can anyone confirm if this is the case? I would love to be in the same building as the other family we are travelling with. Thanks!


----------



## marynpaul

I am having a hard time finding a decent rental for Sept 8thru 15th. Is it too early for deals and listings to come out without paying over 1k.


----------



## kmbrandt

MB711 said:


> We are in the process of booking two 3-bedroom presidential suites for our first stay at bonnet creek. I think I read back on an old thread that 3-bedroom presidential units are in Building 6. Can anyone confirm if this is the case? I would love to be in the same building as the other family we are travelling with. Thanks!



Who are you booking through?


----------



## ustasmom

firefly_ris said:


> I read a few pages back, that you can easily skip the timeshare sales people by simply not visiting the parking pass kiosk -- I just want to verify that this is still the case right now, and that I don't need the pass to park a rental vehicle in the lot. I am starting to talk to my DH about some aspects of my trip research for next year and I think this place is my top contender, but he seemed worried about the timeshare thing (we had to go to a few long, horrible timeshare presentations in the past at West Palm Beach and I think he was thinking about that when I mentioned that this resort is a timeshare). I think if I keep my eyes peeled at 60 days or less I could get a good deal on this place that would please him so I want to be able to easily ease his mind about the timeshare  thing.



I just sent my daughter and her family to a Wyndham. I told her not to go to a presentation. So at the dreaded parking pass desk, the representative started pushing and pushing. And then my daughter remembered to say what I told her: "We only make $50,000 a year." That little sentence and they were out of there, parking pass in hand.

WBC is a bit trickier with presentations/updates. They told my kids that they could go to the magic show, and then they were turned away seeing that we were already owners. And then they demanded that my husband be present. I've done plenty of updates without him. So, I've decided to list him on my reservation and not have him at the check-in desk (whether he is traveling with us or not.)

I've found that my satisfaction with a Wyndham stay is directly correlated to my ability to avoid the timeshare side of business (since what you have is never good enough according to them) and to just interact with the Wyndham staff that actually cares whether or not you have a nice stay. 

At 60 days, some of the VIP owners will get upgrades (and point discounts) so inventory opens up a bit.


----------



## ustasmom

marynpaul said:


> I am having a hard time finding a decent rental for Sept 8thru 15th. Is it too early for deals and listings to come out without paying over 1k.



Sept 8-15 is available for 1 and 2 bedroom units. But remember it is hurricane season and September 10 is the most likely date for a hurricane to occur. And it is Disney free dining time as well.


----------



## Upatnoon

travelgirl71 said:


> So do I just book right on VRBO and the resort will get my reservation?



You buy a reservation from a timeshare owner, or a business that sells reservations for timeshare owners so they can recoup some of their fees.

They make the reservation and put your name on it. This is all perfect legitimate and allowed.

WBC slots the rooms, not the timeshare owner. When you check in you can request a certain tower or area, but no guarantees you'll get what you ask for. At WBC the slotting of rooms is random, not segregated by view like at the Disney resorts.


----------



## Upatnoon

ustasmom said:


> Sept 8-15 is available for 1 and 2 bedroom units. But remember it is hurricane season and September 10 is the most likely date for a hurricane to occur. And it is Disney free dining time as well.



When you try to book early you will pay a premium for reservations at WBC. At 60 days you will find cheaper reservations.


----------



## ustasmom

Upatnoon said:


> When you try to book early you will pay a premium for reservations at WBC. At 60 days you will find cheaper reservations.



Not a premium, just the regular price. Some owners get a discount and upgrades, but you can't count on those and the savings may not be passed along to the renter. 

And you can't wait for the 60 day mark for some dates. I'm sitting on a 4 bedroom Presidential for Christmas.  That reservation is not going to be cheaper at the 60 day mark.


----------



## Doberge

My reservation was buried many screens into the computer system (apparently), so the parking desk didnt even have my name on the list so they gave me the welcome folder and I went on my way.

And that was a terrifying experience for a short time thinking that my vendor didnt make the reservation. Thankfully my desk agent was a star and knew what places to look.


----------



## msb578

Have any Bonnet Creek fans here visited the Disney water parks?

We think the entire water complex at Bonnet Creek is amazing, but we’ve never tried the water parks. I’m wondering if they’re worth spending $ on when we’re already staying at such a nice resort?


----------



## ustasmom

msb578 said:


> Have any Bonnet Creek fans here visited the Disney water parks?
> 
> We think the entire water complex at Bonnet Creek is amazing, but we’ve never tried the water parks. I’m wondering if they’re worth spending $ on when we’re already staying at such a nice resort?



Typhoon Lagoon is actually our favorite Disney park. We are taking a break from 2 consecutive years of AP. $130 for an AP water park pass is a steal. We love the 6 foot wave pool. I can sit on the edge of the water with waves splashing on my feet ALL DAY LONG. 

We just had a couple of nights at WBC. The pools were still pretty chilly. And the sales department aggravated me so much that I just did not want to hang out there at all. So we had an awesome time at Typhoon Lagoon (albeit really sunburned.)


----------



## To the honeypots

msb578 said:


> Have any Bonnet Creek fans here visited the Disney water parks?
> 
> We think the entire water complex at Bonnet Creek is amazing, but we’ve never tried the water parks. I’m wondering if they’re worth spending $ on when we’re already staying at such a nice resort?




We love Typhoon Lagoon too. It is a must do for us even when we take a no parks trip. My son can’t get enough of the wave pool and the new family raft ride is a lot of fun too.


----------



## Biggen

You guys are much nicer about your parking pass than me.  I simply don’t even go to the “parking desk”. After I check in and they tell me to go to the parking desk, I just say “ok” and walk out the front door. I don’t even bother walking over to them.


----------



## marynpaul

Thanks everyone. I am gonna hold out until the 60 day mark and take my chances. With so many options in the area. I’m not to worried about finding accommodations.  My daughter just really wanted to try Bonnet Creek.


----------



## msb578

Thank you both! We’re not huge park people. We typically only do one Disney park day while staying at Bonnet Creek. But next time I’m thinking about buying a 1-Day Hopper Plus ticket (one park day and *two* water park admissions). I was worried it might be too much water park time. Like, would we just wish we had stayed back at Bonnet Creek? But it sounds like the water parks offer something that Bonnet Creek’s pools do not.




ustasmom said:


> Typhoon Lagoon is actually our favorite Disney park. We are taking a break from 2 consecutive years of AP. $130 for an AP water park pass is a steal. We love the 6 foot wave pool. I can sit on the edge of the water with waves splashing on my feet ALL DAY LONG.
> 
> We just had a couple of nights at WBC. The pools were still pretty chilly. And the sales department aggravated me so much that I just did not want to hang out there at all. So we had an awesome time at Typhoon Lagoon (albeit really sunburned.)





To the honeypots said:


> We love Typhoon Lagoon too. It is a must do for us even when we take a no parks trip. My son can’t get enough of the wave pool and the new family raft ride is a lot of fun too.


----------



## lovethesun12

Tinknalli said:


> We checked out this morning.  We booked through Vacation Strategy this time.  We have used booking.com and Farrell's in the past.  We book a two bedroom and have gotten upgraded to 3 bedrooms in the past.  We thought the chance of an upgrade were slim to none with the new system.  Much to our surprise we were upgraded to a 3 bedroom.  Two of my sister's and their families checked in the same day, also booking through Vacation Strategy.  One sister booked a two bedroom and that is what she got.  The other booked a three bedroom and was contacted by Vacation Strategy in advance that they could not get her one and she had to accept a 2 bedroom and that is what she got.  I am guessing the resort and not Vacation Strategy gave us our upgrade, but it was a nice surprise.  We were in Tower 2 and our unit and another sister had newly refurbished units.  They looked brand new.  My other sister was in Tower 4 and her unit had not been refurbished.  Tower 2 5th floor and higher facing the lake/activity center have EPCOT fireworks views.  We also watched the fireworks one night from the 7th floor 4 bedroom presidential unit that they use for timeshare tours.  Beautiful unit.  Not sure if you need an invite to watch from there.


This review worried me a little. We booked a 3-bedroom suite. It's possible they might not be able to secure it? Even though we've paid the deposit? I'm confused about what happened to your sister that got downgraded.


----------



## lovethesun12

ustasmom said:


> And the sales department aggravated me so much that I just did not want to hang out there at all. So we had an awesome time at Typhoon Lagoon (albeit really sunburned.)


They were that bad? This worries me a little


----------



## Disneychick75

We unplug the villa phone as soon as we walk in the door. 
I have a grocery delivery scheduled for tomorrow night. We had to put off our arrival until Tuesday. Will Bonnet Creek hold our groceries until we check in?


----------



## Biggen

lovethesun12 said:


> They were that bad? This worries me a little



Simply don't go to the "parking/welcome desk".  You don't have to go there once you are checked in.  You get to avoid the entire spiel by simply walking right out of the lobby once you are finished and checked-in and they hand you your key cards.


----------



## Disneychick75

Biggen said:


> Simply don't go to the "parking/welcome desk".  You don't have to go there once you are checked in.  You get to avoid the entire spiel by simply walking right out of the lobby once you are finished and checked-in and they hand you your key cards.



Is the parking pass included in the welcome packet? If not, I'm guessing we have to go to the parking pass desk.


----------



## pepperandchips

Disneychick75 said:


> Is the parking pass included in the welcome packet? If not, I'm guessing we have to go to the parking pass desk.


You do not need a parking pass. It is a charade to get you to stop at the sales desk.


----------



## Disneychick75

pepperandchips said:


> You do not need a parking pass. It is a charade to get you to stop at the sales desk.



Thanks so much for this information!


----------



## missingdisneymore

And you don’t need a “welcome packet”. Just grab an activities calendar/schedule from the activities desk counter.


----------



## pepperandchips

Disneychick75 said:


> Thanks so much for this information!



You're welcome! Your key will get you into the Wyndham complex either by swiping at the gate arm or showing the gate attendant. It will also get you out of the deck at building six if you are staying there. The other decks don't have arms. Do like others have recommended, get your keys, then walk with purpose toward the exit (there's a side door to the left of the front desk). Have fun!!!


----------



## Tinknalli

lovethesun12 said:


> This review worried me a little. We booked a 3-bedroom suite. It's possible they might not be able to secure it? Even though we've paid the deposit? I'm confused about what happened to your sister that got downgraded.


Yes.  My sister booked a 3 bedroom, but they could not secure it for her.  They told her they could only get a 2 bedroom.  She booked in July of last year and was told a month or two before arrival that they could not get the 3 bedroom.  Luckily it was just 4 people so my mother could share a bedroom with my nephew.  Not sure how common this is.


----------



## BostonEd

Disneychick75 said:


> Is the parking pass included in the welcome packet? If not, I'm guessing we have to go to the parking pass desk.


 You don't need a parking pass. This has been said literally hundreds of times in this thread.


----------



## BostonEd

Tinknalli said:


> Yes.  *My sister booked a 3 bedroom, but they could not secure it for her.*  They told her they could only get a 2 bedroom.  She booked in July of last year and was told a month or two before arrival that they could not get the 3 bedroom.  Luckily it was just 4 people so my mother could share a bedroom with my nephew.  Not sure how common this is.


So, if I understand correctly, your sister never actually booked the 3 bedroom. She requested the 3 bedroom, VS said we'll try but we can only guarantee the 2 bedroom; a couple months later VS confirms that they cannot get the 3 bedroom.

That is different that having a confirmation on a 3 bedroom, and then having the booking company say, oops, never mind you can't have the 3 bedroom. It sounds like your sister TRIED to book a 3 bedroom, but it was never confirmed. "Booked" is not the same as "requested". Big difference.


----------



## lovethesun12

BostonEd said:


> So, if I understand correctly, your sister never actually booked the 3 bedroom. She requested the 3 bedroom, VS said we'll try but we can only guarantee the 2 bedroom; a couple months later VS confirms that they cannot get the 3 bedroom.
> 
> That is different that having a confirmation on a 3 bedroom, and then having the booking company say, oops, never mind you can't have the 3 bedroom. It sounds like your sister TRIED to book a 3 bedroom, but it was never confirmed. "Booked" is not the same as "requested". Big difference.


I hope this is what happened! We booked a 3-bedroom and paid the deposit. It would be almost impossible for us to randomly have to switch to a two bedroom! I'm a Bonnet Creek newbie so wasn't sure if this was a common thing or not.


----------



## michelepa

Biggen said:


> You guys are much nicer about your parking pass than me.  I simply don’t even go to the “parking desk”. After I check in and they tell me to go to the parking desk, I just say “ok” and walk out the front door. I don’t even bother walking over to them.



This is exactly what we do as well and I would think anyone posting on here would have read the numerous warnings and helpful hints recommending guests to say thank you, know there is absolutely no reason you NEED to go to the other desk not even for a parking pass, unplug the phone I tge condo, and enjoy your stay unperturbed by any sort of sales pitch.


----------



## staceywj

michelepa said:


> This is exactly what we do as well and I would think anyone posting on here would have read the numerous warnings and helpful hints recommending guests to say thank you, know there is absolutely no reason you NEED to go to the other desk not even for a parking pass, unplug the phone I tge condo, and enjoy your stay unperturbed by any sort of sales pitch.


Totally agree and learned the hard way!  I feel my Dh is the kind of person that goes out of his way to have an unnecessary conversation, which of course, he had with them.  Then, we received many phone calls daily during our vaca. I think it even started at 8:00 AM.   DH caved and agreed to the timeshare presentation.  What a waste of valuable time on vaca.  We never even used the "free" nights at other hotels since they were not great choices.  I refuse to even look in their direction after that trip and do not waste time after checking in to go there.


----------



## Tinknalli

BostonEd said:


> So, if I understand correctly, your sister never actually booked the 3 bedroom. She requested the 3 bedroom, VS said we'll try but we can only guarantee the 2 bedroom; a couple months later VS confirms that they cannot get the 3 bedroom.
> 
> That is different that having a confirmation on a 3 bedroom, and then having the booking company say, oops, never mind you can't have the 3 bedroom. It sounds like your sister TRIED to book a 3 bedroom, but it was never confirmed. "Booked" is not the same as "requested". Big difference.


Well, I was not involved in her reservation process and never saw the paperwork.  But, it is my understanding that she put a deposit on a 3 bedroom.  To me putting a deposit means booked.  A request would be to put a deposit on a two bedroom and then to ask them to let her know if a 3 bedroom came available.  She was informed before final payment was due that they could not get a 3 bedroom.  Not sure the details as I was not involved.


----------



## pepperandchips

There are a lot of repeat questions and answers here, as there are on many resort threads. Just wanted to take a minute to appreciate those who helped me so much planning my first WBC stay back when I was a newbie and probably asked questions that had been answered many times. I love this thread for the generally kind tone we have toward each other helping with plans. Would love to see it continue that way!


----------



## michelepa

michelepa said:


> This is exactly what we do as well and I would think anyone posting on here would have read the numerous warnings and helpful hints recommending guests to say thank you, know there is absolutely no reason you NEED to go to the other desk not even for a parking pass, unplug the phone I tge condo, and enjoy your stay unperturbed by any sort of sales pitch.




So funny you say this- because my husband is the same way -too chatty- so I don't even let him come in the lobby but have him work with bell services collecting our groceries the pay it forward bin. 

The good thing is even when  I've been the sole guest in the lobby after being reminded to stop at recreational desk for my packet and grabbing my keycard none of the employees have ever called out to me to remind me again to go to the desk. So I've never felt they have a really hard sell. Which is good otherwise we would not stay here


----------



## Biggen

Tinknalli said:


> Well, I was not involved in her reservation process and never saw the paperwork.  But, it is my understanding that she put a deposit on a 3 bedroom.  To me putting a deposit means booked.  A request would be to put a deposit on a two bedroom and then to ask them to let her know if a 3 bedroom came available.  She was informed before final payment was due that they could not get a 3 bedroom.  Not sure the details as I was not involved.



It’s odd they took a deposit on a 3 bedroom only to renege later and say they didn’t have it and made your sister accept a 2 bedroom in lieu when it came time to make the final payment.  This is the 1st I’ve ever heard of a situation like this.  I want to say this is an extremely unique issue and I’ve never heard anyone else have this problem with VS. Your sister just had bad luck with them I guess.

In five years of staying at WBC, I have only heard of one horror story worse than this where someone paid for a reservation with VS, showed up, and there was no reservation in the system for them at WBC. It happened in this thread if you go back a year or two when Wyndham changed how the reservation system worked. Some reservations got “lost in the cracks” during the transition.  The family was forced to find a hotel since WBC was sold out. I’m not sure of the outcome with VS but I assume they either picked up the bill at the hotel or VS gave them a refund.


----------



## Tinknalli

Biggen said:


> It’s odd they took a deposit on a 3 bedroom only to renege later and say they didn’t have it and made your sister accept a 2 bedroom in lieu when it came time to make the final payment.  This is the 1st I’ve ever heard of a situation like this.  I want to say this is an extremely unique issue and I’ve never heard anyone else have this problem with VS. Your sister just had bad luck with them I guess.
> 
> In five years of staying at WBC, I have only heard of one horror story worse than this where someone paid for a reservation with VS, showed up, and there was no reservation in the system for them at WBC. It happened in this thread if you go back a year or two when Wyndham changed how the reservation system worked. Some reservations got “lost in the cracks” during the transition.  The family was forced to find a hotel since WBC was sold out. I’m not sure of the outcome with VS but I assume they either picked up the bill at the hotel or VS gave them a refund.


Yes.  I recall that story.  Of note we also booked back during the changes as well.


----------



## pigletto

Well after a whole lot of changes and discussion I think we have landed on a date for next year. It’s really hard to plan a trip around high school, work,and college schedules! Never mind trying to avoid major holidays at Disney. Anyway.. it looks like early May will work for everyone next year . We will be reserving a two bedroom for 9 days. When would you all suggest booking (probably with Vacaton Strategy)? I’m not in any big rush, but if people are booking a year out I will book ASAP. I can’t remember how far out we booked in 2015.


----------



## MB711

kmbrandt said:


> Who are you booking through?


We booked through vacation strategy.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

pigletto said:


> Well after a whole lot of changes and discussion I think we have landed on a date for next year. It’s really hard to plan a trip around high school, work,and college schedules! Never mind trying to avoid major holidays at Disney. Anyway.. it looks like early May will work for everyone next year . We will be reserving a two bedroom for 9 days. When would you all suggest booking (probably with Vacaton Strategy)? I’m not in any big rush, but if people are booking a year out I will book ASAP. I can’t remember how far out we booked in 2015.


If you are looking for a 3 bedroom I would book a.s.a.p. since there aren't many available and book quickly.


----------



## mom24girlz

We are checking in tomorrow.  Is there anything I must know.  We know to skip the parking pass and that we can request a tower at check in but may not get what we ask for.  We're having groceries delivered and we're all excited.  I have the email from Bonnet Creek confirming my stay, do I need to print it off or can I just show my phone and ID.


----------



## pepperandchips

mom24girlz said:


> We are checking in tomorrow.  Is there anything I must know.  We know to skip the parking pass and that we can request a tower at check in but may not get what we ask for.  We're having groceries delivered and we're all excited.  I have the email from Bonnet Creek confirming my stay, do I need to print it off or can I just show my phone and ID.



Never hurts to have the printoff as a "just in case" but I've never needed anything more than my ID and a credit card. Have fun!!!


----------



## BostonEd

pigletto said:


> it looks like early May will work for everyone next year . We will be reserving a two bedroom for 9 days.


If by "early May", you really mean check out by May 15, you shouldn't have a problem getting a two bedroom at all. Also, check out Tripbound.



mom24girlz said:


> We know to skip the parking pass


They might call it a "welcome gift". They made no mention of a parking pass to me. Also, write down the number to your rental car before checking in; they ask for it (this has nothing to do with the parking pass thing).


----------



## kmbrandt

Woo hoo.  We were on the waitlist for a 3 BR for our December trip.  One opened up last week and we got it!  We are so excited.  I had a 3 BR reserved somewhere else but THIS is where I wanted to stay.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

kmbrandt said:


> Woo hoo.  We were on the waitlist for a 3 BR for our December trip.  One opened up last week and we got it!  We are so excited.  I had a 3 BR reserved somewhere else but THIS is where I wanted to stay.


That's great!You really got lucky. if you've never stayed before you're going to love it!! I'll be there again in October.


----------



## supedewoop

I'm back home after a 10 day stay. I don't know if I'll be lucky enough to do this again in the next few years, but if I do, I'd stay here--and insist to the others joining me that they should too. 

Honestly, my biggest mistake was not planning enough "enjoy the hotel and my room" time. A one-bedroom was, in fact, bigger than my apartment.  I was in Tower 6, but my USB powerbar worked as expected. Everything was in good condition, I'd be surprised if it's renovated in the near future. The nearest lazy river was so, so nice, as well as both hotel pools I spent time in. Neither was particularly crowded, though the lazy river was a little. I didn't get the opportunity to go to any activities, though I had wanted to. I just ended spending up too much at the parks and was too tired or too late when I got back. They looked nice though. I was also impressed by how nice the minigolf was when I walked by, with real obstacles and decor, not just 18 little spots of green with a hole, like some hotel minigolf. 

I didn't realize that if the stay was longer, they'd do a cleaning, after 4 or 5 days so my place was messy (mostly clothes waiting to be thrown in the washer) but they still exchanged towels and made my bed, despite my largest suitcase open on the floor at the foot of the bed and a tangle of charging cords and things being piled on the bed beforehand. Weirdly, though, someone came by later that same day, in afternoon, but I was taking a nap and yelled at them to come back later. They didn't? 

I got some breakfast burritos because I was hungry. I also checked out the menus of a few of the restaurants but was never sufficiently impressed to order. Using the kitchen or even ordering a pizza from a legit place and eating leftovers for the next day or two seemed like a better option. (I mostly ate at the parks--my family was on a dining plan, but my budget worked out well!) 

I said I didn't need a parking pass and was instead told to get my "welcome pack" which had important hotel info. I did that, but late at night and subsequently had no interactions with the timeshare sales and I even expressed interest in the bribe (a gift card or a 7 night stay--allegedly easy to use in Asia). I did say I wasn't interested for the first half of my stay, since I was focused on family time, but might be willing in the second half--although I'm poor and sad, so I'd just listen, take the gift and not even be able to buy anything even if I wanted to. So, that might be why.

Finally, I was most concerned about transportation. Honestly, the shuttle is terrible, even for one person. It's 8 dollars for a round trip, for one but according to the schedule, it has to be reserved ONLY by speaking IN PERSON to the clerk at the transportation desk. Times are also terrible, with 1 or 2 options to each park, each way (basically morning there, and evening back to the hotel) for the TCC, Animal Kindgom, Epcot and Disney Springs (and maybe two of those were combined?). Of course, you could use them to go where ever and then use the excellent Disney buses, but that's a pain. And, the reservation system seems to be designed to limit to you to coming and going from the same place, though they did say you could call and change it. One day, I used the bus to get to Animal Kingdom because it was about 2 dollars cheaper than a one-way lyft but the return time was so early (5:45) and I didn't want to bother with calling and trying to get the late MKTCC  bus (10:45, which was basically the only alternative) so I just took a lyft. 

And that brings me to the best way to travel around if you're not renting a car or driving--especially if you're more than just one person. Splitting a lyft or uber between 2 people (or paying one way each) will be about the same, except to Animal Kingdom and maybe Magic Kingdom, and obviously, way more convenient. Most rides were about 8 bucks, and MK and AK were about 10, though I'd often tip a dollar or two. If you are looking to save a few dollars, it might be worth considering taking Disney transport to a closer hotel or Disney Springs. It's probably not worth the time investment, though I did do it a few times to avoid the rain and crowds more, (waiting under the cover of the nice bus queues vs. waiting out in the rain, and hoping your ride comes quickly, despite all the others also trying to catch a ride) and to spend a little more time with my family (who were at Port Orleans and also, I got to grab beignets). The rideshares were also able to go right to my tower and pretty close to most park entrances, if not as close as Disney transport gets, then second best. This would be complicated if you have a bigger group or children requiring a car seat, but if it's adults and teenagers, this is 100% the way to go.


----------



## mom24girlz

We just finished  our 1st stay and we fell in love with the resort.  We skipped  the parking pass thing and nobody ever called us about the timeshare presentation, but on our 4th day dh actually said he was going to talk with them about it because  he thinks we'd enjoy being owners.   LOL  I talked him out of it by promising to do  some research on the resale market.  Thank you all so much for your contributions to this thread.


----------



## Biggen

mom24girlz said:


> We just finished  our 1st stay and we fell in love with the resort.  We skipped  the parking pass thing and nobody ever called us about the timeshare presentation, but on our 4th day dh actually said he was going to talk with them about it because  he thinks we'd enjoy being owners.   LOL  I talked him out of it by promising to do  some research on the resale market.  Thank you all so much for your contributions to this thread.



You just saved over $15K.  Go over to TUG and buy from there after some research.


----------



## staceywj

mom24girlz said:


> We just finished  our 1st stay and we fell in love with the resort.  We skipped  the parking pass thing and nobody ever called us about the timeshare presentation, but on our 4th day dh actually said he was going to talk with them about it because  he thinks we'd enjoy being owners.   LOL  I talked him out of it by promising to do  some research on the resale market.  Thank you all so much for your contributions to this thread.


Perfect answer...in addition to saving $, you are also saving time on your vacation.  It was a total waste of a few hours and such aggravation to go through the whole presentation.  I told DH I would never get those hours of my life back and we never even used the "free" gift.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I just called to confirm the rental is in my name for our arrival and the lady told me we have a 3BR Deluxe reserved. I thought I was getting a 2BR.

Is this a Pixie Dust upgrade? I'm cautiously giddy at the moment.


----------



## Chippy4

zebrastreyepz said:


> I just called to confirm the rental is in my name for our arrival and the lady told me we have a 3BR Deluxe reserved. I thought I was getting a 2BR.
> 
> Is this a Pixie Dust upgrade? I'm cautiously giddy at the moment.



Deluxe is what they call the standard units. The upgraded ones are presidential.

edit: Oops! Reading comprehension fail. It does sound like you got an upgrade to a 3BR. Nice!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Chippy4 said:


> Deluxe is what they call the standard units. The upgraded ones are presidential.
> 
> edit: Oops! Reading comprehension fail. It does sound like you got an upgrade to a 3BR. Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Brojoef

How far in advance do you usually book WBC? Previously we’ve booked 1 month in advance to 8 months in advance.
Just got a quote for March 2019, $1700 for a week. It’s definitely more than we usually pay for a 2 bedroom delux.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Brojoef said:


> How far in advance do you usually book WBC? Previously we’ve booked 1 month in advance to 8 months in advance.
> Just got a quote for March 2019, $1700 for a week. It’s definitely more than we usually pay for a 2 bedroom delux.


I book more than 60 days out and that is a bit less than I am paying for 7 nights in June for. 2BR.


----------



## Biggen

Brojoef said:


> How far in advance do you usually book WBC? Previously we’ve booked 1 month in advance to 8 months in advance.
> Just got a quote for March 2019, $1700 for a week. It’s definitely more than we usually pay for a 2 bedroom delux.



I have an October stay booked and a January ‘19 stay booked now. I always book early. I’m not interested in gambling on getting a cheaper rate by waiting.

Everything at WBC has gone up about 25% with the Wyndham reservation changes. Still a bargain compared to staying on Disney so we still gladly pay it.


----------



## beautifultomorrow

Checking in today for our first visit at WBC. Any recommendations on room requests? We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe. Location to ask for that’s close to pools young kids would like/lazy river? Or should we try to get a renovated room? (Where are those?)


----------



## zebrastreyepz

beautifultomorrow said:


> Checking in today for our first visit at WBC. Any recommendations on room requests? We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe. Location to ask for that’s close to pools young kids would like/lazy river? Or should we try to get a renovated room? (Where are those?)


I don't have any advice about requests but I hope you love it!


----------



## Biggen

beautifultomorrow said:


> Checking in today for our first visit at WBC. Any recommendations on room requests? We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe. Location to ask for that’s close to pools young kids would like/lazy river? Or should we try to get a renovated room? (Where are those?)



We prefer Tower 5.  Has the pool and lazy river right below it plus access to a bar/restaurant.  It is also close to the hotel portion of the resort that has the breakfast buffet inside it plus the little coffee/ice cream bar.

The actual "kids pool area" is up near the front of the resort where you check-in.  You would probably want tower 1 or 4 if getting as close to that as possible is of importance.


----------



## FriendofScrump

Hi all-- I just put down a deposit for 5 nights at WBC. This is my first time staying offsite. My sons are 4 and 6 and I'm wondering about the pools. Is there a particular pool that's best for this age group? Are there lifeguards? From what I can tell, there aren't, but I wanted to be sure.

I've gotten a lot out of this thread. Thanks so much!


----------



## Biggen

FriendofScrump said:


> Hi all-- I just put down a deposit for 5 nights at WBC. This is my first time staying offsite. My sons are 4 and 6 and I'm wondering about the pools. Is there a particular pool that's best for this age group? Are there lifeguards? From what I can tell, there aren't, but I wanted to be sure.
> 
> I've gotten a lot out of this thread. Thanks so much!



No lifeguards.  The "kiddy pool area" is near the front of the resort where you check-in.  Closest towers would be 1 or 4.  As I noted above, we like tower 5 and we request that tower with a ground floor room every time.  It has the lazy river, pool, hot tub, cabanas (if you want them), and a pool side bar restaurant.


----------



## msb578

Technically, there is (sometimes) one lifeguard on duty at Bonnet Creek. At the Tower 3 water slide. The lifeguard’s job is solely to monitor the slide. His/her gaze never veers toward the rest of the fairly deep pool.

I spent a lot of time thinking about the lifeguard situation. At first all I could think of was $$$- wages, insurance, law suits, etc. But, even if these types of resorts wanted to hire lifeguards, where would they find enough good ones? Disney, Universal, beaches, and a handful of offsite resorts hire hundreds (thousands?!) of them. There are only so many qualified lifeguards to go around in a metropolitan area.

I do wish Bonnet Creek had lifeguards. Especially the way our 9 year-old gets away from us on the lazy rivers.


----------



## Brojoef

Biggen said:


> I have an October stay booked and a January ‘19 stay booked now. I always book early. I’m not interested in gambling on getting a cheaper rate by waiting.
> 
> Everything at WBC has gone up about 25% with the Wyndham reservation changes. Still a bargain compared to staying on Disney so we still gladly pay it.



Ah, that explains it. I thought prices were higher than in previous times we’ve gone. Guess we will just book! Doesn’t sound like the price will get any better. Thanks!


----------



## FriendofScrump

Biggen said:


> No lifeguards.  The "kiddy pool area" is near the front of the resort where you check-in.  Closest towers would be 1 or 4.  As I noted above, we like tower 5 and we request that tower with a ground floor room every time.  It has the lazy river, pool, hot tub, cabanas (if you want them), and a pool side bar restaurant.



Thanks-- I wondered about the cabanas as well.  I'll most likely be requesting one of those buildings.


----------



## FriendofScrump

msb578 said:


> Technically, there is (sometimes) one lifeguard on duty at Bonnet Creek. At the Tower 3 water slide. The lifeguard’s job is solely to monitor the slide. His/her gaze never veers toward the rest of the fairly deep pool.
> 
> I spent a lot of time thinking about the lifeguard situation. At first all I could think of was $$$- wages, insurance, law suits, etc. But, even if these types of resorts wanted to hire lifeguards, where would they find enough good ones? Disney, Universal, beaches, and a handful of offsite resorts hire hundreds (thousands?!) of them. There are only so many qualified lifeguards to go around in a metropolitan area.
> 
> I do wish Bonnet Creek had lifeguards. Especially the way our 9 year-old gets away from us on the lazy rivers.



When I was googling "Wyndham Bonnet Creek" and "lifeguards," a bunch of job postings for lifeguards at Bonnet Creek popped up. I can imagine there are a limited amount of qualified applicants, and that makes sense. I do always keep a close watch on my sons, and I'll have my brother with me on the trip to help. But I still worry, probably a little too much.


----------



## Seabean

Back in this thread over a year later.  Looking at Bonnet Creek again for late July/early Aug this year.

What's the difference between booking thru VRBO vs Vacation Strategy?   I can see from other discussion threads that Vacation Strategy has a great rep for Bonnet Creek.... but how is VRBO?

I notice with VRBO I can put in my dates for July/Aug and they show what's available.... Whereas with Vacation Strategy they're showing availabilities starting in Oct.  Is it possible to get July/Aug thru them?


----------



## Biggen

Seabean said:


> Back in this thread over a year later.  Looking at Bonnet Creek again for late July/early Aug this year.
> 
> What's the difference between booking thru VRBO vs Vacation Strategy?   I can see from other discussion threads that Vacation Strategy has a great rep for Bonnet Creek.... but how is VRBO?
> 
> I notice with VRBO I can put in my dates for July/Aug and they show what's available.... Whereas with Vacation Strategy they're showing availabilities starting in Oct.  Is it possible to get July/Aug thru them?



I’ve found VRBO more expensive than VS.  Use the VS quote system. They usually get back to you within a couple hours.


----------



## staceywj

I remember seeing a lifeguard stationed at the bottom of the tunnel pool slide.  I think they are only there to monitor that slide.


----------



## mrzrich

Seabean said:


> Back in this thread over a year later.  Looking at Bonnet Creek again for late July/early Aug this year.
> 
> What's the difference between booking thru VRBO vs Vacation Strategy?   I can see from other discussion threads that Vacation Strategy has a great rep for Bonnet Creek.... but how is VRBO?
> 
> I notice with VRBO I can put in my dates for July/Aug and they show what's available.... Whereas with Vacation Strategy they're showing availabilities starting in Oct.  Is it possible to get July/Aug thru them?




Vacation Strategies currently has rooms listed on EBay for July and August, so I would think that it is possible.

I personally rented from Shelby Resorts on EBay for July just this morning.  They were cheaper than Vacation Strategy and I received my confirmation in about an hour


----------



## tiffne

I think I read in this thread a while back that 4BR presidential suites are located in all towers, is that correct?  Is there somewhere official (other than a forum) that it states this?   My father-in-law thinks it's only buildings 5 and 6.

Edited to add: He is a Platinum VIP owner (or whatever the highest level is)... maybe he assumes he will be put in Towers 5 or 6 in one of the Reserve units (which I have no idea what that means)... or does Platinum VIP not have anything to do with Presidential Reserve?


----------



## pepperandchips

tiffne said:


> I think I read in this thread a while back that 4BR presidential suites are located in all towers, is that correct?  Is there somewhere official (other than a forum) that it states this?   My father-in-law thinks it's only buildings 5 and 6.
> 
> Edited to add: He is a Platinum VIP owner (or whatever the highest level is)... maybe he assumes he will be put in Towers 5 or 6 in one of the Reserve units (which I have no idea what that means)?



The "regular" presidential units are indeed located in building 6 but the 4 bedroom presidentials can be in any building. 

I doubt Wyndham publishes the locations of Unit types but there are many many posts here over years of stays verifying that the 4 BR presidential units are in the top floor of each tower.

Perhaps he could call the resort if he has a location request? I think that would be the best option given his Wyndham status.


----------



## tiffne

Thank you!   I'm trying to convince him to call since he seems to want Tower 5 or 6 however he doesn't think he has to since "they're all in Tower 5 or 6"...


----------



## pepperandchips

tiffne said:


> Thank you!   I'm trying to convince him to call since he seems to want Tower 5 or 6 however he doesn't think he has to since "they're all in Tower 5 or 6"...



I don't know your father in law but if he was assigned a unit in tower two I think he might learn something  I hope that doesn't offend you, I'm just imagining my own family and it gives me a chuckle! 

I've gotta say we have stayed in nearly all the towers now and they each have their advantages. I actually don't like tower 6 where the smaller presidential units are located because it's always so busy in the lobby. The other towers' "lobbies" are just a space to pass through, so I feel that the vibe is much more tranquil... BUT I am not a Wyndham owner so I prefer to be left alone for the most part.


----------



## tiffne

Yes, I had the same thought about just letting it go and being like "I TOLD YOU SO" when we get put in Tower 1!  We've stayed in Towers 1 and 2 in 2BR units and quite liked them, and I am assuming the 4BR Presidentials face the lake (??).  We've stayed in Tower 4 at the end in a 3BR unit and it was amazing.  So honestly I'm not really that fussed at which Tower we end up in.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Got the 3BR upgrade. Love the space, don't like the view.

Also, they had someone stalking people leaving the check in desk to get their "welcome packet" and direct them to the counter. I still avoided it but it wasn't as easy as walking on by this time.

Woke up to an invitation pushed under the door for the packet, as well.

Have had zero problems not having a "parking pass."


----------



## Biggen

zebrastreyepz said:


> Got the 3BR upgrade. Love the space, don't like the view.
> 
> Also, they had someone stalking people leaving the check in desk to get their "welcome packet" and direct them to the counter. I still avoided it but it wasn't as easy as walking on by this time.
> 
> Woke up to an invitation pushed under the door for the packet, as well.
> 
> Have had zero problems not having a "parking pass."



I’ve never had a good view with booking through VS. Its always a parking lot. I now just ask for a ground floor room two weeks before checkin since I’d rather not have to mess with elevators if my view will be a parking lot. Being on the ground floor makes getting in and out of the condo so much faster as well.

I’ll keep an eye out for the “stalker”. They must have wised up that people are avoiding the sales desk after checkin.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Is there a place to get ice cream at WBC?


----------



## Upatnoon

zebrastreyepz said:


> Is there a place to get ice cream at WBC?



They have a build-your-own sundae event every afternoon that costs a couple of bucks.


----------



## missingdisneymore

In the Wyndham Grand hotel, off the lobby, they have amazing ice cream.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

I'm new to even thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek (we usually stay on-site or find a place through Interval). We would like a nice resort like pool our next trip & BC seems to be on the top of the list.  From what I've read here, you can't pick your condo before you go, they are assigned to you when you check in--correct?  Looking at VRBO for my week starting March 30, there are 1 bedroom condos with 812 sq ft for $1079, or 700 sq feet 1 bedroom condos for $1252 a week...or 1 bedroom "resort" for $1314 for 753 sq ft.....or a 2 bedroom "house" for $1106, 2 bedroom condo for $1554

I guess I'm just confused....do I pick the size/square feet I would like then find the cheapest price via VRBO or Ebay?
TIA


----------



## Biggen

zebrastreyepz said:


> Is there a place to get ice cream at WBC?



Yes. Well kinda. It’s gelato. It’s in the hotel tower where the breakfast buffet is. We hit it once every trip.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Biggen

marshallandcartersmo said:


> I'm new to even thinking about staying at Bonnet Creek (we usually stay on-site or find a place through Interval). We would like a nice resort like pool our next trip & BC seems to be on the top of the list.  From what I've read here, you can't pick your condo before you go, they are assigned to you when you check in--correct?  Looking at VRBO for my week starting March 30, there are 1 bedroom condos with 812 sq ft for $1079, or 700 sq feet 1 bedroom condos for $1252 a week...or 1 bedroom "resort" for $1314 for 753 sq ft.....or a 2 bedroom "house" for $1106, 2 bedroom condo for $1554
> 
> I guess I'm just confused....do I pick the size/square feet I would like then find the cheapest price via VRBO or Ebay?
> TIA



You pick your size. So reserve the amount of bedrooms you need. We get 2 or 3 bedroom units depending on who is going.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

JuneChickie said:


> I am confused by your question :
> 
> Are you talking about the Beach Club
> 
> or choices at Bonnet Creek  , they don't have these choices at Bonnet Creek



Bonnet Creek...

Im am just going by what's listed on VRBO, the first couple listings all have choices of condo, resort, house...

If we pick our size, I'm guessing I just pick the cheapest size I want...


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## tiffne

JuneChickie said:


> NO , not all 4BR presidentials face the lake ,, some face the parking lot with a Disney Springs view or  fireworks view.
> 
> The 4BR presidentials are located in all buildings on the top floors.
> 
> and NOT always the very top floors but maybe the top 2 or 3 floors depending on the
> building .
> 
> I know this because I have stayed in them  and of course have asked about these rooms



Thank you for this but info! I told his wife to make him call and he did and conceded I was right about them being in each building.


----------



## msb578

JuneChickie said:


> There are no lifeguards at any of the pools ,
> 
> The one slide  located at the ship ,sometimes they do have a person there to monitor it
> when people come down.  this is not all the time and I'm not even sure its a life guard
> I will ask this question when I go in 2 weeks.
> But I really don't think they would need a life guard there , just someone to keep
> the order .


There is sometimes a legit lifeguard at the Tower 3 (blue) slide. When there isn't one, he/she is replaced by an "attendant".

There is always just an "attendant" at the Tower 6 slide.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## msb578

JuneChickie said:


> this is good to know , I will check on this further when I go in two weeks.
> We spend quite a bit of time in the pools and lazy rivers.
> 
> I do know and others need to know that at all of the regular pools and the lazy rivers , there
> are NO lifeguards .  I would not want anyone to send the kiddies down thinking there
> was a lifeguard or an attendant .


Yep. We have a 9 year old who thinks she knows it all when she's on the lazy rivers. It was not possible to stay with her at all times- we have a pair of younger twins. I do wish there were lifeguards (beyond the one at the slide), but I have a theory that I gave earlier in this thread as to why there aren't (aside from straight up $$).


----------



## pepperandchips

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Bonnet Creek...
> 
> Im am just going by what's listed on VRBO, the first couple listings all have choices of condo, resort, house...
> 
> If we pick our size, I'm guessing I just pick the cheapest size I want...



People put all kinds of incorrect things on Vrbo. I would ignore the square footage and message a few folks on vrbo to see what price they will give you for the unit size you are looking for during your travel dates (and decide based on bedrooms, not square feet).

I've never been successful getting Bonnet Creek through VRBO as the response I usually get lists a MUCH higher rental rate than advertised. I have personally rented through Shelby Resorts, Lise Bohm, and Farrell's Vacations. Others use Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades successfully. I've also rented through eBay a couple of times through a seller  with high ratings on their feedback. I don't see a lot of posts on this thread where people successfully rented through VRBO but it never hurts to check.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

pepperandchips said:


> People put all kinds of incorrect things on Vrbo. I would ignore the square footage and message a few folks on vrbo to see what price they will give you for the unit size you are looking for during your travel dates (and decide based on bedrooms, not square feet).
> 
> I've never been successful getting Bonnet Creek through VRBO as the response I usually get lists a MUCH higher rental rate than advertised. I have personally rented through Shelby Resorts, Lise Bohm, and Farrell's Vacations. Others use Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades successfully. I've also rented through eBay a couple of times through a seller  with high ratings on their feedback. I don't see a lot of posts on this thread where people successfully rented through VRBO but it never hurts to check.


VRBO always irritates me with the cheap price and then a boatload of "fees" no matter what property I'm looking at.


----------



## missingdisneymore

pepperandchips said:


> People put all kinds of incorrect things on Vrbo. I would ignore the square footage and message a few folks on vrbo to see what price they will give you for the unit size you are looking for during your travel dates (and decide based on bedrooms, not square feet).
> 
> I've never been successful getting Bonnet Creek through VRBO as the response I usually get lists a MUCH higher rental rate than advertised. I have personally rented through Shelby Resorts, Lise Bohm, and Farrell's Vacations. Others use Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades successfully. I've also rented through eBay a couple of times through a seller  with high ratings on their feedback. I don't see a lot of posts on this thread where people successfully rented through VRBO but it never hurts to check.





zebrastreyepz said:


> VRBO always irritates me with the cheap price and then a boatload of "fees" no matter what property I'm looking at.



Crazy how different experiences can be!  Aside from renting  from the known mega-rental companies, I found our 2 “go-to” private owners that I rent from through VRBO when possible.  They have been awesome and let me know if they can get me what I need right away.  No extra costs, fees.  We pretty much only go at holiday/peak season so rates are understandably high.  Every time, the price they offered was less than the company quotes by far.  The difference is they don’t offer a refund/rebook option but I’m ok with that.  They are whatever “level” with Wyndham  so there isn’t a cost to transfer the reservations to me.  And after finding them on VRBO and using them the first time, we did a private contracts so no VRBO fee. 

I would continue to use it as a tool and follow up.  You never know what great deal or rental relationship may come of it.  Last Nov we had on owner call us to see if we were interested in a last minute deal as someone canceled. They had to rent it as they couldn’t go themselves.  We had inquired with them but they had already used up their points, etc. and couldn’t do a reservation for us.  We got Thanksgiving week, 2BR deluxe, for $500.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Anyone here now that would like a frozen stuffed crust pepperoni digiorno, TGIF artichoke dip, and TGIF potato skins? We head out tomorrow morning and won't be using it and can't take it home.


----------



## OSUZorba

Biggen said:


> I’ve never had a good view with booking through VS. Its always a parking lot. I now just ask for a ground floor room two weeks before checkin since I’d rather not have to mess with elevators if my view will be a parking lot. Being on the ground floor makes getting in and out of the condo so much faster as well.
> 
> I’ll keep an eye out for the “stalker”. They must have wised up that people are avoiding the sales desk after checkin.



Do they actually listen to your request? I thought it was all based on when you got there? I've had a parking lot view both times . First time on the second floor right over the drop off loop in Building 4. The other was in the main building with the check in desk. I really liked being in the main building, so I didn't mind the parking lot view and it had a decent view of Illuminations.


----------



## OSUZorba

zebrastreyepz said:


> VRBO always irritates me with the cheap price and then a boatload of "fees" no matter what property I'm looking at.


I noticed the Homeaway (owned by VRBO) has started fixing this a little. The search results now show the nightly rate and the full total. I think they made this change a few days ago. Still can't sort by total, but it still helps a lot.



pepperandchips said:


> People put all kinds of incorrect things on Vrbo. I would ignore the square footage and message a few folks on vrbo to see what price they will give you for the unit size you are looking for during your travel dates (and decide based on bedrooms, not square feet).
> 
> I've never been successful getting Bonnet Creek through VRBO as the response I usually get lists a MUCH higher rental rate than advertised. I have personally rented through Shelby Resorts, Lise Bohm, and Farrell's Vacations. Others use Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades successfully. I've also rented through eBay a couple of times through a seller  with high ratings on their feedback. I don't see a lot of posts on this thread where people successfully rented through VRBO but it never hurts to check.



I've also rented from Skyauction.com (find through researching ebay listings) and Wholesale Holidays (found on Homeaway), had no issues with either. My next trip is with VS.


----------



## Biggen

OSUZorba said:


> Do they actually listen to your request? I thought it was all based on when you got there? I've had a parking lot view both times . First time on the second floor right over the drop off loop in Building 4. The other was in the main building with the check in desk. I really liked being in the main building, so I didn't mind the parking lot view and it had a decent view of Illuminations.



If you call two weeks before check-in, they will put your request into the system. Sometimes when I call, I get a person who says they can’t do that. I just wait 30 minutes and call back and speak to someone else. I’ve been doing this for a couple years now and always get the tower and floor level we want.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Just booked what will be our 3rd stay in a year at WBC through Vacation Strategy. Nothing else compares for us anymore.


----------



## pmdeve

We will be staying at Bonnet creek next month.  I would like to make some fresh seafood for my family.   Is there a good place not too far from Bonnet creek to buy fresh sea food?  Also, where do you suggest to buy fresh produce.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

pmdeve said:


> We will be staying at Bonnet creek next month.  I would like to make some fresh seafood for my family.   Is there a good place not too far from Bonnet creek to buy fresh sea food?  Also, where do you suggest to buy fresh produce.


Not sure about the seafood but we loved shopping at the Publix Super Market at Hamlin Cove on the way in to WBC. 5400 Hamlin Groves Trail, Winter Garden, FL 34787


----------



## lovethesun12

We are staying in a 3-bedroom presidential...What are the chances of some sort of fireworks view? I'd love to have one but I know we can't ask in advance. Trying not to get my hopes up =)


----------



## Upatnoon

lovethesun12 said:


> We are staying in a 3-bedroom presidential...What are the chances of some sort of fireworks view? I'd love to have one but I know we can't ask in advance. Trying not to get my hopes up =)



Chances are pretty good. the 3 bedroom presidentials are on higher floors of tower 6. If you have a lake view, you will have a direct view of the fireworks at Hollywood Studios. Now if you are on the other side of the building, you may have a view of Disney Springs. However, from there you can see the Sea World fireworks and sometimes the Orlando World Center Marriott has fireworks.


----------



## eeyoreali

Hello!  I'm new to WBC and I've been reading through as many of these pages as I can.  We're planning on going to WDW the first 2 weeks of Dec. 2019.  When can I start trying to get pricing at WBC?  It seems most places can't book until you're within so many months of the vacation.  I've seen Vacation Strategy & Vacation Upgrade as 2 that are recommending booking through.  Are there any other ways to book at WBC?  Are the rates cheaper if you book directly through WBC?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

eeyoreali said:


> Hello!  I'm new to WBC and I've been reading through as many of these pages as I can.  We're planning on going to WDW the first 2 weeks of Dec. 2019.  When can I start trying to get pricing at WBC?  It seems most places can't book until you're within so many months of the vacation.  I've seen Vacation Strategy & Vacation Upgrade as 2 that are recommending booking through.  Are there any other ways to book at WBC?  Are the rates cheaper if you book directly through WBC?


Booking directly will cost you more.

Some folks like tripbound.com but I use Vacation Strategy consistently because they have given me great customer service.


----------



## Upatnoon

eeyoreali said:


> Hello!  I'm new to WBC and I've been reading through as many of these pages as I can.  We're planning on going to WDW the first 2 weeks of Dec. 2019.  When can I start trying to get pricing at WBC?  It seems most places can't book until you're within so many months of the vacation.  I've seen Vacation Strategy & Vacation Upgrade as 2 that are recommending booking through.  Are there any other ways to book at WBC?  Are the rates cheaper if you book directly through WBC?



There are many places to book WBC. There is no best place. You have to shop around. Generally, there is a big premium that comes with booking early. 

In addition to the places you mentioned, there is also Ebay, Redweek, Tugbbs, Skyauction and even Craigslist.

The easiest place to start is on Ebay, because you can see the completed prices and get a feel for the market.

Because there are so many different places to book and prices that can be all over the map, the main thing I would focus on is being comfortable with who you are booking with and paying a price you are comfortable with.


----------



## margot31

Talk pools to me particularly for little ones.  So I have a 3 year old and a 1 year old.  We just had a trip at Yacht club and we love the set up for us the pool area didn't go as well as we hoped for our 1 year old.  Now when we go in Oct she will be 2 but she loves the water but seems to be picky. Since we are trying to save a little money by staying at WBC for the fall trip compared to staying at a disney resort and staying longer compared to our past quick trips I just want to know she will have a better time.


----------



## RangerPooh

@margot31 what did you love about the pol are at Yatch Club? WBC has 4 pools, each themed differently. Our family prefers the pool area with the lazy river as it had a zero entry. Our youngest are non/beginning swimmers, so a decent sized zero entry area is important to us. I can't recall if the pirate pool or the one with the splash pad has zero entry. I don't think the main pool does.


----------



## margot31

RangerPooh said:


> @margot31 what did you love about the pol are at Yatch Club? WBC has 4 pools, each themed differently. Our family prefers the pool area with the lazy river as it had a zero entry. Our youngest are non/beginning swimmers, so a decent sized zero entry area is important to us. I can't recall if the pirate pool or the one with the splash pad has zero entry. I don't think the main pool does.



Almost everything...things I didn't like was the slide area for my 3 year old was in more of a pool and away from the main pool.  We loved the sand thing and all but my daughter who will be 2 in Oct didn't care for it at all.  She loved the slide but for her to do it was just one of us had to be at the bottom every time to catch her before she went too far over her head in the water.  We loved the splash pad of say CBR.


----------



## msb578

You actually have access to 5 pools, because you’re allowed to use the Wyndham Grand Hotel pool.

Those, plus 2 lazy rivers (as mentioned, the Tower 5 lazy river has a small zero entry swimming area).

The main pool has a zero entry side as well.


----------



## StarCruiser

margot31 said:


> Almost everything...things I didn't like was the slide area for my 3 year old was in more of a pool and away from the main pool.  We loved the sand thing and all but my daughter who will be 2 in Oct didn't care for it at all.  She loved the slide but for her to do it was just one of us had to be at the bottom every time to catch her before she went too far over her head in the water.  We loved the splash pad of say CBR.



There is a nice splash area by the main building.  It's separated from the pools and has a gate so the little one's can't escape.  There is also a lazy river, a pool and hot tubs near the main building.  The pool is one with the zero entry as RangerPooh mentioned.

There are pools and hot tubs by Building 4.  The pool is rectangular and I think is between 3 and 5 feet deep.

By Building 5 there is a zero entry pool that connects to a lazy river.

By Building 6 there is the pirate pool.  I know there is a slide there, but believe there is a height restriction on it.  I haven't been to this one, so don't know much about it.

By Building 2/3, there is another pool with a slide, and a hot tub.  The persons on duty don't allow people to wait at the bottom and catch their kids.  Kids will need to swim to the side on their own.  So you may not have much luck using the slides.

No sand at WBC.  Happy to provide any other information that could be helpful.


----------



## SL6827

Ok, does the hotel side of the resort have a laundry room for use?  As long as there are just four in our party the hotel side is probably the way we might go, but I thought, what about laundry?


----------



## pepperandchips

SL6827 said:


> Ok, does the hotel side of the resort have a laundry room for use?  As long as there are just four in our party the hotel side is probably the way we might go, but I thought, what about laundry?



No, just the laundry service like you see with bags in other standard hotels. It's also never been more cost efficient for us to stay in the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek once you factor in the  parking and resort charges, as we always have a car if we're staying off property.


----------



## SL6827

pepperandchips said:


> No, just the laundry service like you see with bags in other standard hotels. It's also never been more cost efficient for us to stay in the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek once you factor in the  parking and resort charges, as we always have a car if we're staying off property.


That might be a game changer there, thanks for the laundry tip.


----------



## SL6827

Does anyone have a favorite building to be in here?  One pro to possibly booking at the hotel would be that we would be close to building 5 and 6, correct?  And I think I would like to be in that proximity.  So the hotel is right close?  Also, wanted to ask, if I were to request a room on a low floor, do they tend to try and fill request?  One thing I am not a fan of is being much past the 4th or 5th floor of any resort.   I did make it to the 6th floor at the AKL though.


----------



## pepperandchips

SL6827 said:


> Does anyone have a favorite building to be in here?  One pro to possibly booking at the hotel would be that we would be close to building 5 and 6, correct?  And I think I would like to be in that proximity.  So the hotel is right close?  Also, wanted to ask, if I were to request a room on a low floor, do they tend to try and fill request?  One thing I am not a fan of is being much past the 4th or 5th floor of any resort.   I did make it to the 6th floor at the AKL though.



I like building 4, but we were also in 2  last October and enjoyed that building (and had a refurbed room). We just like the quieter vibe. The hotel is between building 3 and 6. 6 is also home to the smaller presidential units so it has a check in desk and other services in its first floor, where the other towers just have vending and a small seating area, luggage carts etc. we did not care for the hustle and bustle of building 6, but others love it. 

The buildings are really not far from each other at all, it's an easy walk to enjoy all of the amenities (unless your party has mobility issues). We actually like the first floor units too - I prefer not having to wait on an elevator to go to and fro. You can't submit room requests ahead of arrival but they are usually very accommodating at check in and will try to find a room that meets your requests.


----------



## staceywj

zebrastreyepz said:


> Booking directly will cost you more.
> 
> Some folks like tripbound.com but I use Vacation Strategy consistently because they have given me great customer service.



I have used Vacation Strategy in the past and wanted a 1 BR for an upcoming trip in Oct.  Unfortunately, they only have 2 BR avail for my dates.  I did book it and was put on the wait list for a 1 BR.  I looked at tripbound.com and the 2BR is $100 less than the 2 BR from VS.  Should I cancel VS and book the 2 BR through tripbound?  Or, wait to see how the waitlist progresses?


----------



## Biggen

staceywj said:


> I have used Vacation Strategy in the past and wanted a 1 BR for an upcoming trip in Oct.  Unfortunately, they only have 2 BR avail for my dates.  I did book it and was put on the wait list for a 1 BR.  I looked at tripbound.com and the 2BR is $100 less than the 2 BR from VS.  Should I cancel VS and book the 2 BR through tripbound?  Or, wait to see how the waitlist progresses?



Is there a refund policy with tripbound? $100 isn’t much incentive to cancel IMO with VS.


----------



## staceywj

Biggen said:


> Is there a refund policy with tripbound? $100 isn’t much incentive to cancel IMO with VS.



Yes, this is what is stated online: Tripbound is pleased to offer free cancellation of an existing reservation up to 30 days for a full refund.

I am still crossing my fingers that a 1 BR opens up.


----------



## staceywj

pepperandchips said:


> I like building 4, but we were also in 2  last October and enjoyed that building (and had a refurbed room). We just like the quieter vibe. The hotel is between building 3 and 6. 6 is also home to the smaller presidential units so it has a check in desk and other services in its first floor, where the other towers just have vending and a small seating area, luggage carts etc. we did not care for the hustle and bustle of building 6, but others love it.
> 
> The buildings are really not far from each other at all, it's an easy walk to enjoy all of the amenities (unless your party has mobility issues). We actually like the first floor units too - I prefer not having to wait on an elevator to go to and fro. You can't submit room requests ahead of arrival but they are usually very accommodating at check in and will try to find a room that meets your requests.


I also agree that other bldgs have a quieter vibe.  I felt the hotel atmosphere feeling everytime I had to walk through the lobby to go up to the room. 

Just wondering, are you able to check in at bldg 6?  We usually arrive late and there is never a line but it is good to know.


----------



## Biggen

staceywj said:


> Yes, this is what is stated online: Tripbound is pleased to offer free cancellation of an existing reservation up to 30 days for a full refund.
> 
> I am still crossing my fingers that a 1 BR opens up.



30 days full refund is actually pretty good. I think that is better than what VS offers now.



staceywj said:


> I also agree that other bldgs have a quieter vibe.  I felt the hotel atmosphere feeling everytime I had to walk through the lobby to go up to the room.
> 
> Just wondering, are you able to check in at bldg 6?  We usually arrive late and there is never a line but it is good to know.



We like tower 5 on the ground floor. I’ve had success calling them two weeks before check in when the room reservation is moved to my name and requesting a specific tower and floor. I’ve done this several times and it’s worked every time.

I don’t believe you can check in at building 6. You have to go to the front lobby.


----------



## MomDad&2boys

A couple questions...

We have stayed at WBC once before but it was a few years back and my boys were much younger.  Anyone have preteens/teens that love Bonnet Creek?  Anything they specifically enjoy?  Is there a basketball court?  Certain area of the resort to request for 3 boys, ages 11,13 and 14? 

Also any experience booking through Wyndham Rewards?  We are Diamond members and wondering if anyone has received an upgrade?  I'm assuming what we've booked is a standard 2 Bedroom.


----------



## Upatnoon

MomDad&2boys said:


> A couple questions...
> 
> We have stayed at WBC once before but it was a few years back and my boys were much younger.  Anyone have preteens/teens that love Bonnet Creek?  Anything they specifically enjoy?  Is there a basketball court?  Certain area of the resort to request for 3 boys, ages 11,13 and 14?
> 
> Also any experience booking through Wyndham Rewards?  We are Diamond members and wondering if anyone has received an upgrade?  I'm assuming what we've booked is a standard 2 Bedroom.



There is a volleyball pit but no basketball court. It's a great resort, so I don't know why they wouldn't be happy.


----------



## SL6827

Do they have any problems at this resort with locals, other non-resort guest pool hopping and such?


----------



## Upatnoon

SL6827 said:


> Do they have any problems at this resort with locals, other non-resort guest pool hopping and such?


To enter the resort you need to pass through security and have a keycard to let you in.

The resort itself has 5 pools, two lazy rivers and some kid splash areas, with pool hopping allowed.

I have not had any issues in 20+ stays, but if you are at a pool and don't like the crowd you can always go to one of the others.


----------



## SL6827

Upatnoon said:


> To enter the resort you need to pass through security and have a keycard to let you in.
> 
> The resort itself has 5 pools, two lazy rivers and some kid splash areas, with pool hopping allowed.
> 
> I have not had any issues in 20+ stays, but if you are at a pool and don't like the crowd you can always go to one of the others.


Ok, just wondered how they kept those not staying there out of the pool areas.


----------



## Upatnoon

SL6827 said:


> Ok, just wondered how they kept those not staying there out of the pool areas.



If you are not staying there, you can't get into the resort at all. If you can talk your way past the guard I supposed you could use the pool, but this is no different than one of the million other resorts around Orlando.

The only pool I know where they check the pool area is the Storm Along Bay at the Beach Club, which would attract lots of pool crashers from the next door resorts.


----------



## FriendofScrump

staceywj said:


> I have used Vacation Strategy in the past and wanted a 1 BR for an upcoming trip in Oct.  Unfortunately, they only have 2 BR avail for my dates.  I did book it and was put on the wait list for a 1 BR.  I looked at tripbound.com and the 2BR is $100 less than the 2 BR from VS.  Should I cancel VS and book the 2 BR through tripbound?  Or, wait to see how the waitlist progresses?



Because of your post, I checked Tripbound for my dates and they came in at about $200 less than the quote I got (and reserved) through VS. I sent VS an email to see if they would match that price, and will let you know what I hear.  I like Tripbound's cancellation policy, but I like how I don't have to pay everything up front with VS. 

Thanks so much for your post, because you could very well save me money!


----------



## staceywj

FriendofScrump said:


> Because of your post, I checked Tripbound for my dates and they came in at about $200 less than the quote I got (and reserved) through VS. I sent VS an email to see if they would match that price, and will let you know what I hear.  I like Tripbound's cancellation policy, but I like how I don't have to pay everything up front with VS.
> 
> Thanks so much for your post, because you could very well save me money!


That was a great idea to see if they would price match it!  Keep me posted.  I would be more comfortable with keeping a 2BR if the price was less.


----------



## margot31

Is there any wheelchair rental company that bonnet creek likes on their property?  We will need to rent one and the cost is better to have one vs renting at the park each day.


----------



## chris3947

We are a large family traveling together and will book 3 rooms. We'd like them to be close together, at least in the same building. How does this work when booking through something like tripbound? Are we assigned rooms when we book, or are rooms assigned at check-in (like a normal hotel- you
make the request and keep your fingers crossed)? Thanks!


----------



## Magical2017

We have a last minute bonus trip planned for 8/20 - 8/25 for me, DH, and our two boys (12 and 9). I have been reading some of the threads and WBC sounds awesome! We have stayed at all levels of onsite, as well as many offsite properties. The past five trips have all been onsite, but we have fun no matter where we stay. I requested a quote for WBC for our stay next month. A one bedroom is available, and the quote was the same as the POP room we have booked. It seems like a no-brainer to switch to a resort with all these amenities and extra room, even though this will be a park-heavy trip. The pools alone will be awesome. There are a few things that we have to consider. 

1. We dislike driving in Orlando, so can book a shuttle to/from the airport that is mentioned at the beginning of the thread. As far as getting to and from the parks, is Uber/Lyft recommended? I thought I read you can pay to use a bus transportation but now I cannot seem to find where I read that. Would it be ill-advised to not rent a car during the trip?
2. Has anyone had difficulty getting FoP or SDD FP at 30 days out? Right now we have FoP for both AK days, plus all the other rides the kids really want to go on. I will lose those when I cancel POP. What has been your experience?


----------



## Biggen

chris3947 said:


> We are a large family traveling together and will book 3 rooms. We'd like them to be close together, at least in the same building. How does this work when booking through something like tripbound? Are we assigned rooms when we book, or are rooms assigned at check-in (like a normal hotel- you
> make the request and keep your fingers crossed)? Thanks!



You can not through the booking company. Best you can do is call the resort two weeks out from your arrival when the reservation is moved into your name and make the request right to the front desk personnel over the phone. I’ve had good luck doing this, but not for the amount of rooms you need. I only ever do it for one unit.


----------



## FriendofScrump

staceywj said:


> That was a great idea to see if they would price match it!  Keep me posted.  I would be more comfortable with keeping a 2BR if the price was less.



I talked to the Tripbound folks and was really impressed. I haven't heard back from VS, but I've decided to book with Tripbound based on my interaction with them. In addition to a lower price than what I got from VS, they offer an additional 10% off if it's your first time booking with them. Plus, I can pay 50% up front, and the remainder at 30 days prior.  I'm so excited and was even able to add another night to my trip!


----------



## Upatnoon

Magical2017 said:


> We have a last minute bonus trip planned for 8/20 - 8/25 for me, DH, and our two boys (12 and 9). I have been reading some of the threads and WBC sounds awesome! We have stayed at all levels of onsite, as well as many offsite properties. The past five trips have all been onsite, but we have fun no matter where we stay. I requested a quote for WBC for our stay next month. A one bedroom is available, and the quote was the same as the POP room we have booked. It seems like a no-brainer to switch to a resort with all these amenities and extra room, even though this will be a park-heavy trip. The pools alone will be awesome. There are a few things that we have to consider.
> 
> 1. We dislike driving in Orlando, so can book a shuttle to/from the airport that is mentioned at the beginning of the thread. As far as getting to and from the parks, is Uber/Lyft recommended? I thought I read you can pay to use a bus transportation but now I cannot seem to find where I read that. Would it be ill-advised to not rent a car during the trip?
> 2. Has anyone had difficulty getting FoP or SDD FP at 30 days out? Right now we have FoP for both AK days, plus all the other rides the kids really want to go on. I will lose those when I cancel POP. What has been your experience?


They have a shuttle, but it's more expensive than using Uber for a family and limited in service. How it even survives is a mystery.

 As for getting those hot attractions at 30 days, it will come down to luck and persistence in searching. You usually need to be more than 60 days out to get those attractions.

There's a large thread about people getting "throw away" rooms so they can get those hot fast passes and then stay off-site, like at WBC.

You can also do rope drop or late at night to cut down on waits.


----------



## Magical2017

Thank you! We booked today and were told we would get an updgrade to the Presidential one bedroom. We will have to take our chance with FP, and Uber or Lyft to the parks sounds perfect.


----------



## staceywj

FriendofScrump said:


> I talked to the Tripbound folks and was really impressed. I haven't heard back from VS, but I've decided to book with Tripbound based on my interaction with them. In addition to a lower price than what I got from VS, they offer an additional 10% off if it's your first time booking with them. Plus, I can pay 50% up front, and the remainder at 30 days prior.  I'm so excited and was even able to add another night to my trip!


That is great to hear.  VS stated that I am first on the waitlist so I am going to try to wait for awhile.  If a 1 BR does not come avail before the cancellation time then I will book with tripbound.


----------



## Biggen

So I called Tripbound and they were also cheaper than my VS reservation I currently have AND their refund policy is better.  So I canceled my VS reservation and booked with Tripbound.  Thanks @FriendofScrump for that!!


----------



## SL6827

I got a dummy quote from TB and VS, and TB was cheaper for me as well.  I was wondering about Ebay though?  I don't know if I would chance it with them.  Are those trips legit and such?


----------



## Biggen

SL6827 said:


> I got a dummy quote from TB and VS, and TB was cheaper for me as well.  I was wondering about Ebay though?  I don't know if I would chance it with them.  Are those trips legit and such?



They are legit.  At least the ones I've dealt with in the past.  Check their feedback to be sure. 

Tripbound claimed they were running a "July Special", hence the cheaper pricing.  Their cancellation policy though is also major plus.  Most of the megarenters don't give full refunds inside of 60 days but Tripbound does.  That is gold!


----------



## staceywj

Magical2017 said:


> Thank you! We booked today and were told we would get an updgrade to the Presidential one bedroom. We will have to take our chance with FP, and Uber or Lyft to the parks sounds perfect.



Did you have to pay a difference for a 1 Br Pres vs 1 BR deluxe?


----------



## Magical2017

No, there was no difference in price. The person I had been emailing called me after I gave my information and told me about the upgrade.


----------



## staceywj

Magical2017 said:


> No, there was no difference in price. The person I had been emailing called me after I gave my information and told me about the upgrade.


You got lucky!  I called today and inquired about the 10% off for first time customers, the rep, Hannah told me that the July special prices are already discounted and other further discounts would not apply.  She stated that after the trip we would receive a survey with a discount that can be applied for a future trip.

I did book a 2 BR that was $100 less than VS.  I also asked about a 1 BR deluxe and she stated that a 1 BR presidential is avail but it was a little more than a 2 BR.  

I still have my 2 BR with VS but will wait and see if a 1 BR comes avail before I hit the 60 day mark.

I do feel comfortable using them but just trying to get the best rate as I have three trips planned in a 4 month span!


----------



## Magical2017

I read somewhere on here about owners getting upgrades, so I wonder if the WBC owner just happened to have the upgrade. .
I am more familiar with DVC than WBC, though.


----------



## Upatnoon

Magical2017 said:


> I read somewhere on here about owners getting upgrades, so I wonder if the WBC owner just happened to have the upgrade. .
> I am more familiar with DVC than WBC, though.



Certain Wyndham timeshare owners can indeed get upgrades. This used to be something owners could manipulate but now it is more random. This is one of the reasons why WBC prices have increased.


----------



## staceywj

Upatnoon said:


> Certain Wyndham timeshare owners can indeed get upgrades. This used to be something owners could manipulate but now it is more random. This is one of the reasons why WBC prices have increased.



Thanks Magical2017 and Upatnoon, that makes sense.


----------



## SL6827

Upatnoon said:


> Certain Wyndham timeshare owners can indeed get upgrades. This used to be something owners could manipulate but now it is more random. This is one of the reasons why WBC prices have increased.


How did they manipulate to get upgrades?  And them doing so made the prices of WBC increase?


----------



## quietgirll

So bear with me, this is completely a new thing for me- think we are going to try WBC for our Dec 12-17 trip. I just got quotes from Vacation Strategies- should I go ahead and roll with those, or am I reading on this thread that I should wait until CLOSER to the trip to find better deals?? TIA!


----------



## Upatnoon

SL6827 said:


> How did they manipulate to get upgrades?  And them doing so made the prices of WBC increase?



Here's an example: They would book a 1BR and a 2BR far out using their timeshare points. As you get closer to the travel date, WBC cuts the number of points needed to rent. The owner would then cancel the 2BR and then get a free upgrade of their 1BR to the 2BR they just canceled. This "cancel and rebook" technique has largely been eliminated.

Because of that, its more expensive for renters to acquire units, so they want to pass on the cost to the people renting.


----------



## Upatnoon

quietgirll said:


> So bear with me, this is completely a new thing for me- think we are going to try WBC for our Dec 12-17 trip. I just got quotes from Vacation Strategies- should I go ahead and roll with those, or am I reading on this thread that I should wait until CLOSER to the trip to find better deals?? TIA!



Yes, the general rule is you will pay a premium for booking early. 

You didn't say how much your VS quote was, or if you shopped around. WBC prices are all over the place.


----------



## Biggen

I called Tripbound again this morning to inquire about a reservation in January of '19.  We already have a 3 bedroom booked through VS but I wanted to see if TB was competitive.  The TB quote came in slightly higher than the VS quote did.  I told TB that I already had the VS reservation booked and it was lower.  The young lady asked me what I paid and TB was able to beat the VS price by about $40 after I was put on a quick hold. 

I declined making the change since it wasn't enough incentive to mess around with canceling with VS.  Had it been a $100+ difference I probably would have changed it.  At any rate, it does sound like TB is willing to "wheel and deal" a bit.  They also run specials from time to time like they are running this month.  That coupled with their 31+ days out full refund policy will make them my 1st phone call when getting price quotes.


----------



## pepperandchips

margot31 said:


> Is there any wheelchair rental company that bonnet creek likes on their property?  We will need to rent one and the cost is better to have one vs renting at the park each day.



We rented an ECV once when my mom was recovering from a broken foot. You can use any of the local wheelchair/ecv rental companies and they will drop off at bell services. If you are considering an ecv rental I would look into the different models available from each company. The model my mom rented was advertised as easy to disassemble and reassemble (we put it in the trunk of her car to go to the parks) but it turned out to be very heavy and cumbersome. We would have been up a creek without my husband there to lift the heavy parts. We saw other models in the parks that looked lighter and smaller and wished we had one of those instead.


----------



## staceywj

We also rented an ECV once for my mom and it was such and agree that is was so heavy and cumbersome to disassemble.  DH is a strong guy, too.  If we had to do it again, I would rent it daily from Disney no matter how much we would have saved.


----------



## magicmountainmama

We're considering an off-site stay in July 2019.  WBC looks beautiful & the price can't be beat.  Do all rooms here have balconies, or just the presidential?  We're hoping for a 3 bedroom, but will make a 2 bedroom work if that's all we can get.  
Thanks all!


----------



## pepperandchips

magicmountainmama said:


> We're considering an off-site stay in July 2019.  WBC looks beautiful & the price can't be beat.  Do all rooms here have balconies, or just the presidential?  We're hoping for a 3 bedroom, but will make a 2 bedroom work if that's all we can get.
> Thanks all!



Yup, even the deluxe units have balconies (though the first floor units probably technically have "patios"). I hope your plans work out, there are so many of us who love this resort and would be glad to welcome you to the club


----------



## SL6827

Is this resort quite possibly the most popular one for "off-site" stays with die-hard Disney people?  I don't plan on doing the parks and such with a stay here, just using the resort's pools and play areas for a couple of nights, then a four night stay at Disney with my DVC.  Just dipping my toe in the off-site waters to test it out a bit.


----------



## Upatnoon

SL6827 said:


> Is this resort quite possibly the most popular one for "off-site" stays with die-hard Disney people?  I don't plan on doing the parks and such with a stay here, just using the resort's pools and play areas for a couple of nights, then a four night stay at Disney with my DVC.  Just dipping my toe in the off-site waters to test it out a bit.



There are many great offsite resorts. What makes WBC unique its location -- right in the middle of Disney World. On top of that is the space for what you pay, especially considering what you pay for Disney reports.


----------



## Biggen

SL6827 said:


> Is this resort quite possibly the most popular one for "off-site" stays with die-hard Disney people?  I don't plan on doing the parks and such with a stay here, just using the resort's pools and play areas for a couple of nights, then a four night stay at Disney with my DVC.  Just dipping my toe in the off-site waters to test it out a bit.



There are other hotels that have been built closer to Disney Springs recently. I think there are about half a dozen over there. The problem is, you don’t get as much for your money in those. You will pay as much for a one bedroom hotel than you will for a 2 or 3 bedroom condo and the hotels charge you a daily parking fee which WBC does not.

There is lots to do at WBC. It’s a beautiful property right smack dab in Disney World. It’s a 5 minute drive to Disney Springs. The only other property I’d consider staying offsite would be Windsor Hills especially if I was traveling with a very large group that needed the space of a house instead of a condo.


----------



## margot31

Its been years since we have stayed off property i mean years.  So I got used to the bus system dropping me off basically at the front gate for the past few years.  If I wanted to be at MK rope drop or at least on that side of the lake around that time how much time should I leave myself?  We will have one handicap car and one non handicap car.


----------



## Upatnoon

margot31 said:


> Its been years since we have stayed off property i mean years.  So I got used to the bus system dropping me off basically at the front gate for the past few years.  If I wanted to be at MK rope drop or at least on that side of the lake around that time how much time should I leave myself?  We will have one handicap car and one non handicap car.



MK is the longest because you have to take the Monorail or ferry. 

When I stay offsite and go to MK, I always assume an hour from the time I leave my room to the time I am walking down Main Street.

It often doesn't take that long, but if you have to wait for the ferry at TTC, encounter a long line at security, all these things can add up.


----------



## margot31

Upatnoon said:


> MK is the longest because you have to take the Monorail or ferry.
> 
> When I stay offsite and go to MK, I always assume an hour from the time I leave my room to the time I am walking down Main Street.
> 
> It often doesn't take that long, but if you have to wait for the ferry at TTC, encounter a long line at security, all these things can add up.



With the boat or the monorail is what I am factoring in...I just not sure if the crowds and all is also an issue.  Let alone 1 person in our party takes FOREVER to get ready.


----------



## msb578

For an MK day, valet parking at the CR and walking to MK is worth the splurge, if you can swing it. The walking path has its own security lane, and it was a breeze to get through.


----------



## inspectorgadget

msb578 said:


> For an MK day, valet parking at the CR and walking to MK is worth the splurge, if you can swing it. The walking path has its own security lane, and it was a breeze to get through.


Hmmm. .. Not a bad idea. How much is it for valet parking there?


----------



## Biggen

margot31 said:


> Its been years since we have stayed off property i mean years.  So I got used to the bus system dropping me off basically at the front gate for the past few years.  If I wanted to be at MK rope drop or at least on that side of the lake around that time how much time should I leave myself?  We will have one handicap car and one non handicap car.



We leave an hour before park opening.  Its a 15 minute drive by the time you factor in traffic and getting through the parking fee collection gates.  Then another 30 minutes or so of trams/ferries and security.

We have also got into the habit of paying for preferred parking.  You get right up to the front so you can avoid the parking lot trams plus your feet will love you at the end of the day when your car is close to the exit.


----------



## msb578

inspectorgadget said:


> Hmmm. .. Not a bad idea. How much is it for valet parking there?


It’s $33 plus tips. Not everyone will find the upcharge worth it, but it saved us quite a bit of time (and more importantly, hassle).

It’s not something I’d do everyday, but for our one MK day, it was great.


----------



## magicmountainmama

msb578 said:


> For an MK day, valet parking at the CR and walking to MK is worth the splurge, if you can swing it. The walking path has its own security lane, and it was a breeze to get through.



Do you need to have an ADR scheduled to use the valet parking, or anyone can do it?


----------



## tiffne

This last trip we had EMM that started at 7:45 (9:00 park open), so we left WBC at 6:45.  The parking booths weren't even open yet so we drove through. Around 7:00 we were in one of the first 2 rows of parking right by TTC.  Only the resort monorail was running and with security, we arrived at the MK gate at 7:35-ish.  So, I'd say give yourself an hour travel time to get to the MK gates.


----------



## msb578

magicmountainmama said:


> Do you need to have an ADR scheduled to use the valet parking, or anyone can do it?


If you want it to be a guarantee, make an ADR.

But on most days, you don’t need one. If you’re going during a peak week like Christmas or Easter, you might have trouble. Also, if there is a major convention going on at the CR, the valet lot may fill up. There is a website that lists major Orlando conventions, including those at the Disney resorts.

I valet parked in April this year and I had no trouble at the guard shack. I did say “I might dine at The Wave today”- which I was considering- but the guy didn’t even care about that.


----------



## KristinU

MomDad&2boys said:


> We have stayed at WBC once before but it was a few years back and my boys were much younger.  Anyone have preteens/teens that love Bonnet Creek?  Anything they specifically enjoy?  Is there a basketball court?  Certain area of the resort to request for 3 boys, ages 11,13 and 14?



We have a 14 year old DS and have been taking his friend along for the past 3 years.  The first year they loved the lazy river pool at building 5 and ping pong (at age 12), the 2nd year they liked the deeper pool at building 4 and throwing around some of those water ball things (age 13).  This past year (age 14) they spent the most time playing pool and hanging out in the room staring at their phones .  I think they only swam twice during the week, maybe twice.  No basketball court, but my guys wouldn't use one anyway.  I think it all just depends on the kids and what their current "thing" is.  We usually let them bring an xbox along as well.

We were in building 5 the first 2 years and building 1 this past year.  So closer to the pool tables this past year, and I don't know if that proximity had anything to do with their preference or it was just them choosing something different.

While DH and I preferred the calmer feel over in building 1, I think our guys liked the location of building 5 better.  We've also been in 6, that lobby is more active than I prefer, but that location is nice too.  I think 4, 5 or 6 would be my request.


----------



## pepperandchips

Don't forget you can also take an Uber/Lyft/taxi to the contemporary as well to use the walking path. We usually splurge on that once a trip for our MK day if we are trying to make it in early. Might be less expensive than valet or preferred parking depending on your party size and what size car you'd need.


----------



## blakefamily

We just booked for the last week of Feb 2019 thru RCI.  This will be our 3rd time at WBC. 2 families in a 2bedroom, do they offer pack n plays or rollaways??our friends 2littles


----------



## Upatnoon

blakefamily said:


> We just booked for the last week of Feb 2019 thru RCI.  This will be our 3rd time at WBC. 2 families in a 2bedroom, do they offer pack n plays or rollaways??our friends 2littles



They have pack n plays. Request them when you check in and they will be brought to your unit.


----------



## Petalnick

I am very interested in staying here in April 2020. I was wondering if anybody know when I could start thinking of booking. I will be coming from the UK so want my holiday organised as soon as possible.


----------



## Biggen

Petalnick said:


> I am very interested in staying here in April 2020. I was wondering if anybody know when I could start thinking of booking. I will be coming from the UK so want my holiday organised as soon as possible.



I'm not sure if you can book that far out yet.  You may want to call up Vacation Strategy or Tripbound to find out.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

RE: Using Valet at CR....I did have a guard give me grief over it. He eventually let me in, though, and he was the only one. I mentioned it to the Valet folks and they knew who I was talking about and said he was grumpy with everyone.


----------



## Biggen

zebrastreyepz said:


> RE: Using Valet at CR....I did have a guard give me grief over it. He eventually let me in, though, and he was the only one. I mentioned it to the Valet folks and they knew who I was talking about and said he was grumpy with everyone.



Can't you just say you are having breakfast there?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Biggen said:


> Can't you just say you are having breakfast there?


I told him we were eating at the Contempo which we did. I wanted that Chicago Style Italian Beef!

He was just really ornery about it.

Valet people were AWESOME, though.


----------



## Biggen

zebrastreyepz said:


> I told him we were eating at the Contempo which we did. I wanted that Chicago Style Italian Beef!
> 
> He was just really ornery about it.
> 
> Valet people were AWESOME, though.



I bet the hotel manager would not be happy to hear that the gate personnel are giving paying customers a hard time.


----------



## ceburto2

What is the best way to reserve WBC nights to extend a SkyAuction trip? I can get a 7 night stay off of SkyAuction, but mfy family needs 9 nights total. Tried searching the thread, but no relevant answer seemed available. Thanks in advance.

-ceburto2


----------



## sheri18

BigredNole said:


> AS the previous poster stated, you cannot just show up, at least not at WBC. You could possibly do it at the hotel building of Wyndham Grand Orlando but it is just a studio room (I believe).
> 
> The best thing to do is go to TUG (Timeshare User Group), join, and ask on the boards. You will most likely find Gold or Platinum VIP owners that are more than willing to check availability, book at the massive discount rate, and get you something if there is inventory. The advantage of a PlatVIP owner is they can book inside 60-days for 50% of the points AND get a free room upgrade based on inventory. If you are booking a 2BR Dlx and the only upgrade available is a 4BR Pres, they can book the 4BR Pres at 50% of the points for the 2BR Dlx.


How and where do you find this info...


----------



## Upatnoon

ceburto2 said:


> What is the best way to reserve WBC nights to extend a SkyAuction trip? I can get a 7 night stay off of SkyAuction, but mfy family needs 9 nights total. Tried searching the thread, but no relevant answer seemed available. Thanks in advance.
> 
> -ceburto2



You can book a 9-trip, but not from Sky Auction. You would need to find an owner or broker who deals in WBC to book a stay of that length.

You can book units directly from the resort, but they cost a lot more, there are minimum stays, and you may have to move units.


----------



## BigredNole

sheri18 said:


> How and where do you find this info...


Since then, there was a change to Wyndham's reservation system. I think most of the information is still valid, but automatic upgrades are not there. You have to do a lot of research, a lot of searching, be patient, and most importantly be flexible. What I mean by be flexible is not only consider WBC, consider other resorts, the week you vacation as well. 

To give an example, I was about to bite the bullet for our summer trip on June 16-June 23, pay $800 for a 1BR stay at WBC. There were no deals to be had and the people I look to confirmed there were going to be no deals (100% booked). I kept searching and hoping. I found a rental for June 15-June 22nd. It pulls my stay in a day, but still 7-nights. This was for Reunion Resort, not WBC. It was a 3BR/3BA unit for $550. Money was a little tighter this vacation, so we chose to go there. The $250 price difference covered groceries and adult beverages in the room for the week. We also tripled the space. Accommodations were equal with WBC. Activities were much less, but we were at the parks. 

Friends just stayed at Mariott Sabal Palms and it is equally as gorgeous. My recommendation is not to think that WBC is the only option. There are tons more. The location is great, but only saves maybe 5 minutes tops from other resorts.


----------



## dreajoy

Has anyone ever booked through VRBO? Is this a good option?


----------



## missingdisneymore

dreajoy said:


> Has anyone ever booked through VRBO? Is this a good option?


Several times.  VRBO is just a listing site for owners or rental agencies. Just check out each listing carefully and see which owner or agency you would be comfortable renting from and has availability. VRBO  offers you an added level assurance and protection in the event something goes wrong with the rental agency, although we’ve never had a negative experience.


----------



## sheri18

I want to apologize first for this question...I am sure it has been asked and answered many times...but...I am new to this thread...started reading this last batch am on page 150...and cannot wait until I can find answer...lol...would like to book asap...
We are looking to rent for 1-12-19 through 1-19-19....
I was looking at VROB   then i saw a few posters booked through Ebay...   I found a really good price...has anyone booked through this...is it ok to do so?
thank you all...sorry again if this is repetitive....


----------



## BigredNole

sheri18 said:


> has anyone booked through this...is it ok to do so?
> thank you all...sorry again if this is repetitive....


Booking through a renter always has risk. There are few places that can truly guarantee. You have to limit your risk and be willing to accept some amount.


----------



## pepperandchips

sheri18 said:


> I want to apologize first for this question...I am sure it has been asked and answered many times...but...I am new to this thread...started reading this last batch am on page 150...and cannot wait until I can find answer...lol...would like to book asap...
> We are looking to rent for 1-12-19 through 1-19-19....
> I was looking at VROB   then i saw a few posters booked through Ebay...   I found a really good price...has anyone booked through this...is it ok to do so?
> thank you all...sorry again if this is repetitive....



I have used eBay a couple of times. Look at the seller's feedback and see if any of the feedback is about vacations (I.e. They don't all say "super fast shipping"). I have never had a problem but you might also want to check eBay's guarantees as well in the event you needed to use it, and pay with your most customer-friendly card in the event you need to dispute the charge later. 

There are also a lot of listings on VRBO and eBay that will say "$129/night, any month" or something like that but then when you actually tell them your dates they're like oh that's $269 a night, so just make sure that the listing is clear that it's actually your dates. 

And don't feel bad about asking questions, this is a fan forum of information meant to let people willing to help connect with those who have questions. We are here to help!


----------



## sheri18

They have percent feedback.  Of (1855) 
I would use Amex 
It is a good deal.  
Have never stayed At Bonnet Creek 
Been reading this thread.  Sounds like a good place to stay 
Thank you


----------



## Deb123

We have exchanged into WBC several times through RCI (we have another timeshare in SC that we deposit into RCI every yr). Absolutely LOVE WBC. We are also DVC members so I am pretty familiar with how RCI as well as DVC works. However, I am starting to think more and more of actually owning at WBC. This would guarantee that I can get into WBC when I want to. I have seen several very reasonable priced contracts on the resale market. My question is, can anyone steer me in the right direction as to how Club Wyndham works? Really would not like to be hit with unexpected charges, etc. I appreciate any help with this!!


----------



## eeyoreali

I've read many people saying book closer to your date of travel for better deals.  How close do you mean?  I'm thinking end of Nov/beginning of Dec 2019. Also, what would be the best or average rate for a week stay?  I received a quote of $1800 and $1900 for 2 different companies for the same dates.  One place said they could book it for me in November and the other place said they couldn't book it until Feb 2019.


----------



## pepperandchips

eeyoreali said:


> I've read many people saying book closer to your date of travel for better deals.  How close do you mean?  I'm thinking end of Nov/beginning of Dec 2019. Also, what would be the best or average rate for a week stay?  I received a quote of $1800 and $1900 for 2 different companies for the same dates.  One place said they could book it for me in November and the other place said they couldn't book it until Feb 2019.



What size unit? If you looking for a 2 bedroom deluxe and are not traveling over Thanksgiving, I would look for a rate of about $1200 for 7 nights. Many folks pay less, many pay more. You will pay a premium for booking a year in advance. If you go with someone with a full cancellation/refund policy you can book a reservation for peace of mind and continue to shop rates. I think most people saying "book close to your dates" means 60 days or less. WBC has a huge inventory of 2 br deluxe units so if you aren't traveling over a holiday (thanksgiving or Christmas) you will likely find a better rate by waiting.

That said, $1800 isn't totally outlandish so if you're comfortable with it and want to book this far out, go for it.


----------



## staceywj

We are checking in soon and have been there a few times...family is having a debate between Tower 5 and 6.  Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## pepperandchips

staceywj said:


> We are checking in soon and have been there a few times...family is having a debate between Tower 5 and 6.  Which do you prefer and why?



I don't like the hubbub in the lobby of Tower 6, personally, and would prefer not to stay there again. Also the smaller presidential units are located in 6 and I suspect (though maybe someone else can confirm) that they are on the upper floors, so my tower 6 unit had a non-view overlooking roof and the enclosure surrounding the trash compactor. I prefer the quieter buildings so I like 5 better, but that's us. 

The advantage of building 6 to me is the attached parking deck so you don't even have to go outside to get to the car if it's raining. On the other hand, i always had to use the call button to get out of that deck so I didn't care for that. 

My preference is to request a higher floor or lake view rather than a specific building, but for context we also don't have any problem walking around to the other pools or amenities.


----------



## staceywj

Thank you JuneChickie and Pepperandchips!  Even though DH loved Tower 6, I totally agree that the lobby is just too busy for me.  Although, I did not even know you can access the garage without going outside.  (I may not tell him!)


----------



## BigredNole

eeyoreali said:


> I've read many people saying book closer to your date of travel for better deals.  How close do you mean?  I'm thinking end of Nov/beginning of Dec 2019. Also, what would be the best or average rate for a week stay?  I received a quote of $1800 and $1900 for 2 different companies for the same dates.  One place said they could book it for me in November and the other place said they couldn't book it until Feb 2019.


That is insanely expensive unless it is a 4BR Presidential. This would be XMas/New Years rates and that would be high. This is why flexibility is key. There are literally 100s of places to book last minute. WBC is not the only place. Keep searching for the best deal. I would stay at other places like Sheraton Vistana, Orange Lake, Westlake, and any number of others for $800 rather than pay $1,800 for WBC. WBC is nice, but not at a $1,000 premium

When are you going?


----------



## eeyoreali

pepperandchips said:


> What size unit? If you looking for a 2 bedroom deluxe and are not traveling over Thanksgiving, I would look for a rate of about $1200 for 7 nights. Many folks pay less, many pay more. You will pay a premium for booking a year in advance. If you go with someone with a full cancellation/refund policy you can book a reservation for peace of mind and continue to shop rates. I think most people saying "book close to your dates" means 60 days or less. WBC has a huge inventory of 2 br deluxe units so if you aren't traveling over a holiday (thanksgiving or Christmas) you will likely find a better rate by waiting.
> 
> That said, $1800 isn't totally outlandish so if you're comfortable with it and want to book this far out, go for it.







BigredNole said:


> That is insanely expensive unless it is a 4BR Presidential. This would be XMas/New Years rates and that would be high. This is why flexibility is key. There are literally 100s of places to book last minute. WBC is not the only place. Keep searching for the best deal. I would stay at other places like Sheraton Vistana, Orange Lake, Westlake, and any number of others for $800 rather than pay $1,800 for WBC. WBC is nice, but not at a $1,000 premium
> 
> When are you going?




Thank you for the responses.  The quotes I got are actually for a two week stay not just one week, which is why the price seems high.  It is also for a 2 bedroom.  I'm used to needing to book out as far as possible for Disney, but this would be our first offsite stay.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Question from a first time WBC-er.....We are attending MNSSHP the same day we are scheduled to check in.  Check-in is at 4, which is the time we plan on being at MK.  Do they allow you to ever check-in early like Disney or is 4 the hard and fast rule?  Will they hold bags at bell services and drop off when room is ready if we are not there?  TIA!!!


----------



## KristinU

gatormom2tots said:


> Question from a first time WBC-er.....We are attending MNSSHP the same day we are scheduled to check in.  Check-in is at 4, which is the time we plan on being at MK.  Do they allow you to ever check-in early like Disney or is 4 the hard and fast rule?  Will they hold bags at bell services and drop off when room is ready if we are not there?  TIA!!!



They'll get you in early if there's a room ready for you, but there isn't any guarantee or anything like that.  And yes, they'll hold luggage for you, even refrigerated and frozen food if you do a grocery stop before your room is ready.


----------



## gatormom2tots

KristinU said:


> They'll get you in early if there's a room ready for you, but there isn't any guarantee or anything like that.  And yes, they'll hold luggage for you, even refrigerated and frozen food if you do a grocery stop before your room is ready.



Okay- so pretty much like Disney!  Thank you!!!


----------



## lovethesun12

Hi all!

Does anyone know of a nearby bakery where I can have a cake (Disney theme) delivered to Bonnet Creek? I’d like to be able to have it delivered to our room or picked up at the lobby; I don’t really want to drive somewhere to get it. TIA!


----------



## AK Tay

tiffne said:


> This last trip we had EMM that started at 7:45 (9:00 park open), so we left WBC at 6:45.  The parking booths weren't even open yet so we drove through. Around 7:00 we were in one of the first 2 rows of parking right by TTC.  Only the resort monorail was running and with security, we arrived at the MK gate at 7:35-ish.  So, I'd say give yourself an hour travel time to get to the MK gates.



Sorry new to the post. Is EMM a breakfast reservation? How do you get to those through the ropes/closed park areas?


----------



## AK Tay

I have been an owner at Bonnet Creek for many years. We love our family time there. We have another trip planned in October. I have been following this blog since our first trip, and really gained a lot of great info from the posts. I really enjoy the pictures that everyone posts. That really helped for our first trip to get a good picture of what it would be like.


----------



## AK Tay

eeyoreali said:


> I've read many people saying book closer to your date of travel for better deals.  How close do you mean?  I'm thinking end of Nov/beginning of Dec 2019. Also, what would be the best or average rate for a week stay?  I received a quote of $1800 and $1900 for 2 different companies for the same dates.  One place said they could book it for me in November and the other place said they couldn't book it until Feb 2019.


With The opening of star Wars in late fall of 2019, things might book up faster than normal. just something to consider.


----------



## JuneChickie

~


----------



## BostonEd

$20 per box is absurd. I don't fault them for wanting to charge for this service. But they need to have a set price list, and clear rules (e.g., boxed or unboxed groceries), and make that info available, preferably online. This is not the kind of thing people want to be surprised about.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## ibob52

*We were going to have a Amazon purchase delivered to a Amazon Locker *

*hopefully to the 7/11 Store on 535  *

*I use the WBC zip code 32830 as a locator tool.*

*The package size would be the size of a cell phone when packed and shipped.*

*This was before a package charge was implemented . I did not want to not use WBC Bell *

*Services for handling a package . just in case it got lost (belt & suspenders)*


----------



## KristinU

Oh ugh, following suit with the Disney resorts. 



ibob52 said:


> * I did not want to not use WBC Bell*
> 
> *Services for handling a package . just in case it got lost (belt & suspenders)*



Personally, we've never trusted the timing on ordering anything after having two failed shipping attempts at Disney resorts over the years.  I think the Amazon Locker approach is wise...big resorts are just too big for me to trust that my package will find its way to me on a timely basis.


----------



## missingdisneymore

AK Tay said:


> Sorry new to the post. Is EMM a breakfast reservation? How do you get to those through the ropes/closed park areas?


EMM is Early Morning Magic, a separate early entry ticketed event that also includes breakfast.  Several attractions are open during this time.


----------



## sheri18

Biggen said:


> I have an October stay booked and a January ‘19 stay booked now. I always book early. I’m not interested in gambling on getting a cheaper rate by waiting.
> 
> Everything at WBC has gone up about 25% with the Wyndham reservation changes. Still a bargain compared to staying on Disney so we still gladly pay it.


Hi, I am booking for January 2019 too..a 2 bedroom.  What are the prices for that around...so many differnt prices on many sites?


----------



## katallo

Try Vacation Strategies, Vacation Upgrades and also Skyauction.  They had weeks in January listed.


----------



## Biggen

sheri18 said:


> Hi, I am booking for January 2019 too..a 2 bedroom.  What are the prices for that around...so many differnt prices on many sites?



We paid about $1000 for a three bedroom for 4 nights (Jan 10 - 14) via Vacation Strategy. I also priced with Tripbound but they were more expensive.


----------



## sheri18

Well I did it...I booked though Ebay...hope it all works out...we booked through Magicalholidays...has anyone used them before...the price for a 2 bedroom was really good...the site had 100% positive feedback...fingers crossed I did the right thing..
that being said...we are going January 12-19th     2-2 bedrooms...plan on using uber mostly...DH1 is staying at the beach club...so we might just uber there on the epoct and HS days...so excited...but nervous at same time about reservation...
any feed back on magicalholidays...apppreciated...


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## sheri18

JuneChickie said:


> I have booked on EBay through Magical Holidays and they are very reputable. Never had any issues with them and would most definitely book through them again in eBay.
> I have booked with them several times this way and very happy each time.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Would Not Book Vacation Strategy through eBay ever again . Their rules are very different on eBay than if you go through them directly .
> If there are problems they give you the hand and tell you to take it up with eBay and eBay says work it out with them. Same company but I will never book through them on EBay again
> We had a bad experience that could  have easily been fixed since it was over 2 months out from our check in date. They refused to help.


Thanks...I was nervous it was such a good price...sometimes worry about "if its to good to be true" lol
We are so excited...1st time at this resort...been reading all the past posts...


----------



## BeeMcGee

We are at Bonnet Creek right now, have had a wonderful week. Tomorrow is our last park day and we leave on Tuesday morning.

Is anyone else here now or checking in tomorrow?  We will have a few grocery items left and would love to find them a good home... ketchup, a package of frozen pierogi, most of a package of: flour, sugar, salt.

There will likely be other stuff but I am trying to see what we use up today (a resort day) before promising anything!

I really appreciate this thread, it helped a lot in my planning! I saw there are starting to be charges for packages, I did Amazon PrimeNow, it was easy and there was no extra charge because it was food.  Just be careful, the bell services person gave me someone else's grocery order with mine and I didn't notice until I got them all the way to the room!

Bridget


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## BeeMcGee

JuneChickie said:


> We are here now and would love to have the leftover share items .
> send me a pm with your building , room number and a good time for tomorrow nite to stop over.
> 
> Thank you for sharing



Hi there!  I am brand new to the forum, is there maybe a post number or time requirement before I can send a PM?  I can't seem to find how to do it.  We should be in this evening (packing :-/ ) so email me when you get back to the resort. We are in building 4.  godiva at web9 dot com .  Or you might be able to PM me and I can reply?

B


----------



## RangerPooh

Do you know if the "handling fee" on items delivered to the resort is for all guests? Including WBC owners?


----------



## ibob52

JuneChickie said:


> Building 4 will be closed for remodel for 3 months starting in September.
> Its nice to see they keep the rooms up to date.


*
I am a WBC Renter so I have absolutely no say in what or how things should be 

considered when there is a Remodel/Refurbish of a Building . But if I did it would be . 

* Add a New Dresser in the 2nd Bedroom . one with actual drawers
     (this is possibly on the Refurb List) Building 2 had a newer dresser in the 2nd Bedroom.

* Add a additional Light in 2nd Bedroom . the current 1 table lamp is not sufficient.

* Install a Water Filter to the Kitchen Faucet . the Water at WBC stinks.
      We buy water when we do our Supply Run.

I used Shelby Resorts via ebay for our WBC Summer 2018 Vacation . there was zero hiccups (minor problems) on our vacation . Shelby has been around for quite a while . his ebay Rentals are like last minute (in a few weeks) and the price is discounted . when compared to his Website Rentals.

I would definitely use him again . for the right price.*


----------



## Smittolis

I don't suppose anyone is staying here at any point during August 9th-15th? We are in town and I'd love to check these out in person for future stays.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## staceywj

Thank you for updating us regarding delivery charges.  I was going to order (food, paper goods, etc)  from Amazon Prime and Garfen Grocer but thinking the entire order should come from Garden Grocer.  

I will also share my experience late next week.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## BeeMcGee

Ok JuneChickie, I've got things packed up, let me know when you're ready.

Everyone else: I ordered a Disney book from Amazon that we couldn't find at the shops in the park, it was delivered today. Even for a fairly small package WBC tried to charge me $20.  I complained and they waived the fee.


----------



## BeeMcGee

JuneChickie said:


> Bridget ,
> We went down to the lobby at 7:45 and waited for you till 8:15 .
> No one showed up so we went back to the room to order pizza



Sorry, I didn't know you were waiting--I can come down if you still want the stuff. Let me know.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## BeeMcGee

Mission accomplished!  Nice to meet you. Hope things come in handy!   Have fun this week!


----------



## JuneChickie

BeeMcGee said:


> Mission accomplished!  Nice to meet you. Hope things come in handy!



They will and thanks again


----------



## ustasmom

Does anyone have a link to a room map for WBC? I need to make a room request sooner rather than later.


----------



## Helene_C

If Vacation Strategies tells me they see no availability for my date range, does that mean there's no point asking others for quotes, or do different point owners see different availability? This is for Oct. 5-8 in a 2BR.


----------



## ustasmom

Helene_C said:


> If Vacation Strategies tells me they see no availability for my date range, does that mean there's no point asking others for quotes, or do different point owners see different availability? This is for Oct. 5-8 in a 2BR.



Not available on the Wyndham site so unless someone has those specific dates, it is almost impossible to amend a reservation if the dates are unavailable. That being said, your dates are very close to when VIP get their 50% discounts with free upgrades so that might make getting those dates even more difficult (unless an owner falls into them and books them when the see it.)


----------



## staceywj

I called twice within two weeks of our trip and they would not entertain our room request.  We are here now and in Tower 2, which is far from the pools. Upon check in I tried to ask for Tower 5 or 6 but they did not anything w a view avail.  

Also, had prime groceries delivered without a problem.


----------



## Biggen

staceywj said:


> I called twice within two weeks of our trip and they would not entertain our room request.  We are here now and in Tower 2, which is far from the pools. Upon check in I tried to ask for Tower 5 or 6 but they did not anything w a view avail.
> 
> Also, had prime groceries delivered without a problem.



Bummer.  I've been able to do it twice now.  I guess it just depends on who answers the phone.


----------



## sheri18

We have 2- 2 bedrooms booked for January ..I hope we can at the least get into the same building.


----------



## staceywj

ustasmom said:


> Not available on the Wyndham site so unless someone has those specific dates, it is almost impossible to amend a reservation if the dates are unavailable. That being said, your dates are very close to when VIP get their 50% discounts with free upgrades so that might make getting those dates even more difficult (unless an owner falls into them and books them when the see it.)


Try Tripbound...https://www.tripbound.com/florida/orlando/wyndham-bonnet-creek/thank-you-quote/?uid=1533356404/
We are going Oct 3-7 and booked w them.  VS told me they did not have any more Points left this year or I would have booked through them again.   But, I think the 1 BR was sold out.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## staceywj

JuneChickie said:


> thank you for sharing this , I didn't know about " tripbound "
> and may have to give them a try for October


Good luck!  I was also used a coupon for new customers. I cannot report after the booking process since my trip is also in October but it seems that there are good reviews and customer service was great.


----------



## Helene_C

Thanks from me too for that suggestion! It looks like Tripbound may have my dates available, but in the meantime I’ve gotten really excited to try the Gaylord...


----------



## mgellman

We were last at WBC in October 2015.  We are going back this October and will be driving to all the parks.  I heard there's some road construction near the resort right now.  Can anyone give estimated drive times to MK, Epcot, DHS and AK?  We plan to RD each day so drive time is an important component of our plans to get there in time.


----------



## staceywj

mgellman said:


> We were last at WBC in October 2015.  We are going back this October and will be driving to all the parks.  I heard there's some road construction near the resort right now.  Can anyone give estimated drive times to MK, Epcot, DHS and AK?  We plan to RD each day so drive time is an important component of our plans to get there in time.


We are here now and I did not see any lane closures to hold up traffic.  We’ve been to all the parks.


----------



## Biggen

mgellman said:


> We were last at WBC in October 2015.  We are going back this October and will be driving to all the parks.  I heard there's some road construction near the resort right now.  Can anyone give estimated drive times to MK, Epcot, DHS and AK?  We plan to RD each day so drive time is an important component of our plans to get there in time.



The heavy traffic is in front of a Disney Springs which has been like that for years.  It’s actually much better than it used to be.  All the parks are to the left when you exit Chelonia Parkway to Buena Vista Drive coming from WBC. No closures that way.


----------



## blakefamily

We will be traveling with friends that have 2 toddlers, ages will be 2 & 4.  Wondering about on site babysitting service and any recommendation from people who have used one of the companies like kids night out, etc?   Any info , recommendations are much appreciated. Thank You


----------



## Magical2017

Hello all! We are 16 days away from our first stay at WBC. We checked the website, but do not see what type of coffee pot the one bedroom has. Would someone mind sharing, please?


----------



## pepperandchips

Magical2017 said:


> Hello all! We are 16 days away from our first stay at WBC. We checked the website, but do not see what type of coffee pot the one bedroom has. Would someone mind sharing, please?



I can't remember the brand but they are full-size, drip coffee makers. They take standard cone filters. I hope that helps, if you have additional questions feel free to ask!


----------



## katallo

Unless it has changed they are Cuisinart.  Very nice!


----------



## msb578

Biggen said:


> The heavy traffic is in front of a Disney Springs which has been like that for years.  It’s actually much better than it used to be.  All the parks are to the left when you exit Chelonia Parkway to Buena Vista Drive coming from WBC. No closures that way.


Can you reach Epcot by turning right off of Chelonia? I think Epcot Center Drive is on that side.


----------



## Magical2017

pepperandchips said:


> I can't remember the brand but they are full-size, drip coffee makers. They take standard cone filters. I hope that helps, if you have additional questions feel free to ask!


Great, thank you! We decided to rent a car and get groceries on the way in from the airport. Can't wait!


----------



## Magical2017

We went through Vacation Strategy to book WBC from an owner. Am I eligible to receive Wyndham reward points for this stay? I could not find anything on the Wyndham rewards site.


----------



## pmdeve

JuneChickie said:


> about a week before your dates ,, I would recommend you call them
> and ask to have it put in the notes of those two reservations that you are family and to
> please put you in the same building.
> 
> there is no guarantee , but the word " family " on 2 reservations does help
> with getting the same building


What phone number do you call?  I would like to request building 5.


----------



## Spanky

Msb578 - no don’t turn right off Chelonia. 
Instead go straight across Buena Vista Drive
Now you are on Backstage Lane ( the road you want on the way home from Epcot)
The next intersection is overpass road. Turn right but stay in middle lane as in the past the right lane put you exiting the property. This may have changed with all the area construction. You will go overtop the road and turn left onto Bonnet Creek Pkwy. Then you will turn left onto Epcot center drive. 
Bring up map quest and look on the map. 
This way you avoid trying to turn left onto Bonnet Creek Pkwy off of Buena Vista Drive.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## MB711

mgellman said:


> We were last at WBC in October 2015.  We are going back this October and will be driving to all the parks.  I heard there's some road construction near the resort right now.  Can anyone give estimated drive times to MK, Epcot, DHS and AK?  We plan to RD each day so drive time is an important component of our plans to get there in time.


I am also wondering estimated driving times. I have an 8am breakfast reservation at Be Our Guest at MK and wondering how early we should leave the resort. We will have a rental car.


----------



## Spanky

To be safe I would leave shortly after 7am.
You do have a good distance to drive. 
Then park and get tram to ticket and transportation center.
Then go through security.
Take boat or monorail to park. 
If park opens at 9 there will be a special gate for 8 am reservations.
Once in the park you still have a long walk to Be Our Guest Restaurant.
Plus you will want to stop and take pictures with so few people around.
If for some reason you are running late then drive to Contemporary hotel and valet park your car. It will cost more than lot parking but it is a short walk to  the Magic Kingdom and a short line for security.


----------



## MB711

Spanky said:


> To be safe I would leave shortly after 7am.
> You do have a good distance to drive.
> Then park and get tram to ticket and transportation center.
> Then go through security.
> Take boat or monorail to park.
> If park opens at 9 there will be a special gate for 8 am reservations.
> Once in the park you still have a long walk to Be Our Guest Restaurant.
> Plus you will want to stop and take pictures with so few people around.
> If for some reason you are running late then drive to Contemporary hotel and valet park your car. It will cost more than lot parking but it is a short walk to  the Magic Kingdom and a short line for security.


That sounds reasonable. Thanks!
Would I have to say I am visiting the contemporary to park there or is the valet open to anyone?


----------



## Magical2017

MB711 said:


> That sounds reasonable. Thanks!
> Would I have to say I am visiting the contemporary to park there or is the valet open to anyone?


If you have an ADR or just want to check out the Contemporary, you might be able to get a three hour parking pass. Since parking is for resort guests who now have to pay to park there (at least, they are supposed to pay $24/nt for deluxe resorts), I am not sure how the valet would work (it's $33). I am seeing posts where the gate guards may or may not let people in who are not resort guests. Disney parks do have the preferred parking for $45, though. I have never used it and am not sure how it works at the TTC. I am wondering if Uber of Lyft might be easier or more efficient so you can arrive on time.


----------



## pepperandchips

MB711 said:


> That sounds reasonable. Thanks!
> Would I have to say I am visiting the contemporary to park there or is the valet open to anyone?



Our mileage has varied... Sometimes the gate attendants are more disagreeable and sometimes they just don't care. If you are going to valet park, tell the gate person that you are visiting to shop and eat at the contempo cafe and that you know you will need to valet. They should direct you to the front where you can valet.


----------



## Magical2017

pepperandchips said:


> Our mileage has varied... Sometimes the gate attendants are more disagreeable and sometimes they just don't care. If you are going to valet park, tell the gate person that you are visiting to shop and eat at the contempo cafe and that you know you will need to valet. They should direct you to the front where you can valet.


Good to know!


----------



## Kate Noble

Can anyone comment on the type of door handles on the bedroom doors at WBC? We haven't been in a few years (and never with children) and we'll need to bring some kid safe door knob things for a couple of the bedrooms. Are they all lever handles throughout the suites or regular doorknobs?


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Kate Noble

JuneChickie said:


> They are lever handles through out the entire suites.



Thanks, June!


----------



## crys1158

Usually have someone in our party who drives to bonnet creek but this year that is not the case has anyone shipped some things they may need or want to bonnet creek prior to arrival? How and would this work?


----------



## billyjobobb

Deb123 said:


> We have exchanged into WBC several times through RCI (we have another timeshare in SC that we deposit into RCI every yr). Absolutely LOVE WBC. We are also DVC members so I am pretty familiar with how RCI as well as DVC works. However, I am starting to think more and more of actually owning at WBC. This would guarantee that I can get into WBC when I want to. I have seen several very reasonable priced contracts on the resale market. My question is, can anyone steer me in the right direction as to how Club Wyndham works? Really would not like to be hit with unexpected charges, etc. I appreciate any help with this!!



We own with Wyndham. Our contract is paid off so all we get are the annual assessments. Our points are good at any of their resorts pretty much the same. When you buy from an owner there are charges to transfer the contract and put everything in your name. Be careful if there are unused points. It took multiple calls to get those credited.

As a Wyndham owner we have always gotten better rooms. I have always asked for a higher floor lake view and we have gotten really good one that way.

The only thing that bugs me is that they still insist on charging me a $150 deposit when we check in. That really irritates me.


----------



## billyjobobb

Biggen said:


> Bummer.  I've been able to do it twice now.  I guess it just depends on who answers the phone.


Are you owners, guest of an owner, or renters?


----------



## staceywj

billyjobobb said:


> Are you owners, guest of an owner, or renters?


That is a good question and they may not entertain my request because we are only renters.  But not interested to see if Bigger is an owner or renter.


----------



## gottaluvPluto

Does the hot breakfast have an omelet station?  I called and got two different answers and I'm just trying to get the correct info.  Thanks!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## MB711

pepperandchips said:


> Our mileage has varied... Sometimes the gate attendants are more disagreeable and sometimes they just don't care. If you are going to valet park, tell the gate person that you are visiting to shop and eat at the contempo cafe and that you know you will need to valet. They should direct you to the front where you can valet.


okay, thanks!


----------



## gottaluvPluto

JuneChickie said:


> If you are talking about the paid breakfast over at the Grand ,
> Yes , they have an omelet station.
> 
> The BonnetCreek resort part does not have this . They do have 2 places where you can get breakfast to go
> But there is no buffet.



Thank you!


----------



## Magical2017

We got a text and phone call from WBC to confirm our room and ask if there was anything we needed (wow, what great guest service!). We were told we will be in building 6. If we end up not getting a pool view, what will can we expect--parking lot view? Lake view? Just a view of another building?


----------



## Upatnoon

Magical2017 said:


> We got a text and phone call from WBC to confirm our room and ask if there was anything we needed (wow, what great guest service!). We were told we will be in building 6. If we end up not getting a pool view, what will can we expect--parking lot view? Lake view? Just a view of another building?



Most likely view would be Disney Springs and Typhoon Lagoon if on a higher floor. On a lower floor you will see parking lot and woods.

If you are in a presidential room you will be on a higher floor. Deluxe rooms are in the lower floors.


----------



## staceywj

Magical2017 said:


> We got a text and phone call from WBC to confirm our room and ask if there was anything we needed (wow, what great guest service!). We were told we will be in building 6. If we end up not getting a pool view, what will can we expect--parking lot view? Lake view? Just a view of another building?


Wow, that is impressive that you received a text and call.  Are you an owner?


----------



## Magical2017

staceywj said:


> Wow, that is impressive that you received a text and call.  Are you an owner?


No, we used Vacation Strategy, so it must be something they do for owners.


----------



## staceywj

Magical2017 said:


> No, we used Vacation Strategy, so it must be something they do for owners.


Wow!  That is great, thank you for your reply.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## margot31

We are using trip bound to reserve our room for Oct trip.  We will be needing a wheelchair for one person in our party.  How does this work for WBC?  Last time we needed a chair we used a company and able to leave it at the resort (we stayed on property last time) This is new to us.  Can we use the normal bell service or what?


----------



## billyjobobb

We have stayed there and used Apple. They will drop off the chair with the guys right there at the bell stand. We picked it up from there.  We also left it there for Apple to pick up when we checked out. We had a park day on our last day so we left our bags there after check out and then when we came for our bags we left the scooter.


----------



## margot31

billyjobobb said:


> We have stayed there and used Apple. They will drop off the chair with the guys right there at the bell stand. We picked it up from there.  We also left it there for Apple to pick up when we checked out. We had a park day on our last day so we left our bags there after check out and then when we came for our bags we left the scooter.



Thank you for this info.  Staying on property I GOT but staying off is a bit new to me.


----------



## alryan

I haven't been reading this thread too much lately, but wondering if you think prices have gone up. We have stayed 5 or six times in the last five years and never paid more than $750 a week for a two bedroom. I have used ebay or skyauction, vacation strategies has always been a lot more. I homeschool so I was able to find a good deal and then plan our vacation around it. Now my daughter is in school and with set days that I can go I'm wondering if I can chance waiting until the date is closer. I found 7 nights in Feb for $1069 and six nights in March for $1100 and wondering if I should go ahead and book those. 

We had wanted to go in October, but I wasn't finding any good deals. So we decided to stay close to home and just go to Wisconsin Dells. Wouldn't you know two day after I booked a non refundable room I see 6 days at Bonnet Creek for the dates we needed for $599


----------



## nayla

Being new to this board I just want to thank everyone for all the great and helpful information.  I found WBC on my own and had concerns after reading a few tripadvisor reviews. Since I found this Bonnet Creek thread, I am reassured that I am making the right choice for our Christmas vacation. This is the first time we are coming to Disney for Christmas as well as the first visit with my little grandkids.  I have been following the travel from WBC to parks thread but the main problem is getting to MK. I have one day for the rides/attractions that will be early start-no worries, I hope!  But on another day, we have a reservation at CRT at 6pm. I wish it was not that day but it was the only time I could get it. I read about valet parking at CR and walking but have 2 concerns. We will need two cars and we have little ones. First, I am afraid we might get hassled at CR gate because we are 2 cars and it is Christmas week. Second, how long is the walk from CR to MK?  Does it make sense to park at Epcot and monorail there?
Also, heard that MinnieVan is great but is only from Disney property, that hasn't changed has it?


----------



## KristinU

alryan said:


> I haven't been reading this thread too much lately, but wondering if you think prices have gone up. We have stayed 5 or six times in the last five years and never paid more than $750 a week for a two bedroom. I have used ebay or skyauction, vacation strategies has always been a lot more. I homeschool so I was able to find a good deal and then plan our vacation around it. Now my daughter is in school and with set days that I can go I'm wondering if I can chance waiting until the date is closer. I found 7 nights in Feb for $1069 and six nights in March for $1100 and wondering if I should go ahead and book those.
> 
> We had wanted to go in October, but I wasn't finding any good deals. So we decided to stay close to home and just go to Wisconsin Dells. Wouldn't you know two day after I booked a non refundable room I see 6 days at Bonnet Creek for the dates we needed for $599



Prices have gone up because Wyndham changed the rules a bit and closed some upgrade loopholes for VIP owners that made the rental game less profitable.  Good to help with room availability for Joe and Jane average Wyndham owner, bad for "mega renter" owners who run it as a business, and a price hit for renters.


----------



## billyjobobb

KristinU said:


> Prices have gone up because Wyndham changed the rules a bit and closed some upgrade loopholes for VIP owners that made the rental game less profitable.  Good to help with room availability for Joe and Jane average Wyndham owner, bad for "mega renter" owners who run it as a business, and a price hit for renters.


When I pay $61 a month for my maintenance fees, I an glad that they're doing something. Personally i would support Wyndham charging a fee to book a room a name other than the owner or a close relative.


----------



## KristinU

billyjobobb said:


> When I pay $61 a month for my maintenance fees, I an glad that they're doing something. Personally i would support Wyndham charging a fee to book a room a name other than the owner or a close relative.


Agreed.  After renting for a few years we decided to jump in as owners (resale) right after they made this change.  I figured it might get harder to get a rental and if the rates were about the same as dues, I might as well be able to control my own reservations.  I don't know that it has really become any more difficult to secure a rental reservation, but it definitely has gone up in price.


----------



## Biggen

Yeah I’d say prices are 25% higher than they were 2 years ago or so when the changes happened.

I will say I’d rather pay the increase than purchase the timeshare. Even getting one on the resale market for a dollar, I’d rather not have to deal with Maintenance Fees for eternity. There will come a time when we decide to try another resort so it’s nice not to feel obligated to stay there because I pay yearly maintenance fees...


----------



## Lisa P.

nayla said:


> But on another day, we have a reservation at CRT at 6pm... valet parking at CR and walking... We will need two cars and we have little ones. First, I am afraid we might get hassled at CR gate because we are 2 cars and it is Christmas week.


Hopefully, the park will not have a high capacity closure to day guests.  Does a dinner reservation inside MK assure you of park entry if you are staying offsite?  I have no idea.  I'm sure Disney Dining can answer this if no one here does.

As for parking at CR without a dinner reservation at CR during Christmas week... we tried this once in order to visit the monorail resorts and see the decorations in the afternoon.  We were turned away from all 3 resorts (not even to use valet) and directed to the TTC for parking.  A little while later, we saw signs that MK was closed to new visitors.  So I'd just plan to park at the TTC from the start.  Whether you do that or use Lyft/Uber XL to drop off at a monorail resort or Wilderness Lodge to boat over, leave yourself PLENTY of time (2 hours?) to get there so no one is stressed.



nayla said:


> Second, how long is the walk from CR to MK?  Does it make sense to park at Epcot and monorail there?
> Also, heard that MinnieVan is great but is only from Disney property, that hasn't changed has it?


By Google Maps, it's about a half mile on sidewalks from CR lobby to MK gate, and another quarter mile to CRT, about 15-20 minutes altogether with kids.  But do allow more time for security check, gate line, maneuvering through the exiting crowds on Main St.

I'd think from WBC, the Epcot parking lot would be much more accessible than TTC - less road traffic and less likely to close due to crowds.  It's much closer to WBC as well.  But the Epcot monorail loop is 20 minutes one-way, plus the time to transfer to the MK loop and ride the MK monorail, plus the waits for both monorails.  However, you won't contend with car traffic near the TTC.  So it's probably a reasonable alternative, IMO.  Again, plan plenty of time to get there... and time to return to Epcot with tired children for your cars.


----------



## Lisa P.

Biggen said:


> I will say I’d rather pay the increase than purchase the timeshare. Even getting one on the resale market for a dollar, I’d rather not have to deal with Maintenance Fees for eternity. There will come a time when we decide to try another resort so it’s nice not to feel obligated to stay there because I pay yearly maintenance fees...


That's reasonable... different strategies suit people and situations differently.  For us, owning resale Wyndham points works very well.  We don't worry about dealing with MF when we no longer want to timeshare.  Wyndham has the Ovation program, where owners with current, paid-up-to-date contracts at desirable resorts may simply return their contract ownership to Wyndham.  No more MFs.  Also, we use our Wyndham points to reserve vacation stays at many of the dozens of Wyndham resorts around the USA and we don't pay any added fees to do so.  We don't own at WBC as a home resort but we've stayed there a number of times too.
That said, owning is not for everyone, and renting is a better option for many.


----------



## missingdisneymore

nayla said:


> Being new to this board I just want to thank everyone for all the great and helpful information.  I found WBC on my own and had concerns after reading a few tripadvisor reviews. Since I found this Bonnet Creek thread, I am reassured that I am making the right choice for our Christmas vacation. This is the first time we are coming to Disney for Christmas as well as the first visit with my little grandkids.  I have been following the travel from WBC to parks thread but the main problem is getting to MK. I have one day for the rides/attractions that will be early start-no worries, I hope!  But on another day, we have a reservation at CRT at 6pm. I wish it was not that day but it was the only time I could get it. I read about valet parking at CR and walking but have 2 concerns. We will need two cars and we have little ones. First, I am afraid we might get hassled at CR gate because we are 2 cars and it is Christmas week. Second, how long is the walk from CR to MK?  Does it make sense to park at Epcot and monorail there?
> Also, heard that MinnieVan is great but is only from Disney property, that hasn't changed has it?


Our consistent experience is no valet parking at CR (or the others) during Christmas week without a resort reservation.  They also have not allowed regular parking without a confirmed CR restaurant reservation-they can check “the list” but I have always had our reservation up on MDE for quick reference.  Once we had an item being held at the CR gift shop and they still wouldn’t allow short term parking.  They really clamp down during holiday weeks. We had a similar experience at Poly during Easter.  So, I wouldn’t plan on that just to make sure you make it.  
Minnie Vans are Disney resorts only, no Bonnet Creek resorts.  
EPCOT/monorail is probably best if you want to avoid any issues.


----------



## KristinU

Lisa P. said:


> That's reasonable... different strategies suit people and situations differently.  For us, owning resale Wyndham points works very well.  We don't worry about dealing with MF when we no longer want to timeshare.  Wyndham has the Ovation program, where owners with current, paid-up-to-date contracts at desirable resorts may simply return their contract ownership to Wyndham.  No more MFs.  Also, we use our Wyndham points to reserve vacation stays at many of the dozens of Wyndham resorts around the USA and we don't pay any added fees to do so.  We don't own at WBC as a home resort but we've stayed there a number of times too.
> That said, owning is not for everyone, and renting is a better option for many.



Yes, ownership is definitely something to research the snot out of and go in eyes wide open, that's for certain.  Definitely not a great fit for everybody.  But like Lisa P. for us it made sense. We've been doing Disney for nearly 25 years and don't have plans to stop, in addition we just love to travel.  If anything, buying Wyndham resale has made us stray from Disney a bit more - we have plans for Myrtle Beach, Edisto Island, and Hawaii in 2019 with our points.


----------



## alryan

KristinU said:


> Prices have gone up because Wyndham changed the rules a bit and closed some upgrade loopholes for VIP owners that made the rental game less profitable.  Good to help with room availability for Joe and Jane average Wyndham owner, bad for "mega renter" owners who run it as a business, and a price hit for renters.





billyjobobb said:


> When I pay $61 a month for my maintenance fees, I an glad that they're doing something. Personally i would support Wyndham charging a fee to book a room a name other than the owner or a close relative.





KristinU said:


> Agreed.  After renting for a few years we decided to jump in as owners (resale) right after they made this change.  I figured it might get harder to get a rental and if the rates were about the same as dues, I might as well be able to control my own reservations.  I don't know that it has really become any more difficult to secure a rental reservation, but it definitely has gone up in price.





Biggen said:


> Yeah I’d say prices are 25% higher than they were 2 years ago or so when the changes happened.
> 
> I will say I’d rather pay the increase than purchase the timeshare. Even getting one on the resale market for a dollar, I’d rather not have to deal with Maintenance Fees for eternity. There will come a time when we decide to try another resort so it’s nice not to feel obligated to stay there because I pay yearly maintenance fees...





Lisa P. said:


> That's reasonable... different strategies suit people and situations differently.  For us, owning resale Wyndham points works very well.  We don't worry about dealing with MF when we no longer want to timeshare.  Wyndham has the Ovation program, where owners with current, paid-up-to-date contracts at desirable resorts may simply return their contract ownership to Wyndham.  No more MFs.  Also, we use our Wyndham points to reserve vacation stays at many of the dozens of Wyndham resorts around the USA and we don't pay any added fees to do so.  We don't own at WBC as a home resort but we've stayed there a number of times too.
> That said, owning is not for everyone, and renting is a better option for many.





KristinU said:


> Yes, ownership is definitely something to research the snot out of and go in eyes wide open, that's for certain.  Definitely not a great fit for everybody.  But like Lisa P. for us it made sense. We've been doing Disney for nearly 25 years and don't have plans to stop, in addition we just love to travel.  If anything, buying Wyndham resale has made us stray from Disney a bit more - we have plans for Myrtle Beach, Edisto Island, and Hawaii in 2019 with our points.



See if I can figure out this multi quote thing! Thank you for the replies. We will probably end up just paying the extra $300 and know that we have the resort we want. But all this talk has made me think, maybe we do want to consider buying!?


----------



## msb578

Agreeing with others... valet parking at CR without an ADR is not happening during Christmas Week.


----------



## pepperandchips

nayla said:


> This is the first time we are coming to Disney for Christmas as well as the first visit with my little grandkids. I have been following the travel from WBC to parks thread but the main problem is getting to MK. I have one day for the rides/attractions that will be early start-no worries, I hope! But on another day, we have a reservation at CRT at 6pm. I wish it was not that day but it was the only time I could get it. I read about valet parking at CR and walking but have 2 concerns. We will need two cars and we have little ones. First, I am afraid we might get hassled at CR gate because we are 2 cars and it is Christmas week. Second, how long is the walk from CR to MK? Does it make sense to park at Epcot and monorail there?


Obviously you've already got a lot of good opinions here, but I really would not consider parking at Epcot and then taking the monorail. As has been mentioned, you would need to change monorails at the TTC and both of those monorail journeys could require waiting for monorails and standing in the monorail car because the parks will be so busy - not something that's fun as an adult, and not one I would want to do with little guys! Getting there wouldn't faze me as much as the hassle of having to take a multi-leg journey back to the car after dinner and whatever else you might choose to do at MK that night. It's a fairly long monorail ride from the TTC to Epcot and if you're tired it would feel even longer. Personally, I would just park at the TTC if it were me.


----------



## nayla

pepperandchips said:


> Obviously you've already got a lot of good opinions here, but I really would not consider parking at Epcot and then taking the monorail. As has been mentioned, you would need to change monorails at the TTC and both of those monorail journeys could require waiting for monorails and standing in the monorail car because the parks will be so busy - not something that's fun as an adult, and not one I would want to do with little guys! Getting there wouldn't faze me as much as the hassle of having to take a multi-leg journey back to the car after dinner and whatever else you might choose to do at MK that night. It's a fairly long monorail ride from the TTC to Epcot and if you're tired it would feel even longer. Personally, I would just park at the TTC if it were me.


----------



## nayla

thank you all for your replies. Will think about all of it and let the crew know.


----------



## Lmans77

Looking at staying at Bonnet Creek for Spring Break for 6 nights 3/9-3/15. I received a quote through Vacation Strategy. 1 bedroom deluxe was $1,066 and a 2 bedroom was $1472.  Do these sound about right. Also debating the two. Would like to save the money but wondering if the sofa bed would be comfortable for the kids. At that time they’ll be 9 and 11.


----------



## Magical2017

Lmans77 said:


> Looking at staying at Bonnet Creek for Spring Break for 6 nights 3/9-3/15. I received a quote through Vacation Strategy. 1 bedroom deluxe was $1,066 and a 2 bedroom was $1472.  Do these sound about right. Also debating the two. Would like to save the money but wondering if the sofa bed would be comfortable for the kids. At that time they’ll be 9 and 11.


I am not sure about the price. We booked WBC 2 mos. before our trip. We paid $671 for 5 nights through Vacation Strategy, and received a free upgrade to a Presidential Suite. I have seen posts on here that seem like they are a bit less from other companies, such as Sky Auction, so I would check around. The rates might be high if that is spring break, although I thought spring break was a week or two later than your dates.

My boys are 12 and 9, and found the pullout sofa to be quite comfortable.


----------



## Lmans77

Magical2017 said:


> I am not sure about the price. We booked WBC 2 mos. before our trip. We paid $671 for 5 nights through Vacation Strategy, and received a free upgrade to a Presidential Suite. I have seen posts on here that seem like they are a bit less from other companies, such as Sky Auction, so I would check around. The rates might be high if that is spring break, although I thought spring break was a week or two later than your dates.
> 
> My boys are 12 and 9, and found the pullout sofa to be quite comfortable.


 Thank you! Yes that is the start of Spring Break for us - the 9th is a Saturday. We are in Texas and I think most Texas kids as well as other states have spring break that week. I checked Vacation Upgrades but they say on their site that they only rent the prime season within 2 months?


----------



## OSUZorba

Are there any nearby grocery stores that do curbside pick up? I don't really want to deal with delivery.


----------



## nayla

OSUZorba said:


> Are there any nearby grocery stores that do curbside pick up? I don't really want to deal with delivery.


I would like this info too.


----------



## nayla

What is the closest or best grocery store for delivery?  And is it true that the store can deliver and BC will hold it for you? tia


----------



## KristinU

@OSUZorba and @nayla check out this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-walmart-on-old-lake-wilson-road-grocery-pick-up.3673605/
As you'll see on that thread, we used Walmart grocery pickup and were pleased.  I had debated a delivery on that trip since we were short on time on the first day, but I just didn't want to wait around during a window of time.  The pickup worked swimmingly!  (I've also been using it at home pretty regularly since then)


----------



## OSUZorba

nayla said:


> Being new to this board I just want to thank everyone for all the great and helpful information.  I found WBC on my own and had concerns after reading a few tripadvisor reviews. Since I found this Bonnet Creek thread, I am reassured that I am making the right choice for our Christmas vacation. This is the first time we are coming to Disney for Christmas as well as the first visit with my little grandkids.  I have been following the travel from WBC to parks thread but the main problem is getting to MK. I have one day for the rides/attractions that will be early start-no worries, I hope!  But on another day, we have a reservation at CRT at 6pm. I wish it was not that day but it was the only time I could get it. I read about valet parking at CR and walking but have 2 concerns. We will need two cars and we have little ones. First, I am afraid we might get hassled at CR gate because we are 2 cars and it is Christmas week. Second, how long is the walk from CR to MK?  Does it make sense to park at Epcot and monorail there?
> Also, heard that MinnieVan is great but is only from Disney property, that hasn't changed has it?


I have parked at DHS and taken the bus to MK. Since they moved the security to the TTC, I don't think that would be worth it any more.


----------



## cammie810

There is a Walmart Super Center on the corner of Old Lake Wilson and Irlo Bronson Parkway that is close by and does curbside pickup.  We use it often and LOVE the convenience!


----------



## MrsNick

Minnie Van service coming to Bonnet Creek?

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...heir-pricing-structure-and-expanding-service/


----------



## scottandtisha

MrsNick said:


> Minnie Van service coming to Bonnet Creek?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...heir-pricing-structure-and-expanding-service/



That's awesome! I was hoping this would come someday!


----------



## nayla

MrsNick said:


> Minnie Van service coming to Bonnet Creek?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...heir-pricing-structure-and-expanding-service/


I saw that blog too.  I hope it's true because that would solve my transportation problem the night of our CRT dinner!


----------



## beautifultomorrow

Does anyone know of a good way to book a single night at WBC? In a 4-bedroom presidential? (Date needed is Oct. 28). I snagged a 3 night reservation in a 4-bedroom presidential for the last 3 nights of our trip ($335 total for three nights seemed like an amazing price to me!). Now I see another 4-bed reservation for the beginning of the trip is available -- but there is that 1-night gap between the reservations. I've already asked the agent about availability and she says there is none, but its possible albeit unlikely something that 1 night could open up 2 weeks out. Thoughts?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Woo Hoo! Got the week of Christmas yesterday! 

Third time back in a year. 

And great news on the Minnie Van service! I know we'll be using it.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Also, this time around, Trip Bound was about $250 less than Vacation Strategy for same week.


----------



## billyjobobb

beautifultomorrow said:


> Does anyone know of a good way to book a single night at WBC? In a 4-bedroom presidential? (Date needed is Oct. 28). I snagged a 3 night reservation in a 4-bedroom presidential for the last 3 nights of our trip ($335 total for three nights seemed like an amazing price to me!). Now I see another 4-bed reservation for the beginning of the trip is available -- but there is that 1-night gap between the reservations. I've already asked the agent about availability and she says there is none, but its possible albeit unlikely something that 1 night could open up 2 weeks out. Thoughts?


It's one of those annoying things. It is very hard to book single nights. Bonnet Creek is all about the longer stays and even if it is adding a night, that aint easy. We are owners and got a much better price on airfare flying in on Saturday but our 2 week stay starts Sunday. I was told the day was available, but could not be booked as a single night until 2 weeks out..... Now we fly in and stay at a motel by the airport the first night.....


----------



## michelepa

Has anyone booked a reservation at WBC through Steven Carr on ebay?


----------



## gatormom2tots

Anybody now what going rate is for cabana?  i see posts from 2012 that say $50 but then more recent trip advisors say $300.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

gatormom2tots said:


> Anybody now what going rate is for cabana?  i see posts from 2012 that say $50 but then more recent trip advisors say $300.


I just called and they said in December for our dates 22nd through 29th it will be somewhere in the range from $49 to $100. They fluctuate. Call the month of and transfer to the activities desk and they can help you know the exact price.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Thanks...we are going in October so that is a reasonable amount!  Hubby has to watch the game on our pool day...figured a Cabana was the best way to go!


----------



## Biggen

gatormom2tots said:


> Thanks...we are going in October so that is a reasonable amount!  Hubby has to watch the game on our pool day...figured a Cabana was the best way to go!



Ha. We are going over Columbus weekend and I’d like to watch my dawgs play too! That’s not a bad idea. The bar next to the Cabanas also have several TVs so we should be ok.


----------



## mgellman

Apologies if there's been a recent post on this: DRIVING TIME from WBC to various parks.
We will be there in 19 days! We will RD every park and they all have 9am opening. Two questions:
1)How long does it take to drive to each park in the morning?
2) We are looking to be at the turnstiles 45 minutes before park open each day (we are not messing with FOP RD at AK, and we're not worried about Slinky Dog at HS). Is 45 minutes early enough?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

mgellman said:


> Apologies if there's been a recent post on this: DRIVING TIME from WBC to various parks.
> We will be there in 19 days! We will RD every park and they all have 9am opening. Two questions:
> 1)How long does it take to drive to each resort in the morning?
> 2) We are looking to be at the turnstiles 45 minutes before park open each day (we are not messing with FOP RD at AK, and we're not worried about Slinky Dog at HS). Is 45 minutes early enough?


I'm guessing you mean how long does it take to drive to each park. WBC is right next to Caribbean Beach Resort so very quick especially to Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios. You can use Google Maps and plug in the address of WBC and the park you are going to and it will give you the amount of time it takes to get to each one. Nothing should be over 15 minutes.

If you want to be at the turnstiles 45 minutes before opening, I suggest leaving an hour and 15 minutes ahead of time. Maybe more at Magic Kingdom. That gives you 15 minutes to get there and 15 minutes to park and get the tram to the front of the parks. 

We love this place. For years and years everyone dreamed of the day we'd stay at a Disney resort. Now that we are going frequently, everyone wants to stay at WBC or the Universal resorts.


----------



## mgellman

zebrastreyepz said:


> I'm guessing you mean how long does it take to drive to each park. WBC is right next to Caribbean Beach Resort so very quick especially to Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios. You can use Google Maps and plug in the address of WBC and the park you are going to and it will give you the amount of time it takes to get to each one. Nothing should be over 15 minutes.
> 
> If you want to be at the turnstiles 45 minutes before opening, I suggest leaving an hour and 15 minutes ahead of time. Maybe more at Magic Kingdom. That gives you 15 minutes to get there and 15 minutes to park and get the tram to the front of the parks.
> 
> We love this place. For years and years everyone dreamed of the day we'd stay at a Disney resort. Now that we are going frequently, everyone wants to stay at WBC or the Universal resorts.


Thank you!  yes, I meant "how long to drive to each park."  Thanks for catching that.


----------



## WaterLinds

We finally have our airfare booked and our dates confirmed for our March 2019 trip, so I’m working on getting our rooms squared away. Pretty sure we’re going to do WBC for our whole stay but trying to nail down a few details.

First, the best price I’ve found so far for our dates is on VRBO (I know better rates may be available later, but we’re going over spring break so I’m not sure I want to chance that). From the reviews it appears to be a specific unit rather than a room to be assigned later. It has excellent reviews, but is there anything I should be aware of renting this way instead of the standard timeshare rental?

Second, I’ve looked at google maps for approximate drive times, but is there anything I should be aware of heading from WBC to the Orlando convention Center or to Universal? We’ll be doing most of our first week at Disney but then my husband will be heading to a conference (probably Uber-ing there every day) and the rest of us will be doing universal, beaches, and other attractions for the second week.

Excited that plans are finally coming together! And very excited about being able to afford a place with three bedrooms so we don’t head home exhausted after vacation.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Biggen said:


> Ha. We are going over Columbus weekend and I’d like to watch my dawgs play too! That’s not a bad idea. The bar next to the Cabanas also have several TVs so we should be ok.



Not that Bulldogs!!!!!  We live just down 316 from Athens in Gwinnett- but gotta watch the LSU v. Gator Game!  Though the Gators don't have too much to cheer about these days!


----------



## Upatnoon

WaterLinds said:


> We finally have our airfare booked and our dates confirmed for our March 2019 trip, so I’m working on getting our rooms squared away. Pretty sure we’re going to do WBC for our whole stay but trying to nail down a few details.
> 
> First, the best price I’ve found so far for our dates is on VRBO (I know better rates may be available later, but we’re going over spring break so I’m not sure I want to chance that). From the reviews it appears to be a specific unit rather than a room to be assigned later. It has excellent reviews, but is there anything I should be aware of renting this way instead of the standard timeshare rental?
> 
> Second, I’ve looked at google maps for approximate drive times, but is there anything I should be aware of heading from WBC to the Orlando convention Center or to Universal? We’ll be doing most of our first week at Disney but then my husband will be heading to a conference (probably Uber-ing there every day) and the rest of us will be doing universal, beaches, and other attractions for the second week.
> 
> Excited that plans are finally coming together! And very excited about being able to afford a place with three bedrooms so we don’t head home exhausted after vacation.



I would not count on getting any specific unit. When you rent reservation you will be guaranteed your unit size, but 3 bedroom units are spread across multiple towers unless you book a more-expensive presidential unit, which will be in Tower 6. When you check in to you can request a room if you like, but there is no guarantee you will have your request met. As for whom to rent from, the key is to trust. There are all kinds of people renting WBC reservations. Some renters are individuals, some are a business renting reservations for others.

As for driving, I usually planned on it taking at least an hour from the time I left WBC to the time I was entering Universal. Sometimes it takes less, but there is a lot of traffic in the theme park zone. It also takes a while to park, go through security, walk through Citywalk, etc.


----------



## pepperandchips

WaterLinds said:


> From the reviews it appears to be a specific unit rather than a room to be assigned later. It has excellent reviews, but is there anything I should be aware of renting this way instead of the standard timeshare rental?



As @Upatnoon said, you're not renting a specific Unit. The only wisdom I would add is that VRBO has a lot of misleading listings with prices that are "starting at" prices and often when i've contacted the person renting on there either they can't get the availability or they tell me the listed rate per night isn't the rate for my requested stay. I've actually never successfully rented through VRBO for that reason.


----------



## WaterLinds

Well that was my impression but there are dozens of reviews on this listing that refer to the same location, features, etc., and the owner has replied to people about specific things he says he has provided in the unit. It made me wonder, but there are so many reviews it seems legit.

The listing is available to “book now” at that price, but I’m still waiting to hear back from him about a few other questions(including whether it’s for a specific unit).


----------



## Upatnoon

WaterLinds said:


> Well that was my impression but there are dozens of reviews on this listing that refer to the same location, features, etc., and the owner has replied to people about specific things he says he has provided in the unit. It made me wonder, but there are so many reviews it seems legit.
> 
> The listing is available to “book now” at that price, but I’m still waiting to hear back from him about a few other questions(including whether it’s for a specific unit).



I looked at VRBO out of curiosity and many of the "bonnet creek" rentals aren't Bonnet Creek at all. The top listing, for example, that describes lots of features is actually at Lake Buena Vista Resort, although while the user offers many details and features, he leaves out the name and offers a nighttime shot of the pool that makes the resort difficult to identify.


----------



## missingdisneymore

What type of items are indicated to be in the unit? 
The description of location and features could apply to any unit/any tower, really.


----------



## WaterLinds

Upatnoon said:


> I looked at VRBO out of curiosity and many of the "bonnet creek" rentals aren't Bonnet Creek at all. The top listing, for example, that describes lots of features is actually at Lake Buena Vista Resort, although while the user offers many details and features, he leaves out the name and offers a nighttime shot of the pool that makes the resort difficult to identify.


Ohhhh...Yes, I noticed some were vague. The one I was looking at was vague in some ways but does specifically mention the pirate ship pool. So I figured that had to be WBC? But now I wonder! I did mention WBC in my message to him so we’ll see what he says...

I’ve checked most of the sites recommended here, very few have anything listed for our date range right now. i was excited to have possibly found something that worked and very definitely fit the budget, but perhaps it was too good to be true.

ETA, ah, yes, lake Buena vista resort also has a pirate ship pool! Ok, mystery solved. Well boo, back to the drawing board.


----------



## WaterLinds

missingdisneymore said:


> What type of items are indicated to be in the unit?
> The description of location and features could apply to any unit/any tower, really.


Yeah, most of it was general, but he refers multiple times to “our building” and talks about personally replacing things like the TV, sofa, etc. If it’s not his unit he’s blatantly lying in some of his responses to people.

Many of the reviews also mention the specific view from the balcony, too—that it faces the parks, you can see fireworks, etc. No mentions of anyone getting a different view.

I’m going to comb through the photos and see how they compare to other WBC photos now while I await his reply!


----------



## gatormom2tots

WaterLinds said:


> Well that was my impression but there are dozens of reviews on this listing that refer to the same location, features, etc., and the owner has replied to people about specific things he says he has provided in the unit. It made me wonder, but there are so many reviews it seems legit.
> 
> The listing is available to “book now” at that price, but I’m still waiting to hear back from him about a few other questions(including whether it’s for a specific unit).



But you are booking a 3 bedroom right?  All those I believe are the presidential suites so it would make sense if they were all in the same "general" area with similar views?  I don't know as we have our first reservation coming up...but perhaps thats why is could be more specific on room views.


----------



## WaterLinds

gatormom2tots said:


> But you are booking a 3 bedroom right?  All those I believe are the presidential suites so it would make sense if they were all in the same "general" area with similar views?  I don't know as we have our first reservation coming up...but perhaps thats why is could be more specific on room views.


No, there seem to be three bedroom deluxe available as well.

But you’ve probably already seen my note above that I was confused. The listing never actually claimed to be WBC, I just got taken in by VRBO’s search algorithm (it has bonnet creek - Wyndham available as a preset search term, but it’s actually just searching properties near WBC.). I think I need to get more sleep... 

Sadly looking at all the legitimate options a 3 bedroom at WBC looks to be out of our price range. I wish I felt confident waiting for the 60 day mark.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

We had a 3 BR Deluxe last trip and it was not a presidential suite. It was on the 4th floor of Tower 4 overlooking a shuffleboard court and the drive/parking lot.


----------



## wed100105

There are 3 bedroom deluxe units and 3 bedroom presidential units. They are spread out in a variety of buildings and views.


----------



## margot31

I thought I read somewhere on here they were updating some of the room?  Or was i just imagining something.  We have a trip planned for next month.  While I don't expect updates just wondering.  We hope this trip goes well enough that we will use WBC for the rest of the time we are here in FL for our disney trips.


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I'm looking to book Bonnet Creek for 3 days in November. I've been checking out VRBO and Homeaway. I would really appreciate some tried and true companies to book through. Thanks!


----------



## katallo

Have you tried Vacation Strategy or Vacation Upgrades?  We usually book by the week but other might be able to tell you about 3 days.  You can also try Skyauction


----------



## Mambo Junkie

katallo said:


> Have you tried Vacation Strategy or Vacation Upgrades?  We usually book by the week but other might be able to tell you about 3 days.  You can also try Skyauction


Thank you! From reading this thread I have a request in with a quote from Vacation Strategy. I just want to be sure I am dealing with a legit company. I have used VRBO in the past but have since read bad things about their practices. Thanks again!


----------



## margot31

Mambo Junkie said:


> I'm looking to book Bonnet Creek for 3 days in November. I've been checking out VRBO and Homeaway. I would really appreciate some tried and true companies to book through. Thanks!



I am working with Trip Bound for our upcoming trip.  They have been wonderful.  I have seen other people on here use them.


----------



## katallo

We have used both Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategies and both are great


----------



## msb578

.


----------



## pepperandchips

Just putting in a plug for Shelby Resorts. We've used them several times and have had nothing but great experiences.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I can recommend both Vacation Strategies and Trip Bound.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

pepperandchips said:


> Just putting in a plug for Shelby Resorts. We've used them several times and have had nothing but great experiences.


I emailed Shelby resorts but no availability for when I need to book.


----------



## Cloudy

margot31 said:


> I am working with Trip Bound for our upcoming trip.  They have been wonderful.  I have seen other people on here use them.





zebrastreyepz said:


> I can recommend both Vacation Strategies and Trip Bound.



Thanks for the reviews.  I just booked a stay through Trip Bound and THEN read this thread.  I feel much better now.  Can't wait for my stay.


----------



## billyjobobb

We,re I’m the main building top floor right now and the new rooms are great! There’s a sign at the entrance for construction vehicles and I’ve seen a dumpster but that’s it. We overlook the main pool and then the lagoon.


----------



## Tiara2015

SL6827 said:


> I got a dummy quote from TB and VS, and TB was cheaper for me as well.  I was wondering about Ebay though?  I don't know if I would chance it with them.  Are those trips legit and such?


Yes I booked on ebay last year. Just look for sellers with excellent reviews


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you so much! I am over the moon right now; after searching and reading reviews, I came here to get input about which companies to trust. I got a quote from Vacation Strategies and took it. It's a great deal, I'm in a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek, and though it wasn't exactly what we were wanting (1 day short), we really need to travel back a day early. I also just snagged a breakfast at 11:25 so we will check out, have breakfast, and possibly head to a park to do a couple of last minute rides, then head home. I was already doubting my ability to work an 11 hour day after a full day of travel from Orlando to Virginia, now I will have a day and a half to get back. Much better! Thank you all so much; I had almost given up finding availability.


----------



## crys1158

Will be departing today around 3pm. Was too late to get onto bin list however will have a lot of sodas and drinks and other things if anyone would like them. We have a cabana at building 6 for the day just send me a message


----------



## Tiara2015

Tinknalli said:


> Yes.  My sister booked a 3 bedroom, but they could not secure it for her.  They told her they could only get a 2 bedroom.  She booked in July of last year and was told a month or two before arrival that they could not get the 3 bedroom.  Luckily it was just 4 people so my mother could share a bedroom with my nephew.  Not sure how common this is.


did they reimburse her so money because 2 bedrooms are cheaper?


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Ken from vacation upgrades just got me 11/27-12/4 for $945 all in for the week!!!! Me and my wife stayed at the grand in may but we wanted to get resort part! Me my wife, 3 yr old and mother in law! IM OVER THE MOON EXCITED!!!


----------



## margot31

Working on my shopping list for our trip next month....do the units come with any kind of detergent for a load of wash or best to pick up something small?


----------



## pepperandchips

margot31 said:


> Working on my shopping list for our trip next month....do the units come with any kind of detergent for a load of wash or best to pick up something small?



Do you mean laundry or dishes? The units come with Country Save unscented laundry detergent (allergy friendly) and a starter supply of dishwasher detergent, in addition to liquid dish soap for washing by hand. I have heard that you can get additional supplies of any of the above by calling for more, though I just usually throw a couple of laundry pods and dishwasher pods into a ziploc to pack.


----------



## msb578

pepperandchips said:


> Do you mean laundry or dishes? The units come with Country Save unscented laundry detergent (allergy friendly) and a starter supply of dishwasher detergent, in addition to liquid dish soap for washing by hand. I have heard that you can get additional supplies of any of the above by calling for more, though I just usually throw a couple of laundry pods and dishwasher pods into a ziploc to pack.


I can confirm that they’ll bring more supplies (including coffee and popcorn) if you ask. Housekeeping came within 10 minutes.


----------



## Spanky

Just be sure to pack some dryer sheets or downy because that is not provided.


----------



## Tiara2015

missingdisneymore said:


> Crazy how different experiences can be!  Aside from renting  from the known mega-rental companies, I found our 2 “go-to” private owners that I rent from through VRBO when possible.  They have been awesome and let me know if they can get me what I need right away.  No extra costs, fees.  We pretty much only go at holiday/peak season so rates are understandably high.  Every time, the price they offered was less than the company quotes by far.  The difference is they don’t offer a refund/rebook option but I’m ok with that.  They are whatever “level” with Wyndham  so there isn’t a cost to transfer the reservations to me.  And after finding them on VRBO and using them the first time, we did a private contracts so no VRBO fee.
> 
> I would continue to use it as a tool and follow up.  You never know what great deal or rental relationship may come of it.  Last Nov we had on owner call us to see if we were interested in a last minute deal as someone canceled. They had to rent it as they couldn’t go themselves.  We had inquired with them but they had already used up their points, etc. and couldn’t do a reservation for us.  We got Thanksgiving week, 2BR deluxe, for $500.


Can you please share your 2 go to owners? I would like to go thru a private owner this year


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## Tiara2015

BigredNole said:


> Since then, there was a change to Wyndham's reservation system. I think most of the information is still valid, but automatic upgrades are not there. You have to do a lot of research, a lot of searching, be patient, and most importantly be flexible. What I mean by be flexible is not only consider WBC, consider other resorts, the week you vacation as well.
> 
> To give an example, I was about to bite the bullet for our summer trip on June 16-June 23, pay $800 for a 1BR stay at WBC. There were no deals to be had and the people I look to confirmed there were going to be no deals (100% booked). I kept searching and hoping. I found a rental for June 15-June 22nd. It pulls my stay in a day, but still 7-nights. This was for Reunion Resort, not WBC. It was a 3BR/3BA unit for $550. Money was a little tighter this vacation, so we chose to go there. The $250 price difference covered groceries and adult beverages in the room for the week. We also tripled the space. Accommodations were equal with WBC. Activities were much less, but we were at the parks.
> 
> Friends just stayed at Mariott Sabal Palms and it is equally as gorgeous. My recommendation is not to think that WBC is the only option. There are tons more. The location is great, but only saves maybe 5 minutes tops from other resorts.


how does reunion compare to bonnet creek?


----------



## Tiara2015

pepperandchips said:


> What size unit? If you looking for a 2 bedroom deluxe and are not traveling over Thanksgiving, I would look for a rate of about $1200 for 7 nights. Many folks pay less, many pay more. You will pay a premium for booking a year in advance. If you go with someone with a full cancellation/refund policy you can book a reservation for peace of mind and continue to shop rates. I think most people saying "book close to your dates" means 60 days or less. WBC has a huge inventory of 2 br deluxe units so if you aren't traveling over a holiday (thanksgiving or Christmas) you will likely find a better rate by waiting.
> 
> That said, $1800 isn't totally outlandish so if you're comfortable with it and want to book this far out, go for it.


who do you normally book thru?


----------



## pepperandchips

Tiara2015 said:


> who do you normally book thru?



We have used Shelby Resorts several times and they are my "go to" but we have also used Farrell's Vacations, and eBay users mcgab12345 and lise_bohm_vacations. Lise Bohm Vacations is also on facebook if eBay is not your cup of tea!


----------



## Tiara2015

he has be


sheri18 said:


> Well I did it...I booked though Ebay...hope it all works out...we booked through Magicalholidays...has anyone used them before...the price for a 2 bedroom was really good...the site had 100% positive feedback...fingers crossed I did the right thing..
> that being said...we are going January 12-19th     2-2 bedrooms...plan on using uber mostly...DH1 is staying at the beach club...so we might just uber there on the epoct and HS days...so excited...but nervous at same time about reservation...
> any feed back on magicalholidays...apppreciated...


he has been around a long time. he has good reviews on here


----------



## Tiara2015

thx


pepperandchips said:


> We have used Shelby Resorts several times and they are my "go to" but we have also used Farrell's Vacations, and eBay users mcgab12345 and lise_bohm_vacations. Lise Bohm Vacations is also on facebook if eBay is not your cup of tea!


----------



## mgellman

Is there still a Super Target pretty close to WBC?  I just saw that WBC charges a "small fee" for receiving packages on your behalf so now I thinking of abandoning my plans to use Amazon Prime Now.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Mambo Junkie said:


> I'm looking to book Bonnet Creek for 3 days in November. I've been checking out VRBO and Homeaway. I would really appreciate some tried and true companies to book through. Thanks!



We ALWAYS use ebay when booking last minute, because it is the absolute cheapest way.  I just booked 4 nights in November for $315 for a 2 bedroom.
We have used several sellers on ebay without any problems. 

bossinternationalllc
aztimeshares
 (both of those I booked days beforehand and they helped me out tremendously because we were in Orlando trying to avoid going home after the hurricane last September when our town was hit directly and we had no power. 

qvac
shelbyresorts


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I checked out eBay but no one had the dates I needed. I emailed a couple of them and saw a few I had seen on the Homeaway site. I finally got a great deal through Vacation Strategies. I will definitely give eBay a look next time though.


----------



## inspectorgadget

Regarding room requests. I stayed at WBC last week and at checkin, I requested a fireworks view. I have done this at my previous stays and the request has always been granted. I always check in prior to noon and there has never been any problem with this. However, this time was different. I was told they are not allowed to take requests. I said that I have made requests before and they have always been honored and I was told that this week they are not allowed to take requests due to inventory. Is that BS? Maybe. It might just have been the person checking me in. Who knows? We still had a good trip, although we were on the 4th floor overlooking the parking lot. So heads up.


----------



## Upatnoon

inspectorgadget said:


> Regarding room requests. I stayed at WBC last week and at checkin, I requested a fireworks view. I have done this at my previous stays and the request has always been granted. I always check in prior to noon and there has never been any problem with this. However, this time was different. I was told they are not allowed to take requests. I said that I have made requests before and they have always been honored and I was told that this week they are not allowed to take requests due to inventory. Is that BS? Maybe. It might just have been the person checking me in. Who knows? We still had a good trip, although we were on the 4th floor overlooking the parking lot. So heads up.



They took your request, it just wasn't granted.  Requests are not guaranteed. If 99 guests out of 100 want a fireworks view, making them as random as possible is the best policy. 

I'm sure Wyndham wishes they could charge more for a fireworks view like the Disney resorts, but they can't so its just the luck of the draw.

Long ago, the policy was to stop taking phone requests for the ever-popular fireworks view. 

As for why your request was rejected, it could be the resort was full and there is an emphasis on not moving people around in those cases. 

As you said, the key is having a good trip and not expecting a certain view.


----------



## billyjobobb

Wyndham is first and foremost an ownership resort and owners get priority. Were sitting top floor corner unit in the main building with a great view of the pool and the lake. I didn’t have to leave a card on file and have received packages without charge. We also paid close to $20,000 for our ownership. There are downsides to paying $800 for a week in a 2 bedroom.

Soon non owners will also pay a resort fee and be charged for parking.


----------



## katallo

When will resort and parking fees begin for non owners?


----------



## Upatnoon

billyjobobb said:


> Wyndham is first and foremost an ownership resort and owners get priority. Were sitting top floor corner unit in the main building with a great view of the pool and the lake. I didn’t have to leave a card on file and have received packages without charge. We also paid close to $20,000 for our ownership. There are downsides to paying $800 for a week in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Soon non owners will also pay a resort fee and be charged for parking.


If you just paid the developer $20,000 for Bonnet Creek, I suggest you quickly head over to tugbbs.com to learn about the true value of your purchase.


----------



## pepperandchips

billyjobobb said:


> Wyndham is first and foremost an ownership resort and owners get priority. Were sitting top floor corner unit in the main building with a great view of the pool and the lake. I didn’t have to leave a card on file and have received packages without charge. We also paid close to $20,000 for our ownership. There are downsides to paying $800 for a week in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Soon non owners will also pay a resort fee and be charged for parking.


According to what source? The sales desk?


----------



## billyjobobb

I don’t know if you guys are aware but Wyndham has new owners and they are changing a lot of things. For one they have a direct rental business and want to steer people into renting directly from them and cut out the middle men. How can they do that when the other guy is so cheap. Add fees to the renters that come from the other guy.


----------



## pepperandchips

billyjobobb said:


> I don’t know if you guys are aware but Wyndham has new owners and they are changing a lot of things. For one they have a direct rental business and want to steer people into renting directly from them and cut out the middle men. How can they do that when the other guy is so cheap. Add fees to the renters that come from the other guy.



Again... source? As an owner, I would expect that you asked the question of how these new penalties would affect you if you were to have guests stay on your membership. We always stay as guests of Wyndham owners. Other than increasing the cost of the guest certificate, how would Wyndham penalize owners for having guests use their membership?


----------



## billyjobobb

Fact. I bought stuff from amazon that was delivered to my room and I was specifically told that the fees for package do not apply to me as an owner.

Wyndham has never said that the ownership is for anything other than our use. When I come here I am put into rooms that are blocked out for owners, not their guests. When I book it on the phone they not only take requests, they ask me if I have a preference for where I stay on property.

Believe whatever you want. If Wyndham ever were to ask my opinion I would fully support resort fees and charging for parking. It is becoming the standard. Disney charges to park. The shuttles at bonnet creek used to be free and now are ridiculously expensive. Plus like I said, in the last few months Wyndham has launched their own direct rental as part of a complete change in how they sell ownerships. I have the option of placing my ownership into their hands to rent out if I chose to not use it.

Wyndham is also changing how they sell. They’re going straight up to a point system. You don’t buy a week at a resort, you buy points and the value of points can change. You no longer own a part of bonnet creek, you own a number of points good at Wyndham. My money is that soon the “vacation ownership” will disappear from their signs just because there is a stigma of being a “time share” they don’t even use that term anymore.

Wyndham has a propert that as a hotel, based on Disney’s prices, would easily be $400 a night plus. Right now Wyndham rents directly for around $200. Even that is underpriced. Sub $100 a night to stay here is ridiculous, and Wyndham knows that. Their goal is to raise the bar for this property and there is a lot of room to do that. They are investing nearly $75 million in upgrades (there are over 2000 rooms) they keep increasing the value to staying here. They paid out to get Disney to allow mini van service and from a friend who works for Disney they are trying very hard to have bonnet creek treated like the hotels at the front of the parks and have them included in the Disney bubble.


----------



## Upatnoon

billyjobobb said:


> Fact. I bought stuff from amazon that was delivered to my room and I was specifically told that the fees for package do not apply to me as an owner.
> 
> Wyndham has never said that the ownership is for anything other than our use. When I come here I am put into rooms that are blocked out for owners, not their guests. When I book it on the phone they not only take requests, they ask me if I have a preference for where I stay on property.
> 
> Believe whatever you want. If Wyndham ever were to ask my opinion I would fully support resort fees and charging for parking. It is becoming the standard. Disney charges to park. The shuttles at bonnet creek used to be free and now are ridiculously expensive. Plus like I said, in the last few months Wyndham has launched their own direct rental as part of a complete change in how they sell ownerships. I have the option of placing my ownership into their hands to rent out if I chose to not use it.
> 
> Wyndham is also changing how they sell. They’re going straight up to a point system. You don’t buy a week at a resort, you buy points and the value of points can change. You no longer own a part of bonnet creek, you own a number of points good at Wyndham. My money is that soon the “vacation ownership” will disappear from their signs just because there is a stigma of being a “time share” they don’t even use that term anymore.
> 
> Wyndham has a propert that as a hotel, based on Disney’s prices, would easily be $400 a night plus. Right now Wyndham rents directly for around $200. Even that is underpriced. Sub $100 a night to stay here is ridiculous, and Wyndham knows that. Their goal is to raise the bar for this property and there is a lot of room to do that. They are investing nearly $75 million in upgrades (there are over 2000 rooms) they keep increasing the value to staying here. They paid out to get Disney to allow mini van service and from a friend who works for Disney they are trying very hard to have bonnet creek treated like the hotels at the front of the parks and have them included in the Disney bubble.



The "stigma" of the timeshare system is in how they are sold. High-pressure sales mixed with lots lies and overstatements. For example, I own a timeshare I paid $200 for. The very same timeshare is being sold for $20,000 by the developer. Many Wyndham timeshares can be acquired for free. People don't like finding out the timeshare they paid $20,000 for is worth $200. The fix? Change the name and call it something else!

Wyndham has had their own direct rental program for many years. This is not new. Owners rent their own reservations because it makes them more money than what Wyndham is offering them.

Bonnet Creek doesn't rent for Disney prices because it isn't a Disney resort. The market decides and Disney commands more money. Wyndham owners aren't the only ones renting out their points and undercutting the "official" rate. DVC owners do it as well. The market sets the price of a reservation at WBC.

As for parking, DVC owners and their guests park for free. Only people who book DVC rooms through Disney get slapped with the parking fee.


----------



## gatormom2tots

We check-in on Wednesday.  I am hearing the "parking pass" is just a gimmick to get you to sign up for a timeshare and is not needed.  Can a recent guest confirm this?


----------



## pepperandchips

gatormom2tots said:


> We check-in on Wednesday.  I am hearing the "parking pass" is just a gimmick to get you to sign up for a timeshare and is not needed.  Can a recent guest confirm this?



It is true that you do not need a parking pass, you may use your unit key for entry through the gate. We exit through the side door near the restroom after obtaining unit keys each visit without visiting the sales desk to obtain a parking pass or anything else.


----------



## pepperandchips

billyjobobb said:


> Fact. I bought stuff from amazon that was delivered to my room and I was specifically told that the fees for package do not apply to me as an owner.





billyjobobb said:


> Believe whatever you want.



I believe facts and credible rumors, which is why I asked for your source. It's great that you were not charged a fee for your package; other than that fact, nothing you shared was substantiated by anything other than your opinion. I'm not trying to change your opinion. 

The purpose of this thread is to share experiences and to help others who are planning vacations at WBC. A lot of people who visit this thread with questions don't know much about timesharing or the Wyndham properties or policies. I don't see how it's helpful to share speculation like, "Soon non owners will also pay a resort fee and be charged for parking." That's not true and it doesn't help anyone else plan.


----------



## katallo

Thanks.  We have a few friends who there and this was the first we've heard of parking and resort fees.  As far as room requests, we have found when we don;t make any we get a nice room.


----------



## michelepa

Deleted and reposted


----------



## michelepa

pepperandchips said:


> We have used Shelby Resorts several times and they are my "go to" but we have also used Farrell's Vacations, and eBay users mcgab12345 and lise_bohm_vacations. Lise Bohm Vacations is also on facebook if eBay is not your cup of tea!



I booked thru Lise Bohn two years ago on eBay and wanted to use her again for next years trip but it doesn’t appear she’s booking WBC anymore.

 Have you used her lately? I looked on her Facebook and eBay for listings but saw none for WBC


I tried using duddy2003 on eBay this year and had a very very bad experience with him and have filed a formal complaint with eBay about the transaction. He even had 100% feedback. At first he tried to cancel the deal and then gave me the run around for three weeks about not being able to get me the certificate for my stay which luckily isn’t for a couple months.  Be careful of this guy!!


----------



## pepperandchips

michelepa said:


> I booked thru Lise Bohn two years ago on eBay and wanted to use her again for next years trip but it doesn’t appear she’s booking WBC anymore.
> 
> Have you used her lately? I looked on her Facebook and eBay for listings but saw none for WBC
> 
> 
> I tried using duddy2003 on eBay this year and had a very very bad experience with him and have filed a formal complaint with eBay about the transaction. He even had 100% feedback. At first he tried to cancel the deal and then gave me the run around for three weeks about not being able to get me the certificate for my stay which luckily isn’t for a couple months.  Be careful of this guy!!



Good heads up - I'm sorry about your experience. That sounds frustrating! I have not booked through Lise Bohm recently, unfortunately. Our last stay using her was in 2017.


----------



## SWright

Good morning! I am new to this thread and have tried reading as much as I could to answer my questions (trying not to be repetitive) but it’s a long thread and some information might be outdated. So here are some questions I’m hoping you who are experienced can answer.
This will be our first time at the WBC. Our very good friend is a top member with Wyndham and we have used his points to stay at many Wyndhams locations. We always have the best experience.
We are staying in 2-3 bedrooms. Here are my questions
1. Is there a resort fee that needs to be paid? If so how much?
2. Is there a fee for parking?
3. I know the shuttles are not free, does anyone know what the charge is? Also we have read that there are free shuttles at the Wyndham grand resort? Is that true?
Thank you!!


----------



## SGMCO

Hi, 
I'm also new and looking into renting at WBC. 
I have a couple of ?'s
Will I have to attend a Timeshare meeting? do they bug you about it? 
Thanks


----------



## Lisa P.

SWright said:


> 1. Is there a resort fee that needs to be paid? If so how much?


No, there is currently no resort fee for guests staying at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek (WBC) timeshare resort.
Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort (WGO) Bonnet Creek hotel does have a $28 resort fee (as posted today on their website), which includes the complimentary scheduled shuttle service to the Disney parks (TTC for MK). I would guess a room key for the hotel is required for guests boarding the shuttle - just a guess on my part.


SWright said:


> 2. Is there a fee for parking?


Likewise, no, there is no parking fee at this time at WBC for guests staying in the timeshare units.
Guests staying in the hotel rooms/suites at WGO pay $22+tax per day for self-parking and $29+tax per day for valet parking.


SWright said:


> 3. I know the shuttles are not free, does anyone know what the charge is?


Sorry, I don't know because we never used them. Doubling the cost of the shuttle for 2 people, and factoring in the inconvenience of a limited schedule, we would rather either drive and pay for parking at the theme parks, or if we expect to drink, pay for Lyft/Uber or now a Minnie van shared service to visit the parks. This makes even more sense to us for a family or group of 3, 4, or 5 people.


----------



## Lisa P.

SGMCO said:


> Will I have to attend a Timeshare meeting? do they bug you about it?


No obligation to attend a timeshare sales meeting at all - unless you are renting a special discount package from a Wyndham affiliate company with this stipulation as part of the discounted rate. These are usually 2-night, 3-night, or 4-night packages.

If you are renting from an owner or from an independent, points-management company, you are simply a rental "Guest" and not required to attend at all. When you check in, you'll be given your room key and directed to another desk to get your parking pass. There, at the parking pass desk, you'll probably be invited to attend a meeting and offered an incentive gift for your time. Politely but flatly decline, and tell them that you do not want to be contacted again about it. Once you get to your room and settle in, disconnect your room phones so they don't ring. You probably don't need to use those phones anyway, if you have cell phones. You won't be bothered again. Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## SGMCO

what are some of the rental company's (independents) to rent from? thanks


----------



## pepperandchips

SGMCO said:


> what are some of the rental company's (independents) to rent from? thanks



There are lots of recent recommendations on pages 224 and 225 of this thread and some chatter about various prices and rental sources. I hope that helps!


----------



## pepperandchips

SWright said:


> Good morning! I am new to this thread and have tried reading as much as I could to answer my questions (trying not to be repetitive) but it’s a long thread and some information might be outdated. So here are some questions I’m hoping you who are experienced can answer.
> 3. I know the shuttles are not free, does anyone know what the charge is? Also we have read that there are free shuttles at the Wyndham grand resort? Is that true?
> Thank you!!


No worries, that's what this thread is for. Here is a post from a poster who stayed within the last six months and had a relatively negative experience with the WBC (Vacation Ownership/Timeshare) shuttle service:



supedewoop said:


> Finally, I was most concerned about transportation. Honestly, the shuttle is terrible, even for one person. It's 8 dollars for a round trip, for one but according to the schedule, it has to be reserved ONLY by speaking IN PERSON to the clerk at the transportation desk. Times are also terrible, with 1 or 2 options to each park, each way (basically morning there, and evening back to the hotel) for the TCC, Animal Kindgom, Epcot and Disney Springs (and maybe two of those were combined?). Of course, you could use them to go where ever and then use the excellent Disney buses, but that's a pain. And, the reservation system seems to be designed to limit to you to coming and going from the same place, though they did say you could call and change it. One day, I used the bus to get to Animal Kingdom because it was about 2 dollars cheaper than a one-way lyft but the return time was so early (5:45) and I didn't want to bother with calling and trying to get the late MKTCC bus (10:45, which was basically the only alternative) so I just took a lyft.



I doubt very much you can avail yourself of the Wyndham Grand shuttle, as has been said.


----------



## billyjobobb

The point of your parking pass is so that your vehicle is tied to your room. If there is ever an issue with your vehicle they will try to contact you to resolve a problem. If you do not have the parking pass that is provide for free, they have no choice but to tow.


----------



## Lisa P.

When you check-in, they ask for the make, model, and license plate (if you know it) of your vehicle, if you have one with you. The parking pass does not identify you, it only shows the dates of your stay.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Upatnoon

billyjobobb said:


> The point of your parking pass is so that your vehicle is tied to your room. If there is ever an issue with your vehicle they will try to contact you to resolve a problem. If you do not have the parking pass that is provide for free, they have no choice but to tow.



The "parking pass" people are just there to sign people up for the timeshare sales presentation. There is nothing on the pass to identify you or help with an issue with your vehicle.

When you check in, they ask for your car tag number. If there is an issue with your vehicle, they would be able to contact you via the license plate number linked with your reservation.

I've talked to the sales people that inhabit the "parking pass" desk a few times. I've gotten balloons for my kids there. That's about all the use it has. They've tried, but I have not taken them up on an offer for an "owner update" or whatever they are calling their sales pitch.

Many people don't want anything to do with going to a high-pressure sales pitch on vacation, which is why they created the "parking pass" desk. It's a slip of paper that sounds like something important, but in reality does nothing at all.

The "parking pass" desk is a good example of why timeshares have such a negative reputation. The first meeting most people will have with the Bonnet Creek sales team is based on a lie that they need a parking pass. Sadly, its just the first of many lies used to pressure people into a big financial mistake.

My advice for people is to just avoid the "parking pass" people and eliminate the stress of telling someone "no" several times.

The good news is that after you "pass" on the "parking pass" people, you likely won't see another salesperson. They may try to call you, but not answering the phone works for that.

As a side note, Wyndham isn't the only timeshare system trying to rope people into sales pitches. DVC does the same thing. They called me a few times on your last stay there.


----------



## Spanky

I always ask for one Additional room card. I keep it in the car ash tray. When you return to WBC you need to show your room card to the gate attendant. It is much easier to grab the one inthe ash tray than for someone to search for their room card in a dark car with a seat belt holding you.


----------



## margot31

What are some things you bring from home for the units?  Thinking of bringing our own knife.  dishwasher pods (that way I don't have to buy too many) we won't be using a crock pot I almost never use mine in the first place.  But what else might you find yourself bringing from home?


----------



## pepperandchips

margot31 said:


> What are some things you bring from home for the units?  Thinking of bringing our own knife.  dishwasher pods (that way I don't have to buy too many) we won't be using a crock pot I almost never use mine in the first place.  But what else might you find yourself bringing from home?



If we plan to do major cooking or food prep we do bring a chef's knife. There are knives provided that are fine if you're not doing a lot of chopping. We also like to bring laundry detergent, ziplock bags, food storage containers, aluminum foil, small selection of spices for any meals we know we're preparing, and insulated tumbler cups for taking beverages to the pool. We've never made use of the grills but if you intend to do that and are driving you might consider bringing your own grill tools - you can borrow them, as I understand, but I'd just rather have them in the unit without having to go through any further work to obtain them.


----------



## msb578

margot31 said:


> What are some things you bring from home for the units?  Thinking of bringing our own knife.  dishwasher pods (that way I don't have to buy too many) we won't be using a crock pot I almost never use mine in the first place.  But what else might you find yourself bringing from home?


No need to bring or buy any dishwasher pods. They’ll bring you as many as you need (within a few minutes) if you ask. Same goes for anything else that’s supplied at the beginning of your stay.


----------



## KristinU

pepperandchips said:


> If we plan to do major cooking or food prep we do bring a chef's knife. There are knives provided that are fine if you're not doing a lot of chopping. We also like to bring laundry detergent, ziplock bags, food storage containers, aluminum foil, small selection of spices for any meals we know we're preparing, and insulated tumbler cups for taking beverages to the pool. We've never made use of the grills but if you intend to do that and are driving you might consider bringing your own grill tools - you can borrow them, as I understand, but I'd just rather have them in the unit without having to go through any further work to obtain them.



Basically all of this, but we don't bring a knife though and just use what's in the units.  But we do grill a lot and bring our own grill tools (and we fly), and we also bring along a collapsible fabric basket thing to take to and from the grills.  As pepperandchips said, you can check out grill tools at the activities desks, but I prefer to not mess around with the extra steps.  Same with laundry and dishwasher detergent - easy enough for me to throw a few of each in some ziplocs and not have to mess around with extra phone calls.

Oh, and we also like to bring a hanging shoe organizer and some magnetic hooks - we put that on the entrance door to keep sunglasses, passes, room cards, sunscreen, etc. all organized.


----------



## lindsey

We bring our Keurig (but we drive).


----------



## Biggen

Just echoing what other have said about the “parking pass”. It’s simply a vehicle to get you over and talking to the sales folks. I’ve been going to WBC for years and I never get a “parking pass”.

I’m checking in tomorrow.


----------



## JuneChickie

[ .


----------



## Biggen

We did HHN several years ago. It was fun. Definitely not for younger kids.

I wouldn’t do it again though. Once was enough for us!


----------



## KristinU

KristinU said:


> Basically all of this, but we don't bring a knife though and just use what's in the units.  But we do grill a lot and bring our own grill tools (and we fly), and we also bring along a collapsible fabric basket thing to take to and from the grills.  As pepperandchips said, you can check out grill tools at the activities desks, but I prefer to not mess around with the extra steps.  Same with laundry and dishwasher detergent - easy enough for me to throw a few of each in some ziplocs and not have to mess around with extra phone calls.
> 
> Oh, and we also like to bring a hanging shoe organizer and some magnetic hooks - we put that on the entrance door to keep sunglasses, passes, room cards, sunscreen, etc. all organized.



I also remembered that we pack along hand soap for each sink (I don't like using little bars for hand washing), and some air freshener for the bathrooms.


----------



## Biggen

We are here now. Tower 4 still seems to be shut down for remodeling. Also, they have checkin located in some of the tower lobbies as well as the front desk. We are in tower 5 and the guard directed us right to tower 5 upon arrival and we were able to check in right in the mini lobby at tower 5. This is great. We were able to avoid the hussle and bussel of the front desk area. They also just give you the “parking pass” and don’t even bother telling you to go to the sales desk when you check in this route.

They are also actively warning people NOT to order pizza from the brochures that get pushed under the doors when you check in. You’d think they could actively stop those people from coming on the property but at least they are warning you now.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## TaraBara

We are here now for the first time, except staying in the hotel. The room is great and it is going to be really hard to leave. We are moving to CBR tomorrow for the week and will have much less room. At least now we know what to expect between on property vs off property for future visits. We love this property! It is beautiful!!


----------



## Flipflopfly

Weird question, but if anybody is at WBC, can you take a look at the frying pan they have in the condo and tell me the name brand?  Last time I was there I took a picture of one but must have deleted it.  I want one really bad, it is impossible to get anything to stick to them!!

Thanks!


----------



## Flipflopfly

SGMCO said:


> what are some of the rental company's (independents) to rent from? thanks


I have used VRBO, eBay, and Shelby, all without a single problem


----------



## wgeo

Has anyone had success renting for only a couple nights, or do they mainly want longer stays?


----------



## KristinU

wgeo said:


> Has anyone had success renting for only a couple nights, or do they mainly want longer stays?



We rented a couple of long weekends through Ken at Vacation Upgrades, not a problem - those were 3-4 nights.   We're now owners and I can tell you that single days are tough to book, though, as Wyndham doesn't open single day reservations until really close to the date...I can't remember offhand, but something like 14-15 days out.  I'd reach out to both Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy and see if they have anything available for you.


----------



## margot31

What are the dining options at the resort...more like what restaurants.  We have a resort day of our NSSHP and will chill at the resort.  While we could go up to our room for lunch we are looking at different options.  Is there anything at one of the pools or outside quick place?


----------



## AK Tay

We arrive on Saturday and can hardly wait. Can someone post this months activities schedule?


----------



## pepperandchips

margot31 said:


> What are the dining options at the resort...more like what restaurants.  We have a resort day of our NSSHP and will chill at the resort.  While we could go up to our room for lunch we are looking at different options.  Is there anything at one of the pools or outside quick place?



I’m not a ton of help on this but since no one else has chimed in I will mention that we had lunch at Escudos pool bar near Tower 5 and everyone liked what they had. It wasn’t fine dining by any stretch but good sandwiches, burgers, and quesadillas type fare. If you search Escudos in this thread I posted a review with pics. 

We have also had Flippers pizza delivered and eaten it poolside which we also really enjoyed.

I believe there’s also another pool bar that is over by Tower 2/3 area but I haven’t had food from there.


----------



## beautifultomorrow

Has anyone ever checked in a day (or more) later than when their reservation is supposed to begin? I haven't been able to find my specific dates (coming up very soon) but there's a listing on ebay that starts the day before we are set to arrive. If I book that reservation, how could I go about making sure they  don't cancel my reservation and checking in the next day?


----------



## pepperandchips

beautifultomorrow said:


> Has anyone ever checked in a day (or more) later than when their reservation is supposed to begin? I haven't been able to find my specific dates (coming up very soon) but there's a listing on ebay that starts the day before we are set to arrive. If I book that reservation, how could I go about making sure they  don't cancel my reservation and checking in the next day?



Yes, once the renter I was working through booked my six night reservation a day earlier than I needed it to start for seven nights total - I only found out when I called the resort to confirm they had the reservation in my name a few days prior to my arrival. There was no issue with us arriving a day late but if you were nervous you could call the resort the week of your arrival and ask them to notate your late arrival in some way. I’m not sure if they could, but even if they don’t, I really doubt you will run into any issues. It’s not like a hotel where they have inventory to fill last minute walk up reservations.


----------



## G8r4evr

We love BC too!  They don't get advanced FO booking though, do they?


----------



## pepperandchips

G8r4evr said:


> We love BC too!  They don't get advanced FO booking though, do they?



Do you mean fastpass? If so, then no, just the regular 30 days advance booking as with any guest that has tickets.


----------



## margot31

we arrive tomorrow afternoon/evening....a few quick questions.  Coffee filters....do they offer any or what size do we need to buy?  

I know I have more but can't think of anything at this moment.


----------



## pepperandchips

margot31 said:


> we arrive tomorrow afternoon/evening....a few quick questions.  Coffee filters....do they offer any or what size do we need to buy?
> 
> I know I have more but can't think of anything at this moment.



They will start you out with a few but we always bring some since we like our coffee from home! They take the standard cone filters for a full size pot 

Just a reminder that many have said if you run out of anything at all to call housekeeping and they will bring you more! We don’t like to be bothered to wait on things like that and we like a certain kind of coffee so it’s no trouble to me to pack our own coffee filters, a few extra laundry and dish detergent, etc. 

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## margot31

pepperandchips said:


> They will start you out with a few but we always bring some since we like our coffee from home! They take the standard cone filters for a full size pot
> 
> Just a reminder that many have said if you run out of anything at all to call housekeeping and they will bring you more! We don’t like to be bothered to wait on things like that and we like a certain kind of coffee so it’s no trouble to me to pack our own coffee filters, a few extra laundry and dish detergent, etc.
> 
> Have a great trip!!!



What do they supply with?  I am putting my grocery list together and picking a few things up in my town vs down there in orlando since its cheaper (we are driving)


----------



## pepperandchips

margot31 said:


> What do they supply with?  I am putting my grocery list together and picking a few things up in my town vs down there in orlando since its cheaper (we are driving)



This is from my memory, so may not be a total list, but as I recall they start you with coffee - maybe two packs that would make a pot each?, coffee filters (maybe 3-4?), an instant lemonade packet, popcorn (1 bag), tiny salt and pepper, liquid dish soap (small bottle lasts my whole stay usually), a sponge, laundry detergent packet (1 I think), dishwasher detergent (I can’t remember if it’s one or more), paper towels, small bathroom toiletries like soap and shampoo and conditioner, toilet paper.

We drive so I have a plastic container I bring that I keep stocked with extra dishwasher pods, extra laundry pods, extra sponges, and in addition to those cleaning type supplies we usually bring spices, coffee, coffee filters, snacks, and any groceries for meals we are planning to cook.

Edited: the first photo is obviously lifted from the internet but shows the basket of coffee/kitchen "amenities" - the coffeeis in the green packets and the tall skinny white things are instant lemonade. Second photo is from my October 2017 stay in a refurbed 2 bedroom deluxe, appliances now black. You can see the basket of stuff on the counter there is pretty much the same.


----------



## pepperandchips

@margot31 

That Oyster listing actually has a lot of great pre-refurb photos, here is the cleaning stuff and extra paper towels located under the sink. The liquid dish soap is sort of fallen over behind the dishwasher detergent in the picture but maybe you can get a sense of the size. Link for more: https://www.oyster.com/orlando/hote...ek-resort/photos/one-bedroom-suite--v3016336/


----------



## LandonDunes

Quick question: I am staying at the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek tomorrow night. We have a 9:25 ADR at Ohana the next morning. Will I hit a ton of traffic getting into the Polynesian?  I was thinking about leaving at 8:15 to play it safe. Thanks.


----------



## margot31

How is the pizza place on the property?  We are finalizing dinner plans tomorrow night when we arrive.


----------



## beautifultomorrow

Midway through our trip we are switching from a 2 bedroom to a 4 bedroom. Does bell services have the ability to store things in a refrigerator? If not, does any one have any recommendations on what we should do with any food while we are between rooms?


----------



## act1980

Looking to go in January. Does anyone know if this is considered off peak?


----------



## KristinU

LandonDunes said:


> Quick question: I am staying at the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek tomorrow night. We have a 9:25 ADR at Ohana the next morning. Will I hit a ton of traffic getting into the Polynesian?  I was thinking about leaving at 8:15 to play it safe. Thanks.


An hour should be more than plenty of time.  I'm a play it safe person, and I'd aim at leaving the room at 8:15 knowing my troops tend to be pokey.  If you get there early you can walk around the Poly and take in the atmosphere 



beautifultomorrow said:


> Midway through our trip we are switching from a 2 bedroom to a 4 bedroom. Does bell services have the ability to store things in a refrigerator? If not, does any one have any recommendations on what we should do with any food while we are between rooms?


Yes, definitely, bell services can store both refrigerated and frozen foods.


----------



## LandonDunes

KristinU said:


> An hour should be more than plenty of time.  I'm a play it safe person, and I'd aim at leaving the room at 8:15 knowing my troops tend to be pokey.  If you get there early you can walk around the Poly and take in the atmosphere
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely, bell services can store both refrigerated and frozen foods.



Thank you!


----------



## msb578

margot31 said:


> How is the pizza place on the property?  We are finalizing dinner plans tomorrow night when we arrive.


We had the pizza a couple of times this past April. It was decent enough to make a return visit, but not good enough to be memorable now (six months later). I think “ok” would be my review of it. Very convenient, for sure.


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Me, wife and (almost) 3 year old heading down monday night 11/26. our flight doesnt get in until after 11:20 pm, so by the time we check in, is it possible we get a half decent view room? I figure I should request a tower by the playground/ kiddie pool for my little guy. So that would be a request for towers 1,2 or 3. Do they have decent firework views if im able to get one of those towers?


----------



## Upatnoon

act1980 said:


> Looking to go in January. Does anyone know if this is considered off peak?



Unless you are traveling the first week of the year, I would consider it off peak. However, its Disney World, and more people have been traveling in the "slow" months of Jan. and Feb. to "beat" the crowds.

If you are trying to get a deal, the answer is to shop around. Good prices at resort can be found at any time of the year.


----------



## Upatnoon

Patrick Gavin said:


> Me, wife and (almost) 3 year old heading down monday night 11/26. our flight doesnt get in until after 11:20 pm, so by the time we check in, is it possible we get a half decent view room? I figure I should request a tower by the playground/ kiddie pool for my little guy. So that would be a request for towers 1,2 or 3. Do they have decent firework views if im able to get one of those towers?



It's possible to get an Epcot or Hollywood Studios fireworks view from those towers. Some may have both. As to getting a decent room, they are preassigned long before you check in. Sometimes they grant requests, sometimes they don't. All you can do is ask.

No doubt the constant barrage of fireworks view requests is an annoyance for the resort. There is no way to guarantee such a view, it is by chance.


----------



## quietgirll

Okie smokie guys so i need some opinions- we are a family of 3 currently booked in a 1 br deluxe at bonnet creek for December for 5 nights. I have made some changes to our itinerary, and we will now be arriving a day earlier than originally planned. I had planned on just booking one night off site somewhere, but i haven’t yet, and really am not loving any of the options. I did reach out to the company we are renting from today about adding a night at the beginning of our stay, and they said what we have booked isn’t available, but a 1 br presidential is for a difference of just under $300. My gut is telling me to pass, but what’s so special about a presidential? There is a lot to be said for only having to unpack once....


----------



## Upatnoon

quietgirll said:


> Okie smokie guys so i need some opinions- we are a family of 3 currently booked in a 1 br deluxe at bonnet creek for December for 5 nights. I have made some changes to our itinerary, and we will now be arriving a day earlier than originally planned. I had planned on just booking one night off site somewhere, but i haven’t yet, and really am not loving any of the options. I did reach out to the company we are renting from today about adding a night at the beginning of our stay, and they said what we have booked isn’t available, but a 1 br presidential is for a difference of just under $300. My gut is telling me to pass, but what’s so special about a presidential? There is a lot to be said for only having to unpack once....



I wouldn't pay extra for presidential, but have stayed in them because they were the only thing available for the dates I wanted.  They are nice, however, I don't think they are so nice that I would pay extra just to stay in one.

As for you, the difference isn't really $300, since you will have to pay somewhere for a night. For a family of 3, you should be able to get something fine for around $100-150, so that means you are paying $150-200 more for the convenience of not having to move -- which does have value.

In the end, I think I really comes down to budget.  $200 is a good amount to me, so I would probably "tough it out" by staying someplace else, but that also depends on what my plans are for the trip and how much I was paying to start off with for the reservation.

As to where to say for 1 night, there are a ton of good options, but that also depends on your budget and what you are accustomed to.


----------



## pepperandchips

@quietgirll which part of December?


----------



## quietgirll

Dec 11-17


----------



## pepperandchips

quietgirll said:


> Dec 11-17



I agree with @Upatnoon i wouldn’t find value in spending $300 for that extra night as you could probably get a pretty nice disney room for that amount during those dates... and for sure I would expect you could get the Waldorf at that price. I guess it depends what your party is going to do on the extra night. I also just re-read your post and if the $300 is to stay in the 1BR presidential the _whole_ time, I *would* do that. I kinda hate shuffling around. If it’s just the isolated night alone though I would try to get Wyndham Grand, Hilton Bonnet Creek, or Waldorf on a discount engine for cheap and then transfer over. I bet you could get the Wyndham Grand with parking and resort fee for $150 or so with some vigilance in checking.


----------



## chris3947

We are staying at WBC for the first time next week and are very excited to try it out! Our first night we plan to go out to pick up groceries for the week. Wondering what are the best places to go nearby- something like a Publix or a Walmart. Thanks!


----------



## katallo

We really like the new Super Walmart on Old Lake Wilson Rd.  Publix is closeby as well.


----------



## KristinU

quietgirll said:


> Okie smokie guys so i need some opinions- we are a family of 3 currently booked in a 1 br deluxe at bonnet creek for December for 5 nights. I have made some changes to our itinerary, and we will now be arriving a day earlier than originally planned. I had planned on just booking one night off site somewhere, but i haven’t yet, and really am not loving any of the options. I did reach out to the company we are renting from today about adding a night at the beginning of our stay, and they said what we have booked isn’t available, but a 1 br presidential is for a difference of just under $300. My gut is telling me to pass, but what’s so special about a presidential? There is a lot to be said for only having to unpack once....



How big is your 3rd family member?

Our family of 3 stayed in a 1BR Presidential last year.  My DS is a teen, so having that extra living room space for him was nice, plenty of space to tuck his suitcase and backpack in a corner and not have it be obtrusive.  The dining table is comically huge for the amount of people the unit accommodates,  but we all felt like royalty at it!  As people who cook a lot, we also appreciated the extra kitchen space - the layout is much better for 2 cooks in the kitchen than the standard kitchens.  That said, $300 is a decent chunk of change...but I think for my family we'd be really tempted to pay it so we had the extra space for the week.  For that price difference you could also see if there's a 2 bedroom for your days - might be about a wash and would give you a second bathroom.  Just a thought.

Another thought is to book a Disney value resort for that first night and take advantage of being able to book some hard-to-get fastpasses.  We've done that before, too.  The nice thing about that is the feeling you get walking into your enormous villa after being crammed into that little hotel (motel) room that first night!


----------



## pep

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place but who does everyone book with at bonnet creek?


----------



## chris3947

katallo said:


> We really like the new Super Walmart on Old Lake Wilson Rd.  Publix is closeby as well.



Perfect, thank you!!


----------



## cocoabean1

[


----------



## cocoabean1

*Press and hold the F/C button on the left side of the thermostat.*

*Once "6P" appears on the digital display ... the unit is on override.*

It is possible you may need to do this on a daily basis (the thermostat may reset itself)

*"6P" is digital code for bP ... bP = bypass*
*


Can anyone tell me if this still works or did they change the thermostats?*


----------



## ibob52

cocoabean1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this still works or did they change the thermostats?



*it still worked for our stay in Tower 4 . July 2018*


----------



## Upatnoon

pep said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place but who does everyone book with at bonnet creek?



There is no "one place" if you read a few pages back in this thread you will find that people use several. I think the easiest place to start is on ebay, since you can see completed listings and get a feel for the prices.


----------



## cocoabean1

ibob52 said:


> *it still worked for our stay in Tower 4 . July 2018*




thank you-  It looks like I'll be needing this next week!!


----------



## Magical2017

pep said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place but who does everyone book with at bonnet creek?



We used Vacation Strategy about 60 days out.


----------



## BostonEd

margot31 said:


> How is the pizza place on the property?  We are finalizing dinner plans tomorrow night when we arrive.


I thought the pizza was not good. Not horrific, perhaps edible, but certainly not good. Order from Flippers instead.

Oops, just saw you are probably there already. Let us know how your pizza was!


----------



## Captainkidd76

Question about the shuttle to the parks. $8 round trip. So if you go to Magic Kingdom in the morning then go back to resort, then go to Epcot at night, would that be $8 for the day or $16?


----------



## Upatnoon

Captainkidd76 said:


> Question about the shuttle to the parks. $8 round trip. So if you go to Magic Kingdom in the morning then go back to resort, then go to Epcot at night, would that be $8 for the day or $16?



It would be $16. 

Unless you are traveling solo, Uber would likely be cheaper in most cases.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Upatnoon said:


> It would be $16.
> 
> Unless you are traveling solo, Uber would likely be cheaper in most cases.



Thank you very much.

How frequent do the buses run from and to Bonnet Creek?


----------



## cocoabean1

Have they upgraded to Keurig coffee machines or still using Mr. Coffee coffee pots?  Just need to know what to buy at the store (k-cups or ground coffee).  

Thanks


----------



## Hm707

Is the kiddie pool not heated? I’m looking to book in large part bc of the pirate ship pool/slide but it will be in December.


----------



## KristinU

cocoabean1 said:


> Have they upgraded to Keurig coffee machines or still using Mr. Coffee coffee pots?  Just need to know what to buy at the store (k-cups or ground coffee).



Cuisinart with cone filters.


----------



## cocoabean1

KristinU said:


> Cuisinart with cone filters.




thank you


----------



## msb578

Hm707 said:


> Is the kiddie pool not heated? I’m looking to book in large part bc of the pirate ship pool/slide but it will be in December.


The splash pads (at the main building and ~Tower 2) aren’t heated.

The pirate pool is heated, but I have to say... we found it significantly colder than the other pools. Not sure why.


----------



## KmarieM

Just made reservations for 4 bedroom presidential. They ask if I wanted a specific room number. Any good suggestions. We stayed there before in 4 bedroom think it was top floor of tower 1.  Don’t remember the room number. Loved the balcony it was huge. Are all the 4 bedrooms that way?  We had pool view and really liked it, would be willing to change. 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## oscarkat

Morning! Does anyone there know if tower 4 is still closed for renovations? We're checking in on Sunday and it's always my favorite one to request, trying to plan with family who will be arriving a few hours before us.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## faeriesxist83

What are your favorite restaurants that deliver to WBC? I tried searching for seamless and grubhub, but they don't seem to service the area. Is there a different delivery service or app I should look at?


----------



## ustasmom

quietgirll said:


> Dec 11-17



Owners can book single nights at 14 days out, so if you haven't found anything yet, that is a good time to start looking. Also, owners can also cancel without penalty until the 15 day mark, so there is usually a lot of movement around that time. Personally, I am Platinum with Wyndham and I have noticed a ton of moving and shaking in WBC reservations for the end of November, heading into December. I've been making some beautiful half price point reservations with upgrades from 1 bedroom deluxe all the way to 3 bedroom Presidential (for no extra cost.)

There are owners who rent out their points all over social media. I just saw a 4 bedroom Presidential rent for $55 for the night and 5 nights in November go for $600. When Platinum owners get discounts and upgrades, you can find some spectacular deals.


----------



## pepperandchips

faeriesxist83 said:


> What are your favorite restaurants that deliver to WBC? I tried searching for seamless and grubhub, but they don't seem to service the area. Is there a different delivery service or app I should look at?



Try UberEats. We have only ever had Flippers Pizza delivered there, but they have other items besides pizza. We enjoyed it.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Aggiebutterfly

What about grocery delivery? We are arriving late on Friday night but are up early Saturday to the park.


----------



## cocoabean1

When you use Uber does it pick you up at your tower (say tower 2) or do you have to go to tower 1 or 6 to get picked up?  Also, what is the price to go from Bonnet Creek to Boardwalk resort any idea?


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## Chris Locke

I just booked a two night weekend stay on Priceline Express. The reservation is officially under "Orlando Bonnet Creek by ResortShare", so it looks like it is through a timeshare broker. Has anyone had experience with this?  I've never stayed at the resort so I have no idea how this works. Do you think I'll be able to choose a tower/room?  If so, any suggestions and general information would be appreciatied! I have me, my wife, two kids (2 and 4), my parents, and my brother staying.


----------



## kylieh

Late Checkout question - is there a late checkout option, or am better to rent an additional night?  Our flights home are at 6.45pm, and take around 24 hours with connections (to Sydney), so later the better for us.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Anyone know what the pool rules are regarding coolers and bringing your own drinks(not glass)?

Can we get extra toilet paper from the front desk?


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyPoppins said:


> Anyone know what the pool rules are regarding coolers and bringing your own drinks(not glass)?
> 
> Can we get extra toilet paper from the front desk?


You can bring your own coolers and drinks.

If you run out of toilet paper, call and they will bring you more.


----------



## Upatnoon

kylieh said:


> Late Checkout question - is there a late checkout option, or am better to rent an additional night?  Our flights home are at 6.45pm, and take around 24 hours with connections (to Sydney), so later the better for us.



I would book another night.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Do they have cribs or pack and plays for a baby?


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Anyone here had any experience with having 1 adult child and 2 17 year olds using Uber for Disney Parks? My guys like to do their own thing and meet up for food (of course!) The price of staying on site is way out of our budget.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Patrick Gavin

FYI...... I called this morning to confirm my reservation and they told me tower 4 (?) Opened two days ago after renovations. Hoping we get in the newly refurbished tower on 11/26!


----------



## pepperandchips

danjoealexis3006 said:


> Anyone here had any experience with having 1 adult child and 2 17 year olds using Uber for Disney Parks? My guys like to do their own thing and meet up for food (of course!) The price of staying on site is way out of our budget.



I don’t have children, so I don’t have the specific experience you are looking for, but we have never had a problem with Uber in Orlando and we use it often. If you are worried about them being on their own you can set up “trusted contacts” in the Uber app so your children can share their ride with you. Once their ride concludes you could check in with a quick text and be reassured they made it to their intended destination. I think Minnie Vans are now serving Bonnet Creek as well but I am not willing to pay the extra premium for that service - not sure how much that would eat into your offsite savings.


----------



## danjoealexis3006

pepperandchips said:


> I don’t have children, so I don’t have the specific experience you are looking for, but we have never had a problem with Uber in Orlando and we use it often. If you are worried about them being on their own you can set up “trusted contacts” in the Uber app so your children can share their ride with you. Once their ride concludes you could check in with a quick text and be reassured they made it to their intended destination. I think Minnie Vans are now serving Bonnet Creek as well but I am not willing to pay the extra premium for that service - not sure how much that would eat into your offsite savings.


Thanks! I had no idea that you could set up trusted contacts!


----------



## WDWjunkie119

Can I get some advice or can you all tell me what I'm doing wrong? Trying to book WBC for 2/23-3/2. The quotes I am getting seem high- but maybe that's just the way it is now....anywhere from $1400-$1800 for that week for a 2-bedroom. I have checked ebay, VRBO, and Farrells Vacations and Vacation Strategy...Vacation Upgrades won't work with me until I am within 60 days as this is considered prime season which I totally understand. I guess $1400 for a week really isn't that bad for this place. Should I take a chance and wait for Vacation Upgrades? I worry that if I wait too long I won't be able to find anything. Anyone here have experience with that particular week?


----------



## katallo

I don't think 1400 is a terrible price for that time of year.  It's a busy season with F&G at Epcot and Spring Training.


----------



## Chris Locke

What is the best tower to request for a family with two young kids (2 and 4)?  Weekend trip and will be driving our own car to the parks.


----------



## Brojoef

WDWjunkie119 said:


> Can I get some advice or can you all tell me what I'm doing wrong? Trying to book WBC for 2/23-3/2. The quotes I am getting seem high- but maybe that's just the way it is now....anywhere from $1400-$1800 for that week for a 2-bedroom. I have checked ebay, VRBO, and Farrells Vacations and Vacation Strategy...Vacation Upgrades won't work with me until I am within 60 days as this is considered prime season which I totally understand. I guess $1400 for a week really isn't that bad for this place. Should I take a chance and wait for Vacation Upgrades? I worry that if I wait too long I won't be able to find anything. Anyone here have experience with that particular week?


I think $1400 is not to bad for that time of year. At the same time, you shouldn’t have an issue getting a reservation if you want to wait for the 60 day period. I’ve rented within the 60 day period during November and March and haven’t have a problem. Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades didn’t have availability for me within 60 days. I have had luck with Redweek and Shelby Resorts. 
Have fun!


----------



## Brojoef

Chris Locke said:


> What is the best tower to request for a family with two young kids (2 and 4)?  Weekend trip and will be driving our own car to the parks.


We like tower 5 the best, it has the lazy river pool and is close to tower 5 which has a great pool for kids as well.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Chris Locke

JuneChickie said:


> That depends , what weekend are you talking about , soon or next summer ?
> 
> Is your 2year old a new 2 year old or closer to 3 ,, theres a huge difference.
> 
> Will you be going to the parks both days or staying at the resort ?
> Bonnet Creek is a very nice all inclusive resort .
> There really isn't a better , or best building because everything they have to offer
> is just a short lovely walk from each tower.
> 
> And the bonus they each have something unique to offer.
> 
> For example :
> Building or Tower 6 has a pool with a fun pirate ship .
> Tower 3 has a cool pizza/quick service/bar and a pool right there too.
> Tower's 1 and 2 have a very nice kiddie playground and a putt putt
> Tower 5 has where you can walk right out to a zero entry lazy river ,
> So do all the towers though.  The ones will pools all have out the door
> and thru the gate to the pool . Easy peezy
> 
> Just remember , they are all a short walk from one another.



Thanks!  My daughter turned 2 in July, but is quite the swimmer.  We will be there the weekend of Nov 30 - Dec 2, probably arriving around 5 or 6 on Friday.  Most of the time on Saturday and Sunday will be at the parks, but we are going to try to squeeze a little time in around the pool.  Sounds like Towers 5 and 6 are good options, but you can't go wrong with any of them! I also read that Tower 4 was closed for a while, was this recently renovated?  If so, that may be a good request as well.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## oscarkat

Anyone recently check-in? I'm leaving in just a few hours and have 9 cans of carona, 2 of Heineken, 6  cans of Mike's hard, and an unopened simply orange orange juice. We clearly didnt spend enough time in unit. I hate seeing it go to waste.


----------



## mmafan

anyone have any of the NEW room refurb pics ?????thanks


----------



## JSerwatuk

JuneChickie said:


> Building 4 is still out of service but  they say will open in a few days .
> I return on the 24th so will report on it’s progress .
> 
> You might be interested in the main building.
> They have renovated rooms ,
> A lazy river and zero entry pool with a  nice size splash area
> Perfect for children your ages.
> The activities center is right there too along with pool bar and  quick service for sandwiches , salads, frys etc.
> This building gets overlooked a lot when it has everything. I don’t think
> people realize the can request it.
> 
> Unless you’re  an owner ,
> Bonnet Creek doesn’t take requests until check in.
> there is no guarantee you'll get
> what you request . They do try their  best though .
> It’s close to the holidays and being sold out on the weekends is not uncommon.
> 
> Have a fun trip   !!



I like the idea of staying in the main building with 2 kids, 1 and 3.  Are there rooms in the main building that can see fireworks?


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## missingdisneymore

mmafan said:


> anyone have any of the NEW room refurb pics ?????thanks


----------



## Captainkidd76

I have a few quick questions hoping someone can help with:

Is the room refurb the same for all the buildings?
Is there a DVD player in the 2 bedroom villa?
Are the TV's able to be used with a firestick for streaming services?


----------



## Captainkidd76

missingdisneymore said:


> View attachment 366252 View attachment 366253 View attachment 366254 View attachment 366255 View attachment 366256 View attachment 366257 View attachment 366258



Definitely prefer the older design from the pics I've seen.


----------



## mimmipigg

Our very first stay at WBC is coming up in about a week!!   Just to confirm, you won't be charged a fee if you have a grocery package, such as Amazon pantry, delivered to the resort, right?


----------



## mmafan

missingdisneymore said:


> View attachment 366252 View attachment 366253 View attachment 366254 View attachment 366255 View attachment 366256 View attachment 366257 View attachment 366258


thanks.......


----------



## monica9

For those that used to stay onsite at disney do you miss having the opportunity for 60 day fp? Debating on staying here or onsite. 
Does this resort have a shuttle to Universal?


----------



## Captainkidd76

monica9 said:


> For those that used to stay onsite at disney do you miss having the opportunity for 60 day fp? Debating on staying here or onsite.
> Does this resort have a shuttle to Universal?



Just to Disney (for a fee). You can request a shuttle for a fee to Universal.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Captainkidd76 said:


> Definitely prefer the older design from the pics I've seen.


Me, too.   It’s been nice to have new furnishings but the rooms definitely seem darker and not as cheery. Prefer the yellow over the gray, for sure.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Captainkidd76 said:


> I have a few quick questions hoping someone can help with:
> 
> Is the room refurb the same for all the buildings?
> Is there a DVD player in the 2 bedroom villa?
> Are the TV's able to be used with a firestick for streaming services?



Yes
Not that I recall but not sure..we stream everything 
Yes


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Hm707

What is the most convenient place to pickup groceries. Driving from airport on Wednesday. Looking for a quick curbside pickup or a delivery option. Thanks,


----------



## Flipflopfly

Hm707 said:


> What is the most convenient place to pickup groceries. Driving from airport on Wednesday. Looking for a quick curbside pickup or a delivery option. Thanks,


The Publix at 8145 Vineland Ave was pretty convenient for us.  We stopped and shopped but I am sure they offer pick up service as well, I saw them picking orders inside.


----------



## Brojoef

Any reviews on grocery delivery from Walmart? Do they bring it up to the room? Trying to figure out how that would work


----------



## chicagoshannon

Brojoef said:


> Any reviews on grocery delivery from Walmart? Do they bring it up to the room? Trying to figure out how that would work


I honestly wouldn't trust Walmart.  I've ordered pick up from them twice now and BOTH times they cancelled without informing me.  Try to find somewhere else is my advice.


----------



## kdb624

That's disappointing to hear about Walmart delivery, did they say why they cancelled your orders?
We arrive late evening in a couple weeks and plan to go to Disney the next morning.  I was curious if we could get groceries delivered before check-in and held for us due to our late arrival.  The front desk said they do this, and would even store the cold items for us and have them available for the bellman to bring to our assigned room at check-in.  Has anyone done this before, and has it worked out ok?


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Arriving for our first stay on Monday morning around lunch time (so excited!!) and I need some advice.  Should we head straight to Bonnet Creek and check in or head on over to a park and check in late at night after the park closes?  I know check-in is at 4, but I am not sure what to do since I would hate to leave the park just to check in around 4.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'd go ahead and check in early.  You can then just head to a park if you want.  Room might be ready.


----------



## chicagoshannon

kdb624 said:


> That's disappointing to hear about Walmart delivery, did they say why they cancelled your orders?
> We arrive late evening in a couple weeks and plan to go to Disney the next morning.  I was curious if we could get groceries delivered before check-in and held for us due to our late arrival.  The front desk said they do this, and would even store the cold items for us and have them available for the bellman to bring to our assigned room at check-in.  Has anyone done this before, and has it worked out ok?



The first time they said the credit card didn't go through (which was BS) and this last time they said the whole internet system went down so they didn't fulfill any orders.  We were NOT notified either time and we waited for over 30 minutes at the drive up area for someone to answer the phone and tend to us.  Cost us over 2 hours of our time because we then had to shop ourselves

We did have a good experience at another Walmart closer to Sea World so I think it's just this particular Walmart that has issues.


----------



## Teamjame

There are so many posts about Wyndham Bonnet Creek on here, so I apologize if this is a silly question, but I'm confused. We are hoping to stay during a peak time (June/July) of 2019. Is it true that we can only check in on the weekends? And are we crazy thinking that we can get availability for a two week stay? What if we want to stay 2.5 weeks? Is that not possible because it's not a full week for that last week? Assuming that any of this is possible, is there one site that's better for our particular situation?


----------



## chicagoshannon

You should be able to stay however long you want and check in any day you want.  Bonnet Creek uses a point system for their time share so you don't have to start on a certain day or limit to a week.  I don't know much about the renters since our family owns here.


----------



## Teamjame

chicagoshannon said:


> You should be able to stay however long you want and check in any day you want.  Bonnet Creek uses a point system for their time share so you don't have to start on a certain day or limit to a week.  I don't know much about the renters since our family owns here.


Thanks. I’ve seen conflicting info on the check-in date thing, so I’m guessing that it depends on the site/agency you use to book and their policy on how they rent?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Teamjame said:


> Thanks. I’ve seen conflicting info on the check-in date thing, so I’m guessing that it depends on the site/agency you use to book and their policy on how they rent?


Yes it would just depend on how the particular renter does business.


----------



## Upatnoon

Teamjame said:


> There are so many posts about Wyndham Bonnet Creek on here, so I apologize if this is a silly question, but I'm confused. We are hoping to stay during a peak time (June/July) of 2019. Is it true that we can only check in on the weekends? And are we crazy thinking that we can get availability for a two week stay? What if we want to stay 2.5 weeks? Is that not possible because it's not a full week for that last week? Assuming that any of this is possible, is there one site that's better for our particular situation?



There are no Wyndham restrictions now on the day you can check in. I think 14 nights is the rule for one reservation, but back-to-back reservations could be created to fill your dates.

The big brokers that handle Wyndham reservations could help you. Vacation Strategies and Vacation Upgrades are often mentioned on this board. You can also find brokers on ebay, tugbbs and more.

For a long reservation like that, and booking far in advance, I would expect to pay a premium. You would want to shop this around to get the best deal you can.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Here's a weird question: Does anyone have a list of the TV stations available at the resort? For example, Disney's stink. My kids like to watch TV before going to bed. Is there Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, any kind of Disney information channel?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Captainkidd76 said:


> Here's a weird question: Does anyone have a list of the TV stations available at the resort? For example, Disney's stink. My kids like to watch TV before going to bed. Is there Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, any kind of Disney information channel?


If I remember correctly they have all of those channels but I don't think they have the Jr. versions.


----------



## VickiVM

I have 2 questions that hopefully someone can answer for me.

I rented from Vacation Strategy and check in next Monday evening.  Should I have received a reservation confirmation number by now? 

Also, I just placed a delivery order from Walmart and their confirmation email says that I need to be the delivery address at the scheduled time and I have to sign for the order.  I thought they would be able to leave them at guest services and I can get when we check in a couple of hours later.  What is their delivery process for WBC?


----------



## kdb624

Vicki, I'm also interested in this as we arrive late next Wednesday and would like to order Walmart delivery as well.  WBC said they  frequently take grocery deliveries before guest arrival, but they didn't say if certain delivery services would refuse to leave them without the guest there to accept/sign.  It would be great to hear from someone who has done this.

BTW, we didn't book through Vacation Strategies this time, but have twice before.  I don't recall getting a confirmation number, but when I called WBC the week prior to arrival, they were able to confirm my reservation both times.  No issues.


----------



## katallo

If anyone has rented through Skyauction,when should you call to see if your reservation is in place?


----------



## Crazykitty

katallo said:


> If anyone has rented through Skyauction,when should you call to see if your reservation is in place?


I’m interested in knowing this as well as I’ve just purchased from Skyauction too


----------



## sheri18

I booked through Magical Holiday on EBay.  15 days out now...anyone know who I should call at the WBC to confirm..


----------



## chicagoshannon

sheri18 said:


> I booked through Magical Holiday on EBay.  15 days out now...anyone know who I should call at the WBC to confirm..


I believe 2 weeks out but might be one week. I'd call tomorrow but don't panic if you're not in the system yet.


----------



## kbellin

BarryS said:


> Welcome to Part 4 of The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread!
> 
> Hat tip to all those who started these threads and kept them going:
> Lisa0620, SparKeLLy, vettechick99, donaldduck352, Disfan15, Cdn Gal, and many more!
> 
> *Here are the links to the old threads (I highly recommend reading at least the first post on each):*
> 
> *Part 1*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303
> 
> *Part 2*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2739937
> 
> *Part 3*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2951974
> 
> 
> Here are the links to some other useful threads:
> 
> *Bonnet Creek Photos*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195
> 
> *Bonnet Creek Pay it Forward*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3155751
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally stayed at WBC twice and will be staying there again in July 2015. My family and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some general information about the resort (copied from the previous threads - thanks again!):
> 
> *Address:*
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
> 9560 Via Encinas, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> *Map View*
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46103273&postcount=3524
> 
> *What/Where is Bonnet Creek?*
> Bonnet Creek Resort is a 70-acre area located in the southeast corner of Walt Disney World. It is not owned by Disney, but is bordered on three sides by Disney-owned land. The entrance is located just east of the entrance to Disney’s Caribbean Beach resort. The concept was to set up a cluster of luxury hotels. There is currently a Wyndham timeshare resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the focus of this thread), the Waldorf Astoria and Hilton Bonnet Creek complex, and an 18 hole golf course.
> 
> *How do I make a reservation at Bonnet Creek?*
> Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a timeshare resort. You can rent units from Wyndham timeshare owners. People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay, through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, through Vacation Strategy www.vacationstrategy.com, Farrell's Vacations, and others.
> 
> The best price is available when you book within 60 days of your trip. If you make a reservation through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, he will automatically check at the 60-day point if there is still availability and rebook you at the lower rate.
> 
> Vacation Strategy has an excellent cancellation policy (which is why I've used them personally).
> 
> You can also reserve online through Wyndham, but if you reserve through Wyndham, you will be paying much more than what you would pay renting from an owner.
> wyndhambonnetcreek.com or call: 800-610-9558
> 
> *Is there a parking fee at the resort?*
> Parking is free at Bonnet Creek but you will have to pay to park at the theme parks.
> 
> *Is there a shuttle from the airport to the resort?*
> No, a rental car is recommended.
> 
> *Can we walk to the Caribbean Beach Resort and use their transportation?*
> No, although the resorts are next to each other, there is no safe walking path between them.
> 
> *Does Bonnet Creek provide transportation to the parks and Downtown Disney?*
> Yes, there is a shuttle. It used to be free, but now there is a charge for it. There is one bus for both MK and Epcot and another for DHS and Animal Kingdom. If you use the ‘Search This Thread’ feature there are several shuttle schedules posted on this thread and the old ones. Some people report good experience with the shuttles, but the majority recommend renting a car.
> 
> *What is included with the units?*
> A kitchen with full sized appliances, washer/dryer, iron and ironing board, TV and DVD in the living room, TV’s in each bedroom (flat screens only in the newer buildings.)
> 
> The closet of the master bedroom contains a wall safe, which might fit a smaller laptop.
> 
> The kitchens come fully stocked with dishes, flatware, knives, basic pots and pans, colander, hand mixer, blender, toaster, coffee maker (takes cone style filters), standard gadgets: corkscrew, can opener, cheese grater, pizza cutter, ice cream scoop. The units come stocked with a few days worth of coffee, dishwashing liquid, dishwasher tabs and laundry soap. The bathrooms have trial sized toiletries and a wall mount hair dryer. Refills of all supplies are available at the front desk for free.
> 
> 
> *Is there daily maid service?*
> No. You can request a cleaning during your stay for a fee, but it is not otherwise provided. You are expected to wash your own towels during your stay. (There are towels provided at the pool for swimming.) There will be instructions in the unit for check out day: you are asked to strip the beds, put all the linens in the bathroom and empty your trash into the hallway chute.
> 
> *Are the pools heated?*
> Yes, except the kiddie pools near the main building have been reported as not being heated.
> 
> *Are there towels at the pool?*
> Yes. Pick up and drop off right at the poolside.
> 
> *Is there Internet and what is the cost?*
> There is now free wifi available in the rooms.
> 
> *How to get wifi at the resort*
> After you check-in you will recieve a small booklet. In there will provide you with the wifi password.
> 
> *Will you have to attend a timeshare tour?*
> No. After you check in, you will be asked to visit another desk to pick up your parking pass. They will ask you some questions which you can choose to answer or not. You will be asked to sign up for a tour. I have declined each trip and never been asked again.
> 
> *How can I buy into Bonnet Creek/Wyndham properties?*
> Check out the tug groups at www.tug2.com. Also, there has been some chatter on this thread about points and fees. Read throughout or check out the random posts on pages 13-16.
> 
> *How to avoid timeshare people *
> I skipped the "Parking Desk" on both trips and never had any problems. Alternatively, go to the timeshare desk they will ask you some questions. Just tell them that your spouse isn't with you and/or mark the lowest income box on their form.
> 
> *Activities *
> There are activities going on everyday at the resort. There should be an activity schedule posted in each building. Also there are kid activities at the Grand's pool at around 12 pm. They get a special treat after the activity at the Grand hotel.
> 
> *Shops/Restaurants/Bars on the resort *
> Starbucks coffee brewers in the main building Deep Blu seafood restaurant in the Grand hotel Bar at the Grand pool Gift shop in the main building and more!
> 
> *Requesting rooms, views, etc. *
> You can request a lot of things at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. You can request tower, view, floor(low, middle, high), etc. They are under no obligation to honor your requests, but it doesn't hurt to ask!



We stay at Hilton bonnet creek every time! We love the lazy river, friendly staff, bus service and the price to stay! Feels like a resort.


----------



## Fundytrail

"_I have 2 questions that hopefully someone can answer for me.
I rented from Vacation Strategy and check in next Monday evening. Should I have received a reservation confirmation number by now_? "

Vicki, you will not receive a confirmation number from VS, you should have received an auto reply email when you payed your deposit followed by another email confirming they had received your deposit. When you arrive at BC all you need is ID.


----------



## katallo

Thanks.  Using Skyauction so I'll call about 10 days prior.  We have never had a problem in the past.


----------



## courtney1188

My parents offered to let us use a couple of their timeshare credits through Global Discovery Vacations, and Wyndham Bonnet Creek was one of our choices. I've been googling all of the options and didn't even realize this one had its own disboard thread! After reading through some of the posts here we went ahead and booked it! It's our first time staying off site, so I'm a bit nervous, but this thread has helped.


----------



## Fsudisney

We have never stayed at WBC before but we are looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom since we are going with another family of 4. We are looking to go from 3/17-3/21. I checked with Vacation Strategy but they said there is nothing available. 
Am I way too late to find a decent rate at WBC? Not familiar with booking them. Any tips or help appreciated!


----------



## sheri18

I went on eBay. Magical holiday 
Leave in 12 days


----------



## sheri18

sheri18 said:


> I went on eBay. Magical holiday
> Leave in 12 days


----------



## katallo

Try Vacation Upgrades or Timeshare Users Group.


----------



## sheri18

When putting in requests ..what exactly do you ask for...first time for us...we will not be renting a car...so near a main entrance for Uber would be best.  I would think...


----------



## MarBee

Is the recreation/shuttle schedule for the week of January 19 available?  I tried searching within the thread but didn’t see anything.


----------



## katallo

sheri18 said:


> When putting in requests ..what exactly do you ask for...first time for us...we will not be renting a car...so near a main entrance for Uber would be best.  I would think...



They really don't take requests and I honestly get better locations by NOT asking. LOL 

But, for Uber I guess you could request the Main Building. Although Tower 2 and 4 would not be bad.  I'm not sure of your exact dates but there might be a Purple Bin available if you are interested in the WBC Pay It Forward Box.


----------



## sheri18

We are going January 12-19.  What is a bin.?


----------



## katallo

Take a look at this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...in-please-read-first-post-for-details.3155751.  

It might be something you would like to use.  It's on the Orlando forum.  I think the page prior to this one.


----------



## sheri18

I don’t see dates for 2019.  Is there a place for it and I am missing it?


----------



## katallo

Look at page 1 of the thread.  It lists the dates both bins are available.  It just a bin filled with extras from other guests but they come in handy


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

We are staying at the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek and would like to know if we can use the laundry facilities at the other Wyndham properties in Bonnet Creek since the Grand does not have any.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> We are staying at the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek and would like to know if we can use the laundry facilities at the other Wyndham properties in Bonnet Creek since the Grand does not have any.


Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the time share) has laundry in each unit.  There is no shared laundry room there.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

chicagoshannon said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the time share) has laundry in each unit.  There is no shared laundry room there.


ok, ty - thought maybe 1 of the other properties would have shared laundry, but makes sense they're in each unit


----------



## WaterLinds

So after doing a lot of research and almost booking WBC well in advance, I decided to hold off for the 60day mark and try to go through Vacation Upgrades. When I asked before Ken was optimistic that we’d be able to get our dates, but now that we’re almost at 60days things are apparently pretty booked up.

Ken can offer me a unit for our first few nights, and I see another unit listed on Redweek starting the day our first rental would end. Is there any reason a split booking like that would cause a problem? And is there anything I should be aware of when booking through Redweek? The particular unit I’m looking at is a 3 bedroom renting for less than most 2 bedrooms are around that timeframe, so I’m afraid it may be too good to be true?

I do see units on VRBO for our entire stay, but the prices are significantly higher than either Vacation Upgrades or Redweek, so that probably doesn’t make sense. I’m planning to check with VS one more time too to see if that’s still an option.


----------



## courtney1188

We typically stay on site and take a mid-day break to let the kids rest, eat lunch, and take in some air conditioning before heading back out to the parks. I've heard that in general this isn't as feasible when you're staying off site, but Bonnet Creek is sooooo close to the on site hotels that I'm thinking it's a possible exception. So I'm curious - those of you who have stayed there before, are any of you midday break kind of people?


----------



## Upatnoon

courtney1188 said:


> We typically stay on site and take a mid-day break to let the kids rest, eat lunch, and take in some air conditioning before heading back out to the parks. I've heard that in general this isn't as feasible when you're staying off site, but Bonnet Creek is sooooo close to the on site hotels that I'm thinking it's a possible exception. So I'm curious - those of you who have stayed there before, are any of you midday break kind of people?



We have done this plenty. WBC is next door to the Caribbean Beach Resort, so you really aren't going far.

A bigger issue maybe pulling your kids away from the resort if they are having a good time there.


----------



## msb578

courtney1188 said:


> We typically stay on site and take a mid-day break to let the kids rest, eat lunch, and take in some air conditioning before heading back out to the parks. I've heard that in general this isn't as feasible when you're staying off site, but Bonnet Creek is sooooo close to the on site hotels that I'm thinking it's a possible exception. So I'm curious - those of you who have stayed there before, are any of you midday break kind of people?


It’s kind of tedious with the Magic Kingdom. Unless you use a Minnie Van to/from the MK gate.


----------



## courtney1188

Upatnoon said:


> We have done this plenty. WBC is next door to the Caribbean Beach Resort, so you really aren't going far.
> 
> A bigger issue maybe pulling your kids away from the resort if they are having a good time there.



Thanks, good to hear! Our five year old is on the spectrum and gets to the point of needing a sensory break, and his brother who is a year younger gets super amped up when we talk about what park we'll be going to at night and what fun things we'll be doing after stopping at the hotel, so I think we'll be okay =)


----------



## courtney1188

msb578 said:


> It’s kind of tedious with the Magic Kingdom. Unless you use a Minnie Van to/from the MK gate.


Good point - might push to stay all day and just find quiet spaces for sensory breaks as needed on MK days. I love the monorail but it definitely adds on to the commute!


----------



## Spanky

You might try valet parking at the Contemporary. It is $33 plus tip but does eliminate the ferry or monorail if you just walk over to MK. I also think the amount of time you spend waiting for a bus to your Disney resort you could easily get back to the MK parking lot and drive back to WBC. I will agree it is a long way whether you are in your car or a Disney bus. WBC is very close to both Epcot and Hollywood Studios. A little further to Animal Kingdom but a good drive to Magic Kingdom area.


----------



## msb578

Spanky said:


> You might try valet parking at the Contemporary. It is $33 plus tip but does eliminate the ferry or monorail if you just walk over to MK. I also think the amount of time you spend waiting for a bus to your Disney resort you could easily get back to the MK parking lot and drive back to WBC. I will agree it is a long way whether you are in your car or a Disney bus. WBC is very close to both Epcot and Hollywood Studios. A little further to Animal Kingdom but a good drive to Magic Kingdom area.


I have done the valet thing. It is quite nice  I don’t know if I’d want to do that walk four times in a day... kind of a personal choice I guess. There are also times of the year when even the valet lot at CR is off-limits without an ADR. Last week, for example.


----------



## WaterLinds

So I’m close to pulling the trigger on the split booking stay, but I just saw a note in a review elsewhere that the larger waterslides were for older/taller kids only. I’m seeing different reports when I search—age 8 and up, 48inches, nothing that’s enforced, etc.

Can anyone confirm what the water slide rules are? The pool is a big part of why we want to book here, and I have a 7 year old who is a whisper under 48 inches. He’s going to be devastated if we go and he can’t use the slides!


----------



## chicagoshannon

WaterLinds said:


> So I’m close to pulling the trigger on the split booking stay, but I just saw a note in a review elsewhere that the larger waterslides were for older/taller kids only. I’m seeing different reports when I search—age 8 and up, 48inches, nothing that’s enforced, etc.
> 
> Can anyone confirm what the water slide rules are? The pool is a big part of why we want to book here, and I have a 7 year old who is a whisper under 48 inches. He’s going to be devastated if we go and he can’t use the slides!


There are 2 slides that I would consider "big".  One of them (the one at the pirate ship pool) has a height minimum.  There is a person out there usually checking I think.  The other slide outside building 3 should be fine for him. It might have a height requirement but I've never seen anyone turned away including 2 year olds.  If your son gets to the bottom and can't swim the lifegaurd will tell him not to go down anymore though.


----------



## WaterLinds

Thanks. He’s about 47.5 inches barefoot right now—in shoes he tends to measure at 48 so he can do most rides, but at a water park he sometimes is turned away. Two months to go, I should start stretching him...


----------



## Brojoef

Can’t decide if I should wait to book at the 60 day mark or now! Any thoughts...
Dates: March 28- April 3
Current booking price is $1700 for the week- 2 bedroom delux 
Just nervous that my dates won’t be open if I wait much longer.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Brojoef said:


> Can’t decide if I should wait to book at the 60 day mark or now! Any thoughts...
> Dates: March 28- April 3
> Current booking price is $1700 for the week- 2 bedroom delux
> Just nervous that my dates won’t be open if I wait much longer.


I'd honestly book now.  Those dates look like spring break dates to me.  I'm slightly surprised there is still availability now.


----------



## courtney1188

chicagoshannon said:


> I'd honestly book now.  Those dates look like spring break dates to me.  I'm slightly surprised there is still availability now.


Yep, that’s definitely spring break - at least for quite a bit of the Midwest. I agree with booking now!


----------



## mdcousins

I'm sorry if this has been asked before. We were going to split on site and BC through Ken and Denise Price because we are on a tight budget. Our plans fell through because they don't have any availability during our dates. Where is another budget friendly place to go through to stay at BC?


----------



## Upatnoon

mdcousins said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before. We were going to split on site and BC through Ken and Denise Price because we are on a tight budget. Our plans fell through because they don't have any availability during our dates. Where is another budget friendly place to go through to stay at BC?



There is no one place to book. You can look at Redweek, Ebay, TugBBS, SkyAuction plus all the homeaway-type places. Some people use Craigslist.

Generally, the closer you get, the cheaper it will get, but availability is always a concern. The good thing about Orlando is there are many, many options in resorts. While WBC is great, no one should have to forgo a trip for not finding a place to stay.


----------



## sheri18

Hi...how do I PM about the bin


----------



## WaterLinds

sheri18 said:


> Hi...how do I PM about the bin


I saw you posted im the bin thread and got an answer there, but if you still have questions shout again!

I’m excited about getting to try the bin out!


----------



## WaterLinds

In the end the split booking option fell through, but Vacation Strategy had a two bedroom available for our dates, so we grabbed that. It’s actually a tiny bit more than the 3BR units we expected to get, but still WAY less than we were paying for accommodations elsewhere. My son watched a video about the resort and I warned him he may be too short for the water slide, but there was so much other great stuff he was happy anyway.


----------



## msb578

Does anyone know if Uber/Lyft drivers are allowed to go to the various towers? Or is it only the main building?


----------



## katallo

sheri18 said:


> Hi...how do I PM about the bin



T*HE EMAIL GOES TO THE op ON POST 1 OF THE PAY IT FORWARD THREAD. CHELLEY00
*

THIS IS BIN YOU PICK UP AND USE DURING YOUR STAY AND RETURN AT THE END. IF YOU HAVE NO PLANS TO RETURN IT OR WON'T HAVE TIME TO RETURN IT, *DO NOT SIGN UP*. TOO MANY BINS ARE GOING MISSING!!!!

Please read this *entire* first post for specifics on how the pay it forward works

Step #1 Check the dates below and if your time frame is available, please send me a PM with your dates, real life name  and a cell phone number to sign up for the bin. Bins will be assigned based on the order the PM was received. I will only use your DIS name on the post here for privacy, but would like to keep track of names and numbers in case there is a problem.

**I try to accommodate specific bin color request but because I try to keep the lists even and make sure that one bin doesn't sit too long it may not be possible**

If your post count is less than 10, post here to reserve a bin and then we can get the PM info once you have enough posts.

Step #2 Once you are assigned a bin, please send a PM with your name and cell phone number to the people both before and after you on the list.

Step #3 Upon check in at WBC, pick up your bin from Bell Services outside the main building.

Step #4 Enjoy the items in the bin throughout your stay. Bin contents are subject to frequent change and even if someone posts an inventory in this thread, something may be used/removed before you get the bin.

Step #5 When you are ready to leave, add any unused non-perishable items you have to the bin. *DO NOT PUT OPEN ITEMS IN THE BIN!*

Step #5 Attach the name and arrival date of the person who has the bin after you

Step #6 Drop off the bin back to Bell Services at the *MAIN BUILDING* before you leave WBC. Please do not drop off the bin at Bldg 6.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Brojoef

So apparently our spring break dates (March 27th) are nearly sold out at Bonnet. We had hoped to book within the 60 day mark but a few of you gave us the good advice to book now! I contacted: Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategy, Trip Bound, and Farrell’s.. all sold out, only had a 1 bedroom. Shelby Resorts (we have used 3x before, great to work with) had 6 days available so we took it! Had hoped for 7 days but perhaps a random day will come open or we can always stay somewhere else for a night.
My new advise to others, don’t wait to book!


----------



## Upatnoon

Brojoef said:


> So apparently our spring break dates (March 27th) are nearly sold out at Bonnet. We had hoped to book within the 60 day mark but a few of you gave us the good advice to book now! I contacted: Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategy, Trip Bound, and Farrell’s.. all sold out, only had a 1 bedroom. Shelby Resorts (we have used 3x before, great to work with) had 6 days available so we took it! Had hoped for 7 days but perhaps a random day will come open or we can always stay somewhere else for a night.
> My new advise to others, don’t wait to book!



Wyndham owners also book reservations to rent, so availability can pop up on redweek, ebay, tugbbs, etc.

It helps if you have some flexibility with dates.


----------



## sheri18

Leave in 6 days.  What are thought on which buildings are better to try and request,
What are the difference to want to request one over the other.
First tine.  Getting so  excited 
Any thug a first timer should know


----------



## Lisa P.

The Lobby building has the organized activities and games rooms, as well as the kids' water play area, a zero entry pool, and one of the floating rivers. This building is where you may sign out clubs for mini-golf, other balls, and you'll find ping pong and pool tables. Weather-permitting, they show an outdoor movie near this pool some evenings. There's also a gathering area for organized activities between the lobby and building 4.

The pool between buildings 2&3 has a slide and a pool bar.
The pool by building 5 has a small floating river by a stone "fort" with a slide.
The pirate ship zero entry pool by building 6 has a pool bar as well - I think it's actually offered by Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort (hotel), next to building 6.

You can see on the map that there is a walkway circling the lake so you will be able to get to all areas of the resort from every building. Pros and cons to each but none bad, IMO. If you want to be closest to a particular amenity, then you may try to make a building request. Please know that it's not guaranteed.

Do make time to enjoy the resort itself. Have a great trip!


----------



## chicagoshannon

sheri18 said:


> Leave in 6 days.  What are thought on which buildings are better to try and request,
> What are the difference to want to request one over the other.
> First tine.  Getting so  excited
> Any thug a first timer should know


If you're in the resort when the Gatorland show happens go watch it.  You get a chance to hold the different animals they bring.  It's great and free!


----------



## sheri18

Lisa P. said:


> The Lobby building has the organized activities and games rooms, as well as the kids' water play area, a zero entry pool, and one of the floating rivers. This building is where you may sign out clubs for mini-golf, other balls, and you'll find ping pong and pool tables. Weather-permitting, they show an outdoor movie near this pool some evenings. There's also a gathering area for organized activities between the lobby and building 4.
> 
> The pool between buildings 2&3 has a slide and a pool bar.
> The pool by building 5 has a small floating river by a stone "fort" with a slide.
> The pirate ship zero entry pool by building 6 has a pool bar as well - I think it's actually offered by Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort (hotel), next to building 6.
> 
> You can see on the map that there is a walkway circling the lake so you will be able to get to all areas of the resort from every building. Pros and cons to each but none bad, IMO. If you want to be closest to a particular amenity, then you may try to make a building request. Please know that it's not guaranteed.
> 
> Do make time to enjoy the resort itself. Have a great trip!


Thank you for the help...there are 11 of us going so it's hard to please everyone


----------



## kmbrandt

msb578 said:


> Does anyone know if Uber/Lyft drivers are allowed to go to the various towers? Or is it only the main building?


We were just there Dec 7 -17.  Uber and lyft delivered right to our door, tower 2.  When they went through the gates, we just told the guard our name, room and were let in. Uber from teh Airport was surprisingly cheap (<$25)  and most of the parks were about $7/$8, before tip.


----------



## sheri18

kmbrandt said:


> We were just there Dec 7 -17.  Uber and lyft delivered right to our door, tower 2.  When they went through the gates, we just told the guard our name, room and were let in. Uber from teh Airport was surprisingly cheap (<$25)  and most of the parks were about $7/$8, before tip.



that is great to know...and that was cheap to the airport...we are at All Sports the first night on Friday so have the ME bus...but when we leave the following Saturday we will need transportation...  where the wait times long for Uber or fairly quick


----------



## Brojoef

chicagoshannon said:


> If you're in the resort when the Gatorland show happens go watch it.  You get a chance to hold the different animals they bring.  It's great and free!


Yes! This was a highlight for my kiddos. They took a photo back to school to share. Not everyday that you get to hold a gator!


----------



## sheri18

Any idea when then have this. My GK will love this


----------



## chicagoshannon

sheri18 said:


> Any idea when then have this. My GK will love this


They have it once a week.  It's usually around 3pm and I can't remember which day but it could be Fridays.  Check the calendar when you arrive.


----------



## sheri18

chicagoshannon said:


> They have it once a week.  It's usually around 3pm and I can't remember which day but it could be Fridays.  Check the calendar when you arrive.


Thank you. I will definitely check it out. 5 grandkids. I am sure they will love it


----------



## WaterLinds

Does anyone have suggestions for where it might be possible to book a single night at WBC? We have our long stay booked, 10 nights, but couldn’t find anyone who had the full 11 nights we need. I fully expect to have to pay a lot more for that single night, but not even sure where to look—booking directly is not an option as it’s a two night minimum at that time (March).

We have a room booked elsewhere for now so we won’t be homeless if it doesn't workout, but it would be nice to not have to drag our stuff somewhere for one night.


----------



## msb578

WaterLinds said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for where it might be possible to book a single night at WBC? We have our long stay booked, 10 nights, but couldn’t find anyone who had the full 11 nights we need. I fully expect to have to pay a lot more for that single night, but not even sure where to look—booking directly is not an option as it’s a two night minimum at that time (March).
> 
> We have a room booked elsewhere for now so we won’t be homeless if it doesn't workout, but it would be nice to not have to drag our stuff somewhere for one night.


How about a night at the Wyndham Grand- the hotel in between towers 3 and 6? I don’t know this for a fact, but I’d have to think they’d help move your stuff between the timeshare and the hotel.


----------



## WannaGoDW

WaterLinds said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for where it might be possible to book a single night at WBC? We have our long stay booked, 10 nights, but couldn’t find anyone who had the full 11 nights we need. I fully expect to have to pay a lot more for that single night, but not even sure where to look—booking directly is not an option as it’s a two night minimum at that time (March).
> 
> We have a room booked elsewhere for now so we won’t be homeless if it doesn't workout, but it would be nice to not have to drag our stuff somewhere for one night.



We have booked a single night with Shelby Resorts in the past. The front desk was able to combine our two reservations so we did not have to move.


----------



## WaterLinds

msb578 said:


> How about a night at the Wyndham Grand- the hotel in between towers 3 and 6? I don’t know this for a fact, but I’d have to think they’d help move your stuff between the timeshare and the hotel.


Oh that’s a thought. They have availability, but we’d need two rooms (their family suites would hold all 5 of us, but I don’t think it’s fair to make my mother and my husband sleep in the same room!), so it looks like about $650 for one night...I do recall seeing the Grand pop up on Priceline, though, so I’ll have to check that option out.


----------



## WaterLinds

WannaGoDW said:


> We have booked a single night with Shelby Resorts in the past. The front desk was able to combine our two reservations so we did not have to move.



That’s good to know, I was hoping that would be the case if e ended up with two bookings.

Shelby is also showing a Two night minimum, unfortunately. I did wonder if it might be just as cost effective to book two nights vs one night elsewhere, but their calendar won’t let me select any check out dates so I’m not sure. I’ll email them just in case it’s possible.

I’ll also check with VS and see if there’s any chance another night has opened up that we can add...


----------



## chicagoshannon

Wyndham no longer lets you book single night stays unless you're within a week or 2 of your stay(and sometimes not even then)  As an owner I was able to add one night to our already planned 10 day vacation but had to call.  I doubt any renters would be willing to do that for you.

You might be able to book right through Wyndham itself but otherwise you are most likely out of luck.


----------



## pepperandchips

WaterLinds said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for where it might be possible to book a single night at WBC? We have our long stay booked, 10 nights, but couldn’t find anyone who had the full 11 nights we need. I fully expect to have to pay a lot more for that single night, but not even sure where to look—booking directly is not an option as it’s a two night minimum at that time (March).
> 
> We have a room booked elsewhere for now so we won’t be homeless if it doesn't workout, but it would be nice to not have to drag our stuff somewhere for one night.



Keep an eye on Orbitz and Priceline and Hotwire for Wyndham Vacation Ownership as well, the prices have never been competitive enough for me to book through them but I have seen WBC on those sites before.


----------



## sheri18

We needed 1 extra night too...I ended up booking All Sports at Disney...pretty reasonable for 1 night...got magic bands and ME from airport...so all in all ...pretty cheap...


----------



## littlebittyhouse

Hello! This is our first time staying off-site and we have chosen WBC basically on all the amazing information on this thread! I know a lot of this has been discussed but I would love some feedback! We are going in November 2018 (4 adults, 2 children who will be 7&4) and are interested in a 2BR. My in-laws (who are travelling with us) have an RCI timeshare so we are able to potentially book an 'extra vacation' if WBC pops up. We do have a search going to alert us if that happens. However....

My inlaws really want to have the trip booked ASAP. When I go to the Wyndham site it is about $1,900 for the week, there are a few on VRBO for $1,200 for the week (much more reasonable) and I am thinking that I should reach out to VS for a quote. We are thinking that we should book a stay now so that we have the room secured and then cancel if an extra vacation pops up on RCI.

Has anyone booked through Wyndham/VRBO/VS and had to cancel? Is it an easy process?

Open to any other ideas on how to work this as well!


----------



## pepperandchips

littlebittyhouse said:


> Has anyone booked through Wyndham/VRBO/VS and had to cancel? Is it an easy process?



I did through VS (several years ago) and it was super easy. Check the cancellation policy carefully now though. I’d hate to give you out of date advice! 

I don’t think there is any universal experience on VRBO because it’s completely dependent on the owner and his/her policies.


----------



## Holly0979

We just booked for November 2019 through vacation strategies for 5 nights ..648 for five nights. I dont think it was much more for two more nights so you really should get a quote from them. I also got $25 off that price by enrolling in their free rewards program before booking so paid $623. Stayed there in November a couple of years ago for 7 nights and paid in the 700s. Good luck! Maybe we will see you there


----------



## littlebittyhouse

Oh wow! That is an amazing price! I am going to call them today!


----------



## Babsy

What is the one bedroom layout? Does anyone have a picture or a link? Does the one bedroom include two queen beds? Thank you!

If staying here, is it cheaper to use Uber/Lyft or rent a car?

Thanks again!


----------



## pepperandchips

Babsy said:


> What is the one bedroom layout? Does anyone have a picture or a link? Does the one bedroom include two queen beds? Thank you!
> 
> If staying here, is it cheaper to use Uber/Lyft or rent a car?
> 
> Thanks again!


The one bedroom is very much like the two bedroom but with the spare bedroom missing. So it is just the master part (the room with the jacuzzi tub) and no it does not have two queen beds, it is identical to the king (master) room from the 2 BR. I can't remember if I took pictures when we stayed in one but I am attaching the floor plan.




Whether it is cheaper to rent a car or use Uber/Lyft is individual to your trip, and depends on what kind of a rental rate you can get for the car, how long your trip is, how many trips you'd make back and forth from the resort to the parks, etc. I use Costco Travel for rental cars and have heard good things about AutoSlash - a website that aggregates car rental rates and will notify you of good ones. We mainly drive, I have never rented a car in Orlando since I am in driving distance. Sometimes Uber and Lyft also have promotions that I've taken advantage of in Orlando, so just price everything out and continue checking rental car rates. Generally they don't require any kind of payment guarantee so you could theoretically wait until you've landed in Orlando to determine whether to pick up your rental car or not.


----------



## Spanky

Considering the cost to and from the airport to WBC I would imagine a rental car would prove cheaper unless you don’t like to drive in strange places. It is a good 20 minutes + from the airport to WBC. A car would also make it easier to pick up groceries.


----------



## Babsy

pepperandchips said:


> The one bedroom is very much like the two bedroom but with the spare bedroom missing. So it is just the master part (the room with the jacuzzi tub) and no it does not have two queen beds, it is identical to the king (master) room from the 2 BR. I can't remember if I took pictures when we stayed in one but I am attaching the floor plan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 375056
> 
> Perfect! that is just what I was looking for!
> 
> Whether it is cheaper to rent a car or use Uber/Lyft is individual to your trip, and depends on what kind of a rental rate you can get for the car, how long your trip is, how many trips you'd make back and forth from the resort to the parks, etc. I use Costco Travel for rental cars and have heard good things about AutoSlash - a website that aggregates car rental rates and will notify you of good ones. We mainly drive, I have never rented a car in Orlando since I am in driving distance. Sometimes Uber and Lyft also have promotions that I've taken advantage of in Orlando, so just price everything out and continue checking rental car rates. Generally they don't require any kind of payment guarantee so you could theoretically wait until you've landed in Orlando to determine whether to pick up your rental car or not.





Spanky said:


> Considering the cost to and from the airport to WBC I would imagine a rental car would prove cheaper unless you don’t like to drive in strange places. It is a good 20 minutes + from the airport to WBC. A car would also make it easier to pick up groceries.



Great Information! Thanks!

Looks like a rental car would be the best option.


----------



## pepperandchips

Spanky said:


> Considering the cost to and from the airport to WBC I would imagine a rental car would prove cheaper unless you don’t like to drive in strange places. It is a good 20 minutes + from the airport to WBC. A car would also make it easier to pick up groceries.



Don’t forget about the cost to park at the parks if you’re not an AP holder, @Babsy  we go back to the room for mid afternoon naps and swimming but not everyone does. We like to take Uber occasionally anyway for convenience at Disney springs or to resorts so we can have drinks without worry for driving.


----------



## Babsy

pepperandchips said:


> Don’t forget about the cost to park at the parks if you’re not an AP holder, @Babsy  we go back to the room for mid afternoon naps and swimming but not everyone does. We like to take Uber occasionally anyway for convenience at Disney springs or to resorts so we can have drinks without worry for driving.



Good points!!! thanks!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

I have a friend planning a trip for next November, staying at WBC. Her parents are Wyndham owners and booked the trip. It’s wine and dine race weekend. Will it be horrible driving in from WBC that weekend? Any tips from people who have stayed during a run Disney weekend?


----------



## Upatnoon

DizneyLizzy said:


> I have a friend planning a trip for next November, staying at WBC. Her parents are Wyndham owners and booked the trip. It’s wine and dine race weekend. Will it be horrible driving in from WBC that weekend? Any tips from people who have stayed during a run Disney weekend?



I've stayed during race weekends and noticed nothing but the stuff they put up along the road for the races. The races are early in the AM and didn't impact us. WBC is in a high-traffic area they wouldn't block for a race. You will have no issues.


----------



## MamaBelleRN

Okay WBC pros, I am *THIS* close to booking our end of October/early November trip at WBC. I’m sure this question gets asked all the time (and I may have even asked it myself ) but our only family trip to WDW was in 2015 at AKL. While that trip was AMAZING, I cannot justify spending more than twice as much as WBC to stay at AKL again. For those with large groups at WBC, have you still had success booking dining and fast passes? Also, my daughters really want to do BBB again. Any success with that? I would search the thread, but I can’t figure out how to do that on my phone. Thanks in advance for all the help!

ETA/ Haha! Figured out the search function! But replies are always welcome!


----------



## phinz

MamaBelleRN said:


> Okay WBC pros, I am *THIS* close to booking our end of October/early November trip at WBC.



We'll wave at your from our one-bedroom balcony if you do. I just booked two weeks at WBC with my father's Wyndham points. Last week in October and first week in November. Should be wonderful, especially if we still do our 8-day DCL cruise the week before.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MamaBelleRN said:


> Okay WBC pros, I am *THIS* close to booking our end of October/early November trip at WBC. I’m sure this question gets asked all the time (and I may have even asked it myself ) but our only family trip to WDW was in 2015 at AKL. While that trip was AMAZING, I cannot justify spending more than twice as much as WBC to stay at AKL again. For those with large groups at WBC, have you still had success booking dining and fast passes? Also, my daughters really want to do BBB again. Any success with that? I would search the thread, but I can’t figure out how to do that on my phone. Thanks in advance for all the help!
> 
> ETA/ Haha! Figured out the search function! But replies are always welcome!


It will be difficult to get Slinky Dog for sure at 30 days.  People are starting to have more luck with Pandora at 30 days.  In the past we've booked a stay at the resort and then have gotten good deals off property around 30 days out and ended up cancelling our resort stay.  Surprisingly our fast passes didn't disappear.


----------



## littlebittyhouse

Officially booked for our first stay at WBC! We were able to snag a 3 bedroom for $160 a night on VRBO! We will be there November 9-16 so...just in time for MVMCP!


----------



## Lisa P.

That's a awesome price - very exciting! Let the planning begin!


----------



## Beckyjthomas

Hello - I was wondering if you could tell me your favorite tower and why (fireworks, close to pool/main tower, etc?). We will be staying at the WBC in November with our two boys (who love to swim) and a set of grandparents. We have some planned rest days so we will get to enjoy the grounds. I know the walk isn't far to anywhere, but just trying to get my bearings for what we'd like and what to expect. Also is there a place where it shows what buildings have been remodeled? We're staying in a 2-bedroom. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## katallo

We have stayed many times and don't ever make requests.  This will sound strange but we have always had a view of something and since the buildings are around a lake you can walk everywhere.  Our last trip we were looking over the parking garage and we were so disappointed....until 9pm.  We saw the fireworks from the MK and Epcot.


----------



## sheri18

Hi I am here now. Checking out at 6:00 am
Tomorrow. I have some unopened stuff. Popcorn. Soda ect. If anyone would like


----------



## vtwep

Hi.  Check-in question.  We plan to book a 2-bedroom presidential unit sometime in early 2020 for 9 or 10 nights.  Dates TBD.  If we arrive on a Friday, most likely wouldn't be to resort until around 7:00 best case.  If we leave early the following Saturday instead, we'd probably get there around noon, prior to check-in time.  We have done the Saturday timing before, the room was ready (around 1:00), and we ended up with a nice view.  If we decide to do the Friday option this time around, will the rooms with "good views" be taken by 7:00 PM?  Or are rooms assigned ahead of time?  I don't think I want to figure out a way to request...just checking to see if I should expect a view into a parking garage, or if my chances will still be ok.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Upatnoon

vtwep said:


> Hi.  Check-in question.  We plan to book a 2-bedroom presidential unit sometime in early 2020 for 9 or 10 nights.  Dates TBD.  If we arrive on a Friday, most likely wouldn't be to resort until around 7:00 best case.  If we leave early the following Saturday instead, we'd probably get there around noon, prior to check-in time.  We have done the Saturday timing before, the room was ready (around 1:00), and we ended up with a nice view.  If we decide to do the Friday option this time around, will the rooms with "good views" be taken by 7:00 PM?  Or are rooms assigned ahead of time?  I don't think I want to figure out a way to request...just checking to see if I should expect a view into a parking garage, or if my chances will still be ok.  Thanks in advance!



All the 2-bedroom presidential units are in Tower 6 on the upper floors, so your chances of having an excellent view are great.

People are always fretting about views and trying to gain an advantage with them. WBC has worked to limit this, but no doubt it is a battle that will never end.

My experience is that no matter when you check in, your chance of a good view is about the same. And most of the views are fine.


----------



## sheri18

Was there last week. Tower 3. Great view. Bus as other poster said. If you have a presidential room. Top floor great view 
I had 2 2-bedroom.  Asked to be next to each other. We got same floor at least but around the corner. Great place. Would stay again


----------



## vtwep

Thanks for the replies!  Will most likely go with the Friday night and see what we get.  Appreciate it.   (ETA - I was unaware that presidential units were only upper floors, etc)


----------



## Dis007123

Hi. I haven't been to bc since 2012 so I wanted to know what is now considered a fair rate.

Was recently quoted $1150 for a 1br and $1450 for a 2 br in mid march.  Didn't seem outrageous, but definitely more than I used to pay.  Should I be able to do better than these prices?  Haven't found anything better yet.  Thx


----------



## eeyoresnr

we have a 3 bedroom presidential booked for 7 nights in November. will this be in tower 6 and are there any on higher rather than lower floors? (it's been a couple years since we have been there so I just want to verify. Thanks


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## StarCruiser

MamaBelleRN said:


> Okay WBC pros, I am *THIS* close to booking our end of October/early November trip at WBC. I’m sure this question gets asked all the time (and I may have even asked it myself ) but our only family trip to WDW was in 2015 at AKL. While that trip was AMAZING, I cannot justify spending more than twice as much as WBC to stay at AKL again. For those with large groups at WBC, have you still had success booking dining and fast passes? Also, my daughters really want to do BBB again. Any success with that? I would search the thread, but I can’t figure out how to do that on my phone. Thanks in advance for all the help!
> 
> ETA/ Haha! Figured out the search function! But replies are always welcome!



We've been several times and haven't had any issues booking dining.  You're able to book at the 180 mark, just lose the +10.

As for Fast Passes, we've had difficultly booking a few major attractions - SDMT, and FOP.  Haven't been since Slinky Dog opened, but I suspect that's an issue too.  Other than those three, no issues.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Slinky Dog is the hardest FP to get at 30 days.  It's even really hard to get at 60.


----------



## ktschultz1

Checking in today and haven't stayed at WBC in 3 years, can anyone advise what rooms have been renovated recently? TIA!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## pepperandchips

ktschultz1 said:


> Checking in today and haven't stayed at WBC in 3 years, can anyone advise what rooms have been renovated recently? TIA!





JuneChickie said:


> Those in building 4 were just finished up this past Thanksgiving.
> They  still smell brand new .



Tower 4 must be the last one they've completed in that case - we were in Tower 5 last weekend and it was not a renovated room. The unit was still in great shape though!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## iloveokw

I am moving from one other resort to WBC.  Will their bell services store my frozen and refrigerated food?   Who would I contact about it. Thanks


----------



## eeyoresnr

another question about staying in building 6 in a presidential. can we check in , in building 6 or do we still have to go to the main building for check in? thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

iloveokw said:


> I am moving from one other resort to WBC.  Will their bell services store my frozen and refrigerated food?   Who would I contact about it. Thanks



I have not used the service, but others have reported on here they have cold storage for your food.


----------



## Upatnoon

eeyoresnr said:


> another question about staying in building 6 in a presidential. can we check in , in building 6 or do we still have to go to the main building for check in? thanks



We have always checked in at Tower 6 when staying presidential. The guard should tell you where to go.


----------



## VickiVM

iloveokw said:


> I am moving from one other resort to WBC.  Will their bell services store my frozen and refrigerated food?   Who would I contact about it. Thanks


I know they will receive and hold your delivered grocery order in their fridge and freezer storage. You might want to call just to be sure they will hold your groceries until check in...I don’t see why not.


----------



## VickiVM

Has anyone ever purchased the bed sheets or pillows that WBC uses from their bedding website? If so, do you know which pillow to order.


----------



## sheri18

VickiVM said:


> Has anyone ever purchased the bed sheets or pillows that WBC uses from their bedding website? If so, do you know which pillow to order.


I will save I loved the pillows


----------



## WannaGoDW

Has anyone rented from jarimel08 on Ebay? 
Is there anyway to confirm a reservation with Wydham before the one or two week mark before check in?
Thanks!


----------



## vtwep

Hi All.  Thinking of booking WBC in February 2020.  Looking for 2-bedroom Presidential.  We have used Vacation Upgrades in the past and were very pleased with them.  But they are not offering our dates at this time.  Looking for other reliable options to book a 9 or 10 night stay for February 2020.  I know Ebay, VRBO, etc.  Any other recommended companies out there similar to Vacation Upgrades?


----------



## WaterLinds

VickiVM said:


> I have 2 questions that hopefully someone can answer for me.
> 
> I rented from Vacation Strategy and check in next Monday evening.  Should I have received a reservation confirmation number by now?
> 
> Also, I just placed a delivery order from Walmart and their confirmation email says that I need to be the delivery address at the scheduled time and I have to sign for the order.  I thought they would be able to leave them at guest services and I can get when we check in a couple of hours later.  What is their delivery process for WBC?



I wondered if you went ahead with Walmart and if so how did the delivery go? I saw you mention upthread that you knew bell services could hold food, so is it safe to assume you had success?

30 days to go now, so time to start thinking about our food orders and things!


----------



## WaterLinds

In addition to grocery delivery, we often end up ordering a few things shipped to our hotel when traveling...we’re coming from Canada and even if there’s a fee for packages at the hotel it’s often cheaper than getting the items up here would be.

Is there any special format I should use to address packages I’m having shipped to us at WBC? At other hotels they often suggest putting your confirmation number by your name, but we don’t have a confirmation number for WBC. Should I just put my name (which is the one on the reservation) and check in date?


----------



## Upatnoon

vtwep said:


> Hi All.  Thinking of booking WBC in February 2020.  Looking for 2-bedroom Presidential.  We have used Vacation Upgrades in the past and were very pleased with them.  But they are not offering our dates at this time.  Looking for other reliable options to book a 9 or 10 night stay for February 2020.  I know Ebay, VRBO, etc.  Any other recommended companies out there similar to Vacation Upgrades?



Redweek, Tugbbs have many people renting as well


----------



## ClapYourHands

I've never been to WBC, but the pictures of the pools and lazy river make me think it would make a good resort-only vacation. How crowded does the pool area get?  Is it likely to be a mass of people, and I'll be playing a real life "Where's Waldo" to find my kids?  I'll be solo with a 4th and 5th grader, and then my 3-year-old.  Does WBC have lifeguards?


----------



## Upatnoon

ClapYourHands said:


> I've never been to WBC, but the pictures of the pools and lazy river make me think it would make a good resort-only vacation. How crowded does the pool area get?  Is it likely to be a mass of people, and I'll be playing a real life "Where's Waldo" to find my kids?  I'll be solo with a 4th and 5th grader, and then my 3-year-old.  Does WBC have lifeguards?



Most people who visit WBC are going to the parks, so the pools aren't crazy busy. The main lazy river is probably the busiest overall, but there are lots of pools to hop to if you think where you are is too crowded.

Timing is everything. Morning is slow and more people are swimming in the mid- to late afternoon.  

As for lifeguards, it isn't like Disney resort. There is only one at one pool with the slide that enters the pool. The other slide doesn't go into a pool, just a landing area. That slide also has a monitor.

The pools at WBC are not deep, however, and at least a couple of them have zero entry. There also is several splash areas.


----------



## missingdisneymore

ClapYourHands said:


> I've never been to WBC, but the pictures of the pools and lazy river make me think it would make a good resort-only vacation. How crowded does the pool area get?  Is it likely to be a mass of people, and I'll be playing a real life "Where's Waldo" to find my kids?  I'll be solo with a 4th and 5th grader, and then my 3-year-old.  Does WBC have lifeguards?


If it’s spring break....it’s busy.  Crazy busy.


----------



## klk77

VickiVM said:


> Has anyone ever purchased the bed sheets or pillows that WBC uses from their bedding website? If so, do you know which pillow to order.



We did, but it was several years ago.  We actually pulled them out of all cases to check the info.  I always sleep well, there and hoped they would do the trick, but it just isn't the same.  Maybe its not the pillow?

I can't remember the name, but I'll see if I can find it somewhere and post again.


----------



## wed100105

missingdisneymore said:


> If it’s spring break....it’s busy.  Crazy busy.



Ugh yikes. We're headed down April 18-22.  I'm hoping the crowds thin a bit during peak park hours!


----------



## Brojoef

wed100105 said:


> Ugh yikes. We're headed down April 18-22.  I'm hoping the crowds thin a bit during peak park hours!


We’ve been at Spring Break and it’s a really fun time. The pools have swimmers, but it’s not to busy. We found it fun, weather was warm, plenty of kids for our kids to swim with. Not to worry! Totally a great experience.


----------



## pepperandchips

wed100105 said:


> Ugh yikes. We're headed down April 18-22.  I'm hoping the crowds thin a bit during peak park hours!



Based on Florida AP blackout dates it looks like Disney expects heavy crowds April 13-26. However I think this might be good news for you since some school systems will be out the week you’re there and some the week after. In metro Atlanta most of the big school systems have spring break the first week of April (1-5), so spring break crowds may be spread out more than usual this year. Yes, WBC pools get busy during spring break but if you are flexible with which pool you make your “home base” and you are willing to go out to get chairs relatively early you should be fine. It sounds like a wonderful time to go to me!!


----------



## Upatnoon

pepperandchips said:


> Based on Florida AP blackout dates it looks like Disney expects heavy crowds April 13-26. However I think this might be good news for you since some school systems will be out the week you’re there and some the week after. In metro Atlanta most of the big school systems have spring break the first week of April (1-5), so spring break crowds may be spread out more than usual this year. Yes, WBC pools get busy during spring break but if you are flexible with which pool you make your “home base” and you are willing to go out to get chairs relatively early you should be fine. It sounds like a wonderful time to go to me!!



Spring break for most schools in Florida is in March. I look at "Spring break" is now more of a "season" that includes all the snowbirds and refugees from the Frozen North and not just a week.

 This is why what used to be slow times after the holidays have disappeared, but it also means the crowds aren't concentrated in one small chunk.


----------



## wed100105

Upatnoon said:


> Spring break for most schools in Florida is in March. I look at "Spring break" is now more of a "season" that includes all the snowbirds and refugees from the Frozen North and not just a week.
> 
> This is why what used to be slow times after the holidays have disappeared, but it also means the crowds aren't concentrated in one small chunk.




Yeah, it’s Easter weekend so I anticipated high crowds. We’re headed to Legoland for the kids, and I’m a school teacher with only a couple days off for Easter so we’re stuck with large crowds. Oh well, I’m sure we will still make the best of it!


----------



## WaterLinds

Vacation Strategy called me today to let me know that we’ve been upgraded from a 2 to a 3 bedroom unit...for the last 8 nights of our 11 night stay! That was a surprise. They wanted to make sure that we’re ok with the fact that we would have to move rooms mid stay, although they are apparently trying to get us into a 3BR for the whole stay.

We had been interested in a 3 bedroom to begin with but there wasn’t one available when I booked, so that was exciting news. We’re travelling with the kids and my mom, so everyone having their own space for most of the trip seems worth the trade off of moving rooms.


----------



## klk77

VickiVM said:


> Has anyone ever purchased the bed sheets or pillows that WBC uses from their bedding website? If so, do you know which pillow to order.



Looked at my pillows at home, and they are “sobel westex” brand, “Sahara nights” model.  We figured out the name and brand when we took off all the pillow cases and covers a few years ago.  They were the pillows in a presidential, if that matters.


----------



## blakefamily

Curious how much time I should allow from landing at MCO  , picking up luggage, rental car and getting to WBC.   We are wanting to order for grocery delivery and unsure what time I should specify.  Would like to order alcohol so need to be there to show ID.  Our flight lands at 345, our friends land at 430.  we are going to grab our luggage and go get rental car while they are arriving.   Do you think we would be to WBC by 630 ?   we arrive this saturday


----------



## michelepa

blakefamily said:


> Curious how much time I should allow from landing at MCO  , picking up luggage, rental car and getting to WBC.   We are wanting to order for grocery delivery and unsure what time I should specify.  Would like to order alcohol so need to be there to show ID.  Our flight lands at 345, our friends land at 430.  we are going to grab our luggage and go get rental car while they are arriving.   Do you think we would be to WBC by 630 ?   we arrive this saturday



I can't answer your question because we've never rented a car but I just wanted you to know that last year I ordered wine and beer (and food) through Garden Grocer and GG had an option of emailing them a photo copy of my driver's license so they could just drop off all our groceries with bell services and when I arrived at WBC it was all there waiting for me.  A lot less stressful then hoping flight is on time and trying to coordinate all that.

I will be using GG next month also ~it was so convenient.


----------



## Brojoef

blakefamily said:


> Curious how much time I should allow from landing at MCO  , picking up luggage, rental car and getting to WBC.   We are wanting to order for grocery delivery and unsure what time I should specify.  Would like to order alcohol so need to be there to show ID.  Our flight lands at 345, our friends land at 430.  we are going to grab our luggage and go get rental car while they are arriving.   Do you think we would be to WBC by 630 ?   we arrive this saturday


Yes, you should easily be there by 6:30


----------



## Upatnoon

blakefamily said:


> Curious how much time I should allow from landing at MCO  , picking up luggage, rental car and getting to WBC.   We are wanting to order for grocery delivery and unsure what time I should specify.  Would like to order alcohol so need to be there to show ID.  Our flight lands at 345, our friends land at 430.  we are going to grab our luggage and go get rental car while they are arriving.   Do you think we would be to WBC by 630 ?   we arrive this saturday



This would be too tight for me. There many steps along the way where you could be delayed, and you are dealing with multiple flights and additional people. It's a busy airport and Saturday is a busy check-in at the resort. For example, it has taken me up to 45 minutes from the time I arrived at the resort to the time I got into the room. 

I'm not saying you couldn't be in your room by 6:30, but I would probably want to play it safe and pick something like 8 p.m. so I wouldn't be stressed out.


----------



## Smbmoyers

Just booked in Oct 25- November 1st using a friends points and saved a PILE O CASH! I stayed on Disney property my last trip and while it was nice I am so excited to be returning to WBC! This time we will be driving so we will have to get a parking pass I assume. How bad are the timeshare vultures at the pass counter here?


----------



## pepperandchips

Smbmoyers said:


> Just booked in Oct 25- November 1st using a friends points and saved a PILE O CASH! I stayed on Disney property my last trip and while it was nice I am so excited to be returning to WBC! This time we will be driving so we will have to get a parking pass I assume. How bad are the timeshare vultures at the pass counter here?



You don’t need a parking pass, don’t even stop at that counter.


----------



## Upatnoon

Smbmoyers said:


> Just booked in Oct 25- November 1st using a friends points and saved a PILE O CASH! I stayed on Disney property my last trip and while it was nice I am so excited to be returning to WBC! This time we will be driving so we will have to get a parking pass I assume. How bad are the timeshare vultures at the pass counter here?



You use your room key to enter the resort, so a "parking pass" isn't really needed. The will give you all the info to check in at the front desk.

That said, I don't think they're so bad, but I've encountered them many times and just say no. Why have I talked to them at all? Sometimes I'm curious what there offer is (which has never been great) or I wanted to get balloons for my kids.

I've found that after they know you're not going to sign up for the "update" or sales pitch, they move on to being more friendly.

These days, I think many people have never encountered a slightly pushy salesperson, and are shocked by the experience.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Hello fellow WBC lovers! We’ve been to BC several times and usually rent thru one or two people but they don’t have availability for the dates we’re looking for.  

Without searching thru 240 pages  , what rental agencies do you use?  Been burned on TUG so a bit weary on that one.  Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brojoef

missingdisneymore said:


> Hello fellow WBC lovers! We’ve been to BC several times and usually rent thru one or two people but they don’t have availability for the dates we’re looking for.
> 
> Without searching thru 240 pages  , what rental agencies do you use?  Been burned on TUG so a bit weary on that one.  Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


We use Shelby Resorts. Have used 3 times now and great service every time. Also used RedWeek once before with no issue.


----------



## pepperandchips

missingdisneymore said:


> Hello fellow WBC lovers! We’ve been to BC several times and usually rent thru one or two people but they don’t have availability for the dates we’re looking for.
> 
> Without searching thru 240 pages  , what rental agencies do you use?  Been burned on TUG so a bit weary on that one.  Any suggestions greatly appreciated!



We also have used Shelby multiple times and Farrell’s Vacation Rentals once. I have also used eBay with a lot of success.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Are their any hammocks outside at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## Brojoef

Captainkidd76 said:


> Are their any hammocks outside at Bonnet Creek?


I don’t recall seeing hammocks... but there are some swinging chairs around the lake.


----------



## Captainkidd76

I read that the parking can be bad. Is it all in a garage or is there any parking outside the buildings?


----------



## Upatnoon

Captainkidd76 said:


> I read that the parking can be bad. Is it all in a garage or is there any parking outside the buildings?



There are both garages and street-level parking. Parking can be tight if you return late from the parks and want a spot right in front of your tower. It is worse on the Tower 4,5,6 side of the resort. You may have to hunt, but I've always found something.

Sometimes I would pull up to the Tower, unload everyone, then I would do the hunting while everyone else headed to the room.


----------



## katallo

Parking is definitely worse at Tower 4, 5 and 6.  I think Tower 5 is the next to be remodeled so it might get better when they are closed.  If we arrived after 9pm it was always a task to find a parking spot near Tower 4.


----------



## missingdisneymore

pepperandchips said:


> We also have used Shelby multiple times and Farrell’s Vacation Rentals once. I have also used eBay with a lot of success.


Went with Farrell’s....best price.  Thank you!


----------



## twoolle

Hi everyone! We are staying for the 1st time offsite at WBC May 11-15, using a guest pass from the in laws who are Wyndham owners. I have read thru the entire thread because I am crazy like that.

Can anyone tell me which tower is currently under renovation (and approx completion date) and which one is up next?

Thanks!


----------



## missingdisneymore

Anyone have a current activities calendar they’re willing to post?


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## Smbmoyers

JuneChickie said:


> None are under renovation right now  ~ ~ ~ ~
> 
> next up is Building/Tower 5
> they will close it sometime in late sept and try to have it open by the week of Thanksgiving


Boo! They won’t be open when we are there! We’re booked into a one bedroom but hadn’t stayed there before with our three bedroom. I have two small kids and like to be in a tower with a pool right there at it. What would be a good tower for that?


----------



## pepperandchips

Smbmoyers said:


> Boo! They won’t be open when we are there! We’re booked into a one bedroom but hadn’t stayed there before with our three bedroom. I have two small kids and like to be in a tower with a pool right there at it. What would be a good tower for that?



Tower 4 and Tower 5 are practically the same for proximity to pool in my opinion depending on which door you exit. You’re never far from a pool since there are so many to choose from. Buildings 2 and 3 are also flanking a pool on the other side of the lagoon. I’d ask for one of those 4 buildings!


----------



## JuneChickie

'


----------



## BostonEd

Yeah, I was in Tower 1 which is probably the "worst" one for pool access. I also had two little kids. The pool by the main building (great splash pad) is practically right there, and even the farthest pool is not that far. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## katallo

I think that play area is great.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Is it true that Bonnet Creek Resort is in Lake Buena Vista and the Grand is in Orlando?


----------



## pepperandchips

Captainkidd76 said:


> Is it true that Bonnet Creek Resort is in Lake Buena Vista and the Grand is in Orlando?



So that we can help, are you asking because you’re wanting to mail something? On google they both show Orlando to me but with different zip codes. Despite the fact that the Grand is in between the vacation ownership resort towers...


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Smbmoyers

Thanks! I’ll request tower 4! Does anyone else wonder why disney doesn’t extend emh to wbc in the shadow of SWGE opening? I just saw where they gave two other resorts privileges recently


----------



## michelepa

Smbmoyers said:


> Thanks! I’ll request tower 4! Does anyone else wonder why disney doesn’t extend emh to wbc in the shadow of SWGE opening? I just saw where they gave two other resorts privileges recently



ARE THOSE TIMES SHARES OR HOTELS?

I CAN'T IMAGAINE WITH ALL THE DVC PLACES DISNEY IS BUILDING THAT THEY WOULD WANT ANYONE TO KNOW ABOUT WBC


----------



## pepperandchips

Smbmoyers said:


> Thanks! I’ll request tower 4! Does anyone else wonder why disney doesn’t extend emh to wbc in the shadow of SWGE opening? I just saw where they gave two other resorts privileges recently



WBC is a timeshare and doesn't have all the same nuances as Hilton and Waldorf have, for better or for worse. For example, no resort fee and no parking charge. There's also the negative, for what that's worth, in the past it has been lack of complimentary parks transportation (in my opinion). I suspect that Disney doesn't want to be in partnership with the timeshare sales element at WBC and that WBC doesn't have the resources, due to restrictions on what timeshares can do with maintenance fees, to pay for participation in the program. I have no insider knowledge about whether Waldorf, Hilton, and the Springs hotels have to pay to participate but I am sure there's a financial arrangement. Can you book a Hilton Bonnet Creek or Waldorf package through Disney now? I haven't checked in to it, but that may be where Disney gets its consideration for offering the extra fp access.



michelepa said:


> ARE THOSE TIMES SHARES OR HOTELS?
> 
> I CAN'T IMAGAINE WITH ALL THE DVC PLACES DISNEY IS BUILDING THAT THEY WOULD WANT ANYONE TO KNOW ABOUT WBC



Also this ^

DVC price per point has gone to the insane level in my opinion, and that's as DVC owner who did not buy in during the sub-$100 years.


----------



## Kim in PA

We are considering Bonnet Creek in June. Our daughter uses a wheelchair full time. She doesn’t need anything special in the room, but we were wondering 1) how is the handicapped parking at BC and 2) is any way to request a specific location once we get there so she doesn’t need to travel so far outside to the lazy river.


----------



## pepperandchips

Kim in PA said:


> We are considering Bonnet Creek in June. Our daughter uses a wheelchair full time. She doesn’t need anything special in the room, but we were wondering about handicapped parking at BC, and if there is any way to request a specific location once we get there so she doesn’t need to travel so far outside.



My perspective (as someone who does not travel with a wheelchair user)... There are roundabouts at each tower where you can pull up to load/unload passengers from your vehicle. When we traveled with a mobility scooter this was nice because we could load the mobility scooter without having to go all the way to the parking spot. There are handicap spots at each tower but I don't know if they are adequate for the number of vehicles who require them, I'm sorry. You can request a certain location when you check in but I am not sure if any location is better than the others for parking access. Tower 6 is connected to the hotel tower, so the deck can be accessed without having to go outside. Some folks like that option, but I think tower 6 can be hard to get in a deluxe unit since many of the units there are presidential units.


----------



## Kim in PA

pepperandchips said:


> My perspective (as someone who does not travel with a wheelchair user)... There are roundabouts at each tower where you can pull up to load/unload passengers from your vehicle. When we traveled with a mobility scooter this was nice because we could load the mobility scooter without having to go all the way to the parking spot. There are handicap spots at each tower but I don't know if they are adequate for the number of vehicles who require them, I'm sorry. You can request a certain location when you check in but I am not sure if any location is better than the others for parking access. Tower 6 is connected to the hotel tower, so the deck can be accessed without having to go outside. Some folks like that option, but I think tower 6 can be hard to get in a deluxe unit since many of the units there are presidential units.



Sorry, I was asking about location because we were hoping to get her close to the Lazy River, or if possible a fireworks view since she has PTSD and can’t do fireworks crowds.


----------



## pepperandchips

Kim in PA said:


> We were hoping to get her close to the Lazy River, or if possible a fireworks view since she has PTSD and can’t do fireworks crowds.



The good news is there are two lazy rivers! One at the main (check in) building and one at Tower 5. I haven't seen it mentioned lately, but in the past the resort has opened a presidential unit for fireworks viewing to anyone who wants to come see it. I think they also use it to try to sell timeshares but it might be an option if your unit doesn't have a fireworks view. Definitely ask!


----------



## katallo

There is a fireworks viewing room in Tower 6, but I think it's for the Presidential units.  There is another in Tower 1.  Both are nice.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## MommyPoppins

ClapYourHands said:


> I've never been to WBC, but the pictures of the pools and lazy river make me think it would make a good resort-only vacation. How crowded does the pool area get?  Is it likely to be a mass of people, and I'll be playing a real life "Where's Waldo" to find my kids?  I'll be solo with a 4th and 5th grader, and then my 3-year-old.  Does WBC have lifeguards?



We stay here at least once a year for a resort only trip, since we live in Florida. We've come in May, September, October, and December and the pools are never super crazy crowded. Not nearly as bad as at a Disney resort.


----------



## MommyPoppins

WaterLinds said:


> Vacation Strategy called me today to let me know that we’ve been upgraded from a 2 to a 3 bedroom unit...for the last 8 nights of our 11 night stay! That was a surprise. They wanted to make sure that we’re ok with the fact that we would have to move rooms mid stay, although they are apparently trying to get us into a 3BR for the whole stay.
> 
> We had been interested in a 3 bedroom to begin with but there wasn’t one available when I booked, so that was exciting news. We’re travelling with the kids and my mom, so everyone having their own space for most of the trip seems worth the trade off of moving rooms.



What an awesome upgrade. We stayed in a 3 bedroom one time for only a couple nights of our trip and it was SOOOOOO nice. You will have such an amazing time!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Beckyjthomas said:


> Hello - I was wondering if you could tell me your favorite tower and why (fireworks, close to pool/main tower, etc?). We will be staying at the WBC in November with our two boys (who love to swim) and a set of grandparents. We have some planned rest days so we will get to enjoy the grounds. I know the walk isn't far to anywhere, but just trying to get my bearings for what we'd like and what to expect. Also is there a place where it shows what buildings have been remodeled? We're staying in a 2-bedroom. Thanks for all your help!



We prefer tower 1 or 2. It is right by the playground and mini golf. There are grills right across from the playground, which is nice with the kids. There is also a pool, with a slide, right at the main building and at tower 3. We find it quieter over there since the towers are shorter. I always ask for a lake view, because it's so pretty. You can see fireworks from certain locations on that side of the lake.


----------



## ClapYourHands

What is currently then cheapest (but still safe) way to rent at WBC?  
It seems like most good deals are for a full week, and my trip is only a long weekend (Friday night through Monday).


----------



## keishashadow

We love WBC, just saw availability for a 1 BR open up for 3 nights starting 6/29.  actually cutting off a day from my AKV reservation to make it work.  Have I mentioned I love WBC ?  Excited to show my GD that, yes, there are really nice offsite resorts!

Went thru Vacation Strategy who, once again, beat all other quotes I gathered today by approx $25 per day.

It’s been a couple of years since last visit, have more than a few questions as to possible updated policies I hope can be answered by the exerts.

*Do they still accept requests in advance (thru the owner) or is it wise to stop by registration early in the day?  
Have always been lucky to request and be placed in Building 6 near the parking garage, but always a lower, parking lot view.  Not sure if upper floor, FW view is easily attained or not.

*building #6 is the one we’ve checked into past trips, have seen recent reviews mention another building. Has it changed?

*We enjoyed the nearby pools around #6, not sure if #5 & #4 would both have 1 BR units

*If our unit isn’t ready upon arrival from airport, can we utilize the resort pools?

*Since we will have 8 y.o. GD along this trip, I am searching for daily/weekly activity list, which I assume they provide.  May just spend a day at the resort vs the parks/visit later in day.  I do recall seeing various organized activities in the afternoons for kids.  Can i assume ‘renters’ also can participate?


----------



## pepperandchips

Welcome back to our happy place, @keishashadow 



keishashadow said:


> *Do they still accept requests in advance (thru the owner) or is it wise to stop by registration early in the day?
> Have always been lucky to request and be placed in Building 6 near the parking garage, but always a lower, parking lot view. Not sure if upper floor, FW view is easily attained or not.


I have seen mixed reports of actual owners being able to make requests, and very spotty reports of those of us renting points being able to make advance requests. Arriving early in the day and being willing to wait for a requested Unit location to become available still seems to be the best advice.

Building 6 upper floors are all presidential units, so if you are in a Deluxe unit, then you will not get an upper floor in building six.



keishashadow said:


> *building #6 is the one we’ve checked into past trips, have seen recent reviews mention another building. Has it changed?


You can check in at building 6 if your assigned Unit will be in building 6. Otherwise, check in is in the main building. In my experience when my assigned Unit was in building six, the gate attendant advised me to head straight there when we arrived at the gate.



keishashadow said:


> *We enjoyed the nearby pools around #6, not sure if #5 & #4 would both have 1 BR units


Building 5 does for sure - I was in one in January. I think they have 1 BR Deluxe in all towers. 1 BR Presidential would be in building 6.



keishashadow said:


> *If our unit isn’t ready upon arrival from airport, can we utilize the resort pools?


As I recall, yes. I don't recall how the access would work as we've always had a Unit available and I know access to the pools is generally through the resort towers which require key entry, but I suspect you could get in through the hotel tower or the main building with no problem.



keishashadow said:


> I do recall seeing various organized activities in the afternoons for kids. Can i assume ‘renters’ also can participate?


Yes! Some of the activities are a small charge (like for the crafts and ice cream sundaes, etc.)


----------



## katallo

I have posted this before.  We have much better luck NOT making requests.  This trip we could not arrive until 5pm.  Got a great 2 bedroom lake view 12th floor.


----------



## MommyPoppins

keishashadow said:


> *If our unit isn’t ready upon arrival from airport, can we utilize the resort pools?
> 
> *Since we will have 8 y.o. GD along this trip, I am searching for daily/weekly activity list, which I assume they provide.  May just spend a day at the resort vs the parks/visit later in day.  I do recall seeing various organized activities in the afternoons for kids.  Can i assume ‘renters’ also can participate?



You can 100% enjoy the pools without your room being ready. We ALWAYS arrive early in the day and hang out at the pools until our room is ready. You do not need any kind of key card access to get into the pools, and they always tell us at check in that we are free to use the pools until our room is ready.

All guests, whether renters or owners are free to take part in all the activities. Some are free and some require money to participate.

I found these pictures of the activity guide. This was the same schedule when we were there this past November. I don't think it really changes much.
https://tug2.com//ResortImages/FloridaGulfCoast/OrlandoArea/bonnetactivity1.png
https://tug2.com//ResortImages/FloridaGulfCoast/OrlandoArea/bonnetactivity2.png


----------



## keishashadow

pepperandchips said:


> Welcome back to our happy place, @keishashadow
> 
> 
> I have seen mixed reports of actual owners being able to make requests, and very spotty reports of those of us renting points being able to make advance requests. Arriving early in the day and being willing to wait for a requested Unit location to become available still seems to be the best advice.
> 
> Building 6 upper floors are all presidential units, so if you are in a Deluxe unit, then you will not get an upper floor in building six.
> 
> 
> You can check in at building 6 if your assigned Unit will be in building 6. Otherwise, check in is in the main building. In my experience when my assigned Unit was in building six, the gate attendant advised me to head straight there when we arrived at the gate.
> 
> 
> Building 5 does for sure - I was in one in January. I think they have 1 BR Deluxe in all towers. 1 BR Presidential would be in building 6.
> 
> 
> As I recall, yes. I don't recall how the access would work as we've always had a Unit available and I know access to the pools is generally through the resort towers which require key entry, but I suspect you could get in through the hotel tower or the main building with no problem.
> 
> 
> Yes! Some of the activities are a small charge (like for the crafts and ice cream sundaes, etc.)


Why thank you, glad to be back here 

Ah, mystery solved, have always been in bldg 6, duh.  I like how u can walk over from the garage from that bldg. we have only gotten lower floors, facing parking lot but still can’t argue with the location. Can’t say we’ve ever been able to park there on the surface lot but it’s so easy to use garage and nearly always tons of space

MommyPoppins - thanks for the links.


----------



## WaterLinds

We’re just finishing up our stay and I want to thank you all for talking me into it! We’ve had some very minor snags with service, but the property is so lovely and having this much space can’t be beat, it’s been a great trip.

We’ve been in tower 2, which has been convenient to the playground for my kids, but I will say I was surprised at how noisy the mini golf area is at night! A few nights there have been very loud folks out there quite late, but they usually move on pretty fast at least.  our hallway also seemed to have an unusually large number of people who aren’t well versed in common hallway etiquette (parents encouraging kids to have running races in the hall, lots of shouting from one room to another, door slamming, etc.) but usually not after 10 pm at least.

I can’t add much to the thread, as it’s a wealth of information already, but I can say that we used Shipt for grocery delivery from Target and it worked well. We had it delivered to bell services on our arrival day without a problem (there were some mouldy strawberries but they credited us back for those...) They have a free two week trial program, if you don’t have an account already try that! The traffic to/from Target was so bad when we ventured out ourselves that we placed a second order later on in our stay, it was worth the tip to the shopper to not spend that time in traffic on vacation.


----------



## Magical2017

ClapYourHands said:


> What is currently then cheapest (but still safe) way to rent at WBC?
> It seems like most good deals are for a full week, and my trip is only a long weekend (Friday night through Monday).


Some have reported using eBay, I think..

We used Vacation Strategy and booked close to our arrival date. We paid $670ish for 5 nights in a one bedroom last August with a free upgrade to a Presidential unit.


----------



## MommyPoppins

ClapYourHands said:


> What is currently then cheapest (but still safe) way to rent at WBC?
> It seems like most good deals are for a full week, and my trip is only a long weekend (Friday night through Monday).



I believe the absolute cheapest way to consistently get bonnet creek is to book through an ebay seller, less than 60 days from your trip. There are some ebay sellers that also have websites, yet their ebay listings are always less than quotes from their websites. Look for a seller with good reviews.


----------



## mamamelody2

So a friend of mine is going to WDW in June, staying at WBC.  They haven't been in 4 years.
She was wondering about the shuttle.  Sounds like it is $7 round trip PP.  What's the schedule like?  I've tried searching the thread and the internet in general, but haven't found anything current.  I did see some complaints that the last shuttle back to WBC was before park closing, and that you have to request shuttle service an hour ahead (that didn't quite sound right to me).  Anybody have current info??
Also, WBC does NOT get EMH or 60 day FP+, correct?


----------



## ClapYourHands

mamamelody2 said:


> Also, WBC does NOT get EMH or 60 day FP+, correct?



Correct.  WBC doesn't get any of the onsite perks that select offsite hotels enjoy.


----------



## mamamelody2

ClapYourHands said:


> Correct.  WBC doesn't get any of the onsite perks that select offsite hotels enjoy.



That's what I thought, but another friend was there and said they have stayed at WBC before and it was one that got those perks added recently, and I wanted to be sure.  Thanks!


----------



## Mainebound

We have just booked for the first time at Bonnet Creek, for winter 2020, through Resort Share on AirB&B. I understand our 2 bedroom deluxe will be assigned at check in. I'm used to faxing room requests for Disney hotels. I'm wondering if there is any room assignment I should try to avoid or get?


----------



## ClapYourHands

mamamelody2 said:


> That's what I thought, but another friend was there and said they have stayed at WBC before and it was one that got those perks added recently, and I wanted to be sure.  Thanks!



The Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek recently had the perks added.  I think that might be where your friend got the thought that Wyndham Bonnet Creek got the added benefits, too.


----------



## pepperandchips

Mainebound said:


> We have just booked for the first time at Bonnet Creek, for winter 2020, through Resort Share on AirB&B. I understand our 2 bedroom deluxe will be assigned at check in. I'm used to faxing room requests for Disney hotels. I'm wondering if there is any room assignment I should try to avoid or get?



Can you tell us a little about your travel party and what you are looking for? 

Since the towers are arranged around a lagoon in a circle, I find there are advantages to each. What suits one person won’t suit all. For example, a poster just in the last couple of days said she preferred Tower 6. I didn’t like all the hubbub there. (Yet I know I like that poster’s style, I recognize her from the Universal threads )

A “parking lot” view in Tower 2 also got me a sweeping view of the golf course. I was disappointed on my first stay to receive a first floor room facing the parking lot - until I realized that meant there was a footpath from my patio to the car for easy unload of groceries and luggage. Some of the towers are renovated (scroll back a few pages for an update. I can’t remember where they have gotten to) but I stayed in an unrenovated room recently and it was impeccably maintained and I think I might actually prefer the “old” decor. 

Some like being close to the playground, some like facing the lagoon, some like fireworks view. Personally the only time I was unhappy was in a 1 bedroom deluxe overlooking the trash compactor and next to a noisy housekeeping facility. I was only there two nights and just didn’t spend as much time on my balcony as usual. 

At check in, I will occasionally ask if there are any available units facing the lagoon. I’ve had fairly good luck. Most people report no luck with making advance requests... and I’m not sure it’s necessary. My best advice is SKIP THE “PARKING PASS” DESK! You don’t need a parking pass, and it’s the timeshare sales desk. Other than that, relax, enjoy, marvel at your savings, and welcome home to our happy place!


----------



## katallo

Well said.  There is something to be said about almost every location.


----------



## Mainebound

pepperandchips said:


> Can you tell us a little about your travel party and what you are looking for?
> 
> Since the towers are arranged around a lagoon in a circle, I find there are advantages to each. What suits one person won’t suit all. For example, a poster just in the last couple of days said she preferred Tower 6. I didn’t like all the hubbub there. (Yet I know I like that poster’s style, I recognize her from the Universal threads )
> 
> A “parking lot” view in Tower 2 also got me a sweeping view of the golf course. I was disappointed on my first stay to receive a first floor room facing the parking lot - until I realized that meant there was a footpath from my patio to the car for easy unload of groceries and luggage. Some of the towers are renovated (scroll back a few pages for an update. I can’t remember where they have gotten to) but I stayed in an unrenovated room recently and it was impeccably maintained and I think I might actually prefer the “old” decor.
> 
> Some like being close to the playground, some like facing the lagoon, some like fireworks view. Personally the only time I was unhappy was in a 1 bedroom deluxe overlooking the trash compactor and next to a noisy housekeeping facility. I was only there two nights and just didn’t spend as much time on my balcony as usual.
> 
> At check in, I will occasionally ask if there are any available units facing the lagoon. I’ve had fairly good luck. Most people report no luck with making advance requests... and I’m not sure it’s necessary. My best advice is SKIP THE “PARKING PASS” DESK! You don’t need a parking pass, and it’s the timeshare sales desk. Other than that, relax, enjoy, marvel at your savings, and welcome home to our happy place!




Wow, thanks so much. No "Parking pass" desk for us, LOL!

This trip is a longer trip, just me and my elderly mother. I hope to get some writing done. She needs to not be too far from the pool (or A pool), and I need relative quiet (relative, because this is the Disney area!).


----------



## MommyPoppins

Mainebound said:


> Wow, thanks so much. No "Parking pass" desk for us, LOL!
> 
> This trip is a longer trip, just me and my elderly mother. I hope to get some writing done. She needs to not be too far from the pool (or A pool), and I need relative quiet (relative, because this is the Disney area!).



I prefer either building 1, 2, or 3. Parking is easy on that side, the resort is quieter also because there are fewer rooms. The buildings are much smaller. I don't like the business of buildings 4, 5, or 6.

If you are looking for quiet I would arrive as early as possible and request either building 1, 2, or 3, facing the water. We always arrive before lunch and get what we ask for. We have been in building 2, right over the minigolf and it was only noisy on the night they did Glow Golf. Building 2 or 3 are right by a pool(it is between them). Building 1 is a short walk to the main building pool, which also has a lazy river.


----------



## Lmans77

We just got back from our first stay at WBC and we LOVED it!! We have stayed many times on property, and a couple nights here and there off property in traditional hotels.  We rented a 2 bedroom over our spring break through vacation strategy.  6 nights was about $1425 or so.  I did not request ahead of time, we checked in around 2pm.  I asked the guy at the desk for "something good".  Based on what we read here, we wanted something around Tower 4 for that pool complex.  However, he ended up giving us Tower 1 facing the parking lot on the 6th floor.  As it turns out, it was perfect.  We had a refurbished unit that was very nice.  Our balcony looked over the parking lot but also the golf course in the distance.  We could see the Hilton and the Waldorf to our left.  It was very peaceful and quiet.  We also liked that there was no shortage of parking.  Sure there was a bit of a walk to the pools that my kids wanted to use but it wasn't bad and was very relaxing.  We didn't use the grills but lots of people were.  All in all, we will definitely return.


----------



## katallo

Towers 1, 2 and 3 really are nice in that parking is easier and they are smaller towers.  Building 4 is very nice but parking at 4 and 5 can really be difficult.


----------



## MommyPoppins

We have always arrived either after 4 with our groceries or we do an instacart order when we get into a room. Obviously, instacart is much more expensive, especially since I don't usually shop at Publix. I keep seeing posts about bell services storing peoples groceries. 

So are you telling me that I can hit Aldi on my way(we will arrive around 12) and leave all my food with bell service....then they will bring it to my room when ready?


----------



## missingdisneymore

MommyPoppins said:


> We have always arrived either after 4 with our groceries or we do an instacart order when we get into a room. Obviously, instacart is much more expensive, especially since I don't usually shop at Publix. I keep seeing posts about bell services storing peoples groceries.
> 
> So are you telling me that I can hit Aldi on my way(we will arrive around 12) and leave all my food with bell service....then they will bring it to my room when ready?


Yep! 
We sometimes arrive very early (7am or so), check in and hit Super Target for groceries for the week. We separate the cold storage so it’s easier for Bell Services. We drop it off to BS and call for it later that afternoon when we get our unit. We’ve never had a problem at all. Ice cream stays frozen, eggs chilled and unbroken, bread not smashed...and tip BS for the great service!


----------



## mamamelody2

Does anyone have any current info about the shuttle schedule?  I have searched the thread, but I don't see anything.


----------



## Disneyliscious

Are Wyndham BC and Hilton BC 2 different places or did Wyndham do a name/brand change? I'm trying to figure out where the 60 day FP is available now.


----------



## msb578

Disneyliscious said:


> Are Wyndham BC and Hilton BC 2 different places or did Wyndham do a name/brand change? I'm trying to figure out where the 60 day FP is available now.


Different places.

Hilton Bonnet Creek- yes 60 days. Also the Waldorf Astoria.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek & Wyndham Grand Orlando- no 60 days.


----------



## msb578

I’m accustomed to Value season prices. Unfortunately our April school break falls in Prime season next year. Easter falls right at the end of the week. I’ve been quoted $250 per night for two bedrooms.

I’m assuming there won’t be any availability at the 60 day mark.

I guess this is a general “what would you do?” post 

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## pepperandchips

msb578 said:


> I’m accustomed to Value season prices. Unfortunately our April school break falls in Prime season next year. Easter falls right at the end of the week. I’ve been quoted $250 per night for two bedrooms.
> 
> I’m assuming there won’t be any availability at the 60 day mark.
> 
> I guess this is a general “what would you do?” post
> 
> Thank you for any advice.



I will turn “what would you do” back on you.... what are alternatives? If we are staying in a two bedroom at WBC it’s because we need two bathrooms for our party size. I will typically look at onsite, Disney Springs, and flamingo crossings for alternatives. It is very rare that I can get two rooms anywhere for $250.00/night including tax and parking, though I have had very good luck at the Towneplace Suites at Flamingo Crossings even over school breaks. 

If it was me, I’d book a refundable rate elsewhere and keep watching eBay. Right now there are 2 listings for two bedroom units for our spring break (for this year, first week of April) and one 1-br listed for the same time frame. The 1 br is about $170 a night and the 2 bedrooms are $228-271 per night. That is just right now for a stay in less than 2 weeks. So it’s not impossible to find something. 

We aren’t doing Disney for our whole spring break this year but starting spring break at the Towneplace Suites I mentioned, including tax, ~$125 per night. That’s for one studio room.


----------



## msb578

.


----------



## Upatnoon

msb578 said:


> Thank you. Our family just enjoys Bonnet Creek so much... we’re almost at the point where we don’t see ourselves staying anywhere else. I think my main concern was seeing older threads saying things like, “if you pay more than $80 a night at Bonnet Creek, you’re getting ripped off”. I know the great deals exist (we’ve gotten some good ones ourselves). But for the week leading up to Easter... we may be willing to pony up. We’ve just been lucky in previous years that the school break has been later in April (Value season).
> 
> We’re a family of five and the space is just so nice! We used to stay at the All Stars, and let’s just say we don’t want to go back to an arrangement like that again (we’re going to squeeze into a Dolphin room for two nights though, just because I’ve always wanted to try staying there).



Prices at WBC have gone up over the years. The economy is better. It's hard for the superrenters to get rooms for cheap points. More people have discovered the resort. 

But what hasn't changed is that you need to shop around to find the best deal that works for you.


----------



## Abro1975

mamamelody2 said:


> So a friend of mine is going to WDW in June, staying at WBC.  They haven't been in 4 years.
> She was wondering about the shuttle.  Sounds like it is $7 round trip PP.  What's the schedule like?  I've tried searching the thread and the internet in general, but haven't found anything current.  I did see some complaints that the last shuttle back to WBC was before park closing, and that you have to request shuttle service an hour ahead (that didn't quite sound right to me).  Anybody have current info??
> Also, WBC does NOT get EMH or 60 day FP+, correct?




Use Uber instead of the Shuttle,  it's as cheap or less , always there within 10 minutes of requesting. Just so much more convenient. Our last trip, a 5 night stay, we decided not to even rent a car, used UBER for everywhere, it's so nice not to have to worry about shuttles, parking fees, gas, driving in circles, etc. It's so cheap now to use Uber it's ridiculous.  FP is 30 days, I believe.  Every park has a convenient drop off and pick up area for Uber, Lyft, taxi etc.


----------



## Firestarlife

Can someone tell me about the Hilton/Waldorf golf course? Can anyone play? How much is it? I can't seem to find any info.


----------



## Upatnoon

Firestarlife said:


> Can someone tell me about the Hilton/Waldorf golf course? Can anyone play? How much is it? I can't seem to find any info.



I have not played there yet, but it's called the Waldorf Astoria Golf Club. https://www.waldorfastoriaorlando.com/golf/golf-club/

You can book it on golfnow.com, so anyone can play there.

https://www.golfnow.com/tee-times/f...ar+21+2019&sortby=Date&view=List&ratetype=all

 I would call the clubhouse and see what kind of deals they have as well. Sometimes courses will have Florida resident or other deals that you don't have to book online to get.

My favorite golf near Disney is Orange County National.

If you are planning to play soon, this is peak season for golf in Florida, so the prices are also at their peak.


----------



## MommyPoppins

msb578 said:


> I’m accustomed to Value season prices. Unfortunately our April school break falls in Prime season next year. Easter falls right at the end of the week. I’ve been quoted $250 per night for two bedrooms.
> 
> I’m assuming there won’t be any availability at the 60 day mark.
> 
> I guess this is a general “what would you do?” post
> 
> Thank you for any advice.



I feel like while you can't really make that assumption(it's certainly not true for this year), you also sometimes have to just pay higher amounts if you aren't willing to take the chance. 

We live in Florida and homeschool, so we have the luxury of last-minute trips and paying less. But at $250 a night for a two bedroom, that is still a steal by Disney comparison. We personally wouldn't pay that. But we don't HAVE to. You, know?

But you can never just assume that there won't be availability. Two weeks ago I booked 7 nights in a two bedroom with Shelby Vacations for April 8th-15th, 2019, for just $819. The secret is ebay. Their website didn't even show that week available, and everything around it that was available was over $200 a night. So I booked during spring break for value prices and only 33 days out.


----------



## travelgirl71

We are planning our first trip to Disney and seriously considering this property due to all of the love for it. Is it close enough that we could take a break mid day and then go back to the parks later that evening?  

Thanks


----------



## pepperandchips

travelgirl71 said:


> We are planning our first trip to Disney and seriously considering this property due to all of the love for it. Is it close enough that we could take a break mid day and then go back to the parks later that evening?
> 
> Thanks



Absolutely! It is next to Caribbean Beach and practically across the street from yacht, beach, and Boardwalk resorts. We often do a park at rope drop, pool at WBC (or nap) and then evening in a park. Very convenient!


----------



## WaterLinds

travelgirl71 said:


> We are planning our first trip to Disney and seriously considering this property due to all of the love for it. Is it close enough that we could take a break mid day and then go back to the parks later that evening?
> 
> Thanks


Yup, we did midday breaks a lot last week! From MK it’s a bit of a hassle (like all offsite resorts), but for everything else it was faster than taking the bus to an on site resort (unless you get really lucky with the bus timing). Very handy, especially to Epcot and DHS.


----------



## WaterLinds

MommyPoppins said:


> We have always arrived either after 4 with our groceries or we do an instacart order when we get into a room. Obviously, instacart is much more expensive, especially since I don't usually shop at Publix. I keep seeing posts about bell services storing peoples groceries.
> 
> So are you telling me that I can hit Aldi on my way(we will arrive around 12) and leave all my food with bell service....then they will bring it to my room when ready?


We got delivery to Bell Services and they stored it for us, we picked it up at check in but they offered to bring it to the room. 

We used Shipt for delivery, they have several stores available but one is Target, and they don’t markup the prices for Target (I think they do for other stores?). You can get a free two week trial and orders over $35 are free, so the only extra cost was the tip to the shopper. Also nice to be able to add a few things outside the standard grocery selection—we got a bottle of bubble solution so my kids could blow bubbles out on the balcony, for example!


----------



## travelgirl71

pepperandchips said:


> Absolutely! It is next to Caribbean Beach and practically across the street from yacht, beach, and Boardwalk resorts. We often do a park at rope drop, pool at WBC (or nap) and then evening in a park. Very convenient!



Do you normally stay here or in Disney resorts?


----------



## pepperandchips

travelgirl71 said:


> Do you normally stay here or in Disney resorts?



Both? There is no normal for us - we live about six hours away in Atlanta so we visit very often (maybe 30 visits or so in the last 5 years) and it depends what our priorities are for our visits. I own DVC but if my husband and I are traveling with my mom and sister (which we do a lot) WBC is our first choice so we can all be together but have separate bathrooms  I would say maybe 75% of our stays are on site or at Swan/Dolphin if you count those


----------



## travelgirl71

pepperandchips said:


> Both? There is no normal for us - we live about six hours away in Atlanta so we visit very often (maybe 30 visits or so in the last 5 years) and it depends what our priorities are for our visits. I own DVC but if my husband and I are traveling with my mom and sister (which we do a lot) WBC is our first choice so we can all be together but have separate bathrooms  I would say maybe 75% of our stays are on site or at Swan/Dolphin if you count those



Thanks!  Do you get the dining plan?


----------



## pepperandchips

travelgirl71 said:


> Thanks!  Do you get the dining plan?



No, the dining plan doesn’t work for the way we eat. We are passholders so we get Tables in Wonderland and that allows us to be more flexible!


----------



## travelgirl71

pepperandchips said:


> No, the dining plan doesn’t work for the way we eat. We are passholders so we get Tables in Wonderland and that allows us to be more flexible!



I know we don’t want to deal with making reservations as I don’t want to have to watch the time but if we are staying at WBC (I need to figure out how to reserve here) we will probably just grab snacks in park and eat after leaving, maybe....


----------



## pepperandchips

travelgirl71 said:


> I know we don’t want to deal with making reservations as I don’t want to have to watch the time but if we are staying at WBC (I need to figure out how to reserve here) we will probably just grab snacks in park and eat after leaving, maybe....



Well you have found a great place to ask questions. This thread, in particular, seems to be full of happy helpers who do a mix of the Disney bubble and also understand the beauty and cost-savings of staying offsite. We stayed onsite an awful lot before I fell in love with WBC. Both options still have their advantages but the Bonnet Creek units just provide so much bang for your buck. We are probably more into Disney dining than the rides and attractions at the parks these days, but we tend to stay at Bonnet Creek when we have a whole week's family vacation planned, so we mix things up with Disney restaurants and eating offsite or at the resort. I usually only make a couple of advance dining reservations ahead of my trips - but we don't travel with children, so character meals and hard to get reservations aren't really things we plan for.

We like to eat dinner after we leave the parks too - I find that the Disney resort restaurant lounges are particularly good for this especially if you just want a taste of the cuisine without necessarily ordering full entrees. My favorites for that are the Citrico's lounge at the Grand Floridian, the Territory Lounge at Wilderness Lodge, and Sanaa lounge at Kidani Village of Animal Kingdom Lodge. All of those lounges have tables where you can dine (not just bar counters) and you have a server come to your table so it's like a mini sit down meal. The Disney Springs restaurants also tend to be open later if you find yourself wanting a dinner after the parks.

Offsite my favorite Orlando restaurants to eat (especially if we are on a budget) are Hash House a Go Go up on International Drive near Universal (it's great if you plan to visit the outlets that day as well), Miller's Ale House (multiple locations around Orlando) and Chuy's mexican out in Kissimmee not far from Animal Kingdom. They're all chain restaurants but not things close to where I live at home so they're a fun vacation treat.

At the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort the poolside restaurant near Towers 4 & 5 (Escudos, if memory serves me) is actually pretty good for basic sandwiches and lunch fare. We have also gotten Flipper's pizza delivered a few times and really liked the quality, especially if it's for a lunch on a pool day.

We bring heavy snacks for the room and tend to lunch on those if we're back at the resort for a break - I will bring groceries and assemble mexican seven layer dip, pepperoni rolls, and similar. We never do that if we're staying in a Disney hotel but at WBC you'd have a whole kitchen and can just throw everything in the dishwasher after lunch.

I'm not sure if you're on Disboards on a computer or your phone, but I have a number of Disney dining reports in my signature and am happy to help if you have any questions! You didn't directly ask, but I always check with Shelby Resorts first to see about WBC availability. I have always received great, prompt service at a reasonable price renting through them. If they can't help me, I will check on ebay for hard to get weeks. I also planned through Farrell's Vacation Rentals for my first stay at WBC - service was great but I have been able to find better rates than they offer for all trips since then.

Happy planning!!!


----------



## keishashadow

We usually get our water/soda cases & the few groceries we require delivered to the disney resorts vs stopping & picking them up.  

Anybody know if Amazon Now delivers to WBC?  If so, do you have to be there to accept the delivery or is it held ‘somewhere’?


----------



## msb578

keishashadow said:


> We usually get our water/soda cases & the few groceries we require delivered to the disney resorts vs stopping & picking them up.
> 
> Anybody know if Amazon Now delivers to WBC?  If so, do you have to be there to accept the delivery or is it held ‘somewhere’?


Yes, we have used Amazon Now there. Our groceries were held at bell services (they have a freezer and refrigerator). You don’t need to be present. I brought a luggage cart from our tower to the main building. A Wyndham employee helped me load the cart.


----------



## Megsmachine

Is this Bonnet Creek now the one where you can make FP+ reservations 60 days in advance?


----------



## msb578

Megsmachine said:


> Is this Bonnet Creek now the one where you can make FP+ reservations 60 days in advance?


No. That’s Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria.


----------



## keishashadow

msb578 said:


> Yes, we have used Amazon Now there. Our groceries were held at bell services (they have a freezer and refrigerator). You don’t need to be present. I brought a luggage cart from our tower to the main building. A Wyndham employee helped me load the cart.



Thanks, probably will just pick them up on way driving back to property.


----------



## pigletto

pepperandchips said:


> Well you have found a great place to ask questions. This thread, in particular, seems to be full of happy helpers who do a mix of the Disney bubble and also understand the beauty and cost-savings of staying offsite. We stayed onsite an awful lot before I fell in love with WBC. Both options still have their advantages but the Bonnet Creek units just provide so much bang for your buck. We are probably more into Disney dining than the rides and attractions at the parks these days, but we tend to stay at Bonnet Creek when we have a whole week's family vacation planned, so we mix things up with Disney restaurants and eating offsite or at the resort. I usually only make a couple of advance dining reservations ahead of my trips - but we don't travel with children, so character meals and hard to get reservations aren't really things we plan for.
> 
> We like to eat dinner after we leave the parks too - I find that the Disney resort restaurant lounges are particularly good for this especially if you just want a taste of the cuisine without necessarily ordering full entrees. My favorites for that are the Citrico's lounge at the Grand Floridian, the Territory Lounge at Wilderness Lodge, and Sanaa lounge at Kidani Village of Animal Kingdom Lodge. All of those lounges have tables where you can dine (not just bar counters) and you have a server come to your table so it's like a mini sit down meal. The Disney Springs restaurants also tend to be open later if you find yourself wanting a dinner after the parks.
> 
> Offsite my favorite Orlando restaurants to eat (especially if we are on a budget) are Hash House a Go Go up on International Drive near Universal (it's great if you plan to visit the outlets that day as well), Miller's Ale House (multiple locations around Orlando) and Chuy's mexican out in Kissimmee not far from Animal Kingdom. They're all chain restaurants but not things close to where I live at home so they're a fun vacation treat.
> 
> At the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort the poolside restaurant near Towers 4 & 5 (Escudos, if memory serves me) is actually pretty good for basic sandwiches and lunch fare. We have also gotten Flipper's pizza delivered a few times and really liked the quality, especially if it's for a lunch on a pool day.
> 
> We bring heavy snacks for the room and tend to lunch on those if we're back at the resort for a break - I will bring groceries and assemble mexican seven layer dip, pepperoni rolls, and similar. We never do that if we're staying in a Disney hotel but at WBC you'd have a whole kitchen and can just throw everything in the dishwasher after lunch.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're on Disboards on a computer or your phone, but I have a number of Disney dining reports in my signature and am happy to help if you have any questions! You didn't directly ask, but I always check with Shelby Resorts first to see about WBC availability. I have always received great, prompt service at a reasonable price renting through them. If they can't help me, I will check on ebay for hard to get weeks. I also planned through Farrell's Vacation Rentals for my first stay at WBC - service was great but I have been able to find better rates than they offer for all trips since then.
> 
> Happy planning!!!


I read this earlier today and liked your post but I just came across it again and felt it was worth saying what a helpful and thoughtful post this is. It’s so nice to see someone take the time to write so much information to help us all out on the thread. Thank you.


----------



## pepperandchips

pigletto said:


> I read this earlier today and liked your post but I just came across it again and felt it was worth saying what a helpful and thoughtful post this is. It’s so nice to see someone take the time to write so much information to help us all out on the thread. Thank you.



Thank you so much  I feel like I “know” you through Gina’s threads so that means a lot to me. I have learned so much and have made so many great memories with my family using the tips and tricks here on the Disboards that I feel honored to pay it forward from time to time, especially when we have a first-time visitor here in the WBC thread! It took me several years to “wisen up” and give Bonnet Creek a shot and boy we have sure enjoyed it since!!!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Only seven more "sleeps" until we go to Bonnet Creek! Can't wait to unplug and relax for a full week. We will probably only leave the resort once to go shopping at Disney Springs, other than that just a lot of relaxing.


----------



## JuneChickie

MommyPoppins said:


> Only seven more "sleeps" until we go to Bonnet Creek! Can't wait to unplug and relax for a full week. We will probably only leave the resort once to go shopping at Disney Springs, other than that just a lot of relaxing.



Have a wonderful time


----------



## travelgirl71

pepperandchips said:


> Well you have found a great place to ask questions. This thread, in particular, seems to be full of happy helpers who do a mix of the Disney bubble and also understand the beauty and cost-savings of staying offsite. We stayed onsite an awful lot before I fell in love with WBC. Both options still have their advantages but the Bonnet Creek units just provide so much bang for your buck. We are probably more into Disney dining than the rides and attractions at the parks these days, but we tend to stay at Bonnet Creek when we have a whole week's family vacation planned, so we mix things up with Disney restaurants and eating offsite or at the resort. I usually only make a couple of advance dining reservations ahead of my trips - but we don't travel with children, so character meals and hard to get reservations aren't really things we plan for.
> 
> Offsite my favorite Orlando restaurants to eat (especially if we are on a budget) are Hash House a Go Go up on International Drive near Universal (it's great if you plan to visit the outlets that day as well), Miller's Ale House (multiple locations around Orlando) and Chuy's mexican out in Kissimmee not far from Animal Kingdom. They're all chain restaurants but not things close to where I live at home so they're a fun vacation treat.
> 
> At the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort the poolside restaurant near Towers 4 & 5 (Escudos, if memory serves me) is actually pretty good for basic sandwiches and lunch fare. We have also gotten Flipper's pizza delivered a few times and really liked the quality, especially if it's for a lunch on a pool day.
> 
> We bring heavy snacks for the room and tend to lunch on those if we're back at the resort for a break - I will bring groceries and assemble mexican seven layer dip, pepperoni rolls, and similar. We never do that if we're staying in a Disney hotel but at WBC you'd have a whole kitchen and can just throw everything in the dishwasher after lunch.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're on Disboards on a computer or your phone, but I have a number of Disney dining reports in my signature and am happy to help if you have any questions! You didn't directly ask, but I always check with Shelby Resorts first to see about WBC availability. I have always received great, prompt service at a reasonable price renting through them. If they can't help me, I will check on ebay for hard to get weeks. I also planned through Farrell's Vacation Rentals for my first stay at WBC - service was great but I have been able to find better rates than they offer for all trips since then.
> 
> Happy planning!!!



Thanks for this!!!!  I had to take a break from Disney planning to plan Spring Break. We had a great trip to Gatlinburg with several things being confirmed. 

We definitely need a bigger space than a hotel room so I need to move forward with reserving at least a 1 bedroom condo. I’m pretty sure this type of space on property is out of our budget right now. We are very active during our trips so I need to plan a rest day probably after 2 park days. 

We are going to the 4 parks, so realistically how many days should I plan to be in Orlando?  In addition, how far do you drive to the off site restaurants that you really like?

Thanks!


----------



## pmdeve

Can someone post the activity schedule.  Looking forward to our upcoming stay


----------



## BostonEd

pmdeve said:


> Can someone post the activity schedule.  Looking forward to our upcoming stay


If no one posts a more recent version, do a search within this thread. I know I posted one from last April. Unless you're already trying plan each day, I doubt the schedule changes THAT much.


----------



## pmdeve

Thanks!


----------



## travelgirl71

MommyPoppins said:


> Only seven more "sleeps" until we go to Bonnet Creek! Can't wait to unplug and relax for a full week. We will probably only leave the resort once to go shopping at Disney Springs, other than that just a lot of relaxing.



How long will you be there?


----------



## Captainkidd76

MommyPoppins said:


> Only seven more "sleeps" until we go to Bonnet Creek! Can't wait to unplug and relax for a full week. We will probably only leave the resort once to go shopping at Disney Springs, other than that just a lot of relaxing.



You have more restraint than me. I don't know if I could stay so close to Disney and not go.


----------



## Captainkidd76

What are the closest restaurants for breakfast? Are there any at Bonnet Creek Resort itself or just the Grand? Also, how long of a drive would it be to Hilton or Waldorf?

Thanks!


----------



## msb578

Captainkidd76 said:


> What are the closest restaurants for breakfast? Are there any at Bonnet Creek Resort itself or just the Grand? Also, how long of a drive would it be to Hilton or Waldorf?
> 
> Thanks!


I can answer the second part.

You can probably walk over there faster than you can drive. There’s a crosswalk between Wyndham and Hilton, across Chelonia Parkway. I’ve done this walk- super short and easy.


----------



## MommyPoppins

pmdeve said:


> Can someone post the activity schedule.  Looking forward to our upcoming stay


I posted photos of one recently. It was old, but the same from when we were there in November. I don't think it changes much. We will arrive on Monday. I'll post the new one here.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Captainkidd76 said:


> You have more restraint than me. I don't know if I could stay so close to Disney and not go.


 Haha. With our size family, it's easy. We don't have the money this year for passes. We only live 3 hours away, we do passes every few years.


----------



## MommyPoppins

travelgirl71 said:


> How long will you be there?


 The 8th through the 15th


----------



## pmdeve

I just make a reservation for two nights at Best western at Disney Springs.  I just read about the construction.  How inconvenient is it to get around the resort?  Should I change hotels


----------



## WaterLinds

Captainkidd76 said:


> What are the closest restaurants for breakfast? Are there any at Bonnet Creek Resort itself or just the Grand? Also, how long of a drive would it be to Hilton or Waldorf?
> 
> Thanks!



There were signs up advertising breakfast at one of the WBC restaurants, I think it was Escudos. We didn’t try it so I can’t speak to quality or other questions.


----------



## WaterLinds

pmdeve said:


> I just make a reservation for two nights at Best western at Disney Springs.  I just read about the construction.  How inconvenient is it to get around the resort?  Should I change hotels



This thread is focused on the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort, so you may not get much feedback about other hotels. Hopefully if you post elsewhere or start a new thread someone can help you out!


----------



## travelgirl71

Has anyone used Vacation Strategy to book?  

Thanks!


----------



## travelgirl71

MommyPoppins said:


> The 8th through the 15th



Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## WaterLinds

travelgirl71 said:


> Has anyone used Vacation Strategy to book?
> 
> Thanks!



I did! I couldn’t find anyone else that beat their prices for our dates.

Everything went very smoothly, they were even able to add a night to our stay pretty late in the game (I had been checking with them regularly about that, and someone there remembered to email me and let me know when it became available).


----------



## pmdeve

WaterLinds said:


> This thread is focused on the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort, so you may not get much feedback about other hotels. Hopefully if you post elsewhere or start a new thread someone can help you out!


Thank you for your suggestion.      I’ll start a new thread.


----------



## travelgirl71

WaterLinds said:


> I did! I couldn’t find anyone else that beat their prices for our dates.
> 
> Everything went very smoothly, they were even able to add a night to our stay pretty late in the game (I had been checking with them regularly about that, and someone there remembered to email me and let me know when it became available).



Thanks. The quote is pretty unbelievable so I guess I should go with it. 

Do I have to attend a timeshare presentation?

Are all the units the same?

Thanks!


----------



## Daisy Dog

We are considering a stay at BC next month. In the past we have always stayed at Disney resorts. But, the size of the rooms and cost at BC is much more appealing for a bigger family. We always rent a motorized scooter for my mother which is waiting for her upon arrival. Can we have one delivered to BC the same way? Also, she always requests first floor rooms due to mobility issues, which Disney is great about. Are these requests accommodated at BC? Thanks!


----------



## pmdeve

Daisy Dog said:


> We are considering a stay at BC next month. In the past we have always stayed at Disney resorts. But, the size of the rooms and cost at BC is much more appealing for a bigger family. We always rent a motorized scooter for my mother which is waiting for her upon arrival. Can we have one delivered to BC the same way? Also, she always requests first floor rooms due to mobility issues, which Disney is great about. Are these requests accommodated at BC? Thanks!



We have stayed at BC a few times and the resort is great!  I use a motorized scooter.  We rent from Buena Vista and they will deliver it to BC.   When you check in ask for your scooter and they will deliver it to your room.  You don't have to worry about being on the first floor.  BC has plenty of elevators.   Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Upatnoon

Daisy Dog said:


> We are considering a stay at BC next month. In the past we have always stayed at Disney resorts. But, the size of the rooms and cost at BC is much more appealing for a bigger family. We always rent a motorized scooter for my mother which is waiting for her upon arrival. Can we have one delivered to BC the same way? Also, she always requests first floor rooms due to mobility issues, which Disney is great about. Are these requests accommodated at BC? Thanks!



Scooters are all over at WBC, so no difference there. You can make a room request, but nothing is guaranteed. Not to worry, however, all the towers at WBC have fast and large elevators.

What I wondering about is how you will transport the scooter to the parks. I assume in your car.


----------



## Magical2017

travelgirl71 said:


> Has anyone used Vacation Strategy to book?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. They got back to me by email and followed up with a phone call before I paid. Everything went smoothly.


----------



## Magical2017

travelgirl71 said:


> Thanks. The quote is pretty unbelievable so I guess I should go with it.
> 
> Do I have to attend a timeshare presentation?
> 
> Are all the units the same?
> 
> Thanks!


Just bypass the counter to get your "parking pass" (you do not need one). We also unplugged our phone, which was recommended on this thread. No one bothered us. 

We were told when we booked that we were getting a free upgrade to a Presidential Suite. We had an upper floor. Great view.


----------



## Daisy Dog

Upatnoon said:


> Scooters are all over at WBC, so no difference there. You can make a room request, but nothing is guaranteed. Not to worry, however, all the towers at WBC have fast and large elevators.
> 
> What I wondering about is how you will transport the scooter to the parks. I assume in your car.


I was wondering that also, when we stay at a Disney hotel we take the bus to the parks and the scooter fits in the bus. Does anyone know if the busses from BC accommodate scooters?


----------



## travelgirl71

Magical2017 said:


> Yes. They got back to me by email and followed up with a phone call before I paid. Everything went smoothly.



Thanks!  What is the process after you pay?  Did you pay online or via phone? Do you receive an email confirmation?


----------



## Magical2017

travelgirl71 said:


> Thanks!  What is the process after you pay?  Did you pay online or via phone? Do you receive an email confirmation?


I gave a cc over the phone and received an email confirmation.


----------



## travelgirl71

Magical2017 said:


> I gave a cc over the phone and received an email confirmation.



Thanks!


----------



## WaterLinds

travelgirl71 said:


> Thanks!  What is the process after you pay?  Did you pay online or via phone? Do you receive an email confirmation?


I paid online and received an email confirmation.

Yes to the above about skipping the parking desk. We left our phone plugged in and only received one call, it was just an invitation to the breakfast presentation, nothing pushy. We declined, no problems. Lots of people were clearly doing the tours while we were there but there was no pressure on us to do so.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Daisy Dog said:


> I was wondering that also, when we stay at a Disney hotel we take the bus to the parks and the scooter fits in the bus. Does anyone know if the busses from BC accommodate scooters?


We've never used the shuttle from Bonnet Creek to Disney.  I know it's either one of the small buses or a van.  I'd call and ask.  Honestly it would be easier to rent a car and just break the scooter down into pieces and put it in a car.


----------



## michelepa

WaterLinds said:


> I paid online and received an email confirmation.
> 
> Yes to the above about skipping the parking desk. We left our phone plugged in and only received one call, it was just an invitation to the breakfast presentation, nothing pushy. We declined, no problems. Lots of people were clearly doing the tours while we were there but there was no pressure on us to do so.



When we were there two weeks ago there was a bit of a change in the set up.
After I checked in at the registration desk they told me to stop at the *podium* to get my activity packet 9we didn't have a car so she didn't say parking pass).
Indeed, when I turned around to leave, just to the side sort of near the "activity desk", was a man at the podium trying to flag me down.
I just walked by him and we headed to our room.
I would have walked by him anyway but we were in a rush to get to my son's baseball game at ESPN.

Also, I forgot to unplug our phone but luckily got no calls while we were there this year.


----------



## NJlauren

How far out can you usually book a stay at Wyndham bonnet creek?

I’m looking at February....

Thanks!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Just checked in today. Got here around 12 and were given a room(at 12) in the exact location we asked for.

Skipped the parking pass desk.

Here is the activity guide.




https://ibb.co/mz46crV
https://ibb.co/02XCpm0


----------



## Firestarlife

I have a question about package delivery, I did search the thread but didn't see this specifically addressed. If I want to have a package delivered before we check in, (regular package like from Amazon, not groceries) will they know what to do with it? I won't have a room number to put on the shipping address at the time I place my order.


----------



## Upatnoon

NJlauren said:


> How far out can you usually book a stay at Wyndham bonnet creek?
> 
> I’m looking at February....
> 
> Thanks!



Owners of the resort can book 13 months out. Generally, if you want to book far in advance you will pay a premium to do so. However, you won't know what can of deal you can get until you shop around.


----------



## WaterLinds

michelepa said:


> When we were there two weeks ago there was a bit of a change in the set up.
> After I checked in at the registration desk they told me to stop at the *podium* to get my activity packet 9we didn't have a car so she didn't say parking pass).
> Indeed, when I turned around to leave, just to the side sort of near the "activity desk", was a man at the podium trying to flag me down.
> I just walked by him and we headed to our room.
> I would have walked by him anyway but we were in a rush to get to my son's baseball game at ESPN.
> 
> Also, I forgot to unplug our phone but luckily got no calls while we were there this year.



It was a podium they pointed us to as well, but I think they were still saying parking and not activities. I guess they figured out people were on to the parking thing?! 

I hope you guys had a great trip!


----------



## WaterLinds

Firestarlife said:


> I have a question about package delivery, I did search the thread but didn't see this specifically addressed. If I want to have a package delivered before we check in, (regular package like from Amazon, not groceries) will they know what to do with it? I won't have a room number to put on the shipping address at the time I place my order.



Yes! I should have reported back about that, I asked that too and didn't find an answer. I contacted the resort and this was their reply:
“The resort will accept packages/mail for future and current guests at no cost.

When mailing packages/mail to the resort, please include the exact same name of the guest on the reservation. That way the property will be able to find where the package/mail is going and have it waiting or sent to the room.”

In the end we didn’t get a package after all, so I can’t report on how it actually worked.


----------



## chicagoshannon

WaterLinds said:


> It was a podium they pointed us to as well, but I think they were still saying parking and not activities. I guess they figured out people were on to the parking thing?!
> 
> I hope you guys had a great trip!


We went to the podium on our last trip.  It was literally just the parking pass.  He didn't even ask us to go to a sales pitch.  Was actually pleasant.


----------



## supamaki

MommyPoppins said:


> Just checked in today. Got here around 12 and were given a room(at 12) in the exact location we asked for.



How far from your check in date did you make your room request?

Thanks!


----------



## Biggen

I thought they stopped calling it a "parking pass" some time ago from what I can recall.  They began using the term "activity packet" since I think people were getting smarter about it.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Does anyone have a channel lineup for the resort? Nickelodeon? Cartoon Network? PPV Movies?


----------



## OSUZorba

pmdeve said:


> I just make a reservation for two nights at Best western at Disney Springs.  I just read about the construction.  How inconvenient is it to get around the resort?  Should I change hotels


Wrong thread, but I was there in late January and it was fine, at least construction wise.


----------



## OSUZorba

travelgirl71 said:


> Has anyone used Vacation Strategy to book?
> 
> Thanks!


I have, I usually get better pricing from Wholesale Holidays Rentals. Vacation strategy has a much better cancel policy though.


----------



## mguimond1990

I’m a little nervous and excited. Booked my first stay at bonnet creek, but I feel like the price I paid was too good to be true. Agoda had a deal for $86 a night..so I paid $377 for 4 nights in September. Has anyone used Agoda before? I googled them a little before booking and it seems they are owned by the same ppl as booking and Priceline. I’m also a little nervous because they call the resort “Orlando bonnet creek by ResortShare”...which is not a thing on google. I’m just hoping I don’t show up and there’s no reservation lol


----------



## Jessica Furukawa

Timeshare owners, how quickly do the “presidential” 4 bdrms book up for a stay in early October?


----------



## Upatnoon

mguimond1990 said:


> I’m a little nervous and excited. Booked my first stay at bonnet creek, but I feel like the price I paid was too good to be true. Agoda had a deal for $86 a night..so I paid $377 for 4 nights in September. Has anyone used Agoda before? I googled them a little before booking and it seems they are owned by the same ppl as booking and Priceline. I’m also a little nervous because they call the resort “Orlando bonnet creek by ResortShare”...which is not a thing on google. I’m just hoping I don’t show up and there’s no reservation lol



If you do a google search for ResortShare you will find lots of information.  You can also look here https://resortshare.com/


----------



## mguimond1990

Upatnoon said:


> If you do a google search for ResortShare you will find lots of information.  You can also look here https://resortshare.com/


So if I’m understanding it correctly it seems like I may have rented someone’s timeshare points? And that’s why it was so cheap. If that’s the case I feel a little better because we rented points before to stay at the animal kingdom lodge and had a fantastic time.


----------



## Joyful2018

Can you guys help me with a few questions about WBC to disney springs? How long does it take to get there? Which parking garage is most convenient from WBC? Is it more convenient to eat here vs other non-disney fastfood?


----------



## Captainkidd76

If you're staying at the resort, are you allowed to use the pool and amenities at the Grand?


----------



## michelepa

Captainkidd76 said:


> If you're staying at the resort, are you allowed to use the pool and amenities at the Grand?



Yes the hotel is basically part of the complex and you can use amenities at the hotel if you are at the timeshare condos including gym, which is free with your room key, and the hotel pool. 

In fact you can pick up your pool towels from the hotel pool. 

Is there another amenity you were wondering about because I can’t think of anything else.


----------



## Upatnoon

Joyful2018 said:


> Can you guys help me with a few questions about WBC to disney springs? How long does it take to get there? Which parking garage is most convenient from WBC? Is it more convenient to eat here vs other non-disney fastfood?



Takes about 10 minutes or so. There are 3 parking area, with the first the surface lots on the Westside followed by the parking garages. If you are going to the springs in the evening on a weekend, or even some weekdays, sometimes the garages are full, which can be an irritation.

There are many dining options at the Springs, so I would suggest doing some research about where you want to go, or make a reservation, before blindly going over there. It is a massive place with lots of crowds.


----------



## pepperandchips

And to piggyback on UpatNoon’s great advice... 



Joyful2018 said:


> Can you guys help me with a few questions about WBC to disney springs? How long does it take to get there? Which parking garage is most convenient from WBC? Is it more convenient to eat here vs other non-disney fastfood?



All the parking garages are in a row on the same road. I find Lime most convenient for the shops and restaurants I frequent. And no, it is much more convenient to visit “regular” fast food, in my opinion, than to go to Disney Springs but it’s an entirely different experience. You’ll be spending additional time on parking and potentially in traffic, possibly paying a bit more - but it’s the Disney bubble. It’s a different experience. All I can say is try it for yourself to see if you like it!


----------



## pepperandchips

mguimond1990 said:


> I’m a little nervous and excited. Booked my first stay at bonnet creek, but I feel like the price I paid was too good to be true. Agoda had a deal for $86 a night..so I paid $377 for 4 nights in September. Has anyone used Agoda before? I googled them a little before booking and it seems they are owned by the same ppl as booking and Priceline. I’m also a little nervous because they call the resort “Orlando bonnet creek by ResortShare”...which is not a thing on google. I’m just hoping I don’t show up and there’s no reservation lol



A few days (like literally a week) before my stays with a new booking engine/service I will call WBC to confirm the stay is in their system in my name. If you call further in advance than that your “host”/renter may not have transferred the reservation into your name, so no need to fear. They need to have options in case you cancel on them, so it makes sense. But it’s always nice to hear the reassuring, “Yes, Ms. Guimond, we have you arriving on the 15th and staying 7 nights” or whatever  to put your mind at ease!


----------



## Kim in PA

Do they allow children to wear life vests in the pool? My daughter has Spina Bifida, and knows how to swim, but fatigues easily because she can’t really use her legs. 

Thank you!
Kim


----------



## chicagoshannon

Kim in PA said:


> Do they allow children to wear life vests in the pool? My daughter has Spina Bifida, and knows how to swim, but fatigues easily because she can’t really use her legs.
> 
> Thank you!
> Kim


Yes but I don't think they're allowed to on the slide.


----------



## twoolle

chicagoshannon said:


> Yes but I don't think they're allowed to on the slide.



This is always a strange rule to me. At Disney they are allowed to wear them on slides. But other water parks dont allow it either.


----------



## Kim in PA

twoolle said:


> This is always a strange rule to me. At Disney they are allowed to wear them on slides. But other water parks dont allow it either.


Thank you. Not sure she would be able to get up on a slide anyway.


----------



## MommyPoppins

supamaki said:


> How far from your check in date did you make your room request?
> 
> Thanks!


   We arrived around 12 pm and made the requests at the desk. That is what we always do. They are more than willing to put in where you want if they have it available at check-in.



Captainkidd76 said:


> Does anyone have a channel lineup for the resort? Nickelodeon? Cartoon Network? PPV Movies?


 They have nickelodeon, disney channels, and I think cartoon network. They also have several HBO channels, but no PPV.



Kim in PA said:


> Do they allow children to wear life vests in the pool? My daughter has Spina Bifida, and knows how to swim, but fatigues easily because she can’t really use her legs.
> 
> Thank you!
> Kim


 Lifevest, puddle jumpers, water wings, pool noodles, and even floats. They allow anything in the pools.


----------



## MommyPoppins

We just returned this week from a 7 night stay. As always I was blown away by the kindness and helpfulness of the staff. A couple of times we had to call housekeeping for extra pillows and once for trash bags. They were there within minutes. At Disney you usually wait for at least an hour for things. The resort was impeccably clean and maintained. Magnolia trees are starting to bloom, we bird watched every morning from our balcony. So many different species of water birds. 

A little bit of VERY interesting and amazing info. You know how they have that small garden near the main building pool? It is there for guest use. We did the nature scavenger hunt one morning(which I highly recommend) and afterwards, they told us about the garden and that it was there for us to use as needed. Right now it just has cherry tomatoes, strawberries, herbs, lettuce, kale, and celery. The veggies aren't ready right now.


----------



## DiscoMinnieMouse

MommyPoppins said:


> Just checked in today. Got here around 12 and were given a room(at 12) in the exact location we asked for.
> 
> Skipped the parking pass desk.
> 
> Here is the activity guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/mz46crV
> https://ibb.co/02XCpm0


Thanks for posting this - super helpful!


----------



## michelepa

MommyPoppins said:


> A little bit of VERY interesting and amazing info. You know how they have that small garden near the main building pool? It is there for guest use. We did the nature scavenger hunt one morning(which I highly recommend) and afterwards, they told us about the garden and that it was there for us to use as needed. Right now it just has cherry tomatoes, strawberries, herbs, lettuce, kale, and celery. The veggies aren't ready right now.



OMG I meant to post about the garden when I got back the beginning of this month but completely slipped my mind. When I walked around the first morning I started talking with the gardener and he said guests were welcome to anything in garden but I think two items they use at restaurants I think mint and parsley. We used some of the lettuces for our sandwiches. 

Every time we go to WBC it just keeps getting better.


----------



## ael611

Need advice...We are staying at WBC for the first time this September(3 adults and a 4 year old).  Its our first time staying offsite, and to be honest Im actually super excited to try it out!  We will definitely be enjoying a few adult beverages, especially considering that the food and wine festival is happening!  We plan on taking a car service from the airport and then just using Lyft/Uber for the whole trip so we dont have to worry about driving anywhere...has anyone done this?  Are we crazy?  Also, I know that Lyft/Uber cant drop us right at the entrance to Magic kingdom...but if I recall correctly the Minnie van can?!?!  We will have my semi-elderly mom with us, so anything we can do to make her life easier is what we're aiming for!  TIA!


----------



## michelepa

ael611 said:


> Need advice...We are staying at WBC for the first time this September(3 adults and a 4 year old).  Its our first time staying offsite, and to be honest Im actually super excited to try it out!  We will definitely be enjoying a few adult beverages, especially considering that the food and wine festival is happening!  We plan on taking a car service from the airport and then just using Lyft/Uber for the whole trip so we dont have to worry about driving anywhere...has anyone done this?  Are we crazy?  Also, I know that Lyft/Uber cant drop us right at the entrance to Magic kingdom...but if I recall correctly the Minnie van can?!?!  We will have my semi-elderly mom with us, so anything we can do to make her life easier is what we're aiming for!  TIA!



We have stayed at WBC the last three spring breaks and have never rented a car always used Uber.  Since WBC is inside the Disney bubble nothing is far and it is not that expensive to uber.  WBC has a couple towers so after you order your uber using the main WBC address then type in the comment section the tower where you are staying.  

When we are going to MK we usually have the uber driver drop us off at the Grand Floridian.  This way we get our bags checked prior to boarding the monorail and don't have to wait in a long line at the park.  You can get dropped off any of the three monorail hotels.  Your daughter would enjoy riding on the monorail and it ensures your mom won't have to wait in a long bag check line at MK.  Once you get off the monorail at MK you are past the bag check and can go right up and swipe your tickets.


----------



## ael611

michelepa said:


> We have stayed at WBC the last three spring breaks and have never rented a car always used Uber.  Since WBC is inside the Disney bubble nothing is far and it is not that expensive to uber.  WBC has a couple towers so after you order your uber using the main WBC address then type in the comment section the tower where you are staying.
> 
> When we are going to MK we usually have the uber driver drop us off at the Grand Floridian.  This way we get our bags checked prior to boarding the monorail and don't have to wait in a long line at the park.  You can get dropped off any of the three monorail hotels.  Your daughter would enjoy riding on the monorail and it ensures your mom won't have to wait in a long bag check line at MK.  Once you get off the monorail at MK you are past the bag check and can go right up and swipe your tickets.


Thank


michelepa said:


> We have stayed at WBC the last three spring breaks and have never rented a car always used Uber.  Since WBC is inside the Disney bubble nothing is far and it is not that expensive to uber.  WBC has a couple towers so after you order your uber using the main WBC address then type in the comment section the tower where you are staying.
> 
> When we are going to MK we usually have the uber driver drop us off at the Grand Floridian.  This way we get our bags checked prior to boarding the monorail and don't have to wait in a long line at the park.  You can get dropped off any of the three monorail hotels.  Your daughter would enjoy riding on the monorail and it ensures your mom won't have to wait in a long bag check line at MK.  Once you get off the monorail at MK you are past the bag check and can go right up and swipe your tickets.




Thanks so much!  I think this is the best bet for us...its vacation after all, and I think this is the least stressful option


----------



## littlebittyhouse

Hello! We are headed to WBC in November and I am starting to sketch out what dining looks like for us. We are going to to do 2 'resort days' what are your nearby favorite places to get dinner? Thank you!


----------



## cammie810

Disney Springs is very close by.  Also the Epcot resorts: Boardwalk and Yacht and Beach Club. When we are having resort days I make a big breakfast then spend the day by the pool. We will then go over and have dinner at one of the monorail resorts and watch the Magic Kingdom fireworks from the beach at the Polynesian. Or go over to Disney Springs for an early dinner so we can be back at the resort in time for evening activities. We love the Hawaiian performance at Bonnet Creek as well as dueling pianos!


----------



## ClapYourHands

michelepa said:


> Yes the hotel is basically part of the complex and you can use amenities at the hotel if you are at the timeshare condos including gym, which is free with your room key, and the hotel pool.
> 
> In fact you can pick up your pool towels from the hotel pool.
> 
> Is there another amenity you were wondering about because I can’t think of anything else.



I just want to confirm that it goes the other way, too.  If we stay at the Grand, can we use all the WBC amenities?  Some of them?


----------



## michelepa

ClapYourHands said:


> I just want to confirm that it goes the other way, too.  If we stay at the Grand, can we use all the WBC amenities?  Some of them?



Our friends stayed at the Grand and they used all the pools in the complex (hotel and timeshares). 

Maybe someone else can answer if the hotel room key can get you into the main building area of the timeshares that houses the pool tables and allows you to use the mini golf and shuffle board stuff. I'm not going to assume and we haven't asked about that.  Everything is so relaxed on property no one seemed to care which place you were staying.


----------



## chicagoshannon

michelepa said:


> Our friends stayed at the Grand and they used all the pools in the complex (hotel and timeshares).
> 
> Maybe someone else can answer if the hotel room key can get you into the main building area of the timeshares that houses the pool tables and allows you to use the mini golf and shuffle board stuff. I'm not going to assume and we haven't asked about that.  Everything is so relaxed on property no one seemed to care which place you were staying.


I don't think the main building or tower 6 main entrance is ever locked.  However, I do not know about the back entrances.  I do know they require a room number/name to check out any equipment like golf clubs.   I do not know if hotel guests can do that.


----------



## michelepa

I’m sure someone on this thread will be able to answer poster’s question.


----------



## missingdisneymore

ClapYourHands said:


> I just want to confirm that it goes the other way, too.  If we stay at the Grand, can we use all the WBC amenities?  Some of them?


Yes, you can.  Just give them the room number for for ping pong, mini golf, billiards.  You can participate in the paid daily kids craft activities if you like as well. It’s 2 properties but in one. Pool hop, visit the different pool live entertainment, different pool bars, etc. All good.


----------



## ClapYourHands

From the resort map, it's not clear how far away the different pools are.  It looks like the kiddie splash pad is about as far from the Grand as it can be.  Would it make more sense to drive over? (Assuming we can park there - is it monitored or do the units have assigned spaces or something?)


----------



## msb578

ael611 said:


> Need advice...We are staying at WBC for the first time this September(3 adults and a 4 year old).  Its our first time staying offsite, and to be honest Im actually super excited to try it out!  We will definitely be enjoying a few adult beverages, especially considering that the food and wine festival is happening!  We plan on taking a car service from the airport and then just using Lyft/Uber for the whole trip so we dont have to worry about driving anywhere...has anyone done this?  Are we crazy?  Also, I know that Lyft/Uber cant drop us right at the entrance to Magic kingdom...but if I recall correctly the Minnie van can?!?!  We will have my semi-elderly mom with us, so anything we can do to make her life easier is what we're aiming for!  TIA!


We just took a Minnie Van from WBC to MK. It was such a beautiful thing. The drop off point was one of the front-most “bus stops”. We loved the experience so much we used them for DHS as well.


----------



## chicagoshannon

ClapYourHands said:


> From the resort map, it's not clear how far away the different pools are.  It looks like the kiddie splash pad is about as far from the Grand as it can be.  Would it make more sense to drive over? (Assuming we can park there - is it monitored or do the units have assigned spaces or something?)


I guess you could drive but there aren't many spots by the main building.  By the time you'd get everyone in the car and drive around you would be playing in the water.  It's a nice walk, not super far really.  There is also a kiddie pool next to the Grand (to the left if  you're looking at the lake).  To the right is the pirate ship pool which kids love too.


----------



## Upatnoon

msb578 said:


> We just took a Minnie Van from WBC to MK. It was such a beautiful thing. The drop off point was one of the front-most “bus stops”. We loved the experience so much we used them for DHS as well.



How much was the minnie van ride?


----------



## Upatnoon

ClapYourHands said:


> From the resort map, it's not clear how far away the different pools are.  It looks like the kiddie splash pad is about as far from the Grand as it can be.  Would it make more sense to drive over? (Assuming we can park there - is it monitored or do the units have assigned spaces or something?)



The resort is compact enough to walk everywhere. There is no need to drive anywhere unless you are leaving the resort.


----------



## ael611

msb578 said:


> We just took a Minnie Van from WBC to MK. It was such a beautiful thing. The drop off point was one of the front-most “bus stops”. We loved the experience so much we used them for DHS as well.


how much did it cost, if you dont mind me asking...is it still a flat rate?


----------



## ClapYourHands

ael611 said:


> how much did it cost, if you dont mind me asking...is it still a flat rate?



Alas, no longer a flat rate. It’s $15, plus a per mile fee of, I think, $2.75, but I’m not sure if that’s variable with surge pricing.


----------



## msb578

ael611 said:


> how much did it cost, if you dont mind me asking...is it still a flat rate?


Not flat. It was $36 before tip each way for MK (yikes, I know). About $25 for DHS. But the service was outstanding.


----------



## wed100105

ClapYourHands said:


> From the resort map, it's not clear how far away the different pools are.  It looks like the kiddie splash pad is about as far from the Grand as it can be.  Would it make more sense to drive over? (Assuming we can park there - is it monitored or do the units have assigned spaces or something?)



It's a beautiful walk around the lagoon. No need to drive.  You don't have assigned parking. We just returned from a stay in Tower 4 this weekend and while parking was full around our building during evenings, but the parking deck had lots of open spaces.


----------



## missingdisneymore

ClapYourHands said:


> From the resort map, it's not clear how far away the different pools are.  It looks like the kiddie splash pad is about as far from the Grand as it can be.  Would it make more sense to drive over? (Assuming we can park there - is it monitored or do the units have assigned spaces or something?)


Honestly unless your babes are infants to toddlers, the pirate pool and the zero entry lazy river are more fun for the littles/kiddos as they can walk around in the shallows and the sprayers.  The splash pad area is really very toddler basic.


----------



## travelgirl71

Which do you usually do first?  Reserve accommodations or buy park tickets?

Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

travelgirl71 said:


> Which do you usually do first?  Reserve accommodations or buy park tickets?
> 
> Thanks!



That dang date-based ticket pricing hasn’t been around long enough to impact me yet, but I think Disney tends to be pretty flexible with a good sob story or compelling reason for changes/refunds/exceptions. If you’re firm on your family’s travel week (yay!) I wouldn’t be too reluctant to buy tickets as, worst case scenario, you could probably get the cost you paid for tickets applied to other dates if your plans change. Though, since they just raised prices, I think you’re in the clear to wait if you want to shop around or let the WBC booking go through and wait til the next paycheck or credit card cycle. Not that I’ve ever done that...


----------



## travelgirl71

pepperandchips said:


> That dang date-based ticket pricing hasn’t been around long enough to impact me yet, but I think Disney tends to be pretty flexible with a good sob story or compelling reason for changes/refunds/exceptions. If you’re firm on your family’s travel week (yay!) I wouldn’t be too reluctant to buy tickets as, worst case scenario, you could probably get the cost you paid for tickets applied to other dates if your plans change. Though, since they just raised prices, I think you’re in the clear to wait if you want to shop around or let the WBC booking go through and wait til the next paycheck or credit card cycle. Not that I’ve ever done that...



Oh wow. I just looked at the tickets. I’m cutting this whole planning thing close. I was thinking there was a 4 day magic your way ticket option. It’s not listed anymore; where did it go?  Did the price increase just happen ? And I thought we could just buy tickets for x amount of days....oh my. Things have changed in a month. 

Ok, I’m calm now. We were thinking of May 24 for 7 nights having 4/5 park days. Do I need to push back due to my getting in the game late?


----------



## twoolle

travelgirl71 said:


> Oh wow. I just looked at the tickets. I’m cutting this whole planning thing close. I was thinking there was a 4 day magic your way ticket option. It’s not listed anymore; where did it go?  Did the price increase just happen ? And I thought we could just buy tickets for x amount of days....oh my. Things have changed in a month.
> 
> Ok, I’m calm now. We were thinking of May 24 for 7 nights having 4/5 park days. Do I need to push back due to my getting in the game late?



Were you thinking of the 4 park magic select ticket that gets you entrance to each of the 4 theme parks one time each? If so they ended that sale 3/31. 

But you can definitely buy 4 day park tickets. You should check undercover tourist as you can usually save some money with them.


----------



## travelgirl71

twoolle said:


> Were you thinking of the 4 park magic select ticket that gets you entrance to each of the 4 theme parks one time each? If so they ended that sale 3/31.
> 
> But you can definitely buy 4 day park tickets. You should check undercover tourist as you can usually save some money with them.



That was it!  I hate I missed it. Since I did, I think I may go with 5 day so we can do Magic Kingdom twice. 

Should I buy tickets or create an account first (this is our first time going)?

Thanks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

travelgirl71 said:


> That was it!  I hate I missed it. Since I did, I think I may go with 5 day so we can do Magic Kingdom twice.
> 
> Should I buy tickets or create an account first (this is our first time going)?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd create an account first.


----------



## missingdisneymore

travelgirl71 said:


> That was it!  I hate I missed it. Since I did, I think I may go with 5 day so we can do Magic Kingdom twice.
> 
> Should I buy tickets or create an account first (this is our first time going)?
> 
> Thanks!


Buy them from Undercover Tourist. They’re cheaper.  Be sure to select the “four day plus one day” ticket  and not the five day ticket, as it costs less  It will save you about $20 per ticket compared to the Disney website price, which adds up!   Also, make sure you are specific to select the first date that you intend to vacation (ticket is good for 7 days from first use) as it greatly affects the price per ticket as they are now priced date specific and you are visiting over a holiday period.


----------



## TDR32

Does anyone know how far out WBC is accepting reservations? We are trying to book for August 2020 through an RCI trade. We are using a family members RCI weeks and I see that you can only book up to the end of the year on their website. Since I don't have visibility on the time share side I was unsure of they were booking further out.


----------



## Upatnoon

TDR32 said:


> Does anyone know how far out WBC is accepting reservations? We are trying to book for August 2020 through an RCI trade. We are using a family members RCI weeks and I see that you can only book up to the end of the year on their website. Since I don't have visibility on the time share side I was unsure of they were booking further out.



On RCI, Wyndham will every few months do a bulk dump of reservations. If you sign up for Tugbbs.com, there is a "sightings" forum that can help. Usually, these dumps are around 6-8 months out.

You can also do an RCI ongoing search if you are locked into WBC, which will identify weeks as they become available.

Finally, even after the bulk drop, you do see the occasional trickle of WBC reservations in RCI.

In addition to all of the above, there are a lot of timeshares in Orlando and August is not a "high" season. Right now I see 53 resorts available this August for a 2BR including Hilton, Reunion, Vistana and Silver Lake. I am a points owner, so I see more stuff than a weeks owner, but you get the idea -- lots of inventory.


----------



## travelgirl71

missingdisneymore said:


> Buy them from Undercover Tourist. They’re cheaper.  Be sure to select the “four day plus one day” ticket  and not the five day ticket, as it costs less  It will save you about $20 per ticket compared to the Disney website price, which adds up!   Also, make sure you are specific to select the first date that you intend to vacation (ticket is good for 7 days from first use) as it greatly affects the price per ticket as they are now priced date specific and you are visiting over a holiday period.



I just went to that website. The savings is phenomenal!!!  Thank you!


----------



## travelgirl71

Has anyone used the sleeper sofa in the 1 BR units!  How is it for an adult? My daughter will start off on it but I’m sure my husband will ultimately end up using it? 

Thanks!


----------



## BostonEd

The sleeper sofas are so good, I actually looked up the manufacturer to make sure I got the same one for when I replace ours. Did not feel like a sleeper at all. I assume the one bedrooms have the same ones as the two bedrooms.


----------



## pmdeve

What is the Bonnet Creek phone number to call to check on my reservation?


----------



## Cloudy

pmdeve said:


> What is the Bonnet Creek phone number to call to check on my reservation?



I have this as the resort phone number on my reservation:  407-237-3500


----------



## Sashacrab

I was wondering if any of the buildings are still under renovation? We were there last year and stayed in building 3, which was already renovated. I am trying to figure out what we want to request this year. 

 I was also wondering if there are any one bedrooms with a firework view in building 6?

Thank you!


----------



## Spanky

All the upper floors of building 6 are presidential units.


----------



## twoolle

Are there any Disney themed photo OP locations at WBC? We were going to do a gender reveal for baby #5 (kids are so excited to know) at MK,  it now the in laws might be joining us and not doing the parks. They wouldn't want to miss it so I thought maybe we could take a pic at WBC instead.


----------



## msb578

twoolle said:


> Are there any Disney themed photo OP locations at WBC? We were going to do a gender reveal for baby #5 (kids are so excited to know) at MK,  it now the in laws might be joining us and not doing the parks. They wouldn't want to miss it so I thought maybe we could take a pic at WBC instead.


There are Disney advertisement posters painted on some of the elevators and such...


----------



## missingdisneymore

There’s a ticket counter in the lobby that is heavily Disney decorated with tall signs and props and what-nots. I’m sure the WBC staff would love to be honorary cast members for such a wonderful event!


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Just picked up 5 nights at wbc for $699 from shelby resorts on ebay for 5/28-6/2. Turning into an obsession being from PA with 2 trips a year lol. My 3 year old is a disney expert already! We stayed at wbc back in november and fell in love with it!


----------



## Firepath

Has anyone here used the BC shuttle lately? We'll have a car most of the time because a family member who lives in the area is staying with us. On the days she has to work we might have to rely on the shuttle (if we don't do Uber or Lyft). I found the schedule, but does anyone know the cost or where it picks up at the resort and the parks?


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Firepath said:


> Has anyone here used the BC shuttle lately? We'll have a car most of the time because a family member who lives in the area is staying with us. On the days she has to work we might have to rely on the shuttle (if we don't do Uber or Lyft). I found the schedule, but does anyone know the cost or where it picks up at the resort and the parks?



I hear uber is the way to go. Park pick/dropoff times are not ideal. Its either the same or slighltly more just to take an uber. Last time I just checked uber and lyft on my phone. I dont think it was more than $8 one way


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think the shuttle is around $10 per person round trip.  You have to go with their schedule though so if they leave at 8 you have to be on it etc.


----------



## Justbranches5

Couple quick questions...I've seen one or two mentions that the updated rooms had Smart TVs?  We would love to stream our Netflix and Hulu while we are there. 

Also, we have rented a 1 BR for our son and DIL and a 2 BR for us & our other kiddos. Anyone that's rented 2 units have any trouble getting them in the same building?  We will be sharing meals /food  with them so being in the same building will be important. Do they have 2 BR and 1 BR units on the same floor in any building?  TIA*!!*


----------



## phinz

Justbranches5 said:


> Couple quick questions...I've seen one or two mentions that the updated rooms had Smart TVs?  We would love to stream our Netflix and Hulu while we are there.



We were able to stream Netflix through the DVD player two Februarys ago. I don't know if this has changed and they have moved to Smart TVs that they control from the main desk like Marriott does. Those TVs log you out automatically when you check out. They hadn't when we were there.

Word of warning, if they don't control them, make sure you log out before you leave. It might be a good idea to just log out every time you turn the TV off so you don't forget, even though it's a pain. If you don't then somebody's friends might add another name to your Netflix groups so that your significant other will wonder why "Gwendolyn" or "Harold" are now on your Netflix feed. I had to go back, delete the third name (my friends put in "Second Wife" as the third party while drinking and watching Rick and Morty) and log the previous subscriber out after everybody else went to bed.


----------



## BostonEd

Justbranches5 said:


> Also, we have rented a 1 BR for our son and DIL and a 2 BR for us & our other kiddos. Anyone that's rented 2 units have any trouble getting them in the same building?  We will be sharing meals /food  with them so being in the same building will be important. Do they have 2 BR and 1 BR units on the same floor in any building?  TIA*!!*


Are there no 3 bedrooms available for your dates?


----------



## phinz

TDR32 said:


> Does anyone know how far out WBC is accepting reservations? We are trying to book for August 2020 through an RCI trade. We are using a family members RCI weeks and I see that you can only book up to the end of the year on their website. Since I don't have visibility on the time share side I was unsure of they were booking further out.



IIRC, it's 13 months for Wyndham owners. It's not more than that.


----------



## chicagoshannon

phinz said:


> IIRC, it's 13 months for Wyndham owners. It's not more than that.


correct.  It's 13 months for priority owners and I believe 11 months for everyone else (maybe 10).


----------



## twoolle

We fly in this Saturday and arrive at 11am. We plan to stop and grab lunch somewhere then head to Bonnet Creek. Any recommendations on where to get something to go? Kids will be too anxious to have a sit down meal so we will probably get it to go and eat after check in.


----------



## wed100105

twoolle said:


> We fly in this Saturday and arrive at 11am. We plan to stop and grab lunch somewhere then head to Bonnet Creek. Any recommendations on where to get something to go? Kids will be too anxious to have a sit down meal so we will probably get it to go and eat after check in.



We stopped at Chick Fil A.  There are lots of places in Downtown Disney. Parking (over Easter no less) was easy and quick!


----------



## DTW2WDW

It looks like you can now book rooms for the first part of 2020 at WBC directly through their website.  We're looking at a mid-February trip and, of course, most of February is entirely blocked out from booking.  Any insight on the board as to why that would be? We've stayed there before using Vacation Strategies but we're looking for maximum flexibility this trip for the terms of our trip.  TIA.


----------



## LittlMissApril

DTW2WDW said:


> It looks like you can now book rooms for the first part of 2020 at WBC directly through their website.  We're looking at a mid-February trip and, of course, most of February is entirely blocked out from booking.  Any insight on the board as to why that would be? We've stayed there before using Vacation Strategies but we're looking for maximum flexibility this trip for the terms of our trip.  TIA.



I'm an owner and February is definitely available for booking. Are you looking to rent directly from Wyndham or as a guest of an owner?


----------



## DTW2WDW

LittlMissApril said:


> I'm an owner and February is definitely available for booking. Are you looking to rent directly from Wyndham or as a guest of an owner?



Looking to rent directly through Wyndham.  You can book February 1 and then the last few days of the month but that's it.


----------



## phinz

DTW2WDW said:


> Looking to rent directly through Wyndham.  You can book February 1 and then the last few days of the month but that's it.



Those weeks see National High School Cheerleading competition, followed by President's Day week and then the Princess Half Marathon. It all ends with the beginning of the Mardi Gras crowds. It's going to be busy, hence the lack of rentals available.


----------



## StarCruiser

Justbranches5 said:


> Couple quick questions...I've seen one or two mentions that the updated rooms had Smart TVs?  We would love to stream our Netflix and Hulu while we are there.
> 
> Also, we have rented a 1 BR for our son and DIL and a 2 BR for us & our other kiddos. Anyone that's rented 2 units have any trouble getting them in the same building?  We will be sharing meals /food  with them so being in the same building will be important. Do they have 2 BR and 1 BR units on the same floor in any building?  TIA*!!*



We've stayed 3 times, 3 2 bedroom units each time.  We've been able to stay in the same tower, but different floors.  Chances are good that you'll be in the same tower if you request it.


----------



## tonums

Patrick Gavin said:


> Just picked up 5 nights at wbc for $699 from shelby resorts on ebay for 5/28-6/2. Turning into an obsession being from PA with 2 trips a year lol. My 3 year old is a disney expert already! We stayed at wbc back in november and fell in love with it!



Literally got the same room from there on the same days! WBC is our "second home"


----------



## PINKGRL29

Hi, we are headed to WBC next Spring 2020 and have booked a 3 bedroom presidential through an owner. I thought I had read somewhere that all 3 bedroom presidential units are in tower 6. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## PINKGRL29

ael611 said:


> Need advice...We are staying at WBC for the first time this September(3 adults and a 4 year old).  Its our first time staying offsite, and to be honest Im actually super excited to try it out!  We will definitely be enjoying a few adult beverages, especially considering that the food and wine festival is happening!  We plan on taking a car service from the airport and then just using Lyft/Uber for the whole trip so we dont have to worry about driving anywhere...has anyone done this?  Are we crazy?  Also, I know that Lyft/Uber cant drop us right at the entrance to Magic kingdom...but if I recall correctly the Minnie van can?!?!  We will have my semi-elderly mom with us, so anything we can do to make her life easier is what we're aiming for!  TIA!



We are almost in the same boat!! We are going next Spring 2020. It will be me, my husband, my 4 yo son and my 68 year old mom! We’re also debating renting a car vs. using Uber. If you think of it, would you mind posting your experience after your stay in Sept? Also, what are you planning on doing for a car seat with the Uber?


----------



## Upatnoon

PINKGRL29 said:


> Hi, we are headed to WBC next Spring 2020 and have booked a 3 bedroom presidential through an owner. I thought I had read somewhere that all 3 bedroom presidential units are in tower 6. Does anyone know if this is true?



Yes, 1,2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are only in Tower 6. Four-bedroom presidentials can be found in all towers.


----------



## PINKGRL29

Upatnoon said:


> Yes, 1,2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are only in Tower 6. Four-bedroom presidentials can be found in all towers.



Is tower 6 updated like tower 4 recently was?


----------



## travelgirl71

When staying offsite, do you all buy magic bands or stick with using the tickets?  Decisions decisions


----------



## pigletto

travelgirl71 said:


> When staying offsite, do you all buy magic bands or stick with using the tickets?  Decisions decisions


I always use Magic Bands but we reuse the ones we have from onsite stays. Ultimately you have to decide what it’s worth to you to not have to pull out your tickets at all your fastpass rides and the front gate. I know I love not having to keep track of my kids passes or worry that will lose them etc .


----------



## gatormom2tots

So we have our reservation next week and I called to confirm that the person we purchased the week from transferred it to our names.  Well, they did not.  They were able to pull up the reservation and confirmed the owner's name on it but our name was never placed and they have no record of us except for an old reservation that is unrelated to this one.  I am assuming this person HAS to switch the name over correct?  I have already contacted them and am waiting to hear back.  Background- it was purchased from ebay from a seller with nothing but positive ratings.  Used paypal to purchase.


----------



## keishashadow

Was surprised to be told by Vacation Strategy that they no longer can/will put in building requests for their rentals.  Darn it, but I am doing the paid in full dance for our three nights over 4th of July trip!

Our flight won’t arrive into MCO until early afternoon, don’t expect to be at resort before 3 pm at the earliest.

It is my understanding that you can stop by the checkin desk early in the day to put in requests, which won’t work for us.

Has anybody had luck via calling the resort direct the day prior or arrival day?


----------



## travelgirl71

Should I call to confirm my reservation in advance?  If so, how many days prior should I call?


----------



## gatormom2tots

travelgirl71 said:


> Should I call to confirm my reservation in advance?  If so, how many days prior should I call?



Based on what I experienced (see thread in forum warning about ebay seller) I would if you did not personally make this reservation.  My situation is not the norm, but had I not tried to confirm we would have been without a place to stay next week.


----------



## travelgirl71

gatormom2tots said:


> Based on what I experienced (see thread in forum warning about ebay seller) I would if you did not personally make this reservation.  My situation is not the norm, but had I not tried to confirm we would have been without a place to stay next week.



Did you get it straightened out?  I will call later today. Thanks!


----------



## littlebittyhouse

Are there bed rails available at the resort? I know I can rent them from kingdom strollers but it is $90 for the week!


----------



## travelgirl71

Do I need to take extra detergent, towels, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

travelgirl71 said:


> Do I need to take extra detergent, towels, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


I always take detergent because I prefer the brand I use at home.  You don't need to bring towels.  If you don't care about detergent brand  you can just get extra when  you need it from housekeeping.


----------



## missingdisneymore

No. Housekeeping will bring up any additional dishwasher detergent, dish soap, paper towels, trash bags, etc. that you may need.  We just prefer to bring our own stash of stuff to avoid needing to call or possibly having to wait.  I’m also picky about laundry detergent/softener so I always bring my own.  

As for bath towels, we called for 4 more towels last time and they brought us a giant bag of 8 complete sets- bath/hand/wash.  We were more than set for the vacation!


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Heading over next week... We have gotten walmart grocery delivery before but have never ordered beer through the app. Is that  possible? My wife uses the app, im clueless how to use it lol. Want to save a trip to the beer store .


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Nevermind, found my answer which is no! But it looks like amazon prime now will deliver the booze!


----------



## travelgirl71

Have all the towers been renovated?  Can you request a renovated room upon check in?


----------



## Captainkidd76

What does the resort have in the ways of places to get a drink at night after the parks close? Are there any pool bars that stay open late?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Captainkidd76 said:


> What does the resort have in the ways of places to get a drink at night after the parks close? Are there any pool bars that stay open late?


There is a bar outside of the hotel (between tower 3 and 6) that is always open.  There is also a bar at tower 3 that I haven't seen close at all.  At the tower 6 pool there is a bar that is open seasonally and one between tower 4 and 5 that is usually open.


----------



## The Iron Giant

Just a note to anyone on the fence about staying here. We will be staying at WBC for the 6th time this July.   We love it and have never had a bad experience.  We’ve stayed many times on site but with 4 kids the price and size of the units makes it a no brainer.


----------



## Birdie dog

Hey Everyone,
First time posting on this thread. It's my first time EVER going to WDW and staying off site! We have been to WDW more times than I can count. My dad loved Disney and we went almost every year from the time WDW opened (staying at the poly) I was a dvc owner who sold when my kids moved on and I'm platinum DCL too.
BUT, in the last few years I have really stretched my travel wings and am going to new places all over the world. I will admit that I almost feel guilty over the $$ I've spent at WDW over the years and though I still enjoy the occasional trip, I need to way scale back on the cost of those trips. My husband is retired military and so we'd switched to SOG. But, I dragged my feet too long booking F&W this year and the final day of our 4 night trip was sold out. With no military rates available at any other Disney resorts, I decided to try Bonnet Creek. 
We usually travel in larger groups ( 5 of us were in Germany, Austria, Hungary and the Czech Republic earlier this month) and 4 of us are very close friends preferring adjoining rooms when we travel. We would stay on site in a DVC villa ( 1 or 2 bedroom ) and enjoyed the options of having a kitchen and living room. (We're in SC and can drive down). 
SO, Bonnet Creek seems perfect! We rented a 2 bedroom on Airbnb for our dates for less than we'd pay to stay at SOG. We'll bring breakfasts, snacks and are planning a grilling evening with the whole group. We can bring games for the evening, and have a fridge for beer, water and drinks again. I'm actually very excited to stay here.
The reviews I've read on the bus systems have varied, but honestly, with what we paid for our villa, I have no problem ubering for convenience. My BFF loves pools and it seems like she'll have her pick of places to swim. 
I can't believe I've waited this long to try it out.
My question so far is (not terribly important) but I'm wondering about the quiet pool? We're 4 adults and I'm guessing that's where we'll stay most of the time. I requested a villa near the quiet pool. Which villas would that be? 
One of the couples in the group we travel with are Club 33 and we're doing a private tour, so I'm thinking that any ride that we'll have a problem with 30 day fast passes for , we'll hit then. So, I really don't see any other down sides to staying at this resort. If you have any tips you'd love to share, I'd love to read them. Thanks (and yes, I'm slowly reading through the 2019 posts now). Have a great week and thanks for anything you want to share.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Birdie dog said:


> Hey Everyone,
> First time posting on this thread. It's my first time EVER going to WDW and staying off site! We have been to WDW more times than I can count. My dad loved Disney and we went almost every year from the time WDW opened (staying at the poly) I was a dvc owner who sold when my kids moved on and I'm platinum DCL too.
> BUT, in the last few years I have really stretched my travel wings and am going to new places all over the world. I will admit that I almost feel guilty over the $$ I've spent at WDW over the years and though I still enjoy the occasional trip, I need to way scale back on the cost of those trips. My husband is retired military and so we'd switched to SOG. But, I dragged my feet too long booking F&W this year and the final day of our 4 night trip was sold out. With no military rates available at any other Disney resorts, I decided to try Bonnet Creek.
> We usually travel in larger groups ( 5 of us were in Germany, Austria, Hungary and the Czech Republic earlier this month) and 4 of us are very close friends preferring adjoining rooms when we travel. We would stay on site in a DVC villa ( 1 or 2 bedroom ) and enjoyed the options of having a kitchen and living room. (We're in SC and can drive down).
> SO, Bonnet Creek seems perfect! We rented a 2 bedroom on Airbnb for our dates for less than we'd pay to stay at SOG. We'll bring breakfasts, snacks and are planning a grilling evening with the whole group. We can bring games for the evening, and have a fridge for beer, water and drinks again. I'm actually very excited to stay here.
> The reviews I've read on the bus systems have varied, but honestly, with what we paid for our villa, I have no problem ubering for convenience. My BFF loves pools and it seems like she'll have her pick of places to swim.
> I can't believe I've waited this long to try it out.
> My question so far is (not terribly important) but I'm wondering about the quiet pool? We're 4 adults and I'm guessing that's where we'll stay most of the time. I requested a villa near the quiet pool. Which villas would that be?
> One of the couples in the group we travel with are Club 33 and we're doing a private tour, so I'm thinking that any ride that we'll have a problem with 30 day fast passes for , we'll hit then. So, I really don't see any other down sides to staying at this resort. If you have any tips you'd love to share, I'd love to read them. Thanks (and yes, I'm slowly reading through the 2019 posts now). Have a great week and thanks for anything you want to share.


There is no “ quiet pool” .  There are several pools, themed a bit different and various sizes but none designated quiet or geared only towards adults.


----------



## BostonEd

Birdie dog said:


> I requested a villa near the quiet pool.


How exactly did you make this request? You can't generally request a room location until you get there.

It's not technically a quiet pool, but the pool at the Wyndham Grand is probably the most "adult".


----------



## Birdie dog

I requested it with my person on AirBnb. Like I said, I've never stayed here before. The only think I'd heard from a friend (who has a friend that goes here regularly) was request a room by the quiet pool...


----------



## msb578

I guess I’d call #4 the quiet pool if I had to pick.


----------



## volfan1978

DTW2WDW said:


> It looks like you can now book rooms for the first part of 2020 at WBC directly through their website.  We're looking at a mid-February trip and, of course, most of February is entirely blocked out from booking.  Any insight on the board as to why that would be? We've stayed there before using Vacation Strategies but we're looking for maximum flexibility this trip for the terms of our trip.  TIA.


I don't see anything available after 1/31/2020.  I'm looking to book for May 2020, so I'll keep watching.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Birdie dog said:


> I requested it with my person on AirBnb. Like I said, I've never stayed here before. The only think I'd heard from a friend (who has a friend that goes here regularly) was request a room by the quiet pool...


Location requests are taken at check in and not noted on reservations.


----------



## Justbranches5

Anyone know if you can bring your own pool float for the lazy rivers? I Would like to bring one that’s more like a seat then a tube


----------



## Biggen

Justbranches5 said:


> Anyone know if you can bring your own pool float for the lazy rivers? I Would like to bring one that’s more like a seat then a tube



I see kids with all kinds of floats in there and no one from WBC seems to mine so I'd say go for it!


----------



## luvsvacations

Can anyone tell me if the 3 bedroom has ceiling fans in the bedrooms. Thanks


----------



## ClapYourHands

Here now at the Grand. Where would I go to find a schedule of activities for the timeshares?


----------



## msb578

luvsvacations said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 3 bedroom has ceiling fans in the bedrooms. Thanks


I want to say it’s master bedroom only with the ceiling fans in the 3BR.


----------



## msb578

ClapYourHands said:


> Here now at the Grand. Where would I go to find a schedule of activities for the timeshares?


Visit the Activities desk in Tower 6 next door (counterclockwise).


----------



## ClapYourHands

msb578 said:


> Visit the Activities desk in Tower 6 next door (counterclockwise).


Thank you! Also, are there any pools that have dressing rooms and showers?


----------



## RangerPooh

luvsvacations said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 3 bedroom has ceiling fans in the bedrooms. Thanks



We’re currently in a 3 bed presidential and it has ceiling fans in the rooms.


----------



## RangerPooh

For those considering renting a cabana, here’s the pricing: 

M-Th $109
F-Sun $129

Includes: mini fridge with bag of ice, 2 chairs, 2 lounges, ceiling fan, tv. You can order food/beverage between 12-3pm. 

Price includes tax. I encourage you reserve in advance if renting for a weekend. We found it to be a great base camp for our group. 

We had cabana 8 at the building 6 shipwreck pool. Prime spot close to water to watch kids.


----------



## luvsvacations

msb578 said:


> I want to say it’s master bedroom only with the ceiling fans in the 3BR.


Thanks


----------



## luvsvacations

RangerPooh said:


> We’re currently in a 3 bed presidential and it has ceiling fans in the rooms.


Thanks.  I like ceiling fans


----------



## missingdisneymore

luvsvacations said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 3 bedroom has ceiling fans in the bedrooms. Thanks



Depends on what type of unit. 
Deluxe does not.
Presidential does.


----------



## luvsvacations

Th


missingdisneymore said:


> Depends on what type of unit.
> Deluxe does not.
> Presidential does.


thanks for clarifying


----------



## chicagoshannon

Deluxe has ceiling fans in the master for sure, but not the other bedrooms.

And yes you can bring your own floats for the pools.


----------



## Upatnoon

ClapYourHands said:


> Thank you! Also, are there any pools that have dressing rooms and showers?


The Tower 6 pirate pool has a dressing room and shower


----------



## chicagoshannon

Upatnoon said:


> The Tower 6 pirate pool has a dressing room and shower


 I believe the pool by the main building also has changing rooms etc.


----------



## BostonEd

I was in a 2 bedroom deluxe. We have fans in both bedrooms. Why would the 3 bedroom units be different?


----------



## NatureBoyChris

Can anyone currently there post a copy of the June activities?


----------



## ClapYourHands

Upatnoon said:


> The Tower 6 pirate pool has a dressing room and shower






chicagoshannon said:


> I believe the pool by the main building also has changing rooms etc.



Thank you.  The locker/changing area by the splash pad (building 3) worked out perfectly. 
At first I thought the floor was really wet, and I was a little grossed out, but then I realized the tiles are just shiny!


----------



## missingdisneymore

BostonEd said:


> I was in a 2 bedroom deluxe. We have fans in both bedrooms. Why would the 3 bedroom units be different?


Crazy, right?  Every 2 BR  we’ve been in had  them in both bedrooms. Only one of the three-bedroom units out of all of our stays had them in all the bedrooms.  The others did not.  Weird.  
Speaking Deluxe, here.


----------



## OSUZorba

keishashadow said:


> Was surprised to be told by Vacation Strategy that they no longer can/will put in building requests for their rentals.  Darn it, but I am doing the paid in full dance for our three nights over 4th of July trip!
> 
> Our flight won’t arrive into MCO until early afternoon, don’t expect to be at resort before 3 pm at the earliest.
> 
> It is my understanding that you can stop by the checkin desk early in the day to put in requests, which won’t work for us.
> 
> Has anybody had luck via calling the resort direct the day prior or arrival day?


I've called a week early and gotten my general request. I.e. upper floor in tower 4 or 5. If you get too specific it probably won't happen and you might have less luck if you ask for a specific view.


----------



## OSUZorba

Patrick Gavin said:


> Heading over next week... We have gotten walmart grocery delivery before but have never ordered beer through the app. Is that  possible? My wife uses the app, im clueless how to use it lol. Want to save a trip to the beer store .


In Sept Wal-Mart refused to drop off with the bell hop, FYI.


----------



## OSUZorba

BostonEd said:


> I was in a 2 bedroom deluxe. We have fans in both bedrooms. Why would the 3 bedroom units be different?


It depends on the building, at least before the refurb neither Tower 4 or 5 had ceiling fans in the second bedroom of deluxe 2 beds. The Lobby building did though.

In the 3 times I've stayed in 4 and 5 I've never even had a working light switch in the second bedroom.


----------



## keishashadow

OSUZorba said:


> I've called a week early and gotten my general request. I.e. upper floor in tower 4 or 5. If you get too specific it probably won't happen and you might have less luck if you ask for a specific view.


Nice to hear, I’ll give it a shot. Normally, don’t care but with GD along would like to be close to the feature pools

Is there a specific number to call them?


----------



## OSUZorba

keishashadow said:


> Nice to hear, I’ll give it a shot. Normally, don’t care but with GD along would like to be close to the feature pools
> 
> Is there a specific number to call them?


We've just called the main number. We usually make sure our name is the reservation, then ask them to add the request to the reservation.


----------



## BostonEd

OSUZorba said:


> It depends on the building, at least before the refurb


I was wondering if this was a refurb thing. They're just now finishing up the last tower, aren't they? Or just finished recently? My room was indeed a refurbed room.


----------



## keishashadow

OSUZorba said:


> We've just called the main number. We usually make sure our name is the reservation, then ask them to add the request to the reservation.



Ok thanks.  Don’t see a number listed on the first post of this thread.  For some reason my search is defaulting to the Wyndham Grand/travel agents, grr.  Need to find my confirmation email from vacationstrategy, hopefully listed there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

OSUZorba said:


> It depends on the building, at least before the refurb neither Tower 4 or 5 had ceiling fans in the second bedroom of deluxe 2 beds. The Lobby building did though.
> 
> In the 3 times I've stayed in 4 and 5 I've never even had a working light switch in the second bedroom.


That's usually because they have the lamp plugged into the wrong plug in the outlet.  Switch it to the other one and it will most likely work.


----------



## OSUZorba

chicagoshannon said:


> That's usually because they have the lamp plugged into the wrong plug in the outlet.  Switch it to the other one and it will most likely work.


Yeah, I've tried that still didn't work. Wouldn't surprise me if the plugs had been replaced at some point and wired up wrong. Hopefully next time I'll be in a refurb room at it won't matter.


----------



## Magical2017

Birdie dog said:


> Hey Everyone,
> First time posting on this thread. It's my first time EVER going to WDW and staying off site! We have been to WDW more times than I can count. My dad loved Disney and we went almost every year from the time WDW opened (staying at the poly) I was a dvc owner who sold when my kids moved on and I'm platinum DCL too.
> BUT, in the last few years I have really stretched my travel wings and am going to new places all over the world. I will admit that I almost feel guilty over the $$ I've spent at WDW over the years and though I still enjoy the occasional trip, I need to way scale back on the cost of those trips. My husband is retired military and so we'd switched to SOG. But, I dragged my feet too long booking F&W this year and the final day of our 4 night trip was sold out. With no military rates available at any other Disney resorts, I decided to try Bonnet Creek.
> We usually travel in larger groups ( 5 of us were in Germany, Austria, Hungary and the Czech Republic earlier this month) and 4 of us are very close friends preferring adjoining rooms when we travel. We would stay on site in a DVC villa ( 1 or 2 bedroom ) and enjoyed the options of having a kitchen and living room. (We're in SC and can drive down).
> SO, Bonnet Creek seems perfect! We rented a 2 bedroom on Airbnb for our dates for less than we'd pay to stay at SOG. We'll bring breakfasts, snacks and are planning a grilling evening with the whole group. We can bring games for the evening, and have a fridge for beer, water and drinks again. I'm actually very excited to stay here.
> The reviews I've read on the bus systems have varied, but honestly, with what we paid for our villa, I have no problem ubering for convenience. My BFF loves pools and it seems like she'll have her pick of places to swim.
> I can't believe I've waited this long to try it out.
> My question so far is (not terribly important) but I'm wondering about the quiet pool? We're 4 adults and I'm guessing that's where we'll stay most of the time. I requested a villa near the quiet pool. Which villas would that be?
> One of the couples in the group we travel with are Club 33 and we're doing a private tour, so I'm thinking that any ride that we'll have a problem with 30 day fast passes for , we'll hit then. So, I really don't see any other down sides to staying at this resort. If you have any tips you'd love to share, I'd love to read them. Thanks (and yes, I'm slowly reading through the 2019 posts now). Have a great week and thanks for anything you want to share.


We went at the end of August last year. I used the hot tub at night and it was relatively quiet. There were families around but it was calm and I had the hot tub to myself for some time while DH swam with the kids. Of course,  quiet to me might not be quiet to others. I used to teach elementary school and have a high tolerance to noise, lol.


----------



## ambellina

What do most people who have a long stay at the hotel do for laundry? We’ll be there for a week and I know that we’re going to need to do it after sweating through everything at the parks each day.


----------



## pepperandchips

ambellina said:


> What do most people who have a long stay at the hotel do for laundry? We’ll be there for a week and I know that we’re going to need to do it after sweating through everything at the parks each day.


Are you staying at the Wyndham Grand Hotel or the Wyndham Vacation Ownership Resort? The hotel does not have a laundry room as far as I can tell from their responses to questions on Trip Advisor. They do have the typical dry cleaning bags in-room but I think that would be cost prohibitive.

At the Vacation Ownership Resort (which is primarily what this thread is about, though there is a little traffic here about the other Bonnet Creek properties) there are washers and dryers in each Unit.


----------



## ambellina

pepperandchips said:


> Are you staying at the Wyndham Grand Hotel or the Wyndham Vacation Ownership Resort? The hotel does not have a laundry room as far as I can tell from their responses to questions on Trip Advisor. They do have the typical dry cleaning bags in-room but I think that would be cost prohibitive.
> 
> At the Vacation Ownership Resort (which is primarily what this thread is about, though there is a little traffic here about the other Bonnet Creek properties) there are washers and dryers in each Unit.


Staying at the hotel which is why I specified that in my question.


----------



## pepperandchips

ambellina said:


> Staying at the hotel which is why I specified that in my question.


Well since this thread is about the timeshare resort and this is a common question I thought I’d try to give a comprehensive answer. Have a nice trip!


----------



## ambellina

pepperandchips said:


> Well since this thread is about the timeshare resort and this is a common question I thought I’d try to give a comprehensive answer. Have a nice trip!


I was on an iPad and wanted a useful and kind answer in a thread I was hoping would be full of informed people. It's pretty difficult to read back 252 pages on a mobile device. I continue to hope maybe a nice person will come along with an answer reflecting their own experience. The title of this thread does not indicate that it's only about the timeshare resort but thank you so hard for gatekeeping others from the discussion. I hope the next trip you are on is as pleasant as can be.


----------



## Upatnoon

ambellina said:


> I was on an iPad and wanted a useful and kind answer in a thread I was hoping would be full of informed people. It's pretty difficult to read back 252 pages on a mobile device. I continue to hope maybe a nice person will come along with an answer reflecting their own experience. The title of this thread does not indicate that it's only about the timeshare resort but thank you so hard for gatekeeping others from the discussion. I hope the next trip you are on is as pleasant as can be.



The downside of staying at an upscale hotel is they sometimes don't have the self-service laundry facilities you can often find at less-expensive hotels. 

When we are staying somewhere and don't want to use the costly hotel laundry service, we visit a laundromat or coin laundry. The nice thing about visiting one of those is they have multiple machines and you can do all your laundry at once and be done in less than 2 hours.

I've never had to use a laundromat in the Disney area, but I'm sure there are some you can drive to.


----------



## Rjw615

We just got back from a week stay at WBC, 06/01-06/08. We had a standard 1BR, I checked in early on the morning of June 1st, 7am to be exact, I knew the room wouldn't be ready but wanted to get our request for a lakeview in. We got the call at 12:30 pm that our room was ready, which was awesome. However, we were assigned to building 6, 1222 and a parking lot view room. I know requests are just requests its just the first time we haven't gotten what we wanted staying here. The issue that bothered me is when I called back to make sure no lakeview rooms were available, the lady said she didn't see any requests for me on file, so the person checking me in never entered it into the computer apparently and she was well aware of the request because we made small talk about the lake n such. Oh well, we ended up having a good time anyways, I did enjoy the parking garage as it rained off and on, easy in and out. I will say, I don't care stay in building 6 again just because the lobby was always full of people for whatever reason no matter the time it seemed like; not like buildings 2 and 3 were things were much quieter and seemed more relax, just a preference for our family. Building 6 is hands down the best view on property though if you are able to get lakeview though in that building. Our room was clean and well kept. We have another week booked in November, excited to go back. I believe this was our 4th time staying. 

We really didn't have too much time to enjoy the activities offered at the resort, we were at the parks a lot but we did get some swimming in at the pirate pool and lazy river and a quick game of mini golf. For the price and location, just hard to beat staying anywhere else if you are considering "off property."

We booked through Vacation Strategy and had no issues there.


----------



## keishashadow

Rjw615 said:


> Building 6 is hands down the best view on property though if you are able to get lakeview though in that building.


Another satisfied Vacation Strategy customer here. 

No, you must be mistaken, building 6 is an awful, terrible building  nobody shoud ever request it   Lol it’s my favorite, even with the parking lot view we’ve always gotten assigned our stays @ @WBC.

JMHO but going to guess that actual owners may get preference as to room assignments and that they are probably very specific as to their wants.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yes, owners (particularly VIP owners) are allowed to make requests.  Others aren't supposed to be able to.  My bet is most of the time they say they're noting a request for non owners just to make things easier.

I agree with building 6 always feeling so busy.  We prefer building 3.


----------



## BostonEd

One only has to read one page, not 252, to realize this thread is about the WBC timeshare resort, not the other hotels on the Bonnet Creek property.


----------



## ambellina

BostonEd said:


> One only has to read one page, not 252, to realize this thread is about the WBC timeshare resort, not the other hotels on the Bonnet Creek property.


 
Asking for help. Have a nice day.


----------



## keishashadow

ambellina said:


> Asking for help. Have a nice day.


We’ve stayed at the Wyndham grand several times for short stays, no major complaints other than the resort & parking fees.  A few times we did get what i’d consider likely the worst view of the resort - top of parking lot looking towards the Hilton.  It was noisy and lots of intrusive ambient light but we did get a peak of FW.

As far as I’m concerned it and WBC are all part of the same complex in the same way you have WDW resort rooms and then the DVC component, although the amenities are different.  They share the poolscapes, guests at the Grand aren’t treated any better or worse in that regard IMO.  

I don’t recall seeing a guest laundry in the Grande, but they do have a Starbucks.   would suggest calling them direct to inquire.  Otherwise perhaps pack some wicking type clothing that you could hand wash & hang in shower area to dry?

Even though we do put down a CC to cover resort charges when staying at the Grande, had multiple issues utilizing the room key for even the closest restaurant near the pool.  We took to just carrying a CC with us when poolside at both the Grande & WBC

Enjoy your trip..


----------



## katallo

I know WBC offers Disney park transportation but do they also offer shuttles to Disney Springs?


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Are the rooms in the main building Presidential? I was thinking of calling and requesting that. Any disadvantages to staying in the main building?


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I didn't even realize anyone ever stayed in the main building.lol


----------



## Shawnwilliams17

LittlMissApril said:


> I'm an owner and February is definitely available for booking. Are you looking to rent directly from Wyndham or as a guest of an owner?



I'm looking to rent as a guest of an owner ! Are you renting ? Or know of any other owners to put me in contact with ? Thanks !


----------



## gatormom2tots

For us, we found that requesting next to the parking garage was of upmost importance to avoid a hike to the room every night.


----------



## LittlMissApril

Captainkidd76 said:


> Are the rooms in the main building Presidential? I was thinking of calling and requesting that. Any disadvantages to staying in the main building?



We stayed in the main building once. Given the choice, never again! It was noisy all the time.



Shawnwilliams17 said:


> I'm looking to rent as a guest of an owner ! Are you renting ? Or know of any other owners to put me in contact with ? Thanks !



I don't personally rent, but there are some awesome renters on Wyndham facebook groups and I've rented several times (before becoming an owner) on Redweek.


----------



## PavlovPluto

Newbie here, Disney Resort price increases have pushed my husband over the edge! When I go to vacationupgrades.com, they show a two bedroom, but the website for the hotel shows a 1 or 3. Is there a 2 bedroom available?


----------



## Upatnoon

PavlovPluto said:


> Newbie here, Disney Resort price increases have pushed my husband over the edge! When I go to vacationupgrades.com, they show a two bedroom, but the website for the hotel shows a 1 or 3. Is there a 2 bedroom available?



The resort has 1, 2,3 and 4 bedroom deluxe units and 1, 2, 3 and 4 bedroom presidential units. The majority of units in the resort are 2 bedrooms.

Wyndham owners can book all the rooms but what the resort offers would be up to them and based on availability.

WBC is a timeshare resort and not a standard hotel. Your best deal generally is to rent a stay from an owner or company, like vacation upgrades, that rents reservations for owners to help them recoup their maintenance fees.


----------



## PavlovPluto

Upatnoon said:


> The resort has 1, 2,3 and 4 bedroom deluxe units and 1, 2, 3 and 4 bedroom presidential units. The majority of units in the resort are 2 bedrooms.
> 
> Wyndham owners can book all the rooms but what the resort offers would be up to them and based on availability.
> 
> WBC is a timeshare resort and not a standard hotel. Your best deal generally is to rent a stay from an owner or company, like vacation upgrades, that rents reservations for owners to help them recoup their maintenance fees.



Thank you! The pictures on the hotel website look beautiful. The prices at vacation upgrades look great too.


----------



## OSUZorba

Captainkidd76 said:


> Are the rooms in the main building Presidential? I was thinking of calling and requesting that. Any disadvantages to staying in the main building?


Not presidential, but I think that has been my favorite building. I swear when I was in it there were only a few other rooms full because I always got the closest parking spot after fireworks. Only issue I have is that its short.

I had a parking lot view, and had no issue with noise and had a decent view of Illuminations.


----------



## SL6827

Ya, Vacation Upgrades rates are great.  But for high season you have to wait till two months out to book, right?  I imagine at two months out, the first week in April won't be available.


----------



## SunTravels

We have stayed at BC several times but always in the winter.  We are going in a few weeks and want to prepare for the heat.  If I recall there is not a lot of shade at many of the pools, and I assume the pools are much more crowded and it’s harder to find a chair muchless in the shade.  Has anyone brought their own chair shades?  And any other tips for shady spots are appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## Magical2017

SunTravels said:


> We have stayed at BC several times but always in the winter.  We are going in a few weeks and want to prepare for the heat.  If I recall there is not a lot of shade at many of the pools, and I assume the pools are much more crowded and it’s harder to find a chair muchless in the shade.  Has anyone brought their own chair shades?  And any other tips for shady spots are appreciated!
> Thank you!


We went the third week of August and had no trouble finding a chair in the shade. We went in the early afternoon one day, and the rest of the days mid-afternoon and evenings. We were in building 6. Also, the pools were surprisingly and refreshingly cool--a plus on hot summer days! We only brought carry on since we had w/d in the unit so did not bring any shades, but I would bring one just in case you do experience a big crowd. Have a great trip.


----------



## SunTravels

Magical2017 said:


> We went the third week of August and had no trouble finding a chair in the shade. We went in the early afternoon one day, and the rest of the days mid-afternoon and evenings. We were in building 6. Also, the pools were surprisingly and refreshingly cool--a plus on hot summer days! We only brought carry on since we had w/d in the unit so did not bring any shades, but I would bring one just in case you do experience a big crowd. Have a great trip.


Thank you!!


----------



## nfggirl5454

Hi! I'm going to be staying at WBC for the first time in October. We booked a 2 BR through Tripbound for 3 nights. I travel with my sister's family, and now that they have three kids, one hotel room doesn't really do the job for us anymore! I've always been interested in WBC, but I didn't realize how many sites there were that had such great deals. I have a few questions though.

I've read that the pools are heated. Have any of you stayed there in late October and been able to use the pools, or did you find them too cold? We're native Floridians, and our swimming season is usually over in September, if that info helps.

Also, what are the best room requests to make? I've read back 10 or so pages, and my understanding is that you can only make a request when you check in, correct? 

Thank you!


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## JuneChickie

.


----------



## SunTravels

JuneChickie said:


> Even on the most crowded days you will be able to find lounge chairs.
> Now if you are a party of 6 or more that might prove to be a chore.
> We've never had a problem find 4 together at any pool.
> They do have some tables with shade umbrellas and others are just shaded by
> large palm trees.
> Because Bonnet Creek has so many pools and all are within
> walking distance of each other , finding a pool to your liking and with lounge chairs is not going to be a problem.
> Finding shade depends on what time of day as the
> sun goes over it moves the shade aspect too.
> One lazy river has lots of shade in the river and the other one not so much.
> But shade for the loungers is easily found.
> I have on seen someone bring shade umbrella's once . I didn't stick around
> to see if they used them.  I went right for the water.


Thank you, I appreciate the feedback.  I picked up 2 small chair umbrellas just in case. I am sure we will mostly be in the pool, but if we sit for lunch or a drink I wanted to make sure we could get some shade.  I remember it not being an issue in winter, but I could not remember if we were actually in shade or it was just cool enough not to need it.


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I'm going to book a 2BR for August in the next day or two.  I think I can get a Presidential for about $300 more for the week.  What are your thoughts on the Presidential units?  I'm thinking that it's not really worth the extra money to us.  

I know that the Presidential units have upgraded furniture, counters and appliances.  I also know that the hot tub is in the master bedroom in the Deluxe while it's in the bathroom in the Presidential.  What are the advantages to the Presidential units over the Deluxe?   I did do a search!


----------



## Magical2017

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm going to book a 2BR for August in the next day or two.  I think I can get a Presidential for about $300 more for the week.  What are your thoughts on the Presidential units?  I'm thinking that it's not really worth the extra money to us.
> 
> I know that the Presidential units have upgraded furniture, counters and appliances.  I also know that the hot tub is in the master bedroom in the Deluxe while it's in the bathroom in the Presidential.  What are the advantages to the Presidential units over the Deluxe?   I did do a search!


I have only stayed in a Presidential, and only because we received a free upgrade. We booked in June for a late August trip.


----------



## Upatnoon

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm going to book a 2BR for August in the next day or two.  I think I can get a Presidential for about $300 more for the week.  What are your thoughts on the Presidential units?  I'm thinking that it's not really worth the extra money to us.
> 
> I know that the Presidential units have upgraded furniture, counters and appliances.  I also know that the hot tub is in the master bedroom in the Deluxe while it's in the bathroom in the Presidential.  What are the advantages to the Presidential units over the Deluxe?   I did do a search!



I recall no difference between the bathrooms of the deluxe and presidential units, but my memory may be failing me. The large tub is in the master bedroom of both units. It is a large tub that may be jetted, but not sure about it.

The 1, 2 and 3BR presidential units are all in Tower 6 on the upper floors, which is a great location.

You get a full-size washer and dryer instead of a stacked unit.

The decor looks a little more upscale and you have stainless appliances. The rooms might be slightly larger.

Some of the presidential units only sleep 6 instead of 8 because they don't have a couch bed.

What you really want to know is if it is worth paying more for one. For me, no way. I have stayed in them because they were available for the dates I wanted, but I would not pay $300 more for one if a Deluxe room was available.


----------



## robinb

Upatnoon said:


> I recall no difference between the bathrooms of the deluxe and presidential units, but my memory may be failing me. The large tub is in the master bedroom of both units. It is a large tub that may be jetted, but not sure about it.
> 
> The 1, 2 and 3BR presidential units are all in Tower 6 on the upper floors, which is a great location.
> 
> You get a full-size washer and dryer instead of a stacked unit.
> 
> The decor looks a little more upscale and you have stainless appliances. The rooms might be slightly larger.
> 
> Some of the presidential units only sleep 6 instead of 8 because they don't have a couch bed.
> 
> What you really want to know is if it is worth paying more for one. For me, no way. I have stayed in them because they were available for the dates I wanted, but I would not pay $300 more for one if a Deluxe room was available.


Thank you.  I am thinking that the extra $300 is not worth it.  That's at least 2 meals .


----------



## NatureBoyChris

I agree. I've stayed in both, and I don't see that it's worth paying extra. However, it is nice when you get a free upgrade.


----------



## OSUZorba

nfggirl5454 said:


> I've read that the pools are heated. Have any of you stayed there in late October and been able to use the pools, or did you find them too cold? We're native Floridians, and our swimming season is usually over in September, if that info helps.


We stayed once the first week of February in 2017. We had no problem swimming at night... With our 11 month old baby. The weather that week was pretty mild, but we did wear jackets at night in the parks. Also had no problem at Blizzard Beach that week, except for the ice cold water in the tunnel on the lazy river.


----------



## OSUZorba

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm going to book a 2BR for August in the next day or two.  I think I can get a Presidential for about $300 more for the week.  What are your thoughts on the Presidential units?  I'm thinking that it's not really worth the extra money to us.
> 
> I know that the Presidential units have upgraded furniture, counters and appliances.  I also know that the hot tub is in the master bedroom in the Deluxe while it's in the bathroom in the Presidential.  What are the advantages to the Presidential units over the Deluxe?   I did do a search!


FYI, if you are looking for a full week in August check out skyauction.com. 

I've heard the presidentials have better cooking pans, knives, etc. The cooking accessories in the deluxes are pretty bad, and that is really my only compliant about WBC.


----------



## robinb

OSUZorba said:


> FYI, if you are looking for a full week in August check out skyauction.com.
> 
> I've heard the presidentials have better cooking pans, knives, etc. The cooking accessories in the deluxes are pretty bad, and that is really my only compliant about WBC.


Thank you!  I planned to book with SkyAuction but I contacted Vacation Strategy about another reservation and asked them about my week. They called me yesterday (7/4!) to get my business and beat the price I had.  I have no problem about using SkyAuction but I really liked the personal attention.  I booked with them tonight.


----------



## OSUZorba

robinb said:


> Thank you!  I planned to book with SkyAuction but I contacted Vacation Strategy about another reservation and asked them about my week. They called me yesterday (7/4!) to get my business and beat the price I had.  I have no problem about using SkyAuction but I really liked the personal attention.  I booked with them tonight.


Impressive. I'm surprised VS was able to beat Skyauction. VS rents real points, while SA sales RCI week long certificates. That's why SA it usually cheaper, but has random availability and no flexibility on length of stay.

I actually tried to get VS to price match others before and they said no. I wonder if bookings are down or if they had points that were going to expire.


----------



## inspectorgadget

I have a reservation in September for WBC through Vacation Strategy. I checked Tripbound and they were $50 cheaper for my dates. I called VS and they matched the lower price. I know not as impressive as some prices through SkyAuction, but I just love VS - have used them many times to stay at WBC.


----------



## robinb

inspectorgadget said:


> I have a reservation in September for WBC through Vacation Strategy. I checked Tripbound and they were $50 cheaper for my dates. I called VS and they matched the lower price. I know not as impressive as some prices through SkyAuction, but I just love VS - have used them many times to stay at WBC.


They were really super nice.  I've had a really great transaction with them so far.


----------



## OSUZorba

inspectorgadget said:


> I have a reservation in September for WBC through Vacation Strategy. I checked Tripbound and they were $50 cheaper for my dates. I called VS and they matched the lower price. I know not as impressive as some prices through SkyAuction, but I just love VS - have used them many times to stay at WBC.


Yeah, when they refused to price match for me the said they wouldn't match other brokers, but only travel websites like Expedia, etc.


----------



## PedsRN2213

Is vacationupgrades.com still a reliable website to book from? I see that it was recommended in the original post, but that was in 2015.


----------



## katallo

VU is very reliable.  We have used them multiple times.


----------



## keishashadow

Just back, another lovely stay booked via Vacation Strategies.  Was able to get into my fav building #6, 10th floor, woods view (DTD area).  Clerk told me there was only one 1 BR on each floor there but I thought there was one on both sides of building

current handouts


----------



## chekhovgirl

SL6827 said:


> Ya, Vacation Upgrades rates are great.  But for high season you have to wait till two months out to book, right?  I imagine at two months out, the first week in April won't be available.



We have always ended up booking with Vacation Strategy because they beat VU prices. They don't have the same policy for those times, you can book 10 months out for any time of year, so I'd check with them if you want to book early.


----------



## chekhovgirl

keishashadow said:


> Just back, another lovely stay booked via Vacation Strategies.  Was able to get into my fav building #6, 10th floor, woods view (DTD area).  Clerk told me there was only one 1 BR on each floor there but I thought there was one on both sides of building
> 
> current handouts



Have they stopped doing the duck/turtle races?


----------



## chekhovgirl

robinb said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm going to book a 2BR for August in the next day or two.  I think I can get a Presidential for about $300 more for the week.  What are your thoughts on the Presidential units?  I'm thinking that it's not really worth the extra money to us.
> 
> I know that the Presidential units have upgraded furniture, counters and appliances.  I also know that the hot tub is in the master bedroom in the Deluxe while it's in the bathroom in the Presidential.  What are the advantages to the Presidential units over the Deluxe?   I did do a search!



I think square footage-wise the pres is a little bigger, but also has less sleeping capacity because there is no pull out couch, so just be aware of that if you were planning on using it. Other than that, probably personal preference for furnishings or location? We've always just gone deluxe, doesn't seem like a big enough difference to justify the price.


----------



## chekhovgirl

PavlovPluto said:


> Newbie here, Disney Resort price increases have pushed my husband over the edge! When I go to vacationupgrades.com, they show a two bedroom, but the website for the hotel shows a 1 or 3. Is there a 2 bedroom available?


 Availability for the entire resort won't show on the website. Get in touch with Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy to check. However, I believe 2 beds are the first to get booked up. You'll love WBC, once we started staying here we can't go back to a Disney hotel! The value is amazing.


----------



## chekhovgirl

littlebittyhouse said:


> Are there bed rails available at the resort? I know I can rent them from kingdom strollers but it is $90 for the week!





littlebittyhouse said:


> Are there bed rails available at the resort? I know I can rent them from kingdom strollers but it is $90 for the week!



Are you driving? Put a pool noodle under the sheet!


----------



## robinb

keishashadow said:


> Just back, another lovely stay booked via Vacation Strategies.  Was able to get into my fav building #6, 10th floor, woods view (DTD area).  Clerk told me there was only one 1 BR on each floor there but I thought there was one on both sides of building
> 
> current handouts
> 
> View attachment 416144
> 
> View attachment 416135View attachment 416136View attachment 416137View attachment 416138View attachment 416139


Thanks for the photos!  How did you make your request?  Did you ask when you booked?  I booked with Vacation Strategies last week and I think I want to make a location request.


----------



## ibob52

chekhovgirl said:


> Have they stopped doing the duck/turtle races?


... um if it is the Rubber Ducky Race .. it is listed once for Friday 1pm


----------



## chekhovgirl

ibob52 said:


> ... um if it is the Rubber Ducky Race .. it is listed once for Friday 1pm


 Ah! Must have missed it. And they used to do it a few times a week...


----------



## keishashadow

robinb said:


> Thanks for the photos!  How did you make your request?  Did you ask when you booked?  I booked with Vacation Strategies last week and I think I want to make a location request.


VS is no longer able to relay room requests

guardhouse directed me to bldg 6. We arrived around 1:30 pm. The clerk had us in one of bldgs across the lake. I nicely stated preference for bldg 6, upper floor. Took him a good ten min but secured it for us with immediate check in

It struck me later that perhaps the infamous $20 sandwich technique ($20 bill folded between DL & CC provided at check in) we use in Las Vegas would’ve been welcomed.  

Has anybody used/had success with it here?


----------



## pepperandchips

keishashadow said:


> VS is no longer able to relay room requests
> 
> guardhouse directed me to bldg 6. We arrived around 1:30 pm. The clerk had us in one of bldgs across the lake. I nicely stated preference for bldg 6, upper floor. Took him a good ten min but secured it for us with immediate check in
> 
> It struck me later that perhaps the infamous $20 sandwich technique ($20 bill folded between DL & CC provided at check in) we use in Las Vegas would’ve been welcomed.
> 
> Has anybody used/had success with it here?


I've seen someone else mentioned they had luck by providing a little president (although the "sandwich" is new to me!) I've always been too much a chicken to try myself but I like the sandwich idea. If they refuse it you could pretend it was an accident


----------



## BostonEd

Or, like on _Seinfeld_, they could take and do absolutely nothing differently.


----------



## Cynt

What does DL and CC stand for?
 ($20 bill folded between DL & CC provided at check in) we use in Las Vegas would’ve been welcomed.


----------



## pepperandchips

Cynt said:


> What does DL and CC stand for?
> ($20 bill folded between DL & CC provided at check in) we use in Las Vegas would’ve been welcomed.


Driver’s license and credit card, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## Portugal1000

Does anyone have copy of activity guide please.


----------



## Upatnoon

Portugal1000 said:


> Does anyone have copy of activity guide please.


Look on page 255 of this thread


----------



## courtney1188

Our stay isn’t now only a few weeks away, so I’m starting to plan out more of the details - any recommendations on grocery delivery services? At home I use Shipt, but was curious if anyone had recommendations for the area. Last trip we used Garden Grocer; they left our things at guest services, where I wasn’t allowed to just go and pick them up, and it took FIVE HOURS for them to be brought from there to our room (ended up coming at 1am and waking the kids up - that was frustrating.) Hoping to avoid that this time around!


----------



## snappy

We did amazon prime now summer 2017 at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. Met the courier under the portico at building 1. I waited a while at the spot  as that was the first time I had used amazon prime now. Since then, I had an experience while staying ay BWV where the courier did not speak English. She was hours late. I made the mistake of ordering for delivery during the 8-10 pm slot on a Saturday night during food and wine festival. Never again.


----------



## Cynt

Walmart is down the street.  We'll probably order online and pickup at the store. Fast, easy and convenient.


----------



## SL6827

What is the most requested tower at WBC?


----------



## katallo

Most of the towers have nice views.   I think it's probably a personal preference. The one time we were given a parking lot view we were disappointed. However at 9 o'clock we realize that we had a beautiful view of the fireworks


----------



## Biggen

We always request tower 4 or 5.  Either is good.  Bar/lazy river is right below it and its a close walk to the breakfast buffet in the hotel tower.  We rarely get a pool view though.  Its mostly parking lot.  We request ground floor at check-in so we don't have to fool with elevators.  Makes it quick to get in and out.  Some of the time some of our party can even exit through the bushes into the parking lot out of the sliding glass door if there is a clear path from others doing it before us.

As a FYI, we just booked with Trip Bound for Labor Day weekend.  Its was surprisingly inexpensive compared to the other travel companies this far out.  TB offers a full 100% refund before 30 days.  So I'll do the requisite TugBBS, SkyAuction, Red Week, eBay searches around 40 days out or so to see if there are any owners trying to dump their points for cheap.  If I cant get a better price through those sites, then I'll keep the TB package.


----------



## katallo

Great to know about Tripbound.  

We had always requested upper floors.  The last time we were on the second floor.  We didn't realize how much more convenient it was not using the elevators.


----------



## Biggen

katallo said:


> Great to know about Tripbound.
> 
> We had always requested upper floors.  The last time we were on the second floor.  We didn't realize how much more convenient it was not using the elevators.



What till you try a ground floor. There is nothing like walking in with kids and bags after a day at the parks and going right past the people waiting in line for the elevators.  We are in our room before they can even get on the darn things to go to their floor.

We also use the stairwell exits (the firewall stairwell exits in the hallways) to go the pool/pond area from the ground floor if the stairwell is closer to our room than the glass exit door at the pool.

Its only cost us thousands of dollars and about 5 years worth of staying at WBC to learn these "tricks".


----------



## yourmouseness

I searched the site but I cannot find the info. Has anyone recently stayed in the 4 bedroom presidential suite and can confirm if there is a Keurig in those rooms? Thanks


----------



## keishashadow

pepperandchips said:


> I've seen someone else mentioned they had luck by providing a little president (although the "sandwich" is new to me!) I've always been too much a chicken to try myself but I like the sandwich idea. If they refuse it you could pretend it was an accident



I’ve yet to run across anybody working in hospitality or service industry be insulted by a tip.  Would never employ it for management at front of the house though.

In vegas, they tend to pull the cash out of the the two plastics and set it aside then start to click away furiously . It’s always workedfor at least some sort of upgrade that was worth far more.  Even if it didn’t worth a shot in vegas IMO

Probably will try it our next visit TBD to WBC just for giggles.


----------



## SL6827

View wouldn't matter.  Would love ground floor in building 4 or 5.  Love to be close to the lazy river.


----------



## OSUZorba

chekhovgirl said:


> Availability for the entire resort won't show on the website. Get in touch with Vacation Upgrades or Vacation Strategy to check. However, I believe 2 beds are the first to get booked up. You'll love WBC, once we started staying here we can't go back to a Disney hotel! The value is amazing.


I've always been told that the 1-bedrooms were the first to book up, because they have the fewest of them.


----------



## OSUZorba

keishashadow said:


> I’ve yet to run across anybody working in hospitality or service industry be insulted by a tip.  Would never employ it for management at front of the house though.
> 
> In vegas, they tend to pull the cash out of the the two plastics and set it aside then start to click away furiously . It’s always workedfor at least some sort of upgrade that was worth far more.  Even if it didn’t worth a shot in vegas IMO
> 
> Probably will try it our next visit TBD to WBC just for giggles.


Do you specifically ask for something when you do it or do you just hope for the best? I don't have any experience being a baller .


----------



## brownhaired_girl

Cynt said:


> Walmart is down the street.  We'll probably order online and pickup at the store. Fast, easy and convenient.


From what I remember, unless it has changed recently, the Walmart down the street is not the one with curbside pickup.  I am planning to stay at WBC next April and would be happy not to need to drive to the Landstar Blvd Walmart.    However, I would drive to Landstar Blvd in a heartbeat rather than fight the crowds


----------



## keishashadow

OSUZorba said:


> Do you specifically ask for something when you do it or do you just hope for the best? I don't have any experience being a baller .



Lol, In the gambling world, I’m a minnow.  In vegas, they know the drill

Suggest just sliding it across the counter and stating you hope that “whatever request you have” is available. 

At WBC i wouldn’t expect more than a specific building, upper floor, etc be granted as I’m thinking they run close to max Occupancy.


----------



## lizbaby007

Woot! Just booked and headed back in Sept! There has actually been a ton of deals popping up on Ebay for September so am happy we waited to book   Been living under a rock and had no idea Star Wars Land was opening at the end of summer. Cant wait to check that out!


----------



## keishashadow

lizbaby007 said:


> Woot! Just booked and headed back in Sept! There has actually been a ton of deals popping up on Ebay for September so am happy we waited to book   Been living under a rock and had no idea Star Wars Land was opening at the end of summer. Cant wait to check that out!



I just can’t bring myself to book via eBay, many people I know have done so without any issue at many different resorts, but it makes me nervous.  Enjoy!


----------



## lizbaby007

keishashadow said:


> I just can’t bring myself to book via eBay, many people I know have done so without any issue at many different resorts, but it makes me nervous.  Enjoy!



Haha! Totally get it! We've used Ebay a few times before and had good luck. I feel the protection policy with Paypal is really good. It also helps that it seems to be the same sellers and their feedback ratings are good. We have not used this particular seller before but so far the communication with me has been great and have already sent the confirmation of booking. In fact we were upgraded from a Presidential to a Presidential Reserve! Hopefully we get a good lake/fireworks view because of that


----------



## Cynt

I booked my first WBC 4 bdrm Presidential on Ebay.  I was a little nervous but it all went very well. I have crazy dates this time so I booked thru VU.  Smooth as butter.


----------



## beckyandchad

We booked through Tripbound HomeAway for our trip in September.  I’m seeing the mention of EBay so I checked it out.  It is cheaper.   But I’m very nervous to use eBay to book a vacation.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Upatnoon

beckyandchad said:


> We booked through Tripbound HomeAway for our trip in September.  I’m seeing the mention of EBay so I checked it out.  It is cheaper.   But I’m very nervous to use eBay to book a vacation.  Any thoughts?



I've used eBay more than 30 times to book Bonnet Creek and other resorts. I think some people don't think of eBay as a place to rent a vacation. Some people are scared of shopping there overall or think all they sell is old junk.

My advice is to book Bonnet Creek where you feel comfortable. I've never used TripBound HomeAway and it is just another in a long list of places you can book the resort.


----------



## robinb

beckyandchad said:


> We booked through Tripbound HomeAway for our trip in September.  I’m seeing the mention of EBay so I checked it out.  It is cheaper.   But I’m very nervous to use eBay to book a vacation.  Any thoughts?


I would have no problem renting off of eBay as long as the seller was not brand new.


----------



## klk77

Anyone know which buildings have been or are being renovated?  We’ll be in building 6 in the middle of August.


----------



## chekhovgirl

OSUZorba said:


> I've always been told that the 1-bedrooms were the first to book up, because they have the fewest of them.



In my experience, I've gotten 1 beds within the 60 day window. I believe 2 beds are popular due to the fact that many families stay here for the room they offer.


----------



## Upatnoon

People who rent Bonnet Creek reservations will book a 1 BRs early in hopes of using them to get free upgrades to larger units as reservation window closes. This is likely why there are few 1BRs early, then several dumped late.


----------



## Dave7

Has anyone ever switch rooms to a unit with a better view or location during their stay?  We will be arriving late in the day next week and are under the assumption all 2 BR lake view units will be gone.  We have been to Bonnet Creek multiple times but have always been given parking lot or Disney Springs views.  During our last stay this past fall we over heard guests talking about changing locations halfway through their trip and being charged a cleaning fee of about $100 to do so.  Does anyone have any information about switching units?  We will be staying for 9 nights and spending a lot of time at the resort so we would be more than happy to pay $100 or so to be moved into a lake view unit.


----------



## Smbmoyers

I know it’s been discussed before but I just wanted to check and see if anyone has used the shuttle lately. We have two kids but Theyre both in car seats so it’s actually cheaper for us to utilize the shuttle than to use uber with car seats. We also pretty much know what time we want to arrive and leave before we even get to Disney. We do like arriving at park open, do the shuttles get you there before park open? We also are usually done every day by six so they fit as far as that goes as well. So I’m just looking to see if anyone has experience with touring like we do and using the shuttles? We do have two EMM days that we will have to use uber with car seats. We are not interested in renting a car as that’s not a money saver for us.


----------



## SummerPicnic

Hi folks, in the 4 bedroom presidential suites, what are the bed sizes? .... 2 Kings and then the other rooms are Queens or Fulls?

Are the 4 bedroom Presidentials scattered in each building or just in specific buildings?  (We like the Pirate ship pool and want to be close to that!)


----------



## Cynt

https://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/rooms/four-bedroom
This spacious four-bedroom resort suite measures approximately 2,000 square feet. You will enjoy two master bedrooms, each with a king bed and private bathroom with a whirlpool tub. Two additional guest bedrooms include two full beds each and separate bathrooms. Additional amenities include a full kitchen and dining area, washer/dryer, and balcony. Maximum occupancy is 14. Private sleeping area sleeps 12.


----------



## osufeth24

Looking at staying in bonnet creek area for first time.

Saw on Hotwire's hot deals they have, what I'm pretty sure, is Hilton Bonnet Creek for $111 a night and Wyndham Bonnet Creek for I think $80 (judging by the picture they show and # of reviews, it's def those).  Not sure which one to pick.  It seems a lot of people like both a lot.


----------



## missingdisneymore

osufeth24 said:


> Looking at staying in bonnet creek area for first time.
> 
> Saw on Hotwire's hot deals they have, what I'm pretty sure, is Hilton Bonnet Creek for $111 a night and Wyndham Bonnet Creek for I think $80 (judging by the picture they show and # of reviews, it's def those).  Not sure which one to pick.  It seems a lot of people like both a lot.


Make sure if it’s a Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare unit or a Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek hotel room, like what you’d get at Hilton.  The hotel adds parking, resort fees, etc.  The timeshare does not.


----------



## osufeth24

missingdisneymore said:


> Make sure if it’s a Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare unit or a Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek hotel room, like what you’d get at Hilton.  The hotel adds parking, resort fees, etc.  The timeshare does not.



I wouldn't know for sure since it's a Hotdeals, but I'm fairly certain it's the grand bonnet creek.  I'm leaning toward that one as it's a much cheaper room rate and the resort fee isn't as high


----------



## pepperandchips

osufeth24 said:


> Looking at staying in bonnet creek area for first time.
> 
> Saw on Hotwire's hot deals they have, what I'm pretty sure, is Hilton Bonnet Creek for $111 a night and Wyndham Bonnet Creek for I think $80 (judging by the picture they show and # of reviews, it's def those).  Not sure which one to pick.  It seems a lot of people like both a lot.





osufeth24 said:


> I wouldn't know for sure since it's a Hotdeals, but I'm fairly certain it's the grand bonnet creek.  I'm leaning toward that one as it's a much cheaper room rate and the resort fee isn't as high


We are more than happy to help you in this thread but just know that most of what’s being discussed here is the Wyndham timeshare resort, which is not the match for either of your blind deals. The “loooooooove” in the thread title is probably for different reasons for many here but for my family it is due to the timeshare unit size, lack of resort fee, lack of parking charges, and location. Only the last of those applies to the Wyndham Grand and/or Hilton Bonnet Creek.

I’ve stayed at the Hilton Bonnet Creek and loved it. To me it feels more high end than the Wyndham complex. The Hilton shares amenities with the Waldorf Astoria while the Wyndham Grand shares amenities with the Wyndham timeshare resort. The Hilton has very nice plush motorcoaches if you won’t have a car. Otherwise both hotels look to have nice rooms. The Wyndham Grand is also pet friendly so I have considered it in the past. 

At the prices you quoted I’d probably go for the Grand, unless you’re relying on shuttle transport and I would then have to get out my Disney calculator to start crunching Uber numbers. To be clear, I don’t know what the Wyndham Grand shuttle situation is like so I’d plan to rely on Uber or Lyft.


----------



## osufeth24

pepperandchips said:


> We are more than happy to help you in this thread but just know that most of what’s being discussed here is the Wyndham timeshare resort, which is not the match for either of your blind deals. The “loooooooove” in the thread title is probably for different reasons for many here but for my family it is due to the timeshare unit size, lack of resort fee, lack of parking charges, and location. Only the last of those applies to the Wyndham Grand and/or Hilton Bonnet Creek.
> 
> I’ve stayed at the Hilton Bonnet Creek and loved it. To me it feels more high end than the Wyndham complex. The Hilton shares amenities with the Waldorf Astoria while the Wyndham Grand shares amenities with the Wyndham timeshare resort. The Hilton has very nice plush motorcoaches if you won’t have a car. Otherwise both hotels look to have nice rooms. The Wyndham Grand is also pet friendly so I have considered it in the past.
> 
> At the prices you quoted I’d probably go for the Grand, unless you’re relying on shuttle transport and I would then have to get out my Disney calculator to start crunching Uber numbers. To be clear, I don’t know what the Wyndham Grand shuttle situation is like so I’d plan to rely on Uber or Lyft.



Thanks!

I just looked this morning and the Wyndham timeshare just did pop up.  $136/night for a 2 bedroom (I know it's the timeshare because it said free parking, and full kitchen).  So now that one is on the table too!

Not relying on any busses as I plan on driving to the park myself since I have an AP


----------



## courtney1188

I’m sure this is on the thread somewhere, but I’m having trouble finding it - what kind of coffee maker do they have in the rooms?


----------



## SL6827

Does anyone know in which buildings the 3-bedroom units are located?  Are there a good many of these and are they easy or perhaps harder to rent one?  Are these units on the lower levels of the buildings or mostly on the higher levels?


----------



## pepperandchips

courtney1188 said:


> I’m sure this is on the thread somewhere, but I’m having trouble finding it - what kind of coffee maker do they have in the rooms?


Hi Courtney! They are full size drip coffee makers that take cone type filters. I can no longer remember the brand but something like Mr. Coffee.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

Will it be impossible to book a two bedroom presidential suite for May 2020 if I try now? Not an owner, just planning our family vacation.


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Will it be impossible to book a two bedroom presidential suite for May 2020 if I try now? Not an owner, just planning our family vacation.


It is possible, start shopping around. Generally, you will pay more to book early, however.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

Upatnoon said:


> It is possible, start shopping around. Generally, you will pay more to book early, however.


Okay, when is the best time to book? I read 60 days for the best prices, but my anxiety would be through the roof waiting until that point. I’m a planner, and like to have all the details ironed out months in advance.


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Okay, when is the best time to book? I read 60 days for the best prices, but my anxiety would be through the roof waiting until that point. I’m a planner, and like to have all the details ironed out months in advance.


Until you start shopping, you don't know what kind of deal you can find. If waiting until 60 days out is too stressful, it's not worth saving a few bucks.  Do what works best for you.


----------



## Cynt

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Okay, when is the best time to book? I read 60 days for the best prices, but my anxiety would be through the roof waiting until that point. I’m a planner, and like to have all the details ironed out months in advance.



If you like, you can book directly on the WBC website.  That way you won't go crazy waiting for the 60 day mark.  Make a note of their cancellation policy, I believe if it's not a promotion of any kind it's a 72 hour cancellation policy.  Around 90 - 60 days start looking at other options Vacation Strategy and/or upgrade, ebay, etc. Cancel your WBC website reservation when you find a better deal.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Do all the towers have 3 bedroom units? I just booked a 3 bedroom in July for 7 days.(for $895, thank you ebay) We usually do a 2 bedroom and like tower 3.


----------



## Upatnoon

MommyPoppins said:


> Do all the towers have 3 bedroom units? I just booked a 3 bedroom in July for 7 days.(for $895, thank you ebay) We usually do a 2 bedroom and like tower 3.


All the towers have 3 bedroom units.


----------



## MommyPoppins

keishashadow said:


> Lol, In the gambling world, I’m a minnow.  In vegas, they know the drill
> 
> Suggest just sliding it across the counter and stating you hope that “whatever request you have” is available.
> 
> At WBC i wouldn’t expect more than a specific building, upper floor, etc be granted as I’m thinking they run close to max Occupancy.




All this "sandwich" talk has my laughing. In reality though, they are not allowed to accept money at the desk. We had a wonderful girl who was able to put my parents, sister and her family and my family in the same building,(two different rooms, in the tower we requested))same floor, and give us the view we wanted, all by 1pm. (we ALWAYS arrive in the morning because we drive from SW Florida.) My husband was so thankful he wanted to give her a $20 for going out of her way. She WOULD NOT accept it.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Upatnoon said:


> All the towers have 3 bedroom units.



Do you happen to know how many 3 bedroom units are available in all?


----------



## MommyPoppins

Has anyone ordered pizza while here? NOT from the resort? We would like that option on our first night, just in case we don't get in a room and get our groceries delivered early.


----------



## pepperandchips

MommyPoppins said:


> Has anyone ordered pizza while here? NOT from the resort? We would like that option on our first night, just in case we don't get in a room and get our groceries delivered early.


We had Flipper’s delivered before. It was delicious and no hassle!


----------



## missingdisneymore

They definitely take tips at the desk.


----------



## MommyPoppins

missingdisneymore said:


> They definitely take tips at the desk.


 The girl who helped us didn't. She said they are not allowed and can get into trouble. So I guess it depends on if they want to risk it.


----------



## missingdisneymore

MommyPoppins said:


> The girl who helped us didn't. She said they are not allowed and can get into trouble. So I guess it depends on if they want to risk it.


Or if the manager is standing behind them.


----------



## keishashadow

missingdisneymore said:


> Or if the manager is standing behind them.


lol, true.  

I’m sure the original idea of ‘sandwiching’ the $ between CC & photo ID was to somewhat obscure the money.  However, nearly every time in Vegas, the clerk removes the $, opens it up and places on the counter in front of them.  Cameras are everywhere there


----------



## SL6827

I am wanting to know about the amount of 3-bedrooms they have.  I know the most common is 2, but I just wonder how many 3-bedroom units they have.


----------



## Herbatlees

Our original reservation was at SVR but RCI upgraded us to Bonnet Creek. 
I am traveling with young children, that still take naps. Which tower would be best for us?

Also, at SVR the balconies were screened in, so I wasn't worried about them. Although I'd like a nice view, preferably of the pool or fireworks, I don't think I would like to be too high up. Which floor would be best?


----------



## Herbatlees

IS WBC considered "on property"? Do we receive magic bands or any other onsite amenity?


----------



## Upatnoon

Herbatlees said:


> IS WBC considered "on property"? Do we receive magic bands or any other onsite amenity?


WBC is not on property. It is next door to the Carribean Beach resort, and surrounded by Disney property, but is not a Disney resort and you receive no Disney amenities.

Anyone can put their tickets on a magic band, however, you would have to buy them or use one from a previous trip. You won't get one for staying at WBC.


----------



## Upatnoon

Herbatlees said:


> Our original reservation was at SVR but RCI upgraded us to Bonnet Creek.
> I am traveling with young children, that still take naps. Which tower would be best for us?
> 
> Also, at SVR the balconies were screened in, so I wasn't worried about them. Although I'd like a nice view, preferably of the pool or fireworks, I don't think I would like to be too high up. Which floor would be best?



Almost every room has a view of either the pools or fireworks and many have views of both. As for naps, the resort is easy to get in an out of and has speedy elevators. The balconies all have railings, of course.


----------



## SL6827

If we wanted to do close to a week at the end of May, first of June, when is the best time to book?  Is this a high demand time, or maybe just a high demand time for certain units.  I would love a 3-bedroom, but would take a 2-bedroom, on the sixth floor or below.


----------



## HappyWifeBeth

SL6827 said:


> Does anyone know in which buildings the 3-bedroom units are located?  Are there a good many of these and are they easy or perhaps harder to rent one?  Are these units on the lower levels of the buildings or mostly on the higher levels?



We had a 3-bedroom unit in Tower 5 on a higher level.  It was nice, but they seem to get rented out pretty quickly.  There were 6 adults, 2 kids, and a baby -- we were very comfortable!  Not cramped at all


----------



## SL6827

HappyWifeBeth said:


> We had a 3-bedroom unit in Tower 5 on a higher level.  It was nice, but they seem to get rented out pretty quickly.  There were 6 adults, 2 kids, and a baby -- we were very comfortable!  Not cramped at all


Ya, I have a feeling our chances are better with a 2-bedroom, and we can work with that.  But I am concerned about the possibilities of being put on a high floor.  The anxiety is gives me is awful.  But I think more people ask for a higher floor than a lower one, right?


----------



## SL6827

How comfortable are the sleeper couches in the living rooms?  This will be a game changer if not too comfortable.  Would most certainly need a 3-bedroom if not.


----------



## lizbaby007

SL6827 said:


> Ya, I have a feeling our chances are better with a 2-bedroom, and we can work with that.  But I am concerned about the possibilities of being put on a high floor.  The anxiety is gives me is awful.  But I think more people ask for a higher floor than a lower one, right?



I feel most people ask for a higher up floor preferring the view and less ground traffic noise. So you would probable be ok with getting a room lower down. I know last time we checked in we were offered the second floor parking lot view but advised we didnt mind waiting if it meant we could possibly get a higher floor.  They were unable to accomodate us with a higher floor as they were booked full. Which was fine. As far as the ratio of 3 bedroom units per floor/tower.....thats an interesting question. Ill be there in Sept and will ask around.


----------



## SL6827

lizbaby007 said:


> I feel most people ask for a higher up floor preferring the view and less ground traffic noise. So you would probable be ok with getting a room lower down. I know last time we checked in we were offered the second floor parking lot view but advised we didnt mind waiting if it meant we could possibly get a higher floor.  They were unable to accomodate us with a higher floor as they were booked full. Which was fine. As far as the ratio of 3 bedroom units per floor/tower.....thats an interesting question. Ill be there in Sept and will ask around.


Ok, thanks.  I will only need a 3-bedroom if the sleeper couch is not very comfortable, and I am betting they aren't.


----------



## Cynt

SL6827 said:


> How comfortable are the sleeper couches in the living rooms?  This will be a game changer if not too comfortable.  Would most certainly need a 3-bedroom if not.



A sleeper sofa, is a sleeper sofa is a sleeper sofa.  If you're staying 1 or 2 nights the sleeper sofa is ok. Anything over that I would get the 3 bdrm, especially if the sleeper sofa is for anyone over 10 yrs of age.


----------



## SL6827

Cynt said:


> A sleeper sofa, is a sleeper sofa is a sleeper sofa.  If you're staying 1 or 2 nights the sleeper sofa is ok. Anything over that I would get the 3 bdrm, especially if the sleeper sofa is for anyone over 10 yrs of age.


3 bedroom it is.


----------



## SL6827

Looked at pricing for fun with a 2- bedroom for the dates of November 3-8th.  Cheaptickets- 1213.52 and TripBound- 580.00.  That is unreal.


----------



## JBLBEBPB1127

I have a few questions about booking WBC:
1) If I book through their website directly will I have to sit through a timeshare presentation?
2) If I book through a different website besides theirs, are there any restrictions or exclusions from the amenities? (For example, if we were to go to a different property as a guest of a relative there are amenities we could get as guests of the owners BUT if you stay there and aren't an owner or guest of one you have to pay for the amenities.)

Is there anything I should know about booking through them vs. booking through another site? My husband prefers to go direct although it does look like other sites have our dates slightly cheaper. We're not interested at all in a timeshare presentation OR in purchasing a timeshare.


----------



## pepperandchips

JBLBEBPB1127 said:


> I have a few questions about booking WBC:
> 1) If I book through their website directly will I have to sit through a timeshare presentation?
> 2) If I book through a different website besides theirs, are there any restrictions or exclusions from the amenities? (For example, if we were to go to a different property as a guest of a relative there are amenities we could get as guests of the owners BUT if you stay there and aren't an owner or guest of one you have to pay for the amenities.)
> 
> Is there anything I should know about booking through them vs. booking through another site? My husband prefers to go direct although it does look like other sites have our dates slightly cheaper. We're not interested at all in a timeshare presentation OR in purchasing a timeshare.


It is possible to book a discounted rate through Wyndham timeshares that will require you to attend a presentation - usually this will be disclosed in fine print but you can usually tell if the price is “too good to be true” (usually something like a promotional rate of $299 for a stay or something like that). If you book directly through the website usually the only drawback is the price is higher than you’d pay for a stay through a mega renter. If you’re paying the prevailing rate through Wyndham there’s no obligation to attend a timeshare pitch. 

Unless you book one of those promotional rates that require a presentation, you are not obligated to attend one. They will try to get you to attend one when you check in if you visit the activities/parking pass desk. I always dodge it and leave out the side door. You DONT need a parking pass. It’s the timeshare desk. I’ve never had a problem dodging them at WBC, and the only unpleasant experience I had with Wyndham timeshares was at Clearwater Beach where there’s not a separate timeshare counter.

All amenities are available to you as a “guest” of an owner as well as booked directly through Wyndham. Some recreation activities require a fee but you’ll see that disclosed (like a sundae bar with an asterisk by it or similar).


----------



## JBLBEBPB1127

pepperandchips said:


> It is possible to book a discounted rate through Wyndham timeshares that will require you to attend a presentation - usually this will be disclosed in fine print but you can usually tell if the price is “too good to be true” (usually something like a promotional rate of $299 for a stay or something like that). If you book directly through the website usually the only drawback is the price is higher than you’d pay for a stay through a mega renter. If you’re paying the prevailing rate through Wyndham there’s no obligation to attend a timeshare pitch.
> 
> Unless you book one of those promotional rates that require a presentation, you are not obligated to attend one. They will try to get you to attend one when you check in if you visit the activities/parking pass desk. I always dodge it and leave out the side door. You DONT need a parking pass. It’s the timeshare desk. I’ve never had a problem dodging them at WBC, and the only unpleasant experience I had with Wyndham timeshares was at Clearwater Beach where there’s not a separate timeshare counter.
> 
> All amenities are available to you as a “guest” of an owner as well as booked directly through Wyndham. Some recreation activities require a fee but you’ll see that disclosed (like a sundae bar with an asterisk by it or similar).




This is very helpful! Thank you so much!

I don't think that it's a promotional rate or anything. We're going in Feb 2020 and it's showing $1600 for a 2BR for the week with 25% off for booking in advance. I will read the fine print, though.


----------



## MommyPoppins

SL6827 said:


> I am wanting to know about the amount of 3-bedrooms they have.  I know the most common is 2, but I just wonder how many 3-bedroom units they have.


Me too. I don't think anyone knows.


----------



## SL6827

I know check in is at like 4, but I wonder how often they are able to get guest in their rooms early.  I know the past few trips with Disney we got in around 1:30, but I had a couple of times we got in before 11 am.  I guess it just depends on the day and the guest coming and going, as with Disney resorts.  

And I wonder if you arrive very early if that might help your chances of a request for tower location.


----------



## Jarmo

SL6827 said:


> I know check in is at like 4, but I wonder how often they are able to get guest in their rooms early.  I know the past few trips with Disney we got in around 1:30, but I had a couple of times we got in before 11 am.  I guess it just depends on the day and the guest coming and going, as with Disney resorts.
> 
> And I wonder if you arrive very early if that might help your chances of a request for tower location.



I'm sure it's dependent on the season but I had a room available at WBC at 11am during a September trip.  I actually think the room has been available early 3 of the 4 times I've stayed there.


----------



## JBLBEBPB1127

One more question--if our family books a 2BR and our friends book a 1BR could we request them near each other or are they in separate buildings/areas?


----------



## SL6827

JBLBEBPB1127 said:


> One more question--if our family books a 2BR and our friends book a 1BR could we request them near each other or are they in separate buildings/areas?


I am thinking you could request them together,  but man I would hate to take that chance on whether or not they would be close, so I would like to get a 3-bedroom for my family trip.


----------



## JBLBEBPB1127

SL6827 said:


> I am thinking you could request them together,  but man I would hate to take that chance on whether or not they would be close, so I would like to get a 3-bedroom for my family trip.



Unfortunately, 3BRs are sold out for our trip dates.


----------



## SL6827

JBLBEBPB1127 said:


> Unfortunately, 3BRs are sold out for our trip dates.


Oh law, when are you going?


----------



## pepperandchips

JBLBEBPB1127 said:


> One more question--if our family books a 2BR and our friends book a 1BR could we request them near each other or are they in separate buildings/areas?


As long as you and your friends collectively booked two deluxes or two presidentials those unit types should be available in the same building. Even in tower six there are a mix of presidential and deluxe units. If you ask when you arrive the worst they can say is “no” - just let them know you’re willing to wait.

And the buildings really are not far from one another. If one unit is in building 4, for example, and one in building 5 it is a very short walk and they share parking.


----------



## BostonEd

Cynt said:


> A sleeper sofa, is a sleeper sofa is a sleeper sofa.  If you're staying 1 or 2 nights the sleeper sofa is ok. Anything over that I would get the 3 bdrm, especially if the sleeper sofa is for anyone over 10 yrs of age.


I agree that if you're staying for a week or more, go for the 3 bedroom. 

But a sleeper sofa is NOT a sleeper sofa etc. The ones they have at WBC, at least in the refurbed rooms, are the best I've ever encountered. Truly felt like a regular bed. Believe me, I've slept in some crappy sofa-beds. This is not one of them.


----------



## SL6827

BostonEd said:


> I agree that if you're staying for a week or more, go for the 3 bedroom.
> 
> But a sleeper sofa is NOT a sleeper sofa etc. The ones they have at WBC, at least in the refurbed rooms, are the best I've ever encountered. Truly felt like a regular bed. Believe me, I've slept in some crappy sofa-beds. This is not one of them.


Oh, really?  A stay of 5 nights is what I am thinking.  So not all rooms are refurbed or what?


----------



## BostonEd

That's really up to you. 5 nights is a longish time to be dealing with folding up a sofa-bed every day. But for the savings, it might be worth it. I think all the rooms have been refurbed by this point, but people who have gone more often than me can give more info.


----------



## SL6827

BostonEd said:


> That's really up to you. 5 nights is a longish time to be dealing with folding up a sofa-bed every day. But for the savings, it might be worth it. I think all the rooms have been refurbed by this point, but people who have gone more often than me can give more info.


Ya, I would like to hear more reviews on this.


----------



## MommyPoppins

SL6827 said:


> I know check-in is at like 4, but I wonder how often they are able to get guest in their rooms early.  I know the past few trips with Disney we got in around 1:30, but I had a couple of times we got in before 11 am.  I guess it just depends on the day and the guest coming and going, as with Disney resorts.
> 
> And I wonder if you arrive very early if that might help your chances of a request for tower location.


We always check-in before 12, and have always gotten our room request and a room early.


----------



## SL6827

MommyPoppins said:


> We always check-in before 12, and have always gotten our room request and a room early.


Are you members there?  ( your husband favors mine somewhat, lol)


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

Would you stay WBC if only doing Seaworld, Aquatica and Discovery Cove for a week in May?


----------



## pepperandchips

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Would you stay WBC if only doing Seaworld, Aquatica and Discovery Cove for a week in May?


Are you planning to visit Disney Springs at all or eat at the Disney resorts or anything? If not, then I would probably choose a resort closer to Sea World. I have considered the Sheraton Vistana Villages on I Drive a few times and i think I’d give it a whirl for a Sea World trip. Not to mention I think it would just make me sad to stay at WBC and be so close to Disney if I had no Disney plans at all.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

pepperandchips said:


> Are you planning to visit Disney Springs at all or eat at the Disney resorts or anything? If not, then I would probably choose a resort closer to Sea World. I have considered the Sheraton Vistana Villages on I Drive a few times and i think I’d give it a whirl for a Sea World trip. Not to mention I think it would just make me sad to stay at WBC and be so close to Disney if I had no Disney plans at all.


Yes, we will be visiting Disney Springs and a Chicago style pizza place near there. We may do one after hours event at Magic Kingdom, as well.


----------



## pepperandchips

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Yes, we will be visiting Disney Springs and a Chicago style pizza place near there. We may do one after hours event at Magic Kingdom, as well.


Well then I would probably consider WBC, as I’m a creature of habit and really do like the resort. It has a great pool complex and I love how convenient it is to Disney Springs. If there’s not traffic you’re also pretty convenient to I-4 to get up to Seaworld as well.


----------



## klk77

Anyone know the purpose of the bracelets?  We checked in two days ago, and the adults were given bracelets to wear.  I noticed at the pool gate a sign saying they had to be worn.  This is new to me, since here about a year ago.  My bracelet is green, and I think I also saw purple and white one


----------



## SL6827

klk77 said:


> Anyone know the purpose of the bracelets?  We checked in two days ago, and the adults were given bracelets to wear.  I noticed at the pool gate a sign saying they had to be worn.  This is new to me, since here about a year ago.  My bracelet is green, and I think I also saw purple and white one


I imagine to keep out people who are staying there.  Makes sense.


----------



## phinz

SL6827 said:


> I imagine to keep out people who are staying there.  Makes sense.


 Maybe hotel guests were using the time share pools?


----------



## SL6827

phinz said:


> Maybe hotel guests were using the time share pools?


I think they are open to all guest, hotel or timeshare. I am referring to people who aren't staying on property at all.


----------



## klk77

it just seemed odd that there were different colours (now see grey, green, and purple/white coloured bands).  No sign about needing to wear them at the hotel pool.


----------



## SL6827

klk77 said:


> it just seemed odd that there were different colours (now see grey, green, and purple/white coloured bands).  No sign about needing to wear them at the hotel pool.


Well that is strange about no signs about wearing them at the pool.  When we stayed at the Yacht Club and Beach Club Villas, we had different colored bands every day to get into the pool.


----------



## Spanky

JBLBEBPB1127 said:


> One more question--if our family books a 2BR and our friends book a 1BR could we request them near each other or are they in separate buildings/areas?


The buildings at WBC all have a mixture of 1 bedroom, 2 bedrooms, 3 bedrooms and 4 bedrooms. The exception is the presidential 1,2&3 bedrooms are all in building 6.  I would think the front desk could put you in the same building - maybe not on the same floor.


----------



## phinz

SL6827 said:


> I think they are open to all guest, hotel or timeshare. I am referring to people who aren't staying on property at all.



I don't know how people who aren't staying on property would readily get in, since you have to either check in at the gate or use your room key to open the other gate.


----------



## SL6827

phinz said:


> I don't know how people who aren't staying on property would readily get in, since you have to either check in at the gate or use your room key to open the other gate.


I don't know then?  But still curious about the band's.


----------



## Upatnoon

phinz said:


> I don't know how people who aren't staying on property would readily get in, since you have to either check in at the gate or use your room key to open the other gate.



People can make up a story, like "I'm here for the timeshare tour," or "I'm here to pick someone up." or they can park at the Wyndham Grand and say they are going to a meeting or lunch or whatever. 

Perhaps the WBC staff noticed a few people taking advantage of their facilities and decided to use the bands for a while as a deterrent.  It's an easy tool to make it a bit uncomfortable for pool crashers.


----------



## SL6827

Upatnoon said:


> People can make up a story, like "I'm here for the timeshare tour," or "I'm here to pick someone up." or they can park at the Wyndham Grand and say they are going to a meeting or lunch or whatever.
> 
> Perhaps the WBC staff noticed a few people taking advantage of their facilities and decided to use the bands for a while as a deterrent.  It's an easy tool to make it a bit uncomfortable for pool crashers.


Ya, young, broke, college aged males will try just about anything for some free fun.


----------



## pepperandchips

phinz said:


> I don't know how people who aren't staying on property would readily get in, since you have to either check in at the gate or use your room key to open the other gate.


It is easy to get 6 or 8 keys when you check in - you can then give your 7 extra keys to 7 vehicles’ worth of people to come and use the WBC amenities.


----------



## SL6827

pepperandchips said:


> It is easy to get 6 or 8 keys when you check in - you can then give your 7 extra keys to 7 vehicles’ worth of people to come and use the WBC amenities.


Ahhhhh, interesting.


----------



## missingdisneymore

SL6827 said:


> Ya, young, broke, college aged males will try just about anything for some free fun.


Not just “young, broke, college aged males”.......

We’ve watched entire families drive up, back into parking spots by the grills between the main building and Tower 4, claim 2, 3 or 4 picnic tables, set the kiddos off to the pool while the adults set up the place like their personal patio, unloading full sized coolers, lawn games, the works.  They flat out admit they are locals without a pool at home and like to hang out at WBC for the atmosphere, music, entertainment, etc.  

And even when WBC started the key card to get in bit to try and stop it a few years ago, they just kept one they got from someone and flash it at the gate attendant like the gate won’t open.  It’s ridiculous.


----------



## SL6827

missingdisneymore said:


> Not just “young, broke, college aged males”.......
> 
> We’ve watched entire families drive up, back into parking spots by the grills between the main building and Tower 4, claim 2, 3 or 4 picnic tables, set the kiddos off to the pool while the adults set up the place like their personal patio, unloading full sized coolers, lawn games, the works.  They flat out admit they are locals without a pool at home and like to hang out at WBC for the atmosphere, music, entertainment, etc.
> 
> And even when WBC started the key card to get in bit to try and stop it a few years ago, they just kept one they got from someone and flash it at the gate attendant like the gate won’t open.  It’s ridiculous.


Ridiculous.  Maybe the bands might help with this?  But only if WBC enforces such.


----------



## MommyPoppins

SL6827 said:


> Are you members there?  ( your husband favors mine somewhat, lol)


No, we just rent off eBay.


----------



## supamaki

Does anyone know if the 1BR Presidential Units are all in Tower 6, or can they be anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

supamaki said:


> Does anyone know if the 1BR Presidential Units are all in Tower 6, or can they be anywhere?
> 
> Thanks!



All 1BR, 2BR and 3BR presidential units are in Tower 6 on the upper floors. 4BR presidentials are found in all the towers.


----------



## robinb

Good morning Bonnet Creekers!

We checked in early evening on Saturday. I made no requests. We were assigned a ‘fireworks’ view in Building 5 over the parking garage. Thank goodness we are on the 12th floor!  

The unit is really nice. I am very glad we changed from 2 Disney rooms to a WBC 2BR.  There have been a couple of hiccups, but those having to be offsite this trip.  We have APs and we are not allowed to get FPs on our 8th morning here because we have a DVC trip planned in mid-October.  We are simply not allowed anymore because we are using up our FPs in October. I still don’t understand all of it, except we are screwed.  Also, my DD wanted to go home yesterday about an hour before our Rock and Roll FPs. It’s dreadfully hot here so I didn’t blame her but I knew her boyfriend would love the ride. If we had stayed onsite I would have simply told her to take the bus home. I guess I could have told her to Uber.


----------



## SL6827

The view is not that important to me but I would love to be close to the pools, lazy river around buildings 4, 5 or 6.  But I really need a room closer to the ground.


----------



## HappyWifeBeth

Do you have to call to book a presidential?  Those are the nicer rooms, correct?


----------



## supamaki

Upatnoon said:


> All 1BR, 2BR and 3BR presidential units are in Tower 6 on the upper floors. 4BR presidentials are found in all the towers.


Thanks so much!


----------



## supamaki

HappyWifeBeth said:


> Do you have to call to book a presidential?  Those are the nicer rooms, correct?


If you're an owner you need to be a member of CLUB Wyndham Presidential Reserve. As a renter, which I am, when I was looking, the presidential unit was specifically offered.


----------



## HappyWifeBeth

Just checking to see if anyone has used instacart for grocery delivery lately?  Last time we were at WBC a couple months ago, during check-in the lady told me they will not let any delivery drivers through the gates so don't bother trying...


----------



## SL6827

HappyWifeBeth said:


> Just checking to see if anyone has used instacart for grocery delivery lately?  Last time we were at WBC a couple months ago, during check-in the lady told me they will not let any delivery drivers through the gates so don't bother trying...


Wow.


----------



## KristenCarll

Feeling pretty excited. After our last two family trips being onsite(Port Orleans Riverside and Grand Floridian) I just was not looking to splurge so much on our rooms. So instead I have booked a 3 BDRM Deluxe at Bonnet Creek for Feb 4th-Feb 14th. I have always heard such great things about staying here, and like that we will still have a bit of a resort feel with the amenities that BC offers. We rent a car anyway so I feel that saving such a significant amount of money will be huge for our family.  Anyone have any special things that we should not miss out on while staying there?


----------



## HappyWifeBeth

KristenCarll said:


> Feeling pretty excited. After our last two family trips being onsite(Port Orleans Riverside and Grand Floridian) I just was not looking to splurge so much on our rooms. So instead I have booked a 3 BDRM Deluxe at Bonnet Creek for Feb 4th-Feb 14th. I have always heard such great things about staying here, and like that we will still have a bit of a resort feel with the amenities that BC offers. We rent a car anyway so I feel that saving such a significant amount of money will be huge for our family.  Anyone have any special things that we should not miss out on while staying there?




We love staying onsite too (Grand Floridian is my favorite), but you can't beat the price of WBC!  Plus.... having separate bedrooms means that all of us get more rest!  

It's a little thing, but our favorite thing was feeding the fish   My kids are younger (4 and 7 now), but they had so much fun watching the fish eat


----------



## SL6827

Really wondering about them not allowing grocery delivery?  What do you do in that case, meet up on the road for your order, lol?


----------



## HappyWifeBeth

SL6827 said:


> Really wondering about them not allowing grocery delivery?  What do you do in that case, meet up on the road for your order, lol?


I'm not sure.  I'm hoping somebody comments saying they had no problem with the delivery!! LOL


----------



## KristenCarll

I will be really curious to get the answer about this as well as we like doing a garden grocer order in advance.


----------



## KristenCarll

I will be really curious to get the answer about this as well as we like doing a garden grocer order in advance.


HappyWifeBeth said:


> We love staying onsite too (Grand Floridian is my favorite), but you can't beat the price of WBC!  Plus.... having separate bedrooms means that all of us get more rest!
> 
> It's a little thing, but our favorite thing was feeding the fish   My kids are younger (4 and 7 now), but they had so much fun watching the fish eat


I think the separate bedrooms is going to be huge as we were used to cramming 6 of us into a room before my son came along, and my daughter was still young. Now we can spread out and not worry.


----------



## blobula

I received a quote from Vacation Strategy for a stay next year to take into consideration against staying at a Disney resort. Besides the total are there any other fees that I should be aware of paying?


----------



## missingdisneymore

HappyWifeBeth said:


> Just checking to see if anyone has used instacart for grocery delivery lately?  Last time we were at WBC a couple months ago, during check-in the lady told me they will not let any delivery drivers through the gates so don't bother trying...


That’s absolute hooey.  Had an instacart and an Amazon grocery delivery done within 2 weeks without any issues.


----------



## HappyWifeBeth

missingdisneymore said:


> That’s absolute hooey.  Had an instacart and an Amazon grocery delivery done within 2 weeks without any issues.


Thanks!!


----------



## pepperandchips

blobula said:


> I received a quote from Vacation Strategy for a stay next year to take into consideration against staying at a Disney resort. Besides the total are there any other fees that I should be aware of paying?


The only major thing I can think of is parking at the theme parks (or other transportation cost if you decided to use rideshare or something). There are not parking or resort fees. At check in, the resort places a hold on your credit card but I have never had a problem with it being released or anything after my stay.


----------



## pigletto

While on the topic of grocery delivery ...
When you get a delivery can it come to the lobby of the building you are staying in ? Or do you need to go to the main building ?


----------



## SL6827

What does that main building consist of where you check in at for the WBC, the timeshare side?  Not the hotel side.


----------



## missingdisneymore

pigletto said:


> While on the topic of grocery delivery ...
> When you get a delivery can it come to the lobby of the building you are staying in ? Or do you need to go to the main building ?


They can leave it with Bell Services at the main building who will store it for you (alcohol depends on who you buy from) and you can pick it up or have BS bring it to you, or you can meet them in the entrance/lobby of your building (they can’t get in without you).  They don’t go up to the floors.


----------



## pigletto

missingdisneymore said:


> They can leave it with Bell Services at the main building who will store it for you (alcohol depends on who you buy from) and you can pick it up or have BS bring it to you, or you can meet them in the entrance/lobby of your building (they can’t get in without you).  They don’t go up to the floors.


Thank you !


----------



## supamaki

SL6827 said:


> What does that main building consist of where you check in at for the WBC, the timeshare side?  Not the hotel side.



It's a huge area, with a little store that has drins, some food and some vacation stuff (Tshirts, mugs, floaties, etc). There's a Wyndham check iin desk that's shaped like a U with the ends flared out \__/
Then there's a desk for Sea World and one for Disney, and maybe for Universal. It's really really huge.


----------



## supamaki

Question for everyone. I recently rented a 1BR Presidential for my wife and I and just got notified that we were upgraded to a 3BR deluxe. It's just us and I was looking forward to the Presidential floor in tower 6. Can I get that back? Is it silly to turn down a 3 BR?


----------



## BostonEd

If it is just two of you, I wouldn't call going from a 1BR presidential to a 3BR deluxe an upgrade. What on earth are you going to do with 2 empty bedrooms in a slightly less nice room? I would stick with the 1BR presidential, no question.


----------



## katallo

I agree with Boston Ed.  If there were 3 or 4 I would consider it an upgrade.


----------



## Upatnoon

supamaki said:


> Question for everyone. I recently rented a 1BR Presidential for my wife and I and just got notified that we were upgraded to a 3BR deluxe. It's just us and I was looking forward to the Presidential floor in tower 6. Can I get that back? Is it silly to turn down a 3 BR?


It could be the owner you are renting from had the room upgraded by Wyndham and may not be able to "downgrade" you because the 1BR may no longer be available. You'll just have to see if it is still available.


----------



## robinb

This is just to remind people or to order pizza from the places that slip flyers under your door.  We didn’t, but check out these two flyers from (supposedly) 2 different places. The names are different and the front is slightly different but the backs are identical.


----------



## MommyPoppins

HappyWifeBeth said:


> Just checking to see if anyone has used instacart for grocery delivery lately?  Last time we were at WBC a couple months ago, during check-in the lady told me they will not let any delivery drivers through the gates so don't bother trying...


 We were there in April and had instacart deliver several times and amazon prime. 


pigletto said:


> While on the topic of grocery delivery ...
> When you get a delivery can it come to the lobby of the building you are staying in ? Or do you need to go to the main building ?


Depends on the driver. I had them leave it with bell services and bring it to the tower before.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

pepperandchips said:


> Well then I would probably consider WBC, as I’m a creature of habit and really do like the resort. It has a great pool complex and I love how convenient it is to Disney Springs. If there’s not traffic you’re also pretty convenient to I-4 to get up to Seaworld as well.


We ended up booking a two bedroom timeshare  at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for eight nights with Ken Price (Vacation Upgrades). The price was so much lower than any onsite hotel room during the same dates. And the space is not even comparable, I mean two full bedrooms, two full bathrooms,  and a full kitchen cannot be beat for the price! Thanks again for your help! Now we are super excited to have our first off-site stay in Orlando! I’m sure I will be back a few times between now and May to find out more about WBC.


----------



## ael611

So we are flying in Sept. 7...our plan was to take a car service from MCO to WBC with a quick grocery stop for food.  I'm sure the stores are all pretty wiped out right now.  Do you guys think they'll be restocked by then or should I look into other options?  Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Upatnoon

ael611 said:


> So we are flying in Sept. 7...our plan was to take a car service from MCO to WBC with a quick grocery stop for food.  I'm sure the stores are all pretty wiped out right now.  Do you guys think they'll be restocked by then or should I look into other options?  Suggestions welcome!


They will be restocked tomorrow. Nothing is slowing deliveries. The "shortages" are over quickly.


----------



## staceywj

I have been in contact with Ken and VS and they have no availability for my dates.  I have also emailed Farrell's.  Does anyone have reputable VRBO owners or other owners that I can try?


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

staceywj said:


> I have been in contact with Ken and VS and they have no availability for my dates.  I have also emailed Farrell's.  Does anyone have reputable VRBO owners or other owners that I can try?


Try Tripbound and Redweek, too.


----------



## Smbmoyers

staceywj said:


> I have been in contact with Ken and VS and they have no availability for my dates.  I have also emailed Farrell's.  Does anyone have reputable VRBO owners or other owners that I can try?


There is a board on Facebook called Club Wyndham Timeshare-Owners helping Owners-Rentals Welcome that you can try! I own at Wyndham but all my points are tied up at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## Smbmoyers

Quick question: has Bonnet limited Grubhub delivery? I don’t see any options popping up on the app!


----------



## staceywj

Smbmoyers said:


> There is a board on Facebook called Club Wyndham Timeshare-Owners helping Owners-Rentals Welcome that you can try! I own at Wyndham but all my points are tied up at the moment. Good luck!


Thank you, I will check it out!


----------



## staceywj

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Try Tripbound and Redweek, too.


Thanks!  I will do that, too!


----------



## lizbaby007

Woot! 7 days to go!!


----------



## HappyWifeBeth

We just got back today and I already want to book again!!! 

We did the timeshare sales pitch thing...  won't do that again!  LOL


----------



## staceywj

HappyWifeBeth said:


> We just got back today and I already want to book again!!!
> 
> We did the timeshare sales pitch thing...  won't do that again!  LOL



That was torture!  Time versus money and it was not worth our time!


----------



## HappyWifeBeth

staceywj said:


> That was torture!  Time versus money and it was not worth our time!



The girl was so rude too!  Plus, I thought it was a little deceptive that they offered me a 7 day stay as the gift, which I did receive, but they didn't tell me that it's not a stay at WBC!  LOL  I don't want to stay at some lousy hotel for a week.


----------



## staceywj

HappyWifeBeth said:


> The girl was so rude too!  Plus, I thought it was a little deceptive that they offered me a 7 day stay as the gift, which I did receive, but they didn't tell me that it's not a stay at WBC!  LOL  I don't want to stay at some lousy hotel for a week.


Exactly the same w us.  There were Only a selection of hotels that we could have booked.  We didn’t even use it.  Never again!


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

HappyWifeBeth said:


> We just got back today and I already want to book again!!!
> 
> We did the timeshare sales pitch thing...  won't do that again!  LOL


What incentive did they give you in return? Did you agree after arriving, or book knowing you were obligated?


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> What incentive did they give you in return? Did you agree after arriving, or book knowing you were obligated?


Oh, oops. I see the seven day stay at another hotel.


----------



## Cynt

That happened to me at the Wyndham Labelle maison in NOLA. Aaarrgghh so frustrating. And the system you have to use to book was awful plus no availability. I think they should disclose you will not stay at this property but one of our old less desirable locations. 

My sales guy was upset too. He thought he had a sell. I was asking all the right questions, acting interested, etc. When I said no thanks but thank you. He was visibly upset. I had him take me on the tour too. LOL!


----------



## supamaki

Cynt said:


> My sales guy was upset too. He thought he had a sell. I was asking all the right questions, acting interested, etc. When I said no thanks but thank you. He was visibly upset. I had him take me on the tour too. LOL!



I always want to pull those people aside and tell them "don't listen to anything this person is saying"


----------



## Biggen

Avoid the sales desk at all costs.  Get your room key and get out of the lobby!


----------



## robinb

Cynt said:


> That happened to me at the Wyndham Labelle maison in NOLA. Aaarrgghh so frustrating. And the system you have to use to book was awful plus no availability. I think they should disclose you will not stay at this property but one of our old less desirable locations.
> 
> My sales guy was upset too. He thought he had a sell. I was asking all the right questions, acting interested, etc. When I said no thanks but thank you. He was visibly upset. I had him take me on the tour too. LOL!


When I checked into WBC I told the "parking" person that I had zero interest in a timeshare presentation (with a huge smile).  They laughed and gave me my parking pass.

The worst experience I had was in Hawaii at the *Hilton Waikoloa Village*. We did the tour for $200 in hotel credit and a bunch of HHonors points. We were very clear that we were not buying since my DH had a ton of HHonors points and we owned at DVC. At the end of the 90 minutes, the salesperson literally pointed to a photo of her son and told us that we were taking food out of his mouth by not buying . She then made us wait for another 30 minutes alone while she wandered away (probably passive aggressively getting back at us). We finally tracked down the manager to get out of there since we had to pick up our DD from the childcare by a certain time. I was furious that we were treated so poorly but I held my tongue at the time or I would have blown my top. I wanted to go back and report her but once I was out of there I didn't want to go back.


----------



## MommyPoppins

staceywj said:


> I have been in contact with Ken and VS and they have no availability for my dates.  I have also emailed Farrell's.  Does anyone have reputable VRBO owners or other owners that I can try?


Shelby vacations and check eBay. Shelby and vacation strategy both list on eBay.


----------



## MommyPoppins

Here now. The place is a ghost town. Thankfully they finally opened the pools back up, after closing them on Monday. 

We were able to get our 3 bedroom at 11am on Tuesday, lake view. 

No problems having pizza delivered or instacart.


----------



## Cynt

Nice to hear the WBC is OK.  I'll be there in 3 weeks to the day. Can't wait. I have already mentally checked out on my job and a still have a ton of things to do before I leave. LOL!! Thank goodness this isn't a quarter end!  

Enjoy the rest of your trip. Hopefully the parks are just as empty.


----------



## staceywj

MommyPoppins said:


> Shelby vacations and check eBay. Shelby and vacation strategy both list on eBay.


I finally got reservations.  I had to book from two separate agencies.  I am hoping the reservation can be combined upon arrival.  I made sure I booked the same type of unit.


----------



## ael611

2 DAYS!!! That is all.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

staceywj said:


> I finally got reservations.  I had to book from two separate agencies.  I am hoping the reservation can be combined upon arrival.  I made sure I booked the same type of unit.


We had to do the same with Ken. He said they will combine at check-in, and we will stay in the same unit. But, you can always call ahead now to be sure. I don’t know about you, but I like to know about any hiccups ahead of time.


----------



## VAlegacy




----------



## Feej

We're booked in for 3 weeks in February, so I'll probably be asking lots of questions in here. 

Is it feasible to take Uber's etc to the parks and Disney Springs for the time we're there? Are they very far away?


----------



## pepperandchips

Feej said:


> We're booked in for 3 weeks in February, so I'll probably be asking lots of questions in here.
> 
> Is it feasible to take Uber's etc to the parks and Disney Springs for the time we're there? Are they very far away?


Ask away!!!

Ubers are totally feasible. Even when we have a car we often like to take an Uber or Lyft to let someone else take care of the stressful part. You can even check prices and times in the app (click to change your pickup location). 

Disney Springs, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios are extremely close. Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom are also nearby. 

Usually I would budget $10-15 per ride if I am using UberX, the economy option, plus a small tip of $3 or so. We save so much by staying at WBC i feel justified splurging on as many Uber rides as I’d like. 

3 weeks would be a dream!!! You’ll love it, I’m sure.


----------



## Feej

pepperandchips said:


> Ask away!!!
> 
> Ubers are totally feasible. Even when we have a car we often like to take an Uber or Lyft to let someone else take care of the stressful part. You can even check prices and times in the app (click to change your pickup location).
> 
> Disney Springs, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios are extremely close. Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom are also nearby.
> 
> Usually I would budget $10-15 per ride if I am using UberX, the economy option, plus a small tip of $3 or so. We save so much by staying at WBC i feel justified splurging on as many Uber rides as I’d like.
> 
> 3 weeks would be a dream!!! You’ll love it, I’m sure.


Thanks for the great info! We considered hiring a car, however parking costs and driving on the wrong side of the road led us to Uber. 
We can't wait for this trip. It's our honeymoon actually.


----------



## Biggen

Driving in on property is a breeze.  Don't discount it.  Been going for 10+ years now and we drive to every park/Downtown Disney from WBC.  Never taken a taxi or Uber or whatever they call it nowadays.

I understand if you don't want to mess with a car but don't let anyone tell you its too difficult to do.  Disney has done an excellent jobs with road signs and directions.


----------



## KristinU

Feej said:


> Thanks for the great info! We considered hiring a car, however parking costs and driving on the wrong side of the road led us to Uber.
> We can't wait for this trip. It's our honeymoon actually.



Congratulations!

Like @pepperandchips we Uber/Lyft at times even though we rent a car.  Especially if we know we'll be having an adult beverage or if we're park hopping and plan to end at a different park than we start at.  For Epcot, our favorite is to rideshare over to Boardwalk then walk in to Epcot through the International Gateway entrance.


----------



## staceywj

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> We had to do the same with Ken. He said they will combine at check-in, and we will stay in the same unit. But, you can always call ahead now to be sure. I don’t know about you, but I like to know about any hiccups ahead of time.


Will do, that is a good idea!


----------



## supamaki

I was told there are no pool/lake facing 1BR presidential rooms, they only face the other way. Can anyone confirm this? If this is true, is there a particular side of the building that's got a better view than the other?


----------



## ael611

We just walked through the door in NH after a wonderful week at Bonnet Creek! Already miss it! After MANY years of staying onsite at Disney resorts,  Bonnet Creek will now be our "go-to" resort moving forward! We had such an amazing time!!


----------



## ael611

Feej said:


> We're booked in for 3 weeks in February, so I'll probably be asking lots of questions in here.
> 
> Is it feasible to take Uber's etc to the parks and Disney Springs for the time we're there? Are they very far away?


We just got back and used Uber and Lyft the entire time! It was awesome! We used the Lyft Minnie Van for Magic Kingdom since they drop you off right in front of the gates...all other parks we used regular Uber.  It was so much easier than any other trip we've taken!


----------



## babydoll65

ael611 said:


> We just got back and used Uber and Lyft the entire time! It was awesome! We used the Lyft Minnie Van for Magic Kingdom since they drop you off right in front of the gates...all other parks we used regular Uber.  It was so much easier than any other trip we've taken!


You can have Lyft drop you off at the Contemporary resort and walk over to Mk. The bag check on the walkway going to Mk is much faster than the main bag check in front of Mk. We did this many times last week.


----------



## PavlovPluto

ael611 said:


> We just got back and used Uber and Lyft the entire time! It was awesome! We used the Lyft Minnie Van for Magic Kingdom since they drop you off right in front of the gates...all other parks we used regular Uber.  It was so much easier than any other trip we've taken!



Do the Lyft/Uber apps show the driver what tower you're at for pick up?


----------



## pepperandchips

PavlovPluto said:


> Do the Lyft/Uber apps show the driver what tower you're at for pick up?


Yes, but just be certain you ensure you’re confirming your pickup location on the map in the correct place. I always use the in-app messaging feature to confirm to my driver “we are at Tower 4” or whatever the case may be.


----------



## StarShine3

Yes, and you can add the tower # to the pick up instructions. For drop off, it defaults to the main building but when you pull into the resort just tell your driver your building number. They will drop you there.


----------



## ael611

babydoll65 said:


> You can have Lyft drop you off at the Contemporary resort and walk over to Mk. The bag check on the walkway going to Mk is much faster than the main bag check in front of Mk. We did this many times last week.





PavlovPluto said:


> Do the Lyft/Uber apps show the driver what tower you're at for pick up?


They pick you up according to your GPS location so yes, they will pick you up at your building.  The parks all have designated pick up/drop off areas so just look for the "ride share" signs when you leave the parks.  The drop off and pick up areas were the same location so they're super easy to find!


----------



## cammie810

KristinU said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Like @pepperandchips we Uber/Lyft at times even though we rent a car.  Especially if we know we'll be having an adult beverage or if we're park hopping and plan to end at a different park than we start at.  For Epcot, our favorite is to rideshare over to Boardwalk then walk in to Epcot through the International Gateway entrance.


Shhh!!!! Don't be telling everyone about the bat route!!!


----------



## robinb

PavlovPluto said:


> Do the Lyft/Uber apps show the driver what tower you're at for pick up?


The apps use GPS to tell the driver where you are and you verify your location when you request the ride. My DD took Uber to/from Disney Springs without a problem.


----------



## babydoll65

ael611 said:


> They pick you up according to your GPS location so yes, they will pick you up at your building.  The parks all have designated pick up/drop off areas so just look for the "ride share" signs when you leave the parks.  The drop off and pick up areas were the same location so they're super easy to find!


Anytime I would need a ride by Lyft to mk, I always put in for the Contemporary resort since it much quicker than getting dropped off at the ttc. You do not HAVE to only get dropped off at the ttc unless you really want to ride the monorail. I do the same when going to Epcot, I have them drop off at the Boardwalk and go through the international gateway which usually works out to be quicker.


----------



## supamaki

Not sure if I've seen this before but tower 5 is closed for renovation until Nov 4th.


----------



## Upatnoon

cammie810 said:


> Shhh!!!! Don't be telling everyone about the bat route!!!



In the near future, you'll be able to uber to the Caribbean Beach resort next door and take the skyliner to Epcot or Hollywood


----------



## snappy

Upatnoon said:


> In the near future, you'll be able to uber to the Caribbean Beach resort next door and take the skyliner to Epcot or Hollywood



Love it!


----------



## wowser

Looking to stay at WBC for the first time (June 2020) and hoping to get some help with some questions and any good tips.  We have been doing yearly trips to WDW and always stayed at the Sheraton Vistana Villages.  This time we will start at the Disney Beach Resort for a couple nights and then move to WBC for a week.  We are a family of 5 with 3 kids between 7-13.  Typically we rope drop, head back at 2ish and hangout at the resort pools, and then head back to WDW at night (we will have a car).

1. I understand that we can use the fitness center at the Grand?  Is that correct? We are big into fitness so workout every morning and the gym at the Grand looks so much better than WBC.
2. Any specific tower we should request at check-in for easiest parking, best pool, walking distance to the grand fitness center?
3. Do they let you access the pool/hot tubs before 8AM?  Would like to get in an early morning swim or just soak in the hot tub.
4. Going to be booking through Tripbound?  Any experiences with them?
5.  Any other tips for us?

I've been hesitant to pull the trigger on WBC given that we have so much experience with Sheraton Vistana Villages and we love it there, but the proximity and pools of WBC look wonderful.

Thanks a lot in advance for any feedback.


----------



## pepperandchips

@wowser what kind of Unit are you looking at? That might impact the tower options. In my experience each tower has its own positive and negative attributes. I don’t like Tower 6 personally but many do. It’s the tower that contains the majority of the presidential units and has its own reception desk and is generally more bustling. I prefer the quieter towers. To be near the Grand, I think you’d want tower 3 or tower 5 or 6. Based on my own preferences I’d ask for tower 5 or tower 3. I find the parking availability to be pretty similar for all of the towers - near tower 4/5 there is a small parking deck and tower 6 connects to the Grand and you can use a covered deck there too. 

I haven’t used tripbound or the fitness centers and am not an early swimmer so I can’t answer your other questions but I’m sure someone will be along who can help.


----------



## Upatnoon

wowser said:


> Looking to stay at WBC for the first time (June 2020) and hoping to get some help with some questions and any good tips.  We have been doing yearly trips to WDW and always stayed at the Sheraton Vistana Villages.  This time we will start at the Disney Beach Resort for a couple nights and then move to WBC for a week.  We are a family of 5 with 3 kids between 7-13.  Typically we rope drop, head back at 2ish and hangout at the resort pools, and then head back to WDW at night (we will have a car).
> 
> 1. I understand that we can use the fitness center at the Grand?  Is that correct? We are big into fitness so workout every morning and the gym at the Grand looks so much better than WBC.
> 2. Any specific tower we should request at check-in for easiest parking, best pool, walking distance to the grand fitness center?
> 3. Do they let you access the pool/hot tubs before 8AM?  Would like to get in an early morning swim or just soak in the hot tub.
> 4. Going to be booking through Tripbound?  Any experiences with them?
> 5.  Any other tips for us?
> 
> I've been hesitant to pull the trigger on WBC given that we have so much experience with Sheraton Vistana Villages and we love it there, but the proximity and pools of WBC look wonderful.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for any feedback.



1. Yes, you can use the Grand
2. Tower 6 is connected to the Grand. If you book a 2 or 3 bedroom presidential you will be guaranteed to be in Tower 6. Towers 5 and 3 are also close to the Grand. Bonnet Creek is very walkable, so don't fret about where you are.
3. Not sure about pool hours. Your room has a large whirlpool tub for soaking. 
4. There are many, many places to book WBC. Shop around and find something you are comfortable with.
5. My tip is to include plenty of resort time since there is plenty to do there. Also, when shopping for a reservation, don't drive yourself crazy trying to find the best bottom-dollar deal. You can chase and chase because there are so many ways to book. Final tip, don't go on the timeshare tours no matter what gift cards or deals they wave at you.


----------



## wowser

Thank you both for the reply and information.   Very helpful.  I just made a reservation for a 2bdrm deluxe through Tripbound for 7 nights at WBC, and after looking at the resort map Tower 5 looks to be what would work best for us.  Thanks again!  Really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## tlmadden73

I was looking at Priceline for a hotel and saw a "4-Star Express deal" for $103 in the Bonnet Creek area. 

Which hotel do we think that would be? The Hilton? How is it? 

Looking for a potential last minute room for early November (have an October trip planned at a Disney resort, but I think we may end up cancelling - just not feeling it this year taking my son out of school for a week (after taking 3 trips since last November), so the wife and I may head down in early November before the APs run out (also our anniversary)).


----------



## pepperandchips

tlmadden73 said:


> I was looking at Priceline for a hotel and saw a "4-Star Express deal" for $103 in the Bonnet Creek area.
> 
> Which hotel do we think that would be? The Hilton? How is it?
> 
> Looking for a potential last minute room for early November (have an October trip planned at a Disney resort, but I think we may end up cancelling - just not feeling it this year taking my son out of school for a week (after taking 3 trips since last November), so the wife and I may head down in early November before the APs run out (also our anniversary)).


Come on over to the priceline express thread and we'll all be glad to help you: https://www.disboards.com/threads/priceline-express-deals.3598657/page-202

It's most helpful if you can also let everyone know how many reviews and any other details (like the resort fee and whether there are bed options). There are also instructions on the thread I linked above to using Hotel Canary, a great Chrome Browser plugin that helps narrow down the options. Your PL Express result is almost certainly not the Wyndham Vacation Ownership (timeshare) Resort which is the primary focus of this thread, so I think you'll find more help generally in the priceline thread.


----------



## shaunaday

Hey all!

Our VRBO rental was pulled from the rental market for our upcoming March trip, so we are scrambling. I’d like to book a 3BR for March 6-15 at the best price possible. I’ve scrolled through lots of pages...and can’t find this exact question; so can you guys help me? Usually we use VRBO but after this incident, we are willing to expand our vacation rental sources. So where can I get the best deal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Biggen

shaunaday said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Our VRBO rental was pulled from the rental market for our upcoming March trip, so we are scrambling. I’d like to book a 3BR for March 6-15 at the best price possible. I’ve scrolled through lots of pages...and can’t find this exact question; so can you guys help me? Usually we use VRBO but after this incident, we are willing to expand our vacation rental sources. So where can I get the best deal? Thanks in advance!



Tripbound, Vacation Upgrade, Vacation Strategy, Shelby Resorts, Red Week, eBay, etc..

I've used all of them.  I generally book with Tripbound and then as I get closer to the time of the tip start checking eBay.  I saved $250 last time by going with a Shelby Resorts eBay listing I found vs using Tripbound.  Tripbound wasn't able to match it so I cancelled with them and booked through the eBay/Shelby Resorts listing.


----------



## shaunaday

Biggen said:


> Tripbound, Vacation Upgrade, Vacation Strategy, Shelby Resorts, Red Week, eBay, etc..
> 
> I've used all of them.  I generally book with Tripbound and then as I get closer to the time of the tip start checking eBay.  I saved $250 last time by going with a Shelby Resorts eBay listing I found vs using Tripbound.  Tripbound wasn't able to match it so I cancelled with them and booked through the eBay/Shelby Resorts listing.


Thank you so much!! I appreciate your referrals and tips!! I’m excited to finally be checking out WBC!!!


----------



## katallo

If anyone has used the shuttle from WBV to Disney Springs, do you have a choice of being dropped off at West or East end of DS?


----------



## NatureBoyChris

katallo said:


> If anyone has used the shuttle from WBV to Disney Springs, do you have a choice of being dropped off at West or East end of DS?



I'd recommend just using Lyft or Uber personally.


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

Will the Minnie Vans pick up/drop off at WBC/V?


----------



## Upatnoon

DisneyDoesMyHair said:


> Will the Minnie Vans pick up/drop off at WBC/V?


There have been multiple reports in this thread that they do.


----------



## pepperandchips

katallo said:


> If anyone has used the shuttle from WBV to Disney Springs, do you have a choice of being dropped off at West or East end of DS?


I haven’t ridden the shuttle myself but it appears it would use the west side bus depot. The east side/marketplace space that was the former location of the bus depot is now rideshare pick up/drop off. I didn’t see any buses over there.


----------



## katallo

Thanks so much!!


----------



## inspectorgadget

My family and I stayed at WBC last week. We were in Tower 3. It was a quiet tower and there were no difficulties parking, even when returning late at night. I rented a 2 bdrm from Vacation Strategy, but we were upgraded to a 3 bdrm upon check in (that hasn't happened to us before and we've stayed there many times.) We overlooked Hollywood Studios, a golf course and the gondolas (darn it, they weren't open to the public when we were there). We were able to watch the Star Wars fireworks from Hollywood Studios every night.

Tower 5 is closed but that pool - the big lazy river - is still open. Every previous visit, that pool has always been busy, but not this time.  Sometimes we were the only ones there! I'm assuming it's because no one is staying at that tower.

Also, I followed suggestions and got Flippers Pizza our first night. It was really good but on the pricier side.


----------



## Cynt

Yesterday I woke up at WBC.  This morning I woke up, at home in my bed to the alarm clock to get ready for work.  CALGON please take me back to WBC.  WBC is still a great place to stay.  My MIL loved it!!! She usually stays on site. Now she sees and understands why we book WBC.

This was just a short trip for a softball tourny.  I realized two days at Disney IS NOT ENOUGH for me. We went to MK and AK. My 2 favorite parks.  Although we had a fabulous time and I did all my favorite things I still felt like I missed something. YEAH DHS and EP. LOL!!!  So note to self if you only have two real park days, go ahead and get a 4 day pass to visit the other parks, even if it's only for 2 or 3 hours between games. And NOPE I can't park hop from MK or AK. I just can't. I have to go from sun up to sun down. Blame it on my ADHD, OCD, IDK. I just can't hop from my fav parks. LOL!!!


----------



## PedsRN2213

We leave in just over a month and I have tried searching for some of these questions, but some have been a dead end.

1. Our plane lands around 8:30 pm so by the time we get our luggage, an Uber, and get all checked in is will be kinda late. Are there pizza places that deliver late at night? Or is there a restaurant on site that is open late?

2. Does the resort have a shuttle to and from the airport?

3. What is the difference between the towers? Some prefer one over the other and I don’t understand why.


----------



## Upatnoon

1. There is a pizza place at the resort that I recall is open until 11 p.m. You can also order from area pizza places, like Flippers. If I arrived that late I would just eat at the airport.
2. No shuttle
3. All the towers are fine, but some are a shorter walk to certain amenities, like the lazy river or the playground. Making requests and seeking some kind of room advantage is a game many seem to play at Disney. People are seeking some sort of perceived advantage. This is why Disneyworld has created so many different room categories, to charge extra for every request possible. At WBC, there are only two categories, Deluxe and presidential, and where you land is pretty much luck.


----------



## PedsRN2213

Thank you! One more question, I forgot to include it in my first post. If we have food delivered, from Walmart or Prime Now, and it is delivered prior to our arrival (between 7-8pm). Will they hold it and refrigerate items like Disney’s bell services does?


----------



## chicagoshannon

PedsRN2213 said:


> Thank you! One more question, I forgot to include it in my first post. If we have food delivered, from Walmart or Prime Now, and it is delivered prior to our arrival (between 7-8pm). Will they hold it and refrigerate items like Disney’s bell services does?


Yes they refrigerate and hold the grocery items.

Just to add something about room requests, actual owners are technically allowed to request rooms/areas. Others are not supposed to be able to.  Sometimes they honor requests but not usually ahead of time.  We've stayed in towers 2, 3 and 6.  We love 3 the best because parking is easier and it seems quieter.  Tower 6 is probably the most requested but is also the busiest.  We no longer request (even though we're owners) because all the towers are pretty good!


----------



## Upatnoon

PedsRN2213 said:


> Thank you! One more question, I forgot to include it in my first post. If we have food delivered, from Walmart or Prime Now, and it is delivered prior to our arrival (between 7-8pm). Will they hold it and refrigerate items like Disney’s bell services does?


Yes they will


chicagoshannon said:


> Yes they refrigerate and hold the grocery items.
> 
> Just to add something about room requests, actual owners are technically allowed to request rooms/areas. Others are not supposed to be able to.  Sometimes they honor requests but not usually ahead of time.  We've stayed in towers 2, 3 and 6.  We love 3 the best because parking is easier and it seems quieter.  Tower 6 is probably the most requested but is also the busiest.  We no longer request (even though we're owners) because all the towers are pretty good!



For years the resort has been plagued with people calling ahead requesting a "fireworks view."


----------



## chicagoshannon

Upatnoon said:


> Yes they will
> 
> 
> For years the resort has been plagued with people calling ahead requesting a "fireworks view."


yes but they pretty much ignore it and have said time and again they don't take requests from non owners.  Basically it's luck of the draw with renters.


----------



## PedsRN2213

Thanks everyone! Hopefully it is nice and not cold so we won’t be spending a ton of time inside!


----------



## Portugal1000

This is our last full day at BC, been here 14 nights and will be sad to leave tomorrow. Lost count of how many times we’ve stayed here, must be at least 10. Just as good as ever. In tower 4 in what looks like a newly refurbished 2 bed. Only my husband and I on this trip, first time our son hasn’t come, he’s 19 now and although I have missed him terribly we have had a wonderful time. Friends here with us and in tower 6. We all fly back to London tomorrow. 
Really can’t fault BC. The place is spotless as always. The pools are fantastic. I have any pool I like to myself in the morning so if you like early morning swim this is great. I wish they would open pools a little earlier than 8 though, even if it was just one pool 
Anyone undecided about staying here I would definitely say go for it. This is with out a doubt the best value accommodation I have ever stayed in and I travel a lot. I can only dream about staying somewhere like this in Europe for the price. We always book with Ken and Denise and Vacation Upgrades. Top class service as always. 
I could actually come here and not visit any parks. I think some people do that, especially over the weekend. 
Can’t wait to come back.


----------



## AK Tay

We leave in 10 short days. So very excited. Can someone psot the October Activities list.
Thank you


----------



## Biggen

We are leaving this Friday and heading to WBC.


AK Tay said:


> We leave in 10 short days. So very excited. Can someone psot the October Activities list.
> Thank you


We drive down this Friday.  If no one posts it by then, I'll snap a picture and post it for you.


----------



## Cordy2424

Feej said:


> Thanks for the great info! We considered hiring a car, however parking costs and driving on the wrong side of the road led us to Uber.
> We can't wait for this trip. It's our honeymoon actually.



Congratulations!!!!! I would add though that if you have an early morning ADR in one of the parks - please, please Minnie Van it. The Minnie Vans (through the Lyft app) are the only cars that can get you as close as the Disney Buses are allowed to get. Most Ubers or other car shares can take you to Ticket & Transportation, but not the actual park entrances. We made that mistake one morning trying to get to CRT for an early breakfast and got there 30 min late. Uber dropped us at the TTC and we took the ferry over (monorail lines were much worse). Luckily the hostess took pity on us and still was able to let us have our meal. A Minnie Van would have been probably twice the price of an economy size carshare, but it would have been INVALUABLE in saving us that stress!


----------



## pepperandchips

Cordy2424 said:


> Congratulations!!!!! I would add though that if you have an early morning ADR in one of the parks - please, please Minnie Van it. The Minnie Vans (through the Lyft app) are the only cars that can get you as close as the Disney Buses are allowed to get. Most Ubers or other car shares can take you to Ticket & Transportation, but not the actual park entrances. We made that mistake one morning trying to get to CRT for an early breakfast and got there 30 min late. Uber dropped us at the TTC and we took the ferry over (monorail lines were much worse). Luckily the hostess took pity on us and still was able to let us have our meal. A Minnie Van would have been probably twice the price of an economy size carshare, but it would have been INVALUABLE in saving us that stress!


You can also use uber or lyft to be dropped off at a nearby resort (such as the Contemporary for Magic Kingdom) for 1/3 of the price of a Minnie Van. Right now from WBC a standard lyft would be $13.40 to the Contemporary. A Minnie Van from WBC to Magic Kingdom is $40.06. It’s a few minutes walk from the Contemporary over to the Magic Kingdom, no monorail or boat required.


----------



## Belle5

We are usually onsite vacationers but stayed once in a WBC 4 bed presidential unit (before the days of 60 day vs 30 FP+ in MDE).  We are once again looking to stay next April at WBC.  I am wondering, for those who have recently stayed at WBC, if you had any trouble booking FP+ for attractions in Star Wars Land and/or Pandora, etc.  Did everyone get to ride the newest attractions even with only reserving FPs 30 days out? Thank you!


----------



## KristinU

Belle5 said:


> We are usually onsite vacationers but stayed once in a WBC 4 bed presidential unit (before the days of 60 day vs 30 FP+ in MDE).  We are once again looking to stay next April at WBC.  I am wondering, for those who have recently stayed at WBC, if you had any trouble booking FP+ for attractions in Star Wars Land and/or Pandora, etc.  Did everyone get to ride the newest attractions even with only reserving FPs 30 days out? Thank you!


We haven't been since SWGE, but for FoP, we've been able to ride both by snagging FPs and by rope-dropping.  We've even snagged same-day fastpasses for it twice now, once during spring break.  So being diligent in refreshing the app has paid off for us.  We also sometimes book our arrival night at a Disney value resort and book any hard to get fastpasses on that first day using the 60 day window.


----------



## robinb

Cordy2424 said:


> Congratulations!!!!! I would add though that if you have an early morning ADR in one of the parks - please, please Minnie Van it. The Minnie Vans (through the Lyft app) are the only cars that can get you as close as the Disney Buses are allowed to get. Most Ubers or other car shares can take you to Ticket & Transportation, but not the actual park entrances. We made that mistake one morning trying to get to CRT for an early breakfast and got there 30 min late. Uber dropped us at the TTC and we took the ferry over (monorail lines were much worse). Luckily the hostess took pity on us and still was able to let us have our meal. A Minnie Van would have been probably twice the price of an economy size carshare, but it would have been INVALUABLE in saving us that stress!


You can Uber to the Contemporary and walk over.

Edited: I’m at the Contemporary now and it’s less than a 10 minute walk.


----------



## PavlovPluto

If you Uber to the Contemporary, what do you say to the guard at the gate? We went to Chef Mickey's there a couple of years ago, and the guard grilled us about why we were there, and wanted to see papers from the driver. I'm hoping there was just heightened security at the time...


----------



## pepperandchips

PavlovPluto said:


> If you Uber to the Contemporary, what do you say to the guard at the gate? We went to Chef Mickey's there a couple of years ago, and the guard grilled us about why we were there, and wanted to see papers from the driver. I'm hoping there was just heightened security at the time...


The Uber driver says “I’m dropping off guests, Uber” and the gate attendant either asks to see Uber Driver’s ID or waves and says welcome home.


----------



## AK Tay

I have heard there are now wrist bands required at the resort. I have family that comes every year for the afternoon down from Jacksonville just to visit and BBQ. Will they still be able to come as our guests?


----------



## pepperandchips

Belle5 said:


> We are usually onsite vacationers but stayed once in a WBC 4 bed presidential unit (before the days of 60 day vs 30 FP+ in MDE).  We are once again looking to stay next April at WBC.  I am wondering, for those who have recently stayed at WBC, if you had any trouble booking FP+ for attractions in Star Wars Land and/or Pandora, etc.  Did everyone get to ride the newest attractions even with only reserving FPs 30 days out? Thank you!


Star Wars doesn’t have fastpass yet and there hasn’t been an announcement about when fastpass might be available. 

You’re probably not going to be able to book Flight of Passage in Pandora or Slinky Dog Dash in Toy Story Land at 30 days. With all the money you’ll save by staying at WBC I would suggest looking at after hours or early morning event offerings (up charge tickets) to ensure you can ride those attractions if it’s important to your party. Otherwise, as has been noted, you can always wait in standby and check for same day fastpass with refreshing. Flight of Passage in particular has a very low wait at park closing (in addition to the previous recommendation of rope drop) and the new Millenium falcon ride waits look like they haven’t been too bad. 

Personally I would choose WBC anyway but I have the luxury of visiting often, and we don’t all get that opportunity so only you can decide!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We weren't able to book Flight of Passage, Slinky Dog, or 7 Dwarves at 30 days.  Haven't tried since we originally booked yet.  We go in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Belle5

AK Tay said:


> I have heard there are now wrist bands required at the resort. I have family that comes every year for the afternoon down from Jacksonville just to visit and BBQ. Will they still be able to come as our guests?


How many of relatives come from Jacksonville? How big is your condo? If your condo sleeps 8 but you only have 4 using it most of the week, and if there are four relatives coming from Jacksonville, you could just register them as staying in your room for the week and get wrist bands for them.  However, if you are staying in a condo that sleeps four and there are four of you staying for the week, plus eight relatives coming from Jacksonville...


----------



## Cordy2424

pepperandchips said:


> The Uber driver says “I’m dropping off guests, Uber” and the gate attendant either asks to see Uber Driver’s ID or waves and says welcome home.



That is good to know. When we were there in November, we were often grilled by guards about going on property with an Uber. We tried to Uber to Wilderness Lodge so we could check out the resort and ride the boat over to MK, but the guard made our Uber turn around since we weren't staying at that resort and didn't have a dining reservation. Our other drop offs we luckily had a dining reservation, but it made us nervous about trying the Contemporary drop off. 

We will have to try this in January when we are back!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

What kind of bracelets do they make you wear now?  Last Feb there weren't bracelets.  Are they removable? I don't want to keep a bracelet on for 11 days!


----------



## Biggen

Yeah, I've not heard of bracelets either.  We check in on Friday (10/11) so and I'll post if this is a new thing or not.

It seems strange they would require bracelets.  Its not like a beach resort where guests from different condo/hotels can walk the beach and enter the resort.  WBC is basically walled off from everything.


----------



## IrishGuy

Looking to book a trip June 1st to June 15th it says on the website none available is that because they are booked up or not released yet?

Thanks


----------



## Biggen

IrishGuy said:


> Looking to book a trip June 1st to June 15th it says on the website none available is that because they are booked up or not released yet?
> 
> Thanks


Are you talking about the hotel or the actual condo?  Most of us book through 3rd parties.  I've never used their webpage to book a unit.


----------



## IrishGuy

Thanks what 3rd parties do you use?


----------



## Belle5

KristinU said:


> We also sometimes book our arrival night at a Disney value resort and book any hard to get fastpasses on that first day using the 60 day window.


When we stayed onsite at SSR a year and a half ago I wasn't able to get FoP, Frozen and something else (can't think at the moment) until 60+5 days out.  In other words, all the onsite people had booked up the hard-to-get FPs  using their own 60+ ?(however many days out) benefit. If I had only booked SSR for one night it would have done me absolutely no good as all the FoP FP+ were gone right at 60 days.  As I sit here thinking of staying onsite for one night before moving to Bonnet Creek...I'm thinking it might be a lot of hassle with little benefit.  Thoughts?


----------



## Biggen

IrishGuy said:


> Thanks what 3rd parties do you use?



Vacation Strategy, Vacation Upgrade, Tripbound, Ebay, RedWeek, Sky Auction, Shelby Rentals, etc...  I've used about all of them.  I generally use Tripbound and eBay now.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Belle5 said:


> When we stayed onsite at SSR a year and a half ago I wasn't able to get FoP, Frozen and something else (can't think at the moment) until 60+5 days out.  In other words, all the onsite people had booked up the hard-to-get FPs  using their own 60+ ?(however many days out) benefit. If I had only booked SSR for one night it would have done me absolutely no good as all the FoP FP+ were gone right at 60 days.  As I sit here thinking of staying onsite for one night before moving to Bonnet Creek...I'm thinking it might be a lot of hassle with little benefit.  Thoughts?


Yes now that they closed the loophole of being able to  book 60 days out daily after your check in day (we had AP's and would stay one night at Disney and then were able to daily book 60 days out) it isn't worth the hassle of having to move resorts.


----------



## Belle5

chicagoshannon said:


> Yes now that they closed the loophole of being able to  book 60 days out daily after your check in day (we had AP's and would stay one night at Disney and then were able to daily book 60 days out) it isn't worth the hassle of having to move resorts.


Let me make sure I have this straight.  It used to be that if we stayed one night on property but had 7 day tickets attached we could book 60 days out for each of the 7 days...one day at a time.  You are saying the 7 day passes no longer matter...that the only days we can book FPs 60 days out is 60 days from our onsite stay.  Do I understand correctly?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Belle5 said:


> Let me make sure I have this straight.  It used to be that if we stayed one night on property but had 7 day tickets attached we could book 60 days out for each of the 7 days...one day at a time.  You are saying the 7 day passes no longer matter...that the only days we can book FPs 60 days out is 60 days from our onsite stay.  Do I understand correctly?


yes.  You could book arrival day and checkout day, so 2 days.  The rest you would have to wait until 30 days out.  I believe that changed in February.  You would also loose your FP if you happened to cancel your onsite stay.


----------



## Biggen

Can’t you still use the Ft Wilderness loophole and reserve a campsite but not use it. That way you can get the 60 day FP that way as well?


----------



## pepperandchips

Cordy2424 said:


> That is good to know. When we were there in November, we were often grilled by guards about going on property with an Uber. We tried to Uber to Wilderness Lodge so we could check out the resort and ride the boat over to MK, but the guard made our Uber turn around since we weren't staying at that resort and didn't have a dining reservation. Our other drop offs we luckily had a dining reservation, but it made us nervous about trying the Contemporary drop off.
> 
> We will have to try this in January when we are back!!


The word on the street is that there is one CM at WL who’s pretty grumpy and overly turns people away more than necessary. It’s happened to us in our car, never an Uber. They really should have no problem letting you in in an Uber. The Uber is not parking there. I would say “we’re getting breakfast with friends at Contempo Cafe” or something if they ask at the Contemporary, but I’ve personally never gotten any questions. You can always make a friend in the lobby


----------



## AK Tay

Belle5 said:


> How many of relatives come from Jacksonville? How big is your condo? If your condo sleeps 8 but you only have 4 using it most of the week, and if there are four relatives coming from Jacksonville, you could just register them as staying in your room for the week and get wrist bands for them.  However, if you are staying in a condo that sleeps four and there are four of you staying for the week, plus eight relatives coming from Jacksonville...


Only 2 over the age of 70 and only for the afternoon. So not an issue however I Called to confirm our reservation and asked. It was only during the busy summer months.


----------



## AK Tay

Biggen said:


> Yeah, I've not heard of bracelets either.  We check in on Friday (10/11) so and I'll post if this is a new thing or not.
> 
> It seems strange they would require bracelets.  Its not like a beach resort where guests from different condo/hotels can walk the beach and enter the resort.  WBC is basically walled off from everything.


I did call and it was a summer crowd control. No longer being used. We will arrive on the 20th. Can hardly wait. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## robinb

chicagoshannon said:


> What kind of bracelets do they make you wear now?  Last Feb there weren't bracelets.  Are they removable? I don't want to keep a bracelet on for 11 days!


They are gel type wristbands (think the yellow livestrong ones that were popular) that come off. We were there in August and my DD and her boyfriend swam every day and didn’t wear them.


----------



## megs1313

In the beginning stages of planning a trip for 18 in 2021. I have checked the old threads, but the photos don't seem to be working on any of them. Does anyone have links with photos of the layouts? TIA!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Biggen said:


> Can’t you still use the Ft Wilderness loophole and reserve a campsite but not use it. That way you can get the 60 day FP that way as well?


I think so but those campsites aren't cheap.  I think I paid $75 for the one night we used it in May 2018.  Mulitply that by 7 or more nights and you have to decide if it's worth it.  Not to mention  the Fort is highly saught after and that makes it so someone who legit wants to stay there can't.


----------



## Belle5

chicagoshannon said:


> I think so but those campsites aren't cheap.  I think I paid $75 for the one night we used it in May 2018.  Mulitply that by 7 or more nights and you have to decide if it's worth it.  Not to mention  the Fort is highly saught after and that makes it so someone who legit wants to stay there can't.



And to add to that...60 days only gets you two days of FPs (unless your throwaway campsite is for your entire stay).  As someone informed me above, the rules have changed.  If you only pay for one night on property you can no longer go back into your MDE "daily" to reserve FPs for the length of your ticket.  Only 60 days from your check-in and check-out day can be used for FP reservations. Virtually NO hard-to-get FP attractions are available right at 60 days, anyway...so that makes paying for one night at a campsite pretty useless (and frustrating when you realize you just paid that  money to get no "good" FPs).


----------



## SL6827

Anyone know if WBC is more in demand during say the first week of June verses the end of July?


----------



## Upatnoon

SL6827 said:


> Anyone know if WBC is more in demand during say the first week of June verses the end of July?



Demand is probably not much different as WBC runs pretty full pretty much all year, however, there are fewer kids on summer vacation on the first week in June,, so it might be a tad easier.


----------



## Spanky

SL6827 said:


> Anyone know if WBC is more in demand during say the first week of June verses the end of July?


Even better the first week of June is lower points than summer.


----------



## SL6827

Spanky said:


> Even better the first week of June is lower points than summer.


Well would that make the first of June harder to get then with the lower point requirement?


----------



## SL6827

Upatnoon said:


> Demand is probably not much different as WBC runs pretty full pretty much all year, however, there are fewer kids on summer vacation on the first week in June,, so it might be a tad easier.


Hmmmmmm, ok, well this is opposite of what I thought, but good point.  First of June.


----------



## DTW2WDW

Is there a sweet spot for booking at WBC through third parties like Vacation Strategy?  We're looking at a mid-February stay and I'd like to pull the trigger sometime between now and December.  Obviously, I'd like to get the best rate possible but not at the risk of availability for our dates.  We stayed at Bonnet Creek once before in April 2017 but that was a truly last minute trip and Vacation Strategy was able to piece together a 6 night stay for us at less than 30 days out. TIA.


----------



## Biggen

DTW2WDW said:


> Is there a sweet spot for booking at WBC through third parties like Vacation Strategy?  We're looking at a mid-February stay and I'd like to pull the trigger sometime between now and December.  Obviously, I'd like to get the best rate possible but not at the risk of availability for our dates.  We stayed at Bonnet Creek once before in April 2017 but that was a truly last minute trip and Vacation Strategy was able to piece together a 6 night stay for us at less than 30 days out. TIA.



The closer you book the cheaper it will be of course.  I stopped using VS because their refund policy is pretty bad.  I don't think they give full refunds at all any more.

I started using Tripbound instead.  They give full refunds up to 30 or more out from you arrival time.  What I generally do is book with TB first, and then about 45 days out from arrival start looking around eBay, Redweek, Sky Auction, etc.. for better deals.  I found a sweet deal on eBay from Shelby Rentals for WBC on our last trip that was $250 lower than the price I was paying on Tripbound.  I asked TB if they could match it and they told me no.  So I purchased the eBay one and then took advantage of the refund policy from TB to cancel that one.

I guess what I'm getting at is that so long as you book with a reseller that offers a refund policy you can continue to look around for better deals the closer you get towards your arrival.


----------



## Belle5

Biggen said:


> I stopped using VS because their refund policy is pretty bad.  I don't think they give full refunds at all any more.



Are you sure about that? This is what I'm seeing:

*Non Discounted Inventory Cancellation Policy:*
Cancellations made more than 61 days to arrival will receive 100% refund. Cancellations made 60 - 45 days prior to arrival will result in forfeiture of deposit. Cancellations made 45 - 30 days prior to arrival will result in 50% forfeiture of reservation total. Reservations are finalized at 30 days prior to arrival. Cancellations made 30 days or less to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total. No credits will be given.


----------



## Biggen

Belle5 said:


> Are you sure about that? This is what I'm seeing:
> 
> *Non Discounted Inventory Cancellation Policy:*
> Cancellations made more than 61 days to arrival will receive 100% refund. Cancellations made 60 - 45 days prior to arrival will result in forfeiture of deposit. Cancellations made 45 - 30 days prior to arrival will result in 50% forfeiture of reservation total. Reservations are finalized at 30 days prior to arrival. Cancellations made 30 days or less to arrival will result in 100% forfeiture of reservation total. No credits will be given.


Well then they changed it again. Your policy is how it used to be.  Then about a year ago they did away with all refunds so I stopped using them. I guess they changed it back to a more friendly refund policy.

It’s still worse than Tripbound. Tripbound gives you 100% refund 30 days or more from check in.


----------



## Nomadsz

Hi newbie to the site, stayed in and around Kissimmee and Davenport in hotels and rental villas previously, However after driving over 600 miles in two weeks the last time we went. i am looking at a hotel on or around WDW  we are looking at the Wyndham Grand and keen not to drive too much, the next time i visit. Also having seen that the Skyliner station is next door at the Caribean do the Disney Busses come to the resort, or is there a path where you can you walk across to pick up the busses or Skyliner ?? Thanks


----------



## pepperandchips

Nomadsz said:


> Hi newbie to the site, stayed in and around Kissimmee and Davenport in hotels and rental villas previously, However after driving over 600 miles in two weeks the last time we went. i am looking at a hotel on or around WDW  we are looking at the Wyndham Grand and keen not to drive too much, the next time i visit. Also having seen that the Skyliner station is next door at the Caribean do the Disney Busses come to the resort, or is there a path where you can you walk across to pick up the busses or Skyliner ?? Thanks


Welcome to the thread! 

No, the Disney buses do not service the Bonnet Creek resorts, and there is not a safe walking path to Caribbean Beach. The Wyndham Grand likely has its own shuttle service but it won’t be the Disney buses. I’m not sure about the frequency or reliability as I’ve never stayed at the Grand. There are probably folks in this thread who have stayed at the Grand and might be able to help, but you also might want to post a new thread about it in this sub forum. The chatter and discussion here is mainly about the Wyndham timeshare villas which don’t have a free shuttle. 

Uber and Lyft are fairly inexpensive from all of the Bonnet Creek resorts if that’s an option for your group as well.

If you did want to stay at an offsite resort where you could walk to use the Disney transportation, the Hilton Lake Buena Vista, the Wyndham at Disney Springs, and Buena Vista Palace are all walking distance to Disney Springs where you could pick up the Disney buses (but they do not go to the parks, only to the resorts from Disney Springs).


----------



## katallo

Are any of the WBC towers going through renovations now?


----------



## osufeth24

Looking at staying at WBC rather than a Art of Animation Suite when we come for the Star Wars marathon weekend in April (we're just running the 10k portion of it).  Can't decide which would be better.  It seems AoA is more expensive, but having the bus, and not worrying about driving or ubering is nice, especially right after a run.


----------



## Biggen

katallo said:


> Are any of the WBC towers going through renovations now?


Tower 5 is currently closed for renovations.


----------



## Biggen

osufeth24 said:


> Looking at staying at WBC rather than a Art of Animation Suite when we come for the Star Wars marathon weekend in April (we're just running the 10k portion of it).  Can't decide which would be better.  It seems AoA is more expensive, but having the bus, and not worrying about driving or ubering is nice, especially right after a run.


If your only concern is public transportation then book AoA. If on the other hand you like multi bedroom condos, full kitchens, cheaper pricing, wonderful pools and lazy rivers than book WBC.

Trust me. Once you stay at WBC you probably won’t stay on property again.


----------



## osufeth24

Biggen said:


> If your only concern is public transportation then book AoA. If on the other hand you like multi bedroom condos, full kitchens, cheaper pricing, wonderful pools and lazy rivers than book WBC.
> 
> Trust me. Once you stay at WBC you probably won’t stay on property again.



I've never stayed on a disney property either (closest has been Hilton and Wyndham at Disney Springs), so have nothing to compare to lol.


----------



## Biggen

osufeth24 said:


> I've never stayed on a disney property either (closest has been Hilton and Wyndham at Disney Springs), so have nothing to compare to lol.


If the bus transportation system is a big concern after a marathon for you then on property may be best. Only you can decide that.

Driving and ubering around Disney is a breeze. But maybe not after a marathon I’d imagine just because your body is wrecked by then.


----------



## lizbaby007

DTW2WDW said:


> Is there a sweet spot for booking at WBC through third parties like Vacation Strategy?  We're looking at a mid-February stay and I'd like to pull the trigger sometime between now and December.  Obviously, I'd like to get the best rate possible but not at the risk of availability for our dates.  We stayed at Bonnet Creek once before in April 2017 but that was a truly last minute trip and Vacation Strategy was able to piece together a 6 night stay for us at less than 30 days out. TIA.



It depends. Definitely the closer you get the cheaper it can be. It also depends on who you are booking through and how flexible you are.  We are flexible travelers and find last minute deals all the time! Recently booked a 2 Brm Delux for 4 nights for $319 TOTAL  Scooped it up on Ebay @ 23 days out. Back in august I booked a 3 BRM Presidential Reserve for 4 night for $425 TOTAL. That one was booked just over 1 month out. Thing is in both cases I didn't have specific dates just a time period I would like to go.


----------



## mjfisherdc

What is the best grocery delivery for Bonnet Creek?  I have used garden grocer in the past, but was wondering if there was something less expensive.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mjfisherdc said:


> What is the best grocery delivery for Bonnet Creek?  I have used garden grocer in the past, but was wondering if there was something less expensive.


We used instacart through Publix in Feb and will be using it again on Friday.  It worked out really well.  The driver lets you know when he is on his way.  He arrived a bit before us and was already giving the groceries to Bell services when we arrived.


----------



## shocker

osufeth24 said:


> Looking at staying at WBC rather than a Art of Animation Suite when we come for the Star Wars marathon weekend in April (we're just running the 10k portion of it).  Can't decide which would be better.  It seems AoA is more expensive, but having the bus, and not worrying about driving or ubering is nice, especially right after a run.



I ran in the Princess Marathon years ago, so things may have changed for sure.  But, we had to make our way to Wide World of Sports where the 3 day expo was held for packet pickup.  So, might need to consider transport there & to the actual race.  We stayed on site, but I don't want transport fear to push you on site, that would be Disney's hope.  We actually walked to CR from MK & took the race bus to the expo from there.  If you can coordinate with an on site resort for your stay.

My concern would be getting to the race, not back after the run.  We were up at 4am & on a bus not much later.  You will have to specifically work out your own drop off or investigate driving self with rental car.


----------



## osufeth24

shocker said:


> I ran in the Princess Marathon years ago, so things may have changed for sure.  But, we had to make our way to Wide World of Sports where the 3 day expo was held for packet pickup.  So, might need to consider transport there & to the actual race.  We stayed on site, but I don't want transport fear to push you on site, that would be Disney's hope.  We actually walked to CR from MK & took the race bus to the expo from there.  If you can coordinate with an on site resort for your stay.
> 
> My concern would be getting to the race, not back after the run.  We were up at 4am & on a bus not much later.  You will have to specifically work out your own drop off or investigate driving self with rental car.



I live locally (and the friends that are coming down live only 6 hrs away, so they're driving as well), so if I have to drive on property, that's not a problem.  I just wasn't sure how big of a pain it is to have to drive around during these run events (this is my first run event as well)


----------



## shocker

osufeth24 said:


> I live locally (and the friends that are coming down live only 6 hrs away, so they're driving as well), so if I have to drive on property, that's not a problem.  I just wasn't sure how big of a pain it is to have to drive around during these run events (this is my first run event as well)



I would recommend you to the runDisney threads you'll find on the Just For Fun section if the Dis, scroll all the way down on the home page.

I know for our races they shut down certain streets/entrances/parking lots.  So, I would for sure be investigating plans for your race weekend so you have current info.  I know they were allowing drive-ins but I didn't need that method.

It was an amazing experience & I'd never done a race on this scale, that capped entrance at 10,000 people (& sells out) & had corral starts.  Enjoy!!


----------



## KristinU

osufeth24 said:


> I live locally (and the friends that are coming down live only 6 hrs away, so they're driving as well), so if I have to drive on property, that's not a problem.  I just wasn't sure how big of a pain it is to have to drive around during these run events (this is my first run event as well)


Not a big pain at all, especially afterwards.  Beforehand you just face parking with other runners, but not nearly as much traffic as a normal park opening.  They also aren't charging for parking at the gates, but they'll have folks out directing after the gates.  I've done several RunD events from WBC and it's always been no problem!  Have a great time!!!


----------



## JacksDaddy

Any preferences between TripBound and Vacation Strategy?  I scanned the last 20-30 pages and I'm only seeing positive comments on both.  VS is $120 cheaper than TB for 7 days next summer in a 3BR, so all things being equal I would choose VS.  VS down payment is much less as well (20% vs 50%, same refund policy).  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fundytrail

JacksDaddy said:


> Any preferences between TripBound and Vacation Strategy?  I scanned the last 20-30 pages and I'm only seeing positive comments on both.  VS is $120 cheaper than TB for 7 days next summer in a 3BR, so all things being equal I would choose VS.  VS down payment is much less as well (20% vs 50%, same refund policy).  Thank you in advance.


We have used VS for all our stays at BC and the rentals have been seamless!!!


----------



## Biggen

JacksDaddy said:


> Any preferences between TripBound and Vacation Strategy?  I scanned the last 20-30 pages and I'm only seeing positive comments on both.  VS is $120 cheaper than TB for 7 days next summer in a 3BR, so all things being equal I would choose VS.  VS down payment is much less as well (20% vs 50%, same refund policy).  Thank you in advance.


Tripbound gives you a 100% refund within 30 days or more of arrival.  VS does not. You lose 50% of your payments with VS if you cancel within 30 - 45 days of arrival.

I stopped using VS and now book first with TB to lock in a room so I can search other sites closer to the arrival time. TB will price match most places but the real upside is their refund policy.

Call TB and ask them to price match that VS quote. They are very friendly and easy to work with. They also send 10% off coupons from time to time after you book with them once.


----------



## chekhovgirl

JacksDaddy said:


> Any preferences between TripBound and Vacation Strategy?  I scanned the last 20-30 pages and I'm only seeing positive comments on both.  VS is $120 cheaper than TB for 7 days next summer in a 3BR, so all things being equal I would choose VS.  VS down payment is much less as well (20% vs 50%, same refund policy).  Thank you in advance.



I look at Tripbound now, for sure, to compare (in addition to Farrell's and Vacation Upgrades), but VS has always been the cheapest for us and always had a good experience. I was concerned we might have had to start using someone else when they had a change in policy two years ago and started charging for changes and the cancellation policy got worse, but it seems now that maybe Tripbound and others give them enough competition that they re-thought that!

FYI difference in price for a 2 bed for our vacation in April is $152. VS is $152 cheaper than TB for the whole stay.


----------



## JacksDaddy

MommyPoppins said:


> Do all the towers have 3 bedroom units? I just booked a 3 bedroom in July for 7 days.(for $895, thank you ebay) We usually do a 2 bedroom and like tower 3.



MommyPoppins - I hope you are still monitoring this forum, your August post caught my attention, $895 is an incredible price for 3BR in July for 7 days.  Can you please provide any tips on how to search ebay to get me started?  Is there a particular seller, or do you search on some form of "Bonnet Creek"?  Thank you in advance...

You, and others, may be interested to see the pricing of my current options for 7 nights (7/5/20-7/12/20):
$3,122 3BR Presidential (Vacation Strategy)
$2,518 3BR Deluxe (Vacation Strategy)
$2,043 2BR AKL (DVC Rental)
$3,150 2BR Beach Club (DVC Rental)
$3,880 Beach Club standard room (Disney Website)

After reading a couple hundred pages of this forum I learned that WBC pricing will improve as I approach the vacation date, but risk of no availability increases.


----------



## Belle5

JacksDaddy said:


> MommyPoppins - I hope you are still monitoring this forum, your August post caught my attention, $895 is an incredible price for 3BR in July for 7 days.  Can you please provide any tips on how to search ebay to get me started?  Is there a particular seller, or do you search on some form of "Bonnet Creek"?  Thank you in advance...
> 
> You, and others, may be interested to see the pricing of my current options for 7 nights (7/5/20-7/12/20):
> $3,122 3BR Presidential (Vacation Strategy)
> $2,518 3BR Deluxe (Vacation Strategy)
> $2,043 2BR AKL (DVC Rental)
> $3,150 2BR Beach Club (DVC Rental)
> $3,880 Beach Club standard room (Disney Website)
> 
> After reading a couple hundred pages of this forum I learned that WBC pricing will improve as I approach the vacation date, but risk of no availability increases.


I'm not MommyPoppins but I'll take a stab at your question since I have booked a 4 bed pres off ebay in the past (and also a unit at OKW).  The best deals I've seen have been ones that you can grab when a timeshare owner can't make it for their week and put it up for bid last minute.  If you look on ebay now for next summer...you're likely to NOT get the best deal.  Less than a month out with tons of flexibility in your schedule will land you the best deal, in my experience.


----------



## chekhovgirl

chicagoshannon said:


> We used instacart through Publix in Feb and will be using it again on Friday.  It worked out really well.  The driver lets you know when he is on his way.  He arrived a bit before us and was already giving the groceries to Bell services when we arrived.


 
We've done the same! We have an annual Instacart account we use at home, so charges for us!


----------



## Pembo

Just booked for Dec 30. Should I request a certain area? First time at WBC.  Also can we see fireworks from anywhere or just certain floors?  Super excited


----------



## pigletto

chekhovgirl said:


> We've done the same! We have an annual Instacart account we use at home, so charges for us!


We also used Instacart for our stay 2 weeks ago and it worked out perfectly. This was our first time but  I wouldn’t hesitate to use it again.


----------



## Joyful2018

which tower would you say is the quietest?


----------



## Upatnoon

Joyful2018 said:


> which tower would you say is the quietest?



The largest towers are 5 and 6, so there are more people around them. If you are concerned about noisy neighbors, remember these aren't tiny hotel rooms, they are large villas as big as many homes, thus the noise is less an issue in the units.


----------



## Biggen

We have stayed in all the towers. I don’t think any one is more or less noisy than the other.  However what we have found is a bedroom next to the maid closet/work room is one of the noisiest places on earth. House keeping come and go at all hours slamming doors and moving equipment around.

You can tell it’s a maid closet since it has a door with a key card reader but no room number or other identifying signage from the hallway. Plus, you will see housekeeping going in and out if it.

That and noisy neighbors above you. Not much you can do about that though.


----------



## hedywill

Getting ready for our first stay at Bonnet Creek in a few weeks. First time staying in a condo off property. Does anyone have a packing list of items that I need to bring specifically for the condo? Things for the like paper towels, salt & pepper, cooking spray, etc...or really anything that you've found handy to have around.


----------



## Pembo

Our kids are planning to head to Studios one day without us. Could they take the Skyliner to CBR and then we could drive over to pick them up? Or they could UBER from CBR to WBC?  Just trying to find  an easy solution during a busy week. WE are going 12/30-1/4


----------



## Upatnoon

hedywill said:


> Getting ready for our first stay at Bonnet Creek in a few weeks. First time staying in a condo off property. Does anyone have a packing list of items that I need to bring specifically for the condo? Things for the like paper towels, salt & pepper, cooking spray, etc...or really anything that you've found handy to have around.



Paper towels are provided.

Dryer sheets. Chip clips. Avoid bringing too much stuff. You may not cook as much as you think.


----------



## Rosy105

We are booked for our first stay at Bonnet Creek starting this Saturday and I am so stoked!

Looking at my grocery delivery options and it looks like one of the local Walmarts offers delivery- does anyone have any experience with using them?

Also, how does grocery delivery work, exactly? Do we have to be there? And how does it work ordering in advance, since we don’t have a unit number to give them?


----------



## KristinU

hedywill said:


> Getting ready for our first stay at Bonnet Creek in a few weeks. First time staying in a condo off property. Does anyone have a packing list of items that I need to bring specifically for the condo? Things for the like paper towels, salt & pepper, cooking spray, etc...or really anything that you've found handy to have around.



You will get a small salt & pepper, a roll of paper towels, a small thing of dish soap, a couple of pouches of dishwasher detergent, a sponge, a bit of coffee and a few filters, and some travel sized toiletries.  I understand you can call and ask for more of all that, but we've always found it easier and preferable to pack along our favorite products for the most part.

Here's my list of stuff we either pack or pick up at Walmart or Publix:  
 - a few laundry pods
 - a few dishwasher pods
 - a dish brush (I don't like using a sponge, just a personal thing)
 - pump hand soap (I don't like washing my hands with a bar...again a personal thing)
 - coffee and filters (cones at WBC)
 - olive oil spray
 - a couple of favorite spice blends
 - I pack along BBQ tools too, since I don't like messing with checking out and returning them.  I also pack along a collapsible basket thing for taking stuff to and from the grill
 - air freshener spray 
 - non-stick aluminum foil
 - a few ziploc bags of varying sizes
 - dinner napkind (again, personal preference, I don't like using paper towels)

That's my must-haves list off the top of my head, hope that helps!


----------



## hedywill

KristinU said:


> You will get a small salt & pepper, a roll of paper towels, a small thing of dish soap, a couple of pouches of dishwasher detergent, a sponge, a bit of coffee and a few filters, and some travel sized toiletries.  I understand you can call and ask for more of all that, but we've always found it easier and preferable to pack along our favorite products for the most part.
> 
> Here's my list of stuff we either pack or pick up at Walmart or Publix:
> - a few laundry pods
> - a few dishwasher pods
> - a dish brush (I don't like using a sponge, just a personal thing)
> - pump hand soap (I don't like washing my hands with a bar...again a personal thing)
> - coffee and filters (cones at WBC)
> - olive oil spray
> - a couple of favorite spice blends
> - I pack along BBQ tools too, since I don't like messing with checking out and returning them.  I also pack along a collapsible basket thing for taking stuff to and from the grill
> - air freshener spray
> - non-stick aluminum foil
> - a few ziploc bags of varying sizes
> - dinner napkind (again, personal preference, I don't like using paper towels)
> 
> That's my must-haves list off the top of my head, hope that helps!



Thank you! Very helpful.


----------



## KristinU

hedywill said:


> Thank you! Very helpful.



My pleasure...and here's another tip - skip the parking desk, you don't need a parking pass.  That's Wyndham's way of getting you to sit through a strong arm timeshare sales session.  We generally split up for check in.  DH and DS either stay in the car or go into the gift shop, so I kind of naturally can walk the other direction from the parking desk folks after checking in.  Then unplug your phone when you get settled into your room and stick it in the closet until you get ready to check out.  We like the extra counter space anyway!


----------



## Pembo

KristinU said:


> My pleasure...and here's another tip - skip the parking desk, you don't need a parking pass.  That's Wyndham's way of getting you to sit through a strong arm timeshare sales session.  We generally split up for check in.  DH and DS either stay in the car or go into the gift shop, so I kind of naturally can walk the other direction from the parking desk folks after checking in.  Then unplug your phone when you get settled into your room and stick it in the closet until you get ready to check out.  We like the extra counter space anyway!



Thanks for that tip!!!


----------



## Biggen

They are now setting up their sales podium close to the gift shop. I was walking in there after I checked in and they began calling to me as I was walking in. I just said “I’ll cya later” and kept walking into the gift shop. When I exited 5 minutes later they had snared another poor guest and I was able to slip by.

They are clueing into the fact that people are actively avoiding them now. Not that they can do anything about it.


----------



## pmdeve

KristinU said:


> You will get a small salt & pepper, a roll of paper towels, a small thing of dish soap, a couple of pouches of dishwasher detergent, a sponge, a bit of coffee and a few filters, and some travel sized toiletries.  I understand you can call and ask for more of all that, but we've always found it easier and preferable to pack along our favorite products for the most part.
> 
> Here's my list of stuff we either pack or pick up at Walmart or Publix:
> - a few laundry pods
> - a few dishwasher pods
> - a dish brush (I don't like using a sponge, just a personal thing)
> - pump hand soap (I don't like washing my hands with a bar...again a personal thing)
> - coffee and filters (cones at WBC)
> - olive oil spray
> - a couple of favorite spice blends
> - I pack along BBQ tools too, since I don't like messing with checking out and returning them.  I also pack along a collapsible basket thing for taking stuff to and from the grill
> - air freshener spray
> - non-stick aluminum foil
> - a few ziploc bags of varying sizes
> - dinner napkind (again, personal preference, I don't like using paper towels)
> 
> That's my must-haves list off the top of my head, hope that helps!


Great list


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> They are now setting up their sales podium close to the gift shop. I was walking in there after I checked in and they began calling to me as I was walking in. I just said “I’ll cya later” and kept walking into the gift shop. When I exited 5 minutes later they had snared another poor guest and I was able to slip by.
> 
> They are clueing into the fact that people are actively avoiding them now. Not that they can do anything about it.


Good to know, thanks!  So sad that sales are such vultures, this is the only downside of Wyndham (and pretty much all others except DVC)


----------



## pepperandchips

Biggen said:


> They are now setting up their sales podium close to the gift shop. I was walking in there after I checked in and they began calling to me as I was walking in. I just said “I’ll cya later” and kept walking into the gift shop. When I exited 5 minutes later they had snared another poor guest and I was able to slip by.
> 
> They are clueing into the fact that people are actively avoiding them now. Not that they can do anything about it.


Was this during a “busy” time of day? We tend to check in at off times and have always been able to dodge them. The sole exception was at prime check in time - maybe 3 or 4:00 pm when there were lurking vultures with clipboards. One of them said something to me about a parking pass and I blurted out that I didn’t need one and basically beat pavement out the door after that.


----------



## notoday

pepperandchips said:


> Was this during a “busy” time of day? We tend to check in at off times and have always been able to dodge them. The sole exception was at prime check in time - maybe 3 or 4:00 pm when there were lurking vultures with clipboards. One of them said something to me about a parking pass and I blurted out that I didn’t need one and basically beat pavement out the door after that.


----------



## notoday

Getting to the parks in my rental has been a breeze,returning not so pleasant Cant seem to find Chelonia coming back An hour ago from Animal Kingdom I felt I was on a new extension above Lake Buena Vista  The GPS seems off HELP


----------



## notoday

I should have said East Buena Vista


----------



## notoday

It was the osceola pkwy giving me problems.Guest services helped.56 degrees with a breeze right now


----------



## Biggen

pepperandchips said:


> Was this during a “busy” time of day? We tend to check in at off times and have always been able to dodge them. The sole exception was at prime check in time - maybe 3 or 4:00 pm when there were lurking vultures with clipboards. One of them said something to me about a parking pass and I blurted out that I didn’t need one and basically beat pavement out the door after that.



It was between 1pm and 2pm so early afternoon. I was the only one checking in while the fam was waiting in the car.

It was the first time in the dozen or so stays with them that I saw their podium so close. Normally they tell you to get the pass from their desk on the side.


----------



## Biggen

notoday said:


> It was the osceola pkwy giving me problems.Guest services helped.56 degrees with a breeze right now


Yeah the real confusing part is leaving from Hollywood Studios. They totally rearranged the entrance/exit and you have to drive waaaay out of your way to get back to WBC from there.


----------



## notoday

Just came back from Hollywood The place was packed Once again on the osceola and confusion to get back to WBC I am staying in tower 2 where the parking lot has spots roped off and 3 days with no work Front desk does not want to hear it


----------



## notoday

Epcot to WBC took 10 mjnures left parking lot followed signs forDISNEY SPRINGS ended up on backstage which turned into Chelonia Hope this can help someone else.Took a LYFTfrom TOWER 1 parking lot to the door of tower 2.JUST KIDDING


----------



## lelesmith11

Can anyone help with restaurants? my son has crohns and i need gluten-free? i will order groceries, does garden grocer deliver? I saw a breakfast buffet again any gf choices? sorry newbie to bonnet creek


----------



## katallo

I've heard Tower 5 is undergoing renovations.  Any idea when it will reopen?


----------



## notoday

Sometime this week was mentioned when we checked in


----------



## katallo

Good to know.  Thanks


----------



## JacksDaddy

pepperandchips said:


> Was this during a “busy” time of day? We tend to check in at off times and have always been able to dodge them. The sole exception was at prime check in time - maybe 3 or 4:00 pm when there were lurking vultures with clipboards. One of them said something to me about a parking pass and I blurted out that I didn’t need one and basically beat pavement out the door after that.



Could you just say to them: "I'm already an owner" ?  Or, is there something about the check-in process that makes it obvious who the non-owners are?  (might be an obvious answer - sorry, my first stay at WBC will be next summer)


----------



## KristinU

JacksDaddy said:


> Could you just say to them: "I'm already an owner" ?  Or, is there something about the check-in process that makes it obvious who the non-owners are?  (might be an obvious answer - sorry, my first stay at WBC will be next summer)



No, they badger the owners as well unfortunately.  They call it an "owners update" and try to sell you more points under the guise of just giving you info.


----------



## TristiK

A friend of mine just booked WBC for June. I have only ever stayed on property. I know she can make FP at 60 days, but is she able to make length of stay ADRs at 180 days or will she have to do it one day at a time?


----------



## Biggen

TristiK said:


> A friend of mine just booked WBC for June. I have only ever stayed on property. I know she can make FP at 60 days, but is she able to make length of stay ADRs at 180 days or will she have to do it one day at a time?


She can’t make FP more than 30 days out unless she is performing some other kind of trickery. WBC is considered offsite so you only get 30 day FP.

She can make ADR reservations though several months out. I’m not sure how long but we make them 3 or 4 months out typically if I remember correctly.


----------



## TristiK

Biggen said:


> She can’t make FP more than 30 days out unless she is performing some other kind of trickery. WBC is considered offsite so you only get 30 day FP.
> 
> She can make ADR reservations though several months out. I’m not sure how long but we make them 3 or 4 months out typically if I remember correctly.



thanks, I thought Bonnet Creek was one of the resorts Disney granted 60 day FP to. I know she can make ADRs at 180 days, just wondering if she can do the entire week at 180 days or if she’ll have to do it one day at a time like offsite FP.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Joyful2018 said:


> which tower would you say is the quietest?



I looked at the map to refresh my memory and, amazingly, I would rank them quietest to busy in exactly numerical order except for the last two:

1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 5

Then you have the main building, which probably falls around the middle.


----------



## chekhovgirl

TristiK said:


> thanks, I thought Bonnet Creek was one of the resorts Disney granted 60 day FP to. I know she can make ADRs at 180 days, just wondering if she can do the entire week at 180 days or if she’ll have to do it one day at a time like offsite FP.



Hilton Bonnet Creek is, maybe they are booked there?


----------



## chekhovgirl

KristinU said:


> No, they badger the owners as well unfortunately.  They call it an "owners update" and try to sell you more points under the guise of just giving you info.



We’ve stayed at WBC six times and have never been bothered. Don’t go to the “parking pass” desk and either don’t answer the phone or unplug it altogether. We do that latter! We got these tips from this thread


----------



## Pembo

A few questions for a WBC newbie
Easiest to use LYFT to the parks? or drive yourself?  
Are there extra fees for all the amenities??
Go to the grocery store or delivery?
Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

1. Both are easy. Minnie Van service is also available.
2. No extra fees. Some activities, such as ice cream social and crafts, have a fee.
3. Delivery services abound. I prefer to get my own.


----------



## Tiggersdobest

Does anyone know what the on site WDW ticket pricing is? Arriving Thursday to WBC but the concierge said I had to be there in person to hear pricing. Was planning to get the after 12 pm passes from Disney if there’s not a discount or if it involves timeshare presentation.


----------



## chicagoshannon

TristiK said:


> thanks, I thought Bonnet Creek was one of the resorts Disney granted 60 day FP to. I know she can make ADRs at 180 days, just wondering if she can do the entire week at 180 days or if she’ll have to do it one day at a time like offsite FP.


One day at a time.  Also for FP she'll have to make those one day at a time at 30 days.  Unless like someone else said she's actually at the Hilton Bonnet Creek  hote.


----------



## Spanky

I always bring dryer sheets. 
I always get an extra room card. You need the card to open the entrance gate. I put the extra card in the car so we don’t have to search our pockets for a room card.


----------



## cammie810

Has anyone ever rented more than 1 unit at WBC and gotten them close together? I have a group of 6 women going on Monday. I rented a 3 bedroom deluxe and realized a few of us would have to share a bed. I was able to book a 2nd 3 bedroom so we can all have our own room but I really don't want to be too far away from each other!


----------



## katallo

We have on several occasions.  The front desk is usually very good about working with you.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Checking in Thursday and still haven't booked my stroller rental- What is the situation like at WBC? Will it be at or near the check in desk if I have it delivered there?


----------



## chekhovgirl

cammie810 said:


> Has anyone ever rented more than 1 unit at WBC and gotten them close together? I have a group of 6 women going on Monday. I rented a 3 bedroom deluxe and realized a few of us would have to share a bed. I was able to book a 2nd 3 bedroom so we can all have our own room but I really don't want to be too far away from each other!


We've had two three bedroom units right on top of each other (1st and 2nd floor), which was kind of a pain because they were at the end of the hallway and if you went out the stairwell, you couldn't get back in on the first floor, so to go between them you had to go all the way to the elevators in the middle of the building...


----------



## Pembo

Check in time? Our plane lands at 11, typically when we will we be able to get into our room?
Is signage clear to find the check in building? Is there an onsite counter service type food place?


----------



## KristinU

Pembo said:


> Check in time? Our plane lands at 11, typically when we will we be able to get into our room?
> Is signage clear to find the check in building? Is there an onsite counter service type food place?


1. 4pm is the official check-in time, but your room might be ready earlier when you check in, it really just depends on how busy and booked the resort is.
2. Signage is very clear.  The building with the main check-in desk is the first thing you see after going through the gate.  The gate attendant can help direct you as well.  No worries about getting lost 
3. There is an onsite counter service type place, but we've never tried it so hopefully someone else can chime in.  If we have a late morning arrival like you have, we generally stop for a bite at Panera or something and do our grocery stop before checking in.  Or sometimes we'll have a sub sandwich from the deli at Publix, they have a little dining/seating area there by the deli and the subs are tasty.  If the room isn't ready, WBC bell services will store your groceries, even cold and frozen.


----------



## PavlovPluto

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone posting information on this thread. We just got back last night from our first stay at WBC, and we will never go back to onsite! There is so much room to spread out, and we all slept better than we ever have on a vacation. We used Uber to get to the parks, and it worked really well. We probably averaged a 3 minute wait time for a car. We used some Disney buses for hopping, and Uber is so much less stressful. Thanks!!


----------



## katallo

Glad you had a great time.  If you mind me asking hw much was Uber from the resort to MK or Epcot?


----------



## PavlovPluto

katallo said:


> Glad you had a great time.  If you mind me asking hw much was Uber from the resort to MK or Epcot?



It was $11.23 to the Ticket & Transportation center to get to MK, and $8.30 to Epcot. We tipped around 2 dollars a ride. One tip for anyone coming back from Animal Kingdom, it looked like the driver was 15 minutes away and going in the wrong direction, so I called, and they were literally sitting in the pick up line right in front of us. That was the only time the app was weird.


----------



## katallo

Thanks so much


----------



## chris1212

We have to been to Disney lots, and have always stayed off-site at the Sheraton Vistana Villages and love it!  It has everything we are looking for in a resort, so we have a hard time trying a new place.  But we were thinking of trying the Wyndham Bonnet Creek for our next trip at the end of February.

However, every website I look at shows no availability for a 2 bedroom during that timeframe.  I have emailed Vacation Strategy and they say they have availability.  Is this normal that they would have access to rooms, while no other places do?

Also, I read on this thread about their good cancellation policy.  It looks like if we cancel within 1-2 months it is only a credit and we don't get our money back?

Any advice or help is appreciated!!

I also see some listings on VRBO, is that a good place to try or better to steer clear?


----------



## Pwmcivil

Staying at WBC in late June. Coming from the airport what is the best supermarket to stop at on the way?


----------



## KristinU

Pwmcivil said:


> Staying at WBC in late June. Coming from the airport what is the best supermarket to stop at on the way?



We like to stop at the Publix in Celebration, especially if we're getting in around a meal time since it is easy to pick up their deli subs at the same time for a quick and tasty meal.  They have a nice wine and beer selection there too, and a full liquor store next door, if adult beverages are on your list.  We've also done Walmart pickup at the Old Lake Wilson store, which is a little beyond WBC, but an easy drive.  That's convenient if you're short on time and don't want to spend time walking the aisles of a grocery store.


----------



## chekhovgirl

chris1212 said:


> We have to been to Disney lots, and have always stayed off-site at the Sheraton Vistana Villages and love it!  It has everything we are looking for in a resort, so we have a hard time trying a new place.  But we were thinking of trying the Wyndham Bonnet Creek for our next trip at the end of February.
> 
> However, every website I look at shows no availability for a 2 bedroom during that timeframe.  I have emailed Vacation Strategy and they say they have availability.  Is this normal that they would have access to rooms, while no other places do?
> 
> Also, I read on this thread about their good cancellation policy.  It looks like if we cancel within 1-2 months it is only a credit and we don't get our money back?
> 
> Any advice or help is appreciated!!
> 
> I also see some listings on VRBO, is that a good place to try or better to steer clear?



Yes, with the way rooms are rented at WBC, it's not weird for them to have availability and for someone else not to have it. I've only ever used Vacation Strategy, they've always beaten Vacation Upgrades' prices, and we've been very happy with them. I also check Tripbound's website, but have not used them yet.


----------



## Pembo

chris1212 said:


> We have to been to Disney lots, and have always stayed off-site at the Sheraton Vistana Villages and love it!  It has everything we are looking for in a resort, so we have a hard time trying a new place.  But we were thinking of trying the Wyndham Bonnet Creek for our next trip at the end of February.
> 
> However, every website I look at shows no availability for a 2 bedroom during that timeframe.  I have emailed Vacation Strategy and they say they have availability.  Is this normal that they would have access to rooms, while no other places do?
> 
> Also, I read on this thread about their good cancellation policy.  It looks like if we cancel within 1-2 months it is only a credit and we don't get our money back?
> 
> Any advice or help is appreciated!!
> 
> I also see some listings on VRBO, is that a good place to try or better to steer clear?


WE rented through VRBO as no one else had availability for our after Xmas dates with short notice.


----------



## chris1212

chekhovgirl said:


> Yes, with the way rooms are rented at WBC, it's not weird for them to have availability and for someone else not to have it. I've only ever used Vacation Strategy, they've always beaten Vacation Upgrades' prices, and we've been very happy with them. I also check Tripbound's website, but have not used them yet.



Glad to hear we should be good with Vacation Strategy.  Should we jump on this and book?  Does other places usually have availability popping up in the couple months beforehand?

Also, how does it work with Vacation Strategy, do we just checkin at the desk like a normal reservation?

Do they take any requests for building, location, etc?  If so, any recommendations?


----------



## chekhovgirl

chris1212 said:


> Glad to hear we should be good with Vacation Strategy.  Should we jump on this and book?  Does other places usually have availability popping up in the couple months beforehand?
> 
> Also, how does it work with Vacation Strategy, do we just checkin at the desk like a normal reservation?
> 
> Do they take any requests for building, location, etc?  If so, any recommendations?



I would go ahead and book, it’s great that they have the availability. Yes, you just check in like any other hotel. Don’t go to the parking pass desk after checking in, you don’t need one, it’s just to get you to sit in on a timeshare presentation. 

You can only request certain towers or room locations upon check in. I recently ranked the quieter towers to the busier towers for someone and it was almost numerical order: 1,2,3,4,6,5. We like the pool and lazy river near tower five but it’s nice to be in four so you’re a little removed. All pools are easy to get to and we pool hop all the time.


----------



## OSUZorba

I got an early Christmas present. I found out a former coworker owns 700,000 Wyndham points that he never fully uses and has offered to rent them to me for about half the cost of the big point renters.


----------



## OSUZorba

Upatnoon said:


> It could be the owner you are renting from had the room upgraded by Wyndham and may not be able to "downgrade" you because the 1BR may no longer be available. You'll just have to see if it is still available.


This is old, and I'm sure it's been addressed already. But we got a unwanted upgrade at the Wyndham in the Smokies and we were told that we'd have to cancel the reservation and re-book to go back down. Even when we checked in they told us they had room, but couldn't downgrade us back to what we paid for.


----------



## Pembo

Arrived today. Do we want the welcome packet and schedule?  It’s with the parking pass people. And everyone’s said to avoid them....


----------



## KristinU

Pembo said:


> Arrived today. Do we want the welcome packet and schedule?  It’s with the parking pass people. And everyone’s said to avoid them....


Noooo!  Run away, run away!  Unplug the phone and you'll be all set.  You can swing by the activities desk either in tower 5 or across the breezeway from the check-in desk and pick up an activities schedule (and that's where you check out pool towels as well)

Another thing is to never order pizza from the fliers that get jammed under the doors.  They can be scams.


Total side note off-topic because I see your OH-IO...they were robbed!!!  DH and I are U of MN alums, but our DS is a Buckeyes fan, and once the Gophers were out, of course we're going to root for Big 10!   We're still fuming around here!   At least we still have the Outback Bowl to watch on Wednesday 

Have a great stay at WBC!


----------



## omniscientmommy

The calendar for school finally got released for next year so I was able to put my request in for a quote for a 1 bedroom. We have stayed off property but have had a lot of issues w/ Airbnb hosts. I convinced dh that we should try WBC. Typically we have 2 - 3 bedrooms for the 4 of us but we'd like to save an extra $500 for some extra magic! Anyone feel that the extra bedroom is worth it? We have 2 boys, they'll be 9 & 6 when we go and honestly I feel like no matter how much space we have them seem to be right on top of us!


----------



## KristinU

omniscientmommy said:


> The calendar for school finally got released for next year so I was able to put my request in for a quote for a 1 bedroom. We have stayed off property but have had a lot of issues w/ Airbnb hosts. I convinced dh that we should try WBC. Typically we have 2 - 3 bedrooms for the 4 of us but we'd like to save an extra $500 for some extra magic! Anyone feel that the extra bedroom is worth it? We have 2 boys, they'll be 9 & 6 when we go and honestly I feel like no matter how much space we have them seem to be right on top of us!


I think the biggest thing to think about is be the bathrooms, with a 1BR you'll have 1 bathroom, with a 2BR you'll get a second bathroom...just something to think about if any of your family members are bathroom hogs.  And of course the sleeping arrangements with using the sleeper sofa, which isn't a real big deal, especially with younger guys, but if they go to bed a lot earlier than you and you want to use the living room, then that might be a consideration to think about too.   A 2 bedroom would probably be ideal so they have their own space, but 1 bedroom certainly has more space than a standard hotel room!


----------



## omniscientmommy

KristinU said:


> I think the biggest thing to think about is be the bathrooms, with a 1BR you'll have 1 bathroom, with a 2BR you'll get a second bathroom...just something to think about if any of your family members are bathroom hogs.  And of course the sleeping arrangements with using the sleeper sofa, which isn't a real big deal, especially with younger guys, but if they go to bed a lot earlier than you and you want to use the living room, then that might be a consideration to think about too.   A 2 bedroom would probably be ideal so they have their own space, but 1 bedroom certainly has more space than a standard hotel room!


Thanks. That's the only thing I'm worried about is bathrooms. DH thinks we can make it work. I guess we'll find out when both boys need to 'go' at the same time and they take forever..... I was wondering if all the buildings have public bathrooms. If it came to that.


----------



## missingdisneymore

KristinU said:


> I think the biggest thing to think about is be the bathrooms, with a 1BR you'll have 1 bathroom, with a 2BR you'll get a second bathroom...just something to think about if any of your family members are bathroom hogs.  And of course the sleeping arrangements with using the sleeper sofa, which isn't a real big deal, especially with younger guys, but if they go to bed a lot earlier than you and you want to use the living room, then that might be a consideration to think about too.   A 2 bedroom would probably be ideal so they have their own space, but 1 bedroom certainly has more space than a standard hotel room!


@omniscientmommy ..... This.  This.  This.  
We also have 2 boys, they are 2 yrs. apart and now teens but they have LOVED having their own room/bathroom at WBC over many trips. Going from 3 bathrooms at home to just one.....oh my!  . When younger, getting  them settled into bed to relax, watch TV, etc while we have the living room, bedroom for a relaxing soaker bath, is wonderful.  Also, we’ve spent time on the patio to watch the scenery/fireworks with an adult beverage at the end of the day....nice to not have to worry about tiptoeing around.  Is a one bedroom big enough-yes.  But the perks to everyone of a 2 bedroom has been worth the cost to us.  

As for public restrooms....I know of them in the main building, near pools (when open),  Tower 6 and in the Grand hotel.  Depending on where you are, that could be quite a hike in a potty emergency.


----------



## Pembo

KristinU said:


> Noooo!  Run away, run away!  Unplug the phone and you'll be all set.  You can swing by the activities desk either in tower 5 or across the breezeway from the check-in desk and pick up an activities schedule (and that's where you check out pool towels as well)
> 
> Another thing is to never order pizza from the fliers that get jammed under the doors.  They can be scams.
> 
> 
> Total side note off-topic because I see your OH-IO...they were robbed!!!  DH and I are U of MN alums, but our DS is a Buckeyes fan, and once the Gophers were out, of course we're going to root for Big 10!   We're still fuming around here!   At least we still have the Outback Bowl to watch on Wednesday
> 
> Have a great stay at WBC!


Thank you for the advice!!!  We love everything about this place except the internet!  It is pretty unreliable!  Got a great view of the NYE fireworks in tower 3!  
We love how close we are to things! Our kids have been going to the parks without us and have used the skyliners to Riviera then we go pick them up. Super easy!
Wanted to add the elevators in the tower are amazingly fast!


----------



## chekhovgirl

Pembo said:


> Thank you for the advice!!!  We love everything about this place except the internet!  It is pretty unreliable!  Got a great view of the NYE fireworks in tower 3!
> We love how close we are to things! Our kids have been going to the parks without us and have used the skyliners to Riviera then we go pick them up. Super easy!
> Wanted to add the elevators in the tower are amazingly fast!



Do you tell the guards you're coming to use the Skyliner and do they care?


----------



## chekhovgirl

omniscientmommy said:


> The calendar for school finally got released for next year so I was able to put my request in for a quote for a 1 bedroom. We have stayed off property but have had a lot of issues w/ Airbnb hosts. I convinced dh that we should try WBC. Typically we have 2 - 3 bedrooms for the 4 of us but we'd like to save an extra $500 for some extra magic! Anyone feel that the extra bedroom is worth it? We have 2 boys, they'll be 9 & 6 when we go and honestly I feel like no matter how much space we have them seem to be right on top of us!



Do the two bedroom! It will be so worth it, they'll be out of the living space and get their own beds! And the bedrooms are on the opposite side of the condo


----------



## OSUZorba

omniscientmommy said:


> The calendar for school finally got released for next year so I was able to put my request in for a quote for a 1 bedroom. We have stayed off property but have had a lot of issues w/ Airbnb hosts. I convinced dh that we should try WBC. Typically we have 2 - 3 bedrooms for the 4 of us but we'd like to save an extra $500 for some extra magic! Anyone feel that the extra bedroom is worth it? We have 2 boys, they'll be 9 & 6 when we go and honestly I feel like no matter how much space we have them seem to be right on top of us!


The savings between a 1 and 2 bed is usually pretty small. For me the 2-bed is completely worth it, even though we just have our toddler with us. I like that she can be asleep in her room, while DW and I get everything ready for the next day, watch TV, etc.


----------



## Pembo

chekhovgirl said:


> Do you tell the guards you're coming to use the Skyliner and do they care?


. My husband told the guard he was picking up people from the skyliner and they let him no problem. Including NYE


----------



## KristinU

Pembo said:


> . My husband told the guard he was picking up people from the skyliner and they let him no problem. Including NYE


This is really good to hear!


----------



## Aytons4him

chekhovgirl said:


> Do you tell the guards you're coming to use the Skyliner and do they care?


This is obviously all new since we’ve been to Disney! My teenage daughters were hoping to have some freedom while we are at Bonnet Creek. When you say Skyliner this is new Disney transportation? And Rivera this is a new resort? Is riveria close to Bonnet creek?


----------



## Aytons4him

Pembo said:


> . My husband told the guard he was picking up people from the skyliner and they let him no problem. Including NYE


This is obviously all new since we’ve been to Disney! My teenage daughters were hoping to have some freedom while we are at Bonnet Creek. When you say Skyliner this is new Disney transportation? And Rivera this is a new resort? Is riveria close to Bonnet creek?


----------



## Upatnoon

Aytons4him said:


> This is obviously all new since we’ve been to Disney! My teenage daughters were hoping to have some freedom while we are at Bonnet Creek. When you say Skyliner this is new Disney transportation? And Rivera this is a new resort? Is riveria close to Bonnet creek?


Riveria is next door to WBC and the Skyliner is a gondola that transports guests to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.

You can't walk from WBC to Riveria or the Skyliner, you would have to drive or take Uber or Taxi. You can also take Minnievans from WBC anywhere on property.


----------



## martymcflyy85

If you skip the "parking pass" desk, then how do you get a parking pass?  How do you get in and out of the resort without the pass?  Isn't it gated?


----------



## Upatnoon

martymcflyy85 said:


> If you skip the "parking pass" desk, then how do you get a parking pass?  How do you get in and out of the resort without the pass?  Isn't it gated?


The resort is gated but you use your room key to enter the resort. The parking pass is not used.

The primary mission of the "parking pass" is to sign people up for timeshare sales pitches. If you already own a timeshare, they are called "owner updates."

If you decide to talk to them and reject their various incentives to get you to attend their high-pressure sales presentation, they will give your kids balloons and answer questions about the resort. Or you can just skip it.


----------



## Angienharry

omniscientmommy said:


> The calendar for school finally got released for next year so I was able to put my request in for a quote for a 1 bedroom. We have stayed off property but have had a lot of issues w/ Airbnb hosts. I convinced dh that we should try WBC. Typically we have 2 - 3 bedrooms for the 4 of us but we'd like to save an extra $500 for some extra magic! Anyone feel that the extra bedroom is worth it? We have 2 boys, they'll be 9 & 6 when we go and honestly I feel like no matter how much space we have them seem to be right on top of us!


We own there and book the 2 bedroom even when it’s just DH and I. Having 2 bathrooms is awesome!


----------



## Angienharry

martymcflyy85 said:


> If you skip the "parking pass" desk, then how do you get a parking pass?  How do you get in and out of the resort without the pass?  Isn't it gated?


Don’t let them scare you. We own there and they try to bug us too. We just go and pick up our parking pass and “welcome kit” and tell them No Thanks when they ask for a time for an owner update. We never hear another word from them.


----------



## Aytons4him

We are staying for the first time in about 20 days! Trying to find all of the important stuff in this thread to know. 
Do we need to pay for floats for the lazy river? Can kids bring their own?
Is there a “need to know” list of info on this thread and anyone know what pages were most helpful lol??
I have a Disney vacation to plan in 20 days and feeling the stress!!


----------



## Upatnoon

Aytons4him said:


> We are staying for the first time in about 20 days! Trying to find all of the important stuff in this thread to know.
> Do we need to pay for floats for the lazy river? Can kids bring their own?
> Is there a “need to know” list of info on this thread and anyone know what pages were most helpful lol??
> I have a Disney vacation to plan in 20 days and feeling the stress!!


Floats are provided for free. You can use your own if you want.


----------



## Angienharry

Aytons4him said:


> We are staying for the first time in about 20 days! Trying to find all of the important stuff in this thread to know.
> Do we need to pay for floats for the lazy river? Can kids bring their own?
> Is there a “need to know” list of info on this thread and anyone know what pages were most helpful lol??
> I have a Disney vacation to plan in 20 days and feeling the stress!!


Kids can’t bring their own floats in the lazy river. Tubes are provided. Are you looking for a list specific to this resort or Disney planning in general?


----------



## OSUZorba

Upatnoon said:


> Riveria is next door to WBC and the Skyliner is a gondola that transports guests to Epcot and Hollywood Studios.
> 
> You can't walk from WBC to Riveria or the Skyliner, you would have to drive or take Uber or Taxi. You can also take Minnievans from WBC anywhere on property.


Wait... minnievans come to WBC? Is that new?


----------



## supamaki

Aytons4him said:


> We are staying for the first time in about 20 days! Trying to find all of the important stuff in this thread to know.
> Do we need to pay for floats for the lazy river? Can kids bring their own?
> Is there a “need to know” list of info on this thread and anyone know what pages were most helpful lol??
> I have a Disney vacation to plan in 20 days and feeling the stress!!


I have seen tons of people using their own floats in the lazy river, they also sell floats at the towel shack.


----------



## KristinU

OSUZorba said:


> Wait... minnievans come to WBC? Is that new?


Fairly new, like within the last year or less.

And for the record, +1 for the ability to bring your own float.  I've done it, I have one that is not quite a full tube and has a drink holder...perfect for floating IMHO


----------



## KristinU

Aytons4him said:


> Is there a “need to know” list of info on this thread and anyone know what pages were most helpful lol??
> I have a Disney vacation to plan in 20 days and feeling the stress!!



Deep breath, you'll have a great vacay!

Like @Angienharry asked, are you looking specific to WBC or just Disney in general?

As you've seen, we're very good at answering specific questions on this thread, but big broad general essay questions, we need a little direction


----------



## Alli1988

Okay I've spent a lot of time on these threads but I'm confused. I've done Disney the last 5 years but always onsite.  Trying to go cheap this year or need to take a year off...
I looked up several of the booking sites mentioned.. and Vacation Strategy shows the cheapest rate (I think).  $659/week for a 1 bedroom (it's one of the cheapest weeks of the year, we always book based on price/crowd calendar and will pull our children from school).  So can I book it for $659 today for this September? Or I'm putting my name on a list?  This thread talks about prices dropping and avail opening up, but $659/week seems like a steal.  What am I not understanding?

Also, we never get a car anymore in the Disney bubble.  We use Disney transport but always have used Uber around 20 times since it's faster and it's always been less than $13.  Would it be okay to think we can go the entire week on Uber/Lyft?  What's their latest on car seats (Booster)?

UPDATE: I tried the "get quote" from Vacation Strategy and they got back to me with a price of $759, with availability open (I think there was fine print of a $99 fee). Am I understanding everything? I admit, it seems scam-ish.


----------



## katallo

September is value season but if you want to check other pricing try Tripbound, Farrells, Vacation Upgrades for comparison.  I would think you could get a one bedroom for 700 to 800.


----------



## Aytons4him

Angienharry said:


> Kids can’t bring their own floats in the lazy river. Tubes are provided. Are you looking for a list specific to this resort or Disney planning in general?


We haven’t  stayed at Bonnet creek before so I am trying to learn all I can about the resort ..at least what I should know, before coming  super excited but overwhelmed with little time to plan. We are a big family. Planning on park days and hoping my older girls can go to a park themselves one day as us and the littles head elsewhere. So trying to figure out the Disney transport system and Uber for them. I’m just going to stay up late every night reading on here lol


----------



## Aytons4him

KristinU said:


> Deep breath, you'll have a great vacay!
> 
> Like @Angienharry asked, are you looking specific to WBC or just Disney in general?
> 
> As you've seen, we're very good at answering specific questions on this thread, but big broad general essay questions, we need a little direction


I know, I’m sorry! Planning last minute isn’t normally my style. Was feeling a bit overwhelmed last night reading through the threads. I think we will be fine. The resort sounds amazing!


----------



## KristinU

Aytons4him said:


> We haven’t  stayed at Bonnet creek before so I am trying to learn all I can about the resort ..at least what I should know, before coming  super excited but overwhelmed with little time to plan. We are a big family. Planning on park days and hoping my older girls can go to a park themselves one day as us and the littles head elsewhere. So trying to figure out the Disney transport system and Uber for them. I’m just going to stay up late every night reading on here lol





Aytons4him said:


> I know, I’m sorry! Planning last minute isn’t normally my style. Was feeling a bit overwhelmed last night reading through the threads. I think we will be fine. The resort sounds amazing!


Happy planning!  So exciting!

For the older girls, Uber/Lyft or Minnievans (although I think they're more expensive), or something we've done is just do a pickup at a park or nearby resort.  The parks all have pickup lanes and it is pretty easy to navigate to a pickup area (generally the same area that Uber/Lyft use).  They don't charge a parking charge if you're just driving through to pick people up.

Don't forget to plan some downtime to hang out at the resort.  The pools are awesome, and there are a couple of game rooms, pool, ping pong, mini golf, etc.  Go to the activities desk to check out pool towels for your crew.  Also grab an activities schedule from them as well.  Your younger kids might like feeding the fish in the lake, you can buy a baggie of food at the activities desk.  Actually, it is fun and relaxing for any age, DH and I love feeding them


----------



## mcguiresix

Hi!  I’m sorry if my questions are repetitive!  We are a family of 6 staying in a 2 bedroom in April 2020.  I’ve never used Uber/lift .   How much is the ride from the airport?  We would need an uber XL correct?   
Also, what is the average cost for an uber for 6 to get to the Poly or Disney spring? Not planning on doing the parks but have some reservations at some of the resorts to eat. Trying to figure out the cheapest way - uber vs renting a car. 
We are so excited to stay here and I’m so impressed with this thread!  Thank you!


----------



## BostonEd

Aytons4him said:


> Is there a “need to know” list of info on this thread and anyone know what pages were most helpful lol??


Did you read the first post of this thread? That is the starting point. Then, as mentioned, do a search for your specific quesitons, and if they haven't already been answered (unlikely), post them here.



Alli1988 said:


> UPDATE: I tried the "get quote" from Vacation Strategy and they got back to me with a price of $759, with availability open (I think there was fine print of a $99 fee). Am I understanding everything? I admit, it seems scam-ish.


Are you seriously implying that VS is a scam, with all the positive posts about them on this thread? Geez Louise.



KristinU said:


> I have one that is not quite a full tube and has a drink holder...perfect for floating IMHO


Now how on earth could that be helpful?


----------



## Alli1988

BostonEd said:


> Did you read the first post of this thread? That is the starting point. Then, as mentioned, do a search for your specific quesitons, and if they haven't already been answered (unlikely), post them here.
> 
> 
> Are you seriously implying that VS is a scam, with all the positive posts about them on this thread? Geez Louise.
> 
> 
> Now how on earth could that be helpful?




I was/am not seriously implying that VS is a scam.  I have read all the positive posts about them on this thread.  I also checked the BBB before sending them any money.

I was confused and asking for clarity on my misunderstanding of the general process.  This thread mentions the price/availability changing over time, when VS doesn't present it that way.  I was confused if what VS website said was possible to happen via waitlist, or if it was booked-able today (see my comment above).  When I got an almost instant, 99% copy/paste if not completely generated email that was misaligned and unprofessional in my opinion, that was not much more informative than just a link to enter my credit card information, Yes, it caught me off guard and visually appeared comparable to sketchy online websites I've seen before that have been shut down.

I do not need clarity on the validity of the business.  If you can provide me clarity on the price/availability changing as mentioned above, versus being set that would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## lelesmith11

so i can drive to rivera and park all day to gondola to epcot or just uber, no all day parking allowed?


----------



## lelesmith11

anyone have  recent shuttle schedule, i did a search but not updated since 2012


----------



## phinz

lelesmith11 said:


> so i can drive to rivera and park all day to gondola to epcot or just uber, no all day parking allowed?



You won't be able to park at Riviera without a room or a reservation. What you *can* do is park at Disney Springs and take a bus, Lyft or Minnie Van to Riviera or any of the other Skyliner resorts.


----------



## Angienharry

lelesmith11 said:


> anyone have  recent shuttle schedule, i did a search but not updated since 2012


I’ve been meaning to post this for awhile!


----------



## Pembo

lelesmith11 said:


> so i can drive to rivera and park all day to gondola to epcot or just uber, no all day parking allowed?


No all day parking. Left to Epcot was $11. This was on January 1


----------



## StayAwake

Is there a charge for parking at Bonnet Creek? Trying to figure out if a rental car + Theme Park parking or Uber/Lyft everywhere would be a better value.


----------



## Aytons4him

KristinU said:


> Happy planning!  So exciting!
> 
> For the older girls, Uber/Lyft or Minnievans (although I think they're more expensive), or something we've done is just do a pickup at a park or nearby resort.  The parks all have pickup lanes and it is pretty easy to navigate to a pickup area (generally the same area that Uber/Lyft use).  They don't charge a parking charge if you're just driving through to pick people up.
> 
> Don't forget to plan some downtime to hang out at the resort.  The pools are awesome, and there are a couple of game rooms, pool, ping pong, mini golf, etc.  Go to the activities desk to check out pool towels for your crew.  Also grab an activities schedule from them as well.  Your younger kids might like feeding the fish in the lake, you can buy a baggie of food at the activities desk.  Actually, it is fun and relaxing for any age, DH and I love feeding them


Thanks so Much!! We are super excited! Great tips!


----------



## wed100105

omniscientmommy said:


> The calendar for school finally got released for next year so I was able to put my request in for a quote for a 1 bedroom. We have stayed off property but have had a lot of issues w/ Airbnb hosts. I convinced dh that we should try WBC. Typically we have 2 - 3 bedrooms for the 4 of us but we'd like to save an extra $500 for some extra magic! Anyone feel that the extra bedroom is worth it? We have 2 boys, they'll be 9 & 6 when we go and honestly I feel like no matter how much space we have them seem to be right on top of us!



To us the second bedroom is totally worth it. It's more space in the living room and kitchen as well. The kids get an actual bed instead of just the pull out couch. To each his own, but we like the extra space. (We're Wyndham Bonnet Creek owners.)


----------



## Smbmoyers

Hey guys! Wyndham owner here: I just wanted to give you some strategies if you are roped in to the parking pass desk. The number one strategy is to put only your name , not your spouses, on the reservation and only you go and check in. When you are approached by the staff tell them it is just you visiting, not your spouse. If you’re a married couple both must attend so this let’s you off the hook. Next, if they ask about income and your spouse is with you: lie. Blurt our a amount lower than $60k a year. You have to make $60k a year to attend the presentation. Finally, if that fails and they keep badgering tell them part of the Wyndham sales team pledge is to treat their guests with respect at all times and you would like to speak to the manager of the resort. 

I always do the tours as an owner because the incentives are so good but I have the ability to say no many times and hold them to the agreed upon 90 minutes.


----------



## Angienharry

StayAwake said:


> Is there a charge for parking at Bonnet Creek? Trying to figure out if a rental car + Theme Park parking or Uber/Lyft everywhere would be a better value.


No charge to park at WBC


----------



## Upatnoon

StayAwake said:


> Is there a charge for parking at Bonnet Creek? Trying to figure out if a rental car + Theme Park parking or Uber/Lyft everywhere would be a better value.


There is no charge for parking at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. If you are referring to the Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek or the Hilton Bonnet Creek, there is a charge for parking.

This thread is about the WBC timeshare resort, where parking is free.


----------



## StayAwake

Thank you @Upatnoon. It is the WBC that I was asking about.  I appreciate the clarification!


----------



## Alli1988

For those with experience... how does having a car compare to using Uber at WBC? It looks like price might be similar ($200 for rental plus $25 a day parking at a park on average or $30-$40 in Uber charges daily). Does that seem right? My husband likes Disney transport because he views it as efficient, which is a reason he's pushing for an onsite stay (we have 5 times before), where WBC looks cheaper and a better in-room experience (and personally I don't think Disney transport is thaaat great).


----------



## chekhovgirl

So, we've never booked a presidential because usually we just want to save money and we're traveling with kids, but we're doing an adults only trip and for once I'd like to get a nice room location, so I was going to book a 1 bed presidential because I thought it would be in tower 6, but when I called the resort the person I talked to said that there are presidentials scattered all over, even on lower floors and only the presidential "reserve" rooms are in tower 6. Anybody have any experience with this? I wanted to the room to feel different from when we're there, but that alone is not worth the $220 extra if we don't definitely have an upper floor or better location.


----------



## Carla1183

Alli1988 said:


> For those with experience... how does having a car compare to using Uber at WBC? It looks like price might be similar ($200 for rental plus $25 a day parking at a park on average or $30-$40 in Uber charges daily). Does that seem right? My husband likes Disney transport because he views it as efficient, which is a reason he's pushing for an onsite stay (we have 5 times before), where WBC looks cheaper and a better in-room experience (and personally I don't think Disney transport is thaaat great).



I can't speak to the uber piece but I can tell you it feels pretty darn good to walk by all those tired people waiting for a bus and hop straight in your car.


----------



## KristinU

Alli1988 said:


> For those with experience... how does having a car compare to using Uber at WBC? It looks like price might be similar ($200 for rental plus $25 a day parking at a park on average or $30-$40 in Uber charges daily). Does that seem right? My husband likes Disney transport because he views it as efficient, which is a reason he's pushing for an onsite stay (we have 5 times before), where WBC looks cheaper and a better in-room experience (and personally I don't think Disney transport is thaaat great).





Carla1183 said:


> I can't speak to the uber piece but I can tell you it feels pretty darn good to walk by all those tired people waiting for a bus and hop straight in your car.



This!  

We've never relied on Uber/Lyft from WBC but have used it for convenience when we have park hopping plans.  Zipping around in your own rental car is easy and saves a bunch of time.  If you choose to rent a car, your DH will likely never want to go back to relying on Disney transportation even if/when you stay onsite again.  We have a trip coming up to Saratoga Springs via a timeshare exchange and we're still renting a car.  The only time we use Disney transport anymore is when we stay at Fort Wilderness and take the boats to MK.


----------



## KristinU

chekhovgirl said:


> So, we've never booked a presidential because usually we just want to save money and we're traveling with kids, but we're doing an adults only trip and for once I'd like to get a nice room location, so I was going to book a 1 bed presidential because I thought it would be in tower 6, but when I called the resort the person I talked to said that there are presidentials scattered all over, even on lower floors and only the presidential "reserve" rooms are in tower 6. Anybody have any experience with this? I wanted to the room to feel different from when we're there, but that alone is not worth the $220 extra if we don't definitely have an upper floor or better location.


The 4 bedroom presidentials are in each building on the top floors, but I'm fairly certain that the 1,2,and 3 BR presidentials are all in tower 6.  Presidential Reserve are on the top couple of floors of tower 6, but below that in tower 6 are the standard presidentials.  I want to say floor 15 and up is pres reserve.  I don't know how low the pres units go in tower 6, but with such a tall building I would think you have a better chance of being high up.


----------



## chekhovgirl

KristinU said:


> The 4 bedroom presidentials are in each building on the top floors, but I'm fairly certain that the 1,2,and 3 BR presidentials are all in tower 6.  Presidential Reserve are on the top couple of floors of tower 6, but below that in tower 6 are the standard presidentials.  I want to say floor 15 and up is pres reserve.  I don't know how low the pres units go in tower 6, but with such a tall building I would think you have a better chance of being high up.


This is what I thought, thank you!


----------



## pepperandchips

No one has said it recently, but lots of transport questions lately, so just a friendly reminder that you can check the cost of Uber or Lyft by opening the app and starting the process of requesting a ride - change your pickup to WBC or the Orlando airport as needed and enter your destination. Then you can scroll through the various sizes and options to see fare quotes and even see the prices for a Minnie Van in the Lyft app. Just don’t actually tap the button to request a ride


----------



## Upatnoon

chekhovgirl said:


> So, we've never booked a presidential because usually we just want to save money and we're traveling with kids, but we're doing an adults only trip and for once I'd like to get a nice room location, so I was going to book a 1 bed presidential because I thought it would be in tower 6, but when I called the resort the person I talked to said that there are presidentials scattered all over, even on lower floors and only the presidential "reserve" rooms are in tower 6. Anybody have any experience with this? I wanted to the room to feel different from when we're there, but that alone is not worth the $220 extra if we don't definitely have an upper floor or better location.



The 1BR presidential rooms are on the upper floors of Tower 6, but they start around the 6th floor, so it will still the luck of the draw where you end up. 

After staying in both deluxe and a presidential at WBC, I would save the $200 and have a memorable fine dining experience somewhere every time.

The decor is a bit fancier and the units have a full-size washer and dryer in the presidential units, but I think the upgrade is minimal.


----------



## Alli1988

pepperandchips said:


> No one has said it recently, but lots of transport questions lately, so just a friendly reminder that you can check the cost of Uber or Lyft by opening the app and starting the process of requesting a ride - change your pickup to WBC or the Orlando airport as needed and enter your destination. Then you can scroll through the various sizes and options to see fare quotes and even see the prices for a Minnie Van in the Lyft app. Just don’t actually tap the button to request a ride


To add on to this (because this is what I did to get the $ amounts as I mentioned above, and what I do as part of my normal trip planning for any vacation) WBC to most parks in the cheapest Uber option for the time I was checking (mid-day) was $8-$13 with near immediate availability (could get you picked up and to any of the parks within 25 minutes). Modifying the search time, number of people, etc. would change this (sometimes substantially), as well as how things are going by chance when you actually need the ride.  This is per trip (not round trip) so consider both directions as well as park hopping or mid-day breaks.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Upatnoon said:


> The 1BR presidential rooms are on the upper floors of Tower 6, but they start around the 6th floor, so it will still the luck of the draw where you end up.
> 
> After staying in both deluxe and a presidential at WBC, I would save the $200 and have a memorable fine dining experience somewhere every time.
> 
> The decor is a bit fancier and the units have a full-size washer and dryer in the presidential units, but I think the upgrade is minimal.



Thank you! Normally I would advise people to do the same and I wouldn't spend the extra just to stay in a presidential, but this is our first trip without kids, for my 40th birthday. We had planned on staying on property, but want to save THAT money for dining and experiences, so the compromise in my mind is to at least stay in a different type of unit than we normally stay in with the kids - just a little classier! We're already saving $300-$800 over where were looking at on property. That's the mindset right now at least, we'll see if I cave and go for the Deluxe


----------



## KristinU

chekhovgirl said:


> Thank you! Normally I would advise people to do the same and I wouldn't spend the extra just to stay in a presidential, but this is our first trip without kids, for my 40th birthday. We had planned on staying on property, but want to save THAT money for dining and experiences, so the compromise in my mind is to at least stay in a different type of unit than we normally stay in with the kids - just a little classier! We're already saving $300-$800 over where were looking at on property. That's the mindset right now at least, we'll see if I cave and go for the Deluxe



Personally, I'd go for the presidential in this case...just a bit fancier and make it feel different for a different type of trip  .


----------



## chekhovgirl

KristinU said:


> Personally, I'd go for the presidential in this case...just a bit fancier and make it feel different for a different type of trip  .


 
I think this is what we'll stick with! Made a reservation through Vacation Strategy, but also checking on pricing with Vacation Upgrades. I love jacuzzis and the presidential one is bigger, so there's that, too!


----------



## MrsTski

Has anyone stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and NOT gone to Disney/Sea World/Universal?  If so, was there "enough" to do at the resort?  We are looking to do a 4 day get away in late March and the amenities here look so incredible, I'm thinking that's all we will do!


----------



## kschafer

Without scrolling all the way through the thread...

We are booked in a 2 bedroom deluxe. I'm guessing from what I have read, they are scattered throughout the property. If we were going to make a request, what would you suggest? Is any particular towers better than others? Adults only and will be spending most of our time at Disney or universal so we don't particularly need to be close to pools or other activities.


----------



## Upatnoon

MrsTski said:


> Has anyone stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and NOT gone to Disney/Sea World/Universal?  If so, was there "enough" to do at the resort?  We are looking to do a 4 day get away in late March and the amenities here look so incredible, I'm thinking that's all we will do!



We have stayed at WBC several times and not gone to theme parks.  During those stays, we have gone to Disney Springs, the Boardwalk, Fort Wilderness and Disney resorts to eat or walk around, but the bulk of the time was spent at WBC enjoying its amenities.


----------



## missingdisneymore

MrsTski said:


> Has anyone stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and NOT gone to Disney/Sea World/Universal?  If so, was there "enough" to do at the resort?  We are looking to do a 4 day get away in late March and the amenities here look so incredible, I'm thinking that's all we will do!


All the time. We do “Disney” trips and we do “Bonnet Creek” trips. Completely different styles and goals. Like @Upatnoon we still eat at Disney resorts, enjoy Disney entertainment, watch the fireworks, ride the Skyliner, take monorail and boat rides, shop, etc but usually in the evening and after WBC entertainment that we want to see.  WBC is our our priority on those trips as they’re meant for relaxation.  Disney is the extra time filler, if we’re looking for something to do.


----------



## katallo

*We have done it many times.  There are activities at the resort plus we love Disney Springs.    It's very relaxing!*

-----------------------
We are booked in a 2 bedroom deluxe. I'm guessing from what I have read, they are scattered throughout the property. If we were going to make a request, what would you suggest? Is any particular towers better than others? Adults only and will be spending most of our time at Disney or universal so we don't particularly need to be close to pools or other activities.
*
It really depends on what you like.  As far as towers, 1, 2 and 3 IMO are quieter.  4,5,6 are busier with pools plus they are much larger.

As far as views, we have enjoyed lake or conservation views (usually see the fireworks).  I've heard there are some views that look over a roof or bellman area but we have never had those.*


----------



## OSUZorba

Alli1988 said:


> Okay I've spent a lot of time on these threads but I'm confused. I've done Disney the last 5 years but always onsite.  Trying to go cheap this year or need to take a year off...
> I looked up several of the booking sites mentioned.. and Vacation Strategy shows the cheapest rate (I think).  $659/week for a 1 bedroom (it's one of the cheapest weeks of the year, we always book based on price/crowd calendar and will pull our children from school).  So can I book it for $659 today for this September? Or I'm putting my name on a list?  This thread talks about prices dropping and avail opening up, but $659/week seems like a steal.  What am I not understanding?
> 
> Also, we never get a car anymore in the Disney bubble.  We use Disney transport but always have used Uber around 20 times since it's faster and it's always been less than $13.  Would it be okay to think we can go the entire week on Uber/Lyft?  What's their latest on car seats (Booster)?
> 
> UPDATE: I tried the "get quote" from Vacation Strategy and they got back to me with a price of $759, with availability open (I think there was fine print of a $99 fee). Am I understanding everything? I admit, it seems scam-ish.


I don't remember VS charging any fees. They charge a deposit and a final payment. I personally think their quotes are a little confusing in that I always think the final payment amount is the total until I look at it closer. The $99 fee is probably the name change fee, in that IF you change the name on the reservation there will be a $99 fee (this is a Wyndham Fee), and only the ONE person on the reservation can check in.

Check with Wholesale Holiday Rentals and SkyAuction.com too. I don't think you'll see a discount on a 1-Bed, unless someone just really needs to dump their points. There are some upgrade games the big renters can do, that can allow them to book a 2-Bed then upgrade to a 3 within so many days for free. That is how people get good deals on bigger rooms last minute (from my understanding).

ETA: I've also been told that the booking window is 11 months out, so within that window you can book immediately outside that window they'll just take your information and book it when they can. All the point renters can come off scamish (as in, not professionally created communications), IMHO, VS is the most professional one. That is I try to stick to companies I've seen recommended here and that I've used before.


----------



## OSUZorba

Alli1988 said:


> To add on to this (because this is what I did to get the $ amounts as I mentioned above, and what I do as part of my normal trip planning for any vacation) WBC to most parks in the cheapest Uber option for the time I was checking (mid-day) was $8-$13 with near immediate availability (could get you picked up and to any of the parks within 25 minutes). Modifying the search time, number of people, etc. would change this (sometimes substantially), as well as how things are going by chance when you actually need the ride.  This is per trip (not round trip) so consider both directions as well as park hopping or mid-day breaks.


Do you know if the parks typically surge after fireworks? I always mean to look, and always forget.


----------



## OSUZorba

Alli1988 said:


> For those with experience... how does having a car compare to using Uber at WBC? It looks like price might be similar ($200 for rental plus $25 a day parking at a park on average or $30-$40 in Uber charges daily). Does that seem right? My husband likes Disney transport because he views it as efficient, which is a reason he's pushing for an onsite stay (we have 5 times before), where WBC looks cheaper and a better in-room experience (and personally I don't think Disney transport is thaaat great).



Even with the cost of rental+plus park parking, or Uber, you should still be saving a ton of money over on-site, which much better accommodations, and more control over your travel times.



kschafer said:


> Without scrolling all the way through the thread...
> 
> We are booked in a 2 bedroom deluxe. I'm guessing from what I have read, they are scattered throughout the property. If we were going to make a request, what would you suggest? Is any particular towers better than others? Adults only and will be spending most of our time at Disney or universal so we don't particularly need to be close to pools or other activities.



Adults only and not caring about the pool, I'd ask for the Lobby building first (my favorite), then Tower 3 or 2. I've heard the parking is better there and I think they have better views. They also at least used to do firework viewing in one of the top floor suites in Tower 3 IIRC.


----------



## kschafer

Thanks for the responses to my previous question. Here's my next one...

I got a copy of the reservation today from the person we are buying points from. I had read that housekeeping is generally not included but can be requested for an additional fee. The reservation confirmation shows an itemization for "housekeeping credits used". Does this mean the points owner is paying for housekeeping on our behalf or is this just a standard itemization for end of stay cleaning?

I was anticipating not having housekeeping so that's fine but it would be a nice bonus if it was included!


----------



## MrsTski

missingdisneymore said:


> All the time. We do “Disney” trips and we do “Bonnet Creek” trips. Completely different styles and goals. Like @Upatnoon we still eat at Disney resorts, enjoy Disney entertainment, watch the fireworks, ride the Skyliner, take monorail and boat rides, shop, etc but usually in the evening and after WBC entertainment that we want to see.  WBC is our our priority on those trips as they’re meant for relaxation.  Disney is the extra time filler, if we’re looking for something to do.


Thank you so much! I love the ideas you both suggested to still get a little "taste" of Disney, but focus on relaxing!


----------



## Angienharry

kschafer said:


> Thanks for the responses to my previous question. Here's my next one...
> 
> I got a copy of the reservation today from the person we are buying points from. I had read that housekeeping is generally not included but can be requested for an additional fee. The reservation confirmation shows an itemization for "housekeeping credits used". Does this mean the points owner is paying for housekeeping on our behalf or is this just a standard itemization for end of stay cleaning?
> 
> I was anticipating not having housekeeping so that's fine but it would be a nice bonus if it was included!


Every reservation has housekeeping credits that are used to clean the space for the next guest. The owner pays for that but sadly no daily housekeeping. You can call for more towels, laundry soap etc. for no charge though.


----------



## Mainebound

We are looking forward to our first bonnet Creek stay in March. We will be there for two weeks. Is it possible to pay for a cleaning mid-stay? Thanks!


----------



## Angienharry

Mainebound said:


> We are looking forward to our first bonnet Creek stay in March. We will be there for two weeks. Is it possible to pay for a cleaning mid-stay? Thanks!


I’m an owner and never have done it personally but whomever you bought from should be able to tell you for sure. I don’t like people coming in my room so I put the DND sign up even in hotel rooms. I’ve sold my  points to friends/family when I don’t plan to use all my points in a particular year and now that I think about it, I really don’t remember seeing that option anywhere.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Mainebound said:


> We are looking forward to our first bonnet Creek stay in March. We will be there for two weeks. Is it possible to pay for a cleaning mid-stay? Thanks!


Yes, it is.  We always stay for at least eight or nine nights and the system flags them to ask you if you want a cleaning after seven nights which we usually turn down because we’re leaving after the next day or so. Just tell them when you want it.  I can’t remember the price but it isn’t terrible.


----------



## Mainebound

Great. Thanks!


----------



## pepperandchips

kschafer said:


> Without scrolling all the way through the thread...
> 
> We are booked in a 2 bedroom deluxe. I'm guessing from what I have read, they are scattered throughout the property. If we were going to make a request, what would you suggest? Is any particular towers better than others? Adults only and will be spending most of our time at Disney or universal so we don't particularly need to be close to pools or other activities.


You already got some fantastic responses but adding my two cents... I would make a lake view my one and only request. If you don't care about proximity to a certain pool, it's sure nice to head out on the balcony with coffee or wine and have something pretty to look at.


----------



## kschafer

Angienharry said:


> Every reservation has housekeeping credits that are used to clean the space for the next guest. The owner pays for that but sadly no daily housekeeping. You can call for more towels, laundry soap etc. for no charge though.



That's ok. I wasn't expecting housekeeping so I don't feel like I have lost anything! Maybe though I will see how much a mid stay visit would be

Thanks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mainebound said:


> We are looking forward to our first bonnet Creek stay in March. We will be there for two weeks. Is it possible to pay for a cleaning mid-stay? Thanks!


You will automatically get a cleaning on day 8 of your stay.  No need to arrange for anything extra.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Does anyone have a recent activities calendar they wouldn’t mind sharing?


----------



## kschafer

pepperandchips said:


> You already got some fantastic responses but adding my two cents... I would make a lake view my one and only request. If you don't care about proximity to a certain pool, it's sure nice to head out on the balcony with coffee or wine and have something pretty to look at.


That's what I'm thinking at this point. A fireworks view might be nice but we will be in the parks most evenings anyway. Good parking is probably my second biggest wish


----------



## Alli1988

OSUZorba said:


> Do you know if the parks typically surge after fireworks? I always mean to look, and always forget.


I don't know exactly, as with a 8yo and 3yo we don't usually make it that late.  Last year on a parents only trip we stayed until end of Halloween Party and walked to Contemporary and I remember it being an average wait/price pick-up. I think the drivers have pretty much saturated the market so I doubt it surges as easily at is does in other places.


----------



## Alli1988

OSUZorba said:


> I don't remember VS charging any fees. They charge a deposit and a final payment. I personally think their quotes are a little confusing in that I always think the final payment amount is the total until I look at it closer. The $99 fee is probably the name change fee, in that IF you change the name on the reservation there will be a $99 fee (this is a Wyndham Fee), and only the ONE person on the reservation can check in.
> 
> Check with Wholesale Holiday Rentals and SkyAuction.com too. I don't think you'll see a discount on a 1-Bed, unless someone just really needs to dump their points. There are some upgrade games the big renters can do, that can allow them to book a 2-Bed then upgrade to a 3 within so many days for free. That is how people get good deals on bigger rooms last minute (from my understanding).
> 
> ETA: I've also been told that the booking window is 11 months out, so within that window you can book immediately outside that window they'll just take your information and book it when they can. All the point renters can come off scamish (as in, not professionally created communications), IMHO, VS is the most professional one. That is I try to stick to companies I've seen recommended here and that I've used before.


 Yes, a $99 fee is added on top of their listed prices.   You can see below (I copy/pasted from their website) a week for the time I requested is $659, but there is a note at the bottom of the page for $99 guest confirmation fee.  Via email the quote I received was $759 with fees included, so they combined the two. Still better than most places nickel-and-diming.

Strategy Tips
The best deal for your money is *Value Season*. In addition, *Sunday through Thursdays* is significantly less expensive than Friday & Saturday at most Wyndham Resorts. Seasons & Pricing are provided below for each villa size available at this resort. In some cases your travel dates may overlap seasons so the pricing may vary slightly from our pricing shown below. Also, holidays may be higher than the rates shown. We will always verify the price with you before your booking is final.  _*Prices do not include a mandatory $99 guest confirmation fee._

09/04/20-10/01/20$71$153$659


----------



## katallo

kschafer said:


> That's what I'm thinking at this point. A fireworks view might be nice but we will be in the parks most evenings anyway. Good parking is probably my second biggest wish



Parking is usually easy in Towers 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## OSUZorba

Alli1988 said:


> Yes, a $99 fee is added on top of their listed prices.   You can see below (I copy/pasted from their website) a week for the time I requested is $659, but there is a note at the bottom of the page for $99 guest confirmation fee.  Via email the quote I received was $759 with fees included, so they combined the two. Still better than most places nickel-and-diming.
> 
> Strategy Tips
> The best deal for your money is *Value Season*. In addition, *Sunday through Thursdays* is significantly less expensive than Friday & Saturday at most Wyndham Resorts. Seasons & Pricing are provided below for each villa size available at this resort. In some cases your travel dates may overlap seasons so the pricing may vary slightly from our pricing shown below. Also, holidays may be higher than the rates shown. We will always verify the price with you before your booking is final.  _*Prices do not include a mandatory $99 guest confirmation fee._
> 
> 09/04/20-10/01/20$71$153$659


That is interesting. I always just do the request quote and never look at their listed prices. I just looked at an e-mail I got from them 12/17 and the confirmation fee isn't listed. The only fee in it is the name change fee. My only guess is that if you are looking at dates listed on their website, they may have already booked it and the "guest confirmation fee" is actually the name change fee. I know some of the renting companies will pre-reserve certain dates.


----------



## OSUZorba

katallo said:


> Parking is usually easy in Towers 1, 2 and 3.


And it kinda sucks in 4 and 5. There is always parking, but you might be on the third floor of a garage.


----------



## LaurEm378

Hi everyone! I wanted to say thank you for this very helpful thread, and ask a few questions. I’ll be staying for 4 nights at WBC in June before an on-site WDW stay. This will be my first time offsite, and hopefully I love it so much that I’ll never pay onsite prices again!

We’ll be arriving early in the day on a Sunday (driving). I know it’s unlikely that our room will be ready before 4 pm, so I’m wondering if we’d be able to drop off all our luggage with bell services, then go back out and make a grocery run and drop THAT with bell services if our room isn’t ready? I know I could just have groceries delivered from somewhere, but we’ll have time to kill. 

Also, is the pool towel situation as horrible as people make it out to be on Yelp? All these reviews with people complaining they got charged hundreds of dollars for towels they returned. I don’t know if they’re all crazy people, or if I should bring towels from home.

Lastly, if anyone could give me a quick rundown on the restaurant offerings at WBC, I’d love that. I can see the names of the restaurants on the website, but looking for some real recommendations. Also, I know I can make my own coffee in the room, but where can I buy a cup in the mornings, and how early?

Thank you all again for this awesome thread!


----------



## lelesmith11

anyone know where I can rent just 2 days, I got a couple of quotes but they need 3-4 days, the hotels are very expensive.


----------



## Biggen

LaurEm378 said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to say thank you for this very helpful thread, and ask a few questions. I’ll be staying for 4 nights at WBC in June before an on-site WDW stay. This will be my first time offsite, and hopefully I love it so much that I’ll never pay onsite prices again!
> 
> We’ll be arriving early in the day on a Sunday (driving). I know it’s unlikely that our room will be ready before 4 pm, so I’m wondering if we’d be able to drop off all our luggage with bell services, then go back out and make a grocery run and drop THAT with bell services if our room isn’t ready? I know I could just have groceries delivered from somewhere, but we’ll have time to kill.
> 
> Also, is the pool towel situation as horrible as people make it out to be on Yelp? All these reviews with people complaining they got charged hundreds of dollars for towels they returned. I don’t know if they’re all crazy people, or if I should bring towels from home.
> 
> Lastly, if anyone could give me a quick rundown on the restaurant offerings at WBC, I’d love that. I can see the names of the restaurants on the website, but looking for some real recommendations. Also, I know I can make my own coffee in the room, but where can I buy a cup in the mornings, and how early?
> 
> Thank you all again for this awesome thread!



I’ve never had any problems with towels. I’ve also taken them down from the room, used them at the pool, and brought them back to the room. I’ve also gotten them from the towel shack. No problems either way.

Your room could be ready before 4. We normally check it around 1 or 2 pm and I’ve never had to wait for a room. But yes, you can drop off your luggage with bell services and they will deliver to your room. I think you can do the same with groceries but not sure.

They sell Starbucks in the gift shop at the front desk. You can also walk over to the Wyndham Hotel (where the breakfast buffet is located) and they have an ice cream parlor with coffee in there as well. I can’t remember the names. There are  three restaurants around the lake. One is a pool bar (pirate themed), another sells pizza, and a third (called Blue something I think) also has a bar and tables.

The hotel has a couple sit down inside restaurants. We walk over and eat at the breakfast buffet in the mornings before we head to the park.


----------



## lelesmith11

Biggen said:


> They sell Starbucks in the gift shop at the front desk. You can also walk over to the Wyndham Hotel (where the breakfast buffet is located) and they have an ice cream parlor with coffee in there as well. I can’t remember the names. There are  three restaurants around the lake. One is a pool bar (pirate themed), another sells pizza, and a third (called Blue something I think) also has a bar and tables.
> 
> The hotel has a couple sit down inside restaurants. We walk over and eat at the breakfast buffet in the mornings before we head to the park.


did you notice with any restaurants gluten-free options, esp the pizza for my teenager?


----------



## pmdeve

What restaurants are in the hotel at Bonnet creek?


----------



## missingdisneymore

pmdeve said:


> What restaurants are in the hotel at Bonnet creek?


This may be of assistance.
https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining


----------



## missingdisneymore

LaurEm378 said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to say thank you for this very helpful thread, and ask a few questions. I’ll be staying for 4 nights at WBC in June before an on-site WDW stay. This will be my first time offsite, and hopefully I love it so much that I’ll never pay onsite prices again!
> 
> We’ll be arriving early in the day on a Sunday (driving). I know it’s unlikely that our room will be ready before 4 pm, so I’m wondering if we’d be able to drop off all our luggage with bell services, then go back out and make a grocery run and drop THAT with bell services if our room isn’t ready? I know I could just have groceries delivered from somewhere, but we’ll have time to kill.
> 
> Also, is the pool towel situation as horrible as people make it out to be on Yelp? All these reviews with people complaining they got charged hundreds of dollars for towels they returned. I don’t know if they’re all crazy people, or if I should bring towels from home.
> 
> Lastly, if anyone could give me a quick rundown on the restaurant offerings at WBC, I’d love that. I can see the names of the restaurants on the website, but looking for some real recommendations. Also, I know I can make my own coffee in the room, but where can I buy a cup in the mornings, and how early?
> 
> Thank you all again for this awesome thread!


https://www.nafe.org/assets/Orlaando/Restaurants On Property & Within Walking Distance.pdf
This lists all places on property. You can google each location’s specific menu.


----------



## pmdeve

missingdisneymore said:


> This may be of assistance.
> https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining


Thank you.


----------



## StayAwake

LaurEm378 said:


> Also, is the pool towel situation as horrible as people make it out to be on Yelp? All these reviews with people complaining they got charged hundreds of dollars for towels they returned. I don’t know if they’re all crazy people, or if I should bring towels from home.



Depending on what time you want to use the pool, know that the pool towel huts (at least the one at the pool between towers 2 and 3) didn't open until 11. I had to use a room towel for the first day since we were hitting the pool/hot tub following the Disney Races so were there at 9:30-10am.


----------



## WDW88

We have stayed in WBC multiple times in the past (and LOVED it!), but it has been a while.  We have always stayed in presidential units as a way to pamper ourselves a bit.  However, it appears that rates have skyrocketed from the last time we stayed (about 2 1/2 years ago) and the presidential units have become very popular.  I was looking to stay Oct. 30-Nov. 4, and the company I usually go through does not have presidential 2 bedrooms available.  I did a quick search online, and it seems other renters are also out of the presidential units.  I am trying to figure out if I need to keep searching, or if possibly, the presidential units are being renovated during that time.  Anyone have any insight?


----------



## chris1212

I can't find any info on their website, but do they have cribs or pack and plays to use?  Or do we have to do a rental for an outside company?  Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

chris1212 said:


> I can't find any info on their website, but do they have cribs or pack and plays to use?  Or do we have to do a rental for an outside company?  Thanks!


They have pack 'n' plays and highchairs for free. Request them when you check-in and they will be delivered to your room.


----------



## Upatnoon

WDW88 said:


> We have stayed in WBC multiple times in the past (and LOVED it!), but it has been a while.  We have always stayed in presidential units as a way to pamper ourselves a bit.  However, it appears that rates have skyrocketed from the last time we stayed (about 2 1/2 years ago) and the presidential units have become very popular.  I was looking to stay Oct. 30-Nov. 4, and the company I usually go through does not have presidential 2 bedrooms available.  I did a quick search online, and it seems other renters are also out of the presidential units.  I am trying to figure out if I need to keep searching, or if possibly, the presidential units are being renovated during that time.  Anyone have any insight?


It is possible Tower 6 will be undergoing refurbishment and is limiting availability.  Overall, the economy is much better than what it was 2 1/2 years ago and timeshare rentals and hotels have seen prices jump quite a bit. Also, Disney has increased the hotel rates no doubt driving more people to look for off-site options.


----------



## OSUZorba

LaurEm378 said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to say thank you for this very helpful thread, and ask a few questions. I’ll be staying for 4 nights at WBC in June before an on-site WDW stay. This will be my first time offsite, and hopefully I love it so much that I’ll never pay onsite prices again!
> 
> We’ll be arriving early in the day on a Sunday (driving). I know it’s unlikely that our room will be ready before 4 pm, so I’m wondering if we’d be able to drop off all our luggage with bell services, then go back out and make a grocery run and drop THAT with bell services if our room isn’t ready? I know I could just have groceries delivered from somewhere, but we’ll have time to kill.
> 
> Also, is the pool towel situation as horrible as people make it out to be on Yelp? All these reviews with people complaining they got charged hundreds of dollars for towels they returned. I don’t know if they’re all crazy people, or if I should bring towels from home.
> 
> Lastly, if anyone could give me a quick rundown on the restaurant offerings at WBC, I’d love that. I can see the names of the restaurants on the website, but looking for some real recommendations. Also, I know I can make my own coffee in the room, but where can I buy a cup in the mornings, and how early?
> 
> Thank you all again for this awesome thread!


I've never had an issue with towels in 5 stays. Just make sure you actually return them and don't leave them in the room.

I've dropped cold food with the bellhops before while waiting on my room, no problem. They will even bring it to you if you want.

I haven't eaten at the restaurants at the hotel, but the restaurants by tower 1 and 5 are both very expensive for crappy food. I'd rather eat in the parks. Pizza places will deliver and the McDonald's by the All Stars isn't far out of the way coming back from any park except Epcot.

Don't get the on-site pizza, just order some for delivery (not from the under door fliers though).


----------



## pigletto

WDW88 said:


> We have stayed in WBC multiple times in the past (and LOVED it!), but it has been a while.  We have always stayed in presidential units as a way to pamper ourselves a bit.  However, it appears that rates have skyrocketed from the last time we stayed (about 2 1/2 years ago) and the presidential units have become very popular.  I was looking to stay Oct. 30-Nov. 4, and the company I usually go through does not have presidential 2 bedrooms available.  I did a quick search online, and it seems other renters are also out of the presidential units.  I am trying to figure out if I need to keep searching, or if possibly, the presidential units are being renovated during that time.  Anyone have any insight?


Those dates are also quite popular. That will not only be the Food and Wine festival and Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, it will also be the very start of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. It's a very popular time with so many special offerings. And like the previous poster mentioned, the rates are jumping so much onsite, that more and more people are willing to try "offsite".


----------



## chris1212

Looking for which tower would be best for us.  Kids are between 2 and 8, will not be at the park every day and having pool days.  Which pool is best for kids, and which tower closest?  Trying to minimize walking time with the kids!  Thanks!


----------



## OSUZorba

chris1212 said:


> Looking for which tower would be best for us.  Kids are between 2 and 8, will not be at the park every day and having pool days.  Which pool is best for kids, and which tower closest?  Trying to minimize walking time with the kids!  Thanks!


The lobby building, then Tower 5, then 6, then 4.

5 has the best lazy river and is pretty close to the pirate pool with the slide. 6 has the pirate pool but no river.

4 is close to the lazy river and the lobby building, which has a pool, lazy river, splash pad and playground. 4 also has the most basic pool on site.

Towers 3 and 2 share a pool with slide, a kiddie pool, playground, and mini-golf. I don't think the kiddie pool is heated, though.

Edit: I had towers 1 and 3 mixed up.


----------



## chicagoshannon

OSUZorba said:


> The lobby building, then Tower 5, then 6, then 4.
> 
> 5 has the best lazy river and is pretty close to the pirate pool with the slide. 6 has the pirate pool but no river.
> 
> 4 is close to the lazy river and the lobby building, which has a pool, lazy river, splash pad and playground. It also has the most basic pool on site.
> 
> Towers 1 and 2 share a pool with slide, a kiddie pool, playground, and mini-golf. I don't think the kiddie pool is heated, though.


Towers 2 and 3 share the pool.  Tower 1 is close to main building.  Tower 2 has the mini golf course and playground.  Tower 6 and main building have  activity desks.  Tower 3 (at the pool) has a towel shack and club check out until about 7pm.

The ampitheater (really just a law area with benches and a stage) is between main building and tower 4.  This is where a lot of the shows take place.

Really if you're going to be hanging around the resort you're going to check out all the pools/activities so it doesn't really matter where you are.  It's fun to go exploring around the lake.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Hi guys! Thank you so much for all the helpful info.  I just had two questions.  We are staying in a 2 bedroom presidential in a few weeks.  I have read that all 2 bedroom presidentials are on the 16th floor and higher in tower 6.  Is this the case? I'm not sure if the info I have read is correct and current. 

 And second (slightly strange question) is the coffee maker in the room a normal ground coffee maker or a k-cup type? Just want to make sure I bring the right kind of coffee.  

Thanks for all the input! Can't wait for our stay!


----------



## Belle5

Melissa<3Disney said:


> Hi guys! Thank you so much for all the helpful info.  I just had two questions.  We are staying in a 2 bedroom presidential in a few weeks.  I have read that all 2 bedroom presidentials are on the 16th floor and higher in tower 6.  Is this the case? I'm not sure if the info I have read is correct and current.
> 
> And second (slightly strange question) is the coffee maker in the room a normal ground coffee maker or a k-cup type? Just want to make sure I bring the right kind of coffee.
> 
> Thanks for all the input! Can't wait for our stay!


I think the presidentials are all in building 6 but I think it might be the 4 bedroom units (we stayed in one) were the ones on the 16th floor.  Someone can correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Upatnoon

Melissa<3Disney said:


> Hi guys! Thank you so much for all the helpful info.  I just had two questions.  We are staying in a 2 bedroom presidential in a few weeks.  I have read that all 2 bedroom presidentials are on the 16th floor and higher in tower 6.  Is this the case? I'm not sure if the info I have read is correct and current.
> 
> And second (slightly strange question) is the coffee maker in the room a normal ground coffee maker or a k-cup type? Just want to make sure I bring the right kind of coffee.
> 
> Thanks for all the input! Can't wait for our stay!



All 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in Tower 6, but they start much lower. I think its the 7th floor or 8th floor, but not certain. There are non-presidential units on the lower floors. The four-bedroom presidentials are on the top floors of all towers.

They have regular coffee makers with cone filters unless something has changed recently


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Belle5 said:


> I think the presidentials are all in building 6 but I think it might be the 4 bedroom units (we stayed in one) were the ones on the 16th floor.  Someone can correct me if I'm wrong!



Oh okay, wonderful thanks for the info! 



Upatnoon said:


> All 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials are in Tower 6, but they start much lower. I think its the 7th floor or 8th floor, but not certain. There are non-presidential units on the lower floors. The four-bedroom presidentials are on the top floors of all towers.
> 
> They have regular coffee makers with cone filters unless something has changed recently



Wonderful!! Thank you so much for that info, I thought that the floor numbers may be off.  Was hoping that they were high floors, but we are happy with 7/8 too . 

And thanks for the coffee info, can't live on park days without a good cup to start. Haha!!


----------



## Mainebound

I'm getting super excited for our first stay here in 6 weeks. I have been watching YouTube videos and the renovated rooms are beautiful. Does anyone know if there is a request I can make that would give us a better chance at a renovated rom? Thanks!


----------



## katallo

It seems WBC is constantly going through renovations (in a good way).  We stayed in Tower 4 last year and it had just been renovated.  This year, they were working on Tower 5.  IMO, WBC keeps all towers in very good condition.  You can call them but you can also make the request when you arrive.    You''ll have a great time.


----------



## Kmjohn

We will be staying at WBC for the first time in about 2 weeks (first time staying off site) and I’m starting to second guess transportation. We will most likely being taking an Uber from the airport but with check in being in tower 6 do you unload everything there and then a bell hop bring it to the correct tower or does the Uber wait and take you to the correct tower. I’m probably over thinking everything but we don’t get in until after 7pm and want everything to go as smooth as possible especially with a 2 year old.


----------



## OSUZorba

chicagoshannon said:


> Towers 2 and 3 share the pool.  Tower 1 is close to main building.  Tower 2 has the mini golf course and playground.  Tower 6 and main building have  activity desks.  Tower 3 (at the pool) has a towel shack and club check out until about 7pm.
> 
> The ampitheater (really just a law area with benches and a stage) is between main building and tower 4.  This is where a lot of the shows take place.
> 
> Really if you're going to be hanging around the resort you're going to check out all the pools/activities so it doesn't really matter where you are.  It's fun to go exploring around the lake.


You're right, I had 1 and 3 mixed up. I've never stayed on that side before.


----------



## argon5000

Staying here in the first few days fying in from AUS. Looking forward to having some decent room size before going to POFQ.
I'm guessing Uber is the best way to and from Disney Springs considering the bus is $8 per person each way


----------



## missingdisneymore

argon5000 said:


> Staying here in the first few days fying in from AUS. Looking forward to having some decent room size before going to POFQ.
> I'm guessing Uber is the best way to and from Disney Springs considering the bus is $8 per person each way


Definitely!


----------



## OSUZorba

Mainebound said:


> I'm getting super excited for our first stay here in 6 weeks. I have been watching YouTube videos and the renovated rooms are beautiful. Does anyone know if there is a request I can make that would give us a better chance at a renovated rom? Thanks!



I stayed in tower 4 right before and right after the last renovation. It was nice, but really didn't make much difference to me, it was nice before and slightly nicer after, the switch in the second bedroom still didn't work for me. You can attempt to call the front desk and put in a preference before you show up. Some times they'll take it and some times they won't. Your best bet is to show up as early as possible to check in and put in the request then.



Kmjohn said:


> We will be staying at WBC for the first time in about 2 weeks (first time staying off site) and I’m starting to second guess transportation. We will most likely being taking an Uber from the airport but with check in being in tower 6 do you unload everything there and then a bell hop bring it to the correct tower or does the Uber wait and take you to the correct tower. I’m probably over thinking everything but we don’t get in until after 7pm and want everything to go as smooth as possible especially with a 2 year old.



The bell service at WBC is great. Just ask them to hold the bags until your room is assigned and then they'll take them there for you or you can get them back and walk them over yourself. But really, they are over the top helpful and its never come off as just looking for a tip (although I do tip them when I use them). I also always check in at the main lobby, not Tower 6. I think you can in either place, but unless the lobby is closed for some reason you don't have to go all the way around to 6.


----------



## Ybarrier

We will be staying at WBC for the first time in June.     We are a military family getting one last vacation in before deployment.    We are trying to budget the stay.   Is there a price list for the extra things at WBC?   Do they charge for putt-putt, pool tables, etc.?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ybarrier said:


> We will be staying at WBC for the first time in June.     We are a military family getting one last vacation in before deployment.    We are trying to budget the stay.   Is there a price list for the extra things at WBC?   Do they charge for putt-putt, pool tables, etc.?


Putt putt is free as is checking out any equipment for pool, air hockey etc.  There is a video game room that you'd have to pay for if you want to play arcade games.  Also there are some activities that cost extra like tie dye t shirts.  The fee for those is usually $10 or less.  Most activities are free though.   The shows they put on (magic show and the like) are all free.


----------



## Cinerama261

Saw this on another site. Is it true?

_*Hilton Bonnet Creek has access to benefits similar to guests staying at Walt Disney World resorts such as:*_


*Access to FastPass+ reservations 60 days out*
*Eligible for Extra Magic Hours*
*Bus transportation to the parks (independent buses and schedule)*
*Disney tickets available for purchase*
*An official Disney gift shop*
_*Select Rooms with theme park and fireworks views!*_


----------



## Mainebound

Cinerama261 said:


> Saw this on another site. Is it true?
> 
> _*Hilton Bonnet Creek has access to benefits similar to guests staying at Walt Disney World resorts such as:*_
> 
> 
> *Access to FastPass+ reservations 60 days out*
> *Eligible for Extra Magic Hours*
> *Bus transportation to the parks (independent buses and schedule)*
> *Disney tickets available for purchase*
> *An official Disney gift shop*
> _*Select Rooms with theme park and fireworks views!*_


I wonder if this is true of one of the HOTELS on Bonnet Creek property?


----------



## pigletto

Cinerama261 said:


> Saw this on another site. Is it true?
> 
> _*Hilton Bonnet Creek has access to benefits similar to guests staying at Walt Disney World resorts such as:*_
> 
> 
> *Access to FastPass+ reservations 60 days out*
> *Eligible for Extra Magic Hours*
> *Bus transportation to the parks (independent buses and schedule)*
> *Disney tickets available for purchase*
> *An official Disney gift shop*
> _*Select Rooms with theme park and fireworks views!*_


Hilton Bonnet Creek is one of the hotels and is not the Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare resort that is discussed in this thread. So yes it's true and they are in the same-ish area, but not the same property and not the same benefits.


----------



## OSUZorba

Cinerama261 said:


> Saw this on another site. Is it true?
> 
> _*Hilton Bonnet Creek has access to benefits similar to guests staying at Walt Disney World resorts such as:*_
> 
> 
> *Access to FastPass+ reservations 60 days out*
> *Eligible for Extra Magic Hours*
> *Bus transportation to the parks (independent buses and schedule)*
> *Disney tickets available for purchase*
> *An official Disney gift shop*
> _*Select Rooms with theme park and fireworks views!*_


It is true for the Hilton.

It is important to remember that there are 3 hotels that are in the Bonnet Creek area in addition to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Timeshare resort.


----------



## KristinU

Hey WBC friends!  Something to note for those who drive to the parks, especially those that go onto auto-pilot like me: the old entrance to Hollywood Studios just down Buena Vista Drive from WBC is now a bus-only entrance.  You'll want to turn left on Victory Way just after Rivera Resort to head toward the Studios now.  If you go to the old entrance you'll have to continue a really good ways before you can U-turn...not where you want to spend precious minutes in the morning if you're going for a ROTR boarding group (we still made it, but still!)


----------



## chris1212

Has anyone booked through www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com ?  Which is Extra Holidays?  Is it related to the resort, or just another rental agency?


----------



## Upatnoon

chris1212 said:


> Has anyone booked through www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com ?  Which is Extra Holidays?  Is it related to the resort, or just another rental agency?


Extra Holidays is the booking arm of Wyndham and will rent you a stay generally for a lot more than you would pay if you rent from an owner or many of the other places discussed on this thread.


----------



## springandmac

Upatnoon said:


> The resort is gated but you use your room key to enter the resort. The parking pass is not used.
> 
> The primary mission of the "parking pass" is to sign people up for timeshare sales pitches. If you already own a timeshare, they are called "owner updates."
> 
> If you decide to talk to them and reject their various incentives to get you to attend their high-pressure sales presentation, they will give your kids balloons and answer questions about the resort. Or you can just skip it.



We were there in October and saw a Security Guard riding trough the parking lots on his Segway checking for parking passes, I think they're on to those of us who are skipping the parking pass desk.


----------



## springandmac

Upatnoon said:


> The resort is gated but you use your room key to enter the resort. The parking pass is not used.
> 
> The primary mission of the "parking pass" is to sign people up for timeshare sales pitches. If you already own a timeshare, they are called "owner updates."
> 
> If you decide to talk to them and reject their various incentives to get you to attend their high-pressure sales presentation, they will give your kids balloons and answer questions about the resort. Or you can just skip it.



We were there in October and saw a Security Guard riding trough the parking lots on his Segway checking for parking passes, I think they're on to those of us who are skipping the parking pass desk.


----------



## chekhovgirl

springandmac said:


> We were there in October and saw a Security Guard riding trough the parking lots on his Segway checking for parking passes, I think they're on to those of us who are skipping the parking pass desk.



I still think the parking pass is bogus. What would they do if you don't have one?


----------



## KristinU

chekhovgirl said:


> I still think the parking pass is bogus. What would they do if you don't have one?


I agree, we give vehicle make/model/plate at check-in, so I still think the pass is bogus.   We will be skipping it in April, I'll report back on any issues.


----------



## wed100105

lelesmith11 said:


> anyone know where I can rent just 2 days, I got a couple of quotes but they need 3-4 days, the hotels are very expensive.



A couple of years ago there was a major change in Wyndham's booking system. It's no longer easy to book those shorter stays and the tricks that owners (myself included) were using to book rooms dirt cheap are no longer available.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

It looks like this is the place to chat about WBC. If not, let me know.

1) We plan to arrive early, probably before our room is ready. Can we change somewhere and have the kids hop in the pool? Will bell services hold our bags and deliver them to our room when ready? I'm finding mixed info from some older posts here so I wanted to get a more current answer.

2) I need transportation for 7 people. I am trying to decide if I should rent a van or pay for shuttles. Of course, there is the $8/person rate at the resort. But I also found that in addition to offering airport shuttle service, Mears will pick up at resorts and transport to parks, Disney Springs, etc. For the 7 of us to go in a Mears scheduled shuttle (according to their website) it would be $28 round trip to go to Disney Springs vs. the $56 for the resort shuttle. $50 for MK, $44 for Hollywood Studios. So it looks to save us $ and we can pick our times. Has anyone booked transportation other than airport shuttles from Mears? How reliable are they? Do they drive company vehicles or private like Uber for these shuttles? If Mears turns out to be a viable choice, it will save us alot over renting a van for the week when we only play to have a 2-3 park days and hang at the resort the rest of the time anyway.


----------



## pepperandchips

OSUZorba said:


> It is true for the Hilton.
> 
> It is important to remember that there are 3 hotels that are in the Bonnet Creek area in addition to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Timeshare resort.


And it will become 4 any day now. The new JW Marriott looks just about complete from Epcot center drive and I-4. I am eager to stay there!


----------



## chris1212

Upatnoon said:


> Extra Holidays is the booking arm of Wyndham and will rent you a stay generally for a lot more than you would pay if you rent from an owner or many of the other places discussed on this thread.



It's the only place right now that has availability for our dates in February.  Is booking through them essentially booking direct through Wyndham?  IE if I have a question about our reservation we can call the hotel directly?


----------



## Upatnoon

chris1212 said:


> It's the only place right now that has availability for our dates in February.  Is booking through them essentially booking direct through Wyndham?  IE if I have a question about our reservation we can call the hotel directly?


Extra Holidays is owned by Wyndham. What kind of question do you think you will have about your reservation? 

I can tell you that no matter where you get your reservation, once you get close to the check-in date can call the resort and confirm it. I have done that several times. 

As for no availability, there are dozens of February reservations available on Redweek and eBay.  Maybe you can find something there.


----------



## springandmac

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It looks like this is the place to chat about WBC. If not, let me know.
> 
> 1) We plan to arrive early, probably before our room is ready. Can we change somewhere and have the kids hop in the pool? Will bell services hold our bags and deliver them to our room when ready? I'm finding mixed info from some older posts here so I wanted to get a more current answer.



I'm curious about this too since I'll be arriving around 9 a.m.


----------



## Jajone

Wondering what the difference is between deluxe and presidential suites?


----------



## missingdisneymore

springandmac said:


> I'm curious about this too since I'll be arriving around 9 a.m.


Yes, there are changing facilities available.
Yes, bell services will hold bags, grocery deliveries, suitcases.  Just call when you want it delivered.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Jajone said:


> Wondering what the difference is between deluxe and presidential suites?


Size and decor, and depending on bedroom count....location.


----------



## Upatnoon

missingdisneymore said:


> Size and decor, and depending on bedroom count....location.


The presidential units have stainless appliances and a full-size washer and dryer. The units are slightly larger, as they have to accommodate the larger washer and dryer.

The two-bedroom presidentials sleep 6 instead of 8 because they don't have a couch bed. Some of the units may have them, but they accommodate 6 according to the points chart.

The decor is a bit more "done" but this is a matter of taste. They have been upgrading the deluxe units over the years. When WBC was built, the deluxe units didn't have granite countertops, but now they do.

 The 1, 2 and 3 presidential bedroom units are all in Tower 6 starting around floor 6. The four-bedroom presidential units are located in all towers at the top.

There is always the "worth it" question. I would not pay extra for a presidential unit, however, I have stayed in them a few times because that was what was available for the time I wanted to travel. They are nice, but the deluxe units are also nice. 

If you plan to do a lot of laundry on vacation, it would be more worth it.


----------



## CelinaDisney2019

I’m looking to stay at the resort March 23-29. Is anyone looking to rent their points? Thank you


----------



## StarShine3

CelinaDisney2019 said:


> I’m looking to stay at the resort March 23-29. Is anyone looking to rent their points? Thank you


CelinaDisney, I have some points I could rent out, but there is no availability for me at WBC for those dates. Some other members with a different contract level may have availability. You may also want to check some of the typical rental channels like redweek, VRBO, eBay, Airbnb, etc. as some points renters reserve weeks early in the booking period with the intention of renting them or canceling the reservation if no one buys that week. Since this is still in the neighborhood of spring break season, I bet some resellers still have weeks to rent.


----------



## CelinaDisney2019

StarShine3 said:


> CelinaDisney, I have some points I could rent out, but there is no availability for me at WBC for those dates. Some other members with a different contract level may have availability. You may also want to check some of the typical rental channels like redweek, VRBO, eBay, Airbnb, etc. as some points renters reserve weeks early in the booking period with the intention of renting them or canceling the reservation if no one buys that week. Since this is still in the neighborhood of spring break season, I bet some resellers still have weeks to rent.


Thanks so much. I’m checking those sites too but I would prefer to rent straight from the owners if possible. Both for Hilton and/or Wyndham Bonnet Beach. I hope to hear from people!


----------



## KristinU

CelinaDisney2019 said:


> Thanks so much. I’m checking those sites too but I would prefer to rent straight from the owners if possible. Both for Hilton and/or Wyndham Bonnet Beach. I hope to hear from people!


Not that I didn't believe @StarShine3 , but I did hop in just to confirm that there is no availability of any size at Bonnet Creek for your date span.  You'll need to find someone to rent from that has already reserved that time frame as a speculation, which will likely not be an individual owner to rent from.  I think your best bet is going to be the typical rental channels as previously noted.  Hilton Bonnet Creek is not a timeshare, so you'd just book as you would a regular hotel.


----------



## lenska

Very excited to be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in April.  I don't want to rent a car so trying to decide on best option to and from the airport.  I thought that I read something on here about people booking a car service that includes a grocery stop.  Our flight gets in around 10:30 am, so I'm trying to decide if the car service would be the best option or just uber to the hotel, drop off bags and then uber over to the nearest publix for groceries.  My only reasoning for the uber option would be that we wouldn't have a time limit for shopping but wondered if anyone had done the car service and could share their experience/recommendations?


----------



## chekhovgirl

CelinaDisney2019 said:


> Thanks so much. I’m checking those sites too but I would prefer to rent straight from the owners if possible. Both for Hilton and/or Wyndham Bonnet Beach. I hope to hear from people!


 
Check with Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades.


----------



## chekhovgirl

missingdisneymore said:


> Yes, there are changing facilities available.
> Yes, bell services will hold bags, grocery deliveries, suitcases.  Just call when you want it delivered.



Yup, just adding that the best places to change would be the facilities in the main building near the craft room and the facilities in the bottom of tower 5, they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## CelinaDisney2019

KristinU said:


> Not that I didn't believe @StarShine3 , but I did hop in just to confirm that there is no availability of any size at Bonnet Creek for your date span.  You'll need to find someone to rent from that has already reserved that time frame as a speculation, which will likely not be an individual owner to rent from.  I think your best bet is going to be the typical rental channels as previously noted.  Hilton Bonnet Creek is not a timeshare, so you'd just book as you would a regular hotel.


Thank you I’m checking all of those!


----------



## Mainebound

We are excited for our first stay at WBC in March. I'm wondering, can you easily walk over to the Wyndham Grand if you wanted to eat at one of their restaurants?


----------



## Upatnoon

Mainebound said:


> We are excited for our first stay at WBC in March. I'm wondering, can you easily walk over to the Wyndham Grand if you wanted to eat at one of their restaurants?


Yes, you can. The Wyndham Grand is part the WBC resort area, only its tower is a traditional hotel. WBC Tower 6 and the Wyndham Grand are actually connected by a hallway.

If you are staying at either, you can use all their facilities, like the pool, restaurants and gym. If you are staying at WBC, however, you can't use the Grand shuttle.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Anyone ever stayed at Bonnet Creek around Christmas? How would you describe the vibe - Lots of decorations, minimal, lights all over the place, etc.?


----------



## pepperandchips

Just a reminder and plug for the WBC Pay it Forward Bins. We have community-sourced large plastic bins which operate on the "take one/leave one" system. Need extra coffee or laundry supplies? They're probably in the bin for you to take and use as necessary. Have extra glow sticks, snacks, coupons, or anything else you want to share with the next family? Leave it in the bin to "pay it forward"!  The rules, how to sign up, and the "list" of when the bins are available can be found in this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...n-please-read-first-post-for-details.3754096/

Our bins have a lot of availability in February and March but we like to keep them active (and also that helps me keep tabs on them to ensure they haven't disappeared). Join us over on that thread for more information!


----------



## npep

We decided on WBC and were able to score a great ebay deal for March 8-13 and now of course we want to add a day on the front end.  Farrell's Vacation Rentals said they cant check until 2 weeks out...other options to add a day and combine the reservation?
This was for a 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## Angienharry

npep said:


> We decided on WBC and were able to score a great ebay deal for March 8-13 and now of course we want to add a day on the front end.  Farrell's Vacation Rentals said they cant check until 2 weeks out...other options to add a day and combine the reservation?
> This was for a 2 bedroom unit.


A one night stay is only bookable 14 days before check in, as I understand it. Your only other option is to cancel and rebook for the new total amount of days. It will require the owner to use extra reservation transactions to do this option so there would likely be an additional fee. I’m an owner at WBC let me know if I can answer any other questions!


----------



## Upatnoon

npep said:


> We decided on WBC and were able to score a great ebay deal for March 8-13 and now of course we want to add a day on the front end.  Farrell's Vacation Rentals said they cant check until 2 weeks out...other options to add a day and combine the reservation?
> This was for a 2 bedroom unit.


The WBC website requires a 2-night minimum stay. You could spend the night at the Wyndham Grand hotel and wouldn't have to move far.


----------



## lelesmith11

npep said:


> We decided on WBC and were able to score a great ebay deal for March 8-13 and now of course we want to add a day on the front end.  Farrell's Vacation Rentals said they cant check until 2 weeks out...other options to add a day and combine the reservation?
> This was for a 2 bedroom unit.


We need 2 days on both sides, hard to find wbc, every time i see the hotel rate go down I remember they add parking & hotel fee. Yikes


----------



## Belle5

lelesmith11 said:


> We need 2 days on both sides, hard to find wbc, every time i see the hotel rate go down I remember they add parking & hotel fee. Yikes


I'm not sure who is adding parking and hotel fees.  Are you saying WBC?


----------



## Carla1183

I'll second this!  We used the bins for our trip 2.5 years ago and it was awesome! 
Got up and made mickey waffles with kodiak cake mix because there was a waffle maker in the bin. Protein packed breakfast kids can eat in car on the way over? WIN! Super easy to work with bell services to get/return.



pepperandchips said:


> Just a reminder and plug for the WBC Pay it Forward Bins. We have community-sourced large plastic bins which operate on the "take one/leave one" system. Need extra coffee or laundry supplies? They're probably in the bin for you to take and use as necessary. Have extra glow sticks, snacks, coupons, or anything else you want to share with the next family? Leave it in the bin to "pay it forward"!  The rules, how to sign up, and the "list" of when the bins are available can be found in this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...n-please-read-first-post-for-details.3754096/
> 
> Our bins have a lot of availability in February and March but we like to keep them active (and also that helps me keep tabs on them to ensure they haven't disappeared). Join us over on that thread for more information!


----------



## lelesmith11

Belle5 said:


> I'm not sure who is adding parking and hotel fees.  Are you saying WBC?


the wydham grand hotel charges


----------



## omniscientmommy

npep said:


> We decided on WBC and were able to score a great ebay deal for March 8-13 and now of course we want to add a day on the front end.  Farrell's Vacation Rentals said they cant check until 2 weeks out...other options to add a day and combine the reservation?
> This was for a 2 bedroom unit.


Have you used eBay in the past? We would love to stay at WBC but can rent a condo at Windsor Hills for much cheaper then all the 3rd party sites for WBC.


----------



## shaunaday

Hey all! After 16 years of watching “We Looooocve Bonnet Creek” threads, we are taking the plunge! Our big family of 7 is super excited! And we are excited to make fun family memories while we do things a little different this time around.

Thank you to all of you who share your knowledge about the property! It makes planning this vacation a lot of fun and much easier! Just a couple questions I can’t seem to find answers to: 1) when do the pools open and close In March? 2) where are restaurant hours posted? 3) can we bring small coolers to the pool? 4) our group will have 2 cars, is that an issue ?

thank you again for your insight!


----------



## vicki0620

lenska said:


> Very excited to be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in April.  I don't want to rent a car so trying to decide on best option to and from the airport.  I thought that I read something on here about people booking a car service that includes a grocery stop.  Our flight gets in around 10:30 am, so I'm trying to decide if the car service would be the best option or just uber to the hotel, drop off bags and then uber over to the nearest publix for groceries.  My only reasoning for the uber option would be that we wouldn't have a time limit for shopping but wondered if anyone had done the car service and could share their experience/recommendations?


Following as we will be doing the same in June.


----------



## missingdisneymore

shaunaday said:


> Hey all! After 16 years of watching “We Looooocve Bonnet Creek” threads, we are taking the plunge! Our big family of 7 is super excited! And we are excited to make fun family memories while we do things a little different this time around.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who share your knowledge about the property! It makes planning this vacation a lot of fun and much easier! Just a couple questions I can’t seem to find answers to: 1) when do the pools open and close In March? 2) where are restaurant hours posted? 3) can we bring small coolers to the pool? 4) our group will have 2 cars, is that an issue ?
> 
> thank you again for your insight!


1) 8 or 9 am-11 pm usually 
2) seasonal hours for poolside places, Wyndham Grand restaurant info is on their website.
3) yes
4) no


----------



## npep

omniscientmommy said:


> Have you used eBay in the past? We would love to stay at WBC but can rent a condo at Windsor Hills for much cheaper then all the 3rd party sites for WBC.



We have in the past and it has worked out.  We just made sure this is a reputable seller.


----------



## lelesmith11

omniscientmommy said:


> Have you used eBay in the past? We would love to stay at WBC but can rent a condo at Windsor Hills for much cheaper then all the 3rd party sites for WBC.


we used to do windsor hills but ebay has wbc for same price, esp when you add cleaning fees for WH, just keep an eye out. we are renting from farrells, he was on ebay.


----------



## PavlovPluto

lenska said:


> Very excited to be staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in April.  I don't want to rent a car so trying to decide on best option to and from the airport.  I thought that I read something on here about people booking a car service that includes a grocery stop.  Our flight gets in around 10:30 am, so I'm trying to decide if the car service would be the best option or just uber to the hotel, drop off bags and then uber over to the nearest publix for groceries.  My only reasoning for the uber option would be that we wouldn't have a time limit for shopping but wondered if anyone had done the car service and could share their experience/recommendations?



We used Tiffany Towncar, it was $135 round trip before tip. The service was excellent and you can request a grocery stop when you book. There is no additional charge for a 30 minute grocery stop. We stopped at Publix. That rate was for their smallest vehicle size that can carry 4 people with 4 suitcases, but they also have mini vans, SUV's, and vans.


----------



## Joyful2018

do you hit any tolls when driving between WBC and the parks? i'm on google map and its says there are tolls between WBC and AK?


----------



## Upatnoon

Joyful2018 said:


> do you hit any tolls when driving between WBC and the parks? i'm on google map and its says there are tolls between WBC and AK?


There are no tolls on Disney property or around WBC.  The closest toll road to AK is Florida 429, but it doesn't go anywhere close to WBC.


----------



## pepperandchips

Joyful2018 said:


> do you hit any tolls when driving between WBC and the parks? i'm on google map and its says there are tolls between WBC and AK?


I’ll go look as well but no you should not hit any tolls!


----------



## pepperandchips

The best I can guess is google maps is either warning us of having to pay to park or it knows that Osceola has tolls (farther down near 535) but doesn’t know where


----------



## Joyful2018

ok thanks


----------



## omniscientmommy

@Joyful2018 no tolls but if you're driving a rental car from the airport you will. We used this new Florida Visitor toll pass program to avoid bringing change.


----------



## Joyful2018

omniscientmommy said:


> @Joyful2018 no tolls but if you're driving a rental car from the airport you will. We used this new Florida Visitor toll pass program to avoid bringing change.



thanks! yes ive seen that talked about in other posts and have it bookmarked for when we go!


----------



## ssnelle

We stayed here three times, each and every time was a fabulous visit. Two of the times we were fortunate enough to have the view of the resort as opposed to the parking lot. Will definitely go back


----------



## EMHDad

Does anyone know? If I book a stay at Bonnet Creek through VRBO, are there additional ‘resort fees’ and ‘parking fees’ when I get there?


----------



## EMHDad

Does anyone know? If I book a stay at Bonnet Creek through VRBO, are there additional ‘resort fees’ and ‘parking fees’ when I get there?


----------



## NatureBoyChris

EMHDad said:


> Does anyone know? If I book a stay at Bonnet Creek through VRBO, are there additional ‘resort fees’ and ‘parking fees’ when I get there?



No additional fees at check in.


----------



## MrsTski

omniscientmommy said:


> @Joyful2018 no tolls but if you're driving a rental car from the airport you will. We used this new Florida Visitor toll pass program to avoid bringing change.


Can you share more details on the Florida Visitor Toll Pass program? Thanks!


----------



## Joyful2018

MrsTski said:


> Can you share more details on the Florida Visitor Toll Pass program? Thanks!


https://visitortollpass.com/


----------



## lelesmith11

hotwire has wyndham grand bonnet creek for $99, its a secret deal for march, it shows the room with the bunk beds just a fyi, i needed to add 2 days, its $154 with resort fees.


----------



## omniscientmommy

MrsTski said:


> Can you share more details on the Florida Visitor Toll Pass program? Thanks!


The link that @Joyful2018 posted is great. We had made a reservation online before hand. There is literally this guy standing around next to a Florida Visitor Toll Pass banner with an iPad. That's how you get 'checked in'. Other than that the guy standing there will explain everything else you need to know. We did have our credit card charged for the tolls within a week or so after our trip. Really easy.


----------



## Belle5

lelesmith11 said:


> hotwire has wyndham grand bonnet creek for $99, its a secret deal for march, it shows the room with the bunk beds just a fyi, i needed to add 2 days, its $154 with resort fees.


Just making sure you know you posted this to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek (timeshare) thread and not a Wyndham Grand (hotel) thread.  I would hate for you to think you were staying at a timeshare with the Hotwire Wyndham Grand deal.


----------



## erinlizc

Alli1988 said:


> To add on to this (because this is what I did to get the $ amounts as I mentioned above, and what I do as part of my normal trip planning for any vacation) WBC to most parks in the cheapest Uber option for the time I was checking (mid-day) was $8-$13 with near immediate availability (could get you picked up and to any of the parks within 25 minutes). Modifying the search time, number of people, etc. would change this (sometimes substantially), as well as how things are going by chance when you actually need the ride.  This is per trip (not round trip) so consider both directions as well as park hopping or mid-day breaks.


This is more for when you're in the moment doing it and not so much for quoting, but I find there's often a substantial difference between Lyft and Uber, and it flip flops which one is cheaper.  My husband and I typically will each open one app and whichever one is cheaper for our ride, we'll hit the button and take.  I feel like it's usually Lyft but sometimes isn't Uber!

On the same subject-ish.  We just booked a 2br for 12/5/20-12/12/20 and will be traveling with my toddler who will be 19months old at the time.  We'll only be doing a few park days total but I'm thinking I'll want to come back to the room for a nap.  What's the easiest way to get back and forth...and then back and forth again.  We'll have a car.  I'm open to Minnievans, etc.  I'm thinking the rest of the adults (there are 6 of us) would want to stay in the park while my husband or I comes back for naptime.  

This is my first post.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Carla1183

erinlizc said:


> On the same subject-ish.  We just booked a 2br for 12/5/20-12/12/20 and will be traveling with my toddler who will be 19months old at the time.  We'll only be doing a few park days total but I'm thinking I'll want to come back to the room for a nap.  What's the easiest way to get back and forth...and then back and forth again.  We'll have a car.  I'm open to Minnievans, etc.  I'm thinking the rest of the adults (there are 6 of us) would want to stay in the park while my husband or I comes back for naptime.
> 
> This is my first post.  I'm so excited!



If you'll all be heading in at the same time, and have a car, probably the easiest way would be to take the car. Then when you want to go back/forth you have a carseat and don't have to worry about getting an uber/lyft with one. You only pay for parking once per day per park, so you can use the car to go back to WBC and then back to parks. If the other 6 end up wanting to come back to WBC at a different time than you at the end of the day, they can always uber back, but even with that one way uber for them I think you'll save money using your car the rest of the day.


----------



## KristinU

erinlizc said:


> This is more for when you're in the moment doing it and not so much for quoting, but I find there's often a substantial difference between Lyft and Uber, and it flip flops which one is cheaper.  My husband and I typically will each open one app and whichever one is cheaper for our ride, we'll hit the button and take.  I feel like it's usually Lyft but sometimes isn't Uber!
> 
> On the same subject-ish.  We just booked a 2br for 12/5/20-12/12/20 and will be traveling with my toddler who will be 19months old at the time.  We'll only be doing a few park days total but I'm thinking I'll want to come back to the room for a nap.  What's the easiest way to get back and forth...and then back and forth again.  We'll have a car.  I'm open to Minnievans, etc.  I'm thinking the rest of the adults (there are 6 of us) would want to stay in the park while my husband or I comes back for naptime.
> 
> This is my first post.  I'm so excited!


Welcome!!!

I believe there's an app for comparing Uber and Lyft on the fly, I downloaded it a while back but never used iit so I deleted it.  Might be worth looking in to for folks who like to compare.

For a nap, I think I would either Minnie Van or use the rental car because of the car seat situation.  A regular Uber or Lyft won't have a car seat for your small fry.  Another thought is to bring a nice comfy stroller that fully reclines, then he/she might be able to nap without leaving the parks.  I'm trying to remember to way back when my DS was little and I'm recalling some naps in the stroller while we strolled around Epcot.  I'm also recalling some earlier evenings, which is why having a nice big villa with a balcony is so nice - enjoy some grown up down time after bedtime


----------



## erinlizc

KristinU said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> I believe there's an app for comparing Uber and Lyft on the fly, I downloaded it a while back but never used iit so I deleted it.  Might be worth looking in to for folks who like to compare.
> 
> For a nap, I think I would either Minnie Van or use the rental car because of the car seat situation.  A regular Uber or Lyft won't have a car seat for your small fry.  Another thought is to bring a nice comfy stroller that fully reclines, then he/she might be able to nap without leaving the parks.  I'm trying to remember to way back when my DS was little and I'm recalling some naps in the stroller while we strolled around Epcot.  I'm also recalling some earlier evenings, which is why having a nice big villa with a balcony is so nice - enjoy some grown up down time after bedtime


Napping in the stroller would be IDEAL.  We'll see how it goes as he grows over the summer but as of now, he's way too interested in looking at everything to sleep.  I've taken him to a few craft fairs, an RV show etc and well into his nap time he was fighting it, gettin' cranky.  The kid has major FOMO.  But one of the reasons we landed on the WBC is the proximity so it wouldn't be terrible for one of us to leave for a few hours and let him sleep.  Would buy us a more relaxing evening. I'm thinking driving might be the best bet too.


----------



## erinlizc

Just curious about the pizza place fliers everyone says to avoid.  How are they scams?  Are they just super expensive or do they somehow actually scam you out of money and not deliver pizza?  I can't see us ordering pizza anyway but now I'm curious!


----------



## KristinU

erinlizc said:


> Just curious about the pizza place fliers everyone says to avoid.  How are they scams?  Are they just super expensive or do they somehow actually scam you out of money and not deliver pizza?  I can't see us ordering pizza anyway but now I'm curious!


It is the latter, stealing credit card info.  Either with no pizza delivered at all or really crummy pizza delivered.  There was a segment years ago on the DIS Unplugged podcast about general personal safety, they had a law enforcement officer on with tips, and this was one of them.  They're still going strong, and Orlando isn't the only market.  I got a flier under the door in San Antonio a few months ago and in DC several times as well.

ETA: Found a good little article on it: https://www.frommers.com/blogs/arth...y-scam-they-could-steal-your-credit-card-info


----------



## erinlizc

KristinU said:


> It is the latter, stealing credit card info.  Either with no pizza delivered at all or really crummy pizza delivered.  There was a segment years ago on the DIS Unplugged podcast about general personal safety, they had a law enforcement officer on with tips, and this was one of them.  They're still going strong, and Orlando isn't the only market.  I got a flier under the door in San Antonio a few months ago and in DC several times as well.



Oh my that's awful but seems par for the course for tourist destinations.  We will probably do a combo of groceries/eating from our kitchen and eating at Disney dining.

Another question - does anyone know what the recent timeshare presentation offers are?  We are traveling myself and my husband with our (then) 19mo old, my parents and then my brother and his gf are joining us.  They will be on a tight budget and I am wondering if park tickets are ever one of the perks for sitting through the talk.  We plan to only do 2-3 park days during our week-long stay and might be able to work it in if the payoff is good.  I am good at saying no, plus we have access to a family timeshare and enjoy using occasionally but it's mostly a hassle so I know I won't get roped in. haha


----------



## erinlizc

omniscientmommy said:


> @Joyful2018 no tolls but if you're driving a rental car from the airport you will. We used this new Florida Visitor toll pass program to avoid bringing change.


I read that you literally sign up for that at a toll booth but how does it work after that.  Do you put a card down that they can charge after that or what?  We will be driving down as well and those FL tolls are brutal!


----------



## Upatnoon

erinlizc said:


> Just curious about the pizza place fliers everyone says to avoid.  How are they scams?  Are they just super expensive or do they somehow actually scam you out of money and not deliver pizza?  I can't see us ordering pizza anyway but now I'm curious!


The purpose of the flyers is to get your credit card information and to steal your identity. 

There are plenty of legitimate businesses to order pizza from.


----------



## Upatnoon

erinlizc said:


> Just curious about the pizza place fliers everyone says to avoid.  How are they scams?  Are they just super expensive or do they somehow actually scam you out of money and not deliver pizza?  I can't see us ordering pizza anyway but now I'm curious!


The purpose of the flyers is to get your credit card information and to steal your identity. Some do deliver bad pizza to keep the victims from being suspicious immediately.

There are plenty of legitimate businesses to order pizza from.


----------



## Carla1183

erinlizc said:


> Oh my that's awful but seems par for the course for tourist destinations.  We will probably do a combo of groceries/eating from our kitchen and eating at Disney dining.



If you do want pizza, Flippers is legit. Delivers to WBC and was very good!


----------



## Joyful2018

erinlizc said:


> I read that you literally sign up for that at a toll booth but how does it work after that.  Do you put a card down that they can charge after that or what?  We will be driving down as well and those FL tolls are brutal!


its for people who are flying in and out of MCO and renting a car


----------



## missingdisneymore

erinlizc said:


> Oh my that's awful but seems par for the course for tourist destinations.  We will probably do a combo of groceries/eating from our kitchen and eating at Disney dining.
> 
> Another question - does anyone know what the recent timeshare presentation offers are?  We are traveling myself and my husband with our (then) 19mo old, my parents and then my brother and his gf are joining us.  They will be on a tight budget and I am wondering if park tickets are ever one of the perks for sitting through the talk.  We plan to only do 2-3 park days during our week-long stay and might be able to work it in if the payoff is good.  I am good at saying no, plus we have access to a family timeshare and enjoy using occasionally but it's mostly a hassle so I know I won't get roped in. haha


No to park tix.


----------



## BecBennett

Looking at staying off site for the first time, and WBC is so far by far the front runner. Just want to know if anyone has ever felt like they miss being able to book dining at 180+10 or booking their fast passes early?


----------



## Carla1183

BecBennett said:


> Looking at staying off site for the first time, and WBC is so far by far the front runner. Just want to know if anyone has ever felt like they miss being able to book dining at 180+10 or booking their fast passes early?


I consider the fast passes really the only drawback to staying offsite. (I love having our rental car vs waiting on busses!) 
I got everything I wanted 2 years ago (FOP, SDMT, Frozen) but only by refreshing constantly for my full 30 days. But it's a tradeoff. 3x the space at less than half the cost...60 day fast passes are better and easier but it's not worth $1k+ and sharing room with our kids to us. To some it is!


----------



## Kooktk06

Looking at staying at WBC, but can only come up with dates that overlap for a 3 bedroom unit. Can overlaping the unit be done by using two different names on the reservation while still stay in the same room? And should we let the front desk know before we check-in?


----------



## goofyfanj

I'm staying @ Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the first time at the end of March.  Is it possible to get a room with both a lake and fireworks view?  Or do you get one or the other?  If it is possible to have both views, is there a particular tower or floor I should request?   If I have a lake view room, is there somewhere on property we can watch the Disney fireworks.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## katallo

We had lake and fireworks each time we stayed in Tower 2 and 3.  There is a room in building 1 that is open in the evenings to watch the fireworks.  If you booked a Presidential unit there is also a viewing room in Tower 6.


----------



## goofyfanj

katallo said:


> We had lake and fireworks each time we stayed in Tower 2 and 3.  There is a room in building 1 that is open in the evenings to watch the fireworks.  If you booked a Presidential unit there is also a viewing room in Tower 6.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Biggen

We have actually ordered pizza from the flyers before. We did it before we knew they could be scams. Pizza was actually delivered but we also paid cash so no risk of a scam.


----------



## travelgirl71

What tower is right beside the main check in building with the gift shop?   I remember leaving the tower and turning left to walk to the main building but I don’t remember what tower it is. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joyful2018

travelgirl71 said:


> What tower is right beside the main check in building with the gift shop?   I remember leaving the tower and turning left to walk to the main building but I don’t remember what tower it is.
> 
> Thanks!


the 2 that are closest to the main building are 1 and 4. there is a map somewhere in this thread


----------



## JacksDaddy

Anyone seeing good deals for summer months yet?  I'm defining "good deals" as $1500-$2000 for 3 BR or $1000-$1500 for 2 BR (7 days).  I'm looking for July right after the holiday, but also curious about the summer rates as a whole.  Thanks


----------



## chekhovgirl

JacksDaddy said:


> Anyone seeing good deals for summer months yet?  I'm defining "good deals" as $1500-$2000 for 3 BR or $1000-$1500 for 2 BR (7 days).  I'm looking for July right after the holiday, but also curious about the summer rates as a whole.  Thanks



There are weeks in June, July and August listed on Vacation Strategy for just under and just over $1500/7 nights at WBC in a 2 bed and Saratoga Springs in a 1 bed. 

https://www.vacationstrategy.com/member-deals/


----------



## lelesmith11

Can we see fireworks on property ? If not have a room view?


----------



## Feej

Just taking a minute to say that we’re here now for the first time and the resort is amazing! Easy to get to parks etc via Uber/Lyft and the apartments are great. We’re in tower 5, which I’m told has recently been updated.

We have a booking at Pop Century for 2 weeks over Christmas, however seriously considering staying here again if we can get a booking.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Where do you catch the uber/lyft?  I've only used these services from an onsite hotel, so wasn't sure if you walk to the lobby to catch one or outside your building


----------



## PavlovPluto

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> Where do you catch the uber/lyft?  I've only used these services from an onsite hotel, so wasn't sure if you walk to the lobby to catch one or outside your building



We did Uber, and I would send a message saying "Tower 1" when I booked the ride.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

PavlovPluto said:


> We did Uber, and I would send a message saying "Tower 1" when I booked the ride.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## KristinU

lelesmith11 said:


> Can we see fireworks on property ? If not have a room view?


We've never used it, so I can't say first hand.  But I believe they open a vila for fireworks viewing, I want to say in Tower 5.


----------



## Feej

PavlovPluto said:


> We did Uber, and I would send a message saying "Tower 1" when I booked the ride.


Exactly what we do.


----------



## chekhovgirl

goofyfanj said:


> Thank you so much for your help!



Yes, if you stay on that side (towers 2, 3) you may be able to have both.


----------



## disneyworldaddict

I have an RCI timeshare with an ongoing search for a Disney resort. If I’m unable to get that I’d be very interested in this one. A few questions, what is the cheapest way to get from MCO for 2 people, and any idea how much? Also, I see there is some park shuttle availability, is there any way to walk over to Disney Springs? Or anywhere for that matter? If not does the Minnie Van work here?


----------



## missingdisneymore

1.  Probably Uber or Lyft
2.  No, you cannot walk to DS.  There aren't any sidewalks on the main streets to safely do so; it's about 2.5 miles from WBC driving distance.  There's only sidewalk to Hilton BC and partially up the entrance road for a running route in the immediate area.
3.  Yes, Minnie Van service is available at WBC.


----------



## JacksDaddy

Found a summer rate of $850 for 5 days at BC and I'm leaning towards booking it, then splurging for 2-3 days on property to fill out our week (unfortunately for FPs has to be after BC).  The "Pros" I've identified are the attractive BC rate and getting 60-day FPs before the Disney resort date vs 30-days prior to BC -- oh, and of course "Disney Magic" 24 hrs/day for 2 days.  The "Cons" are having to pack up (family of 4) mid-vacay, and downsizing (likely losing the kitchen).

Thoughts on other considerations I'm missing?  Would you do it?  We'll likely choose a monorail resort or possibly AKL.  Also, this will be our first BC stay.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Upatnoon

JacksDaddy said:


> Found a summer rate of $850 for 5 days at BC and I'm leaning towards booking it, then splurging for 2-3 days on property to fill out our week (unfortunately for FPs has to be after BC).  The "Pros" I've identified are the attractive BC rate and getting 60-day FPs before the Disney resort date vs 30-days prior to BC -- oh, and of course "Disney Magic" 24 hrs/day for 2 days.  The "Cons" are having to pack up (family of 4) mid-vacay, and downsizing (likely losing the kitchen).
> 
> Thoughts on other considerations I'm missing?  Would you do it?  We'll likely choose a monorail resort or possibly AKL.  Also, this will be our first BC stay.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 As you pointed out, the main factors are space and cost. To get the same room size at Disney that you do at WBC would be extremely costly.

What are the considerations?

For only a 2-night stay on property, you may get any of the coveted FPs you can't get at 30 days, so don't be disappointed.

Moving resorts can sometimes not go over well with the rest of your party, who may prefer the extra space and amenities at WBC after living there for five nights. Kids often don't have the same pixie dust in their eyes adults do about staying at a Disney resort. They are just mad they've been torn away from the lazy river.

Then there is the risk of a spouse or someone else asking,  "why are staying here when the last place was better and cost way less?" That could leave a sour taste.


----------



## EmilyKaczmar

Hi there,
Long time lurker, first time poster. My fiancé’s family has stayed at bonnet creek due to have timeshare points. We are interested in staying there but renting through VBRO or Air BnB. If we book through them, would we still get the “Disney perks” 60 day out fast pass, etc?


----------



## pepperandchips

EmilyKaczmar said:


> Hi there,
> Long time lurker, first time poster. My fiancé’s family has stayed at bonnet creek due to have timeshare points. We are interested in staying there but renting through VBRO or Air BnB. If we book through them, would we still get the “Disney perks” 60 day out fast pass, etc?


No, and neither would your fiance’s family. The advantage of WBC is proximity and space for the price - but there are no Disney perks (such as 60 day fastpass, extra magic hours, free magic bands, room charging at the parks, magical express, free bus transportation, etc) when you stay at the Wyndham Vacation Ownership Resort (timeshare). The properties at Bonnet Creek that are eligible for some (but not all) of the Disney perks are the Hilton and the Waldorf Astoria.

Edited to add: WELCOME! We all love WBC here and think the lack of “perks” is worth it. If you have other questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## pepperandchips

JacksDaddy said:


> Found a summer rate of $850 for 5 days at BC and I'm leaning towards booking it, then splurging for 2-3 days on property to fill out our week (unfortunately for FPs has to be after BC).  The "Pros" I've identified are the attractive BC rate and getting 60-day FPs before the Disney resort date vs 30-days prior to BC -- oh, and of course "Disney Magic" 24 hrs/day for 2 days.  The "Cons" are having to pack up (family of 4) mid-vacay, and downsizing (likely losing the kitchen).
> 
> Thoughts on other considerations I'm missing?  Would you do it?  We'll likely choose a monorail resort or possibly AKL.  Also, this will be our first BC stay.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your WBC quote averages out to $170 a night, which I’m guessing includes taxes. That’s the equivalent of a room rate of $151 per night plus 12.5 % tax, to say nothing of the parking fees Disney charges now (as I’m not sure whether you’d have a car if you were staying onsite the whole time). If we had a budget concern and doing a split stay with WBC would allow us to stay longer and stay Deluxe for the Disney part, I’d absolutely do it. I find WBC similar in amenities and room condition/features as Saratoga Springs, for example. 

I guess I’m thinking you can spend $135ish per night plus tax and parking on a Disney value resort, or pay the same money for Bonnet Creek. I would take Bonnet Creek if I was staying a whole week - but then again I wouldn’t want to stay in a value resort with a family of 4. If your choice is a moderate the whole week or a BC/deluxe split, I’d find that a harder choice.


----------



## JacksDaddy

pepperandchips said:


> Your WBC quote averages out to $170 a night, which I’m guessing includes taxes. That’s the equivalent of a room rate of $151 per night plus 12.5 % tax, to say nothing of the parking fees Disney charges now (as I’m not sure whether you’d have a car if you were staying onsite the whole time). If we had a budget concern and doing a split stay with WBC would allow us to stay longer and stay Deluxe for the Disney part, I’d absolutely do it. I find WBC similar in amenities and room condition/features as Saratoga Springs, for example.
> 
> I guess I’m thinking you can spend $135ish per night plus tax and parking on a Disney value resort, or pay the same money for Bonnet Creek. I would take Bonnet Creek if I was staying a whole week - but then again I wouldn’t want to stay in a value resort with a family of 4. If your choice is a moderate the whole week or a BC/deluxe split, I’d find that a harder choice.


Thank you for the reply.  My choice is whether to take advantage of this attractive BC rate now and use the savings toward a deluxe resort for the remaining 2 nights, or wait for an attractive 7-day rate at BC for our mid-July stay.  

I wouldn't put my family through the pain of a mid-vacay hotel change unless I knew they would think it's worth it, and only the deluxe resorts give me that confidence.  I have my eyes on Poly bungalows which are ~$500/night with the current 25% off offer.  The savings on this BC rate over my next best rate nearly pay for 1 Poly night.  I think BC & Poly make a nice combination for the family, just hoping I'm taking everything into consideration...


----------



## BostonEd

JacksDaddy said:


> I have my eyes on Poly bungalows which are ~$500/night with the current 25% off offer.  The savings on this BC rate over my next best rate nearly pay for 1 Poly night.


Uh, those would not be the bungalows, but the DVC studios at the Poly. 

Also, please use "WBC" as "BC" is generally the abbreviation for the Beach Club, and it can get confusing. Also, if you use BC for "Bonnet Creek" that can theoretically mean any of the hotels in the Bonnet Creek area, not just WBC.


----------



## JacksDaddy

BostonEd said:


> Uh, those would not be the bungalows, but the DVC studios at the Poly.
> 
> Also, please use "WBC" as "BC" is generally the abbreviation for the Beach Club, and it can get confusing. Also, if you use BC for "Bonnet Creek" that can theoretically mean any of the hotels in the Bonnet Creek area, not just WBC.



Uh, thanks Ed - I wish you were as focused on responding to my actual question as you are at correcting me.  I tell my kids all the time, if all you do is correct people, no one will want to be around you.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Spend $500/night for a poly bungalow?  In a heartbeat.  
Spend $500/night for a glorified hotel room at poly with everyone in the same room after a spending 5 nights in an awesome WBC condo?  No way.  

But to each their own!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

JacksDaddy said:


> Thank you for the reply.  My choice is whether to take advantage of this attractive BC rate now and use the savings toward a deluxe resort for the remaining 2 nights, or wait for an attractive 7-day rate at BC for our mid-July stay.
> 
> I wouldn't put my family through the pain of a mid-vacay hotel change unless I knew they would think it's worth it, and only the deluxe resorts give me that confidence.  I have my eyes on Poly bungalows which are ~$500/night with the current 25% off offer.  The savings on this BC rate over my next best rate nearly pay for 1 Poly night.  I think BC & Poly make a nice combination for the family, just hoping I'm taking everything into consideration...


What about staying at WBC for the 7 nights and using the money saved from not booking the deluxe disney resort towards one of the after hours events? (Assuming some are running during your trip).


----------



## chekhovgirl

JacksDaddy said:


> Uh, thanks Ed - I wish you were as focused on responding to my actual question as you are at correcting me.  I tell my kids all the time, if all you do is correct people, no one will want to be around you.



Agree about the correcting, but it's actually good info, I was confused. It is confusing in general to everyone that there are many properties with "Bonnet Creek" attached!

I've actually been thinking about doing exactly what you're suggesting with the Poly in December for a significant birthday trip, since the Poly was where we stayed when I was little, but I am having a super hard time spending more on two nights than I would on the other five...so my plan is to stay at WBC for $759 for seven nights, and then go spend some time at the Poly on the bars and the beach! At first I wanted to use this trip sans kids to stay at a Disney hotel, but I like WBC and the price so much, I can't bring myself to do it! Instead I'm putting money toward doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour, maybe the Christmas party, and other special experiences in the parks and restaurants that we've never done before.


----------



## JacksDaddy

chekhovgirl said:


> Agree about the correcting, but it's actually good info, I was confused. It is confusing in general to everyone that there are many properties with "Bonnet Creek" attached!
> 
> I've actually been thinking about doing exactly what you're suggesting with the Poly in December for a significant birthday trip, since the Poly was where we stayed when I was little, but I am having a super hard time spending more on two nights than I would on the other five...so my plan is to stay at WBC for $759 for seven nights, and then go spend some time at the Poly on the bars and the beach! At first I wanted to use this trip sans kids to stay at a Disney hotel, but I like WBC and the price so much, I can't bring myself to do it! Instead I'm putting money toward doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour, maybe the Christmas party, and other special experiences in the parks and restaurants that we've never done before.


Thanks - this is the kind of reply I was looking for.  I don't mind being corrected, but at least also address the intent of the post, which CondescendingEd did not do.

Reading your comments, and others has me re-thinking the splurge at Poly "Studios".  It's also a good lesson for my kids to learn not to be foolish with their $.  You're right, we're doing dinner at O'Hana's and may add the Luau as well, so we can get the Poly vibe without spending $1,000 to stay in a smaller room than WBC.


----------



## chekhovgirl

JacksDaddy said:


> Thanks - this is the kind of reply I was looking for.  I don't mind being corrected, but at least also address the intent of the post, which CondescendingEd did not do.
> 
> Reading your comments, and others has me re-thinking the splurge at Poly "Studios".  It's also a good lesson for my kids to learn not to be foolish with their $.  You're right, we're doing dinner at O'Hana's and may add the Luau as well, so we can get the Poly vibe without spending $1,000 to stay in a smaller room than WBC.



Yes, we may do O'Hana, too! I am a Stitch lover, so thinking breakfast...


----------



## BostonEd

Garbage in, garbage out, Jack. I was actually trying to be helpful. Imagine thinking you're getting a bungalow and you end up in a studio. And the abbreviations can be confusing, as I thought I was merely plainly describing to you. But you do you.


----------



## KristinU

momof2gr8kids said:


> What about staying at WBC for the 7 nights and using the money saved from not booking the deluxe disney resort towards one of the after hours events? (Assuming some are running during your trip).


That's exactly what we're doing this April.  In the past we've booked a single night in one of the Disney values or moderates if our flight plans have us getting in a day earlier than our WBC reservations, but the rates this year are outrageous so we just added a WBC 1 bedroom on our arrival day (we're Wyndham owners, so yeah, we pay our dues, but it is still way cheaper...and feels "free" LOL.)  Anyway, we reallocated what we would have paid at a Disney resort to book an After Hours event at Animal Kingdom.  With a single day reservation, that 60 day FP booking window wouldn't have done us much good anyway since the biggies will be gone well before 60 days.  We're looking forward to our evening at AK!


----------



## pepperandchips

JacksDaddy said:


> Thank you for the reply.  My choice is whether to take advantage of this attractive BC rate now and use the savings toward a deluxe resort for the remaining 2 nights, or wait for an attractive 7-day rate at BC for our mid-July stay.
> 
> I wouldn't put my family through the pain of a mid-vacay hotel change unless I knew they would think it's worth it, and only the deluxe resorts give me that confidence.  I have my eyes on Poly bungalows which are ~$500/night with the current 25% off offer.  The savings on this BC rate over my next best rate nearly pay for 1 Poly night.  I think BC & Poly make a nice combination for the family, just hoping I'm taking everything into consideration...


Ah, gotcha. I think I’d wait til I could get the whole week I need then. For what it’s worth, I’ve stayed at the Poly DVC studios multiple times and love those rooms, but we are a party of 2. They’re quite large for studios and we love being able to use the poly pools. Not worth $500 a night to me though.


----------



## erinlizc

Slight change of subject but can anyone tell me a little about some of the activities at the resort?  We are a multigenerational group.  It will be my parents (mid-60's), my husband and I (late 30's) and our son (will be 19mo) and my brother and his gf in their late 20's.  Are there any activities that might appeal to everyone if we spend a few days just hanging at the resort or are they more geared towards kiddos?  Also the ones that are more towards kids, is there anything a toddler might enjoy?  I've only heard things like tie-dye, which is cool but a little advances for a 1 year old.  Bonus if anyone has a sample schedule I can see!

We are going the 2nd week of December and have a 2br booked.  We only plan to do 2-3 park days to see how the little guy does and not overwhelm him.


----------



## missingdisneymore

This is the activity calendar from last April. We’ve been at WBC several years for Spring Break and Thanksgiving. The calendar hasn’t changed much over the years. Ever so often a new amphitheater show or pool game appears but overall, it’s pretty consistent.  


erinlizc said:


> Slight change of subject but can anyone tell me a little about some of the activities at the resort?  We are a multigenerational group.  It will be my parents (mid-60's), my husband and I (late 30's) and our son (will be 19mo) and my brother and his gf in their late 20's.  Are there any activities that might appeal to everyone if we spend a few days just hanging at the resort or are they more geared towards kiddos?  Also the ones that are more towards kids, is there anything a toddler might enjoy?  I've only heard things like tie-dye, which is cool but a little advances for a 1 year old.  Bonus if anyone has a sample schedule I can see!
> 
> We are going the 2nd week of December and have a 2br booked.  We only plan to do 2-3 park days to see how the little guy does and not overwhelm him.


----------



## missingdisneymore

If anyone has a more recent calendar, please share!


----------



## Feej

missingdisneymore said:


> If anyone has a more recent calendar, please share!


I’m here at the moment. I’ll try to remember to track on down tomorrow.


----------



## Cloudy

Looks like I may have waited too long and now can't find the dates I'm looking for May 10th-May16th 2020.  Anyone have any tips or tricks for last minute bookings?


----------



## Upatnoon

Cloudy said:


> Looks like I may have waited too long and now can't find the dates I'm looking for May 10th-May16th 2020.  Anyone have any tips or tricks for last minute bookings?


That's not a last-minute booking. You have to shop around by going to vacation strategy, ebay, redweek, tugbbs, etc. 

Many people rent WBC on those places as a business and will help  you with your exact dates. It's a giant resort and inventory changes all the time.


----------



## Cloudy

Upatnoon said:


> That's not a last-minute booking. You have to shop around by going to vacation strategy, ebay, redweek, tugbbs, etc.
> 
> Many people rent WBC on those places as a business and will help  you with your exact dates. It's a giant resort and inventory changes all the time.



Thanks that is exactly what I needed!  Never heard of Redweek. Found a listing that will work now just waiting for acceptance.


----------



## OSUZorba

JacksDaddy said:


> Found a summer rate of $850 for 5 days at BC and I'm leaning towards booking it, then splurging for 2-3 days on property to fill out our week (unfortunately for FPs has to be after BC).  The "Pros" I've identified are the attractive BC rate and getting 60-day FPs before the Disney resort date vs 30-days prior to BC -- oh, and of course "Disney Magic" 24 hrs/day for 2 days.  The "Cons" are having to pack up (family of 4) mid-vacay, and downsizing (likely losing the kitchen).
> 
> Thoughts on other considerations I'm missing?  Would you do it?  We'll likely choose a monorail resort or possibly AKL.  Also, this will be our first BC stay.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


FYI, if you are thinking about switching just for the FPPs, I'd recommend getting a throwaway room at a value resort or campground. If not, I'd recommend doing the Disney room on the front side. I find it easier to move after 1 or 2 nights, than after 5, because we like to unpack for the longer stays and it is easier to go from a small room to a big condo, than a big condo to a small room.


----------



## Feej

missingdisneymore said:


> If anyone has a more recent calendar, please share!


----------



## OSUZorba

chekhovgirl said:


> Agree about the correcting, but it's actually good info, I was confused. It is confusing in general to everyone that there are many properties with "Bonnet Creek" attached!
> 
> I've actually been thinking about doing exactly what you're suggesting with the Poly in December for a significant birthday trip, since the Poly was where we stayed when I was little, but I am having a super hard time spending more on two nights than I would on the other five...so my plan is to stay at WBC for $759 for seven nights, and then go spend some time at the Poly on the bars and the beach! At first I wanted to use this trip sans kids to stay at a Disney hotel, but I like WBC and the price so much, I can't bring myself to do it! Instead I'm putting money toward doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour, maybe the Christmas party, and other special experiences in the parks and restaurants that we've never done before.


Where are you getting 7 nights for $759 from? In a 1-bed or 2-bed?


----------



## OSUZorba

Cloudy said:


> Thanks that is exactly what I needed!  Never heard of Redweek. Found a listing that will work now just waiting for acceptance.


Also check Skyauction.com and Wholesale Holiday Rentals.


----------



## Mainebound

We are here now and we absolutely love it! I do have one question: we didn't request a room location and pretty much don't care about views. We have a "parking lot" view but we love it just because we aren't in Maine staring at frozen bare trees! That said, we are in Tower 3, at the very, very end of the hallway towards the Wyndham hotel, and the noise from the HVAC or generators or whatever outside the hotel is just to the left of our balcony. It is a pretty loud hum all the time. We have to raise our voices a little to hear each other on the balcony. Doesn't bother us inside. Would it be worth it to try to move? We are here for two more weeks. (also, the internet and cable have been out all day, fyi in case anyone else is here now. We don't care but others might.). Advice appreciated.


----------



## KristinU

Mainebound said:


> We are here now and we absolutely love it! I do have one question: we didn't request a room location and pretty much don't care about views. We have a "parking lot" view but we love it just because we aren't in Maine staring at frozen bare trees! That said, we are in Tower 3, at the very, very end of the hallway towards the Wyndham hotel, and the noise from the HVAC or generators or whatever outside the hotel is just to the left of our balcony. It is a pretty loud hum all the time. We have to raise our voices a little to hear each other on the balcony. Doesn't bother us inside. Would it be worth it to try to move? We are here for two more weeks. (also, the internet and cable have been out all day, fyi in case anyone else is here now. We don't care but others might.). Advice appreciated.


I think it would be worth asking at the desk, especially given that you've got a couple more weeks!  I'd just politely ask if there's any chance to move to a different room and that you're willing to move whenever something comes available.  You also might offer to pay a housekeeping fee if that would be required in order to accommodate the move (or at least I think I would be willing to pay).  It certainly won't hurt to ask about it, especially given the length of your stay.  Best of luck, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## missingdisneymore

Mainebound said:


> We are here now and we absolutely love it! I do have one question: we didn't request a room location and pretty much don't care about views. We have a "parking lot" view but we love it just because we aren't in Maine staring at frozen bare trees! That said, we are in Tower 3, at the very, very end of the hallway towards the Wyndham hotel, and the noise from the HVAC or generators or whatever outside the hotel is just to the left of our balcony. It is a pretty loud hum all the time. We have to raise our voices a little to hear each other on the balcony. Doesn't bother us inside. Would it be worth it to try to move? We are here for two more weeks. (also, the internet and cable have been out all day, fyi in case anyone else is here now. We don't care but others might.). Advice appreciated.


I would. Two weeks is a long time.


----------



## shaunaday

Hey everyone! We are a little less than a week away from our trip and it looks like nights are going to be pretty chilly....so our group is wondering if any of the pools are heated. () Thanks in advance!


----------



## Feej

shaunaday said:


> Hey everyone! We are a little less than a week away from our trip and it looks like nights are going to be pretty chilly....so our group is wondering if any of the pools are heated. () Thanks in advance!


My understanding is that all the pools are heated. I’ll be testing that theory later this week.


----------



## OSUZorba

Feej said:


> My understanding is that all the pools are heated. I’ll be testing that theory later this week.


The only one I've found to be cold is the Kiddie Pool by Tower 3. A few years ago, we swam with our 11 month-old at night in Feburary in the Tower 4 pools with no issues.


----------



## chekhovgirl

OSUZorba said:


> Where are you getting 7 nights for $759 from? In a 1-bed or 2-bed?



1 bed via Vacation Strategy! No kids for that trip, but a 1 bed does have a pull out couch.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Cloudy said:


> Looks like I may have waited too long and now can't find the dates I'm looking for May 10th-May16th 2020.  Anyone have any tips or tricks for last minute bookings?



Looks like VS has a three bed for 5/11-16 for $1117. https://www.vacationstrategy.com/member-deals/


----------



## Cloudy

chekhovgirl said:


> Looks like VS has a three bed for 5/11-16 for $1117. https://www.vacationstrategy.com/member-deals/



Thanks for the link. I would like the 10th to be included so this isn’t perfect but I found another 2 bedroom in that link that could work. Currently have something pending on Redweek so I hope that comes through. Nice to have alternatives. I added that link to my home screen.

I really appreciate everyone’s help. You know all the tips and tricks


----------



## chekhovgirl

Cloudy said:


> Thanks for the link. I would like the 10th to be included so this isn’t perfect but I found another 2 bedroom in that link that could work. Currently have something pending on Redweek so I hope that comes through. Nice to have alternatives. I added that link to my home screen.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone’s help. You know all the tips and tricks



You can just call and check with them to see if you can get a res. for the entire time.


----------



## JacksDaddy

Cloudy said:


> Thanks for the link. I would like the 10th to be included so this isn’t perfect but I found another 2 bedroom in that link that could work. Currently have something pending on Redweek so I hope that comes through. Nice to have alternatives. I added that link to my home screen.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone’s help. You know all the tips and tricks


Cloudy - I would also suggest eBay if you are not already checking there.  Searching on "Bonnet Creek" I currently see a couple posts for 5/10-5/15, 1BR for $350 and a 2BR for $450.  The postings for WBC are pretty active and you can set up alerts for May.


----------



## JacksDaddy

Any suggestions for the next best alternative to WBC when your group is too large?  We were planning on a WBC 2BR or 3BR but now need a 4BR in July due to headcount increase and I think renting a house makes more sense.  I'm asking for names of neighborhoods or areas to search.  I generally use VRBO, but appreciate other ideas.  Thanks


----------



## lelesmith11

JacksDaddy said:


> Any suggestions for the next best alternative to WBC when your group is too large?  We were planning on a WBC 2BR or 3BR but now need a 4BR in July due to headcount increase and I think renting a house makes more sense.  I'm asking for names of neighborhoods or areas to search.  I generally use VRBO, but appreciate other ideas.  Thanks


we love Windsor hills, lots of nice single homes or townhomes that fit alot of people, we use vacation central florida.com. its more laid back. we also had a big townhouse in orange lake very fun-filled waterpark, but further away. i don't use vrbo, those fees drive me crazy, use ebay.


----------



## pepperandchips

JacksDaddy said:


> Any suggestions for the next best alternative to WBC when your group is too large?  We were planning on a WBC 2BR or 3BR but now need a 4BR in July due to headcount increase and I think renting a house makes more sense.  I'm asking for names of neighborhoods or areas to search.  I generally use VRBO, but appreciate other ideas.  Thanks


We stayed recently in Storey Lake - the community has a few different styles of accomodations. There are flat-style condos, townhomes, and detached residences. We stayed in a 5 bedroom townhome and it was fine for our short stay. The drive to the parks was reasonable as you can basically zip down Osceola with not much traffic. I much prefer WBC however and would personally look at renting two 2-bedroom Units at WBC if you can swing it in your price range. In case it informs your decision, I find WBC convenient enough to return for mid-day breaks - not the case with Storey Lake or the other home we rented in the past near Windsor Hills. I also hate that I feel this way but I unfortunately put a lot of mental value on not leaving "the bubble" so WBC keeps me inside the bubble at a reasonable price.


----------



## Mainebound

I'm not sure if this is widely known, but I was charged $20 today for "handling" a package from Amazon. They said the fee ranges from $5 to I think $30 (not sure) depending on size. My package was about 20 inches long, very lightweight. Just FYI. I was surprised, since Disney hotels do not charge for deliveries (or did not the last time I was at one in 2019).


----------



## missingdisneymore

Mainebound said:


> I'm not sure if this is widely known, but I was charged $20 today for "handling" a package from Amazon. They said the fee ranges from $5 to I think $30 (not sure) depending on size. My package was about 20 inches long, very lightweight. Just FYI. I was surprised, since Disney hotels do not charge for deliveries (or did not the last time I was at one in 2019).


They do now....can’t remember when the new fees went into place.


----------



## Upatnoon

The boom in internet ordering is shifting work from guests to hotel workers, and spending more money on labor is not a part of the plan for any hotel, so they are looking to recoup their costs.

I can imagine the conversation at Disney HQ:

IT Executive: "Thanks to the Internet, we now have online check-in and we can fire all the desk clerks to save money!"
Hotel: "Thanks to the Internet, we need to hire more workers because we are getting online grocery and package deliveries all day."


----------



## JacksDaddy

pepperandchips said:


> We stayed recently in Storey Lake - the community has a few different styles of accomodations. There are flat-style condos, townhomes, and detached residences. We stayed in a 5 bedroom townhome and it was fine for our short stay. The drive to the parks was reasonable as you can basically zip down Osceola with not much traffic. I much prefer WBC however and would personally look at renting two 2-bedroom Units at WBC if you can swing it in your price range. In case it informs your decision, I find WBC convenient enough to return for mid-day breaks - not the case with Storey Lake or the other home we rented in the past near Windsor Hills. I also hate that I feel this way but I unfortunately put a lot of mental value on not leaving "the bubble" so WBC keeps me inside the bubble at a reasonable price.


I'm totally with you, the mid-day breaks were exactly what we were looking for considering the July heat, and preventing our 11-13 yr olds from getting bored at a house with small pool...  That is the conversation we're having now.  Sister-in-law who is joining the trip doesn't have kids, and doesn't appreciate the "resort" (bubble) atmosphere which was a significant portion of this vacation.


----------



## JacksDaddy

pepperandchips said:


> We stayed recently in Storey Lake - the community has a few different styles of accomodations. There are flat-style condos, townhomes, and detached residences. We stayed in a 5 bedroom townhome and it was fine for our short stay. The drive to the parks was reasonable as you can basically zip down Osceola with not much traffic. I much prefer WBC however and would personally look at renting two 2-bedroom Units at WBC if you can swing it in your price range. In case it informs your decision, I find WBC convenient enough to return for mid-day breaks - not the case with Storey Lake or the other home we rented in the past near Windsor Hills. I also hate that I feel this way but I unfortunately put a lot of mental value on not leaving "the bubble" so WBC keeps me inside the bubble at a reasonable price.


Melinda - I found a 2nd 2BR at a great price, have you tried to get 2 units close together in the past?  I've read all the posts about slim chances of advance requests being granted, and you basically have to make special requests at check in.  With 5 towers you would think we should be able to get reasonably close together, but it will be peak season, so I assume we should set our expectations accordingly.  Thanks


----------



## Mainebound

I agree that resorts have to deal with extra staff and costs related to package delivery in the internet era, but I think Disney's $6 per package is much more reasonable than the $20 I had to pay for a small package here at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Mainebound

For anyone following our adventure, we were moved from building 3 to building 1, and are very happy not to be hearing the noise on the balcony from the exhaust fans at the back of the Wyndham Grand Hotel. I thought this 2 bedroom unit would be identical but in fact it is larger. The balconies in particular in building 1 are much larger. Also, the second bedroom has a door going right to the bathroom (ensuite), and there are safety bars on the shower walls, both things my mother really appreciates! In the master, there is a much larger tub and both bathroom areas (the one with the sink and shower, and the one with the sink and tub) are larger. Also the entryway area is larger. All of the staff here have been superb!


----------



## pepperandchips

JacksDaddy said:


> Melinda - I found a 2nd 2BR at a great price, have you tried to get 2 units close together in the past?  I've read all the posts about slim chances of advance requests being granted, and you basically have to make special requests at check in.  With 5 towers you would think we should be able to get reasonably close together, but it will be peak season, so I assume we should set our expectations accordingly.  Thanks


I haven’t had personal experience with that but have read accounts of others here having success getting two units at least in the same tower if not the same floor. I’ve had good luck getting requests granted by asking nicely and being willing to wait.


----------



## chekhovgirl

JacksDaddy said:


> Melinda - I found a 2nd 2BR at a great price, have you tried to get 2 units close together in the past?  I've read all the posts about slim chances of advance requests being granted, and you basically have to make special requests at check in.  With 5 towers you would think we should be able to get reasonably close together, but it will be peak season, so I assume we should set our expectations accordingly.  Thanks



We've done two three beds and they put us on the end of the hallway right on top of each other. We'll have a 2 bed and 3 bed in April, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## OSUZorba

JacksDaddy said:


> Melinda - I found a 2nd 2BR at a great price, have you tried to get 2 units close together in the past?  I've read all the posts about slim chances of advance requests being granted, and you basically have to make special requests at check in.  With 5 towers you would think we should be able to get reasonably close together, but it will be peak season, so I assume we should set our expectations accordingly.  Thanks


From everything I heard/read and my personal experience, the earlier you get to the resort the better your chances of getting a request. I've gotten there late and had no options and I've gotten there at 9 am, told them I'd wait, and got exactly what I wanted. It is worth calling and asking to put in a request, some times they'll take them and sometimes they won't.

I did attempt to slip them a $20 once, and she gave it back to me, but I got what I wanted .


----------



## JacksDaddy

chekhovgirl said:


> We've done two three beds and they put us on the end of the hallway right on top of each other. We'll have a 2 bed and 3 bed in April, we'll see how it goes!


Chekhovgirl - I was on a chat with a TripBound agent yesterday getting a quote on (2) 2BR units and I asked if they would be close by.  She said they would make the request on our behalf several weeks ahead and WBC tries their best to keep families together.  She said this is the only type of location request WBC accepts.  I should have captured a screen shot, but that's the gist of what she said.  So you may want to try to submit a request ahead.  If you do, please let us know how it goes.  I plan to submit a request for our July stay, but our bookings will likely be from separate eBay sellers and I don't know if that will prevent my request from being considered.  

Good luck!


----------



## chekhovgirl

JacksDaddy said:


> Chekhovgirl - I was on a chat with a TripBound agent yesterday getting a quote on (2) 2BR units and I asked if they would be close by.  She said they would make the request on our behalf several weeks ahead and WBC tries their best to keep families together.  She said this is the only type of location request WBC accepts.  I should have captured a screen shot, but that's the gist of what she said.  So you may want to try to submit a request ahead.  If you do, please let us know how it goes.  I plan to submit a request for our July stay, but our bookings will likely be from separate eBay sellers and I don't know if that will prevent my request from being considered.
> 
> Good luck!



Yes, Vacation Strategy said that we can contact WBC two weeks beforehand to make this request, so we'll be doing that in a few weeks! However, last time we just asked them upon arrival and they were able to get us right on top of each other, so that was pretty darn good. Hopefully you'll have the same luck!


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks to the posting of new dailies, noticed the Polynesian Review -entertainment listed one evening.

Has anybody seen it?  Wondering if worth stopping by



JacksDaddy said:


> Reading your comments, and others has me re-thinking the splurge at Poly "Studios". It's also a good lesson for my kids to learn not to be foolish with their $. You're right, we're doing dinner at O'Hana's and may add the Luau as well, so we can get the Poly vibe without spending $1,000 to stay in a smaller room than WBC.


True, if anything when I am staying there & the public areas are congested, often find myself wondering how many of the folks are actually registered guests.  It’s the nature of WDW hotels though, they encourage people to visit the resorts for dining, shopping, etc


chekhovgirl said:


> Yes, we may do O'Hana, too! I am a Stitch lover, so thinking breakfast...


I love Stitch, & the breakfast buffet was nice but very limited in actual food options.  It’s very laid back and willing to bet it’s easy to get same res based upon the number of empty tables we always seen around us.


pepperandchips said:


> Ah, gotcha. I think I’d wait til I could get the whole week I need then. For what it’s worth, I’ve stayed at the Poly DVC studios multiple times and love those rooms, but we are a party of 2. They’re quite large for studios and we love being able to use the poly pools. Not worth $500 a night to me though.


The split bathroom makes a big different in the DVC rooms but any standard room we’ve stayed in has been lovely.  However, I have always had touringplans or TA (if using for discounted group rate), fax my specific request for ‘a’ room.  Have always been placed in the same ‘sort’ of view/floor & often have been upgraded to main pool view.


Mainebound said:


> That said, we are in Tower 3, at the very, very end of the hallway towards the Wyndham hotel, and the noise from the HVAC or generators or whatever outside the hotel is just to the left of our balcony. It is a pretty loud hum all the time. We have to raise our voices a little to hear each other on the balcony. Doesn't bother us inside. Would it be worth it to try to move? We are here for two more weeks. (also, the internet and cable have been out all day, fyi in case anyone else is here now. We don't care but others might.). Advice appreciated.


Tower 3 is my absolute favorite there lol. Love being able to park in garage and not have to worry about looping thru the parking lot for a spot.  

Have never had a unit there more than one or two past the entryway, had no idea of that issue you are experiencing.    Curious, what type of room are you in?  We typically just need the 1 BR & that’s what i booked for April trip.


Mainebound said:


> I think Disney's $6 per package is much more reasonable than the $20 I had to pay for a small package here at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


 true but you aren’t paying for parking either as with WDW (unless DVC on points or HC accommodation)



OSUZorba said:


> I did attempt to slip them a $20 once, and she gave it back to me, but I got what I wanted .


Lol the $20 sandwich lives!  have always wondered if it world help the cause there.


----------



## chekhovgirl

keishashadow said:


> I love Stitch, & the breakfast buffet was nice but very limited in actual food options.  It’s very laid back and willing to bet it’s easy to get same res based upon the number of empty tables we always seen around us.



Yes, if we go, it will be purely for meeting the characters.


----------



## keishashadow

Just tossing out a suggestion for those planning on booking new rentals...Now is the time to look at Trip Insurance that will cover TS, whether thru the seller or independently purchased.  Look for ‘cancel for any reason’.  Lastly, make sure it applies to TS properties.

We are booked starting 4/5.  Week prior on the Harmony of the Seas.  RCCL has institute a cancel up to 48 hours policy & receive full credit towards another cruise.

We likely will watch how things unfold in the next two weeks before pulling the plug on the cruise.  Doesn’t mean we necessarily would not visit WDW starting 4/5 though.  

From what i’m Hearing many people who were either cruising or going outside the country are instead still planning on their spring break travels, but switching to staying inside the US.  Not sure how that equates to an uptick in travel to (warm) Florida in general & DIsney specifically.

 I do have TI, typically it doesn’t cover TS sort of travel. Well, at least as when it’s on a ‘points’ type of situation.  Would have to make contact & go thru the process to see if they would reimburse me or not if we are a no show.

When I book my own DVC accommodations, the TI policies I’ve reviewed don’t usually cover it. However, they do offer addon coverage that protects the points, purchased thru a vendor they specific on their website


----------



## Mainebound

keishashadow said:


> Thanks to the posting of new dailies, noticed the Polynesian Review -entertainment listed one evening.
> 
> Has anybody seen it?  Wondering if worth stopping by
> 
> 
> True, if anything when I am staying there & the public areas are congested, often find myself wondering how many of the folks are actually registered guests.  It’s the nature of WDW hotels though, they encourage people to visit the resorts for dining, shopping, etc
> 
> I love Stitch, & the breakfast buffet was nice but very limited in actual food options.  It’s very laid back and willing to bet it’s easy to get same res based upon the number of empty tables we always seen around us.
> 
> The split bathroom makes a big different in the DVC rooms but any standard room we’ve stayed in has been lovely.  However, I have always had touringplans or TA (if using for discounted group rate), fax my specific request for ‘a’ room.  Have always been placed in the same ‘sort’ of view/floor & often have been upgraded to main pool view.
> 
> Tower 3 is my absolute favorite there lol. Love being able to park in garage and not have to worry about looping thru the parking lot for a spot.
> 
> Have never had a unit there more than one or two past the entryway, had no idea of that issue you are experiencing.    Curious, what type of room are you in?  We typically just need the 1 BR & that’s what i booked for April trip.
> true but you aren’t paying for parking either as with WDW (unless DVC on points or HC accommodation)
> 
> 
> Lol the $20 sandwich lives!  have always wondered if it world help the cause there.




Good point about the cost of parking at Disney hotels -- I had completely forgotten about it. The last time we stayed on property was January 2019 and I think paid resort parking was introduced a bit later (or we were grandfathered in because we had booked in 2018).

We are in a 2 bedroom. We are thrilled with our Tower 1 room, but I also loved the quiet of Tower 3 and the closeness of it to the Wyndham Grand Hotel. Our only issue was, if you were on the balcony, the noise from the exhaust fans at the Wyndham Grand was just a constant loud hum. Our room in Tower 3 was floor 3, at the very end of the hallway, the very last room on the parking lot side. I am sure most people wouldn't care because they are out at the parks all day but we use the balcony all day.


----------



## missingdisneymore

keishashadow said:


> Thanks to the posting of new dailies, noticed the Polynesian Review -entertainment listed one evening.
> 
> Has anybody seen it?  Wondering if worth stopping by
> 
> 
> True, if anything when I am staying there & the public areas are congested, often find myself wondering how many of the folks are actually registered guests.  It’s the nature of WDW hotels though, they encourage people to visit the resorts for dining, shopping, etc
> 
> I love Stitch, & the breakfast buffet was nice but very limited in actual food options.  It’s very laid back and willing to bet it’s easy to get same res based upon the number of empty tables we always seen around us.
> 
> The split bathroom makes a big different in the DVC rooms but any standard room we’ve stayed in has been lovely.  However, I have always had touringplans or TA (if using for discounted group rate), fax my specific request for ‘a’ room.  Have always been placed in the same ‘sort’ of view/floor & often have been upgraded to main pool view.
> 
> Tower 3 is my absolute favorite there lol. Love being able to park in garage and not have to worry about looping thru the parking lot for a spot.
> 
> Have never had a unit there more than one or two past the entryway, had no idea of that issue you are experiencing.    Curious, what type of room are you in?  We typically just need the 1 BR & that’s what i booked for April trip.
> true but you aren’t paying for parking either as with WDW (unless DVC on points or HC accommodation)
> 
> 
> Lol the $20 sandwich lives!  have always wondered if it world help the cause there.


The Polynesian Luau?  It’s great!  Dancing, flying and spinning, singing....it’s one of the events we always make sure to schedule time for.  All ages seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Ashleybs

Joyful2018 said:


> do you hit any tolls when driving between WBC and the parks? i'm on google map and its says there are tolls between WBC and AK?


Nope!


----------



## lelesmith11

No idea what to do, just closed disney world, on a plane in couple hours, will bc close? Restaurants open?


----------



## KristinU

lelesmith11 said:


> No idea what to do, just closed disney world, on a plane in couple hours, will bc close? Restaurants open?


No mention of closures on the Wyndham owners site.  Only the same message that has been there for a few days now: 
NOTICE: COVID-19 Coronavirus
The health and safety of owners, guests, and associates are the top priorities for Club Wyndham. The COVID-19 situation is being monitored closely and Club Wyndham will follow all guidelines issued by public health authorities. Currently there are no impacts to resorts. Owners and guests traveling from China, Iran, South Korea, Italy, Japan, and Hong Kong may cancel their Club Wyndham reservations without penalty through March 20, 2020.


----------



## KristinU

I got an email overnight,  so far Wyndham resorts are still open:




To All Our Valued Owners,

As the situation surrounding novel coronavirus / COVID-19 continues to evolve, I want to personally affirm our commitment to you, and ensure that you have full confidence when you vacation with us. Our standards of cleanliness and safety are now strengthened with enhanced preventative measures and heightened cleaning protocols aligned with the guidance of federal, state, and local health authorities. Our team will make every effort to ensure your well-being and provide peace of mind while you vacation with us. 





Our Commitment to Your Travel Safety
The health and safety of our owners, members, guests, and associates is our top priority. In accordance with recommendations from public health officials including the CDC, we have implemented enhanced operating protocols at all of our resort locations, including:

   • Increasing the frequency of cleaning for all high-traffic, high-touch areas at our resorts, including common areas, public restrooms, lobbies, elevators, etc.  • Adding hand sanitizer and wipe stations in resort common areas  • Ensuring that all cleaning products in use at our resorts, including in the laundry facilities and pool areas, meet CDC requirements for effectively combatting the COVID-19 virus  • Putting protocols in place so that we are prepared to act swiftly if public health authorities notify us of a confirmed case of novel coronavirus / COVID-19
We have also engaged leading public health experts to ensure our action plans are current and thorough. By taking this extra step, we have even greater confidence in our ability to continue operations while doing our part to prevent the spread of novel coronavirus / COVID-19.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

keishashadow said:


> Just tossing out a suggestion for those planning on booking new rentals...Now is the time to look at Trip Insurance that will cover TS, whether thru the seller or independently purchased.  Look for ‘cancel for any reason’.  Lastly, make sure it applies to TS properties.
> 
> We are booked starting 4/5.  Week prior on the Harmony of the Seas.  RCCL has institute a cancel up to 48 hours policy & receive full credit towards another cruise.
> 
> We likely will watch how things unfold in the next two weeks before pulling the plug on the cruise.  Doesn’t mean we necessarily would not visit WDW starting 4/5 though.
> 
> From what i’m Hearing many people who were either cruising or going outside the country are instead still planning on their spring break travels, but switching to staying inside the US.  Not sure how that equates to an uptick in travel to (warm) Florida in general & DIsney specifically.
> 
> I do have TI, typically it doesn’t cover TS sort of travel. Well, at least as when it’s on a ‘points’ type of situation.  Would have to make contact & go thru the process to see if they would reimburse me or not if we are a no show.
> 
> When I book my own DVC accommodations, the TI policies I’ve reviewed don’t usually cover it. However, they do offer addon coverage that protects the points, purchased thru a vendor they specific on their website states "



I booked WBC through Vacaiton Strategy.  Their regular cancellation policy is fair, but for the coronavirus issue their website states: "If you wish to cancel reservations for *arrival prior to May 15, 2020*, you may do so up to 24 hours prior to your scheduled arrival. We will issue you a *100% full credit* _(less a $99 name change fee that Wyndham will not credit)_ of your vacation price to be used for *any future vacation* with us. This credit *will not expire*."

I was happy I was able to change our reservation to a different date with no charge (I did it before the 30 days).  I know a couple of other agencies have a fair cancellation policy as well.  

Sad to read of other peoples issues cancelling their rentals at other places.  That's why I'll only rent from places with cancellation options.


----------



## Belle5

momof2gr8kids said:


> I booked WBC through Vacaiton Strategy.  Their regular cancellation policy is fair, but for the coronavirus issue their website states: "If you wish to cancel reservations for *arrival prior to May 15, 2020*, you may do so up to 24 hours prior to your scheduled arrival. We will issue you a *100% full credit* _(less a $99 name change fee that Wyndham will not credit)_ of your vacation price to be used for *any future vacation* with us. This credit *will not expire*."
> 
> I was happy I was able to change our reservation to a different date with no charge (I did it before the 30 days).  I know a couple of other agencies have a fair cancellation policy as well.
> 
> Sad to read of other peoples issues cancelling their rentals at other places.  That's why I'll only rent from places with cancellation options.


I am so happy about this! We will be at WBC (through Vacation Strategy) at the end of April.  I thought I would have to make a decision in the next week about whether or not to move our week.  It's so nice to have more time to watch and decide!


----------



## KristinU

Just thought I'd share an excerpt of sections that impact WBC from the latest Wyndham owner communication on COVID-19: 

In accordance with guidance issued by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that limits gatherings of people, *beginning March 17, 2020, and across all resorts, food and beverage operations, amenities such as pools, hot tubs, saunas, fitness centers, business centers, activities rooms, etc. will be closed.* Any gatherings will be cancelled. Grocery and food delivery will be restricted or not allowed.
*A smaller number of resorts will be restricted from allowing owner check-ins, effective March 20, 2020. This includes all resorts in the following locations: Canada, Mexico, Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, New York, Utah (Park City and Park City Miner’s Club), Orlando, Las Vegas, Anaheim, San Francisco, Wisconsin, Atlantic City, and Maryland.* We will make every effort to contact owners with reservations at these locations to notify them that their reservations will be cancelled with vacation points / credits refunded automatically. While owners who have already checked in to a resort may be able to remain through the date of their scheduled departure, they should strongly consider shortening their stays* as movement in and around the resort will be restricted. In some municipalities, you will be restricted to your suite*. Depending on how this situation evolves, we may have to close the resort at any point and require immediate departures.


----------



## MrsTski

KristinU said:


> Just thought I'd share an excerpt of sections that impact WBC from the latest Wyndham owner communication on COVID-19:
> 
> In accordance with guidance issued by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that limits gatherings of people, *beginning March 17, 2020, and across all resorts, food and beverage operations, amenities such as pools, hot tubs, saunas, fitness centers, business centers, activities rooms, etc. will be closed.* Any gatherings will be cancelled. Grocery and food delivery will be restricted or not allowed.
> *A smaller number of resorts will be restricted from allowing owner check-ins, effective March 20, 2020. This includes all resorts in the following locations: Canada, Mexico, Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, New York, Utah (Park City and Park City Miner’s Club), Orlando, Las Vegas, Anaheim, San Francisco, Wisconsin, Atlantic City, and Maryland.* We will make every effort to contact owners with reservations at these locations to notify them that their reservations will be cancelled with vacation points / credits refunded automatically. While owners who have already checked in to a resort may be able to remain through the date of their scheduled departure, they should strongly consider shortening their stays* as movement in and around the resort will be restricted. In some municipalities, you will be restricted to your suite*. Depending on how this situation evolves, we may have to close the resort at any point and require immediate departures.


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## missingdisneymore

KristinU said:


> Just thought I'd share an excerpt of sections that impact WBC from the latest Wyndham owner communication on COVID-19:
> 
> In accordance with guidance issued by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that limits gatherings of people, *beginning March 17, 2020, and across all resorts, food and beverage operations, amenities such as pools, hot tubs, saunas, fitness centers, business centers, activities rooms, etc. will be closed.* Any gatherings will be cancelled. Grocery and food delivery will be restricted or not allowed.
> *A smaller number of resorts will be restricted from allowing owner check-ins, effective March 20, 2020. This includes all resorts in the following locations: Canada, Mexico, Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, New York, Utah (Park City and Park City Miner’s Club), Orlando, Las Vegas, Anaheim, San Francisco, Wisconsin, Atlantic City, and Maryland.* We will make every effort to contact owners with reservations at these locations to notify them that their reservations will be cancelled with vacation points / credits refunded automatically. While owners who have already checked in to a resort may be able to remain through the date of their scheduled departure, they should strongly consider shortening their stays* as movement in and around the resort will be restricted. In some municipalities, you will be restricted to your suite*. Depending on how this situation evolves, we may have to close the resort at any point and require immediate departures.


Thanks so much for the info.  Stay safe and healthy, everyone!


----------



## disneyfan150

momof2gr8kids said:


> I booked WBC through Vacaiton Strategy.  Their regular cancellation policy is fair, but for the coronavirus issue their website states: "If you wish to cancel reservations for *arrival prior to May 15, 2020*, you may do so up to 24 hours prior to your scheduled arrival. We will issue you a *100% full credit* _(less a $99 name change fee that Wyndham will not credit)_ of your vacation price to be used for *any future vacation* with us. This credit *will not expire*."
> 
> I was happy I was able to change our reservation to a different date with no charge (I did it before the 30 days).  I know a couple of other agencies have a fair cancellation policy as well.
> 
> Sad to read of other peoples issues cancelling their rentals at other places.  That's why I'll only rent from places with cancellation options.


Thank you for this information.  I don't have anything booked with Vacation Strategy at the moment. However, I have booked with them many times with great experiences.  I am so glad to read that they are trying to do the right thing. I was reading about people not receiving refunds from owners using VRBO. This made me wonder what Vacation Strategy was doing.


----------



## Aravan24

Has anyone gotten an updated policy from Wholesale Holiday Rentals? We have a booking with them for June 10-20, 2020 and given the trajectory things are going, I'd like to at least know what our options will be.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aravan24

I'll actually just answer my own question. I contacted Wholesale Holiday Rentals and this was their response with their current policy. Granted, this is specific to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort, so please contact them directly if you are booked at another property.

--------------

In an effort to get ahead of travel related issues surrounding the Coronavirus we are contacting you regarding your upcoming reservation at Bonnet Creek.

As you may know, Disney and other attractions in the area are closed and we have also been notified that Wyndham is adhering to guidance issued by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and have *closed *resort food and beverage operations, amenities such as pools, hot tubs, saunas, fitness centers, business centers, activity rooms, etc. 

*With all of this in mind, WHR wants to offer you a credit to re-book your vacation at a later date when travel returns to a normal, unrestricted atmosphere.  We will keep this credit on file for the guest until they are ready to make travel plans again.*

Also, if you have purchased Travel Insurance you should follow the guidelines for reimbursement and let us know if there is a difference in what you paid and what you were reimbursed...we can credit you for the difference towards future travel.

Your health and safety, and that of everyone we interact with is the highest priority.
All Our Best,
WHR


----------



## KristinU

FYI, Bonnet Creek friends: 
Updated dates on the Wyndham owners site: 
"Check-ins are currently restricted at the following resorts through April 30, 2020."
Bonnet Creek is on the listed resorts.

Wishing you all health and wellness!


----------



## Christine264564

melbrujack said:


> Is there free wifi in the units?  I may have to reread, but it sounded like just in lobby and pool, and that you need to bring a router!  Can anyone answer who has been lately ?  We were planning to bring iPhones and use wifi.  We wre from Canada, and will not be getting a data plan.  Any info would be helpful.
> 
> Thx


We had wifi


----------



## Upatnoon

Christine264564 said:


> We had wifi


There is free wifi in the rooms


----------



## Belle5

We have rebooked at WBC in late September.  We added two days to the original week we were going to spend there at the end of this month.  Vacation Strategy made this a seamless process and moving our money from April to September was done without an issue.  I will not hesitate to do business with them again!


----------



## Fundytrail

Belle5 said:


> We have rebooked at WBC in late September.  We added two days to the original week we were going to spend there at the end of this month.  Vacation Strategy made this a seamless process and moving our money from April to September was done without an issue.  I will not hesitate to do business with them again!



We have yet to re-book but the cancellation and credit was seamless with Vacation Strategy. We have used them for the last 7 years and have had nothing but positive experiences!


----------



## mguimond1990

Is there a new cleaning fee? Last year when I booked thru Agoda I was not charged a cleaning fee for my Sept trip. Was looking today for another Sept trip and it wanted to assess a $113 cleaning fee during checkout. Is this new? Or did I somehow escape it last year lol


----------



## Upatnoon

mguimond1990 said:


> Is there a new cleaning fee? Last year when I booked thru Agoda I was not charged a cleaning fee for my Sept trip. Was looking today for another Sept trip and it wanted to assess a $113 cleaning fee during checkout. Is this new? Or did I somehow escape it last year lol


The resort doesn't charge a cleaning fee unless you request an extra one from the resort.

Now WBC can be booked from many different sites that could make up their own fees as part of their price. Or in this case, it could be an error.

The total price you pay Agoda for the reservation is what is important for comparison shopping.


----------



## KristinU

For whatever it is worth, WBC (among other Club Wyndham properties) is now closed through May 15th.  

I hope all of my fellow WBC loooooooovers are healthy and safe!   Hang in there, my friends!


----------



## NeverlandClub23

Forgive me if this isn’t allowed here, but does anyone know where I can sell our 185k unused WBC points this year? The only thing I can find is Ebay, which I’m assuming I make a reservation and then change the names later? We’re also DVC owners and it seems to be a much smoother process to rent out those points! Thanks for any help! We love WBC too!


----------



## littlestar

NeverlandClub23 said:


> Forgive me if this isn’t allowed here, but does anyone know where I can sell our 185k unused WBC points this year? The only thing I can find is Ebay, which I’m assuming I make a reservation and then change the names later? We’re also DVC owners and it seems to be a much smoother process to rent out those points! Thanks for any help! We love WBC too!


Try Redweek.


----------



## KristinU

NeverlandClub23 said:


> Forgive me if this isn’t allowed here, but does anyone know where I can sell our 185k unused WBC points this year? The only thing I can find is Ebay, which I’m assuming I make a reservation and then change the names later? We’re also DVC owners and it seems to be a much smoother process to rent out those points! Thanks for any help! We love WBC too!


In addition to looking into Redweek, you might want to swing over to the Timeshare Users Group forums (TUG BBS) and ask for ideas in the Wyndham forum. You can also put up classified ads on TUG as well.  Also to note, Wyndham has relaxed the deadline for banking points into next year, so even if you think you're past your deadline you can bank if you want to push them forward to use in 2021 or 2022. Just a thought that I figured I'd mention.


----------



## Upatnoon

NeverlandClub23 said:


> Forgive me if this isn’t allowed here, but does anyone know where I can sell our 185k unused WBC points this year? The only thing I can find is Ebay, which I’m assuming I make a reservation and then change the names later? We’re also DVC owners and it seems to be a much smoother process to rent out those points! Thanks for any help! We love WBC too!


I will chime in with the previous user and say go to TUG BBS. Take the time to learn how to maximize your Wyndham points. The system is not the same as DVC.


----------



## NeverlandClub23

Thank y’all so much!! Very helpful!!


----------



## missingdisneymore

Missing my regular Spring Break views.....hopefully for Thanksgiving.  Stay home and stay healthy, all.  Here’s something to brighten your day!


----------



## KristinU

Aw, thanks and hugs @missingdisneymore !  I should be there RIGHT NOW as a matter of fact.  Stupid COVID, stupid COVID.


----------



## Missy29

I have stayed at Bonnet Creek the last two times and I can’t imagine staying anywhere else. We have always stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe, but was looking into the 2 bedroom Presidential, is it worth the extra $500?


----------



## Upatnoon

Missy29 said:


> I have stayed at Bonnet Creek the last two times and I can’t imagine staying anywhere else. We have always stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe, but was looking into the 2 bedroom Presidential, is it worth the extra $500?


They have a full-size washer and dryer. Are you planning to do a lot of laundry?

I have stayed in them a couple of times because they were available for the dates I wanted and the price was fine, but I would NEVER pay $500 more to stay in one.

Other than the full-size washer and dryer, they are all in Tower 6 starting about floor 7 or so. They have slightly darker decor. Some units don't have couch beds. They may be a touch larger, but probably not too noticeable. They have stainless appliances.

If it was $50 more I might say, go ahead and spluge, but for $500 you could do something a lot more memorable than what the units offer.


----------



## KristinU

Missy29 said:


> I have stayed at Bonnet Creek the last two times and I can’t imagine staying anywhere else. We have always stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe, but was looking into the 2 bedroom Presidential, is it worth the extra $500?


In addition to @Upatnoon 's comments, I'll add that the kitchen is bigger and has better flow for more than one person to be in the kitchen at a time.  There's also more pantry space.  So if you like/plan to cook a lot, that is nice.


----------



## Missy29

KristinU said:


> In addition to @Upatnoon 's comments, I'll add that the kitchen is bigger and has better flow for more than one person to be in the kitchen at a time.  There's also more pantry space.  So if you like/plan to cook a lot, that is nice.


Thank you both, I like the guarantee of the higher floor and after looking at youtube videos, it is a little fancier but not sure if it’s worth that much extra, I have a long time to decide though. I definitely don’t plan on cook


----------



## hsmamato2

We have a "maybe" plan for late in the year to actually stay here! I'm kind of excited b/c of all I've read on these threads,but also wondering how we will like it,since we usually stay right on property (no rental cars needed). I'm going to keep reading,and I love those recent pics someone posted! it looks like a great place to stay and play, is it suitable for a trip with fewer park visits,and hanging out at the resort?


----------



## missingdisneymore

Well, we sometimes do 9-10 days at WBC and never step foot in a park.  Those are our relaxation vacations.  We often do fun stuff around Disney in the evenings but have no problem staying at the resort all day and doing their activities at night.


----------



## pepperandchips

hsmamato2 said:


> We have a "maybe" plan for late in the year to actually stay here! I'm kind of excited b/c of all I've read on these threads,but also wondering how we will like it,since we usually stay right on property (no rental cars needed). I'm going to keep reading,and I love those recent pics someone posted! it looks like a great place to stay and play, is it suitable for a trip with fewer park visits,and hanging out at the resort?


I hope that you will be as pleasantly surprised as we were during our first stay at WBC, and we mostly prefer on-site stays. The places offsite that I will consider when trip planning are WBC or the Towneplace Suites at Flamingo Crossings, depending on what kind of trip it is. With Bonnet Creek just next door to Caribbean Beach, it doesn’t feel like a hassle to get around, even though you do need a car or a rideshare budget in my opinion. We always try to plan extra pool time when staying at WBC and really like the pools and lazy river near tower 5. There’s also something just more relaxing to me about the ability to have a full kitchen stocked with snacks and being able to make a full pot of coffee in the morning - sitting out on the balcony and enjoying the view around the resort. I hope your trip works out and you love WBC like so many others here!!!


----------



## hsmamato2

missingdisneymore said:


> Well, we sometimes do 9-10 days at WBC and never step foot in a park.  Those are our relaxation vacations.  We often do fun stuff around Disney in the evenings but have no problem staying at the resort all day and doing their activities at night.


Ohhhh I love this! Can you give details? I love my trips in the past where we've stayed onsite and baerly done any parks, since I love just relaxing and enjoying everything.... you're saying this can be a comparable experience? B/c to me,that is ideal!


----------



## hsmamato2

pepperandchips said:


> I hope that you will be as pleasantly surprised as we were during our first stay at WBC, and we mostly prefer on-site stays. The places offsite that I will consider when trip planning are WBC or the Towneplace Suites at Flamingo Crossings, depending on what kind of trip it is. With Bonnet Creek just next door to Caribbean Beach, it doesn’t feel like a hassle to get around, even though you do need a car or a rideshare budget in my opinion. We always try to plan extra pool time when staying at WBC and really like the pools and lazy river near tower 5. There’s also something just more relaxing to me about the ability to have a full kitchen stocked with snacks and being able to make a full pot of coffee in the morning - sitting out on the balcony and enjoying the view around the resort. I hope your trip works out and you love WBC like so many others here!!!


thank you! I'm starting to look forward to this hoping it all works out for travel by then!


----------



## missingdisneymore

hsmamato2 said:


> Ohhhh I love this! Can you give details? I love my trips in the past where we've stayed onsite and baerly done any parks, since I love just relaxing and enjoying everything.... you're saying this can be a comparable experience? B/c to me,that is ideal!



We do “Disney” trips and we do “Bonnet Creek” trips. Completely different styles and goals.  We still eat at Disney resorts, enjoy Disney entertainment, watch the fireworks, ride the Skyliner, take monorail and boat rides, hang out at resorts, shop, etc but usually do so in the evening and after WBC entertainment that we want to see. WBC is our our priority on those trips as they’re meant for relaxation. Disney is the extra time filler, if we’re looking for something to do.  We enjoy the live music throughout the day, poolside drinks and snacks, and just a relaxing vibe.  We have two teenage boys who are very active and athletic and they also have no problem hanging out all day long, playing mini golf, throwing a football, playing ping pong, swimming, walking and meeting other teens....  A couple of trips ago we stayed at WBC and had 7 day Park tickets and didn’t even go to the parks most days until late afternoon as we preferred to hang out and then stay late at the parks when the crowds were lighter and the temperatures were lower.


----------



## hsmamato2

missingdisneymore said:


> We do “Disney” trips and we do “Bonnet Creek” trips. Completely different styles and goals.  We still eat at Disney resorts, enjoy Disney entertainment, watch the fireworks, ride the Skyliner, take monorail and boat rides, hang out at resorts, shop, etc but usually do so in the evening and after WBC entertainment that we want to see. WBC is our our priority on those trips as they’re meant for relaxation. Disney is the extra time filler, if we’re looking for something to do.  We enjoy the live music throughout the day, poolside drinks and snacks, and just a relaxing vibe.  We have two teenage boys who are very active and athletic and they also have no problem hanging out all day long, playing mini golf, throwing a football, playing ping pong, swimming, walking and meeting other teens....  A couple of trips ago we stayed at WBC and had 7 day Park tickets and didn’t even go to the parks most days until late afternoon as we preferred to hang out and then stay late at the parks when the crowds were lighter and the temperatures were lower.


wow! that sounds amazing...... live music?


----------



## missingdisneymore

hsmamato2 said:


> wow! that sounds amazing...... live music?


Yep.  Different styles, locations, times each day.  We’d move from pool to pool to enjoy the music, hang out at night snacking on some nachos listening to the dueling pianos, enjoy the Hawaiian luau with fire/dancing/music, etc.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So nice to wake  up to my google notification "Stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek" today.  



Well, at least I've got a credit to use so I know we will be back there someday.  I'll have a coctail in my bathtub tonight and pretend I'm floating in the lazy river with it. lol


----------



## KristinU

momof2gr8kids said:


> So nice to wake  up to my google notification "Stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek" today.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least I've got a credit to use so I know we will be back there someday.  I'll have a coctail in my bathtub tonight and pretend I'm floating in the lazy river with it. lol



I reacted to your post with hearts, but that was to your solution of a cocktail in your bathtub!  I'll cry with you about the notification 

Hang in and enjoy your imaginary lazy river float!  I might do the same!


----------



## Jennasis

Hey there!  We are thinking about a mid-August Orlando trip...no parks...just resort time to unwind and destress from the gut punch that is Covid-19.  We are considering WBC (and also the Sheraton Vistana which we have stayed in before).

We would like August 12-16 in a 1 bedroom, as we will plan a lot of takeout and in room meals and pool time.  Not booking ANYTHING yet as we wait to see how the reopening of Florida shakes out.  I checked the WBC site and can get a fully refundable room for $167 a night, as long as we book by May 31st.  Is this a good deal?  We HAVE to book with a full refund possible.  Can't take chances.

We would drive from NC.  Are there additional parking or resort fees?

How easy are the timeshare folks to say NO to?  I have no problem saying "No, thank you" but if they are going to be rude or pushy...in this age of social distancing I don't plan on getting close enough to do more than say "no" as i collect my parking pass.


----------



## katallo

Hi.  IMO it's a good price for fully refundable.  Safety is such a big issue now! So, it would be worth it for us.  

No parking or resort fees.

Yu really don't need a parking pass if you want to skip the timeshare stop.  We were there for 3 weeks and only needed our key.  But, I've found if I go to the desk assertive (before they even begin) and so no it's not a big problem.  Also, unplug the phone in your unit.


----------



## KristinU

FYI, WBC friends, as Wyndham looks to start reopening they sent an owner email.  No dates yet for anywhere in the system, but I figured I'd share the email with you guys since there are mentions of modifications, etc. that they're planning as they move forward with the beginning phases of reopening: 


Dear (Owner), I hope this note finds you and your family healthy. Like you, many of our associates around the world are staying home, following guidance issued from health experts and government officials, and helping to flatten the curve. We also have essential team members in the resorts focused on maximizing this downtime to ensure your resorts are ready for your return.

As the conversation nationally has turned to reopening communities, we are closely monitoring ongoing updates from local and state officials to determine when it’s right to begin reopening your resorts. We expect this process to take some time as our top priority remains the health and safety of you and our associates. Preparing to Reopen Resorts We are working to finalize the reopening schedule with careful consideration. As soon as we can provide more details, updates on reopenings will be shared on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter, and on your owner website.

While we can’t wait to welcome you back on vacation, we want to ensure we’ve adapted our operations and implemented additional safety measures. This means that we will not be able to accommodate all existing reservations. When that happens, owner reservations will be prioritized and we will contact exchange, rental and “guest of” reservations to cancel those bookings. We know you’re eager to get back on vacation, and we’re doing everything we can to help you do that — and do it safely. Safety Measures Your resorts have always met the highest standards of cleanliness, and now we are exceeding those standards with enhanced cleaning protocols and disinfecting measures, including the use of hospital-grade, virus-killing products approved by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency. We are working with an epidemiologist — a medical doctor who worked for the CDC for 16 years — to ensure we are taking appropriate precautions and implementing strong safety guidelines.

While owner interactions are often the best part of our jobs, we want to make your vacation experience as safe as possible. Social distancing will be important even after travel resumes. Here are some changes you can expect to see:

   • Gatherings in areas like check-in desks, lobbies and elevator bays will be minimized.   • The midweek tidy will be suspended so your suite won’t be entered by anyone but your family and guests during your stay.   • Amenities such as pools, spas, restaurants and bars, game rooms, activity centers, and business centers will be temporarily closed. 
 Before you travel, check your club website for the latest updates on amenities and resort impacts. Maximum Planning Flexibility We understand these operational changes may impact the quality of your vacation, and we want to provide maximum flexibility for your planning. We’ve extended the Flexible Cancellation Policy through May 31, 2020, and we’ve made rule changes to help preserve your points for future vacations.

I’m sure many of you have used this unexpected down time to prioritize your family and what you love to do together most. While many families may adjust their vacation preferences in the near future, others may be ready for an adventure. My family is excited to head out west for some fishing and hiking at WorldMark West Yellowstone later this summer.

Wherever your family vacation takes you this year, we’ll be ready to welcome you back when the time is right. Regards, 



Geoff Richards
Chief Operating Officer
Wyndham Vacation Clubs


----------



## Jennasis

Ugh...will have to keep an eye on that. If they're closing the pools then there is absolutely no reason for us to go there.


----------



## KristinU

Jennasis said:


> Ugh...will have to keep an eye on that. If they're closing the pools then there is absolutely no reason for us to go there.


Yeah, I hear you.  We have a July trip planned that we're keeping an eye on...at this point I'm putting the odds at 50/50 at best.

I'll update on the thread if and when there are more owner communications that I can share.  The way I'm reading it, the bright side might be less pressure-y sales people in the lobby!


----------



## DisneyDoesMyHair

KristinU said:


> FYI, WBC friends, as Wyndham looks to start reopening they sent an owner email.  No dates yet for anywhere in the system, but I figured I'd share the email with you guys since there are mentions of modifications, etc. that they're planning as they move forward with the beginning phases of reopening:
> 
> 
> Dear (Owner),I hope this note finds you and your family healthy. Like you, many of our associates around the world are staying home, following guidance issued from health experts and government officials, and helping to flatten the curve. We also have essential team members in the resorts focused on maximizing this downtime to ensure your resorts are ready for your return.
> 
> As the conversation nationally has turned to reopening communities, we are closely monitoring ongoing updates from local and state officials to determine when it’s right to begin reopening your resorts. We expect this process to take some time as our top priority remains the health and safety of you and our associates.Preparing to Reopen ResortsWe are working to finalize the reopening schedule with careful consideration. As soon as we can provide more details, updates on reopenings will be shared on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter, and on your owner website.
> 
> While we can’t wait to welcome you back on vacation, we want to ensure we’ve adapted our operations and implemented additional safety measures. This means that we will not be able to accommodate all existing reservations. When that happens, owner reservations will be prioritized and we will contact exchange, rental and “guest of” reservations to cancel those bookings. We know you’re eager to get back on vacation, and we’re doing everything we can to help you do that — and do it safely.Safety MeasuresYour resorts have always met the highest standards of cleanliness, and now we are exceeding those standards with enhanced cleaning protocols and disinfecting measures, including the use of hospital-grade, virus-killing products approved by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency. We are working with an epidemiologist — a medical doctor who worked for the CDC for 16 years — to ensure we are taking appropriate precautions and implementing strong safety guidelines.
> 
> While owner interactions are often the best part of our jobs, we want to make your vacation experience as safe as possible. Social distancing will be important even after travel resumes. Here are some changes you can expect to see:
> 
> •Gatherings in areas like check-in desks, lobbies and elevator bays will be minimized.  •The midweek tidy will be suspended so your suite won’t be entered by anyone but your family and guests during your stay.  •Amenities such as pools, spas, restaurants and bars, game rooms, activity centers, and business centers will be temporarily closed.
> Before you travel, check your club website for the latest updates on amenities and resort impacts.Maximum Planning FlexibilityWe understand these operational changes may impact the quality of your vacation, and we want to provide maximum flexibility for your planning. We’ve extended the Flexible Cancellation Policy through May 31, 2020, and we’ve made rule changes to help preserve your points for future vacations.
> 
> I’m sure many of you have used this unexpected down time to prioritize your family and what you love to do together most. While many families may adjust their vacation preferences in the near future, others may be ready for an adventure. My family is excited to head out west for some fishing and hiking at WorldMark West Yellowstone later this summer.
> 
> Wherever your family vacation takes you this year, we’ll be ready to welcome you back when the time is right.Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff Richards
> Chief Operating Officer
> Wyndham Vacation Clubs


Thank you so much for this info! I had been searching online for update information.


----------



## Biggen

Closing the pools? Probably the safest thing to be in with the amount of chlorine dumped into those daily.

Silly.


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> Closing the pools? Probably the safest thing to be in with the amount of chlorine dumped into those daily.
> 
> Silly.


I think it is the gathering of people in and around the pools.  I don't know how you'd keep 6 feet distance when you're floating in the lazy river...I always end up making friends with multiple people as we bump around one another.


----------



## missingdisneymore

@KristinU Hi there. Any word on a reopening date?  Just wondering. Hope you are well!


----------



## HokieRaven5

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/covid-19-information
Per this website there is the statement that they will begin phased reopening of the Wyndham Bonnet Creek on May 26th. 

Frequently Asked Questions

How are you deciding what resorts to reopen?
We are closely monitoring state and local orders and conditions to determine the right time to reopen each resort, and will reopen them on an individual basis and with a limited occupancy.

What are we doing to ensure owners are able to book at the destinations they want?
Owner reservations are being prioritized above all other reservations. Guests, exchange, and rental reservations will be canceled in order to give owners sole access to resorts during this initial reopening phase.

There are some instances where owner reservations may be cancelled in order to remain within the limited occupancy guidelines and practice safe social distancing measures. Several factors are being taken into consideration as we identify reservations to cancel such as when the reservation was booked and reservation dates. We are doing everything we can to ensure owners on-site will have a safe and enjoyable vacation during their stay.

How will I know if my upcoming reservation has been impacted?
We’ll notify you via email if you have a reservation that will be impacted, whether it be at a resort still temporarily closed or with limited occupancy due to social distancing measures put in place. We will cancel your reservation for you – you do not need to take any action. Your vacation points, housekeeping credits, and reservation transaction(s) will be returned to your account within 72 hours. 

We would love to help you book a future vacation and provide personalized travel suggestions for your next trip. Tell us more about your upcoming travel plans, and we’ll reach out to help get you on your next vacation.

What will happen if my guest confirmation is cancelled?
If your guest confirmation is cancelled due to limited occupancy at resorts or extended temporary closures, your vacation points, housekeeping credits, reservation transaction(s), and any other fees associated with the reservations will be returned to your account within 72 hours of cancelation. Guest confirmations will only be returned for canceled reservations at resorts beginning to accept arrivals as of May 26, 2020. 

Will the pools and other amenities be open as resorts reopen?
During this initial phase of reopening, amenities such as pools, spas, restaurants and bars, game rooms, activity centers, and business centers will be temporarily closed order to practice safe social distancing measures.

Will there be enhanced cleaning at resorts?
We have implemented enhanced cleaning protocols and disinfecting measures, including the use of hospital-grade, virus-killing products approved by the CDC and the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency.  Other enhanced measures include:

Multiple cleaning stations with hand sanitizer and disinfectant wipes.
Furniture spacing to encourage hanging out at a safe distance in common areas.
Frequent cleaning and disinfection of public spaces and high-touch items.
Protective masks per local and regional requirements (which we’ll be happily smiling under).  We encourage you to also bring your own masks for your personal safety and the safety of others.
Check-in calls – we’ll give you a ring to make your arrival easier and breezier.
Text notifications when your suite is ready.

Visit VacationReady.com to learn more. 

Orlando 
Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31


----------



## KristinU

missingdisneymore said:


> @KristinU Hi there. Any word on a reopening date?  Just wondering. Hope you are well!



Hi @missingdisneymore !

As @HokieRaven5 said, Bonnet Creek is showing as "Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31"

We have a reservation for a 7/18 arrival.  We're just watching and waiting...unsure if we'll be comfortable traveling yet at that point, unsure if the 14 day quarantine for NY, NJ, CT, and LA will be lifted by then, unsure if the parks will have enough in place to make it worth going while balancing enough measures to make us feel safe, unsure of how AP holders will play into the reopening, etc. etc. etc.  We will see how things start shaking out, we have until July 3rd to cancel without losing our points.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Totally understand.  We have a credit through a rental agency, not that we are in a hurry to use it; with school/college/work schedules, just trying to see if fitting in a family trip by the end of the year is even possible.  There’s no point of going if things aren’t open (Pools!! ) and our health is more important than any entertainment for sure.  We have non-expiring park tickets so thankfully that’s not an issue.  Crazy times.


----------



## KristinU

missingdisneymore said:


> our health is more important than any entertainment for sure.


Amen to that.  Even if we end up eating our AP costs for the year, totally not worth our health and wellness.


----------



## Biggen

I live in Panama City Beach and we are reopened for business for just about everything.  Beaches are already packed heading into Memorial Day weekend.  There is definitely pent up demand for tourism and travel again.  I think once the parks and WBC reopens, reservations will skyrocket.  Florida has very favorable reopening conditions.

Hopefully the parks will get their acts together soon and open up!  All the condos/hotels are waiting for them to make announcements with definite dates so they can then adjust their own timelines for reopening.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

I'll be honest, without use of the pools, I don't see the appeal of staying at WBC. Hopefully, they open them up soon. I'd love to take the kids in June or July.


----------



## pepperandchips

@KristinU any owner updates/news to share? I saw that the Grand is implementing reserved pool chairs and capacity restrictions, wondering how they will administer that at the ownership side. CAN I GO BACK NOW


----------



## KristinU

pepperandchips said:


> @KristinU any owner updates/news to share? I saw that the Grand is implementing reserved pool chairs and capacity restrictions, wondering how they will administer that at the ownership side. CAN I GO BACK NOW


Not too much new to report, @pepperandchips , just phased arrivals that started 5/26/2020 and reservations will be taken starting 7/31/2020.

From what I understand, a couple of the pools are open, but no tubes at the lazy river.

The phased opening includes reduced occupancy and they have shared the following: 

"Owner reservations are being prioritized above all other reservations. Guests, exchange, and rental reservations will be canceled in order to give owners sole access to resorts during this initial reopening phase.

There are some instances where owner reservations may be cancelled in order to remain within the limited occupancy guidelines and practice safe social distancing measures. Several factors are being taken into consideration as we identify reservations to cancel such as when the reservation was booked and reservation dates. We are doing everything we can to ensure owners on-site will have a safe and enjoyable vacation during their stay."


We have reservations as owners for July, but they were just made in April after an initial rescheduling then some points shuffling, so we'll see if we end up getting cancelled or not.  The big question marks are how reduced the occupancy is,  for how long they'll keep it reduced, and when they'll start ramping up occupancy again.


----------



## pepperandchips

KristinU said:


> Not too much new to report, @pepperandchips , just phased arrivals that started 5/26/2020 and reservations will be taken starting 7/31/2020.
> 
> From what I understand, a couple of the pools are open, but no tubes at the lazy river.
> 
> The phased opening includes reduced occupancy and they have shared the following:
> 
> "Owner reservations are being prioritized above all other reservations. Guests, exchange, and rental reservations will be canceled in order to give owners sole access to resorts during this initial reopening phase.
> 
> There are some instances where owner reservations may be cancelled in order to remain within the limited occupancy guidelines and practice safe social distancing measures. Several factors are being taken into consideration as we identify reservations to cancel such as when the reservation was booked and reservation dates. We are doing everything we can to ensure owners on-site will have a safe and enjoyable vacation during their stay."
> 
> 
> We have reservations as owners for July, but they were just made in April after an initial rescheduling then some points shuffling, so we'll see if we end up getting cancelled or not.  The big question marks are how reduced the occupancy is,  for how long they'll keep it reduced, and when they'll start ramping up occupancy again.


Thank you! Fingers crossed for your trip so you can tell us firsthand how awesome it is! ... And I need someone to check on the bins


----------



## sabrinaspellman

Hey everyone!  I don't really post on here, but I felt the need to give you a heads up if you don't know.  I have connections in the rental agency industry, and I've been hearing some alarming things that bothered me--I was aware of Disboards because of those connections. 

Wyndham has told owners, from what I understand, that they will not be accepting guest reservations through 2020; 2021 is still unknown.  I don't know how this affects people who booked through sites like Expedia, Booking.com, what have you--but the small rental agencies cannot apply the guest's names to the reservations that they've made on owners' accounts.  (This is how rental agencies work, obviously; you're traveling as the guest of a Wyndham owner.)  This means that you will not be able to check in, and the reservation will not be honored. 

If you booked a 2020 reservation at Bonnet Creek through a rental agency like Tripbound, Vacation Strategies, or Shelby Resorts, I recommend trying to get in touch with whoever you booked through as soon as possible.  I do not have any professional connections to this realm anymore, but from what I understand one of those agencies has already shut down all social media, the phone lines, etc.  I've heard that the recommended route for customers will be initiating chargebacks to get your money back, because the agency does not have the money to refund you.  This very much bothers me on a moral level, which is why I'm posting here.  I don't know which agencies are shutting down entirely but I'm worried about the refund situation for 2020 travelers.

Best of luck; I'm sorry this is happening to anyone who had a trip planned for 2020.

Editing to add: now I'm hearing that these agencies will probably not tell you to try to chargeback .  But that will probably get you your money back faster than going after them for a refund would, unfortunately.


----------



## Towson Tiger

sabrinaspellman said:


> Hey everyone!  I don't really post on here, but I felt the need to give you a heads up if you don't know.  I have connections in the rental agency industry, and I've been hearing some alarming things that bothered me--I was aware of Disboards because of those connections.
> 
> Wyndham has told owners, from what I understand, that they will not be accepting guest reservations through 2020; 2021 is still unknown.  I don't know how this affects people who booked through sites like Expedia, Booking.com, what have you--but the small rental agencies cannot apply the guest's names to the reservations that they've made on owners' accounts.  (This is how rental agencies work, obviously; you're traveling as the guest of a Wyndham owner.)  This means that you will not be able to check in, and the reservation will not be honored.
> 
> If you booked a 2020 reservation at Bonnet Creek through a rental agency like Tripbound, Vacation Strategies, or Shelby Resorts, I recommend trying to get in touch with whoever you booked through as soon as possible.  I do not have any professional connections to this realm anymore, but from what I understand one of those agencies has already shut down all social media, the phone lines, etc.  I've heard that the recommended route for customers will be initiating chargebacks to get your money back, because the agency does not have the money to refund you.  This very much bothers me on a moral level, which is why I'm posting here.  I don't know which agencies are shutting down entirely but I'm worried about the refund situation for 2020 travelers.
> 
> Best of luck; I'm sorry this is happening to anyone who had a trip planned for 2020.
> 
> Editing to add: now I'm hearing that these agencies will probably not tell you to try to chargeback .  But that will probably get you your money back faster than going after them for a refund would, unfortunately.



I received an email stating what you posted. Thank goodness my reservation was through VRBO.


----------



## Joyful2018

i just got an email from Tripbound, that they are closing


----------



## Alli1988

I’ve emailed vacation strategy three times this week for a Wisconsin dells rental and they keep saying no availability. The resort itself told me bookings are drastically down and summer is going to be a ghost town, I would think those two things trend the same??? I emailed a private owner and was told he couldn’t do anything in June, Wyndham wasn’t allowing new books in June.  Even though the resort is open. I wonder if all this is related to comments above.


----------



## Shelly S

Got the email from Tripbound also. I am calling my credit card company now about the deposit i was charged


----------



## Upatnoon

Shelly S said:


> Got the email from Tripbound also. I am calling my credit card company now about the deposit i was charged


Did Tripbound tell you they aren't refunding your deposit?


----------



## Towson Tiger

Upatnoon said:


> Did Tripbound tell you they aren't refunding your deposit?



The email doesn't say anything about refunds:

"It is with great sadness and regret that I write to inform you that Tripbound has been forced to close its doors due to loss associated with COVID-19. Despite the hardship that was caused by cancelled reservations since March of this year, we were enduring and feeling optimistic about the future of Tripbound.

Wyndham has now suspended guest of owner reservations for the remainder of the year in an effort to reduce occupancy levels. As a result of Wyndham’s decision, we have been forced to cancel all pending reservations.

This has served as the final blow to our operations and has effectively wiped out the last of our resources. Please know that this decision was made completely outside of our control.

We have poured our heart and souls into Tripbound for the last seven years having traveled over 30,000 families.  From day one doing right by our customers has been the key to our success. For that reason, having to close in this manner is extremely painful and one I shall likely struggle with for a long time."


----------



## Shelly S

Also their Facebook page is gone, website down, and phone number no longer works.  That basically means no refunds.  This was the first time I was going to use this company and they had such great reviews.


----------



## Upatnoon

When you read "wiped out the last of our resources " its sad.


----------



## sabrinaspellman

From what I’ve heard, there was some discussion of Vacation Strategies being wiped out before Tripbound.  Perhaps the idea was for Tripbound to take on some of their business prior to their closure.  I don’t know anything about where Shelby Resorts is in all of this.  I do not think that there will be refunds, hence the chargeback route, which nobody should have to deal with.


----------



## Shelly S

I was on hold with credit card company for an hour but they are opening a case. They asked me to save the email and confirmation as they may need them later.

I think I am more disappointed that my reservation is cancelled as I really was looking forward to staying at Bonnet Creek. We have AP’s this year and no more DVC points Available so thought this was a good option. Oh well, like everything else that has happened the past few months we just have to be flexible


----------



## JEng711

Shelly S said:


> Also their Facebook page is gone, website down, and phone number no longer works.  That basically means no refunds.  This was the first time I was going to use this company and they had such great reviews.



Oh great. We were set to go the week of May 2nd and changed it to Dec 5-12. I got the email too. I've basically already paid in full. I booked through VRBO/Homeaway so hopefully I'll get some money back. If not I'll have the hubs deal with the cc company.

It was our first time using them too, as Vacation Strategies got weird imo. They had great reviews. When I called to reschedule the woman on the phone was helpful and pleasant. What a bummer.

Edited to add that I was able to "cancel" through VRBO. I have cancel in quotes because they SAY they cancelled it but my refund could take 3-4 weeks and by then I feel like it might be too late to open a case with the cc company. Does anyone have any insight on that? Ive actually never had to dispute a charge in my life, lol.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Oh no!  Thanks for the heads up.  I paid in full already with VS as we were originally scheduled to go in April and changed to late Oct, which I was planning to change again.  I hope they didn't go out of business - not just for getting my money back but it was a great option being able to rent through these companies.


----------



## KristinU

pepperandchips said:


> Thank you! Fingers crossed for your trip so you can tell us firsthand how awesome it is! ... And I need someone to check on the bins


You bet, I'll check the bins if we get to go!  If we do go, I'm thinking we'll have plenty of evening chillax time on our hands...I might be able to alphabetize the contents of both, LOL!

As for the rental thing, as an owner I haven't seen anything in writing as of yet indicating how long the owner priority/guest cancellation is going to last.  I guess there are only 6 more months in 2020, so the rumor of through 2020 might be true and just not officially communicated yet.  For reference, I believe the Wyndham COVID-19 Resort Update page is public and not password protected: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/covid-19-information/list-of-impacted-resorts

Before we got our resale ownership we rented too, so I really feel for everyone who is impacted!  We hadn't ever used Tripbound, but it still is sad to see businesses not make it


----------



## zilp

ugh, so so sad to get the email from Tripbound last night. They were a great company to deal with, much better than Vacation Strategies IMO.  The email didn't leave much hope for a refund, so I went ahead and called my credit card company and started a dispute.  I should be getting a refund from the cc company.


----------



## persimmondeb

I'm booked for early September through Hotwire. Hopefully this won't affect that reservation, but I'll keep an eye on it. So sorry for the companies going out of business and the people whose travel plans ARE affected by this.


----------



## BostonEd

Shelly S said:


> Also their Facebook page is gone, website down, and phone number no longer works.  That basically means no refunds.  This was the first time I was going to use this company and they had such great reviews.


Who is "their"? Tripbound?

I got Tripbound's email and was shocked they would have to completely shut down like that. I've used them before and was planning to use them again in 2021.

I guess I don't know the mechanics of "guest reservations" to know why this type of change by Wyndham would mean that Tripbound, et al, could not provide refunds. And, moreover, completely wipe them out. I would have thought Tripbound would pay for the reservation, then if cancelled for some reason, Tripbound would have to get the refund back from the owner, who in turn would have to get it back from Wydham, which would definitely take some time, but am I missing something? Or is it that the owners feel no compulsion to procure the refund, only to forward it to someone else?


----------



## KristinU

BostonEd said:


> Who is "their"? Tripbound?
> 
> I got Tripbound's email and was shocked they would have to completely shut down like that. I've used them before and was planning to use them again in 2021.
> 
> I guess I don't know the mechanics of "guest reservations" to know why this type of change by Wyndham would mean that Tripbound, et al, could not provide refunds. And, moreover, completely wipe them out. I would have thought Tripbound would pay for the reservation, then if cancelled for some reason, Tripbound would have to get the refund back from the owner, who in turn would have to get it back from Wydham, which would definitely take some time, but am I missing something? Or is it that the owners feel no compulsion to procure the refund, only to forward it to someone else?


I don't know how the rental companies work, but as an individual owner I would get the points from a cancelled reservation refunded to my Wyndham account.  There isn't a monetary refund, just the points that were used for that reservation.  I get an annual allotment of points associated with my contract and for those I pay annual dues (and any upfront purchase price for the contract of course).  So I'm not sure if the rental companies actually own contracts or act as brokers for individual owners.  If they own contracts for the sole purpose of renting them out, they could be on the hook for thousands and thousands of dollars in dues. So if they can't rent out the reservations they might not be able to meet the financial obligations of the dues payments without the ability to bring in income.  Even if points are returned, they do them no good for the time being and if they don't have cash reserves to weather big business interruptions like this, they're sunk.  
Maybe I'm over-simplifying, but that's how I'm thinking it is working.

I'm thinking there will be an influx of resale contracts available that have points on them hitting the market soon, if not already.  I haven't looked at eBAY or anywhere lately, though.  If anyone is thinking of buying in, definitely do your homework.  The dues vary at the different resorts, so cost of ownership over time can vary quite a bit.


----------



## Upatnoon

The middleman timeshare rental companies are in bad spot. They have no real inventory or product, thus are in a no-win situation in a crisis.

In normal times, they rent you a stay for $1000, pay the timeshare owner $800 and keep $200.

Then COVID hits.

The renter wants their $1000 back. The timeshare owner already spent the $800 and says "no refunds."
The middleman company already spent its $200 on salaries, marketing, etc.

Then Wyndham says "no more guest reservations" and all the middleman's potential inventory is disappeared. There is nothing to sell and losses can't be recouped.

Some of these middleman companies may survive if they were conservative with how they managed the cash for rentals. When travel heats up again, there will still be timeshare owners out there that want to rent and there will be people who want to rent from them -- but prefer a middleman. New companies may emerge quickly.


----------



## KarenHill

As a platinum owner and a small time renter I do think that Wyndham has gone overboard with their extreme reduced occupancy.  Heck even many owners are getting their  personal vacations cancelled,  My personal vacation was cancelled.  I had only one renter booked at the time all of this happened and I did refund the money.
While this won't cause me to forfeit my ownership it certainly will put a dent in my budget with no rentals to offset the fees.


----------



## Carla1183

We contacted our renter yesterday and we discussed our options for our planned/paid September booking. Since we are offsite/tickets from UT, I know there's a good chance we won't get a WDW park reservation even if Wyndham does open back up to guest bookings. We decided for now to leave it in place and revisit when closer. Then if we don't get WDW reservations and/or Wyndham doesn't allow our guest booking we'll reschedule everything for some time next year. We'd like to keep our money with our renter, we want them to still be open at the end of this!


----------



## BostonEd

A couple years ago, Wyndham changed some of the booking rules, knowing point-renting sites were taking advantage of the 30 day refund/exchange policy, or something like that. 

I wonder if this extreme move was done to knock rental agencies completely out of the picture. Not cool, if true.


----------



## DisneyLover83

We have an owner reservation at Bonnet Creek Oct 3-10th. We we're told they would notify us 30 days in advance if they needed to cancel it for occupancy reasons. We are AP holders so we have tickets.... hoping everything will work out.


----------



## pepperandchips

BostonEd said:


> A couple years ago, Wyndham changed some of the booking rules, knowing point-renting sites were taking advantage of the 30 day refund/exchange policy, or something like that.
> 
> I wonder if this extreme move was done to knock rental agencies completely out of the picture. Not cool, if true.


I don’t know as much about this as I should before running my mouth, but that truly seems like biting the hand that feeds you. Their megapoint renter owners have bought a lot of contracts, keeping at least some reasonability in the resale market. A lot of timeshares go for so cheap - the developer needs some of those resales back to sell more points (foreclosure) but it’s better in the long run for their direct sales to have the resale points/weeks not be GIVEN away. I think it’s truly just panic right now at the low occupancy levels needed for complying with governmental and public health mandates - I can’t imagine the mess the WBC resort would be in if they had full occupancy and trying to enforce social distancing at the pools this summer. Kinda makes me wish I was an owner - but not enough to buy


----------



## Biggen

Its hard to imagine Wyndham sticks to this extreme occupancy reduction for the rest of 2020.  Florida is already moving to Phase 2 tomorrow (June 5).  The parks are reopening and people are dying to travel and get out.  There is too much money to be made to keep the resort at 50% capacity.  By September I'd wager it will be business as usual and back to full levels of occupancy.

Guests still may be restricted since they want to give owners first rights and I understand that.  But owner dues only go so far.  They need people in the resort spending money at the bars, restaurants, etc...  They also need to sell people timeshares and they can only perform that "trick" if they have people on site to begin with.


----------



## KarenHill

Biggen said:


> Guests still may be restricted since they want to give owners first rights and I understand that. But owner dues only go so far. They need people in the resort spending money at the bars, restaurants, etc... They also need to sell people timeshares and they can only perform that "trick" if they have people on site to begin with.



This only sounds good all points are owned and shouldn't the owner be able to use them at their discretion?  Even if that means renting them giving them away.  Wyndham should't be able to tell an owner how to use their points.


----------



## Biggen

KarenHill said:


> This only sounds good all points are owned and shouldn't the owner be able to use them at their discretion?  Even if that means renting them giving them away.  Wyndham should't be able to tell an owner how to use their points.



I agree with you.  But I'm sure Wyndham has the "final say" on who can and can't book if you read the timeshare contract. 

My guess is that Wyndham assumed they would have limited staff to operate the resorts when given the "go ahead" so cutting down the capacity makes sense from this point of view. But the situation is fluid and people are getting out and about.  People are ready to get back to work, and more importantly, begin traveling again. 

We will see how "limited" their capacity is once their competitors beginning filling their resorts back to max occupancy.


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> They also need to sell people timeshares and they can only perform that "trick" if they have people on site to begin with.


I think this will be the biggest driver to increase capacity, they want the sales team to be back in action!


----------



## hsmamato2

I'm wondering how this impacts a trade thru RCI? if it does at all? or is that considered a guest if it's a trade?


----------



## Upatnoon

hsmamato2 said:


> I'm wondering how this impacts a trade thru RCI? if it does at all? or is that considered a guest if it's a trade?


There is no availability for WBC in RCI until October at the moment. I have not seen any posts on TUG about them being canceled. RCI exchanges could be a tiny percentage of rooms, thus they are letting them continue. I don't know.

Also, while you can pay to add a guest certificate for an RCI exchange, you are not allowed to rent exchanges (not that it doesn't happen, I see it all the time for Saratoga Springs).

The bulk of renting at WBC comes from Wyndham owners, and with guest certificates being canceled, that is stopped for now.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

hi all.  New here and never stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek before.  We are NOT Wyndham owners, but have bought/rented weeks for other Wyndham resorts in other areas, off ebay.  We are looking to come down in July (12-19) and I do see this available on ebay.  Should I have any concerns?   I haven't read all pages here, but I see talk about limited capacity and cancellations and not allowing "guests" of owners?  Can someone fill kn tne newbie???  Thanks!!

Note, we are NOT looking to go to the parks, just a resort vacay.


----------



## KristinU

Taylor'sMom said:


> hi all.  New here and never syaed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek before.  We ard NOT Wyndham owners, but have bought/rented weeks for other Wyndam resorts in other areas, off ebay.  We are looking to come down in July (12-19) and O see this available on ebay.  Should I have any concerns?   I haven't read all pages here but I see talk about limited capacity and cancellations.  Can someone fill kn tne newbie???  Thanks!!
> 
> Note, we are NOT looking to go to the parks, just a resort vacay.


Welcome to the thread!  I'm sorry to say, but yes, you should have concerns.  Wyndham is cancelling reservations that have a guest certificate on them (which basically means that the reservation is in the name of someone other than the owner).  From what I understand, even if the reservation is made in the owner's name and then the guest certificate is applied closer to the check-in date, it will still be cancelled.  I personally wouldn't rent a Wyndham reservation until they announce that guest reservations are back to being honored.  The thing is that nobody knows how long this phase will be, maybe it will vary resort by resort, not sure.   My guess is that the eBay reservations that you see available are people that maybe started the listings before Wyndham made the announcement on reduced occupancy, or maybe they're hedging their bets that the first wave of reduced occupancy will be lifted by July.  As an owner, I'm even unsure of whether or not our July 18th reservation will be cancelled or not.  If their reduced occupancy goal is not met by guest cancellations, they will start cancelling owner reservations based on when the reservation was made.  

Here's a link to the COVID-19 Resort info from Wyndham: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/covid-19-information/list-of-impacted-resorts


----------



## Taylor'sMom

KristinU said:


> Welcome to the thread!  I'm sorry to say, but yes, you should have concerns.  Wyndham is cancelling reservations that have a guest certificate on them (which basically means that the reservation is in the name of someone other than the owner).  From what I understand, even if the reservation is made in the owner's name and then the guest certificate is applied closer to the check-in date, it will still be cancelled.  I personally wouldn't rent a Wyndham reservation until they announce that guest reservations are back to being honored.  The thing is that nobody knows how long this phase will be, maybe it will vary resort by resort, not sure.   My guess is that the eBay reservations that you see available are people that maybe started the listings before Wyndham made the announcement on reduced occupancy, or maybe they're hedging their bets that the first wave of reduced occupancy will be lifted by July.  As an owner, I'm even unsure of whether or not our July 18th reservation will be cancelled or not.  If their reduced occupancy goal is not met by guest cancellations, they will start cancelling owner reservations based on when the reservation was made.
> 
> Here's a link to the COVID-19 Resort info from Wyndham: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/covid-19-information/list-of-impacted-resorts


Thank you for the quick and informative response!


----------



## Carla1183

Taylor'sMom said:


> hi all.  New here and never stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek before.  We are NOT Wyndham owners, but have bought/rented weeks for other Wyndham resorts in other areas, off ebay.  We are looking to come down in July (12-19) and I do see this available on ebay.  Should I have any concerns?   I haven't read all pages here, but I see talk about limited capacity and cancellations and not allowing "guests" of owners?  Can someone fill kn tne newbie???  Thanks!!
> 
> Note, we are NOT looking to go to the parks, just a resort vacay.


Its such a gorgeous property! I'd hold off for now but definitely keep on your list for when this settles out.


----------



## chicagodisfan

Does this new policy apply to cash reservations made through the website too? We booked a stay from July 21-30 back in early May. Now I’ve noticed that they aren’t accepting new reservations until July 31. It hasn’t been cancelled yet and we paid the first night as a deposit. After reading the updates here, we made a back up reservation somewhere else just in case, but we’d really like to stay here. However, we are wondering if it’s better to try some other time if the pools and lazy river are all closed. When would we know if they were going to cancel our reservation or keep it?


----------



## Upatnoon

chicagodisfan said:


> Does this new policy apply to cash reservations made through the website too? We booked a stay from July 21-30 back in early May. Now I’ve noticed that they aren’t accepting new reservations until July 31. It hasn’t been cancelled yet and we paid the first night as a deposit. After reading the updates here, we made a back up reservation somewhere else just in case, but we’d really like to stay here. However, we are wondering if it’s better to try some other time if the pools and lazy river are all closed. When would we know if they were going to cancel our reservation or keep it?


Right now, things are uncertain in the travel world as resorts, theme parks and other places are just starting to reopen.

For a July trip I would say it's just too early to know.

What is known is that reopenings have been steadily moving forward in Florida.

Right now, the pools at WBC are open, but you need to reserve a time to visit. The lazy river is open, but floats are not allowed. These rules could change tomorrow or next week.


----------



## hsmamato2

Upatnoon said:


> There is no availability for WBC in RCI until October at the moment. I have not seen any posts on TUG about them being canceled. RCI exchanges could be a tiny percentage of rooms, thus they are letting them continue. I don't know.
> 
> Also, while you can pay to add a guest certificate for an RCI exchange, you are not allowed to rent exchanges (not that it doesn't happen, I see it all the time for Saratoga Springs).
> 
> The bulk of renting at WBC comes from Wyndham owners, and with guest certificates being canceled, that is stopped for now.


We already have an RCI confirmed exchange for December..... I wonder if it'll get canceled.... I assume if it does they'll notify us (I hope)


----------



## KristinU

Hey WBC Friends, I just got an email from Wyndham today.  Looks like they'll start relaxing the guest reservation policy as occupancy allows, starting June 15th.  And they're working to open more pools.

Here are the pieces from the email that I think you guys will be interested in: 


 We continue adapting to state and local regulations as well as public health guidance to create a fun and safe vacation for you.

   • We are working to reopen pools at most resorts. Specifics on the pool openings for each resort are available here.   • We will begin honoring guest reservations, beginning June 15, as occupancy allows. And, additional reservation types such as exchange and rental will soon be accommodated.


----------



## NLKim

We own at WBC and I got that email today as well. It does say that it is based on occupancy though and that owner reservations take priority over guest reservations, so I would not necessarily assume all guest reservations will stand, but it does mean that they will not all be cancelled. I guess the later your reservation is the better


----------



## Biggen

Excellent.  I think we all figured this would be how it played out.  I'm glad things are getting back to normal!


----------



## msfredna

We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe that we rented from an owner. We will be hanging out mainly at the resort. My DD 7, loves splash pads and small pool slides (no big slides yet!) Where should we request and how do we request?

We are staying in July. Any guesses on if the splash pads and lazy river will be open?
Thanks!


----------



## GeneralTso

Should I be concerned about an October trip I just booked through Extra Holidays?
Reading the last few pages of this thread has me 

Smaller, middle-man companies going out of business leaving people high and dry. Not good.

A kind, very knowledgeable poster gave me the scoop on another thread about this company and said they are legit. But I believe they ARE not a direct Wyndham company.

Would appreciate your insights.


----------



## KristinU

msfredna said:


> We are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe that we rented from an owner. We will be hanging out mainly at the resort. My DD 7, loves splash pads and small pool slides (no big slides yet!) Where should we request and how do we request?
> 
> We are staying in July. Any guesses on if the splash pads and lazy river will be open?
> Thanks!


You can make a request at check-in.  I've had decent luck with asking and letting them know that we're willing to wait a bit for our preference.

I've heard reports that the lazy river is open now, but you need to bring your own tube and there is a reservation system in place so you choose a time chunk to go to the pool.  I'm not sure if the reports I've heard are the lazy river at tower 5 or the one at the main building.  Tower 6 has the pirate ship area with the bigger slide.  The smaller pool over at tower 3 has a small waterslide and I *think* a splash pad...someone chime in here!  There's a playground between tower 1 and tower 2.  The space between tower 1 and the main building is used for inflatables and other activities (though I would guess that type of stuff won't be happening yet in July...but you never know!).  Outside of tower 4 is the ampitheater and shuffleboard.  Oh, also outside of tower 3 is mini golf (which I think I also heard is open now).  So it kind of all depends on what you'll be using most often.  However, honestly there isn't a bad building at WBC, and as big as it is it is all very walkable around the lake/pond.  Towers 4,5,6 are more bustling than 1,2,3, so that might weigh in for you too.  Or luck of the draw!  I tend to generally just ask for water view more than anything else.

ETA: here is a decent map of the whole property:  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...lub_Wyndham_Bonnet_Creek-Orlando_Florida.html



GeneralTso said:


> Should I be concerned about an October trip I just booked through Extra Holidays?
> Reading the last few pages of this thread has me
> 
> Smaller, middle-man companies going out of business leaving people high and dry. Not good.
> 
> A kind, very knowledgeable poster gave me the scoop on another thread about this company and said they are legit. But I believe they ARE not a direct Wyndham company.
> 
> Would appreciate your insights.



I think by October you will be fine, they're already starting to relax the guest thing as occupancy allows.  And interesting, I always thought Extra Holidays was associated with Wyndham, maybe I need to do some Googling.


----------



## KristinU

Man, I'm getting "homesick" for WBC!  We're slated to go in July, but we have the whole NY/NJ/CT quarantine thing hanging out there plus the Disney AP falderal, not knowing if we'll be able to reserve park days or not.   Plus, living in a hotspot state that is now seeing daily numbers that are getting lower and lower, we'll be watching FL's numbers in the coming weeks and decide about traveling.  So much unknown at this point!  Not fun for a compulsive planner


----------



## KristinU

oops duplicate!  I guess I'm SUPER homesick for WBC, LOL!


----------



## GAMOMOFTHREE

I just snagged a great deal for July 19-24! We've always wanted to stay here but things have never fallen into place. I'm excited about exploring the resort. We have APs so hopefully we can get a few days in the parks. I'm thinking KSC and Legoland as back ups in case we don't.


----------



## RangerPooh

We check in to WBC on the 1st  Can anyone confirm what a previous poster said about needing to provide your own pool floats for the lazy river? Curious about pool towel check out too. Thanks!


----------



## KristinU

RangerPooh said:


> We check in to WBC on the 1st  Can anyone confirm what a previous poster said about needing to provide your own pool floats for the lazy river? Curious about pool towel check out too. Thanks!


Since things are changing pretty frequently with the resort re-openings, you may want to just call the resort directly in the coming week or so to see what the current status is on the pool floats and towels.  Here's their number:

*Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek*

407-238-3500


----------



## RangerPooh

Just checked in. Pool time is available in three time blocks on a first come first serve basis, and not all pools are open. Wristbands are being issued instead of room keys (although we requested keys too). They are also your pool access.


----------



## KristinU

RangerPooh said:


> Just checked in. Pool time is available in three time blocks on a first come first serve basis, and not all pools are open. Wristbands are being issued instead of room keys (although we requested keys too). They are also your pool access.
> View attachment 505787


I hope you have a great stay!  Soak up some fun for the rest of us


----------



## BostonEd

RangerPooh said:


> Wristbands are being issued instead of room keys (although we requested keys too).


Wait, what? Do they have a magic band-type system now?


----------



## msfredna

BostonEd said:


> Wait, what? Do they have a magic band-type system now?


You can charge to the room using them. Mine is blue and has Cinderella's castle on a plastic rectangle. The plastic rectangle is on a blue elastic band. The plastic rectangle works like a door key.

My 7 year old just has a yellow elastic band with no plastic piece.


----------



## KristinU

msfredna said:


> You can charge to the room using them. Mine is blue and has Cinderella's castle on a plastic rectangle. The plastic rectangle is on a blue elastic band. The plastic rectangle works like a door key.
> 
> My 7 year old just has a yellow elastic band with no plastic piece.


Ooh, cool!!!


----------



## RangerPooh

BostonEd said:


> Wait, what? Do they have a magic band-type system now?


We went with whatever was free. Blue bands with a plastic card on top. They are snug, even our teens commented on how snug they fit.


More pools are now open and the hours are longer. There is still a line to access the pools, even at 9pm. 

One thing we did encounter. On day 4 they deactivated all of our bands/room keys. My husband went down to the desk to inquire about this. The clerk said that it was because we had yet to attend a member presentation. We own here (resale eons ago), do not plan to buy more, and told them this at check in. Frustrating but quickly resolved.


----------



## Biggen

RangerPooh said:


> One thing we did encounter. On day 4 they deactivated all of our bands/room keys. My husband went down to the desk to inquire about this. The clerk said that it was because we had yet to attend a member presentation. We own here (resale eons ago), do not plan to buy more, and told them this at check in. Frustrating but quickly resolved.



Now that is aggravating.  They turned your wristbands off because you didn't attend a sales presentation? I hope they do that to me when we go in the Fall.  The front desk will get an expletive laden tongue lashing if they do that to me.

Do these wrist bands also allow entrance into the front gate as well?


----------



## vjmartin

RangerPooh said:


> We went with whatever was free. Blue bands with a plastic card on top. They are snug, even our teens commented on how snug they fit.
> View attachment 506547
> 
> More pools are now open and the hours are longer. There is still a line to access the pools, even at 9pm.
> 
> One thing we did encounter. On day 4 they deactivated all of our bands/room keys. My husband went down to the desk to inquire about this. The clerk said that it was because we had yet to attend a member presentation. We own here (resale eons ago), do not plan to buy more, and told them this at check in. Frustrating but quickly resolved.




*Question:  Is the pool by Tower 6 open yet?  Thank you in advance.*


----------



## RangerPooh

vjmartin said:


> *Question:  Is the pool by Tower 6 open yet?  Thank you in advance.*


The Tower 6 pool (shipwreck) is now open weekends.


----------



## RangerPooh

Revised pool schedule. Sorry it’s sideways.


----------



## chicagoshannon

RangerPooh said:


> Revised pool schedule. Sorry it’s sideways. View attachment 507130


have you experienced a lot of waiting for the pools?


----------



## RangerPooh

chicagoshannon said:


> have you experienced a lot of waiting for the pools?


This weekend the teens hit up one of the pools at night and had a short wait, of course it was holiday weekend though. We have had other times where pools were too crowded for our taste so we moved to another.  The only other wait was when we waited for it open after a period of being closed for cleaning. But I did notice lines this weekend, but we were not using it at that time. Just plan to get there before the pool of our choice opens. Employees will sign your party in and take you to your seats.


----------



## BostonEd

BostonEd said:


> I got Tripbound's email and was shocked they would have to completely shut down like that.


While I was bored I checked out a few other websites. The websites for Vacation Strategy, Farrells, even Shelby Resorts are still up. Was Tripbound the only one who couldn't handle the changes?


----------



## blakefamily

Any recent experiences with the pools and dining options at Bonnet Creek ?  I see there at set time blocks the pools are available ?  IS this with a reservation or first come first serve ?  I am considering a trip in October or possibly early November.   We have stayed at bonnet creek 3 times now and love it.


----------



## RangerPooh

blakefamily said:


> Any recent experiences with the pools and dining options at Bonnet Creek ?  I see there at set time blocks the pools are available ?  IS this with a reservation or first come first serve ?  I am considering a trip in October or possibly early November.   We have stayed at bonnet creek 3 times now and love it.



I can only vouch for when we were there in early July, but everything was first come first served. Not all dining or bar options were open then.


----------



## WhitGB

Ranger Pooh, do you still have the pool Information?  When I try to enlarge it for my old eyes, it gets fuzzy.  We are going down in October. 

Does anyone know if pools hours have changed?  

Thanks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

WhitGB said:


> Ranger Pooh, do you still have the pool Information?  When I try to enlarge it for my old eyes, it gets fuzzy.  We are going down in October.
> 
> Does anyone know if pools hours have changed?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't know but we'll be there in 13 days so I will know then!


----------



## WhitGB

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know but we'll be there in 13 days so I will know then!


Thanks so much, if you would not mind filing us in on the pool and activities that are open. I will have 5 kids with me.


----------



## cammie810

We stayed at Bonnet Creek a few weeks ago.  If you reserve a cabana, then you dont have to leave the pool area while they are doing their disinfection process.  Otherwise, every couple of hours you have to go to a different pool or go back to your condo.  Then when the cleaning hour is up, you have to start all over again lining up to be given a seat.  You can reserve the cabanas 24 hours in advance and have to check in by 10am the morning you want to use it.


----------



## missingdisneymore

cammie810 said:


> We stayed at Bonnet Creek a few weeks ago.  If you reserve a cabana, then you dont have to leave the pool area while they are doing their disinfection process.  Otherwise, every couple of hours you have to go to a different pool or go back to your condo.  Then when the cleaning hour is up, you have to start all over again lining up to be given a seat.  You can reserve the cabanas 24 hours in advance and have to check in by 10am the morning you want to use it.


If you don’t mind me asking, what is the cost?  This is for the pirate pool, right?


----------



## SPSRAS

WhitGB said:


> Ranger Pooh, do you still have the pool Information?  When I try to enlarge it for my old eyes, it gets fuzzy.  We are going down in October.
> 
> Does anyone know if pools hours have changed?
> 
> Thanks.


We are here now - the main pool is open until 9:00. The others close earlier. The pirate pool is only open on weekends. Also the pool behind the hotel area is closed for the NBA. Both lazy rivers are open but all slides are closed. They are not closing the pools for cleaning - just disinfecting the chairs as people leave. We checked on Tuesday and went to the main pool around 5:00 we were the only people there. About 4 other families came around 6:30-7:00. Today the pools were a bit more crowded but we found the main pool to have enough space to spread out. Each family was sorting staying in their own corner.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SPSRAS said:


> We are here now - the main pool is open until 9:00. The others close earlier. The pirate pool is only open on weekends. Also the pool behind the hotel area is closed for the NBA. Both lazy rivers are open but all slides are closed. They are not closing the pools for cleaning - just disinfecting the chairs as people leave. We checked on Tuesday and went to the main pool around 5:00 we were the only people there. About 4 other families came around 6:30-7:00. Today the pools were a bit more crowded but we found the main pool to have enough space to spread out. Each family was sorting staying in their own corner.


Do you know what time they open?


----------



## SPSRAS

chicagoshannon said:


> Do you know what time they open?


They open at 8:00am


----------



## chicagoshannon

SPSRAS said:


> They open at 8:00am


thanks.  Do you know if I were to go walking around the pond in the morning would I have to wear a mask?


----------



## SPSRAS

chicagoshannon said:


> thanks.  Do you know if I were to go walking around the pond in the morning would I have to wear a mask?


They do ask that you wear your mask everywhere except at the pool. That being said I saw the most mask-less people walking around the lake. It seems most people are ok with that as long as you keep your distance - I’ve been seeing everyone keeping a wide berth. If you are here mid-week and walk early you will most likely be the only person out anyway.


----------



## WhitGB

Thank you for the information.  Does the lazy river require you to bring your own tubes?


----------



## WhitGB

And one more...Is the Starbucks open?


----------



## SPSRAS

WhitGB said:


> Thank you for the information.  Does the lazy river require you to bring your own tubes?


Yes - no tubes are currently provided and they must be less than 40”


----------



## Aurora_Disney

Can Anyone tell me if there are still no parking fees? Also, are there resort fees?  I found on priceline Orlando Bonnet creek by Resortshare and it appears to be the same place.  Anyone that can verify? The prices are a lot less.



https://www.priceline.com/relax/at/...O46157&refclickid=10592070SIDebs3097424725sbe


----------



## SPSRAS

Aurora_Disney said:


> Can Anyone tell me if there are still no parking fees? Also, are there resort fees?  I found on priceline Orlando Bonnet creek by Resortshare and it appears to be the same place.  Anyone that can verify? The prices are a lot less.
> 
> View attachment 521313
> 
> https://www.priceline.com/relax/at/...O46157&refclickid=10592070SIDebs3097424725sbe


We stayed last week and we were not charged any parking or resort fees. We were charged a refundable deposit of $150 - we are still waiting for the refund of the deposit - they said it shouldn’t come within 5-7 days of checkout


----------



## Upatnoon

When you rent a reservation from an owner or through a service that rents reservations for owners, there are no parking or resort fees.

Now when you rent through a business, like Priceline or ResortShare, or whatever, I supposed they could add some of those junk fees. WBC inventory can come from a lot of places.

You can probably beat this deal by renting from a Wyndham owner if you shop around.


----------



## Aurora_Disney

Upatnoon said:


> When you rent a reservation from an owner or through a service that rents reservations for owners, there are no parking or resort fees.
> 
> Now when you rent through a business, like Priceline or ResortShare, or whatever, I supposed they could add some of those junk fees. WBC inventory can come from a lot of places.
> 
> You can probably beat this deal by renting from a Wyndham owner if you shop around.



Thank you for the response.  Do you know of any websites where I can find Wyndham owners renting out their spots?


----------



## BK2014

We just rented a condo for Thanksgiving through VRBO.  Is there still a chance it gets canceled on us due to limited capacity?


----------



## chicagoshannon

BK2014 said:


> We just rented a condo for Thanksgiving through VRBO.  Is there still a chance it gets canceled on us due to limited capacity?


I don't think so.  They've been allowing guest certificates for a while now.


----------



## BK2014

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think so.  They've been allowing guest certificates for a while now.



Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Aurora_Disney said:


> Thank you for the response.  Do you know of any websites where I can find Wyndham owners renting out their spots?


You can find them at tugbbs.com, Redweek and ebay. Be aware that the timeshare rental market is uneasy now because of the pandemic, so make sure you have a good understanding about what will happen if you have to cancel or the resort cancels or anything else.


----------



## mom23guys2

How crowded is WBC now? Is occupancy limited like Disney? Are the lakeside restaurant open?


----------



## SPSRAS

mom23guys2 said:


> How crowded is WBC now? Is occupancy limited like Disney? Are the lakeside restaurant open?


We were there last week Wed-Sat 8/18-8/22. It was not crowded at all. Most of the parking lot was completely empty. We stayed in Tower 3 - we parked in the first space in the first row every time we came back to the condo. I think there was one other condo occupied on our floor - we did not see another guest in Tower 3. There were people at the pools - we felt one was too crowded the first time we went so moved over to the main pool as it was easier to maintain distance in the larger pool. The pool at Tower 4 is closed for the NBA. The lakeside restaurant was open and we had a great lunch there. The restaurant by the main lobby was only open for breakfast and we never saw the Starbuck open, only the gift shop. We had a great experience.


----------



## mom23guys2

SPSRAS said:


> We were there last week Wed-Sat 8/18-8/22. It was not crowded at all. Most of the parking lot was completely empty. We stayed in Tower 3 - we parked in the first space in the first row every time we came back to the condo. I think there was one other condo occupied on our floor - we did not see another guest in Tower 3. There were people at the pools - we felt one was too crowded the first time we went so moved over to the main pool as it was easier to maintain distance in the larger pool. The pool at Tower 4 is closed for the NBA. The lakeside restaurant was open and we had a great lunch there. The restaurant by the main lobby was only open for breakfast and we never saw the Starbuck open, only the gift shop. We had a great experience.


Thanks for the info. I didn’t realize the NBA was staying there.we have ressie in November.


----------



## jenmsmith

A heads up: Normally we rent through a friend of ours who is a Wyndham owner. In the current situation, though, I only want to book something that I have the option to cancel very close to the check in dates. I've been watching the official Extra Holidays by Wyndham site, and their prices dropped. They are offering 30% off when staying six nights or more and you can cancel up until 24 hours before check in. If anyone was thinking about traveling this fall but wants something flexible, check it out. I know we could get it cheaper from our friend, but the flexibility is worth the premium to us.

Thanks to all of the posters who have shared their recent experiences here. It's nice to hear how WBC is adapting from those who have first hand knowledge.


----------



## mjr0483

jenmsmith said:


> A heads up: Normally we rent through a friend of ours who is a Wyndham owner. In the current situation, though, I only want to book something that I have the option to cancel very close to the check in dates. I've been watching the official Extra Holidays by Wyndham site, and their prices dropped. They are offering 30% off when staying six nights or more and you can cancel up until 24 hours before check in. If anyone was thinking about traveling this fall but wants something flexible, check it out. I know we could get it cheaper from our friend, but the flexibility is worth the premium to us.
> 
> Thanks to all of the posters who have shared their recent experiences here. It's nice to hear how WBC is adapting from those who have first hand knowledge.



We are DVC members and I rented all our points. I just booked our first ever trip to Bonnet Creek for 11/1 to 11/8 in a 2 Bedroom all in for $1,200. And you can't beat the 24 hour cancellation policy.
The direct offer through Wyndham was too good to pass up. I am very excited to try a new resort.

Now I just need to figure out what is open for our trip.


----------



## achang2001

mjr0483 said:


> We are DVC members and I rented all our points. I just booked our first ever trip to Bonnet Creek for 11/1 to 11/8 in a 2 Bedroom all in for $1,200. And you can't beat the 24 hour cancellation policy.
> The direct offer through Wyndham was too good to pass up. I am very excited to try a new resort.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what is open for our trip.



We own both DVC and Wyndham. My husband honestly prefers WBC over staying at DVC comparing 2BR to 2BR. He likes going to the bars at night and prefers the pools and the room is much larger. I like both. If it’s a girls trip, I like the convenience of being on property. If we are with family, we book DVC for them and we’ll stay at WBC and we’ll host dinner at our place a few nights per week since there are nice bbq grills at WBC.


----------



## andieb0602

Can someone tell me the current check-in procedure?  Is it the way it was pre-covid?  The last time we stayed at WBC was in 2017.  We had planned on staying on-site at UO for this month's trip but became nervous when we heard the rumors that UOR would be closed on Mondays and Tuesdays *and* I had heard that the pools at the resort we had booked were really crowded after park close so there was no guarantee we would feel comfortable using the pool.  We booked a 2 bedroom for 7 nights for $520 and, with the savings, have extended our trip by 2 nights and we'll get a day in MK and HS.  The kids are thrilled and I'm happy to not have to share a queen bed and teeny-tiny hotel room.  I'm also *really* looking forward to sipping coffee in the morning on that balcony!


----------



## Biggen

The rates are pretty cheap right now.  Booked with Vacation Strategy.  They don't offer a cancellation under 20 days to check-in (over 20 days they give you a credit) but their rates were almost half of the Extra Holidays by Wyndham site.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I didn't see a response, what is the fee for the cabana rentals? Is that for the day or for a set time period?


----------



## JuneChickie

,


----------



## Aurora_Disney

Are all pools open at this time?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Aurora_Disney said:


> Are all pools open at this time?


Tower 6 pool it's only open weekends but the rest are open daily.

The resort is super full this weekend.  Looks are busy so we haven't gone yet.  They have a convoluted way of entering the pools.  They've joined the tower 4and 5 pools.  You can only enter by the tower 4 pool bar.  To get to the lazy river you have to go around the back.  It's a lot of unnecessary walking.n

One good thing is you get your towels right at the pools now.

The bar at tower 3 is closed.  There are no organized activities at all.  Game room is open and so is mini golf.


----------



## chicagoshannon

As far as checking in, they sent us a text before arrival asking for all of our information.  It was a really fast process.  Had to go to the timeshare desk for our bracelet room keys that they say they check for the pool.

We're here till Saturday so feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## Biggen

So you didn't have to give an Id and all that stuff that they normally require at the check-in desk?  

How do you get in the resort now that they use bracelets?  Do they have a gate scanner that scans the bracelet to get into the parking lot?


----------



## GatorMomInNC

I have booked for the week of 10/3, but I really won't feel safe going unless they are at 50% occupancy. Anyone know how to find that out?  Also, the lazy river is open, right?  That is what my kids like best. 

Has anyone used instacart or shipt to get groceries delivered?  With the infection rate in Florida and without a mask mandate I would not feel comfortable going into the grocery stores...


----------



## Upatnoon

GatorMomInNC said:


> I have booked for the week of 10/3, but I really won't feel safe going unless they are at 50% occupancy. Anyone know how to find that out?  Also, the lazy river is open, right?  That is what my kids like best.
> 
> Has anyone used instacart or shipt to get groceries delivered?  With the infection rate in Florida and without a mask mandate I would not feel comfortable going into the grocery stores...


Not sure where you are getting your information about the mask mandate, but Osceola County and Orange County, where you would likely shop, has one.

 Also, the Publix and Winn-Dixie grocery stores require them.

The vast majority of people in Florida are wearing masks when shopping at a grocery store.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Great, I had looked online and saw no state mask mandate, didn't realize there was local one, that is great to hear.  My son still does not want to go  - he is very paranoid about getting covid because he knows both myself and husband have conditions that make us high risk.  But I really think that if we follow the same procedures here that we do at home, wear masks, avoid people at pool an on elevators, we can do it safely.  But if it is so crowded we can't do this (at elevators and pools) it is not worth going...


----------



## chicagoshannon

Biggen said:


> So you didn't have to give an Id and all that stuff that they normally require at the check-in desk?
> 
> How do you get in the resort now that they use bracelets?  Do they have a gate scanner that scans the bracelet to get into the parking lot?


I still had to show id and scan a credit card.  Took less than 5 minutes though.  They give regular keys and also the bracelets at the time share desk.  They only have us 2 bracelets though because our kids are under 15.

Had to go to the desk once already because they somehow deactivated our keys.


----------



## Aurora_Disney

chicagoshannon said:


> As far as checking in, they sent us a text before arrival asking for all of our information.  It was a really fast process.  Had to go to the timeshare desk for our bracelet room keys that they say they check for the pool.
> 
> We're here till Saturday so feel free to ask me anything.




Thank you! 

what is it like at the timeshare desk? Are they super pushy?  Also, i heard they are not offering Tubes for the lazy river.  True?


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

Hey, y'all!  I got a great quote for my upcoming trip for the last week of October at WBC -  $280 for 5 nights for a 1 bedroom.  It's a solo trip for me, and I'll be doing two days at the WDW parks, as well two days at the Universal parks.  Even though I have an annual pass for Universal, the price I got for my stay from Vacation Strategy at WBC made me switch from my Universal AP hotel discount in a heartbeat.  I have a YouTube channel, and I do plan on taking videos during my stay, hopefully to update everyone on how the resort stays are going during this pandemic.  I'll keep y'all posted - I'm so excited!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Aurora_Disney said:


> Thank you!
> 
> what is it like at the timeshare desk? Are they super pushy?  Also, i heard they are not offering Tubes for the lazy river.  True?


I got lucky at the timeshare desk.  First time ever i got a guy that wasn't pushy.  I was there maybe 5 minutes.  I was pleasantly surprised.

You need to bring you Owen tubes for lazy river.  They do sell them.

As another fyi the little store in the lobby it's only open till 5pm.  However, if you need something the store I the hotel is open much longer.  Luckily for me since i needed something at like 7pm.


----------



## andieb0602

jennasmommyinMS said:


> Even though I have an annual pass for Universal, the price I got for my stay from Vacation Strategy at WBC made me switch from my Universal AP hotel discount in a heartbeat.



We're in the same boat - we managed to get a 2 bedroom for 7 nights for slightly more than the room deposit+parking at RPR with an AP discount.  It was a no-brainer!


----------



## Biggen

chicagoshannon said:


> I still had to show id and scan a credit card.  Took less than 5 minutes though.  They give regular keys and also the bracelets at the time share desk.  They only have us 2 bracelets though because our kids are under 15.
> 
> Had to go to the desk once already because they somehow deactivated our keys.



Oh so they only give keys out at the timeshare desk now and not the check-in desk, huh?  That is different.  They must have had too many people skip getting the "parking pass" I guess so changed it up to force you over to the sales desk to get your keys.

What is the difference between the bracelets and card keys?  Are the bracelets only for access to the pools??


----------



## chicagoshannon

Biggen said:


> Oh so they only give keys out at the timeshare desk now and not the check-in desk, huh?  That is different.  They must have had too many people skip getting the "parking pass" I guess so changed it up to force you over to the sales desk to get your keys.
> 
> What is the difference between the bracelets and card keys?  Are the bracelets only for access to the pools??


They give the regular keys at the check-in desk and the bracelets at time share.  Brackets are supposed to work the and as the cards but ours stopped letting us in the building door but work on the room.  They told us we needed the bracelet for the pool but no one is checking.


----------



## Biggen

chicagoshannon said:


> They give the regular keys at the check-in desk and the bracelets at time share.  Brackets are supposed to work the and as the cards but ours stopped letting us in the building door but work on the room.  They told us we needed the bracelet for the pool but no one is checking.



Ok, thanks for that information! Very helpful!

The bracelets sound like the new version of the "parking pass".  Purely created up so they have a reason to send you to the sales desk.  After all, if they aren't giving bracelets to kids under 15, then they aren't really policing pool access since most teenagers would also need one to get in the pools.  So them saying you need it for pool access sounds like lie to me.

And just who are they trying to keep out of the pool?  Its not like there are any resorts close by within walking distance.  Oh the issues they come up with to try and sell you a timeshare...


----------



## tinatark

You guys talked me into WBC for my vacation!  We fly in on Friday 9/11, driving over to Clearwater beach until check out there on Monday then checking into WBC Mon -  Saturday the 19th.  5 nights in a 2 bed deluxe for $400.  Booked through Vacation Strategy.


----------



## camdensmom

Are all of the ammenities like cornhole, shuffleboard, ping pong, pool tables, mini-golf, etc open? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chicagoshannon

camdensmom said:


> Are all of the ammenities like cornhole, shuffleboard, ping pong, pool tables, mini-golf, etc open? Thanks in advance.


Most are but i don't know about the pool tables as those doors were closed when i went into the activity building.  Arcade is open.  Pool slides switch off on which one is open.  No planned activities are occurring.


----------



## moumo

HI!!  So helpful to read this thread.  We're first-timers at this resort.  Just booked for the week of  October 10th in a 2 bedroom!


----------



## sdoll

We love Bonnet Creek as you can see in my signature.  My husband and I are looking for a kid free get away.  Our first thought was Bonnet Creek because we simply love the resort.  I am hung up on the fact that the hot tubs are closed.  We would be there October 7-13th.  I can't figure out why the hot tubs are closed here.  We were at another Wyndham resort in Florida in July when things were crazy out of control and their hot tubs were open.  We love the hot tubs in the evening.   Not sure if we should continue with our plans there or not but at the same time it seems silly to not go because of the hot tubs not being open.   We don't plan any park days just relaxing at the pool and hot tubs.  Would you still go?  Can we use the other resorts on property hot tubs?  I don't remember the rules of all of that.


----------



## RangerPooh

chicagoshannon said:


> They give the regular keys at the check-in desk and the bracelets at time share.  Brackets are supposed to work the and as the cards but ours stopped letting us in the building door but work on the room.  They told us we needed the bracelet for the pool but no one is checking.


When we were there in July our bracelets and room keys were deactivated twice. The desk in the building lobby was able to reactivate them for us. I'm thinking it's part of their sales tactic. 

When we initially picked up the bracelets are the timeshare desk they were very pushy. We had to be firm that we were not interested, have enough points, and just wanted our bracelets. Person one 'needed help' after we kept declining, so another employee who was pushier had to assist us. At that point DH was getting po. Had to be firm again. Rubbed in that DVC is never as pushy, and we're treated a lot better. That shut them up.


----------



## Upatnoon

sdoll said:


> We love Bonnet Creek as you can see in my signature.  My husband and I are looking for a kid free get away.  Our first thought was Bonnet Creek because we simply love the resort.  I am hung up on the fact that the hot tubs are closed.  We would be there October 7-13th.  I can't figure out why the hot tubs are closed here.  We were at another Wyndham resort in Florida in July when things were crazy out of control and their hot tubs were open.  We love the hot tubs in the evening.   Not sure if we should continue with our plans there or not but at the same time it seems silly to not go because of the hot tubs not being open.   We don't plan any park days just relaxing at the pool and hot tubs.  Would you still go?  Can we use the other resorts on property hot tubs?  I don't remember the rules of all of that.


You can use any hot tub at WBC that is open including the hotel. However, the hotel has been closed recently to WBC guests because the NBA was using it. As the NBA playoffs wind down, it will likely reopen.

The hot tubs are likely closed because they want to maintain social distancing and hot tubs are small areas where people linger. 

If they were left open, I could certainly see the scenario of people ignoring social distancing rules when using them, creating headaches for staff trying to enforce rules. Maybe this has already happened at WBC or perhaps they are applying "lessons learned" from other Wyndham resorts.

Anyway, you know they are closed, so it is up to you do decide if that is a deal-breaker.

To me, this is the kind of thing where having too much information ahead of time can make you second-guess your choice.

 If I was at WBC and the hot tubs were out of order for maintenance with no warning, I'd be like "oh well, I guess I'll go in the pool" and not think much about it. Because you know ahead of time they are closed, the saying "you always want what you can't have" can set in.


----------



## sdoll

Upatnoon said:


> You can use any hot tub at WBC that is open including the hotel. However, the hotel has been closed recently to WBC guests because the NBA was using it. As the NBA playoffs wind down, it will likely reopen.
> 
> The hot tubs are likely closed because they want to maintain social distancing and hot tubs are small areas where people linger.
> 
> If they were left open, I could certainly see the scenario of people ignoring social distancing rules when using them, creating headaches for staff trying to enforce rules. Maybe this has already happened at WBC or perhaps they are applying "lessons learned" from other Wyndham resorts.
> 
> Anyway, you know they are closed, so it is up to you do decide if that is a deal-breaker.
> 
> To me, this is the kind of thing where having too much information ahead of time can make you second-guess your choice.
> 
> If I was at WBC and the hot tubs were out of order for maintenance with no warning, I'd be like "oh well, I guess I'll go in the pool" and not think much about it. Because you know ahead of time they are closed, the saying "you always want what you can't have" can set in.




You certainly bring up a great point on is it just too much info to know before hand.  Depending on the trip I have planned having hot tubs wouldn't be that big of a deal but a kid free relaxing one... dang I really want the hot tub!!  I realize Bonnet Creek isn't kid free but it is my kid free.   I feel like I should say that before people remind me that there will be kids there.   I also get the socially distanced thought but again find it weird that we have been to other wyndham property and had no issues.   Not the end of the world by any stretch of the imagination.  I just need to decide how much I want the hot tub!


----------



## sdoll

Upatnoon said:


> You can use any hot tub at WBC that is open including the hotel. However, the hotel has been closed recently to WBC guests because the NBA was using it. As the NBA playoffs wind down, it will likely reopen.
> 
> The hot tubs are likely closed because they want to maintain social distancing and hot tubs are small areas where people linger.
> 
> If they were left open, I could certainly see the scenario of people ignoring social distancing rules when using them, creating headaches for staff trying to enforce rules. Maybe this has already happened at WBC or perhaps they are applying "lessons learned" from other Wyndham resorts.
> 
> Anyway, you know they are closed, so it is up to you do decide if that is a deal-breaker.
> 
> To me, this is the kind of thing where having too much information ahead of time can make you second-guess your choice.
> 
> If I was at WBC and the hot tubs were out of order for maintenance with no warning, I'd be like "oh well, I guess I'll go in the pool" and not think much about it. Because you know ahead of time they are closed, the saying "you always want what you can't have" can set in.




You certainly bring up a great point on is it just too much info to know before hand.  Depending on the trip I have planned having hot tubs wouldn't be that big of a deal but a kid free relaxing one... dang I really want the hot tub!!  I realize Bonnet Creek isn't kid free but it is my kid free.   I feel like I should say that before people remind me that there will be kids there.   I also get the socially distanced thought but again find it weird that we have been to other wyndham property and had no issues.   Not the end of the world by any stretch of the imagination.  I just need to decide how much I want the hot tub!


----------



## emily nicole

Hi, is parking still free at this resort? I couldn't tell based on their website.
I do realize we will have to pay to park at the parks.  TY!


----------



## Upatnoon

emily nicole said:


> Hi, is parking still free at this resort? I couldn't tell based on their website.
> I do realize we will have to pay to park at the parks.  TY!


Parking at Wyndham Bonnet Creek is free.

If you are staying at the Wyndham Grand hotel, which is part of the same resort complex, you pay.


----------



## Biggen

So is the breakfast buffet closed at Tesoro Cove?  I know the hotel has that NBA crap going on inside it now now, but anyone know if the buffet will be open when they leave?  We always have breakfast there before we head to the parks.  Going to be at WBC from Oct 2 - 5.


----------



## crys1158

I have an option of a 3 bdr pres or a 1 bdr pres. I know the resort will try and "upgrade" the 1bdr pres to a 2 bdr deluxe which I do not want. their is a little bit of savings between the 2 different unit types.
 I have never been in a 3 bdr pres before.I only have expirience in a 4bdr pres. 
does anyone have any insight of room locations and views in a 1bdr pres vs 3 bdr pres?


----------



## DanSchwartz

cammie810 said:


> We stayed at Bonnet Creek a few weeks ago.  If you reserve a cabana, then you dont have to leave the pool area while they are doing their disinfection process.  Otherwise, every couple of hours you have to go to a different pool or go back to your condo.  Then when the cleaning hour is up, you have to start all over again lining up to be given a seat.  You can reserve the cabanas 24 hours in advance and have to check in by 10am the morning you want to use it.


What are the crowds like at Bonnet Creek now?  Are they doing limited capacity or is it crowded?  Are they offering shuttle service still?


----------



## Upatnoon

crys1158 said:


> I have an option of a 3 bdr pres or a 1 bdr pres. I know the resort will try and "upgrade" the 1bdr pres to a 2 bdr deluxe which I do not want. their is a little bit of savings between the 2 different unit types.
> I have never been in a 3 bdr pres before.I only have expirience in a 4bdr pres.
> does anyone have any insight of room locations and views in a 1bdr pres vs 3 bdr pres?


All 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidential units are on the upper floors of tower 6. They would have views of the central lake, pool and Hollywood Studios or views toward Disneys Springs or Epcot.

As for upgrading, I have always known in advance what room type I was getting before I arrived and that is always what I have received. It sounds like you are a Wyndham owner, so you should talk to them about making sure you get the room you want.


----------



## adomville2

DanSchwartz said:


> What are the crowds like at Bonnet Creek now?  Are they doing limited capacity or is it crowded?  Are they offering shuttle service still?


I have been here since Monday night and this is my first visit here, so I don't have a frame of reference, but it seems pretty quiet to me.  We are staying in Tower 5 with a pool/lazy river/lake view.  I look out my window frequently, and I haven't seen more than 20 people or so at a time at the pool.  It's a little busier at night from about 7-9pm though.  There is a BC employee sitting at one of the pool entrances, but we were never asked to show our wristband and I never saw them limiting capacity.  I have no idea about the shuttle, I didn't know they even had one!  LOL    All of the restaurants close at 7pm except for the pool bar at Tower 5.


----------



## sdoll

We are booked and arrive on October 7th.   I can't wait!! Even if my beloved hot tubs aren't open we will have a great time.  This is a much needed break from reality and kids!!


----------



## twocat

I have a stay booked the second week in November.  This will be my first stay outside the Disney bubble.

I am trying to find the restaurants at the resort.  

I understand the Hilton Bonnet Creek and the Wyndham Grand have restaurants and I can find those easily enough but I am specifically looking for the names, menus and availability of restaurants at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## pepperandchips

twocat said:


> I have a stay booked the second week in November.  This will be my first stay outside the Disney bubble.
> 
> I am trying to find the restaurants at the resort.
> 
> I understand the Hilton Bonnet Creek and the Wyndham Grand have restaurants and I can find those easily enough but I am specifically looking for the names, menus and availability of restaurants at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


Try this: https://www.nafe.org/assets/Orlaando/Restaurants On Property & Within Walking Distance.pdf



Escudos, La Cantina, and La Cocina are all at WBC I think (versus the Grand). I don’t remember that WBC has any real sit down restaurants. 

I have posted a review of Escudos before in this thread if you want to search for it with my username. It was quick service/bar type food but it was delicious and very convenient to get at the pool. Better than most pool bars in my opinion. 

We also have enjoyed delivery services at the resort - Flipper’s Pizza is a favorite and I recently enjoyed NYPD pizza delivered by DoorDash.


----------



## emily nicole

pepperandchips said:


> Try this: https://www.nafe.org/assets/Orlaando/Restaurants On Property & Within Walking Distance.pdf
> 
> View attachment 526967
> 
> Escudos, La Cantina, and La Cocina are all at WBC I think (versus the Grand). I don’t remember that WBC has any real sit down restaurants.
> 
> I have posted a review of Escudos before in this thread if you want to search for it with my username. It was quick service/bar type food but it was delicious and very convenient to get at the pool. Better than most pool bars in my opinion.
> 
> We also have enjoyed delivery services at the resort - Flipper’s Pizza is a favorite and I recently enjoyed NYPD pizza delivered by DoorDash.




Thank you for posting this! That is so helpful! Do you know if any of these are closed for COVID?


----------



## pepperandchips

emily nicole said:


> Thank you for posting this! That is so helpful! Do you know if any of these are closed for COVID?


I’m so sorry, I haven’t been keeping an eye on what’s been opened since we don’t have a WBC trip on the books. Others here have been lately so hopefully they stop back in to report! In past years I’ve also had good luck getting information by calling the resort though I needed to wait on hold, even then. If you have a time when you’re washing dishes or something that you could pause quickly and can wait on hold it might be worth calling to check.


----------



## tinatark

Just back - Escudos is definitely open - i think it closes at 4 pm.  Didn't go to any of the other places. Another thing to consider, when checking in, you're not told you have access to hotel amenities.


----------



## Biggen

Escudos the pool bar closes at 4pm?  Man that is a bummer.

Has anyone verified if the hotel is still operating the buffet at Tesero Cove for breakfast?  The WBC staff is clueless when I called to ask this question last week.


----------



## Upatnoon

Biggen said:


> Escudos the pool bar closes at 4pm?  Man that is a bummer.
> 
> Has anyone verified if the hotel is still operating the buffet at Tesero Cove for breakfast?  The WBC staff is clueless when I called to ask this question last week.


Tesero Cove  is in the Wyndham Grand as opposed to WBC. Hopefully someone there would be able to help you.


----------



## KristinU

Biggen said:


> Escudos the pool bar closes at 4pm?  Man that is a bummer.
> 
> Has anyone verified if the hotel is still operating the buffet at Tesero Cove for breakfast?  The WBC staff is clueless when I called to ask this question last week.





Upatnoon said:


> Tesero Cove  is in the Wyndham Grand as opposed to WBC. Hopefully someone there would be able to help you.



Yeah, I'd give the Grand a call to find out: 
*WYNDHAM GRAND ORLANDO RESORT BONNET CREEK*
14651 Chelonia Pkwy
Orlando, FL 32821
(407) 390-2300

The web site is making it look like it is temporarily closed, though:   https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining


----------



## Biggen

I'll call this morning.  Golden Corral buffets are operating around the state of FL so I don't know why they couldn't operate their breakfast buffet unless they are just short staffed which may be the issue.


----------



## andieb0602

We're here now and things are busier than I expected.  Crowd levels at the resort seem similar to when we stayed here over Halloween in 2017.  Admittedly we stayed on Universal property in July but it feels *very* different from two months ago.  I'd say it's 50/50 with mask compliance in the towers.  I haven't been in the main building/lobby yet but DH had to stop by the lobby Friday evening around 7 pm because our room keys were deactivated (6 hours after check in!) and he said it was a "madhouse".  The Extra Holidays website shows no availability for check-in until tomorrow so I'm hoping some of the crowds clear out.  I'm pretty sure they're not filling all the rooms, though.  Lots of Florida license plates in the parking lot so I think locals are taking advantage of the ticket deals for the parks.  Today is a resort day until dinner so I'll be able to check it out a bit more.


----------



## twocat

andieb0602 said:


> We're here now and things are busier than I expected.  Crowd levels at the resort seem similar to when we stayed here over Halloween in 2017.  Admittedly we stayed on Universal property in July but it feels *very* different from two months ago.  I'd say it's 50/50 with mask compliance in the towers.  I haven't been in the main building/lobby yet but DH had to stop by the lobby Friday evening around 7 pm because our room keys were deactivated (6 hours after check in!) and he said it was a "madhouse".  The Extra Holidays website shows no availability for check-in until tomorrow so I'm hoping some of the crowds clear out.  I'm pretty sure they're not filling all the rooms, though.  Lots of Florida license plates in the parking lot so I think locals are taking advantage of the ticket deals for the parks.  Today is a resort day until dinner so I'll be able to check it out a bit more.



Thanks for the update andieb.  I have a stay scheduled for early November and was hoping it wouldn't be crowded.  This will be my first off-site stay and I just feel safer not having to rely on having to go to restaurants for every meal.  Sorry to hear about the only 50/50 mask compliance.  I'm in the Tampa Bay area and our county is still under a mandatory mask order.

I have a question about the parking garages.  I'm a female solo traveler and I'm not crazy about parking garages for obvious reasons.  While I don't imagine I'll be out late but it does get dark around 5:00 after we turn the clocks back on 11/1.  In my shoes, would you ask for a building with surface parking or the garage or it doesn't matter.  And I realize I may not get my request


----------



## Lisa P.

Twocat, the parking garage is pretty well-lit but I tend to be wary of parking garages when I'm alone too. This is a gated resort so this may be overkill. However, like you, if traveling solo, I might be inclined to request Tower 1 if wanting to be close to the main lobby/pool or Tower 3 if wanting to be close to the Tower 6 & hotel pool area, as well as the Tower 2/3 pool & bar. Parking for Towers 4 & 5 definitely rely heavily on the garage. Unfortunately, the poolside restaurant at Tower 5 is the one with the best food/beverages, but all of the resort is easily walkable around the lake. FWIW, the Tower 6 pool has been regularly closed to timeshare guests Mon-Thu and when the NBA has been lodged at the hotel. Hope this helps!


----------



## andieb0602

twocat said:


> Thanks for the update andieb.  I have a stay scheduled for early November and was hoping it wouldn't be crowded.  This will be my first off-site stay and I just feel safer not having to rely on having to go to restaurants for every meal.  Sorry to hear about the only 50/50 mask compliance.  I'm in the Tampa Bay area and our county is still under a mandatory mask order.
> 
> I have a question about the parking garages.  I'm a female solo traveler and I'm not crazy about parking garages for obvious reasons.  While I don't imagine I'll be out late but it does get dark around 5:00 after we turn the clocks back on 11/1.  In my shoes, would you ask for a building with surface parking or the garage or it doesn't matter.  And I realize I may not get my request



I feel safe here but would still ask for surface parking.  FWIW I'm pretty sure DH was told at check-in that Tower 5 is currently under refurb so that is less of a chance that you would be given a room with deck parking.  (He *thinks* he was told 6 recently completed refurb and 5 is currently underway but can't remember now.)

We went to the main pool today.  Current pool hours are 8 am - 9 pm daily for the main pool and Tower 3 and 4/5 pools.  Tower 6 pool is open 11 am - 7 pm Monday - Thursday and 8 am - 9 pm Friday - Sunday.  The sheet we were given at check-in said no slides were open but the Tower 3 pool slide was running earlier today.  I was impressed with the cleaning going on at the main pool.  Each grouping of chairs had a number assigned to it and a red/green sign on one of the chairs in the group.  If the sign was green it meant the spot was open.  Red meant the spot was taken or dirty.  As each group left the chairs were being cleaned with disinfectant and the sign was turned back to green.  There was enough room to distance in the pool but the lazy river sporadically became crowded.  You have to bring your own tubes or you can buy some from El Mercardo.


----------



## Biggen

We check-in Friday.  Looking forward to it and getting back in the parks.  We come from a non mask wearing area (no ordinances or laws requiring them) so 50-50 mask compliance doesn't bother us.  I'm more worried about having to wear the things in the parks all day with hot temps...  I guess we will see how it goes.


----------



## Scurtis1117

Sorry if this has been asked, but do you get any of the Disney perks here? ie extra magic hours, early FP booking


----------



## Upatnoon

Scurtis1117 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but do you get any of the Disney perks here? ie extra magic hours, early FP booking


No extra perks. Right now, of course, there is no fast pass or extra magic hours.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Can anyone please tell me if there is a size limit on the tube for the lazy river?  I know I sound crazy but a little bigger will do better for social distancing... just my thoughts


----------



## Biggen

A Mickeyfan said:


> Can anyone please tell me if there is a size limit on the tube for the lazy river?  I know I sound crazy but a little bigger will do better for social distancing... just my thoughts


40 inches is the size limit for the lazy river.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Biggen said:


> 40 inches is the size limit for the lazy river.


Thank you


----------



## Meimagic+

How much are they charging for purchase of lazy river tubes?


----------



## tinatark

Meimagic+ said:


> How much are they charging for purchase of lazy river tubes?


They were $12 ish.  There is also an air pump at the kiosk outside, near the lazy river.  You can inflate them even if the kiosk is closed. FYI If its' important to you, the doughnut tubes don't have hand holds!  

And, when I was in there (Mid September) - people were in the lazy river with tubes, noodles, seats, etc.


----------



## samandryanmom

We stayed here several years ago and rented through Vacation Upgrades. I have friends who want to try it out. Who are the companies to get quotes from? Thanks!!!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

samandryanmom said:


> We stayed here several years ago and rented through Vacation Upgrades. I have friends who want to try it out. Who are the companies to get quotes from? Thanks!!!


I booked through Vacation Strategy a few weeks ago when they quoted me $280 for 5 nights in a 1 bedroom for October 25 to October 30.  I didn't even shop around after that quote, because I can live with $56 a night!


----------



## Carla1183

samandryanmom said:


> We stayed here several years ago and rented through Vacation Upgrades. I have friends who want to try it out. Who are the companies to get quotes from? Thanks!!!


The VU folks have been fantastic with all my rescheduling and moving around due to covid! Very happy with them!!


----------



## BK2014

We are renting a unit in November through VRBO. Does anybody know what number we would call to see about reserving a pool cabana? I can't seem to find anything on their website. Thanks!


----------



## Biggen

We just got back from WBC. Had a good time.  Were at the parks from open to close so we really didn't spend much time at WBC itself other than sleeping.  A couple of points:

Their corona virus protocols are very frustrating.  The plastic shield they have at the check-in counter + the use of masks makes it very difficult to actually talk to the guest service personnel when checking in.  You have to yell at them and they at you in order to be understood.  I can't imagine being hard of hearing and having to do that.
The gift shop (and bar) also doesn't take cash.  Only credit cards are taken.  They claim its because they want to be touchless, yet, they make you hold and use a pen to sign the credit card receipt and you have to hand the item you want to buy over to them to scan and then they hand it back to you.  It makes no sense to not take cash...
The pool bar (Escudos) is automatically adding 15% gratuity to all orders no matter if you order 1 beer or 6.  I asked why and the bartender (John, nice guy) told me no one was tipping when they reopened so they were forced to add it to the receipt.  You can of course have it removed if you wish but I didn't.  That is how they make their money.  But I just wanted everyone to be aware that it is added on automatically.  You can't actually sit at the bar either.  You have to get it to go or sit at the tables by the bar which are very limited.  This is a Wyndham rule and not a Florida law.  Bar seating is back open in Florida so Wyndham needs to get with the time and make it happen on their resorts.  I only ordered drinks there once since I wasn't interested in getting them to go after I learned that.  I want to be able to actually sit at the bar.
Our arm bands worked the entire time and they also work on the front gate.  I actually found them easier to deal with than the room keys since I didn't have to dig for a room key in my pocket to open the front gate when driving back from the parks.
They didn't try to hard sell me at the sales desk when getting an arm band.  They asked me if I was interested in the tour, and I told them "No" and left it at that.  They gave me the bands and we went on our way.
The breakfast buffet at Tesero Cove (in the hotel) is closed.  That was probably the biggest bummer of WBC for us if I'm honest.  We have always liked to eat there in the morning at 7am and then hit the parks after that with a full belly.  We ended up just snacking for breakfast this time. 
Overall it was a good trip to WBC.  Again, we didn't spend much time on property since we got back each day after sunset.  I forgot my bathing suit so we didn't even utilize the pools (or any of the other activities).  The pool did look empty when I walked by them a few times.  There was definitely not a crowd in them from what I saw.


----------



## AuntieK

For those of you who are there now or just returning, are they requiring masks?  By 50/50 mask compliance do you mean they are required but people aren't wearing them?  I have trip scheduled in mid-November.  If they aren't requiring masks, especially in the towers, we may have to cancel.


----------



## Biggen

AuntieK said:


> For those of you who are there now or just returning, are they requiring masks?  By 50/50 mask compliance do you mean they are required but people aren't wearing them?  I have trip scheduled in mid-November.  If they aren't requiring masks, especially in the towers, we may have to cancel.


They require them. They even have you sign a form saying that you understand you are supposed to wear them.  I'll be glad when that county drops the mask requirement.  We won't be going back to Disney again until masks are voluntary.

People are wearing them at the guest checkin/checkout lobby.  Around the pool areas and the sidewalks not so much.  I never wore one when outside on the walking paths.  I'd say its 50/50 compliance in the elevator lobbies of the individual towers.  We always request a ground floor so we don't ever have to mess with elevators but I saw several people walking in and out of elevators without masks.


----------



## DisneyLover83

We just spent a week at WBC. We are Wyndham owners and go here pretty often, it was busy. Like normal season busy especially on the weekend. Mask wearing in the towers was about 50/50 like an above poster mentioned and 100% in the main building check in area from what I saw. I hit the small gym 3 times and most people were not wearing masks in there and it’s pretty small. I saw no employees ask anyone to wear a mask or confront anyone who wasn’t complying. So if your personally mask strict this may not be a great set up for you.


----------



## VAlegacy

I too am a Wyndham owner, and can see through the reservation system that the rest of the year will be very busy.  Even some 1 bedroom dates are sold out through January.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Oh my. There are many, many discussion threads for the never ending mask debate, here and other sites.  Please, let’s keep this one to our love for WBC and resort specific information.  Stay well....and kind... everyone!


----------



## WDW88

Has anyone taken an Uber over to Caribbean Beach from WBC in the morning in order to ride the Skyliner?  I just wasn't sure if the guard station would allow an uber driver through without a resort reservation.


----------



## Dean1953

I booked 3 consecutive weeks at WBC in January.  I also have an AP that runs through next Summer.  will I only be able to make 3 Park reservations in advance or can I link my reservations to MDE and make reservations for the entire stay in advance?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Dean1953 said:


> I booked 3 consecutive weeks at WBC in January.  I also have an AP that runs through next Summer.  will I only be able to make 3 Park reservations in advance or can I link my reservations to MDE and make reservations for the entire stay in advance?  Thanks in advance.


You cannot link WBC to your MDE account.  You’ll only be able to reserve based on your AP.


----------



## rili

WDW88 said:


> Has anyone taken an Uber over to Caribbean Beach from WBC in the morning in order to ride the Skyliner?  I just wasn't sure if the guard station would allow an uber driver through without a resort reservation.



I have used Uber to go to the parks from WBC.


----------



## GusGus77

WDW88 said:


> Has anyone taken an Uber over to Caribbean Beach from WBC in the morning in order to ride the Skyliner?  I just wasn't sure if the guard station would allow an uber driver through without a resort reservation.



I have asked and was told it was unlikely. But if you do a mobile order from A Disney hotel with a skyliner stop, you should be able to show the mobile order to the guard and get in. The other option is going to Disney Springs and taking a Diisney Bus from there to one of the skyline resorts.


----------



## cammie810

You can only rent a cabana 24 hours in advance. Once you get there they will explain the process. It is so convenient to have if you are doing a pool day! We did it in July and really enjoyed it!


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Are there Keurigs in the rooms? We haven’t been in 4 years and I cannot remember.


----------



## GusGus77

2goofykiddos said:


> Are there Keurigs in the rooms? We haven’t been in 4 years and I cannot remember.



Just standard coffee pots. We drove so we brought our Keurig with us.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

One more question, how much is a cabana and where do you order it from?


----------



## 2goofykiddos

GusGus77 said:


> Just standard coffee pots. We drove so we brought our Keurig with us.


Thank you.


----------



## BK2014

2goofykiddos said:


> One more question, how much is a cabana and where do you order it from?



I called the resort with this question last week.  You can only reserve a cabana 24 hours in advance, so essentially the day before you want to use it.  You have to reserve it through a website that lists the cabanas and their availability.  The prices vary by date.  When I looked, I saw prices ranging from $79/day to $109/day.  I don't have the website handy at the moment.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

BK2014 said:


> I called the resort with this question last week.  You can only reserve a cabana 24 hours in advance, so essentially the day before you want to use it.  You have to reserve it through a website that lists the cabanas and their availability.  The prices vary by date.  When I looked, I saw prices ranging from $79/day to $109/day.  I don't have the website handy at the moment.


Wonderful. If you could share that or DM me with it I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## Crysb513

We will be staying at this resort next week for the first time. Do you have a certain tower/location that you usually request to stay at? I have 2 littles (ages 7 and 4), but we plan on spending most of our time at the parks. Being close to food at one of the restaurants would be nice though.


----------



## KristinU

Crysb513 said:


> We will be staying at this resort next week for the first time. Do you have a certain tower/location that you usually request to stay at? I have 2 littles (ages 7 and 4), but we plan on spending most of our time at the parks. Being close to food at one of the restaurants would be nice though.


In comeplete honesty, there are no bad towers.  So don't worry to much about location. 1 might be nice since there is a playground right there and then a quick walk to the main building for the coffee shop/quick service.  Or 5 is close to the water side restaurant.  I can't comment too much since when we're back at the resort we usually cook in our villa or grill at one of the several grill stations around the lake.  The lake is small, so it is an easy walk from anywhere to anywhere.  If it is available, your littles might enjoy buying some koi food from the activity desk to feed the fish in the lake.  Even as adults, we really enjoy feeding them, it is fun and a relaxing thing to do!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

I checked in today around 1pm.  I didn't ask for anything, and I got building 4, lake view.  I took a walk all the way around the lake, and honestly none of the buildings are very far away from each other.  It took me less than 20 minutes to walk around, and I was going pretty slow.  This is a beautiful resort, and I've had a lovely afternoon!


----------



## JuneChickie

,


----------



## Meimagic+

JuneChickie said:


> We also checked in today ,, We got building 5 with a pool , lake view.
> We plan to stay 3 weeks so will be exploring everything.
> Our room looked and felt fresh and clean.
> We did re~sanitize everything because I had no clue as to what
> was sanitized and what wasn't .
> I was told the game rooms were open , the putt-putt , and gyms.
> Will find out for sure what is and whats not open in the next few days.
> I was also told all the hot tubs were closed.
> Plenty of sanitizer in the main building , and that they were the
> only building doing check-ins right now.
> No activities so far .
> All the employees were wearing masks and behind plexi-glass.
> We were impressed at what a nice job they did with that.
> Will update this as our time goes by.
> 
> Bonnet Creek is so beautiful that we just love being there.
> 
> Would anyone like to see pictures of anything ?


Could you take a photo of the tubes that are available for purchase?  Have a great time!


----------



## cxr

JuneChickie said:


> We also checked in today ,, We got building 5 with a pool , lake view.
> We plan to stay 3 weeks so will be exploring everything.
> Our room looked and felt fresh and clean.
> We did re~sanitize everything because I had no clue as to what
> was sanitized and what wasn't .
> I was told the game rooms were open , the putt-putt , and gyms.
> Will find out for sure what is and whats not open in the next few days.
> I was also told all the hot tubs were closed.
> Plenty of sanitizer in the main building , and that they were the
> only building doing check-ins right now.
> No activities so far .
> All the employees were wearing masks and behind plexi-glass.
> We were impressed at what a nice job they did with that.
> Will update this as our time goes by.
> 
> Bonnet Creek is so beautiful that we just love being there.
> 
> Would anyone like to s*ee pictures of anything *?




LOL  EVERYTHING... trying to talk the family into going


----------



## 2goofykiddos

I’d love a picture of the cabana registration sheet and fees.


----------



## AeroKU

Going back to WBC for the 4th time in less than a week.  Cant wait!


----------



## JuneChickie

,


----------



## JuneChickie

,


----------



## JuneChickie

adding to


----------



## JuneChickie

trying to fix edit .


----------



## BK2014

Cabana rentals are done online, and can only be reserved the day before.  This is the website:  
https://bcactivities.checkfront.com/reserve/


----------



## 2goofykiddos

JuneChickie said:


> Cabana Rentals :
> 
> I asked about this ,, and could not find out even how to rent one.
> I was first told to call Wyndham at Bonnet Creek and ask them.
> ( I didn't do this )
> I went to the front desk and they didn't know.
> We didn't go to the pools because they were crowded .
> Especially the lazy rivers.
> 
> I hope someone else comes along to help with this.



When did you go? I’m not thrilled to hear they are crowded.


----------



## JuneChickie

Thank you BK2014 for the link to reserve a cabana ...


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Having trouble finding the answer, but did I read in this thread there is some sort of reservation system for the pools? Or is it still open like it was pre-covid?
Going next week and want to be prepared.


----------



## Jpitten

Patrick Gavin said:


> Having trouble finding the answer, but did I read in this thread there is some sort of reservation system for the pools? Or is it still open like it was pre-covid?
> Going next week and want to be prepared.


I just left 11/20 and theres no reservation system for pools.  Just activites


----------



## BK2014

We are checking in on Wednesday into the.  It is our first stay and I am trying not get confused between the time share portion (where we are staying) and the hotel.  What bars/restaurants are currently open and are they open to guests of both areas?  Is buffet open, and is actually still a buffet?


----------



## js

Hi.
Is Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek the same as this property you are all talking about. I can exchange into it for a two bedroom in February.

Thank you.


----------



## KristinU

js said:


> Hi.
> Is Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek the same as this property you are all talking about. I can exchange into it for a two bedroom in February.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes it is


----------



## BK2014

Hoping to get a quick response - We are checking in this evening around dinner time. We are not bringing groceries with us.  Is there likely to be a restaurant on site where we can either get dinner without a reservation or to take back to our condo?  Or suggestions for places to order from that will deliver?  Thanks!


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Flippers pizza is always our go to delivery for first night at Bonnett Creek. The best pizza (That or Gioranos) in the immediate area that delivers!


----------



## js

Hi. Has anyone had a scooter delivered and used it at Bonnet Creek. How did you get back and forth from the parks. It will just be my mom and me.

We usually stay on Disney property using our DVC.

Thank you.


----------



## Carla1183

Saw there are some smaller fireworks happening at MK every 15 mins or so. Is there a place at WBC we'd be able to see from our balcony and if so what should we request when we check in?


----------



## Upatnoon

Carla1183 said:


> Saw there are some smaller fireworks happening at MK every 15 mins or so. Is there a place at WBC we'd be able to see from our balcony and if so what should we request when we check in?


I think MK is too far away to see small fireworks. When they have big shows you can see them, but they look tiny.

We had a view of them on the upper floor of Tower 5. You could also see the Epcot fireworks and the Seaworld fireworks from there.

I don't know if anyone is running those shows now.


----------



## Biggen

js said:


> Hi. Has anyone had a scooter delivered and used it at Bonnet Creek. How did you get back and forth from the parks. It will just be my mom and me.
> 
> We usually stay on Disney property using our DVC.
> 
> Thank you.


Those little electric scooters?  Yes, you can have them delivered. We used Gold Mobility Scooters and were very happy. Give them a call and tell them you are at WBC and they will know where to drop off.

The scooter we used could be broken down and put into the trunk to get between the parks.  We broke it down and set It up so much it took us less than 30 seconds to do by the end of the trip.


----------



## Patrick Gavin

Anybody ordered prime now lately to the resort? Have a walmart delivery coming when we check in tomorrow, but would like to get alcohol and a few odds and ends. Wont be getting there till 6 pm.
Should i just use primenow when I get off the plane around 4pm amd hope they deliver by the end of the day?


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Anyone there recently that can confirm the pool/hot tub situation?


----------



## JuneChickie

,


----------



## CarolynFH

DH and I recently booked a 2 BR for end February. Before we invite anyone to join us, I wanted to confirm a few things.
1) The 2nd bedroom has 2 double beds, not queens.
2) The 2nd bathroom can be accessed only through that bedroom.
3) The entire resort is nonsmoking - no smoking on the balcony.


----------



## Upatnoon

1. Yes, two double beds
1. No,  you can access the second bathroom from the hallway and from the bedroom. The layouts of the rooms may not all be exactly the same, as this resort was built in phases.
3. It's a nonsmoking resort, which means just that.


----------



## BK2014

Patrick Gavin said:


> Flippers pizza is always our go to delivery for first night at Bonnett Creek. The best pizza (That or Gioranos) in the immediate area that delivers!



We ended up getting carryout from Flippers - great suggestion!


----------



## BK2014

CarolynFH said:


> DH and I recently booked a 2 BR for end February. Before we invite anyone to join us, I wanted to confirm a few things.
> 1) The 2nd bedroom has 2 double beds, not queens.
> 2) The 2nd bathroom can be accessed only through that bedroom.
> 3) The entire resort is nonsmoking - no smoking on the balcony.



We just checked out of a 2BR this morning.  
1) Yes.
2) Our 2nd bathroom was only accessible from the hallway, not the bedroom.
3) The map showed designated smoking areas.


----------



## pigletto

Starting to think of a 2022 trip . I need to plan this far ahead to accommodate school and work schedules now that my kids are older . Plus we would be waiting for a vaccine .
Does anyone know if you can book a stay starting on a Wednesday or Thursday with places like Vacation Strategy or do they only do weekend check ins?


----------



## chicagoshannon

pigletto said:


> Starting to think of a 2022 trip . I need to plan this far ahead to accommodate school and work schedules now that my kids are older . Plus we would be waiting for a vaccine .
> Does anyone know if you can book a stay starting on a Wednesday or Thursday with places like Vacation Strategy or do they only do weekend check ins?


You should be able to book that way.  Just as another FYI the very earliest you can book is 13 months ahead.


----------



## pigletto

chicagoshannon said:


> You should be able to book that way.  Just as another FYI the very earliest you can book is 13 months ahead.


Thank you, and I didn’t know about the 13 months so that is good to know.


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

Hi All-
I am trying to decide if I should change our reservations from Pop, to Bonnet Creek. We are changing our trip from Mardi Gras week to Spring Break, one packed week to another! LOL ANYWAY. I need advice. We have two rooms at Pop but thinking we could have one larger room at BC, and be more comfortable. It is me and husband- 3 boys, 13,10, & 7 along with my Mother in law. I get along with her fine. Her staying with us is never an issue, she is always on our Disney trips. 

So what does everyone think? We have always stayed on site in a DISNEY Bubble hotel- this would be first "non-bubble" hotel. 

Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

Eli's 1st trip said:


> Hi All-
> I am trying to decide if I should change our reservations from Pop, to Bonnet Creek. We are changing our trip from Mardi Gras week to Spring Break, one packed week to another! LOL ANYWAY. I need advice. We have two rooms at Pop but thinking we could have one larger room at BC, and be more comfortable. It is me and husband- 3 boys, 13,10, & 7 along with my Mother in law. I get along with her fine. Her staying with us is never an issue, she is always on our Disney trips.
> 
> So what does everyone think? We have always stayed on site in a DISNEY Bubble hotel- this would be first "non-bubble" hotel.
> 
> Thanks


WBC is next door to the Caribbean Beach Resort, so it feels a bit like you are "in the bubble" when you aren't. Right now, with no fastpass, it doesn't matter much where you stay anyway unless you can't get along without Disney transportation.

I would go for a three-bedroom unit, which will be a far more comfortable experience for all of you than two tiny rooms at Pop.

Right now, prices are lower than that they have been in years because of the pandemic and people not wanting to travel, so it's a good time to try it if decide to venture out.

Transportation might be a bit different for you, as the Disney bus system is convenient, and I suggest driving to the parks. If someone wants to go back to the resort early, Uber is an easy option.


----------



## staceywjan

Did WBC change their name to Club WBC?


----------



## Upatnoon

staceywjan said:


> Did WBC change their name to Club WBC?


In January they started putting "Club" in front of the name of their timeshare resorts. Likely they are trying to set them apart from Wyndham hotel properties.

The timeshare part of the Wyndham empire was spun-off in 2018 so it is separate from the hotel side.

 In any event, it's the same place.


----------



## staceywjan

Upatnoon said:


> In January they started putting "Club" in front of the name of their timeshare resorts. Likely they are trying to set them apart from Wyndham hotel properties.
> 
> The timeshare part of the Wyndham empire was spun-off in 2018 so it is separate from the hotel side.
> 
> In any event, it's the same place.


Thank you!


----------



## blakefamily

Sooooo excited.  Just booked Jan 24-31   Two families, we each got a 2 bedroom.  Assuming it will be easy to request rooms next to each other ? 
 I understand the hot tubs are closed, but how about the food options on site ?  And are the pools heated  ?  We were in orlando this past January and didnt swim, but we will have kids with us on this trip that will want to get in the pool.


----------



## Biggen

The pools are heated if I'm remembering right.  Yes, you can request rooms at check-in next to each other but whether you can get them is another story.  Just depends on how booked they are. The rooms don't have joining doorways so you would still have to go out to the hallway to move between the units.

There are still quite a few food options.  The breakfast buffet at the hotel was closed when we were there in October.  The pool bars are still operational.


----------



## blakefamily

Patrick Gavin said:


> Anybody ordered prime now lately to the resort? Have a walmart delivery coming when we check in tomorrow, but would like to get alcohol and a few odds and ends. Wont be getting there till 6 pm.
> Should i just use primenow when I get off the plane around 4pm amd hope they deliver by the end of the day?


How did you grocery delivery experience go?  Haven't been to WBC in over a yr, curious of any changes.  We would like to have groceries and alcohol delivered as well.  We used instacart in the past and had to be there to pick up liquor ( show ID )  We are about to purchase our flights for end of january and I believe will land around 345. so wanting to have things planned to arrive around the time we do.


----------



## blakefamily

Patrick Gavin said:


> Anybody ordered prime now lately to the resort? Have a walmart delivery coming when we check in tomorrow, but would like to get alcohol and a few odds and ends. Wont be getting there till 6 pm.
> Should i just use primenow when I get off the plane around 4pm amd hope they deliver by the end of the day?


How did you grocery delivery experience go?  Havent been to WBC in over a yr, curious of any changes.  We would like to have groceries and alocohol delivered as well.  We used instacart in the past and had to be there to pick up liquor ( show ID )  We are about to purchase our flights for end of january and I believe will land around 345. so wanting to have things planned to arrive around the time we do.


----------



## Patrick Gavin

blakefamily said:


> How did you grocery delivery experience go?  Havent been to WBC in over a yr, curious of any changes.  We would like to have groceries and alocohol delivered as well.  We used instacart in the past and had to be there to pick up liquor ( show ID )  We are about to purchase our flights for end of january and I believe will land around 345. so wanting to have things planned to arrive around the time we do.



just fine. Groceries came before check-in but they sent them to the room after we got there. I ended up going to ABC liquors by the winn-dixie on vineland for booze. WBC front desk told me I had to be thereto show ID for alcohol so I just went and grabbed it myself.

BTW I thought alcohol was pricey at the speedway. We grabbed a 12 pack for the first night and it was a few dollars more than ABC liquors, so Just an FYI


----------



## robinb

Eli's 1st trip said:


> Hi All-
> I am trying to decide if I should change our reservations from Pop, to Bonnet Creek. We are changing our trip from Mardi Gras week to Spring Break, one packed week to another! LOL ANYWAY. I need advice. We have two rooms at Pop but thinking we could have one larger room at BC, and be more comfortable. It is me and husband- 3 boys, 13,10, & 7 along with my Mother in law. I get along with her fine. Her staying with us is never an issue, she is always on our Disney trips.
> 
> So what does everyone think? We have always stayed on site in a DISNEY Bubble hotel- this would be first "non-bubble" hotel.
> 
> Thanks


I'm late to your question, but with no EMH or FPs the perks of staying at a Disney resort are fewer and fewer.  WBC is bigger, it's cheaper, you'll have a full kitchen (great even just for breakfast) and private laundry.  It's a no brainer to me.

I would go with a 3-Bedroom for your family.  You can have the master, two kids can stay together and one kid can stay with your MIL.


----------



## ohionola

I haven't been to Bonnet Creek in about 10 years so I am hoping everyone can help with some questions. We just booked a last minute Christmas-NYE trip. We couldn't believe how cheap airfare was, so it was a no brainer.

1. What is the cheapest and easiest way to get to and from the airport? We won't have a car and can't justify the price of a rental car.

2. Groceries, how and where from? I read some people have them when they arrive? 

3. To and From parks? Uber the easiest/cheapest? Have you ever had a problem getting an Uber back from the parks in the evening?

4. Are there things to do around the resort? Last time we went they didn't even have the pirate ship pool.

5. Are the pools warm? 

6. Do people wear masks in the elevators?

7. Does the resort offer any deals on Disney tickets? It has been 10 years but they would sell you half price tickets if you did a timeshare tour.


----------



## Carla1183

2. We used Dizzy Dolphin. I think there are cheaper options, but their service is just so amazing! We even had them make us platters with cut meat/cheese, fruits, and veggies so we had something solid to snack on all week. It was so appreciated! 

3. We did Lyft one day and it was so easy we said we wouldn't rent a car next trip. There were always tons of cars available in the area, and even an hour past park closing we got an XL there in 2 minutes. The XLs both times were vehicles big enough for our 5 people plus double stroller. 

6. We never saw people without masks at the resort (and hardly any at Disney!). Elevators are one party at a time generally, so not an issue but I am sure people wore them there as well.


----------



## katallo

Glad to hear masks are being worn.  In all honesty our state is great with compliance.  We want to plan a late Spring trip (pending vaccine) but want to make sure Florida calms down in the Covid numbers.


----------



## cammie810

ohionola said:


> I haven't been to Bonnet Creek in about 10 years so I am hoping everyone can help with some questions. We just booked a last minute Christmas-NYE trip. We couldn't believe how cheap airfare was, so it was a no brainer.
> 
> 1. What is the cheapest and easiest way to get to and from the airport? We won't have a car and can't justify the price of a rental car.
> 
> 2. Groceries, how and where from? I read some people have them when they arrive?
> 
> 3. To and From parks? Uber the easiest/cheapest? Have you ever had a problem getting an Uber back from the parks in the evening?
> 
> 4. Are there things to do around the resort? Last time we went they didn't even have the pirate ship pool.
> 
> 5. Are the pools warm?
> 
> 6. Do people wear masks in the elevators?
> 
> 7. Does the resort offer any deals on Disney tickets? It has been 10 years but they would sell you half price tickets if you did a timeshare tour.


Welcome back!
I have used Wal-Mart to deliver groceries and it was great. They even deliver beer and wine! 
We also use uber/lyft frequently. We have both apps on our phones so we can compare. Sometimes uber is cheaper/sometimes Lyft.
Pools are definitely heated. Was there last week and it was really chilly outside and there were still people in the pool! 
Right now there are very few organized activities at the resort because of Covid. You can still mini golf and they are selling craft kits instead of the kids making them together. 
Everyone is very good about wearing masks both at the resort and at the parks. At the pools they are cleaning the chairs the second you vacate them!


----------



## erbeaman

Anyone have the inside scoop on when hot tubs might be reopened?


----------



## missingdisneymore

We’ve always stayed in 2BR but have a 3BR booked for the next trip.  Does anyone know where the 3 BR deluxe are located/ which buildings, etc?


----------



## Upatnoon

missingdisneymore said:


> We’ve always stayed in 2BR but have a 3BR booked for the next trip.  Does anyone know where the 3 BR deluxe are located/ which buildings, etc?


3 bedroom deluxe units are located in all the towers.


----------



## Upatnoon

erbeaman said:


> Anyone have the inside scoop on when hot tubs might be reopened?


No inside scoop, but they were closed for social distancing because of the pandemic, so when those measures end hopefully they will reopen. I have read that social distancing and mask wearing will likely continue into 2022. Hopefully, things will get better faster.


----------



## Fabnsab

Anyone who had recently been there have info on the on site restaurants? We have never used them in the past but with covid, we may want to try one or two for carry out. I looked online but it’s hard to gauge what’s open and what’s really on site. Tia!


----------



## missingdisneymore

Hi all!  Anyone who has been lately or any Wyndham owners have a list of what’s open and what’s closed at WBC? For example, are the outdoor grill areas open?  Mini golf?  Ice cream shop at the hotel?  TIA. We are anxiously counting down the days until our trip!


----------



## msfredna

missingdisneymore said:


> Hi all!  Anyone who has been lately or any Wyndham owners have a list of what’s open and what’s closed at WBC? For example, are the outdoor grill areas open?  Mini golf?  Ice cream shop at the hotel?  TIA. We are anxiously counting down the days until our trip!


Outdoor grills and mini golf are both open


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Are there any 3-bedroom units on the 1st or 2nd floors?  My DSon is terrified of heights and even looking out of the window of a tall building makes him panic that he will fall. (ETA: He's a kid with special needs, so trying to reason with him isn't realistic.)


----------



## msfredna

We will be there next week and the temps are looking a little chilly for swimming. How heated are the pools?


----------



## cammie810

NOLA_Tink said:


> Are there any 3-bedroom units on the 1st or 2nd floors?  My DSon is terrified of heights and even looking out of the window of a tall building makes him panic that he will fall. (ETA: He's a kid with special needs, so trying to reason with him isn't realistic.)


There are definitely 3 bedroom units on the first floor.  I went for a girlfriends trip last December and we had 2 of them right next door to each other.  They are usually located at the tail end of the buildings


----------



## NOLA_Tink

cammie810 said:


> There are definitely 3 bedroom units on the first floor.  I went for a girlfriends trip last December and we had 2 of them right next door to each other.  They are usually located at the tail end of the buildings


Thank you for sharing such extremely helpful information!!  Do you happen to remember the numbers of your units? (Asking so I can specifically request one of those with fingers and toes crossed.   )


----------



## erbeaman

We are staying for a long weekend in February. I know WBC doesn't technically accept room reservations ahead of time but has anyone had luck calling the day of a reservation to request a view before they actually get there? It's our friend's first visit and we want a good view! We will get to the resort around 1 p.m. and I'm afraid all of the good condos will be gone! Edited to add- which towers have 3 bedroom deluxe units? We have only rented 2 bedroom units in the past. Thanks!


----------



## erbeaman

Fabnsab said:


> Anyone who had recently been there have info on the on site restaurants? We have never used them in the past but with covid, we may want to try one or two for carry out. I looked online but it’s hard to gauge what’s open and what’s really on site. Tia!


We were there over Thanksgiving and all of the restaurants were open. We ordered pizza from La Cocina by Tower 2. They deliver to the rooms, or you can pick it up. We also ate at Escuedos Bar and Grill by Tower 5 (I think) and the outdoor bar by the Wyndham Grand Hotel pool. I think they all had limited menus, but we found something delicious at all the locations. As far as I can remember, all of the restaurants were open in the hotel and within the resort. Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa P.

erbeaman said:


> We were there over Thanksgiving and all of the restaurants were open...


This was our experience in early November too. We also got ice cream at the (fairly new) ice cream shop Scoooops, in the WBC's lobby building. People were also checking out mini golf clubs and table tennis equipment to play. At check-in, we were given a slip of paper with a mark that we could scan on our smartphone... to see what DVDs were available for free loan. We were told to text the desk to request DVDs or board games and they'd be delivered to our room. We also texted any requests for refill supplies (coffee, paper towels, etc.) or a reservation time to use recreational amenities. Almost daily drink specials were posted near pools (ex., $6 mimosas on Sundays). Resort staff really went out of their way to minimize the negative impacts of Covid restrictions. We felt safe and the resort is as beautiful as ever! Have fun!


----------



## Biggen

erbeaman said:


> We were there over Thanksgiving and all of the restaurants were open. We ordered pizza from La Cocina by Tower 2. They deliver to the rooms, or you can pick it up. We also ate at Escuedos Bar and Grill by Tower 5 (I think) and the outdoor bar by the Wyndham Grand Hotel pool. I think they all had limited menus, but we found something delicious at all the locations. As far as I can remember, all of the restaurants were open in the hotel and within the resort. Enjoy!


The Buffett at the hotel is open for breakfast?


----------



## BK2014

erbeaman said:


> We were there over Thanksgiving and all of the restaurants were open. We ordered pizza from La Cocina by Tower 2. They deliver to the rooms, or you can pick it up. We also ate at Escuedos Bar and Grill by Tower 5 (I think) and the outdoor bar by the Wyndham Grand Hotel pool. I think they all had limited menus, but we found something delicious at all the locations. As far as I can remember, all of the restaurants were open in the hotel and within the resort. Enjoy!



We were also there over Thanksgiving.  That Saturday we had a cabana and at breakfast and lunch from the Escudos pool bar.  Reasonably priced and the food was good.  Good variety of items and good portion sizes too.  They were giving a 10% discount if you were wearing your WBC wristband - not sure why one wouldn't have a wristband when they went.


----------



## MDIME

Hey all! I will be at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek in a few weeks, exchanging in on an RCI week (I own at Orange Lake). My friend and I want to ride the Skyliner, is there a walkway to Caribbean Beach or the Riv? If we drive our own car, would we need to mobile order to get through the gate? We won’t be going to a park, just a Skyliner drink crawl and sightseeing. Any ideas or tips? Also, where can I find a current pool bar menu for CWBC? And do they have gluten free options as I have celiac disease which is not usually a problem but on vacations is a total downer lol. Thank you!!


----------



## Upatnoon

MDIME said:


> Hey all! I will be at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek in a few weeks, exchanging in on an RCI week (I own at Orange Lake). My friend and I want to ride the Skyliner, is there a walkway to Caribbean Beach or the Riv? If we drive our own car, would we need to mobile order to get through the gate? We won’t be going to a park, just a Skyliner drink crawl and sightseeing. Any ideas or tips? Also, where can I find a current pool bar menu for CWBC? And do they have gluten free options as I have celiac disease which is not usually a problem but on vacations is a total downer lol. Thank you!!


There is no way to walk from WBC to any Disney resort. If you plan on drinking, I suggest you Uber to the Riveria resort, Boardwalk area or Uber to Disney Springs and take the Disney Bus to the  Beach Club or Riveria resorts.


----------



## MDIME

Upatnoon said:


> There is no way to walk from WBC to any Disney resort. If you plan on drinking, I suggest you Uber to the Riveria resort, Boardwalk area or Uber to Disney Springs and take the Disney Bus to the  Beach Club or Riveria resorts.


Thank you! We will have a designated driver with us, which is why I was asking about driving our own vehicle. My question wasn’t very clear, sorry! But thank you for your help!


----------



## Upatnoon

MDIME said:


> Thank you! We will have a designated driver with us, which is why I was asking about driving our own vehicle. My question wasn’t very clear, sorry! But thank you for your help!


I would just park at Disney Springs and bus over to Riveria or the Beach Club.


----------



## CarolynFH

MDIME said:


> Hey all! I will be at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek in a few weeks, exchanging in on an RCI week (I own at Orange Lake). My friend and I want to ride the Skyliner, is there a walkway to Caribbean Beach or the Riv? If we drive our own car, would we need to mobile order to get through the gate? We won’t be going to a park, just a Skyliner drink crawl and sightseeing. Any ideas or tips? Also, where can I find a current pool bar menu for CWBC? And do they have gluten free options as I have celiac disease which is not usually a problem but on vacations is a total downer lol. Thank you!!


If you don’t want to park at Disney Springs (free, garage open until well after midnight), you can park at Hollywood Studios for $25 and ride the Skyliner as much as you want. A mobile order at CBR, Pop Century or AoA will get you through the gate, but they may ask you to leave after some period of time - and may or may not enforce it (probably won’t). Be sure to check the WDW website before you go to confirm which bars and lounges are open when you’re there - some are still closed. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/#drawer-card-resortDining


----------



## Diswiz99

Quick question.. I know 60 days out or less you can possibly get a discount price at WBC. Is there typically availability at the beginning of June? VRBO says the properties are already 50%+ full. We stayed last minute this past September and got an excellent price and don't want to overpay but also don't want to miss out and the resort be full.
Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

Diswiz99 said:


> Quick question.. I know 60 days out or less you can possibly get a discount price at WBC. Is there typically availability at the beginning of June? VRBO says the properties are already 50%+ full. We stayed last minute this past September and got an excellent price and don't want to overpay but also don't want to miss out and the resort be full.
> Thanks!


Right now the rental market is softer than it has in years because of the lack of demand created by the pandemic.  Perhaps you can negotiate a good deal now.


----------



## Fabnsab

Diswiz99 said:


> Quick question.. I know 60 days out or less you can possibly get a discount price at WBC. Is there typically availability at the beginning of June? VRBO says the properties are already 50%+ full. We stayed last minute this past September and got an excellent price and don't want to overpay but also don't want to miss out and the resort be full.
> Thanks!


I go through the same woman every time we book. I always get fair prices. I’m not sure if I am allowed to share her name here though.


----------



## kokomos

I don't see why you couldn't share her name.  Vacation strategy, Ken Price, eBay and many others are mentioned frequently.


----------



## staceywj

Fabnsab said:


> I go through the same woman every time we book. I always get fair prices. I’m not sure if I am allowed to share her name here though.


I usually book through Ken and would not have found him it was not for this board.  I think it would be great to have other options in case our usual person does not have availability. With that being stated, I was going to ask if there are any other brokers that people use? The only other one I am aware of is Vacation Strategies.

Next, I was wondering if anyone has a backup resort that they recommend if WBC is not avail?


----------



## Fabnsab

Tell her Frankie sent you!


----------



## kokomos

Stacey, if we can't get in at bonnet creek we have also stayed at Sheraton Vistana Resorts, Reunion resorts and Silver Lake. I like them all for different reasons. Most of the time we book through skyauction or eBay.


----------



## MDIME

I have not used this place to book but I have them bookmarked in case I want to rent as opposed to using RCI to trade into.
https://shelbyresorts.com/resort/wyndham-bonnet-creek-resort


----------



## missingdisneymore

MDIME said:


> I have not used this place to book but I have them bookmarked in case I want to rent as opposed to using RCI to trade into.
> https://shelbyresorts.com/resort/wyndham-bonnet-creek-resort


Have used.....excellent service.


----------



## staceywj

kokomos said:


> Stacey, if we can't get in at bonnet creek we have also stayed at Sheraton Vistana Resorts, Reunion resorts and Silver Lake. I like them all for different reasons. Most of the time we book through skyauction or eBay.


Thank you, Kokomos!  I feel more comfortable with having a back-up.  I am going to check it out now.


----------



## staceywj

MDIME said:


> I have not used this place to book but I have them bookmarked in case I want to rent as opposed to using RCI to trade into.
> https://shelbyresorts.com/resort/wyndham-bonnet-creek-resort


Thank you!


----------



## mflood

I am hoping to stay at the WBC for the first time this December 2021.   Has anybody done the lyft/Uber thing to CBR or the Boardwalk to use Disney Transportation?  Do we have to do something to be dropped off there?  Cost?


----------



## kokomos

I have used the skyliner from the parks to CBR and used Uber to get back to Bonnet Creek.  Going to the parks it just maked more sense to use Uber. I'm not a fan of standing on an overcrowded bus. All of Disney transportation is included in the price of your ticket. my comments are thoughts from pre COVID trip.


----------



## mflood

kokomos said:


> I have used the skyliner from the parks to CBR and used Uber to get back to Bonnet Creek.  Going to the parks it just maked more sense to use Uber. I'm not a fan of standing on an overcrowded bus. All of Disney transportation is included in the price of your ticket. my comments are thoughts from pre COVID trip.


This seems like a good plan of action - I don't like buses either.


----------



## blakefamily

Question about shipping items to WBC.  Do they just hold things at bell hop for you ??  I want to order something and have it shipped directly to WBC for me to pick it up when we arrive ?


----------



## MDIME

As of now (Jan 2021) is the fire pit operating in the evenings?


----------



## chaselovesnemo

Do they have a 24 hr front desk? We’re looking at a flight that gets in at 11:45pm and we will have to rent a car.


----------



## Upatnoon

chaselovesnemo said:


> Do they have a 24 hr front desk? We’re looking at a flight that gets in at 11:45pm and we will have to rent a car.


Yes, this is a massive resort with guests arriving 24/7. There are many staff members working around the clock.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I’m not sure if the site is called Extra Holidays or reservations travel click.  Has anyone booked through that site?


----------



## Upatnoon

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I’m not sure if the site is called Extra Holidays or reservations travel click.  Has anyone booked through that site?


Extra Holidays is owned by Wyndham Destinations. It's their timeshare rental arm.


----------



## staceywj

Fabnsab said:


> Tell her Frankie sent you!


Thank you!  I am going to inquire now.


----------



## Sha259

Is WBC a good choice for shorter trips or best for longer stays? I already have a villa at Windsor Hills for my most upcoming trip. But I’m planning 2-3 others over the course of the next 18 months and was interested in staying here if it makes financial sense. However, I’m trying to keep my budget no more than $100/night all in for 4 nights max.


----------



## haPevraftr

Sha259 said:


> Is WBC a good choice for shorter trips or best for longer stays? I already have a villa at Windsor Hills for my most upcoming trip. But I’m planning 2-3 others over the course of the next 18 months and was interested in staying here if it makes financial sense. However, I’m trying to keep my budget no more than $100/night all in for 4 nights max.


Vacation Strategy has quite a lot of dedicated reservations for rent that are at discounted prices.  You might want to check there to see if your dates coincide.  The best deals are often snagged within 60 days of travel especially if your dates are flexible.


----------



## Upatnoon

Sha259 said:


> Is WBC a good choice for shorter trips or best for longer stays? I already have a villa at Windsor Hills for my most upcoming trip. But I’m planning 2-3 others over the course of the next 18 months and was interested in staying here if it makes financial sense. However, I’m trying to keep my budget no more than $100/night all in for 4 nights max.


You can find some bargain stays if you have some flexibility with your dates. Right no, prices are low. Look on ebay and in the last-minute rental section on tugbbs.com


----------



## blakefamily

We arrive to WBC on Sunday     Wondering what food options are open for dinner there currently ?  I think I read before that some were not open now or for dinner ?  Considering having dinner at WBC the first night.


----------



## chicagoshannon

blakefamily said:


> We arrive to WBC on Sunday     Wondering what food options are open for dinner there currently ?  I think I read before that some were not open now or for dinner ?  Considering having dinner at WBC the first night.


I believe Escuados (bar by tower 5) and the one by tower 3 are open.  Also the hotel pool bar plus restaurants in the hotel should be open.


----------



## Diswiz99

We just did an instant booking on VRBO for June. The rental was only $800, half the price of others. The owner doesn't have any reviews. Anyone know if there is risk through VRBO? or if there's a way to confirm the booking through WBC? I would hate to show up in June and not have a reservation.


----------



## blakefamily

We haven't rented a cabana in several years.  Current cost and process ?  Thinking we would like to get one next week when we are there   Thank You


----------



## missingdisneymore

blakefamily said:


> We haven't rented a cabana in several years.  Current cost and process ?  Thinking we would like to get one next week when we are there   Thank You



For cabana rentals:

bcactivities.checkfront.com/reserve 

I believe you can only reserve one day in advance now and Not all cabanas are currently in use per the availability charts.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Diswiz99 said:


> We just did an instant booking on VRBO for June. The rental was only $800, half the price of others. The owner doesn't have any reviews. Anyone know if there is risk through VRBO? or if there's a way to confirm the booking through WBC? I would hate to show up in June and not have a reservation.


There is always a risk through VRBO however, most of the time it’s legit. If they are notified that a poster or listing is fraudulent, they do their best to pull it and ensure that person is banned.  
We have a rented through VRBO many, many times for over 10 years and never had a problem until last year.  And to be clear, it was not the fault of VRBO, but rather the owner we were renting from.  Most of the time, the reservation is not put in your name until 14 days or less prior to check in so you can always start calling WBC at that point to make sure the reservation has been placed in your name.


----------



## TonyT

My son reserved a 3br presidential in April last month and today i just booked a 2br presidential that same week..... does anyone know if all presidential rooms are  in just one building or is there a chance we will be in separate buildings?


----------



## haPevraftr

TonyT said:


> My son reserved a 3br presidential in April last month and today i just booked a 2br presidential that same week..... does anyone know if all presidential rooms are  in just one building or is there a chance we will be in separate buildings?


All Presidentials are in Tower 6.


----------



## Upatnoon

haPevraftr said:


> All Presidentials are in Tower 6.


The 1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidential units are all in Tower 6. The 4-bedroom presidential are in all the towers. 

There are non-presidential rooms in Tower 6 in the lower floors.


----------



## TheBacklot

I just booked a room at the Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek for the end of march - just the regular hotel side of things at this resort. Are all the pools and amenities available to me as a hotel guest, or will it be limited?


----------



## chicagoshannon

TheBacklot said:


> I just booked a room at the Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek for the end of march - just the regular hotel side of things at this resort. Are all the pools and amenities available to me as a hotel guest, or will it be limited?


yes all the pools are available.  I'm not 100% sure about the golf though but I think it is.  The hotel hot tub is also the only one open, so bonus for you!


----------



## erbeaman

TheBacklot said:


> I just booked a room at the Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek for the end of march - just the regular hotel side of things at this resort. Are all the pools and amenities available to me as a hotel guest, or will it be limited?


You will be able to use all of the pools and amenities throughout the resort. Have fun!


----------



## erbeaman

Very specific question... Here's hoping someone can answer! How many bath towels are in a 3 bedroom deluxe unit? We have a group of 8 adults and want to make sure everyone has a towel!


----------



## chicagoshannon

erbeaman said:


> Very specific question... Here's hoping someone can answer! How many bath towels are in a 3 bedroom deluxe unit? We have a group of 8 adults and want to make sure everyone has a towel!


I believe there are 10.  4 in the master bath and 6 in the other bathroom.


----------



## missingdisneymore

erbeaman said:


> Very specific question... Here's hoping someone can answer! How many bath towels are in a 3 bedroom deluxe unit? We have a group of 8 adults and want to make sure everyone has a towel!


You can always just call and ask for more. It’s one of the first things we do after we get to our unit. My kids go through bath towels like crazy. They just drop off a big bag with several more sets (bath/hand/wash) in it and we keep them in one of the big closets until we need them.


----------



## chaselovesnemo

It’s been years since we’ve booked a stay at Bonnet Creek. Aren't prices best within 6 weeks or something? Do they sell out often? Looking at a 4 day stay mid-April and wondering when I should be booking. I think we’ll book through Vacation Strategy? Is there cancellation flexibility with everything going on with Covid?


----------



## OSUZorba

Does any one know if all the towers are open? I'm looking for the end of Feb, assumed it would be wide open because there is very little availability. So I was just wondering if they are really that full or if there is capacity off line.


----------



## OSUZorba

Another question, has anyone successfully tipped the front desk people? I have basically no experience with the tipping for better service game, but last time I was at Bonnet Creek I tried to give the front desk person a $20 sandwich (bill between ID and Credit Card) while making my location request and she handed the bill back to me. First time I had ever tried to do that, and ended up feeling a little foolish (although, I got a great room).


----------



## Upatnoon

OSUZorba said:


> Another question, has anyone successfully tipped the front desk people? I have basically no experience with the tipping for better service game, but last time I was at Bonnet Creek I tried to give the front desk person a $20 sandwich (bill between ID and Credit Card) while making my location request and she handed the bill back to me. First time I had ever tried to do that, and ended up feeling a little foolish (although, I got a great room).


No worries! Maybe they knew you were already getting a great room or there was no place to move you. Or maybe they were being watched by management or something.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Management is always watching......


----------



## jrsharp21

Looks like this is the thread to go to for questions about Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We are headed to WDW in September. Originally it was supposed to be 5 of us (4 adults and one kid) and now there are 7 of us (6 adults and 1 kid). We were originally going to stay at AS Movies and get two connecting rooms. That was going to be over $2k. I saw a recommendation for Wyndham Bonnet Creek on another thread. I saw the two bedroom suite can be booked on the advanced reservation rate for about $950. Everything about the room looks like it would do the job. My wife and I would take the master and my daughter and her friends could take the room with the double beds and my son could take the fold out couch.  For you WBC experts, am I thinking correctly that this would work out?

Also, does the hotel have a shuttle to the parks? We will have a rental car, but my guess is that the group will eventually split up at points and be at different parks. So one of the groups would need a way to get back to the hotel if they are not at the park where the car is.

Are there extra parking and resort fees for WBC? 

Anything else I am missing?

Sorry for all the questions. WBC really intrigues me the more I look into it.


----------



## BostonEd

Yes, that bed situation would work. But for 6 adults and 1 kid, definitely look into a 3 bedroom. You will still be in better shape financially than the "2 bedroom" at ASMov. Only one car for 6 adults? I would use Uber/Lyft, not the shuttles. Even with a three bedroom and added Uber fees, you'll probably still come out ahead of the cost of the 2 rooms at ASMov.

Your other questions have been answered many times over, so just read back through a few pages of this thread, especially the very first post. Or search the thread. Or both.


----------



## jrsharp21

BostonEd said:


> Yes, that bed situation would work. But for 6 adults and 1 kid, definitely look into a 3 bedroom. You will still be in better shape financially than the "2 bedroom" at ASMov. Only one car for 6 adults? I would use Uber/Lyft, not the shuttles. Even with a three bedroom and added Uber fees, you'll probably still come out ahead of the cost of the 2 rooms at ASMov.
> 
> Your other questions have been answered many times over, so just read back through a few pages of this thread, especially the very first post. Or search the thread. Or both.



Looks like the 3 bedroom is not available during our dates. Only the two bedroom.


----------



## BostonEd

jrsharp21 said:


> Looks like the 3 bedroom is not available during our dates. Only the two bedroom.


Two bedroom should be OK. A little crowded for all those girls in one room, but still *way* better than an ASMo room.

I'm really surprised all 3 bedrooms are booked for September. I would continue to check over time.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Okay, be gentle, please be gentle!

I'm debating booking Bonnet Creek for the very first time. I've been to WDW over 20 times in my life and always stayed on property. My wife and I are going down in September for the (hopefully still on) DIS Family Meetup. We were thinking this time of saving money (almost half the price!) of staying here instead of Beach Club. A couple questions:

Is it a nice resort for a married young couple (no kids)?
My wife is AMPED about the lazy river pool, is it really fun?

What's the difference between standard room and deluxe view room on the WDW website for this resort?

Thanks in advance for any help you all can give me.

- Kyle


----------



## Upatnoon

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Okay, be gentle, please be gentle!
> 
> I'm debating booking Bonnet Creek for the very first time. I've been to WDW over 20 times in my life and always stayed on property. My wife and I are going down in September for the (hopefully still on) DIS Family Meetup. We were thinking this time of saving money (almost half the price!) of staying here instead of Beach Club. A couple questions:
> 
> Is it a nice resort for a married young couple (no kids)?
> My wife is AMPED about the lazy river pool, is it really fun?
> 
> What's the difference between standard room and deluxe view room on the WDW website for this resort?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you all can give me.
> 
> - Kyle


First, I'm not sure if this is the correct Bonnet Creek you are thinking about.

This is about the Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare resort. It is not a WDW resort and you can't buy a "view" like you can with Disney resorts. 

There is also the Wyndham Grand Bonnet Creek hotel, which is part of the same resort complex, and the Hilton Bonnet Creek, which is next door. Those places likely do have different rates for different views.

As for a couple with no kids, this resort is fine. Like all resorts around Disney, there will be kids. If you don't like the kids where you are, you can always move to a different pool.

WBC has two lazy rivers, both not extremely long. One is themed and the other is not.

The best way to book the timeshare Bonnet Creek is through an owner, a broker, on ebay of many other places. You can book via the resort but usually you will pay more.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

My mistake sorry. I’m confused then as to which thread to post in.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Lisa P.

Yes, Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort is a beautiful, romantic resort for a young couple with no kids. As with most resorts near WDW, there will be kids there. But this resort is built around a lake, with lovely landscaping and lighting. The Wyndham Grand Orlando (hotel) on shared property is upscale and beautiful too, with indoor and outdoor bars and restaurants, which may be attended by fewer kids.

There are actually a couple lazy rivers... we really love the one near Tower 5! It's pretty and themed to a Spanish fortress story line. The lakeside pool complex by Wyndham Grand is themed to a pirate ship, with half of the complex appealing more to families with kids and the other half appealing more to a pool/bar crowd. Guests staying at both the timeshare resort and at the hotel are granted access to the entire, shared property and amenities.

Not sure what you mean about standard rooms vs. deluxe view rooms. Timeshare owners don't see a "standard" category of room when booking with points. Perhaps they mean rooms on lower floors that look outward toward the parking lots? Rooms facing the central lake and upper floor rooms facing out above the trees will pretty much all have nice views. There is a "Presidential" category of rooms and these all have upgraded furnishings, granite countertops, very nice views of the lake and/or fireworks (if fireworks are offered). The regular category of rooms are still very nice, well-appointed, and they're called "Deluxe".


----------



## Lisa P.

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I’m confused then as to which thread to post in.


I see on the WDW website that you may book rooms at Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek or at Waldorf Astoria Bonnet Creek. Both of these upscale hotels (and their restaurants) have been given great reviews by some YouTube vloggers. Yes, either of them would probably be an excellent choice for a young couple without kids!!! The lazy river is at the Hilton but guests at both hotels are permitted to use both hotel's pools.  All three of these resorts (Wyndham, Hilton, Waldorf Astoria) in the Bonnet Creek resort area are just a short drive/Lyft/Uber to the Beach Club.

Don't know the difference between view categories. You may want to put the actual name of your selected hotel in the thread heading of a new thread that you post in this forum, to ask your questions and for feedback from people who have stayed there. Have a great trip!


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Lisa P. said:


> I see on the WDW website that you may book rooms at Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek or at Waldorf Astoria Bonnet Creek. Both of these upscale hotels (and their restaurants) have been given great reviews by some YouTube vloggers. Yes, either of them would probably be an excellent choice for a young couple without kids!!! The lazy river is at the Hilton but guests at both hotels are permitted to use both hotel's pools.  All three of these resorts (Wyndham, Hilton, Waldorf Astoria) in the Bonnet Creek resort area are just a short drive/Lyft/Uber to the Beach Club.
> 
> Don't know the difference between view categories. You may want to put the actual name of your selected hotel in the thread heading of a new thread that you post in this forum, to ask your questions and for feedback from people who have stayed there. Have a great trip!



Wonderful information. Thanks so much Lisa!


----------



## Tom_E_D

TomorrowlandKD said:


> My mistake sorry. I’m confused then as to which thread to post in.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


Quite understandable. The thread's title doesn't indicate this thread is just for the _Wyndham_ Bonnet Creek, let alone just for the timeshare resort.


----------



## MrsTski

Does anyone have a favorite grocery store to stop at in between the airport and Bonnet Creek? We will be renting a car and land around noon.  So I'm thinking we'll have a little bit of time to kill before our room is ready.


----------



## TamaraQT

MrsTski said:


> Does anyone have a favorite grocery store to stop at in between the airport and Bonnet Creek? We will be renting a car and land around noon.  So I'm thinking we'll have a little bit of time to kill before our room is ready.


IMHO, if your plane lands at noon, you will arrive at WBC after 2pm. There is a strong possibility that a room may already be available/assigned. The earlier you arrive, the better chance to get a "more desirable" building, room/view. In other words, use this window of time to get a good room assignment. I advise you shop online for a pickup a week or so before arrival (Walmart or Publix-both are close by). Schedule your grocery pick up time for 3-4pm. Go straight to WBC from the airport and check-in. Get your room assignment/request, then go get your groceries. Now, some may not think it's that's serious. Well, my response to that is, in the 12 years I have been to Orlando, I have NEVER had a parking lot view from my balcony. I have been assigned a parking lot view but arrive early enough to have it changed before the resort fills up. I always prefer a pool/lake/fountain views. I refuse to spend 7 nights of vacation overlooking a parking lot when there are plenty of rooms with beautiful views available.


----------



## Upatnoon

Tom_E_D said:


> Quite understandable. The thread's title doesn't indicate this thread is just for the _Wyndham_ Bonnet Creek, let alone just for the timeshare resort.


I recall when the timeshare used to be the only property and even it started off with just a few of the smaller towers. That was more than 15 years ago.


----------



## WonderWoman28

Hi all! I had been following this thread for a bit, hoping to have a question answered.

My grandparents had been Wyndham owners for 34 years when my grandma passed away. My grandpa hasn’t used it since (3 years), and this year handed it over to my family of 5 banana making us promise to use it often (hello, we’re Disney lovers)!

My grandma was the one who ran the timeshare so he’s not great at answering our questions.

We’re looking to visit Bonnet Creek in December for 7+ days, any time I look up availability it’s showing most of December as sold out I think. Or are they just not available to book until a certain time frame?

Thanks in advanced from a newb!


----------



## Upatnoon

WonderWoman28 said:


> Hi all! I had been following this thread for a bit, hoping to have a question answered.
> 
> My grandparents had been Wyndham owners for 34 years when my grandma passed away. My grandpa hasn’t used it since (3 years), and this year handed it over to my family of 5 banana making us promise to use it often (hello, we’re Disney lovers)!
> 
> My grandma was the one who ran the timeshare so he’s not great at answering our questions.
> 
> We’re looking to visit Bonnet Creek in December for 7+ days, any time I look up availability it’s showing most of December as sold out I think. Or are they just not available to book until a certain time frame?
> 
> Thanks in advanced from a newb!


I suggest you visit and become a member of TUG BBS https://tugbbs.com/forums/ where they have a specific Wyndham owners forum and a mountain of helpful tips. Timeshare systems are complex, but you can get a lot of value out of them if you study up.

I am no Wyndham expert, but I do know that resort owners get the first crack 13 months out, then everyone else at 10 months, so popular weeks can book up. Also, WBC is a popular resort to rent, so many speculative reservations are made. 

However, inventories are always changing because it such a large resort. When owners can't rent, they will cancel their reservations to avoid losing points, opening up new inventory. There are a ton of great timeshare resorts around Disney, so even if you can't get WBC you likely won't be shut out of a vacation.


----------



## CarolynFH

I concur with @Upatnoon - TUG Is a great place to learn how to use what you have! The Wyndham board is at https://tugbbs.com/forums/forums/wyndham-vacation-resorts.47/ and there’s another board about exchanging in general at https://tugbbs.com/forums/forums/exchanging-timeshares.12/. You don’t have to pay but you do have to register to post. However the $15 a year membership gives access to the Sightings board, where people post special availability they’ve seen, such as WBC at Christmas.


----------



## MrsTski

TamaraQT said:


> IMHO, if your plane lands at noon, you will arrive at WBC after 2pm. There is a strong possibility that a room may already be available/assigned. The earlier you arrive, the better chance to get a "more desirable" building, room/view. In other words, use this window of time to get a good room assignment. I advise you shop online for a pickup a week or so before arrival (Walmart or Publix-both are close by). Schedule your grocery pick up time for 3-4pm. Go straight to WBC from the airport and check-in. Get your room assignment/request, then go get your groceries. Now, some may not think it's that's serious. Well, my response to that is, in the 12 years I have been to Orlando, I have NEVER had a parking lot view from my balcony. I have been assigned a parking lot view but arrive early enough to have it changed before the resort fills up. I always prefer a pool/lake/fountain views. I refuse to spend 7 nights of vacation overlooking a parking lot when there are plenty of rooms with beautiful views available.


This is super helpful and I had not considered checking in early to get a good room request.  Do you request a certain tower or just a pool/lake view?  I have 3 boys ages 7, 10 and 12 and this will be our first time visiting.  Only 1 park day so lots of resort time


----------



## Duck143

Does anyone know if three is any way to get to the Skyliner to ride that into the parks?  We love breakfast at the Riviera, can we eat breakfast and then use the Skyliner to get to Epcot or HS?  Not trying to avoid paying for parking, just would love to ride the skyliner in.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Duck143 said:


> Does anyone know if three is any way to get to the Skyliner to ride that into the parks?  We love breakfast at the Riviera, can we eat breakfast and then use the Skyliner to get to Epcot or HS?  Not trying to avoid paying for parking, just would love to ride the skyliner in.


Yes, the skyliner goes to both.  What would you do with your car or would you Uber over?


----------



## CarolynFH

Duck143 said:


> Does anyone know if three is any way to get to the Skyliner to ride that into the parks?  We love breakfast at the Riviera, can we eat breakfast and then use the Skyliner to get to Epcot or HS?  Not trying to avoid paying for parking, just would love to ride the skyliner in.


If you’re driving, you’ll need a reservation for breakfast in order to park at Riviera (a mobile order may or may not work), and you’re not allowed to leave your car there all day to visit parks. It would be better to park at DHS and ride the Skyliner to Riviera for breakfast. Then you can ride the Skyliner as much as you want.


----------



## Duck143

missingdisneymore said:


> Yes, the skyliner goes to both.  What would you do with your car or would you Uber over?


Uber might be a good option.  It might be cheaper to Uber to Riviera than to pay to park at the Parks.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Duck143 said:


> Uber might be a good option.  It might be cheaper to Uber to Riviera than to pay to park at the Parks.


The policy that you can't drive to a Disney resort without having an ADR (or perhaps only a mobile order) there applies to Uber/Lyft/taxis also.


----------



## SteffyLou

Is the presentation worth it? We are not owners and we’re offered a one week free voucher. Is it too good to be true?


----------



## CarolynFH

SteffyLou said:


> Is the presentation worth it? We are not owners and we’re offered a one week free voucher. Is it too good to be true?


Do you mean the sales presentation?  All you need to do is read a few of the "help! I went to a presentation that was supposed to be 90 minutes and turned into 5 hours and then I signed this contract and want to get out of it" posts on TUG, and you'll know that no, it's not worth it.  Here are links to a couple of the most recent ones - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/please-help-should-i-rescind.314097/, https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/please-help-should-i-rescind.314097/.


----------



## Tom_E_D

CarolynFH said:


> Do you mean the sales presentation?  All you need to do is read a few of the "help! I went to a presentation that was supposed to be 90 minutes and turned into 5 hours and then I signed this contract and want to get out of it" posts on TUG, and you'll know that no, it's not worth it.  Here are links to a couple of the most recent ones - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/please-help-should-i-rescind.314097/, https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/please-help-should-i-rescind.314097/.


Your two links are both to the same post.


----------



## CarolynFH

Tom_E_D said:


> Your two links are both to the same post.


Sorry - I looked at separate forums,very quickly, didn’t notice it was the same thread. That’s embarrassing.


----------



## TamaraQT

MrsTski said:


> This is super helpful and I had not considered checking in early to get a good room request.  Do you request a certain tower or just a pool/lake view?  I have 3 boys ages 7, 10 and 12 and this will be our first time visiting.  Only 1 park day so lots of resort time


Personally, I prefer Tower 5 or 6. Tower 5 has one of the lazy rivers. Tower 6 has the pirate ship pool slide. I prefer those buildings with a pool view.  I advise to avoid Tower 4 because they consider the pool in Tower 4 to be the "quiet pool". They try to keep it "kid-free" so those traveling without children can have a more "quiet/relaxed" pool area. Next to pool 4 is the "Main" building which also has a pool and lazy river combo. There is entirely too much traffic in that building and on the elevators, that I would not want to stay there. Then across the lake are Towers 2 and 3. I believe one has an "activity pool" where poolside fun, games and activities take place almost daily. With your boys being younger, you may prefer Tower 2 and 3 since you will spend lots of time at resort. There is also a slide at that pool too. I would look at a resort map and an activity schedule from a previous summer to get an idea. Just avoid Tower 4 with kids. This is one of my balcony views from Tower 5.


----------



## JM_97

I started a thread and didn’t see one. This might be a better place to ask. 

I found Bonnet Creek on Airbnb for a good price. Haven’t booked but was wondering people’s opinions. Specifically, did you miss being in the Disney bubble?


----------



## KristinU

JM_97 said:


> I started a thread and didn’t see one. This might be a better place to ask.
> 
> I found Bonnet Creek on Airbnb for a good price. Haven’t booked but was wondering people’s opinions. Specifically, did you miss being in the Disney bubble?


For us, no.  If you ever rent a car and drive yourself around WDW, it feels pretty much the same IMHO.  That's how we tried WBC in the first place.  We were staying at Old Key West and kept driving past the Bonnet Creek entrance and started wondering about it.  I had remembered seeing the "We Loooooooove Bonnet Creek" thread title here on the DIS, so once we got home I dug in and started reading about it.  We pretty much haven't looked back (except when we drive down in our RV and stay at Fort Wilderness).  The only time I've kind of wished for Disney bubble stuff is when DS was in the late tween/early teen years where he and his friend would split off from us and go to a different park.  We'd have to arrange to go pick them up, not a big deal, but if we had been on property they could have just bussed "home".   Otherwise, it is sandwiched between Disney property, so it still feels very much like being on property to me.


----------



## JM_97

KristinU said:


> For us, no.  If you ever rent a car and drive yourself around WDW, it feels pretty much the same IMHO.  That's how we tried WBC in the first place.  We were staying at Old Key West and kept driving past the Bonnet Creek entrance and started wondering about it.  I had remembered seeing the "We Loooooooove Bonnet Creek" thread title here on the DIS, so once we got home I dug in and started reading about it.  We pretty much haven't looked back (except when we drive down in our RV and stay at Fort Wilderness).  The only time I've kind of wished for Disney bubble stuff is when DS was in the late tween/early teen years where he and his friend would split off from us and go to a different park.  We'd have to arrange to go pick them up, not a big deal, but if we had been on property they could have just bussed "home".   Otherwise, it is sandwiched between Disney property, so it still feels very much like being on property to me.



In the past we used Disney transportation so I’ll probably miss that part of it but I don’t know if that alone is worth paying all that extra money. We can save so much at WBC. It’s less or equal to a Value resort and it looks like you get Deluxe level experiences.


----------



## missingdisneymore

MrsTski said:


> This is super helpful and I had not considered checking in early to get a good room request.  Do you request a certain tower or just a pool/lake view?  I have 3 boys ages 7, 10 and 12 and this will be our first time visiting.  Only 1 park day so lots of resort time


There is no kid free pool or building; we have stayed in tower 4 many times with all the kiddos in tow and 4 is one of the larger buildings so its busy all the time. No one discourages you from being anywhere at WBC with kids, it’s a family atmosphere but I can’t imagine couples feeling uncomfortable or overwhelmed.  There’s too many places to choose to hang out to get bored. Towers 6 and 2/3 have slides but 6 is bigger.  The daily poolside music and activities rotate and aren’t focused to one location.  After many years we realized we prefer #1 or 2. It just seems quieter and not as busy as they’re smaller.  Honestly we don’t have a view preference as any tower has a great view and Disney isn’t doing fireworks now anyway.  Your first trip, go to a different pool each day, don’t like it, move to the next or love one, go back!  If there’s activities at one location you prefer-easy choice!  But you can always pop in for those whenever you want. Activities are probably scaled back right now. But there’s still ton to do.  We also have a brood of boys so we always bring baseballs/gloves, football, spikeball, and they play in the courtyard between tower 1 and the main building.  Almost always, other kids come join in and often WBC staff has stopped by for a few tosses too!


----------



## jrsharp21

Just got done reading through posts from January 2018 to current, whew.  I think it's a no brainer to try out the WBC with our party size (6 adults, 1 kid).  I asked Vacation Strategy for a quote on a 2 bedroom deluxe and 3 bedroom deluxe for dates at the end of September. 2 bedroom came back as $775 for 5 nights and 3 bedroom came back as $1,144 for 5 nights. Definitely cheaper than the $2,100 it would cost for the two rooms at AS Movies. I think I am going to go ahead and put the deposit down on the 2 bedroom, but may see what it would cost to do two one bedroom rooms.


----------



## TamaraQT

jrsharp21 said:


> Just got done reading through posts from January 2018 to current, whew.  I think it's a no brainer to try out the WBC with our party size (6 adults, 1 kid).  I asked Vacation Strategy for a quote on a 2 bedroom deluxe and 3 bedroom deluxe for dates at the end of September. 2 bedroom came back as $775 for 5 nights and 3 bedroom came back as $1,144 for 5 nights. Definitely cheaper than the $2,100 it would cost for the two rooms at AS Movies. I think I am going to go ahead and put the deposit down on the 2 bedroom, but may see what it would cost to do two one bedroom rooms.


It might not hurt to give Redweek a look. If you find something you will have to pay a membership fee to join so you can rent from the owners. However, the savings alone far offsets the membership fee. Browsing is free, so it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## TamaraQT

missingdisneymore said:


> There is no kid free pool or building; we have stayed in tower 4 many times with all the kiddos in tow and 4 is one of the larger buildings so its busy all the time. No one discourages you from being anywhere at WBC with kids, it’s a family atmosphere but I can’t imagine couples feeling uncomfortable or overwhelmed.  There’s too many places to choose to hang out to get bored. Towers 6 and 2/3 have slides but 6 is bigger.  The daily poolside music and activities rotate and aren’t focused to one location.  After many years we realized we prefer #1 or 2. It just seems quieter and not as busy as they’re smaller.  Honestly we don’t have a view preference as any tower has a great view and Disney isn’t doing fireworks now anyway.  Your first trip, go to a different pool each day, don’t like it, move to the next or love one, go back!  If there’s activities at one location you prefer-easy choice!  But you can always pop in for those whenever you want. Activities are probably scaled back right now. But there’s still ton to do.  We also have a brood of boys so we always bring baseballs/gloves, football, spikeball, and they play in the courtyard between tower 1 and the main building.  Almost always, other kids come join in and often WBC staff has stopped by for a few tosses too!


May not be labeled as a "Kid Free" pool....HOWEVER, pool #4 is referred to as "quiet pool". NOTICE....no slides....no entertainment. Nothing to ENTICE kids like at all the other pools on property. WBC and many other resorts in the area are referring to at least one of their pools as a "quiet pool." Considering there are guests who are looking for more quiet and relaxation then it's a fair compromise. Especially at WBC when all the other pools are obviously themed with kids in mind. Call WBC and ask if they have a "quiet pool". I bet they tell you Pool 4 is considered theirs. Despite it the resort being family friendly, not everyone travels with children. It may have been a good idea to only have studio and 1 bedroom units in Tower 4.


----------



## jrsharp21

TamaraQT said:


> It might not hurt to give Redweek a look. If you find something you will have to pay a membership fee to join so you can rent from the owners. However, the savings alone far offsets the membership fee. Browsing is free, so it's definitely worth a look.



They don't have any options listed for our dates. But for the dates near it, it looks like the price is comparable to the quote Vacation Strategy gave us.


----------



## TamaraQT

jrsharp21 said:


> They don't have any options listed for our dates. But for the dates near it, it looks like the price is comparable to the quote Vacation Strategy gave us.


Well it was worth a try. It also looks like you are only looking for a 5 night stay and that may make a difference also. Good luck.


----------



## erbeaman

Do the rooms have hairdryers? If so, are they the kind attached to the wall or no? Curly haired girl here! These things matter Lol! I have a portable diffuser, but it only fits on hairdryers that have round ends if that makes sense.


----------



## Lisa P.

The hairdryers are in a black cloth sack under the master bath sink (say that 3 times fast  ) and they plug into an outlet.


----------



## missingdisneymore

TamaraQT said:


> May not be labeled as a "Kid Free" pool....HOWEVER, pool #4 is referred to as "quiet pool". NOTICE....no slides....no entertainment. Nothing to ENTICE kids like at all the other pools on property. WBC and many other resorts in the area are referring to at least one of their pools as a "quiet pool." Considering there are guests who are looking for more quiet and relaxation then it's a fair compromise. Especially at WBC when all the other pools are obviously themed with kids in mind. Call WBC and ask if they have a "quiet pool". I bet they tell you Pool 4 is considered theirs. Despite it the resort being family friendly, not everyone travels with children. It may have been a good idea to only have studio and 1 bedroom units in Tower 4.


No. They will say there are no kid free or adult only locations and no quiet pool, but one is encouraged to check out all locations to find what best suits their style!  (Yep-have a niece who works there now. ) .   Tower 4 is huge with the majority of units being 2 BR. But I do agree, it would be nice to have a 1 BR building to somewhat skew towards adults. However I know many of families who crammed into a 1 BR with 2 kiddos when no 2 BR were available.


----------



## missingdisneymore

erbeaman said:


> Do the rooms have hairdryers? If so, are they the kind attached to the wall or no? Curly haired girl here! These things matter Lol! I have a portable diffuser, but it only fits on hairdryers that have round ends if that makes sense.


Fellow curl girl here—dryers definitely work with diffusers but they aren’t very powerful/hot I find- I need serious heat to tame these locks.


----------



## BostonEd

missingdisneymore said:


> However I know many of families who crammed into a 1 BR with 2 kiddos when no 2 BR were available.


Well, I stayed in a 2BR with my kids, but believe me: having them sleep on the sofa-bed of a 1BR would still be FAR preferable to staying in an "value" room. Or even a moderate room, for that matter.


----------



## jrsharp21

When booking with Vacation Strategy, do you have to add the rental insurance that they provide a figure for? Looks like it is almost the same cost as one of the nights.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Does anyone know if you can request two condos to be beside one another or in the same tower?


----------



## OSUZorba

jrsharp21 said:


> Looks like the 3 bedroom is not available during our dates. Only the two bedroom.


I might be late to this question, but look at some of the places the rent points, like vacation strategies or Wholesale Holiday Rental (among others), they generally have better rates and availability than going directly through Wyndham.


----------



## OSUZorba

Just got here. I hate getting here for a late check in, always slow in the evening (took about 40 minutes) and the room selection is poor. I got 4th floor in Tower 3, first time for me to be on this side of the complex. Parking is much easier than Tower 4/5 though. Despite the slow check in, man I love this place. 

So this is my fifth time here, and I am still batting 0% on the light switch in the second bedroom actually working. I know other people claim it works for them, but it never has for me. I've decided they probably bypass it so the plug in the lamp works. 

Also, does anyone know of a good pizza place that delivers here that isn't one of the big chains?


----------



## OSUZorba

SteffyLou said:


> Is the presentation worth it? We are not owners and we’re offered a one week free voucher. Is it too good to be true?


The free week is an "RCI" week, these are pretty hard to use and aren't worth a whole lot. Maybe $250, IIRC. IMHO, my vacation time and happiness is worth a lot. But if you love buy used cars and have extremely flexible vacation time and preferences, it might be worth it.


----------



## OSUZorba

TamaraQT said:


> Personally, I prefer Tower 5 or 6. Tower 5 has one of the lazy rivers. Tower 6 has the pirate ship pool slide. I prefer those buildings with a pool view.  I advise to avoid Tower 4 because they consider the pool in Tower 4 to be the "quiet pool". They try to keep it "kid-free" so those traveling without children can have a more "quiet/relaxed" pool area. Next to pool 4 is the "Main" building which also has a pool and lazy river combo. There is entirely too much traffic in that building and on the elevators, that I would not want to stay there. Then across the lake are Towers 2 and 3. I believe one has an "activity pool" where poolside fun, games and activities take place almost daily. With your boys being younger, you may prefer Tower 2 and 3 since you will spend lots of time at resort. There is also a slide at that pool too. I would look at a resort map and an activity schedule from a previous summer to get an idea. Just avoid Tower 4 with kids. This is one of my balcony views from Tower 5.
> View attachment 553332


I will disagree with you on the Lobby building. We got that building once and loved it. Don't get as good of views, since it's only 4 stories. But easy access to the main pool/lazy river and the game room. Parking is also super easy and close, especially after the tours are done. I had no issues with the elevators or noise otherwise. I actually ask for it all the time, but they never have availability in it.


----------



## OSUZorba

jrsharp21 said:


> When booking with Vacation Strategy, do you have to add the rental insurance that they provide a figure for? Looks like it is almost the same cost as one of the nights.


It's been a while since I've booked with VS, but IIRC the additional insurance just allows you to cancel later and it is optional. Check with Wholesale Holiday Rentals too, they are usually cheaper than VS but are completely non-refundable.



EllenMurphy said:


> Does anyone know if you can request two condos to be beside one another or in the same tower?



I'm sure you can, but I would not count on getting it. They officially will not take any requests until you check in and then it is just a matter of what is available. If you can show up before noon you might get lucky. If you show up at 9pm, probably zero chance.

Edit:  Sorry everyone for spamming the thread, just catching up.


----------



## ibob52

OSUZorba said:


> Also, does anyone know of a good pizza place that delivers here that isn't one of the big chains?



Flippers is who we call and it is a frequent mention on this thread.


----------



## Biggen

We are tower 4/5 people ourselves and bottom floor only. I love not ever having to step foot inside an elevator.

Trip insurance should be optional with VS. I’ve never had them add it on.


----------



## katallo

Agree.  Love not using elevators, especially now!


----------



## EllenMurphy

OSUZorba said:


> It's been a while since I've booked with VS, but IIRC the additional insurance just allows you to cancel later and it is optional. Check with Wholesale Holiday Rentals too, they are usually cheaper than VS but are completely non-refundable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can, but I would not count on getting it. They officially will not take any requests until you check in and then it is just a matter of what is available. If you can show up before noon you might get lucky. If you show up at 9pm, probably zero chance.
> 
> Edit:  Sorry everyone for spamming the thread, just catching up.


No worries. I think we are just going to get a bigger unit with my parents! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## OSUZorba

EllenMurphy said:


> No worries. I think we are just going to get a bigger unit with my parents! Better safe than sorry!


Yeah. It's a lot cheaper to get a 3-bed than two 1s or a 2 and 1, as well.


----------



## EllenMurphy

I went WAY back in the thread. Is there a worry of being bumped down to a two bedroom? We are planning for early Nov 2022 (yes, way advance planning lol)


----------



## OSUZorba

EllenMurphy said:


> I went WAY back in the thread. Is there a worry of being bumped down to a two bedroom? We are planning for early Nov 2022 (yes, way advance planning lol)


You mean if you reserved a 3-bed and then they give you a 2 instead? I've never heard of that happening. I've had it go the other way, though, where I get a free upgrade. I've always been notified of the upgrades a couple weeks before I got there.


----------



## Biggen

Yeah I’ve never heard of anyone getting a forced downgrade. That would incite a riot in the lobby I’d imagine.

Several years ago I remember reading in this thread I believe someone who showed up at WBC and they didn’t have a reservation for them even though they had booked one through a rental agency.  I don’t remember the details but in the 7 years we have been going to WBC that is the only major checkin screw up I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Upatnoon

EllenMurphy said:


> I went WAY back in the thread. Is there a worry of being bumped down to a two bedroom? We are planning for early Nov 2022 (yes, way advance planning lol)


If you have a three bedroom reserved it's yours. Timeshares are quite specific about what room category you will receive. 

Now, if there is a fire, broken water pipe or other disaster anything is possible, but in more than 20 stays I have not been downgraded or upgraded.


----------



## disney gym mom

I apologize in advance for not being able to find this info...so many pages to scroll through!  We just booked Bonnet Creek for the first time through VS...we are super excited!  Is there any additional resort fees or parking fees that we should be aware of before check-in?  Super excited but suddenly overwhelmed in the planning...especially in "covid times"!


----------



## Biggen

disney gym mom said:


> I apologize in advance for not being able to find this info...so many pages to scroll through!  We just booked Bonnet Creek for the first time through VS...we are super excited!  Is there any additional resort fees or parking fees that we should be aware of before check-in?  Super excited but suddenly overwhelmed in the planning...especially in "covid times"!


Nope. What you pay with VS is it.


----------



## missingdisneymore

disney gym mom said:


> I apologize in advance for not being able to find this info...so many pages to scroll through!  We just booked Bonnet Creek for the first time through VS...we are super excited!  Is there any additional resort fees or parking fees that we should be aware of before check-in?  Super excited but suddenly overwhelmed in the planning...especially in "covid times"!


The very first post in this thread as a carryover from the prior three threads. It will probably answer a lot of your questions and also provide you some new information you can use. It’s basically a summary of everything you need to know. Have a great time!


----------



## OSUZorba

disney gym mom said:


> I apologize in advance for not being able to find this info...so many pages to scroll through!  We just booked Bonnet Creek for the first time through VS...we are super excited!  Is there any additional resort fees or parking fees that we should be aware of before check-in?  Super excited but suddenly overwhelmed in the planning...especially in "covid times"!





Biggen said:


> Nope. What you pay with VS is it.


The only exception to the "nope" is the park shuttle is $8/person each way, I believe. I also don't think it is running right now. We have personally never used the shuttle, but if you choose to, you do have to pay. There are also a few of the group activities, like s'mores that have a small cover fee. 

Otherwise no parking, resort, or activity fees.


----------



## OSUZorba

Something very useful I found out today, you can check out grilling tools at the main activity desk. I had no idea, but I asked someone I saw grilling tonight if they brought them or got them from the complex.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Could someone clarify for me what is the difference deluxe and presidential?


----------



## dioxide45

EllenMurphy said:


> Could someone clarify for me what is the difference deluxe and presidential?


I asked about this over on TUG and this was the response;

_Same basic room amenities (floorplans, in-room jacuzzi, in-room washer/dryer, flat screen TVs, etc.) and the Deluxe units are very nice. The Pres. units have special ceiling features in the LR/DR, granite countertops, stainless appliances, more plush furniture in the LR and DR (ex., regular sofa in the 2BR/3BR/4BR Pres. LR, not a sleeper). While the balcony of a Deluxe unit will have 2 chairs and a small drink table, the balcony of a Pres. unit will have a dinette table with 4 chairs. We stretch our points by reserving Deluxe units because we find them nicely appointed and well-stocked, but the Pres. units are really very upscale and attractive.

The 4BR Pres. has 2 king MBR suites, each with an en suite jacuzzi & separate shower, 2 double-double BRs & 2 hallway bathrooms, and the balcony has 4 additional chairs, 2 lounge chairs and 3 additional drink tables. Also, while there are a handful of 4BR Pres. scattered around the resort, Tower 6 has most of them along with all of the 1BR/2BR/3BR Pres. units... as well as its own check-in lobby and more convenient access to the Wyndham Grand Orlando hotel & its amenities (restaurants, bars, fitness center, pirate ship pool complex) in the next building adjacent to Tower 6.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/never-thought-i-would-see-the-day.314265/post-2562784_


----------



## Upatnoon

EllenMurphy said:


> Could someone clarify for me what is the difference deluxe and presidential?


Not much I can add to the PP, but I would say from a design standpoint it's really not much of an upgrade. They have upgraded the Deluxe units with granite countertops and nicer couches so it can be a matter of taste.

As for an upgrade that would make a difference, the presidentials have a full-size washer and dryer as opposed to the smaller, stacked units if you plan to do a lot of laundry on vacation.

Also, with a presidential, you will be higher up in Tower 6, which guarantees you won't get a room next to the mini-golf course.

I've stayed in the 2 and 3 bedroom presidentials a few times, mainly because they were what was available for the dates I wanted. Would I pay extra to stay in one? Not much more.


----------



## Biggen

OSUZorba said:


> The only exception to the "nope" is the park shuttle is $8/person each way, I believe. I also don't think it is running right now. We have personally never used the shuttle, but if you choose to, you do have to pay. There are also a few of the group activities, like s'mores that have a small cover fee.
> 
> Otherwise no parking, resort, or activity fees.


I didn’t include that because that isn’t a fee before checkin. That‘s a  voluntary service If you choose to us it. Like dining out or having a drink at the bar. None of those are paid at check-in.

This is one of the reasons I like this resort so much. What you pay with the rental agency is all you have to pay. No add on cleaning fee, parking charges, utilities surcharge, etc... What you are quoted is what you pay.


----------



## OSUZorba

Biggen said:


> I didn’t include that because that isn’t a fee before checkin. That‘s a  voluntary service If you choose to us it. Like dining out or having a drink at the bar. None of those are paid at check-in.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I like this resort so much. What you pay with the rental agency is all you have to pay. No add on cleaning fee, parking charges, utilities surcharge, etc... What you are quoted is what you pay.


I know, I was just adding a little more info.


----------



## CarolynFH

If we arrive to check in with groceries that need to be kept cold or frozen and our room isn’t ready yet, can WBC store them? Or should we  get into our room first and then go to the grocery? Our plane arrives just after 1:00, so it would be great to hit the grocery on the drive in! TIA!


----------



## OSUZorba

CarolynFH said:


> If we arrive to check in with groceries that need to be kept cold or frozen and our room isn’t ready yet, can WBC store them? Or should we  get into our room first and then go to the grocery? Our plane arrives just after 1:00, so it would be great to hit the grocery on the drive in! TIA!


Yes, the bell hops will store your food no problem. Or at least they did pre-corona. If you aren't going to get to the resort before 3 your room will likely be ready when you get there too.


----------



## OSUZorba

Not sure when it was built, but there is a new Ice Cream shop by the lobby named Scoops. I went there tonight and it was very good, and a much better value than ice cream in the Parks.


----------



## TheBacklot

OSUZorba said:


> ...but there is a new Ice Cream shop by the lobby named Scoops.



Wait. What.

Tell me more.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheBacklot said:


> Wait. What.
> 
> Tell me more.


I hadn't ever seen it before, but it had 12 flavors, many unique and good, like Peanut Butter Cookies and Cream. Could get sundaes, shakes, splits, or just scopes. I got brownie Sundaes, which had a large warm brownie, three good sized scoops, whip cream, fudge and choice of topping.

I was really happy with it. If I go by there again I'll get some pictures.


----------



## CarolynFH

OSUZorba said:


> Yes, the bell hops will store your food no problem. Or at least they did pre-corona. If you aren't going to get to the resort before 3 your room will likely be ready when you get there too.


Thanks!


OSUZorba said:


> Not sure when it was built, but there is a new Ice Cream shop by the lobby named Scoops. I went there tonight and it was very good, and a much better value than ice cream in the Parks.





OSUZorba said:


> I hadn't ever seen it before, but it had 12 flavors, many unique and good, like Peanut Butter Cookies and Cream. Could get sundaes, shakes, splits, or just scopes. I got brownie Sundaes, which had a large warm brownie, three good sized scoops, whip cream, fudge and choice of topping.
> 
> I was really happy with it. If I go by there again I'll get some pictures.


By the lobby of the Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort?  Where we have to go past it or see it when we go to check in?  Uh-oh!  If my DH sees it, I know where we'll be getting dessert while we're there!


----------



## dioxide45

OSUZorba said:


> I hadn't ever seen it before, but it had 12 flavors, many unique and good, like Peanut Butter Cookies and Cream. Could get sundaes, shakes, splits, or just scopes. I got brownie Sundaes, which had a large warm brownie, three good sized scoops, whip cream, fudge and choice of topping.
> 
> I was really happy with it. If I go by there again I'll get some pictures.


The key is, how overpriced is it? I am sure it is cheaper than ice cream at Disney, but how would it compare to a place like DQ (Or Twistie Treat, Ginther's) that are around Orlando?


----------



## OSUZorba

dioxide45 said:


> The key is, how overpriced is it? I am sure it is cheaper than ice cream at Disney, but how would it compare to a place like DQ (Or Twistie Treat, Ginther's) that are around Orlando?


I'm not very familiar with places around Orlando. Cheaper than the parks or DS. Probably a little more than DQ, but completely different. More expensive than Braums, in Oklahoma, but cheaper than Grater's or Kilwins. I'd say for food it's the best value at the resort.


----------



## OSUZorba

CarolynFH said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> By the lobby of the Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort?  Where we have to go past it or see it when we go to check in?  Uh-oh!  If my DH sees it, I know where we'll be getting dessert while we're there!


It's actually at the back of the breezeway in the lobby building. If you park in the check in parking and then stay in one of the other towers it'd be easy to miss.


----------



## CarolynFH

OSUZorba said:


> It's actually at the back of the breezeway in the lobby building. If you park in the check in parking and then stay in one of the other towers it'd be easy to miss.


Thanks!  Now to mull over whether to tell DH or not - that brownie sundae sounds fantastic, and he misses Braum's from when we lived in N. Texas.


----------



## OSUZorba

@dioxide45 and @CarolynFH

Here are some pics I got today. There were people at the counter so I didn't get any inside pictures (pretty small inside).


----------



## TheBacklot

OSUZorba said:


> @dioxide45 and @CarolynFH
> 
> Here are some pics I got today. There were people at the counter so I didn't get any inside pictures (pretty small inside).



You rock, thanks!


----------



## msfredna

I'll be checking in next week and I was wondering if they have opened up any of the activities or hot tubs yet?


----------



## BostonEd

msfredna said:


> I'll be checking in next week and I was wondering if they have opened up any of the activities or hot tubs yet?


Can you scan and post the activity schedule when you have a chance? Curious about what they have going on these days. Thanks.


----------



## OSUZorba

msfredna said:


> I'll be checking in next week and I was wondering if they have opened up any of the activities or hot tubs yet?


Hot tubs are all closed. They have started doing some group activities. All of the pools, mini-golf, shuffle board, etc are open, but you have to get a reservation for everything except the pool (learned the hard way, after we left MK early to come play mini-golf and weren't allowed to, to the great disappointment of my 4 yo). 

Supposedly, the hotel hot tub is open, but I've never seen that pool actually open. I've only been by it at night, after 7 pm, though. 

I haven't seen any activity schedules posted, I'll look tomorrow to see if I notice one. Didn't get one with my welcome package.


----------



## BennyBC

Plan on arriving this week.  Do the 1 bedroom deluxe have keurig k-cup, or do they have regular coffee makers?


----------



## twocat

BennyBC said:


> Plan on arriving this week.  Do the 1 bedroom deluxe have keurig k-cup, or do they have regular coffee makers?


Regular coffee makers with coffee, filters and coffee lightener/sweetener packs are supplied.  Tea and Lemonade along with a package of microwave popcorn were also supplied.


----------



## BennyBC

Great, thank you


----------



## CarolynFH

Is the mini-golf open now?  If so, what's the cost?  And are there any times it's less crowded than others, e.g. mornings vs. afternoons, weekdays vs. weekends?


----------



## missingdisneymore

CarolynFH said:


> Is the mini-golf open now?  If so, what's the cost?  And are there any times it's less crowded than others, e.g. mornings vs. afternoons, weekdays vs. weekends?


Golf is free.  You have to sign up in advance right now so it’s really not a matter of one time being busier than another. They only let so many people play at a time.


----------



## CarolynFH

missingdisneymore said:


> Golf is free.  You have to sign up in advance right now so it’s really not a matter of one time being busier than another. They only let so many people play at a time.


Thank you!


----------



## OSUZorba

CarolynFH said:


> Is the mini-golf open now?  If so, what's the cost?  And are there any times it's less crowded than others, e.g. mornings vs. afternoons, weekdays vs. weekends?


The glow golf was very busy, so if you want to avoid others I'd skip that.


----------



## BennyBC

We are here now. Is the WiFi really bad?  They gave me a card with a code, but have never been asked to enter. Pages load in 5 min or so. Maybe just me?


----------



## msfredna

BennyBC said:


> We are here now. Is the WiFi really bad?  They gave me a card with a code, but have never been asked to enter. Pages load in 5 min or so. Maybe just me?


I'm here now too. I'm in Tower 6 and the wifi is great. I use it to stream Netflix and for Zoom calls with no issues.


----------



## missingdisneymore

BennyBC said:


> We are here now. Is the WiFi really bad?  They gave me a card with a code, but have never been asked to enter. Pages load in 5 min or so. Maybe just me?





msfredna said:


> I'm here now too. I'm in Tower 6 and the wifi is great. I use it to stream Netflix and for Zoom calls with no issues.


If possible, can one of you post the activities calendar? We will be “home” next month and interested to know what they’re offering.
Thanks-have a great trip!


----------



## HokieRaven5

Is the fitness center still closed?


----------



## Lisa P.

BostonEd said:


> Can you scan and post the activity schedule when you have a chance? Curious about what they have going on these days. Thanks.


Most people probably get info about resort activities and schedule from the resort TV channel. When we were there earlier this month, the website said "Resort Activities" are temporarily closed. However, the Activities desk in the main building was actually staffed until 10 p.m., even on weeknights. They provided pool towels, took reservation requests/provided equipment for some activities, like mini golf & ping pong, sold craft kits for your room, and gave out paper weekly activity schedules. So this may mean the indoor group activities are not happening - crafts in groups, card game tournaments, etc.

The Activities attendant mentioned that the playground is closed currently for renovation. We briefly looked at the activity schedule. While it was much more limited than we've seen prior to Covid, we did notice outdoor bingo and an outdoor animal demonstration were on the schedule. Our DDIL said that the Glow Golf looked really fun... and popular.

The timeshare resort phone # is (407) 238-3500. Ask for the Activities desk. They may be able to email you a scanned activity schedule.



HokieRaven5 said:


> Is the fitness center still closed?


Per the Club Wyndham website (for their timeshare owners):

"The following amenities are *temporarily closed* in order to practice safe social distancing measures:

Spas
Tower 6 pool (from Mon -Thurs)
Resort Activities
Village Center Fitness Center
Recreation Room
Resort Transportation between towers 
Fire Pit
Children's Playground
Presidential Reserve Owner Lounge"
Other amenities are all open. "Spas" = hot tubs. Some of these amenities may be open on a limited basis (such as Bell Services bringing you to another Tower at check-in/out).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Per the Wyndham Grand Orlando website FAQ (for hotel guests on shared property with Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek):

"The Fitness Center will operate with limited capacity from 7 AM to 10 PM. For access, please stop by the Hotel Front Desk."

The hotel phone # is (407) 390-2300. They may be able to tell you more.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Yeah I knew that was what was stated on the website. Just didn't know if the website was up to date.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Activities are.... limited....but at least there’s still a gator and magic show!


----------



## twocat

Does anyone have a clever way of using a Fire Stick with the TV in the LR and being able to plug the cord for the into the outlet?
With the TV set up in the corner on the shelving unit/TV stand, there's no way of moving it to get to the outlet to plug it in.

Any ideas?

I'm asking this as a solo traveler whose first stay at BC was the 2nd week in November where it rained every darn day and my only TV options were the resort's cable.  I watched MANY movies on TCM that trip!


----------



## chaselovesnemo

OSUZorba said:


> Hot tubs are all closed. They have started doing some group activities. All of the pools, mini-golf, shuffle board, etc are open, but you have to get a reservation for everything except the pool (learned the hard way, after we left MK early to come play mini-golf and weren't allowed to, to the great disappointment of my 4 yo).
> 
> Supposedly, the hotel hot tub is open, but I've never seen that pool actually open. I've only been by it at night, after 7 pm, though.
> 
> I haven't seen any activity schedules posted, I'll look tomorrow to see if I notice one. Didn't get one with my welcome package.



What are pool hours right now?


----------



## dioxide45

twocat said:


> Does anyone have a clever way of using a Fire Stick with the TV in the LR and being able to plug the cord for the into the outlet?
> With the TV set up in the corner on the shelving unit/TV stand, there's no way of moving it to get to the outlet to plug it in.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I'm asking this as a solo traveler whose first stay at BC was the 2nd week in November where it rained every darn day and my only TV options were the resort's cable.  I watched MANY movies on TCM that trip!


I have had this problem at a few different resorts, but I was able to run our Firestick off of one of those portable power sticks that you can use to charge or run your phone on the go. The Firestick doesn't draw a lot of power and the portable power stick took forever to run down. So just charge it every once and awhile. You will need something with at least 1A output to make sure it provides enough power otherwise the Firestick may reboot pretty often. I say the more Amp output the better and most power sticks have 3A or higher. You should be able to get one for less than $25 if you don't have one already.


----------



## OSUZorba

chaselovesnemo said:


> What are pool hours right now?


8 am to 10 pm


----------



## OSUZorba

BennyBC said:


> We are here now. Is the WiFi really bad?  They gave me a card with a code, but have never been asked to enter. Pages load in 5 min or so. Maybe just me?


I had no issues with it last week in Tower 3.


----------



## queenbetsey

woo hoo!
so glad I found this.  We are going to Bonne Creek for the first time in April 2021.  This is our first time we will not be staying on Disney property.  Not going to lie, we are apprehensive about it.  Is it easy to get to the parks?  (also first time renting a car and such) is the shuttle a good option? any and all tips and suggestions to get familiar with this new resort appreciated.  Best rooms etc.


----------



## dioxide45

queenbetsey said:


> any and all tips and suggestions to get familiar with this new resort appreciated. Best rooms etc.


Check out YouTube videos if you haven't already. A great way to see different resorts and villas.


----------



## CarolynFH

queenbetsey said:


> woo hoo!
> so glad I found this.  We are going to Bonne Creek for the first time in April 2021.  This is our first time we will not be staying on Disney property.  Not going to lie, we are apprehensive about it.  Is it easy to get to the parks?  (also first time renting a car and such) is the shuttle a good option? any and all tips and suggestions to get familiar with this new resort appreciated.  Best rooms etc.


I don’t know how much the shuttle costs currently or what its schedule is, but last time we stayed at WBC it was much more convenient to drive our car - even though we had to pay for parking, it was worth it. DS (free parking there), Epcot and DHS are more or less next door, MK and AK a little farther but good signage and directions for all.


----------



## Lisa P.

queenbetsey said:


> Is it easy to get to the parks?  (also first time renting a car and such) is the shuttle a good option?
> any and all tips and suggestions to get familiar with this new resort appreciated.  Best rooms etc.


I think it's very easy to drive to the parks from Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek. Use your Maps app. The resort is located geographically between CBR/Riviera and OKW. So it's just as fast to drive to the parks as as it is to drive from any of those resorts, and somewhat faster than from the Value resorts or from AKL to the other 3 parks, IMO.

If you have a car, it may cost similar to pay for daily parking at a Disney resort vs. paying for theme park parking on park days only from CWBC. Rideshare for smaller travel groups (2, 3, 4, no carseats) costs are similar as well, IMO. We personally have never taken the shuttle because it's at limited times, we'd have to reserve space in advance, and it's about $8/round-trip/person, which quickly adds up as well.

For room locations, we like any lake view room above the first floor (more privacy) or any outward-facing room above the 8th floor (this is above treeline, with high skyline views of Disney park icons or other distant, area theme parks, attractions, and resorts). People who want to avoid the elevators may prefer 1st floor. Best tower is subjective but they're all walkable around the lake to all amenities. When WDW has fireworks, we like a fireworks view room but that's not applicable currently. So for us for now, we simply enjoy any tower location at this beautiful, fun resort.

When you check in, make sure you get the paper that lists current pool hours for each of the pools, including the Pirate Pool by the hotel & find out which pool towel check-out counters are open during your stay (may be different during high/low season). If you want to use inflatable inner tubes on the floating rivers, pack them - the ones for sale are overpriced (they used to supply them but they disappeared with Covid). If you have young children, don't miss the splash play area by the main pool. If you want to play (free) mini-golf and/or ping pong, call or text the activity desk to reserve a time - especially during Glow Golf hours in the evening (popular). If you like bar drinks, check out the daily drink specials and if you like ice cream, don't miss the Scooops shop in the main building (yes, the name has an extra "O" or 2). These are all things we missed on our early visits to this beautiful, fun resort. Enjoy!


----------



## mjfisherdc

What is the best grocery delivery service to use?


----------



## BostonEd

twocat said:


> Does anyone have a clever way of using a Fire Stick with the TV in the LR and being able to plug the cord for the into the outlet?
> With the TV set up in the corner on the shelving unit/TV stand, there's no way of moving it to get to the outlet to plug it in.


I don't remember the specifics, but I'm sure I had no problems using my Chromecast. Can you plug a Firestick directly into the TV's USB for power?


----------



## Firestarlife

I'm hoping someone can help me out here. I recently booked a stay at WBC through Vacation Strategy by purchasing one of the member deals, or "hot deals". They are non refundable. Anyways, I'm having some serious doubts about my plans now and wondering what my options are. I know I can't cancel through Vacation Strategy and get a refund, but can I sell the room to someone else and just have the reservation changed to their name? How would I go about doing that? Has anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------



## Lisa P.

When you book thru a points broker like VS, rather than directly through Wyndham, a guest certificate is already being issued from some timeshare owner's account behind the scenes. As a 20+ years Wyndham points owner, I don't know of a way that the guest (or VS either) could authorize changing a guest reservation so that another party would be able to check in. Even if you wanted to show up in person to check them in, you'd have to give the resort your credit card for a security hold. Sorry.

In normal times, it's possible to purchase individual travel insurance through companies like Allianz. But there are specific circumstances which are covered, such as a medical hospitalization of the traveler or immediate family member. The resort is beautiful and easy to maintain as much social distancing as you wish. What are your doubts?


----------



## Firestarlife

Lisa P. said:


> When you book thru a points broker like VS, rather than directly through Wyndham, a guest certificate is already being issued from some timeshare owner's account behind the scenes. As a 20+ years Wyndham points owner, I don't know of a way that the guest (or VS either) could authorize changing a guest reservation so that another party would be able to check in. Even if you wanted to show up in person to check them in, you'd have to give the resort your credit card for a security hold. Sorry.
> 
> In normal times, it's possible to purchase individual travel insurance through companies like Allianz. But there are specific circumstances which are covered, such as a medical hospitalization of the traveler or immediate family member. The resort is beautiful and easy to maintain as much social distancing as you wish. What are your doubts?



On the vacation strategy website, and in my confirmation email, it says they can process a name change on the reservation for an additional fee. I'm wondering if anyone has been through this process and how it works in this type of situation?

I do love the resort, we've stayed there before. I'm just having doubts about the week I chose to reserve and the crowd levels (=amount of time we will have to spend waiting in lines since there's no fast pass).


----------



## dioxide45

You are probably best to reach out to VS and ask them how this works. I don't know the business model, but from prior posts it sounds like they are a broker for owner rentals. That means a name change would require them to contact the owner to update the name on the guest certificate. The fee is likely for VS to cover their added costs of contacting the owner. Not sure if the owner gets any of that fee. This should be a pretty painless process, the only pain is you finding someone to take the reservation from you.


----------



## KristenCarll

Hi all. We stayed at Bonnet Creek last year in February and absolutely loved it. We decided we need some R&R and that we will be going back down again in March, this time we will not be doing the parks. Does anyone have any suggestions of what to do in the area? We are thinking of doing some resort hopping of the Disney resorts as we never seem to have time for that sort of thing on a trip where we are hitting the parks. We do plan to spend some quality time right at Bonnet Creek. Can we still use utensils for the grills in order to cook outselves some food? Any things we should do at the resort? We loved our meals at the restaurants on site, as well as the pools/lazy river. We will be staying for 4 nights and then go stay at my Mom's house in St. Cloud for a few nights as well. We are renting a vehicle and I was thinking we should try the ocean one day. Any suggestions as to where? Thank you all!


----------



## CarolynFH

KristenCarll said:


> We are thinking of doing some resort hopping of the Disney resorts


Assuming you're driving yourself to the Disney resorts, consider paying the $25 to park at one of the parks and then taking Disney transportation to the resorts you'd like to visit.  Disney is being fairly persnickety at not allowing people to park at the resorts unless they have a dining reservation at that resort (sometimes a mobile order will suffice, sometimes not) or, of course, are guests there.  Parking at DHS allows easy access via the Skyliner and/or Friendship boats to CBR, AoA, Pop, Riviera, BW, BC, YC, and Swan & Dolphin, and the TTC is convenient to the monorail resorts, WL and Ft. Wilderness (the latter two via boat from MK).  AKL is the outlier, but it's also easier to park there because it's pretty well closed down right now and doesn't offer pedestrian access to any theme parks.  If you pay to park at one lot and then want to park at another, just bring your receipt, and you won't have to pay at the second lot.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Skip all that noise and just park at Disney springs for free and take a bus to one of the resorts and start hopping from there.  You can take a bus to Caribbean beach or pop century, then you can jump on the skyliner to a park. Take a park bus back to a resort of your choosing and so on. No need to pay.  Explore away!


----------



## kkmcan

mjfisherdc said:


> What is the best grocery delivery service to use?



I'm also wondering the same thing. My daughter and her new husband are staying at the end of April for their honeymoon and they won't get in until close to midnight. They'll need groceries delivered the next morning.  Any suggestions?


----------



## CarolynFH

missingdisneymore said:


> Skip all that noise and just park at Disney springs for free and take a bus to one of the resorts and start hopping from there.  You can take a bus to Caribbean beach or pop century, then you can jump on the skyliner to a park. Take a park bus back to a resort of your choosing and so on. No need to pay.  Explore away!


That works too!  As long as you don't plan to start until 9 or 9:30 in the morning, when the buses start running from DS to resorts, and I can't imagine wanting to start a whole lot earlier than that.


----------



## KristenCarll

Thanks guys! Definitely not wanting to start too early. I appreciate the feddback and suggestions!


----------



## Joyful2018

last year we were planning on using Tripbound to book at bonnet creek for this april, we decided last fall to just postpone to 2022 and knowing tripbound is not open, where is the best place to book that has a good cancellation policy?


----------



## Upatnoon

Joyful2018 said:


> last year we were planning on using Tripbound to book at bonnet creek for this april, we decided last fall to just postpone to 2022 and knowing tripbound is not open, where is the best place to book that has a good cancellation policy?


If you want to book and have a good cancellation policy, extraholidays.com is the timeshare-renting arm of Wyndham. You will pay more, of course.


----------



## dioxide45

Yeah, cheap prices and lenient cancellation policies don't usually go hand in hand. You can rent from an owner at a bargain price and have no refunds or pay a lot more and rent direct and perhaps be able to cancel up to a few days prior for 100% refund. It is the risk/reward you need to be willing to take.


----------



## bcuinohio

Upatnoon said:


> If you want to book and have a good cancellation policy, extraholidays.com is the timeshare-renting arm of Wyndham. You will pay more, of course.


I booked a 2 BR through extra holidays for a week in July.  Total with tax was about $1,735.  It is fully cancellable until 48 hours before.  We booked this as a backup. Our intention is to go to Maine but with the strict Covid restrictions in the Northeast, we need a backup.


----------



## Upatnoon

bcuinohio said:


> I booked a 2 BR through extra holidays for a week in July.  Total with tax was about $1,735.  It is fully cancellable until 48 hours before.  We booked this as a backup. Our intention is to go to Maine but with the strict Covid restrictions in the Northeast, we need a backup.


Interesting how the math works here. Let's say you can rent a week for around $800 with no cancellation policy.

If you go with Extra Holidays you would "lose" $900.
If you book and don't go with the rental you would "lose" $800.
If you go with the rental you would "win" $900.
If you don't go with Extra Holidays you "win" the $800 you would have spent on the rental.

The only way to "win" this game is to not go at all, which is kind of a bummer.


----------



## bcuinohio

Upatnoon said:


> Interesting how the math works here. Let's say you can rent a week for around $800 with no cancellation policy.
> 
> If you go with Extra Holidays you would "lose" $900.
> If you book and don't go with the rental you would "lose" $800.
> If you go with the rental you would "win" $900.
> If you don't go with Extra Holidays you "win" the $800 you would have spent on the rental.
> 
> The only way to "win" this game is to not go at all, which is kind of a bummer.


I can always cancel a couple of weeks before and rent from a private owner.   Even at 1,735 it’s a good deal for a unit of that size.  Vistana was a few hundred bucks cheaper but pools looked better at Bonnet Creek.   Plus no lazy river at Vistana.


----------



## CarolynFH

OSUZorba said:


> @dioxide45 and @CarolynFH
> 
> Here are some pics I got today. There were people at the counter so I didn't get any inside pictures (pretty small inside).


Well, I told DH about it, and we walked over for a Brownie Sundae the night we arrived. It was yummy! I was glad we could choose our three ice cream flavors - I could try the Red Velvet Cake but also get the PB & Cream and the chocolate for him!


----------



## dioxide45

We booked our first stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We are usually Marriott & Sheraton folks. It is just the two of us, but we decided to go with a 2BR vs a 1BR. We have been going to a bunch of the Orlando properties over the last 9 months (we live in Florida) and try to stay in a 2BR if we can. It is just great to have the extra space. We will only have four nights at the resort.


----------



## twocat

dioxide45 said:


> We booked our first stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We are usually Marriott & Sheraton folks. It is just the two of us, but we decided to go with a 2BR vs a 1BR. We have been going to a bunch of the Orlando properties over the last 9 months (we live in Florida) and try to stay in a 2BR if we can. It is just great to have the extra space. We will only have four nights at the resort.



I'm usually a solo traveler and when I stayed at BC in November in a 1 bedroom, I would have enjoyed some extra space but it wasn't necessary.  I think the 2BRs are considerably larger in the 'public areas' in the unit.

I couldn't help but think that if this 1 BR was my 'permanent home' I could never ever live in a space this small.

This probably didn't help LOL but those are my thoughts on a 1 BR vs a 2 BR.


----------



## Upatnoon

twocat said:


> I'm usually a solo traveler and when I stayed at BC in November in a 1 bedroom, I would have enjoyed some extra space but it wasn't necessary.  I think the 2BRs are considerably larger in the 'public areas' in the unit.
> 
> I couldn't help but think that if this 1 BR was my 'permanent home' I could never ever live in a space this small.
> 
> This probably didn't help LOL but those are my thoughts on a 1 BR vs a 2 BR.


A 1 BR supposedly has 900 square feet, which is bigger than my first apartment. The units seem a bit bigger to me because they don't have all the giant closets most homes and apartments have now.


----------



## KristenCarll

Has anyone used VRBO to book for Bonnet Creek? Because our trip is last minute most places are booked up since it is the weekend before Easter. VRBO is the cheapest I can find right now for $1162 for 4 nights. I know its high but it is last minute. I have tried Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategies,  and Extra Holidays so far otherwise. VU and VS are sold out understandably, but VRBO is cheaper than Extra Holidays at this point.


----------



## Upatnoon

KristenCarll said:


> Has anyone used VRBO to book for Bonnet Creek? Because our trip is last minute most places are booked up since it is the weekend before Easter. VRBO is the cheapest I can find right now for $1162 for 4 nights. I know its high but it is last minute. I have tried Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategies,  and Extra Holidays so far otherwise. VU and VS are sold out understandably, but VRBO is cheaper than Extra Holidays at this point.


Ebay, tugbbs.com and Redweek are other places to look. 

I have used VRBO for a vacation without issue, but not for Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Gizmo74

I j


KristenCarll said:


> Has anyone used VRBO to book for Bonnet Creek? Because our trip is last minute most places are booked up since it is the weekend before Easter. VRBO is the cheapest I can find right now for $1162 for 4 nights. I know its high but it is last minute. I have tried Vacation Upgrades, Vacation Strategies,  and Extra Holidays so far otherwise. VU and VS are sold out understandably, but VRBO is cheaper than Extra Holidays at this point.


I just booked for 3/13 using VRBO.  It was painless.  The only issue was my owner was from Canada and quoted me in CAD vs USD.  I used my credit card that did not have Intl. fees so it worked out.  Hope it was legit and I have a room when I check in.


----------



## Dural

Gizmo74 said:


> I j
> 
> I just booked for 3/13 using VRBO.  It was painless.  The only issue was my owner was from Canada and quoted me in CAD vs USD.  I used my credit card that did not have Intl. fees so it worked out.  *Hope it was legit and I have a room when I check in.*



Just booked through ebay for 8 nights at the end of August and was thinking the same thing, the seller was friendly and even gave me their personal number to contact them, but there is always the chance...


----------



## CarolynFH

We’re here at WBC now, sitting on the balcony in Tower 3 and can see a long cable or hose floating on the surface of the lake. Anyone know what that is? Something to do with filtration or cleaning algae off the surface? Just curious!


----------



## dioxide45

CarolynFH said:


> We’re here at WBC now, sitting on the balcony in Tower 3 and can see a long cable or hose floating on the surface of the lake. Anyone know what that is? Something to do with filtration or cleaning algae off the surface? Just curious!


Is it possible to post a picture?


----------



## WannaGoDW

We bought plane tickets today for the first week in December, which we can change for no cost. I contacted a rental company we have used before and was given a good price for a a deluxe one bedroom. They do require a 50% deposit, which is reasonable. The only problem is that for whatever reason we cancel, we would loose about $250. I'm not going into a rental on a whim and would not cancel except for an extreme reasons. This past year has made me question what could happen, even this far out. I've checked other rental places and the closest quote (with free cancellation) is $200 more, which obviously makes the good price not as good! What would you do?


----------



## bcuinohio

WannaGoDW said:


> We bought plane tickets today for the first week in December, which we can change for no cost. I contacted a rental company we have used before and was given a good price for a a deluxe one bedroom. They do require a 50% deposit, which is reasonable. The only problem is that for whatever reason we cancel, we would loose about $250. I'm not going into a rental on a whim and would not cancel except for an extreme reasons. This past year has made me question what could happen, even this far out. I've checked other rental places and the closest quote (with free cancellation) is $200 more, which obviously makes the good price not as good! What would you do?


Honestly $250 isn’t a bad risk.  Last year we went to Ocean City, NJ.  We had to put down half immediately and the second half 30 days before we arrived.   No refund if we canceled unless they were able to re-rent it.


----------



## Upatnoon

WannaGoDW said:


> We bought plane tickets today for the first week in December, which we can change for no cost. I contacted a rental company we have used before and was given a good price for a a deluxe one bedroom. They do require a 50% deposit, which is reasonable. The only problem is that for whatever reason we cancel, we would loose about $250. I'm not going into a rental on a whim and would not cancel except for an extreme reasons. This past year has made me question what could happen, even this far out. I've checked other rental places and the closest quote (with free cancellation) is $200 more, which obviously makes the good price not as good! What would you do?


Owners want renters, not cancelers. Many renters lost a ton of money during the pandemic and have stiffened their cancelation policies. Many feel they have unjustly suffered greater losses as "no refund" rental policies were ignored or refunds were forced upon them. 

If you want a refund policy, you will have pay extra for it. If you want to book this early, you will pay extra to do it. 

You will have to weigh how much financial risk you want to take. Your trip is far off, so really there is no need to book now. 

I would do what makes you the most comfortable in your decision and then move on.


----------



## WannaGoDW

I did some further looking and Vacation Strategies comes up. Does anyone have recent experience with them? I know they were hit hard last year.


----------



## CarolynFH

dioxide45 said:


> Is it possible to post a picture?


Full of algae this morning. The end is in front of us, the rest of it extends off to the left, toward the fountain, but I can’t see where it ends.


----------



## dioxide45

Upatnoon said:


> Owners want renters, not cancelers. Many renters lost a ton of money during the pandemic and have stiffened their cancelation policies. Many feel they have unjustly suffered greater losses as "no refund" rental policies were ignored or refunds were forced upon them.
> 
> If you want a refund policy, you will have pay extra for it. If you want to book this early, you will pay extra to do it.
> 
> You will have to weigh how much financial risk you want to take. Your trip is far off, so really there is no need to book now.
> 
> I would do what makes you the most comfortable in your decision and then move on.


^^This^^ Many timeshare owners have fixed costs in their maintenance fees that don't get refunded if you cancel. There are a few owner rental sites where the owners have the option of providing better cancellation policies, this is because some Wyndham owners can cancel up to 14 days prior to checkin and get back 100% of their points. Generally though, they don't want to do work for free and don't want to make reservations and have to cancel them. Though any reservation with a more lenient cancellation policy will cost more. During covid, most renters wanted to be able to cancel without penalty but still get the great deal renting directly from the owner. That isn't how it works.


----------



## bcuinohio

dioxide45 said:


> ^^This^^ Many timeshare owners have fixed costs in their maintenance fees that don't get refunded if you cancel. There are a few owner rental sites where the owners have the option of providing better cancellation policies, this is because some Wyndham owners can cancel up to 14 days prior to checkin and get back 100% of their points. Generally though, they don't want to do work for free and don't want to make reservations and have to cancel them. Though any reservation with a more lenient cancellation policy will cost more. During covid, most renters wanted to be able to cancel without penalty but still get the great deal renting directly from the owner. That isn't how it works.


I own DVC and it is similar.  I use up my points but I know that cancellation policy on Time Shares is restricted.


----------



## KristenCarll

We are booked for the 24th-28th of this month, and then will head to stay with my Mom in St. Cloud for 3 more nights. SO incredibly excited to be going back to Bonnet Creek, and to just relax instead of making it to the parks for a structured day like I normally have. The family is excited for this down time! 

We loved the restaurants that were on site last time too. Specifically the one next to Tower 6 near the Pirate pool, and the one down by the lazy river. Yum! The staff was great to us as well.

Do we need to bring our on tubes for the lazy river? If so, I want to order them off of Amazon now.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

I'll be there for two weeks March 11-25 in a two bedroom. Can't wait!


----------



## Lisa P.

KristenCarll said:


> Do we need to bring our on tubes for the lazy river? If so, I want to order them off of Amazon now.


Yes, post-covid, they don't supply inner tubes or floats (unable to clean them between guests?) so if you want one, bring your own.


----------



## Gizmo74

Lisa P. said:


> Yes, post-covid, they don't supply inner tubes or floats (unable to clean them between guests?) so if you want one, bring your own.


Do they have an air machine to blow up the tubes we bring?


----------



## Lisa P.

No idea.


----------



## TonyT

Can someone explain how I use instacart to Bonnet Creek Tower 6 and would it be from Publix?


----------



## bcuinohio

TonyT said:


> Can someone explain how I use instacart to Bonnet Creek Tower 6 and would it be from Publix?


I think you can order from the Publix website.

https://delivery.publix.com/


----------



## riversend22

Hey all! My family (DH, and two boys 4 and 2) have decided to stay at Bonnet creek for 3 nights in April. Based on the information in this thread, I am looking at booking through Vacation Strategy, using their direct available inventory. They have exactly what we need but as it's such an easy process, I'm honestly leery about using it. Is this a legitimate way to book? How does it work? Do I just buy the room I want and then get an email later on with details? Not a dealbreaker or anything, but is there anyway to request a specific tower booking with this site? Is there a better site to go through that I should look into? Thanks for any help!

Oh one more thing! Is the pirate pool currently closed Monday-Thursday? We are staying Sunday - Wed, and just wondering if the info on the website is correct that the pirate pool is closed after Sunday?


----------



## Chughes812

If I cancel my CBR for WBC resort (timeshare side), will that impact (cancel) existing park reservations?


----------



## Upatnoon

Chughes812 said:


> If I cancel my CBR for WBC resort (timeshare side), will that impact (cancel) existing park reservations?


Disney park reservations are tied to your ticket, not WBC. WBC is not in any way connected to Disney.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Chughes812 said:


> If I cancel my CBR for WBC resort (timeshare side), will that impact (cancel) existing park reservations?



If your tickets were bought separately and not as part of a package no.


----------



## Chughes812

Upatnoon said:


> Disney park reservations are tied to your ticket, not WBC. WBC is not in any way connected to Disney.





HokieRaven5 said:


> If your tickets were bought separately and not as part of a package no.


Thanks!

They are separate from resort reservation. I just wasn't sure with there being two availablity calendars for Resort Guests vs Theme Park Ticket Holders. 

Is WBC considered on WDW property, like the other partner hotels?

Never stayed at WBC, but hoping the larger space will be more relaxing since will likely be more downtime due to reduced park hours and just a longer stay in general. (And I promised my husband more downtime this trip... I made the most of the last since was first time and wasn't sure when returning)


----------



## HokieRaven5

Chughes812 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They are separate from resort reservation. I just wasn't sure with there being two availablity calendars for Resort Guests vs Theme Park Ticket Holders.
> 
> Is WBC considered on WDW property, like the other partner hotels?
> 
> Never stayed at WBC, but hoping the larger space will be more relaxing since will likely be more downtime due to reduced park hours and just a longer stay in general. (And I promised my husband more downtime this trip... I made the most of the last since was first time and wasn't sure when returning)



It is not a partner hotel and is not considered a disney resort property even with the close proximity.


----------



## Chughes812

HokieRaven5 said:


> It is not a partner hotel and is not considered a disney resort property even with the close proximity.



Good to know. Thinking it will be worth the savings and space this trip, especially since most Disney resort perks are currently suspended.


----------



## wiihoo888

This thread has been incredibly helpful for this newbie here. A question for those who have stayed recently or are staying there now. Are covid restrictions being followed well at the resort? I have been to Disney and stayed on property three times in the past year. No concerns came up at all during my stays there. Just curious how closely the guidelines have been followed recently at WBC. We are set to arrive in two weeks and I am super excited. Getting a bit nervous seeing the parks reservations getting maxed out, and just want some reassurances for the resort. Thanks in advance


----------



## KEichman

Reporting on an eBay purchase of a rental - went into it with much trepidation, but it was such a great deal....difficult to pass up. Purchased Sat evening, received response from the seller yesterday, and today the confirmation, including Wyndham reservation number, was sent to us. I was able to confirm with Wyndham that the reservation number is valid and shows our name and check in/check out dates correctly. What a relief!


----------



## CarolynFH

wiihoo888 said:


> This thread has been incredibly helpful for this newbie here. A question for those who have stayed recently or are staying there now. Are covid restrictions being followed well at the resort? I have been to Disney and stayed on property three times in the past year. No concerns came up at all during my stays there. Just curious how closely the guidelines have been followed recently at WBC. We are set to arrive in two weeks and I am super excited. Getting a bit nervous seeing the parks reservations getting maxed out, and just want some reassurances for the resort. Thanks in advance


We were there last week, and the COVID-19 protocols seem to be followed reasonably well.  We may have seen an occasional nose poking out on the walkways, but most people were wearing masks as they were supposed to (as at WDW).  We didn't use the pools, so I can't comment on what happened there, but looking down from our balcony it appeared that lounge chairs were spaced apart.  The two restaurants we visited both had tables widely spaced and/or blocked off so that different parties were seated appropriately apart from each other, and the staff all wore masks properly.  We were as comfortable at WBC as at WDW parks and restaurants.


----------



## wiihoo888

CarolynFH said:


> We were there last week, and the COVID-19 protocols seem to be followed reasonably well.  We may have seen an occasional nose poking out on the walkways, but most people were wearing masks as they were supposed to (as at WDW).  We didn't use the pools, so I can't comment on what happened there, but looking down from our balcony it appeared that lounge chairs were spaced apart.  The two restaurants we visited both had tables widely spaced and/or blocked off so that different parties were seated appropriately apart from each other, and the staff all wore masks properly.  We were as comfortable at WBC as at WDW parks and restaurants.


Just the kind of reassurance that I was looking for. Thank you


----------



## msfredna

mjfisherdc said:


> What is the best grocery delivery service to use?


I currently use Walmart since we use the Walmart+ service at home. We have also used Shipt at Bonnet Creek. Both were great in my opinion.


----------



## jrsharp21

Been trying to book our stay through Vacation Strategy. They keep sending me the quote for our stay along with my log in info to make the deposit. Every time I log in, there is not resort information showing under my vacations. Anyone else experience this with Vacation Strategy?


----------



## TheBacklot

Apologies if it's the wrong place, didn't want to start a new thread just to ask..

Staying at Wyndham Grand hotel - do they have a laundry room?


----------



## jrsharp21

Got it all straightened out with Vacation Strategy. We are now booked for 9/23-9/28! Looking forward to our first stay here.


----------



## java

On VRBO why are the 3 bedrooms priced all over the place? Ranging difference of $100? They can’t guarantee a room so why price difference


----------



## dioxide45

java said:


> On VRBO why are the 3 bedrooms priced all over the place? Ranging difference of $100? They can’t guarantee a room so why price difference


What do you mean they can't guarantee a room? Isn't VRBO just owners listing reservations that they have made?


----------



## limace

dioxide45 said:


> What do you mean they can't guarantee a room? Isn't VRBO just owners listing reservations that they have made?


They can’t guarantee a specific room is I think what they meant. I assume prices are different just based on what people want to charge.


----------



## dioxide45

limace said:


> They can’t guarantee a specific room is I think what they meant. I assume prices are different just based on what people want to charge.


Got it. Yes, prices are just based on what individual owners are willing to accept.


----------



## SC Minnie

We are staying at WBC in May. First time staying there. I saw upthread that you needed to bring your own tube for the lazy river. With that said I'm assuming floats are allowed in the pools??? Can someone confirm? 

Are all of the pools open all day? We are coming down with my mom and I don't know how much of the parks she'll be able to do everyday so looking for options.


----------



## CarolynFH

SC Minnie said:


> We are staying at WBC in May. First time staying there. I saw upthread that you needed to bring your own tube for the lazy river. With that said I'm assuming floats are allowed in the pools??? Can someone confirm?
> 
> Are all of the pools open all day? We are coming down with my mom and I don't know how much of the parks she'll be able to do everyday so looking for options.


We stayed at WBC 2/28-3/7, and I can tell you we saw many people carrying large tubes and floats of many different descriptions back and forth to the pools!  So I think that you can bring your own, but I can't confirm whether they're restricted to the lazy river because we didn't use the pools.  The little booklet describing various details about the resort says the pools are open 8 AM - 10 PM, no lifeguards on duty, and lists hours for picking up pool towels from various locations.


----------



## SC Minnie

CarolynFH said:


> We stayed at WBC 2/28-3/7, and I can tell you we saw many people carrying large tubes and floats of many different descriptions back and forth to the pools!  So I think that you can bring your own, but I can't confirm whether they're restricted to the lazy river because we didn't use the pools.  The little booklet describing various details about the resort says the pools are open 8 AM - 10 PM, no lifeguards on duty, and lists hours for picking up pool towels from various locations.



Thank you! We have these. May pack them and see. They don't take up a lot of room and are easy to blow up.


----------



## Upatnoon

java said:


> On VRBO why are the 3 bedrooms priced all over the place? Ranging difference of $100? They can’t guarantee a room so why price difference


There are no rules for how to price rentals and they will often be all over the map. It is probably even more extreme now because of the pandemic. Some renters need the income because travel stopped while their maintenance fees still need to be paid and are pricing lower. 

- Some renters price units to move, others price them hoping someone needs those dates and doesn't shop around.
- Some may price them based on what the resort itself is renting its units for, ignoring or oblivious to the much lower-priced competition.
- Some may price them higher in hopes someone may think the more-expensive units are better.
- Some may think their units are worth a fortune to rent because that's what their timeshare salesperson told them and just can't believe they really rent for those lower prices.

When looking for a Bonnet Creek rental you have to shop around because prices will be all over. It's easy to get carried away trying to find the absolute lowest price, but your time is also valuable. Getting a rental in a good price range from a renter you feel comfortable with is best.


----------



## Cloudy

Just rented a 2 bedroom for the week of 4/11/21 for $735 on Redweek.com (tip from this board last year).  I agree, prices are all over.  You can get overwhelmed searching for the best price.  I really inly needed 5 days but couldn't find availability.  Still cheaper to rent a whole week then staying elsewhere.  Found Silver Lake for $499 but family like Wyndham better (I think both have their positives).

I am very happy.  Response from seller in minutes late last night (wasn't expecting).  Woke up to a confirmation email from Wyndham this morning as promised.


----------



## Gizmo74

SC Minnie said:


> We are staying at WBC in May. First time staying there. I saw upthread that you needed to bring your own tube for the lazy river. With that said I'm assuming floats are allowed in the pools??? Can someone confirm?
> 
> Are all of the pools open all day? We are coming down with my mom and I don't know how much of the parks she'll be able to do everyday so looking for options.


We are here now and floats are allowed.  You need to bring your own as of now.  I have no idea pool hours since we have been at the parks.


----------



## Gizmo74

Upatnoon said:


> There are no rules for how to price rentals and they will often be all over the map. It is probably even more extreme now because of the pandemic. Some renters need the income because travel stopped while their maintenance fees still need to be paid and are pricing lower.
> 
> - Some renters price units to move, others price them hoping someone needs those dates and doesn't shop around.
> - Some may price them based on what the resort itself is renting its units for, ignoring or oblivious to the much lower-priced competition.
> - Some may price them higher in hopes someone may think the more-expensive units are better.
> - Some may think their units are worth a fortune to rent because that's what their timeshare salesperson told them and just can't believe they really rent for those lower prices.
> 
> When looking for a Bonnet Creek rental you have to shop around because prices will be all over. It's easy to get carried away trying to find the absolute lowest price, but your time is also valuable. Getting a rental in a good price range from a renter you feel comfortable with is best.


Are owners charged more points for better view?  DVC you can be in a view category for more points.  I am here now and have a parking lot with dumpster view.  I would have paid more for a pool view.


----------



## Lisa P.

There are multiple "seasons" which cost the owner different amounts of points per night for a reservation. Also, weekend nights are higher than weekdays. So some variation in pricing may be related to the actually dates, as well as unit size or type. No, there are no view categories, only Deluxe (furnishings) vs. Presidential.


----------



## Upatnoon

Gizmo74 said:


> Are owners charged more points for better view?  DVC you can be in a view category for more points.  I am here now and have a parking lot with dumpster view.  I would have paid more for a pool view.


The presidential rooms rent for a bit more and are only located on the higher floors of Tower 6. As the PP said, there are no view categories. You can request a higher floor when you check-in, but  nothing is guaranteed.

I'm sure Wyndham is kicking themselves for not having view categories, but that train has left the station.

I know the resort has attempted a few crackdowns to dissuade people from calling ahead trying to request a "fireworks view."  Back when there were only fireworks shows at Epcot, those rooms were in high demand. Far more rooms have fireworks views when Hollywood Studios has them.

The fireworks issue is moot for the time being, of course.

When Wyndham built the resort, they were probably obvious to the "call ahead and request" game that Disney fans have been playing for decades that resulted in a dozen view categories and price points for some resorts.


----------



## dioxide45

Did anyone have any reservations that may have been impacted by Club Wyndham announcement yesterday that they are limiting guest reservations at certain resorts during peak travel periods. If the owner of the reservation hasn't added the guest name, it may be trouble. Even though the link doesn't load, it is still clickable.
https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...mit-usage-LNK&pid=000095040906&pin=4320723960


----------



## pigletto

dioxide45 said:


> Did anyone have any reservations that may have been impacted by Club Wyndham announcement yesterday that they are limiting guest reservations at certain resorts during peak travel periods. If the owner of the reservation hasn't added the guest name, it may be trouble. Even though the link doesn't load, it is still clickable.
> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...mit-usage-LNK&pid=000095040906&pin=4320723960


Hmmm..
We have no idea if we will be able to go at this point ( border still closed ) but I do have a two bedroom deluxe booked for December 11th to the 18th). According to that link, the restrictions start on the 17th of December. I wonder if that one night would be enough to cancel my reservation.
I just sent an email to Vacation Strategy to find out.


----------



## Lisa P.

Existing guest certificates are supposedly grandfathered. They're not issuing new guest certs for the specified resorts during the specified dates. So as long as you have your name on a Wyndham certificate, issued prior to the announcement, it _ought_ to be fine. Will be interested in what you learn from VS.


----------



## pigletto

Lisa P. said:


> Existing guest certificates are supposedly grandfathered. They're not issuing new guest certs for the specified resorts during the specified dates. So as long as you have your name on a Wyndham certificate, issued prior to the announcement, it _ought_ to be fine. Will be interested in what you learn from VS.


Vacation Strategy said my reservation is secure because I booked before the deadline (March 15th).


----------



## dioxide45

I think the issue is that some owners don't add the guest certificate until after the cancellation deadline of 60 days before. They don't want to pay for the guest certificate and then have the renter cancel and they are out that fee. If your reservation is non refundable, then the owner should have already added the guest certificate and it looks like that may be the case.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

dioxide45 said:


> Did anyone have any reservations that may have been impacted by Club Wyndham announcement yesterday that they are limiting guest reservations at certain resorts during peak travel periods. If the owner of the reservation hasn't added the guest name, it may be trouble. Even though the link doesn't load, it is still clickable.
> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...mit-usage-LNK&pid=000095040906&pin=4320723960


Yes! This affected us. We booked through VRBO a few weeks ago and just got an email that our reservation was cancelled. Mad.


----------



## Diswiz99

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Yes! This affected us. We booked through VRBO a few weeks ago and just got an email that our reservation was cancelled. Mad.


What were your dates? We are booked June 1-8 vrbo and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

I


Diswiz99 said:


> What were your dates? We are booked June 1-8 vrbo and haven't heard anything yet.


It was the week of Nov 6 and Nov 13. The dates affected are on the doc someone above posted (thank you!!) We may actually fall outside of the peak period listed if it goes by check-in day- I’m going to message my host to find out.


----------



## dioxide45

If a guest certificate was added prior to March 15th, it will be honored and the reservation not cancelled. If the host/owner hasn't added the guest certificate yet, then they won't be able to. I wonder if @Mrs~Incredible host hasn't added the guest certificate and tried and was told they couldn't. Or tried and had the reservation cancelled. Best to talk with the host.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

dioxide45 said:


> If a guest certificate was added prior to March 15th, it will be honored and the reservation not cancelled. If the host/owner hasn't added the guest certificate yet, then they won't be able to. I wonder if @Mrs~Incredible host hasn't added the guest certificate and tried and was told they couldn't. Or tried and had the reservation cancelled. Best to talk with the host.


Thanks- I imagine our host did not add the guest certificate, but I will ask when I reach out to him. Also, I am still wondering if our weeks of Nov 6 and Nov 13 would fall outside of the owner-only periods due to the check in day- at work today, but hopefully I can find out tonight!


----------



## Diswiz99

viatabuna said:


> I just finished your last TR and was so excited to see I have another to begin! Can’t wait.





dioxide45 said:


> If a guest certificate was added prior to March 15th, it will be honored and the reservation not cancelled. If the host/owner hasn't added the guest certificate yet, then they won't be able to. I wonder if @Mrs~Incredible host hasn't added the guest certificate and tried and was told they couldn't. Or tried and had the reservation cancelled. Best to talk with the host.





dioxide45 said:


> If a guest certificate was added prior to March 15th, it will be honored and the reservation not cancelled. If the host/owner hasn't added the guest certificate yet, then they won't be able to. I wonder if @Mrs~Incredible host hasn't added the guest certificate and tried and was told they couldn't. Or tried and had the reservation cancelled. Best to talk with the host.


I contacted my vrbo owner and my reservation for June was made in January but it was in her name. She was able to switch it over from her name to my name and I got an email confirmation from Wyndham. Does that mean my reservation should be pretty safe? or since there was a name change after March 15th could it still be in jeopardy?


----------



## MinnieGirl33

Will be checking in end of next month & would love to hear feedback from anyone with recent Postmates / Uber Eats / Grubhub experience...


----------



## Upatnoon

Diswiz99 said:


> I contacted my vrbo owner and my reservation for June was made in January but it was in her name. She was able to switch it over from her name to my name and I got an email confirmation from Wyndham. Does that mean my reservation should be pretty safe? or since there was a name change after March 15th could it still be in jeopardy?


Do your dates fall under the following? If you have a confirmation you would think you would keep it. 

Here are the resorts and peak travel time periods that will limit access by guests:
*Memorial Day (May 28 – June 2)*

Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham Governor’s Green
Club Wyndham Skyline Towers
Club Wyndham National Harbor
*Independence Day (June 25 – July 9)*

Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham Skyline Tower
Club Wyndham Midtown 45
Club Wyndham Desert Blue
Club Wyndham Austin
Club Wyndham Riverside Suites
Club Wyndham La Cascada
Club Wyndham Park City
*Labor Day (Sept. 3-8)*

Club Wyndham Glacier Canyon
Club Wyndham National Harbor
Club Wyndham Old Town Alexandria
Club Wyndham Panama City Beach
Club Wyndham Emerald Grande at Destin
Club Wyndham at Majestic Sun
Club Wyndham Riverside Suites
Club Wyndham La Cascada
Club Wyndham Park City
*Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Year’s Eve (Nov. 19-27 & Dec. 17 – Jan. 2, 2022)*

Club Wyndham Santa Barbara
Club Wyndham Sea Gardens
Club Wyndham Royal Vista
Club Wyndham Palm-Aire
Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham Cypress Palms
Club Wyndham Star Island
Club Wyndham Reunion
Club Wyndham Midtown 45
Club Wyndham Harbour Lights
Club Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge
Club Wyndham Glacier Canyon
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - St. Thomas
Club Wyndham Elysian Beach Resort
Club Wyndham Resort at Avon *(Only limited from Dec. 17 – Jan. 2)*
Club Wyndham Park City *(Only limited from Dec. 17 – Jan. 2)*


----------



## dioxide45

Diswiz99 said:


> I contacted my vrbo owner and my reservation for June was made in January but it was in her name. She was able to switch it over from her name to my name and I got an email confirmation from Wyndham. Does that mean my reservation should be pretty safe? or since there was a name change after March 15th could it still be in jeopardy?


We don't really know and Wyndham hasn't provided a lot of details to their owners about this. There is nothing preventing owners from adding a guest certificate after the March 15th date. No popup, nothing. Just that it is "subject to cancellation". It could end up just getting cancelled, who knows. I wish you luck.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Curious about what others do on early arrival before their room is ready? Its most likely based on direct flights and airport, etc that we would be arriving at BC before noon.... what do others do while they wait for their room?


----------



## Upatnoon

EllenMurphy said:


> Curious about what others do on early arrival before their room is ready? Its most likely based on direct flights and airport, etc that we would be arriving at BC before noon.... what do others do while they wait for their room?


You don't have to go directly to the resort. You can go to the parks, Disney Springs, International Drive, or go shopping somewhere first.

If you arrive at the resort and your room isn't ready, you can still use the amenities. Hang out at the pool, eat at the restaurants and play mini-golf. 

They have facilities to change, so you won't have to go swimming in your airport attire.

They can hold your bags until it's time to check-in.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Great! Thank you. Our flight is so early so being able to just hang around the resort would be perfect!


----------



## 4fordw

does DoorDash, Uber eats, etc. deliver to resort? Is food delivered to main building or can driver bring to room?


----------



## Diswiz99

dioxide45 said:


> We don't really know and Wyndham hasn't provided a lot of details to their owners about this. There is nothing preventing owners from adding a guest certificate after the March 15th date. No popup, nothing. Just that it is "subject to cancellation". It could end up just getting cancelled, who knows. I wish you luck.


Just wanted to update that my reservation was canceled. My vrbo owner called Wyndham and they confirmed it was going to be canceled despite the system allowing her to transfer it to my name. The reservation was made in January but she added my name March 17, so it was subject to cancellation. Had the owner not called, I'm not sure when they would've officially cancelled it.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Diswiz99 said:


> Just wanted to update that my reservation was canceled. My vrbo owner called Wyndham and they confirmed it was going to be canceled despite the system allowing her to transfer it to my name. The reservation was made in January but she added my name March 17, so it was subject to cancellation. Had the owner not called, I'm not sure when they would've officially cancelled it.


It may be annoying but can you book for one night somewhere and check in on June 2nd? It says the peak is May 28th-June 2nd...So, I wonder if checking IN on June 2nd would be OK??


----------



## Diswiz99

EllenMurphy said:


> It may be annoying but can you book for one night somewhere and check in on June 2nd? It says the peak is May 28th-June 2nd...So, I wonder if checking IN on June 2nd would be OK??


I have to check in on June 3. I think I may just rent dvc points for June 1 and 2.


----------



## pigletto

Diswiz99 said:


> Just wanted to update that my reservation was canceled. My vrbo owner called Wyndham and they confirmed it was going to be canceled despite the system allowing her to transfer it to my name. The reservation was made in January but she added my name March 17, so it was subject to cancellation. Had the owner not called, I'm not sure when they would've officially cancelled it.


Another update ..
after being told my reservation was safe and not to worry , I read your post and reached out to Vacation Straegy again because it wasn’t sitting right with me . I wanted to specifically hear that my name was on the reservation. Sure enough they had given me the wrong info and my reservation will be cancelled .

They say they are in active talks with Wyndham to find out what happens because I booked with a credit but their contact isn’t in the office for the weekend and they will let me know next week . 
So the  bottom line is I reached out to them for the information, they gave me the wrong information, and I had to reach out a second time after reading here to get the right info .

I asked about a refund but this is an old old credit and I didn’t book their cancellation insurance way back then . So I’m sure they are just going to offer me credit . I’d rather just book elsewhere and get the dates I want and part of me thinks they owe me the money back given that they are cancelling this, not me . But I don’t think it will work that way . Overall I’m just annoyed about the whole thing.


----------



## Diswiz99

pigletto said:


> Another update ..
> after being told my reservation was safe and not to worry , I read your post and reached out to Vacation Straegy again because it wasn’t sitting right with me . I wanted to specifically hear that my name was on the reservation. Sure enough they had given me the wrong info and my reservation will be cancelled .
> They say they are in active talks with Wyndham to find out what happens because I booked with a credit and blah blah . But the bottom line is I reached out to them for the information, they gave me the wrong information and I had to reach out a second time to get the right info .
> I asked about a refund but this is an old old credit and I didn’t book their cancellation insurance. So I’m sure they are just going to offer me credit . I’d rather just book elsewhere and get the dates I want and part of me thinks they owe me the money back given that they are cancelling this , not me . But I don’t think it will work that way .


Sorry to hear this. My situation was similar as well... Wyndham bonnet creek actually told me my reservation was fine but I pursued with presidential reserve and bonnet creek was wrong. Good luck getting a refund.


----------



## couch_potato

Is there any way to determine how crowded WBC is now? Is there a limit on occupancy for Spring Break? (3/26 - 4/3)


----------



## Lisa P.

I'm not aware of a limit on occupancy at this resort. When I look online as a Wyndham owner, there is no availability for a 2-night stay or longer in any room category or size, between 3/26 and 4/3. So, it appears to be nearly fully booked!


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Okay we did it! We are going to do what we thought couldn't be done and stay in a non-Disney hotel! Cancelled our BCV reservation, saved almost 2700 dollars, and booked a 2-Bedroom Suite at the Club Wyndham for September! The comparisons kept pointing to Wyndham! Huge space in your room, two bedrooms, washer and dryer, balcony. Come on!

Now, time to soak in all 313 pages of this thread!


----------



## littlestar

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Okay we did it! We are going to do what we thought couldn't be done and stay in a non-Disney hotel! Cancelled our BCV reservation, saved almost 2700 dollars, and booked a 2-Bedroom Suite at the Club Wyndham for September! The comparisons kept pointing to Wyndham! Huge space in your room, two bedrooms, washer and dryer, balcony. Come on!
> 
> Now, time to soak in all 313 pages of this thread!


It is a beautiful resort and I think you will really enjoy it.  (We own DVC points and Wyndham points and I like staying at Bonnet Creek just as much as the Disney resorts).  We stayed at Bonnet Creek last week and the employees were super nice and glad to be there.  They were touching up paint in the hallways and everything looked top notch (we were in Tower 5).  We actually were upgraded from a one bedroom to a two bedroom at checkin - “thanks for being a valued owner, you have been upgraded” was sweet to hear.


----------



## dioxide45

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Okay we did it! We are going to do what we thought couldn't be done and stay in a non-Disney hotel! Cancelled our BCV reservation, saved almost 2700 dollars, and booked a 2-Bedroom Suite at the Club Wyndham for September! The comparisons kept pointing to Wyndham! Huge space in your room, two bedrooms, washer and dryer, balcony. Come on!
> 
> Now, time to soak in all 313 pages of this thread!


You won't regret it!


----------



## CarolynFH

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Okay we did it! We are going to do what we thought couldn't be done and stay in a non-Disney hotel! Cancelled our BCV reservation, saved almost 2700 dollars, and booked a 2-Bedroom Suite at the Club Wyndham for September! The comparisons kept pointing to Wyndham! Huge space in your room, two bedrooms, washer and dryer, balcony. Come on!
> 
> Now, time to soak in all 313 pages of this thread!


As DVC owners, we like WBC as well and hope to exchange in there more often with our other timeshares. To me, the only downside is transportation. If visiting WDW parks will be a large part of your stay, I’d rent a car, but if most of your time will be spent at the resort (where there is more than enough to fill your days), it’s not necessary.


----------



## BostonEd

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Cancelled our BCV reservation, saved almost 2700 dollars,


Just curious what size villa you had booked at BCV.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

BostonEd said:


> Just curious what size villa you had booked at BCV.



The studio. 

That's why it was a no brainer!


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

CarolynFH said:


> As DVC owners, we like WBC as well and hope to exchange in there more often with our other timeshares. To me, the only downside is transportation. If visiting WDW parks will be a large part of your stay, I’d rent a car, but if most of your time will be spent at the resort (where there is more than enough to fill your days), it’s not necessary.



Car rented!


----------



## GAMOMOFTHREE

When we went last July, they had set pool times- like 12-2, 3-5, 6-8..you had to show up at the start of the time block to make sure you could get in. Can anyone who has been recently tell me if they are still doing this? We go next week and want to be prepared!


----------



## littlestar

GAMOMOFTHREE said:


> When we went last July, they had set pool times- like 12-2, 3-5, 6-8..you had to show up at the start of the time block to make sure you could get in. Can anyone who has been recently tell me if they are still doing this? We go next week and want to be prepared!


No set time to show up last week when we were there.  Just showed up whenever we wanted during normal pool hours.


----------



## limace

Having a hard time finding a 2 or 3 bedroom for May 1-5-any tips? Seems to be lots of availability other times of the month.


----------



## Cloudy

limace said:


> Having a hard time finding a 2 or 3 bedroom for May 1-5-any tips? Seems to be lots of availability other times of the month.



There is a 2 bedroom May 1st thru May 8th on www.redweek.com right now for $1075


----------



## twocat

limace said:


> Having a hard time finding a 2 or 3 bedroom for May 1-5-any tips? Seems to be lots of availability other times of the month.


Check your conversations; I sent you a message.


----------



## JEng711

limace said:


> Having a hard time finding a 2 or 3 bedroom for May 1-5-any tips? Seems to be lots of availability other times of the month.


I'm seeing a handful of 2beds on VRBO. We're there May 1-8 and I couldn't find a 3bed to save my life. I reserved a 2bed and on a whim asked my owner if he could get me a 3bed and I lucked out that way as he changed my reservation. 

My question is, how are the pool cabanas? Anyone know their appx price these days and what's included? Where they are located? Considering getting one on our pool day as an early Mother's Day gift to myself.


----------



## dioxide45

Cloudy said:


> There is a 2 bedroom May 1st thru May 8th on www.redweek.com right now for $1075


This may be the same one listed on KOALA, though KOALA collects taxes, but there is no membership fee.


----------



## limace

Whew! Vacation Upgrade let me know today they had a last minute 2 bedroom available-for a week but they’ll charge me the 4 night rate of 655. I signed so fast . Thank you all for the tips and hints!


----------



## Ldavies1

Has anyone ordered from Amazon Prime/Whole foods and had it sent to the resort? Do they charge you a hold fee? Where do you pick up the food? We are arriving on 4/9 and will be at the resort by 1pm, but were hoping to bypass the grocery store and just have food delivered. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## StarCruiser

JEng711 said:


> I'm seeing a handful of 2beds on VRBO. We're there May 1-8 and I couldn't find a 3bed to save my life. I reserved a 2bed and on a whim asked my owner if he could get me a 3bed and I lucked out that way as he changed my reservation.
> 
> My question is, how are the pool cabanas? Anyone know their appx price these days and what's included? Where they are located? Considering getting one on our pool day as an early Mother's Day gift to myself.



The cabanas I recall seeing were by tower 4. I think there was a fridge, maybe a TV and chairs. Didn't actually use one so I'm not positive.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Been posted a few times....

https://bcactivities.checkfront.com/reserve/


----------



## limace

missingdisneymore said:


> Been posted a few times....
> 
> https://bcactivities.checkfront.com/reserve/


Man they don’t really do a good sales job on those cabanas in that link. $140, don’t include anything, don’t move the chairs, no one is there to serve you, no parties...rules on and on!


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

limace said:


> Man they don’t really do a good sales job on those cabanas in that link. $140, don’t include anything, don’t move the chairs, no one is there to serve you, no parties...rules on and on!



Yeah, it's a hard no. It looks miserable in those photos!


----------



## JEng711

missingdisneymore said:


> Been posted a few times....
> 
> https://bcactivities.checkfront.com/reserve/


Thank you. Your condescension is noted.


----------



## JEng711

limace said:


> Man they don’t really do a good sales job on those cabanas in that link. $140, don’t include anything, don’t move the chairs, no one is there to serve you, no parties...rules on and on!


Right?! Not the early Mother's Day gift I want to give myself lol. Sheesh haha


----------



## DavisVacationer

Hi guys! We’ve stayed at WBC a bunch of times over the last few years, and love it. Heading down first week of May for a stay. Has anyone heard of how things are there in terms of crowds?


----------



## missingdisneymore

JEng711 said:


> Thank you. Your condescension is noted.


There’s no condescension to note.  I said that because in the past people thought that it was an incorrect link or had bad or old info. Several people have posted it which means it’s probably pretty reliable. I personally haven’t used it but I know of a few who have.


----------



## JEng711

missingdisneymore said:


> There’s no condensation to note.  I said that because in the past people thought that it was an incorrect link or had bad or old info. Several people have posted it which means it’s probably pretty reliable. I personally haven’t used it but I know of a few who have.


Apologies for misunderstanding.


----------



## WannaGoDW

Is there a spot at Bonnet Creek where I can mail a package out? It would have a prepaid label so it would just be drop off. Thanks!


----------



## Belly Button Lint

Heading to WBC in April, which tower(s) have been the most recently renovated?  Which tower is best for older family with no young kids?


----------



## rileyroosmom

I wanted to book through VRBO 11/20-11/26. Does the new policy mean my reservation will be cancelled? Or do you gamble and hope it’s not cancelled.


----------



## Upatnoon

rileyroosmom said:


> I wanted to book through VRBO 11/20-11/26. Does the new policy mean my reservation will be canceled? Or do you gamble and hope it’s not canceled.


If you have not made your reservation and received a guest certificate, Wyndham says that guest reservations during that time are "subject to cancelation."

The VRBO owner should not offer you a reservation during those dates and I wouldn't attempt to book those dates.

Every owner may not even know about this new policy. There are many questions about how it will be enforced. Some of this confusion is likely on purpose. Wyndham wants to stop rentals during these busy periods, but may have to adjust its policy on an individual basis. "Subject to cancelation" seems to be giving them a bit more wiggle room than "will be canceled." 

The block-out dates start in with Memorial Day, then Independence Day and Labor Day, so there will be more information about what Wyndham is doing and how they are enforcing the policy. When VRBO renters start getting cancellation notices for their guest certificates, they will learn quickly about the new policy.

Just as the company quickly made this policy, they could get rid of it, so stay tuned. Not all Wyndham owners are happy about it.

My advice is to look for a different place for your trip.


----------



## rileyroosmom

Upatnoon said:


> If you have not made your reservation and received a guest certificate, Wyndham says that guest reservations during that time are "subject to cancelation."
> 
> The VRBO owner should not offer you a reservation during those dates and I wouldn't attempt to book those dates.
> 
> Every owner may not even know about this new policy. There are many questions about how it will be enforced. Some of this confusion is likely on purpose. Wyndham wants to stop rentals during these busy periods, but may have to adjust its policy on an individual basis. "Subject to cancelation" seems to be giving them a bit more wiggle room than "will be canceled."
> 
> The block-out dates start in with Memorial Day, then Independence Day and Labor Day, so there will be more information about what Wyndham is doing and how they are enforcing the policy. When VRBO renters start getting cancellation notices for their guest certificates, they will learn quickly about the new policy.
> 
> Just as the company quickly made this policy, they could get rid of it, so stay tuned. Not all Wyndham owners are happy about it.
> 
> My advice is to look for a different place for your trip.


Thanks. I appreciate your advice


----------



## Diswiz99

rileyroosmom said:


> I wanted to book through VRBO 11/20-11/26. Does the new policy mean my reservation will be cancelled? Or do you gamble and hope it’s not cancelled.


Based on my conversation with Wyndham, it will be canceled. However, a lot could change between now and November.


----------



## pigletto

I had one day ( last day) that fell in the timeframe and my reservation was cancelled. Vacation Strategy offered me a few different options but ultimately they refunded my money. They were extremely good about it after the initial hiccups because they had been caught off guard by this new policy. It further solidified my good opinion of them. They are excellent to work with.
As for the booking and hoping not to be cancelled.. I wouldn’t do it.. as you will be cancelled.


----------



## Jillianemma

Bonnet creek slides open?  Just checking to see what’s going on with covid...  we are supposed to go in April...  I’ve heard hot tubs are closed but not sure about slides...  thanks for any info!


----------



## Diswiz99

Jillianemma said:


> Bonnet creek slides open?  Just checking to see what’s going on with covid...  we are supposed to go in April...  I’ve heard hot tubs are closed but not sure about slides...  thanks for any info!


When I spoke with them on there phone last week, they said the slides and mini golf are open. Only hot tubs are closed and I was told they are going day by day... Things could change at any time and be effective immediately (that's how it's been so far) so hot tubs may or may not open at any time .


----------



## missingdisneymore

Pool, slide, activities info, etc.


----------



## eeyorepixie

We have stayed at Bonnet Creek before would like to rent from an owner again. We got a great deal last time we did this. I do not remember the links I used to do this. I googled but, had little luck. If someone could give me some links, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## limace

eeyorepixie said:


> We have stayed at Bonnet Creek before would like to rent from an owner again. We got a great deal last time we did this. I do not remember the links I used to do this. I googled but, had little luck. If someone could give me some links, I would greatly appreciate it!


Did you contact the names on the first post? That’s where we rented.


----------



## 3littlecuties

Ok Bonnet Creek lovers...I have a question. We are here now for our first visit. We usually stay onsite at Disney. We love the resort. Our room is great. The location of the resort is great. All that said, the pools are all madhouses!  You can’t find chairs and if you do happen to find one, the pools are just packed with people. Like we feel like we can’t even relax and enjoy ourselves because people are packed in like sardines. Is it always like this here? We have never felt like this at Disney. This could preclude us from wanting to stay here again.


----------



## limace

I haven’t stayed there but it sounds like pools have been crazy at Disney and Universal resorts during spring break too-people having to wait in lines. Ugh!


----------



## 3littlecuties

limace said:


> I haven’t stayed there but it sounds like pools have been crazy at Disney and Universal resorts during spring break too-people having to wait in lines. Ugh!


We always go at spring break so we are used to crowds but this is crazy!


----------



## dioxide45

3littlecuties said:


> Ok Bonnet Creek lovers...I have a question. We are here now for our first visit. We usually stay onsite at Disney. We love the resort. Our room is great. The location of the resort is great. All that said, the pools are all madhouses!  You can’t find chairs and if you do happen to find one, the pools are just packed with people. Like we feel like we can’t even relax and enjoy ourselves because people are packed in like sardines. Is it always like this here? We have never felt like this at Disney. This could preclude us from wanting to stay here again.


I think some of what you are seeing is COVID related. People right now are more apt to hang out at the resort vs going to the parks every day of their stay. So in the past, people might go to the parks most days and spend a few at the resort. Where now the opposite may be true or some are not even doing parks and just getting away from home.

Also realize that about half the pool lounge chairs have been removed to promote social distancing.


----------



## Jillianemma

Do you think you have a better chance of getting the condo view you want if you check in on a Friday or a Saturday?


----------



## Upatnoon

3littlecuties said:


> Ok Bonnet Creek lovers...I have a question. We are here now for our first visit. We usually stay onsite at Disney. We love the resort. Our room is great. The location of the resort is great. All that said, the pools are all madhouses!  You can’t find chairs and if you do happen to find one, the pools are just packed with people. Like we feel like we can’t even relax and enjoy ourselves because people are packed in like sardines. Is it always like this here? We have never felt like this at Disney. This could preclude us from wanting to stay here again.


In pre-Covid times, the pools were usually not that crowded as most people were at the parks. The pirate pool and lazy river were the busiest, but you could always go to a different pool. Those pools are closest to the largest towers, so I would make sense there are more people there.

We have been at the resort more than 20 times and never had an issue. Generally, the most crowded time was from 4 p.m. to 6 p.m. as people returned from the parks and went for a quick swim before dinner or going back to the parks.

As the PP poster said, more people are likely coming down this year just to camp at the resort. Also, Disney has reduced their hours and eliminated nighttime activities, so if you can't go see the fireworks ...  you go to the pool.


----------



## Lisa P.

3littlecuties said:


> Ok Bonnet Creek lovers...I have a question. We are here now for our first visit. We usually stay onsite at Disney. We love the resort. Our room is great. The location of the resort is great. All that said, the pools are all madhouses!  You can’t find chairs and if you do happen to find one, the pools are just packed with people. Like we feel like we can’t even relax and enjoy ourselves because people are packed in like sardines. Is it always like this here? We have never felt like this at Disney. This could preclude us from wanting to stay here again.


We were at Disney Saratoga Springs last week. We could not find available chairs at the "quiet" pool in Congress Park midday and the pool was "human soup". We waited 45 minutes one day and 75 minutes another for access to the Paddock pool and we waited well over 2 hours for access one day to the High Rock Springs pool. Sorry, but pools throughout the area are jam-packed to capacity.

Many people we met on this trip were spending much more of their time at the resort than on a normal WDW trip. They really just wanted a break from staying home and they wanted to enjoy the resorts. The parks are expensive but have long lines, no shows or fireworks, and people don't like wearing a mask all day outdoors in the heat. So an Orlando Spring break vacation this year is much different from other years. It's definitely not just crowded at CW Bonnet Creek's pools!


----------



## java

Ok so with the new restrictions I should be ok as long as we travel outside of those dates correct? How likely are they to expand it?


----------



## carlennaro

Help needed...just a few questions.  I rented through Go Koala and now I see a much better price at redweek.com.  Is it safe to deal with redweek?  My dates are 5/21-5/28...is there a chance I could have my reservation canceled?  And lastly, where is the best place to order groceries delivered?  Thanks so much!


----------



## limace

That’ll be up to the cancellation policy with koala.


----------



## Jnjtrio

Well we decided to head to Florida again as we still have flight credits with Alaska that are only good through the end of the year.  We are flying from Oregon so we do not get in until after 5pm. Husband and I stayed at Bonnet Creek last year and our room had a parking lot view. We will be arriving on a Friday, just wondering what our possible chance of resort view might be?
No matter what we had a great time last year.  I just wonder if late day arrival on Friday means we should not even expect a different view.


----------



## dioxide45

carlennaro said:


> Help needed...just a few questions.  I rented through Go Koala and now I see a much better price at redweek.com.  Is it safe to deal with redweek?  My dates are 5/21-5/28...is there a chance I could have my reservation canceled?  And lastly, where is the best place to order groceries delivered?  Thanks so much!


I doubt your reservation falls under the new restrictions made by Wyndham regarding guests. You are checking out the day the restriction starts. So it shouldn't apply. When you reserved through KOALA, the reservation you booked would have provided with the cancellation policy of the owner that listed it. You can check this now by logging into their website, going to the Dashboard (click on your picture/profile in the upper right), then click on My Trips. Your trip will be listed and you can then click on the three dots in the bottom right of the trip and select "View Details". The cancellation policy is stated and if you hover over the ? it will provide details of what the cancellation policy means.

Redweek is a trusted site, but depending on how the owner listed you may have to work directly with the owner and not through a verified listing or even Redweek full service. Verified listing means that Redweek has validated the details of the listing and Full Service indicates you work directly with Redweek and they hold payment until after you check in. If it isn't Full Service, then how trusted Redweek is means nothing, you are relying on the individual owner. Many people rent through Redweek all the time and have a great experience.

The thing with renting through sources other than direct from Wyndham is when you rent, you stop looking for prices. You are getting a cheaper price because there are more restrictive cancellation policies.


----------



## 3littlecuties

dioxide45 said:


> I think some of what you are seeing is COVID related. People right now are more apt to hang out at the resort vs going to the parks every day of their stay. So in the past, people might go to the parks most days and spend a few at the resort. Where now the opposite may be true or some are not even doing parks and just getting away from home.
> 
> Also realize that about half the pool lounge chairs have been removed to promote social distancing.


It doesn’t seem that any chairs are removed. There is literally no space. People who can’t find chairs can’t even find places to put their stuff down. It is packed.


----------



## Duck143

Anyone have any updates on whether there are tubes for the lazy river?


----------



## limace

Jnjtrio said:


> Well we decided to head to Florida again as we still have flight credits with Alaska that are only good through the end of the year.  We are flying from Oregon so we do not get in until after 5pm. Husband and I stayed at Bonnet Creek last year and our room had a parking lot view. We will be arriving on a Friday, just wondering what our possible chance of resort view might be?
> No matter what we had a great time last year.  I just wonder if late day arrival on Friday means we should not even expect a different view.



We are coming from Oregon as well, arriving after 5 on a Saturday so I’m wondering this as well.


----------



## Jnjtrio

> Jnjtrio said:
> Well we decided to head to Florida again as we still have flight credits with Alaska that are only good through the end of the year. We are flying from Oregon so we do not get in until after 5pm. Husband and I stayed at Bonnet Creek last year and our room had a parking lot view. We will be arriving on a Friday, just wondering what our possible chance of resort view might be?
> No matter what we had a great time last year. I just wonder if late day arrival on Friday means we should not even expect a different view.





limace said:


> We are coming from Oregon as well, arriving after 5 on a Saturday so I’m wondering this as well.



Glad to know I am not the only one.  Our trip is not until November, we did September 2 years ago and husband was miserable. November last year was doable so our DD26 and her best friend who also have flight credits they need to use are coming with us.


----------



## Jnjtrio

Duck143 said:


> Anyone have any updates on whether there are tubes for the lazy river?


Last update I had in early March was you still have to provide your own.


----------



## Ldavies1

Duck143 said:


> Anyone have any updates on whether there are tubes for the lazy river?


I got a text this week saying you still need to bring your own.


----------



## alisha8

I need a WBC 2 BR for July 10-16.  Can't seem to find anything.  Any advice?


----------



## 3littlecuties

Duck143 said:


> Anyone have any updates on whether there are tubes for the lazy river?


We are here now. You still need to provide your own.


----------



## dioxide45

alisha8 said:


> I need a WBC 2 BR for July 10-16.  Can't seem to find anything.  Any advice?


You might need to consider a seven night stay since many owners will book in week long increments. Have you tried KOALA, they look to have inventory available for those dates. Remember, this is prime summer reservation time and prices will reflect that.


----------



## alisha8

dioxide45 said:


> You might need to consider a seven night stay since many owners will book in week long increments. Have you tried KOALA, they look to have inventory available for those dates. Remember, this is prime summer reservation time and prices will reflect that.


Thank you!  I can see how adding one more night helps my search!


----------



## CarolynFH

alisha8 said:


> Thank you!  I can see how adding one more night helps my search!


BTW you can check out early - you'll still have to pay the same amount, but you don't have to stay all 7 nights.  Although WBC is a place I'd want to stay at for as long as possible!


----------



## dioxide45

CarolynFH said:


> BTW you can check out early - you'll still have to pay the same amount, but you don't have to stay all 7 nights.  Although WBC is a place I'd want to stay at for as long as possible!


Another good thing with having the extra night is if you have a late flight out, it will allow you to stay past the rather early 10am checkout time.


----------



## Biggen

Anyone know if the Tesoro Cove in the hotel is open again for theIr breakfast buffet?


----------



## missingdisneymore

I actually don’t find the pools packed at all. Spring Break busy-yes. Terrible-no. We’ve been here several years in a row for spring break (not last yearand I’ve seen it waaaaaay worse. There are definitely a good amount of chairs removed. We compared previous years pics to current set up/crowd and a bunch of chairs are definitely missing. 

I like the bring-your-own tube set up, honestly. There are all different sized tubes people have brought so the river isn’t PACKED to the brim with those giant blue or yellow tubes like before.  It seems much better.

The pool has really emptied out each day around 4 or so and people coming in have had a good selection of chairs. I’ve been here over a week and it seems to happen each day about the same time. Now if someone is coming down at 10:30am and expects a seat-probably not gonna happen for a bit. Early birds got the chairs and don’t leave the nest until 4. 

We passed on parks this year, just like many, many others. Just not worth the hassle. Like stated above by others, I think a lot of us just needed to get away for a bit. 

The reservation system they have set up for activities is wonderful-I hope they keep it. It eliminates standing in line for a hour waiting for mini golf, pool, ping-pong, etc. Even during spring break the kids have been able to get reservations whenever they wanted, granted they maybe had to be flexible 30 mins one way or another. It made mini golf much more enjoyable as there wasn’t 200 people on the little course.


----------



## JEng711

Biggen said:


> Anyone know if the Tesoro Cove in the hotel is open again for theIr breakfast buffet?


 I had the same question and found this from Wyndham. Looks like it! 

https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining


----------



## missingdisneymore

JEng711 said:


> I had the same question and found this from Wyndham. Looks like it!
> 
> https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining


It wasn’t listed on the food options when we checked in but I didn’t confirm and that was over a week ago.


----------



## JEng711

I searched this, I promise, but it's kind of a hard thing to search for... are 3 bedroom deluxes in all the towers or only specific ones? In the past we have had 2 bedrooms and been in tower 3 and I love that location. Just wondering if there is a chance we could be assigned that tower again. 

Also, can anyone report on the grocery/liquor delivery these days? What service/supermarket used, and the process? Two years ago we did Safeway and they cam to the tower lobby. When we ordered beer and wine delivery it went to bell services where I showed my ID and signed for it.


----------



## JEng711

missingdisneymore said:


> It wasn’t listed on the food options when we checked in but I didn’t confirm and that was over a week ago.


Hm good point. I just assumed since they offered a menu it would be available. lol. I also googled it and it says it's open now but I know that can be unreliable.


----------



## Upatnoon

JEng711 said:


> I searched this, I promise, but it's kind of a hard thing to search for... are 3 bedroom deluxes in all the towers or only specific ones? In the past we have had 2 bedrooms and been in tower 3 and I love that location. Just wondering if there is a chance we could be assigned that tower again.
> 
> Also, can anyone report on the grocery/liquor delivery these days? What service/supermarket used, and the process? Two years ago we did Safeway and they cam to the tower lobby. When we ordered beer and wine delivery it went to bell services where I showed my ID and signed for it.


It bears repeating as this thread quite long.

1, 2 and 3 bedroom deluxe units are located in all towers. 4-bedroom presidential units also are located in all towers.

1, 2 and 3 bedroom presidential units are only located in Tower 6.

Can't help on the booze delivery....


----------



## JEng711

Upatnoon said:


> It bears repeating as this thread quite long.



I'm not sure what you mean by saying this? I know the thread is long; in fact, I have posts in this thread from 2018 back on page 191. That's why I searched, because it's long and I know it's been discussed before. I just was unable to return any results that applied to my query. 

Thank you for repeating the information. 

I look forward to hearing about anyone's experience with grocery/alcohol delivery.


----------



## limace

JEng711 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by saying this? I know the thread is long; in fact, I have posts in this thread from 2018 back on page 191. That's why I searched, because it's long and I know it's been discussed before. I just was unable to return any results that applied to my query.
> 
> Thank you for repeating the information.
> 
> I look forward to hearing about anyone's experience with grocery/alcohol delivery.



They were saying that it’s worth writing out again because the thread is long and it’s hard to find.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Biggen said:


> Anyone know if the Tesoro Cove in the hotel is open again for theIr breakfast buffet?





JEng711 said:


> I had the same question and found this from Wyndham. Looks like it!
> 
> https://www.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/dining



Just scanned this while at the Grand getting ice cream. It appears the buffet is on. 

http://menus.wyndhamgrandorlando.com/StandaloneMenu/WER4XQ


----------



## JEng711

limace said:


> They were saying that it’s worth writing out again because the thread is long and it’s hard to find.


Also to @Upatnoon I'm sorry, I must be having an off month because I seem to be very sensitive. It didn't come across that way to me but again I guess I misunderstood. I'll take a chill pill.

*** Edited to add that OH MY GAWD I completely mis-read it. I read "It bears repeating THAT this thread is really long" so boy is my face red. @Upatnoon, my apologies again. I really do need a chill pill.


----------



## Snayberry

I just got accepted for my first stay at this resort through VRBO.  I will be there 4/25-4/28.  I wish I knew about the service fee from VRBO, smh.  Shelby Resorts sent me an email after saying I could have booked through them with no service fee and get 5% off.  Well now I know for next time.  I am excited for my first stay here though.  I got a two bedroom, is there any tips or tricks I should know before my stay?  What is the earliest you guys have been able to check in?  Thank you.


----------



## jennasmommyinMS

The earliest I've checked in at the resort was in 2015, at around 7:30am.  I stayed in October of 2020, and I checked in before 1pm.  Both times, my room was ready.  It's a beautiful resort--have a wonderful time!


----------



## dani blaski

We just returned from a 4/5-4/9 stay in tower 6. Our view was towards Disney Springs; we could see the hot air balloon . We were blown away at how nice it was. It definitely exceeded my expectations. I wish I’d found this thread prior to going. I think I could have definitely reduced my grocery order.
Here’s what I think ( IMHO) you will not need:
Paper towels 
Toilet paper
Paper plates/utensils ( unless you don’t want to run the dishwasher)
Charcoal/lighter fluid ( gas grills)

what would I bring next time:
My own spices/make my own spice blends

I struggle with planning more meals than we actually ate/cooked. I need to force myself to cut my grocery order in half and just reorder more if needed. 
hope this is helpful! We will definitely be returning!


----------



## Duck143

This may be an odd question, but is there a pump to use to inflate your own tubes?


----------



## Cloudy

Here now. In the hotel info they gave us, it says no inflation device available.


----------



## kbtennis

Duck143 said:


> This may be an odd question, but is there a pump to use to inflate your own tubes?


I emailed the desk last week and they said there is a pump available at the T5 pool to blow up the tubes.. Not sure if that's changed though reading the post above.


----------



## barefootMom

Hi - I have never stayed here and tried to read through most of the posts but I am wondering if anyone can update me on the best way to book here and if there is any chance of getting a 2 bedroom presidential specifically for the week of Thanksgiving? I had emailed the vacation upgrades people and they said there were none left and the vacation strategy person said they only have deluxe. Are there not many presidentials? should I not bother? where else do people book through lately? thank you!


----------



## Cloudy

barefootMom said:


> Hi - I have never stayed here and tried to read through most of the posts but I am wondering if anyone can update me on the best way to book here and if there is any chance of getting a 2 bedroom presidential specifically for the week of Thanksgiving? I had emailed the vacation upgrades people and they said there were none left and the vacation strategy person said they only have deluxe. Are there not many presidentials? should I not bother? where else do people book through lately? thank you!



Thanksgiving week is blocked for rentals. I don’t think you can rent any unit that week at all. Go back a few pages and there is a long discussion.


----------



## BK2014

Duck143 said:


> This may be an odd question, but is there a pump to use to inflate your own tubes?



When we were there over last Thanksgiving, the info in our room said no pump available.  But I saw people using a pump near one of the pools.


----------



## 3littlecuties

missingdisneymore said:


> I actually don’t find the pools packed at all. Spring Break busy-yes. Terrible-no. We’ve been here several years in a row for spring break (not last yearand I’ve seen it waaaaaay worse. There are definitely a good amount of chairs removed. We compared previous years pics to current set up/crowd and a bunch of chairs are definitely missing.
> 
> I like the bring-your-own tube set up, honestly. There are all different sized tubes people have brought so the river isn’t PACKED to the brim with those giant blue or yellow tubes like before.  It seems much better.
> 
> The pool has really emptied out each day around 4 or so and people coming in have had a good selection of chairs. I’ve been here over a week and it seems to happen each day about the same time. Now if someone is coming down at 10:30am and expects a seat-probably not gonna happen for a bit. Early birds got the chairs and don’t leave the nest until 4.
> 
> We passed on parks this year, just like many, many others. Just not worth the hassle. Like stated above by others, I think a lot of us just needed to get away for a bit.
> 
> The reservation system they have set up for activities is wonderful-I hope they keep it. It eliminates standing in line for a hour waiting for mini golf, pool, ping-pong, etc. Even during spring break the kids have been able to get reservations whenever they wanted, granted they maybe had to be flexible 30 mins one way or another. It made mini golf much more enjoyable as there wasn’t 200 people on the little course.



Ok. This is interesting to read. This really will give us pause to book here again as the pools were really our only complaint. We just couldn’t relax because they were so packed. There was no space to move around in the pool at all. If this is how it always is (or worse), I don’t know that we want to deal with that again. We came down at 9:30 in the mornings and couldn’t find chairs. The people next to us one day said that they had been there for 4 days and it was the 1st day that they had been able to get chairs.


----------



## carlennaro

What is the difference between a 3 BR deluxe and 3BR Presidential?


----------



## FunkyLamb

carlennaro said:


> What is the difference between a 3 BR deluxe and 3BR Presidential?



Basically it is square footage, fixtures and appointments (furniture). Google both and you will find a good amount of videos guests have filmed. You will get a really good sense of what the differences are from those.


----------



## ten6mom

Hi, I am a Disneyland veteran contemplating my second visit to WDW.  The first time I went (November 2020) it was just me and my husband and we stayed at Caribbean Beach.  It was quite lovely but I am considering bringing three adult-sized teenage boys (17, 16, and 15) with us this time, so I am looking for a suite or something with 2 bathrooms and lots of bed space for them as they all have at least a double at home.

Our first WDW trip we ended up renting a car (just for convenience) so not having Disney transportation is not a big deal for us.

This place caught my eye because I've seen it mentioned here, so I went to look it up.  A two , or even three, bedroom suite?  For less than the price of a single regular room (so cramped for all those people)?  Wow.  It's definitely piqued my interest.

It seems from this thread that it's a vacation rental/vrbo/timeshare type place, but if I go directly to their website it appears that I can book directly through that website.

Is there advantage to booking via a certain method?
Is there anything else I need to know as far as major considerations/differences between staying off site vs. on site? 

Thank you!


----------



## limace

It’ll be way more expensive booking directly.


----------



## Upatnoon

FunkyLamb said:


> Basically it is square footage, fixtures and appointments (furniture). Google both and you will find a good amount of videos guests have filmed. You will get a really good sense of what the differences are from those.



Other than the design "look" which is a bit more "done."

- They sleep 8 instead of 10. No couch bed in the living room.

- The presidential has a full-size washer and dryer instead of a smaller stacked unit.

- Stainless steel appliances.

- All the three-bedroom presidentials are in Tower 6 starting around the 7th floor and up. That means you don't have to worry that your room will be on the ground floor next to the minigolf.

The old "is it worth it" question always follows. I have stayed in presidentials a few times and I would not pay much, if anything, extra to stay in one. I have stayed in them because they were what was available on the dates I was looking for. I think the biggest benefit is knowing that you'll have a pretty good location.


----------



## CarolynFH

ten6mom said:


> Hi, I am a Disneyland veteran contemplating my second visit to WDW.  The first time I went (November 2020) it was just me and my husband and we stayed at Caribbean Beach.  It was quite lovely but I am considering bringing three adult-sized teenage boys (17, 16, and 15) with us this time, so I am looking for a suite or something with 2 bathrooms and lots of bed space for them as they all have at least a double at home.
> 
> Our first WDW trip we ended up renting a car (just for convenience) so not having Disney transportation is not a big deal for us.
> 
> This place caught my eye because I've seen it mentioned here, so I went to look it up.  A two , or even three, bedroom suite?  For less than the price of a single regular room (so cramped for all those people)?  Wow.  It's definitely piqued my interest.
> 
> It seems from this thread that it's a vacation rental/vrbo/timeshare type place, but if I go directly to their website it appears that I can book directly through that website.
> 
> Is there advantage to booking via a certain method?
> Is there anything else I need to know as far as major considerations/differences between staying off site vs. on site?
> 
> Thank you!


It’s a timeshare resort. So you can book directly with Wyndham (more expensive) or rent from an owner via Timeshare Users Group (https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals/default.aspx), RedWeek, VRBO, and other entities that you can find by searching this thread. Be aware that Wyndham recently implemented booking restrictions for major holidays, so depending on your dates, renting from an owner might not be possible.
The major consideration for us in staying at WBC vs. onsite is transportation to/from the parks. We always have a car when staying offsite. Otherwise, for your family a 2BR at WBC would be ideal, in my opinion. DH and I exchanged into a 2BR in March. King bed in main BR, with en-suite bathroom including double vanity, soaker tub & walk-in shower, 2 double beds in 2nd BR, queen foldout couch, 2nd bath, full kitchen (cheap breakfast while everyone gets ready), in-room laundry (pack half as many clothes!), more square footage than DVC 2BR.


----------



## ten6mom

CarolynFH said:


> It’s a timeshare resort. So you can book directly with Wyndham (more expensive) or rent from an owner via Timeshare Users Group (https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals/default.aspx), RedWeek, VRBO, and other entities that you can find by searching this thread. Be aware that Wyndham recently implemented booking restrictions for major holidays, so depending on your dates, renting from an owner might not be possible.
> The major consideration for us in staying at WBC vs. onsite is transportation to/from the parks. We always have a car when staying offsite. Otherwise, for your family a 2BR at WBC would be ideal, in my opinion. DH and I exchanged into a 2BR in March. King bed in main BR, with en-suite bathroom including double vanity, soaker tub & walk-in shower, 2 double beds in 2nd BR, queen foldout couch, 2nd bath, full kitchen (cheap breakfast while everyone gets ready), in-room laundry (pack half as many clothes!), more square footage than DVC 2BR.



I will check out that website and the other sites you mentioned.  I hadn't intended to go over new years but I have to go on a school break so I may have to book direct regardless- thanks for the tips!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

Hi, I am a Disneyland veteran contemplating my second visit to WDW.  The first time I went (November 2020) it was just me and my husband and we stayed at Caribbean Beach.  It was quite lovely but I am considering bringing three adult-sized teenage boys (17, 16, and 15) with us this time, so I am looking for a suite or something with 2 bathrooms and lots of bed space for them as they all have at least a double at home.

Our first WDW trip we ended up renting a car (just for convenience) so not having Disney transportation is not a big deal for us.

This place caught my eye because I've seen it mentioned here, so I went to look it up.  A two , or even three, bedroom suite?  For less than the price of a single regular room (so cramped for all those people)?  Wow.  It's definitely piqued my interest.

It seems from this thread that it's a vacation rental/vrbo/timeshare type place, but if I go directly to their website it appears that I can book directly through that website.

Is there advantage to booking via a certain method?
Is there anything else I need to know as far as major considerations/differences between staying off site vs. on site?

Thank you!
[/QUOTE]
As a family of 4 we always stayed at Disney Resorts until we found Bonnet Creek. Now we will never go back to Disney Resorts. Having the space to spread out is amazing. We can get up and have coffee on the balcony while kids sleep in. We can stay up late and not bother anyone. First day I always do a grocery run while kids swim (we have rental car). This allows us to save so much money - we eat a good hearty breakfast in the room, some lunches, we bring pizza and leftovers back and can put in frig., The unit has a blender so we make out own margaritas etc - heck that saved me from a $300 bar tab by itself. It allows us to toss our dirty clothes in washer every night so we pack half as much. The resort itself is so nice. Even with the Covid changes we have no complaints. Do not book directly unless you want to pay double. I always get quotes from Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades. The last 2 stays have been from owners listing on Ebay. We will be there from June 5 to June 14 in a 2 Bedroom deluxe and paid $1300. This is actually an increase from years past but I understand....everything has gone up. If you dont see dates listed on Ebay that you want simply message some of the owners that are posting and ask if they can get your dates. You still can not beat the value. You still feel like your in the "Disney Bubble". On Disney property I could always hear people in rooms next door. At BC we have never heard anyone in the connecting units or even in the hall ways. Its very peaceful. They do fun family activities like Movies at night on the lawn, make ice cream sundaes etc
I think you would be pleasantly surprised


----------



## tbssenterprises

Just wanted to add this link.  It gives a great history of the Bonnet Creek area.  https://www.yesterland.com/bonnet.html


----------



## kristenabelle

Hi all! Helping a friend who booked a stay on the timeshare side of the resort for November. I know many onsite/good neighbor benefits like EMH, FP+ are paused, but do guests here get length of stay when booking dining reservations? I assumed no, but wasn't sure and wanted to ask. Thanks so much!


----------



## Upatnoon

kristenabelle said:


> Hi all! Helping a friend who booked a stay on the timeshare side of the resort for November. I know many onsite/good neighbor benefits like EMH, FP+ are paused, but do guests here get length of stay when booking dining reservations? I assumed no, but wasn't sure and wanted to ask. Thanks so much!


WBC is not a Disney resort, it is not onsite, and there are no special Disney guest benefits or advantages of any kind and there never were any.

Some off-site resorts offered 60-day advance FP+ booking before the shutdown, but WBC was not on that list. The Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria Orlando, which are traditional luxury hotels next door to WBC, did offer those benefits before the shutdown.

The "good neighbor" hotel has confused many people into thinking they get some kind of special Disney benefits. That is not the case. A good neighbor hotel is about having met certain standards and they use it to advertise.


----------



## Tom_E_D

kristenabelle said:


> Hi all! Helping a friend who booked a stay on the timeshare side of the resort for November. I know many onsite/good neighbor benefits like EMH, FP+ are paused, but do guests here get length of stay when booking dining reservations? I assumed no, but wasn't sure and wanted to ask. Thanks so much!


You are correct. The Wyndhams do *not* get any of the Disney benefits that the "onsite" hotels do. That's true both of the hotel side (Wyndham Grand Orlando Bonnet Creek) and the timeshare side (Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort).


----------



## dioxide45

Upatnoon said:


> WBC is not a Disney resort, it is not onsite, and there are no special Disney guest benefits or advantages of any kind and there never were any.
> 
> Some off-site resorts offered 60-day advance FP+ booking before the shutdown, but WBC was not on that list. The Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria Orlando, which are traditional luxury hotels next door to WBC, did offer those benefits before the shutdown.
> 
> The "good neighbor" hotel has confused many people into thinking they get some kind of special Disney benefits. That is not the case. A good neighbor hotel is about having met certain standards and they use it to advertise.


This is what qualifications WDW puts on "good neighbor" hotels;


Offer a variety of accommodations including standard rooms, suites and villas
Provide Walt Disney World Resort information
Have a Guest Services desk to assist with Walt Disney World vacation planning
Offer transportation to Walt Disney World theme parks (a fee may apply)
I am also sure the hotel also pays Disney for this label so they can advertise with it.


----------



## CarolynFH

dioxide45 said:


> This is what qualifications WDW puts on "good neighbor" hotels;
> 
> 
> Offer a variety of accommodations including standard rooms, suites and villas
> Provide Walt Disney World Resort information
> Have a Guest Services desk to assist with Walt Disney World vacation planning
> Offer transportation to Walt Disney World theme parks (a fee may apply)
> I am also sure the hotel also pays Disney for this label so they can advertise with it.


Thanks for posting these requirements! Very helpful.


----------



## BostonEd

SYDCOLEMOM said:


> It seems from this thread that it's a vacation rental/vrbo/timeshare type place, but if I go directly to their website it appears that I can book directly through that website.
> 
> Is there advantage to booking via a certain method?


Booking directly through their website gives you a much better cancellation policy. These days, that's huge.

Booking through an owner or point rental site will save you a lot more money. And some even have half-decent cancellation policies sometimes, but still less flexible than booking direct. If you go this route, just make sure you read and re-read their cancellation policies.


----------



## kristenabelle

Upatnoon said:


> WBC is not a Disney resort, it is not onsite, and there are no special Disney guest benefits or advantages of any kind and there never were any.
> 
> Some off-site resorts offered 60-day advance FP+ booking before the shutdown, but WBC was not on that list. The Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria Orlando, which are traditional luxury hotels next door to WBC, did offer those benefits before the shutdown.
> 
> The "good neighbor" hotel has confused many people into thinking they get some kind of special Disney benefits. That is not the case. A good neighbor hotel is about having met certain standards and they use it to advertise.





Tom_E_D said:


> You are correct. The Wyndhams do *not* get any of the Disney benefits that the "onsite" hotels do. That's true both of the hotel side (Wyndham Grand Orlando Bonnet Creek) and the timeshare side (Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort).



Super helpful, thank you!


----------



## Meghan4

Do you guys know if Amazon will deliver groceries to the resort?  The last time we were at Disney, and we stayed in a cabin at Ft. Wilderness, they delivered there.


----------



## dioxide45

We checked in today. Our first stay at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek. Checkin was pretty painless, but I don't know why I need to talk to three people to checkin. We stay in timeshare A LOT, so I get the whole spiel to sign you up for a presentation, but why do I need to go to someone at a podium who just takes me to another person who then pitches the "gift". We didn't sign up since we are only here four nights. We are in a three bedroom deluxe in tower six on the third floor. Not a great view but the patio is HUGE and I can wave to all my peeps as they walk in the doors below us. I just need to learn how to wave like a royal LOL.

We walked around the resort, but haven't used the pools yet. Resort is smaller than I was expecting, but there are a lot of units. It did seem pretty busy and there are people almost everywhere. This is something we aren't used to at many other timeshares. There are usually quiet out of the way places, but there doesn't seem to be as many of those here. All of the grilling areas were pretty busy when we were out around dinner time. Tomorrow is forecast for rain, but we plan to take in the pools and lazy river on Wednesday! Will have more updates as we explore more.


----------



## JEng711

Question for anyone there now - we are staying in a 3 bedroom deluxe and have a very, very inquisitive 20 month old. 

Can someone do me the biggest favor and count how many outlets there are in the main areas, so I can bring plug covers? 

Additionally, how many side-by-side/facing each other sets of cabinets in the kitchen so I can at least bring removable locks for those? I know there are some single cabinets by the oven which I won't be able to lock but every little bit helps


----------



## sdoll

I heard a rumor that the hot tubs opened up this weekend.  Can anyone verify?


----------



## Cloudy

sdoll said:


> I heard a rumor that the hot tubs opened up this weekend.  Can anyone verify?



We were there the week of April 11th and the Hotel Hot Tub was open (between Tower 3 and Tower 6?).  The front desk said you needed reservations to use the hot tub but we did not find that to be the case.  Limit 5 people.  Limit 15 minutes.  People seemed to be accommodating.  I was waiting to get in with hubby so someone else who had been in 15 minutes got out so I could have a turn.


----------



## dioxide45

Cloudy said:


> We were there the week of April 11th and the Hotel Hot Tub was open (between Tower 3 and Tower 6?).  The front desk said you needed reservations to use the hot tub but we did not find that to be the case.  Limit 5 people.  Limit 15 minutes.  People seemed to be accommodating.  I was waiting to get in with hubby so someone else who had been in 15 minutes got out so I could have a turn.



I did not see any any hot tubs open while we were there last week. The only hot tub open that is between buildings 3 and 6 is the one that is associated with the Wyndham Grand hotel. Timeshare guests have access to hotel facilities though. All of the Club Wyndham hot tubs are still roped off. Some are void of water.

Why the hotel hot tub can be open and the timeshare ones not? Don't ask me...


----------



## dioxide45

sdoll said:


> I heard a rumor that the hot tubs opened up this weekend.  Can anyone verify?


We were there last week, checked out on Friday. I didn't see them really doing any work in or around the hot tubs. Some had no water and all were still roped off. So if they got them all up and running by Saturday or Sunday, they must be quick.


----------



## twocat

It looks like the hot tubs opened on Saturday April 24th based on a WBC Facebook post from someone who is there.


----------



## Ronda93

We stayed at WBC in 2011 and 2012.  Loved it.  What does the DIS hive-mind think about the no-guest policy in 2022?  I am planning a spring break trip (March 2022).  Would they block a period like that, or stick with holidays?


----------



## Biggen

Ronda93 said:


> We stayed at WBC in 2011 and 2012.  Loved it.  What does the DIS hive-mind think about the no-guest policy in 2022?  I am planning a spring break trip (March 2022).  Would they block a period like that, or stick with holidays?


As far as I know, it's only during those specific dates that were listed.  Its not all year long.


----------



## Upatnoon

Ronda93 said:


> We stayed at WBC in 2011 and 2012.  Loved it.  What does the DIS hive-mind think about the no-guest policy in 2022?  I am planning a spring break trip (March 2022).  Would they block a period like that, or stick with holidays?


Here are the blocked-out holidays for this year:

Memorial Day 
Independence Day
Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Year’s Eve 

Over at TUG, someone posted this in a Q&A about the new policy:

*Will this continue to 2022?*
This has not been ruled out. Given how many people seem to love the idea, I would say assume it will happen again next year.

In any case, if you are planning a trip during an extremely busy time, history can repeat itself. It should also be noted that they set a deadline for booking guest reservations, so you would know ahead of time if the period is blacked out.


----------



## Ronda93

Upatnoon said:


> Here are the blocked-out holidays for this year:
> 
> Memorial Day
> Independence Day
> Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Year’s Eve
> 
> Over at TUG, someone posted this in a Q&A about the new policy:
> 
> *Will this continue to 2022?*
> This has not been ruled out. Given how many people seem to love the idea, I would say assume it will happen again next year.
> 
> In any case, if you are planning a trip during an extremely busy time, history can repeat itself. It should also be noted that they set a deadline for booking guest reservations, so you would know ahead of time if the period is blacked out.


Thanks. Since they didn't launch the limitation until that period had passed last year, I'll keep watching. I hope that "season" is drawn out enough that they don't block it.


----------



## willmccready

twocat said:


> It looks like the hot tubs opened on Saturday April 24th based on a WBC Facebook post from someone who is there.



That’s right, they opened on the 24th.  We checked in on the 20th and there were only a few open on property with a 5 person capacity.  Starting on Saturday they all opened with no COVID-related capacity limits.


----------



## dioxide45

willmccready said:


> That’s right, they opened on the 24th.  We checked in on the 20th and there were only a few open on property with a 5 person capacity.  Starting on Saturday they all opened with no COVID-related capacity limits.


What spas were open on the 20th? We checked in on the 19th and there were no open hot tubs that we could see except the one associated with the Wyndham Grand hotel. All the Club Wyndham hot tubs were roped off. They were all still closed when we checked out on the 23rd.


----------



## willmccready

dioxide45 said:


> What spas were open on the 20th? We checked in on the 19th and there were no open hot tubs that we could see except the one associated with the Wyndham Grand hotel. All the Club Wyndham hot tubs were roped off. They were all still closed when we checked out on the 23rd.


You're correct, the only one (I heard someone say there were two but I only saw one) I saw open prior to the 24th was at the Wyndham Grand.  All spas at the Club Wyndham towers were roped off.


----------



## willmccready

dioxide45 said:


> What spas were open on the 20th? We checked in on the 19th and there were no open hot tubs that we could see except the one associated with the Wyndham Grand hotel. All the Club Wyndham hot tubs were roped off. They were all still closed when we checked out on the 23rd.


You're correct, the only one (I heard someone say there were two but I only saw one) I saw open prior to the 24th was at the Wyndham Grand.  All spas at the Club Wyndham towers were roped off.


----------



## twocat

The hot tubs opened on the 24th.

That your experience that the hot tubs associated with the Club pools weren't open during your stay that ended on the 23rd is not helpful and is inaccurate for anyone there on the 24th or later.  Again, the hot tubs opened on the 24th.

The Wyndham Grand hotel hot tub has been open for quite some time as has been documented here.



dioxide45 said:


> What spas were open on the 20th? We checked in on the 19th and there were no open hot tubs that we could see except the one associated with the Wyndham Grand hotel. All the Club Wyndham hot tubs were roped off. They were all still closed when we checked out on the 23rd.


----------



## dioxide45

twocat said:


> The hot tubs opened on the 24th.
> 
> That your experience that the hot tubs associated with the Club pools weren't open during your stay that ended on the 23rd is not helpful and is inaccurate for anyone there on the 24th or later.  Again, the hot tubs opened on the 24th.
> 
> The Wyndham Grand hotel hot tub has been open for quite some time as has been documented here.


I am not arguing that. Several people indicated multiple hot tubs were open before the 23rd. That simply wasn't the case. I was just pointing that out and correcting what was incorrect information. The only hot tub open prior to the 24th was the one associated with the hotel. I simply shared my experience with very specific dates. I am not sure how any of that is inaccurate. Perhaps unhelpful for those going on or after the 24th, but certainly wasn't inaccurate.


----------



## limace

Arriving tomorrow for our first stay. Man, it’s gonna be hot. How are crowds at the pools right now? And I can’t remember-are there DVD players?


----------



## limace

And we made it-out first stay. In tower two, 6th floor, nice view of pools and lake. The unit is great (though we realized at 10 when we went to bed that we have no bedding for hideabed-need to get our 11 year old to sleep since we’ve had a loooong day). Only bummer is the cheer convention-it’s pretty obnoxious. Shrieking teams competing with each other to yell from one pool to the next-my 15 year old asked why no one ever told her kids her age are so annoying. And one cheer mom and daughters jumped in the elevator with us just as door closed-kids masked but mom not. These are little elevators-argh. In hindsight I should’ve got out and caught the next one. I come from an area with really high mask compliance so this is disconcerting.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

limace said:


> And we made it-out first stay. In tower two, 6th floor, nice view of pools and lake. The unit is great (though we realized at 10 when we went to bed that we have no bedding for hideabed-need to get our 11 year old to sleep since we’ve had a loooong day). Only bummer is the cheer convention-it’s pretty obnoxious. Shrieking teams competing with each other to yell from one pool to the next-my 15 year old asked why no one ever told her kids her age are so annoying. And one cheer mom and daughters jumped in the elevator with us just as door closed-kids masked but mom not. These are little elevators-argh. In hindsight I should’ve got out and caught the next one. I come from an area with really high mask compliance so this is disconcerting.




Yikes! Yeah, that mask thing would have me upset. Is WBC not in the county with the mask mandate as well? Any idea how long those cheerleaders will be around? Sounds like a bit of a nightmare...


----------



## dioxide45

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Yikes! Yeah, that mask thing would have me upset. Is WBC not in the county with the mask mandate as well? Any idea how long those cheerleaders will be around? Sounds like a bit of a nightmare...


We are at Sheraton Vistana Resort and there are cheerleaders here too. I asked when many check out and was told Monday (today) and some will be here till Tuesday. (tomorrow).


----------



## Biggen

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Yikes! Yeah, that mask thing would have me upset. Is WBC not in the county with the mask mandate as well? Any idea how long those cheerleaders will be around? Sounds like a bit of a nightmare...


There are no mask mandates in Florida. Nothing that can be enforced anyway. Gov DeSantis banned all mask mandates enacted by municipalities months ago and just today revoked all local emergency orders that municipalities tried to enact as far as Covid is concerned.
https://www.mypanhandle.com/news/go...l-local-covid-19-emergency-orders-in-florida/
Private businesses can still do what they want, but this new order will put heavy pressure on private businesses to remove mask restrictions in the state of Florida. The confusion that is about to erupt will be enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Meghan4

How do you book one of the presidential suites? Is it worth it?


----------



## dioxide45

--


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Biggen said:


> There are no mask mandates in Florida. Nothing that can be enforced anyway. Gov DeSantis banned all mask mandates enacted by municipalities months ago and just today revoked all local emergency orders that municipalities tried to enact as far as Covid is concerned.
> https://www.mypanhandle.com/news/go...l-local-covid-19-emergency-orders-in-florida/
> Private businesses can still do what they want, but this new order will put heavy pressure on private businesses to remove mask restrictions in the state of Florida. The confusion that is about to erupt will be enjoyable to watch.




Yeah, just saw this as well. It will definitely put a lot of pressure on the business, both ways. If they want to enforce masks, it will be difficult.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Ok, odd question maybe..
I tried searching for it, but it came up with no results. 
I remember when we used to stay here around 2010-2015 ish, they had the Disney TV feed with Must Do with Stacey playing. Do they still have the Disney Resort TV feed coming in? Just curious...


----------



## Duck143

Just got back from a week at WBC in a 2br.  I found that over 50% of people were not wearing masks inside and over 90% weren't wearing them outside.  The spas are all open; you need your own tubes for the lazy river and there is a air pump you can use for inflating.  The people working at this resort are some of nicest, most helpful of any place I have ever stayed.  Our mattress was so bad, we couldn't sleep the first night and DH ended up with one of the kids in their room.  We notified the front desk and had a new mattress delivered before 11am and someone came in to make it with new sheets too.  It was incredible. This resort is very attentive and well run!  Any questions, let me know!


----------



## sdoll

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Ok, odd question maybe..
> I tried searching for it, but it came up with no results.
> I remember when we used to stay here around 2010-2015 ish, they had the Disney TV feed with Must Do with Stacey playing. Do they still have the Disney Resort TV feed coming in? Just curious...


 
We were there in September and I believe Stacy was with us!


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Hey - Just booked 5 nights at WBCR next week.  We have stayed there before, but obviously not in a while, but now my youngest has had his first vaccine shot we are feeling brace.  Anwyay, I could only get 5 nights, and we will be remote schooling and remote working while there so I want to make the most of my time.   Has anyone used Instacart or Shipt to get groceries delivered?   We have a car, but I don't want to check in and go right back out to the store.   How do they get through the front gate?  Do we meet them in the lobby of our building?  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Biggen

Have they gotten rid of all those crazy plexi glass shields yet in the lobby that makes it hard to hold a conversation with the front desk? Also, can you actually sit at the pool bar now?


----------



## dioxide45

Biggen said:


> Have they gotten rid of all those crazy plexi glass shields yet in the lobby that makes it hard to hold a conversation with the front desk? Also, can you actually sit at the pool bar now?


People were sitting at the pool bar when we were there in April.


----------



## KayKayJS

Headed to Hilton bonnet creek for the first time next weekend. Any water activities or good things for toddlers? If not we will just swim!


----------



## Upatnoon

KayKayJS said:


> Headed to Hilton bonnet creek for the first time next weekend. Any water activities or good things for toddlers? If not we will just swim!


This thread is about Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the timeshare resort.  It was the first resort built in the area next to the Caribbean Beach resort off Chelonia Parkway.

One of the towers in the WBC complex is the Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek, a traditional luxury hotel.

Hilton Bonnet Creek is next door in a building it shares with the Waldorf Astoria Orlando.

Further down the road is JW Marriott Orlando Bonnet Creek Resort & Spa. It is the newest resort.


----------



## BostonEd

Upatnoon said:


> This thread is about Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the timeshare resort.  It was the first resort built in the area next to the Caribbean Beach resort off Chelonia Parkway.


I wonder if one of the mods could edit the thread title. The Bonnet Creek area has certainly changed since the first "we looooove (part 1)" post.


----------



## msfredna

GatorMomInNC said:


> Hey - Just booked 5 nights at WBCR next week.  We have stayed there before, but obviously not in a while, but now my youngest has had his first vaccine shot we are feeling brace.  Anwyay, I could only get 5 nights, and we will be remote schooling and remote working while there so I want to make the most of my time.   Has anyone used Instacart or Shipt to get groceries delivered?   We have a car, but I don't want to check in and go right back out to the store.   How do they get through the front gate?  Do we meet them in the lobby of our building?  Any help appreciated.


 
We have used Shipt for grocery delivery at WBCR but prefer to have groceries delivered by Wal-Mart.


----------



## jvsims

Are Disney AP holders still restricted to 3 park pass reservation days at one time if they have a Bonnet Creek reservation?


----------



## CarolynFH

jvsims said:


> Are Disney AP holders still restricted to 3 park pass reservation days at one time if they have a Bonnet Creek reservation?


Yes, any Disney AP holder who doesn’t have an onsite reservation is limited to 3 park pass reservations at a time. ETA Bonnet Creek “feels” as if it were onsite, but it sits on land that Disney doesn’t own and is therefore considered offsite.


----------



## Gearbm95

Does anyone know if you’re able to use the pool at the Waldorf while staying at the Hilton? The pool at Waldorf seems a little quieter than the Hilton one with the lazy river and such.


----------



## Biggen

Gearbm95 said:


> Does anyone know if you’re able to use the pool at the Waldorf while staying at the Hilton? The pool at Waldorf seems a little quieter than the Hilton one with the lazy river and such.


May want to create a new thread for this question to get better exposure since this thread is only about WBC.


----------



## BK2014

To answer your question, I believe pre-covid was yes.  Don't know if that has changed.


----------



## RangerPooh

Last summer when we stayed at WBC you had to wear/show a wristband to verify that you were staying onsite for pool access. Is this still the case?


----------



## missingdisneymore

We were given wristbands last month.


----------



## friedela

BarryS said:


> People on this thread have had luck with rentals from ebay, through Ken Price at www.vacationupgrades.com, through Vacation Strategy www.vacationstrategy.com, Farrell's Vacations, and others.



Just wanted to say thank you for this thread and information! We have been corresponding with Ken and he has been super helpful! The location, price and reviews of Bonnet Creek look amazing and the money we are saving from not staying on site made the difference between not being able to afford to go and booking a trip. The videos of Bonnet Creek look amazing, we feel like we have found a piece of gold we never would have known about had it not been for this thread!


----------



## AGaley

Have any of you had trouble with Uber/Lyft while staying at WBC?
We stayed onsite in March and had several issues while trying to get to/from Universal using ride share.  I'm nervous about using it for my WBC trip in July.
We will need transport from/to the airport.  
We will have access to a car once we get to WBC, but would it be cheaper to ride share rather than pay for parking at the parks?
All advice/comments are appreciated.


----------



## Justbranches5

We are staying at WBC next week and have a lot of "splurges" planned, so we need a couple of inexpensive, but good,  dinner ideas near the resort (not McDonald's LOL, but maybe a notch or two above .  
Looking for some places with good food where 2 adults, 2 teens and 1 child can eat for under $60.00 or so...like a really good sub shop or excellent burger place.

ALSO, any great ice cream or treat places near WBC?


)...TIA!


----------



## dioxide45

Justbranches5 said:


> We are staying at WBC next week and have a lot of "splurges" planned, so we need a couple of inexpensive, but good,  dinner ideas near the resort (not McDonald's LOL, but maybe a notch or two above )...TIA!


Not sure what you mean by inexpensive, shoot even McDonalds is expensive these days IMO. We really like Saltgrass Steakhouse out at the corner of 535 and Vineland.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

Here now. Just wanted to report the tubes are back in the lazy river. The resort seems packed to capacity as well.


----------



## Upatnoon

Justbranches5 said:


> We are staying at WBC next week and have a lot of "splurges" planned, so we need a couple of inexpensive, but good,  dinner ideas near the resort (not McDonald's LOL, but maybe a notch or two above )...TIA!


You want cheap? Drive over to Wawa and get some nice big subs or some of the many other things on their menu.

A bit further down the street is the Winn-Dixie grocery store, so you can also grab some breakfast stuff or deli items. Eating a few light meals in your room is going to save you the most.

Disney Springs also has some more affordable places to eat, such as the Earl of Sandwich and Chicken Guy.


----------



## Ro<3

I had a couple of questions bc this will be our first trip here. 
- should we buy and pack our own tubes for lazy river?  I’ve seen resort supplies them, but then also that you buy at resort for personal use/keep.
- we are combining visiting family and a vacation; is there a way for family members to visit us at the resort?  If so, can they hang by the pool with us?


----------



## dioxide45

Upatnoon said:


> You want cheap? Drive over to Wawa and get some nice big subs or some of the many other things on their menu.
> 
> A bit further down the street is the Winn-Dixie grocery store, so you can also grab some breakfast stuff or deli items. Eating a few light meals in your room is going to save you the most.
> 
> Disney Springs also has some more affordable places to eat, such as the Earl of Sandwich and Chicken Guy.


I agree on Winn-Dixie. You can get a pretty big bucket of chicken wings (many different flavors) from their deli for only $19.99 with their loyalty card. Buy a jar of refrigerated blue cheese and maybe some type of side you can bake and you have a pretty cheap meal that will feed four.


----------



## Justbranches5

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure what you mean by inexpensive, shoot even McDonalds is expensive these days IMO. We really like Saltgrass Steakhouse out at the corner of 535 and Vineland.


Looking for some places with good food where 2 adults, 2 teens and 1 child can eat for under $60.00 or so...like a really good sub shop or excellent burger place


----------



## dioxide45

Justbranches5 said:


> Looking for some places with good food where 2 adults, 2 teens and 1 child can eat for under $60.00 or so...like a really good sub shop or excellent burger place


While it is a chain, mostly in Florida (and a few other states), Miller's Ale House is pretty good and may be doable for that price. I would suggest the location down on 535 near Osceola Parkway instead of the one up in Lake Buena Vista. That one up there is mobbed because it is right in the thick of a lot of resorts and hotels.


----------



## FireflyFi

Parking question - another couple is planning on staying with us and will have their own car. Can we both park at the resort? And for free?


----------



## CarolynFH

Justbranches5 said:


> Looking for some places with good food where 2 adults, 2 teens and 1 child can eat for under $60.00 or so...like a really good sub shop or excellent burger place


We also like the Miller’s Ale House on 192 at the corner of E. Orange Lake Blvd. I think the food there is better than the one nearest to WBC. There are a number of other good restaurants down 192 that way too. Check the online menus for Ford’s Garage and for Flippers Pizzeria - Google for Flippers locations, there are several.


----------



## Lisa P.

Ro<3 said:


> - should we buy and pack our own tubes for lazy river?
> - we are combining visiting family and a vacation; is there a way for family members to visit us at the resort?  If so, can they hang by the pool with us?


Sorry I don't know about the lazy river pools... Club Wyndham Ocean Blvd in N. Myrtle Beach had the tubes available at both of their lazy rivers last month as well as all of their hot tubs & activities/amenities open. But that's SC. Don't know the status in FL.

Re: visitors, you're not able to have a large group gathering of day guests. Pool visitors are expected to wear their wristband room keys, especially the adults and older kids. Some gates/doors may only be opened by scanning the wristbands, including the entrance doors to each tower's lobby.

So, if the visiting family (especially the adults) plus your entire family will fit within your max room occupancy, then just add them to your reservation's name list when you check-in. Also, at check-in, ask for the number of wristbands & car passes (mirror tags) that you'll need, including theirs. When they arrive, have them tell the gate guard that they're checking in to [your name]'s room #1234 - they'll check the computer for name and room # and let them in. Meet them at the lobby entrance door of your building (because it's locked) and give them their wristbands & car pass.



FireflyFi said:


> Parking question - another couple is planning on staying with us and will have their own car. Can we both park at the resort? And for free?


If you are talking about Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek (timeshare condos), then yes. We've requested and been given 2 car passes for stays in 1BR and 2BR units. So far, parking is still free for all guests at CWBC. Parking fees are in effect at the hotel.


----------



## FireflyFi

Lisa P. said:


> If you are talking about Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek (timeshare condos), then yes.



I was talking about the condos, so thank you!


----------



## jrsharp21

Is there any sort of walkway/trail to Caribbean Beach Resort from Bonnet Creek?


----------



## dioxide45

jrsharp21 said:


> Is there any sort of walkway/trail to Caribbean Beach Resort from Bonnet Creek?


No


----------



## Upatnoon

dioxide45 said:


> No


As the old saying goes, you can't there from here. 

From WBC you can walk to the Hilton and Waldorf but that's it. There are no paths to anywhere on Disney property.


----------



## Frederic Civish

I asked this on another thread, but is it possible to use Worldmark time share to stay at the Wyndham resort at Bonnet Creek?


----------



## dioxide45

Frederic Civish said:


> I asked this on another thread, but is it possible to use Worldmark time share to stay at the Wyndham resort at Bonnet Creek?


Yes, but in a roundabout way that isn't an ideal use of Worldmark credits. I suspect the people over on TUG know more about how this works.


----------



## jrsharp21

Thanks all on the great info and answers to questions. Just made my final installment payment on our 2 bedroom suite for our September trip. Excited to stay here for the first time.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Justbranches5 said:


> We are staying at WBC next week and have a lot of "splurges" planned, so we need a couple of inexpensive, but good,  dinner ideas near the resort (not McDonald's LOL, but maybe a notch or two above .
> Looking for some places with good food where 2 adults, 2 teens and 1 child can eat for under $60.00 or so...like a really good sub shop or excellent burger place.
> 
> ALSO, any great ice cream or treat places near WBC?
> 
> 
> )...TIA!


What about Costco pre-made meals that you need to heat up? They have taco kits, lasagna, etc. Not quite cooking but way cheaper than a restaurant. InstantCart will deliver.


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> I agree on Winn-Dixie. You can get a pretty big bucket of chicken wings (many different flavors) from their deli for only $19.99 with their loyalty card. Buy a jar of refrigerated blue cheese and maybe some type of side you can bake and you have a pretty cheap meal that will feed four.


Well, I was in the Winn-Dixie this evening. Those chicken wings are now $5 higher! A 25% increase to $24.99. Still a pretty good deal, but prices are up everywhere.


----------



## dioxide45

EllenMurphy said:


> What about Costco pre-made meals that you need to heat up? They have taco kits, lasagna, etc. Not quite cooking but way cheaper than a restaurant. InstantCart will deliver.


One would certainly want delivery from Costco, the closest one is a long ways away. I don't even know if the Costco Business Center over on Orange Blossom Trail has these types of food items. If not, it will be getting delivered from even further away. Likely at least a half hour drive.


----------



## Lisa P.

The ice cream shop at CWBC is called Scooops and it's located in the same building as the main check-in lobby. Exit the lobby toward the activities desk and look over toward the pool area. It's immediately to your right. Yum!


----------



## EllenMurphy

dioxide45 said:


> One would certainly want delivery from Costco, the closest one is a long ways away. I don't even know if the Costco Business Center over on Orange Blossom Trail has these types of food items. If not, it will be getting delivered from even further away. Likely at least a half hour drive.


I checked and InstantCart does deliver from Costco to Club Bonnet Creek. So, that is an option for those that want the Costco pre-made meals. There is a Costco (not business) in Garden Park 20 mins away. I mean, where I live my Costco is 20 mins away from me and I have often used Instant Cart for Costco delivery esp when I did not want to go into the crowded store  Just another option


----------



## twocat

Justbranches5 said:


> Looking for some places with good food where 2 adults, 2 teens and 1 child can eat for under $60.00 or so...like a really good sub shop or excellent burger place



Publix makes a great made-to-order sub at their deli counter.  Expect to wait a bit because they're really popular.  Their fried chicken is also excellent if you like a heavier breading and you can't wrong with a rotisserie chicken and a few sides from the hot food counter.  Any of those options is going to be about $20-25 or so.

There are 2 Publix grocery stores nearby.  There's one across from the outlet mall on Vineland and the other is on 192 across from the Walmart Supercenter.


----------



## Twilghtsprkle

First time staying (2 nights before we move over to Disney).  A couple of hiccups.  While we did have early check in, they hadn’t left bedding for the fold out (found out as the kids wanted to go to sleep).  And then a few of the power outlets don’t seem to work. I thought my phone had been charging overnight but found out this morning that it hadn’t.  Then I started freaking out when the second outlet I tried didn’t work either.


----------



## disney gym mom

I’m sure it’s in here somewhere but are there irons/ironing boards in the suites or do we have to request one?


----------



## missingdisneymore

Twilghtsprkle said:


> First time staying (2 nights before we move over to Disney).  A couple of hiccups.  While we did have early check in, they hadn’t left bedding for the fold out (found out as the kids wanted to go to sleep).  And then a few of the power outlets don’t seem to work. I thought my phone had been charging overnight but found out this morning that it hadn’t.  Then I started freaking out when the second outlet I tried didn’t work either.


Some of the outlets are controlled by a wall switch. We found this out the hard way as well.  
During our last day, the bedding for the sofa bed was in one of the bedroom closets, not the hallway closet like usual.


----------



## missingdisneymore

disney gym mom said:


> I’m sure it’s in here somewhere but are there irons/ironing boards in the suites or do we have to request one?


Every condo unit has an iron and ironing board, usually in the hallway closet.


----------



## Cynt

Do the 3 bedroom condos have 3 bathrooms?


----------



## missingdisneymore

Cynt said:


> Do the 3 bedroom condos have 3 bathrooms?


2 bathrooms


----------



## Cynt

missingdisneymore said:


> 2 bathrooms



Thx.

Awww man we really need a 3rd bathroom. Hmm we might get two 2 bdrms.


----------



## Upatnoon

Cynt said:


> Thx.
> 
> Awww man we really need a 3rd bathroom. Hmm we might get two 2 bdrms.


In the master, there is a sink and tub and then the connected room with the shower and another sink.

The 2-bedroom unit in total has 3 sink and mirror combos. Two showers and two toilets.

I think the 3-bedroom is similar but I think there is another sink/mirror combo, so 4 sink-mirror combos.


----------



## dioxide45

Upatnoon said:


> I think the 3-bedroom is similar but I think there is another sink/mirror combo, so 4 sink-mirror combos.


This is correct about the 3BR. However, two of the sink and mirror combos are in the master beth. The guest bath has a sink and mirror combo outside the door to the main guest bath where the tub/shower is along with the other sink and mirror combo.


----------



## Justbranches5

Lisa P. said:


> Sorry I don't know about the lazy river pools... Club Wyndham Ocean Blvd in N. Myrtle Beach had the tubes available at both of their lazy rivers last month as well as all of their hot tubs & activities/amenities open. But that's SC. Don't know the status in FL.
> 
> 
> 
> The floats are BACK In the Lazy rivers as of 6/11/21 for sure!
> No need to bring your own!


----------



## missingdisneymore

Upatnoon said:


> In the master, there is a sink and tub and then the connected room with the shower and another sink.
> 
> The 2-bedroom unit in total has 3 sink and mirror combos. Two showers and two toilets.
> 
> I think the 3-bedroom is similar but I think there is another sink/mirror combo, so 4 sink-mirror combos.


Two and three-bedroom units are a little bit different based on what building/phase  they were built in, it seems. We have had two bedroom units that had The master bathroom and then the second bathroom was one single room with the tub/sink/toilet. We’ve also had two bedroom units where there was a smaller tub/toilet area with a sink and then another sink just outside of that room. And yet another two bedroom configuration where there was a tub and toilet and one room with one single sink in another room outside of that.
We stayed in a three-bedroom this last time and there was a full bathroom with a tub/sink/toilet and then another sink area open to the hallway just outside of that room. It was not a separate room with a door. I did inquire as I would have preferred three full bathrooms and was told three bedroom units do not provide this, and only some provide the added separate sink space like described above.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

I'm sure I'm this has already been announced (a long time ago), but *the bell service is no longer accepting groceries* because "their policy has changed." Thankfully, our Walmart delivery person was extremely helpful and understanding and will hang on to them for a little longer (until we get to the resort). Just giving a heads-up for others who plan to have groceries delivered.


----------



## jrsharp21

Does Vacation Strategy reach out to you to finalize your reservation details before your arrival date?


----------



## EllenMurphy

NOLA_Tink said:


> I'm sure I'm this has already been announced (a long time ago), but *the bell service is no longer accepting groceries* because "their policy has changed." Thankfully, our Walmart delivery person was extremely helpful and understanding and will hang on to them for a little longer (until we get to the resort). Just giving a heads-up for others who plan to have groceries delivered.


So, what are the options? Arrange for groceries when you are actually there or you can no longer order any groceries?


----------



## dioxide45

EllenMurphy said:


> So, what are the options? Arrange for groceries when you are actually there or you can no longer order any groceries?


Those would be the two options. If you want grocery delivery, be there when they deliver.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

EllenMurphy said:


> So, what are the options? Arrange for groceries when you are actually there or you can no longer order any groceries?


Correct. That's the information that we were given. If you want groceries, you must be present to receive them yourself because belll services will refuse the delivery.
In our case, I thought we would be in Orlando by 8 pm, but we had a delay and arrived closer to 9 pm. Thankfully, our grocery delivery person was amazingly understanding and very helpful; otherwise, I don't know what else we would have done about our order.


----------



## KK505

Hi everyone! My family of 6 will be staying at WBC 9/8-9/15 in a “2BD accessible Deluxe.”  I booked through Airbnb before remembering DISboards is such a wealth of knowledge so I’m pleasantly surprised and happy to find this threads so I can learn more about where we are staying!  I’m wondering what is the current recommendation in terms of tower requests? Are there towers with more updated fixtures? Which tower has fireworks view (now that WDW announced return of MK and Epcot fireworks)?  Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences!!


----------



## The Iron Giant

We've stayed many times at WBC and just wanted to throw out an endorsement for Vacation Upgrades.  We've used both Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategies over the years and only had great service from each.  But what puts Vacation Upgrades over the top, for us, is that Ken Price will attempt to rebook your stay at 60 days out and can sometimes dramatically lower your costs.  For our 10 day trip in August, we got quotes from both and Vacation Upgrades was $200 lower to start so we booked with them.  At the 60 day mark, Ken emailed us and let us know he was successful in rebooking our reservation and he saved us another $950!  Obviously, it all depends on availability and they can't promise they will be able to rebook the reservation, but they will always try.


----------



## gunderda

Twilghtsprkle said:


> First time staying (2 nights before we move over to Disney).  A couple of hiccups.  While we did have early check in, they hadn’t left bedding for the fold out (found out as the kids wanted to go to sleep).  And then a few of the power outlets don’t seem to work. I thought my phone had been charging overnight but found out this morning that it hadn’t.  Then I started freaking out when the second outlet I tried didn’t work either.



We've stayed here a few times over the years and I always have issues with their outlets! Usually my charging cord just acts funny when plugged into them. And I've noticed it at other Wyndham resorts too. It's so weird.


----------



## boltsfan

We booked Wyndam Bonnet Creek for this Thanksgiving. through VRBO back in February.  We were just notified by the owner today, our reservation was canceled because WBC is no longer accepting owner transfers to third party.  This seemed odd so I checked WRBO and noticed their are still over 50 units available for that week between $799-999 a night.  We paid $1300 for 6 nights back in February.  It seems that rates have gone up and the owner wants to take advantage of that fact.   i called bonnet creek they hung up on me twice. LOL  Our only option now is report this management company to VRBO but it puts us in a bind and may have to cancel the trip.  Has anyone else heard of this policy or experiance a simular sinario?  Quite honestly I doubt i will use a third party rental ever again.


----------



## dioxide45

boltsfan said:


> We booked Wyndam Bonnet Creek for this Thanksgiving. through VRBO back in February.  We were just notified by the owner today, our reservation was canceled because WBC is no longer accepting owner transfers to third party.  This seemed odd so I checked WRBO and noticed their are still over 50 units available for that week between $799-999 a night.  We paid $1300 for 6 nights back in February.  It seems that rates have gone up and the owner wants to take advantage of that fact.   i called bonnet creek they hung up on me twice. LOL  Our only option now is report this management company to VRBO but it puts us in a bind and may have to cancel the trip.  Has anyone else heard of this policy or experiance a simular sinario?  Quite honestly I doubt i will use a third party rental ever again.


This is correct. There was a recent policy implemented where owners can't add guest names to reservations at certain resorts during certain peak travel dates. This was posted in this thread a while back starting in post #6228.


----------



## Twilghtsprkle

gunderda said:


> We've stayed here a few times over the years and I always have issues with their outlets! Usually my charging cord just acts funny when plugged into them. And I've noticed it at other Wyndham resorts too. It's so weird.


Good to know it is not just me.  You use your phone for so much now so not having it charge overnight was not good!
We are at BLT now and have no issues with charging.  every cord news works.


----------



## CarolynFH

boltsfan said:


> We booked Wyndam Bonnet Creek for this Thanksgiving. through VRBO back in February.  We were just notified by the owner today, our reservation was canceled because WBC is no longer accepting owner transfers to third party.  This seemed odd so I checked WRBO and noticed their are still over 50 units available for that week between $799-999 a night.  We paid $1300 for 6 nights back in February.  It seems that rates have gone up and the owner wants to take advantage of that fact.   i called bonnet creek they hung up on me twice. LOL  Our only option now is report this management company to VRBO but it puts us in a bind and may have to cancel the trip.  Has anyone else heard of this policy or experiance a simular sinario?  Quite honestly I doubt i will use a third party rental ever again.


Yes, as @dioxide45 said, this is true. Wyndham implemented a restriction on guest certificates for popular times like Thanksgiving to allow other owners to book those dates for themselves. It’s caused some problems because it doesn’t just apply to renters, it applies to owners’ family members too. If the owner’s name isn’t on the reservation, it’s cancelled.


----------



## Holly0979

msfredna said:


> We have used Shipt for grocery delivery at WBCR but prefer to have groceries delivered by Wal-Mart.


Which walmart do you get your groceries delivered from?  I think there are two nearby now? Do you have to be waiting in the lobby or do they call you when they arrive or are close to arriving for you to go meet them? I know bell services no longer accept the deliveries. Not sure how this works but would live to try it


----------



## jrsharp21

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, as @dioxide45 said, this is true. Wyndham implemented a restriction on guest certificates for popular times like Thanksgiving to allow other owners to book those dates for themselves. It’s caused some problems because it doesn’t just apply to renters, it applies to owners’ family members too. If the owner’s name isn’t on the reservation, it’s cancelled.



Would this effect reservations through Vacation Strategy? We are booked for the end of September and haven't heard anything from Vacation Strategy.


----------



## dioxide45

jrsharp21 said:


> Would this effect reservations through Vacation Strategy? We are booked for the end of September and haven't heard anything from Vacation Strategy.


It would, but end of September is not any of the dates that are impacted.


----------



## kernowkid

Hi all- first time poster. I'm hopefully taking my sister to DW in October and are staying at Bonnet Creek, but I'm starting to second guess myself because we would be relying entirely on Uber/Lyft, do you think this is practical?

I haven't driven in 10 years and am in the UK so the idea of driving in the US is too terrifying. I've budgeted for a daily Uber/Lyft expense and am familiar with using them, so I'm mainly just concerned that availability and wait times will mean it's not going to be practical and will create a lot of problems for going to the parks 5/6 days a week. Has anyone else managed a holiday and not hired a car?


----------



## jrsharp21

dioxide45 said:


> It would, but end of September is not any of the dates that are impacted.



Thank you. I emailed Vacation Strategy and hadn't heard back from them.


----------



## dioxide45

kernowkid said:


> Hi all- first time poster. I'm hopefully taking my sister to DW in October and are staying at Bonnet Creek, but I'm starting to second guess myself because we would be relying entirely on Uber/Lyft, do you think this is practical?
> 
> I haven't driven in 10 years and am in the UK so the idea of driving in the US is too terrifying. I've budgeted for a daily Uber/Lyft expense and am familiar with using them, so I'm mainly just concerned that availability and wait times will mean it's not going to be practical and will create a lot of problems for going to the parks 5/6 days a week. Has anyone else managed a holiday and not hired a car?


Uber/Lyft should be doable. Just plan for surge pricing at certain peak park opening and closing times. Not sure if that is usually an issue, but could be. Also consider that WBC has a theme park shuttle. The schedules aren't ideal, but it is a decent and fairly cheap alternative. There is a fee.


----------



## Upatnoon

Here are the WBC dates that are blocked for guest reservations in 2021. If you aren't a Wyndham owner, you're a guest.

Memorial Day (May 28 – June 2) 
Independence Day (June 25 – July 9)
Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Year’s Eve (Nov. 19-27 & Dec. 17 – Jan. 2, 2022)


----------



## CarolynFH

Upatnoon said:


> Here are the WBC dates that are blocked for guest reservations in 2021. If you aren't a Wyndham owner, you're a guest.
> 
> Memorial Day (May 28 – June 2)
> Independence Day (June 25 – July 9)
> Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Year’s Eve (Nov. 19-27 & Dec. 17 – Jan. 2, 2022)


Yes, and if even one day of your reservation is included (e.g. check in on the last day blocked), your entire reservation can be canceled.


----------



## dioxide45

It looks like there are now even more restrictions. If you have a rental at WBC that crosses a weekend, you need to look at this!

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...il&utm_campaign=cw_geoff&utm_content=<strong>


----------



## Tom_E_D

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like there are now even more restrictions. If you have a rental at WBC that crosses a weekend, you need to look at this!
> 
> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...il&utm_campaign=cw_geoff&utm_content=<strong>


Wow, was that just posted today? They didn't give people much notice, did they? I feel sorry for the people who just reached deals to rent and hadn't filed the "paperwork" yet. Both owners and renters.


----------



## CarolynFH

Tom_E_D said:


> Wow, was that just posted today? They didn't give people much notice, did they? I feel sorry for the people who just reached deals to rent and hadn't filed the "paperwork" yet. Both owners and renters.


Yes, just posted last night, no warning (same as the initial restriction notice - sent out via email on a Friday evening, only two hours before the deadline to do something about Memorial Day stays).  Long discussion about it on TUG, with speculation about workarounds that owners might use for their guests (including renters).


----------



## FireflyJar

Wow. We had just received our offer and hadn't paid the deposit for September yet. Looks like we're not staying at WBC now...anyone have a recommendation for a property with similar amenities?


----------



## dioxide45

FireflyJar said:


> Wow. We had just received our offer and hadn't paid the deposit for September yet. Looks like we're not staying at WBC now...anyone have a recommendation for a property with similar amenities?


While it won't come close to Bonnet Creek, you could consider Vistana Resort or even another big hotel brand timeshare like Marriott's Grande Vista or Harbour Lake.


----------



## dioxide45

FireflyJar said:


> Wow. We had just received our offer and hadn't paid the deposit for September yet. Looks like we're not staying at WBC now...anyone have a recommendation for a property with similar amenities?


I should add, that it is still possible for the owner to add two guest certificates per year to a reservation in the restricted dates. So it is possible that you could still have the reservation. Who did you rent through?


----------



## FireflyJar

dioxide45 said:


> I should add, that it is still possible for the owner to add two guest certificates per year to a reservation in the restricted dates. So it is possible that you could still have the reservation. Who did you rent through?


We were working with Vacation Upgrades.  Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## FireflyJar

dioxide45 said:


> While it won't come close to Bonnet Creek, you could consider Vistana Resort or even another big hotel brand timeshare like Marriott's Grande Vista or Harbour Lake.


I'll definitely look into those. So disappointed about WBC, but maybe we'll find another hidden gem. Thanks!


----------



## jrsharp21

We have a paid in full reservation at Bonnet Creek through Vacation Strategy for September 23-28. If I am reading the notice correctly, our reservation is going to get canceled?


----------



## FireflyJar

jrsharp21 said:


> We have a paid in full reservation at Bonnet Creek through Vacation Strategy for September 23-28. If I am reading the notice correctly, our reservation is going to get canceled?


It looked to me that if you had your name on the reservation prior to June 18th, you were okay. Crossed fingers...sounds like you made  it before the cutoff.


----------



## dioxide45

FireflyJar said:


> It looked to me that if you had your name on the reservation prior to June 18th, you were okay. Crossed fingers...sounds like you made  it before the cutoff.


They really need to check with Vacation Strategy. A lot of the big Wyndham owners don't add the guest name to a reservation until 15 days prior to checkin. So it is possible that there is a reservation there but the guest name is not yet added and the reservation could still be cancelled.


----------



## FireflyJar

dioxide45 said:


> They really need to check with Vacation Strategy. A lot of the big Wyndham owners don't add the guest name to a reservation until 15 days prior to checkin. So it is possible that there is a reservation there but the guest name is not yet added and the reservation could still be cancelled.


Yikes. Good point! This sounds like it might become a disaster for the bigger owners as well as their renters/guests.


----------



## jrsharp21

FireflyJar said:


> It looked to me that if you had your name on the reservation prior to June 18th, you were okay. Crossed fingers...sounds like you made  it before the cutoff.



I made the deposit with Vacation Strategy on March 10th. The final payment on the reservation was made June 7th.


----------



## jrsharp21

dioxide45 said:


> They really need to check with Vacation Strategy. A lot of the big Wyndham owners don't add the guest name to a reservation until 15 days prior to checkin. So it is possible that there is a reservation there but the guest name is not yet added and the reservation could still be cancelled.



Just sent an email to Vacation Strategy with the link to the Wyndham notice. Hoping they respond with some good news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jrsharp21

Just heard from Vacation Strategy. They assigned my name to reservation prior to June 18th! Woo hoo!


----------



## Jnjtrio

Wow on these weekend dates being added. I have 2 different rooms for a multi generation trip in November, weekends not added *so far*.  Going to have to call about making sure name added early incase of more surprises.  I feel really bad for those families who have planned special trips with scheduled flights etc.


----------



## jrsharp21

Jnjtrio said:


> Wow on these weekend dates being added. I have 2 different rooms for a multi generation trip in November, weekends not added *so far*.  Going to have to call about making sure name added early incase of more surprises.  I feel really bad for those families who have planned special trips with scheduled flights etc.



I was almost in this panic mode. We are headed down for my daughters birthday and have two families staying in one of the suites at BC. Everyone has airline tickets and park tickets already purchased. I thought we were going to be scrambling to find a new place to stay. Definitely would have been more money than what we paid for the suite.


----------



## Jnjtrio

FYI I did check with vacation strategy and if your dates fell within the new weekend black out dates and you were paid in full they went ahead and placed your name with reservation.  I called as my dates are in November but not in the holiday blackout and November/December was not added for weekend blackouts.  If you have paid in full and call them they will place your name on reservation but you will lose the ability to get a refund.   They should get notification again if weekend dates for November/December are added and will have until midnight to add names, which is what they did for those who fell in this group just now.


----------



## FireflyJar

jrsharp21 said:


> Just heard from Vacation Strategy. They assigned my name to reservation prior to June 18th! Woo hoo!


Awesome! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Biggen

This whole thing really stinks.  We always travel over Sept/Oct for our family vacation to WBC.  Been doing it for 8 years now and renting there every time.  Looks like we won't be able to do that anymore since it always overlaps a weekend.

So I guess I'll start looking at Hilton Bonnet Creek.  Its not a condo, but at least it in the same general area and they actually run bus service every half to one hour or so to the parks throughout the day which is something that WBC never really did well.


----------



## dres40

We are checking in Sat at Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek Hotel -  We booked back in March and I have a print out of our confirmation and total cost for stay.   I just checked our reservation online and the total for stay has increased by $189.  It looks like they added the resort fee.
It was not added on the original res.   I thought it was because I became a member at that time.   I tried to call main res # and agent could not help me so I tried to contact hotel directly and they are not picking up.  
Is this happening to anyone else?
I will try the hotel again later and make sure to bring my conformation print out.  
So annoying!


----------



## katallo

Do these restrictions involve all weekends or just around major holidays? Ignore please.  I was able to open chart.  We missed it by 2 days!!


----------



## dioxide45

Biggen said:


> This whole thing really stinks. We always travel over Sept/Oct for our family vacation to WBC. Been doing it for 8 years now and renting there every time. Looks like we won't be able to do that anymore since it always overlaps a weekend.


I don't know how much you have been renting for, but you really should consider buying a week at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek or elsewhere in the system if you plan to still go every year for the foreseeable future. They key would be to buy resale where you should be able to get something for free or close to it. A 2BR Deluxe is only 112,000 points that time of year. Depending on where you buy, you can get maintenance fees in the $5/1000 points range plus the $185 program fee. For a week there you could get in at around $750 and you wouldn't have to worry about any of the shenanigans that Wyndham is playing with rentals.


----------



## twocat

dres40 said:


> We are checking in Sat at Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek Hotel -  We booked back in March and I have a print out of our confirmation and total cost for stay.   I just checked our reservation online and the total for stay has increased by $189.  It looks like they added the resort fee.
> It was not added on the original res.   I thought it was because I became a member at that time.   I tried to call main res # and agent could not help me so I tried to contact hotel directly and they are not picking up.
> Is this happening to anyone else?
> I will try the hotel again later and make sure to bring my conformation print out.
> So annoying!



Your reservation is at the hotel, not the timeshare which is called Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  None of the weekend restrictions will impact you as your reservation is for the hotel. 

In addition, Club Wyndham does not have a resort fee.  

Being a member has absolutely nothing with your hotel reservation.


----------



## The Iron Giant

Wow… did I miss a lot! I haven’t checked this thread in a week and it threw me into a panic because we have a WBC rental for August 8-18.   I emailed Ken Price and was relieved to find out he added our names to the reservation 10 days before the cutoff.  A little bummed we have to find another option for future vacations after around 10 stays at WBC, but very happy we didn’t get canceled for this summer.


----------



## Tom_E_D

The Iron Giant said:


> Wow… did I miss a lot! I haven’t checked this thread in a week and it threw me into a panic because we have a WBC rental for August 8-18.   I emailed Ken Price and was relieved to find out he added our names to the reservation 10 days before the cutoff.  A little bummed we have to find another option for future vacations after around 10 stays at WBC, but very happy we didn’t get canceled for this summer.


Who knows if this year's restrictions will carry over into future years? This has been an unusual year for travel plans.


----------



## The Iron Giant

Tom_E_D said:


> Who knows if this year's restrictions will carry over into future years? This has been an unusual year for travel plans.



i certainly hope you’re correct! We love WBC.


----------



## Biggen

I'm seriously looking into buying on the resale market as @dioxide45 points out.  We just love WBC so much that I don't even want to fool with staying anywhere else.  Most of our trips are in the later half of the year and always include one weekend so this new rule is a big bummer for us.


----------



## twocat

Biggen said:


> I'm seriously looking into buying on the resale market as @dioxide45 points out.  We just love WBC so much that I don't even want to fool with staying anywhere else.  Most of our trips are in the later half of the year and always include one weekend so this new rule is a big bummer for us.



I'm thinking the same thing.  But trying to navigate the ins and outs of Wyndham's program seems daunting.  I'm part of a Facebook group for owners and renters and it all seems very complicated.  

I just want 1 or 2 weeks or partial weeks at WBC in off times (May and October/November).  This was easy to do renting from an owner but this new restriction really puts a damper on planning.  

Luckily I'm looking for 4 nights in early November that isn't restricted.  For now.


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Does someone have a current schedule?  Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

Mickeymickey197555 said:


> Does someone have a current schedule?  Thanks!


Schedule of what? Activities? Theme park shuttle?


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

dioxide45 said:


> Schedule of what? Activities? Theme park shuttle?


Looking for activities schedule


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Hey, all! It's been three years since I've stayed at WBC but we are going back in December! The rate for the 1 bedroom was Uh. Maze. Ing.

Anyway...way back in 2017, I attempted an Instacart order that went awry and was never delivered to the hotel.

I am wanting to do an order for our December trip and wondering what folks' recent experiences have been?


----------



## dioxide45

zebrastreyepz said:


> Hey, all! It's been three years since I've stayed at WBC but we are going back in December! The rate for the 1 bedroom was Uh. Maze. Ing.
> 
> Anyway...way back in 2017, I attempted an Instacart order that went awry and was never delivered to the hotel.
> 
> I am wanting to do an order for our December trip and wondering what folks' recent experiences have been?


It seems the bell staff will no longer accept grocery orders. So plan to be at the lobby to receive your order when they arrive.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

dioxide45 said:


> It seems the bell staff will no longer accept grocery orders. So plan to be at the lobby to receive your order when they arrive.


Thank you so much!

Also, is it still a regular coffee pot in the room? Or do they have Keurigs now?


----------



## CarolynFH

zebrastreyepz said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Also, is it still a regular coffee pot in the room? Or do they have Keurigs now?


Our 2BR in March had a regular 10-12 cup drip coffeepot, taking the cone-shaped filters.  WBC provided a number of filters as well as coffee.


----------



## redboat45

dioxide45 said:


> It seems the bell staff will no longer accept grocery orders. So plan to be at the lobby to receive your order when they arrive.


when did that start?  We had an instacart delivery in mid April that went to Bell services.


----------



## dioxide45

redboat45 said:


> when did that start?  We had an instacart delivery in mid April that went to Bell services.


It was a recently reported policy change earlier in this thread.


----------



## redboat45

dioxide45 said:


> It was a recently reported policy change earlier in this thread.


thanks.  That kind of sucks but we'll deal with it or maybe we'll complain to member services.


----------



## Biggen

redboat45 said:


> thanks.  That kind of sucks but we'll deal with it or maybe we'll complain to member services.


They will jut blame it on corona and staff shortages. It’s the “go to” excuse nowadays for most businesses generally sucking.


----------



## Upatnoon

Biggen said:


> They will jut blame it on corona and staff shortages. It’s the “go to” excuse nowadays for most businesses generally sucking.


This is an issue that has been percolating for a while. It's easy to complain about a lack of service, but this is a timeshare resort that was built long before anyone started ordering groceries. Timeshare owners pay fees that pay for what customer service amenities are offered. They may not think it is worth paying for grocery handling.

WBC is a large resort with hundreds of rooms. I can certainly see where getting dozens of grocery deliveries a day, storing them, making sure they get to the right guests can be an issue.

Then there is the issue of liability if items are missing, broken, spoiled, etc. Was the order wrong? Who broke those eggs? 

Anyway, I think the best thing is for guests to just get their orders from the delivery person.


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Does anyone know if you can walk between Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the JW Marriott Bonnet Creek.   Looks like it is about 1/2 mile?

Also is the entertainment back?  Music/game at the pools, etc?


----------



## twocat

Mickeymickey197555 said:


> Does anyone know if you can walk between Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the JW Marriott Bonnet Creek.   Looks like it is about 1/2 mile?
> 
> Also is the entertainment back?  Music/game at the pools, etc?


It's probably about a half mile or so.  I think there's a jogging path so you won't have to walk in the road or on the grass.  Someone will correct me if I'm wrong on this.

When I stayed there at the beginning of May I was in Bldg. 5 where the lazy river is located and they weren't playing music or games but this may have been because of that particular location. Other pools may have music and kid's activities.

Things have also loosened up a bit since the first week of May.. As an example, they weren't providing floats for the lazy river, you had to buy them or bring your own. About a week after I got home, they began providing floats.

I'm still going to bring my own float because mine has a 'seat' and is way more comfortable than the tubes they provided or were available for purchase.  I had many, many people ask me where I got mine.  5 bucks at Target.


----------



## Lisa P.

twocat said:


> It's probably about a half mile or so.  I think there's a jogging path so you won't have to walk in the road or on the grass.


Yes, pretty sure there are paved sidewalks throughout Bonnet Creek on one side of the entire length of Chelonia Pkwy. It naturally includes the stretch between Wyndham and Marriott.


----------



## gatormom2tots

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like there are now even more restrictions. If you have a rental at WBC that crosses a weekend, you need to look at this!
> 
> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...il&utm_campaign=cw_geoff&utm_content=<strong>



Yikes!  I JUST made a last minute reservation for July 19-23.  Since we are checking out on a Friday, we should be okay right?


----------



## dioxide45

gatormom2tots said:


> Yikes!  I JUST made a last minute reservation for July 19-23.  Since we are checking out on a Friday, we should be okay right?


I think you are fine. The dates mentioned are actually the nights of. So the night of the 23rd and 24th are blocked out. This should not impact you.


----------



## gatormom2tots

dioxide45 said:


> I think you are fine. The dates mentioned are actually the nights of. So the night of the 23rd and 24th are blocked out. This should not impact you.



Thank you...slight panic mode after telling my kids we were getting away for a few days!


----------



## redboat45

hmm I made a reservation on June 19 for Aug 14-19 with my parents points (so using a guest certificate).  Nothing was said during the reservation that we couldn't do this.  They are VIP so hopefully I'm ok.    It's a quick last minute trip for just my daughter and I.


----------



## dioxide45

redboat45 said:


> hmm I made a reservation on June 19 for Aug 14-19 with my parents points (so using a guest certificate).  Nothing was said during the reservation that we couldn't do this.  They are VIP so hopefully I'm ok.    It's a quick last minute trip for just my daughter and I.


Owners can have up to two guest certificates added in a year during the restricted periods. So you should be fine.


----------



## RyMickey

Staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time with a room purchased via Ken Price at Vacation Upgrades and looking at the amenities offered, I assume they'd be open to us -- pool, etc?  All of the sudden I'm reading up on things saying you need wristbands and such and I started to get ever-so-slightly concerned that we wouldn't get them.

I assume we'll be able to do things like mini-golf, cornhole, ping pong, etc?

Also, are towels available at the pools?

I'm admittedly a little confused about the landscape of Bonnet Creek and I think I read a little bit about this in this thread, but is the timeshare piece of Bonnet Creek tied in to the Hilton Bonnet Creek website seen here?  Does anyone recommend any of the restaurants located at the Hilton or the Waldorf Astoria which I guess(?) is located nearby?  Sorry for the multitude of questions?  Just trying to figure out a new landscape for the first time!


----------



## Upatnoon

RyMickey said:


> Staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time with a room purchased via Ken Price at Vacation Upgrades and looking at the amenities offered, I assume they'd be open to us -- pool, etc?  All of the sudden I'm reading up on things saying you need wristbands and such and I started to get ever-so-slightly concerned that we wouldn't get them.
> 
> I assume we'll be able to do things like mini-golf, cornhole, ping pong, etc?
> 
> Also, are towels available at the pools?
> 
> I'm admittedly a little confused about the landscape of Bonnet Creek and I think I read a little bit about this in this thread, but is the timeshare piece of Bonnet Creek tied in to the Hilton Bonnet Creek website seen here?  Does anyone recommend any of the restaurants located at the Hilton or the Waldorf Astoria which I guess(?) is located nearby?  Sorry for the multitude of questions?  Just trying to figure out a new landscape for the first time!


You have access to all the pools and amenities offered at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. That includes everything in operation, like games. You are just like all the other guests in the resort, so if they are using the wristbands you will be given them.

As for the Hilton and Waldorf, those properties next door to the WBC resort have no connection to WBC. You can go over there to eat if you want, of course. I have not eaten there.

"Bonnet Creek" is an area that includes several resorts that are not Disney resorts, even though the area is surrounded by Disney property. 

You are staying at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek, which shares amenities with the Wyndham Grand hotel.

Down the street is the Waldorf, the Waldorf Golf Course, the Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and the JW Marriott Orlando Bonnet Creek.


----------



## RyMickey

Upatnoon said:


> You have access to all the pools and amenities offered at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. That includes everything in operation, like games. You are just like all the other guests in the resort, so if they are using the wristbands you will be given them.
> 
> As for the Hilton and Waldorf, those properties next door to the WBC resort have no connection to WBC. You can go over there to eat if you want, of course. I have not eaten there.
> 
> "Bonnet Creek" is an area that includes several resorts that are not Disney resorts, even though the area is surrounded by Disney property.
> 
> You are staying at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek, which shares amenities with the Wyndham Grand hotel.
> 
> Down the street is the Waldorf, the Waldorf Golf Course, the Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and the JW Marriott Orlando Bonnet Creek.



Perfect.  Thanks so much for the quick reply.  Your response made it clear to me...I think the Bonnet Creek nomenclature is what was throwing me for a loop, but now I understand what it entails!


----------



## CarolynFH

RyMickey said:


> Perfect.  Thanks so much for the quick reply.  Your response made it clear to me...I think the Bonnet Creek nomenclature is what was throwing me for a loop, but now I understand what it entails!


PS the wristbands, while useful (they’ll open your room door & the pool gates and qualify you for discounts), have taken the place of parking passes for the purpose of giving Wyndham the chance to solicit you for a sales presentation. Be prepared for that.


----------



## RyMickey

CarolynFH said:


> PS the wristbands, while useful (they’ll open your room door & the pool gates and qualify you for discounts), have taken the place of parking passes for the purpose of giving Wyndham the chance to solicit you for a sales presentation. Be prepared for that.



Could you clarify what you mean by this?  Do non-Wyndham folks have a different color wristband to point us out?  I don’t NEED a wristband, but I wanna get into the pool.  Ha!  Is it just that when we get a wristband they’ll try and pull us into a sales pitch?


----------



## redboat45

RyMickey said:


> Could you clarify what you mean by this?  Do non-Wyndham folks have a different color wristband to point us out?  I don’t NEED a wristband, but I wanna get into the pool.  Ha!  Is it just that when we get a wristband they’ll try and pull us into a sales pitch?


no they're all the same.  They try to sell points to everyone even if you already own a million!


----------



## CarolynFH

RyMickey said:


> Could you clarify what you mean by this?  Do non-Wyndham folks have a different color wristband to point us out?  I don’t NEED a wristband, but I wanna get into the pool.  Ha!  Is it just that when we get a wristband they’ll try and pull us into a sales pitch?


As redboat45 said, they treat everyone the same. What I meant originally is that the person who checks you in won’t have the wristbands. They’ll send you to another desk in the lobby where someone else will try to entice you with gifts to spend part of your vacation with the sales staff who will try to sell you a Wyndham timeshare. So just be prepared for that “invitation” to attend a sales presentation.


----------



## SarahC97

If you stay on the hotel side at the Grand Orlando, then will they still try to get you to sit down for a timeshare presentation? We're staying at the hotel the first week of August and I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for what to expect in that regard.


----------



## redboat45

SarahC97 said:


> If you stay on the hotel side at the Grand Orlando, then will they still try to get you to sit down for a timeshare presentation? We're staying at the hotel the first week of August and I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for what to expect in that regard.


I don't think so.


----------



## Upatnoon

SarahC97 said:


> If you stay on the hotel side at the Grand Orlando, then will they still try to get you to sit down for a timeshare presentation? We're staying at the hotel the first week of August and I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for what to expect in that regard.


If you are visiting Orlando, you may stumble upon a timeshare pitch at any time. Disney even has them in their parks. Yes, Disney sells timeshares, called DVC. Disney just uses "pixie dust" to get people to sign up for presentations, not gift cards or discounts.

Anyhow, generally, they offer some kind of gift or vacation deal to hook you. Saying "no" works every time. It is not some kind of painful ordeal.

 That would be the actual presentation.


----------



## Joyful2018

Biggen said:


> This whole thing really stinks.  We always travel over Sept/Oct for our family vacation to WBC.  Been doing it for 8 years now and renting there every time.  Looks like we won't be able to do that anymore since it always overlaps a weekend.
> 
> So I guess I'll start looking at Hilton Bonnet Creek.  Its not a condo, but at least it in the same general area and they actually run bus service every half to one hour or so to the parks throughout the day which is something that WBC never really did well.


Bonnet creek isn't listed under the weekends in oct,  it looks like it's only some Wyndham resorts


----------



## CarolynFH

Joyful2018 said:


> Bonnet creek isn't listed under the weekends in oct,  it looks like it's only some Wyndham resorts


Yes, the “owners only” weekends are a Wyndham timeshare restriction. The other Bonnet Creek hotels aren’t affected.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, the “owners only” weekends are a Wyndham timeshare restriction. The other Bonnet Creek hotels aren’t affected.


I think the other poster meant that different resorts have different restrictions in the entire Wyndham group. WBC is not one of the resorts affected by this in the month of December, for instance.


----------



## Biggen

Joyful2018 said:


> Bonnet creek isn't listed under the weekends in oct,  it looks like it's only some Wyndham resorts


https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations
Scroll down to weekends in October. Bonnet Creek is indeed listed. Weekends are prohibited at WBC from July through October.


----------



## LisaM123

I know there is a charge for the shuttle of eight dollars per person round-trip. Is that as many trips back-and-forth to the parks as we would like? For example, if we want to go to the park in the morning and come back in the afternoon for a break and then return to the park do we have to pay for two trips?  We have been to Disney many times that this is going to be our first time staying offsite.  Also, can anyone tell me how often the shuttles run?  Thanks!


----------



## Joyful2018

Biggen said:


> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations
> Scroll down to weekends in October. Bonnet Creek is indeed listed. Weekends are prohibited at WBC from July through October.


I was mistaken,  sorry it's not for November or Dec


----------



## missingdisneymore

LisaM123 said:


> I know there is a charge for the shuttle of eight dollars per person round-trip. Is that as many trips back-and-forth to the parks as we would like? For example, if we want to go to the park in the morning and come back in the afternoon for a break and then return to the park do we have to pay for two trips?  We have been to Disney many times that this is going to be our first time staying offsite.  Also, can anyone tell me how often the shuttles run?  Thanks!


This is the most recent posted, if I recall.  It hasn’t changed that I know of.
Each trip from WBC requires payment/reservations.  You cannot come and go on one payment.

Copied from a previous poster-


----------



## missingdisneymore

For some reason the attachment will not enlarge. Here’s a screenshot.


----------



## dioxide45

The shuttle schedule isn't really conducive to coming and going. There are a couple of shuttles to the parks in the morning and a couple returning in the afternoon. It isn't a consistent schedule like you would find with WDW transportation between resorts and parks.


----------



## Upatnoon

LisaM123 said:


> I know there is a charge for the shuttle of eight dollars per person round-trip. Is that as many trips back-and-forth to the parks as we would like? For example, if we want to go to the park in the morning and come back in the afternoon for a break and then return to the park do we have to pay for two trips?  We have been to Disney many times that this is going to be our first time staying offsite.  Also, can anyone tell me how often the shuttles run?  Thanks!


Yes, you have to pay for two trips. It is $8 per person round trip. 

For a large family, it would make more sense to rent a car and pay for parking at Disney, although with today's rental car rates, that may not be true.


----------



## Ro<3

Is there a place that I can find recent activity guides posted? I can’t see anything on the website…


----------



## Biggen

I don’t think I can recall anyone actually using the shuttle. I’ve been going to WBC for 7 years now and we have never used it. Hell, I’ve never even seen it.


----------



## Kmpcfp

We have been to Disney 5-6 times in the past 10 years on site and off and somehow I just discovered that Wyndham Bonnet Creek is "rentable" and fell in love. Then I saw the owners only weeks: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations

We are looking at April 8-15, 2022 and the blackout week for Easter is April 15-24, 2022 we should be okay as the 15th is our checkout day, correct?


----------



## CarolynFH

Kmpcfp said:


> We have been to Disney 5-6 times in the past 10 years on site and off and somehow I just discovered that Wyndham Bonnet Creek is "rentable" and fell in love. Then I saw the owners only weeks: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations
> 
> We are looking at April 8-15, 2022 and the blackout week for Easter is April 15-24, 2022 we should be okay as the 15th is our checkout day, correct?


Yes, you should be fine.


----------



## The Iron Giant

Biggen said:


> I don’t think I can recall anyone actually using the shuttle. I’ve been going to WBC for 7 years now and we have never used it. Hell, I’ve never even seen it.


Same with us.  We have been staying at WBC since 2012 and we’ve never seen the shuttle either.   We drive every year so we always have the car which is huge as far as being able to come and go as we please.


----------



## redboat45

I've seen the shuttle, parked.  lol


----------



## Upatnoon

It's a shame. WBC built nice bus stops for the service they had years ago, then they killed it.

Many people who go to the resort have larger families or groups and paying per-person for a shuttle makes having a car a much better option.

With all those resorts now in the Bonnet Creek area, you'd think they would get together for some kind of shared service, but I imagine that would be a challenge to pull off.


----------



## LisaM123

missingdisneymore said:


> This is the most recent posted, if I recall.  It hasn’t changed that I know of.
> Each trip from WBC requires payment/reservations.  You cannot come and go on one payment.
> 
> Copied from a previous poster-
> View attachment 588653


Thank you.


----------



## RyMickey

Staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in a few weeks for a more relaxing trip rather than a park heavy trip.  Wondering if anyone knows if you can hook up a computer to a tv if we were to bring an HDMI cable?


----------



## mjr0483

RyMickey said:


> Staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in a few weeks for a more relaxing trip rather than a park heavy trip.  Wondering if anyone knows if you can hook up a computer to a tv if we were to bring an HDMI cable?



Not sure about this resort, but we always had sucess before with a Fire Stick.


----------



## redboat45

RyMickey said:


> Staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in a few weeks for a more relaxing trip rather than a park heavy trip.  Wondering if anyone knows if you can hook up a computer to a tv if we were to bring an HDMI cable?


yes they do.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Do the living areas (kitchen, living room, etc increase (beyond the actual bedrooms) if you move from a three bedroom to a four bedroom? Thanks! I mean, are the common areas bigger or is it just an extra bedroom.


----------



## Upatnoon

EllenMurphy said:


> Do the living areas (kitchen, living room, etc increase (beyond the actual bedrooms) if you move from a three bedroom to a four bedroom? Thanks! I mean, are the common areas bigger or is it just an extra bedroom.


From a two to a three bedroom, I did not notice a difference in those areas. I have not stayed in a 4-bedroom.


----------



## redboat45

EllenMurphy said:


> Do the living areas (kitchen, living room, etc increase (beyond the actual bedrooms) if you move from a three bedroom to a four bedroom? Thanks! I mean, are the common areas bigger or is it just an extra bedroom.


the 4 bedrooms are really big.  The dining table is huge and kitchen is bigger.  There was a 3 person couch (with a pull out), a 2 person couch and 2 over sized chairs in the living room.  The balcony is HUGE.  It had 2 loungers, a table and 4 chairs and 2 additional chairs.


----------



## EllenMurphy

redboat45 said:


> the 4 bedrooms are really big.  The dining table is huge and kitchen is bigger.  There was a 3 person couch (with a pull out), a 2 person couch and 2 over sized chairs in the living room.  The balcony is HUGE.  It had 2 loungers, a table and 4 chairs and 2 additional chairs.


Thanks so much!


----------



## EllenMurphy

redboat45 said:


> the 4 bedrooms are really big.  The dining table is huge and kitchen is bigger.  There was a 3 person couch (with a pull out), a 2 person couch and 2 over sized chairs in the living room.  The balcony is HUGE.  It had 2 loungers, a table and 4 chairs and 2 additional chairs.


Trying to decide if its really worth it? We would be going as a family of four and then my parents. The three bedroom may be enough?


----------



## gatormom2tots

So interesting experience today...checked in with my mom and 3 girls (no husband this trip).  I knew I had to deal with the timeshare people to get the bands so I was prepared...but I felt like I was in a shady pick-up bar being hit on.  I was very firm (but polite) and told the guy I was not interested in what he had to offer (after listening to him tell my what a great job I did in creating my 3 daughters).  And I then preceeded to tell him "And my husband is also not with me so am unable to attend any presentations."  He then said "But you have no hardware on your finger.  Are you sure about that?"  Jaw drop...not that I am not surprised he checked to see if I had a ring but that he actually questioned me about it.  I didn't really say anything.  He then wanted to know how much I paid for my reservation (Do you know the owners personally because they must really like you.) which I felt was crossing the line (I dunno, always avoided the "parking pass" so first real experience.)  Then he proceeded to ask if my 76 year old mother was single.  My mom and I had a good laugh about all of it...but these people are just awful!  Otherwise we enjoyed the afternoon pool hopping after the rain stopped!


----------



## gatormom2tots

RyMickey said:


> Staying at Bonnet Creek for the first time in a few weeks for a more relaxing trip rather than a park heavy trip.  Wondering if anyone knows if you can hook up a computer to a tv if we were to bring an HDMI cable?


I noticed today that when you hit the "source" button, one of your options is "PC HDMI".


----------



## CarolynFH

gatormom2tots said:


> So interesting experience today...checked in with my mom and 3 girls (no husband this trip).  I knew I had to deal with the timeshare people to get the bands so I was prepared...but I felt like I was in a shady pick-up bar being hit on.  I was very firm (but polite) and told the guy I was not interested in what he had to offer (after listening to him tell my what a great job I did in creating my 3 daughters).  And I then preceeded to tell him "And my husband is also not with me so am unable to attend any presentations."  He then said "But you have no hardware on your finger.  Are you sure about that?"  Jaw drop...not that I am not surprised he checked to see if I had a ring but that he actually questioned me about it.  I didn't really say anything.  He then wanted to know how much I paid for my reservation (Do you know the owners personally because they must really like you.) which I felt was crossing the line (I dunno, always avoided the "parking pass" so first real experience.)  Then he proceeded to ask if my 76 year old mother was single.  My mom and I had a good laugh about all of it...but these people are just awful!  Otherwise we enjoyed the afternoon pool hopping after the rain stopped!


He should be reported - the way he treated you was sexist and demeaning. Obviously he didn’t really expect to get you to sign up, the way he treated you. But really, I’d report him to management there at WBC.


----------



## redboat45

EllenMurphy said:


> Trying to decide if its really worth it? We would be going as a family of four and then my parents. The three bedroom may be enough?


3 bedroom would be fine.  that's what we do when it's my parents and my family of 4.  We got the 4 bedroom after we added my sisters family to the group.


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Ro<3 said:


> Is there a place that I can find recent activity guides posted? I can’t see anything on the website…


I am wondering the same thing - music at the pool, bingo, etc.


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

EllenMurphy said:


> Trying to decide if its really worth it? We would be going as a family of four and then my parents. The three bedroom may be enough?


Worth it, 4 bedroom is amazing!!!!


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Duplicate


----------



## Brian Noble

EllenMurphy said:


> Do the living areas (kitchen, living room, etc increase (beyond the actual bedrooms) if you move from a three bedroom to a four bedroom?


The 4BR is substantially larger, and the fit and finish is a little more upscale if you are considering the 3BR Deluxe rather than the 3BR Presidential. (4BRs only come in the Presidential fit/finish). The 4BR has four full baths, while the 3BR has two. 

You can see floor plans here (you do not need to be an owner/log in):
https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...ica/florida/orlando/club-wyndham-bonnet-creek


EllenMurphy said:


> Trying to decide if its really worth it? We would be going as a family of four and then my parents.


IMO, the 3BR living/dining area can comfortably fit six, though maybe one or two of you will be sitting at the table rather than on a couch/upholstered chair if you are all watching TV together. If this is a "big deal" vacation (someone's 50th wedding anniversary, etc.) then maybe it makes sense to splurge, but I don't think I would for "a vacation".


----------



## EllenMurphy

Brian Noble said:


> The 4BR is substantially larger, and the fit and finish is a little more upscale if you are considering the 3BR Deluxe rather than the 3BR Presidential. (4BRs only come in the Presidential fit/finish). The 4BR has four full baths, while the 3BR has two.
> 
> You can see floor plans here (you do not need to be an owner/log in):
> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...ica/florida/orlando/club-wyndham-bonnet-creek
> 
> IMO, the 3BR living/dining area can comfortably fit six, though maybe one or two of you will be sitting at the table rather than on a couch/upholstered chair if you are all watching TV together. If this is a "big deal" vacation (someone's 50th wedding anniversary, etc.) then maybe it makes sense to splurge, but I don't think I would for "a vacation".


Thank you for that helpful reply. Well, considering the kids will be in bed before us and not much time spent in the room unless they are asleep or at breakfast..I guess the 3 bedroom is a good fit!


----------



## RangerPooh

Out of curiosity what do the different colored wrist bands indicate? What can I say, I’m nosy. Lol Mine is royal blue with the castle on it. We own at WBC, is this one owner specific? I saw someone wearing a royal blue one that says Club Wyndham. I saw a black one that said RCI. What about the light blue or teal bands?

Someone asked about 3 bedroom size? Last summer we stayed in a 3 bedroom presidential with another family. Totaled 10 and it was just fine. Substantially bigger than 2 bedroom.


----------



## CarolynFH

RangerPooh said:


> Out of curiosity what do the different colored wrist bands indicate? What can I say, I’m nosy. Lol Mine is royal blue with the castle on it. We own at WBC, is this one owner specific? I saw someone wearing a royal blue one that says Club Wyndham. I saw a black one that said RCI. What about the light blue or teal bands?


I'm curious too, so I hope someone knows! In March we had the royal blue ones. The castle was on the outside, and on the inside was the castle and the words "Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek / #Club Wyndham."  We were there via an RCI exchange.  We don't own any Wyndham resorts but do own a TS in Hawaii that is now managed by Wyndham, and we used that week to exchange into WBC. So maybe that counts as being an owner, as opposed to being a cash guest or a renter?


----------



## RangerPooh

Someone wanted to see the activity schedule, this is July’s.


----------



## Ddtao87

Hi there!

I’ve read through the last twenty pages or so of this thread and am just learning of the guest booking restrictions for peak times.

I booked a reservation earlier today (before I read this thread) for November 11-19.

I booked directly through Wyndham’s timeshare arm, extra holidays.The website let me book my reservation with no issues.

However, now I’m seeing that people’s reservations are being canceled with seemingly little warning because of the blackout dates.

the blackout dates for November fall on Nov 19-27.

We checkout on November 19. Does our reservation run the risk of being canceled considering that’s the first day of the blackout dates?

Again, we booked directly through extra holidays and I can’t imagine the site would physically let us book if that were going to be an issue, but thought I’d ask here just in case.
I’m a little panicked about it now.


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

RangerPooh said:


> Someone wanted to see the activity schedule, this is July’s.View attachment 591384


Thank You!


----------



## CarolynFH

Ddtao87 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I’ve read through the last twenty pages or so of this thread and am just learning of the guest booking restrictions for peak times.
> 
> I booked a reservation earlier today (before I read this thread) for November 11-19.
> 
> I booked directly through Wyndham’s timeshare arm, extra holidays.The website let me book my reservation with no issues.
> 
> However, now I’m seeing that people’s reservations are being canceled with seemingly little warning because of the blackout dates.
> 
> the blackout dates for November fall on Nov 19-27.
> 
> We checkout on November 19. Does our reservation run the risk of being canceled considering that’s the first day of the blackout dates?
> 
> Again, we booked directly through extra holidays and I can’t imagine the site would physically let us book if that were going to be an issue, but thought I’d ask here just in case.
> I’m a little panicked about it now.


You’re fine. Checking out on a blackout date is what they want you (a non-owner) to do, so that owners can check in that day.


----------



## dioxide45

Ddtao87 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I’ve read through the last twenty pages or so of this thread and am just learning of the guest booking restrictions for peak times.
> 
> I booked a reservation earlier today (before I read this thread) for November 11-19.
> 
> I booked directly through Wyndham’s timeshare arm, extra holidays.The website let me book my reservation with no issues.
> 
> However, now I’m seeing that people’s reservations are being canceled with seemingly little warning because of the blackout dates.
> 
> the blackout dates for November fall on Nov 19-27.
> 
> We checkout on November 19. Does our reservation run the risk of being canceled considering that’s the first day of the blackout dates?
> 
> Again, we booked directly through extra holidays and I can’t imagine the site would physically let us book if that were going to be an issue, but thought I’d ask here just in case.
> I’m a little panicked about it now.


You also booked directly through Wyndham which would mean there is no guest certificate involved. Your reservation is secure.


----------



## dioxide45

CarolynFH said:


> I'm curious too, so I hope someone knows! In March we had the royal blue ones. The castle was on the outside, and on the inside was the castle and the words "Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek / #Club Wyndham."  We were there via an RCI exchange.  We don't own any Wyndham resorts but do own a TS in Hawaii that is now managed by Wyndham, and we used that week to exchange into WBC. So maybe that counts as being an owner, as opposed to being a cash guest or a renter?


When we stayed at Club Wyndham Clearwater, they had some different colors. The different colors were for different occasions. We liked the teal color one, which was actually for birthdays. They let us have it anyway. I don't know if it is the same way at Bonnet Creek, but I suspect it is. I can't explain the black RCI ones though. Perhaps people trading in through RCI get those??


----------



## RangerPooh

dioxide45 said:


> I can't explain the black RCI ones though. Perhaps people trading in through RCI get those??


interesting about the teal. We weren’t given options, royal it was regardless. As for RCI, that’s what I assumed. Makes sense.


----------



## CarolynFH

dioxide45 said:


> When we stayed at Club Wyndham Clearwater, they had some different colors. The different colors were for different occasions. We liked the teal color one, which was actually for birthdays. They let us have it anyway. I don't know if it is the same way at Bonnet Creek, but I suspect it is. I can't explain the black RCI ones though. Perhaps people trading in through RCI get those??


We traded in through RCI but got royal blue. Maybe the black ones are for those who have made the “do not gift” list and are not to be solicited for a sales meeting?


----------



## redboat45

RangerPooh said:


> interesting about the teal. We weren’t given options, royal it was regardless. As for RCI, that’s what I assumed. Makes sense.


I think it's random.  We were given some royal blue and some of the lighter blue/green color in April.


----------



## LaurEm378

Hi all! I’m wondering what’s the best way to rent WBC aside from their Extra Holidays site. Looking to rent a 2BR from 10/31-11/5 this year. Extra Holidays has it for $515 per night, which I know is way too much. I just don’t know what the safest way to rent would be otherwise. I see 2BR units for my dates on Airbnb for $225 a night plus fees, which sounds great, but I’ve read stories about rentals being cancelled at the last minute.

Can anyone recommend a reputable, safe site that won’t cancel on me? This will be my honeymoon trip, and I don’t want any terrible surprises or headaches. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mjr0483

I just booked my first WBC rental for 8/13 to 8/19. I received a confirmation from Wyndham for Guest of and now nervous.

The email doesn't state the same conditions as the weblink I saw about weekends. This does cross a weekend. But the email content below just states to July 8.
Am I in for a cancellation?

Any guest reservation made or added after March 15, 2021, for travel on June 25 – July 9, Nov. 19 – 27 & Dec. 17 – Jan. 2, 2022, will be subject to cancellation and notified via email. Points, housekeeping, reservation transaction(s), and guest confirmation(s) will be returned within 5-7 business days of cancellation..


----------



## Brian Noble

LaurEm378 said:


> Can anyone recommend a reputable, safe site that won’t cancel on me?


Like any timeshare rental, you can either rent from the developer/management company with the backing of that company (in this case, from Wyndham directly), or you can rent from an individual owner. The latter saves money, but requires trust. You can do some legwork to verify that the owner is on the up-and-up, but at the end of the day you are trusting the owner to come through for you because they control the reservation.

The vast majority of these transactions go through just fine, but if you aren’t comfortable with a little risk, it might be better to book something else.


----------



## Brian Noble

mjr0483 said:


> Any guest reservation made or added after March 15, 2021, for travel on June 25 – July 9, Nov. 19 – 27 & Dec. 17 – Jan. 2, 2022, will be subject to cancellation and notified via email.


There were two windows. Reservations made after 3/15/21 but before 6/18/21 can have guests applied most times of the year. Reservations made after 6/18/21 have more restrictions. It sounds as though yours might have been made in the first window.

Here are the details (you don’t need to be an owner/logged in to read this):
https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations


----------



## Helene_C

How crowded are the pools this summer? I’m arriving at WBC August 18 for a week and with    covid rates rising we will probably be sticking to outdoor activities and trying to avoid crowds. Are the pools packed all day or quieter in the mornings when many guests head to parks?


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

I am here now, quieter in the morning but overall they have been busy


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Just finished 7 nights at Bonnet Creek:

Pros:  a great resort, pools are great, grounds are great,, location awesome, all around wonderful resort, my favorite.  Glad to see live music at the pool has returned

Cons:

 Have avoided the timeshare people for year by skipping the desk.  They now give you 2 plastic keys and you have to talk to them to get any more keys (they are the wristbands).  We had multiple units and one guy was so rude, condescending and just a total jerk when we wouldn’t do the presentation.

The resort has basically gone cashless which is fine except they won’t let the teens charge to the room or use a credit card.  It was actually hit or miss but there is a flaw in the system if they can’t charge food, drinks, fish food, etc. without an adult.  This was super annoying to us they either need to allow cash or the ability to give kids charging privledges at check in or something.


----------



## redboat45

Are they providing the lazy river tubes now or do we still need to bring our own?  Also hot tubs open now?  (I'm sure this has been said already but I can't remember).


----------



## Mickeymickey197555

Tubes provided and all hot tubs open


----------



## Bharp0305

I tried searching for this but nothing would come up. Can we order stuff from Amazon and have it delivered?  I forgot a couple things like pop up hampers and I want a cpl more fans, and also would like to order groceries. If you can do this do they charge you? I've heard some places charge per box


----------



## dioxide45

Bharp0305 said:


> I tried searching for this but nothing would come up. Can we order stuff from Amazon and have it delivered?  I forgot a couple things like pop up hampers and I want a cpl more fans, and also would like to order groceries. If you can do this do they charge you? I've heard some places charge per box


If you're at the resort now, you best bet is to just call the front desk and ask them what their policy is.


----------



## The Iron Giant

Bharp0305 said:


> I tried searching for this but nothing would come up. Can we order stuff from Amazon and have it delivered?  I forgot a couple things like pop up hampers and I want a cpl more fans, and also would like to order groceries. If you can do this do they charge you? I've heard some places charge per box


We had a package from Amazon delivered during our stay 2 years ago.  We used the main address for the hotel with our name on it.  Once we were notified by Amazon that it was delivered we just went to the front desk and picked it up.  Not sure about how they handle a grocery delivery.  I think I read earlier in this thread you have to be there when the delivery is made now.


----------



## OSUZorba

LaurEm378 said:


> Hi all! I’m wondering what’s the best way to rent WBC aside from their Extra Holidays site. Looking to rent a 2BR from 10/31-11/5 this year. Extra Holidays has it for $515 per night, which I know is way too much. I just don’t know what the safest way to rent would be otherwise. I see 2BR units for my dates on Airbnb for $225 a night plus fees, which sounds great, but I’ve read stories about rentals being cancelled at the last minute.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reputable, safe site that won’t cancel on me? This will be my honeymoon trip, and I don’t want any terrible surprises or headaches. Thanks for any advice!


I've rented from Wholesale Holiday Rentals multiple times. And Vacation Strategies.


----------



## jrsharp21

Anyone been to BC lately? If so, are there a lot of people? Are the pools crowded?

We have our trip 9/23-9/28 still planned. Still contemplating if we are going or not. If we do go, we may change our strategy of being full days in the parks to spending some time at the pool.


----------



## OSUZorba

jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone been to BC lately? If so, are there a lot of people? Are the pools crowded?
> 
> We have our trip 9/23-9/28 still planned. Still contemplating if we are going or not. If we do go, we may change our strategy of being full days in the parks to spending some time at the pool.


I've never seen the pools crowded. I usually go over Labor Day, never had any issues feeling crowded. In Feb this year, the mini-golf was busy in the evenings, though.


----------



## KK505

jrsharp21 said:


> Anyone been to BC lately? If so, are there a lot of people? Are the pools crowded?
> 
> We have our trip 9/23-9/28 still planned. Still contemplating if we are going or not. If we do go, we may change our strategy of being full days in the parks to spending some time at the pool.



I’ve been wondering this myself about BC with how the park crowds seem to be dropping.  We are still tentatively scheduled for the week after Labor Day


----------



## OSUZorba

I actually cancelled my trip, then rebooked it a few days ago, for 9 nights over labor day. They were also offering a booking discount. So it isn't full, even over labor day.


----------



## jrsharp21

OSUZorba said:


> I actually cancelled my trip, then rebooked it a few days ago, for 9 nights over labor day. They were also offering a booking discount. So it isn't full, even over labor day.



Interesting. Yet they are trying to block out non owners.


----------



## OSUZorba

jrsharp21 said:


> Interesting. Yet they are trying to block out non owners.


Yeah, I don't know what's up with that. Maybe numbers looked better in June when they added it to the list.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

jrsharp21 said:


> Interesting. Yet they are trying to block out non owners.



Wyndham is well available on Hotels.com right now for many room types.


----------



## Brian Noble

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Wyndham is well available on Hotels.com right now for many room types.


I don't see availability on this site at WBC for any September weekend---and it's only the weekends that are blocked. The hotel side has rooms, but those are not restricted.

There is plenty of internal availability for September on the timeshare side in 2BRs for owners, but October is very spotty. I suspect some of that is folks cancelling September trips before the 15-day window (when the reservations become use-it-or-lose-it).


----------



## OSUZorba

Brian Noble said:


> I don't see availability on this site at WBC for any September weekend---and it's only the weekends that are blocked. The hotel side has rooms, but those are not restricted.
> 
> There is plenty of internal availability for September on the timeshare side in 2BRs for owners, but October is very spotty. I suspect some of that is folks cancelling September trips before the 15-day window (when the reservations become use-it-or-lose-it).


Yeah, we cancelled 16 days out. Then rebooked 10 days out. Didn't do it to get the discount, but that was a nice bonus.


----------



## jrsharp21

21 days away until our stay at BC. For those who booked through Vacation Strategy in the past, do they send you any last minute confirmation emails or communication about your reservation? Just looking to make sure that everything is set and ready to go.


----------



## LisaM123

Has anyone used Amazon Fresh to order groceries while staying at WBC?  Is it easy to get a delivery time or would the order have to be placed in advance?


----------



## inspectorgadget

jrsharp21 said:


> 21 days away until our stay at BC. For those who booked through Vacation Strategy in the past, do they send you any last minute confirmation emails or communication about your reservation? Just looking to make sure that everything is set and ready to go.



I have booked with Vacation Strategy many times and I don't think you receive anything else. No last minute confirmations or anything. I always call WBC directly a few days before I check-in to make sure they have my reservation. They have always had my reservation and I've never had any problems checking in either. Have a great trip!


----------



## mguimond1990

We are checking in here in a couple days and I had some questions regarding arrival. We stayed here two years ago renting someone’s points and we checked in like normal, got our room keys, and skipped the “parking pass” aka timeshare presentation. No issues at all. But this year seems different. Im getting texts from the resort about checking in and needing info from all members in my party. Is the check in process different now?


----------



## dioxide45

mguimond1990 said:


> We are checking in here in a couple days and I had some questions regarding arrival. We stayed here two years ago renting someone’s points and we checked in like normal, got our room keys, and skipped the “parking pass” aka timeshare presentation. No issues at all. But this year seems different. Im getting texts from the resort about checking in and needing info from all members in my party. Is the check in process different now?


I know when we stayed there earlier this year, I provided the names of everyone staying in the room. After the checkin process I had to go to the other desk to get wristbands which worked as room keys.


----------



## KK505

Anyone there this past week or so?  We arrive Wednesday and am wondering if we need to bring our own inner tubes these days?


----------



## JuneChickie

KK505 said:


> Anyone there this past week or so?  We arrive Wednesday and am wondering if we need to bring our own inner tubes these days?



I was just there.
No you don’t need to bring your own as they have inner tubes to use for free.


----------



## jrsharp21

JuneChickie said:


> I was just there.
> No you don’t need to bring your own as they have inner tubes to use for free.



First timer here. Any tips on the check in process? We have a party of seven coming and staying in one of the suites. Do they all need to be there at check in? Anyway to avoid the sales desk people?


----------



## gatormom2tots

jrsharp21 said:


> First timer here. Any tips on the check in process? We have a party of seven coming and staying in one of the suites. Do they all need to be there at check in? Anyway to avoid the sales desk people?



Tell them no, and then no, and then no again.  They even had the audacity to question me when I said my husband wasn't with me (legally can not attend without spouse) and questioned where my wedding band was (it was being resized...but really??????).  They then started in on my 74 year old widowed mother.  These people are ruthless...just don't engage and tell them you are not interested.


----------



## jrsharp21

Do you get your bands or whatever from the sales desk?


----------



## mguimond1990

We checked in a couple days ago. Completely different experience than 2 years ago. This year they sent us to tower 6 to check in. Gave us our key and turned around to a desk filled with sales agents to get the wristbands. Now to be honest, we could’ve just skipped that part. We’ve been here 3 days and haven’t used them once. Our room key has worked for everything.  I’m not sure why checkin was in tower 6, maybe they mix it up every day. Also for those wondering no you don’t need your whole party there at check in. The group ahead of us had 15 people in 4 separate rooms and only 4 of them were there checking in.


----------



## Brian Noble

mguimond1990 said:


> I’m not sure why checkin was in tower 6


Were you in a Presidential unit by any chance? IIRC, the 1, 2, and 3BR Presidentials are all in Tower 6, which has its own check-in desk.


----------



## jrsharp21

mguimond1990 said:


> We checked in a couple days ago. Completely different experience than 2 years ago. This year they sent us to tower 6 to check in. Gave us our key and turned around to a desk filled with sales agents to get the wristbands. Now to be honest, we could’ve just skipped that part. We’ve been here 3 days and haven’t used them once. Our room key has worked for everything.  I’m not sure why checkin was in tower 6, maybe they mix it up every day. Also for those wondering no you don’t need your whole party there at check in. The group ahead of us had 15 people in 4 separate rooms and only 4 of them were there checking in.



What do the wristbands give you access to that the room keys do not? Wondering if we can skip that whole dog and pony show with the sales agents.


----------



## inspectorgadget

mguimond1990 said:


> We checked in a couple days ago. Completely different experience than 2 years ago. This year they sent us to tower 6 to check in. Gave us our key and turned around to a desk filled with sales agents to get the wristbands. Now to be honest, we could’ve just skipped that part. We’ve been here 3 days and haven’t used them once. Our room key has worked for everything.  I’m not sure why checkin was in tower 6, maybe they mix it up every day. Also for those wondering no you don’t need your whole party there at check in. The group ahead of us had 15 people in 4 separate rooms and only 4 of them were there checking in.



We have stayed at Bonnet Creek many times and only one time we were assigned to tower 6. I also checked in at Tower 6 and was given my room key. We did not stay in a Presidential so maybe that is how Tower 6 residents have to check in? I do not remember there being sales agents there. Maybe there were and I avoided them, as we always do. Are the bands required at the pools?


----------



## CarolynFH

jrsharp21 said:


> What do the wristbands give you access to that the room keys do not? Wondering if we can skip that whole dog and pony show with the sales agents.





inspectorgadget said:


> Are the bands required at the pools?


The wristbands are sort of like MBs.  They will open the door to your room and the gate to the pools, but the room key will do the same thing.  In March we received discounts at the WBC restaurants and store for wearing the wristbands, but they certainly weren't required for anything.


----------



## jrsharp21

CarolynFH said:


> The wristbands are sort of like MBs.  They will open the door to your room and the gate to the pools, but the room key will do the same thing.  In March we received discounts at the WBC restaurants and store for wearing the wristbands, but they certainly weren't required for anything.



Perfect. Sounds like as long as I can get a few room keys we can skip the whole wrist band process. We dont have any plans to eat at any WBC restaurants. Maybe an afternoon or two at the pool.


----------



## Biggen

They told us last Fall they were required to get into the pool.  I never saw one person checking for wristbands at the pool so it was a lie.  Shocking I know...


----------



## Lowfalutin

Always wanted to try Bonnet Creek for the location and cost factor. Look forward to diving into this thread to get everyone's take!


----------



## CarolynFH

Lowfalutin said:


> Always wanted to try Bonnet Creek for the location and cost factor. Look forward to diving into this thread to get everyone's take!


Well, it’s now at the top of our list for offsite timeshares when we’re out of DVC points! Stayed a week in March and have another booked for November. We always have a car, BTW.


----------



## Lowfalutin

CarolynFH said:


> Well, it’s now at the top of our list for offsite timeshares when we’re out of DVC points! Stayed a week in March and have another booked for November. We always have a car, BTW.



Yep, I figured I'd weigh out a rental car vs. Uber for cost and convenience. I've done both in the past.


----------



## CarolynFH

Lowfalutin said:


> Yep, I figured I'd weigh out a rental car vs. Uber for cost and convenience. I've done both in the past.


We have APs, so theme park parking doesn’t come into our calculations. It could make a big difference in deciding between rental car and rideshare if it did.


----------



## dioxide45

Lowfalutin said:


> Always wanted to try Bonnet Creek for the location and cost factor. Look forward to diving into this thread to get everyone's take!


It will still of course be cheaper than an onsite Disney Hotel stay, but costs of WBC are likely to go up with Wyndham cracking down on owners renting lots of points as well as instituting a lot of owner only (or limited) blackout dates.


----------



## jrsharp21

CarolynFH said:


> We have APs, so theme park parking doesn’t come into our calculations. It could make a big difference in deciding between rental car and rideshare if it did.



Thank you for reminding me about parking and having an AP. We have a rental car for trip at the end of the month. I am upgrading to an AP but was contemplating what day to do it. Guess I will do it day 1 so that I can get free parking for the trip.


----------



## mguimond1990

Brian Noble said:


> Were you in a Presidential unit by any chance? IIRC, the 1, 2, and 3BR Presidentials are all in Tower 6, which has its own check-in desk.


We were not. Just a 1br suite. We were assigned a room in tower 2, which was why I thought checking in at tower6 was odd.


----------



## OSUZorba

jrsharp21 said:


> First timer here. Any tips on the check in process? We have a party of seven coming and staying in one of the suites. Do they all need to be there at check in? Anyway to avoid the sales desk people?


The biggest thing is the person named her n the reservation must be the person checking in. They will make literally no exceptions. Insanely annoying.


----------



## OSUZorba

mguimond1990 said:


> We checked in a couple days ago. Completely different experience than 2 years ago. This year they sent us to tower 6 to check in. Gave us our key and turned around to a desk filled with sales agents to get the wristbands. Now to be honest, we could’ve just skipped that part. We’ve been here 3 days and haven’t used them once. Our room key has worked for everything.  I’m not sure why checkin was in tower 6, maybe they mix it up every day. Also for those wondering no you don’t need your whole party there at check in. The group ahead of us had 15 people in 4 separate rooms and only 4 of them were there checking in.


FYI, the wristbands will get you a discount on property. I think it is 10 or 15%.


----------



## OSUZorba

If anyone is interested in going to leave a Mickey Balloon in the lobby of Tower 3 tomorrow around 8 am.


----------



## jrsharp21

Called BC yesterday and confirmed my reservation that I booked through Vacation Strategy. Everything is correct. The girl I talked to on the phone was super nice and helpful. Hoping that is a good sign of things to come.


----------



## OSUZorba

jrsharp21 said:


> Called BC yesterday and confirmed my reservation that I booked through Vacation Strategy. Everything is correct. The girl I talked to on the phone was super nice and helpful. Hoping that is a good sign of things to come.


If they have your reservations, you won't have any issues. 

If you care about getting a good view, or a specific building, check in as early as possible.


----------



## Jnjtrio

OSUZorba said:


> If they have your reservations, you won't have any issues.
> 
> If you care about getting a good view, or a specific building, check in as early as possible.


Hard to get there early when you are flying from west coast.


----------



## inspectorgadget

OSUZorba said:


> If you care about getting a good view, or a specific building, check in as early as possible.



I have stayed at Bonnet Creek many times and I have found this to be not necessarily true. I have checked in both early and late and have got mixed results. I have arrived late and got a much better view than when I checked in early. Sometimes my view or request is honored, sometimes it's not. Sometimes the person who checks you in is short with you and tells you that requests cannot be made at all. Sometimes the checkin person is really nice and very accomodating. Honestly, I think it depends on who you get.


----------



## KK505

I recall seeing a system where we can leave items for future DISers who have an upcoming stay here at bonnet creek.  Is this still a thing?  We will be checking out Wednesday morning and have items (rain ponchos, inner tubes, food) that we prefer to leave for someone who can use


----------



## Biggen

KK505 said:


> I recall seeing a system where we can leave items for future DISers who have an upcoming stay here at bonnet creek.  Is this still a thing?  We will be checking out Wednesday morning and have items (rain ponchos, inner tubes, food) that we prefer to leave for someone who can use


https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...n-please-read-first-post-for-details.3754096/


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Hi, I’m looking to book here for the first time.  I’m trying to book directly because vrbo makes me a little nervous.  Google keeps pushing me to www.extraholidays.com. Is that a legit direct booking site for Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek?


----------



## Tom_E_D

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Hi, I’m looking to book here for the first time.  I’m trying to book directly because vrbo makes me a little nervous.  Google keeps pushing me to www.extraholidays.com. Is that a legit direct booking site for Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek?


Yes it is. Wyndham runs that website.


----------



## dioxide45

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Hi, I’m looking to book here for the first time.  I’m trying to book directly because vrbo makes me a little nervous.  Google keeps pushing me to www.extraholidays.com. Is that a legit direct booking site for Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek?


Not sure why a third party booking site makes you nervous. Extra Holidays will allow you to get around the current blocked out time periods, but you will pay a lot more for it. Renting *semi* direct through an owner is the way to get the best price. Sure there is risk, but sites like Vrbo and KOALA hold the funds until after you checkin, so there is some added protection there. I have rented through KOALA several times without issue.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure why a third party booking site makes you nervous. Extra Holidays will allow you to get around the current blocked out time periods, but you will pay a lot more for it. Renting *semi* direct through an owner is the way to get the best price. Sure there is risk, but sites like Vrbo and KOALA hold the funds until after you checkin, so there is some added protection there. I have rented through KOALA several times without issue.


Thanks.  It’s mostly the cancellation policy that makes me nervous.  I’ve got a six year old and a three year old.  The odds of one of them being sick at any given time causing me to have to cancel a vacation is like 25/75.  Extra holidays was offering free cancellation up to 72 hours before and then after that just losing one night’s deposit.  The best VRBO seems to have is 30 or 14 days before free cancellation.  I’m willing to pay the premium to be able to cancel.


----------



## jrsharp21

We used Vacation Strategy to book our stay at Bonnet Creek for later this week. Have had a great experience so far with them and the price they gave us was awesome. Way cheaper than Extra Holidays by a couple hundred dollars. They also have a Cancelation Protection option you can pay for. I think the the refund type and window does vary though as you get closer to the check in date.


----------



## Brian Noble

dioxide45 said:


> Extra Holidays will allow you to get around the current blocked out time periods


I'm not 100% sure of that. In the first few months of the policy, folks at TUG didn't find inventory on EH that overlapped with the restricted periods. An owner who tried to give EH a week (at another resort) that included a restriction had the submission rejected because of the restrictions.

It might have changed, but if it did it might change again.


----------



## jrsharp21

Just called WBC to let them know we have a late arrival. The same person who I spoke with last time answered again. Another great experience on the phone with her. Her name is Bailey.


----------



## DHSsenior007

We'll be staying at WBC for the first time in a couple of months. We won't have a rental car and relying on Lyft, so we are interested in grocery delivery. Has anyone had any experience with grocery delivery at WBC? I know our approximate time of arrival but with potential flight/traffic delays, there is no guarantee we'll be on property at whatever time I schedule. For what it's worth, we will be arriving several days late into the existing reservation (official check-in date is on Sunday but we won't arrive until Wednesday).


----------



## inspectorgadget

DHSsenior007 said:


> We'll be staying at WBC for the first time in a couple of months. We won't have a rental car and relying on Lyft, so we are interested in grocery delivery. Has anyone had any experience with grocery delivery at WBC? I know our approximate time of arrival but with potential flight/traffic delays, there is no guarantee we'll be on property at whatever time I schedule. For what it's worth, we will be arriving several days late into the existing reservation (official check-in date is on Sunday but we won't arrive until Wednesday).



I have always checked in and then ordered my groceries from Publix. It doesn't take long at all for someone to pick up my order, shop it and deliver it. I check in, bring all my bags in, order groceries, order pizza and then unpack while I am waiting for both pizza and the groceries. I've never had an issue with this. Perhaps you can order it when you get there instead of ordering ahead?


----------



## jrsharp21

Checked in yesterday. Really enjoying this place. We are on the 3rd floor of T1. We are supposed to have a lake view but we have a dang tree in the way. Oh well. When we checked in late last night, I was the only one in the lobby. So as soon as I got my room keys I got grabbed and taken over to the sales desk to get my bracelets. Knowing what was coming, I gave the person 5 minutes. After 5 minutes I told him I was not interested. Told him I knew why I had to come over to get my bracelets and that I would not be doing any timeshare sales meeting no matter what. After that it looked like I had shot his dog. Kind of gave me a “oh okay” and then just handed over the bracelets. Everything has been great. Room is nice and they have been very responsive whenever we texted the front desk for extra towels or coffee.


----------



## DHSsenior007

Thanks, inspectorgadget, for that idea! That's helpful to know the Publix delivery is pretty fast. I'll definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## DHSsenior007

I apologize if this question has been asked before, but we are also interested in the current state of the gym, especially the free weights section. Has anyone visited the gym lately and can share some photos and/or the weights available?


----------



## dioxide45

DHSsenior007 said:


> I apologize if this question has been asked before, but we are also interested in the current state of the gym, especially the free weights section. Has anyone visited the gym lately and can share some photos and/or the weights available?


I can't speak to the main gym over by the main clubhouse, but tower 6 gym only has machines and a set of dumbbells.


----------



## DHSsenior007

dioxide45 said:


> I can't speak to the main gym over by the main clubhouse, but tower 6 gym only has machines and a set of dumbbells.


Thanks! Do you know the size of dumbbells?


----------



## missingdisneymore

The gym at the Wyndham Grand is much better and has more variety of equipment.
Weights at both are the standard hotel offerings.  Nothing special.


Edit to add - there are a ton of pics of both workout centers on Travelocity which also show the weights.


----------



## DHSsenior007

Oh that's great to know-- thanks so much! My husband feels much better about all the food he'll be eating


----------



## dioxide45

DHSsenior007 said:


> Thanks! Do you know the size of dumbbells?


It looks like they go up to 50lbs.


----------



## CarolynFH

We have an RCI exchange into WBC for a Sunday to Sunday stay. Our DD and DSiL are going to use it but won’t arrive until Wednesday that week (still check out Sunday). As long as they notify WBC in advance of the late arrival, they should be okay, right?


----------



## Brian Noble

Yes, they should be, but missing three nights they should *definitely* call in advance, and maybe even again on Monday.


----------



## CarolynFH

Brian Noble said:


> Yes, they should be, but missing three nights they should *definitely* call in advance, and maybe even again on Monday.


Oh yes, I was going to tell DD to call the week before, so I’ll tell her to call in advance and on Saturday and Monday too! Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Question, I’ve stayed at Bonnet Creek once, but it’s been 8 or 9 years ago and at that time it was just our family of 5. Next year, we are looking at possibly doing a trip that includes my stepdaughter and her kids. 4 adults and 5 kids ages 6-15. Does Bonnet Creek have any 3 bedroom units that will be big enough for our group?


----------



## dioxide45

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Question, I’ve stayed at Bonnet Creek once, but it’s been 8 or 9 years ago and at that time it was just our family of 5. Next year, we are looking at possibly doing a trip that includes my stepdaughter and her kids. 4 adults and 5 kids ages 6-15. Does Bonnet Creek have any 3 bedroom units that will be big enough for our group?


As long as kids don't mind sharing double beds and perhaps another on a pullout, it should be fine. I beleive the 3BR Deluxe sleeps 10.


----------



## Brian Noble

A 3BR Deluxe has the following

> Beds: Double Bed - 2,Double Sleeper Sofa - 1,King Bed - 2

A 3BR Presidential skips the sleeper sofa.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Ok good! The 15 year old is the only one who refuses to share a bed with anyone, but he’ll be fine on the couch, even if it doesn’t pull out.
Next question, when is the best time try to rent points? Our trip is 11 months away


----------



## Brian Noble

Because you need a 3BR, the sooner the better; there aren't as many of those. Only those who own at Bonnet Creek (either directly or through the CWA trust) can book between 13 and 10 months prior to check in. Any Wyndham owner can book within 10 months prior to check in. So, start looking in another month or so.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Does anyone know the deposit amount when booking with Vacation Upgrades?


----------



## barrey

EllenMurphy said:


> Does anyone know the deposit amount when booking with Vacation Upgrades?



For us (just booked) it was 1/3 of the total.

-Barrey


----------



## OSUZorba

inspectorgadget said:


> I have stayed at Bonnet Creek many times and I have found this to be not necessarily true. I have checked in both early and late and have got mixed results. I have arrived late and got a much better view than when I checked in early. Sometimes my view or request is honored, sometimes it's not. Sometimes the person who checks you in is short with you and tells you that requests cannot be made at all. Sometimes the checkin person is really nice and very accomodating. Honestly, I think it depends on who you get.


That is probably true. But early has always worked for me. I also tell them I am willing to wait for access if needed. Any time I get there late I get a second floor parking lot view. 

If someone told me that they don't take requests at all, I'd ask for someone else to help me.


----------



## jrsharp21

Just got back from our trip. We loved Bonnet Creek. This is going to be the first place we check for now on for availability and pricing. The 2 bedroom suite with the 7 people in our group worked out well. We were on the third floor in Tower 1. Even though we heard other people in their rooms, it felt like we were the only people on the floor. We never actually saw anyone else on our floor the entire time. While we were at the parks all day most of the time. One day we did come back in the afternoon and hang out in the lazy river with some adult beverages for a bit. I walked over to the bar that serves pizza. Grabbed a few pizzas to bring back to the lazy river for the group. The bartender there was a super nice guy.  We never used any of their provided transportation to the parks. We always just drove our rental van going to the parks. 

Already had Vacation Strategy quote me a price for marathon weekend. Looks like prices are jacked up for that week. So looks like we will be staying somewhere else, but definitely will always check with them first.


----------



## Lisa P.

I just posted these photos from the Club Wyndham website to another thread. Looking at them got me excited about going back there in the next year. So I decided to re-post them here since I'm sure many who follow this thread will enjoy looking at them as well.


----------



## Lisa P.

And now a few personal photos from a brief February 2021 visit with 3 of our young grandchildren who enjoyed the kiddie-friendly areas of the Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort. These little cousins were 4 years and 2 years old at the time. The playground was closed for renovation so they couldn't play there on that trip - the oldest enjoyed it in Nov. 2019. This time, they loved feeding the fish & turtles, playing in the toddler splash zone (sharing ice cream treats, of course!), and wandering around the lake in the evening with the pretty lighting and music playing. Even weeks later, they asked to go back there.


----------



## jrsharp21

For those headed to Bonnet Creek soon, just a heads up that the pirate ship pool is closed for construction.


----------



## Lisa P.

Thanks for that update @jrsharp21 and it spurred me to look it up on the Club Wyndham website, where I found this:

_The resort is currently undergoing renovations to Tower 6 through Jan. 2021. During this time, *the pool and pirate ship will be closed with plans to reopen on Nov. 20, 2021*. Additionally, you may encounter noise, dust, odors, and work crew on-site. *Dates are subject to change*. _[emphasis added]

Good to know!


----------



## Aimeedyan

We are booked for a first trip in a couple weeks with a young toddler - is the pirate ship also the splash pad/toddler water area?


----------



## jrsharp21

Aimeedyan said:


> We are booked for a first trip in a couple weeks with a young toddler - is the pirate ship also the splash pad/toddler water area?



No. The splash pad area is next to the main pool/lazy river outside of the main building/lobby building.


----------



## Lisa P.

Right, the pirate ship pool with a big slide (height requirement) is at the far back end of the lake next to the hotel. The Spanish fort pool and floating river are behind Towers 5 & 6, near the hotel. Behind the main lobby building at the front of the resort, there's a freeform pool area with a zero entry side and a floating river, as well as a separate toddler splash zone. Between Towers 2 & 3, there's another pool area with a kids' slide as well. So even though the pirate ship pool is closed, there's still plenty of easy walking access to pool amenities for all ages, hot tubs, poolside food & beverages, etc.


----------



## Aimeedyan

jrsharp21 said:


> No. The splash pad area is next to the main pool/lazy river outside of the main building/lobby building.





Lisa P. said:


> Right, the pirate ship pool with a big slide (height requirement) is at the far back end of the lake next to the hotel. The Spanish fort pool and floating river are behind Towers 5 & 6, near the hotel. Behind the main lobby building at the front of the resort, there's a freeform pool area with a zero entry side and a floating river, as well as a separate toddler splash zone. Between Towers 2 & 3, there's another pool area with a kids' slide as well. So even though the pirate ship pool is closed, there's still plenty of easy walking access to pool amenities for all ages, hot tubs, poolside food & beverages, etc.



Thank you both!


----------



## dioxide45

Lisa P. said:


> Right, the pirate ship pool with a big slide (height requirement) is at the far back end of the lake next to the hotel. The Spanish fort pool and floating river are behind *Towers 5 & 6*


Perhaps you meant 4 & 5? Tower 6 is right next to the pirate shipwreck pool that is currently closed.


----------



## Lisa P.

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you meant 4 & 5? Tower 6 is right next to the pirate shipwreck pool that is currently closed.



Ah yes, I stand corrected, thank you! The Spanish fort pool area is mainly behind Tower 5 with a quieter pool section and cabanas behind Tower 4. From Tower 6, you exit toward the lake and turn right for the Spanish fort pool area or left for the pirate pool area. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cjnix29

We just booked for November. I'm pretty excited, I've been thinking about this place for awhile, and we are finally ready to venture off site.  Is there a running path at the resort?


----------



## jrsharp21

cjnix29 said:


> We just booked for November. I'm pretty excited, I've been thinking about this place for awhile, and we are finally ready to venture off site.  Is there a running path at the resort?



When we were there last week, I saw many people running in the mornings on the path that goes around the entire lake/pond. Being a runner myself, I was curious what the distance was all the way around.


----------



## Brian Noble

I've run in the direction of Buena Vista Blvd, but the sidewalk stops before it gets all the way there. I remember having to cobble together a route that went there and back, and around the Hilton complex plus the Wyndham complex to get something that was more than just a mile or two---at least, I think so. It's been a few years.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Does anyone know if you can walk from Club Bonnnet Creek to the wyndam grand to club bonnet creek to access their restaurants?


----------



## CarolynFH

EllenMurphy said:


> Does anyone know if you can walk from Club Bonnnet Creek to the wyndam grand to club bonnet creek to access their restaurants?


The Club Wyndham buildings and the Wyndham Grand hotel surround the same lake.  There's a continuous walkway all the way around.  Very easy to access their restaurants!


----------



## EllenMurphy

CarolynFH said:


> The Club Wyndham buildings and the Wyndham Grand hotel surround the same lake.  There's a continuous walkway all the way around.  Very easy to access their restaurants!


Ok thank you! I couldn't quite make it out on google maps!


----------



## everevy

Does anyone have a weekend date booked with Vacation Strategy? I just called WBC for our stay 10/23-10/30 and they didn't have my reservation. I called VS and they said that if they remove the owners name and put my name, I'm at risk of cancellation because I'm not an owner. It's not one of the blackout dates mentioned before, but apparently most weekend dates are now blacked out. They said they had to wait until morning of the 23rd to change the owner's name to my name. I'm kinda terrified that they'll cancel my reservation if they change the name day of and I won't have a back up plan for hotel. Thoughts?


----------



## sdsatl

Are ground floor rooms ok? We're in a three bedroom deluxe, and my dad has requested ground floor, because he has mobility issues. Do those rooms still have balconies/patios?

Also, I see that the pirate ship pool is closed. Are there any other water slides?


----------



## Upatnoon

sdsatl said:


> Are ground floor rooms ok? We're in a three bedroom deluxe, and my dad has requested ground floor, because he has mobility issues. Do those rooms still have balconies/patios?
> 
> Also, I see that the pirate ship pool is closed. Are there any other water slides?


I don't know if there are three-bedroom units on the ground floor, but those units have patios. The only ground floor area I would not want to get is near the minigolf. I always feel bad for the people with those rooms, because of the lack of privacy.

As for mobility concerns, the resort has excellent, fast elevators.


----------



## Lisa P.

The ground floor units that face the parking lots will not have a nice view. But they do all have patios, AFAIK. Yes, the pool between Towers 2 & 3 has a basic slide that empties directly into the pool (it's popular with school age kids) and the toddler splash zone behind the main lobby building has a toddler slide. Only the pirate pool's separate, tall slide (which has a height requirement) is closed.


----------



## Jnjtrio

everevy said:


> Does anyone have a weekend date booked with Vacation Strategy? I just called WBC for our stay 10/23-10/30 and they didn't have my reservation. I called VS and they said that if they remove the owners name and put my name, I'm at risk of cancellation because I'm not an owner. It's not one of the blackout dates mentioned before, but apparently most weekend dates are now blacked out. They said they had to wait until morning of the 23rd to change the owner's name to my name. I'm kinda terrified that they'll cancel my reservation if they change the name day of and I won't have a back up plan for hotel. Thoughts?



In mid June Wyndham added weekend dates including dates in October, which your dates overlap on 2 weekends.  When did you make your reservation?  I would definitely want some clarification on how they will be able to add your name since your vacation is impacted on both weekends.  I understand your worry.   https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations


----------



## everevy

Jnjtrio said:


> In mid June Wyndham added weekend dates including dates in October, which your dates overlap on 2 weekends.  When did you make your reservation?  I would definitely want some clarification on how they will be able to add your name since your vacation is impacted on both weekends.  I understand your worry.
> View attachment 610447


I booked with them back in February. VS said that they wouldn’t cancel it if it’s same day as check in, but I don’t trust that. They also said I can’t cancel (without losing my funds), but if that’s the case I won’t know if WBC will cancel my reservation until the day I arrive, which is more scary. What’s the likelihood of finding a decent hotel on my day of arrival?


----------



## Jnjtrio

everevy said:


> I booked with them back in February. VS said that they wouldn’t cancel it if it’s same day as check in, but I don’t trust that. They also said I can’t cancel (without losing my funds), but if that’s the case I won’t know if WBC will cancel my reservation until the day I arrive, which is more scary. What’s the likelihood of finding a decent hotel on my day of arrival?



Quick expedia search for lake buena vista shows some decent hotels around the $100 a night currently.   You might also be able to get a late deal with hotwire - hotrate search.  Vacation strategy does alot of reservations, I would hope they have had success with this day of name change on other reservations.  I did call when they added the weekend dates and was told if you were payed in full they added your name before the weekend date limit went into effect.  Were you payed in full in June?


----------



## everevy

Jnjtrio said:


> Quick expedia search for lake buena vista shows some decent hotels around the $100 a night currently.   You might also be able to get a late deal with hotwire - hotrate search.  Vacation strategy does alot of reservations, I would hope they have had success with this day of name change on other reservations.  I did call when they added the weekend dates and was told if you were payed in full they added your name before the weekend date limit went into effect.  Were you payed in full in June?


No I think my final payment was in August. If that was the case I wonder why they didn’t/don’t reach out to upcoming reservations and change the name or make sure they’re paid in full. If I hadn’t called WBC to confirm, I wouldn’t have known.


----------



## Jnjtrio

everevy said:


> No I think my final payment was in August. If that was the case I wonder why they didn’t/don’t reach out to upcoming reservations and change the name or make sure they’re paid in full. If I hadn’t called WBC to confirm, I wouldn’t have known.



It was like one day notice, had to be done by that night I think when Wyndham added the weekend dates.  I am so sorry you are dealing with this so close to your vacation.


----------



## everevy

Jnjtrio said:


> It was like one day notice, had to be done by that night I think when Wyndham added the weekend dates.  I am so sorry you are dealing with this so close to your vacation.


I think I might call tomorrow and get some assurances from the staff. If I still feel strange about it I’ll probably just book something else and eat the deposit fee if it works out at WBC.  If they cancel my reservation at least we’ll have a backup plan.


----------



## dioxide45

THis seems to be Vacation Strategy's strategy to get around the blackout dates. I don't think the cancellation of reservations happens the same day and might be somewhat manual processes by Wyndham. So by adding the name to the reservation the day of checkin, it doesn't give Wyndham a chance to cancel before checkin and Wyndham certainly wouldn't kick out a guest that is already checked in.

Not sure I would be comfortable with the process they have in place if this is indeed what they are doing.


----------



## Brian Noble

everevy said:


> If I still feel strange about it I’ll probably just book something else and eat the deposit fee if it works out at WBC. If they cancel my reservation at least we’ll have a backup plan.


I think this is a good idea. Think of the deposit as trip insurance.



dioxide45 said:


> THis seems to be Vacation Strategy's strategy to get around the blackout dates. [...] Not sure I would be comfortable with the process they have in place if this is indeed what they are doing.


I agree with @dioxide45, and if I were looking to rent a stay at Bonnet Creek in the future, I'd be very hesitant to use VS to do so.


----------



## BostonEd

dioxide45 said:


> This seems to be Vacation Strategy's strategy to get around the blackout dates. I don't think the cancellation of reservations happens the same day and might be somewhat manual processes by Wyndham. So by adding the name to the reservation the day of check-in, it doesn't give Wyndham a chance to cancel before check-in and Wyndham certainly wouldn't kick out a guest that is already checked in.
> 
> Not sure I would be comfortable with the process they have in place if this is indeed what they are doing.


This strategy seems insane. WAY too risky. Are we sure that is what VS is up to?


----------



## Jnjtrio

BostonEd said:


> This strategy seems insane. WAY too risky. Are we sure that is what VS is up to?





BostonEd said:


> This strategy seems insane. WAY too risky. Are we sure that is what VS is up to?



We only have the one report of this occurring.  I have 2 reservation through them for beginning of November but it has none of the owner only weekend restrictions.


----------



## Upatnoon

Be aware that Wyndham owners can use two guest confirmations per year during the restricted dates when not traveling with their guests.

A large point manager may be controlling lots of smaller accounts, and be able to use these confirmations.

As Wyndham changes the rules, those vacation brokers have to adjust their strategies to maximize points and profits. So far, I have not heard of any issues with Vacation Strategy. 

I don't know all the techniques they are using or how they have changed with the new restrictions. I do know that waiting to book at the last minute in the Wyndham system can be a way to maximize your points. 

The key thing is really trusting the company you are renting a reservation from. Do they have a track record? Do they have good customer service?


----------



## dioxide45

BostonEd said:


> This strategy seems insane. WAY too risky. Are we sure that is what VS is up to?


We don't know, just hypothesizing. I would hope that they are no longer actively renting reservations that overlap blackout dates. But for some of those reservations that were in place before the blackouts were announced and the guest certs didn't get added in time, perhaps this is their mitigation strategy.


----------



## dioxide45

Upatnoon said:


> I don't know all the techniques they are using or how they have changed with the new restrictions. I do know that waiting to book at the last minute in the Wyndham system can be a way to maximize your points.


They aren't waiting till the last minute to book. The reservation was made in February. They just seem to be waiting till the day of checkin to add the guest name.


----------



## Biggen

Upatnoon said:


> I don't know if there are three-bedroom units on the ground floor, but those units have patios. The only ground floor area I would not want to get is near the minigolf. I always feel bad for the people with those rooms, because of the lack of privacy.
> 
> As for mobility concerns, the resort has excellent, fast elevators.


There are 3-bedroom units on the ground floor.  We always book 3 bedroom units and always ask for the ground floor on Tower 4 or 5.


----------



## msvlg

Has anyone rented a cabana for a day? If so what was the cost and would 4 adults  fit under it?


----------



## BK2014

msvlg said:


> Has anyone rented a cabana for a day? If so what was the cost and would 4 adults  fit under it?



We rented one the Saturday after Thanksgiving last year.  It cost $109.  There were four adults in our party and it worked well.  I believe there were two of the lounge type chairs and two regular chairs.  We thought it was well worth the investment to have some guaranteed shade and space.


----------



## msvlg

BK2014 said:


> We rented one the Saturday after Thanksgiving last year.  It cost $109.  There were four adults in our party and it worked well.  I believe there were two of the lounge type chairs and two regular chairs.  We thought it was well worth the investment to have some guaranteed shade and space.


Thank you!


----------



## lynnfitz

Hi, I'm a little confused with the black out dates situation. Let say I purchase a 6 night stay off of Ebay or redweek (Mon-Sat), is there a chance that I could be contacted prior to our trip that it was cancelled? We're going end of Jan.


----------



## lynnfitz

I found the link with the dates, doesn't look like Jan 29th is listed. Could that change?


----------



## Tom_E_D

lynnfitz said:


> I found the link with the dates, doesn't look like Jan 29th is listed. Could that change?


When they added blackout dates previously, those who were already fully booked were grandfathered in and not in danger of getting bumped. However, fully booked means that the owner has already sent the renter's name to Wyndham. Some owners take their time sending in the name (possibly for good reasons dealing with refundability or such). I would not expect the January 29 weekend to be added (January is a slow period for travel to Orlando), but then most people were surprised by the other blackout dates. It could happen again.


----------



## lynnfitz

ok, thanks, good to know!


----------



## Upatnoon

Tom_E_D said:


> When they added blackout dates previously, those who were already fully booked were grandfathered in and not in danger of getting bumped. However, fully booked means that the owner has already sent the renter's name to Wyndham. Some owners take their time sending in the name (possibly for good reasons dealing with refundability or such). I would not expect the January 29 weekend to be added (January is a slow period for travel to Orlando), but then most people were surprised by the other blackout dates. It could happen again.


There are some ways around the blackout dates. From the Wyndham website:

"You can travel with your guests to these resorts during the dates listed below and may use two guest confirmations per year during the restricted dates when not travelling with your guests." 

The key thing is trusting that the person you are renting a reservation from knows about the Wyndham blackout rules and knows what they are doing.

The blackout dates and rules are well-known by the people renting reservations, especially those doing it as a business. There may be a smaller owner that rarely rents that may not know, but I think that is unlikely. 

Of course, It doesn't hurt to ask if you are renting during a blocked-out time. You want to be confident in your reservation.


----------



## Aimeedyan

We check in Sunday for the first time! Would anyone recommend any of the onsite dining options for a casual lunch? We have a young toddler with us and sometimes, grabbing food that doesn't involve a carseat is extremely helpful but only if the food is decent/easy to get.


----------



## Jnjtrio

Aimeedyan said:


> We check in Sunday for the first time! Would anyone recommend any of the onsite dining options for a casual lunch? We have a young toddler with us and sometimes, grabbing food that doesn't involve a carseat is extremely helpful but only if the food is decent/easy to get.



We had a couple meals at the little outdoor restaurant by tower 4 & 5 next to the lazy river.  We enjoyed both of those meals.


----------



## twocat

Aimeedyan said:


> We check in Sunday for the first time! Would anyone recommend any of the onsite dining options for a casual lunch? We have a young toddler with us and sometimes, grabbing food that doesn't involve a carseat is extremely helpful but only if the food is decent/easy to get.



I've eaten at 2 of the outdoor restaurants at BC. The food was good at both andI would definitely recommend for the convenience alone.

The first outdoor venue is near buildings 5 and 6 and is part of the Wyndham hotel. Can't remember the name...Barefoot something or other??? Someone will come along with the answer.

The other place is right by building 5 where the lazy river is located. Escudo's I think. Food was also good. They also have drink specials daily and if you showed your wristband you got 10% off your bill.

The convenience of having several restaurants onsite is a big plus for me and I was very happy with the meals I had at these 2 outdoor venues. Think sandwiches, salads, burgers, apps _not_ steak, pasta, entrees with sides.  Bar food.

There are also a few restaurants/food outlets inside the hotel itself but I can't tell you about those as I never tried them.

I think there's a pizza place on the Club grounds but didn't try it. There's also an ice cream parlor near the check-in building that serves a few sandwiches.

Edit to add - I was at BC in May of 2021and Nov of 2020.  Both of these restaurants required you to either use a credit card or charge to you room/unit account. No cash was accepted. I don't know if this has changed,


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Ok my next question. My grand daughter has sensory issues and fireworks bother her a lot! Our plan right now is that they will leave the park prior to fireworks starting. I know a lot of reviews mention seeing fireworks from your balcony. Can you hear them as well? And also, many reviews mention aggressive sales tactics and required presentations. Is that still the case? We stayed there 8 years ago, but we didn’t have to go to the presentation because the room was booked by my mil with her points.


----------



## jrsharp21

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Ok my next question. My grand daughter has sensory issues and fireworks bother her a lot! Our plan right now is that they will leave the park prior to fireworks starting. I know a lot of reviews mention seeing fireworks from your balcony. Can you hear them as well? And also, many reviews mention aggressive sales tactics and required presentations. Is that still the case? We stayed there 8 years ago, but we didn’t have to go to the presentation because the room was booked by my mil with her points.



They still do have the sales people in the lobby. They are behind a desk/counter off to the side of the check in desk. When we were there a few weeks ago, they also had an employee in the lobby that made sure you went over to the sales desk instead of just walking off. He hangs out near the registration desk with a tablet. My guess is he is watching the check in process and gathering your data. Once your check in is done, the front desk people direct your to him. He comes over and grabs you regardless. Then walks you over to the sales desk people so you can grab your bracelets.  I basically gave the sales people five minutes out of courtesy. After that, I told the sales guy politely that I was not going to sit in any sales meetings and no matter what he offered me the answer was going to be no. He then just handed over the bracelets and I was on my way.


----------



## dioxide45

The checkin agent will tell you to go over to another desk to get your wristbands. These "wristband people" are the ones that work for the marketing department and will ask you to sign up for a presentation. I wouldn't say they are aggressive, but they are persistent and their income is based on you signing up. The more signups they get, the more bonuses. Just politely tell them no, it may take one no or it may take more. But just be firm. There is no requirement for a presentation unless you have purchased a special stay that requires a presentation. Renting from another owner or using your own Club Wyndham ownership doesn't require a presentation. Though these "wristband people" might tell you it is. Just keep saying no.

On our last stay at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek, I beleive the checkin agent gave us a room key card, so there was no actual requirement to get wristbands, but I did find them quite handy and was able to walk away from the "wristband people" without signing up for a presentation. A presentation of course does not mean you have to purchase a timeshare. We go to lots of presentations to get the freebies, but then again, we spend many weeks a year in timeshare.


----------



## OneHungryPoboy

This week we put a deposit down for our stay next March! Huge shout out to disboards for making me aware of this place.


----------



## cammie810

We will be there Oct 26-Nov 1. Wondering if there is anything fun or different going on Halloween weekend. Will there be trick or treating? Should I bring candy?


----------



## cammie810

cammie810 said:


> We will be there Oct 26-Nov 1. Wondering if there is anything fun or different going on Halloween weekend. Will there be trick or treating? Should I bring candy?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## chickenlittle81

We are staying at JW Marriot in Bonnet Creek the 3rd week of November! Has anyone been? 

This is a surprised last minute trip for my husband, just the two of us! and its his first time ever going to Disney. I have been plenty but not in serval years...Any recommendation close by that we shouldn't miss out on?


----------



## missingdisneymore

chickenlittle81 said:


> We are staying at JW Marriot in Bonnet Creek the 3rd week of November! Has anyone been?
> 
> This is a surprised last minute trip for my husband, just the two of us! and its his first time ever going to Disney. I have been plenty but not in serval years...Any recommendation close by that we shouldn't miss out on?


This is a thread about Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the timeshare property. Possibly a thread dedicated to the JW Marriot hotel or an online search would provide  you specific information about your hotel!  The info here is about Wyndham condos. Have a great time at Disney!


----------



## chickenlittle81

missingdisneymore said:


> This is a thread about Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the timeshare property. Possibly a thread dedicated to the JW Marriot hotel or an online search would provide  you specific information about your hotel!  The info here is about Wyndham condos. Have a great time at Disney!


Oh my gosh! Thank you. Only saw Bonnet Creek.


----------



## BostonEd

Does anyone who the mod is for the Orlando Hotels forum? I think he/she should be able to change the thread title to "Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek thread" pretty easily. There is a lot more in the Bonnet Creek area now, than when part 1 of this thread started.

EDIT: THEY DID IT!  Just goes to show you the power of complaining to the right people!  Thank you mods and admins!


----------



## missingdisneymore

BostonEd said:


> Does anyone who the mod is for the Orlando Hotels forum? I think he/she should be able to change the thread title to "Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek thread" pretty easily. There is a lot more in the Bonnet Creek area now, than when part 1 of this thread started.



@GADisneyDad14 

Possible?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

missingdisneymore said:


> @GADisneyDad14
> 
> Possible?



Unfortunately I’m not a mod on this board so I can’t edit thread titles here.   If I’m not mistaken there isn’t a specific moderator of this board, so a webmaster can assist.   Tagging @WebmasterDoc, @WebmasterMaryJo.   Thanks!


----------



## Kmpcfp

Unfortunately the owner that we had booked through said Wyndham is not allowing checkouts on April 15th, we had to change our reservation to check out on the 14th. Has anyone else heard of this policy? I am a little annoyed as we already have plane tickets booked, and really don't want to move hotels for one night. 



Kmpcfp said:


> We have been to Disney 5-6 times in the past 10 years on site and off and somehow I just discovered that Wyndham Bonnet Creek is "rentable" and fell in love. Then I saw the owners only weeks: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations
> 
> We are looking at April 8-15, 2022 and the blackout week for Easter is April 15-24, 2022 we should be okay as the 15th is our checkout day, correct?


----------



## BostonEd

It seems to me that usually you could check out on the day that blackouts start. But if the owner said otherwise, whaddaya gonna do?

I just checked that site, and currently pretty much the whole summer (June 1 - Aug. 15, 2022) is blocked off!!!!!! What the heck!


----------



## CarolynFH

Kmpcfp said:


> Unfortunately the owner that we had booked through said Wyndham is not allowing checkouts on April 15th, we had to change our reservation to check out on the 14th. Has anyone else heard of this policy? I am a little annoyed as we already have plane tickets booked, and really don't want to move hotels for one night.


From reading on TUG, I know that Wyndham has changed the actual blockout dates a few times since the new policy was announced, so I wouldn’t be entirely surprised, but hopefully a Wyndham owner who has access to the rules will chime in here.


----------



## ibob52

Kmpcfp said:


> Unfortunately the owner that we had booked through said Wyndham is not allowing checkouts on April 15th, we had to change our reservation to check out on the 14th. Has anyone else heard of this policy? I am a little annoyed as we already have plane tickets booked, and really don't want to move hotels for one night.


VS had the checkout on April 15th (Friday) available last month . the price was peak dollars for a week ending on April 15th


----------



## dioxide45

Kmpcfp said:


> Unfortunately the owner that we had booked through said Wyndham is not allowing checkouts on April 15th, we had to change our reservation to check out on the 14th. Has anyone else heard of this policy? I am a little annoyed as we already have plane tickets booked, and really don't want to move hotels for one night.


Yes. Wyndham instituted some new owner only blackout dates. Meaning that owners can't assign guest certificates to reservations for those dates. Well, they can, but they are limited and it seems Wyndham doesn't really know how to implement it. Anyway, this is the reason you can't check out on the 15th. April 15th through 24th is blacked out. Wyndham link below.

*TIMESHARE OWNER PRIORITY RESERVATIONS*


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Hi Everyone,

      I currently have a trip planned for this Christmas week.  Airbnb and Vrbo both have a couple of postings listing Bonnett Creek, but I know those are blackout dates.  Does that mean I shouldn’t trust those postings?  A few of them on airbnb are “super hosts” so I don’t think it’s a scam, I’m just not understanding how they’re able to offer Christmas week right now.  I’m a little nervous to try booking with them.   Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## dioxide45

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I currently have a trip planned for this Christmas week.  Airbnb and Vrbo both have a couple of postings listing Bonnett Creek, but I know those are blackout dates.  Does that mean I shouldn’t trust those postings?  A few of them on airbnb are “super hosts” so I don’t think it’s a scam, I’m just not understanding how they’re able to offer Christmas week right now.  I’m a little nervous to try booking with them.   Thanks in advance for any advice!



Owners can still apply guest certificates to two reservations a year or reservations for the same week that the owner has a reservation. So it is possible that the owner is also traveling at the same time as their listing and will be able to apply the guest certificate. I would reach out to the host if possible to confirm.


----------



## Biggen

Checking in tomorrow.  Did they dump their masks rules? Can you now sit at the pool bars?


----------



## Holly0979

jrsharp21 said:


> They still do have the sales people in the lobby. They are behind a desk/counter off to the side of the check in desk. When we were there a few weeks ago, they also had an employee in the lobby that made sure you went over to the sales desk instead of just walking off. He hangs out near the registration desk with a tablet. My guess is he is watching the check in process and gathering your data. Once your check in is done, the front desk people direct your to him. He comes over and grabs you regardless. Then walks you over to the sales desk people so you can grab your bracelets.  I basically gave the sales people five minutes out of courtesy. After that, I told the sales guy politely that I was not going to sit in any sales meetings and no matter what he offered me the answer was going to be no. He then just handed over the bracelets and I was on my way.


Here now. Arrived around 4 so check in was really busy. The girl giving out wristbands started to ask us about timeshares and I politely said "we are really not interested. We really just want to get to our room." She said she completely understood and said to stop by if we changed our minds. She was very nice and not pushy at all. I was expecting worse.


----------



## Holly0979

Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know if you were looking forward to a jetted tub they are no longer in the 2 bedroom deluxe suites in Tower 5. I called the front desk to ask why and they said they are gradually removing them from all the rooms and the first to be converted was tower 5. Just a heads up in case you were looking foward to a jacuzzi bath after a long day at the parks. It is not a deal breaker because this place is amazing, just wish I knew ahead of time. On another note, fireworks view from tower 5 is still great with the new large hotel up in the distance. So great watching 2 sets of fireworks every night.


----------



## jrsharp21

Biggen said:


> Checking in tomorrow.  Did they dump their masks rules? Can you now sit at the pool bars?



When we were there in September there was no mask rule and pool bars were operating as normal. People were hanging out watching football games while enjoy beverages.


----------



## Biggen

jrsharp21 said:


> When we were there in September there was no mask rule and pool bars were operating as normal. People were hanging out watching football games while enjoy beverages.


Great!  That is one of the things I missed from last year.  They wouldn't even let you sit at the bars outside.


----------



## PrincessV

Biggen said:


> Checking in tomorrow.  Did they dump their masks rules? Can you now sit at the pool bars?


Rule is still masks on indoors... but very, very few guests are following the rule, unfortunately.  Pools bars are fully open and no masks required.



Holly0979 said:


> Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know if you were looking forward to a jetted tub they are no longer in the 2 bedroom deluxe suites in Tower 5. I called the front desk to ask why and they said they are gradually removing them from all the rooms and the first to be converted was tower 5. Just a heads up in case you were looking foward to a jacuzzi bath after a long day at the parks.


Are there still tubs, just not jetted?


----------



## BostonEd

Holly0979 said:


> [jetted tubs] are no longer in the 2 bedroom deluxe suites in Tower 5. I called the front desk to ask why and they said they are gradually removing them from all the rooms


Wow, I'm surprised by this. That's a kind of standard thing in "better" time share resorts. Huh. 

Like you, it is not a key reason to stay there (maybe they're counting on that), but I still think that is is an odd choice by them.


----------



## CarolynFH

BostonEd said:


> Wow, I'm surprised by this. That's a kind of standard thing in "better" time share resorts. Huh.
> 
> Like you, it is not a key reason to stay there (maybe they're counting on that), but I still think that is is an odd choice by them.


DVC has been removing their jetted tubs and replacing with bubblers or plain soakers. I think it may have to do with keeping jetted tubs clean - I’ve read more than one report of disgusting gunk coming out of the jets, not just at DVC resorts.


----------



## Upatnoon

CarolynFH said:


> DVC has been removing their jetted tubs and replacing with bubblers or plain soakers. I think it may have to do with keeping jetted tubs clean - I’ve read more than one report of disgusting gunk coming out of the jets, not just at DVC resorts.
> [/QUOTE
> When you fill the tub, dirty water collects in and around the jets that is difficult to impossible to clean or even see. If the tubs are infrequently used, that gunk can grow into something even more disgusting.
> 
> Most guests use the showers, so it can be weeks before a tub is used.
> 
> A guest turns on the jets and sees black stuff or gunk shooting out and gets unhappy.
> 
> Removing these is a good thing.


----------



## dioxide45

BostonEd said:


> Wow, I'm surprised by this. That's a kind of standard thing in "better" time share resorts. Huh.
> 
> Like you, it is not a key reason to stay there (maybe they're counting on that), but I still think that is is an odd choice by them.


Many of the bigger brand name timeshares are starting to remove the jetted tubs. Marriott's Grande Vista over on International Drive is starting fresh rounds of villa renovations and starting to remove the big jetted tubs in favor of big walk in showers. I am actually okay with the move as we never use the tubs, but I do know a lot of people that like them. I think the issue is mainly maintenance and probably some lack of use. A lot of people are concerned with the cleanliness. I cleaned the tub at Marriott's Cypress Harbour and it created a black rim around the top edge of the water. It mostly wiped off, but that was in the jets and pipes of the tub that someone who didn't clean it would instead be bathing in.


----------



## Brian Noble

A random observation: Wyndham typically deposits their resorts in RCI about 7-8 months prior to use, though there are some smaller patterns. I have not seen Wyndham deposit Bonnet Creek in RCI since they deposited February '21 several months ago (and that one did not include P-Week). Cypress Palms, Star Island, and Reunion have all been deposited through June '21.

In light of the Guest Cert restrictions, this is definitely tipping the balance in favor of owning in Wyndham (resale!) if you want to stay there regularly.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Holly0979 said:


> Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know if you were looking forward to a jetted tub they are no longer in the 2 bedroom deluxe suites in Tower 5. I called the front desk to ask why and they said they are gradually removing them from all the rooms and the first to be converted was tower 5. Just a heads up in case you were looking foward to a jacuzzi bath after a long day at the parks. It is not a deal breaker because this place is amazing, just wish I knew ahead of time. On another note, fireworks view from tower 5 is still great with the new large hotel up in the distance. So great watching 2 sets of fireworks every night.


Are there any bathtubs at all?  No bathtub is going to be a dealbreaker with young kids.  I don't care if they're jetted or not but my 2 year old can't take a shower...


----------



## Brian Noble

It seems _really_ unlikely that the would remove the tub from the main bathroom completely (rather than just replace it with a soaker/bubbler.) What else would they put in that space? (I had thought Tower 5 had bubblers from more or less the beginning, but maybe I am thinking of Tower 6.)

And in 2BRs or larger, the second bathrooms all have tub/shower combos.


----------



## dioxide45

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Are there any bathtubs at all?  No bathtub is going to be a dealbreaker with young kids.  I don't care if they're jetted or not but my 2 year old can't take a shower...


The 2BR and 3BR units should still have a regular bathtub in the guest bathroom.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Brian Noble said:


> It seems _really_ unlikely that the would remove the tub from the main bathroom completely (rather than just replace it with a soaker/bubbler.) What else would they put in that space? (I had thought Tower 5 had bubblers from more or less the beginning, but maybe I am thinking of Tower 6.)
> 
> And in 2BRs or larger, the second bathrooms all have tub/shower combos.


Ok, thanks.  We have a 2 BR for our first reservation at this resort next June, so that is a relief.


----------



## Aimeedyan

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Are there any bathtubs at all?  No bathtub is going to be a dealbreaker with young kids.  I don't care if they're jetted or not but my 2 year old can't take a shower...



Though I think you're safe with the 2 bedroom, I wanted to pipe in that a bathtub is not always a dealbreaker for young kids. Our toddler (turned two last month) LIVES for showers - he hears the water come on and runs to join whoever is in there. I tell guests to lock the door. He takes a bath occasionally for the play aspect but showers every single day. We've never used a hotel bathtub and stay in a hotel 2-3 nights a month on average, even when he was a baby. Big walk in showers are definitely our preference!

I think time share type accommodations, especially, are best designed with multiple options for every family type. Some love a bath, some love a big shower. Hopefully tubs stay around for those that prefer them and more add nice big showers when possible.


----------



## Missy29

Someone posted on another site that tower 6 pool is closed for renovations, can anyone confirm this? And if so does anyone know for how long?


----------



## Brian Noble

The web site says through Nov 20th, but it could be longer.

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...ica/florida/orlando/club-wyndham-bonnet-creek


----------



## Missy29

Thank you! We won’t be there till May.


----------



## Glscrambled

I’m currently booked November 26th in a 3 bedroom, and didn’t get any notification of the pool being closed, I’m also not seeing it on their website. Am I missing something?


----------



## dioxide45

Glscrambled said:


> I’m currently booked November 26th in a 3 bedroom, and didn’t get any notification of the pool being closed, I’m also not seeing it on their website. Am I missing something?


It is in the link from post #6,721 under the Helpful Hints section. You need to click the + sign and expand.


----------



## ThomasA

Are the tv's in the units smart tv's or should I pack a fire stick? Thanks!


----------



## Glscrambled

ThomasA said:


> Are the tv's in the units smart tv's or should I pack a fire stick? Thanks!


We always bring our fire stick… They aren’t traditional smart TVs if they have streaming capability


----------



## ThomasA

Glscrambled said:


> We always bring our fire stick… They aren’t traditional smart TVs if they have streaming capability



I'll be sure to bring one then. Thank you!


----------



## Glscrambled

twocat said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.  But trying to navigate the ins and outs of Wyndham's program seems daunting.  I'm part of a Facebook group for owners and renters and it all seems very complicated.
> 
> I just want 1 or 2 weeks or partial weeks at WBC in off times (May and October/November).  This was easy to do renting from an owner but this new restriction really puts a damper on planning.
> 
> Luckily I'm looking for 4 nights in early November that isn't restricted.  For now.


We purchased resale…. Bought a few different smaller contracts for really next to no money, each around 175,000 points and we bought into club wyndham access…. We have just under 600,000 points and we paid maybe 2-3k for all of it.. It’s easy to navigate, we have used it all over the east coast so far and love all the accommodations, and we are also DVC members for the last 16 years, so our expectations are high and wyndham doesn’t disappoint.


----------



## Brian Noble

I bought my first smallish wyndham deed 15 years ago---the resale market was a little more expensive then than it is now but not much. I've added a few extra converted Hawaii weeks---during COVID Wyndham offered to convert weeks for free---and now have almost 840K points.

We've stayed in a number of Wyndham resorts: Bonnet Creek, Smoky Mountain, Old Town Alexandria (VA), Wisconsin Tamarack, Kauai Beach Villas, and Belle Maison (NOLA). All have been great. We originally bought for Bonnet Creek and have since stayed at WBC along with several different DVC resorts many times. Bonnet is a _fantastic_ alternative to DVC, and the vacation experience is comparable to a stay at SSR or OKW with some things I like better at one, others at the other. But, it's *significantly *less expensive to buy _and_ to own. You can buy a Club Wyndham Access deed large enough for a prime week at WBC resale, for $2K or less. The annual cost for that 2BR week in fees would be about $1,600. That's barely enough for a single Value room in peak seasons at WDW. The annual dues on a 2BR at SSR would be $2,125, and you'd have to shell out close to $30K to buy it, minimum.

Better still, the CWA deed has higher annual expenses than some other deeds you can find if you are patient. My average cost for that week is more like $1250. Try to find a Value WDW room---even at a discount---during Spring Break season for that.

I've found the system easy to use and there needn't be extra costs, especially if you use it the way it was designed: booking vacations for yourself, planned in advance, staying for most or all of a week at a time.


----------



## Glscrambled

Brian Noble said:


> I bought my first smallish wyndham deed 15 years ago---the resale market was a little more expensive then than it is now but not much. I've added a few extra converted Hawaii weeks---during COVID Wyndham offered to convert weeks for free---and now have almost 840K points.
> 
> We've stayed in a number of Wyndham resorts: Bonnet Creek, Smoky Mountain, Old Town Alexandria (VA), Wisconsin Tamarack, Kauai Beach Villas, and Belle Maison (NOLA). All have been great. We originally bought for Bonnet Creek and have since stayed at WBC along with several different DVC resorts many times. Bonnet is a _fantastic_ alternative to DVC, and the vacation experience is comparable to a stay at SSR or OKW with some things I like better at one, others at the other. But, it's *significantly *less expensive to buy _and_ to own. You can buy a Club Wyndham Access deed large enough for a prime week at WBC resale, for $2K or less. The annual cost for that 2BR week in fees would be about $1,600. That's barely enough for a single Value room in peak seasons at WDW. The annual dues on a 2BR at SSR would be $2,125, and you'd have to shell out close to $30K to buy it, minimum.
> 
> Better still, the CWA deed has higher annual expenses than some other deeds you can find if you are patient. My average cost for that week is more like $1250. Try to find a Value WDW room---even at a discount---during Spring Break season for that.
> 
> I've found the system easy to use and there needn't be extra costs, especially if you use it the way it was designed: booking vacations for yourself, planned in advance, staying for most or all of a week at a time.


That’s awesome Brian! And yes we bought because of WBC as well but we’re pleasantly surprised with 2 resorts in Myrtle beach, pompano beach, national harbor and even Atlantic City! With the new renovations at SSR, that is still my favorite value because of the proximity to Disney springs (we are nightly springs people even if we stay at WBC). And my kids love the slides and pools there and they don’t restrict on height nor care if they wear a life vest (it’s the small things for my kids who are 4 and 6). Bonnet is great with the new renovations as well and for the money it can’t be beat!


----------



## Brian Noble

That's right---I forgot that M and the kids have stayed in Pompano Beach too.


----------



## HMcH

I bought a 308K point even year contract off Ebay a year ago, and will be making my first stay as an owner in March.  Less than $1000 all in (plus maintenance fees) purchased me a 3 bedroom condo during Spring Break every two years.  I cannot wait.


----------



## larissawbb

If you book a presidential two bedroom and are staying in building 6, can you use the reserve lounge on the top floor? Is that lounge only for owners? Also, if you book presidential does that help you avoid a dumpster view? Do you have a better chance of a lake view with a presidential or a deluxe?


----------



## dioxide45

We have owned Marriott and Vistana timeshare for many years and have started to consider Club Wyndham. I am still not sold on it though. We are currently at Ocean Walk and while nice, it isn't the same standard as Marriott or Vistana. This is our fourth Wyndham timeshare stay and so far and the only resort I would really be drawn back to would be Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We are pretty flexible and can often travel weekdays. Is renting still the way to go?


----------



## littlestar

We own resale Wyndham points and DVC points.  We are former Marriott owners.  We have really enjoyed stays at Wyndham’s Bonnet Creek Resort, Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge, Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk, and Wyndham Panama City.  All four of those resorts were comparable to Marriott and DVC quality in my opinion.  I want to try Wyndham’s Beach Street Cottages in Destin, Florida, one of these days.


----------



## Brian Noble

dioxide45 said:


> it isn't the same standard as Marriott or Vistana.


No, generally it isn't. But, Wyndham also generally imposes lower fees than those two. If you really need a Marriott-level experience, most (but not all) Wyndham resorts won't get you there. On the other hand, if those differences aren't quite as important, Wyndham can save you some scratch.


----------



## Mulliganman30

Anyone know what a 6-7 day stay the beginning to middle of June costs for 3 adults 2 kids?


----------



## larissawbb

Mulliganman30 said:


> Anyone know what a 6-7 day stay the beginning to middle of June costs for 3 adults 2 kids?


Vacation Upgrades has a price chart on their website.


----------



## Mulliganman30

larissawbb said:


> Vacation Upgrades has a price chart on their website.


I do see that but it doesn't look like pricing from say June 9th on are listed there so I wasn't sure if someone could speak generally from experience...


----------



## larissawbb

Mulliganman30 said:


> I do see that but it doesn't look like pricing from say June 9th on are listed there so I wasn't sure if someone could speak generally from experience...


One of my neighbors went last summer and paid 1,000 for a two bedroom for a week.


----------



## Brian Noble

It looks like all of Summer 2022 (6/1-8/15) got put in the "restricted dates" category for any reservations made on or after October 20th. Each owner can use a total of two Guest Certificates in an entire year across all restricted dates, unless the owner is traveling in a unit at the same time as their guests.

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations
I know at least one large-scale renter is putting guest names on at the very last minute to get around this, but I would not count on that working---at the very least, I'd have a backup I could cancel same day with a low penalty. Wyndham has really been cracking down on large-scale renting.



larissawbb said:


> One of my neighbors went last summer and paid 1,000 for a two bedroom for a week.


That was well below market rate. I wouldn't expect it going forward.


----------



## Upatnoon

Mulliganman30 said:


> Anyone know what a 6-7 day stay the beginning to middle of June costs for 3 adults 2 kids?


You can see what people are offering on Redweek. You have to shop around to many site to get the best deal, however.


----------



## Glscrambled

Upatnoon said:


> You can see what people are offering on Redweek. You have to shop around


----------



## Glscrambled

Pirate ship pool is back open after refurb for anyone wondering!


----------



## dioxide45

Brian Noble said:


> I know at least one large-scale renter is putting guest names on at the very last minute to get around this, but I would not count on that working---at the very least, I'd have a backup I could cancel same day with a low penalty. Wyndham has really been cracking down on large-scale renting.


I wonder how long this will last before Wyndham figures out how to shut that down. I certainly wouldn't want to be the one with a confirmed reservation and having my name added at the last minute. What do you do if you show up and can't check in?


----------



## msvlg

Does anyone know if there are one bedroom lake view suites at Bonnet Creek? If so are any located on the first floor? Or are all one bedroom suites parking lot views? Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Glscrambled

Tower 5 has 1 bedroom lake views but I always request high floor rooms so I’m not sure on 1st flooe


----------



## Biggen

We always request ground floor and ive never had a lake view. There is too much crap in the way to see the lake from the ground floor even if you get a pool facing view between the bushes, pools, railings, bars, etc…


----------



## Cynt

Any recommendations for places to stay since WBC is blacked out for the summer? Man, I'm super bummed about it. We're thinking about going cruising instead but taking one more look at it before we book a cruise. Thanks for any and all recommendations.


----------



## KristinU

Hi All!  Time for us to start planning and dreaming after a looooong hiatus!    Next trip isn't planned until summer, but we're starting to try to absorb all that is new at WDW since our last trip in January of 2020.  So my thought du jour is transportation.  We've often been AP holders, so blissfully ignorant of the park parking fees, but with the park pass system now, the AP doesn't look as appealing as it once did.  In thinking about daily parking fees, I started thinking about just going without a car and using Uber or Lyft.  We've used rideshare from WBC in the past when we had park-hopping in the plans, but haven't ever completely relied on it.  Any thoughts on not renting a car?   Uber and Lyft are still allowed to service WDW property and surrounding areas, right???


----------



## CarolynFH

KristinU said:


> Hi All!  Time for us to start planning and dreaming after a looooong hiatus!    Next trip isn't planned until summer, but we're starting to try to absorb all that is new at WDW since our last trip in January of 2020.  So my thought du jour is transportation.  We've often been AP holders, so blissfully ignorant of the park parking fees, but with the park pass system now, the AP doesn't look as appealing as it once did.  In thinking about daily parking fees, I started thinking about just going without a car and using Uber or Lyft.  We've used rideshare from WBC in the past when we had park-hopping in the plans, but haven't ever completely relied on it.  Any thoughts on not renting a car?   Uber and Lyft are still allowed to service WDW property and surrounding areas, right???


Our daughter and SiL just came back from a stay at WBC without a rental car, using rideshare for everything.  She reported that at park close they often had to wait for 15 or 20 minutes for a vehicle to become available, and I think she mentioned they got hit with surge pricing at times as well.  But overall they were satisfied with it and happy they hadn't rented a car.  BTW they did book a limo service for the ride from airport to WBC so they could stop at the grocery on the way in, but they used rideshare back to the airport.

I know the lack of AP appeal to you is related to multiple factors, but you do know that passholders park free at the parks, right?


----------



## KristinU

CarolynFH said:


> Our daughter and SiL just came back from a stay at WBC without a rental car, using rideshare for everything.  She reported that at park close they often had to wait for 15 or 20 minutes for a vehicle to become available, and I think she mentioned they got hit with surge pricing at times as well.  But overall they were satisfied with it and happy they hadn't rented a car.  BTW they did book a limo service for the ride from airport to WBC so they could stop at the grocery on the way in, but they used rideshare back to the airport.
> 
> I know the lack of AP appeal to you is related to multiple factors, but you do know that passholders park free at the parks, right?


Thanks for the thoughts CarolynFH!  The Publix run would need to be factored in for us as well, so that's a good point.  And yep, I'm up on passholders getting free parking (until THAT's taken away too...kidding....kind of...I'm still just a tad bitter about how they handled the AP holders with the closure last year and the return at a higher price with less value...I'm still feeling a bit like a jilted lover, but I'm warming back up!)  I just don't know if the tradeoff of less park pass reservations is worth the "savings" of an AP.  I need to do more research on that and understand how the park pass thing really works for offsite AP holders.


----------



## CarolynFH

KristinU said:


> Thanks for the thoughts CarolynFH!  The Publix run would need to be factored in for us as well, so that's a good point.  And yep, I'm up on passholders getting free parking (until THAT's taken away too...kidding....kind of...I'm still just a tad bitter about how they handled the AP holders with the closure last year and the return at a higher price with less value...I'm still feeling a bit like a jilted lover, but I'm warming back up!)  I just don't know if the tradeoff of less park pass reservations is worth the "savings" of an AP.  I need to do more research on that and understand how the park pass thing really works for offsite AP holders.


Yep, I fully understand!  I'm glad we renewed our Gold APs last March - we have until this coming March to decide whether to renew as Sorcerers or not!


----------



## msvlg

Biggen said:


> We always request ground floor and ive never had a lake view. There is too much crap in the way to see the lake from the ground floor even if you get a pool facing view between the bushes, pools, railings, bars, etc…


So do you usually get a parking lot view?


----------



## BostonEd

Brian Noble said:


> It looks like all of Summer 2022 (6/1-8/15) got put in the "restricted dates" category for any reservations made on or after October 20th.


There's about a 25% chance our family will head down to Orlando in mid-June. Hoping that Club Wyndham blocked off these dates for now, and will open them up if they see low occupancy rates.


----------



## Upatnoon

msvlg said:


> So do you usually get a parking lot view?


About half the ground-floor units are on the parking lot side, the other half are on the pool side.

The point is that if you are on the pool side, you can't see much because of landscaping.

There is also landscaping on the parking lot side, so your view of the parking lot also likely will be blocked.

If you are on the ground floor, you likely aren't going to have a view. This also means you will have more privacy.

The vast majority of units are on upper floors at WBC and would have better views.


----------



## Brian Noble

BostonEd said:


> will open them up if they see low occupancy rates.


Hasn't happened yet for any of the other dates so far---and Bonnet has filled faster than the other Orlando resorts even under restrictions. For my March week it is already fully booked, and has been for at least a month now.

I would not hold my breath, and would have a backup plan. The resort is very popular for owner travel.


----------



## BostonEd

Brian Noble said:


> Hasn't happened yet for any of the other dates so far---and Bonnet has filled faster than the other Orlando resorts even under restrictions. For my March week it is already fully booked, and has been for at least a month now.
> 
> I would not hold my breath, and would have a backup plan. The resort is very popular for owner travel.


Not holding my breath, and already have other options lined up. But that summer blackout is long, June is not March, and I also am not going to be booking for another few months. OTOH, Club Wyndham knows all this as well or better than I do. So, we'll see.


----------



## Brian Noble

I went back and looked--my March week is a bit of an outlier, because it happens to be the spring break week for both Florida and Texas schools. Easter week is also pretty solidly booked. The rest of March, the rest of April, and all of May still has 2BR availability.

But as far as I know, they've never removed *any* resort or period from the restricted lists. So, it would still be surprising to see it then.


----------



## stfxkid

We just checked in as guests of an owner.  The guy at the sales desk were we get the bands told us that unless we go to the sales pitch we cannot use any of the amenities, is this true or a just a hard sale tactic.


----------



## stfxkid

We just checked in as guests of an owner.  The guy at the sales desk were we get the bands told us that unless we go to the sales pitch we cannot use any of the amenities, is this true or a just a hard sale tactic.


----------



## jrsharp21

stfxkid said:


> We just checked in as guests of an owner.  The guy at the sales desk were we get the bands told us that unless we go to the sales pitch we cannot use any of the amenities, is this true or a just a hard sale tactic.



Sales tactic. We didn’t go to the sales pitch and used all the amenities just fine.


----------



## CarolynFH

stfxkid said:


> We just checked in as guests of an owner.  The guy at the sales desk were we get the bands told us that unless we go to the sales pitch we cannot use any of the amenities, is this true or a just a hard sale tactic.


Yep, as above. Forget him - as usual, and as many say, if a timeshare salesman’s lips are moving, he’s lying.


----------



## dioxide45

stfxkid said:


> We just checked in as guests of an owner.  The guy at the sales desk were we get the bands told us that unless we go to the sales pitch we cannot use any of the amenities, is this true or a just a hard sale tactic.


Lie


----------



## amytippin

I also just checked in and managed to completely avoid the wristband. The lady who was checking me in asked if I knew about wristbands, I told her yes then she reminded me I needed to go see about my wristbands after we were done... I paused to look at something, put my papers/keys away in my bag, and high-tailed it out of there.  Nothing to see here folks...


----------



## CarolynFH

amytippin said:


> I also just checked in and managed to completely avoid the wristband. The lady who was checking me in asked if I knew about wristbands, I told her yes then she reminded me I needed to go see about my wristbands after we were done... I paused to look at something, put my papers/keys away in my bag, and high-tailed it out of there.  Nothing to see here folks...


 You might want to unplug the phone in your room, unless you can stand to hear it ringing and not answer.  They'll probably try to call you.


----------



## cjnix29

We checked out today, rented from Ken Price. Wow!  We are on site snobs, but I wouldn't hesitate to go back to Bonnet Creek! We loved it!!!  Watching the Epcot fireworks from our balcony, and the MK ones too!  Everything was beautiful, and so convenient!  LOVED IT!  So thankful for this thread, as it made it easy to convince us to give it a try!


----------



## disneylova

Heading down December 13 for 5 nights. First-stay as an owner. Just wondering which tower to request for awesome view in 2 bedroom Deluxe? Any lakeAND firework Views? And if not which is betterfireworkor Lake? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Brian Noble

Building 5 has some fireworks views, but lake is more common, because all of them have those. I'm not sure if any of the lake views can also see over/between the buildings beyond. Honestly, either would be fine, and we've even had stays that don't face either, and those were still lovely.

Bonnet has gone back and forth about whether or not they even take requests unless you are VIP Gold and above, in which case you can request a specific villa when you book. (I've read that sometimes even those are not honored, but I am not VIPG+, so I have no direct experience.)


----------



## OSUZorba

disneylova said:


> Heading down December 13 for 5 nights. First-stay as an owner. Just wondering which tower to request for awesome view in 2 bedroom Deluxe? Any lakeAND firework Views? And if not which is betterfireworkor Lake? Thank you in advance!


Tower 3 has Epcot and lake views.

If you want a specific view, check in as early as possible and tell them you are willing to wait for a room to be cleaned. It is basically first come, first served.


----------



## OSUZorba

Cynt said:


> Any recommendations for places to stay since WBC is blacked out for the summer? Man, I'm super bummed about it. We're thinking about going cruising instead but taking one more look at it before we book a cruise. Thanks for any and all recommendations.


The guy I rent from normally can do Cypress Palms too, looks pretty nice, but no Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Upatnoon

Bonnet Creek can still be rented out during blackout times, but owners can only do it twice a year,

So while the market won't be as robust as in the past, there will be still some opportunities out there.


----------



## dioxide45

OSUZorba said:


> The guy I rent from normally can do Cypress Palms too, looks pretty nice, but no Bonnet Creek.


Reunion is another option. I think it is only blocked out during Thanksgiving and Christmas/New Year in 2022. It is further out and not as convenient and they only have three bedroom units, but the overall Reunion resort has a ton of amenities.


----------



## OSUZorba

dioxide45 said:


> Reunion is another option. I think it is only blocked out during Thanksgiving and Christmas/New Year in 2022. It is further out and not as convenient and they only have three bedroom units, but the overall Reunion resort has a ton of amenities.


There is also Star Island, which is right next to Cypress Palms, which is also Wyndham. I don't believe it is on the blackout list.


----------



## OSUZorba

Upatnoon said:


> Bonnet Creek can still be rented out during blackout times, but owners can only do it twice a year,
> 
> So while the market won't be as robust as in the past, there will be still some opportunities out there.


Yeah, the problem is finding an owner like that. I have a friend I normally rent from, but he has all his points tied up on a family ski trip this year . (How dare he use his points, instead of letting me! ).


----------



## Brian Noble

@dioxide45 is right: Reunion is only restricted for Thanksgiving and Christmas for '21 and '22, so far. Cypress Palms is blocked out on those plus the long President's Weekend. Neither Star Island nor Orlando International are on the list.

You can track it here: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations

You don't need to be logged in to see this, so it should be visible to non-owners.


----------



## dioxide45

Brian Noble said:


> @dioxide45 is right: Reunion is only restricted for Thanksgiving and Christmas for '21 and '22, so far. Cypress Palms is blocked out on those plus the long President's Weekend. Neither Star Island nor Orlando International are on the list.
> 
> You can track it here: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations
> 
> You don't need to be logged in to see this, so it should be visible to non-owners.


Kingstown Reef also isn't on the restricted lists for any dates. If you aren't concerned about the resort experience but want to be fairly close to things, it can be a good option and the Wyndham units there are only a little over a year old.


----------



## Brian Noble

Kingstown is being removed from Club Wyndham in the middle of next year, but I'm sure you could find WorldMark owners who would be willing to rent to you.



> A Future Club Pass-Only Resort
> 
> Effective May 1, 2022, this resort will become a WorldMark resort and will only be available to book through Wyndham Club Pass. Starting Nov. 29, 2021, all exchange fees will be waived for new Wyndham Club Pass reservations at WorldMark Orlando - Kingstown Reef for travel dates between May 1, 2022 through Dec. 31, 2023.


----------



## dioxide45

Brian Noble said:


> Kingstown is being removed from Club Wyndham in the middle of next year, but I'm sure you could find WorldMark owners who would be willing to rent to you.


Where do you see that Kingstown is being removed from Club Wyndham? It was my understanding that the two newest buildings there were built for Club Wyndham and the two older ones were Worldmark?


----------



## Brian Noble

It is at the top of the resort page I linked to above.  

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...a/florida/orlando/club-wyndham-kingstown-reef


----------



## dioxide45

Brian Noble said:


> It is at the top of the resort page I linked to above.
> 
> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...a/florida/orlando/club-wyndham-kingstown-reef


I see it now. I usually ignore those odd banners so I missed that. I was looking for a mention of it somewhere else. Looks like they will be declaring those new buildings and selling them as Worldmark credits.


----------



## Lookwhatwaltdid

New here. A few questions….Can someone tell me if the pools are heated in the winter? Is it extremely crowded at this resort during the Christmas holidays ( we usually rent a house)? Is Redweek reliable and how does it work checking in when purchasing through redweek? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Brian Noble

Lookwhatwaltdid said:


> Is it extremely crowded at this resort during the Christmas holidays ( we usually rent a house)?


I was there for a week checking out on 12/26 some years back. I didn't think it was overwhelmingly busy, but we also didn't spend a ton of time at the resort itself.


----------



## cjnix29

anyone have any experience with using uber to from parks at bonnet creek?  Quick? easy?  affordable?


----------



## CarolynFH

cjnix29 said:


> anyone have any experience with using uber to from parks at bonnet creek?  Quick? easy?  affordable?


Our DD and DSiL were at WBC the week before Thanksgiving and used rideshare exclusively. She said that if they closed down a park, they had to wait a little (+/- 15 minutes) for a vehicle but otherwise were very satisfied.


----------



## dioxide45

Lookwhatwaltdid said:


> New here. A few questions….Can someone tell me if the pools are heated in the winter? Is it extremely crowded at this resort during the Christmas holidays ( we usually rent a house)? Is Redweek reliable and how does it work checking in when purchasing through redweek? Thanks for any help.


Redweek is simply a site that allows owners to list their timeshares for rent. A full service listing is facilitated by Redweek. Some rentals and full service allow for escrowing of the rental funds until after checkin. You really shouldn't have an issue with Redweek, but depending on the type of listing, a listing is only as good as the owner of rental reservation.


----------



## katyjeka

Do they do room checks daily?


----------



## dioxide45

katyjeka said:


> Do they do room checks daily?


None that I am aware of. They have no daily housekeeping and pretty much avoid coming in the room.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

dioxide45 said:


> None that I am aware of. They have no daily housekeeping and pretty much avoid coming in the room.





katyjeka said:


> Do they do room checks daily?


I've stayed at Bonnet Creek many times and never had a room check that I am aware of. This is completely unlike the annoying Disney room checks that seem to always occur with the most inconvenient, annoying and worst possible timing.


----------



## jeremyrlandon

We recently booked for a weeklong stay in October and are really looking forward to it. I've never rented a place like this before but with how close to the parks and Disney Springs it is we couldn't pass it up. We're a family of 6 coming from Canada, is it worth having a car (rental) the whole time we're there, or is uber/lyft/etc and shuttles enough for getting us around? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CarolynFH

jeremyrlandon said:


> We recently booked for a weeklong stay in October and are really looking forward to it. I've never rented a place like this before but with how close to the parks and Disney Springs it is we couldn't pass it up. We're a family of 6 coming from Canada, is it worth having a car (rental) the whole time we're there, or is uber/lyft/etc and shuttles enough for getting us around? Thanks in advance.


For a family of 6, I’d think a rental car would be the way to go. You might require 2 rideshare vehicles at times, and the WBC shuttle doesn’t necessarily travel when you’d want it to. Our DD and DSiL used rideshare exclusively the week before Thanksgiving, but it was only the two of them, and even then they sometimes had to wait 15-20 minutes for a vehicle to be available.


----------



## jeremyrlandon

CarolynFH said:


> For a family of 6, I’d think a rental car would be the way to go. You might require 2 rideshare vehicles at times, and the WBC shuttle doesn’t necessarily travel when you’d want it to. Our DD and DSiL used rideshare exclusively the week before Thanksgiving, but it was only the two of them, and even then they sometimes had to wait 15-20 minutes for a vehicle to be available.



Sorry, but I'm still new to these boards and learning about the abbreviations. What is DD and DSiL?

We've been leaning the way of a rental car and just parking at Springs since it looks like it's still free to park there. That way we can also try to grab some cookies at Gideon's on our way in each day.


----------



## stfxkid

DD =Dear Daughter
DSiL= Dear Son in law

springs does not have direct to parks in the morning


----------



## CarolynFH

jeremyrlandon said:


> Sorry, but I'm still new to these boards and learning about the abbreviations. What is DD and DSiL?
> 
> We've been leaning the way of a rental car and just parking at Springs since it looks like it's still free to park there. That way we can also try to grab some cookies at Gideon's on our way in each day.


As above, there are no buses from DS direct to the parks at any time.  You'd have to take a bus from DS to a resort and travel to the parks from that resort.  Buses from DS to resorts don't start very early in the morning since DS doesn't open until 10 AM most of the time, so it's definitely not a way to make rope drop.  And unfortunately there are no sidewalks that would allow you to walk safely from WBC to a Disney resort.  So from WBC, for transportation to the parks your options are rental car, WBC shuttle, or rideshare/taxi.  Sorry.


----------



## stfxkid

CarolynFH said:


> As above, there are no buses from DS direct to the parks at any time.  You'd have to take a bus from DS to a resort and travel to the parks from that resort.  Buses from DS to resorts don't start very early in the morning since DS doesn't open until 10 AM most of the time, so it's definitely not a way to make rope drop.  And unfortunately there are no sidewalks that would allow you to walk safely from WBC to a Disney resort.  So from WBC, for transportation to the parks your options are rental car, WBC shuttle, or rideshare/taxi.  Sorry.


If they start selling annual passes again it might make sense to upgrade one of you tickets to annual pass and then you would have free parking at the parks


----------



## Brian Noble

jeremyrlandon said:


> We've been leaning the way of a rental car and just parking at Springs since it looks like it's still free to park there.


This will take significantly more time than just driving to the theme parks and parking there. Unless your time is nearly worthless, it's probably better just to pay the $25/day to park.


----------



## Lookwhatwaltdid

Are the rooms at Wyndham unkept and clean? One of the reviews I  read mentioned dirty rooms and roaches. They also mentioned something about it being an owner timeshare and that the resort was not responsible for cleaning it. They said the owner was fully responsible for cleaning and the upkeep of the unit. Doe anyone know what they are talking about?


----------



## Upatnoon

Lookwhatwaltdid said:


> Are the rooms at Wyndham unkept and clean? One of the reviews I  read mentioned dirty rooms and roaches. They also mentioned something about it being an owner timeshare and that the resort was not responsible for cleaning it. They said the owner was fully responsible for cleaning and the upkeep of the unit. Doe anyone know what they are talking about?


There have been none to few complaints in this thread about dirty rooms and roaches from thousands of people who have offered their insights about stays there.

Some people who book timeshare resorts don't realize there isn't daily housekeeping. They will then complain about it on review sites or social media.

Some people have no idea how timeshare resorts work and will make statements that are untrue.

At WBC, all units are fully cleaned between each guest visit. Timeshare owners pay maintenance fees that pay for the upkeep of the resort. This work is done by the resort, not the owners.

When you read hotel and resort reviews online you have to do your best to determine if they are credible. There are a lot of garbage reviews out there.


----------



## dioxide45

People often see one bug and will say the place was infested. Cleaning is only as good as the person that does the work and the person that inspects it. Is one hair missed in the sink a dirty unit? Certainly units go through phases between renovations and start to look a little tired. That said, we stayed in an unrenovated 3BR unit last year and it was fine.


----------



## PrincessV

Can anyone there this week or very recently let me know about the following?

I can’t recall - are there measuring spoons in the kitchen? Down to 1/4 teaspoon?

How about a rolling pin?

What’s  the situation with recent master bath renovations: is there still a bathtub of any sort, or are they gone entirely?  Do we know which buildings have the renovations so far?


----------



## missingdisneymore

Measuring spoons-yes
Rolling pin-no
Master bath tub-yes…they are just replacing jetted tubs with standard tubs.


----------



## PrincessV

missingdisneymore said:


> Measuring spoons-yes
> Rolling pin-no
> Master bath tub-yes…they are just replacing jetted tubs with standard tubs.


Thanks so much!


----------



## katyjeka

Just got back from a December stay. Our first stay was years ago when the resort was 2 buildings!! This remains our favorite Orlando area resort. We were in room 284 this time. A first for us as we've always been up high. I was a little disappointed and the view was terrible(parking garage)but after our first day I fell in love with the location. We were a few doors down from the elevator and the lazy river was right out the door. We ordered pizza/philly steak a few times and each meal was great. We had icecream twice as well. When we left they still owed us $82 from our $250 deposit, so the meals were a great value. Our youngest loved the slides and spent countless hours on them. The lifeguards were alert and sweet! The room condition was great and the sleeper sofa was awesome!! Our dryer actually dried quick. We drew water for the tub a few times and it was HOT each time. My only complaint, not directed to the resort but more to the guests staying was the amount of garbage people had placed outside their room. Why not walk the bags a few doors down to the chute?? I will say the staff was great about picking it up although I still don't feel they should have to. We had a great time at the parks however our youngest spent most of the day asking when she could go swimming. It was very warm for a portion of our stay so the pools were wonderful. Parents keep in mind that the slides are open until 6:00, or at least they were during our stay. Maybe that changes with the day? Happy travels.


----------



## DVCPAT

Lookwhatwaltdid said:


> Are the rooms at Wyndham unkept and clean? One of the reviews I  read mentioned dirty rooms and roaches. They also mentioned something about it being an owner timeshare and that the resort was not responsible for cleaning it. They said the owner was fully responsible for cleaning and the upkeep of the unit. Doe anyone know what they are talking about?


Our first visit was last month and I was surprised how nice the resort & rooms are…very clean. Restaurants were good and location was great.


----------



## wendow

We’re checking in on 1/3 for a week. We’ve only stayed on the hotel side so I have a few questions. 
can I get Amazon groceries or Walmart groceries delivered? Is there bell services to leave the items with or fo we need to be present?
What is the coffee situation in the rooms? I read the first page of this thread but it’s from 2015 and I wasn’t sure if the coffee makers were still the same. 
I’m sure I’ll have more too. Thank you!


----------



## CarolynFH

wendow said:


> We’re checking in on 1/3 for a week. We’ve only stayed on the hotel side so I have a few questions.
> can I get Amazon groceries or Walmart groceries delivered? Is there bell services to leave the items with or fo we need to be present?
> What is the coffee situation in the rooms? I read the first page of this thread but it’s from 2015 and I wasn’t sure if the coffee makers were still the same.
> I’m sure I’ll have more too. Thank you!


We stayed in March and had a drip coffee pot that required the cone shaped filters.  There were some in the room, but I can't remember whether they were enough for the entire week or not. We didn't have groceries delivered, so sorry I can't help you there.


----------



## Lookwhatwaltdid

Can you have something delivered from Amazon? If so do you just have it delivered to the front desk? Not groceries… but something from Amazon online.


----------



## wendow

Lookwhatwaltdid said:


> Can you have something delivered from Amazon? If so do you just have it delivered to the front desk? Not groceries… but something from Amazon online.


We have had lots of things delivered from Amazon that wasn’t through their grocery side. Diapers. Sunscreen. Antibacterial wipes. But this was always to a Disney resort. I’m asking specifically about a grocery delivery but if they accept groceries, my guess is you could have other Amazon deliveries as well.


----------



## dioxide45

wendow said:


> We’re checking in on 1/3 for a week. We’ve only stayed on the hotel side so I have a few questions.
> can I get Amazon groceries or Walmart groceries delivered? Is there bell services to leave the items with or fo we need to be present?
> What is the coffee situation in the rooms? I read the first page of this thread but it’s from 2015 and I wasn’t sure if the coffee makers were still the same.
> I’m sure I’ll have more too. Thank you!


You must now be present for grocery delivery. Bell services will no longer hold them or accept them for you.


----------



## wendow

dioxide45 said:


> You must now be present for grocery delivery. Bell services will no longer hold them or accept them for you.


Thank you!!


----------



## EllenMurphy

We are debating BC or onsite or a disney good neighbor. Does the early 30 extra minutes make a huge difference? How long does it BC to Disney, park, and get INTO the park?


----------



## dioxide45

EllenMurphy said:


> We are debating BC or onsite or a disney good neighbor. Does the early 30 extra minutes make a huge difference? How long does it BC to Disney, park, and get INTO the park?


BC is probably the closest off site timeshare resort to Disney. HS and Epcot will be the closest drive. Magic Kingdom has the same issue as other off sites in that you have to part at the TTC and take the ferry or monorail vs onsite where the bus drops you off right outside the turnstiles. There will be situations where you can get from BC to the park faster than using Disney Transportation if staying onsite.

Good Neighbor really doesn't mean a whole lot other than a provided park shuttle (usually for a fee). Always best to have a rental car when staying off property or even at BC.


----------



## EllenMurphy

dioxide45 said:


> BC is probably the closest off site timeshare resort to Disney. HS and Epcot will be the closest drive. Magic Kingdom has the same issue as other off sites in that you have to part at the TTC and take the ferry or monorail vs onsite where the bus drops you off right outside the turnstiles. There will be situations where you can get from BC to the park faster than using Disney Transportation if staying onsite.
> 
> Good Neighbor really doesn't mean a whole lot other than a provided park shuttle (usually for a fee). Always best to have a rental car when staying off property or even at BC.


Thanks. I ask because there are some good neighbour hotels that also give you the extra 30 minute early entry the same that onsite has. I just wasn't sure if this was a HUGE benefit.


----------



## CarolynFH

EllenMurphy said:


> Thanks. I ask because there are some good neighbour hotels that also give you the extra 30 minute early entry the same that onsite has. I just wasn't sure if this was a HUGE benefit.


The 30 minutes seems to be an advantage if you like to rope drop and do standby for the headliners, because by the time the 30 minutes is up, there are long lines at all the most popular rides. Now, with Genie+, it’s a little less of an advantage, and it’s no advantage at all if your family is like ours and gave up rope drop a long time ago.


----------



## EllenMurphy

CarolynFH said:


> The 30 minutes seems to be an advantage if you like to rope drop and do standby for the headliners, because by the time the 30 minutes is up, there are long lines at all the most popular rides. Now, with Genie+, it’s a little less of an advantage, and it’s no advantage at all if your family is like ours and gave up rope drop a long time ago.


We have never been to Disney so I have no idea. We are mostly MK focused and Hollywood Studios. My kids will be 4 and 7.


----------



## EllenMurphy

My parents have decided they want their own 1 bedroom at Club Bonnet Creek and we will have our own two bedroom. I think want some "quiet" time. Ha! I have two busy and loud boys! Does anyone know if there is a way to request the two rentals to be at least in the same building???


----------



## pep

Hi all I've just rented a 1 bed unit for my wife ,5year old daughter and I for 14 nights check-in  3rd December 2022. I've browed this thread and looked at a few YouTube videos and have a few questions. What would be the best towers rooms to request to get a fireworks view? Also would be good to be near kids facilities  for my 5 year old . (I know a request is just that not a guarantee) any help or tips would be appreciated


----------



## Brian Noble

pep said:


> Also would be good to be near kids facilities for my 5 year old


Nothing is far from anything else, assuming that no one in your party has mobility issues. I wouldn't worry about that bit.


----------



## pep

Brian Noble said:


> Nothing is far from anything else, assuming that no one in your party has mobility issues. I wouldn't worry about that bit.


Thank you


----------



## BostonEd

EllenMurphy said:


> I ask because there are some good neighbour hotels that also give you the extra 30 minute early entry the same that onsite has.


No, there are not. There are some Disney Springs resorts, and a couple others, which also give you the 30 minute early entry. Those are not Good Neighbor resorts.

4 and 7 year olds generally wake up early, and so the early entry might be of benefit. But I would think staying at a place like WBC, with the extra space and kitchen it provides, would more than make up for that.


----------



## TJsMomSarahJane

We've booked a stay at WBC for December 2022. We've stayed at timeshares in the past, and often folks leave behind items in the kitchen, like sugar, coffee filters, etc for others to use. Is this the case at WBC, or does housekeeping completely clear out the place between guests?


----------



## Upatnoon

TJsMomSarahJane said:


> We've booked a stay at WBC for December 2022. We've stayed at timeshares in the past, and often folks leave behind items in the kitchen, like sugar, coffee filters, etc for others to use. Is this the case at WBC, or does housekeeping completely clear out the place between guests?


Some resorts include a package of "starter" items like coffee filters, sugar, lemonade mix.

I recall WBC and other Wyndham properties doing it in the past, but some of that was cut back because of the pandemic. I don't know what you will find when you check in now.

If you stayed somewhere and found items left behind by the previous guest, that was likely a failure of housekeeping. 

Every guest should have a clean, consistent experience. That includes the items you find in the kitchen, shampoo, etc.


----------



## dioxide45

TJsMomSarahJane said:


> We've booked a stay at WBC for December 2022. We've stayed at timeshares in the past, and often folks leave behind items in the kitchen, like sugar, coffee filters, etc for others to use. Is this the case at WBC, or does housekeeping completely clear out the place between guests?


I am pretty sure any left over food items will be cleared out by housekeeping. They will stock it with starter coffee, filters, sugar and creamers along with a small salt and pepper shaker and a bag of microwave popcorn. You may find some hot chocolate too.At least that is our experience at the few Club Wyndham resorts we have stayed at, including WBC.


----------



## CoreyRailey

How do you compare to the Disney Resorts?


----------



## chekhovgirl

CoreyRailey said:


> How do you compare to the Disney Resorts?



It depends on which resort you are comparing it to, but in terms of amenities, it would be the equivalent of a deluxe Disney hotel. We love WBC because:

- Large units, everyone gets a bedroom!
- Same drive to the parks if not quicker than some Disney hotels
- Pools, hot tubs and free activities (mini golf, ping pong, pool & more). You have to make some time to enjoy the resort, but be careful, your kids might want o spend more time there than the parks. Not a joke!
- Compact, easy to navigate, all around one pond

For perspective, I have stayed at Disney resorts. The last Disney resort I stayed at was Animal Kingdom Lodge in October. We only stayed there because it was a special birthday trip and we didn't have kids with us. It was great, but we'll be back at WBC in April and are looking forward to it!


----------



## WDWOswald

My wife and I had our honeymoon at WBC in April 2010 and have stayed there more than a dozen times since. We have also stayed at Wyndham Star Island, Marriott Harbor Villas, AKL Kidani, Boardwalk, Beach Club, Grand Floridian, The Swan, Yacht Club, Polynesian Villas, Saratoga Springs, All Star Movies, and Wilderness Lodge. We ALWAYS regret staying anywhere other than Bonnet. It’s just way more comfortable to be somewhere for a week with 800+ square feet and a full kitchen and two bathrooms. Bonnet Creek is just as beautiful as almost any Disney resort and has as good of a location as any of them also. Parking is free. You get a huge balcony. The pools are plentiful. Once you deal with the BS at check in at BCR you’re basically in paradise. We’ve stayed in 2 bedroom units and almost have never paid over $120 per night. This year it’s harder to find deals- I had to scour the internet for a week to find april 4-11 of this year and the best price I could get was $195 a night for a 2 BR. Still, that’s an awesome price. WDW is becoming nearly unaffordable for us with their insane cost increases. If Wyndham bonnet creek didn’t exist I don’t think we’d even vacation there anymore. The resort is so good and priced so well that we keep coming back!


----------



## dioxide45

WDWOswald said:


> My wife and I had our honeymoon at WBC in April 2010 and have stayed there more than a dozen times since. We have also stayed at Wyndham Star Island, Marriott Harbor Villas, AKL Kidani, Boardwalk, Beach Club, Grand Floridian, The Swan, Yacht Club, Polynesian Villas, Saratoga Springs, All Star Movies, and Wilderness Lodge. We ALWAYS regret staying anywhere other than Bonnet. It’s just way more comfortable to be somewhere for a week with 800+ square feet and a full kitchen and two bathrooms. Bonnet Creek is just as beautiful as almost any Disney resort and has as good of a location as any of them also. Parking is free. You get a huge balcony. The pools are plentiful. Once you deal with the BS at check in at BCR you’re basically in paradise. We’ve stayed in 2 bedroom units and almost have never paid over $120 per night. This year it’s harder to find deals- I had to scour the internet for a week to find april 4-11 of this year and the best price I could get was $195 a night for a 2 BR. Still, that’s an awesome price. WDW is becoming nearly unaffordable for us with their insane cost increases. If Wyndham bonnet creek didn’t exist I don’t think we’d even vacation there anymore. The resort is so good and priced so well that we keep coming back!


I suspect the owner priority restrictions are putting a pinch on the supply side when it comes to available inventory at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

WDWOswald said:


> My wife and I had our honeymoon at WBC in April 2010 and have stayed there more than a dozen times since. We have also stayed at Wyndham Star Island, Marriott Harbor Villas, AKL Kidani, Boardwalk, Beach Club, Grand Floridian, The Swan, Yacht Club, Polynesian Villas, Saratoga Springs, All Star Movies, and Wilderness Lodge. We ALWAYS regret staying anywhere other than Bonnet. It’s just way more comfortable to be somewhere for a week with 800+ square feet and a full kitchen and two bathrooms. Bonnet Creek is just as beautiful as almost any Disney resort and has as good of a location as any of them also. Parking is free. You get a huge balcony. The pools are plentiful. Once you deal with the BS at check in at BCR you’re basically in paradise. We’ve stayed in 2 bedroom units and almost have never paid over $120 per night. This year it’s harder to find deals- I had to scour the internet for a week to find april 4-11 of this year and the best price I could get was $195 a night for a 2 BR. Still, that’s an awesome price. WDW is becoming nearly unaffordable for us with their insane cost increases. If Wyndham bonnet creek didn’t exist I don’t think we’d even vacation there anymore. The resort is so good and priced so well that we keep coming back!


Can you tell me what site you used? I'm looking for March 19-24 and can't find anything bc of the owner priority rule at this time.


----------



## WDWOswald

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect the owner priority restrictions are putting a pinch on the supply side when it comes to available inventory at Bonnet Creek.



I booked directly through redweek. I feel sort of foolish now for doing so because apparently prices go down a lot at the 60 day mark


----------



## dioxide45

WDWOswald said:


> I booked directly through redweek. I feel sort of foolish now for doing so because apparently prices go down a lot at the 60 day mark


I beleive 60 days out is when a lot of VIP owners are able to book at significant discounts with their points. Of course, those VIPs have the same owner priority restrictions.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

I received an email stating that wbc was placing restrictions on guest rentals from March 11- April 4. This was from vacation strategy. So I guess I will not be able to stay there. I can't change my dates.


----------



## WDWOswald

ADisneyQueen said:


> I received an email stating that wbc was placing restrictions on guest rentals from March 11- April 4. This was from vacation strategy. So I guess I will not be able to stay there. I can't change my dates.



I wonder if this will cause an issue for my booking (which has been confirmed)


----------



## chekhovgirl

We book through Vacation Strategy. Our trip is after April 4, so I guess we are not affected. However, I did try to change up our unit size, etc. and they are absolutely booked up for everything during our dates, so it does seem like demand is high or inventory is low or both!


----------



## Biggen

WDWOswald said:


> I wonder if this will cause an issue for my booking (which has been confirmed)


You should contact whomever you booked with.  Those dates may cause a problem:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations.  I _think _owners can use guest confirmations when not traveling with their guests during these times, but you need to make sure this is correct.

We are only vacationing through weekends to WBC basically from November to January now.  That avoids all blackout dates EXCEPT holidays which is fine as we don't go during those times anyway.


----------



## WDWOswald

Biggen said:


> You should contact whomever you booked with.  Those dates may cause a problem:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations.  I _think _owners can use guest confirmations when not traveling with their guests during these times, but you need to make sure this is correct.
> 
> We are only vacationing through weekends to WBC basically from November to January now.  That avoids all blackout dates EXCEPT holidays which is fine as we don't go during those times anyway.



Looks like I'm good- April 4-11th does not fall within the restricted guest certificate dates.


----------



## erbeaman

Are the hot tubs currently open, and are there tubes for the lazy river?


----------



## Biggen

erbeaman said:


> Are the hot tubs currently open, and are there tubes for the lazy river?


Yes and yes.  All open and tons of tubes. Getting towels is a PITA though. They don’t give them out at the lazy river location which is stupid IMO. You have to go all the way to front desk building. We ended up bringing towels from the room.


----------



## erbeaman

Biggen said:


> Yes and yes.  All open and tons of tubes. Getting towels is a PITA though. They don’t give them out at the lazy river location which is stupid IMO. You have to go all the way to front desk building. We ended up bringing towels from the room.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## dpjp2210

Does anyone know where you can park an extra car for a few days if we are renting a unit at WBC?  We will be renting our own car after flying in and I know you get 1 parking space.  We have another family member in Florida a couple hours away that will be driving in to visit and stay with us for a few days in the unit.  Not sure if they have visitor parking on-site?  Or is there somewhere outside the resort they can put a car for a few days?  Thanks


----------



## BostonEd

dpjp2210 said:


> Does anyone know where you can park an extra car for a few days if we are renting a unit at WBC?  We will be renting our own car after flying in and I know you get 1 parking space.  We have another family member in Florida a couple hours away that will be driving in to visit and stay with us for a few days in the unit.  Not sure if they have visitor parking on-site?  Or is there somewhere outside the resort they can put a car for a few days?  Thanks


If they're staying for a few days, they're not visitors. They're guests. They should get a card key for the room which will also allow them into the parking lot.


----------



## Suzanne Mattocks

Staying at WBC in February with an 8 month old and 2 older kids. I cannot find an updated shuttle schedule anywhere online. We are most likely going to rent a car, but wanted to see if the shuttle would even be feasible with the tiny tyrants nap schedule. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## missingdisneymore

Suzanne Mattocks said:


> Staying at WBC in February with an 8 month old and 2 older kids. I cannot find an updated shuttle schedule anywhere online. We are most likely going to rent a car, but wanted to see if the shuttle would even be feasible with the tiny tyrants nap schedule. Can anyone help me out?


The shuttle is offered through the Wyndham Grand, not the timeshare side. It’s on the Grand website. The shuttle gets very expensive and you pay per person, per trip, so coming and going several times a day can get very expensive.


----------



## Upatnoon

Suzanne Mattocks said:


> Staying at WBC in February with an 8 month old and 2 older kids. I cannot find an updated shuttle schedule anywhere online. We are most likely going to rent a car, but wanted to see if the shuttle would even be feasible with the tiny tyrants nap schedule. Can anyone help me out?



I suggest renting a car. For a solo traveler or couple who only uses the shuttle once per day it might be OK, but even then they would likely still be better off using Uber. The shuttle times may not be early enough in the AM for MK as well.
I think it is $7 per person, including children, so $35 per round trip for a family of five.
So if you go in the AM, take a break, then return in the evening it's $70.
And you are tied to the shuttle hours.


----------



## Suzanne Mattocks

Thanks yall! Makes the decision easy. I just wish walking to Caribbean Beach or Riviera was easier.


----------



## LDooley

katyjeka said:


> Just got back from a December stay. Our first stay was years ago when the resort was 2 buildings!! This remains our favorite Orlando area resort. We were in room 284 this time. A first for us as we've always been up high. I was a little disappointed and the view was terrible(parking garage)but after our first day I fell in love with the location. We were a few doors down from the elevator and the lazy river was right out the door. We ordered pizza/philly steak a few times and each meal was great. We had icecream twice as well. When we left they still owed us $82 from our $250 deposit, so the meals were a great value. Our youngest loved the slides and spent countless hours on them. The lifeguards were alert and sweet! The room condition was great and the sleeper sofa was awesome!! Our dryer actually dried quick. We drew water for the tub a few times and it was HOT each time. My only complaint, not directed to the resort but more to the guests staying was the amount of garbage people had placed outside their room. Why not walk the bags a few doors down to the chute?? I will say the staff was great about picking it up although I still don't feel they should have to. We had a great time at the parks however our youngest spent most of the day asking when she could go swimming. It was very warm for a portion of our stay so the pools were wonderful. Parents keep in mind that the slides are open until 6:00, or at least they were during our stay. Maybe that changes with the day? Happy travels.



We are staying at Bonnet Creek next month. Just trying to understand, you deduct charges (like for food) from the $250 deposit? Was this room service? Are there other restaurants on site? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## dioxide45

LDooley said:


> We are staying at Bonnet Creek next month. Just trying to understand, you deduct charges (like for food) from the $250 deposit? Was this room service? Are there other restaurants on site? Thanks for any help!!


It really isn't a deposit. You would place a credit card on the room when you check in. At that time, they put a hold on the credit card for a set amount. It seems in this case it is $250. At checkout they will release the hold and charge the actual amount that you charged to your room. I am not aware that they have room service, but there are a number of restaurants on side. You can also charge things at the marketplace to your room as well as any paid activities.


----------



## LDooley

Biggen said:


> Yes and yes.  All open and tons of tubes. Getting towels is a PITA though. They don’t give them out at the lazy river location which is stupid IMO. You have to go all the way to front desk building. We ended up bringing towels from the room.


Do you need to bring your own tubes for the lazy river or do they provide them? Just watched a video that said due to Covid you have to bring your own...but it was from several months ago so I wasn't sure if that was still the case.


----------



## dioxide45

LDooley said:


> Do you need to bring your own tubes for the lazy river or do they provide them? Just watched a video that said due to Covid you have to bring your own...but it was from several months ago so I wasn't sure if that was still the case.


See post #6837 on the previous page.

ETA: This is actually the same post you quoted. The first sentence answers your question.


----------



## LDooley

S


dioxide45 said:


> See post #6837 on the previous page.
> 
> ETA: This is actually the same post you quoted. The first sentence answers your question.



Sorry I misread the answer and thought that part of the question was unanswered. I apologize for overlooking.


----------



## KYoung2000

Has anyone here booked directly with Wyndham.com for your stay at Bonnet Creek?    Im looking at some time at the end of Aug and have already reached out to Vacation Strategy, Ken Price, etc... and it seems booking directly with Wyndham for a 2br is actually coming out cheaper when using my Wyndham rewards account (free to sign up for).  If I were to book non-refundable, it would be even cheaper still.  Just a bit nervous they could cancel on us or something, etc...  thanks for your help.


----------



## Brian Noble

I haven't, but Wyndham is a reputable company that runs many _many_ hotels. I wouldn't think twice about booking through them.

I would not book _anything_ that's non-refundable given waves-at-all-of-this.


----------



## katyjeka

LDooley said:


> We are staying at Bonnet Creek next month. Just trying to understand, you deduct charges (like for food) from the $250 deposit? Was this room service? Are there other restaurants on site? Thanks for any help!!


Sorry we were out of town visiting family. They will deliver pizza/sandwiches
to your room however we usually walked to pick it up and ate outside. They have so many beautiful places to eat outside! Whenever we ordered they asked for our room and it was charged and held against our deposit I'm assuming. They never held any additional money against our card. I figured why pay out of pocket when they already had $250 of our money. The pizza and sandwiches were some of the best of our trip. Our kids loved the virgin pina colada and we all enjoyed the ice cream. They do have another restaurant with nice water from dining but we did not visit it. I believe it was open for breakfast as well.


----------



## LDooley

Is there any way to walk from Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek to the Disney Riviera? We are looking at reservations at Topolino's and just trying to plan.


----------



## Brian Noble

Nope. No sidewalks once you get about halfway out to Buena Vista.


----------



## Upatnoon

LDooley said:


> Is there any way to walk from Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek to the Disney Riviera? We are looking at reservations at Topolino's and just trying to plan.


So near, yet so far. You can't walk to any Disney resort or Disney Springs.  You can walk to the Hilton and Waldorf next door.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

A while back I booked a week at Bonnet Creek in June in a 2 bedroom for my family of 4 through www.extraholidays.com We are now hoping to bring my mother with me as well.  I know those rooms fit 8, but am I going to have a problem trying to get our reservation changed from 4 people to 5 people now that that appears to be one of these "blackout" dates that is no longer available to book through extraholidays?


----------



## Upatnoon

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> A while back I booked a week at Bonnet Creek in June in a 2 bedroom for my family of 4 through www.extraholidays.com We are now hoping to bring my mother with me as well.  I know those rooms fit 8, but am I going to have a problem trying to get our reservation changed from 4 people to 5 people now that that appears to be one of these "blackout" dates that is no longer available to book through extraholidays?


If you are in a 2-bedroom, you are fine. You can bring as many people as you want so long as the room occupancy isn't exceeded. 

The block-out dates are for owners booking reservations and giving them (or renting them) to guests.


----------



## prestoncaldwell

KYoung2000 said:


> Has anyone here booked directly with Wyndham.com for your stay at Bonnet Creek?    Im looking at some time at the end of Aug and have already reached out to Vacation Strategy, Ken Price, etc... and it seems booking directly with Wyndham for a 2br is actually coming out cheaper when using my Wyndham rewards account (free to sign up for).  If I were to book non-refundable, it would be even cheaper still.  Just a bit nervous they could cancel on us or something, etc...  thanks for your help.


I just want to point out that nonrefundable is when the guest cancels.  They will refund or offer credit if they cancel you.


----------



## dioxide45

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> A while back I booked a week at Bonnet Creek in June in a 2 bedroom for my family of 4 through www.extraholidays.com We are now hoping to bring my mother with me as well.  I know those rooms fit 8, but am I going to have a problem trying to get our reservation changed from 4 people to 5 people now that that appears to be one of these "blackout" dates that is no longer available to book through extraholidays?


No need to change anything as you are within the capacity limits. Extra Holidays is also a Wyndham owned operation and the blackout dates wouldn't apply.


----------



## LDooley

Has anyone had Amazon Fresh delivered to CW Bonnet Creek? Just wondering where they will drop to items.


----------



## dioxide45

LDooley said:


> Has anyone had Amazon Fresh delivered to CW Bonnet Creek? Just wondering where they will drop to items.


You need to be available to meet them for any grocery delivery. The resort is apparently no longer accepting grocery deliveries to be held for your convenience. They likely drop off at the main reception area but I suppose if you are meeting them you could provide additional directions on where to go.


----------



## blobula

Looking to book a couple rooms here for 11/15-11/22. Would Vacation Strategy be the best to go with for a quote? I've never stayed here before.  Thanks!


----------



## missingdisneymore

I don’t think there’s any such thing as “best “anymore. I would definitely do some research on various sites and see what the best rate is, as well as cancellation policy. That, along with the new reservation limitations Wyndham has placed as of late, it can get very tricky.


----------



## KristinU

blobula said:


> Looking to book a couple rooms here for 11/15-11/22. Would Vacation Strategy be the best to go with for a quote? I've never stayed here before.  Thanks!





missingdisneymore said:


> I don’t think there’s any such thing as “best “anymore. I would definitely do some research on various sites and see what the best rate is, as well as cancellation policy. That, along with the new reservation limitations Wyndham has placed as of late, it can get very tricky.



FYI, I just checked, 11/15 - 11/22 isn't blocked for guests (November 23rd starts the Thanksgiving week block.)  Before we became Wyndham owners we had quite a few good rental experiences with Vacation Upgrades.  I think we used Vacation Strategy once as well with no complaints either.  If memory serves correctly, most will provide a free quote, so shopping around is a good idea.


----------



## blobula

KristinU said:


> FYI, I just checked, 11/15 - 11/22 isn't blocked for guests (November 23rd starts the Thanksgiving week block.)  Before we became Wyndham owners we had quite a few good rental experiences with Vacation Upgrades.  I think we used Vacation Strategy once as well with no complaints either.  If memory serves correctly, most will provide a free quote, so shopping around is a good idea.


I was just going to ask if these dates were blocked, thank you!

Besides Wyndham, ExtraHolidays, and VS what are other places to check with? Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

blobula said:


> I was just going to ask if these dates were blocked, thank you!
> 
> Besides Wyndham, ExtraHolidays, and VS what are other places to check with? Thanks!


Redweek and go-koala are a couple other options. THere have been others mentioned in this thread over the years, but finding them among the 344 pages isn't easy.


----------



## Upatnoon

dioxide45 said:


> Redweek and go-koala are a couple other options. THere have been others mentioned in this thread over the years, but finding them among the 344 pages isn't easy.


There are 126 reservations for Bonnet Creek listed on Ebay right now.


----------



## DTW2WDW

Question for WBCers. Our first and only stay at WBC was almost 5 years ago. We're now just 10 days out from a return visit and I started thinking about making a room request on check-in. Our first trip we had a Tower 6 room about midway up with a nice view towards Hollywood Studios.

Is there a preferred tower now due to some being more recently renovated? Any magic words to get a room facing HS and Epcot? Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## katallo

Tower 6 would still be a good choice.  We had Tower 3 and had a great view of Illuminations (not HS unless you are on golf course side) but from what I have read the new Epcot show might not be as visible.   Plus, you can go to the viewing room in Tower 1 to watch.  

Have most of the building been renovated recently?


----------



## KristinU

DTW2WDW said:


> Any magic words to get a room facing HS and Epcot?



We've had pretty good luck asking for water view in tower 5 or 6 at check in, asking politely and letting them know that we're willing to wait longer for a room to be ready if that will help the cause.  There are times where something just isn't available, but it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Cindyj88

Hello!  We are first timers and staying at WBC at his April.  I initially tried to book through Vrbo and Airbnb but had several cancellations due to no inventory even though it showed in their website.  I finally booked through go-koala and it said it was reviewed and now it is confirmed.  I’m nervous that it’s really not though.  Any reason that wouldn’t be right?
Also, we fly in at 9 am.  Can we go to hotel and use pool even if room isn’t ready?  What about groceries?  Can I order some and they keep it cold until we can get in room?  Do you usually have to wait until 4 to get in.  I’m conflicted if I should order food without being in room or before we get clearance.  Would you go to a park that day?  Sorry, I’m a total newbie!


----------



## pep

Upatnoon said:


> About half the ground-floor units are on the parking lot side, the other half are on the pool side.
> 
> The point is that if you are on the pool side, you can't see much because of landscaping.
> 
> There is also landscaping on the parking lot side, so your view of the parking lot also likely will be blocked.
> 
> If you are on the ground floor, you likely aren't going to have a view. This also means you will have more privacy.
> 
> The vast majority of units are on upper floors at WBC and would have better views.





cjnix29 said:


> We checked out today, rented from Ken Price. Wow!  We are on site snobs, but I wouldn't hesitate to go back to Bonnet Creek! We loved it!!!  Watching the Epcot fireworks from our balcony, and the MK ones too!  Everything was beautiful, and so convenient!  LOVED IT!  So thankful for this thread, as it made it easy to convince us to give it a try!


Wow sounds fantastic do you mind saying what  tower or room you were in I would like to request a similar room I know it's not guaranteed though


----------



## pep

Upatnoon said:


> About half the ground-floor units are on the parking lot side, the other half are on the pool side.
> 
> The point is that if you are on the pool side, you can't see much because of landscaping.
> 
> There is also landscaping on the parking lot side, so your view of the parking lot also likely will be blocked.
> 
> If you are on the ground floor, you likely aren't going to have a view. This also means you will have more privacy.
> 
> The vast majority of units are on upper floors at WBC and would have better views.





cjnix29 said:


> We checked out today, rented from Ken Price. Wow!  We are on site snobs, but I wouldn't hesitate to go back to Bonnet Creek! We loved it!!!  Watching the Epcot fireworks from our balcony, and the MK ones too!  Everything was beautiful, and so convenient!  LOVED IT!  So thankful for this thread, as it made it easy to convince us to give it a try!


Wow sounds fantastic do you mind saying what  tower or room you were in I would like to request a similar room I know it's not guaranteed though


----------



## TJsMomSarahJane

Cindyj88 said:


> Hello!  We are first timers and staying at WBC at his April.  I initially tried to book through Vrbo and Airbnb but had several cancellations due to no inventory even though it showed in their website.  I finally booked through go-koala and it said it was reviewed and now it is confirmed.  I’m nervous that it’s really not though.  Any reason that wouldn’t be right?
> Also, we fly in at 9 am.  Can we go to hotel and use pool even if room isn’t ready?  What about groceries?  Can I order some and they keep it cold until we can get in room?  Do you usually have to wait until 4 to get in.  I’m conflicted if I should order food without being in room or before we get clearance.  Would you go to a park that day?  Sorry, I’m a total newbie!



I'm not going to be helpful, but we are pretty much in the exact same boat as you (even going with Koala) and have all the same questions. Our initial though is to have the delivery time slot for when we arrive, but I didn't even think of not actually having our room ready to fridge them. So thank you for this post!


----------



## Biggen

Cindyj88 said:


> Hello!  We are first timers and staying at WBC at his April.  I initially tried to book through Vrbo and Airbnb but had several cancellations due to no inventory even though it showed in their website.  I finally booked through go-koala and it said it was reviewed and now it is confirmed.  I’m nervous that it’s really not though.  Any reason that wouldn’t be right?
> Also, we fly in at 9 am.  Can we go to hotel and use pool even if room isn’t ready?  What about groceries?  Can I order some and they keep it cold until we can get in room?  Do you usually have to wait until 4 to get in.  I’m conflicted if I should order food without being in room or before we get clearance.  Would you go to a park that day?  Sorry, I’m a total newbie!


Yes, you can use all amenities once you are checked in no matter if you have a room or not.

Groceries I don’t think they will keep them for you. You are supposed to get them from bell services on your own. I’m not sure they have the capability to store them in a refrigerator.

We normally check in at 1pm-ish. Out of more than 2 dozen checkins in our time staying there, only once was a room not ready for us at this time.  That time it wasn’t ready we headed to the parks. Got a text message around 5pm saying it was ready.

You could always Uber to the Publix down in Celebration.  It’s only one exit south from Bonnet Creek on I-4. 10 minutes at most.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Hey WBC friends……for those who’ve used them, who’s your preference?  Vacation Strategies or Vacations Unlimited?  Good?  Bad?


----------



## Shelleyfs

Are you allowed to bring an air fryer?  My husband and I are staying for 2 wks.  Our adult children may randomly arrive for a few days here and there.  I don't mind kids.  I have 4 of my own, but is there a suggestion for a room request?  Maybe an area that is more adultish.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom.. deciding now if it's worth it for the presidential rooms.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Shelleyfs said:


> Are you allowed to bring an air fryer?  My husband and I are staying for 2 wks.  Our adult children may randomly arrive for a few days here and there.  I don't mind kids.  I have 4 of my own, but is there a suggestion for a room request?  Maybe an area that is more adultish.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom.. deciding now if it's worth it for the presidential rooms.


I’ve brought a small air fryer and crock pot several times with no issues.


----------



## dioxide45

Shelleyfs said:


> Are you allowed to bring an air fryer?


They won't even know you have it.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

blobula said:


> I was just going to ask if these dates were blocked, thank you!
> 
> Besides Wyndham, ExtraHolidays, and VS what are other places to check with? Thanks!


We have use both Vacation Upgrades and Vacation Strategy in the past. Our last few trips I have had the best luck on Ebay.  There are a lot of reputable owners who book their own vs using a broker. You can also "contact the seller" and see if they can get you the needed dates if they dont have them listed. Last Year I was able to do this and got a 2 bedroom deluxe for right at $100 per night and then was able to add a few days on at the last minute as well. Zero issues.  I would just search all options for best rates. Unfortunately this year our trip falls over Easter black out dates and we are having to stay somewhere else. Bonnet Creek is by far our favorite (10+ stays)


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Does anyone have recommendations for favorite places to pick up to-go dinner?  Bonus points if it is easy to get to driving from Magic Kingdom to WBC.  I know this sounds dumb, but we don't really have Uber Eats or Door Dash where I live, so I"m not 100% sure how to check and see what is available to get delivered.  Our arrival day, we're going to be hitting Magic Kingdom for a half day and would like to just pick up dinner on our way to WBC (we will have a rental car).  Thank you!


----------



## BK2014

LibrarianBecky said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for favorite places to pick up to-go dinner?  Bonus points if it is easy to get to driving from Magic Kingdom to WBC.  I know this sounds dumb, but we don't really have Uber Eats or Door Dash where I live, so I"m not 100% sure how to check and see what is available to get delivered.  Our arrival day, we're going to be hitting Magic Kingdom for a half day and would like to just pick up dinner on our way to WBC (we will have a rental car).  Thank you!



I am not sure that there is much between those two destinations other than resort restaurants.  I would suggest getting food delivered from Flipper's Pizza.  We have never found the wait to be terrible and you can just call and place your order instead of using a delivery service since.


----------



## KristinU

LibrarianBecky said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for favorite places to pick up to-go dinner?  Bonus points if it is easy to get to driving from Magic Kingdom to WBC.  I know this sounds dumb, but we don't really have Uber Eats or Door Dash where I live, so I"m not 100% sure how to check and see what is available to get delivered.  Our arrival day, we're going to be hitting Magic Kingdom for a half day and would like to just pick up dinner on our way to WBC (we will have a rental car).  Thank you!


Are you planning on stocking up on groceries?  Our go-to "takeout" on our first day is usually sub sammies from the Publix deli when we do our grocery stop for the week.  We usually hit the Celebration (Water Tower Plaza) Publix, not very far from WBC.


----------



## Tink415

Yeah, there isn’t anyplace to pickup take out in between MK and WBC except for Disney food courts and you can’t call ahead to order. Using Uber Eats is pretty intuitive, it’ll show you what’s available and how long it will take. 
You could get McDonalds over by Coronado Springs. If you venture off Disney property there are many options off Hotel Blvd, we like to get Chik-fil-a or Bahama Breeze sometimes. We haven’t been since Goodings  Shopping center was closed so not sure where all those restaurants relocated to.


----------



## twocat

There are several restaurants at the Club Wyndham BC Resort that are located around the lake.  2 of them are around buildings 4,5 and 6. You could get something to go from them.  There's also a sandwich shop with ice cream near the main building although it may be seasonal.  

You can also have pizza and a few pasta entrees delivered to your unit from the on-site pizza place.  That's probably your least expensive option.  There are also several restaurants in the Wyndham hotel.

To me any of those options sound easier than trying to find any place between MK and WBC. Your only options are McDonalds and Disney Springs restaurants.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

KristinU said:


> Are you planning on stocking up on groceries?  Our go-to "takeout" on our first day is usually sub sammies from the Publix deli when we do our grocery stop for the week.  We usually hit the Celebration (Water Tower Plaza) Publix, not very far from WBC.



We are planning


KristinU said:


> Are you planning on stocking up on groceries?  Our go-to "takeout" on our first day is usually sub sammies from the Publix deli when we do our grocery stop for the week.  We usually hit the Celebration (Water Tower Plaza) Publix, not very far from WBC.



We are going to be ordering groceries from Publix through Instacart.  Ordering subs is a great suggestion--thank you!  I saw where you can do this in the app.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Tink415 said:


> Yeah, there isn’t anyplace to pickup take out in between MK and WBC except for Disney food courts and you can’t call ahead to order. Using Uber Eats is pretty intuitive, it’ll show you what’s available and how long it will take.
> You could get McDonalds over by Coronado Springs. If you venture off Disney property there are many options off Hotel Blvd, we like to get Chik-fil-a or Bahama Breeze sometimes. We haven’t been since Goodings  Shopping center was closed so not sure where all those restaurants relocated to.



Chik-Fil-A is good to know about--one of my son's favorites, and can be relatively healthy.  Thank you!


----------



## LibrarianBecky

twocat said:


> There are several restaurants at the Club Wyndham BC Resort that are located around the lake.  2 of them are around buildings 4,5 and 6. You could get something to go from them.  There's also a sandwich shop with ice cream near the main building although it may be seasonal.
> 
> You can also have pizza and a few pasta entrees delivered to your unit from the on-site pizza place.  That's probably your least expensive option.  There are also several restaurants in the Wyndham hotel.
> 
> To me any of those options sound easier than trying to find any place between MK and WBC. Your only options are McDonalds and Disney Springs restaurants.



I always forget about on-property options, so I appreciate the reminder!    Thank you!


----------



## Meimagic+

Has anyone been successful in getting upgraded to a larger room? We have a 2 bedroom booked using our Wyndham points.  We have a few people traveling with us so it would be nice to have a 3rd bedroom.  Just wondering if there is a process for this. Thanks!


----------



## Tink415

If we wanted to have a pool day after we check out, are there showers we can use before leaving for our flight? if so, where are they located? Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

Tink415 said:


> If we wanted to have a pool day after we check out, are there showers we can use before leaving for our flight? if so, where are they located? Thanks


There are showers and changing rooms in Tower 6 near the pirate-themed pool. There may be another location in the main check-in building, but I am not 100% on that.


----------



## Upatnoon

Meimagic+ said:


> Has anyone been successful in getting upgraded to a larger room? We have a 2 bedroom booked using our Wyndham points.  We have a few people traveling with us so it would be nice to have a 3rd bedroom.  Just wondering if there is a process for this. Thanks!


I would say incredibly slim. This is a popular timeshare resort, so owners have the bulk of the reservations.
I have stayed there more than. 30 times and never been upgraded. This is even in times when the resort wasn't as busy as it is now.
If you booked through Wyndham, I would contact them to see if they have availability and if you can upgrade. The 3-bedroom units are relatively rare. Most of the resort is 2-bedrooms units.


----------



## KristinU

Meimagic+ said:


> Has anyone been successful in getting upgraded to a larger room? We have a 2 bedroom booked using our Wyndham points.  We have a few people traveling with us so it would be nice to have a 3rd bedroom.  Just wondering if there is a process for this. Thanks!


I believe that is a Wyndham VIP Owner perk at a certain level, you might get better feedback if you post on the TUG boards under the Wyndham section.  But if you're a regular old standard Wyndham owner (like I am) my guess would be that an upgrade potential would be slim to none, have you looked at the availability to see if there happens to be 3BR available during your time frame?


----------



## Cindyj88

Do you have to get the wristbands?  I don’t want to even hear the time sales pitch intro.  Would like to completely avoid.


----------



## littlestar

Meimagic+ said:


> Has anyone been successful in getting upgraded to a larger room? We have a 2 bedroom booked using our Wyndham points.  We have a few people traveling with us so it would be nice to have a 3rd bedroom.  Just wondering if there is a process for this. Thanks!


We are Wyndham resale owners and we have been upgraded from a one bedroom to a two bedroom at checkin.  But it probably happened because they have more two bedrooms than one bedrooms. Although they did tell me “thanks for being a Wyndham owner.”


----------



## missingdisneymore

Upatnoon said:


> There are showers and changing rooms in Tower 6 near the pirate-themed pool. There may be another location in the main check-in building, but I am not 100% on that.


Yes, full showers and changing rooms at the main building pool restrooms as well.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Cindyj88 said:


> Do you have to get the wristbands?  I don’t want to even hear the time sales pitch intro.  Would like to completely avoid.


We’ve gotten the bands the last few times. They’re nice to have for the food discounts and stuff. We’ve never been pressed or even asked to attend anything when we’ve picked up bands.


----------



## Biggen

Cindyj88 said:


> Do you have to get the wristbands?  I don’t want to even hear the time sales pitch intro.  Would like to completely avoid.


The wrist bands double as room keys and and the entrance gate key. They also claim you need them to be worn on property and in the pools, but I’ve never seen security ask anyone not wearing one.

I don’t believe you really need them. They also give the traditional key cards at checkin so you can use those to access your rooms.


----------



## Tink415

missingdisneymore said:


> Yes, full showers and changing rooms at the main building pool restrooms as well.
> [/QUOTE





Upatnoon said:


> There are showers and changing rooms in Tower 6 near the pirate-themed pool. There may be another location in the main check-in building, but I am not 100% on that.


Thank you both! We’ve never taken a full pool day at Wyndham and are looking forward to it.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMom22

We are planning to have groceries delivered on our arrival day. Which delivery services have you all had the best luck with? I am hoping I can also order alcohol?


----------



## GoingSince1990

We are at Club Wyndham right now and had a stressful experience on our arrival day. I had placed a large order with Amazon (Whole Foods) and our flight was delayed by about three hours so we were not present to accept the order when it was delivered. Last year when we stayed here Bell Services was perfectly happy to accept and store grocery orders when we were not present, but (unbeknownst to me) they have now changed their policy and no longer do this. So the Amazon delivery person texted me to say the hotel would not accept the order, and I called Club Wyndham, spoke to the bell desk and begged them to make an exception and accept it for me, but they flat-out refused, so the order had to go back to Whole Foods (fortunately Amazon gave me a full refund). So I can certainly recommend Amazon Whole Foods, with the caveat that you really have to be there to accept the order.


----------



## Cindyj88

Can you order beer/wine from Amazon if you are there to get it?


----------



## GoingSince1990

Cindyj88 said:


> Can you order beer/wine from Amazon if you are there to get it?


They offer both beer and wine on the website so as long as you are over 21, with ID, and there to accept the order, should not be a problem. If you add the Club Wyndham address to your Amazon account, then select it as the delivery location, you will be able to browse the Whole Foods section and see what is available for delivery here.


----------



## twocat

The last time In stayed at BC in November 2021 you had to provide your own floats/ring for the Lazy River at Bldg 5.  They had a hose where you could fill up your own floats at the little hut that sells sunscreen and ice cream.

*Does anyone know if the hose is till available to fill up your own floats? * 

I was able to use a float that had a seat that did not violate the size restrictions but I sure don't want to blow them up myself!

I'm heading back in May and would like to use my float instead of performing the gymnastics to get comfortable in the rings they provide but only if I don't have to blow up my own float!


----------



## Biggen

GoingSince1990 said:


> We are at Club Wyndham right now and had a stressful experience on our arrival day. I had placed a large order with Amazon (Whole Foods) and our flight was delayed by about three hours so we were not present to accept the order when it was delivered. Last year when we stayed here Bell Services was perfectly happy to accept and store grocery orders when we were not present, but (unbeknownst to me) they have now changed their policy and no longer do this. So the Amazon delivery person texted me to say the hotel would not accept the order, and I called Club Wyndham, spoke to the bell desk and begged them to make an exception and accept it for me, but they flat-out refused, so the order had to go back to Whole Foods (fortunately Amazon gave me a full refund). So I can certainly recommend Amazon Whole Foods, with the caveat that you really have to be there to accept the order.


I thought it has been a couple years since Bell services was able to store groceries.  Grocery delivery is a pain now that they can't store them. Honestly, its easier to just run down to the Publix in Celebration.  Its on exit 65. Not even 10 minutes away.



twocat said:


> The last time In stayed at BC in November 2021 you had to provide your own floats/ring for the Lazy River at Bldg 5.  They had a hose where you could fill up your own floats at the little hut that sells sunscreen and ice cream.
> 
> *Does anyone know if the hose is till available to fill up your own floats? *
> 
> I was able to use a float that had a seat that did not violate the size restrictions but I sure don't want to blow them up myself!
> 
> I'm heading back in May and would like to use my float instead of performing the gymnastics to get comfortable in the rings they provide but only if I don't have to blow up my own float!



We were there in January, and I didn't see anywhere to fill up your own floats.  They don't man the little cabana tents any longer by the pools either to hand out towels.  You have to go to the front desk area to get pool towels.  We ended up just taking bath towels from the room down and using those.


----------



## TJsMomSarahJane

GoingSince1990 said:


> Last year when we stayed here Bell Services was perfectly happy to accept and store grocery orders when we were not present, but (unbeknownst to me) they have now changed their policy and no longer do this.



We've decided to go the "order ahead from Instacart / Publix and Uber down to pick it up" route. Even scored some nice discounted Instacart gift cards. I don't want to be clock-watching on the flight down and have something like this happen.


----------



## GoingSince1990

Biggen said:


> I thought it has been a couple years since Bell services was able to store groceries.  Grocery delivery is a pain now that they can't store them. Honestly, its easier to just run down to the Publix in Celebration.  Its on exit 65. Not even 10 minutes away.


i really don’t want to be going to a supermarket on vacation. Given the amount of time spent away from the room on a Disney trip, it is a MAJOR inconvenience not to be able to place an order for milk or fruit or whatever we need, without worrying about if we will be present when it is delivered, and grab it at the bell desk on our return (or have it sent to our room). Because this is now impossible at Club Wyndham, this will very likely be our final visit here.


----------



## Biggen

GoingSince1990 said:


> i really don’t want to be going to a supermarket on vacation. Given the amount of time spent away from the room on a Disney trip, it is a MAJOR inconvenience not to be able to place an order for milk or fruit or whatever we need, without worrying about if we will be present when it is delivered, and grab it at the bell desk on our return (or have it sent to our room). Because this is now impossible at Club Wyndham, this will very likely be our final visit here.



I get it. But Publix will deliver to your car. Roll into the parking lot and roll out and be back in the room in less than 30 minutes. But if that doesn’t work for you then, yeah, WBC may not be for you.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

DisneyCrazyMom22 said:


> We are planning to have groceries delivered on our arrival day. Which delivery services have you all had the best luck with? I am hoping I can also order alcohol?


How does grocery delivery work at this resort?  Do you have to meet the person in the lobby, or can they actually drop stuff off somewhere?


----------



## Biggen

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> How does grocery delivery work at this resort?  Do you have to meet the person in the lobby, or can they actually drop stuff off somewhere?


You have to be present to accept the delivery. Bell services will not accept it.


----------



## Cindyj88

Can the delivery meet you at the tower lobby you’re staying in or do you have to meet them in main lobby?


----------



## dioxide45

Cindyj88 said:


> Can the delivery meet you at the tower lobby you’re staying in or do you have to meet them in main lobby?


Once they are inside the security gate, they can go anywhere at the resort. You should be able to communicate with the driver and ask them to meet you at a specific building.


----------



## Mulliganman30

I'm curious how many are still going to go ahead with a reservation on one of the blackout dates that are now in place?  I have interest but trying to gauge the risk


----------



## Biggen

Mulliganman30 said:


> I'm curious how many are still going to go ahead with a reservation on one of the blackout dates that are now in place?  I have interest but trying to gauge the risk


I’m still unclear on what the rules are. Can an owner use a GC for a guest during a blackout date even if the owner is not present? I need to check Tugbbs.


----------



## dioxide45

Biggen said:


> I’m still unclear on what the rules are. Can an owner use a GC for a guest during a blackout date even if the owner is not present? I need to check Tugbbs.


Yes, up to a limit of two per year during the blackout dates.


----------



## Mulliganman30

Biggen said:


> I’m still unclear on what the rules are. Can an owner use a GC for a guest during a blackout date even if the owner is not present? I need to check Tugbbs.



I found this video helpful:  




But, the only one I've seen for when I was looking (late May/early June) on Redweek looks like payment was only accepted via bank account, check, or money order.   Obviously, nobody wants to get screwed with a cancellation last minute and I much prefer the idea of paying with CC for purchase protection


----------



## Biggen

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, up to a limit of two per year during the blackout dates.


Excellent.  I wonder if the Wyndham system is smart enough to check if an owner has used all of his allotments of GCs before the owner is allowed to book additional ones.  For example, say an owner used two of them for the year, but then tried to book a third in the same year during a blackout.  Would the system catch it before allowing him to book?  I'd hate to be a guest, travel to the resort, and then come check-in, front desk tells me "Nope, he used all his GC already."


----------



## dioxide45

Biggen said:


> Excellent.  I wonder if the Wyndham system is smart enough to check if an owner has used all of his allotments of GCs before the owner is allowed to book additional ones.  For example, say an owner used two of them for the year, but then tried to book a third in the same year during a blackout.  Would the system catch it before allowing him to book?  I'd hate to be a guest, travel to the resort, and then come check-in, front desk tells me "Nope, he used all his GC already."


From what I understand, they can't add the guest to the booking. Or if they do, the booking gets cancelled. I could be wrong on those mechanics though.


----------



## Lisa P.

dioxide45 said:


> From what I understand, they can't add the guest to the booking. Or if they do, the booking gets cancelled. I could be wrong on those mechanics though.


This is right. The system will try to draw from their annual allotment of 2 guest certs during block out dates and the request for a 3rd in the year will trigger a reservation cancellation. So, the owner needs to be aware of how many guest certs have already been obtained for reservations during block out dates when the owner was NOT also staying in another unit with an overlapping reservation. I'm not sure whether the points managers have access to that information independently from what an owner tells them. To me, this is a high stakes question. So during block out dates, I would only rent from someone I know and trust. YMMV.


----------



## kimmy07

We will be going in December  14-23 we have  a 2 bedroom deluxe. Anyone else planning for December??


----------



## Lisa P.

We may.  Just waiting on some extended family to be able to arrange their work schedules. We really enjoy the  atmosphere of the Orlando area theme parks in the pre-Christmas season. The resort is always beautiful and fun year-round.


----------



## pep

Yes we are there 3-17 so excited


----------



## Mulliganman30

Reaching out for some advice here.   I've read that people have had success renting out through Ebay.   Anything I should be on the lookout for or be receiving from a seller to avoid getting scammed or ensuring I won't get a last minute cancellation.   Way out of my comfort zone here so really appreciate all advice on this...


----------



## Cindyj88

I haven’t rented through eBay but I would definitely not send anyone payment other than a card so you can be backed up in your purchase and have protection.  Also, I wouldn’t risk booking during any of the blackout dates.
I used Koala to book and they are great!  They hold the funds also until you check in so you aren’t at risk of losing your money if someone cancels.


----------



## Biggen

I’ve rented through eBay before. No issues whatsoever. Most of the people renting on there are mega renters and not private owners. Check feedback. I’d probably not rent from anyone with zero feedback.

You can assume they at least should be legit by what they ask you after you win the auction. If you don’t get a follow up email asking for your name, address, and phone number then something is wrong.  That needs to be entered into the Wyndham system when they book the room for you.


----------



## Mulliganman30

It looks like they have positive feedback on some rentals.   When asking about how I can be sure it won't be a cancellation, they said one of their owners will be staying there during the dates I requested .  They also added to add my and their comfort level,  they haven't used their personal exceptions yet.

They are requesting  a $200 deposit and I was going to respond if they sent that as an invoice that I could pay with paypal with a card that'd be fine (paypal used to have I think 6 months protection on Ebay purchases I believe).  They will send that out as an offer that I would need to accept.  The remaining balance would be do about 6 weeks from now.

They did not ask for name, address, phone number yet.    How soon does that get put into the Wyndham system?

I've actually been looking on Go Koala but there doesn't seem to be any options for the dates I need.  Redweek has a listing that could work if I back the dates of stay up by a day, but requested payments are bank check, money order, or bank transfer (I don't like the idea of not paying by something with more precautions in place).  It's not a "verified and protected" listing.


----------



## Mulliganman30

Mulliganman30 said:


> It looks like they have positive feedback on some rentals.   When asking about how I can be sure it won't be a cancellation, they said one of their owners will be staying there during the dates I requested .  They also added to add my and their comfort level,  they haven't used their personal exceptions yet.
> 
> They are requesting  a $200 deposit and I was going to respond if they sent that as an invoice that I could pay with paypal with a card that'd be fine (paypal used to have I think 6 months protection on Ebay purchases I believe).  They will send that out as an offer that I would need to accept.  The remaining balance would be do about 6 weeks from now.
> 
> They did not ask for name, address, phone number yet.    How soon does that get put into the Wyndham system?
> 
> I've actually been looking on Go Koala but there doesn't seem to be any options for the dates I need.  Redweek has a listing that could work if I back the dates of stay up by a day, but requested payments are bank check, money order, or bank transfer (I don't like the idea of not paying by something with more precautions in place).  It's not a "verified and protected" listing.



I read on old thread with someone booking from Ebay on disboards that you can call about two weeks out and double check that the reservation can be verified.  Is that still correct?  And if it is verified at that point then no risk of cancellation by Wyndham at that point?  The reservation will supposedly be put in as soon as I pay the deposit.

Looks like they will allow cancellations up until 15 days out, but would lose the $200 deposit.  They can offer insurance at $150 that would allow cancellation within 15 days of checking in...


----------



## TJsMomSarahJane

kimmy07 said:


> We will be going in December  14-23 we have  a 2 bedroom deluxe. Anyone else planning for December??


Yep! We arrive on Nov 30th and leave two weeks later.


----------



## missingdisneymore

Mulliganman30 said:


> It looks like they have positive feedback on some rentals.   When asking about how I can be sure it won't be a cancellation, they said one of their owners will be staying there during the dates I requested .  They also added to add my and their comfort level,  they haven't used their personal exceptions yet.
> 
> They are requesting  a $200 deposit and I was going to respond if they sent that as an invoice that I could pay with paypal with a card that'd be fine (paypal used to have I think 6 months protection on Ebay purchases I believe).  They will send that out as an offer that I would need to accept.  The remaining balance would be do about 6 weeks from now.
> 
> They did not ask for name, address, phone number yet.    How soon does that get put into the Wyndham system?
> 
> I've actually been looking on Go Koala but there doesn't seem to be any options for the dates I need.  Redweek has a listing that could work if I back the dates of stay up by a day, but requested payments are bank check, money order, or bank transfer (I don't like the idea of not paying by something with more precautions in place).  It's not a "verified and protected" listing.


If you are being booked on a guest certificate the same time the owner is there, if the owner cancels their reservation, I’m not certain, but pretty sure, your reservation will be canceled as well.

With the way things are now with the blackout dates, I would not take any risk on basing my vacation on whether someone else shows up for theirs. 
As for when it gets put in your name, that depends who you rent from. I have had several reservations over the years that were not put in my name until one or two weeks prior. Other times, the reservation was made in my name immediately. It depends on who you’re renting from and what process they are using.


----------



## Mulliganman30

missingdisneymore said:


> If you are being booked on a guest certificate the same time the owner is there, if the owner cancels their reservation, I’m not certain, but pretty sure, your reservation will be canceled as well.
> 
> With the way things are now with the blackout dates, I would not take any risk on basing my vacation on whether someone else shows up for theirs.
> As for when it gets put in your name, that depends who you rent from. I have had several reservations over the years that were not put in my name until one or two weeks prior. Other times, the reservation was made in my name immediately. It depends on who you’re renting from and what process they are using.



I don't know how the process works for sure but the one renting out from an owner says they haven't used any of their owner exceptions yet as "extra protection".......


----------



## KristinU

I'm a Club Wyndham owner and I have to say, the exceptions just don't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling.  Anecdotal stuff on the TUG board seems to indicate that this is still new and pretty wishy-washy.  And quite honestly, on the owner website there isn't any sort of documentation of our annual allotment or usage of the exceptions, you just have to kind of trust that you A) have two allotments to use, and B) haven't had them used up yet.  Given what I've been seeing recently, they don't have a good tracking system yet for the exceptions and I would have a hard time "hanging my hat" on it.  Which is really sad to say since before buying resale we were renters during busy seasons, and I really appreciated the rentals before committing to ownership!


----------



## Biggen

KristinU said:


> I'm a Club Wyndham owner and I have to say, the exceptions just don't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling.  Anecdotal stuff on the TUG board seems to indicate that this is still new and pretty wishy-washy.  And quite honestly, on the owner website there isn't any sort of documentation of our annual allotment or usage of the exceptions, you just have to kind of trust that you A) have two allotments to use, and B) haven't had them used up yet.  Given what I've been seeing recently, they don't have a good tracking system yet for the exceptions and I would have a hard time "hanging my hat" on it.  Which is really sad to say since before buying resale we were renters during busy seasons, and I really appreciated the rentals before committing to ownership!


This is what I figured and why I have decided not to book anything during blackout dates. The people at Wyndham don’t seem to really know for sure what is going on either if you ask them. We use to go in October but moved to November to avoid the blackout issues. For us, waiting an extra month is worth it for peace of mind. I would hate to show up at WBC during a blackout month thinking I had a reservation and be told “Sorry, we don’t have a room for you because [insert whatever BS reason]”.


----------



## Mulliganman30

KristinU said:


> I'm a Club Wyndham owner and I have to say, the exceptions just don't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling.  Anecdotal stuff on the TUG board seems to indicate that this is still new and pretty wishy-washy.  And quite honestly, on the owner website there isn't any sort of documentation of our annual allotment or usage of the exceptions, you just have to kind of trust that you A) have two allotments to use, and B) haven't had them used up yet.  Given what I've been seeing recently, they don't have a good tracking system yet for the exceptions and I would have a hard time "hanging my hat" on it.  Which is really sad to say since before buying resale we were renters during busy seasons, and I really appreciated the rentals before committing to ownership!



So there have been cases where a booked exception for someone who rented has been cancelled upon arrival and and the said renter turned away during a blackout date when the owner without a doubt hadn't used both of their exceptions or was also staying on property during the same dates?


----------



## KristinU

Mulliganman30 said:


> So there have been cases where a booked exception for someone who rented has been cancelled upon arrival and and the said renter turned away during a blackout date when the owner without a doubt hadn't used both of their exceptions or was also staying on property during the same dates?


There's a recent thread on a similar scenario (family/friends and not renters), different resort and not Bonnet Creek, but still...
I'd recommend Googling 'tugbbs wyndham' and look for threads about owner priority.  I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, just want to prevent any DIS friends from being burned.


----------



## Mulliganman30

KristinU said:


> There's a recent thread on a similar scenario (family/friends and not renters), different resort and not Bonnet Creek, but still...
> I'd recommend Googling 'tugbbs wyndham' and look for threads about owner priority.  I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, just want to prevent any DIS friends from being burned.



No I do want to know and wasn't trying to be snarky at all.   Maybe I need to cancel.    This would be my preferred lodging for 3 adults and 2 kids for my dates.    The hotel side has a bunk bed option that holds 5 but with no kitchen or included breakfast, costs could add up.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mulliganman30 said:


> No I do want to know and wasn't trying to be snarky at all.   Maybe I need to cancel.    This would be my preferred lodging for 3 adults and 2 kids for my dates.    The hotel side has a bunk bed option that holds 5 but with no kitchen or included breakfast, costs could add up.


Here's the most recent thread from TUG about this situation.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/o...tically-canceled-even-if-2-are-unused.335747/

Could you rent the TS unit from Wyndham directly? https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndh...orida/wyndham-vr-bonnet-creek-resort/overview


----------



## Mulliganman30

CarolynFH said:


> Here's the most recent thread from TUG about this situation.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/o...tically-canceled-even-if-2-are-unused.335747/
> 
> Could you rent the TS unit from Wyndham directly? https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndh...orida/wyndham-vr-bonnet-creek-resort/overview



Thank you for linking that.   Unfortunately no I can't book with Wyndham directly because the dates of the stay are late May through early June.

I did read through that thread a few times but it is a bit confusing...

This is a piece of conversation I got from the renter after asking some questions about the rental agreement I was sent:  *Your reservation only has to overlap an owner reservation by 1 day, and I have an owner checking in on May 29-June 4.  I do also still have my 2 exceptions thus my understanding is that if I needed to cancel the owner reservation, you'd still be okay.  I can commit to you that if that were to happen I would follow up for assurance with Wyndham that your reservation is safe. Let me know if you have any other questions about that. *


----------



## CarolynFH

Mulliganman30 said:


> Thank you for linking that.   Unfortunately no I can't book with Wyndham directly because the dates of the stay are late May through early June.
> 
> I did read through that thread a few times but it is a bit confusing...
> 
> This is a piece of conversation I got from the renter after asking some questions about the rental agreement I was sent:  *Your reservation only has to overlap an owner reservation by 1 day, and I have an owner checking in on May 29-June 4.  I do also still have my 2 exceptions thus my understanding is that if I needed to cancel the owner reservation, you'd still be okay.  I can commit to you that if that were to happen I would follow up for assurance with Wyndham that your reservation is safe. Let me know if you have any other questions about that. *


Yes, the TUG thread is confusing because information people have gotten from Wyndham has been confusing and inconsistent.  You might try posting a question on that TUG forum (registration as a Guest is free) - the Wyndham owners there are very helpful and will try hard to give you accurate information.  Hopefully, your reservation will be honored.


----------



## KristinU

Mulliganman30 said:


> Thank you for linking that.   Unfortunately no I can't book with Wyndham directly because the dates of the stay are late May through early June.
> 
> I did read through that thread a few times but it is a bit confusing...
> 
> This is a piece of conversation I got from the renter after asking some questions about the rental agreement I was sent:  *Your reservation only has to overlap an owner reservation by 1 day, and I have an owner checking in on May 29-June 4.  I do also still have my 2 exceptions thus my understanding is that if I needed to cancel the owner reservation, you'd still be okay.  I can commit to you that if that were to happen I would follow up for assurance with Wyndham that your reservation is safe. Let me know if you have any other questions about that. *





CarolynFH said:


> Yes, the TUG thread is confusing because information people have gotten from Wyndham has been confusing and inconsistent.  You might try posting a question on that TUG forum (registration as a Guest is free) - the Wyndham owners there are very helpful and will try hard to give you accurate information.  Hopefully, your reservation will be honored.



I agree, the whole thing is confusing because people seem to be getting different info from different Wyndham agents, it just all seems a little vague and arbitrary. The owner you're working with certainly seems to be willing to do all of the right things to ensure it works out.   @CarolynFH has a great suggestion to post on TUG for some more input.  It is a great group of helpful people there!


----------



## Missy29

I know there were towers being renovated but does anyone know if they are done renovating? I’m assuming 6 was the last one? We are coming in May and I like to request tower 5 or 6 but not if it’s going to be noisy.


----------



## Biggen

Tower renovation was done when I was there in mid January. All towers were open.


----------



## Brian Noble

Mulliganman30 said:


> This is a piece of conversation I got from the renter after asking some questions about the rental agreement I was sent:


I think I’d proceed if I were you, with one important provision.

This owner sounds as though they fully understand the rules as they are written (at least, assuming I understand them). It also sounds as though they are willing to work to fix something if Wyndham makes a mistake.

I'm not that concerned about hearing wrong information from the front-line phone agents at Wyndham. This is a new policy, is semi-complicated, and Wyndham's phone agent training is no better than Disney's. (Call WDW INFO with a yes/no question three times, and you'll get three different answers!) I'm an active Wyndham owner on TUG, and while I do have a number of the more negative members there on ignore, I am trying to recall a situation in which a reservation was cancelled incorrectly vs. an agent saying it _might_ happen.

So, here is my provision: I would ask (really, insist) that your name be put on the Guest Certificate as soon as you pay the deposit. That gives Wyndham time to screw up---I don't think they will, but they might. If they do, the owner has time to fix things. If the owner can't solve it, they should give you your deposit back--and I would ask them to put that in writing. I would *not proceed* with the booking if they are unwilling to add your name immediately, because that suggests they might be trying to play the last-minute loophole game, and I would not trust that to work. Your deposit is more than enough to cover the cost of the GC if you cancel on the owner, so it's no great loss to them to burn one.

As a data point, I have successfully used one of my two exceptions for this year just last week, but it was a last-minute emergency booking for my brother-in-law who needed a place to stay on very short notice. So, it might not be very informative. It's the first GC I've used in about a decade or so, so my direct experience is pretty limited.

Reading between the lines of the policy and the conversations by some of the insiders who have contacts at Wyndham, I suspect this policy might be enforced in a fairly targeted way. Unfortunately, you have no way of knowing whether your owner is in the targeted set. At the end of the day, a timeshare rental---whether it be DVC points, a Bonnet Creek stay, or anything else directly from an owner---requires some degree of trust and a bit of risk tolerance. If you are not comfortable doing that, you might be better off renting from a more established company directly, at another resort if necessary, even though it will cost a little more. Good options for easy transit to/from the theme parks include Vistana Resort, the three Marriott Palms resorts at World Center, Silver Lake, and Vacation Village @ Parkway. (I'd consider them in that order.)


----------



## Mulliganman30

Brian Noble said:


> I think I’d proceed if I were you, with one important provision.
> 
> This owner sounds as though they fully understand the rules as they are written (at least, assuming I understand them). It also sounds as though they are willing to work to fix something if Wyndham makes a mistake.
> 
> I'm not that concerned about hearing wrong information from the front-line phone agents at Wyndham. This is a new policy, is semi-complicated, and Wyndham's phone agent training is no better than Disney's. (Call WDW INFO with a yes/no question three times, and you'll get three different answers!) I'm an active Wyndham owner on TUG, and while I do have a number of the more negative members there on ignore, I am trying to recall a situation in which a reservation was cancelled incorrectly vs. an agent saying it _might_ happen.
> 
> So, here is my provision: I would ask (really, insist) that your name be put on the Guest Certificate as soon as you pay the deposit. That gives Wyndham time to screw up---I don't think they will, but they might. If they do, the owner has time to fix things. If the owner can't solve it, they should give you your deposit back--and I would ask them to put that in writing. I would *not proceed* with the booking if they are unwilling to add your name immediately, because that suggests they might be trying to play the last-minute loophole game, and I would not trust that to work. Your deposit is more than enough to cover the cost of the GC if you cancel on the owner, so it's no great loss to them to burn one.
> 
> As a data point, I have successfully used one of my two exceptions for this year just last week, but it was a last-minute emergency booking for my brother-in-law who needed a place to stay on very short notice. So, it might not be very informative. It's the first GC I've used in about a decade or so, so my direct experience is pretty limited.
> 
> Reading between the lines of the policy and the conversations by some of the insiders who have contacts at Wyndham, I suspect this policy might be enforced in a fairly targeted way. Unfortunately, you have no way of knowing whether your owner is in the targeted set. At the end of the day, a timeshare rental---whether it be DVC points, a Bonnet Creek stay, or anything else directly from an owner---requires some degree of trust and a bit of risk tolerance. If you are not comfortable doing that, you might be better off renting from a more established company directly, at another resort if necessary, even though it will cost a little more. Good options for easy transit to/from the theme parks include Vistana Resort, the three Marriott Palms resorts at World Center, Silver Lake, and Vacation Village @ Parkway. (I'd consider them in that order.)



Thanks for weighing in.  i had already paid a $200 deposit, but was told upon paying the remaining part my name would be added within 24 hours.   I was told if I couldn't stay because it got cancelled and no options worked that the deposit and guest confirmation and such would be refunded.   I don't know if it's the case but was told by the renter that my stay would only have to overlap an owner by one day (the renter says they have an owner checking in May 29th and I would be checking in May 26th..

I guess it's not safe to say even if adding a guest name right away wouldn't still guarantee it wouldn't be cancelled by Wyndham later on.  

Last night, I reserved Marriott Harbour Lake at least as a backup for around 129,000 Ultimate Rewards points when it popped back up.  I do have a 6 and 9 year old who will be making the trip (5 of us total)


----------



## Brian Noble

That's a well-regarded resort. I think you will like it if you end up staying there.


----------



## redboat45

Mulliganman30 said:


> Thanks for weighing in.  i had already paid a $200 deposit, but was told upon paying the remaining part my name would be added within 24 hours.   I was told if I couldn't stay because it got cancelled and no options worked that the deposit and guest confirmation and such would be refunded.   I don't know if it's the case but was told by the renter that my stay would only have to overlap an owner by one day (the renter says they have an owner checking in May 29th and I would be checking in May 26th..
> 
> I guess it's not safe to say even if adding a guest name right away wouldn't still guarantee it wouldn't be cancelled by Wyndham later on.
> 
> Last night, I reserved Marriott Harbour Lake at least as a backup for around 129,000 Ultimate Rewards points when it popped back up.  I do have a 6 and 9 year old who will be making the trip (5 of us total)


We LOVE Harbour Lake!  It's a nice compact resort with 2 nice pools and great hot tubs!  They also had a lot of fun activities for kids and the bar is good.


----------



## Lookwhatwaltdid

does Wyndham resort have washer/ dryers available to guest staying in the hotel portion of the property?


----------



## missingdisneymore

The Wyndham Grand has laundry service but not self serve laundry facilities.


----------



## DisneyFan10

I read that this resort has fun kid activities around the pools.  Are they listed anywhere, or do you just need to walk around and find them?


----------



## missingdisneymore

DisneyFan10 said:


> I read that this resort has fun kid activities around the pools.  Are they listed anywhere, or do you just need to walk around and find them?


The activity schedule changes a bit month-to-month, and has special offerings for seasonal holidays.  
The current month activity schedule can be obtained at the activities desk in the main building and tower six, and is posted around the resort on sandwich boards by paths and in building lobbies.


----------



## CoP Luv

How do you book this hotel?  I contacted Vacation Strategy a few days ago and haven't heard back yet.  Are they still someone to contact?  I haven't seen it pop up on any of the other travel websites (Expedia, etc.)

We are only staying one night pre-cruise in May (not a blackout date).

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## DL1WDW2

.


----------



## BostonEd

DL1WDW2 said:


> View attachment 658432


That probably means nothing to either the Club Wyndham guests (which this thread is about) or even to the Grand hotel guests. It's probably a franchise, and the owner switched from one entity to another. It will probably continue to operate as a Wyndham property.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I was thinking that was reason for their confusion trying to book online.


----------



## megsters

CoP Luv said:


> How do you book this hotel?  I contacted Vacation Strategy a few days ago and haven't heard back yet.  Are they still someone to contact?  I haven't seen it pop up on any of the other travel websites (Expedia, etc.)
> 
> We are only staying one night pre-cruise in May (not a blackout date).
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!


I reached out to them today, got a quote, and booked.  Its been a few years since we've stayed there- but VS was speedy. 

I would reach out to them again.


----------



## CoP Luv

megsters said:


> I reached out to them today, got a quote, and booked.  Its been a few years since we've stayed there- but VS was speedy.
> 
> I would reach out to them again.


Thanks for your comment.  I'm surprised it is taking this long for a response.  I will check again with them.  I just wanted to make sure they were still in business.  haha


----------



## blobula

Is there any issue checking in at midnight or after at this resort?


----------



## Upatnoon

blobula said:


> Is there any issue checking in at midnight or after at this resort?


This is a resort with thousands of rooms and the front desk is staffed 24/7. Midnight is not late at all. People are arriving at all hours.

If you are showing up a day or more late I would call though. I have done this when I booked a week but could not arrive until later in the stay.


----------



## Missy29

CoP Luv said:


> Thanks for your comment.  I'm surprised it is taking this long for a response.  I will check again with them.  I just wanted to make sure they were still in business.  haha


I’m using Vacation Strategy for my upcoming trip in a few weeks, they always get right back with me, this is my third time going through them.


----------



## CoP Luv

I actually found the reply in a random folder in my email.  Unfortunately, they are all sold out for my dates!


----------



## Jillianemma

Can someone remind me of the website to reserve activities/cabanas at bonnet creek?  Thanks so much!


----------



## BK2014

Jillianemma said:


> Can someone remind me of the website to reserve activities/cabanas at bonnet creek?  Thanks so much!


https://bcactivities.checkfront.com/reserve/


----------



## Jillianemma

Thank you!

Also anyone know how the construction at tower 6 is?  Super noisy?  Or not a big deal?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## redboat45

Jillianemma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also anyone know how the construction at tower 6 is?  Super noisy?  Or not a big deal?
> 
> Thanks for any info!


someone that went in January said that all towers were done and everything was open.


----------



## Biggen

It was done in January when I was there.  Unless they started again I think the construction is over.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Jillianemma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also anyone know how the construction at tower 6 is?  Super noisy?  Or not a big deal?
> 
> Thanks for any info!


We're checking in soon, so I got a text from them yesterday that said, "All resort amenities are now available AND Tower 6 renovations continues with exterior work." So, either it's a stock message they haven't updated or there is still some exterior work going on.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Jillianemma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also anyone know how the construction at tower 6 is?  Super noisy?  Or not a big deal?
> 
> Thanks for any info!


So they happened to put us in tower 6, and there is clearly still external work to be done, but I can’t comment on noise yet, as we got in late last night. There is also a fence up between the work area and the pirate pool, taking up some of the pool deck, but doesn’t seem like a big deal.


----------



## chekhovgirl

Here is the Easter activity schedule if anyone is interested to see what they do on Easter!


----------



## SwanVT2

I found a great rate on Expedia for Wyndham Bonnet Creek but I am nervous about making a reservation through a second party. It is Koala. Has anyone done this? Thanks!


----------



## chekhovgirl

Also, they are doing a link tree now for activities and info, which is cool because you may be able to use this link to see the activities at any given time. 

https://linktr.ee/bcactivities


----------



## chekhovgirl

SwanVT2 said:


> I found a great rate on Expedia for Wyndham Bonnet Creek but I am nervous about making a reservation through a second party. It is Koala. Has anyone done this? Thanks!


We’ve always booked third party, but through Vacation Strategy. Have had nothing but good experiences with them and good responsiveness. We’ve been booking with them for eight years.


----------



## Brian Noble

SwanVT2 said:


> Koala


Koala has a good reputation on TUG among both renters and owners, and they seem to be careful. At the end of the day, they are still mostly just an agent between an owner and a renter, but I think they are marginally safer than going directly to an owner---something that works out in the vast majority of cases anyway.

You have to accept some extra risk when renting from an owner no matter how you do it, but in exchange you are getting a better price. Only you can decide if that's worth doing.


----------



## dioxide45

SwanVT2 said:


> I found a great rate on Expedia for Wyndham Bonnet Creek but I am nervous about making a reservation through a second party. It is Koala. Has anyone done this? Thanks!


If you found that it is through KOALA, just go directly to go-koala*dot*com and book there. The same unit and date is probably listed there cheaper.


----------



## Lookwhatwaltdid

We were recently upgraded to a 3 bedroom when we stayed and I don’t think I could ever go back to a 2 bedroom. We have 4 children so it was really nice for everyone to be in a bedroom and have the living room open when they all went to bed. We usually book our trips last minute. Is there a place that has the three bedrooms for rent because they seem hard to come by when I do a quick search. We have only used eBay to book rooms so far. We have had very good luck going that route. I am not finding many places that have them listed. Do the three bedrooms get sold out far in advance? Now I am completely spoiled with wanting to rent a 3 bedroom from now on.  Also do they tend to upgrade often or did we hit the jackpot? We literally paid around $100 a night for the 3 bedroom


----------



## dioxide45

Lookwhatwaltdid said:


> We were recently upgraded to a 3 bedroom when we stayed and I don’t think I could ever go back to a 2 bedroom. We have 4 children so it was really nice for everyone to be in a bedroom and have the living room open when they all went to bed. We usually book our trips last minute. Is there a place that has the three bedrooms for rent because they seem hard to come by when I do a quick search. We have only used eBay to book rooms so far. We have had very good luck going that route. I am not finding many places that have them listed. Do the three bedrooms get sold out far in advance? Now I am completely spoiled with wanting to rent a 3 bedroom from now on.  Also do they tend to upgrade often or did we hit the jackpot? We literally paid around $100 a night for the 3 bedroom


Are you an owner or renting from an owner. If renting last minute, you are probably renting from a VIP owner that qualified for upgrades. We were upgraded at Wyndham Bonnet Creek from a 2BR to a 3BR on our only stay. We rented through an owner who I suspect at the time qualified for upgrades. Those upgrades may not be as common in the future because of changes that Wyndham made regarding VIP privileges when using resale points to make the booking. Basically bookings made with resale points won't qualify for VIP benefits. So no upgrades in that situation.


----------



## chekhovgirl

I just wanted to give a little update after our return from WBC this week. As I said in an earlier post, we stayed in Tower 6. It seems that our half of the building was open (refurbed) and the other half is being worked on. There was no work the day we arrived because it was Easter Sunday, but work resumed for the rest of the week. I am someone who can easily be bothered by sound from construction, and I have to say that it wasn't bad. We rented a cabana by tower six (the solo one near the hot tub toward building five) and it was totally fine. The inside of tower six looks really nice! We had an issue with the water hookups being backwards on our washer (we put the clothes on cold and the water was super hot) so they come to our room to fix this at 10pm. The water seemed to be switched on our jacuzzi, too, so I hope the other units are okay! The whole "bracelet" system is new to us this trip (it's been four years!) and that seems to be pretty seamless. I love that the kids can easily get in and out of our room at any point. We had a few other minor issues with our room, but they were responsive.

The one bad thing: the first few nights we were there we were in a 2 bedroom and needed to use the pull out couch upon arrival (got to WBC after 1AM from a late flight!). There was no bag with bedding for the couch in any closet, so we asked them to bring some. We waited for a long time and then finally my husband opened the door to the unit and it was outside. They dropped it and didn't even knock. I know it's late, but we were waiting around for it so we could sleep...not cool. I wonder if they are defaulting to not putting bedding in the rooms for the couch so they have less to deal with/clean, as people may take out extra pillows, sheets, etc. from the bag.

We already booked through Vacation Strategy for a couple trip next April in a 1 bed. We'll miss our 4 bed Presidential with fireworks view! It as so nice, and people can't believe we pay less than you would for a single hotel room at Disney.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Anyone happen to know if they offer cribs or just pack n plays? We need a crib; we check in Tuesday and it just dawned on me that they may not have them like Disney hotels do... eek!


----------



## KristinU

Aimeedyan said:


> Anyone happen to know if they offer cribs or just pack n plays? We need a crib; we check in Tuesday and it just dawned on me that they may not have them like Disney hotels do... eek!


I've only seen pack and plays in the rooms, but I'd call the resort to ask, they may have full size available with bell services or something: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 (407) 238-3500  

If they don't, you have probably already thought to rent from a 3rd party - we did that many years ago when DS18 was small - we were at a Disney resort, so they must not have had full size cribs at that time.  I remember that working out pretty well and just needing to be there when the crib arrived...but again, that was years ago!

Hopefully someone else will chime in, but since you arrive tomorrow, I figured I'd provide the number


----------



## Aimeedyan

KristinU said:


> I've only seen pack and plays in the rooms, but I'd call the resort to ask, they may have full size available with bell services or something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (407) 238-3500
> 
> If they don't, you have probably already thought to rent from a 3rd party - we did that many years ago when DS18 was small - we were at a Disney resort, so they must not have had full size cribs at that time.  I remember that working out pretty well and just needing to be there when the crib arrived...but again, that was years ago!
> 
> Hopefully someone else will chime in, but since you arrive tomorrow, I figured I'd provide the number



Thanks for the number! We called and they only offer pack and plays so I scrambled for a rental. 

None of the companies had any left but babyquip.com had a local provider that I reached out to in the 11th hour and she got us a full size crib! She delivered it to the hotel this morning and bell services delivered it to our room after we checked in. Easy peasy (though NOT cheap!). We have gotten spoiled by Disney having them on hand for us at no extra charge...


----------



## KristinU

Aimeedyan said:


> Thanks for the number! We called and they only offer pack and plays so I scrambled for a rental.
> 
> None of the companies had any left but babyquip.com had a local provider that I reached out to in the 11th hour and she got us a full size crib! She delivered it to the hotel this morning and bell services delivered it to our room after we checked in. Easy peasy (though NOT cheap!). We have gotten spoiled by Disney having them on hand for us at no extra charge...


Glad I could help, and glad you got hooked up!  I hope you're having a great trip!

For what it is worth (not much, LOL) your post got me thinking about traveling during that "have to have a crib" phase - when you need one, you need one...too big for a pack and play, but still need to be contained for safety.  We traveled to visit my parents during that phase and ended up buying a crib at Walmart that my mom then passed along to a friend for when her grandbaby visited.  Shortly after that we graduated to a kids aerobed that had raised edges - that worked great and we used it for several years of various trips.


----------



## Upatnoon

Aimeedyan said:


> Thanks for the number! We called and they only offer pack and plays so I scrambled for a rental.
> 
> None of the companies had any left but babyquip.com had a local provider that I reached out to in the 11th hour and she got us a full size crib! She delivered it to the hotel this morning and bell services delivered it to our room after we checked in. Easy peasy (though NOT cheap!). We have gotten spoiled by Disney having them on hand for us at no extra charge...


Interesting, our Disney rooms all had Pack and Plays back when we were in that stage several years ago. I didn't know they had cribs.

Anyway, the nice thing about Orlando is that if you need it, someone is probably offering it.


----------



## keishashadow

Missy29 said:


> I’m using Vacation Strategy for my upcoming trip in a few weeks, they always get right back with me, this is my third time going through them.


I’ve lost count of how many times I’ve used them to book WBC. Never an issue.

Had a cancelled ‘covid trip’ that the black out rules hampered using it up so far this year.

Looked at the recently released schedule into
2023 and decided to use the credit in December this year.  Already had DVC booked, easy enough to cancel it & use those points later in 2023

Was thrilled with their quote & jumped on it.  Lucky to grab reasonably priced
Airfare & rental car rate I can live with 

FYI…

Was approx $200 less for 8 nights via calling VS direct vs thru VRBO website

they picked up phone when I did call this AM. Had my confirmation within 30 min.


----------



## pmdeve

We wanted to book Bonnet Creek. For July but unfortunately Vacation Strategy could not book for me in July.    I have never used anyone else.  I’ve read some bad reviews of other companies.  
any suggestions who else I can call?  I’d appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Brian Noble

I can imagine two reasons why they could not book it. One is that there is no availability for the dates you want. If so, then it's not likely anyone else can help you either unless they happened to book your dates on spec.

The other reason is that VS would not be able to book it without running afoul of the Owner Priority policy. If that's the case, then someone else might be able to help, but they'd either need to have not used both of their "exceptions" or they'd need to be traveling during that time as well. Bonnet is on the priority list for the Memorial Day weekend, all of June, all of July and the first half of August. 

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations


----------



## Upatnoon

pmdeve said:


> We wanted to book Bonnet Creek. For July but unfortunately Vacation Strategy could not book for me in July.    I have never used anyone else.  I’ve read some bad reviews of other companies.
> any suggestions who else I can call?  I’d appreciate your suggestions.


Redweek, go-koala, tugbbs and ebay are places to look.

Wyndham has made it more challenging for the big points owners to book and rent reservations. This means where it was once always easy to rent pretty much anything you wanted, now you may have to hunt and cast a wider net.


----------



## pmdeve

Upatnoon said:


> Redweek, go-koala, tugbbs and ebay are places to look.
> 
> Wyndham has made it more challenging for the big points owners to book and rent reservations. This means where it was once always easy to rent pretty much anything you wanted, now you may have to hunt and cast a wider net.


Thank you


----------



## keishashadow

pmdeve said:


> Thank you


JMHO, I’d never consider booking one of the new blackout date periods unless the ’small’ owner listed had multiple positive reviews on VRBO.  

Additionally, not sure how they would be able to provide written proof as to attaching their “exception” to the reservation in addition to having the reservation placed in your name.  Based upon my experience renting @ WBC, most don’t until you make final payment.

This coming from a DVC member who has rented out her own points in the past lol.  This whole “excepiton” thing is just too far out of my comfort zone YMMV.  Last thing I’d want is to show up and be turned away or have res cancelled relatively last minute by the property

one of my adult kid’s friends was down earlier this year during blackout for a cheer competition there.  they were staying WBC on their siblings points.  They had no issue checking in at all as he had used his ‘exception‘    however, there was no documentation provided to her to indicate that. 

Perhaps it’s an internal sort of bookkeeping thing or in the member’s Wyndham account somewhere that it’s been initiated. Haven’t read back in thread much, not sure if it’s been addressed.  However, perhaps a Wyndham member could chime in here?

IMO it all comes down to accepting yet another level of trust to rent during the blackout period…good luck to all


----------



## Brian Noble

keishashadow said:


> I’d never consider booking one of the new blackout date periods unless the ’small’ owner listed had multiple positive reviews on VRBO.


I think if it were me, I'd be comfortable if the owner clearly understood the policy and was able to explain to me why my booking did not run afoul of it. However, that's probably because *I* understand it, and that takes some doing.

(Short version: Check the dates in question on the list to see if the resort is on the list and as of when. If the resort is on it and the GC is being added after the effective dates, am I traveling in an overlapping reservation? If not, have I used both of my exceptions?)

As the end of the day, as @keishashadow says, you have to trust the owner to get this right, but you were trusting the owner in the first place, so maybe this isn't that much more consequential.



keishashadow said:


> Perhaps it’s an internal sort of bookkeeping thing or in the member’s Wyndham account somewhere that it’s been initiated. Haven’t read back in thread much, not sure if it’s been addressed. However, perhaps a Wyndham member could chime in here?


It is internal; we don't (yet) have anything on the web site that tells us how many we've used/have left, and AFAIK there is nothing we could show a guest to prove it.


----------



## keishashadow

Brian Noble said:


> It is internal; we don't (yet) have anything on the web site that tells us how many we've used/have left, and AFAIK there is nothing we could show a guest to prove it.


Thanks for that Info!


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Could someone please post the blackout dates for 2022? We tried to rent with go koala for last November but they cancelled it due to it being a black out period.

Thanks!!

Nevermind. I’m a dummy- just saw it posted up above on this very page. Thank you!!

New question: is Vacation Strategy legit?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dioxide45

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Could someone please post the blackout dates for 2022? We tried to rent with go koala for last November but they cancelled it due to it being a black out period.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Nevermind. I’m a dummy- just saw it posted up above on this very page. Thank you!!
> 
> New question: is Vacation Strategy legit?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Many people have used Vacation Strategy, but they are a big point owner and points broker. They have the same limitations as anywhere else. Based on some things I have heard, some of them have found ways around it, but it only works for as long as Wyndham doesn't catch on and lock down more.


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs~Incredible said:


> New question: is Vacation Strategy legit?


they voluntarily offered a non expiring credit for our stay that was cancelled for Easter 2020, shortly after the sky fell

From the horror stories I’ve read here,  all brokers with TS rentals were absolutely not as forthcoming

They reminded me when I called to book last weekend that I had a credit to use!  As if I needed that prompt lol   Still, honest of them

We’ve never had an issue utilizing their services.  Especially appreciate that they either pick up the phone or return calls within minutes, including on Saturdays

As with all thingsYMMV


----------



## KristinU

keishashadow said:


> JMHO, I’d never consider booking one of the new blackout date periods unless the ’small’ owner listed had multiple positive reviews on VRBO.
> 
> Additionally, not sure how they would be able to provide written proof as to attaching their “exception” to the reservation in addition to having the reservation placed in your name.  Based upon my experience renting @ WBC, most don’t until you make final payment.
> 
> This coming from a DVC member who has rented out her own points in the past lol.  This whole “excepiton” thing is just too far out of my comfort zone YMMV.  Last thing I’d want is to show up and be turned away or have res cancelled relatively last minute by the property
> 
> one of my adult kid’s friends was down earlier this year during blackout for a cheer competition there.  they were staying WBC on their siblings points.  They had no issue checking in at all as he had used his ‘exception‘    however, there was no documentation provided to her to indicate that.
> 
> Perhaps it’s an internal sort of bookkeeping thing or in the member’s Wyndham account somewhere that it’s been initiated. Haven’t read back in thread much, not sure if it’s been addressed.  However, perhaps a Wyndham member could chime in here?
> 
> IMO it all comes down to accepting yet another level of trust to rent during the blackout period…good luck to all





Brian Noble said:


> It is internal; we don't (yet) have anything on the web site that tells us how many we've used/have left, and AFAIK there is nothing we could show a guest to prove it.



Yeah, I hear you @keishashadow .  Like you already confirmed @Brian Noble , there isn't anything to show us that we are officially using one of the entitlements at this point.  I'll feel a lot more confident about using the exceptions when (if ever???) I can see it in writing. 

And on the rental companies - we rented successfully and happily from both Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrades before buying in to Wyndham (via resale).  Both were great to work with and are legit.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Question for anyone who has been recently, do you still have to bring your own flotation devices for the lazy river?  Or are they back to providing them now?  Thanks!


----------



## redboat45

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Question for anyone who has been recently, do you still have to bring your own flotation devices for the lazy river?  Or are they back to providing them now?  Thanks!


they provide them now.  Have for almost a year (or more).


----------



## OSUZorba

I'm staying at Wyndham Cypress Palms this week because of the guest restrictions at Bonnet Creek. They are offering a free "Wyndham week" if I do an hour long sales pitch. I specifically asked if it was an RCI week and they said no, that it was an actual Club Wyndham week. Does anyone have experience with this offer? If it was actually like 120k points or something I think it would be worth my time, but if it is massively restricted like RCI, nah.


----------



## Brian Noble

I can't imagine it would be worth much---the "normal" incentive for attending is in the $100-$200 range. 120K points would be worth appx 5x that.

Plus, there is the value of your time and emotional equilibrium. I wouldn't even think of going, myself.


----------



## redboat45

OSUZorba said:


> I'm staying at Wyndham Cypress Palms this week because of the guest restrictions at Bonnet Creek. They are offering a free "Wyndham week" if I do an hour long sales pitch. I specifically asked if it was an RCI week and they said no, that it was an actual Club Wyndham week. Does anyone have experience with this offer? If it was actually like 120k points or something I think it would be worth my time, but if it is massively restricted like RCI, nah.


I think it would still be restricted to booking only a month in advance or whatever.  that's whay it was when tried to do this to us several years ago.  Booking only a monht in advance is VERY hard to do.


----------



## dioxide45

OSUZorba said:


> I'm staying at Wyndham Cypress Palms this week because of the guest restrictions at Bonnet Creek. They are offering a free "Wyndham week" if I do an hour long sales pitch. I specifically asked if it was an RCI week and they said no, that it was an actual Club Wyndham week. Does anyone have experience with this offer? If it was actually like 120k points or something I think it would be worth my time, but if it is massively restricted like RCI, nah.


100% it will be an RCI certificate. We received one for a presentation at Club Wyndham Clearwater Beach. They too told us it was a free Wyndham week. First it was a pain to actually receive it because they only email the certificate from the RCI system. It seems the domain (Yahoo) on the email that we primarily use blocks the emails from them. I had to finally give them an MSN email address to get it to come through. Then using it wasn't easy. Very few weeks/units/resorts are free. Mostly free were reservations inside 60 days at "lesser" resorts. Think Star Island. Not sure if Cypress Palms was there too. These were usually also small units that were free; studio or 1BRs mostly. We never saw a single Bonnet Creek week, free or paid. Upgrades are available for better resorts, stays further in the future or for larger units. We got down to the wire and finally booked a studio at Kingstown Reef with it. The studio there only has a murphy bed, it wasn't ideal. You will also have to pay for WiFI when coming in on an RCI certificate.


----------



## OSUZorba

Thanks, I assumed it was probably still a scam, but didn't want to miss out of it wasn't.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Anyone have any experience with how to do grocery delivery to this hotel?  I'm assuming there's no Bell Services to hold your groceries for you and you have to meet them?  If using instacart or something like that, how do facilitate that?  What do you put in for the delivery address / etc.?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmills06

I have used VacationStrategy numerous times and have been very happy with them. Now, with the new Owner restriction dates what is the best way to go about finding a rental? Any good communities for finding owners?


----------



## Upatnoon

mmills06 said:


> I have used VacationStrategy numerous times and have been very happy with them. Now, with the new Owner restriction dates what is the best way to go about finding a rental? Any good communities for finding owners?


Vacation Strategy is still doing rentals, if you are happy with them, why not reach out? There are more challenges for big renters these days, but they are still going.

Other resources for finding rentals include ebay, redweek, tugbbs and go-koala

While there are more rules for owners renting WBC, it doesn't mean they can't do it. There are just limitations on how much they can rent and how they go about it.


----------



## cinnamon_girl

Had anyone used Expedia to book WBC? They have several listings for our dates in August but I am concerned as it falls in the blackout period and I don't know how they are securing the reservation for non owners. The listing agent is Resort Rental Pros and states listing is provided by Vrbo, part of Expedia Group.


----------



## mmills06

Upatnoon said:


> Vacation Strategy is still doing rentals, if you are happy with them, why not reach out? There are more challenges for big renters these days, but they are still going.
> 
> Other resources for finding rentals include ebay, redweek, tugbbs and go-koala
> 
> While there are more rules for owners renting WBC, it doesn't mean they can't do it. There are just limitations on how much they can rent and how they go about it.


Thank you for those options! I have had great experiences with VS and will continue to work with them in the future, it just so happens that they are not offering rentals during the week that we are looking for because of the new restrictions (or that was the response to my request with them anyway).


----------



## Willow1213

We love working with Vacation Strategy, and have booked another trip with them for this summer. They're working around some of the restrictions with WBC by snatching up a good number of RCI exchange weeks at Saratoga Springs. We were able to grab one of those bookings for June, at $1,700 for a one bedroom DVC unit. I'm happy to continue giving them my business, even if I can't stay at WBC.


----------



## dioxide45

Willow1213 said:


> We love working with Vacation Strategy, and have booked another trip with them for this summer. They're working around some of the restrictions with WBC by snatching up a good number of RCI exchange weeks at Saratoga Springs. We were able to grab one of those bookings for June, at $1,700 for a one bedroom DVC unit. I'm happy to continue giving them my business, even if I can't stay at WBC.


So instead of breaking Club Wyndham rules, they opt instead to violate the terms and conditions of RCI. That will however dry up for them with RCI because DVC has moved on to Interval International and RCI probably won't see any new DVC deposits after 2023.


----------



## CarolynFH

Willow1213 said:


> We love working with Vacation Strategy, and have booked another trip with them for this summer. They're working around some of the restrictions with WBC by snatching up a good number of RCI exchange weeks at Saratoga Springs. We were able to grab one of those bookings for June, at $1,700 for a one bedroom DVC unit. I'm happy to continue giving them my business, even if I can't stay at WBC.


Hopefully neither RCI nor DVC will discover that an RCI exchange has been rented out. That’s against RCI regulations, and the reservation can be cancelled without recourse if they do find out. Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## dioxide45

CarolynFH said:


> Hopefully neither RCI nor DVC will discover that an RCI exchange has been rented out. That’s against RCI regulations, and the reservation can be cancelled without recourse if they do find out. Good luck, and have fun!


I think the chances are low. People see these listed all the time on eBay and Redweek. They know they are an RCI rental because they list the mandatory $190 fee due at checkin. RCI doesn't enforce the rule about commercial renting of exchanges. Interval International has been known to enforce this rule for their members. So we may see less of it once DVC is completely out of II.


----------



## Brian Noble

cinnamon_girl said:


> I am concerned as it falls in the blackout period and I don't know how they are securing the reservation for non owners.


Ask the owner. Any owner who knows what they are doing should be able to explain to you how their rental is within the boundaries of what is allowed.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Anyone have any experience with how to do grocery delivery to this hotel?  I'm assuming there's no Bell Services to hold your groceries for you and you have to meet them?  If using instacart or something like that, how do facilitate that?  What do you put in for the delivery address / etc.?  Thanks in advance!


Just bumping this question to see if anyone knows, we are leaving for this hotel in two weeks.  Trying to figure out what I would put in as delivery address for instacart.  Is this even possible?


----------



## KristinU

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Just bumping this question to see if anyone knows, we are leaving for this hotel in two weeks.  Trying to figure out what I would put in as delivery address for instacart.  Is this even possible?



I would call them to be sure, but I think it is possible.  I just called WBC yesterday to ask about grocery storage because we've done it in the past, but pre-covid so I wanted to be sure they'd still hold perishables for us.  She started answering about grocery delivery, saying something about needing to be there...but I stopped her since I was asking about just our own grocery shopping prior to our room being ready.  (No trip is complete for me without a stop at Publix!)  She assured me that bell services has a big fridge and can hold our groceries like before   Like I said, though, I'd call to be sure about the procedures and address they recommend for delivery.


----------



## Justbranches5

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Just bumping this question to see if anyone knows, we are leaving for this hotel in two weeks.  Trying to figure out what I would put in as delivery address for instacart.  Is this even possible?


I ordered from Walmart for delivery last June and we arrive tomorrow so i have another delivery set up   Address is 9560 Via Encinas, Orlando, 32830.   I put in Memo:  Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Main Bldg Entrance. Please text with updates.  If your room is not ready, they will put it all on a rolling cart and store it in their walk in cooler.  Done this at least 3 times!


----------



## Justbranches5

chekhovgirl said:


> So they happened to put us in tower 6, and there is clearly still external work to be done, but I can’t comment on noise yet, as we got in late last night. There is also a fence up between the work area and the pirate pool, taking up some of the pool deck, but doesn’t seem like a big deal.


Was the tower 6 lazy river open though?


----------



## twocat

Justbranches5 said:


> Was the tower 6 lazy river open though?


The lazy river is at Tower 5 between Tower 4 and 6. It's open and tubes are provided.


----------



## lscrivan18

Contemplating booking our first non-Disney stay!
A couple of questions:

1 - We have a 2yo who will sleep in either a full sized crib (rental) or an inflatable mattress that measures 3' x 6'. The jacuzzi looks like it eats up a large amount of the bedroom. Would either of these fit in the bedroom of a Deluxe 1 bedroom?

2 - I got an amazing price from Koala, any feedback with them? I've never heard of them before.

3 - I read that there is a clause in Florida law that essentially states if a paid car service (Uber/Lyft among others) is used, a car seat is not required for a child. Anyone heard this before or followed this? 

4 - Is there any tower that's best for quick and easy parking?


----------



## dioxide45

lscrivan18 said:


> Contemplating booking our first non-Disney stay!
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1 - We have a 2yo who will sleep in either a full sized crib (rental) or an inflatable mattress that measures 3' x 6'. The jacuzzi looks like it eats up a large amount of the bedroom. Would either of these fit in the bedroom of a Deluxe 1 bedroom?
> 
> 2 - I got an amazing price from Koala, any feedback with them? I've never heard of them before.
> 
> 3 - I read that there is a clause in Florida law that essentially states if a paid car service (Uber/Lyft among others) is used, a car seat is not required for a child. Anyone heard this before or followed this?
> 
> 4 - Is there any tower that's best for quick and easy parking?


1 - I can't speak to cribs or inflatable mattress fitting into the room.

2 - Koala is fine. They list rentals from timeshare owners. They keep the transaction secure and the owner isn't paid until after you checkin. So if there are issues, you can raise them with Koala. We have rented through them on four occasions and everything worked out fine. They validate all of the reservations.

3 - This law looks like it only protects the Uber/Lyft driver from fines and prosecution in the event a child doesn't have a proper car seat or restraints. Parents of the children are still required to abide by the law. So plan to have a car seat. Rideshare drivers can decline rides for those that don't have proper car seats or restraints for their children.

4 - There is parking directly outside of every building.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

lscrivan18 said:


> Contemplating booking our first non-Disney stay!
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1 - We have a 2yo who will sleep in either a full sized crib (rental) or an inflatable mattress that measures 3' x 6'. The jacuzzi looks like it eats up a large amount of the bedroom. Would either of these fit in the bedroom of a Deluxe 1 bedroom?
> 
> 2 - I got an amazing price from Koala, any feedback with them? I've never heard of them before.
> 
> 3 - I read that there is a clause in Florida law that essentially states if a paid car service (Uber/Lyft among others) is used, a car seat is not required for a child. Anyone heard this before or followed this?
> 
> 4 - Is there any tower that's best for quick and easy parking?


You can request a Lyft or Lyft XL with a car seat. We used that service frequently.


----------



## lscrivan18

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> You can request a Lyft or Lyft XL with a car seat. We used that service frequently.


That's what I would do if we go that route but nervous a car seat won't be available and we'll be stuck. I've been playing with the Uber app (Lyft doesn't have car seats currently) and there have been times no car seat vehicle was available.


----------



## missingdisneymore

lscrivan18 said:


> That's what I would do if we go that route but nervous a car seat won't be available and we'll be stuck. I've been playing with the Uber app (Lyft doesn't have car seats currently) and there have been times no car seat vehicle was available.


3 - This law looks like it only protects the Uber/Lyft driver from fines and prosecution in the event a child doesn't have a proper car seat or restraints. Parents of the children are still required to abide by the law. So plan to have a car seat. Rideshare drivers can decline rides for those that don't have proper car seats or restraints for their children.

This is incorrect. 

Paid rideshare service has different child restraint provisions in Florida. They are not required to provide or demand a child be in a restraint.  It’s a parental choice, not a requirement due to the method of transportation, so if you want that then be absolutely sure they’ll provide it.


----------



## lscrivan18

missingdisneymore said:


> 3 - This law looks like it only protects the Uber/Lyft driver from fines and prosecution in the event a child doesn't have a proper car seat or restraints. Parents of the children are still required to abide by the law. So plan to have a car seat. Rideshare drivers can decline rides for those that don't have proper car seats or restraints for their children.
> 
> This is incorrect.
> 
> Paid rideshare service has different child restraint provisions in Florida. They are not required to provide or demand a child be in a restraint.  It’s a parental choice, not a requirement due to the method of transportation, so if you want that then be absolutely sure they’ll provide it.


I'm familiar with NYC taxis where the same applies regarding car seats not being mandatory.


----------



## Upatnoon

lscrivan18 said:


> Contemplating booking our first non-Disney stay!
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1 - We have a 2yo who will sleep in either a full sized crib (rental) or an inflatable mattress that measures 3' x 6'. The jacuzzi looks like it eats up a large amount of the bedroom. Would either of these fit in the bedroom of a Deluxe 1 bedroom?
> 
> 2 - I got an amazing price from Koala, any feedback with them? I've never heard of them before.
> 
> 3 - I read that there is a clause in Florida law that essentially states if a paid car service (Uber/Lyft among others) is used, a car seat is not required for a child. Anyone heard this before or followed this?
> 
> 4 - Is there any tower that's best for quick and easy parking?


The resort will bring you a pack 'n' play for sleeping, just like the Disney resorts. Just request when you check-in. They also have high chairs if you still need one.

There is plenty of room for the pack 'n' play.


----------



## lscrivan18

Upatnoon said:


> The resort will bring you a pack 'n' play for sleeping, just like the Disney resorts. Just request when you check-in. They also have high chairs if you still need one.
> 
> There is plenty of room for the pack 'n' play.


Unfortunately the pack and play won't work for us. My son is over the height and weight limit so I am planning on renting a crib or getting a 2 BR if the crib won't fit in the 1 BR.


----------



## Upatnoon

lscrivan18 said:


> Unfortunately the pack and play won't work for us. My son is over the height and weight limit so I am planning on renting a crib or getting a 2 BR if the crib won't fit in the 1 BR.


We have twins and I recall two pack n plays fit in the master bedroom, so there should be plenty of room for one crib. There is more room in the master than in the second bedroom. You can also use the living room, as there is plenty of space there.

There is a couch bed in the living room if your son is ready to move up. I don't know how many people you are bringing with you and sleeping surfaces you will need.

In any event, these rooms are large -- much larger than hotel rooms.


----------



## lscrivan18

Upatnoon said:


> We have twins and I recall two pack n plays fit in the master bedroom, so there should be plenty of room for one crib. There is more room in the master than in the second bedroom. You can also use the living room, as there is plenty of space there.
> 
> There is a couch bed in the living room if your son is ready to move up. I don't know how many people you are bringing with you and sleeping surfaces you will need.
> 
> In any event, these rooms are large -- much larger than hotel rooms.


Wow! Really? I used the virtual tour on the site and it's so hard to gauge how much space is in the bedroom with the jacuzzi eating up so much bedroom space.


----------



## Lisa P.

Our son's family chose to use the MBR as a sleeping room for their whole family on a recent trip to leave the LR unoccupied. They were able to fit a pack n play and an inflatable youth bed mattress on either side of the king bed. It was tight but definitely doable. BTW, there is some variation in room sizes according to the website so YMMV. Also, since the bathroom is accessible from the LR/DR, an inflatable mattress or crib would fit in front of the jacuzzi tub if you're okay with walking around and through the LR to go from the MBR to the bathroom. Just another option.

Parking during the daytime is easy near all of the buildings. When we've returned later at night we've sometimes had to park on an upper level of the Tower 5 garage when the Tower 4 lot was full or closer to Tower 2 when the Lobby Building and Tower 1 lots were full. Never a problem parking outside of Towers 2, 3, or 5, even late at night.

Tower 3 is our new favorite location when traveling with young children. On one side, it's right next to the (Tower 2) mini-golf, corn hole, shuffleboard, and playground area, as well as the Tower 2/3 pool area with food service. This trip, we noticed they've added a couple overhead spill-buckets with pirate decor to the Tower 2/3 pool area's kiddie pool. On the other side of Tower 3, it's close to the Wyn Grand pirate ship pool and bar. If you don't care about the pirate ship pool and bar, Tower 1 is also excellent with young kids since it's close to the outdoor recreation mentioned but also close to the lobby building with a fun kiddie splash pad and zero entry pool, as well as the lawn screen for Saturday movie night, outdoor table tennis, indoor pool tables/air hockey, a/c'ed craft room, Scooops ice cream shop and Mercado gifts/Starbucks. The only negative at Tower 1 is the occasional late night parking may be less convenient.

Honestly, there are no bad buildings though. Love walking around the lake on the path that connects all of the buildings, especially at night. So pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## lscrivan18

Lisa P. said:


> Our son's family chose to use the MBR as a sleeping room for their whole family on a recent trip to leave the LR unoccupied. They were able to fit a pack n play and an inflatable youth bed mattress on either side of the king bed. It was tight but definitely doable. Also, since the bathroom is accessible from the LR/DR, an inflatable mattress or crib would fit in front of the jacuzzi tub if you're okay with walking around and through the LR to go from the MBR to the bathroom. Just another option.
> 
> Parking during the daytime is easy near all of the buildings. When we've returned later at night we've sometimes had to park on an upper level of the Tower 5 garage when the Tower 4 lot was full or closer to Tower 2 when the Lobby Building and Tower 1 lots were full. Never a problem parking outside of Towers 2 & 3.
> 
> Tower 3 is our new favorite location when traveling with young children. It's right next to the (Tower 2) mini-golf, corn hole, shuffleboard, and playground area, as well as the Tower 2/3 pool area with food service on one side. On the other side, it's close to the Wyn Grand pirate ship pool and bar. If you don't care about the pirate ship pool and bar, Tower 1 is also excellent with young kids since it's close to the outdoor recreation mentioned but also close to the lobby building with a fun kiddie splash pad and zero entry pool. Honestly, there are no bad buildings though.


Incredibly helpful information all around!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Lisa P.

We love to see photos as we anticipate our vacation so here are some from our early June visit. First, the fort pool near Tower 5 with zero entry and floating river:



Next, the splash pad with a toddler slide (sailboat) behind the lobby building and the nearby floating river:



Here are the Tower 2 kiddie pool, corn hole & shuffle board, mini golf, and fenced playground:





To be continued....


----------



## Lisa P.

This is a quiet lakeside patio not far from the Tower 4 pool. We found plenty of availability of poolside seating, even on hot afternoons.


Here's the indoor game room with pool tables and air hockey (sorry for poor image, taken through a window) and the stage area & fire pit area between the lobby building and Tower 4:



There are several lakeside picnic areas with 2-4 gas grills each plus picnic tables, located at various points around the lake. Same with lakeside porch swings under vine-covered trellises, very pleasant. In the picnic photo, you can see that people sometimes use these luggage carts to bring their food & things to the picnic areas. We appreciated that each building seems to have an abundant supply of these little carts (and a few larger hotel-style luggage carts) in an alcove inside the building lobby. Very handy.



Next and lastly, our fireworks view from the 6th floor of Tower 3...


----------



## Lisa P.

Our 1BR Deluxe was in Tower 3, room 654. We found our unit and all of the resort amenities to be in EXCELLENT condition. We were sad to leave. We got over it by making our next reservation.  Anyway, first photos show the higher Epcot (Harmonious) fireworks.


Zoomed in...


The end of Epcot's 9:00 PM Harmonious overlapped with the beginning of Magic Kingdom's 9:20 PM Enchantment, seen to the right in this photo. An unexpected extra treat:


Another view of the MK fireworks, seen above the Riviera Resort roofline:


These fireworks photos were taken with my cell phone from our balcony. I understand the resort has a small room available to visit for fireworks viewing if your unit does not have the view. Don't know if that will continue. We had a great time, even in the 95+ degree heat, by enjoying resort activities and air-conditioned rest midday. Love the Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort!!!


----------



## KristinU

Anyone know the status of Tower 6 renovation?  I know it is still in their welcome emails and states until 2023, and what construction project ever wraps up early???  But I figured I'd ask 

We have a 2BR Presidential reservation coming up soon, and it occurs to me that we most likely won't be getting the lake view that I always prefer.  Oh well.


----------



## Lisa P.

Sorry I didn't notice anything about Tower 6 on this trip, either way. When we spent Memorial Day weekend 2022 at Club Wyndham Westwinds in Myrtle Beach, SC, the building exterior was being refinished. So the outdoor pool & BBQ area below the work area was closed off and the firepit and sunny patios below finished work areas were open. However, on this trip to Bonnet Creek, all of the pool areas and exterior recreation areas were open, including the Tower 5 pool and the hotel's pirate ship pool and bar areas.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Wondering if anyone has any current feedback about food delivery to WBC?

I am open to Instacart, Shipt, Walmart +, and I have Amazon Prime.

Not sure of what the policies are currently at WBC.


----------



## EllenMurphy

We just booked for November  through Ken Price(I know it is late but we have had a rough winter being sick so I finally got around to getting things together) and we are in a 1 bedroom Presidential for two nights until our two bedroom becomes available on the Sunday. I guess with it being so busy there is little chance for a pool view? Additionally, random question but does the couch cushions come off in the one bedroom presidential?  Our 7 year old and Five year old go to bed a lot earlier than us and will not share a bed so figuring the boys would sleep in the bedroom and we would be on the pullout couch. However,  Iam  now trying to figure out their sleeping arrangements. Do i just buy a cheap air mattress??


----------



## Upatnoon

EllenMurphy said:


> We just booked for November  through Ken Price(I know it is late but we have had a rough winter being sick so I finally got around to getting things together) and we are in a 1 bedroom Presidential for two nights until our two bedroom becomes available on the Sunday. I guess with it being so busy there is little chance for a pool view? Additionally, random question but does the couch cushions come off in the one bedroom presidential?  Our 7 year old and Five year old go to bed a lot earlier than us and will not share a bed so figuring the boys would sleep in the bedroom and we would be on the pullout couch. However,  Iam  now trying to figure out their sleeping arrangements. Do i just buy a cheap air mattress??


----------



## Upatnoon

Your kids can sleep on the couch bed and you can sleep in the master bedroom. If they won't share a bed, perhaps you could ask which one will volunteer to stay home!

Kids are usually so tired after Disney or doing stuff at the resort they conk out in seconds and forget to fight about such things. My kids were, anyway.

If this is a big issue, I would bring a cheap air mattress or some foam sleeping surface. Make sure to bring one of those battery-power inflaters. You will also need an extra sheet and blanket for the air mattress.

There is plenty of room for the air mattress and the couch bed, so space isn't an issue.


----------



## KristinU

EllenMurphy said:


> We just booked for November  through Ken Price(I know it is late but we have had a rough winter being sick so I finally got around to getting things together) and we are in a 1 bedroom Presidential for two nights until our two bedroom becomes available on the Sunday. I guess with it being so busy there is little chance for a pool view? Additionally, random question but does the couch cushions come off in the one bedroom presidential?  Our 7 year old and Five year old go to bed a lot earlier than us and will not share a bed so figuring the boys would sleep in the bedroom and we would be on the pullout couch. However,  Iam  now trying to figure out their sleeping arrangements. Do i just buy a cheap air mattress??





Upatnoon said:


> Your kids can sleep on the couch bed and you can sleep in the master bedroom. If they won't share a bed, perhaps you could ask which one will volunteer to stay home!
> 
> Kids are usually so tired after Disney or doing stuff at the resort they conk out in seconds and forget to fight about such things. My kids were, anyway.
> 
> If this is a big issue, I would bring a cheap air mattress or some foam sleeping surface. Make sure to bring one of those battery-power inflaters. You will also need an extra sheet and blanket for the air mattress.
> 
> There is plenty of room for the air mattress and the couch bed, so space isn't an issue.


I'm pretty sure the living room setup is the same in the 1 bedroom pres as the 2 bedroom pres, if I'm right the couch is a sectional with removable cushions.   We're in a 2br pres right now.   So I'm thinking you might have them sleep just on the couch on the two sides, which would be "not sleeping together"  or maybe bring acywin fitted sheet to try to keep a pair of cushions together to make a sleeping spot.


----------



## Brian Noble

Unlike the other presidential units the 1BR has a sleeper sofa. 

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...ica/florida/orlando/club-wyndham-bonnet-creek


----------



## EllenMurphy

Upatnoon said:


> Your kids can sleep on the couch bed and you can sleep in the master bedroom. If they won't share a bed, perhaps you could ask which one will volunteer to stay home!
> 
> Kids are usually so tired after Disney or doing stuff at the resort they conk out in seconds and forget to fight about such things. My kids were, anyway.
> 
> If this is a big issue, I would bring a cheap air mattress or some foam sleeping surface. Make sure to bring one of those battery-power inflaters. You will also need an extra sheet and blanket for the air mattress.
> 
> There is plenty of room for the air mattress and the couch bed, so space isn't an issue.


We aren't doing Disney until the Monday and they are little kids so they ha e issues sharing because they already have issues getting to sleep! We will have the two bedroom when we have busier days.


----------



## KristinU

Brian Noble said:


> Unlike the other presidential units the 1BR has a sleeper sofa.
> 
> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...ica/florida/orlando/club-wyndham-bonnet-creek


The 2br presidential have sleepers now too.  At least ours does, I think it is a recently renovated room (definitely updated furnishings from our last pres. stay about 4-5 years ago and they seem new and in good shape)  I guess I didn't mention it since I was thinking the two kiddos would have "separate" sleeping spaces on either side of the sectional.


----------



## Brian Noble

That's a negative, at least for us. We rarely if ever use the pull-outs for sleeping, and regular couches are much more comfortable as couches than the pull-outs are! We had a 3BR Presidential at Smugglers Notch last month, and I didn't realize I was dreading sitting on the couch until I did and was surprised to find it was not a sleeper and was...comfortable!


----------



## KristinU

Did the second bedroom in a 2br pres have two double beds in the past?   This one only has one queen.  Fine for us for this trip since our DS (18) didn't bring a friend along,  but it would have been less than ideal if he had a bud with him... maybe that's why they now have a pullout in the living room???  I'm not a fan of using the living room for sleeping if we can avoid it.

I will say,  I'm sitting on the couch right now and it is comfortable to me.  DH also looks pretty comfortable...and he just confirmed, lol.


----------



## JimboCh

Guess our chances of getting a fireworks view in a 1 BR Deluxe is pretty much nil since our plane doesn't land until 5pm on check in day and probably won't be able to get to resort  until around 7pm?


----------



## act1980

Is there a best tower these days? I've just booked 4 nights in December with Go-Koala. Do I contact them to request a specific tower or reach out to the resort directly?


----------



## missingdisneymore

act1980 said:


> Is there a best tower these days? I've just booked 4 nights in December with Go-Koala. Do I contact them to request a specific tower or reach out to the resort directly?


Requests can only be made at check in.


----------



## Brian Noble

...and I don't get too worked up about which tower. They are all in reasonably good shape and the resort is compact enough that nothing is far from anything else.


----------



## act1980

Brian Noble said:


> ...and I don't get too worked up about which tower. They are all in reasonably good shape and the resort is compact enough that nothing is far from anything else.


Thanks. I have 2 young kids so I didn't know if there was a better area for them.


----------



## JimboCh

missingdisneymore said:


> Requests can only be made at check in.


Any chance of calling ahead to check in the day of(morning)? Our flight doesn't leave until3pm and arrive in Sanford at 5pm. Would be nice to have most of check-in completed all ready before we fly.


----------



## Upatnoon

JimboCh said:


> Any chance of calling ahead to check in the day of(morning)? Our flight doesn't leave until3pm and arrive in Sanford at 5pm. Would be nice to have most of check-in completed all ready before we fly.


Check-in will only take a couple of minutes so long as there isn't a line of people. Most of it is scanning your credit card and telling you where your room is.  It is not an involved process, it's the same as checking in to any traditional hotel.

When you arrive at the resort the early rush should be over, so hopefully, you won't have to wait long at all.

There also likely will be a second step of wristband people or parking pass people to go through. Not sure what they are doing now. Those people are mainly there to lure you into the timeshare tour. After saying no a few times, you can be on your way. This also may take a minute or two.


----------



## JimboCh

Upatnoon said:


> Check-in will only take a couple of minutes so long as there isn't a line of people. Most of it is scanning your credit card and telling you where your room is.  It is not an involved process, it's the same as checking in to any traditional hotel.
> 
> When you arrive at the resort the early rush should be over, so hopefully, you won't have to wait long at all.
> 
> There also likely will be a second step of wristband people or parking pass people to go through. Not sure what they are doing now. Those people are mainly there to lure you into the timeshare tour. After saying no a few times, you can be on your way. This also may take a minute or two.


So I guess no chance of even calling the morning of check-in to put in a request for a room on a higher floor with view of fireworks?
I feel by the time we get there late evening we will just get the worse leftover rooms left at the resort with a bad location.


----------



## Brian Noble

In general Bonnet does not take advance requests. The good news is that there aren't really too many "bad" locations, just better ones.


----------



## Upatnoon

JimboCh said:


> So I guess no chance of even calling the morning of check-in to put in a request for a room on a higher floor with view of fireworks?
> I feel by the time we get there late evening we will just get the worse leftover rooms left at the resort with a bad location.


The resort has frowned on people playing the "call-ahead game" for fireworks views. In the past, they banned it, although I don't know what they are doing now.

This resort has more than 1,000 units. People are arriving at all hours. Lots of rooms have fireworks views. Lots of rooms are on upper floors. 

If you want a guaranteed fireworks view, the Disney resorts will accommodate you --- for a slightly higher price, of course!


----------



## lscrivan18

Which Publix or Target is the most on the way from MCO? I plan on placing an order ahead of time and picking it up on the drive.


----------



## JimboCh

lscrivan18 said:


> Which Publix or Target is the most on the way from MCO? I plan on placing an order ahead of time and picking it up on the drive.


I see a Target here, that looks to be on the way , 11619 Daryl Carter Pkwy, Orlando, FL 32821

15 miles to Target from MCO.....24 min

6.6 miles to Bonnet Creek from Target       16 min


----------



## dioxide45

JimboCh said:


> I see a Target here, that looks to be on the way , 11619 Daryl Carter Pkwy, Orlando, FL 32821
> 
> 15 miles to Target from MCO.....24 min
> 
> 6.6 miles to Bonnet Creek from Target       16 min


This is a pretty small Target store and I have found that it isn't the best for general groceries. Grocery wise, there is a Publix on Vineland. We like the Winn-Dixie on 535.


----------



## sharadoc

Hi all, we're looking at 2 weeks in early December. Has anyone done that and were you on a single reservation?

Thanks,


----------



## Brian Noble

I've done that at other Wyndham resorts, but not (yet) at Bonnet. They allow up to 14 nights on a single reservation.


----------



## Penmac

Just found a reservation on Redweek for a 3 bedroom that will work for our date spread in August.  There is a note about ongoing construction in Tower 6. Does this impact the pool area at all? It does say it will only be between 8-5pm, so I think we can manage that if it's just room renovations. Hopefully not right next door lol. 

Also wondering if this means the reservation will definitely be in Tower 6 or if this is just a general note? I haven't seen it listed on the other Redweek available reservations I have looked into.  

Also, the reservation we are looking at does not have the "verified and protected" label that some of the others do. And there is a note about it being up to the owner to guarantee the dates.  Seems risky. I know I could ask these questions to the person who posted the reservation, but I don't want to pay the membership fee until I am reasonably certain we are staying here.

Anyone have thoughts on any of this?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lisa P.

There are 3BR Deluxe units in all of the towers. The 3BR Presidential units are only in Tower 6. HTH.


----------



## Upatnoon

Penmac said:


> Just found a reservation on Redweek for a 3 bedroom that will work for our date spread in August.  There is a note about ongoing construction in Tower 6. Does this impact the pool area at all? It does say it will only be between 8-5pm, so I think we can manage that if it's just room renovations. Hopefully not right next door lol.
> 
> Also wondering if this means the reservation will definitely be in Tower 6 or if this is just a general note? I haven't seen it listed on the other Redweek available reservations I have looked into.
> 
> Also, the reservation we are looking at does not have the "verified and protected" label that some of the others do. And there is a note about it being up to the owner to guarantee the dates.  Seems risky. I know I could ask these questions to the person who posted the reservation, but I don't want to pay the membership fee until I am reasonably certain we are staying here.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on any of this?  Thanks in advance!


I can try to answer some of your questions.

I recall reading the construction on Tower 6 is not impacting the public areas. I have not been there recently, however, so perhaps someone else can answer.

Unless it is a presidential unit, you are unlikely to be placed in Tower 6. There are some non-presidential units there, but most would be in the other towers. The person renting would know if it is a presidential unit or not. Usually, they rent at a slight premium. 

Just because you see availability on Redweek doesn't mean the unit is available. You won't know for sure until you contact the renter. Why? Units are sometimes listed in multiple places. Renters forget to remove the units. 

Renting from a third party requires trust on both sides. If I am renting from someone I don't know, how well they communicate and understand their product is a huge factor. Tugbbs has a lot of tips about renting timeshares.


----------



## KristinU

We were just in tower 6 last week.  Pool was open, but maybe a third of the pool deck is blocked off - the area directly under the side of the tower being worked on.  The side closest to the Wyndham Grand is what is being worked on right now.  To be honest, we didn't notice any noise from the work being done, just the visible work being done to the exterior surfaces.  It wasn't disruptive at all to us.  HTH!


----------



## TJsMomSarahJane

sharadoc said:


> Hi all, we're looking at 2 weeks in early December. Has anyone done that and were you on a single reservation?
> 
> Thanks,


We've got 14 nights booked starting November 30th. We booked through Koala.


----------



## OSUZorba

Upatnoon said:


> Check-in will only take a couple of minutes so long as there isn't a line of people.


LOL, that is a good one.


----------



## OSUZorba

Looks like the anti-guest policies have been extended through 2023: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations

Starting to think this isn't going to be "temporary." Good reason to never buy your own points, when the management companies can change policies on a whim that devalue your points.


----------



## Lisa P.

Some owners (like us) see the limitations on prime-time guest certificates (and rental restrictions) as a positive. It increases availability of prime-time inventory for owners to reserve for themselves and their families. We bought our points to use and only rent out very rarely. So we don't see this policy as devaluing our points at all, nor a reason to avoid owning (resale, of course). Renting/gifting with a guest cert is still allowed a couple times per year during prime-time and unlimited the rest of the year. Timeshare ownership has plenty of other negatives but I don't believe this is one, at least for us. YMMV.


----------



## Brian Noble

OSUZorba said:


> Starting to think this isn't going to be "temporary."


Current management has made it very clear that they intend to make life difficult for those who make a business out of renting. This is part of that, but it's not the only part. For example, they've also been sending certified cease-and-desist letters to some owners that they believe are renting "commercially."

So I would expect these rental restrictions to continue for the foreseeable future.



OSUZorba said:


> Good reason to never buy your own points, when the management companies can change policies on a whim that devalue your points.


That depends on why you own.

As Lisa P. says above, many of us see these as at least neutral if not positive. As an owner who doesn't do a lot of rental business, they are a positive for me. I bought points to take vacations with family and friends, and this policy doesn't negatively impact my ability to do that at all. As long as I'm traveling with my guests, I can book as many units for guests as I want*. If I want to send someone on vacation without me, I can do that twice per year with no restrictions. In the 15 years I've owned Wyndham, I've never sent a guest to a resort on their own more than two or three times total, and never twice in the same year let alone three times.

I know that Wyndham's motivations aren't entirely pure here. But, I am not upset that the policy is designed to favor owners (like me) who personally use their owned time with friends and family.  I suspect the majority of owners feel the same way.

As an aside, they've been doing the same thing with exchange company deposits. They have not deposited _any_ Bonnet Creek units with check-ins after February '22 to RCI; I check regularly. As an owner, that's great news. As an exchanger, it's less great.

For someone who wants to visit Bonnet Creek (or another restricted resort) regularly, it could be a _good_ reason to buy some (resale!) points, because it has become more difficult to get a bargain on a Bonnet rental. I built a portfolio with a negative acquisition cost and an exceptionally low fee ratio. Some of this was dumb luck that I couldn't replicate if I tried, so the details aren't particularly important. But, I can book units in advance and know I have the vacation I want at a price less than pretty much any rental.

-------------------
*: There are some limits on how many units you can book at a time in the same resort, but they are generous. I don't recall what they are off the top of my head, but when they came out I remember thinking I'd never even come close to them.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Ken Price emailed me and I am now able to get a two bedroom for my entire stay. I had posted above that I was limited to a one bedroom presidential for two days.

So, I will have a two bedroom for my family and my parents will have a one bedroom for themselves. Are we able to request that both units are as close as possible together? We will be checking in at the same time


----------



## Brian Noble

See what they can do when you check in. There are a *lot* of 2BR units, so chances are you will be at least in the same building if not the same floor.


----------



## KristinU

Brian Noble said:


> Current management has made it very clear that they intend to make life difficult for those who make a business out of renting. This is part of that, but it's not the only part. For example, they've also been sending certified cease-and-desist letters to some owners that they believe are renting "commercially."
> 
> So I would expect these rental restrictions to continue for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> That depends on why you own.
> 
> As Lisa P. says above, many of us see these as at least neutral if not positive. As an owner who doesn't do a lot of rental business, they are a positive for me. I bought points to take vacations with family and friends, and this policy doesn't negatively impact my ability to do that at all. As long as I'm traveling with my guests, I can book as many units for guests as I want*. If I want to send someone on vacation without me, I can do that twice per year with no restrictions. In the 15 years I've owned Wyndham, I've never sent a guest to a resort on their own more than two or three times total, and never twice in the same year let alone three times.
> 
> I know that Wyndham's motivations aren't entirely pure here. But, I am not upset that the policy is designed to favor owners (like me) who personally use their owned time with friends and family.  I suspect the majority of owners feel the same way.
> 
> As an aside, they've been doing the same thing with exchange company deposits. They have not deposited _any_ Bonnet Creek units with check-ins after February '22 to RCI; I check regularly. As an owner, that's great news. As an exchanger, it's less great.
> 
> For someone who wants to visit Bonnet Creek (or another restricted resort) regularly, it could be a _good_ reason to buy some (resale!) points, because it has become more difficult to get a bargain on a Bonnet rental. I built a portfolio with a negative acquisition cost and an exceptionally low fee ratio. Some of this was dumb luck that I couldn't replicate if I tried, so the details aren't particularly important. But, I can book units in advance and know I have the vacation I want at a price less than pretty much any rental.
> 
> -------------------
> *: There are some limits on how many units you can book at a time in the same resort, but they are generous. I don't recall what they are off the top of my head, but when they came out I remember thinking I'd never even come close to them.


100% agree.  I do appreciate the ability to rent, as that's how we were introduced to Bonnet Creek and Wyndham in general.  We obtained our own resale points several years back because we like to control our own reservations and knew that we liked the Wyndham product after having rented a few times.  I've rented out a couple of times since we've owned (mostly extra covid-era points when we couldn't travel), but that's not at all why we got into it.  It has been a great move for us, and we've been a lot more places with our points than only WBC...which has been a pleasant broadening of our travel horizons.  We still do looooooove Bonnet Creek!


----------



## LaurEm378

Sooo excited for my first stay at WBC in October! I booked through Ken and Denise at Vacation Upgrades and I can’t wait to experience this resort. I’m wondering if housekeeping is available upon request, even if for a fee?


----------



## lscrivan18

Why does the room size vary so much on the Club Wyndham site? I see this for every room type with the Deluxe's having the biggest range.


----------



## Upatnoon

lscrivan18 said:


> Why does the room size vary so much on the Club Wyndham site? I see this for every room type with the Deluxe's having the biggest range.


There are 1, 2 and 3 and 4 bedroom units at Bonnet Creek.

The towers at Bonnet Creek were built over several years and there are some minor design differences between them. 

All the 2 bedroom units seem about the same in size to me and I have stayed in all the towers. I have not stayed in the main check-in building, so can't comment on that.

All these units have been renovated a few times as well, so that may have created some minor differences. Also, over time it wouldn't surprise me if some differences have appeared just from typos of people entering the square footage, etc. and passing it down from document to document.


----------



## Brian Noble

I'm fairly sure some of the numbers on the Club Wyndham web site are incorrect. I don't think there are any 2BR DLX units that are only 760ish sq. ft.


----------



## lscrivan18

Brian Noble said:


> I'm fairly sure some of the numbers on the Club Wyndham web site are incorrect. I don't think there are any 2BR DLX units that are only 760ish sq. ft.


We're in a 1 bedroom and the site states the room size is anywhere from 753 - 1482. I assume it's closer to the 753 sq ft?


----------



## Upatnoon

I think the 1BRs are about 900 square feet.

The 2BRs 1,200, the 3 bedrooms 1,500 and the four bedrooms 2,000.

These are ballpark figures. The units are not small, hotel-size rooms.


----------



## Biggen

We have been staying at WBC for about 8 years now and we are *not *owners.  We generally go once a year and even twice occasionally.  I have thought about purchasing on the resale market since we go so often.  But even with the price increases for non-owners renting, it's so much easier to simply not own.  We use to go in October but moved that to November since October is reserved for owners now.  We actually found we liked November even more since it's a bit cooler and we get to see the setup for Christmas.

I still think renting is the way to go if you are somewhat flexible in your dates vs owning outright.  Either way, it's still orders of magnitude cheaper to stay in a WBC 3-bedroom unit for 5 days than it is to stay in three 1-bedroom units for 5 days at any Disney hotel property.


----------



## wdw&sonny

KristinU said:


> Did the second bedroom in a 2br pres have two double beds in the past?   This one only has one queen.  Fine for us for this trip since our DS (18) didn't bring a friend along,  but it would have been less than ideal if he had a bud with him... maybe that's why they now have a pullout in the living room???  I'm not a fan of using the living room for sleeping if we can avoid it.
> 
> I will say,  I'm sitting on the couch right now and it is comfortable to me.  DH also looks pretty comfortable...and he just confirmed, lol.


Is there a "standard" bed configuration in the 2BR Deluxe?  I have four adults. I just assumed 2 beds in the 2nd BR. Is that correct?  Or do I have to request that at check in?

Also, what's all this about "owners only"? I rented a 2BR Deluxe in Sep through Vacation Strategy as I have done in the past, and had no issues.


----------



## Brian Noble

wdw&sonny said:


> Is there a "standard" bed configuration in the 2BR Deluxe?


2BR DLX units sleep 8, so that pretty much guarantees that the 2nd bedroom has at least two double beds. A single bed in the 2nd BR would only sleep six (as would two twins).



wdw&sonny said:


> Also, what's all this about "owners only"? I rented a 2BR Deluxe in Sep through Vacation Strategy as I have done in the past, and had no issues.


There are certain resorts and times of year within the Wyndham system when we owners have some restrictions on our ability to send guests without traveling with them. At Bonnet Creek, most of September is not one of those times of year. The exception is Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## chris1212

It’s been a few years since we have visited, thanks Covid!  We are not owners and would just like to book a 2 bedroom, is this still possible with all the restrictions I am reading about?  Where is the safest place to book through?  Thanks!  Excited to think about travelling again!!


----------



## Bre23

I’ll be traveling down there in august we are staying for a week and we’ll be relying on Ubers and Lyfts to get around. Our flight gets in pretty early in the day and check in isn’t til 4 is there a place at the resort I can leave my luggage until check in since we won’t have a car?


----------



## Upatnoon

Bre23 said:


> I’ll be traveling down there in august we are staying for a week and we’ll be relying on Ubers and Lyfts to get around. Our flight gets in pretty early in the day and check in isn’t til 4 is there a place at the resort I can leave my luggage until check in since we won’t have a car?


Yes, the resort has luggage storage. When you arrive at the lobby, go to the front desk and check-in. They will likely do it but your room will likely not be ready until the afternoon. They will hold your baggage in storage while you go to the parks or use the pool and other resort facilities.


----------



## kym888

KristinU said:


> Anyone know the status of Tower 6 renovation?  I know it is still in their welcome emails and states until 2023, and what construction project ever wraps up early???  But I figured I'd ask
> 
> We have a 2BR Presidential reservation coming up soon, and it occurs to me that we most likely won't be getting the lake view that I always prefer.  Oh well.


Wondering the same thing.  Wondering if you went or if you got any information. We go next week.   Thank you!


----------



## kym888

twocat said:


> The lazy river is at Tower 5 between Tower 4 and 6. It's open and tubes are provided.


Looking for any current information on if the construction for Tower 6 was finished and are all the pools/lazy rivers open currently. We go next week.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## vjmartin

how is the Internet connection?  would my husband be able to work online from the room during the day?


----------



## KristinU

kym888 said:


> Wondering the same thing.  Wondering if you went or if you got any information. We go next week.   Thank you!


We did go   We were there about a month ago now.  Tower 6 exterior is likely still being worked on, it looked like they were mid way through the right side and still needed to do the left side.  When we were there the pool was open and just the pool deck area directly beneath the side they were working on was closed.  Plenty of space on the rest of the pool deck, though.  And aside from visually seeing the construction, it didn't have any impact on our stay.



vjmartin said:


> how is the Internet connection?  would my husband be able to work online from the room during the day?



Internet has always been good for us.  My DH and I have both done plenty of work online from WBC over multiple visits.  I didn't have to log on at all on this last trip (woo hoo!) but my DH did, and no problems.


----------



## stackyallred

We are excited to stay at WBC again this September; haven’t been since 2017. I’ve looked through a lot of this thread but can’t seem to put all the info together to answer my question: are there any towers/buildings that haven’t been renovated or updated in the last few years? We are booked for a one bedroom and  if given a preference, prefer a more quiet, non hectic location. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Upatnoon

stackyallred said:


> We are excited to stay at WBC again this September; haven’t been since 2017. I’ve looked through a lot of this thread but can’t seem to put all the info together to answer my question: are there any towers/buildings that haven’t been renovated or updated in the last few years? We are booked for a one bedroom and  if given a preference, prefer a more quiet, non hectic location. Any advice? Thanks!


They have all been renovated, multiple times.

As for where to stay, I think Tower 1 is the quietest area. It is a smaller tower and doesn't have a pool right in front. 

The busiest area would be in front of Tower 5 and 6.

The Tower 1, 2 and 3 side of the resort is less hectic overall because of the smaller towers.

While there are people around, I really don't think the resort is overly hectic. Many people are away at the parks. The units are large, so the "population density" isn't what you would see at a hotel.

The only place I wouldn't want to stay is on the ground level of Tower 2 in front of the minigolf area.

Have fun!


----------



## stackyallred

Upatnoon said:


> They have all been renovated, multiple times.
> 
> As for where to stay, I think Tower 1 is the quietest area. It is a smaller tower and doesn't have a pool right in front.
> 
> The busiest area would be in front of Tower 5 and 6.
> 
> The Tower 1, 2 and 3 side of the resort is less hectic overall because of the smaller towers.
> 
> While there are people around, I really don't think the resort is overly hectic. Many people are away at the parks. The units are large, so the "population density" isn't what you would see at a hotel.
> 
> The only place I wouldn't want to stay is on the ground level of Tower 2 in front of the minigolf area.
> 
> Have fun!


Thank you for sharing, I appreciate it!


----------



## Dvmsara

Hi everyone! I'm new to Disboards and I'm hoping this is an appropriate place to post a couple of questions about Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We will be staying there October 23-29 with our 3 boys (4, 7, and 9). We have a two bedroom deluxe room booked for us by my FIL and we are super excited; the resort looks awesome! I'm not sure if the two bedroom units would only be in certain towers and I was just wondering if there's any certain building or other special request that I should make. The pirate ship pool looks pretty cool, so maybe something close to there? If I can/should make a special room request, when can I do that?

I was also wondering if we can still use the pools and other amenities after we have checked out on our last day. 

Also, I would love any recommendations for restaurants on property or close by (we will have a rental car), particularly anything that will be budget-friendly. Lastly, what are some things to do on-property with 3 young boys besides mini-golf and swimming?

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa P.

There are 2BR Deluxe units in all towers - I believe, with the possible exception of Tower 6, which has many presidential units of all sizes. All towers surround the lake and there's a walkway all the way around. It's really not a long walk to anywhere.

You may like to request Tower 5 to be closest to the pirate ship pool and the Spanish fort pool as well. Also, Tower 3 is on the other side of the pirate ship pool. If you wait until a few days before check-in, you may call the resort to make your request IF your FIL is an owner, and your name is on the reservation, understanding that requests are not guaranteed.

Yes, you may use all resort amenities on check-out day. Your wristband will still work in resort's front gate to give you access after you've checked out. I don't think you can use it to charge resort food & beverages after check-out, though I could be wrong.

Check the resort's activity schedule when you check-in. Visit the recreation desk: It's across the breezeway from the check-in lobby. There's an indoor children's craft/game room, an outdoor stage where animal presentations and entertainers perform, a firepit, a nicely shady playground area... lots for families to do on resort days. If your kids would like to feed the fish, turtles, birds, bring some fish food pellets or buy them at the activity desk. Have a fun trip!


----------



## katallo

We enjoy the pool bar near Tower 5 And the new ice cream store is good. Back Bay is also nice.  But, Keep in mind you’re very close to Disney Springs if you have a car or Uber.


----------



## missingdisneymore

You can charge to your room until midnight of your checkout day.


----------



## Upatnoon

Dvmsara said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Disboards and I'm hoping this is an appropriate place to post a couple of questions about Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We will be staying there October 23-29 with our 3 boys (4, 7, and 9). We have a two bedroom deluxe room booked for us by my FIL and we are super excited; the resort looks awesome! I'm not sure if the two bedroom units would only be in certain towers and I was just wondering if there's any certain building or other special request that I should make. The pirate ship pool looks pretty cool, so maybe something close to there? If I can/should make a special room request, when can I do that?
> 
> I was also wondering if we can still use the pools and other amenities after we have checked out on our last day.
> 
> Also, I would love any recommendations for restaurants on property or close by (we will have a rental car), particularly anything that will be budget-friendly. Lastly, what are some things to do on-property with 3 young boys besides mini-golf and swimming?
> 
> Thanks!


There are deluxe two-bedrooms in all the towers, including Tower 6. They are on the lower floors in that tower.

Towers 5 and 6 are closest to the pirate pool and lazy river. That is busiest area of the resort, as those are the biggest towers. 

The pool over by Building 3 has a slide that goes into the pool. There is a slide at the pirate pool, but it is a stand-alone slide.

But no matter where you are, the resort is compact and an easy walk to whatever pool you want to visit.

Have a great time!


----------



## lscrivan18

I remember someone posted the link to the activities schedule, but I can't find it for the life of me. Does anyone have the link?


----------



## BostonEd

If you search this thread for "activities" you will find it.


----------



## lscrivan18

BostonEd said:


> If you search this thread for "activities" you will find it.


Thank you! I kept searching 'activities schedule' and 'activities website' with no luck. Looks like plain old 'activities' was the ticket.


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Hi all! We are staying in a few weeks (Sept 7-14, 2022) and have a few questions, if anyone is able to offer input it would be greatly appreciated! 

1. Of the provided amenities (dishwasher soap, coffee/filters, salt & pepper, etc.) how good are they about providing refills when you're there for an entire week? Should I plan on bringing my own replacements (not ideal) or can I bank on them being accommodating and offering up more laundry detergent etc. if needed? Not all I'm about to list are included, I know, but specifically I'm wondering if I can save any luggage space on: paper plates/paper towel, garbage bags, laundry detergent, dish soap/dishwasher detergent, coffee filters, ziplock baggies, travel coffee mugs. 
2. How long, would you estimate, it takes to get from the FURTHEST tower to the front gates/leaving the property? I know this place is huge, and I'm trying to strategize our arrival for Rope Drop. How long do I need to account for getting from our hotel room (wherever it may be), to our car and then out the gates? 5 minutes? 20 minutes? 
3. At night, we will need to charge 4 iPhones, 2 Apple Watches, 2 stroller fans, 1 ECV, and 2 portable iPhone chargers (we come prepared LOL). Can anyone comment on the amount of outlets in the 2BR units? Or will we need to charge in shifts? 
4. How safe do you find the balcony doors? Easy to lock & hard/heavy to open? Our kids are 3 and 2 and the youngest one considers himself a Houdini of sorts and my biggest fear is him getting out on the balcony. 

Thanks all!!


----------



## Brian Noble

MamaMouse0920 said:


> if I can save any luggage space on: paper plates/paper towel, garbage bags, laundry detergent, dish soap/dishwasher detergent, coffee filters, ziplock baggies, travel coffee mugs.


You definitely won't find travel mugs in the unit, nor ziplocs. The rest you'll probably be okay with, with maybe the exception of coffee filters. There are no paper plates, but there will be service for eight.


----------



## lscrivan18

Brian Noble said:


> You definitely won't find travel mugs in the unit, nor ziplocs. The rest you'll probably be okay with, with maybe the exception of coffee filters. There are no paper plates, but there will be service for eight.


What about paper to go cups for the coffee? And they provide coffee?


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Lisa P. said:


> We had a great time, even in the 95+ degree heat, by enjoying resort activities and air-conditioned rest midday. Love the Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort!!!


Hi Lisa! Would you mind commenting on how you feel leaving the parks & returning to WBC for a midday rest?  Did you feel it "ate up" too much time in transportation?


----------



## Brian Noble

lscrivan18 said:


> What about paper to go cups for the coffee? And they provide coffee?


I don't think there are paper cups. You will have one or two packets of bad hotel coffee. I wouldn't so much as touch them, but I also am a bit of a snob.


MamaMouse0920 said:


> Would you mind commenting on how you feel leaving the parks & returning to WBC for a midday rest? Did you feel it "ate up" too much time in transportation?


I'm not Lisa, but...assuming you have a car, getting to/from anyplace not named Magic Kingdom is generally faster than relying on Disney transportation and e.g. Saratoga or Old Key West. For MK you have to do the TTC dance, but even that's not horrid. We are a staunch mid-day-break family, and thought Bonnet was an excellent location for this.


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Brian Noble said:


> I'm not Lisa, but...assuming you have a car, getting to/from anyplace not named Magic Kingdom is generally faster than relying on Disney transportation and e.g. Saratoga or Old Key West. For MK you have to do the TTC dance, but even that's not horrid. We are a staunch mid-day-break family, and thought Bonnet was an excellent location for this.


Oh wonderful, thank you!!! My kids are still nappers (and it gets ugly real quick if they don't) so I was hoping this was the case. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## pmdeve

We will also be going for a week in a couple of month. I’m also interested in knowing if they will replenish the clothes detergent and dish detergent.  I’m not sure if I should pack extra.


----------



## Lisa P.

I'll try to answer a couple questions...

CWBC has replenished d/w soap, TP, and tissues for us on request. IIRC, they said they didn't have extra paper towels available beyond the roll under the sink. For longer stays, we've brought our own toiletries, clothes detergent pods, dryer sheets, all in ziplocs, as well as ziploc bags, favorite coffee & creamer, etc. They do have basic supplies for sale in the lobby gift shop & Starbucks.

It's taken us about 5-10 minutes, tops, to get from our room, down the elevators, out to our car, and drive out the exit gate. Add longer when dealing with car seats and little ones. Then of course, there's the drive to the parks, walking across the parking lot, security, lines, etc.

IMO, taking a couple hours to leave a park midday, return to the room for an hour or more, and "lose" park time is a no-brainer. Everyone's enjoyment of the parks is really impacted by over-stimulated and worn-out kids (or adults!). We live by the ideas: "quit while you're ahead" and "enjoy what you ARE able to do, without regrets". That's just us. CWBC is located as close to the parks as CBR, OKW, and SSR.

There are single outlets (1 plug) in 2 MBR lamps and 1 LR lamp. (I don't remember the 2nd BR situation.) There are standard double outlets on the kitchen peninsula counter, and on each wall of each room - which meets modern building codes. If you want to charge multiple items (especially with USB cords) right next to each other, you may want to bring a splitter with you for those.

The balcony doors are heavy and easy to lock. However, our 4 year old DGD was able to open them (with permission) and a good effort. The balcony railing is tall and safe. The balcony is large enough to place the chairs and side table against the sliding doors, away from the railing. They may also be taken inside and left in the dining area when not in use. Get some dangling "jingle bells" and tape them (with duct tape or painters' tape) to the upper frame of the slider so you'd hear if a toddler tried to open it. HTH.


----------



## zounderz

We will be staying at Club Wyndham for 6 nights in Dec. How much/little do they decorate the resort for Christmas and the holidays?


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Lisa P. said:


> Get some dangling "jingle bells" and tape them (with duct tape or painters' tape) to the upper frame of the slider so you'd hear if a toddler tried to open it. HTH.


This is GENIUS. Thanks so much for all of that information- super helpful!!


----------



## BostonEd

MamaMouse0920 said:


> 3. At night, we will need to charge 4 iPhones, 2 Apple Watches, 2 stroller fans, 1 ECV, and 2 portable iPhone chargers (we come prepared LOL). Can anyone comment on the amount of outlets in the 2BR units? Or will we need to charge in shifts?


There are plenty of outlets. And also, check this out:


BostonEd said:


> I’m in what I think is a renovated 2 bedroom, tower 1. There are USB ports in the plug on the kitchen counter. There are also a couple ports at the base of the lamp in the 2nd bedroom (the b/r with two beds).


The above quote was from 2018. All units have been renovated at least once since then, so you should be OK.


----------



## Dvmsara

Lisa P. said:


> There are 2BR Deluxe units in all towers - I believe, with the possible exception of Tower 6, which has many presidential units of all sizes. All towers surround the lake and there's a walkway all the way around. It's really not a long walk to anywhere.
> 
> You may like to request Tower 5 to be closest to the pirate ship pool and the Spanish fort pool as well. Also, Tower 3 is on the other side of the pirate ship pool. If you wait until a few days before check-in, you may call the resort to make your request IF your FIL is an owner, and your name is on the reservation, understanding that requests are not guaranteed.
> 
> Yes, you may use all resort amenities on check-out day. Your wristband will still work in resort's front gate to give you access after you've checked out. I don't think you can use it to charge resort food & beverages after check-out, though I could be wrong.
> 
> Check the resort's activity schedule when you check-in. Visit the recreation desk: It's across the breezeway from the check-in lobby. There's an indoor children's craft/game room, an outdoor stage where animal presentations and entertainers perform, a firepit, a nicely shady playground area... lots for families to do on resort days. If your kids would like to feed the fish, turtles, birds, bring some fish food pellets or buy them at the activity desk. Have a fun trip!


Thanks! Could you share any thoughts on parking? I’ve read some stuff that it can be very difficult to find a spot on the surface spots if you’re coming back late. If I found the correct map, it looks like the garage is by tower 5 as well, is that correct?

Also, do all towers have elevators? It blows my mind that many Disney resorts don’t have elevators!


Lisa P. said:


> You may like to request Tower 5 to be closest to the pirate ship pool and the Spanish fort pool as well. Also, Tower 3 is on the other side of the pirate ship pool. If you wait until a few days before check-in, you may call the resort to make your request IF your FIL is an owner, and your name is on the reservation, understanding that requests are not guaranteed.


Thanks! I also had heard that finding parking in the surface lots can sometimes be a problem later at night. I think I saw on a map that the garage is near Tower 5 as well, is that correct? If we end up having to park in the garage, it would be nice if our room was close!


----------



## Dvmsara

Sorry, a couple more questions: are life jackets provided for kids?

I also saw in a video that they were not providing tubes for the lazy river due to COVID. Is that still the case? If so, does anyone know how much the tubes cost at the shop there?


----------



## Upatnoon

MamaMouse0920 said:


> Hi all! We are staying in a few weeks (Sept 7-14, 2022) and have a few questions, if anyone is able to offer input it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 1. Of the provided amenities (dishwasher soap, coffee/filters, salt & pepper, etc.) how good are they about providing refills when you're there for an entire week? Should I plan on bringing my own replacements (not ideal) or can I bank on them being accommodating and offering up more laundry detergent etc. if needed? Not all I'm about to list are included, I know, but specifically I'm wondering if I can save any luggage space on: paper plates/paper towel, garbage bags, laundry detergent, dish soap/dishwasher detergent, coffee filters, ziplock baggies, travel coffee mugs.
> 2. How long, would you estimate, it takes to get from the FURTHEST tower to the front gates/leaving the property? I know this place is huge, and I'm trying to strategize our arrival for Rope Drop. How long do I need to account for getting from our hotel room (wherever it may be), to our car and then out the gates? 5 minutes? 20 minutes?
> 3. At night, we will need to charge 4 iPhones, 2 Apple Watches, 2 stroller fans, 1 ECV, and 2 portable iPhone chargers (we come prepared LOL). Can anyone comment on the amount of outlets in the 2BR units? Or will we need to charge in shifts?
> 4. How safe do you find the balcony doors? Easy to lock & hard/heavy to open? Our kids are 3 and 2 and the youngest one considers himself a Houdini of sorts and my biggest fear is him getting out on the balcony.
> 
> Thanks all!!


Chip clips are something we always bring now. Small, but so useful. And dryer sheets and ziplocks.  The salt & pepper is tiny. If you want to coat a bunch of steaks with salt, I would bring it from the store.


Dvmsara said:


> Thanks! Could you share any thoughts on parking? I’ve read some stuff that it can be very difficult to find a spot on the surface spots if you’re coming back late. If I found the correct map, it looks like the garage is by tower 5 as well, is that correct?
> 
> Also, do all towers have elevators? It blows my mind that many Disney resorts don’t have elevators!
> 
> Thanks! I also had heard that finding parking in the surface lots can sometimes be a problem later at night. I think I saw on a map that the garage is near Tower 5 as well, is that correct? If we end up having to park in the garage, it would be nice if our room was close!


All the towers have elevators. Speedy elevators. This resort is much newer than some of the older Disney resorts without them.

Parking can be tighter on the Tower 4, 5 and 6 side of the resort if you show up late after most of the guests have returned. There is a parking garage on that side and some people don't like parking in a garage.

 Parking is easier on the other side of the resort as the towers are smaller. That is all surface parking.

I have never had an issue with not finding a space, but I have had to park in the garage a couple times. 

The parking situation is going to vary from week to week depending on occupancy, how many people drove, etc. 

There is always the option of dropping everyone off at the front entrance of your tower and then going off to park. I have done that with tired kids.


----------



## Lisa P.

Agree with above. And the lazy rivers have plenty of inner tubes available, right next to the entry points, at no charge. Have a fun vaca!


----------



## matthijst

Booked 12 nights in August and just found this thread. Great to see so many happy visitors. Can't wait to go now.


----------



## klk77

Any idea how early rooms are assigned?  We're going next week and will be in a 4 bedroom for the first time.  It's a bit of a splurge as we don't need the extra room (the 3 bedroom presidential we prefer wasn't available), so I'm really hoping that we get a good view.  Is there any point in calling in advance to check for an assigned room/tower number, or should I just try to be patient and wait till we check in.


----------



## Upatnoon

klk77 said:


> Any idea how early rooms are assigned?  We're going next week and will be in a 4 bedroom for the first time.  It's a bit of a splurge as we don't need the extra room (the 3 bedroom presidential we prefer wasn't available), so I'm really hoping that we get a good view.  Is there any point in calling in advance to check for an assigned room/tower number, or should I just try to be patient and wait till we check in.


All the four bedrooms are on the top floors of the towers and have great views


----------



## klk77

Upatnoon said:


> All the four bedrooms are on the top floors of the towers and have great views


None have parking lot views?


----------



## Lisa P.

With towers between 7 and 19 floors high, rooms on the upper floors will all have long range views. It may be a view past the lake to the other side or it may be a view over the trees to surrounding regions and theme parks. To see the ground below (and possibly a parking lot), you'd need to step out on the balcony and look down. Enjoy the views!


----------



## Brian Noble

klk77 said:


> None have parking lot views?


If you look straight down, but you'd have to work at it.


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Dvmsara said:


> Sorry, a couple more questions: are life jackets provided for kids?


I second this question!!! Would love to save luggage space!! 




Upatnoon said:


> Chip clips are something we always bring now. Small, but so useful


Oooooh- do you bring them strictly for their intended use (to close opened chip bags LOL) or do you have some other secret hack I should know about???? Thanks for all your insight!


----------



## Brian Noble

Chip clips are great for blackout curtains that don't _quite_ close all the way/overlap by themselves.


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Brian Noble said:


> Chip clips are great for blackout curtains that don't _quite_ close all the way/overlap by themselves.


Oh yes, I do have clothespins packed for this reason! Good call!

Side question - does anyone know if the two double beds in the 2BR Deluxe Units can be pushed together? Or are they fixed to the floor? TIA!!


----------



## Brian Noble

The bedroom furniture is...substantial. Even if they weren't bolted down, I would not want to try to move them.


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Brian Noble said:


> The bedroom furniture is...substantial. Even if they weren't bolted down, I would not want to try to move them.


darn.   Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Kmonti

Hey everyone, we will be staying at WBC in October. Does anyone know if WBC supplies high chairs upon request? I saw it mentioned much further back in this thread but it seemed a bit unclear.


----------



## Lisa P.

Yes, they'll bring a high chair to your room on request, as available, after you check in. Check that it has a working strap & buckle when it arrives. They're the wooden, stacking kind that you see in most restaurants, rather like this:


----------



## Kmonti

Lisa P. said:


> Yes, they'll bring a high chair to your room on request, as available, after you check in. Check that it has a working strap & buckle when it arrives. They're the wooden, stacking kind that you see in most restaurants, rather like this:


Thanks so much! I was hoping that was still the case.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi,
We're looking at WBC for a future stay, but I'm a little confused about the "cancelling reservations" thing I've seen, where preference goes to owners and reservations could be canceled?  I was looking at vacation upgrades to rent, but I didn't know how that works with the current rules of owner preference.  I hope I'm making sense, lol!  Like I said, I'm confused about the whole thing, and I don't want to rent through vacation upgrades if there's a chance the reservation could be cancelled.
I read a recent review on tripadvisor, where someone had a reservation booked through the direct link on the WBC site (Extra Holidays) for one year ahead, and they canceled her reservation one hour before check in.  There are a few other reports on there about reservations being cancelled on trip advisor so I have no idea what's going on.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Sorry, me again! 
Anyone know if the front desk might have a steamer we could use? Our clothes are going to be soooo wrinkly upon our arrival! I can obviously throw them in the dryer when we arrive but a steamer would be better. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa P.

MamaMouse0920 said:


> Anyone know if the front desk might have a steamer we could use? Our clothes are going to be soooo wrinkly upon our arrival! I can obviously throw them in the dryer when we arrive but a steamer would be better. Thanks!


Sorry, I've never heard of a resort having hand-held steamers available for guests. We've used the in-room iron & board, with or without a spritz of water. We've also hung clothing in the shower after steaming up the bathroom and we sometimes spray onto the hanging clothes, some Downy Wrinkle Release or a mixture of one part white vinegar with three parts water in a spray bottle. And of course, we may sprinkle an item or two (like a clean washcloth) with a little water and toss it into the dryer with wrinkled clothes.


----------



## Upatnoon

mckennarose said:


> Hi,
> We're looking at WBC for a future stay, but I'm a little confused about the "cancelling reservations" thing I've seen, where preference goes to owners and reservations could be canceled?  I was looking at vacation upgrades to rent, but I didn't know how that works with the current rules of owner preference.  I hope I'm making sense, lol!  Like I said, I'm confused about the whole thing, and I don't want to rent through vacation upgrades if there's a chance the reservation could be cancelled.
> I read a recent review on tripadvisor, where someone had a reservation booked through the direct link on the WBC site (Extra Holidays) for one year ahead, and they canceled her reservation one hour before check in.  There are a few other reports on there about reservations being cancelled on trip advisor so I have no idea what's going on.
> Thanks for any info!


There are limits to how often a timeshare owner can book a reservation for a guest during certain times of the year at WBC and other Wyndham properties. If someone books a bunch of reservations past their limit, they can be canceled. The large point-management companies, like Vacation Upgrades, would be well-aware of these rules. They have been dealing with them for months.

I have not seen a bunch of reports of people showing up at the resort and having their reservations canceled. Obviously, you want to make sure the person you are renting from knows what they are doing and knows about these rules.

As to an Extra Holidays booking, that could be the case of Wyndham overbooking and "walking" the customer to a different property. That kind of thing happens much more in the hotel world than in the timeshare world, but it does happen.  It happens to people staying at Disney resorts as well. Usually, you hear about "pixie dust" when someone is moved from a value to a deluxe hotel, but the reality is likely the value was likely overbooked.


----------



## Brian Noble

mckennarose said:


> I don't want to rent through vacation upgrades if there's a chance the reservation could be cancelled.


As @Upatnoon suggests, most owners who rent even moderately often should be well aware of the rules by now.

The first thing to check is to see if your dates are even covered: not all of them are. Here's the full list: 
https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations

The short version: MLK weekend, President's Weekend, Spring Break (3/10-4/15), Summer (Memorial weekend through mid-August), Labor Day wekeend, Thanksgiving, and Christmas/New Years. For now, no other times are covered, and there is nothing to worry about. That could change, but reservations with guests added before those changes are allowed to stand.

Even if your dates are covered, you can still sometimes find someone who has one of their two exceptions remaining and/or will be traveling at the same time. Ask the owner why the reservation is within the policy. Most owners should know what they are doing and be able to explain it. The one answer you *do not* want to hear is that they won't add your name until the last minute so there is no time for Wyndham to cancel it. Wyndham is starting to find ways to prevent that.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Ok, we booked our week through Ken and Denise at Vacation Upgrades. My husband, kids and I have a two bedroom and my parents have a one bedroom. My Mom didn't wait for us to all coordinate flights and long story she booked a flight time that our points would not cover with the points we have. So, my parents arrive in Orlando at 3 and we arrive in Orlando at 8: 30. I had hoped we could check-in together to see if our rooms could be close together but that is not happening. Any suggestions on how we could do this? Could we call in advance? Could my Mom ask when she checks in?


----------



## Lisa P.

Yes, I'd call the resort a few days prior to check-in and request that the two rooms be as close as possible to each other. They can look up the 2 reservations and put a note/comment that you're traveling together. When the first of you checks in, ask about it. They don't guarantee requests and they don't normally take room location requests from non-owners. But they'll try to place travel parties near each other, at least in the same tower, if not on the same floor.


----------



## klk77

Does anyone know if housekeeping still does a bedding change during an extended stay?  I’m sure we’ve had this done before after about a week, but maybe things have changed since our last trip,


----------



## Brian Noble

Wyndham owners can now book a single stay of up to 14 nights, and that is booked as a single reservation with a single cleaning between you and the next person who occupies the room. So if it is 14 nights or less from a single owner, _probably_ not, but YMMV.

That is new in the last few years. Previously, reservations over seven nights were usually charged two housekeeping credits and had a mid-stay clean.


----------



## splashmt

Is Wyndham Bonnet Creek as strict about closing pools during lightning storms as Disney and Universal? As in the MILES away that a storm is, and then closures.  Not sure how many miles away the storm has to be, but they close very easily across whole park no matter where the lightning is closest to, parkwide. ((not trying to be disrespectful of safety, just wondering.)) Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

I can't say whether or not they use the same strike radius, but I've definitely seen them close pools for storms.


----------



## dioxide45

Many Orlando (and Florida) resorts have a lightning notification system that sounds an alarm when lightning is detected within eight miles. Not sure if WBC has this system installed at their pools.


----------



## Brojoef

Was so surprised to hear about the new rules of Wyndham blocking popular dates for non owners. Tried to book spring break but only owners can stay during these times. Anyone know if this is temporary?


----------



## Brian Noble

Brojoef said:


> only owners can stay during these times. Anyone know if this is temporary?


Non-owners can stay there during restricted periods, but an owner either (a) has to be traveling to that resort at the same time as the guest or (b) use one of two "exceptions" per year. If you find an owner who hasn't used both exceptions yet, you can probably line something up.

As for permanent vs. temporary: Your guess is as good as mine. If this is just to remove the COVID point backlog, then it might not last more than another year or two. But a lot of owners (the ones who rarely rent) seem to like this, so it might stick around.


----------



## Brojoef

Brian Noble said:


> Non-owners can stay there during restricted periods, but an owner either (a) has to be traveling to that resort at the same time as the guest or (b) use one of two "exceptions" per year. If you find an owner who hasn't used both exceptions yet, you can probably line something up.
> 
> As for permanent vs. temporary: Your guess is as good as mine. If this is just to remove the COVID point backlog, then it might not last more than another year or two. But a lot of owners (the ones who rarely rent) seem to like this, so it might stick around.


Thank you! Good to know


----------



## Aimeedyan

What happens if we check in the day AFTER our reservation? Go-Koala has one extra night than we need - I don't mind paying for an extra night, especially since this should mean we have access to the room as soon as we check in, but I can't tell if the reservation is canceled if we don't show up or if they hold it. Since it's booked through Go-Koala, I can't see a way to ask the owner directly.

(previously, we have done this at Vistana without an issue)

Anyone know?


----------



## NLKim

klk77 said:


> Does anyone know if housekeeping still does a bedding change during an extended stay?  I’m sure we’ve had this done before after about a week, but maybe things have changed since our last trip,


Since COVID rules began, they no longer do the midweek or extended stay clean and tidy. However housekeeping will give you a complete set of fresh linens upon request. When we did it they just asked us to put the old ones in the big laundry bag that they gave us the clean sheets in and leave it outside our door. ( we had a 10 day stay so we really wanted new sheets halfway through)


----------



## NLKim

Aimeedyan said:


> What happens if we check in the day AFTER our reservation? Go-Koala has one extra night than we need - I don't mind paying for an extra night, especially since this should mean we have access to the room as soon as we check in, but I can't tell if the reservation is canceled if we don't show up or if they hold it. Since it's booked through Go-Koala, I can't see a way to ask the owner directly.
> 
> (previously, we have done this at Vistana without an issue)
> 
> Anyone know?


We have done this before without issues. You just call the front desk on the day you were supposed to check in and tell them that you will not be able to make it to the hotel till the next day. Just avoid calling during high peak check in/check out times. No guarantee that the room will be ready upon arrival since they will likely not assign you a specific room till you are there but it doesn't hurt to ask them when you call.


----------



## matthijst

Staying at the resort now, been here for a week. We really love it here in building 4, 11th floor. Very quiet. Very clean. 
Were supposed to go to Floridays when I read about this place and glad we changed!


----------



## EllenMurphy

matthijst said:


> Staying at the resort now, been here for a week. We really love it here in building 4, 11th floor. Very quiet. Very clean.
> Were supposed to go to Floridays when I read about this place and glad we changed!


Can you share the most recent activity list? Thank you!


----------



## matthijst

Can't post links, but if you search for "Activities" in this thread you'll find a link to the schedule in post 6969.


----------



## OSUZorba

MamaMouse0920 said:


> 2. How long, would you estimate, it takes to get from the FURTHEST tower to the front gates/leaving the property? I know this place is huge, and I'm trying to strategize our arrival for Rope Drop. How long do I need to account for getting from our hotel room (wherever it may be), to our car and then out the gates? 5 minutes? 20 minutes?
> 
> 4. How safe do you find the balcony doors? Easy to lock & hard/heavy to open? Our kids are 3 and 2 and the youngest one considers himself a Houdini of sorts and my biggest fear is him getting out on the balcony.
> 
> Thanks all!!


I'm sure others have already answered, but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. I used to always ask for tower 4 and 5 until I had to stay in Tower 3 once. Since then I'm all about towers 2 and 3, mostly because it's so quick to leave in the morning and find a spot when I get back. I'm a rope drop to fireworks person. So in 4 and 5 I'd always end up high in the parking garage. So that would add ~5 minutes of extra driving/walking time. Which I really didn't like with a tired toddler and lugging stuff in and out each day. It wasn't horrible, but not great. In 3 and 2 you can always get good surface parking. In total of say room to Lake Buena Vista Drive in 5-7ish minutes from the surface lots.

On the doors, I don't think my 6 year old can open it yet. I used to also pull all the furniture away from the railing in case she climbed up on it.

Edit: apparently my 6 yo can open the door without an issue. Although she did have to use both hands, so not completely easy for her.


----------



## OSUZorba

Brian Noble said:


> Chip clips are great for blackout curtains that don't _quite_ close all the way/overlap by themselves.


You can use hangers with clips on them for that too, which WBC has in the rooms.


----------



## OSUZorba

Lisa P. said:


> Yes, they'll bring a high chair to your room on request, as available, after you check in. Check that it has a working strap & buckle when it arrives. They're the wooden, stacking kind that you see in most restaurants, rather like this:
> View attachment 692626


Really? I always got plastic ones that were really nice. I so so hated the wooden ones. Always were in such poor condition.


----------



## OSUZorba

Brian Noble said:


> As for permanent vs. temporary: Your guess is as good as mine. If this is just to remove the COVID point backlog, then it might not last more than another year or two. But a lot of owners (the ones who rarely rent) seem to like this, so it might stick around.



I do know there is at least one pending lawsuit over the guest blackouts. My guess at some point there will be a settlement there and they will go away.



Aimeedyan said:


> What happens if we check in the day AFTER our reservation? Go-Koala has one extra night than we need - I don't mind paying for an extra night, especially since this should mean we have access to the room as soon as we check in, but I can't tell if the reservation is canceled if we don't show up or if they hold it. Since it's booked through Go-Koala, I can't see a way to ask the owner directly.
> 
> (previously, we have done this at Vistana without an issue)
> 
> Anyone know?


I had to do this once when our flight was cancelled. It was no big deal, they won't give up your reservation, but they also won't assign the room until you get there. IIRC, we got to check in around 10 am and the only rooms were first floor parking lot, so we put in a room request and then went to Typhoon Lagoon. I think they called around 1 to let me know my requested room was available.

Of note, Wyndham will only let the one person named on the reservation check in. At a different Wyndham in the Smokies we were meeting my in-laws there. Our flight was cancelled and we decided to drive, so we got there 5 hours after them. The resort absolutely refused to let them check in. I find this policy infuriating. One time at WBC the checkin line was 30+ minutes long, at 11 pm. Get to the counter and find out it's in my wife's name, couldn't get her to answer the phone as she was outside with our melting down daughter. Not only wouldn't they let me checkin, they shouldn't let me run and get her. (/Rant, but checkin is really my only issue with any club Wyndham I've stayed in)


----------



## Brian Noble

OSUZorba said:


> there is at least one pending lawsuit over the guest blackouts


It's easy to file a lawsuit against Wyndham. Lots of people have done it. As far as I know, the vast majority of them go nowhere, and exactly one of them resulted a change in how Wyndham does business: the Glenz v. RCI class action. And even that didn't do what the plaintiffs were hoping, because Wyndham changed the underlying rules of exchange valuations to make the most sought-after concession meaningless.

This is inside baseball, but: RCI was accused of taking valuable exchange deposits and renting them out, replacing them with much less valuable inventory. Arguably, RCI was within their rights to do this--this is how they were paying for owners who used Points for non-timeshare activity. In the settlement, RCI agreed to make anything deposited more than a year in advance available exclusively for exchange--which the plaintiffs agreed to because RCI was very clear that full exchange value depended on depositing at least a year in advance. Shortly after the settlement, RCI changed the deposit policy to grant full exchange value at nine months instead of twelve.

I _very much doubt_ that that was a coincidence.

It wasn't totally meaningless, because Points inventory that is individually owned is deposited by default at 10 months, but that's not how most Points inventory makes its way into the system these days. Instead, most Points inventory comes from mini-systems, where the management company controls deposits. DVC, for example, tends to deposit around three to six months prior to use, whether Points or Weeks.

Wyndham has a raft of expensive and talented in-house counsel who have drafted the language in the contracts, governing documents, etc. They may screw up from time to time, but usually they know what they are doing. While we may not like what they do, that doesn't make it legally actionable.


----------



## mckennarose

We booked our upcoming stay and we're very excited to try this resort for the first time!  We booked through Vacation Upgrades and the process couldn't have been easier.  Ken is great!
I read the whole thread and I'm looking for some updated information;
1. Re: the coffee maker, do they still have the type that requires the cone filters?  I don't know how many they provide, and I want to make sure to bring enough for morning coffee.  We always bring our own coffee.
2. At other timeshare resorts we cleaned up in the unit before we left, like putting all linens and towels in the tub and loading and starting the dishwasher.  Does WBC have a specific protocol for cleaning before you leave?  I always make sure we do all the dishes anyway, take out the trash and leave the units we rent tidy.  I just didn't know about the towel and linen situation.
3. Can you use floaties in the pools, other than the lazy river?  I've seen recent reports that the floaties at the lazy river are back, but I was wondering if we can bring our own for the other pools and/or lazy river?
4. Other than our preference of not wanting a first floor unit, is there any tower that would be better for an all-adults group?  We like things a little more on the quiet side, and usually don't like units right next to pools.  I know they can't guarantee anything, but never being here before, we're not familiar with the towers, pools, etc.  We have a two bedroom unit.
TIA!


----------



## matthijst

1. Yes, they provide 7 filters and 2 packs of coffee.
2. Not sure. Leaving tomorrow. 
3. We used pool noodles all the time. And some people used floating beds today, but they looked kinda out of place in the smaller pool. But it is allowed and they stayed on the side.
4. We've stayed 12 night in building 4 (11th floor) and it was quiet most nights, except the last two nights when the neighbors found it a great idea to jump in the jacuzzi at midnight, which is noisy.


----------



## lscrivan18

Which Flippers location do you order from? The ones I'm trying on the website say they don't deliver to WBC. I'd rather order direct with them for our upcoming stay than using a 3rd party.


----------



## redboat45

mckennarose said:


> We booked our upcoming stay and we're very excited to try this resort for the first time!  We booked through Vacation Upgrades and the process couldn't have been easier.  Ken is great!
> I read the whole thread and I'm looking for some updated information;
> 1. Re: the coffee maker, do they still have the type that requires the cone filters?  I don't know how many they provide, and I want to make sure to bring enough for morning coffee.  We always bring our own coffee.
> 2. At other timeshare resorts we cleaned up in the unit before we left, like putting all linens and towels in the tub and loading and starting the dishwasher.  Does WBC have a specific protocol for cleaning before you leave?  I always make sure we do all the dishes anyway, take out the trash and leave the units we rent tidy.  I just didn't know about the towel and linen situation.
> 3. Can you use floaties in the pools, other than the lazy river?  I've seen recent reports that the floaties at the lazy river are back, but I was wondering if we can bring our own for the other pools and/or lazy river?
> 4. Other than our preference of not wanting a first floor unit, is there any tower that would be better for an all-adults group?  We like things a little more on the quiet side, and usually don't like units right next to pools.  I know they can't guarantee anything, but never being here before, we're not familiar with the towers, pools, etc.  We have a two bedroom unit.
> TIA!


We got yelled at when we brought our tubes into the regular pool last year.  I think it really depends on the person watching the pool.  Bring it and see.  Worst they'll do is tell you to take them out.

Tower 1 would probably be the quietest on the first floor.  I'd avoid tower 2 because you would possibly be right by the mini golf course and also tower 6 because you could be by the pool which is VERY busy!  I think I'd ask for tower 1, 4, 3 in that order for a first floor room.  Tower 3 is my absolute favorite tower but I've never been first floor.


----------



## inspectorgadget

I had a WBC reservation for late September through Vacation Strategies and it got cancelled today by Wyndham. I posted it on the main board, but I want you all to be aware this could happen to you. Makes me sad because I love this resort. No more WBC for me, I won't take the risk again.


----------



## Lisa P.

Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek is NOT restricted in *late September* 2022 (only for reservations that include the nights of *Sept. 2, 3, and/or 4*), according to the CW Owner Priority Reservations webpage. Not sure why Wyndham would cancel that reservation. Maybe an issue for Vacation Strategies to straighten out for you?


----------



## inspectorgadget

Lisa P. said:


> Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek is NOT restricted in *late September* 2022 (only for reservations that include the nights of *Sept. 2, 3, and/or 4*), according to the CW Owner Priority Reservations webpage. Not sure why Wyndham would canc


VS told me that Wyndham does this often at WBC and there is nothing available at all anymore. Since it's such a popular resort, Wyndham will cancel "Guest" reservations because they are focusing more on timeshare sales and filling it with owners.

Fortunately, I was able to book Wyndham Reunion Resort through VS for the same days. I asked how I can be sure this one will not be cancelled as well. The guy at VS told me that Wyndham never cancels the Reunion reservations like they do the WBC reservations because it's not as popular.

I have stayed at WBC many times and rented through VS and Vacation Upgrades, and have never had one issue. So I'm surprised this happened and I am not happy, but trying to make the best of it. I'll be on vacation after all.


----------



## dioxide45

inspectorgadget said:


> VS told me that Wyndham does this often at WBC and there is nothing available at all anymore. Since it's such a popular resort, Wyndham will cancel "Guest" reservations because they are focusing more on timeshare sales and filling it with owners.
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to book Wyndham Reunion Resort through VS for the same days. I asked how I can be sure this one will not be cancelled as well. The guy at VS told me that Wyndham never cancels the Reunion reservations like they do the WBC reservations because it's not as popular.
> 
> I have stayed at WBC many times and rented through VS and Vacation Upgrades, and have never had one issue. So I'm surprised this happened and I am not happy, but trying to make the best of it. I'll be on vacation after all.


I has happened now and not in the past because of new Wyndham policies of targeting owners renting their Club Wyndham reservations.

The only option you have is to make the best of it. Reunion is a great property from what I hear. Not Bonnet Creek, but as you say. YOu are on vacation!


----------



## inspectorgadget

dioxide45 said:


> I has happened now and not in the past because of new Wyndham policies of targeting owners renting their Club Wyndham reservations.
> 
> The only option you have is to make the best of it. Reunion is a great property from what I hear. Not Bonnet Creek, but as you say. YOu are on vacation!



VS told me a block of reservations was canceled and that mine happened to be one of them. So if this is the case, Wyndham is going after a lot of them at one time. Because Reunion is farther from Disney parks, we will have to plan for travel time. This is not the worst thing, it's certainly a first world problem. I am happy it was canceled now and not closer to the date or even - gasp - when I check in.


----------



## MamaMouse0920

Apologies, I'm sure this has been posted a hundred times but I can't figure out how to search a thread (I did search all forums but did not find my answer).

What is the front desk phone number?

Additionally, if anyone can show me how to search a thread (not the entire DISboards website) I would be grateful!


----------



## Brian Noble

mckennarose said:


> Does WBC have a specific protocol for cleaning before you leave?


Nothing that I remember as being a big deal. Maybe we were asked to start the dishwasher, but nothing like stripping the beds, etc. The information they give you will outline anything they ask, but it is minimal.



MamaMouse0920 said:


> What is the front desk phone number?


Here's the contact list for Wyndham resorts.  They have Bonnet as 407-238-3500
https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/help/resort-phone-list


----------



## missingdisneymore

MamaMouse0920 said:


> Apologies, I'm sure this has been posted a hundred times but I can't figure out how to search a thread (I did search all forums but did not find my answer).
> 
> What is the front desk phone number?
> 
> Additionally, if anyone can show me how to search a thread (not the entire DISboards website) I would be grateful!


Tap the magnifying glass/search icon at the top of the page. When it pops up change “everywhere” to whatever other drop down selection you may want and enter your keyword.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I am booking a bunk bed room at Wyndham Grand Bonnett Creek from their website,  is this the same thing as WBC?  It seems on the map there is the Grand building and then a bunch of Towers. I'm confused.


----------



## redboat45

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I am booking a bunk bed room at Wyndham Grand Bonnett Creek from their website,  is this the same thing as WBC?  It seems on the map there is the Grand building and then a bunch of Towers. I'm confused.


That is the hotel.  Not the same thing but on the same property.  When you stay at the hotel you have access to all of the pools around the property too.


----------



## MamaMouse0920

missingdisneymore said:


> Tap the magnifying glass/search icon at the top of the page. When it pops up change “everywhere” to whatever other drop down selection you may want and enter your keyword.


*slaps forehead* doh!!!

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Loveprestyn

inspectorgadget said:


> I had a WBC reservation for late September through Vacation Strategies and it got cancelled today by Wyndham. I posted it on the main board, but I want you all to be aware this could happen to you. Makes me sad because I love this resort. No more WBC for me, I won't take the risk again.


I’m so sorry this has happened to you. Did you have your email confirmation in your name? How did you find out it was cancelled? 
I’m booked as a guest in a 2 br presidential in about a week and now I’m worried


----------



## inspectorgadget

Loveprestyn said:


> I’m so sorry this has happened to you. Did you have your email confirmation in your name? How did you find out it was cancelled?
> I’m booked as a guest in a 2 br presidential in about a week and now I’m worried


My reservation was through Vacation Strategy. They sent me an email regarding the cancellation. I have stayed at WBC many times over the years using both Vacation Strategy and Vacation Upgrade and have never had one issue so I was surprised this happened. I would suggest that you call WBC directly a couple of days before your visit and confirm that they have your reservation. I always do that, makes me feel better to know it's set. Here is what VS sent to me. There is no detail, I had to call them. And they weren't helpful in making other suggestions as to where to stay, I had to ask what else they had. 

Please be advised that Wyndham has unexpectedly canceled your upcoming reservation. We just received the notification and therefore are informing you.

Since your reservation is canceled, we will issue you a full refund so that you may book elsewhere.  We will continue searching for your reservation and in the event, we are able to rebook your trip dates, we will notify you immediately.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

Sincerely,
Vacation Strategy Team


----------



## Loveprestyn

I will definitely check with WBC the day before, thank you!
Did you receive a confirmation from WBC before the cancellation happened?


----------



## inspectorgadget

Loveprestyn said:


> I will definitely check with WBC the day before, thank you!
> Did you receive a confirmation from WBC before the cancellation happened?


When you rent through VS, you don't get a confirmation email from WBC. When you check in, they have your reservation under your name. That is why I always call. When you rent through VU, you do get a confirmation email from Wyndham. So the answer to your question is no, I didn't have an email confirmation from WBC.


----------



## inspectorgadget

Loveprestyn said:


> I will definitely check with WBC the day before, thank you!
> Did you receive a confirmation from WBC before the cancellation happened?


I also meant to add that I don't know if having an email confirmation from Wyndham would have made a difference. It most likely depends on why it was canceled. From what I understand, when you rent from a 3rd party, you are a guest. And if something happened with the owners account, the guest will be affected.


----------



## Upatnoon

Businesses like Vacation Strategy manage the points for timeshare owners. Vacation Strategy does the renting and the customer service and collects a percentage. Some businesses do that for Disney timeshares as well.

Some people took advantage of previous Wyndham policies to turn timeshare ownership into a business. This resulted in new policies and rules to try to limit that.

That doesn't mean you can rent at Bonnet Creek, but it does add a bit more uncertainty than there was before in the process. Wyndham wants people to book directly from them or buy their timeshares, so any hint of uncertainty benefits them. 

When you travel, issues can always come up. Hotels overbook, flights are canceled, weather can cancel events. Usually nothing like this happens but it always helps to have a Plan B.


----------



## missingdisneymore

AndrewStennisrGUY said:


> Heading to WBC in April...I'm wondering if anyone has a recent bus schedule.


Most recent located on Google. They don’t change much.
https://2486634c787a971a3554-d983ce...a/shuttle-schedule-mar-2022-6217a5b5c5ca5.pdf


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Is Veteran’s Day / Election Day one of the blocked out weeks?


----------



## dioxide45

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Is Veteran’s Day / Election Day one of the blocked out weeks?


https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...mit-usage-LNK&pid=000095040906&pin=4320723960


----------



## BostonEd

Upatnoon said:


> Some people took advantage of previous Wyndham policies to turn timeshare ownership into a business. This resulted in new policies and rules to try to limit that.


I wonder if the big points owners will start feeling this, and then start dumping their points, further lowering the cost of secondary-market ownership points. I don't think I would ever own a timeshare, but at a certain price, who knows?

IIRC, when you book through a renter, your name is on the reservation around two weeks before your first day. I remember calling around two weeks before my reservation to make sure my name was on there. I understand what people are saying about "you're at the mercy of the owner", but I wonder if within two weeks of your trip, you're safe?


----------



## inspectorgadget

BostonEd said:


> I wonder if the big points owners will start feeling this, and then start dumping their points, further lowering the cost of secondary-market ownership points. I don't think I would ever own a timeshare, but at a certain price, who knows?
> 
> IIRC, when you book through a renter, your name is on the reservation around two weeks before your first day. I remember calling around two weeks before my reservation to make sure my name was on there. I understand what people are saying about "you're at the mercy of the owner", but I wonder if within two weeks of your trip, you're safe?


I was 3 weeks out when it got cancelled. I don't know if there is an official cutoff. This has taught me that no reservation is "safe." I do realize that things happen when you travel but it's just very disappointing because my family loves WBC. I am glad I was notified 3 weeks ahead so I had time to make other plans.


----------



## Brian Noble

BostonEd said:


> I wonder if the big points owners will start feeling this, and then start dumping their points, further lowering the cost of secondary-market ownership points.


Several folks on TUG have gotten out of the business of renting, and I assume there are others. However, the prices on Wyndham resale are already quite low. I haven't followed the market lately, but a quick check of ebay completed listings suggests that $5-$10/K (or less). For comparison, that's about the range of annual maintenance fees as well---so the purchase price is about the cost of one year's use.

In general, the cost is inversely proportional to the maintenance fee per point ratio. Lower fees per point cost a little more to buy.

My ownership portfolio has a very low fee-per-point ratio, and I put it together for negative cost (meaning I got some deeds with a year of free use that offset any purchase costs), but some of that was dumb luck and I probably couldn't replicate it if I tried.



BostonEd said:


> your name is on the reservation around two weeks before your first day.


The owner can put a guest name on the day the reservation is made, up to the day of check in. The only requirement is that an owner with overlapping reservations has to have a different lead guest name on each one. Many owners wait until about two weeks prior to add a guest name, because changing a name cost a new guest certificate, and 15 days is the point at which they cannot get their points back if they cancel. But, if they use (or pay for) a guest certificate and later cancel, they don't get the guest certificate back no matter how far in advance it is done.


----------



## Brian Noble

One additional thought: Wyndham has a program that will take back contracts. They do not pay the owner, but it is very easy and predictable. Some owners get three years' use of their points after surrender without paying additional fees, but only those who bought retail. That's probably cut down on the resale supply somewhat, but that's probably a good thing. A lot of that resale supply was coming from postcard companies, who charge owners to dispose of their timeshares even though they have some residual value. Having those sharks put out of business would be a good thing.


----------



## #4'smom

What is the best way to go about reserving a 4 bedroom Presidential suite for January?


----------



## redboat45

#4'smom said:


> What is the best way to go about reserving a 4 bedroom Presidential suite for January?


for this coming January?  I think you're out of luck unless they have something through wyndham directly.  The 4 bed units go right at 13 months most of the time.


----------



## Upatnoon

#4'smom said:


> What is the best way to go about reserving a 4 bedroom Presidential suite for January?


Look on ebay, Redweek, etc. for people who made a speculative reservation to rent.


----------



## disney144

I read a few pages back but hoping someone can point me in the right direction. We’re booking a last minute trip and considering booking at WBC for end of October on vrbo. What is going on with cancellations? Is this likely to be cancelled? What do we need to do to avoid cancellations?


----------



## Brian Noble

October is not an owner preference period, so you don't have to worry about that part. But, there's nothing you can do to manage the chances of having your "landlord" owner by identified by Wyndham as "commercial." That's in Wyndham's hands, and there isn't a clear pattern for how Wyndham is identifying owners behaving commercially, so there's nothing you can ask.

I think it is still the case that most rentals are fine, but unless you are renting through Extra Holidays (Wyndham's "official" rental outlet) you are taking a little bit of a risk. I have no idea how aggressive Wyndham is being about this, so I can't weigh your chances. I would make sure that your contract says what will happen if the owner can't provide the reservation, and have a backup plan in mind. I would also ask the owner if they've been contacted by Wyndham about their rental activity.


----------



## Upatnoon

There has been a grand total of one report on here of someone having a reservation canceled. It happened several weeks ahead of time and they got their money back.

We don't know even know why Wyndham canceled that reservation. 

With the new Wyndham rules and Wyndham seeking to limit commercial renting, it creates some uncertainty in the rental market.  

That is Wyndham's plan, of course. They don't want you renting from a third party and saving money.

The key thing as usual is to trust the person you are renting from.


----------



## inspectorgadget

It was my reservation who was cancelled. I don't want to beat a dead horse but it's never a problem until its YOUR reservation who is cancelled. That being said, I would suggest you go ahead and take a chance and make the reservation but have a backup plan in mind, just in case. My $ was refunded and I had time to make another reservation at Wyndham Reunion. I have stayed at WBC many times without an issue, renting through a 3rd party. The posters on this board have given me insight to what is going on in the background between Wyndham and owners.


----------



## Brian Noble

Upatnoon said:


> There has been a grand total of one report on here of someone having a reservation canceled.


It is true that only one has been reported here. But, there are credible reports on e.g. TUG that a number of owners with large-scale rental businesses have had guest reservations cancelled. I'm told there has been active discussion on this topic on Facebook as well, but I gave FB up years ago, so can't say first hand.

I do think that the chances of any particular rental reservation are very low. But, they are not zero. To be fair, they never were zero, because it was always possible for the owner to cancel it and disappear with the cash--and that happens once in a blue moon too. You can minimize your risk of "dishonest owner" by vetting the person you are renting from. I think it is harder to proactively minimize the risk of "Wyndham is paying special attention to this owner". One possible way is to _avoid_ the large-scale owners, and try to rent from individuals directly who don't seem to be doing this very often.

But, there are a lot of awesome timeshares in Orlando, and most of them don't require this much work.


----------



## dpjp2210

Hi, if any has some insight on weather related changes for this timeshare please help. We are scheduled to fly in this upcoming week on Wednesday afternoon for a week stay. Looks like a hurricane is gonna hit and spoil plans.  Best bet will be to reschedule the flights from the  Saturday after for a week.  We booked through Koala on VRBO. Since this place has a lot of rooms is it possible to switch the reservation from Wednesday to Saturday? How does it work with these timeshare resorts. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa P.

The only way to know for sure is to contact the source of your rental. IF the rental is from an individual owner's timeshare points account, they would ordinarily lose their points for a cancellation 14 days or less prior to check-in, even if trying to cancel and rebook. If the owner is willing to try, they could call Wyndham Owner Services and see if they'd make an exception under the circumstances. I doubt that Wyndham would do so, since Orlando resorts do not close down for hurricanes, like coastal resorts.

FYI, there is currently only a 1BR unit size available to owners on the Club Wyndham website for a full week check-in on either Sat. Oct. 1 or Oct. 8. So if you're staying in a 2BR or larger, that option is not available anyhow. Note that hurricane storming in Orlando does not usually ruin a whole week's weather. No guarantees, of course. Also, you may benefit from very low crowds as well.


----------



## dioxide45

dpjp2210 said:


> Hi, if any has some insight on weather related changes for this timeshare please help. We are scheduled to fly in this upcoming week on Wednesday afternoon for a week stay. Looks like a hurricane is gonna hit and spoil plans.  Best bet will be to reschedule the flights from the  Saturday after for a week.  We booked through Koala on VRBO. Since this place has a lot of rooms is it possible to switch the reservation from Wednesday to Saturday? How does it work with these timeshare resorts. Thanks!


KOALA on VRBO is ultimately an owner rental listing. Owners must cancel 16 days or prior to checkin. So any changes are unlikely, but it doesn't hurt to contact them through VRBO.

IMO, I would wait it out a few more days. Every time they update the "cone", it tracks further and further west. By the time this thing hits land, it could be anywhere from Tampa to the Louisiana Mississippi border.

Looking at the latest update, I don't think the storm will have an impact on your Wednesday flight into Orlando and the storm will at worst only ruin a full day.


----------



## dpjp2210

Thanks for the replies, will just wait it out for now. Worse comes to worse we'll just stay extra days at a different hotel


----------



## JMLBrats

Hi all,

Stayed in a 2 bedroom unit about 10 years ago & we're looking to stay in a 3 bedroom unit this summer checking in on a weekday & checking out (7 nights) on a weekday. Is that something that is better to book way ahead of time? I tried to google how many 3 bedroom units there are but couldn't find that info anywhere.
I am also wondering if it makes more sense to book it as a Sat-Sat stay & why. Also have seen cheaper rentals from owners who make you pay the entire stay upfront w/no cancellation policy (which makes sense that that would be cheaper) but wondering if it makes sense & anyones experiences with this. it would save us around $1000 but it does make me nervous to do it that way since it's still so far out.
Now with all the cancellation issues, I'm not sure this is a good idea at all...


----------



## Brian Noble

Summer (Memorial Day weekend and June 1-Aug 15) is part of the Owner Priority period at Bonnet. Make sure your owner knows the rules for guest certificates.


JMLBrats said:


> Is that something that is better to book way ahead of time?


I wouldn't wait _too_ long. Anything larger than a 2BR tends to go pretty quickly once we get into the 10-month window.



JMLBrats said:


> I am also wondering if it makes more sense to book it as a Sat-Sat stay & why.


This doesn't make any difference, with the possible exception of straddling a booking season (unlikely in the summer).



JMLBrats said:


> pay the entire stay upfront w/no cancellation policy


This really boils down to your own risk tolerance, and your estimation about how likely you will be to have to cancel. I can tell you I tend not to book things that I can't cancel; if the past three years taught me anything, it was that I can't predict much at all.


----------



## WDWOswald

Hey everyone- unfortunately we are stuck needing to travel during spring break next year- March 27 to April 3rd 2023. It looks like WBC is sold out for those dates at the usual places I check (eBay, redweek, Priceline, etc.). Is there any chance I could still get those dates?


----------



## missingdisneymore

WDWOswald said:


> Hey everyone- unfortunately we are stuck needing to travel during spring break next year- March 27 to April 3rd 2023. It looks like WBC is sold out for those dates at the usual places I check (eBay, redweek, Priceline, etc.). Is there any chance I could still get those dates?


It’s not sold out but those dates are also included in the owners-only black out timeframe as mentioned above. It’s possible for you to still get it, but it would take a very specific type of reservation with an eligible owner.


----------



## Lisa P.

Edited: @missingdisneymore is correct.


----------



## JMLBrats

Brian Noble said:


> Summer (Memorial Day weekend and June 1-Aug 15) is part of the Owner Priority period at Bonnet. Make sure your owner knows the rules for guest certificates.
> 
> I wouldn't wait _too_ long. Anything larger than a 2BR tends to go pretty quickly once we get into the 10-month window.
> 
> 
> This doesn't make any difference, with the possible exception of straddling a booking season (unlikely in the summer).
> 
> 
> This really boils down to your own risk tolerance, and your estimation about how likely you will be to have to cancel. I can tell you I tend not to book things that I can't cancel; if the past three years taught me anything, it was that I can't predict much at all.


Yes I was told by vacationupgrades that he can't book me for that time of year (end of July-early August) due to the policies of it being the priority season for owners so I don't know what to think. If I go onto a site like vrbo, it looks like I can book it-but now I'm nervous that any reservation I make will get cancelled and that would be devastating for us-especially planning it so far in advance. 
Anyone have any advise on this? We really want to stay at WBC...


----------



## missingdisneymore

JMLBrats said:


> Yes I was told by vacationupgrades that he can't book me for that time of year (end of July-early August) due to the policies of it being the priority season for owners so I don't know what to think. If I go onto a site like vrbo, it looks like I can book it-but now I'm nervous that any reservation I make will get cancelled and that would be devastating for us-especially planning it so far in advance.
> Anyone have any advise on this? We really want to stay at WBC...


This has been discussed in great length and detail on this thread. I would recommend going back the last 20 pages or so and read up, you will find all sorts of information. The bottom line is, unless you are an owner, there is no guarantee you can stay there with the current policy in place. Now,  you can rent from someone who has a gift certificate still available, sure. But that is going to require a lot of trust in second and third parties.

Considering some of the stories we’ve heard, and some that people have personally attested to on this thread and others, if it’s during a blackout timeframe, I would definitely be looking elsewhere unless you personally know the person you’re renting from.

When a company as large and reputable as vacation upgrades tells you they cannot help you, that says something.


----------



## JMLBrats

missingdisneymore said:


> This has been discussed in great length and detail on this thread. I would recommend going back the last 20 pages or so and read up, you will find all sorts of information. The bottom line is, unless you are an owner, there is no guarantee you can stay there with the current policy in place. Now,  you can rent from someone who has a gift certificate still available, sure. But that is going to require a lot of trust in second and third parties.
> 
> Considering some of the stories we’ve heard, and some that people have personally attested to on this thread and others, if it’s during a blackout timeframe, I would definitely be looking elsewhere unless you personally know the person you’re renting from.
> 
> When a company as large and reputable as vacation upgrades tells you they cannot help you, that says something.


well that is what I was afraid to hear... : (


----------



## Lisa P.

Wyndham has announced that they're planning to upgrade their owners' website by some time in October (next month). Supposedly after that, an online reservation that an owner tries to make during a restricted period with an added guest certificate will be cross-checked against the owner's account to see if that reservation is eligible for one of the owner's two guest certs (per year) that may be used during a restricted period. If they've already used/booked those, then the system won't confirm the new reservation at all. This would be better than having it cancelled later.

So IF the Wyndham IT upgrade happens on time and works as they intend, the risk of cancellation may be lower in the future. For now, it's very real.


----------



## JMLBrats

Lisa P. said:


> Wyndham has announced that they're planning to upgrade their owners' website by some time in October (next month). Supposedly after that, an online reservation that an owner tries to make during a restricted period with an added guest certificate will be cross-checked against the owner's account to see if that reservation is eligible for one of the owner's two guest certs (per year) that may be used during a restricted period. If they've already used/booked those, then the system won't confirm the new reservation at all. This would be better than having it cancelled later.
> 
> So IF the Wyndham IT upgrade happens on time and works as they intend, the risk of cancellation may be lower in the future. For now, it's very real.


Thank you for the info! Right now, I’m looking into other possibilities but since it’s still a ways out, if there’s anyway to make it work at WBC in the near future, that would be ideal. Anyway, good to know


----------



## Brian Noble

There are two possible reasons why a reservation might be cancelled by Wyndham.

1: It is during a restricted period at that resort, the owner has already used their two guest certificate exceptions, and is not also traveling to that resort at the same time. Most owners who rent frequently should know the rules, and be able to explain why this reservation is allowable. Most owners who don't rent frequently almost certainly don't use many guest certificates and probably won't use more than two during restricted periods in a year. Either way, if you are dealing with someone who is honest and transparent, you'll have some confidence that the rental is okay.

2: An owner has been flagged by Wyndham for having a "pattern of commercial use", ignored Wyndham's instructions to stop, and had subsequent reservations with GCs attached cancelled. This is probably harder to detect, because it is unlikely that an owner that has been flagged and is still renting will tell you that. But, this is also quite a bit less common. So, while it _could_ happen, it is unlikely, and as long as you have a backup plan you will be fine.

The real impact of all of this is not so much that you _can't_ rent during these periods. It is that it is _harder_ to rent. A number of the folks on TUG who were running a business with Wyndham rentals have stopped (or at least gone very far underground), and they are probably not the only ones, so the supply of rentals has gone down. That will drive the price up, making this less of a "deal" than it might have been, and it might require more work to find one.

I've said this before (in this thread, even) but this could also be a reason to more seriously consider buying something on the secondary market. Wyndham resale is very inexpensive (think pennies to a dime on the dollar), has reasonable annual costs, and has a very robust resort system. We've been _very_ happy owners for about 15 years, and have stayed in probably a dozen different resorts by this point. We've got two more "new to us" next year: a week at Wyndham Oceanside in S. California for UCLA's spring break, and a week at Wyndham Shearwater, oceanfront on a cliff in Princeville on Kauai. I've also got a long weekend at Bonnet for the runDisney Springtime Surprise weekend in April.


----------



## JMLBrats

Brian Noble said:


> There are two possible reasons why a reservation might be cancelled by Wyndham.
> 
> 1: It is during a restricted period at that resort, the owner has already used their two guest certificate exceptions, and is not also traveling to that resort at the same time. Most owners who rent frequently should know the rules, and be able to explain why this reservation is allowable. Most owners who don't rent frequently almost certainly don't use many guest certificates and probably won't use more than two during restricted periods in a year. Either way, if you are dealing with someone who is honest and transparent, you'll have some confidence that the rental is okay.
> 
> 2: An owner has been flagged by Wyndham for having a "pattern of commercial use", ignored Wyndham's instructions to stop, and had subsequent reservations with GCs attached cancelled. This is probably harder to detect, because it is unlikely that an owner that has been flagged and is still renting will tell you that. But, this is also quite a bit less common. So, while it _could_ happen, it is unlikely, and as long as you have a backup plan you will be fine.
> 
> The real impact of all of this is not so much that you _can't_ rent during these periods. It is that it is _harder_ to rent. A number of the folks on TUG who were running a business with Wyndham rentals have stopped (or at least gone very far underground), and they are probably not the only ones, so the supply of rentals has gone down. That will drive the price up, making this less of a "deal" than it might have been, and it might require more work to find one.
> 
> I've said this before (in this thread, even) but this could also be a reason to more seriously consider buying something on the secondary market. Wyndham resale is very inexpensive (think pennies to a dime on the dollar), has reasonable annual costs, and has a very robust resort system. We've been _very_ happy owners for about 15 years, and have stayed in probably a dozen different resorts by this point. We've got two more "new to us" next year: a week at Wyndham Oceanside in S. California for UCLA's spring break, and a week at Wyndham Shearwater, oceanfront on a cliff in Princeville on Kauai. I've also got a long weekend at Bonnet for the runDisney Springtime Surprise weekend in April.


Thank you, I have been considering this option. Can you please PM me if you have any info on the best way to go about getting started on looking into resales.


----------



## Brian Noble

My advice: start reading at TUG (tugbbs.com); they are collectively among the most knowledgable Wyndham owners when it comes to the resale market. Give yourself at least several months to learn about the options, because the system is nuanced.

In general: most people don't really need "home resort" priority at any particular place. That means the importance of where you own has more to do with the annual costs per point than it does where you can reserve during the advanced period. There can be as much as a factor of 2 difference in annual costs for the same size ownership. Your first job is to figure out if you are in this camp, or if you really need to own something very specific.

For example, if you really want to book larger Presidentials at Bonnet during high-demand seasons, you probably need to own at Bonnet. But, otherwise, you probably do not.


----------



## JMLBrats

Brian Noble said:


> My advice: start reading at TUG (tugbbs.com); they are collectively among the most knowledgable Wyndham owners when it comes to the resale market. Give yourself at least several months to learn about the options, because the system is nuanced.
> 
> In general: most people don't really need "home resort" priority at any particular place. That means the importance of where you own has more to do with the annual costs per point than it does where you can reserve during the advanced period. There can be as much as a factor of 2 difference in annual costs for the same size ownership. Your first job is to figure out if you are in this camp, or if you really need to own something very specific.
> 
> For example, if you really want to book larger Presidentials at Bonnet during high-demand seasons, you probably need to own at Bonnet. But, otherwise, you probably do not.


Great thank you for the info. It is very overwhelming and confusing from what I’ve seen so far!


----------



## mckennarose

Just an FYI regarding cancellations due to Ian:
https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/canceling-reservation

"Due to Hurricane Ian, owners may cancel without penalty for the listed resorts and timeframes. Due to high call volume you may cancel online and your points, housekeeping credit, and reservation transaction will be refunded within 7-10 business days."

"
*Florida:*


Clearwater Beach –reactive cancelation through Sunday 10/2
Central Florida – reactive cancelation through Sunday 10/2
Orlando, Daytona & Clearwater:
Club Wyndham:
Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham Clearwater Beach
Club Wyndham Cypress Palms
Club Wyndham Ocean Walk
Club Wyndham Orlando International
Club Wyndham Star Island
Club Wyndham Reunion

WorldMark:
Worldmark Kingstown Reef
WorldMark Ocean Walk
Worldmark Reunion"



We were set to check in this weekend so keeping an eye on how things are going.  Is anyone at WBC now that can give some insight on any damage?  I'm seeing quite a few reports on the Disney resort page that the damage, if any, at those resorts is minimal? We have not decided what we're going to do yet.


----------



## mckennarose

I received a text from WBC requesting pre arrival info.  I emailed them and also called the resort to see how everything was in regard to our check in.  They said the buildings are fine, and they were working on getting the pools cleaned out and opened for tomorrow.  He said everything was opening and good.  In case anyone was checking in this weekend.


----------



## inspectorgadget

I wanted to post a follow-up here. I am the one whose WBC reservation was cancelled by Wyndham. I was able to make a reservation at Wyndham Reunion. Reunion is a nice resort and the 3-bedroom/3-bathroom units are HUGE. We didn't get to use any of the pools or amenities because we left early due to the hurricane. It took 15 min to get to Disney Springs and Hollywood Studios. Parking was a breeze - you park right in front of your building. The condo layout was similar to just about every beach condo I've ever been to and the balcony was massive. It was also cheaper: a Reunion 3-bedroom was about the same price as a 2-bedroom at WBC. However, I still prefer WBC for the location. I will still try to book WBC for future trips but I will definitely consider Wyndham Reunion as a backup.


----------



## KristinU

JMLBrats said:


> Great thank you for the info. It is very overwhelming and confusing from what I’ve seen so far!


It really is.  When we bought resale several years back, I remember reading some advice somewhere (probably on TUG) to read posts until you think you understand the program, and then double that effort to really cement it in your head before committing.  It was really good advice.  In hindsight, I could have done better with annual dues as @Brian Noble mentioned.  We have a WBC contract and really haven't needed the priority so far for anything we've booked.  So I kind of wish I would have heeded the advice to look for low annual fees and not worried so much about being able to get in at WBC in the 13-11 month time frame (the priority period).  But, I will say, we're definitely happy with our resale acquisition and have really enjoyed visits to other Wyndham properties...we've broadened our vacation horizons because of it, which was unexpected since we really just got it to go to WBC.  Now we have other favorites and a lot more on our list.


----------



## elaine amj

We check in Saturday and are super excited! Suggestions on which tower to request for our 2 bedroom reservation?

I have two 20 yr old young men who spend a lot of time at the gym and like to play pool. Hoping for somewhere that folks their age are more likely to congregate.  We have our van so concerned parking may be an issue? We do like ground floors best as we have a lot of stuff and a cooler of food. 

Looks like our best bets are Tower 4 or 5?

Thanks


----------



## Upatnoon

elaine amj said:


> We check in Saturday and are super excited! Suggestions on which tower to request for our 2 bedroom reservation?
> 
> I have two 20 yr old young men who spend a lot of time at the gym and like to play pool. Hoping for somewhere that folks their age are more likely to congregate.  We have our van so concerned parking may be an issue? We do like ground floors best as we have a lot of stuff and a cooler of food.
> 
> Looks like our best bets are Tower 4 or 5?
> 
> Thanks


The lower floors of Tower 6 would also be an option. Those are nonpresidential rooms.


----------



## RoseGold

I gotta say between all the Ubers I took and G+, on-site DVC is looking a lot less appealing.  I know Wyndham has cracked down on renting, but I'm going to try to figure this out for the summer.  If I'm going to Uber and pay for G+ anyway, I might as well get a lazy river hotel for half the cost.


----------



## Huskerpaul

KristinU said:


> We have a WBC contract and really haven't needed the priority so far for anything we've booked.  So I kind of wish I would have heeded the advice to look for low annual fees and not worried so much about being able to get in at WBC in the 13-11 month time frame (the priority period).  But, I will say, we're definitely happy with our resale acquisition and have really enjoyed visits to other Wyndham properties...we've broadened our vacation horizons because of it, which was unexpected since we really just got it to go to WBC.  Now we have other favorites and a lot more on our list.


The important thing is you followed the golden rule of buying a timeshare - buy resale.  And just because you don't need the priority booking period now doesn't mean you won't need it at some point in the future.


----------



## MICKIMINI

We are currently adding an additional Wyndham contract.  Cost $0, fees and closing $0.  There are full points for 2023.  We purchased a Wyndham earlier this year for about $1400 which included 2022 points worth about $1200 so a net of $200.  It can be done. 

We are DVC since 1996 and admit I was skeptical, but did lots of homework and we just did it.  We have nine nights scheduled this fall in a 2 BR and already have next Halloween/F & W reserved in a 1 BR Presidential.  Wyndham has a dedicated department for newbies and they have helped tremendously.   It is a great, low cost addition to our 500 DVC points.


----------



## elaine amj

Upatnoon said:


> The lower floors of Tower 6 would also be an option. Those are nonpresidential rooms.


Just to share we got ground floor in Tower 6 and love our location! Our 2 young men are thrilled to have a well equipped gym and a billiards room right in our tower. 

Only disappointment is not many sports tournaments. We just went for the cornhole tournament and it whetted their competitive juices - but no other similar activities for the rest of the week


----------



## BostonEd

I'm hoping to get a 3-bedroom next April, AFTER spring break and Easter weeks. Looking at the retail reservation site, they say there are no 3-beds available. Is there an easy way to check if renters have different inventory? Thanks.


----------



## Upatnoon

BostonEd said:


> I'm hoping to get a 3-bedroom next April, AFTER spring break and Easter weeks. Looking at the retail reservation site, they say there are no 3-beds available. Is there an easy way to check if renters have different inventory? Thanks.


Redweek is an easy place to look at what owners are offering for rent.


----------



## Brian Noble

BostonEd said:


> I'm hoping to get a 3-bedroom next April,


A quick check suggests that there are at least a few nights in the second half of April that are already sold out for 3BRs. It would have to have been reserved as a spec rental.


----------



## disney144

Very excited for our first stay here! Do the rooms come with any laundry detergent? We’ll probably do 2 loads and wondering if we should pack pods.


----------



## Brian Noble

I think there is probably a box or two. They also probably sell small boxes in the resort shop. I'd bring pods only if they were solid (a busted pod in a suitcase will be unpleasant.)


----------



## BostonEd

Brian Noble said:


> It would have to have been reserved as a spec rental.


Interesting. Why do you think that? I'm looking for April 18-23.


----------



## KristinU

Brian Noble said:


> I think there is probably a box or two. They also probably sell small boxes in the resort shop. I'd bring pods only if they were solid (a busted pod in a suitcase will be unpleasant.)


Yep, usually a couple of small boxes of that Country something-or-other powder.   I throw a few pods in a rigid plastic container, to avoid that dreaded mess.  And remember to either check them or put them in your liquids bag for TSA if you're only doing carry-on.


----------



## Brian Noble

BostonEd said:


> Interesting. Why do you think that? I'm looking for April 18-23.


Because when I log in to check (I'm a Wyndham owner) there are no 3BRs for those dates--assuming you are talking about 2023.  So, even if you found an owner willing to reserve it for you, there is nothing to reserve. It would have to have been booked already.


----------



## disney144

KristinU said:


> Yep, usually a couple of small boxes of that Country something-or-other powder.   I throw a few pods in a rigid plastic container, to avoid that dreaded mess.  And remember to either check them or put them in your liquids bag for TSA if you're only doing carry-on.


Yes we’ve traveled several times with pods. Ziploc bag inside our toiletries bag. We carry on exclusively (hence the laundry)


----------



## BostonEd

Brian Noble said:


> Because when I log in to check (I'm a Wyndham owner) there are no 3BRs for those dates--assuming you are talking about 2023.  So, even if you found an owner willing to reserve it for you, there is nothing to reserve. It would have to have been booked already.


Yes. 2023. Sorry this is getting off topic, but I think I misunderstood your post. You said they must be spec rentals. Meaning, I thought, someone booked them already with the purpose of renting them out, even though they may not have a renter yet.


----------



## dioxide45

BostonEd said:


> Yes. 2023. Sorry this is getting off topic, but I think I misunderstood your post. You said they must be spec rentals. Meaning, I thought, someone booked them already with the purpose of renting them out, even though they may not have a renter yet.


Your thinking is right. In order to rent something from an owner, the reservation must be made. If you aren't finding anything on the traditional rental sites, then there may not be anything available to rent or an owner simply hasn't listed it yet.


----------



## Brian Noble

BostonEd said:


> You said they must be spec rentals. Meaning, I thought, someone booked them already with the purpose of renting them out, even though they may not have a renter yet.


Correct. That's exactly what I meant.

There are no 3BRs available currently in Bonnet's open inventory that an owner could book for your dates. So, the only way someone could rent a 3BR for those dates to you is if they'd already booked it, but have not yet found a renter.

Star Island has 3BRs available, and Reunion does as well (all the units at Reunion are 3BRs)

Wyndham did recently (as in, within the last week or two) add waitlist capability, so maybe someone would be willing to do that for you and hope to catch a cancellation.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Trying to create a laundry list: What type of filter does the coffee machine take? Do all units come with a blender? Is the dining room the same size in the one bedroom and two bedroom (the table) -just curious on that one!


----------



## elaine amj

disney144 said:


> Very excited for our first stay here! Do the rooms come with any laundry detergent? We’ll probably do 2 loads and wondering if we should pack pods.



I’m almost certain it was a orange box of Tide powder. But it could be sachets of powdered detergent. Stayed in 4 different timeshares this past trip lol. They’ll send more if u text/call. Same for dishwasher detergent or anything else, really. I do a lot of laundry as I find it easier to come home with clean clothes when it is so convenient. Also the machines are small. 

The dining table in the 2 bedroom seated 6 people, btw. Seemed the exact same size and layout as the 1 bedroom we had at the Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge we moved to next.


----------



## KristinU

EllenMurphy said:


> Trying to create a laundry list: What type of filter does the coffee machine take? Do all units come with a blender? Is the dining room the same size in the one bedroom and two bedroom (the table) -just curious on that one!


1. cone type 
2. yes
3. I'm pretty sure this one is yes


----------



## Mainebound

Hello friends, 

Our last visit to Orlando was our first stay at Bonnet Creek in March 2020. We loved it! We would like to stay at Bonnet Creek again this May. I am posting to ask if there have ben any major changes I should know about since then. Thank you!!


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

I just purchased my first (resale) contract for this resort off of ebay after loving our first stay there.  Any owners in this thread with advice on how to maximize ownership?


----------



## Brian Noble

Welcome to Wyndham! We’ve been (resale) owners for about 15 years and it has been one of our better decisions.

Maximize your ownership by: 1: Joining TUG (tugbbs.com), 2: Reading the Wyndham forums closely, but 3: Putting some of the folks who insist on having the same argument over and over on ignore.

Wyndham works best if you can plan ahead about how you will use it, and commit to those vacations. That allows you to avoid most of the nuisance fees. It also works better if you avoid short stays in smaller units during lower seasons (otherwise you end up running out of housekeeping credits.)

We’ve been to probably ten different Wyndham resorts. All have been at least good, and some are great. There are a few we’ve revisited several times. Our “repeat visits” in addition to Bonnet Creek are Smoky Mountains (a drive-to location for us) and Kauai Beach Villas (the oceanfront buildings are DW’s Happy Place, though they are under a long-term renovation right now.)


----------



## Brian Noble

Also, if you have not done it yet, reading the Owner Resources section of the Directory is very helpful. It’s a little dense, so it probably needs a second or third pass before it all really makes sense. This is pretty current, though they added waitlist capability in the last week or two.

https://cbadb35588.site.internapcdn.net/http/0749-2020-cw-directory/index.html


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

Brian Noble said:


> Also, if you have not done it yet, reading the Owner Resources section of the Directory is very helpful. It’s a little dense, so it probably needs a second or third pass before it all really makes sense. This is pretty current, though they added waitlist capability in the last week or two.
> 
> https://cbadb35588.site.internapcdn.net/http/0749-2020-cw-directory/index.html


Thank You!


----------



## KristinU

Brian Noble said:


> Welcome to Wyndham! We’ve been (resale) owners for about 15 years and it has been one of our better decisions.
> 
> Maximize your ownership by: 1: Joining TUG (tugbbs.com), 2: Reading the Wyndham forums closely, but 3: Putting some of the folks who insist on having the same argument over and over on ignore.
> 
> Wyndham works best if you can plan ahead about how you will use it, and commit to those vacations. That allows you to avoid most of the nuisance fees. It also works better if you avoid short stays in smaller units during lower seasons (otherwise you end up running out of housekeeping credits.)
> 
> We’ve been to probably ten different Wyndham resorts. All have been at least good, and some are great. There are a few we’ve revisited several times. Our “repeat visits” in addition to Bonnet Creek are Smoky Mountains (a drive-to location for us) and Kauai Beach Villas (the oceanfront buildings are DW’s Happy Place, though they are under a long-term renovation right now.)


Ditto all of this!  We've had our resale for only about 5 years and are happy with it as well.  My biggest tips are to watch for the deadlines for unused points deposits and know that you can deposit unused points to RCI until the end of the year if you miss the window to deposit to your next Wyndham year.  Our resale closed really close to year end with some points on it that we expected to just go to waste, but we were able to deposit to RCI with only days to spare and used them for part of a Hawaii trip the following year.   Like @Brian Noble mentioned, we also have enjoyed resorts other than Bonnet Creek.  The TUG resort listing and reviews section is really helpful when looking at other destinations (I think the reviews need a paid subscription to TUG to read, but I'm happy to pay for TUG access since I have received so much info and advice there.)


----------



## MousetersInc

Um, should I be worried? I see an AirBnB listing for a 2-bedroom, 3 nights, at $118/night, for a total of $460 after fees. The same dates at Hotels.com are over $1,000 and at Undercover Tourist over $2,000. I realize there can be a difference when buying straight from a member—but is that difference too good to be true? Should I be worried that somebody's selling without having the availability?


----------



## Brian Noble

Depending on the dates, and whether or not the owner was able to book it with a VIP discount, that's possible.

I think the more important question is whether or not someone offering rentals on AirBnB has attracted the attention of Wyndham's "commercial use" enforcement.


----------



## MousetersInc

Oops—actually, my bad; the listing is at Lake Buena Vista. Different "pirate ship pool"! And definitely not a direct comparison.


----------



## EllenMurphy

Hello, does CBC provide life jackets for kids? Just curious!


----------



## soupy11

This is a strange request for comments, but has anyone had a stay at Club Wyndham that was booked on different sources with a change in room category?

Our booking includes a 6 night stay that was booked on Koala in a 2BR Deluxe for a Sunday night to Friday Night stay.  Our check in is this sunday.  We were unable to get a full 7 night stay booked with Koala, and as our first night there is this SATURDAY, we were looking at having to get a temporary one night room elsewhere.  However, today by random chance, I decided to look on Expedia for something nearby and was able to get a Studio at Club Wyndham for the first night (Sat) of our stay.

My questions are related to transferring within the resort:

1) do they offer any bell services (i.e. to transfer our luggage to the new suite on Sunday, while we are out enjoying a park?)
    a) if bell service is possible, will they move luggage / items from one suite to the other, or would we have to bring luggage down to the front desk?

2) Would they possibly just drop us in a 2BR deluxe on the Saturday and let us stay in one room for the full 7 nights?  (Obviously, willing to pay $$ for this privilege, and based on availability)

Anyone have any experience with mid-vacation room changes?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

1: I don't think they will transfer your luggage, but they will hold it for you. You will need to get it there and back.

2: If they could do this, they would be willing to rent it to you in advance. Wyndham is allowed to take most of the unbooked inventory at 60 days and can rent it. If you are inside 60 days, and there are no nights available in a 2BR on e.g. Extra Holidays or Expedia, then they almost certainly do not have one just laying around they can upgrade you to. I suppose you could ask, but...

Also, though it is unasked: Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek does not have studios. The smallest unit they have is a 1BR. So, I am not sure what exactly it is that you have booked, or even if it is the same property.


----------



## soupy11

Brian Noble said:


> 1: I don't think they will transfer your luggage, but they will hold it for you. You will need to get it there and back.
> 
> 2: If they could do this, they would be willing to rent it to you in advance. Wyndham is allowed to take most of the unbooked inventory at 60 days and can rent it. If you are inside 60 days, and there are no nights available in a 2BR on e.g. Extra Holidays or Expedia, then they almost certainly do not have one just laying around they can upgrade you to. I suppose you could ask, but...
> 
> Also, though it is unasked: Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek does not have studios. The smallest unit they have is a 1BR. So, I am not sure what exactly it is that you have booked, or even if it is the same property.


Thanks for the response, I appreciate it.

I am not sure what Expedia would classify as a Grand Studio Suite...it does seem odd.  The Expedia confirmation does show the correct address and phone number for the hotel.  I will give them a call to confirm.  

My history with Expedia has been rock solid, however this one looks a bit off.  Small details seem a bit off.


----------



## pbb&j

soupy11 said:


> Thanks for the response, I appreciate it.
> 
> I am not sure what Expedia would classify as a Grand Studio Suite...it does seem odd.  The Expedia confirmation does show the correct address and phone number for the hotel.  I will give them a call to confirm.
> 
> My history with Expedia has been rock solid, however this one looks a bit off.  Small details seem a bit off.


I just came to this thread to ask the same question about the Bonnet Creek studio and Expedia!  All the details pointed to it being Bonnet Creek, but the 2 King beds in a studio and free breakfast and free valet parking?  I'm preparing for my reservation to be cancelled, sadly.


----------



## soupy11

pbb&j said:


> I just came to this thread to ask the same question about the Bonnet Creek studio and Expedia!  All the details pointed to it being Bonnet Creek, but the 2 King beds in a studio and free breakfast and free valet parking?  I'm preparing for my reservation to be cancelled, sadly.


Wow, that does seem especially odd...my confirmation did not mention breakfast...however it does reference valet parking.  I am just going to call the resort directly as I suspect a bit of foul play here.


----------



## missingdisneymore

soupy11 said:


> Thanks for the response, I appreciate it.
> 
> I am not sure what Expedia would classify as a Grand Studio Suite...it does seem odd.  The Expedia confirmation does show the correct address and phone number for the hotel.  I will give them a call to confirm.
> 
> My history with Expedia has been rock solid, however this one looks a bit off.  Small details seem a bit off.





pbb&j said:


> I just came to this thread to ask the same question about the Bonnet Creek studio and Expedia!  All the details pointed to it being Bonnet Creek, but the 2 King beds in a studio and free breakfast and free valet parking?  I'm preparing for my reservation to be cancelled, sadly.





soupy11 said:


> Wow, that does seem especially odd...my confirmation did not mention breakfast...however it does reference valet parking.  I am just going to call the resort directly as I suspect a bit of foul play here.


It appears this deal is for the Wyndham Grand Hotel at Bonnet Creek, not the timeshare units.


----------



## Brian Noble

That's my bet as well: this is the hotel tower, not one of the timeshare towers. If that's right, there is exactly zero chance of being moved to a 2BR.


----------



## Dis_Fan

This is more of a hotel question then a timeshare one but maybe there will be some guidance here. 

This will be the first time staying at Bonnet Creek (hotel side) after many Disney/Universal on-site stays. We are used to doing a nice midweek laundry/relaxing day but it does not look like the hotel has laundry rooms. 

Is there something we are missing or is this just a case of having to pack socks/etc.  for the whole stay and just plan for no laundry. 

Thanks.


----------



## lscrivan18

Are toiletries like shampoo, conditioner and body wash provided?


----------



## EllenMurphy

Dis_Fan said:


> This is more of a hotel question then a timeshare one but maybe there will be some guidance here.
> 
> This will be the first time staying at Bonnet Creek (hotel side) after many Disney/Universal on-site stays. We are used to doing a nice midweek laundry/relaxing day but it does not look like the hotel has laundry rooms.
> 
> Is there something we are missing or is this just a case of having to pack socks/etc.  for the whole stay and just plan for no laundry.
> 
> Thanks.


Club Bonnet Creek not sure about the other Wyndham has full laundry in every suite.


----------



## Mike Marzano

soupy11 said:


> Thanks for the response, I appreciate it.
> 
> I am not sure what Expedia would classify as a Grand Studio Suite...it does seem odd.  The Expedia confirmation does show the correct address and phone number for the hotel.  I will give them a call to confirm.
> 
> My history with Expedia has been rock solid, however this one looks a bit off.  Small details seem a bit off.


Just came here because of seeing the Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek,  (Grand Studio Suite, 530 sq ft, Studio, 1 bathroom, Beach view, Sleeps 6, 2 King Beds, Free WiFi, Free breakfast) offer on Expedia for the last minute trip I have coming up early December.  

Were you able to confirm what/where it is?  

I'm a little nervous about the CHEAP hotel I already have booked and was thinking of switching to this Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek since the Expedia offer is only about $150 difference total for my dates..  

Time to start searching this thread for shuttle info, etc.


----------



## Brian Noble

Mike Marzano said:


> Were you able to confirm what/where it is?


I have no idea what this could possibly be.

There are no studios on the timeshare side, and none of the villas have two king beds until you get to the 4BR Presidentials. The smallest unit (a 1BR) is at least 750 sq. ft. So it is definitely not that.

However, I can't find any description of a room at the Wyndham Grand (the hotel side) that has two king beds. Also, none of them are 530 sq. ft.---the individual rooms are 420, and the suites are 800.

I also don't know what it could mean to have a "beach view" anywhere in Orlando. The Wyndham Bonnet Creek complex does have a lake around which the buildings are set, but I don't think there is any "beach" there. I could be wrong about that thought.

Something isn't right with that listing. The fact that it is non-refundable is also not great.


----------



## Brian Noble

Dis_Fan said:


> s there something we are missing


My read is that they have a fee-based laundry _service_, but not self-service machines in the hotel side.


----------



## soupy11

Brian Noble said:


> I have no idea what this could possibly be.
> 
> There are no studios on the timeshare side, and none of the villas have two king beds until you get to the 4BR Presidentials. The smallest unit (a 1BR) is at least 750 sq. ft. So it is definitely not that.
> 
> However, I can't find any description of a room at the Wyndham Grand (the hotel side) that has two king beds. Also, none of them are 530 sq. ft.---the individual rooms are 420, and the suites are 800.
> 
> I also don't know what it could mean to have a "beach view" anywhere in Orlando. The Wyndham Bonnet Creek complex does have a lake around which the buildings are set, but I don't think there is any "beach" there. I could be wrong about that thought.
> 
> Something isn't right with that listing. The fact that it is non-refundable is also not great.


Expedia is looking into it but ya this is highly suspicious.  Will update when I get a response from Expedia on it.  Steer clear for now is my recommendation.


----------



## nightwing12

soupy11 said:


> Expedia is looking into it but ya this is highly suspicious.  Will update when I get a response from Expedia on it.  Steer clear for now is my recommendation.


I booked this (on hotels.com, which is the same as expedia) for the end of december - early january.. I too am wondering what it is.. guess I'll find out when I get there!! lol


----------



## ::danielle::

I found a fabulous rate at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek on Orbitz for my dates in December.  Are there any fees due at the resort that could make my "great deal" not-so-great after all?


----------



## Mike Marzano

nightwing12 said:


> I booked this (on hotels.com, which is the same as expedia) for the end of december - early january.. I too am wondering what it is.. guess I'll find out when I get there!! lol


a colleague of mine who is going,  switched her hotel to Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek via Hotels.com for our early December trip.  So I booked it too.     

She was told the "special instructions" need to be completed before the booking will show in our name in the system.   The person she spoke to at the front desk at Club Wyndham said she gets these calls often, and that the 3rd party vendors sell them this way.

When I checked tonight with Hotels.com support about the "special instructions" on the reservation saying that online registration via a secure link was needed before check-in,  and when I'd get that link,  I was told it would be sent the day before check-in, and they checked with the property who said it wasn't needed.  

So more confusion on this.    IF anyone else finds anything more, please share. 

At least the resort looks nice.  and I hope they have a room when I get there  because from what I see on their web site, and in this thread,  I'm sure I'll enjoy staying there.


----------



## nightwing12

I received a link to a survey, which just asked me what time I would be arriving.


----------



## careyr24

Does anybody have the activities schedule? We will be there Friday the 18th through Sunday the 27th.


----------



## missingdisneymore

careyr24 said:


> Does anybody have the activities schedule? We will be there Friday the 18th through Sunday the 27th.


https://linktr.ee/bcactivities


----------



## careyr24

missingdisneymore said:


> https://linktr.ee/bcactivities


Thank You!!


----------



## Mike Marzano

Well,  my colleague and I both got emails from Hotels.com saying that


> We wanted to let you know that, unfortunately, Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek cannot honor your upcoming booking on 12/2/2022. Occasionally, properties have to change or modify bookings unexpectedly.
> 
> We know this is disappointing. We can help you find another property for your stay, or if you prefer, you can cancel and receive a full refund.


Hopefully others who have booked similar deals using Hotels.com, Expedia, etc.  have better luck that we did.


----------



## inspectorgadget

Mike Marzano said:


> Well,  my colleague and I both got emails from Hotels.com saying that
> 
> Hopefully others who have booked similar deals using Hotels.com, Expedia, etc.  have better luck that we did.



Unfortunately, this happened to me in September. I booked through Vacation Strategy, which I had used many times before with no problems staying at WBC. We ended up staying at Wyndham Reunion which was fine (but no WBC).


----------



## softballpooh

Deleted question. I continued reading and was charged by Extra Holidays so I feel more confident that the rental will not be canceled.


----------



## mckennarose

Mike Marzano said:


> Hopefully others who have booked similar deals using Hotels.com, Expedia, etc. have better luck that we did.



Ugh!  That stinks.  Sorry to hear that.
WBC has been cracking down on owners renting for commercial purposes.  I’ve been seeing a lot of reviews on it on the different travel sites and tug and a few reports here.  It could be that an owner was using a third party broker to rent their points out, but got caught doing it and WBC cancelled when they found out.  Some people have reported showing up to their reservation, only to find out it had been cancelled, leaving them stranded.

We stayed here in October, rented through an owner and didn't have any issues.  However, with all the cancelling going on we decided it's not worth the risk going forward.  We'll watch it for a while and see if anything changes, but for now and our next trip we are looking elsewhere.

We did like WBC, but it really is very comparable to the Sheraton Vistana and Mariott Palms properties, just more condensed and they have the lazy river.  I would highly recommend Sheraton Vistana on 535 for price and location.  It's directly across I4 from Disney Springs and takes nearly the same amount of time to get to the parks as WBC, give or take a few minutes.  We stay there frequently.  The Marriott Palms resorts are on 536, which turns into Epcot Center Drive as soon as you cross I4, so also very, very close to Disney property.  They're just a little more expensive than SVR.



softballpooh said:


> I reserved a 2bedroom at Club Wyndham through Booking.com marathon week because of the significant cost savings over the 2 bedroom at AK Kidani. I have both currently reserved and a first night deposit was charged for the Club Wyndham. We’re looking forward to this stay but after reading recent comments, should I be concerned that it could be canceled? I am participating in Dopey so I don’t want to be in a situation where I cancel my AK reservation only to be later also canceled by Club Wyndham and left without accommodations.


There is a very real possibility it could be cancelled.  I would definitely look at a back up plan in case your reservation does get cancelled.  Some owners will rent and try to keep their name on the reservation until the day before to get around the cancellation.  However, it hasn't worked and reservations still can get cancelled without warning.  If it were me, personally and from what I've seen going on, I would book somewhere else for peace of mind, IMO.  Sorry!  I know that's not what you want to hear, but I would say the same to any of my family or friends looking at WBC right now and have actually told my daughter not to book here when she was looking at a stay next year.
HTH!


----------



## Lisa P.

The entire Tower 1 is out of service as well as a wing of Tower 6. Both of these were completely dark on all floors when we were there last week. These were ongoing renovations. However, progress has significantly slowed due to Hurricane Ian and Tropical Storm Nicole. I'd suspect that has something to do with cancelled reservations in early December.


----------



## Lisa P.

softballpooh said:


> I reserved a 2bedroom at Club Wyndham through Booking.com marathon week because of the significant cost savings over the 2 bedroom at AK Kidani. I have both currently reserved and a first night deposit was charged for the Club Wyndham. We’re looking forward to this stay but after reading recent comments, should I be concerned that it could be canceled? I am participating in Dopey so I don’t want to be in a situation where I cancel my AK reservation only to be later also canceled by Club Wyndham and left without accommodations.



In January, Wyndham's "Timeshare Owner Priority Reservations" restrictions apply to *January 1-2 and 12-15, 2023*.
Other restricted dates early next year include *February 16-19* and *March 10-April 15* and *May 26-28* and *June 1-August 15, 2023*.

If *ANY* of your reservation dates _(including *check-in or check-out* days_) overlap with these restricted dates, there's a *high probability of cancellation*, regardless of who booked it for you. If your vacation reservation dates do NOT overlap with these, and you booked through a typical reservation service used by Wyndham (Booking.com, Hotels.com, Extra Holidays, etc.), then there's much, much less risk.

Points management companies (Vacation Strategies, David's, etc.) are the most risky, even for unrestricted dates, IMO, because IF the owner whose points were used for your reservation is running a commercial rental business and gets caught, all of their reservations get cancelled, including yours. With a points management company, you don't know anything about the actual owner of the points. At least with an owner rental, you can communicate directly with the owner and decide if you trust their information - that your reservation is safe as one of the two rental allowances per year per owner account, which are permitted exceptions to the Owner Priority restrictions. HTH.


----------



## softballpooh

Lisa P. said:


> In January, Wyndham's "Timeshare Owner Priority Reservations" restrictions apply to *January 1-2 and 12-15, 2023*.


Thank you for this information! My dates are Jan 3-9, 2023 and I was charged the first night by Extra Holidays LLC.


----------



## Lisa P.

I'd be as confident about a reservation during unrestricted dates through Extra Holidays as I'd be about a regular hotel reservation booked directly at a Wyndham hotel. While it could happen anywhere anytime, it's quite unlikely to be cancelled and not worth worrying about, IMO.


----------



## dioxide45

Extra Holidays is the rental arm of Wyndham. These rentals won't be cancelled as they don't require a guest certificate.


----------



## mckennarose

Lisa P. said:


> At least with an owner rental, you can communicate directly with the owner and decide if you trust their information - that your reservation is safe as one of the two rental allowances per year per owner account, which are permitted exceptions to the Owner Priority restrictions.


I would agree with this, in that you need to trust the owner to feel "safe".  If you have never met the owner or know them personally, then you have more risk.  When we rented in October, the owner and I were in constant contact regarding my reservation up until my check in because I was concerned about the cancelling issue.  


Lisa P. said:


> If your vacation reservation dates do NOT overlap with these, and you booked through a typical reservation service used by Wyndham (Booking.com, Hotels.com, Extra Holidays, etc.), then there's much, much less risk.


I have seen on tripadvisor a person's reservation cancelled even though it was booked through Extra Holidays, which is "supposed" to be WBC's  own booking.  The link for Extra Holidays is right on WBC main page.
tripadvisor review canceled Extra Holidays
There's no way to know if there were other issues with this poster's experience, but it was enough to raise a red flag for me when I was looking at Extra Holidays.  Again, just my personal opinion.

Booking.com, hotels.com, vrbo and AirBnB all allow owners to list their properties.  You still have the potential to run into an issue, IMO.  Koala is another one, I remember seeing/hearing.

I get the impression that the only 100% guaranteed way to stay here without being an owner, or trading, is to book directly through WBC or buy a contract.  

I don't own at WBC, I don't have a horse in this race as far as owners renting, but I have seen conflicting info., including on the TUG site where owners communicate.  For me, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Brian Noble

There are several things going on at once, and maybe I can help clear some of it up. (As background: I've been a Wyndham owner for about 15 years, and like a few others here, I am active on TUG and have been following all of this very closely. I do not rent, but don't begrudge those who do.)

First, the hotels/expedia "great deal" that people have been talking about for the past month or so was almost certainly never real. The room description doesn't even come close to any of the units in this complex, at either the timeshare towers or the hotel tower. I have no idea what this was, but if the description was accurate it wasn't at Wyndham Bonnet Creek--or any of the Orlando Wyndham timeshare resorts. I believe that the note from hotels-dot-com that "Club Wyndham" can't honor the reservation is BS, because there wasn't one in the first place. I have no idea what happened, but I don't think Wyndham had anything to do with it.

Second, the "owner priority" dates are a little less risky these days than they were before, because the owner booking site was updated last month to "keep you up to date on which resorts are being prioritized for you." I don't know what this means, exactly, but hopefully it will be less likely that an owner will go beyond their two allowed exceptions without knowing it. If we are lucky, the web site will actually enforce the two-exception limit. I still think you want to ask the owner you are renting from how they know this is an allowable reservation, and a reputable owner should be able to explain it to you without telling you that they are adding the guest certificate at the last minute because "it won't be cancelled that way."

Third, Wyndham has been targeting owners that (in Wyndham's estimation) have been renting "commercially." There are a number of ways an owner can make it onto Wyndham's Naughty List, and once they are any future rentals from that owner are problematic at best, because Wyndham is playing hardball*. There's no obvious good way as a renter to make sure you won't get swept up by that, unfortunately, but IMO this is still reasonably rare. My advice: avoid the point managers because as @Lisa P. mentions upthread, they may not know if one of their owners is trying to run out the clock before the jig is up. Instead, work directly with an owner, and don't be afraid to ask them how often they rent and whether they've ever received a notice about their renting from Wyndham. There's no guarantee they will be honest with you, but most people are.

Forth: Extra Holidays is the outlet Wyndham uses for "official" owner rentals that are blessed by the company. To use EH, an owner books time with their points and gives it to EH to rent out, and if EH rents it they give the owner a cut of the total booking. At the moment, EH does not accept owner rentals for any restricted dates, so you don't have to worry about getting one by mistake. That's the good news. The bad news is that you can't rent restricted dates from EH at all. I suppose it is possible that EH has cancelled a rental before--there are times when, for example, refurbishments have run long unexpectedly, and owners have had their bookings cancelled, so EH would not be any different. But, that seems to have been mostly a pandemic-labor-shortage issue more than anything, and it is exceptionally rare. I would expect the chances of EH bookings being cancelled are comparable to showing up to a hotel and being walked, because they are overbooked. That does happen--even at Disney--but again it is very very rare. Personally I would not worry about it.

-----
* For example, the no-guest-certificates restriction has followed a contract that was sold to a new buyer who wasn't otherwise targeted. I suspect that's because one of the large renters tried getting out from under Wyndham's thumb with a gratuitous transfer, so Wyndham closed that pathway, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lisa P. said:


> The entire Tower 1 is out of service as well as a wing of Tower 6. Both of these were completely dark on all floors when we were there last week. These were ongoing renovations. However, progress has significantly slowed due to Hurricane Ian and Tropical Storm Nicole. I'd suspect that has something to do with cancelled reservations in early December.


We checked in to a fifth floor tower one two bedroom about two hours ago so back up and running


----------



## Lisa P.

MICKIMINI said:


> We checked in to a fifth floor tower one two bedroom about two hours ago so back up and running



Wonderful, good to know. Thanks for posting this. I love that location when we have very young grandkiddles with us... right between the best splash pad and the nicely shaded playground.


----------



## dioxide45

Brian Noble said:


> First, the hotels/expedia "great deal" that people have been talking about for the past month or so was almost certainly never real. The room description doesn't even come close to any of the units in this complex, at either the timeshare towers or the hotel tower. I have no idea what this was, but if the description was accurate it wasn't at Wyndham Bonnet Creek--or any of the Orlando Wyndham timeshare resorts. I believe that the note from hotels-dot-com that "Club Wyndham" can't honor the reservation is BS, because there wasn't one in the first place. I have no idea what happened, but I don't think Wyndham had anything to do with it.


I wasn't aware of this, but individual condo or homeowners can list their homes/units for rent on Hotels.com.


----------



## Biggen

Lisa P. said:


> In January, Wyndham's "Timeshare Owner Priority Reservations" restrictions apply to *January 1-2 and 12-15, 2023*.
> Other restricted dates early next year include *February 16-19* and *March 10-April 15* and *May 26-28* and *June 1-August 15, 2023*.
> 
> If *ANY* of your reservation dates _(including *check-in or check-out* days_) overlap with these restricted dates, there's a *high probability of cancellation*, regardless of who booked it for you. If your vacation reservation dates do NOT overlap with these, and you booked through a typical reservation service used by Wyndham (Booking.com, Hotels.com, Extra Holidays, etc.), then there's much, much less risk.
> 
> Points management companies (Vacation Strategies, David's, etc.) are the most risky, even for unrestricted dates, IMO, because IF the owner whose points were used for your reservation is running a commercial rental business and gets caught, all of their reservations get cancelled, including yours. With a points management company, you don't know anything about the actual owner of the points. At least with an owner rental, you can communicate directly with the owner and decide if you trust their information - that your reservation is safe as one of the two rental allowances per year per owner account, which are permitted exceptions to the Owner Priority restrictions. HTH.


Where are you finding those updated dates in January? Their site still says owner priority ends Jan 2 for WBC: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Biggen said:


> Where are you finding those updated dates in January? Their site still says owner priority ends Jan 2 for WBC: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...rces/reservations/owner-priority-reservations


You have to expand the listings under "2023" to see them. The JAN. 12 - 15 dates are listed under "Martin Luther King Jr. Day 2023."


----------



## Biggen

Brian_WDW74 said:


> You have to expand the listings under "2023" to see them. The JAN. 12 - 15 dates are listed under "Martin Luther King Jr. Day 2023."


Thanks. That list is ridiculous to navigate. There has to be a better way to display those dates for each resort.


----------



## nightwing12

Mike Marzano said:


> Well,  my colleague and I both got emails from Hotels.com saying that
> 
> Hopefully others who have booked similar deals using Hotels.com, Expedia, etc.  have better luck that we did.


Same, received an email, so got booked at a different resort for my trip now


----------



## MICKIMINI

Is WIFI always terrible here?  I've logged on and off and am having issues since we checked in two days ago.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Upatnoon

MICKIMINI said:


> Is WIFI always terrible here?  I've logged on and off and am having issues since we checked in two days ago.  Thanks in advance.


We've always had great Wi-Fi and yours is the first complaint I have seen. 

Of course, problems can always come up. Also, if everyone starts streaming the World Cup at once, that could be another issue. What do the workers at the resort say?


----------



## Mike Marzano

Brian Noble said:


> First, the hotels/expedia "great deal" that people have been talking about for the past month or so was almost certainly never real.



And you are correct.  

Hotels dot com  now emailed saying...  "We’re writing to inform you of an incident related to your recent booking at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek made through Hotels.com. We’ve become aware of fraudulent activity regarding your booking...."

In calling Hotels dot com they said the case notes show that someone who booked the offer arrived on site to the TIME SHARE property and they would not honor the reservation.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Upatnoon said:


> We've always had great Wi-Fi and yours is the first complaint I have seen.
> 
> Of course, problems can always come up. Also, if everyone starts streaming the World Cup at once, that could be another issue. What do the workers at the resort say?


We left this morning and returned and though slow, it came back up.  DH blames it on my little laptop!  Thanks for the reply!  All good LOL!


----------



## MICKIMINI

mckennarose said:


> I would agree with this, in that you need to trust the owner to feel "safe".  If you have never met the owner or know them personally, then you have more risk.  When we rented in October, the owner and I were in constant contact regarding my reservation up until my check in because I was concerned about the cancelling issue.
> 
> I have seen on tripadvisor a person's reservation cancelled even though it was booked through Extra Holidays, which is "supposed" to be WBC's  own booking.  The link for Extra Holidays is right on WBC main page.
> tripadvisor review canceled Extra Holidays
> There's no way to know if there were other issues with this poster's experience, but it was enough to raise a red flag for me when I was looking at Extra Holidays.  Again, just my personal opinion.
> 
> Booking.com, hotels.com, vrbo and AirBnB all allow owners to list their properties.  You still have the potential to run into an issue, IMO.  Koala is another one, I remember seeing/hearing.
> 
> I get the impression that the only 100% guaranteed way to stay here without being an owner, or trading, is to book directly through WBC or buy a contract.
> 
> I don't own at WBC, I don't have a horse in this race as far as owners renting, but I have seen conflicting info., including on the TUG site where owners communicate.  For me, it's not worth the risk.


We are new owners at WBC, 27 year owners at DVC.  I would never offer my WBC points for rent as I would be horrified if one of my guests could not check in.  We bought our WBC for next to nothing and compared to what we paid for our 500 or so DVC points, it is a great addition.  There are free and almost free listings out there for purchase.  Brian knows the ins and outs...I read many of his posts before we bought this summer - thank you!


----------



## act1980

Could someone please tell me if shampoo, toilet rolls, dishwasher tablets etc are included in your stay? Can you just call up for more if you run out?


----------



## act1980

Also, just reading about people having their bookings cancelled. 

I only booked yesterday with Vacation Strategy. 6 nights 11-16th Dec 2022. Haven't received any confirmation as of yet, is this normal? Paranoid that my booking will be cancelled after some of the things I've read.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

act1980 said:


> Could someone please tell me if shampoo, toilet rolls, dishwasher tablets etc are included in your stay? Can you just call up for more if you run out?


Yes, all are included, and yes you can call (or text front desk, even easier) for more whenever you need.


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

act1980 said:


> Also, just reading about people having their bookings cancelled.
> 
> I only booked yesterday with Vacation Strategy. 6 nights 11-16th Dec 2022. Haven't received any confirmation as of yet, is this normal? Paranoid that my booking will be cancelled after some of the things I've read.


December 11-16 is not during the Owner Priority Period and Vacation Strategies is pretty reputable.  I wouldn’t worry too much.


----------



## act1980

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> Yes, all are included, and yes you can call (or text front desk, even easier) for more whenever you need.


Thats great, thank you!


----------



## act1980

AnnaKristoff2013 said:


> December 11-16 is not during the Owner Priority Period and Vacation Strategies is pretty reputable.  I wouldn’t worry too much.


Thank you! I have booked with them before and have never had any problems. Just reading about some cancellations got me worried. 

I still haven't received confirmation of my booking though, is this normal do you know?


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

act1980 said:


> Thank you! I have booked with them before and have never had any problems. Just reading about some cancellations got me worried.
> 
> I still haven't received confirmation of my booking though, is this normal do you know?


I'm not sure as to your second question, I would just reach out to them and ask.


----------



## act1980

Well my 2 bedroom booking just got cancelled!


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

act1980 said:


> Well my 2 bedroom booking just got cancelled!


Uggh, I’m sorry.  That’s weird given that it’s not during the OPP. I wonder what the issue was?


----------



## AnnaKristoff2013

act1980 said:


> Well my 2 bedroom booking just got cancelled!


If you’re looking for a last minute replacement for December 11-16, Sheraton Vistana Resort has availability for that time period and if you are a Marriott Member of a AAA member you can get a 2 bedroom for about $850 before taxes and fees right through the Marriott site.  We love WBC and SVR about equally.  SVR is right outside Disney World and is a great resort.  Just make sure you book Sheraton Vistana Resort and not Sheraton Vistana Villages Resort.


----------



## act1980

Thanks so much for the help! Vacation Strategy reached out and said they had a 1 bedroom available. I booked this and then they called and said that a 2 bed had just come up so they switched me over 

Can't fault the service


----------



## BostonEd

act1980 said:


> Thanks so much for the help! Vacation Strategy reached out and said they had a 1 bedroom available. I booked this and then they called and said that a 2 bed had just come up so they switched me over
> 
> Can't fault the service


That's great that it got "fixed". But as of right now, I am glad I have a "back up" reservation at CWBC made through the extra holidays site. 

It seems Wyndham's time share people are really cracking down...a lot more than I thought they would, frankly. I mean, how hard core do they have to be about this?


----------



## act1980

I've now had confirmation of my booking so I can relax a bit now


----------



## MICKIMINI

act1980 said:


> Could someone please tell me if shampoo, toilet rolls, dishwasher tablets etc are included in your stay? Can you just call up for more if you run out?


We are here now.  They leave 2 packets of laundry detergent.  There are tiny Paul Mitchel hair products (one use) and tiny soaps.  We brought pods, dryer sheets, a container of pump soap and our own shower products and hair care products.   Exactly why we got an Owner's Locker (got an AP discount) for our DVC/WBC stays.

They are really thrifty with products here, though I don't use those brands so don't care.  

I'd go to $ store and get the 3 or 4 packs of travel bottles, bring a zip bag of pods and dryer sheets and bar soap and toss when you leave - room for a new pair of ears LOL!


----------



## Shughart

We're checking in here in two days! Glad to see a lot of things are included in the room. I know there is a coffee maker, is coffee included as well? We'll be making a run to Publix on our way to the resort from the airport (uh and Wawa) and I want to make sure we don't have to go twice.


----------



## Lisa P.

You'll be given one pack of regular coffee and one pack of decaf - each is enough for a full pot, to get you started. People's reports of getting additional packs on request have varied. Filters are provided and they will bring extra on request. They do sell ground coffee in the lobby shop, as well as freshly brewed Starbucks coffee drinks. But if you're going to make a Publix run anyway, you may like to pick up your favorite ground coffee for a longer stay.


----------



## KristenCarll

Looking at all your posts has me terrified. We are booked Dec 29th-January 2nd through go koala. Would I likely have received a notification by now that we are being cancelled? We have until the 14th to cancel and get a full refund, but I am worried we won't find a decent rental elsewhere. We are booked for flights, park tickets, etc. so financially we cannot change anything, especially due to our work schedules. Thoughts?


----------



## Upatnoon

KristenCarll said:


> Looking at all your posts has me terrified. We are booked Dec 29th-January 2nd through go koala. Would I likely have received a notification by now that we are being cancelled? We have until the 14th to cancel and get a full refund, but I am worried we won't find a decent rental elsewhere. We are booked for flights, park tickets, etc. so financially we cannot change anything, especially due to our work schedules. Thoughts?


I would reach out to Go Koala with your concerns. In the end, they are the only ones who can ease your concerns.
I know they are well aware of the new rules Wyndham has put on renting.
I have not seen any recent reports of mass cancelations here or on the timeshare boards.


----------



## inspectorgadget

KristenCarll said:


> Looking at all your posts has me terrified. We are booked Dec 29th-January 2nd through go koala. Would I likely have received a notification by now that we are being cancelled? We have until the 14th to cancel and get a full refund, but I am worried we won't find a decent rental elsewhere. We are booked for flights, park tickets, etc. so financially we cannot change anything, especially due to our work schedules. Thoughts?



My reservation was cancelled in September, 3 weeks before my trip. This was during "value" season and not during a blackout period. I rented through Vacation Strategy, which I have done numerous times over many years without an issue. I have decided I will not stay at WBC anymore - it's just not worth the risk. There are plenty of other places to stay around Disney. My family absolutely loves WBC, but it's time for us to move on. I don't want to worry about cancellations or finding out at check-in that there is an problem. As I have posted before about this issue, it's not a problem until it happens to YOU and then it's real.

We ended up staying at Wyndham Reunion. We literally slept there for 2 nights though because of Hurricane Ian. I will probably stay there again, it seemed nice for the little time we were there. Hopefully Wyndham won't crack down on the Reunion location. Vacation Strategy said they never have a problem at that location, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## mckennarose

KristenCarll said:


> Looking at all your posts has me terrified. We are booked Dec 29th-January 2nd through go koala. Would I likely have received a notification by now that we are being cancelled? We have until the 14th to cancel and get a full refund, but I am worried we won't find a decent rental elsewhere. We are booked for flights, park tickets, etc. so financially we cannot change anything, especially due to our work schedules. Thoughts?


I would look at a back up plan, honestly, just in case.  I'm seeing reviews on trip advisor and other places where people have had their reservations cancelled, including when people have showed up at check in.  To me, it's not worth the risk.  Especially during a big holiday time.  
I'm not sure Koala is going to be much help in easing your mind.  They rent units that owners list, so it's up to the owner to be in compliance with WBC rules (not renting for commercial gain), and you (and Koala) won't know if he/she is.  



inspectorgadget said:


> I have decided I will not stay at WBC anymore - it's just not worth the risk. There are plenty of other places to stay around Disney. My family absolutely loves WBC, but it's time for us to move on. I don't want to worry about cancellations or finding out at check-in that there is an problem. As I have posted before about this issue, it's not a problem until it happens to YOU and then it's real.


We stayed at WBC after Ian, and while our reservation was not cancelled, I was very nervous that it would be.  Even after I received confirmation from the resort via email, and had the owner we rented from check the reservation in the days leading up to our check in.  We decided that we are not going to stay here again because it was very stressful.


----------



## Biggen

Has anyone actually showed up to check in and told their reservation was canceled? I remember reading in this thread a few years back it happened to someone but that was before the blackout dates were even a thing. I’m just wondering if it has happened lately.

We will be there the first week of January but outside of the blackout dates. Reservation is confirmed with Vacation Upgrades who we have been using for years. Been staying at WBC for almost 10 years now.


----------



## katallo

Biggen said:


> Has anyone actually showed up to check in and told their reservation was canceled? I remember reading in this thread a few years back it happened to someone but that was before the blackout dates were even a thing. I’m just wondering if it has happened lately.
> 
> We will be there the first week of January but outside of the blackout dates. Reservation is confirmed with Vacation Upgrades who we have been using for years. Been staying at WBC for almost 10 years now.


We have heard about this happening. But I would certainly hope it wouldn’t happen when you arrive!  Hopefully by now it has been resolved.


----------



## BostonEd

inspectorgadget said:


> I have decided I will not stay at WBC anymore - it's just not worth the risk.





mckennarose said:


> We decided that we are not going to stay here again because it was very stressful.



You can always book through the retail site. Yes, it is more expensive than renting, but you still get a lot for your money compared to on-property, and even compared to some offsite hotels.


----------



## katallo

I will admit it would be a big disappointment to be cancelled but it would be more than a disappointment to be cancelled at the front desk!  Hopefully, this will stop happening.


----------



## keishashadow

Here now.  Was told at check in resort is full.  Surface Parking near bldg 6 more of a premium due to construction blocking off a portion 

Coming back after 8 pm equates to parking lot floor 4 & 6 levels so far 

DS did an all pool day, had nice time as it was karaoke afternoon.  He did mention the pools seemed very busy. Not amused to see a mandatory 15% Covid dining fee still attached to bill At Escondos(sp?). 



act1980 said:


> only booked yesterday with Vacation Strategy. 6 nights 11-16th Dec 2022. Haven't received any confirmation as of yet, is this normal? Paranoid that my booking will be cancelled after some of the things I've read.


Here now, 12/8-16, thru VS. No issues ckg in at all.  The only company we’ve used at WBC over the years.  

Was reminded at check in we couldn’t use the presidential lounge but, the Robes on bed ok to utilize.  Wonder if the two bottles of Perrier on nightstand are fair game?


inspectorgadget said:


> My reservation was cancelled in September, 3 weeks before my trip. This was during "value" season and not during a blackout period. I rented through Vacation Strategy, which I have done numerous times over many years without an issue. I have decided I will not stay at WBC anymore - it's just not worth the risk


That’s awful!   Did they provide a reason?  Wonder if an issue with the owner of points & the account status?

Same as any TS rental (and I’ve been on both sides of that over the years)…there is always an element of trust/uncertainty as to the reservation being honored.  Happy to report never had an issue with VS


mckennarose said:


> I'm seeing reviews on trip advisor and other places where people have had their reservations cancelled, including when people have showed up at check in. To me, it's not worth the risk. Especially during a big holiday time.


Discussed this situation as to the reports here of res being cancelled with front desk.  

quite clear they don’t Consider us renters…We are guests of the owner.  Handy on their part to avoid any liability as to res going awry


----------



## katallo

Keishashadow, so glad things went well.  Thanks for the update and Enjoy!!


----------



## keishashadow

katallo said:


> Keishashadow, so glad things went well.  Thanks for the update and Enjoy!!


Really a nice visit this trip.  Will say, one thing I do appreciate about this property is never being made to feel like a 2nd class guest as a non owner

All TS in this area are decidedly not the same.  Meanwhile, you’d think they’d be welcoming to try to push membership in their brand


----------

